# Are you famous on TBT?



## krazystitch (Dec 31, 2008)

This game is really simple. What you basically do is look at the poster above you and type if you've seen them on the forum or not

BEGIN!


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

ive seen you twice.


----------



## krazystitch (Dec 31, 2008)

Seen you everywhere XD


----------



## Aaron (Dec 31, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^

I've seen you a lot cryindarkness


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

8 and a half out of ten. You can be a annoying at times with off topic-ness and spam.
>.> This was @ cryindarkness...


----------



## Micah (Dec 31, 2008)

Everybody knows Kolvo.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 31, 2008)

Seen you a ton of times.


----------



## krazystitch (Dec 31, 2008)

Yep


----------



## Micah (Dec 31, 2008)

No


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

seen u alot furries <3 [clean]
4 ZF


----------



## RocketMeowth (Dec 31, 2008)

I've seen you.

=^^= Nya


----------



## krazystitch (Dec 31, 2008)

A couple times, yeah


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

RocketMeowth said:
			
		

> I've seen you.
> 
> =^^= Nya


Havent seen you a lot.... >.>


----------



## krazystitch (Dec 31, 2008)

I've seen Erica alot


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

Uh, I've never seen you.


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Uh, I've never seen you.


a lot


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everywhere! x3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 31, 2008)

who r u jk


----------



## Grawr (Dec 31, 2008)

I've seen you...many-a-time.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 31, 2008)

seen this freak so many times...............


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 31, 2008)

same


----------



## RocketMeowth (Dec 31, 2008)

I've seen Erica like.. none. XD 

I've seen you before g. 

=^^= Nya


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

Erica said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everywhere u danica! loll


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 31, 2008)

ive seen everyone on this forum right now.....at least once


----------



## krazystitch (Dec 31, 2008)

Seen you before


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 31, 2008)

Never seen you.  (Other tahn this topic)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 31, 2008)

who hasn't


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> who hasn't


I have never seen you in my life. ;;




JK.


----------



## Micah (Dec 31, 2008)

Seen you.


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

Seen you... a bit.


----------



## RocketMeowth (Dec 31, 2008)

Never seen you. 

=^^= Nya


----------



## m12 (Dec 31, 2008)

Nope, never seen you before.


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

no.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Dec 31, 2008)

i've seen u jubstan


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

I've seen you..... >:O

Never ever ever say what you said earlier ever again. >


----------



## Tuck (Dec 31, 2008)

I've seen you.


I don't know I don't really care. I just hoped I'm liked around here that is all.  ^_^


----------



## akmaruman09 (Dec 31, 2008)

ive seen u
and sry erica bout that and will u add me in animal crossing city folk plz?


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 31, 2008)

seen you earlier today, and before that as well  :santagyroid:  :santagyroid:


----------



## akmaruman09 (Dec 31, 2008)

lol i have seen u many times today lol


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

seen you.


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

cityfolkman09 said:
			
		

> ive seen u
> and sry erica bout that and will u add me in animal crossing city folk plz?


iDunno cuz my friend list is pretty much full.
@neverbeenkrissed: seen you a few times...


----------



## <:) (Dec 31, 2008)

before yoday i never seen yah before.


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

<:) said:
			
		

> before yoday i never seen yah before.


seen you..

and not proud.


----------



## jackechan (Dec 31, 2008)

I've only seen you on one other post ._.   but yeah


EDIT: I've seen jubstan just not the girl before...


----------



## akmaruman09 (Dec 31, 2008)

ive seen u jackechan infact u responded to 1 of my posts lol


----------



## <:) (Dec 31, 2008)

why arn't you proud jubstan? .... i don't remember you


----------



## akmaruman09 (Dec 31, 2008)

i have never seen u


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

Ive seen alot recently... xP


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 31, 2008)

I never saw < b 4


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> I never saw < b 4


Same here. 
<, WHO ARE YOU?
Just kidding.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 31, 2008)

Erica said:
			
		

> #gsw1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought he left TBT


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

I see you all the time, I was in your town yesterday.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Dec 31, 2008)

iv seen alot of u as well


----------



## jackechan (Dec 31, 2008)

I've seen Garrett before



EDIT: lol Garrett there is this guy in my english class with the same name spelled exactly as you so now everyone calls him R2T2  lol its not even that funny its just clever


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

I've seen you some.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I see you all the time, I was in your town yesterday.


O rly?

yah I rember canihazmajorasmask? XD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 31, 2008)

jackechan said:
			
		

> I've seen Garrett before
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: lol Garrett there is this guy in my english class with the same name spelled exactly as you so now everyone calls him R2T2  lol its not even that funny its just clever


OMG RLLY!!!!!! thats awesome thats mah new name becasue EVERYONE! screws it up XD


----------



## akmaruman09 (Dec 31, 2008)

hey theres 2 tylers on tbt me and tyler lol


----------



## krazystitch (Dec 31, 2008)

I've seen you around


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 31, 2008)

Truthfully, I don't remember seeing you crazystich o.o


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 31, 2008)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Truthfully, I don't remember seeing you crazystich o.o


I see you everywhere :O


----------



## krazystitch (Dec 31, 2008)

Yep, I've seen you


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 31, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I am everywhere 
And yes, I have seen you Jas0n


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

This is so funny. I'm seriously laughing my ass off right now. xDDDDD This is my thread ;o


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 31, 2008)

i have seen you


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 31, 2008)

blue2kid3 said:
			
		

> i have seen you


Seen u quite a lot


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm like the most active person on TBT WTC -_-


----------



## Joe (Dec 31, 2008)

I've seen you like everywhere. xP


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 31, 2008)

f yes you are we all love you if you never came here the bell tree would die hahahah =D


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 31, 2008)

I saw you in the chat.

bout it.


----------



## krazystitch (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm seen you before


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 31, 2008)

i see you now


----------



## Joe (Dec 31, 2008)

I see you a lot in the Welcome area.


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 31, 2008)

I've seen you like twice. xD


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 31, 2008)

hahah i know


----------



## Joe (Dec 31, 2008)

Haven't Seen.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 31, 2008)

hate you jk i see you now


----------



## Joe (Dec 31, 2008)

See you now toooooo.


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 31, 2008)

Joe said:
			
		

> See you now toooooo.


Seen u way too much


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

Never seen you.


----------



## Caleb (Dec 31, 2008)

never seen u before^


----------



## Caleb (Dec 31, 2008)

mine was for hub12
cuz when dont i see mega


----------



## Micah (Dec 31, 2008)

Sorry, but no.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 31, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Sorry, but no.


I'd say yea, you've been around  for a while.

But is it possible to be famous at a forum?


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously.
I mean, look at me!


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 31, 2008)

You look pretty popular ...  :'(


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 31, 2008)

Never really seen you.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 31, 2008)

I have seen you.....a lot.....Jas0n.


----------



## Nigel (Dec 31, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Never really seen you.


Seen you about a lot and chatted to you on IRC once.


----------



## Amped (Dec 31, 2008)

^^^Nope, maybe once... :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

once or twice, but I've rarely seen you.


----------



## Amped (Dec 31, 2008)

Same with me^^


----------



## Riri (Dec 31, 2008)

^See you alot^


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nobody knows me


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

Never seen you xP


----------



## m12 (Dec 31, 2008)

I've seen you around a few times, and your town's nice.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

somewhat i only usually see you on teh IRC or skimming through threads


----------



## Yetiman15 (Dec 31, 2008)

Who hasn't seen coffeebean


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

^^ i havent seen you


----------



## Yetiman15 (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ^^ i havent seen you


Well it's nice to meet you


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Who hasn't seen coffeebean


LMFAO XDDDD
I really REALLY should make a welcome center for nubs...XDDDDD [But there's a 99.9% chance it will get locked xDDDDDDD]


----------



## Pachein (Dec 31, 2008)

no  >.<


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

Go rot! : D


----------



## mexiemo (Dec 31, 2008)

lol considering how my encounters with coffeebean and cyandarkness have been I'd say I won't be famous on here any time soon


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 31, 2008)

I've only seen you once


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

Just so you know, everyone on this forum knows me : D


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

@ Peekab00m:Seen you like 7 times....


----------



## mexiemo (Dec 31, 2008)

lol yea you post that fact frequently enough and people are bound to know you  xD

jk


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 31, 2008)

good to be noticed Lol


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

^luv ya [why so srs? xD]
ehhh so-so i guess xP


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 31, 2008)

Yup. I have seen coffebean....everyday!


----------



## m12 (Dec 31, 2008)

I've seen you many times. 
You're a good friend.


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

^^ seen u alot >.<


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

I have never seen you in my life. xD


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 31, 2008)

seen every1 except a few of u TOO much


----------



## Aaron (Dec 31, 2008)

^^^^

Lol I've seen you like twice


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

Seen you a few times....


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Dec 31, 2008)

i seen you befor.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 31, 2008)

^yes I have seen you before


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

seen you around a lot.


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 31, 2008)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

seen you a few times as well.


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

Seen Bacon Boy........uh...... quite a few times.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 31, 2008)

I have seen you a few times, but not recently


----------



## Riri (Dec 31, 2008)

I see you alot
No one's gonna know who I am...


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

i have never seen teh b00blet bdubs
I don know him I swear!


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 31, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> i have never seen teh b00blet bdubs
> I don know him I swear!


? Who are you?
Some nub I suppose

lolz


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> i have never seen teh b00blet bdubs
> I don know him I swear!


seen you too many times. And yes, I'm still mad at you guys.


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 31, 2008)

*repeats myself*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 31, 2008)

Who are you?


----------



## Yetiman15 (Dec 31, 2008)

nope never seen you.


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 31, 2008)

dunno you


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 31, 2008)

I dont even know who you are.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

Think you switched names, but I've seen you around...


----------



## DrewAhoy (Dec 31, 2008)

I know of bacon boy! Yeah, Ive seen you before


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 31, 2008)

i've seen you before fishie


----------



## DrewAhoy (Dec 31, 2008)

I've seen you, you're on about every one of these forum games


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

not really.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 31, 2008)

Nope, you're not famous.


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't you but chrono trigger is cool


----------



## Joe (Dec 31, 2008)

seen you quite a lot.


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

seen u once


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

Seen you never ever ever.


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 31, 2008)

Seeing you more often


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

Erica said:
			
		

> Seen you never ever ever.


OMG IVE NEVER SEEN YOU!


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 31, 2008)

seen you alot


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! WHATS YOUR NAME?!?!?
xD


----------



## DrewAhoy (Dec 31, 2008)

Ummm, yes, I've seen you before


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 31, 2008)

I occasionaly see you Andryrew


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 31, 2008)

seen you a lil' bit


----------



## Joe (Dec 31, 2008)

Never seen.


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 31, 2008)

same to you


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

Erica said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZOMG IM CRY! HOW ABOUT YOU?!?


----------



## Joe (Dec 31, 2008)

Seen you quite a lot.


----------



## DrewAhoy (Dec 31, 2008)

I remember you cuz you like in Tokyo


----------



## Joe (Dec 31, 2008)

YAY TOKYOO 


Never seen sorry. xD


----------



## m12 (Dec 31, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 31, 2008)

definite no


----------



## Amped (Jan 1, 2009)

I saw you a minute ago on another thread.


----------



## emoxskyy (Jan 1, 2009)

i've seen you like 3 times or so


and no one has seen me since now o.o


----------



## Nate (Jan 1, 2009)

seen you once.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 1, 2009)

Better question: where HAVEN'T I seen you?
Yeah, you're popular... but that's because I saw you before new members flooded in.


----------



## m12 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've only seen you once before this.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have not seen you... which me being a mod could be a very goood thing


----------



## Kyle (Jan 1, 2009)

I've seen Sporge alot.. well not alot recently, but alot in the past.. so yes.


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2009)

kolvo ftw.


----------



## -C*- (Jan 1, 2009)

Jubstan is sexy


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Jubstan is sexy


apparently?

ya i no u.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Jan 1, 2009)

i know you


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 1, 2009)

I know you.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 1, 2009)

Seen you around.. Don't know you well though.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 1, 2009)

I've seen you a couple of times...


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Seen you Once!


----------



## SamXX (Jan 1, 2009)

A few times, never spoken to you though.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 1, 2009)

I have seen you occasionally.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 1, 2009)

Seen you lots, your very well educated about nintendo.


----------



## Princess (Jan 1, 2009)

Seen u >.< Ur mai Kingdom buddy! ^.^ lol


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 1, 2009)

I see you every day.


----------



## Princess (Jan 1, 2009)

IVE NEVER SEEN YOU LIKE OMG! JK! See you everyday too! Obviously lol


----------



## SamXX (Jan 1, 2009)

YEASH KINGDOM BUDDIES 

remember when we were messing round doing the able sisters glitch?
Good times


----------



## SL92 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've seen you once.


----------



## KOOky_CoconutZ (Jan 1, 2009)

I have never seen you, sorry! XD


----------



## SamXX (Jan 1, 2009)

SL92 said:
			
		

> I've seen you once.


Never seen you kooky

but dood if youve only seen me once why am i on your ignore list?


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 1, 2009)

KOOky_CoconutZ said:
			
		

> I have never seen you, sorry! XD


^^^ I haven't seen you...


----------



## Princess (Jan 1, 2009)

OneOfTheCityFolk said:
			
		

> YEASH KINGDOM BUDDIES
> 
> remember when we were messing round doing the able sisters glitch?
> Good times


lmfao! good times >.<


----------



## SamXX (Jan 1, 2009)

Seen you a lot.

But why did you do kooky not me?
I did kooky...


----------



## BleuDraegen (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^ Seen you sometimes.^^^


----------



## Princess (Jan 1, 2009)

OneOfTheCityFolk said:
			
		

> Seen you a lot.
> 
> But why did you do kooky not me?
> I did kooky...


cuz im evil like that lol didnt see post seen u alot u 2 kooky


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 1, 2009)

BleuDraegen is posting, so I have seen him a few times.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 1, 2009)

I have seen SpikeHawk a lot


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I have seen SpikeHawk a lot


Same with you.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

I see you a lot... (I wonder where KingKombat is... never on skype anymore...)


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 1, 2009)

SpikeHawk said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen u few


----------



## Riri (Jan 1, 2009)

Seen you a few times.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 1, 2009)

I see you sometimes.


----------



## Joe (Jan 1, 2009)

Seen you around a lot


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 1, 2009)

joe ive seen u


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 1, 2009)

saw u twice


----------



## Joe (Jan 1, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> saw u twice


----------



## brotatochip (Jan 1, 2009)

Seen youu...umm.....quite a few times xD  

(this goes to technoxmaniac  btw =P )


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

sometimes, I see you around every now and then.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Jan 1, 2009)

Maybe.


----------



## Erica (Jan 1, 2009)

@Bacon Boy: I've seen you!
Gotta make me some lasagna one day :]


----------



## Joe (Jan 1, 2009)

quite a lot.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 1, 2009)

not so much joe


----------



## Erica (Jan 1, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> quite a lot.


???
I've only seen you a little bit :/


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

I've seen you around.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 1, 2009)

i see you on alot
@ bacon boy


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

I see you sometimes techno


----------



## Princess (Jan 1, 2009)

^^ seen u bb


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

you're everywhere


----------



## Princess (Jan 1, 2009)

you are too! lawl


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 1, 2009)

I stalk you.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 1, 2009)

i see you on all the time


----------



## Princess (Jan 1, 2009)

yes and i ban u <3 (spike)
seen u a few times techno


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

stalker!


----------



## Princess (Jan 1, 2009)

? Intended for spike?
lawl BB is my homie >.<


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 1, 2009)

I stalk Bacon Boy as well.


----------



## brotatochip (Jan 1, 2009)

cry: I see you alot. (like alot,alot xD) Not recently though, until now xD


----------



## RocketMeowth (Jan 1, 2009)

I know you!

=^^= Nya


----------



## Princess (Jan 1, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> cry: I see you alot. (like alot,alot xD) Not recently though, until now xD


yah ive noticed i have cut down in posts 
seen u meowth nya! lawl


----------



## RocketMeowth (Jan 1, 2009)

I just saw you! So now Ive seen you! BWAHAHAHAHAHA!

=^^= Nya


----------



## DrewAhoy (Jan 1, 2009)

Ive seen you. I remeber you cuz yor meowth and jewish


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

I see Andyrew every now and then.


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 1, 2009)

Seen you a few times.

ROCKETMEOWTH^^


----------



## Erica (Jan 1, 2009)

See. you a few times.... xP


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

sure spikehawk, neglect me -_-

I've seen you moderatly. ^^^ (whoever's above me, since there are only three people on this thread.)


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 1, 2009)

Never seen ya. 

NORLY. Who are you? D=


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 1, 2009)

I see you a lot BaconBoy


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 1, 2009)

I stalk you bdubs.

IL is your state... >


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Never seen ya.
> 
> NORLY. Who are you? D=


the dude who thinks you're a moron.

No offense...


----------



## Dragorium15 (Jan 1, 2009)

@SpikeHawk: Unfortunately.

@BB: Yes.


----------



## Micah (Jan 1, 2009)

Seen you at a couple forums.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

@Koehler: Seen you around every now and then, but where have you been lately?


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 1, 2009)

Good one, Dragorium.

I know you love me. 



Seen you Koehler, about 2300 times since I joined.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 1, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None taken.


Waiiit... =/


----------



## Micah (Jan 1, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> @Koehler: Seen you around every now and then, but where have you been lately?


I've been really busy during break. Once things calm down again for me I'll be back on more.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! PHASE ONE: COMPLETE!!!

@Koehler: K. Cool. Busy during break though?


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 1, 2009)

i see you koehler


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 1, 2009)

It says Muh Pit is posting.....So I will just go ahead and say that I have seen you around Muh Pit


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 1, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phase ONE?


THERE'S MORE!?

*cowers in corner*


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^^seen you lots


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*pulls out laser gun* *transforms Muh Pit into tiP huM* *tiP huM becomes smart!* PHASE TWO: COMPLETE!


----------



## Erica (Jan 1, 2009)

Seen you A LOT lately. :3


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 1, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*knows stuff*

Pi to... several places:
3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

time for cry and coffee's transformation, then, mega's. MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 1, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> time for cry and coffee's transformation, then, mega's. MUAHAHAHA!


Wow, I r before Cry coffeh and mega?


I FEELZ SPECIAL!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

But, now you are tiP huM!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

or do you prefer, DarthMuh?


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 1, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> But, now you are tiP huM!


*tiP huM is visibly upset, and tired cause it's 12.30am here. Night BB!*


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 1, 2009)

DarthMuh, please.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

Then you will refer to me as Baconjedi. Tis my name. Arise, DarkMuh! Here's your lightsaber. It's pink!


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 1, 2009)

Thankyou, Baconjedi. xD

If I pee on it does it go yellow?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

no, it evaporates and stays pink. Unless you replace the crystal. I'm a star wars nerd. Mehehe. Baconjedi...


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 1, 2009)

Mmkay.
*will buy new crystal tomorrow*
But now I'm gonna sleep.
So bloody tired. xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

night, darth! HAHA!


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 1, 2009)

Can I be one, I want the windu light saber


----------



## Princess (Jan 1, 2009)

seen u a little


----------



## Erica (Jan 1, 2009)

ZOMG NEVAR SEEN YOU IN MAH LIFE!


----------



## Princess (Jan 1, 2009)

ZOMG WHO ARE YOU??!!?? NEVA SEEN YOU!!!!!


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 1, 2009)

Seen you quite a few times.


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 1, 2009)

yeahh a coupple of timess


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 1, 2009)

yup, that avatar is pretty familiar.  :brrrr:


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 1, 2009)

Seen you a few times.


----------



## Amped (Jan 1, 2009)

seen^


----------



## Nate (Jan 1, 2009)

i recall the name.


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 1, 2009)

I stalk you as well.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 1, 2009)

Seen you a few times, can't quite recall them though.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 1, 2009)

Everyone knows Ryudo.xD


----------



## Erica (Jan 1, 2009)

>

Havent seen you a lot.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 1, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Everyone knows Ryudo.xD


o: Rly?

I've seen you here and there... c=
I need to go to Wiifriends a bit more...
Actually... I see you too much... *leaves*

Edit @ Erica

I've seen you, you said hello to Kayah. c=


----------



## emoxskyy (Jan 1, 2009)

i've seen you multiple times


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 1, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> >
> 
> Havent seen you a lot.


I've Seen you a lot of times.
(I don't post much.)


----------



## Erica (Jan 1, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*shocked*
O___o


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 1, 2009)

Seen you a lot Erica.


----------



## Erica (Jan 2, 2009)

SpikeHawk said:
			
		

> Seen you a lot Erica.


*shocked again*
o____0


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 2, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> SpikeHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said hi to Kayah. ^-^


----------



## Erica (Jan 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*gets shocked so many times she dies*

Erica 's ghost: _You killed me!_

Just kidding... I never knew a lot of people saw me before.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen you quite a bit.


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Jan 2, 2009)

i seen you befor.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 2, 2009)

I see you lots around here and have you on my main. c=


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 2, 2009)

seen you a couple times.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 2, 2009)

I remember the sig. c=


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 2, 2009)

i'll remember your charmander sig now


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 2, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i'll remember your charmander sig now


It's the avy that you should remember, it'll always be the same. c=
Except I might use this one at times...





It's my other half. ^-^


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 2, 2009)

seen u 2 or 3 times b4


----------



## Gabby (Jan 2, 2009)

Seen you once..


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know... o=


----------



## SilverCyrus (Jan 2, 2009)

seen you lots


----------



## pippy1 (Jan 2, 2009)

ive seen u not so much


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 2, 2009)

Once, just once.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 2, 2009)

Seen you a lot..


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 2, 2009)

I go by sigs and avys so I don't really remember...


----------



## jackechan (Jan 2, 2009)

lol yes a bunch  i've pmed u a lot 2


----------



## traceuser12 (Jan 2, 2009)

i have not seen jackie chan at all first time lol


----------



## VantagE (Jan 2, 2009)

Seen you once.


----------



## traceuser12 (Jan 2, 2009)

seen vantage a couple of times


----------



## DrewAhoy (Jan 2, 2009)

sorry, you don't really ring any bells for me


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

I know I'm famous.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 2, 2009)

First time seeing you o.o


----------



## jackechan (Jan 2, 2009)

couple times, posted on 1 of my threads...


----------



## DrewAhoy (Jan 2, 2009)

Fine, whatever Jonny, skip me, I've never seen you before anyway

Vantage- I've seen your kirby sig around here quite a bit


----------



## VantagE (Jan 2, 2009)

CHA CHING! I am also on Storms Cedar youtube video xD

I came into this forum a couple months before the ACCF flood came in haha.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> First time seeing you o.o


You're new here aren't you?


----------



## DrewAhoy (Jan 2, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> CHA CHING! I am also on Storms Cedar youtube video xD
> 
> I came into this forum a couple months before the ACCF flood came in haha.


haha, that's pretty much me... along with a jillion other people


----------



## VantagE (Jan 2, 2009)

Jonny said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.>
Dude look at when I joined... No I am not new... I am on and off on this forum right now so I don't know quite a few of the new guys.


----------



## traceuser12 (Jan 2, 2009)

Andyrew said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


andy first time seeing you here


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Jonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, thats cute, I was the 15th member of TBT.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 2, 2009)

seen u bid for a mario cannon


----------



## VantagE (Jan 2, 2009)

Jonny said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then the question would be who were you before?


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Jonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/67417/

Right there dummy.


----------



## traceuser12 (Jan 2, 2009)

cityfolkman09 said:
			
		

> seen u bid for a mario cannon


lmao i seen u there two


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

traceuser12 said:
			
		

> cityfolkman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Learn how to type, moron.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Jan 2, 2009)

Jonny said:
			
		

> traceuser12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are now my favorite member here.


----------



## Justin (Jan 2, 2009)

Jonny said:
			
		

> traceuser12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you. : )

Can't believe I'm still here, thanks for the help on the trollin'.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Jonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pff, I always was.


----------



## traceuser12 (Jan 2, 2009)

Jonny said:
			
		

> traceuser12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol dude typing is nothing compared to talking i prefer to talk and personally i Dont need a smartass correcting me now back on topic 

jonny i seen u once on the im back thread


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

traceuser12 said:
			
		

> Jonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're an idiot.

And I'm not *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing typing how many times I've seen you.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 2, 2009)

Jonny said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow no wonder you were a disabled account... How about you NOT be a *CEN-1.1-SORD*. It was a simple question.


@Jubstan: Totally know you!!! xD


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Jonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I REQUESTED it to be disabled, dumb dumb. By the way, its the internet, grow a pair.


----------



## traceuser12 (Jan 2, 2009)

Jonny said:
			
		

> traceuser12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol im a idiot proof it

just because of how i type ur IQ isnt based on a damn keyboard


----------



## Justin (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh please...


----------



## Erica (Jan 2, 2009)

Seen you more than a few times....


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

traceuser12 said:
			
		

> Jonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that the way you worded that caused you to actually _admit_ it does its job in its self.

Also that you wrote "proof" as a verb, when any person with a +5th grade education would know the word is "prove".

That's my proof, moron.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 2, 2009)

Jonny said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you are pathetic... You made a huge thing out of this... This just shows how immature you really are... And before saying to "grow a pair"... I suggest you  grow some first.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Jan 2, 2009)

traceuser12 said:
			
		

> Jonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8091064&t=7094172

Number 1.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Jonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once more, it's the internet. Don't get'cher panties in a knot there, m'boy.


----------



## -C*- (Jan 2, 2009)

Internet cat fight.

Getcha tickets ready.


----------



## DrewAhoy (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey, guys, this is supposed to be a game, not a fighting place, please use the PM message to fight.

Sorry, Dragorium15, I dont know you


----------



## VantagE (Jan 2, 2009)

@Jonny: your not worth it

Moving on...

@-C*-: Don't believe I have seen you before.


----------



## Justin (Jan 2, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Internet cat fight.
> 
> Getcha tickets ready.


One ticket please.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

Andyrew said:
			
		

> Hey, guys, this is supposed to be a game, not a fighting place, please use the PM message to fight.
> 
> Sorry, Dragorium15, I dont know you


No.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You KNOW when I fight it's a good time. 

Mostly because of how patronizing I am. Also my lack of caring at all.


----------



## traceuser12 (Jan 2, 2009)

Jonny said:
			
		

> traceuser12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well jonny im not gonna waste my ****ing arguing with you unlike you i have a life ur a inmature boy im done talking to you. You NEED TO GROW UP annoying little kid


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

traceuser12 said:
			
		

> Jonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah, awww, did I get woo a widdle bit angwy??? Sawwy! :O


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Jan 2, 2009)

jonnys a ***#$@


----------



## VantagE (Jan 2, 2009)

traceuser12 said:
			
		

> Jonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I moved on >.>

Don't keep antagonizing him... you will get him going even more... thats what fuels people like him.


----------



## Justin (Jan 2, 2009)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> jonnys a ***#$@


How thoughtful.


----------



## Erica (Jan 2, 2009)

fftopic:


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> jonnys a ***#$@


You know it, baby.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 2, 2009)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> jonnys a ***#$@


Seen you a couple of times. xD


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Jan 2, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Bloodywolf090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me to


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

This thread sucks now.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

Way to go guys.


----------



## Justin (Jan 2, 2009)

TICKETS

EXTRA EXTRA


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Jan 2, 2009)

Jonny said:
			
		

> This thread sucks now.


only because your a noob at the bell tree.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Jan 2, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> TICKETS
> 
> EXTRA EXTRA


*purchase*


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> Jonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahhaha. I've been here a hell of a lot longer than you, buddy.


----------



## Justin (Jan 2, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE GO SIT OVER THERE.

PERFORMANCE BEGINNING WHEN MORE NOOBS ARRIVE.

TY.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 2, 2009)

Jonny said:
			
		

> Bloodywolf090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just move back on topic now... stop ruining it for everyone else...


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Jan 2, 2009)

Jonny said:
			
		

> Bloodywolf090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaa i been here 60 years ago.


----------



## Erica (Jan 2, 2009)

You guys, fftopic:
Seen you a bit.


----------



## traceuser12 (Jan 2, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol jub


----------



## DrewAhoy (Jan 2, 2009)

Jonny said:
			
		

> Bloodywolf090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it really doesn't matter how long you've been here, you're acting very immature and like a noob.

and yeah, this is way off topic, please take it somewhere else!

I've seen you before, Erica, I looked at the spoiler in your sig.


----------



## Justin (Jan 2, 2009)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> Jonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Srsly.

No TBT before Novemeber 2004.


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Jan 2, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Bloodywolf090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was kidding


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Jonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely not.


----------



## Erica (Jan 2, 2009)

............
fftopic:
Seen you some.....


----------



## VantagE (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you Erica xD---- have not seen you I don't think...

Jubstan your pizza avy... I WANT TO EAT IT!!! xD

*eats it*


----------



## Justin (Jan 2, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Thank you Erica xD---- have not seen you I don't think...
> 
> Jubstan your pizza avy... I WANT TO EAT IT!!! xD
> 
> *eats it*


Eat.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Thank you Erica xD---- have not seen you I don't think...
> 
> Jubstan your pizza avy... I WANT TO EAT IT!!! xD
> 
> *eats it*


You can't eat it, dummy, it's not real.

OBV.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 2, 2009)

Jonny said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what you think... want a slice? xD  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Erica (Jan 2, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Thank you Erica xD---- have not seen you I don't think...
> 
> Jubstan your pizza avy... I WANT TO EAT IT!!! xD
> 
> *eats it*


Your welcome. And I haven't seen you until now.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Jonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be stupid.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 2, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*gasps*


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Jan 2, 2009)

Jonny said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your stupid.


----------



## traceuser12 (Jan 2, 2009)

i want a slice of pizza.....


----------



## VantagE (Jan 2, 2009)

Jubstan I think lil Jonny boy doesn't have any humor at all...


----------



## DrewAhoy (Jan 2, 2009)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> Jonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please, if he's not going away, let's just pretend he's not here and he'll get bored.

I've seen you around, but not that much


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Jan 2, 2009)

Andyrew said:
			
		

> Bloodywolf090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good idea  :gyroiddance: 

i see you all the time.


----------



## Erica (Jan 2, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH WAIT, IM SUPPOSED TO KNOW YOU?!?!
*starts panicking*
T____T


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> Andyrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I somehow doubt you'll be able to do that, considering your collective idiocy has already prevented you from doing so.

Also on the comment about my lack of sense of humour, apparently you don't understand that you're being patronized.


----------



## Justin (Jan 2, 2009)

I guess you all fail to see Jonny contains awesome unheard of on this planet of TBT.

Besides DF and a few others.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 2, 2009)

Ahaha I do understand smart one. I know when I am being patronized...


----------



## Erica (Jan 2, 2009)

Well Im out.
fftopic:


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Ahaha I do understand smart one. I know when I am being patronized...


Told you, you can't ignore me.

Dumb


----------



## VantagE (Jan 2, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> Well Im out.
> fftopic:


Dido


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good.


----------



## DrewAhoy (Jan 2, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sound good to me


----------



## pielover6 (Jan 2, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg its VantagE O.O


----------



## VantagE (Jan 2, 2009)

Jonny said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Jonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -C*- (Jan 2, 2009)

Dicks.

Everywhere.

Thousands.

And with that thought, I'm out.  IMAGINE THE DICKS.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Dicks.
> 
> Everywhere.
> 
> ...


Hehehehe. I like you.


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 2, 2009)

Never seen you.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 2, 2009)

Seen you WAAAY to much! xD


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 2, 2009)

I actually haven't seen you lately.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 2, 2009)

i,ve seen u before


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 2, 2009)

I have been seeing you more frequently.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 2, 2009)

i have benn seeing lots of u as well


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 2, 2009)

You are my son.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 2, 2009)

i am ur wat?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 2, 2009)

cityfolkman09 said:
			
		

> i am ur wat?


seen u few


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 2, 2009)

seen u few as well


----------



## Lewis (Jan 2, 2009)

Never seen you.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 2, 2009)

Have you seen you =D


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 2, 2009)

i have seen u lol alot actually


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

i have never seen u mr.admin! lol jk
EVERYWHERE XD


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 2, 2009)

cityfolkman09 said:
			
		

> i have never seen u lol


see u again *sigh*


----------



## jackechan (Jan 2, 2009)

seen u....


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 2, 2009)

jackechan said:
			
		

> seen u....


seen u too


----------



## SL92 (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't think I've seen you.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 2, 2009)

seen u as well lol


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 2, 2009)

cityfolkman09 said:
			
		

> seen u as well lol


i c u


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 2, 2009)

Might have seen you once or twice


----------



## Dragorium15 (Jan 2, 2009)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Might have seen you once or twice


INOJOO


----------



## Yetiman15 (Jan 2, 2009)

I saw you on one of your topics.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 2, 2009)

never seen u


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

A few times.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, I see you a lot.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 2, 2009)

Of course, you've been around forever.


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 2, 2009)

I've see you around


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

Beat me to it =[

Ya, seen you a little.


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 2, 2009)

Seen you a lot lately.


----------



## Erica (Jan 2, 2009)

Seen you make a stalker/murder poem.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 2, 2009)

Seen you around a good bit.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 2, 2009)

I probably have a different point of view, but yes, I see you a lot.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Jan 2, 2009)

SL92 said:
			
		

> I probably have a different point of view, but yes, I see you a lot.


INOESU2


----------



## Justin (Jan 2, 2009)

mmm


----------



## Gabby (Jan 2, 2009)

I've seen you a zillion times.


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 2, 2009)

Seen you a lot.


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

^ mai stalker


----------



## AnimalStudent (Jan 2, 2009)

I haven't seen you.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 2, 2009)

^No.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

Heard of you, but just never seen you.^


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 2, 2009)

I remember the sig. ^-^


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 2, 2009)

ur EVERYWERE @___@


----------



## SamXX (Jan 2, 2009)

Seen you recently


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 2, 2009)

seen you a tiny bit


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 2, 2009)

I think ive seen your name be for


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 2, 2009)

^yep


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 2, 2009)

^I have seen you


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 2, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> ^I have seen you


seen u a lot


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 2, 2009)

seen u alot


----------



## Joe (Jan 2, 2009)

a lot.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 2, 2009)

@Joe: First time seeing you

@Spike: Because I have been busy with friends... xD


----------



## Erica (Jan 2, 2009)

I saw you! You were fighting with Jonny or someone.... xP


----------



## VantagE (Jan 2, 2009)

Lol seen you!! =D


----------



## Cool J (Jan 2, 2009)

Havent seen you


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 2, 2009)

never seen u


----------



## -C*- (Jan 2, 2009)

Unfortunately...


----------



## Cool J (Jan 2, 2009)

seen u


----------



## bazookie (Jan 2, 2009)

WHO R U?!


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 2, 2009)

who the ef are u?


----------



## Erica (Jan 2, 2009)

A bit................


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 2, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> A bit................


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Nope. Don't really know ya.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 2, 2009)

you came to my town!


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 2, 2009)

seen you a little bit


----------



## VantagE (Jan 3, 2009)

No clue who you are... MUST be new... xD


----------



## Erica (Jan 3, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> No clue who you are... MUST be new... xD


I only see you at night.... Zomg you're nocturnal!


----------



## MygL (Jan 3, 2009)

ive seen u 7 times today


----------



## VantagE (Jan 3, 2009)

Seen you one other time I think...


----------



## Erica (Jan 3, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> ive seen u 7 times today


:0

I saw you a few times also.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 3, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :O 
I must be!!!

Seen you lots!!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 3, 2009)

I have seen you every now and then.


----------



## Erica (Jan 3, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?
I've only seen you 2 other times today...


----------



## VantagE (Jan 3, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am starting to get back on this forum... ya know... Christmas break and all... I have been over at friends more then I have been on the computer soo....

Seen you lots!! haha.


----------



## krazystitch (Jan 4, 2009)

I think I saw you around only a few times


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

krazystitch said:
			
		

> I think I saw you around only a few times


I saw you on some threads.


----------



## MygL (Jan 5, 2009)

i saw u 4 times today


----------



## Wraiths (Jan 6, 2009)

I've seen you before I think.


----------



## MygL (Jan 6, 2009)

ive seen u today twice


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 6, 2009)

i always soo you around  you never see me though


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 6, 2009)

I see you spam the games, but at least your post counts doesn't go up LAWLZ


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 6, 2009)

LAWLZ and i see u a lot too, and games are fun!!


----------



## MygL (Jan 9, 2009)

ive seen u twice today =P


----------



## Fontana (Jan 9, 2009)

i see you 3 times a day


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 9, 2009)

i've never seen you before


----------



## Fontana (Jan 9, 2009)

well ive seen you a couple of times


----------



## Thunder (Jan 9, 2009)

This is the first time i've seen you


----------



## MygL (Jan 10, 2009)

ive seen u several days ._.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2009)

I see u everywhere


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

I see you everywhere.
Mr. Pottymouth.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 10, 2009)

I see him everywhere.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

I killed you in this forum.
I need no more proof than that.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

I killed you in this forum.
I need no more proof than that.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 10, 2009)

[quote="Toon]I killed you in this forum.
I need no more proof than that.[/quote]?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

+1/-1....


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 10, 2009)

[quote="Toon]+1/-1....[/quote]Well yh but what does tat have to do with this thread?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

-_- Back on topic.
Ive seen you. A lot.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 10, 2009)

^I have seen you a few times before


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

I always see you. 
And I look forward to facing you in the second +1/-1 thing.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 10, 2009)

[quote="Toon]I always see you. 
And I look forward to facing you in the second +1/-1 thing.[/quote]I seen you.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 10, 2009)

Somewhat


----------



## JJH (Jan 10, 2009)

^ Infamous, in my opinion.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 10, 2009)

^Don't usually see him, so not really.....[oh and thank you.] : D


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

ur always on everything


----------



## Thunder (Jan 10, 2009)

^ i see you around this thread, and a few others.


----------



## Mickey (Jan 10, 2009)

^ - I've seen you once or twice around here ^_^


----------



## Erica (Jan 10, 2009)

seen you! :]


----------



## Mickey (Jan 10, 2009)

I've most definitely seen _you_ around here ^_^


----------



## shinobibeat (Jan 10, 2009)

Seen U!!


----------



## Sab (Jan 10, 2009)

never seen u


----------



## Leagolas1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I've seen you a couple times sab


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 10, 2009)

I see you occasionaly leagolas


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 10, 2009)

I think everyone is aware of you...

You're the first guy here to get an ogre's mask


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 10, 2009)

^I have seen you


and no....I think it was faller1218 to get the first ogre mask. I got like the 6th or 7th


----------



## faller1218 (Jan 10, 2009)

I've seen you bdubs and yes I was first


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

ive..never seen you faller :O


----------



## Aren (Jan 10, 2009)

I've seen you


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

As I have you. But that you saw me is.......

INCONCEIVABLE!!!


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 10, 2009)

i saw you... i am a creeper just kidding lol


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 10, 2009)

^ somewhat


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 10, 2009)

^pretty famous


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 10, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ^ somewhat


----------



## Princess (Jan 10, 2009)

omg u r my long lost sis!! XD


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 10, 2009)

Rofl HAVE I


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

I messaged you on youtube and you got scared XD


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 10, 2009)

^I see you


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 10, 2009)

You've been on my team (luckily) on CoD:WaW. :b


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 10, 2009)

I see ryudo sometimes >


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 10, 2009)

^I see you....TOO MUCH :O :O :O :O

jk


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 10, 2009)

^I never see you. Who are you? Another n00blet? xDDD


----------



## Cool J (Jan 10, 2009)

Well ya post here if you have seen me


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

nope you never post


----------



## Cool J (Jan 10, 2009)

Ive seen myself


----------



## Cool J (Jan 10, 2009)

i do post alot


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 10, 2009)

I see your spam...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 10, 2009)

Yours too lol

but you should go in the IRC more :O


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 10, 2009)

I see ryudo a lot.
and storm. haha


----------



## Vivi (Jan 10, 2009)

I havent seen you much


----------



## hayley320 (Jan 10, 2009)

im famous...for spaming on the online chat XD
but yea ive seen most of you guys

FURRYS RULE!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

ive seen all 3 of you...
expecially trikki...

he...he..he.....
Its an inside joke thanks a lot Trikki


----------



## Erica (Jan 10, 2009)

Seen you a bit.......... I guess.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

i always see you


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 10, 2009)

ya you are famous ^ o not you i meant bdubs


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 11, 2009)

oooh i've seen you quite alot.


----------



## jackechan (Jan 11, 2009)

not...really


----------



## MygL (Jan 11, 2009)

i seen u everyday


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 11, 2009)

First time seeing you today...


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yea, seen you around.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 11, 2009)

I see yuo, every so often.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 11, 2009)

always see you


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 11, 2009)

^Yes I see you.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 11, 2009)

OH MAH GAWD I SEE U 2!


----------



## brotatochip (Jan 11, 2009)

uhh....not alot


----------



## Erica (Jan 11, 2009)

Seen you some.


----------



## Princess (Jan 11, 2009)

who r u???^^


----------



## Thunder (Jan 11, 2009)

I see you


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 11, 2009)

Seen you only once.


----------



## Placktor (Jan 11, 2009)

i see you everyonce and a while


----------



## Erica (Jan 11, 2009)

:0
@cry: WHO THE HECK ARE YOU?
@Crash: I have no idea who you are. xD


----------



## Princess (Jan 11, 2009)

OM*G @erica wtf ive never seen u !!!!!!!
@ alfro never seen u.......


----------



## Placktor (Jan 11, 2009)

alfro?????


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 11, 2009)

^Yup I have seen you


----------



## Mickey (Jan 11, 2009)

^ Stole my greeting! But definitely known by me (for stealing my greeting and trying to whip me!) =P


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 11, 2009)

I've seen mickey all the time on the intro threads.


----------



## brotatochip (Jan 11, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> ^ Stole my greeting! But definitely known by me (for stealing my greeting and trying to whip me!) =P


Uhh....few times


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2009)

^seen him broadcast


----------



## Mickey (Jan 11, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Few times too =P


----------



## MygL (Jan 11, 2009)

ive seen u everyday 5th times today =P


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2009)

Decent Amount^


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2009)

^ I've seen him around lol!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 11, 2009)

^ I have seen you.
Thanks for the throne ^_^


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 11, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> ^ I have seen you.
> Thanks for the throne ^_^


Oh yh ive seen him.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2009)

the funny thing about the throne is there is another one selling at nooks for 800k so I gave you half off!


----------



## Mickey (Jan 11, 2009)

I see you a lot in threads (double-posting [tsk tsk]) ^.^


----------



## Princess (Jan 11, 2009)

ive seen u on intro boards


----------



## Mickey (Jan 11, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ive seen u on intro boards


It seems I'm fairly famous only in that section xD

I've seen you here and there ^_^


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 11, 2009)

^Yes I have seen you....COME HERE!!! I GOT THE WHIP!!!!


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 11, 2009)

seen u alot


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 11, 2009)

never seen you


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 11, 2009)

never seen u lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 11, 2009)

New face.


----------



## MygL (Jan 11, 2009)

only saw u once


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2009)

[quote="Toon]I see you everywhere.
Mr. Pottymouth. [/quote]Lol? I never pottymouth.
Yoh I see u everywhere


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 11, 2009)

^I have seen you. You stole my stealing of Micky's greeting.


----------



## krazystitch (Jan 12, 2009)

I've seen you alot...too much


----------



## Mickey (Jan 12, 2009)

I've seen you more than twice, but not enough to really know you =P

Mickey  hides from bdubs. "No whip, pwease!"


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 12, 2009)

I've seen you around since my return.


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 12, 2009)

^^^^
Im Starting To See Tom Most Times Now =P


----------



## Thunder (Jan 12, 2009)

I see you, every so often.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 12, 2009)

I see you.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

I've seen you a couple times.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 12, 2009)

Seen you a lot of times.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 12, 2009)

every so often.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 12, 2009)

yup ive seen u


----------



## stand (Jan 12, 2009)

youre everywhere


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 12, 2009)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Anna (Jan 12, 2009)

Never seen you Tom


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 12, 2009)

I remember the sig.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 12, 2009)

The Pokeyman and Link stands out.


----------



## faller1218 (Jan 12, 2009)

^seen you^


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

I've DEFINENTLY seen U.


----------



## DrewAhoy (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow, sorry man, I've never seen you before.
But now I have.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2009)

Seen his random Brawl posts >.> Never mind


----------



## DrewAhoy (Jan 12, 2009)

Yep, I've seen thoses Marios before.


----------



## Riri (Jan 12, 2009)

I think I may have seen you once or twice, can't really remember...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 12, 2009)

Seen ya, but don't know ya.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 12, 2009)

I think I've seen you once before. The star in your sig is quite cute! ^3^


----------



## MygL (Jan 12, 2009)

seen u twice today


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 12, 2009)

Gasp! I'm totally famous! XD;;


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 12, 2009)

Somewhat


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jan 12, 2009)

I've seen coffeh a lot XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 12, 2009)

ORLY?
*attempts to raise eyebrow but fails*


----------



## Mickey (Jan 12, 2009)

Are you new here?!

Jk, I've definitely seen you around


----------



## Thunder (Jan 12, 2009)

I see you... Every so often


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 12, 2009)

Somewhat


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 12, 2009)

I see you... like allll the time. =0


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 12, 2009)

Really? NO WAY! I never see me.  [lawl]
I see you every so often


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes...


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 12, 2009)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 12, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> I've seen you a few times


You obviously are in the wrong places then.


----------



## Princess (Jan 12, 2009)

^^ who hasnt seen df? every1 worships him lol XD


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 12, 2009)

i have seen u before u posted on 1 of my topics


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 12, 2009)

Seen you before. To me your known as the rune man lol.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2009)

Seen him, I recognize Strong Bad


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/C4IYND8GSxY

WHO ARE YOU PEOPLE?!


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 12, 2009)

Seen you. I think your in my friends list as well.


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 12, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Seen you. I think your in my friends list as well.


To AverageSean


----------



## krazystitch (Jan 13, 2009)

I've seen you alot


----------



## DrewAhoy (Jan 13, 2009)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## LegoPirate (Jan 13, 2009)

i think i seen u once b4


----------



## cube ftw (Jan 13, 2009)

I have not seen you before


----------



## LegoPirate (Jan 13, 2009)

ihavent seen you either probably because u just joined lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 13, 2009)

Seen ya some.


----------



## Lewis (Jan 13, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Seen ya some.


Seen you a lot?


----------



## SockHead (Jan 13, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Seen you a lot?


Haven't seen you around.. :/


----------



## Lewis (Jan 13, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Where do you hang?!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorta seen you...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 13, 2009)

hello new person!!!!

jk


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

ive seen u


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 13, 2009)

^I have seen you a few times before


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

same for you 2


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Sorta seen you...


0.o i think i've seen u




















































'


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 13, 2009)

i not see  you though..... :/


----------



## Erica (Jan 13, 2009)

I have seen you a bit.....


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 13, 2009)

I've seen you every now and then.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 13, 2009)

I c wat u did thar 

every so often


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 13, 2009)

Meh, I see you sometimes.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 13, 2009)

all over BB!!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh gosh, it's toonlinkmaster, I see him so much it's annoying. JUST KIDDING. You're everywhere toon!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 13, 2009)

I SEE YOU!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 13, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Oh gosh, it's toon]Hub we all know ive used you.... I MEAN befriended you in thee +1/-1 game
> 
> same for you BB


----------



## MygL (Jan 13, 2009)

seen u around every day and twice today


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 13, 2009)

I see you most of the time.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 13, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I see you most of the time.


Saw you're stream once.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 13, 2009)

this is the first time i have ever seen you on tbt


----------



## Fontana (Jan 14, 2009)

I see you all the time..


----------



## Thunder (Jan 14, 2009)

Every once in awhile


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 14, 2009)

^Yes, I have seen you.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 14, 2009)

Almost everyday.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 14, 2009)

EVERY DAY!


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 14, 2009)

sometimes... not like u have posted at all topics...
 >_<


----------



## Riri (Jan 14, 2009)

Seen you a bit


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 14, 2009)

senn u a bit s well


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 14, 2009)

Just saw you for the first time a few minutes ago.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 14, 2009)

i think ive seen you


----------



## MygL (Jan 14, 2009)

seen u everyday


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 14, 2009)

See you most of the time.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 14, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> seen u everyday


u do? i see u alot lol


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 14, 2009)

Not really...


----------



## VantagE (Jan 14, 2009)

Seen you few times I believe...


----------



## K.K. (Jan 14, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Not really...


Seen you 10 out of 8 posts i've been in


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2009)

seen u like 30 min ago


----------



## Sab (Jan 14, 2009)

just met u in the museum


----------



## Gabby (Jan 14, 2009)

Seeennn yoouuuu.


----------



## Carm94 (Jan 14, 2009)

oh this page i have seen Sab, Trevor, and bananaoracle


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 14, 2009)

This is the first time seeing you.


----------



## Carm94 (Jan 14, 2009)

oh ok now you know me


----------



## MygL (Jan 14, 2009)

seen u a few times


----------



## Sab (Jan 14, 2009)

woot made a sig for ya!


----------



## VantagE (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't know you at all! 

Nah I have seen ya a bunch!


----------



## MygL (Jan 15, 2009)

just seen u today


----------



## Sab (Jan 15, 2009)

hi again!


----------



## KHero (Jan 16, 2009)

I've seen you before, but I don't know if you're popular...


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 16, 2009)

seen u....


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 16, 2009)

Somewhat


----------



## Thunder (Jan 16, 2009)

everywhere


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 16, 2009)

^Seen you


----------



## Erica (Jan 16, 2009)

Yup. Duh.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 16, 2009)

^yep


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jan 16, 2009)

YUP A TON O TIMES XD!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 16, 2009)

Not sure....?? 
xD


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jan 16, 2009)

dont remember me?


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jan 16, 2009)

oh wel


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 16, 2009)

^I saw you a few times before. Not that much though...


----------



## Thunder (Jan 16, 2009)

Mmmm, Ice cream... I mean, yeah, i see you thar


----------



## brotatochip (Jan 16, 2009)

Fair Amount[:


----------



## SockHead (Jan 16, 2009)

Err, no^


----------



## MygL (Jan 16, 2009)

few times


----------



## Kyle (Jan 17, 2009)

nope


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jan 17, 2009)

^ Nope.


----------



## Frill (Jan 17, 2009)

OM*G!!! i cant believe that this thread has been going on for so long....this crap started like at the end 0f last year


----------



## Victoria (Jan 17, 2009)

Never seen you.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 17, 2009)

^Never seen you before either


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 17, 2009)

Never talked to you but I saw you.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 17, 2009)

somewhat


----------



## Princess (Jan 17, 2009)

^^everyday XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 17, 2009)

^like...NEVER. WHO THE HELL ARE YEW!? XD


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 17, 2009)

^A few times before.....lol....


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes


----------



## scrunch (Jan 17, 2009)

I've seen you a couple of times. =P


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 17, 2009)

^.....? xD


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 17, 2009)

Never heard of you.....LIMAO TEH JOKEZ!!!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 17, 2009)

I've seen you. c=


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 17, 2009)

Ryudo...Ryudo......AH! Yes. Ryudo.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 17, 2009)

Seen u.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2009)

No  :'(


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 17, 2009)

Never.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 17, 2009)

Quite possibly.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 17, 2009)

Hub.....I think I've seen you.


----------



## Princess (Jan 17, 2009)

^ SIS I HAVE FINALLY FOUND YOU!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 17, 2009)

^What are you talking about! WHO THE HELL ARE YEW!!! and why do yew keep calling me sis?!!? xDDDD


----------



## Princess (Jan 17, 2009)

^^ :'( everywhere
and that me and erica's (rlly danica!!) thing
>:0


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 17, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ^^ :'( everywhere
> and that me and erica's (rlly danica!!) thing
> >:0


MRAWR! xP
No. I don't know you.


----------



## DeanoShemino64 (Jan 17, 2009)

Seen cryindarkness but not coffebean!...


----------



## brotatochip (Jan 17, 2009)

Err, no


----------



## Princess (Jan 17, 2009)

^^ of course mai home skillet


----------



## Horus (Jan 17, 2009)

cry-in-darkness
why would ppl think darkness cries?

i seened u al0t

edited cus i was talking about AC before


----------



## Princess (Jan 17, 2009)

seen horus a few
@horus: waaaaat?


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 17, 2009)

seen


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Jan 17, 2009)

Who seen me


----------



## Horus (Jan 17, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> Who seen me


fail phail

and i've never seen you 
btw learn to play the game >


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 17, 2009)

never


----------



## Resonate (Jan 17, 2009)

^ You look kinda familiar....


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't know you


----------



## mimzithegreat (Jan 17, 2009)

ya i see u every were ( its like ur following me ) LOL jk


----------



## Horus (Jan 17, 2009)

only seen you once before


----------



## mimzithegreat (Jan 17, 2009)

never seen you before


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 17, 2009)

never. :'(


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 18, 2009)

I've seen you around the block...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 18, 2009)

Somewhat yes.


----------



## MygL (Jan 18, 2009)

seen u everyday


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 18, 2009)

seen you quite a bit.


----------



## Carm94 (Jan 18, 2009)

i haveseen u b4 bananaoracle


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, you pity the fact I have no comp. ;/


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 18, 2009)

HUZZAH!!! YOU'VE RETURNED!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 18, 2009)

^ Seen u


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jan 18, 2009)

NOPE^
^_^


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 18, 2009)

^no...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 18, 2009)

oops ignore this.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 18, 2009)

^ YES


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 18, 2009)

YES!


----------



## Joe (Jan 18, 2009)

yes


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 18, 2009)

^ SO MUCH


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 18, 2009)

^......some


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 18, 2009)

^ a lot....


----------



## Princess (Jan 18, 2009)

....sadly yes.. lol jk


----------



## Joe (Jan 18, 2009)

yes


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 18, 2009)

^....I think the nubs consider him famous. I'd say some xD


----------



## Joe (Jan 18, 2009)

xD. Yay us nubs 

^ Yes. To the nubs


----------



## Princess (Jan 18, 2009)

^^ lol obviously seen u


----------



## Joe (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, Always asking to come into Cydonia. xD

^ Yes.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 18, 2009)

No.


----------



## Princess (Jan 18, 2009)

^^ everywhere the owner of tbt XD


----------



## Link (Jan 18, 2009)

Cry is pwnsome.
'nuff said.


----------



## Joe (Jan 18, 2009)

Only in E.P.I.C


----------



## Link (Jan 18, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Only in E.P.I.C


Everywhere else I'm talking in PMs.
Besides alot of people think I'm pretty popular.
I'd give myself a 5/10. :/
I'd give you 4/10. Sorry, but you need to make more of an impression


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 18, 2009)

Link is very popular cos he or she is the leader of E.P.I.C


----------



## Joe (Jan 18, 2009)

Never seen


----------



## Erica (Jan 18, 2009)

I have seen you. Both here and on YouTube.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 18, 2009)

nope


----------



## Link (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm very popular?! O_O" Wow.

Banana gets 6.5/10.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 18, 2009)

I've only seen you twice....A C WHATTEHCRAP!?!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 18, 2009)

Who in the....
Yeah, I remember you. o=


----------



## Horus (Jan 18, 2009)

^ i knoez u! u r mai rich frend dat inz auction house allz da tiem


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 18, 2009)

^ive seen yew


----------



## muppetman (Jan 18, 2009)

Ive seen you tons


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 18, 2009)

Couple o' times.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 18, 2009)

^i believe so.
im not sure tho


----------



## Joe (Jan 18, 2009)

seen once or twice


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 18, 2009)

^ a lot


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 18, 2009)

I have seen him exactly 17 times.


----------



## Joe (Jan 18, 2009)

Haha you count?

First time seeing.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 18, 2009)

seen you a bunch


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 18, 2009)

^once or twice.

XDD


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 18, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> ^once or twice.
> 
> XDD


you just posted for me


----------



## Joe (Jan 18, 2009)

a couple.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 18, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Haha you count?
> 
> First time seeing.


D:

I swear it's more that 1.
We traded 2 times.

EDIT: 23 times.


----------



## Joe (Jan 18, 2009)

oh yeah, im thinking of someone else. rofl 
a couple


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 18, 2009)

^I've seen Joe before.


----------



## Joe (Jan 18, 2009)

^ I've seen you a lottt.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 18, 2009)

seen you lots, even been to your town


----------



## Ricano (Jan 18, 2009)

your everywhere xD


----------



## VantagE (Jan 18, 2009)

Seen you!! =D


----------



## Ricano (Jan 18, 2009)

yup i seen u 2. the dude with the kool sig =P


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 18, 2009)

Seen you quite often.


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

seen you a couple of times.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 19, 2009)

I see you alot
i even bought
from you


----------



## SockHead (Jan 19, 2009)

Seen you a couple times^


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 19, 2009)

I sees you alots


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2009)

^^ yaaaaaaaaaaah seen u a lot


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

^ ALOT


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

yesh. its teh andeh


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 19, 2009)

See you everytime I get on >.>


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> yesh. its teh andeh


^_^
Is teh Coffee... 
Gerudo beat me to it.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 19, 2009)

Seen you quite a few times.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

Seen you pretty often


----------



## MygL (Jan 19, 2009)

couple of days but eventually every day now


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

What can I say... TBT hasthis effect on me.

Meh, sometimes.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*coffeh xD


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk... sorry.
-ahem-
*<big>IZ TEH MEGA COFFEH!!</big>*


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

:3 ^yesh


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> :3 ^yesh


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 19, 2009)

nao


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 19, 2009)

nope i haven't been here for a while


----------



## AndyB (Jan 20, 2009)

xXSyKikXx said:
			
		

> nope i haven't been here for a while


You said it.
Not seen you before.


----------



## pippy1 (Jan 20, 2009)

havnt seen u before =l


----------



## AndyB (Jan 20, 2009)

Seen you a few times, but never with alot to say... "ok, add me" etc. Very limited posts.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2009)

You post a lot on brewster's cafe.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 20, 2009)

^ seen u a lot


----------



## Link (Jan 20, 2009)

BB: Real well known. Well, quite, but quite a bit.

Hub: Hmmm ish.


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 20, 2009)

See you rarely ^


----------



## muppetman (Jan 20, 2009)

See you lots in auction house


----------



## AndyB (Jan 20, 2009)

See a few topics/posts by you.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 20, 2009)

see you every now and then


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2009)

I see you so-so amount


----------



## AndyB (Jan 20, 2009)

I see you on, but it's your sig that Ipay attention to most.


----------



## Muse (Jan 21, 2009)

You posted in all my topics on games. <3


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 21, 2009)

I SEEN U


----------



## Krazy Karl (Jan 21, 2009)

Haven't seen Clown Town before. Hi Clown Town


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 21, 2009)

Just started seeing you around lately.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 21, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Just started seeing you around lately.


You around alot, hard to miss you really.


----------



## Krazy Karl (Jan 21, 2009)

Think I have seen you.... once.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 21, 2009)

Nver seen you, Ever.


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 21, 2009)

Seen you once before


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 21, 2009)

Seen you a few tmies.


----------



## Joe (Jan 21, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Seen you a few tmies.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 21, 2009)

^Yes, I am familiar with you, and I have seen you quite a bit.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 21, 2009)

^hmm....lawl jk xD
YER TEH B00BLET OF COURSE! XD


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

Coffee....we meet again


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 22, 2009)

^ Yah


----------



## AndyB (Jan 22, 2009)

A little.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Jan 22, 2009)

You know I saw you two seconds ago you got lucky.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 22, 2009)

^ yes


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 22, 2009)

Well I was at your town. o=


----------



## Princess (Jan 22, 2009)

and i was at his town while you were at his town


----------



## Wolfmaster (Jan 23, 2009)

saw you when i was looking through this board


----------



## Princess (Jan 23, 2009)

first time seeing you!


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 23, 2009)

See you every time I get on as well.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 23, 2009)

Never seen you until now.


----------



## Muse (Jan 23, 2009)

Just commented in your Town Profile. <3

So..a couple times. c:


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes C=


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 23, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Yes C=


I see you around a lot!


----------



## melly (Jan 23, 2009)

U just game me crown for free


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 23, 2009)

I make sees before


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 23, 2009)

I see you sometimes


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 23, 2009)

i don't even know who you are


----------



## AndyB (Jan 23, 2009)

I wonder... ^_^


----------



## Joe (Jan 23, 2009)

Never seen..


----------



## ultimate650 (Jan 23, 2009)

i dunno i dont think so i think i wish or wish i could think or.....................blaowjoiDSasdmwsko?


----------



## melly (Jan 23, 2009)

just asked for a autograph


----------



## Thunder (Jan 23, 2009)

I've seen you alot


----------



## Resonate (Jan 23, 2009)

^ I have seen you tons of times


----------



## Thunder (Jan 23, 2009)

alil' bit :O


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 23, 2009)

^YES


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 23, 2009)

^....ive seen you


----------



## Joe (Jan 23, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Resonate (Jan 23, 2009)

^ I've seen you before


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 23, 2009)

no....


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 23, 2009)

^Yesh....


----------



## MygL (Jan 23, 2009)

sometimes ............................................


----------



## Joe (Jan 23, 2009)

idk


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 23, 2009)

^.....who's that?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 23, 2009)

^Never seen before. XD jk  Seen a lot


----------



## Joe (Jan 23, 2009)

yeah.


----------



## MygL (Jan 23, 2009)

how couldnt i >.>..................................................................

lol jk yea ive seen u everyday since u joined =P


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 23, 2009)

....no?


----------



## Joe (Jan 23, 2009)

is that a good thing?

idk.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 23, 2009)

^Yes....


----------



## Joe (Jan 23, 2009)

^yesah


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 23, 2009)

^no...jk   yes


----------



## AndyB (Jan 23, 2009)

A few times


----------



## ultimate650 (Jan 24, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
i have seen you before
maybe like 10/20  times


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 24, 2009)

no clue who you are


----------



## Link (Jan 24, 2009)

To be honest, not really, no.


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 24, 2009)

Umm. I think I've seen you before.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 24, 2009)

^Yup. I have seen you.


----------



## Princess (Jan 24, 2009)

^^ yes who could forget ur cross-eyes? XD @Andy
bd of course ive seen u XD


----------



## Resonate (Jan 24, 2009)

^ I have seen You before


----------



## Joe (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 24, 2009)

^Yes of course.


----------



## Joe (Jan 24, 2009)

^ Yeahs.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 24, 2009)

^ Uh huh


----------



## Joe (Jan 24, 2009)

never seen well i have now.


----------



## MygL (Jan 24, 2009)

...........everyday


----------



## Princess (Jan 24, 2009)

oui oui! i have seen u XD


----------



## Joe (Jan 24, 2009)

Nope, Never seen 
jk Yeah.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 24, 2009)

Every few days I see you.


----------



## Princess (Jan 24, 2009)

course ive seen u pwnsome rapper XD @joe
@ kolvo yep all the time


----------



## Joe (Jan 24, 2009)

^ Yes, In the rapping section, Reading the rapzz


----------



## Gabby (Jan 24, 2009)

Seen you like... 5 times.


----------



## Princess (Jan 24, 2009)

seen gabby


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 24, 2009)

Well....it says Kolvo is viewing this which means he might post.
So I will just go ahead and say that I have seen Gabby and Kolvo.
EDIT: Yes, I have seen cry....and for some strange reason I am not on her friends list in her sig.  It must be because of that time in the Nintendonic chat.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 24, 2009)

yes


----------



## Joe (Jan 24, 2009)

lol yes.


----------



## Princess (Jan 24, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Well....it says Kolvo is viewing this which means he might post.
> So I will just go ahead and say that I have seen Gabby and Kolvo.
> EDIT: Yes, I have seen cry....and for some strange reason I am not on her friends list in her sig.  It must be because of that time in the Nintendonic chat.


XP nah my brain got stuck as u can see it does alot
yes seen joe


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 24, 2009)

Who hasn't seen Cry?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 24, 2009)

^Yes I have seen you.  I am hereby refering to you as mibbit.com-man.
Since you love it so much.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 24, 2009)

I've seen you before.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 24, 2009)

Sadly, I have seen you.


----------



## Joe (Jan 24, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 24, 2009)

yes


----------



## Resonate (Jan 24, 2009)

yup


----------



## Sab (Jan 24, 2009)

occasionally


----------



## MygL (Jan 24, 2009)

how could i forget?? =D


----------



## Resonate (Jan 24, 2009)

^ I have seen you Tons


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 24, 2009)

of course.


----------



## Joe (Jan 24, 2009)

no offence.. no.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 24, 2009)

^ I've seen you Everyday i've since i Joined


----------



## Joe (Jan 24, 2009)

^ I've seen you a coupe of times.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 24, 2009)

^somewhat ;o


----------



## Joe (Jan 24, 2009)

^ See everywhere.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 24, 2009)

Not that i remember


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 24, 2009)

^I think so xD


----------



## AndyB (Jan 24, 2009)

Hmm, have I?
No, never seen this "cofeebean" before


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 24, 2009)

That's to bad. I know you though xP


----------



## AndyB (Jan 24, 2009)

Omg, is teh coffeh!!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 24, 2009)

>.> I don't know you good sir.


----------



## Joe (Jan 24, 2009)

^ yeah.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 24, 2009)

^DOT DOT DOT


----------



## Resonate (Jan 24, 2009)

^ Uh-huh


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 24, 2009)

IT'S POOTMAN!!!

Only seen you a few times, but you sir have an awesome name


----------



## AndyB (Jan 24, 2009)

Seen you many times.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 24, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> IT'S POOTMAN!!!
> 
> Only seen you a few times, but you sir have an awesome name


Why Thankyou!

^ Yep


----------



## AndyB (Jan 24, 2009)

It is the awesome pootman


----------



## Resonate (Jan 24, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> It is the awesome pootman


Why Thankyou!   ^_^ 

^ Seen you


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 24, 2009)

^uhhh.....i think ive seen you...o.0


----------



## Resonate (Jan 24, 2009)

^hmmmm.......nope.  I would remember somebody with purple hair in their Avatar.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 24, 2009)

that's not me xD ^nah


----------



## Resonate (Jan 24, 2009)

^ Nope Never....except for 3 min ago. So nvm...

Maybe once or twice


----------



## AndyB (Jan 24, 2009)

no


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 24, 2009)

xD yesh~ [dammit the avvie just isn't the same! xD]


----------



## AndyB (Jan 24, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xD yesh~ [dammit the avvie just isn't the same! xD]




You iz teh coffeh, and whoever says they don't know you is lying.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 24, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rawful obviously im like everywhere xD ^you're teh andeh whoever dosen't know you must be a n00blet xD


----------



## AndyB (Jan 24, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking the truth.
Plus I rarely post outside of Brewster's cafe and Gamer's lounge.


----------



## Alaric (Jan 24, 2009)

^ So far, yes.

I am the unseen.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 24, 2009)

With 5 posts, you would be.
But I have seen you before.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 24, 2009)

^ Nope

Yes


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 24, 2009)

^ i think


----------



## AndyB (Jan 24, 2009)

YA


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 24, 2009)

^Of course.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 24, 2009)

^yep


----------



## AndyB (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Kyle (Jan 24, 2009)

Of course.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 24, 2009)

....yah i usually see you


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 24, 2009)

^Yup you are my prestige buddy...lawl (@ kolvo)
@Coffeh: Duh...


----------



## AndyB (Jan 24, 2009)

Hell yeah


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 25, 2009)

Kind of


----------



## MygL (Jan 25, 2009)

yup sometimes


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 25, 2009)

mostly everyday


----------



## MygL (Jan 25, 2009)

uhmm just a few =P


----------



## Fontana (Jan 25, 2009)

All the time


----------



## Medina (Jan 25, 2009)

I hadn't seen any posts by this person until now so Hello


----------



## Link (Jan 25, 2009)

No not really only in EPIC..


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 25, 2009)

Everywhere....


----------



## Jake123 (Jan 25, 2009)

once er twice


----------



## Placktor (Jan 25, 2009)

First time seeing you


----------



## Link (Jan 25, 2009)

Occasionaly...


----------



## ultimate650 (Jan 25, 2009)

every now and then  lulz i sound like an old man ;P


----------



## Resonate (Jan 25, 2009)

Every once in a while


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 25, 2009)

Seen Ya once


----------



## Resonate (Jan 25, 2009)

^ Seen you at Muppetman's Shop


----------



## Joe (Jan 25, 2009)

no.


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 25, 2009)

Joe was the guy that Mr Hobo stole stuff from


----------



## Resonate (Jan 25, 2009)

^ Seen you before


----------



## Joe (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah I was Rambo, How does everyone know?

^ No.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 25, 2009)

Maybe


----------



## Joe (Jan 25, 2009)

Seen a couple.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 25, 2009)

^Of course.


----------



## Joe (Jan 25, 2009)

^ yh


----------



## Link (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes. Just yes. Not THE MOST popular but yes.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 25, 2009)

^Yes, I have seen you.  You are that guy....who does that thing....


----------



## Joe (Jan 25, 2009)

^ Yeahh


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2009)

^YESH


----------



## Joe (Jan 25, 2009)

^ never seen before!
jk
^ yeah  ^_^


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2009)

yea


----------



## Joe (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 25, 2009)

no


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 25, 2009)

^No


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2009)

^YA


----------



## Joe (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2009)

^yes


----------



## Joe (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah again


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah..


----------



## Yetiman15 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 25, 2009)

no


----------



## MygL (Jan 25, 2009)

yup how couldnt i??? >.> xD jk


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2009)

^ so-so


----------



## Link (Jan 25, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ^ so-so


----------



## AndyB (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, alot.
I know link


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2009)

^uhhh..yes?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2009)

yes


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 25, 2009)

everywhere


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2009)

LOL...Its just us three....yes


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 25, 2009)

yup


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2009)

yes


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 25, 2009)

yea


----------



## Resonate (Jan 25, 2009)

^Yup


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2009)

IVE LEIK N3VA S33N U B4!!!!!!1111one111eleven Jk yeah


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 25, 2009)

yup


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 25, 2009)

yup


----------



## Resonate (Jan 25, 2009)

^ Yep, and u got 1000th post for this thread


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2009)

XD yup


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 25, 2009)

YES!!!


----------



## Joe (Jan 25, 2009)

no.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 25, 2009)

^ yes


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 25, 2009)

yes.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2009)

yesh


----------



## Joe (Jan 25, 2009)

yh


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2009)

yea


----------



## Joe (Jan 25, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> yea


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > yea


----------



## Joe (Jan 25, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 25, 2009)

yup


----------



## shinobibeat (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 25, 2009)

yess XD


----------



## scrunch (Jan 25, 2009)

never seen you before.... =O


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 25, 2009)

I believe I've never seen you before either...


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 25, 2009)

yup


----------



## AndyB (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes a few times.


----------



## Joe (Jan 26, 2009)

a couple.


----------



## Link (Jan 26, 2009)

You post to much x3


----------



## Sab (Jan 26, 2009)

yup


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 26, 2009)

No clue who you are.


----------



## Joe (Jan 26, 2009)

Seen you a couple of times.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 26, 2009)

yup


----------



## ipodawesum (Jan 26, 2009)

ive seen joe a lot...


----------



## Joe (Jan 26, 2009)

no.


----------



## Muse (Jan 26, 2009)

Who hasn't seen Joe....? ._.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 26, 2009)

yea


----------



## Sab (Jan 26, 2009)

sometimes


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 26, 2009)

im not lol


----------



## Krazy Karl (Jan 26, 2009)

ye


----------



## muppetman (Jan 26, 2009)

Once or twice i think


----------



## Krazy Karl (Jan 26, 2009)

likewise once or twice.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 26, 2009)

sometimes... hm.. not famous, but i have still seen you...


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yep i saw you a lot.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes, seen you


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 26, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Yes, seen you


----------



## Sab (Jan 26, 2009)

now i see u more often


----------



## Joe (Jan 26, 2009)

no.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

a little xP


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes, indeed. =(


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Joe (Jan 26, 2009)

ye.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

No, really? Of course! :veryhappy:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 26, 2009)

yes


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah.


----------



## Joe (Jan 26, 2009)

yee,


----------



## Fontana (Jan 26, 2009)

who hasnt seen you


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 26, 2009)

never. justkidding XD 
all the time.


----------



## Joe (Jan 26, 2009)

no.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yup. -_-


----------



## Joe (Jan 26, 2009)

kinda.


----------



## Sab (Jan 26, 2009)

ya


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

Hell yeah


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

^of course! xP


----------



## lilshortay (Jan 26, 2009)

seen you ALOT!!


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

Once or twice.


----------



## Miranda (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2009)

Couple of times


----------



## Resonate (Jan 26, 2009)

^yeah


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

Occasionally


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeh had a L4D  fight


----------



## melly (Jan 26, 2009)

yuppers  I am famous!

(I wish lamo nah I don't wanna be)


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Yeh had a L4D  fight


Explain?

And yes


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 26, 2009)

Kind of. I only see you on forum games.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 26, 2009)

ive seen u a few times


----------



## StbAn (Jan 26, 2009)

Have you seen me?


----------



## StbAn (Jan 26, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> ive seen u a few times


I have seen you lol


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

Meh, a few times


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

OF COURSE!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2009)

@Andy we had one on I think "You are now" And we kept saying you are now a boomer, and junk like that


----------



## Miranda (Jan 26, 2009)

yes.


----------



## StbAn (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey demolator, I have seen you but I don't know where, lol


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

yup.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

No, out now!


----------



## Miranda (Jan 26, 2009)

many times


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> @Andy we had one on I think "You are now" And we kept saying you are now a boomer, and junk like that


Oh yeah, I remember now.
Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yup!


----------



## Ben_Of_Twilight (Jan 26, 2009)

I have seen you everywhere, Demolater.


----------



## Miranda (Jan 26, 2009)

lots of places.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2009)

And yes to mirandi


----------



## StbAn (Jan 26, 2009)

I have seen a lot of people


----------



## Ben_Of_Twilight (Jan 26, 2009)

Of course, everyone has seen me


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2009)

@Ben Ok everyone from a town called Twilight likes Kingdom Hearts, you wouldn't happened to know Mickey?
Oh and yeah


----------



## Placktor (Jan 27, 2009)

YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes I've seen you X3


----------



## Anna (Jan 27, 2009)

Seen you ^


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yesh


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 27, 2009)

yupp.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi my name is Hub12. Are you new here? lol jk. Yes


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2009)

yep.


----------



## RamboSonik (Jan 27, 2009)

Seen ya crash


----------



## Resonate (Jan 27, 2009)

^ Yep


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah... sometimes... often =)


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 27, 2009)

yea


----------



## Resonate (Jan 27, 2009)

^ Uh-Huh


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hi my name is Hub12. Are you new here? lol jk. Yes


I was going to say.. X3

@ pootman: duhh, i was talkin to u earlier XDD


----------



## Joe (Jan 27, 2009)

not really.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 27, 2009)

yea


----------



## Joe (Jan 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> yea


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2009)

I see you thar


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 27, 2009)

I C U


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 27, 2009)

^ duhh, Hub's muh master X3


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 27, 2009)

^Yes.  I see you a little more than when you previously joined.  Not so shy anymore I presume.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 27, 2009)

^ Seen You Before


----------



## Sab (Jan 27, 2009)

once or twice


----------



## Princess (Jan 27, 2009)

si ^^


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ya


----------



## Resonate (Jan 27, 2009)

^Yup


----------



## melly (Jan 27, 2009)

yuppers


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2009)

uh-huh.


----------



## melly (Jan 27, 2009)

always forever


----------



## Yetiman15 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep love your artwork.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes


----------



## melly (Jan 27, 2009)

I demand a limo now! jk jk
yuppers


----------



## AndyB (Jan 27, 2009)

Limo?
Sure, whatever...
Yeah


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## AndyB (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Fontana (Jan 27, 2009)

yesum =D


----------



## melly (Jan 28, 2009)

I am proud to be famous lmao


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm sorry, who are you?

LAWL. Just kidding, I know who you are X3


----------



## Resonate (Jan 28, 2009)

^ Of Course


----------



## Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

No.


----------



## StbAn (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL this topic is famous


----------



## Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

No.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 28, 2009)

yup


----------



## AndyB (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Resonate (Jan 28, 2009)

^ Yes


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 28, 2009)

yea


----------



## Resonate (Jan 28, 2009)

^yes


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 28, 2009)

yes


----------



## Vivi (Jan 28, 2009)

I am, but maybe not in a good way XD


----------



## AndyB (Jan 28, 2009)

Not playing the game right, and not really.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 28, 2009)

ye


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ya


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 28, 2009)

Often.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 28, 2009)

yes, a lot


----------



## Joe (Jan 29, 2009)

no.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 29, 2009)

yes


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 29, 2009)

^ too much xD
He leads teh ultra nublet army x3


----------



## Joe (Jan 29, 2009)

been seeing more & more.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 29, 2009)

A lot lately.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 29, 2009)

A few times.


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

^^ but of course.  >


----------



## AndyB (Jan 29, 2009)

Pardon me, but do you have any Grey Poupon?

... Yeah.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 29, 2009)

Like... everywhere. 0_0 You famous, girl.

Whoops, posted a bit too slowly. XD;;


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

well...DUH! XP


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 29, 2009)

you be pretty famous


----------



## Caleb (Jan 29, 2009)

^i kinda see you alot


----------



## melly (Jan 29, 2009)

I see even when I'm sleeping, thats how famous u are


----------



## Vivi (Jan 29, 2009)

I guess so....


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 29, 2009)

Rarely.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

yepppppppp


----------



## Thunder (Jan 29, 2009)

I see yer avi + sig everywhere :O


----------



## mimzithegreat (Jan 29, 2009)

duh ur tbt homie if you dont see cryindarkness 
1. your blind.
2.how cant you see her shes awesome her comments are funny and nice 
3. uhhhh got nothing to say but ur an idiot if u havent seen here
yes ive seen her a lot LOL duh..... or ill be saying some thing bad about my self LOL


----------



## Thunder (Jan 29, 2009)

mimzithegreat said:
			
		

> duh ur tbt homie if you dont see cryindarkness
> 1. your blind.
> 2.how cant you see her shes awesome her comments are funny and nice
> 3. uhhhh got nothing to say but ur an idiot if u havent seen here
> yes ive seen her a lot LOL duh..... or ill be saying some thing bad about my self LOL


Okay... >.>

Every so often.


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

mimzithegreat said:
			
		

> duh ur tbt homie if you dont see cryindarkness
> 1. your blind.
> 2.how cant you see her shes awesome her comments are funny and nice
> 3. uhhhh got nothing to say but ur an idiot if u havent seen here
> yes ive seen her a lot LOL duh..... or ill be saying some thing bad about my self LOL


awwww thank you! >.<
@master of course i've seen you!


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'm not too famous around here ...


----------



## Thunder (Jan 29, 2009)

I see you here and AXA


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

i know u! yes u r famous


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 29, 2009)

Well that's nice to know.

Thanks.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 29, 2009)

i see you semi-alot.or somethin like that.


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

yes ^^


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 29, 2009)

Why thank you everyone.

Guess I am sort of famous here ...


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 29, 2009)

I has seen you.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 29, 2009)

^ I've seen you before


----------



## Caleb (Jan 29, 2009)

^ive seen you quite a bit.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 29, 2009)

^ I have seen you alot too


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

a little


----------



## AndyB (Jan 29, 2009)

Yuh Huh


----------



## Thunder (Jan 29, 2009)

Alot.


----------



## Kevin1122 (Jan 29, 2009)

i've seen you


----------



## Caleb (Jan 29, 2009)

^first time


----------



## Kevin1122 (Jan 29, 2009)

ive seen u too


----------



## AndyB (Jan 29, 2009)

Nope, only in the last post of this game.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 29, 2009)

^Yes


----------



## AndyB (Jan 29, 2009)

Aye


----------



## Caleb (Jan 29, 2009)

^seen alot


----------



## Smarty9911 (Jan 29, 2009)

First time seeing you.^


----------



## MygL (Jan 29, 2009)

uhmm not soo much


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 29, 2009)

Andy B, what anime is your avy from?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 29, 2009)

Seen you owned you.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Andy B, what anime is your avy from?


Interstella 5555... go wikipedia it. Too lazy to tell you.

Yes


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

I saw you 2 minutes ago.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks.

_Garrett:_


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

yes im ur ninja! XD


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> yes im ur ninja! XD


<big><big><big><big><big>To my best friend cryindarkness:</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG RIKA-CHAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >.<


----------



## Thunder (Jan 29, 2009)

I see you! >


----------



## MygL (Jan 29, 2009)

yup too many times


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2009)

Yup. Yo Yoh


----------



## Thunder (Jan 29, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> yup too many times


There is no such thing, as too much Crash B)

Seen you


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2009)

Yup


----------



## MygL (Jan 29, 2009)

yes everyday


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

hai! ^^


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 29, 2009)

CRYINDARKNESS ... HERE COMES YOUR CUTE ANIME FACE OF THE DAY.







<big>TRY NOT TO MELT!</big>


----------



## MygL (Jan 29, 2009)

.............

uhmmm sometimes on days


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> CRYINDARKNESS ... HERE COMES YOUR CUTE ANIME FACE OF THE DAY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RIKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUU I LOVE YOU SO MUCH NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 29, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How cute!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3333333333333333333333


----------



## AndyB (Jan 29, 2009)

yes


----------



## Saetia (Jan 29, 2009)

Probably.


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HISSSSSSSSSSSSS
yes i have seen anndeh ^__^


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 29, 2009)

FAIL

and yes I have.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 29, 2009)

i haev never seen you ever!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 29, 2009)

omgwut?

Yeah, your that dude who likes my patterns ^_^


----------



## Erica (Jan 29, 2009)

i dont think i have seen you.... and im back on TBT lolz.


----------



## Saetia (Jan 29, 2009)

Probably, yeah.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 29, 2009)

^
Never saw you before.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 29, 2009)

Seen you

Wut? I'm not ur ninja ;~;


----------



## VantagE (Jan 29, 2009)

Must be new... Have not seen you except on the one thread about someone complaining how everyone is rude on here haha.... I think that was the thread... *not sure*


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 29, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Must be new... Have not seen you except on the one thread about someone complaining how everyone is rude on here haha.... I think that was the thread... *not sure*


Your talking to Rockman right? D:

Seen you Sean


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes.. I've seen you on here a lot.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh no I wasn't actually, I was talking to you haha. Or maybe it was just someone with the same avy...


----------



## Thunder (Jan 29, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But... No one doesn't not see me  :'( 

(I know, that didn't make the slightest sense)


----------



## Fontana (Jan 29, 2009)

I see you all the time


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

yes ^^


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 29, 2009)

So I suppose I'm invisible? <_<


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 30, 2009)

Uh. No. I haven't seen you at all.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I honestly can't say I have seen you. I tend to pop in and out of the forum here in the recent months... So I don't always see who is on a bunch. =D

As you can see, I have been here since August and don't have a ton of posts compared to some of the others who just joined who, all they do is post 24/7 *cough* no life *cough* kidding!!! =P


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 30, 2009)

(I hope you don't mean people like me D
And yes, I have seen you Vantage.  I haven't been on TBT in a while because of Track...


----------



## melly (Jan 30, 2009)

I have seen u alot


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

^ seen you.. and I love your art work =D


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2009)

^^
Seen you, your one of my ninjas.


----------



## melly (Jan 30, 2009)

ur so famouse I drew u (lmao link I mean)


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

seen you lots^


----------



## melly (Jan 30, 2009)

ur so famouse, I grew up playing ur game Kindom hearts


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

^ I play as you in SSBB xD

but yeahh you're famous =D


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

i see you like every time im on.^


----------



## melly (Jan 30, 2009)

ur so famous, I want to be a pink haired animie character


----------



## MygL (Jan 30, 2009)

yup


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

ive seen you lots^and you just changed ur avi didnt you.
EDIT:i changed mine to know xyoh.(making soccer ball till i make one of my ac character on photoshop.)


----------



## MygL (Jan 30, 2009)

seen u most of the days and yup i got bored of my other one and lucas is awesome!!


----------



## Muse (Jan 30, 2009)

Seeing you more often now,xYoh.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

^ I've seen you =D


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 30, 2009)

i see you


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 30, 2009)

well this is the second time i have seen you now lol

it is funny because here.....


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7095305/122/


lololol


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah... *sigh*


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 30, 2009)

at least once.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> at least once.


it's over 9000!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

@ banana * GASP * IM ON EVERY-SINGLE DAY! But yeah


----------



## Joe (Jan 30, 2009)

not really


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

^all the time


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 30, 2009)

some of the time.


----------



## MygL (Jan 30, 2009)

most of the days


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

More and more =D


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 30, 2009)

^More than I should be seeing you.

lol jk


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> ^More than I should be seeing you.
> 
> lol jk


Oh thanks xD.. But shouldn't you be honored by my presence? just kidding x3

ANYWAYS;;
Of course I've seen you =D


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## melly (Jan 30, 2009)

I see all the time on TBT news


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

^seeing you alot lately.


----------



## melly (Jan 30, 2009)

didn't i  just see u?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah/^


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

yes we did just see eachother.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

^ Duh.


----------



## melly (Jan 30, 2009)

ur so famous, U just visited my house to sign a autograph


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

^id say most famous for um.......BEST TOWN EVER.or at least probably best ive ever seen.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

^see you sometimes.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 30, 2009)

^seen you before


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

^^ Lawl, yepp


----------



## MygL (Jan 30, 2009)

yup everyday


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2009)

^all the time.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 30, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Uh. No. I haven't seen you at all.


I've seen you several times... but maybe you haven't seen me because... idk. I haven't been on much recently.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

^ I think I've seen you before.. but I could be wrong..


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

OHhhhh, yessss. -__-


----------



## Resonate (Jan 30, 2009)

^Uh-huh


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 30, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> ^ I think I've seen you before.. but I could be wrong..


Yeah, you guys probably haven't seen me on here much because you are fairly new (nothing wrong with that though) and I stopped coming here as much about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 30, 2009)

yup


----------



## melly (Jan 30, 2009)

i've seen u on the cover of a magazine!


----------



## Resonate (Jan 30, 2009)

^ You are Famous ^_^


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 30, 2009)

EVERYONE knows you!

You're the one with a devil cat and a broken wii! 

Wait that was for the one above poot..


----------



## melly (Jan 30, 2009)

true  but ur famous as well =o
I just saw fly over the paprasy of cameras


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 30, 2009)

I KNOW U!!!!!!!!!!

And.....really bad spelling in that sentence what did u say


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

Your always hiding here Toonlink Master D:


----------



## melly (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm famouse fore reallly bad spellling
ur famous for for that niffty link/snake suit


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 30, 2009)

And Im famous fore pi!

And youre famous fore only 1 hour of playtime


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

I am? 

I notice yew for yer avitard.


----------



## melly (Jan 30, 2009)

didn't I just see u
ahh stalker  jk jk


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG I TOTALLY HAS SEEN YOU!


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 30, 2009)

I think I've seen you once ir twice.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 30, 2009)

I MAKE SEES!


----------



## melly (Jan 30, 2009)

woooo  I just saw ur sig ur reallly famous


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ehhmmm, yes. Super good drawer, am I right?


----------



## melly (Jan 30, 2009)

maaaybe?
I see u alot on here


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 30, 2009)

I've seen you before..


----------



## melly (Jan 30, 2009)

what? where?
I just saw u over there.. what!? now over there?


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 30, 2009)

i have seen you and am gonna beat you on gender race lol


----------



## Erica (Jan 30, 2009)

:0


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 30, 2009)

no... o wait your that one girl you changed your avy so it confused me!


----------



## melly (Jan 30, 2009)

I know u, I'm gonna win at gender race


----------



## Peso (Jan 30, 2009)

Has anyone seen me alot?I've seen cryindarkness tons of times.


----------



## MygL (Jan 30, 2009)

uhmm 2nd time i see u


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 30, 2009)

seen u abit


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

I dont think i know you..


----------



## John102 (Jan 30, 2009)

i've seen u around some.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 31, 2009)

I've seen you at least once or twice.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 31, 2009)

^ Duhh! Whoever hasnt seen you should be shun. x3


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 31, 2009)

I've seen you before..


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 31, 2009)

I dont think so..


----------



## MitchHanson (Jan 31, 2009)

I've seen you before :O


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 31, 2009)

Never ever seen you. Hello my name is gabby nice to meet you Galen.

xD

P.S. you better have seen me! I was having like 50 different converstaions with you! lawl.


----------



## shinobibeat (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmm I dont recall seeing you XD J/K ive seen u in the Magic box used for watchin shows n games =O


----------



## melly (Jan 31, 2009)

hmm I just saw u walking behind me.. eek


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

^Yup I have seen you.  The person with Samus stuff ^_^


----------



## Caleb (Jan 31, 2009)

^ive seen you alot


----------



## mimzithegreat (Jan 31, 2009)

hmm ive seen you like 10 times LOl


----------



## melly (Jan 31, 2009)

wow I just saw u looking at me


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

^Yes.


----------



## melly (Jan 31, 2009)

didi I just see u right now?


----------



## shinobibeat (Jan 31, 2009)

I saw U lookn through my window O_O


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

yup most of the days


----------



## melly (Jan 31, 2009)

ahh am I seeing wannabe Lucas!?


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

After that Metroid thread, somewhat.


----------



## melly (Jan 31, 2009)

what? I'm not famous, but u are, gracie grace ftw


----------



## MygL (Jan 31, 2009)

yessss i want to be lucas yup i see u


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 31, 2009)

A little too often

j/king of course.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kind of.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 31, 2009)

^
Seen you once


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

whoa yeah


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 31, 2009)

I've never seen you.(to Rockman)


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

Ohh used to see you around..


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 31, 2009)

^
Yes.
You taught me a lesson.


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

^ WELL OBVIOUSLY.


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> ^
> Yes.
> You taught me a lesson.


What lesson? O_O

And cry, you're uber.


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

][quote="RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> ^
> Yes.
> You taught me a lesson.


What lesson? O_O

And cry, you're uber.[/quote]yah! lol yes


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 31, 2009)

Everybody loves cry


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 31, 2009)

][quote="RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> ^
> Yes.
> You taught me a lesson.


What lesson? O_O

And cry, you're uber.[/quote]Remember way back when I lied about me losing a Hero's Cap?
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7092149/11/

Yeah ...


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

^yes
@silver  but after whats gonna happen i doubt it >


----------



## danny330 (Jan 31, 2009)

anyone seen me before?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 31, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 31, 2009)

Afraid not.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 31, 2009)

^
Yes, I've seen you here.


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

^^yesssssssssss


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 31, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> ^
> Yes, I've seen you here.


Wow.
It must have been a while back, I've been offline a lot recently.


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

ive seen trikki


----------



## Jake123 (Jan 31, 2009)

I've seen you a few times xD


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

first time seeing you ^^


----------



## Jake123 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have seen cry, like a billion times she is ALWAYS on! (I think I only come on like once a day or a week lol)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 31, 2009)

Of course I've seen Cry. =]

and never seen Jake.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 31, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
SEEN YOU. (And I mean on this topic only)
*gives hug*


----------



## evilpancakes (Jan 31, 2009)

Seen you several times


----------



## Jake123 (Jan 31, 2009)

seen you like 5 times


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 31, 2009)

Never seen you


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

how can i not see my stalker?  lol


----------



## Jake123 (Jan 31, 2009)

I've seen ALOT of people on  this forum!


----------



## melly (Jan 31, 2009)

I've seen u a couple times


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 31, 2009)

I've seen you quite a few times.


----------



## melly (Jan 31, 2009)

I am now starting to see everywhere


----------



## Kevin1122 (Jan 31, 2009)

i see  u a lot now


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 31, 2009)

I've never seen you before.


----------



## Jake123 (Jan 31, 2009)

never seen kevin have seen gerardo


----------



## melly (Jan 31, 2009)

what? U just saw u on the other page


----------



## evilpancakes (Jan 31, 2009)

Seen you tons of times and where did you get thos samus pics


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

yes ^^ i remember ur intro.


----------



## melly (Jan 31, 2009)

online 
I see u everywhere O.O


----------



## evilpancakes (Jan 31, 2009)

What intro?


----------



## melly (Jan 31, 2009)

this is my first time seeing u


----------



## evilpancakes (Jan 31, 2009)

Are you serious, I posted in some of your threads, wow


----------



## melly (Jan 31, 2009)

lol jk
I've seen u several times today


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

yesssss


----------



## melly (Jan 31, 2009)

I 've seen u over 20 times today


----------



## Link (Jan 31, 2009)

Epic. Nuff said.


----------



## melly (Jan 31, 2009)

wooh this is the 6th time Ive seen u


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 31, 2009)

Once or twice.


----------



## melly (Jan 31, 2009)

reallly?
I think I saw u b4 maybe


----------



## mimzithegreat (Feb 1, 2009)

wow ive seen you  lot


----------



## MygL (Feb 1, 2009)

yup most of the days =D


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 1, 2009)

^ Everyday xD


----------



## emilios1310 (Feb 1, 2009)

Not so famous!


----------



## SamXX (Feb 1, 2009)

Wi-Fied with you.


----------



## Anna (Feb 1, 2009)

Seen You On Epic Samwich


----------



## Joe (Feb 1, 2009)

definitely not 
jkk yeha


----------



## mimzithegreat (Feb 1, 2009)

wow i see you every day joe  (it kindas disturb me lol jk )


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 1, 2009)

I saw you on the back of my milk carton.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Yea.....


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 1, 2009)

^Of course.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Feb 1, 2009)

ive seen u like...................4 times


----------



## Kimmi2 (Feb 1, 2009)

IVE SEEN U!!!!!!!


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 1, 2009)

Im known, but not famous...


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 1, 2009)

never seen you kimmi....ever...weird..0_o

and the reason most people don't see me a lot is cuz im on a lot but barely ever post


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 1, 2009)

^I do see you occasionally.


----------



## mimzithegreat (Feb 1, 2009)

i just saw you LOL


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Sometimes^


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 1, 2009)

^Yes.  Hub, your sig is too huge.  Why do you need like 8 empty lines between paragraphs? Scrunch it together please.  It is annoying to have to scroll through large signatures while using Wii-net.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> ^Yes.  Hub, your sig is too huge.  Why do you need like 8 empty lines between paragraphs? Scrunch it together please.  It is annoying to have to scroll through large signatures while using Wii-net.


Sure


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 1, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ^_^
Once again, I have seen you.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm not sure if I'm all that popular here.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Well...you sorta are it hink...I have seen u


----------



## Anna (Feb 1, 2009)

i'v seen you ^


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 1, 2009)

i think i played w/you.so yes ive seen yoy


----------



## Resonate (Feb 1, 2009)

^I think 2nd Time I've Seen You


----------



## Kimmi2 (Feb 1, 2009)

never ever seen u


----------



## Resonate (Feb 1, 2009)

^ First Time I've Seen You


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't know if I'm famous,
probably not


----------



## Resonate (Feb 1, 2009)

^ Well i've definitely Seen You before


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 1, 2009)

^ you  too


----------



## Anna (Feb 1, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> i think i played w/you.so yes ive seen yoy


Omg its you!


----------



## Aren (Feb 1, 2009)

been there, seen you. lol


----------



## Anna (Feb 1, 2009)

never seen you ^


----------



## melly (Feb 1, 2009)

I've seen u once


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 1, 2009)

^^^YES


----------



## melly (Feb 1, 2009)

I just saw u


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 1, 2009)

^ Duh, all over teh forum games xD


----------



## melly (Feb 1, 2009)

I see all the time


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Ummm....yea


----------



## melly (Feb 1, 2009)

Its u agian!?, ur so famous


----------



## SilverCyrus (Feb 1, 2009)

i remember you....only because of the samus pics though   >.<


----------



## melly (Feb 1, 2009)

I see u several times a day
nice avatar, hand drawn?


----------



## SilverCyrus (Feb 1, 2009)

no i didnt draw it......but technicaly speaking it was hand drawn.....i wish i had drawn that though its awsome....your avvi awsome to


----------



## melly (Feb 1, 2009)

I just saw u now
great ave still
thx


----------



## AndyB (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Sab (Feb 1, 2009)

mhhmm


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 1, 2009)

I've seen you a few times..


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 1, 2009)

I've seen u a couple times


----------



## Erica (Feb 1, 2009)

This got to 143 pages.
and no


----------



## Thunder (Feb 1, 2009)

I've seen you alot :O


----------



## Horus (Feb 1, 2009)

^ i see you every now and then


----------



## krazystitch (Feb 1, 2009)

Yep, I've seen you


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 1, 2009)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 1, 2009)

ive seen u a couple could you please change ur avi and sig it is annoying


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 1, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> ive seen u a couple could you please change ur avi and sig it is annoying


Sorry?


----------



## Fontana (Feb 2, 2009)

i know gabby!


----------



## evilpancakes (Feb 2, 2009)

Seen waluigi before


----------



## Fontana (Feb 2, 2009)

seen pancakees b4 too


----------



## SilverCyrus (Feb 2, 2009)

i dont think ive ever seen you.....atleast i dont remember you


----------



## Fontana (Feb 2, 2009)

no havent seen you


----------



## Hal (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah Ive Seen You round these parts,and the forum IS big enough for all off!


----------



## scrunch (Feb 2, 2009)

nope. never seen you before...


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Feb 2, 2009)

Seen you once, just now.


----------



## Anna (Feb 2, 2009)

See you a few times ^


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 2, 2009)

^^see you now and then


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 2, 2009)

Is makes sees sometimes


----------



## MygL (Feb 2, 2009)

most of the days


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 2, 2009)

I SEE YOU!


----------



## SamXX (Feb 2, 2009)

Used to a lot not so much anymore.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 2, 2009)

Samwich, who the hell are you??


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 2, 2009)

I've seen you at least once before.


----------



## SamXX (Feb 2, 2009)

I did... I don't think so.
But I see you on EPIC


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 2, 2009)

Seen you before.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 2, 2009)

I SEE YA


----------



## Anna (Feb 2, 2009)

Saw you before then not they I see you again


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 2, 2009)

I see you fairly frequently.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 2, 2009)

ive seen you at least 15 times...


----------



## Caleb (Feb 2, 2009)

^first time


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 2, 2009)

first time too


----------



## Resonate (Feb 2, 2009)

^ I've Seen You.  You hit me with your net


----------



## melly (Feb 2, 2009)

Ive seen u many times


----------



## Sab (Feb 2, 2009)

seeing u more now


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 2, 2009)

see you lots...


----------



## Nate (Feb 2, 2009)

seen you once or twice.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 2, 2009)

.........i see you like once a day


----------



## PaJami (Feb 2, 2009)

I've seen you a lot coffeebean!


----------



## Hal (Feb 2, 2009)

CornMan Who are you Homie when did you Animal Crossing Hood?
Ive Never seen the Cob of Corn Before in my life.LOLZ


----------



## Caleb (Feb 2, 2009)

first time^


----------



## PaJami (Feb 2, 2009)

@ Hal: No comment
@ Caleb: I have seen you before.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 2, 2009)

like third time ive seen you.^


----------



## AndyB (Feb 2, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Caleb (Feb 2, 2009)

^all the time


----------



## AndyB (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes, and the other one was for the guy above you


----------



## Miranda (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah lots!


----------



## Caleb (Feb 2, 2009)

see you a few time^


----------



## VantagE (Feb 3, 2009)

See you quite a bit actually... when I am on that is...


----------



## John102 (Feb 3, 2009)

See you everywhere. Awesome siggy btw.


----------



## VantagE (Feb 3, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> See you everywhere. Awesome siggy btw.


Well thank you very much! =D

And I believe this is the first I have seen you... I could be mistaken... I have seen several joes on here...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 3, 2009)

I've seen you quite a lot, and yes, your RE4 sig is sweet.


----------



## MygL (Feb 3, 2009)

every day


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol. Of course I've seen you.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 3, 2009)

ive seen you a few times


----------



## melly (Feb 3, 2009)

Ive seen u b4 severl times


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 3, 2009)

i have seen u tons of times


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 3, 2009)

First time seeing you.


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've seen you a couple of times.


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 3, 2009)

see like atleast once a day


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 3, 2009)

I make sees.


----------



## Sab (Feb 3, 2009)

occasionally


----------



## Miranda (Feb 3, 2009)

Nope. First time.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes... me thinks.


----------



## rockDude (Feb 3, 2009)

I've seen all of you... yes yes be confuzzled.. <_<


----------



## Miranda (Feb 3, 2009)

nope...haha jk XD
yes i sure have.


----------



## MygL (Feb 3, 2009)

uhmm some days


----------



## rockDude (Feb 3, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> nope...haha jk XD
> yes i sure have.


O rly? How can you be so sure? ..........


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 3, 2009)

yes^^^^^


----------



## Miranda (Feb 3, 2009)

rockDude said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^yes

anddd cause I am awesome like that, thats how I am certain.


----------



## rockDude (Feb 3, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> rockDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a lotta things you think you know, but in reality you don't...

.....*Gets warned for creepyness xD


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 3, 2009)

yup...


----------



## AndyB (Feb 3, 2009)

Lawl, yes


----------



## rockDude (Feb 3, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Lawl, yes


from the chatroom, yes.


----------



## MygL (Feb 3, 2009)

everyday


----------



## Miranda (Feb 3, 2009)

rockDude said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah

hahhaha you are odd lol. i know all duh.


----------



## rockDude (Feb 3, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> started to see him most of the days


Haha I know you as well. Quite familiar actually.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Thunder (Feb 3, 2009)

Alot in chat now


----------



## rockDude (Feb 3, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Alot in chat now


somewhat


----------



## AndyB (Feb 3, 2009)

Chat is where it's at. 

Yeah


----------



## Thunder (Feb 3, 2009)

What happens in chat, stays in chat 

Uh-huh.


----------



## Erica (Feb 3, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Its Crash!


----------



## Thunder (Feb 3, 2009)

Ahhhhhhh It's Erica!

:O


----------



## rockDude (Feb 3, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Its Crash!


yez, very much...well, used to... <_<


----------



## Miranda (Feb 3, 2009)

uh huh.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 3, 2009)

^^^
of course


----------



## melly (Feb 4, 2009)

I wish I was famous but they guy above me is so famous cuase I see him soo much


----------



## Miranda (Feb 4, 2009)

You are very famous <3


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 4, 2009)

sometimes.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 4, 2009)

yes. A lot, sadly.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2009)

yeppers, especially on the IRC


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2009)

yea


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 4, 2009)

y.e.s.


----------



## Resonate (Feb 4, 2009)

^ Yeah


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 4, 2009)

yup


----------



## Resonate (Feb 4, 2009)

^ Of Course


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 4, 2009)

^^^^for definitely^^^


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 4, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
i recognize u from ur sig  so in other words i have seen u about 15 maybe 20 times


----------



## muppetman (Feb 4, 2009)

pretty sure you just posted on my rate my sig thread, so yes XP


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 4, 2009)

duhh...u made my sig


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 4, 2009)

Not at all.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 4, 2009)

everawhere


----------



## StbAn (Feb 4, 2009)

I want to know if Im famous I really can say that I am


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 4, 2009)

^ yeshh I have seen you, and talked to you ^.^


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 4, 2009)

i'm not sure... if i am, it's because i make towns perfect, lol.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes, lots of places <3


----------



## StbAn (Feb 5, 2009)

I have seen nedrian and especially to ohdanitsgabby


----------



## Lizz-Thomas (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah, i have seen you post in some of the topics


----------



## StbAn (Feb 5, 2009)

I have seen you  alot today lizz


----------



## MygL (Feb 5, 2009)

no quien eres?? xD

yup most of the days


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 5, 2009)

yep, we almost got scammed together today. </3


----------



## Lizz-Thomas (Feb 5, 2009)

this is the first time i saw you but im fairly new here


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 5, 2009)

Lizz-Thomas said:
			
		

> this is the first time i saw you but im fairly new here


yeah, i've seen them a lot within the past hour or so, lol. most of the posts are going to probably be considered spam... i'd calm down if i were you. =*(


----------



## Lizz-Thomas (Feb 5, 2009)

Nedrian said:
			
		

> Lizz-Thomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, sorry, im new here so im not that familiar with all the rules yet, maybe you can help me out


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Feb 5, 2009)

Seen you a couple of times


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 5, 2009)

Never Seen you before


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 5, 2009)

Kind of...


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Feb 5, 2009)

Seen you like 1,000,000 times


----------



## Lizz-Thomas (Feb 5, 2009)

i have nerver seen you before


----------



## Miranda (Feb 5, 2009)

yes...ugh.


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Lizz-Thomas (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah, i have seen you a lot


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 5, 2009)

more and more


----------



## Resonate (Feb 5, 2009)

^ Of Course


----------



## Miranda (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah lots of places.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 5, 2009)

I sees, I sees


----------



## Resonate (Feb 5, 2009)

^ Yea


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 5, 2009)

definetly


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 5, 2009)

every now and then


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 5, 2009)

WHO THE CRAP IS THIS?


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 5, 2009)

Seen YA


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 5, 2009)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 5, 2009)

No


----------



## Miranda (Feb 5, 2009)

Um, no not that I can remember.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 5, 2009)

hiiiiiiii hub


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 5, 2009)

Yup. Pretty sure I know you. lol


----------



## Thunder (Feb 5, 2009)

Yup :3


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 5, 2009)

Yessss ^.^


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 5, 2009)

yes, we went to poot's town at the same time


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 5, 2009)

Ive seen you before


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 5, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 5, 2009)

um... hu are you???


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 5, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> um... hu are you???


>_<

I'm in your sig.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hmmmm...Its coming in my head....YES!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 5, 2009)

^ Of course ^.^


----------



## Lizz-Thomas (Feb 5, 2009)

no


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 5, 2009)

nope


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 5, 2009)

Saw you before ^.^


----------



## brotatochip (Feb 5, 2009)

Err.......?


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 5, 2009)

never really..seen you...ever


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 5, 2009)

I pwned you in brawl.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ You're crazyyy xD


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 5, 2009)

I see you!


----------



## Lizz-Thomas (Feb 5, 2009)

i havnt seen you much


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nope. I have never seen you.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 5, 2009)

seen you a few times


----------



## Gnome (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## StbAn (Feb 5, 2009)

Lizz you are getting famous with just 2 days of joined. LOL anyone to me?


----------



## Caleb (Feb 5, 2009)

seen you kinda alot


----------



## StbAn (Feb 5, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> seen you kinda alot


lol, I have seen you too


----------



## Lizz-Thomas (Feb 5, 2009)

i see you a lot


----------



## muppetman (Feb 5, 2009)

Can't say I've ever seen you :S


----------



## rockDude (Feb 5, 2009)

everyone almost


----------



## muppetman (Feb 5, 2009)

I've seen you ..and your real identity  !_


----------



## StbAn (Feb 5, 2009)

I have seen Rockdude


----------



## rockDude (Feb 5, 2009)

StbAn said:
			
		

> I have seen Rockdude


Tonight at 10:30 my other side comes out... lool


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 5, 2009)

a few times... think you joined very recently


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 5, 2009)

never seen you before, you must be new

JK
I see you alot.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 5, 2009)

seen you everywhere.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 5, 2009)

Nope, first time.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 5, 2009)

ALL THE TIME


----------



## Miranda (Feb 5, 2009)

Neva...
haha jk yup lots of places!! =D


----------



## AndyB (Feb 5, 2009)

Stated above.


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 5, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 5, 2009)

i think I've seen you. actually i know I have, b/c I loved your strongbad avi.


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 5, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> i think I've seen you. actually i know I have, b/c I loved your strongbad avi.


Thanks lol. I've seen you before as well.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 5, 2009)

^Of course


----------



## Lizz-Thomas (Feb 5, 2009)

not much


----------



## Miranda (Feb 5, 2009)

too much.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 5, 2009)

^^^
yup


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Feb 6, 2009)

Never seen you


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 6, 2009)

NO!!!!!


----------



## Miranda (Feb 6, 2009)

yes


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 6, 2009)

yar


----------



## Lizz-Thomas (Feb 6, 2009)

not really


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 6, 2009)

lots, and i'm happy about it. =)


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 6, 2009)

seen you before.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 6, 2009)

Still have nooo idea who you are...


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 6, 2009)

i've seen your name around... but i can't remember where or anything else. =*(


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 6, 2009)

[quote="Toon]I pwned you in brawl. [/quote]ive enevr played brawl with anyone on this site >_<


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 6, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]I pwned you in brawl.


ive enevr played brawl with anyone on this site >_< [/quote]people always say this kind of stuff after -I- post something on this thread...

yeah, i've seen you before. first time was pretty memorable as... people were saying bad things about you or something. \

notice: if you respond to this, don't do it in this thread. this is a game you mess up by quoting and posting off topic.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 6, 2009)

Seen you alot, nice topics


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 6, 2009)

Nedrian said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


people always say this kind of stuff after -I- post something on this thread...

yeah, i've seen you before. first time was pretty memorable as... people were saying bad things about you or something. \

notice: if you respond to this, don't do it in this thread. this is a game you mess up by quoting and posting off topic.[/quote]@game: yes ive seen you master crash
@nedrian: what were they saying..was it when there sayin somethin about me bein on ace spammin and it ended up bein a diff guy..i dunno


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 6, 2009)

yup


----------



## melly (Feb 6, 2009)

I have never seen u O.O


----------



## Resonate (Feb 6, 2009)

Definitely


----------



## melly (Feb 6, 2009)

yup ur popular


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 6, 2009)

a LOT on forum games in the last 30 minutes, lol


----------



## dsmaster64 (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeeea.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 6, 2009)

Ive seen you, you kept pm'ing me about how immature everyone here was XDXD


----------



## dsmaster64 (Feb 6, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Ive seen you, you kept pm'ing me about how immature everyone here was XDXD


Wut?!? I've never pmed you.


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 6, 2009)

dsmaster64 said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


think he meant me for sending him:

"i joined TBT pretty recently, and since i've been here the forums have really began to take a turn for the worst... it's like the only thing that goes on are little immature kids that forget this is a video game fighting over can type with the least amount of typos.
also with the new agreements people signing for time traveling (i have nothing against it, but it's not how i want to play), i began looking in the gentleman's agreement and found you. just looking for some good friends that aren't constantly bickering on here. =*("

but on topic, seen you very little so far, but hope to see more. <3


----------



## Lizz-Thomas (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes! really famous!


----------



## melly (Feb 6, 2009)

this is the 1st time I've seen u


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 6, 2009)

Melly? Nah, never seen her before.
<_< lol


----------



## melly (Feb 6, 2009)

wat!!??? lmao I never seen u Kaleb  :rofl:


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 6, 2009)

first saw you yesterday, i think.


----------



## melly (Feb 6, 2009)

lol I wasn't on yesterday
I saw u alot today


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 6, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> lol I wasn't on yesterday
> I saw u alot today


oh lol.
must have been today then.


----------



## melly (Feb 6, 2009)

I just saw u


----------



## Anna (Feb 6, 2009)

Seen you Melly


----------



## melly (Feb 6, 2009)

I've seen u too


----------



## Placktor (Feb 6, 2009)

Ive seen yyou alot


----------



## melly (Feb 6, 2009)

Ive seen u twice


----------



## Orange (Feb 6, 2009)

I know myself, so i GOT to be famous!


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 6, 2009)

First time seeing you.


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 6, 2009)

whenever i see your name i don't recognize it, but i alwaysrecognize your signature when i see you.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes.
Love your signature! <3


----------



## Fluufy (Feb 6, 2009)

ive seen you just about everywhere here


----------



## Miranda (Feb 6, 2009)

um, no im sorry.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 6, 2009)

Of course >


----------



## Thunder (Feb 6, 2009)

Yuppers ^_^


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 6, 2009)

pfffttt...no!
lol jkjk


----------



## Miranda (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes! YAY!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 6, 2009)

yes


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Feb 7, 2009)

Seen you a few times


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 7, 2009)

Once again; I've seen all of you just about.


----------



## Anna (Feb 7, 2009)

^ seen you


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok this game is getting boring because everyone pretty much knows everyone, and they are just posting over and over again... the gener race #2 is boring as well, because it gets old after awhile.


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 7, 2009)

Seen you before.


----------



## Anna (Feb 7, 2009)

Seen you before ^


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 7, 2009)

just traded wit ya XD


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2009)

So-So.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 7, 2009)

sometimes
>,<


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 7, 2009)

Once


----------



## Resonate (Feb 7, 2009)

^Yup


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 7, 2009)

Seen you pootman


----------



## brotatochip (Feb 7, 2009)

Nope, Never


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 7, 2009)

Who r u, never seen befor


----------



## brotatochip (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Same here^^


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 7, 2009)

Have you like not logged on for ages, cos i'm kinda new


----------



## brotatochip (Feb 7, 2009)

Yep...havent been on in forever.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 7, 2009)

maybe... think so xD


----------



## Resonate (Feb 7, 2009)

^ 2nd or 3rd Time I think


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Feb 7, 2009)

Seen you a lot


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 7, 2009)

a COUPLE OF TIMES


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 7, 2009)

yes..yes...now and then..less now tho


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2009)

A couple of times.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 7, 2009)

yup


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 7, 2009)

never seen you.


----------



## dsmaster64 (Feb 7, 2009)

Never seen you.


----------



## crystal.bubbles (Feb 7, 2009)

Never seen you

[next to post probably hasn't seen me ]


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 7, 2009)

You're right, I haven't seen you, but I probably will later on ^.^


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 7, 2009)

haven't seen you,
but nice avatar.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 7, 2009)

I've seen you once before.


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 7, 2009)

Seen you before^


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2009)

Seen your sig so I must have seen you.


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 7, 2009)

Seen you^


----------



## Sab (Feb 7, 2009)

yup


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 7, 2009)

^^^
seen u, awesome sig btw


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 7, 2009)

sometimes. You fairly new?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 8, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> ][quote="RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember way back when I lied about me losing a Hero's Cap?
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7092149/11/

Yeah ...

[/quote]that wuz u woah...e_o... uh huh


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Feb 8, 2009)

Seen you everywhere


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 8, 2009)

yar


----------



## crystal.bubbles (Feb 8, 2009)

Seen you about atleast 4 or 5 times...


----------



## John102 (Feb 8, 2009)

i've seen you around once or twice


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 8, 2009)

New face.


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 8, 2009)

Another New Face


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2009)

@ Rambo, dude ypu've never seen Tom....
But i've seen you everyonce in a while.


----------



## VantagE (Feb 8, 2009)

I have seen you quite a bit.


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 8, 2009)

Seen you before^


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 8, 2009)

Seen you around.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 8, 2009)

I'v seen you numerous times


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes


----------



## gawjuss brain ninja (Feb 8, 2009)

yea i've seen u rambo ^-^
the next person probably hasn't seen me 
._.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 8, 2009)

New person.


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 8, 2009)

yup! often!


----------



## gawjuss brain ninja (Feb 8, 2009)

i've seen u =D


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 8, 2009)

I sawed you


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 8, 2009)

sometimes I do


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 8, 2009)

yeps


----------



## faller1218 (Feb 8, 2009)

This is so dumb, its just hundreds of posts saying "seen you" or "yes i know u" its getting old.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 8, 2009)

I see you, but somewhat scarcely.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 8, 2009)

yup...but almost never


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 9, 2009)

Never, not even once. o=
And dude that seriously fails xD
I'm always here! xD


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 9, 2009)

Who doesn't know teh coffeh? @.@


----------



## John102 (Feb 9, 2009)

no, never seen this person b4


----------



## Horus (Feb 9, 2009)

@ryudo: whenever i'm on the auction board lolol


----------



## Sab (Feb 11, 2009)

weird never seen u....


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 11, 2009)

nope


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 11, 2009)

RamboSonik said:
			
		

> Another New Face


*cough* Tom joined Joined:November 7, 2006


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes.......


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 11, 2009)

Unfortunately JK


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 11, 2009)

make sees


----------



## PaJami (Feb 11, 2009)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 11, 2009)

Well everyone knows the cornman!


----------



## Resonate (Feb 11, 2009)

I'be seen you^

*I've


----------



## Rene (Feb 12, 2009)

yeah i've seen him, traded a couple of times 2


----------



## Sab (Feb 14, 2009)

never seen u before


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 14, 2009)

nope


----------



## John102 (Feb 14, 2009)

i've seen clown town! i'm even in his AC army!


----------



## chloeedgar (Feb 14, 2009)

seen ya twice


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 14, 2009)

Nope....


----------



## John102 (Feb 14, 2009)

seen u around, not that often though...


----------



## Fontana (Feb 14, 2009)

of course ive seen john xD


----------



## MygL (Feb 14, 2009)

uhh yesssss


----------



## brotatochip (Feb 14, 2009)

Lots


----------



## Thunder (Feb 15, 2009)

yeppers.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes...you're my brother <3


----------



## John102 (Feb 15, 2009)

you 2 are related!did not know that. your pretty famous mirandi


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 15, 2009)

I've seen you in some places.


----------



## MygL (Feb 15, 2009)

yup but not so much now.....


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yea I've been busy lately. Oh and of course I've seen you ^


----------



## chloeedgar (Feb 15, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Nope....


*cry* im not famous  lol


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 15, 2009)

seen you


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 15, 2009)

yays! you too


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 15, 2009)

i have seen u around a few times before


----------



## Resonate (Feb 15, 2009)

^ Yes


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 15, 2009)

yar


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 15, 2009)

ya!


----------



## chloeedgar (Feb 15, 2009)

nope..


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 15, 2009)

not really...


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 15, 2009)

yes


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 15, 2009)

yup


----------



## chloeedgar (Feb 15, 2009)

well yes now i have


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 15, 2009)

once in a while


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah!


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 15, 2009)

^^^ seen you quite a lot of times^^^


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 15, 2009)

yar


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 15, 2009)

yup!


----------



## Resonate (Feb 15, 2009)

yes


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 15, 2009)

yes


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 15, 2009)

again... yeah
 xD


----------



## Andrew (Feb 15, 2009)

Nope


----------



## John102 (Feb 15, 2009)

YA!


----------



## Joe (Feb 15, 2009)

no


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes....


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sadly....Yes......XD jk


----------



## Joe (Feb 15, 2009)

one of the least populast. XDDD
jk. yh


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 15, 2009)

I havent been around very long, but long enough to know Joe is pretty famous lol


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 15, 2009)

Treasure hunt guy!

Seen you before.


----------



## Joe (Feb 15, 2009)

yeahhh


----------



## krazystitch (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow I can't believe my thread is still alive

Ofcourse I've seen you, Joe!


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 15, 2009)

I think I've seen you before.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 15, 2009)

Why, of course not! Oh, wait. I have.


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 15, 2009)

i have seen u like twice be4


----------



## krazystitch (Feb 15, 2009)

I might have seen you before..not completely sure


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 15, 2009)

Same here. Once... or TWICE! *Gasp!*


----------



## lilshortay (Feb 15, 2009)

haven't seen you before... >.>


----------



## Resonate (Feb 15, 2009)

^ I think So.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmmm.... I'm not sure. Nope. Don't think so. LOL Yes all the time.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 15, 2009)

mmmmmmm..... Yup. Lots.


----------



## Rene (Feb 15, 2009)

nev


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 15, 2009)

But once.


----------



## Sab (Feb 15, 2009)

never seen u


----------



## Sarah (Feb 15, 2009)

Seen you once or twice


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 15, 2009)

not famous, but I recognize you.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah somewhat


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> yeah somewhat


Yep


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 15, 2009)

yes ._.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes.... > not at Coffeh I'm just mad.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 15, 2009)

never.lol jk


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 15, 2009)

seen a lot


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 15, 2009)

yes


----------



## Resonate (Feb 15, 2009)

^ Yep, Everyone Knows You


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 15, 2009)

i see you around sometimes


----------



## chloeedgar (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah!


----------



## John102 (Feb 16, 2009)

i've seen you recently.


----------



## chloeedgar (Feb 16, 2009)

yup


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2009)

nope^


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 16, 2009)

^seen you alot


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2009)

^^
Ive seen you sometimes...


----------



## Chibz (Feb 16, 2009)

I've seen you around.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 16, 2009)

I have seen you a couple times


----------



## John102 (Feb 16, 2009)

who hasn't seen dirty d with his like 100 posts a day?


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 16, 2009)

Seen you^


----------



## chloeedgar (Feb 16, 2009)

seen u a couple of times


----------



## stand (Feb 16, 2009)

never o.o


----------



## chloeedgar (Feb 16, 2009)

nope...


----------



## PaJami (Feb 16, 2009)

^yup


----------



## Thunder (Feb 16, 2009)

Alil' bit


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 16, 2009)

yea


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 16, 2009)

hellz to teh yes


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 16, 2009)

i haveee.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 16, 2009)

totals lee


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 16, 2009)

of coursee xD


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2009)

unfortionately...

jjkk


----------



## Thunder (Feb 16, 2009)

Unfortunately to you too xD


----------



## stand (Feb 16, 2009)

^ super famous ;D


----------



## Thunder (Feb 16, 2009)

I see you on chat.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 16, 2009)

TEAM AC WILL DIE!

and yes, I have.


----------



## John102 (Feb 16, 2009)

i've seen you around here(or have I?)


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 16, 2009)

^^

We one your army last night XDXD


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hiiiii! I know youuuuuu!


----------



## Thunder (Feb 16, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> TEAM AC WILL DIE!
> 
> and yes, I have.


lol, i transferred to Hyrule ;P

Yeah.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 16, 2009)

^^^ Yup


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 16, 2009)

nope...


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 16, 2009)

Like, maybe Once or twice, not thrice, and let alone quice, if that's even a word.


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 16, 2009)

Uh. Nope.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes. like, 4 times. And you've seen me once or twice.


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yea. Now that I think about it, I have seen you.


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Feb 16, 2009)

I think I've seen you twice...


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2009)

never^


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 16, 2009)

yea. =] Ive seen you a few times just today [=


----------



## AndyB (Feb 16, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 16, 2009)

yup


----------



## Caleb (Feb 16, 2009)

quite alot


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 16, 2009)

mhmm ^.^


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 16, 2009)

Seen you before


----------



## AndyB (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 16, 2009)

yes


----------



## Rene (Feb 17, 2009)

sounds formiliar, not sure ..


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 17, 2009)

I believe I has.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 17, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> you 2 are related!did not know that. your pretty famous mirandi


I'm her twin! <3

almost 2k posts =o

Yes.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 17, 2009)

YE


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 17, 2009)

Course. Garret's more famous than me, course I've seen him. ;P

But,c ause you beat me, I've seen you twice, on mah thread and on here. xD


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 17, 2009)

I've seen you once previously.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Course. Garret's more famous than me, course I've seen him. ;P
> 
> But,c ause you beat me, I've seen you twice, on mah thread and on here. xD


Bananaoracle is Garrett now?  :O 

Yeah, Muh_Pit for Admin!

edit: You guys are posting to fast x_x Yeah, i've seen you.


----------



## djman900 (Feb 17, 2009)

YEs ive seen


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 17, 2009)

the spammer,
yes


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 17, 2009)

Seen you too much for my own good. ;P


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 17, 2009)

No, I don't think so.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 17, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Seen you too much for my own good. ;P


/backhand

yea, silver, i've seen you around


----------



## MygL (Feb 17, 2009)

yesss the bacon with a boy seen u daily


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 17, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats why I've seen you too much for my own good. 

Yah, seen you a bit.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 17, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dislike you with a burning passion
yet
i must be nice to you


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 17, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just mean


*goes off to cry*

^And yes, thats the crying cry, not the member cry.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 17, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why i must be nice to you. Or coffeh will keel me over.

*grins* But when she's not watching... my assassins will get you.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 17, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She'd probably let you. She's an abusive parent. Lulz.


----------



## Anna (Feb 17, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never seen you before


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 17, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who the fudge are you?

JK, i remember when you first came here. *snickers, I wonder if that microchip in her brain is working...*


----------



## Miranda (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah I've seen you, BB.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 17, 2009)

I've seen you mirandi at least once


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 17, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I'm just the first of many Darths am I? D=


Meh. Take Anna. She's mean to me. 

Yah, seen Mirandi on chat.


----------



## Anna (Feb 17, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you lie beaver  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 17, 2009)

Y are you guys Spamming LOL!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 17, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> Y are you guys Spamming LOL!


seen you

*smites and steals chaos emerald*


----------



## Anna (Feb 17, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jd Awesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen you lots


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 17, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen you too much.


*harvests ur chaos emeralds for his master*


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 17, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who are you again?


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^

Dont know you -_-


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 17, 2009)

a couple of timess ^^


----------



## Anna (Feb 17, 2009)

ayosammyx4 said:
			
		

> a couple of timess ^^


went to your town once


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> ayosammyx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S ANNA MONTANA (ew)


----------



## Anna (Feb 17, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :r  I hate Hannah Montana  :X


----------



## VantagE (Feb 17, 2009)

Seen you several times.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah, me too

Hey Vantage, the guy who doesn't know me!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 17, 2009)

seen you before, hey VantagE, remember this old avie? I dug it up on my HD.


----------



## John102 (Feb 17, 2009)

bacon boy is famous, obliviously, he's also awesome because he's on team Pokemon.


----------



## Resonate (Feb 17, 2009)

Seen You^


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 17, 2009)

Let me think...have i seen pootman; YES!!!


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 17, 2009)

I remember your avatar.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 17, 2009)

No I dont remember seeing you


----------



## Sab (Feb 18, 2009)

kinda


----------



## lilshortay (Feb 18, 2009)

yea kinda ive seen you once or twice..


----------



## Miranda (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes <3


----------



## Thunder (Feb 18, 2009)

Mhmm :3


----------



## royman6 (Feb 18, 2009)

seen you a few times


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 18, 2009)

nope, never


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 18, 2009)

um....i think i saw you one time.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't remember.
*
EDIT:* nvm, i've seen you a lot today.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 18, 2009)

Yep<3
[Love your avvie & siggy BTW ^__^]


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 18, 2009)

Of course I've seen you^


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Ive seen you! and your strongbad!


----------



## John102 (Feb 18, 2009)

who doesn't know the awesome sig. maker, chubsterr?


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi again, john102!


----------



## lilshortay (Feb 18, 2009)

ive seen you a few times


----------



## evilpancakes (Feb 18, 2009)

Never seen you


----------



## lilshortay (Feb 18, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> Never seen you


serious im on every day and post a ton of things  
:'[

and ive seen you before


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 18, 2009)

lilshortay said:
			
		

> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope neva


----------



## evilpancakes (Feb 18, 2009)

lilshortay said:
			
		

> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Im serious


----------



## Miranda (Feb 18, 2009)

I have seen you before.


----------



## Placktor (Feb 18, 2009)

yes i have seen you..this will never end


----------



## lilypad (Feb 18, 2009)

yep, i have seen you!

just posted on one of your topics I think ^_^


----------



## Placktor (Feb 18, 2009)

yep, i have seen you!  

just posted on one of my topics I think  ^_^


----------



## StbAn (Feb 18, 2009)

Am I?


----------



## lilypad (Feb 18, 2009)

StbAn said:
			
		

> Am I?


ya, i have seen you before.


----------



## StbAn (Feb 18, 2009)

Me too to you


----------



## Placktor (Feb 18, 2009)

Me too to you


----------



## StbAn (Feb 18, 2009)

Me too to you...


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 18, 2009)

seen ya -_-


----------



## Miranda (Feb 18, 2009)

I do believe so.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 19, 2009)

Of course I've seen Mirandi xD
She was one of teh first people I ever Wi-Fied with <3


----------



## MygL (Feb 19, 2009)

yeap


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 19, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Rene (Feb 19, 2009)

yip yip


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 19, 2009)

yup


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 19, 2009)

Nope, but that could be attributed to the fact that ^ joined in January and that was after I had left the forum for a bit due to my Wii crapping out on me. =\


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 19, 2009)

Who is this, "Ambassador of Furry Kind?" o.0


----------



## Lewis (Feb 19, 2009)

Seen a lot,


----------



## Miranda (Feb 19, 2009)

I think so.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 19, 2009)

Duhhhhhhh


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2009)

omg it's gabbeh! (The real one xD)


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 19, 2009)

Yep


----------



## scrunch (Feb 19, 2009)

seen you a ton of times... :r


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 19, 2009)

Every so often.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 19, 2009)

yup


----------



## Lewis (Feb 19, 2009)

of course!


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 19, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> of course!


neverrr.


----------



## scrunch (Feb 19, 2009)

yep tons of times :r


----------



## Andrew (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 19, 2009)

a few timess.


----------



## Lewis (Feb 19, 2009)

once


----------



## John102 (Feb 19, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> once


who hasn't seen lewis!

btw, is that a new siggy?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 19, 2009)

yup


----------



## Lewis (Feb 19, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, Click my spoilers


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 19, 2009)

somewhat


----------



## PaJami (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, yes you are


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 19, 2009)

yup


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 19, 2009)

a lil bit


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 19, 2009)

Yep


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 19, 2009)

THE KING OF FAMOUS PPLZ!!!


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 19, 2009)

Thats Me and Yes seen you


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 19, 2009)

Never.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 19, 2009)

teenie bit famous


----------



## PaJami (Feb 19, 2009)

I've seen you.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, but not often.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 19, 2009)

Nope, sorry.


----------



## PaJami (Feb 19, 2009)

Yup


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 19, 2009)

yupppersss =] =]


----------



## Andrew (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 19, 2009)

If I said no, I'd derserve a nice wet slap.


----------



## John102 (Feb 19, 2009)

i've seen bittermeat around some.


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 19, 2009)

yes..i have seen u


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 19, 2009)

havent seen you before


----------



## Caleb (Feb 19, 2009)

just saw you<^>


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 19, 2009)

i just saw youu ^^ =]


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 19, 2009)

Surprisingly yes, but only in the past couple days.


----------



## PaJami (Feb 19, 2009)

^^Nope, never.


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 19, 2009)

^^ all the timee =]


----------



## AndyB (Feb 19, 2009)

...Yeah


----------



## Mickey (Feb 19, 2009)

Sometimes.


----------



## John102 (Feb 19, 2009)

mickey is definitely famous, as well as respected on the bell tree.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 19, 2009)

yezzir


----------



## Mickey (Feb 19, 2009)

Eye Dee Kay you.


----------



## Hal (Feb 19, 2009)

Never Seen him weird.


----------



## Mickey (Feb 19, 2009)

Eye Dee Kay you 2.


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 19, 2009)

no.


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hal said:
			
		

> Never Seen him weird.


im playin wit him right now!! ^^


----------



## Mickey (Feb 19, 2009)

No.


----------



## John102 (Feb 19, 2009)

Gah! mickey! i was about to post for the other person then you came in. o well, as i said earlier, i've seen and respected you.


----------



## Mickey (Feb 19, 2009)

Nao I know you ^.^


----------



## StbAn (Feb 19, 2009)

I have seen Mickey


----------



## Mickey (Feb 19, 2009)

I has seen you too.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 19, 2009)

No


----------



## StbAn (Feb 19, 2009)

YAY!


----------



## Mickey (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Mickey (Feb 20, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 20, 2009)

yes


----------



## Rene (Feb 20, 2009)

yup, just saw him when I scrolled down


----------



## Mickey (Feb 20, 2009)

Except for now. No.


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes


----------



## John102 (Feb 20, 2009)

YES


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 20, 2009)

yes..at times


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 20, 2009)

Once or twice

Yay 200 pages!


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 20, 2009)

^^

This is the only topic ive ever seen you on silverstorms


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 20, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> This is the only topic ive ever seen you on silverstorms


I have no idea who you are anyway


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Lewis (Feb 20, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Yep


Of course!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 20, 2009)

All the time


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 20, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## John102 (Feb 20, 2009)

YOU CHANGED YOUR AVI!


----------



## Lewis (Feb 20, 2009)

yep


----------



## Thunder (Feb 20, 2009)

yup


----------



## John102 (Feb 20, 2009)

ya

cough*team pokemon is going to win*cough hack cough


----------



## Rene (Feb 20, 2009)

yeah, pretty sure


----------



## Miranda (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Nynaeve (Feb 20, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Mickey (Feb 20, 2009)

A bit.


----------



## tails1428 (Feb 20, 2009)

famous enough to make good friends and enjoy myself thats all that i'm really concerned about.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 20, 2009)

once or twice...


----------



## Kyle (Feb 20, 2009)

No.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2009)

Dur.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## StbAn (Feb 20, 2009)

yes, a lot of times.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 20, 2009)

No.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2009)

Again. Dur.


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 20, 2009)

yupp.
a lot actually. =]


----------



## StbAn (Feb 21, 2009)

a little bit


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 21, 2009)

of course.


----------



## StbAn (Feb 21, 2009)

me too to you


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 21, 2009)

umm. i thinkkk.?


----------



## MygL (Feb 21, 2009)

yup


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 21, 2009)

yes


----------



## PaJami (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes to Matty!


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 21, 2009)

I've never seen you before.


----------



## PaJami (Feb 21, 2009)

Well I've seen you before.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 21, 2009)

Noooow I've seen you.


----------



## John102 (Feb 21, 2009)

i've seen you


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 21, 2009)

Oooh I know you!


----------



## StbAn (Feb 21, 2009)

yes


----------



## Rene (Feb 21, 2009)

seen you, how could i forget with all that stuff in your sig


----------



## StbAn (Feb 21, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> seen you, how could i forget with all that stuff in your sig


lol, I have seen you


----------



## djman900 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes ive seen stban


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 21, 2009)

How did this topic get so many pages...?


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 21, 2009)

i dunno...i guess people do it to get a higher post count...

anyway yes, ive seen u a lot furry.


----------



## MygL (Feb 21, 2009)

yeap not so much but yea


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 21, 2009)

This topic doesn't give you a post count.
And no.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 21, 2009)

Many a time I've seen you.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 21, 2009)

When HAVEN'T I seen you.


----------



## Mickey (Feb 21, 2009)

yes.


----------



## chloeedgar (Feb 21, 2009)

i think ive seen u...


----------



## MygL (Feb 21, 2009)

yup sometimes


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 21, 2009)

Not really.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 21, 2009)

I see you every so often.


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 21, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Not really.


to cloeedgar


----------



## StbAn (Feb 21, 2009)

I have seen you


----------



## Link (Feb 21, 2009)

4/10. Bang.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 21, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## evilpancakes (Feb 21, 2009)

Seen you before


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 21, 2009)

ye

EDIT* no xD
____


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 21, 2009)

nope =[


----------



## StbAn (Feb 21, 2009)

Seen you!


----------



## Hal (Feb 21, 2009)

Saw You!


----------



## StbAn (Feb 21, 2009)

I have seen you too


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 21, 2009)

^ Seen you alot before


----------



## PaJami (Feb 21, 2009)

I've seen you some ^^


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 21, 2009)

:O Of course ive seen cornman


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 21, 2009)

I've seen you around the block...


----------



## Andrew (Feb 21, 2009)

I've seen you a bunch.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 21, 2009)

Yup not a lot though...


----------



## brotatochip (Feb 21, 2009)

Nevarr


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 21, 2009)

nope.


----------



## lilshortay (Feb 21, 2009)

hola. and yea Ive seen you before


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 22, 2009)

a few timess =]


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 22, 2009)

I've seen you before. ^


----------



## Fontana (Feb 22, 2009)

seen u b4


----------



## youkieran (Feb 22, 2009)

i see u a lot y u my friend


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 22, 2009)

Who are you again?


----------



## SilverCyrus (Feb 22, 2009)

Yah and quite a bit too.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 22, 2009)

I've seen you a bit.


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Don't think I ever seen you before... hello nice to meet you!


----------



## Sab (Feb 22, 2009)

haven't seen u


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 22, 2009)

^ your that sig maker that won the contest... that kirby sig was awesome!


----------



## Rene (Feb 22, 2009)

never seen you


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 22, 2009)

yes


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 22, 2009)

yes


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 22, 2009)

^ seen you at the auction house


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 22, 2009)

nope...dont think i have seen you before


(to the post below) lol. yup. that mee =D


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 22, 2009)

Seen you...your APPARENTLY the crazy person


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep, I know you.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 22, 2009)

^^Never seen u^^^


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 22, 2009)

Seen you


----------



## Miss Chibi (Feb 22, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ^^Never seen u^^^


Never seen yew  x.x (heehee i said yew!)


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 22, 2009)

^ I've seen you

I've seen alot of people <_<


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 22, 2009)

^Never seen u (Chibi)^ 
and u just started going on tbt, so i bet youve seen very few ppl


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 22, 2009)

Seen you


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Seen you...alot


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 22, 2009)

Never seen you


----------



## Miss Chibi (Feb 22, 2009)

Seen you ^.^


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 22, 2009)

Seen you


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 22, 2009)

^^^seen you^^^... right now


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 22, 2009)

I know who you are!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2009)

Kinda. Sorta.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 22, 2009)

^yup


----------



## Andrew (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't belive so.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 22, 2009)

i think so...


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Feb 22, 2009)

who knows :yay:


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 22, 2009)

Never seen you.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 22, 2009)

i see you alot lately.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 22, 2009)

Seen you alot


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 22, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## Miss Chibi (Feb 22, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Miss Chibi (Feb 22, 2009)

Ho visto prima di


----------



## Rene (Feb 23, 2009)

never seen you (and what do those 2 jibberish posts mean?)


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 23, 2009)

I believe I has seen you.


----------



## RamboSonik (Feb 23, 2009)

yes, i think once or twice


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 23, 2009)

I saw you


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 23, 2009)

who are you? jk xD


----------



## chloeedgar (Feb 23, 2009)

Seeen youu !


----------



## Rene (Feb 23, 2009)

yep, traded with you if i'm not mistaking :O


----------



## Thunder (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep, where's my Merlion that i bought? c:


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 23, 2009)

Seen you


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 23, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## Miss Chibi (Feb 23, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> never seen you (and what do those 2 jibberish posts mean?)


The world means alot of things.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 23, 2009)

seen ya!


----------



## Rene (Feb 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Yep, where's my Merlion that i bought? c:


your offer was too low, 200k for a merlion is madness >_<

and JD i've seen you


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 24, 2009)

First saw you today.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 24, 2009)

I've seen you a few times today.


----------



## Earth (Feb 24, 2009)

i just seen you


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 24, 2009)

Same here


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 24, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 24, 2009)

Of course.


----------



## Earth (Feb 24, 2009)

seen you LOADS today :/


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 24, 2009)

^ I've dont think I've seen you... maybe I have...


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 24, 2009)

Just saw you today...


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah, seen you


----------



## Ricano (Feb 24, 2009)

i seen u mucho times xD


----------



## Draco Roar (Feb 24, 2009)

Seen you alot  ^^^^


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 24, 2009)

Seen you a lot


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 24, 2009)

HI


----------



## John102 (Feb 24, 2009)

yes, very.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 24, 2009)

Seen you before


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 24, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Seen you before


Sure


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi...errrrrrrr....i mean:seen you


----------



## Chibz (Feb 24, 2009)

yuppers


----------



## Adds1028 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah. Around I guess.  ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Feb 24, 2009)

Nope


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 24, 2009)

yes..not as much as usual but yes


----------



## John102 (Feb 24, 2009)

ipod is pretty famous.


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 24, 2009)

I've seen you before.


----------



## MygL (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah but not so much.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 25, 2009)

I see you quite often.


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 25, 2009)

I've seen you a lot.


----------



## Rene (Feb 25, 2009)

never seen you before :O
you're not that often in the auction house i think


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 25, 2009)

I see you quite a bit


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 25, 2009)

^ Seen you


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 25, 2009)

Never saw them ^


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 25, 2009)

^Seen you...I think <_<


----------



## Adds1028 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah. I saw u just right now^ lol


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 25, 2009)

I've seen you like once lol ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 25, 2009)

Seen you a few times.


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 25, 2009)

Same with you


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello person I've seen before.


----------



## Resonate (Feb 25, 2009)

^yep


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 25, 2009)

yes^^^^


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello person I've seen once or twice.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 25, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yep^


----------



## John102 (Feb 25, 2009)

somewhat


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 25, 2009)

Yep1 ^^^^^^^^^_^


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh I know u!

HEY WHY AM I NOT ON YOUR FRIEND'S LIST ANYMO!?!


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 25, 2009)

Seen you


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 25, 2009)

... i kno who you are nowww. i met you at 8:16pm on 2-25-08 <3*
watss guddd? lmao.


----------



## Rene (Feb 26, 2009)

yup, traded with you


----------



## Rene (Feb 26, 2009)

sorry double posted  >_<  (didn't know that that could happen)


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 26, 2009)

Yup I've seen you once or twice lol


----------



## PaJami (Feb 26, 2009)

Of course! Who doesn't know DirtyD?


----------



## Rene (Feb 26, 2009)

seen you


----------



## scrunch (Feb 26, 2009)

seen you a lot on the auction forum... :O


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 26, 2009)

sure


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 26, 2009)

Never seen you.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 26, 2009)

seen you twice...


----------



## Hal (Feb 26, 2009)

Who Are You?


----------



## AndyB (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 26, 2009)

yea


----------



## Rene (Feb 26, 2009)

not yeah; yes


----------



## Laurie. (Feb 26, 2009)

Um, yes - i've seen you loads.


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Feb 26, 2009)

once i think!


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 26, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yuppers


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 26, 2009)

Possibly.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 26, 2009)

^^^I know you. You were my first AC friend. ^^^


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 26, 2009)

Who doesn't know you?


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 26, 2009)

seen you


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Feb 27, 2009)

ive seen lots of u xD but not many of u have seen meh..... D :yay:


----------



## -C*- (Feb 27, 2009)

Who...?


----------



## pippy1 (Feb 27, 2009)

ive seen u a couple of times


----------



## Fontana (Feb 27, 2009)

see you


a lot


----------



## Laurie. (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## spector1 (Feb 27, 2009)

i wish i was


----------



## Fontana (Feb 27, 2009)

well ive seen you! ^^^^^


----------



## SuperKKSlider (Feb 27, 2009)

Sean is famous, He's like an E-Brother


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 27, 2009)

YESH.

Your a good friend.


----------



## SuperKKSlider (Feb 27, 2009)

Aww thanks Lexi, Your a great friend and a really nice person!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 27, 2009)

SuperKKSlider said:
			
		

> Aww thanks Lexi, Your a great friend and a really nice person!


=D

Thanks.


----------



## Hal (Feb 27, 2009)

Shes So Damn Famous that I can't go anywhere without seeing a Post


----------



## Rene (Feb 27, 2009)

lol agreeing 'bout that lexi-thing 

and yup seen you


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 27, 2009)

hi Rene


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

no


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 27, 2009)

......yea.....


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

ur my nub...>


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 27, 2009)

Of course


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mmmhmmm.


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> no


r u kinding me? i've seen u like 100 times!
o and hub12 of course i've seen u b4


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

well im sorry I havent seen you..


----------



## Anna (Feb 27, 2009)

Seen you ^ ^_^


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 27, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2009)

yes.


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 27, 2009)

DEFININTLY (i can tell by ur avatar)
EDIT:i wuz talking to silverstorms just so ppl don't get confuzzled


----------



## Anna (Feb 27, 2009)

Seen you like twice^


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 27, 2009)

^ I've seen you everywhere!


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 27, 2009)

seen u...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes.

Ike PWNS U!!


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 27, 2009)

Yep


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 27, 2009)

seen jd, and i despise u toonlinksmaster!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 27, 2009)

seen mike of course!


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 27, 2009)

OMG I TOTALLY KNOWZ YOU!


----------



## Rene (Feb 28, 2009)

yup, been to your town ^_^


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 28, 2009)

^Yup


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank GAWD u changed ur avatar.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes he is famous


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 28, 2009)

^Yuppers


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

I will PWN you in several hours. XP


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 28, 2009)

No


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

You FAIL from Amnesia.

BTW ur color upgraded.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 28, 2009)

YOU FAIL FROM NEVER FAILING BEFORE. xD jk yes i saw you


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 28, 2009)

Who are you?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

NO!!!!..........












Duh.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 28, 2009)

Sort of.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Nikolympics.


----------



## Rene (Feb 28, 2009)

yep, he made a dictionary-comment >_<


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 28, 2009)

I know ya.


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 28, 2009)

Seen you. Not that much though.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 28, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I know ya.


ive seen you like 1 time :veryhappy:


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 28, 2009)

Never


----------



## royal 9999 (Feb 28, 2009)

ive never seen technoxmaniac on the forums before...

but i have seen you a bunch Silver Storms   B)


----------



## Rene (Feb 28, 2009)

haven't seen you :O
or you've changed your avatar, dunno, <big> maybe ?</big>

EDIT: YEEEEEAH, i remember you !  :O


----------



## royal 9999 (Feb 28, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> haven't seen you :O
> or you've changed your avatar, dunno, <big> maybe ?</big>


i did, actually    
it used to be a Rise Against avatar

PS:I have seen u on the forums lol


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 28, 2009)

^seen you


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 28, 2009)

Me?

Possibly, but not as famous as the all mighty dragonflamez.


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

@ice no..


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 28, 2009)

^seen you but you haven't seen me :'(


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 28, 2009)

I know you.


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 28, 2009)

^Seen you!


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 28, 2009)

seen you at some points.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 28, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 28, 2009)

^ Er... I think so


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

Never seen you. Ever.


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi I'm Gerardo781. Nice to meet you dude.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 28, 2009)

@Fabio: Yes.


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 28, 2009)

^ Yup


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

Possibly.

Big forum


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 28, 2009)

^ Yep!


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 28, 2009)

Never seen you before.


----------



## royal 9999 (Feb 28, 2009)

never seen you


----------



## SilverCyrus (Feb 28, 2009)

i have never seen you before this........


----------



## Draco Roar (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 28, 2009)

^ Yup again...


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

^^ no, again.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Andrew (Feb 28, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Resonate (Feb 28, 2009)

No.  First time i've seen you


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 28, 2009)

I've seen you a couple of times.


----------



## MygL (Feb 28, 2009)

Yup most of the days


----------



## royal 9999 (Feb 28, 2009)

^ ive seen you tons of times


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 28, 2009)

Of course ^


----------



## Gabby (Feb 28, 2009)

4 or 5 times.


----------



## gerardo781 (Mar 1, 2009)

I haven't seen you much either.


----------



## Rene (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah _ once or twice _


----------



## fitzy (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah seen you lots!


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 1, 2009)

first time i have ever seen you!


----------



## fitzy (Mar 1, 2009)

1st time I saw you aswel!


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 1, 2009)

ive seen u before i posted this, but not like 2 hours ago lol


----------



## fitzy (Mar 1, 2009)

I saw you before 2!


----------



## Jd Awesome (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah i think once!


----------



## Anna (Mar 1, 2009)

Seen you


----------



## fitzy (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep definately remember that sig!


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 1, 2009)

kinda known xD


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 1, 2009)

Havent seen you


----------



## Miranda (Mar 1, 2009)

yes.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 1, 2009)

Yup


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 1, 2009)

no i havent seen you i avent seen a lot of people i guess lol i just dont remember seeing you or soemthing

edit: i was talking to mirandi


----------



## Anna (Mar 1, 2009)

Seen you


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 1, 2009)

seen you


----------



## Resonate (Mar 1, 2009)

Seen you^


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 1, 2009)

seen you, pootman, but not online for a while


----------



## MygL (Mar 1, 2009)

Yup everyday


----------



## Resonate (Mar 1, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> seen you, pootman, but not online for a while


I know.  I took this week off to get my Eagle.   :veryhappy:


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 1, 2009)

ur eagle?


----------



## Resonate (Mar 1, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ur eagle?


Got it Yesterday.

Even made a thread about it...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eagle FTW!! >





That award s WINNN!!!


----------



## Resonate (Mar 1, 2009)

Toon][quote="pootman1234 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eagle FTW!! >





*That award s WINNN!!!*[/quote]Where have I heard this before......?  XD


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 1, 2009)

ok we should go back on topic.  fftopic:


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

No I don't know you.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

I know you.

LOL@youravatar.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

yes


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 1, 2009)

k ya


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

ya

LIEK OMG IM YELLOW!!


----------



## Princess (Mar 1, 2009)

yes


----------



## Andrew (Mar 1, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

Uh huh.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 1, 2009)

who are you?
jk


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

I ate you once.


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Princess (Mar 1, 2009)

sadly............yes


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

Sadly......no. xD


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 1, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Sadly......no. xD[/quote]Didn't I buy something off you once? XD I've seen you some


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 1, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> sadly............yes


ww-w--w-w-w-why s-s-s-sadly??? :'(


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

I see you not that often.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 1, 2009)

kinda well known


----------



## Princess (Mar 1, 2009)

OM*G WHO R YOU??


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 1, 2009)

seen u a bunch


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 1, 2009)

ive seen you a couple times this weekend..........
..........never before that


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Mar 1, 2009)

.. i've never seen you before in my life! lmfao =]


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 1, 2009)

of course.....................................................


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

I seen you a few times before, and today.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 1, 2009)

I think So.  But if Not:

Hi.  I'm Pootman.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 1, 2009)

i slightly remember your siggy.....but dont remember you


----------



## stand (Mar 1, 2009)

i think i've seen you once.... or probably not


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

I first saw you today.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 1, 2009)

I've seen you before.


----------



## stand (Mar 2, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I first saw you today.


what?! way to go. -.- you dont pay attention



but hollisterx2 

ive seen you...

i guess you are :0


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 2, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 2, 2009)

^ Yep I remember You.  

Haven't seen you in a While Though


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh yeah we had that crazy auction. Yeah we haven't seen each other in a while.


----------



## John102 (Mar 2, 2009)

I KNOW YETIMAN! HE'S THAT GUY, WITH THE FACE, AND THE NOSE, AND THE FEET!


----------



## Resonate (Mar 2, 2009)

I know you! 

.....Or do I?

Maybe...Its Kinda...well sorta like....uuumm....well.....

:l


----------



## Rene (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah, i know you 
i still gotta pick up some items at your town :yay:


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 2, 2009)

^ Yup...I think I already said yes to you


----------



## fitzy (Mar 2, 2009)

ye i seen you around


----------



## Resonate (Mar 2, 2009)

I know You! ^


----------



## royman6 (Mar 2, 2009)

I defenatly know you


----------



## fitzy (Mar 2, 2009)

I know you^


----------



## Suaure (Mar 2, 2009)

I dont know u...


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 2, 2009)

Never seen you


----------



## fitzy (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah I know you silver!


----------



## Rene (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah saw you as I was scrolling down, except that; * never seen you before *


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 2, 2009)

somewhat famoose.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 2, 2009)

Totally famoose.


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 2, 2009)

rockstar famoose


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 2, 2009)

GOD famoose


----------



## fitzy (Mar 2, 2009)

Jebus Famous


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 2, 2009)

k I can't top that srry


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 2, 2009)

yup ive seen lots of you lately


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 2, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> yup ive seen lots of you lately


Pshhh you're such a loserr xPP

Lmao jk jk. 
You're really really good at guitarr <33
lol.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 2, 2009)

Seen you a lot....


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Seen you a lot....


No dip xD lol jk

Of course i've seen youuz silly xD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 2, 2009)

GABBEHZZ!!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 2, 2009)

Gabby: Yes, your one of my closest friends.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 2, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :gyroiddance: 
and ur really good at... being awesome... lol


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 2, 2009)

Rockman HAI!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Rockman HAI!


*HAI GOD OF ALL NUBS!*
 :gyroiddance:


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 2, 2009)

[quote="Toon]GABBEHZZ!![/quote]LMAOO.

TOON<33
ROCKMAN<33
ROYAL[ahem*DJ]<33

rawfl.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh dang!
It's Gabby!

*hugs*


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Oh dang!
> It's Gabby!
> 
> *hugs*


lol *hugs* for youuz too


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Oh dang!
> It's Gabby!
> 
> *hugs*


Imao...Ok Stop spamming guys...Yes Hai..again Rockman


----------



## Miranda (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes I've seen you, Hub!!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 2, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]GABBEHZZ!!


LMAOO.

TOON<33
ROCKMAN<33
ROYAL[ahem*DJ]<33

rawfl.[/quote]......

I came firstest. >


She <3's me bestest too! >

HAI MIRANDI


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 2, 2009)

*forcibly hugs Toonlinksmaster*


----------



## Miranda (Mar 2, 2009)

HAI TLM!!!!! =]

edit: Yes I've seen rockman!!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 2, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> HAI TLM!!!!! =]


*through a hugged voice*

HAI MIRANDI    @_@


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 2, 2009)

Friends 4ever TLM!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 2, 2009)

Toon][quote="mirandi said:
			
		

> HAI TLM!!!!! =]


*through a hugged voice*

HAI MIRANDI    @_@[/quote]Ohai.You're famous....ish


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohai.You're famous.[/quote]BFF'S ROCKY!

ohai Hubby.

Your trash can is nice. x]


----------



## Rene (Mar 3, 2009)

yip yip, seen you 'round


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 3, 2009)

i have seen you here and there


----------



## John102 (Mar 3, 2009)

FAMOUS!PIKMIN!TOAD!


----------



## Rene (Mar 3, 2009)

yup, i commented you on your avatar


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 3, 2009)

not exactly famous, but very many have seen you lots of times!


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 3, 2009)

^ Seen you alot!


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 3, 2009)

OMG I KNOW U!


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 3, 2009)

^ OMG ME TOO!


----------



## Anna (Mar 3, 2009)

Seen you like once ^


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 3, 2009)

^ Seen you like more than once


----------



## fitzy (Mar 3, 2009)

seen you lots


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 3, 2009)

^ Yes


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 3, 2009)

Seen you a couple of times.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm quite familiar with you.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 3, 2009)

seen you.


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 3, 2009)

Seen your auctions before.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 3, 2009)

lol i definitely recognize that changing thing in your sig


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 3, 2009)

GABBEH <3's MEH BESTEST!


----------



## Kiley (Mar 3, 2009)

seen u many times


----------



## fitzy (Mar 4, 2009)

never seen you


----------



## Elliot (Mar 4, 2009)

seen you alot of times.


----------



## Rene (Mar 4, 2009)

seen you at the sprinkles topic, i just can't forget


----------



## Andrew (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Mar 4, 2009)

no


----------



## Hal (Mar 4, 2009)

Not seen you anywhere but that thread you kept bumping 6 times each 5 minutes


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 4, 2009)

Seen You, Hal


----------



## John102 (Mar 4, 2009)

dragon's go ROAR I've seen you


----------



## Placktor (Mar 4, 2009)

yes ive seen you alot


----------



## Rene (Mar 4, 2009)

yup yup, they're just some people who keep reacting on this topic and from which i recognise them


----------



## fitzy (Mar 4, 2009)

Seen you like everywhere

Mega famous!


----------



## Hal (Mar 4, 2009)

Seen you a little bit.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 4, 2009)

Yea definatly remember your avvie


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 4, 2009)

remember selling turnips at ur town. thanks again!


----------



## fitzy (Mar 4, 2009)

Yea definately remember you! mega famous!


----------



## Rene (Mar 5, 2009)

yup seen you


----------



## fitzy (Mar 5, 2009)

Mega famous!


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 5, 2009)

Never seen you before.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep seen you b4!


----------



## Rene (Mar 5, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Yep seen you b4!


are you just waiting for someone to post here ?  :mez: 
this game is more fun if you wait for a day or like 12 hours, trust me

and yup seen you ..


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 5, 2009)

who haven't seen Rene? xD


----------



## fitzy (Mar 5, 2009)

didnt see you


----------



## Thunder (Mar 5, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used the buyout tho  :wintergyroid: 

Yah, yer fitzi c:


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 5, 2009)

seen master crash b4...


----------



## Miranda (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, I've seen your around!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 5, 2009)

course ive seen mirandi!


----------



## fitzy (Mar 5, 2009)

yep seen you!


----------



## Nic (Mar 5, 2009)

I am. Pretty much everybody knows me as a hacker but yeah I seen most of everyone that posted on this forum.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 5, 2009)

yea I know you!


----------



## Miranda (Mar 5, 2009)

I have seen Fitzy! =]


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 5, 2009)

sure, but you're exactly famous, more like...uhm...mini - famous? xD


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 5, 2009)

if she's mini-famous then wat r u lol???


----------



## Miranda (Mar 5, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> sure, but you're exactly famous, more like...uhm...mini - famous? xD


mini famous? I don't even consider myself that! XD

Yes I have seen Matty!!!  =]


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 5, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> if she's mini-famous then wat r u lol???


hmmm... anti - famous? xD

oh ye... seen you lots of times ^


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't remember you.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 5, 2009)

^seen you alot lately


----------



## Demolator40 (Mar 5, 2009)

Seen you a few times.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 5, 2009)

Seen you. >_>


----------



## Demolator40 (Mar 5, 2009)

Seen you too.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 5, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Seen you too.


Since when did you get a brawl card?....And no...ou dont have permission to kick A$$. Cause i always kick yours. >=] Anyways.....Yea....I see...you......not much....But seen you


----------



## Demolator40 (Mar 5, 2009)

See you on saturday.


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have seen you a couple of times. =)


----------



## Kiley (Mar 5, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> never seen you


never?
i was the owner of the nintendo hacked me thing 
didnt u here of that?
5 pages of flaming?


----------



## Kiley (Mar 5, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> I have seen you a couple of times. =)


ur my bffl 
of corse XD


----------



## Demolator40 (Mar 5, 2009)

Never. Not once. Nonce. Lol.


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 5, 2009)

Seen you a couple of times. =)


----------



## Demolator40 (Mar 5, 2009)

Why do I keep seeing you? Stalker!


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 5, 2009)

haha yeah
btw evee is my fav pokemon
^-^


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 5, 2009)

Banned for having a funny avatar.


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 5, 2009)

banned for liking pokeymom.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 5, 2009)

Banned for being an almost-burned piece of *censored.2.0* toast.

EDIT: OH THIS IS ARE YOU FAMOUS ON TBT.

I know you. lol.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

Banned for making me want to eat you.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 5, 2009)

^ Indubatably.

 Wait. This is are you famous on TBT........isn't it??  9_9


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 5, 2009)

it is lmao anyways I know pooty


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 5, 2009)

yes of course


----------



## Rene (Mar 6, 2009)

maybe, not quite sure ..


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 6, 2009)

Sort of.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 6, 2009)

couple times


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 6, 2009)

aw ur so famoose


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 6, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> aw ur so famoose


you''re MORE  famous!


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah i am lawl

i kind know u


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 6, 2009)

yup seen banana


----------



## Earth (Mar 6, 2009)

soon you lots


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 6, 2009)

to be honest. I have never seen you...lol


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't know ya.

EDIT:
<big>HEY TOON!!</big> <small>*looks below*</small>

:gyroiddance:


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

Hewwo Bittwer!!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 6, 2009)

Toon's in my respected members list :O unless u want meh to remove u!!!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Toon's in my respected members list :O unless u want meh to remove u!!!


DON'T MAKE MEH CRUSH U!!!


----------



## Kiley (Mar 6, 2009)

ive seen u many times


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 6, 2009)

i think maybe a couple times......


----------



## MygL (Mar 6, 2009)

Uhh Yes


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 6, 2009)

Toon][quote="MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Toon's in my respected members list :O unless u want meh to remove u!!!


DON'T MAKE MEH CRUSH U!!![/quote]is that a yes? lol 
and ya ive seen xYoh a couple times...


----------



## Resonate (Mar 6, 2009)

I've Seen....

You.  Oh and You.  

Oh, and let's not forget You.  Yeah You....WAAAAAY In the Back.  XD_________________________________________________I think I pretty much know everybody.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> I've Seen....
> 
> You.  Oh and You.
> 
> Oh, and let's not forget You.  Yeah You....WAAAAAY In the Back.  XD_________________________________________________I think I pretty much know everybody.


LOL.

I'LL BURN DOWN A HOMELESS SHELTER!

No that won't work.


Did you know that there's 10,000,000 fat kids in the US (including me)

And if we all jumped at the same time....












We'd lose a lot of weght! xDD


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 6, 2009)

Toon][quote="MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Toon's in my respected members list :O unless u want meh to remove u!!!


DON'T MAKE MEH CRUSH U!!![/quote]seriously ur in it Toon...i thought i had added u 
pooty ur in it too so ive obviously seen ya


----------



## Peso (Mar 6, 2009)

Has anyone seen me?


----------



## John102 (Mar 6, 2009)

yes


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 6, 2009)

ive seen u too john.

@matty, ur list is wierd cuz im on it and some1 else on ur list pissed me off...


----------



## Kiley (Mar 6, 2009)

many times


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 6, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ive seen u too john.
> 
> @matty, ur list is wierd cuz im on it and some1 else on ur list pissed me off...


who?


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yep very green town.


----------



## Miranda (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't think so...?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes, I'm famous. Do I win?


----------



## Nightray (Mar 7, 2009)

I seen you 4 times already today


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 7, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> I seen you 4 times already today


Told you.

Game over, I win.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

I've seen you once.

EVERYONE who's ANYONE sees me!


----------



## Nightray (Mar 7, 2009)

I seen you a bunch of times!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

I know.

Everyone has.
:O
I SEE YOUZ!


----------



## Nightray (Mar 7, 2009)

EVerytime I see you , you doing something ..


yous ish stalkiing me   jk LOL.


----------



## bazookie (Mar 7, 2009)

Never seen you


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 7, 2009)

who are you?


----------



## RamboSonik (Mar 7, 2009)

I think i may have seen you once


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 7, 2009)

No......never


----------



## RamboSonik (Mar 7, 2009)

Never Seen you before????
When was the last time you signed in???


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 7, 2009)

IM very sure ive never seen you..........maybe i just dont remember........
i signed in earlier today..yesterday...and quite abit lately


----------



## Rene (Mar 7, 2009)

yep seen you


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 7, 2009)

ive seen u plenty of times.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 7, 2009)

mike who on my list bothers you??? 
ive seen mike...


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 7, 2009)

Seen youuz ;D


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> mike who on my list bothers you???
> ive seen mike...


Me because I PWNZZZ him in Brawlz....

OHAIGABBEHZ!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 7, 2009)

TOON bothers Mike xD he bothers everyone...in a good way !!!!


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 7, 2009)

^ I seen you alot


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Mar 7, 2009)

Haven't seen you at all.


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 7, 2009)

i have seen you but i wouldnt say tat you are famous


----------



## Resonate (Mar 7, 2009)

^ Yup.  Seen You Before


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 7, 2009)

aw i totalyl now u


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 7, 2009)

^ duhh.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 7, 2009)

..Of course


----------



## Resonate (Mar 7, 2009)

^ Yup


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 7, 2009)

No!!! jks aaron of course


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

NOPE.


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 7, 2009)

yes...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Zelda help needed guy.
Hai.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 7, 2009)

toon you *censored.3.0*ing *censored.5.0* imma kick your ass ...
jks


----------



## shinobibeat (Mar 8, 2009)

Nope never seen


----------



## fitzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Only just saw you in gender race, 2 mins ago!


----------



## RamboSonik (Mar 8, 2009)

Never Heard of you or seen you


----------



## Rene (Mar 8, 2009)

Seen you, nice sig


----------



## chloeedgar (Mar 8, 2009)

seen u


----------



## Random (Mar 8, 2009)

seen u loadsa times


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 8, 2009)

never seen you...


----------



## John102 (Mar 8, 2009)

Matty!Everyone knows who he is!


am i famous?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 8, 2009)

xD thanks john....apparently shinobibeat doesn't but i dont know him either
and ive seen many times


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 8, 2009)

....Seen you lots of times....


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 8, 2009)

Never seen you before


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Never seen you before


.......You're kidding right?.......


You're pretty famous.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 8, 2009)

you are too hub!


----------



## Kiley (Mar 8, 2009)

seen u many times


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 8, 2009)

^ I have seen you


----------



## Rene (Mar 9, 2009)

seen you, didn't you use to have a avatar of Uxie,Dixie, Azelf or Jirachi? 

EDIT @ Icezstar: i don't really care what their names are, i've caught them all so i'm allowed to mess up the names and stuff :yay:


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 9, 2009)

^ Seen you. IT was Uxie, Azelf and Mesprit. Whos dixie? Jirachi is close...at least its a pokemon >_> .


----------



## Rene (Mar 14, 2009)

whoa this thread almost died :r

Yup seen you


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 14, 2009)

^ Well I already put htis...Seen you!


----------



## Miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

First time seeing you! =]


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 15, 2009)

Famous IRCer hehe


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 15, 2009)

Never seen you.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 15, 2009)

seen you a couple times


----------



## MygL (Mar 15, 2009)

Not so much... but yeah


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Mar 15, 2009)

Yep. I saw you before.  n.n
I doubt anyone has seen me on account of I just joined thirty minutes ago.


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 15, 2009)

never...well because your new


----------



## Miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

First time seeing you! Welcome to the forums! =D---Hot chocolate

I've also seen ipodawesum before =]


----------



## MygL (Mar 15, 2009)

Yup seen you


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 15, 2009)

yup ive definitely seen you!


----------



## Miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes I have seen you =]


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 15, 2009)

I've seen you a bunch  =D


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 15, 2009)

ive seen you a few times


----------



## Gabby (Mar 15, 2009)

Loads of times.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 15, 2009)

Seen you 2 times xD


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 15, 2009)

yup


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 15, 2009)

How could you forget technoxmaniac with that avi


----------



## Earth (Mar 15, 2009)

Yup, seen you a few times ^_^


----------



## Mickey (Mar 15, 2009)

Haven't seen you much.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 15, 2009)

Never even heard of you...


----------



## Elliot (Mar 15, 2009)

Seen you Around the threads.


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Mar 15, 2009)

I've seen you before.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 15, 2009)

ive seen you very recently


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 15, 2009)

@Everyone:

Do you know me?


----------



## Jarrrad (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes, you prooved me pokemon fact wrong, ive seen you alot because i like your avatar.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 15, 2009)

Of course Rockman!


----------



## Rene (Mar 15, 2009)

yup seen you


----------



## Wish (Mar 15, 2009)

I seen everyone on this page.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 15, 2009)

ive seen ya, you and cherry.blossom pretended to be scammed


----------



## Rene (Mar 15, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> ive seen ya, you and cherry.blossom pretended to be scammed


was she pretending? >_<
pff, that's jsut weak

& yeah seen you


----------



## royman6 (Mar 15, 2009)

defenatly seen you


----------



## Wish (Mar 15, 2009)

:throwingrottenapples: I didnt pretend.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 15, 2009)

I've seen you before.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 15, 2009)

^ Yep of Course.  It's the guy with the Dinosaur in his Sig.


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 15, 2009)

^ Yup recognise that sig!!!


----------



## StbAn (Mar 15, 2009)

I have seen Iceztar


----------



## Phoenix Days (Mar 15, 2009)

yeah i seen you before StbAn


----------



## Nightray (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah, see you before xD


----------



## Gallade526 (Mar 16, 2009)

only seen you once so no..


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 16, 2009)

Seen you sometimesss xP


----------



## Gallade526 (Mar 16, 2009)

seen you alot (now since the rarw thing XD)


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 16, 2009)

Gallade526 said:
			
		

> seen you alot (now since the rarw thing XD)


POSER! lol


----------



## Gallade526 (Mar 16, 2009)

OMG  lmao this is making my laugh


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 16, 2009)

a few times


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 16, 2009)

yup i would notice u and that avatar anywhere


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 16, 2009)

no xP
heh.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 16, 2009)

who in the world are you??
nice to meet you


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 16, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> who in the world are you??
> nice to meet you


Yeahh nice to meet you too stranger.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 16, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> who in the world are you??
> nice to meet you


yup!
me n' my avvy are BFFLWICTWET's


----------



## Hal (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah There Famous For there Snazzy Light and there Gyrating Dragon.
So Yeah Hes Famous I guess.


----------



## Frieza (Mar 16, 2009)

First time seeing you xD


----------



## Rene (Mar 16, 2009)

nope, haven't seen you :r


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## StbAn (Mar 16, 2009)

Yah.. a lot


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 16, 2009)

Seen you quite a bit


----------



## StbAn (Mar 16, 2009)

lol I remeber your sig is so funny


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Think I've seen you once or twice


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2009)

Dur.


----------



## MygL (Mar 16, 2009)

Yup, your that guy


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 16, 2009)

YES!
VERY


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't think I've seen you before technoxmaniac?


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 16, 2009)

I know ya.


----------



## MygL (Mar 16, 2009)

Yup, didnt you had a pokemon Avvy?


----------



## Ricano (Mar 16, 2009)

ur everywhere lol


----------



## chloeedgar (Mar 16, 2009)

hm.... i thiinkkk xD


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 16, 2009)

^ Somewhere...Auction house I think


----------



## Rene (Mar 20, 2009)

yup, seen ya


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 20, 2009)

Of course, everyone knows Rene!


----------



## FITZEH (Mar 20, 2009)

Im friends with a popular person but im not.. Joe by the way


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 20, 2009)

i know you! 

you're the soccer freak! [j/k]


----------



## Elliot (Mar 20, 2009)

Seen you around somewhere XD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 20, 2009)

Maybe 
maybe not

tbh i have no idea


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes. ^


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 20, 2009)

I think so...


----------



## StbAn (Mar 20, 2009)

no, well just a little


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 20, 2009)

I probably have, but not that I remember.


----------



## MygL (Mar 20, 2009)

D= No... Sorry


----------



## StbAn (Mar 20, 2009)

YAH!, long time I didn't see you


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 20, 2009)

yea i've seen you here and there


----------



## StbAn (Mar 20, 2009)

lol me too


----------



## D Man 83 (Mar 20, 2009)

i have seen you a lot


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 20, 2009)

Never ever.


----------



## D Man 83 (Mar 20, 2009)

same for you


----------



## MygL (Mar 20, 2009)

I think once =P


----------



## Resonate (Mar 20, 2009)

^ I've seen you.  You love Lucas.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 21, 2009)

^^ seen you a lot


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 21, 2009)

Seen you before


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 21, 2009)

No I've never seen you before


----------



## Sarah (Mar 21, 2009)

^^ I've seen you lots! ^_^


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 21, 2009)

Ohyea!


----------



## Elliot (Mar 21, 2009)

Tons and Tons of threads i saw you =D


----------



## Elliot (Mar 21, 2009)

Oops sorry double post =(


----------



## Kiley (Mar 21, 2009)

ive seen u


----------



## Fanghorn (Mar 21, 2009)

No I have never seen you, nor 99% of the people here.

Anyone that counts knows me though.


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Mar 21, 2009)

no im not


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 21, 2009)

no. never


----------



## Kiley (Mar 21, 2009)

i hav seen u


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 21, 2009)

i'm pretty sure i've seen you a few times


----------



## MygL (Mar 21, 2009)

Yup most of the days


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 21, 2009)

^^^^^
hella ya


----------



## Nic (Mar 21, 2009)

Same with me. :O


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 21, 2009)

yes alot.....

BTW awsome avatar


----------



## Nic (Mar 21, 2009)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> yes alot.....
> 
> BTW awsome avatar


Thank you.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes i have seen you


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 21, 2009)

Nope. (Nones gonna know me)
>.<


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 21, 2009)

^^^^^
nope...never but you're new it's normal


----------



## Resonate (Mar 21, 2009)

^Yep.


----------



## Kiley (Mar 21, 2009)

seen u


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 21, 2009)

I know you.


----------



## Knuks_101 (Mar 21, 2009)

ive seen you too---btw nice avatar


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah. You're the strange person who hasn't heard of SSBB.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 21, 2009)

I think i've seen you before


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 21, 2009)

i've seen a little of you in the past few days, but i don't think so before that.

omg gabby now you made me edit plus i've never seen you here before lol


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah... we all know you. -_-


----------



## Resonate (Mar 21, 2009)

^ I've Seen You Before (Like once)


----------



## Lewis (Mar 21, 2009)

Of course.


----------



## Wish (Mar 21, 2009)

Seen everyone on this page (mostly Gabby. =P) except Lewis


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes I have Miss Cherry Blossom.


----------



## Lewis (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Wish (Mar 21, 2009)

IM NOT CHERRY BLOSSOM. Im cherry blossom IN JAPANESE. =D


----------



## Lewis (Mar 21, 2009)

You ruin everything..

And i've never seen you, :yay:


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

Never seen you before, Toar-timer. Still breathing, old dude?


----------



## Wish (Mar 21, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> Never seen you before, Toar-timer. Still breathing, old dude?


I laughed at that.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> Coraircate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didn't. He'd probably cough up a lung.


----------



## Lewis (Mar 21, 2009)

Never seen you.

Stop going off topic.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes, I have seen you. You're the old dude that will eventually DIE.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 21, 2009)

Seen You^

& Yes, Stop with the fftopic: ness


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 21, 2009)

Im sorry but this is making me laugh a lot xD

ANYWAYS
I've seen you before


----------



## Princess (Mar 21, 2009)

Well duh! Your mai sista<33333333333


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

I have seen you...
Your sister was mean to me...  :'(


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 21, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> I have seen you...
> Your sister was mean to me...  :'(


!?!? When!?!?
Well if i was mean im sorry for that.. sorta been stressed all day :x


----------



## Ricano (Mar 21, 2009)

yup i seen u before lmaoo xD


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

Somehow I vaguely think so...
But not really.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Mar 21, 2009)

Who the hell are you?


----------



## Elliot (Mar 21, 2009)

seen you.


----------



## Princess (Mar 21, 2009)

lol idc if she was
and nope


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 21, 2009)

who's doesn't know you?

 :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Nic (Mar 21, 2009)

Likez everybody knows me here because I give away the... I'm not going that far.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

I have seen you. Nice avatar.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 21, 2009)

Now i see you more ;D


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes, you're the one who gives me seizures with her signature.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 21, 2009)

Seen you like today XD.


----------



## MygL (Mar 21, 2009)

Yup many times


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, you're the one who disses the laser.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 21, 2009)

Same =D


----------



## Sarah (Mar 21, 2009)

Yep! =D


----------



## Princess (Mar 21, 2009)

like once..


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Yes.</div>


----------



## Princess (Mar 21, 2009)

seen u a couple times


----------



## Gnome (Mar 21, 2009)

Dur.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeppers! =D


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 21, 2009)

Yess.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 21, 2009)

Seen you alot.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

Seen you more than my uncle Emery. I've seen him twice...


----------



## Sarah (Mar 21, 2009)

Yep! Lots! =)


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome! I'm popular.
Yes. I have seen you.


----------



## MygL (Mar 21, 2009)

Yup seen you............


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 21, 2009)

Of course


----------



## Resonate (Mar 21, 2009)

*Nods Head*


----------



## Elliot (Mar 21, 2009)

Yep alot


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

Still more than Emery.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 21, 2009)

Mmmhhhmmm


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

Mmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmm


----------



## Sarah (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeppers


----------



## Resonate (Mar 21, 2009)

Yah.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 21, 2009)

YESS.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 21, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 21, 2009)

@bittermeat
yea that dude with the koolio coraline avatar from before lol


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 21, 2009)

^yes


----------



## Gnome (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorta


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 21, 2009)

Matty you are definitely famous on here! 

SEMI-OFF TOPIC:I made this game on MKW.com. XD!!!


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorta.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 21, 2009)

Ya.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 21, 2009)

yes mr aids


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice to meet you

lol jk


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 21, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Nice to meet you
> 
> lol jk


lol i think i already met you a few pages ago...

...wait who are you again?   :gyroiddance:


----------



## Lewis (Mar 22, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> Yes, I have seen you. You're the old dude that will eventually DIE.


Seen you,


So your threatening me with death?!


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 22, 2009)

Seen Lewis


----------



## fitzy (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah your pretty famous!


----------



## Majora (Mar 22, 2009)

^^^

I


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 22, 2009)

I've seen you Majora.


----------



## pippy1 (Mar 22, 2009)

ive seen u


----------



## Earth (Mar 22, 2009)

ive seen you around


----------



## Lewis (Mar 22, 2009)

Yess.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes Alot =D


----------



## Kiley (Mar 22, 2009)

yes ive seen u


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 22, 2009)

I dont think so..


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

@Gabby:

Yes! Your one of my friends!


----------



## Elliot (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes . alot


----------



## Sarah (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ Tons! xP


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 22, 2009)

you are famous thanks to your Services!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 22, 2009)

^yup
you joined mah forum!


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 22, 2009)

oh yeah! I forgot to activate my account lol. I do that now!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 22, 2009)

Yep! I've been seeing you alot! =D


----------



## Banana Pie (Mar 22, 2009)

hmmm nopee ?


----------



## Gallade526 (Mar 22, 2009)

about 3 times.....

haha =P


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 22, 2009)

^seen you around...


----------



## Gallade526 (Mar 22, 2009)

yay and seen you sorta alot


----------



## Sarah (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ seen you! =)


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 22, 2009)

^seen u


----------



## VantagE (Mar 22, 2009)

Seen you a couple of times recently.


----------



## Gallade526 (Mar 22, 2009)

seen you


ummm.... i like posting on this thred


----------



## Elliot (Mar 22, 2009)

Not alot Lol.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ Alot. ^_^


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Sarah.
<_<


----------



## Sarah (Mar 22, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Sarah.
<_<[/quote]What's that supposed to mean?.. T_T 

And yes, i've seen you before.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 22, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Sarah.
> <_<


What's that supposed to mean?.. T_T 

And yes, i've seen you before.[/quote]he stalks you >_>


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 22, 2009)

Seen you


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 22, 2009)

yeah...alomst didnt reconize you with your new avi though


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he stalks you >_>[/quote]And you. <_<


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

..Are you new?.....Lol jk.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 22, 2009)

Hmm... no.. Actually Yes.. Maybe.. no. okayy yes.


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 22, 2009)

yup yup yup! You are famous!!!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ Lol. I wish i was.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And i've seen you alot! =D


----------



## Elliot (Mar 22, 2009)

Alot alot. =D.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 22, 2009)

Toon][quote="MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he stalks you >_>[/quote]And you. <_<[/quote]xD or do I stalk YOU...  ^seen ya


----------



## Sarah (Mar 22, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you. <_<[/quote]xD or do I stalk YOU...  ^seen ya[/quote]Oh ya? Well i stalk both of you..  <_<


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't stalk cat lovers, because cat lovers are too smart for that.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ya? Well i stalk both of you..  <_< [/quote]1- No.
Nobody can stalk me, because the true fact is I'm stalking them from the front.
2- I've seen you a few times Cor.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

Seen you starting 10 minutes ago...


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Resonate (Mar 22, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes.
Wow, people have seen me a lot. I am famous!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Not


----------



## Elliot (Mar 22, 2009)

Alot.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Kiley (Mar 22, 2009)

yup alot


----------



## Elliot (Mar 22, 2009)

Alot .


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah...


----------



## Resonate (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

HEWWO!


What happens when you lay all the Asians facedown, sidebyside, Pootman?


----------



## Resonate (Mar 22, 2009)

[quote="Toon]HEWWO!


What happens when you lay all the Asians facedown, sidebyside, Pootman?[/quote]xD.  You get a recipe for disaster.

Definitely Seen You B4 Toon.  ^


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

NANERPUS!!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

NANURPUS YOU FACE Yes i seen you


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 22, 2009)

^PIE LOVER!!!


----------



## Elliot (Mar 22, 2009)

Saw you.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> ^PIE LOVER!!!


PIE LOVER BUDDEH


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have seen you a lot Toon Link!


----------



## Rene (Mar 22, 2009)

yup, we were in a bidding war for the last 20 minutes or so


----------



## Elliot (Mar 22, 2009)

Lol i saw you. Alot


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> yup, we were in a bidding war for the last 20 minutes or so


yeah that was fun! Then I realized I don't even need an ABD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Elliot (Mar 22, 2009)

I saw you alot today at the auction house =D.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 22, 2009)

Yup Seen You tons


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 22, 2009)

^a lot


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 22, 2009)

a bunch bunch times!


----------



## Elliot (Mar 22, 2009)

Best game ever! Plus SO MANY TIMES!


----------



## StbAn (Mar 22, 2009)

I have seen you Crenor


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

yup


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 22, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Best game ever! Plus SO MANY TIMES!


wait whats the best game ever?


----------



## Elliot (Mar 22, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This =D


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 22, 2009)

^of course


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

yes, canucks fan


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

No.


----------



## Rene (Mar 22, 2009)

yup seen you .


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> yup seen you .


WHAT THE HECK
Oh you changed it!  <_<


----------



## Elliot (Mar 22, 2009)

Too Much xD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

KNIGHTY! =D


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 22, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> yes, canucks fan


wtf did you say Canucks??? they suck...im a habs fan look at the avatar >_>


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

PIE LOVER BUDDEH! YES


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

that was sarcasm, lol
yeah


----------



## Resonate (Mar 22, 2009)

Uh-Huh.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 22, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> that was sarcasm, lol
> yeah


i hope so >_>
of course ive seen pooty


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

OMG OMG POOTMAN
IDK WHAT HAPPENED, BUT HE DROWNED MAN!
MY ASIAN NEIGHBOR DROWNED!
YOU SAID HE HAD GILLS!! GILLS!!
Hi Crash.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 22, 2009)

[quote="Toon]OMG OMG POOTMAN
IDK WHAT HAPPENED, BUT HE DROWNED MAN!
MY ASIAN NEIGHBOR DROWNED!
YOU SAID HE HAD GILLS!! GILLS!!
Hi Crash.[/quote]WHAT??  D:  NOOooo

@Toon:  Hey You seen Bob around lately?


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 22, 2009)

seen you...its just us posting on this thread right now...lol


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes, I have. Now go to your room son.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 22, 2009)

i have seen all of you on this page and the last page


----------



## Elliot (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't wanna go!! WAAA!!! *gets bat*
-------------------------------------------------------------
Seen you alot


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Weird.
If Cor is like 30, ill kill you.
KNIGHTYKNIGHT!!!!


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm 13.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 22, 2009)

^yes


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 22, 2009)

I bet I have seen whoever posts after me!


----------



## Elliot (Mar 22, 2009)

Do not.. Ever I said Ever.. Call me KnightyKnight. Do you hear me?..... *gets out lightsaber*
-------
Tons and tons of threads i saw you.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Do not.. Ever I said Ever.. Call me KnightyKnight. Do you hear me?..... *gets out lightsaber*
> -------
> Tons and tons of threads i saw you.


*gets his sword*
Knightyknight, Knighty!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

Toon][quote="Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Do not.. Ever I said Ever.. Call me KnightyKnight. Do you hear me?..... *gets out lightsaber*
> -------
> Tons and tons of threads i saw you.


*gets his sword*
Knightyknight, Knighty![/quote]STOP SPAMMING  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STOP SPAMMING  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples: [/quote]INOU!!


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

Knighty Knight!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

LOL
INOU2!!


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

This llama...





...could be your daddy...


----------



## StbAn (Mar 22, 2009)

no...


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 22, 2009)

I KNOW YOU!


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Resonate (Mar 22, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

>


Eew.  

& I pretty much Know everybody on this page.


----------



## StbAn (Mar 22, 2009)

I have seen you but I don't know you


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

EVERYONE (except noobs) knows me! 
Hi St


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Coraircate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know me?


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Resonate (Mar 22, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I've Seen You around a lot.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Tilts head sideways* Then Lets get to know eachother* *Takes out knife*

Seen you


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 22, 2009)

Seen everybody from my  crater on the moon. Did you know on the back of it is a wifi connecter and it's actually only the size of a tree


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

COR!
Your pics


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

[quote="Toon]COR!
Your pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]Owned. I seen you TLM.


----------



## Lewis (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes,
Coraircate put your pictures in spoilers, there ruining the page.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Mar 22, 2009)

Never seen you of my life


----------



## Lewis (Mar 22, 2009)

Nevar


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

hai lou


----------



## Rene (Mar 22, 2009)

Seen you

and why do you keep posting just a couple of sec before i do 
i 've always gotta edit due to you .. :r


----------



## MygL (Mar 22, 2009)

Ive seen you, cause your Avvy


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 22, 2009)

^yes


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 22, 2009)

Seen you XYoh


----------



## Resonate (Mar 22, 2009)

I've Seen You Before


----------



## Lewis (Mar 22, 2009)

[quote="Toon]hai lou[/quote]Yep, Yep, Yep.


Hey Toon ^-^


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 22, 2009)

been seeing a little of you lately but i don't think so before that


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm, "Know1ng" you now Royal.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 22, 2009)

[quote="Toon]I'm, "Know1ng" you now Royal.[/quote]lol i have been "Know1ng" you everywhere on this site


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

Seen around lately


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Shut up noob! ^^^^


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

Shut up Loser^^


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

UN-BRAWLER!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

UN-COOL


----------



## VantagE (Mar 22, 2009)

Seen you! ^^ Stupid noooooob..... lol kidding! =D


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

OHNOYOUDIDNT. Lol Jk. Seen you around...sorta x]


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Seen you! ^^ Stupid noooooob


I no rite?
Seen vant. \
ANd hub... <_<


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 22, 2009)

^nevar


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah.
You're my bish!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Yeah.
You're my bish![/quote]NO HES MY PIE LOVER BUDDEH


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 22, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Yeah.
You're my bish![/quote]no stoopid im ur sniper! AND HAI BUDDEH!!!


----------



## Nic (Mar 22, 2009)

Saved for some one special.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

I have seen you. In a box. By the road.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 22, 2009)

Indubitably.


----------



## MygL (Mar 22, 2009)

Yup many times


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 22, 2009)

Yesss


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 22, 2009)

YUP.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 22, 2009)

yea.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 22, 2009)

Mmmhhhmm


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 22, 2009)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> of course.....................................................


 :throwingrottenapples:  =P


Yeah, I did.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 22, 2009)

Yup.^


----------



## sauceisis (Mar 22, 2009)

Duh! ^^


----------



## MygL (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes, some times....


----------



## Resonate (Mar 22, 2009)

Uh-Huh.  Your Avatar is awesome...and weird at the same time.  =P


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 22, 2009)

always


----------



## MygL (Mar 22, 2009)

Yup many times


----------



## Sarah (Mar 22, 2009)

Yupp!


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 22, 2009)

I think I've seen you once or twice before xD


----------



## Resonate (Mar 22, 2009)

Always.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 22, 2009)

Lots.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 22, 2009)

Uh huh.


----------



## sauceisis (Mar 22, 2009)

Of Course You Bittermeat!
lol


----------



## MygL (Mar 22, 2009)

Yup, and I think your Avvy changed...


----------



## Caleb (Mar 22, 2009)

^alooooot


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have seen you a lot


----------



## Sarah (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ You bet! =D


----------



## Resonate (Mar 22, 2009)

^ yah.


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 23, 2009)

WHO IS DIS FARTFACE?


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 23, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> WHO IS DIS FARTFACE?


lawl! 

me!

oh, and, uhm... ur kinda popular!


----------



## Rene (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah seen you
btw your name remembers me of Guy Verhofstadt, former prime minister of Belgium(1999-2008)


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 23, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> yeah seen you
> btw your name remembers me of Guy Verhofstadt, former prime minister of Belgium(1999-2008)


ok... 0.o

how did you know that?


----------



## Rene (Mar 23, 2009)

know what?
i just know those kinda things about other west-european countries, don't know why though


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 23, 2009)

oh u


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 23, 2009)

^yup


----------



## Resonate (Mar 23, 2009)

yes


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 23, 2009)

i cant really say yes
but I have seen you a bit


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 23, 2009)

I have seen you!


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Princess (Mar 23, 2009)

um no. only on this thread. no where else.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 23, 2009)

psh no
lawl jk 

i know you, so yes =P


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

Who doesn't know awesome people?


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 23, 2009)

................not really


----------



## Sarah (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ Of course i know youu! 

Who doesn't know teh coffeh? xP


----------



## PaJami (Mar 23, 2009)

Everyone also knows you, Sarah


----------



## Sarah (Mar 23, 2009)

Everyone also knows you Jami!! =D


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 23, 2009)

^yup


----------



## Sarah (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ Double yepp!


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 23, 2009)

Actually, I don't think I've ever talked to sarah! 
Oh wait......she's the one with the exclamation just like me....-.-

cornman...no.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 23, 2009)

^of course


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 23, 2009)

YES! My purple buddehh<33
lol


----------



## D Man 83 (Mar 23, 2009)

i have seen you quite a lot the last couple days


----------



## Sarah (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ Umm.. I think I've seen you once or twice.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 23, 2009)

^yup
@Gabby: HAI PURPLE BUDDEH!


----------



## PaJami (Mar 23, 2009)

^Sup Matty? xD


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes. You like to post here don't you?


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 23, 2009)

I've seen you Sarah! lol 
:/ knows! Anyone like my sig?


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 24, 2009)

Nope


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 24, 2009)

Yupp


----------



## Rene (Mar 24, 2009)

uhuh, seen you


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 24, 2009)

sure!


----------



## Nic (Mar 24, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^a
Never seen you before.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 24, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^a
> Never seen you before.


im sure you've seen me, you just dont remember me   :veryhappy:


----------



## Nic (Mar 24, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your right. xD


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 24, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Yupp


^oh noez! im not in ur siggeh no more :O
ya ive seen Hobo, nice pic by the way


----------



## Sarah (Mar 24, 2009)

^^ Of course.  ^^


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

never saw u before


----------



## Sarah (Mar 24, 2009)

^^ Never seen you before.


----------



## LegoPirate (Mar 24, 2009)

seen u


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

i saw u just now and nice kitten avatar makes me laugh lol


----------



## Kiley (Mar 24, 2009)

akmaruman09 said:
			
		

> i saw u just now and nice kitten avatar makes me laugh lol


yes ive seen u


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 24, 2009)

never seen you o_o


----------



## Kiley (Mar 24, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> never seen you o_o


i made the oufit fo u in the anime colsplay group nd ive seen u


----------



## Sarah (Mar 24, 2009)

^^ Seen you before.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 24, 2009)

Yup seen you xD


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

never seen u


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 24, 2009)

^never o_o


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 24, 2009)

Seen you 3 times x]


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 24, 2009)

seen u a lot    ^^^


----------



## MygL (Mar 24, 2009)

Most of the days


----------



## VantagE (Mar 24, 2009)

Pffft... who cares about you!! *Runs away* =P


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 24, 2009)

Just a minute ago... So yes. :|


----------



## Rene (Mar 25, 2009)

yes sir
i've spotted you multiple times 'round this forum


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 25, 2009)

yuppppperrrzzzz


----------



## Robin (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL, new here so never met you


----------



## Nightray (Mar 25, 2009)

First time seeing you*.*


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 25, 2009)

yup i have seen you, but not that much, maybe 10 or so times


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 25, 2009)

a couple times


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 25, 2009)

a little bit


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 25, 2009)

^ya


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 25, 2009)

^ sure!


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 25, 2009)

yes, ive seen you before.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 25, 2009)

DUH! yes a lot


----------



## Sarah (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ A couple times.


----------



## Princess (Mar 25, 2009)

um...like once?


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 25, 2009)

Ohyes.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 25, 2009)

too much XD.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ Hmm.. never.


----------



## Sapphireflames (Mar 25, 2009)

^A lot of times.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 25, 2009)

same


----------



## Sarah (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ Hmm.. Never.


----------



## John102 (Mar 25, 2009)

i has seen sarah.....i call sarah sahara now.


----------



## Clown Town (Mar 25, 2009)

i have seen u... u left my army!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 25, 2009)

^yes


----------



## Clown Town (Mar 25, 2009)

yes

HOORAY I AM FINALLY KNOWN!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 25, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> i has seen sarah.....i call sarah sahara now.


Okayy. Lol. xD

And yess. I've seen you around a couple times, Clown Town.


----------



## laneybaney921 (Mar 25, 2009)

i gues???


----------



## Sarah (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ Yess.. >_< Too much... =/


----------



## laneybaney921 (Mar 25, 2009)

wat do u mean 2much


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 25, 2009)

No.


----------



## Nate (Mar 25, 2009)

wat


----------



## MygL (Mar 25, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Pffft... who cares about you!! *Runs away* =P


Lol VantagE you forgot to put this  > /Sarcasm   :gyroiddance: 

Grr, not so much


----------



## Nate (Mar 25, 2009)

no who r u


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 25, 2009)

LAWL.
yes.


----------



## djman900 (Mar 25, 2009)

ive seen


----------



## +Justice+ (Mar 25, 2009)

First Time I seen you..


----------



## Nate (Mar 25, 2009)

hi i dnt no u sry


----------



## LegoPirate (Mar 25, 2009)

seen u


----------



## +Justice+ (Mar 25, 2009)

Seen you


----------



## Princess (Mar 25, 2009)

no


----------



## +Justice+ (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes


----------



## LegoPirate (Mar 25, 2009)

seen u


----------



## Princess (Mar 25, 2009)

yes


----------



## LegoPirate (Mar 25, 2009)

i saw u in the tree with bells formus befoa


----------



## +Justice+ (Mar 26, 2009)

Seen you


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 26, 2009)

i seen you


----------



## Resonate (Mar 26, 2009)

^ Yup I've Seen You


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Mar 26, 2009)

seen you once or twice.


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have seen you a little.

P.S. Good luck with your Xbox savings. It is completely worth it!


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 26, 2009)

sometimes like 3 or 4 maybe.


----------



## John102 (Mar 26, 2009)

nope, this is my first time seeing you......

HELLO!


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Mar 26, 2009)

i never saw you till i read the other bored you made :*(


but i guess i have seen you.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 26, 2009)

you're that Fallout guy!

fallout RAWKS!


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 26, 2009)

1nce, up there ^ in ur post earlier


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ Yepp. A couple times.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 26, 2009)

seen you alot


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have seen you a lot!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

Seen you quite a bit.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 26, 2009)

See you lurking around the ACCF parts of the forums.


----------



## John102 (Mar 26, 2009)

I've seen master crash......a lot.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ Seen you a couple times.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 26, 2009)

so famous!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ Who doesn't know youu? xD


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 26, 2009)

yes! ive seen you sarah!


----------



## Nightray (Mar 26, 2009)

Many times I seen you , maybe just 5 times >_>


----------



## fitzy (Mar 26, 2009)

Not much.^^


----------



## Jd Awesome (Mar 26, 2009)

Once I think


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ Maybe like 5 or 6 times.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 26, 2009)

Mega famous!^^


----------



## Nightray (Mar 26, 2009)

2 times now.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ I've seen you around.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 26, 2009)

You're buying a bunch of my stuff.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ I'm buying a bunch of stuff from you. xD


----------



## Thunder (Mar 26, 2009)

Seen you, YAY 300!


----------



## Nightray (Mar 26, 2009)

OMG!
I seen you a bunch of time, You're Famous xPPP
*hugs crash* xD


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

NO!!!!!

Yes.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 26, 2009)

Seen you 1.38550945047650463074 times xD yeeeeeeeeah


----------



## fitzy (Mar 26, 2009)

Seen you!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

Who hasn't seen teh fitzy?! xD


----------



## Nightray (Mar 26, 2009)

See you....(how much do I have to see you) LOL.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

^^




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> See you....(how much do I have to see you) LOL.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 26, 2009)

Who hasn't seen teh Sarah!??


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 26, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## Nic (Mar 26, 2009)

SEEN ALL OF YOU.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah, seen you lots!


----------



## Anna (Mar 26, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Yeah, seen you lots!


seen you


----------



## Thunder (Mar 26, 2009)

U iz anna, hoo hz nut seen yous?


----------



## Miranda (Mar 26, 2009)

Of course I've seen you <33


----------



## fitzy (Mar 26, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## nick1.2.3.4 (Mar 26, 2009)

Seen you.
Not that many times but I've seen you.


----------



## Clown Town (Mar 26, 2009)

who has not seen nate...


----------



## Thunder (Mar 26, 2009)

...Nate?

Seen you.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 26, 2009)

^ Seen you!


----------



## Nightray (Mar 26, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> Of course I've seen you <33


Seen you a bunch of times, maybe 2.19242353464578608958976 times


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah, but I haven't seen you in awhile til now.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 26, 2009)

Seen you meat'o bitter-ness.


----------



## nick1.2.3.4 (Mar 26, 2009)

Seen you often.
xD


----------



## laneybaney921 (Mar 26, 2009)

i guess??


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 26, 2009)

Fire Emblem leader.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 26, 2009)

It's Teh Lame Man O:


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 26, 2009)

Who the hell are you!? xD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 26, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Who the hell are you!? xD


----------



## Princess (Mar 26, 2009)

YAH


----------



## Thunder (Mar 26, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Who the hell are you!? xD


I. Am. Me.

I see u Crynosaur :B


----------



## Gnome (Mar 26, 2009)

HELL YEAH!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*Nods.*


----------



## Caleb (Mar 26, 2009)

yesh.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 26, 2009)

ohyea.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

I know teh bittermeat.


----------



## MygL (Mar 26, 2009)

Seen you most of the days.


----------



## Horus (Mar 26, 2009)

hoo r u >:O


----------



## MygL (Mar 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> hoo r u >:O


ZOMG Everyone HIDE!!!

Not so much lately


----------



## Thunder (Mar 26, 2009)

Your avi still scares me.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 26, 2009)

wow never seen you here, are you new?

JK i have seen you a bunch


----------



## Carm94 (Mar 26, 2009)

i have seen you ^ =)


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 26, 2009)

SAY YO IF YOU KNOW ME!


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 26, 2009)

No. never


----------



## MygL (Mar 26, 2009)

Yup...


----------



## Princess (Mar 26, 2009)

but ofcourse(;


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 26, 2009)

Heeyy sis<33


----------



## Princess (Mar 26, 2009)

heyy luv<33


----------



## Nightray (Mar 27, 2009)

Of course I seen you, You're me daughter xPPP heh <3


----------



## Rene (Mar 27, 2009)

never seen you, sorry


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 27, 2009)

Who are you again?  lol 

I've seen you... once or twice =P


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Rene (Mar 27, 2009)

maybe, i've seen you sometime on the list with online users on the bottom of the main page
but never in a forum i thought


----------



## MygL (Mar 27, 2009)

Yup, Ive seen you


----------



## Robin (Mar 27, 2009)

think ?I have seen you once or twice...


----------



## Nightray (Mar 27, 2009)

First time seeing you xD


----------



## laneybaney921 (Mar 27, 2009)

i think i am


----------



## Nightray (Mar 27, 2009)

First time seeing you xD


----------



## PaJami (Mar 27, 2009)

^I don't remember seeing you, sorry >_<


----------



## Nightray (Mar 27, 2009)

How mean, >_> xDDDDDD xP

only seen you once .)


----------



## Sarah (Mar 27, 2009)

Psshhh.. I've never seen you.... xD =P


----------



## Carm94 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ive seen you!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ Yupp! =D


----------



## laneybaney921 (Mar 27, 2009)

idk


----------



## Banana Pie (Mar 27, 2009)

onli once

not famous at all reallyyy ............... sozzz xxxx
lol


----------



## MygL (Mar 27, 2009)

Sometimes


----------



## Lex3815 (Mar 27, 2009)

NO....... :'(


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 27, 2009)

no


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 27, 2009)

YES...... :'(


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## MygL (Mar 27, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 27, 2009)

BLOO BUDDIEZZ!!


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 27, 2009)

yup


----------



## laneybaney921 (Mar 27, 2009)

i so wish


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 27, 2009)

laneybaney921 said:
			
		

> i so wish


lolwut?

uhh i think ive seen you..


----------



## laneybaney921 (Mar 27, 2009)

reaLLY??


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 27, 2009)

<big>no.</big>


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 27, 2009)

Seen you


----------



## Nightray (Mar 27, 2009)

yup


----------



## Elliot (Mar 27, 2009)

Not that much .. daily =D.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 27, 2009)

Never seen you until now, heh


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 27, 2009)

Wyfey<33


----------



## MygL (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 27, 2009)

mhmm


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 27, 2009)

yupps


----------



## Nightray (Mar 27, 2009)

Of course


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 28, 2009)

Yus! You're teh bittermeat!


----------



## Richierich (Mar 28, 2009)

everybody knows sarah!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 28, 2009)

^^ I've seen you around.


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

Always been famous.


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

mmhmm


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 28, 2009)

^ya


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 28, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 28, 2009)

^ Yuss.


----------



## laneybaney921 (Mar 28, 2009)

no


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Mar 28, 2009)

dont think so


----------



## laneybaney921 (Mar 28, 2009)

^ yes


----------



## MygL (Mar 28, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 28, 2009)

^ Kitty!  says Yes!


----------



## Sab (Mar 28, 2009)

no


----------



## Nightray (Mar 28, 2009)

nope


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 28, 2009)

definitely seen you


----------



## Nightray (Mar 28, 2009)

Of course I seen you, you're royal  xD


----------



## dsmaster64 (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe?


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 28, 2009)

^ A few times.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 28, 2009)

yes i have seen you a few times Berry

btw your spoiler in your sig makes me feel like a have been doing drugs for like 2 hours straight  O.O


----------



## smasher (Mar 28, 2009)

I see you alot


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 28, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> yes i have seen you a few times Berry
> 
> btw your spoiler in your sig makes me feel like a have been doing drugs for like 2 hours straight  O.O


Me too! <big><big>D</big></big>


----------



## Nightray (Mar 28, 2009)

Of course, xD


----------



## MygL (Mar 28, 2009)

Yupz


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

yuh


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 28, 2009)

shure


----------



## Princess (Mar 28, 2009)

MOM


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 29, 2009)

yes i have seen you jordyn

good to see that the scary guy at your window decided to let you live ^_^


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 29, 2009)

Lol I wasn't scared P


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 29, 2009)

jordynlivesinfuntown said:
			
		

> Lol I wasn't scared P


uh huh you say that NOW that it's over lol


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 29, 2009)

Well I'm not P T_T


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 29, 2009)

I would remember the oversized sig anywhere.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 29, 2009)

jordynlivesinfuntown said:
			
		

> Well I'm not P T_T


lol i know i was kidding


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 29, 2009)

Sureee :O


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I would remember the oversized sig anywhere.


You're teh best ._.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 29, 2009)

jordynlivesinfuntown said:
			
		

> Sureee  :O


lol you obviously haven't seen enough of my posts to be able to tell that i am sarcastic a lot and joke around  :O 

...... unless... you were being sarcastic right there.... OMG IT'S A TRICK!!


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 29, 2009)

O.O blah


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

yup


----------



## laneybaney921 (Mar 29, 2009)

yes


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

first time seeing you i think =/


----------



## laneybaney921 (Mar 29, 2009)

u 2


----------



## Kyle (Mar 29, 2009)

No.


----------



## John102 (Mar 29, 2009)

you be famous

is i?


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

Maybe,


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

What the *censored.3.0*?
300 pages?


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

Of course your *censored.3.0* LOL>


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> What the *censored.3.0*?
> 300 pages?


This...

TBT is a bunch of attention whores.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not just that, forum games aren't even that fun.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 29, 2009)

Yup seeeeeeeen you around!! =)


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 29, 2009)

Nahh.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 29, 2009)

2nd time


----------



## laneybaney921 (Mar 29, 2009)

ya


----------



## kalinn (Mar 29, 2009)

ya ive seen you around =]


----------



## laneybaney921 (Mar 29, 2009)

off topic kalinn did u find another pattern


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

of course, I seen you o.o (behind meh)


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeaah. Lotss kinda


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

Are you one of teh wives>? Of course, you're mai BFF xD


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 29, 2009)

Seen you (said that a lot especially to you) P


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

LOL. of course I seen you, you're right beside meh


----------



## Clown Town (Mar 29, 2009)

Its my stalker!!!

yea i seen u


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 29, 2009)

P


----------



## Gnome (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

Of course, I seen you xP


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Mar 29, 2009)

i seen you before


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 29, 2009)

@NIGHT
OF COURSE I SEEN YOUUU! YOUR ONE OF MAI BFFS FA'SHOOO<33


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 29, 2009)

Haven't talked to you, but.... seen you


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> @NIGHT
> OF COURSE I SEEN YOUUU! YOUR ONE OF MAI BFFS FA'SHOOO<33


Of course i seen you, YOU'RE beautiful xDDDDD stalkerish jk XP


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 29, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lawl.
Why thankyou!
I think you're vereh beautifull too<33


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Mar 29, 2009)

ive sen u acouple times


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 29, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

Never ever seen you


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 29, 2009)

:OO I guess I'm not famous  lol


----------



## Kyle (Mar 30, 2009)

I've seen you rarely so no.


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 30, 2009)

Ofcourse I have seen you. ^^^^


----------



## Nightray (Mar 30, 2009)

of*course*I_seen_you.*you're*_one_of*my*BFF's _!_


----------



## Sarah (Mar 30, 2009)

Yess! =D


----------



## laneybaney921 (Mar 30, 2009)

yes


----------



## Kiley (Mar 30, 2009)

yup


----------



## Sarah (Mar 30, 2009)

Kinda


----------



## Princess (Mar 30, 2009)

yep


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 30, 2009)

yes but you changed your siggy so i was confused haha


----------



## Nightray (Mar 30, 2009)

Yup seen you xD


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 30, 2009)

_OfcourseIseenyou. Youroneoftehbff's_


----------



## Thunder (Mar 30, 2009)

I believe yew welcomed me


----------



## Nightray (Mar 30, 2009)

Of course *hugs crash * xD


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 30, 2009)

yes mrs Jo- i mean ugh, NIGHT!!  XD


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 30, 2009)

ya


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 30, 2009)

ja


----------



## Nightray (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup, seen you a bunch of times >_>


----------



## Fontana (Mar 31, 2009)

seen you a lot lately...


----------



## Nightray (Mar 31, 2009)

Is that you in your avvie? ^^

Yup, see you mostly in ever topic xD


----------



## Fontana (Mar 31, 2009)

yep thats me


----------



## Nightray (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome xPP

yup


----------



## Fontana (Mar 31, 2009)

is that you in your avi O:


----------



## Nightray (Mar 31, 2009)

No, thats my personal str!pper megah xD lol jk


----------



## Fontana (Mar 31, 2009)

i thought so

and dont 'lol jk' me cause i know its true


----------



## Nightray (Mar 31, 2009)

Of course its *true*, b/c every time I give megah a cake-.....Nvm xP I love cake XDDDD


----------



## Fontana (Mar 31, 2009)

OM*G THERES CAKE AT MY HOUSE O:


----------



## Nightray (Mar 31, 2009)

Orly?....I want some _cake_!....Give meh some cake....please? *grins*


I think this is teh first time I ever talked to you ...xD


----------



## Fontana (Mar 31, 2009)

yea pretty random

oh well

aww its too late i ate the cake O:


----------



## Hal (Mar 31, 2009)

WHO R YOU jk
Yep I know him.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 31, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> yea pretty random
> 
> oh well
> 
> aww its too late i ate the cake O:


Oh no, How dare you eat all teh cake and leaves none for meh. ;( :throwingrottenapples:  LOL. xDDD
Of course I know Waluigi, He's been famous ever since he got here xD



Hal is famous too xD


----------



## Sarah (Mar 31, 2009)

Yupp! I know teh sacred Nighteh!


----------



## Rene (Mar 31, 2009)

yeah i've seen you


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 31, 2009)

Of course I've seen you before! <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Your teh silly one j/k </small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Sarah (Mar 31, 2009)

Yess.


----------



## Rene (Mar 31, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Of course I've seen you before! <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Your teh silly one j/k </small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


lol, seriously, am i the silly one?  :dance: 

<big> yes Sarah i've seen you </big>
you're like a pop-up i just can't click away  :yay:

EDIT: sorry sarah, i guess i didn't push the H-button heard enough  :r


----------



## Sarah (Mar 31, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all it's Sara*<big>h</big>* :yay: xD
Second, I take that as a compliment. 
And third, yes i have seen you a lot.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 31, 2009)

I see you a lot. ^^^^^^


----------



## FITZEH (Mar 31, 2009)

Yea seen you alot^^^

Im not   T_T


----------



## Sarah (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes you are. ^_^
I've seen you lots. =D


----------



## FITZEH (Mar 31, 2009)

Im not T_T

You are very popular!


----------



## D Man 83 (Mar 31, 2009)

never seen before


----------



## FITZEH (Mar 31, 2009)

I knew i wasnt popular!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ Umm I've never seen you.. xD


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 31, 2009)

famous ^^^  


^_^


----------



## Rene (Mar 31, 2009)

yup, seen you here and there


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 31, 2009)

yup seen you here and there and EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 31, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 31, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## D Man 83 (Mar 31, 2009)

seen you alot


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 31, 2009)

No clue who you is.


----------



## Joe (Mar 31, 2009)

yaa.


----------



## Jarrrad (Mar 31, 2009)

NO.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 31, 2009)

Seen you once =/


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Mar 31, 2009)

yea.


----------



## D Man 83 (Mar 31, 2009)

no


----------



## Nic (Mar 31, 2009)

Everybody has known me. : -)


----------



## Nightray (Mar 31, 2009)

Of course I know this happy fella, LOL>


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 31, 2009)

^couple times...


----------



## Thunder (Mar 31, 2009)

Course i has.


----------



## Princess (Mar 31, 2009)

DUH CRASHNO XD


----------



## Nightray (Mar 31, 2009)

Of course mai daughter is famous xDDDDDDDDd


----------



## Princess (Mar 31, 2009)

MOTHER<3333333333


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 31, 2009)

^yeh


----------



## Nightray (Apr 1, 2009)

mhm


----------



## Gnome (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 1, 2009)

IDK, not really.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 1, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> IDK, not really.


lolwut?


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 1, 2009)

^^^ yaaaah!


----------



## Horus (Apr 1, 2009)

shur

btw i no luse k?


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 1, 2009)

^^^ I'VE SEEN YOU LOTSS. ^^^


----------



## Gnome (Apr 1, 2009)

Hell YEAH!


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm just kewl like that ;D
(btw I HAVE SEEN YOU!!)
This dude *points to Sean* is friggen' bombb


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 1, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I'm famous on TBT, I know all of you though, so that might count for somthing. XD


----------



## kalinn (Apr 2, 2009)

hmm so i got skipped? 
so lets do this again =] 

and no, i havent seen you sorry


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 2, 2009)

^um...no?!


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 2, 2009)

well, kalinn, youre not famous, but ive seen you


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 2, 2009)

oh, damn it, matty posted before me. ive seen you too, matty. =D


----------



## kalinn (Apr 2, 2009)

i know you.. 
i remember because when i first joined here i was gonna ask for you to add me 
to your friend roster. 
and then i saw your note about town and i was like wow.. what a jerk. haha


----------



## kalinn (Apr 2, 2009)

AH mikey beat me too. lol 

but yes ive seen mikey around.. 
but since he said im not famous.. 
your not famous either!


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 2, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> i know you..
> i remember because when i first joined here i was gonna ask for you to add me
> to your friend roster.
> and then i saw your note about town and i was like wow.. what a jerk. haha


what? are u talking to me?!?
but if youre talking about matty, hes not a jerk. hes a cool guy.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 2, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man,and anyways my list is almost full kalinn


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 2, 2009)

I've seen both of you too.


----------



## John102 (Apr 2, 2009)

i've seen you a few times.....today especially.


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 2, 2009)

yupp, i see you a bunch


----------



## Gnome (Apr 2, 2009)

Occasionally.


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 2, 2009)

Often


----------



## acfreak (Apr 2, 2009)

never seen you


----------



## MygL (Apr 2, 2009)

No?


----------



## John102 (Apr 2, 2009)

i knowez you


----------



## Gnome (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes to the last 3 people.


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 2, 2009)

yea i've seen you a few times


----------



## MygL (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## John102 (Apr 2, 2009)

yesh.....mr sicky.....or so you say.....


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes...


----------



## MygL (Apr 2, 2009)

Yup, but I think your avvy contains spoilers =P

AND siggy


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 2, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Yup, but I think your avvy contains spoilers =P


I have seen you lots

(shhhh.... no ones noticed yet..... don't tell >.> <.<)


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 2, 2009)

Nope


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 2, 2009)

yes!  ^_^


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Apr 2, 2009)

see you frequently


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 2, 2009)

[quote="]see you frequently[/quote]hardly ever see you on here but it's a whole different story on wifi lol


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 2, 2009)

yup


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 3, 2009)

No, i don't know you


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 3, 2009)

yep


----------



## Abdelogu (Apr 3, 2009)

what about me?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 3, 2009)

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Unfortunately </small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>Yep.


----------



## Abdelogu (Apr 3, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen you around


----------



## Nic (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 3, 2009)

yep!


----------



## Nic (Apr 3, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> yep!


Well no duh.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 3, 2009)

^^^Of course^^^ 
hasnt everyone..?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 3, 2009)

Yup. o=


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 3, 2009)

of course


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 3, 2009)

^^ YEAH!!  ^^


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

Never seen ya


----------



## Hal (Apr 3, 2009)

Ive Seen Ya!


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Never seen ya


You've never seen me, Jenn?
Orlynao? xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

Who are you?
How do you know my name?!
STALKER!!!


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Who are you?
> How do you know my name?!
> STALKER!!!


lol it's under your avy JENN JENN JENN


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Who are you?
> How do you know my name?!
> STALKER!!!


JENNIFAAAA
Sure sure. Im your stalker bishh xDD


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because it's the name of my AC person creature thing doesn't mean it's my name oo;;


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao  XD ^^^

well i know it's your real name now, cuz you said it was   :gyroiddance:


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mhm true.
Now go away.


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 3, 2009)

coffee?


----------



## Sarah (Apr 3, 2009)

Yess.


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

Saw u. xP


----------



## Nic (Apr 3, 2009)

My twin sure is now.


----------



## Ms_Hobo (Apr 3, 2009)

My twin sure is now.


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 3, 2009)

who's dis jerkface?


----------



## Nic (Apr 3, 2009)

If we told you, It wouldn't be a secret.


----------



## Ms_Hobo (Apr 3, 2009)

If we told you, It wouldn't be a secret.


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 3, 2009)

oh, well it's obvious to me now...

you are either the same person or Mr_Hobo has a friend


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 3, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> oh, well it's obvious to me now...
> 
> you are either the same person or Mr_Hobo has a friend


lmao, hobo's don't have friends!!!!!


----------



## Nic (Apr 3, 2009)

It will be told this sunday.


----------



## Ms_Hobo (Apr 3, 2009)

It will be told this sunday.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

Who cares anyways?
They just want you to be curious.

Anyways, yes I see you a lot =]

^^@bananaoracle -__-


----------



## Nightray (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Who cares anyways?
> They just want you to be curious.
> 
> Anyways, yes I see you a lot =]
> ...


Of course I seen this coffee bean, She's in my coffee xDDD


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

JENNAAFAA!


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ms_Hobo said:
			
		

> It will be told this sunday.


OM*G I CAN'T WAIT I'M SO EXCITED

<small><small>*sarcasm*</small></small>


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Apr 3, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> Ms_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen you sometimes.


----------



## Spaghettionatree (Apr 3, 2009)

psssh iunno if im famous on TBT or not. All i kno is that my user cant get anymore random


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

The hell are you?^^


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 3, 2009)

Everyone knows Coffee! ^^


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Apr 3, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Everyone knows Coffee! ^^


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...................... don't think so.


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 3, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Everyone knows Coffee! ^^


who is "Coffee!"?   XD


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

Saw u.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Apr 3, 2009)

3 users reading this topic
Members: Bell_Hunter, Mr_Hobo, Ms_Hobo 
Ms_Hobo?

Seen you Berry


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

yuh


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

O__O HELL. NAH.

[lmao jk]


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Apr 3, 2009)

Yesh. Every topic i go to.


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

yepp


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Horus (Apr 3, 2009)

wh000 r u!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??!?!11??!!?1!!?!??!


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

....Don't see you much.


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

mhm.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Apr 3, 2009)

Yesh


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 3, 2009)

yuppp


----------



## Horus (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ....Don't see you much.


</3


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

mhm.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 3, 2009)

lol, it's a circle.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

...not really


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 3, 2009)

^of course ive seen teh coffee!


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

nopez


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

a little


----------



## Caleb (Apr 3, 2009)

yupz


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

YUP


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Gnome (Apr 3, 2009)

Yuperoo.


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/a9wO2T_872I&feature=related


----------



## Gnome (Apr 3, 2009)

Are you kidding me? But no, not that much.


----------



## Rene (Apr 4, 2009)

Yup, you were the one with the torterra avatar :dance:


----------



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes I have.


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 4, 2009)

Ive seen Sarah!


----------



## djman900 (Apr 4, 2009)

ive seen nintenmad


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 4, 2009)

I've pwned DJ!!!


----------



## djman900 (Apr 4, 2009)

yea rite XD (famous)


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 4, 2009)

yuuup, apparently i'm your psychic!!


----------



## Caleb (Apr 4, 2009)

yup^


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 4, 2009)

Ive _seeen_ caleb before


----------



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2009)

I've seen nintenmad!! =D


----------



## Joe (Apr 4, 2009)

yaa


----------



## Kyle (Apr 4, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2009)

Yess. =)


----------



## Caleb (Apr 4, 2009)

all the time!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 4, 2009)

YUs


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 4, 2009)

ZSeeeen you


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 4, 2009)

YES!!


















no..


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 4, 2009)

^of course ive seen toon


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 4, 2009)

I think I'm popular.

_Rockman!  is full of himself._


----------



## Nic (Apr 4, 2009)

Of course I seen everybody here.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 4, 2009)

NOPE.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## Nic (Apr 4, 2009)

[quote="Toon]NOPE.[/quote]Lulz you seen me before but not  my face.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 4, 2009)

seen ( wish i didnt)


----------



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2009)

Yupp.


----------



## Gallade526 (Apr 4, 2009)

havent seen you much djman900


----------



## Nic (Apr 4, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> seen ( wish i didnt)


I wish you would leave The Bell Tree.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 4, 2009)

SCREW U1


----------



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2009)

Yess..


----------



## djman900 (Apr 4, 2009)

[quote="Toon]SCREW U1[/quote]

ive seen ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2009)

Yea..


----------



## AndyB (Apr 4, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 4, 2009)

never seen ya


----------



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2009)

You're teh coffeh.. Yess..


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 4, 2009)

COFFEHZZ


----------



## Rene (Apr 4, 2009)

maybe, sig looks familiar, so not sure ..


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 4, 2009)

Sometimes...I see you around


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 4, 2009)

COFFEHZZ


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 4, 2009)

Nope..


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 4, 2009)

<_<


----------



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2009)

Yuss.


----------



## smasher (Apr 4, 2009)

Services!


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 4, 2009)

nope


----------



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2009)

I've seen you a couple times.


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 4, 2009)

have anyone seen me?


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 4, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Nope..


i have seen you everywhere!!!!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 4, 2009)

yes


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 4, 2009)

[quote="Toon]yes[/quote]you have seen me?


----------



## djman900 (Apr 4, 2009)

i havnt seen u


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 4, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> i havnt seen u


im on alot talking about animals :gyroiddance:


----------



## Princess (Apr 4, 2009)

no


----------



## smasher (Apr 4, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> i havnt seen u


I brawl you!


----------



## SilverCyrus (Apr 4, 2009)

nopes sorry

havent been on TBT for awhile
to much L4D for me i guess


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 4, 2009)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> nopes sorry
> 
> havent been on TBT for awhile
> to much L4D for me i guess


i havent seen you T_T


----------



## Kyle (Apr 4, 2009)

No.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Apr 4, 2009)

never


----------



## SilverCyrus (Apr 4, 2009)

No never


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 4, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 4, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Nope


I have seen you.....


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 4, 2009)

yes


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 4, 2009)

[quote="Toon]yes[/quote]me? or watercat8


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Can't say I've ever seen you before.  But now I have


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Can't say I've ever seen you before.  But now I have


nope.

 <_<  <_<  <_<


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 4, 2009)

ZOMG HI DARTH!!.....


........I mean saw.. 
<_<


----------



## child911 (Apr 4, 2009)

see you a lot


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 4, 2009)

[quote="Toon]ZOMG HI DARTH!!.....


........I mean saw.. 
<_<[/quote]i have seen you alot


----------



## child911 (Apr 4, 2009)

don't see you too much.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 4, 2009)

yes


----------



## Kimmi2 (Apr 4, 2009)

yep like 20 times


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Another new face


----------



## Nic (Apr 4, 2009)

i seen you before on old topics.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 4, 2009)

HOBOOO


----------



## Nic (Apr 4, 2009)

[quote="Toon]HOBOOO[/quote]is that towards I'm gay? Well I sure am.  It's just funny how straight people make fun of gays. The only gays they like is girls when they kiss each other.


----------



## Rene (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah seen you, you're the one who takes everything and then i really mean _everything_ personal ..


----------



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2009)

Of course! =)


----------



## child911 (Apr 4, 2009)

every day!


----------



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2009)

^^ Lots! xD


----------



## Darkbunny (Apr 4, 2009)

I see you so many times! i wonder why? XD


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 4, 2009)

I see you alot


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 4, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]HOBOOO


is that towards I'm gay? Well I sure am.  It's just funny how straight people make fun of gays. The only gays they like is girls when they kiss each other.[/quote]No...

I just stretched you name.   
And Ive seen you.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 4, 2009)

of course u r


----------



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2009)

I've seen youu.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 4, 2009)

yup seen you


----------



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2009)

Yuppers


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 4, 2009)

yuppers


----------



## Nightray (Apr 4, 2009)

yuppers


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 4, 2009)

no.

HA I BROKE TEH CHAIN!


----------



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2009)

Kitty!  has see you


----------



## Nightray (Apr 4, 2009)

[quote="Toon]no.

HA I BROKE TEH CHAIN![/quote]never seen you b/c your always using the dark side, x{{{{


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Mah Wife. <3


----------



## Nightray (Apr 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> ^ Mah Wife. <3


My Princess LOL. *hugs muh* xP


----------



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2009)

Yea...


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Princess!?   


Yah, seen joo.


----------



## Princess (Apr 4, 2009)

no


----------



## Nightray (Apr 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. Well..............Excuse me.... PRINCESS ! xDDD


My pally xDD


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lulz. I  nots in yur lsit btw. *Bashes with leek*


----------



## Nightray (Apr 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg, You're not in my sig, my bad xD


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good girl.

*Puts leek away*


----------



## Nightray (Apr 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOl. x[[ Whats a _Leek_?


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A vegetable.


Google image it ftw?


----------



## Nightray (Apr 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. and why did you grab a leek? x]


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They fail.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 4, 2009)

Quite annoying But yes I have seen you xP ^^


----------



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2009)

I've seen you around. =)


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 4, 2009)

Seen you


----------



## Princess (Apr 4, 2009)

yes


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes. P


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 5, 2009)

I've seen this character on one or two occasions.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep, has anyone noticed that it is the same people posting?


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes ( for both )


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 5, 2009)

yup, i see you posting a lot in the forum games


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 5, 2009)

^ya


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes. 

@royal thats cause forum games are fun.


----------



## chloeedgar (Apr 6, 2009)

nope


----------



## djman900 (Apr 6, 2009)

nope


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 6, 2009)

yes


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 6, 2009)

Yesh....


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 6, 2009)

sure...


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 6, 2009)

yuuuuup


----------



## Princess (Apr 6, 2009)

once or twice.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 6, 2009)

PALEVI!


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 6, 2009)

BRANDON! CRASH


----------



## Resonate (Apr 6, 2009)

I've Seen Yeu


----------



## Thunder (Apr 6, 2009)

Pewtmon


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 6, 2009)

Cashew

Hi Crash


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes...


----------



## Miranda (Apr 6, 2009)

I have seen you.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 6, 2009)

Mirandi : D


----------



## Sarah (Apr 6, 2009)

I says yes.


----------



## Resonate (Apr 6, 2009)

Uh-huh


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 6, 2009)

Once or twice......


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 6, 2009)

neva seen u


----------



## Nightray (Apr 6, 2009)

BACON xD


----------



## Sarah (Apr 6, 2009)

Mhmm


----------



## Resonate (Apr 6, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 6, 2009)

yea


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 6, 2009)

^ Yes I've seen you around before.


----------



## Horus (Apr 6, 2009)

i couldn't not see you, 3k posts....


----------



## djman900 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ive seen this *censored.7.6* b4


----------



## Nightray (Apr 6, 2009)

I've seen you before x]]


----------



## Ricano (Apr 6, 2009)

a few times


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 6, 2009)

Nah


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 6, 2009)

yes, you live in funtown


----------



## Nic (Apr 6, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> yes, you live in funtown


Ja, ich habe dieses Skater um.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 6, 2009)

^nope


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 6, 2009)

^Totally not, never ever.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 6, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> ^Totally not, never ever.


^same D


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 6, 2009)

^^ I've seen you around plenty of times.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 6, 2009)

not for the best reasons


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 6, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wha... what does that mean... SOMEBODY TRANSLATE PLEASE!!!   :O


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 6, 2009)

ohhaii!
You new here?
Welcome

(xD)


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2009)

Saw you .. .Alot. i think. Lol.


----------



## dsmaster64 (Apr 6, 2009)

Possibly?


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 6, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> ohhaii!
> You new here?
> Welcome
> 
> (xD)


LMAO i saw your new avi and was like,  ...WHOA

can you translate what the hobo said plz??  lol   :gyroiddance:


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 6, 2009)

no


----------



## Princess (Apr 6, 2009)

JENNAFA


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 6, 2009)

yes, pretty much every day


----------



## Gnome (Apr 6, 2009)

Kinda sorta-ish?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 6, 2009)

^ya


----------



## Darkbunny (Apr 6, 2009)

definitely!^^


----------



## Princess (Apr 6, 2009)

no


----------



## dsmaster64 (Apr 6, 2009)

A' course. I'm older, remember?


----------



## djman900 (Apr 6, 2009)

ive seen


----------



## Princess (Apr 6, 2009)

yes


----------



## Nightray (Apr 6, 2009)

Yup. of course. xD


----------



## djman900 (Apr 6, 2009)

ive seen u jojo


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 6, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Yup. of course. xD


_OFCOURSEE!!_ 

She one of teh hoes xDDD


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yea...... :/


----------



## Nightray (Apr 6, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Yea...... :/


Whos Kirbster ._. 
xD


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 6, 2009)

:/ Seen you....


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 6, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> :/ Seen you....


Seen youuu.

Brotha from 'nother motha


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 6, 2009)

i've seen you all


----------



## djman900 (Apr 6, 2009)

ive seen the chill skater XD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 6, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS WRONG WITH MY NEW AVII?!?!?!
xD


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 6, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely nothing, Gabss.

Veeeerrrrrryyyyyy Preeeettttyyyy, Loveeee


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 6, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT JUMPED OUT AT MEEE

the face is so close up and colorful lol


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 6, 2009)

Seen you lotss.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 6, 2009)

Seen...you....


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 6, 2009)

yup <_<


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes;


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 6, 2009)

...yeah..


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 6, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ...yeah..


Never seen you...
Ever.


Are you new?


----------



## Nightray (Apr 6, 2009)

mhm,


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 6, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feh. Why do I care?

Yeah, Seen you...


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 6, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Care bout what?

 Dude. Who are you!?

D


----------



## Thunder (Apr 6, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure acts like : P

Yeppers.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 6, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<_<  Whatever.


----------



## IslandGuy (Apr 6, 2009)

Quoting limit 5 levels deep.

NO


----------



## Thunder (Apr 6, 2009)

Whoa, a vet.


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 6, 2009)

Seen you


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh. An older member.
Never seen you.

This is to Islandguy.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 6, 2009)

Ya.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 6, 2009)

Yuh, can't get me with that thunder cloud >


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 6, 2009)

Yuz!


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yesh....


----------



## Miranda (Apr 6, 2009)

I have seen hubbeh =]


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 6, 2009)

^^^ Yes seen you before.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 6, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> I have seen hubbeh =]


MIRANDI xD


----------



## Thunder (Apr 6, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 6, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Yuh, can't get me with that thunder cloud >


Have you looked above your head recently? c:<


----------



## Miranda (Apr 6, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Yup.


of course I've seen my brother =]


----------



## Caleb (Apr 6, 2009)

all of the time^


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yepppppp...


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 6, 2009)

^^^ Again? Yep.


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 6, 2009)

But of course ;D


----------



## Thunder (Apr 6, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oshi- *bumps into Ryudo*

 :veryhappy: 

Yep.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 6, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh really?
*gets a star in an item box* {=<
Wanna take this outside? o:<


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 6, 2009)

kinda[;


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 6, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> kinda[;


o;

*goes to a corner*


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 6, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hellyeeaahh[;


----------



## Thunder (Apr 6, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it's raining out! I can't do anything in the rain :O

Yus


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 6, 2009)

I think so...


----------



## Thunder (Apr 6, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I think so...


Well don't think boi, know so!

Yes.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 6, 2009)

seen


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 6, 2009)

^^^ Seen you.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 6, 2009)

MOS DEF!


----------



## Nightray (Apr 7, 2009)

Mhm, Course I seen this emo xD xP jk


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 7, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Mhm, Course I seen this emo xD xP jk


of course i've seen this...non emo?
lol


----------



## Nightray (Apr 7, 2009)

Emo cake xD


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 7, 2009)

oh hai


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Seen you here and there.


----------



## Banana Pie (Apr 7, 2009)

nope neva seen ya 

sozzie xxx0xx


----------



## Riri (Apr 7, 2009)

No your not.


----------



## Banana Pie (Apr 7, 2009)

oh well thnks >.<

niether r u.

never seen u before


----------



## Riri (Apr 7, 2009)

> oh well thnks >.<
> 
> niether r u.
> 
> never seen u before


  Meh, I'm more one to stay in the shadows (or under my rock. Whatever works for the peoples here). I come out sometimes to post, but rarely. Plus, I left TBt for a few months due to the fact I stopped playing Animal Crossing.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey! its you.. ^^


----------



## Banana Pie (Apr 7, 2009)

o ok ......  yes i hav seen u


----------



## Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

on a plate.


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 7, 2009)

yes but you always change your avy


----------



## Riri (Apr 7, 2009)

I see you all the time. 
(no one sees me cuz I hide in mai rock though)


----------



## Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

yes. no idk
xD


----------



## Banana Pie (Apr 7, 2009)

wooo. on a plate mayte xDDDDD

yes i seen u der now


----------



## Thunder (Apr 7, 2009)

...


----------



## Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

ZOMG WHO ARE YOU???


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 7, 2009)

._.


----------



## Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

.-.


----------



## Banana Pie (Apr 7, 2009)

omg wud u answer instead of say ....



JJJJEEZZZ

nd yea seen u


----------



## Suaure (Apr 7, 2009)

YEAHALOLWUTROFLLOLINGLMAOTISNFLOLHAGSWTFFU!


----------



## Banana Pie (Apr 7, 2009)

oh yes.. uh huh
i understand ye


----------



## Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

UHWHOTHEFAKRU? OHIVESEENYOUORWAITHAVEI?IDUNNOLOLOLOLOLOLDUNBEAN003


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 7, 2009)

.....Y
e
a


----------



## Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

..........n
o
<


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 7, 2009)

F
a
c
k
y
o
u


.........No


----------



## Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

S
T
F
U

NUB

.........sadly yes jk
yah


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 7, 2009)

N
o

y
o
u

D:<

And....I think so


----------



## Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

D:
yes


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 7, 2009)

lolno

/jokes


----------



## Thunder (Apr 7, 2009)

Who the hell are you?


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 7, 2009)

who the hell are YOU?


----------



## Kimmi2 (Apr 7, 2009)

sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 7, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess, sometimes, i guess.


Unfortunately..


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 7, 2009)

Seriously, dude, Who are you...


----------



## Thunder (Apr 7, 2009)

I am your father..


----------



## Kimmi2 (Apr 7, 2009)

IM UR MOTHER 13ITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I am your father..


..I thought you were my uncle....


----------



## Thunder (Apr 7, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> IM UR MOTHER 13ITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh, so you are a girl  :r 

No, grandpa.

Kill me billy!


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Kills Grandpa Crash*

Oops....


----------



## Riri (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen you. Might have you on my ACCF list unless you deleted me...(I'm riley from kingdom)


----------



## Lewis (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Apr 7, 2009)

IM A GUY 13ITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(WHO THE HELL R U!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!)


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 7, 2009)

no


----------



## Kimmi2 (Apr 7, 2009)

IM A GUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Riri (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes. (to coffeebean!)
(no one knows me cuz of mai rawck)


----------



## Lewis (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes..


----------



## Riri (Apr 7, 2009)

O rlly nao? Btw yes.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 7, 2009)

Nope... Maybe once or twice.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 7, 2009)

^duh


----------



## Resonate (Apr 7, 2009)

Uh-Huh


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 7, 2009)

YES


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes?
DID i see you?..


----------



## Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

yuh


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Bubba2020 (Apr 7, 2009)

never


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 7, 2009)

Yup seen you....


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes^^^^^^^^^


----------



## John102 (Apr 9, 2009)

yup^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Thunder (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeeeeeep


----------



## Resonate (Apr 9, 2009)

Yuuuuuuup


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 9, 2009)

I've seen you.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 9, 2009)

Seen You. Indubitubly


----------



## chloeedgar (Apr 9, 2009)

never seen you


----------



## chloeedgar (Apr 9, 2009)

no ive seen u


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 9, 2009)

seen you


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh yes xD!


----------



## smasher (Apr 9, 2009)

Yuuuuup


----------



## John102 (Apr 9, 2009)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## smasher (Apr 9, 2009)

You too


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 9, 2009)

Why yes I have


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 9, 2009)

^^^ But of course. =D


----------



## Gnome (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 9, 2009)

yup


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 9, 2009)

Pshyeah


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh yeah /\


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 9, 2009)

BIIITAAAA!!!<3


----------



## Princess (Apr 9, 2009)

GABSTERRRRRRR<33333333333
MAI LUV


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 9, 2009)

YAY! OF COURSE!   
THA CRY!!!


----------



## smasher (Apr 9, 2009)

Barely seen you.


----------



## Nic (Apr 9, 2009)

seen


----------



## fitzy (Apr 9, 2009)

Yup seen...


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 9, 2009)

kinda ^_^


----------



## Princess (Apr 9, 2009)

of course


----------



## fitzy (Apr 9, 2009)

Mega famous!!


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 9, 2009)

yah!


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah. You're the guy with the funny Naruto avatar.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 9, 2009)

i know xD

oh, yeah, seen you


----------



## fitzy (Apr 9, 2009)

of course, we're both brown XD


----------



## djman900 (Apr 9, 2009)

of course u r


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 9, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> of course, we're both brown XD


we brown guys need to stick together, bro xD 

oh.. ye, ive seen you ALOT


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 9, 2009)

see you a lot


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 9, 2009)

xD Of course I've seen you


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 9, 2009)

You bought a bunch of my stuff.


----------



## Resonate (Apr 9, 2009)

^ I know this guy


----------



## smasher (Apr 9, 2009)

^ I know this guy


----------



## Tornado (Apr 9, 2009)

ive seen u smasher ALOT XD


----------



## TigerCrossing (Apr 9, 2009)

^Seen you a few times..


----------



## djman900 (Apr 9, 2009)

yea i brawlwed u


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 9, 2009)

surprisingly i havent seen you


----------



## goronking (Apr 9, 2009)

Havent seen you


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 9, 2009)

Haven't seen you.


----------



## beehdaubs (Apr 9, 2009)

Haven't seen you.


----------



## Princess (Apr 9, 2009)

but of course


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 9, 2009)

yup i've seen you lots  ^_^

wow lots of "no i haven't seen you" 's on this page lol


----------



## Hal (Apr 9, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## goronking (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Nightray (Apr 9, 2009)

of course xD


----------



## Resonate (Apr 9, 2009)

^ A little.


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 10, 2009)

Suree P


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 10, 2009)

A bit.


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 10, 2009)

yes, but mostly today


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 10, 2009)

^^ Yess


----------



## Resonate (Apr 10, 2009)

A little.


----------



## John102 (Apr 10, 2009)

pootman, is awesome cause yous from VA 

he be famous too.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 10, 2009)

Who? Oh, him? I guess so.


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, I see you alot


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 10, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Who? Oh, him? I guess so.


Of course! Very famous


----------



## John102 (Apr 10, 2009)

kinda famous


----------



## Resonate (Apr 10, 2009)

VA BUDDY! 

Of course I've seen him.


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes and yes.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 10, 2009)

Indubitably yes.


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeppersz


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeh ^^


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 10, 2009)

Mmhmmm


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 10, 2009)

Why hello.... I've seen you.


----------



## Resonate (Apr 10, 2009)

Yah


----------



## MygL (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah...


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 10, 2009)

Of course! ^^


----------



## Nightray (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes of course I sawz youz !!!1!!111!!!eleven11!!11!1one11111!!!!!!!!!!one


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 10, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## MygL (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes....


----------



## Resonate (Apr 10, 2009)

Uh-huh....


----------



## Thunder (Apr 12, 2009)

No, cuz am blind :O

Yus


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 12, 2009)

yea a ton of times


----------



## Sarah (Apr 12, 2009)

Of course. ^_^


----------



## Resonate (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 12, 2009)

sure ^_^


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeeaahh.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 12, 2009)

Yuss.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 12, 2009)

Definitely ;]]


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 12, 2009)

yes


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 12, 2009)

Yupp.


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 12, 2009)

i am?


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 12, 2009)

laneybaney921 said:
			
		

> i am?


I've seen you alot, so yes :]


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah. <_<


----------



## laneybaney921 (Apr 12, 2009)

defintly hub


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 12, 2009)

yup


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeeaah


----------



## Nightbane (Apr 12, 2009)

Who the hell r u?


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 12, 2009)

welcome to TBT!

J/K x]


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 12, 2009)

Nightbane said:
			
		

> Who the hell r u?


Newbie much? <.<


----------



## Princess (Apr 12, 2009)

IF YOU DONT KNOW MISHIE
THEN YOU SUCK


----------



## PaJami (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi there, ACROX 
Also, everyone knows cry


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 12, 2009)

^^ Lmfao


----------



## Princess (Apr 12, 2009)

@ corn flakes dude idk you even though im talking to u on the chat right now xD


----------



## PaJami (Apr 12, 2009)

That's new


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 12, 2009)

OMG I KNOW YOU!

CORN FLAKES!!! D


----------



## PaJami (Apr 12, 2009)

You don't own me!


----------



## Nightray (Apr 12, 2009)

uh huh XD


----------



## Princess (Apr 12, 2009)

RANDOM CORN FLAKES DUDE

AND ^^^^^ OM*G WHO R U???


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 12, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> You don't own me!


DUDE. I so own yuuhh 

I gots mai siggeh to PROVE ITT.

Click the spoiler


----------



## Princess (Apr 12, 2009)

pssh who owned him 1st?
XD


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 12, 2009)

^^^ Seen you before.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 12, 2009)

But of course!


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 12, 2009)

hell yeah!


----------



## SilverCyrus (Apr 12, 2009)

nope i dont thinks i have


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 12, 2009)

^^^ Seen you a couple of times.


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 12, 2009)

pshhh yea


----------



## Princess (Apr 12, 2009)

yuh


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 12, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> yuh


Of course.

_You'remybestestfriend_


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've seen you around.


----------



## Resonate (Apr 12, 2009)

Si.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 12, 2009)

indeed


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 12, 2009)

Quite really.


----------



## Princess (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes
@mishie your mine too n.n<3


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Miranda (Apr 12, 2009)

i don't think i've seen you.


----------



## Princess (Apr 12, 2009)

Mirandiiiii


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 12, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Mirandiiiii


Everyone knows Cryindarkness!   If you dont then....sucks for youuuu, sukkka


----------



## Resonate (Apr 12, 2009)

I Know Yeu.  Hi ACROX! =D


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 12, 2009)

I have seen you Pootman, why you post before me? But I have not seen the person above you.


----------



## Princess (Apr 12, 2009)

if you dont know Mishie (ACROX) then I dont know you. Suckka!


----------



## SilverCyrus (Apr 12, 2009)

Of Course


----------



## Miranda (Apr 12, 2009)

I have seen silvercyrus and i've seen the two beautiful ladies above me <33 =]


----------



## SilverCyrus (Apr 12, 2009)

yeps,


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 13, 2009)

um, i think i have seen you but not too much


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep.... I've seen you.  And.... I fed the pikmin.  Shhhhhhh


----------



## Miranda (Apr 13, 2009)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

Yus<333333 :}


----------



## SilverCyrus (Apr 13, 2009)

yes lots


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 13, 2009)

yup!


----------



## SilverCyrus (Apr 13, 2009)

yeppers


----------



## Josh (Apr 13, 2009)

yess


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 13, 2009)

kinda 

xD


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 13, 2009)

Yup^^ !


----------



## tazaza (Apr 13, 2009)

yup i have^^^^


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 13, 2009)

Uh huh! ^^^


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 13, 2009)

not really


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 13, 2009)

no?


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 13, 2009)

I've seen you around.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 13, 2009)

Yup!!^^


----------



## tazaza (Apr 13, 2009)

yup ^^^^


----------



## Elliot (Apr 13, 2009)

Haven't seen you that much.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 13, 2009)

yupp


----------



## Elliot (Apr 13, 2009)

Same.. =D.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep!!


----------



## Rene (Apr 13, 2009)

lots


----------



## Gnome (Apr 13, 2009)

I've seen you every once in awhile.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah seen you!!!=D


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 13, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Yep!!


yeah, sure u r  <_<


----------



## sa3ood (Apr 13, 2009)

I Always C U So Yeah


(I Bet That Im Not Famous)


----------



## John102 (Apr 13, 2009)

No, not famous......

I'm John, it's nice to meet you.


----------



## tazaza (Apr 13, 2009)

no not really


----------



## alexandraa (Apr 13, 2009)

^^^ Never until now


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

I think i've seen you a few times..


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 13, 2009)

Who the hell are you?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello... Adam...


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 13, 2009)

HOW DO YOU KNOW MY NAME!?


----------



## tazaza (Apr 13, 2009)

yes i have


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> HOW DO YOU KNOW MY NAME!?


*points to ACCF info*

Yes.


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 13, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That isn't my name...


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 13, 2009)

sure ^


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is... MAPLETON! :O


Yeeeep, you narutard you


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 13, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about!?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quit messing with me, Full of good stuff!


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 13, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, whatty?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :r 

3222 9933 4281 is a ****** :O


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 13, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..*censored.3.0* it, i'll just call you Cindy  :veryhappy:


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 13, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cindy? Who Cindy?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

Would you rather be called *censored.1.2*? :}


----------



## John102 (Apr 13, 2009)

famous ^^^^^


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey Johnny boy :B


----------



## tazaza (Apr 13, 2009)

yep


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 13, 2009)

yes


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 13, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Would you rather be called *censored.1.2*? :}


Idk what 1.2 is, but Andy probably calls me it regularly, so I'm probably used to it.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

*censored.1.2* You are!


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 13, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> *censored.1.2* You are!


....











<small>Your face.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 13, 2009)

*rolls eyes* Quit fighting, children.                                          @Brandon: NO NAME CALLING! D:<


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 13, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> *rolls eyes* Quit fighting, children.                                          @Brandon: NO NAME CALLING! D:<


Yeah, brandon!

*sticks out tounge*


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> *rolls eyes* Quit fighting, children.                                          @Brandon: NO NAME CALLING! D:<


Pffth, it's not like you own me 


<small><small><small>owait...</small></small></small>


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 13, 2009)

STOP SPAMMING THE *censored.3.0*ING GAME.


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 13, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> STOP SPAMMING THE *censored.3.0*ING GAME.


No you.


Seen you. xP


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 13, 2009)

<_<  I know you.


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 13, 2009)

watercat8  has seen Hub12 alot.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 13, 2009)

Shut up, Hubbeh


----------



## tazaza (Apr 13, 2009)

yes once


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for screwing up my post tazaza.  <_< 



Ass.  <_< 

Seen you.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Thanks for screwing up my post tazaza.  <_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hub, tell us what's bothering you instead of taking it out on others <_<


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...And?.........

I know you.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's bothering you?


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 13, 2009)

sure!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeppers


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 13, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen you, but I wish that I haven't


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 13, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you too.   

Seen you.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wut? Me? D:


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 13, 2009)

Psh. No. I'm way off posts cuz I'm on my phone and its difficult D:


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

Keh, GET OFF TEH FONEZ.

Seen you.


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 13, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 13, 2009)

@Brandon: No, I mean literally, im on tbt on my phone.


----------



## tazaza (Apr 13, 2009)

seen you a bunch of times


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> @Brandon: No, I mean literally, im on tbt on my phone.


Oh... M'keh

Yes, sadly i have D:


----------



## tazaza (Apr 13, 2009)

same here


----------



## John102 (Apr 13, 2009)

not really, maybe once or twice at the most.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

No, i will not bash my face against your palm.


----------



## John102 (Apr 13, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Yes, i will bash my face against your palm.


No MC, that's just an avatar I'm not serious, besides we're on the internet, remember?


----------



## tazaza (Apr 13, 2009)

yes


----------



## fitzy (Apr 13, 2009)

MatiMaster said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you on about, bish??

And yes seen you!!


----------



## tazaza (Apr 13, 2009)

yer seen you


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weeell, i'm serious, bash your head now plz 

Yep


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 13, 2009)

Of course I've seen you.  _Iownyou_


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

... :x

Yep.


----------



## Resonate (Apr 13, 2009)

Of Course, it's Master Crash!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2009)

Why thank you petwmon


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 13, 2009)

watercat8  has seen Master Crash too much.


----------



## Resonate (Apr 13, 2009)

Resonate  has seen watercat8 before.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 13, 2009)

yuppers!


----------



## fitzy (Apr 13, 2009)

Yup^^


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 13, 2009)

sure! we're going to be purple buddehs!


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 13, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Resonate (Apr 13, 2009)

Yush.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 13, 2009)

yea


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 15, 2009)

Duh


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 15, 2009)

Seen you a few times...


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Apr 15, 2009)

i see you on acrox


----------



## Nightray (Apr 15, 2009)

But of course


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 15, 2009)

_Nightismyfrikkenwifey_ xDD
In case you cant read: Night is my frikken wifey ;]


----------



## Nightray (Apr 15, 2009)

HowcouldyoubesoHeartless(;


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 15, 2009)

No not really


----------



## Miranda (Apr 15, 2009)

I have seen DirtyD


----------



## goronking (Apr 15, 2009)

nope


----------



## AndyB (Apr 15, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Miranda (Apr 16, 2009)

Well of course I have seen Andy. =]


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 16, 2009)

oh yes!
now the question is: Am I famous on TBT?


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes!  I think I had a seizure to your siggy once.  I think..... twitch


----------



## Nedrian (Apr 16, 2009)

yep and i <3 you!


----------



## tazaza (Apr 16, 2009)

not once


----------



## Nedrian (Apr 16, 2009)

feeling's mutual...


----------



## fitzy (Apr 16, 2009)

Seen you! =D


----------



## tazaza (Apr 16, 2009)

seen you


----------



## Natalie27 (Apr 16, 2009)

ive seen you 3times :3


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 16, 2009)

Yup!


----------



## tazaza (Apr 16, 2009)

since my first day on tbt


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

^ Nope.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 16, 2009)

^^nope..


----------



## tazaza (Apr 16, 2009)

yep


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

^ Nope.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 16, 2009)

^Nope jk


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

Yuus


----------



## tazaza (Apr 16, 2009)

yep


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 16, 2009)

somewhat


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeep


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes....


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Miranda (Apr 16, 2009)

I've seen watercat. 
edit: I've also seen bananaoracle!


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 16, 2009)

OH MAH GAWOSH I'VE SEEN MIRANDI!


----------



## ipodawesum (Apr 16, 2009)

yess ive seen you miranda..and if it somehow ends up being banaoracle cuz i see your name then  yes ive seen you too.


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2009)

I've seen you once.


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 16, 2009)

WELL HAII YOU


----------



## Rene (Apr 17, 2009)

yup seen you,
only way to recognise you is by looking at your ACCF info


----------



## SaRawRin (Apr 17, 2009)

Nope First time i've seen you


----------



## SaRawRin (Apr 17, 2009)

No Wait i have seen you i've seen your avatar before lmao


----------



## Thunder (Apr 17, 2009)

Seen you a few times.


----------



## Robin (Apr 17, 2009)

Seen you quite a lot.


----------



## tazaza (Apr 17, 2009)

seen you lots


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 17, 2009)

Yas


----------



## Robin (Apr 17, 2009)

Seen you quite a lot.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 17, 2009)

Yup seen you lots!!

(Your purple!!)


----------



## Robin (Apr 17, 2009)

Seen you lots too! Your purple as well!


----------



## ipodawesum (Apr 17, 2009)

yep ive seen you!


----------



## Robin (Apr 17, 2009)

seen you quite a lot.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 17, 2009)

seen u a bit^


----------



## Robin (Apr 17, 2009)

seen you a bit


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes I have.


----------



## smasher (Apr 17, 2009)

Not really..


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 17, 2009)

Never actually...


----------



## smasher (Apr 17, 2009)

Kind -of


----------



## Nightray (Apr 17, 2009)

Of course I see you


----------



## smasher (Apr 17, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Of course I see you


Phil's GF

XD


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 17, 2009)

^^I've seen you a few times


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 17, 2009)

sure


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 17, 2009)

^^yup


----------



## D Man 83 (Apr 17, 2009)

ALL THE TIME


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 17, 2009)

^^yup


----------



## spector1 (Apr 17, 2009)

^ a few times


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 17, 2009)

i dont think i have seen you


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 17, 2009)

^^never...


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes I have.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 17, 2009)

^^yup


----------



## Nightray (Apr 17, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D: Not really, We're just good friends xD


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 17, 2009)

Seen you!  And... Jojo... you will never be loveless as long as you love cake.

I know you've changed your siggy... but I assume the love still remains


----------



## mimzithegreat (Apr 17, 2009)

^^^ i see u once or twice ^^^


----------



## Nic (Apr 17, 2009)

Seen on a topic for your signature.


----------



## mimzithegreat (Apr 17, 2009)

^^^ ive seen some of you ^^^


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 17, 2009)

A tiiiny bit. :3


----------



## mimzithegreat (Apr 17, 2009)

^^ this is my second time i see you yay  ^^


----------



## Sarah (Apr 17, 2009)

I've seen you a couple times here, and there.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 17, 2009)

^^ Seen you ;]


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 17, 2009)

yup!


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 17, 2009)

_Butofcourse_


----------



## Sarah (Apr 17, 2009)

Seen you lots. =]


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes, though we dont talk much, ACROX...

Oh and sarah too.,...


----------



## John102 (Apr 17, 2009)

yesh


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 17, 2009)

Once..


----------



## Sarah (Apr 17, 2009)

Mhmm


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 17, 2009)

Mhmm.


----------



## dsmaster64 (Apr 17, 2009)

Kinda.


----------



## John102 (Apr 17, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> Once..


*twitches* man, everyone used to see me.....


----------



## Sarah (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 17, 2009)

crakgenius said:
			
		

> Seen you!  And... Jojo... you will never be loveless as long as you love cake.
> 
> I know you've changed your siggy... but I assume the love still remains


Of course it still remains xD

Yes! I seen you around, and your cool =D


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 17, 2009)

Duuude. NIGHT IS KEWLL ;]
I've seen herrr ;D


----------



## Thunder (Apr 17, 2009)

Who are you? Where am i? WHAT AM I DOING HERE!?!?


----------



## Nightray (Apr 17, 2009)

Funny little crash with a awesome siggy and avvie =D


----------



## Sarah (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 17, 2009)

Uhno. :3


----------



## Nightray (Apr 17, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> Uhno. :3


I like most of your avvie's and siggy's xD b/c they're ANIME!


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 17, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesss! My wifeeey ;]


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have seen you!


----------



## Nightray (Apr 17, 2009)

Of course I seen this cool cat o.o


----------



## Miranda (Apr 17, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Of course I seen this cool cat o.o


Night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *hugs*


----------



## Nightray (Apr 17, 2009)

mirandi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *hugs*<3 xD


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 17, 2009)

zOMG its night! <3


----------



## Nightray (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh-Em-Gee It's Mishiee! <3


----------



## Resonate (Apr 17, 2009)

I've seen you around


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 17, 2009)

yup!!


----------



## Nightray (Apr 17, 2009)

Of course I seen this _person_ around o.o


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 17, 2009)

oh you have now, have you?
well i most definately have seen you, night!

edit..


----------



## Resonate (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd know that signature anywhere!

(Yah, I've seen you)


----------



## Nightray (Apr 17, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> oh you have now, have you?
> well i most definately have seen you, *k*night!


There's no K in front of my name =D



@pootman, Yup seen you =P


----------



## Horus (Apr 17, 2009)

ya i b lovinz da Anime avie/sig

i think i saw you mirandi, change your avie or sig though?


----------



## Miranda (Apr 17, 2009)

I have seen Horus!!


----------



## Nightray (Apr 17, 2009)

'Course I seen Ruka Souen, She's dating Kaname Kuran xD


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 17, 2009)

NIGHT!!


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 17, 2009)

ive seen all of ual except jojo i think


----------



## Nightray (Apr 17, 2009)

Woah, doesn't matter I'm like a ghost holding cake ~yum xD
Seen you around chubb


----------



## Miranda (Apr 17, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> 'Course I seen Ruka Souen, She's dating Kaname Kuran xD


You bet!!! 

I've seen everyone!!


----------



## StbAn (Apr 18, 2009)

Some 1 2 me?


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 18, 2009)

a few times


----------



## Nightray (Apr 18, 2009)

*yawn* yuh!


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2009)

once or twice.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 18, 2009)

A few times...


----------



## fitzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Yep!


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 18, 2009)

seen you, fitzy!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 18, 2009)

you're pretty much everywhere


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2009)

Seen you alot.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 18, 2009)

D=
nope


----------



## Thunder (Apr 18, 2009)

Yep :3


----------



## Resonate (Apr 18, 2009)

Affirmative


----------



## Thunder (Apr 18, 2009)

Definitely


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 18, 2009)

YES!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 18, 2009)

Crash? Famous. Totally.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeppers.. Seen you alot


----------



## Thunder (Apr 18, 2009)

Abit


----------



## Sarah (Apr 18, 2009)

Sometimes


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 18, 2009)

ya...sometimes


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 18, 2009)

Meh


----------



## Resonate (Apr 18, 2009)

I've seen You before


----------



## Nic (Apr 18, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Elliot (Apr 18, 2009)

Again Yeh. XD.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 18, 2009)

Who else would use Ash?


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 18, 2009)

^^ Yup.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 18, 2009)

aha i  changed it plus I kinda see you


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 18, 2009)

sometimes


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2009)

ya


----------



## Resonate (Apr 18, 2009)

VA buddy :3


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2009)

VA buddy :3


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 18, 2009)

yez!


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 18, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> yez!


YES!
We're gonna kill Miley Cyrus together. xD


----------



## Resonate (Apr 18, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll join ya.  >

Yah I've seen yeu.  You are awesome at Violen.


----------



## Wish (Apr 18, 2009)

Looking at half of the board, I would say I have seen everybody here. ;3


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 18, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you may join!

xD Im kinda gooood. I have a playing test on Phantom of the Opra next week D:

Seen youuu.


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2009)

not seen you much.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 18, 2009)

Seen you


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 18, 2009)

I have ur tear gland, ACROX

oh Crash...i see ya


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 18, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> I have ur tear gland, ACROX
> 
> oh Crash...i see ya


Lmao. Yes, you do

Seen youuu.


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2009)

seen you in this thread.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeeeeep


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2009)

Seen you


----------



## Miranda (Apr 18, 2009)

Seen you :]


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2009)

a few times


----------



## Resonate (Apr 18, 2009)

<big><big><big><big><big><big>*HIYA!*</big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 18, 2009)

But of course! (Yes)


----------



## Thunder (Apr 18, 2009)

Allo Draco :B


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2009)

=B i knowez you


----------



## Thunder (Apr 18, 2009)

Allo John :3


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 18, 2009)

Crasheh.
Seeeen youuu.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2009)

Nope never ( Same below there  l )
                                                   \/


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah I have today


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2009)

I've seen you around.


----------



## smasher (Apr 18, 2009)

You too


----------



## Princess (Apr 18, 2009)

yep


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 18, 2009)

Who the hell are you?!

Oh. It's just Cry.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah a bit.


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah^^


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 18, 2009)

^ Yep


----------



## fitzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah of course!!^^ ^_^


----------



## Princess (Apr 18, 2009)

NO..

yes


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2009)

Actually to be honest, I have never seen you...


----------



## Nightray (Apr 18, 2009)

How dare you , Pally is everywhere on TBT, Well I seen you twice ; D


----------



## Nic (Apr 18, 2009)

Why not? ;] Seen


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have seen Jojo and her awesome new sig/avi 

Oh! I've seen Mr. Hobo also!


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2009)

saw you earlier today!

nice dragons.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Seen^^


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 18, 2009)

Seen fitzy!


----------



## Princess (Apr 18, 2009)

yes


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2009)

yup


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2009)

yes


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 18, 2009)

Never seen ya


----------



## Thunder (Apr 18, 2009)

Who are you :O


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey.. I knew you earlier but not any more.


----------



## Resonate (Apr 18, 2009)

I think so


----------



## fitzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Seen Aaron!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 18, 2009)

I know youu


----------



## Miranda (Apr 18, 2009)

GABBY!!! <33333333


----------



## fitzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Yup, it's Mirandi!!!


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 18, 2009)

OMG it's fitzy!! ;]


----------



## Resonate (Apr 18, 2009)

It's ACROX!


----------



## fitzy (Apr 18, 2009)

OMG it's ACROX!! 

Oh Noez now it's Aaron...  :O


----------



## fvnfish (Apr 18, 2009)

I have seen you, your a losers/time wasters that needs a life


----------



## Thunder (Apr 18, 2009)

Seen, unfortunately..


----------



## Princess (Apr 18, 2009)

CRASHNO


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 18, 2009)

PALLSTERR<3333333333333333


----------



## Princess (Apr 18, 2009)

gabster<333


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 18, 2009)

LONG LOST SISTAR?! XD


----------



## Resonate (Apr 18, 2009)

I have Definitely seen you before.  (along with everyone else on the forum.)


----------



## Nightray (Apr 18, 2009)

yes, I seen this person, He is wanted for stealing money *calls the cops*


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah. (Im BerryManga)


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 18, 2009)

yesh


----------



## Nightray (Apr 18, 2009)

gabbeh! <3 *hugs*


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 18, 2009)

Who the hell is Jojo!?!?




JK, love the new sig BTW.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 18, 2009)

Mh, Thanks ; )

Yours are cool too x D


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 18, 2009)

A few times. :s


----------



## Horus (Apr 18, 2009)

i don't believe so :O


*ryu looks traumatized*


*cough*I'm joking*cough*


----------



## Thunder (Apr 18, 2009)

Allo Whores r us :3


----------



## Thunder (Apr 18, 2009)

Allo Whores r us :3


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Apr 18, 2009)

master chrash: yes


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 18, 2009)

ya!


----------



## Resonate (Apr 18, 2009)

Yup.  I know that seizure inducing signature anywhere!


----------



## bud (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm not too too familiar with your username but your signature rings a bell


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 18, 2009)

Occasionally. o:


----------



## Nightray (Apr 19, 2009)

Fierce Deity Link is awesome,   L.o.z Fan xD

Of course I seen this fine person around on the forum.


----------



## Robin (Apr 19, 2009)

Seen you


----------



## spector1 (Apr 19, 2009)

^ i think i have all well and whats with your User Name


----------



## Robin (Apr 19, 2009)

my dog kills 

seen you.


----------



## spector1 (Apr 19, 2009)

oh ok seen you just then 
my dog is cute :3


----------



## Robin (Apr 19, 2009)

Saw you again.

My dog is vicious and cute


----------



## SamXX (Apr 19, 2009)

Seen you xD


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 19, 2009)

well hai person I somewhat have seen!


----------



## Resonate (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Mr. Oracle.  :3


----------



## fitzy (Apr 19, 2009)

fvnfish said:
			
		

> I have seen you, your a losers/time wasters that needs a life


WTF's your problem?? 

And seen you Aaron!


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

Seen you liek everywhere!


----------



## shes_a_gamer (Apr 19, 2009)

I guess he is, I see him often..


I know I'm not though


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 19, 2009)

Your getting there, I've seen you alot!


----------



## Nightray (Apr 19, 2009)

Seen this person fly around.


----------



## smasher (Apr 19, 2009)

Alot


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2009)

A lot.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 19, 2009)

^ A bit, but not too much.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 19, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> ^ A bit, but not too much.


MHMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Nightray (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, of course =D


----------



## Caleb (Apr 19, 2009)

YERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRS!


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 19, 2009)

yup i've seen you


----------



## PaJami (Apr 19, 2009)

^ Yup


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 19, 2009)

OMG. Its Corn Flakes! xD


----------



## Resonate (Apr 19, 2009)

^ I've seen you A Lot


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 19, 2009)

Seen you, lots.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 19, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Seen you, lots.


OMG it's my owner


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 19, 2009)

nope dont think but if me an my team (if we get 1 more member) win tbt olympics WE WILL!!!!!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 19, 2009)

Here and there


----------



## PaJami (Apr 19, 2009)

BFFF!!! How are you?


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 19, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3


----------



## Resonate (Apr 19, 2009)

Hannah Montana Assassination Buddy!  :veryhappy: 

Definitely have seen you.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 19, 2009)

^ Person who might join Nintendo Island, but I have to remind him. Yup, I know you


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 19, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Hannah Montana Assassination Buddy!  :veryhappy:
> 
> Definitely have seen you.


Yayyy!
XD
...We gotta plan that out  :veryhappy:


----------



## Nightray (Apr 19, 2009)

Gawd, Your EVERYWHERE!! D:


----------



## fitzy (Apr 20, 2009)

Yup seen you lots!! =D


----------



## alexandraa (Apr 20, 2009)

DEFO ^^ :L


----------



## fitzy (Apr 20, 2009)

Yup, Seen you quite alot lately! ^_^


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 20, 2009)

No.... that was to the one above


Yes to fitzy


----------



## Miranda (Apr 20, 2009)

I've seen DirtyD :]


----------



## fitzy (Apr 20, 2009)

Seen you!


----------



## Sarah (Apr 20, 2009)

Seen you!


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 20, 2009)

yah..


----------



## Princess (Apr 20, 2009)

but of course. its techno after all


----------



## Sarah (Apr 20, 2009)

yupp.


----------



## shinobibeat (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Thunder (Apr 20, 2009)

yep


----------



## Sarah (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes


----------



## TigerCrossing (Apr 20, 2009)

Seen you a couple of times.


----------



## smasher (Apr 20, 2009)

Acouple


----------



## Sarah (Apr 20, 2009)

Once and a while


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 20, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Once and a while


Pretty famous


----------



## TigerCrossing (Apr 20, 2009)

Seen you a few times..


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 20, 2009)

Never see you that much


----------



## spector1 (Apr 20, 2009)

never seen you :O
pata pata pon dun dun dun


----------



## shinobibeat (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## TigerCrossing (Apr 20, 2009)

Seen you once...


----------



## Sarah (Apr 20, 2009)

a couple times.


----------



## smasher (Apr 20, 2009)

SERVICES!

YAH!


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 20, 2009)

yea you totally smash things


----------



## smasher (Apr 20, 2009)

Kick flip boi!


----------



## Elliot (Apr 20, 2009)

Not by much but yeah. XD.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 20, 2009)

I think..?


----------



## Elliot (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh no you didn't. ;o . oh and plus i've seen you everywhere =D.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 20, 2009)

(Ohh yess I did) ;]
Now that I think about it...
I'VE SEEN YOU xD


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 20, 2009)

Of course! <3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 20, 2009)

Will this game ever end?
Honestly, everytime I look at this thread it has 100 new pages.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 20, 2009)

Never.  Nah im just kidding. Seen you everywhere. almost every thread i go on i see you


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 20, 2009)

um... hardly xD


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 20, 2009)

But _ofcourse_ <3


----------



## Sapphireflames (Apr 20, 2009)

^^^^Sometimes.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 20, 2009)

Mhm alot alot alot. xP


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 20, 2009)

just a lil bit...


----------



## Nightray (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes, I seen this lost kitteh


----------



## Rene (Apr 21, 2009)

Don't believe I've seen you ..


----------



## alexandraa (Apr 21, 2009)

this is my first time of seeing youuu ^^


----------



## Thunder (Apr 21, 2009)

Seen you a few times.


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 21, 2009)

It's the Crash Masta! Yeah, I've seen you.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 21, 2009)

Of course


----------



## Resonate (Apr 21, 2009)

Yup.  Love the Neon Lights in Your Sig btw.  <small>I gotta learn how to do that.</small>


----------



## TigerCrossing (Apr 21, 2009)

Seen you a million times...


----------



## PaJami (Apr 21, 2009)

I've seen you a few times..


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 21, 2009)

Hiya Jami!


----------



## PaJami (Apr 21, 2009)

Howdy Chris xP


----------



## TigerCrossing (Apr 21, 2009)

Seen you about 100 times.. XD


----------



## Kyle (Apr 21, 2009)

NNNO!


----------



## Sarah (Apr 21, 2009)

Kinda


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 21, 2009)

Yesss


----------



## Nightray (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes I seen this princess.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 21, 2009)

Princess? XD
I have seen this awesome wifeey


----------



## Thunder (Apr 21, 2009)

yep


----------



## Princess (Apr 21, 2009)

yeeeeeeeep


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 21, 2009)

Nopee.
Omg.
Are you new?!

(xD)


----------



## Nightbane (Apr 21, 2009)

Havn't seen u till now


----------



## Princess (Apr 21, 2009)

WHO DA FAK R U?


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 21, 2009)

yes...in this thread lol


----------



## Nightray (Apr 21, 2009)

Nope, but now i see you =/


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 21, 2009)

Cheah I've seen joo around. =D


----------



## Princess (Apr 21, 2009)

yuh


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 21, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes but of course! Its been a while!


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes. And yeah, stopped playing AC. =P


----------



## Nightray (Apr 21, 2009)

First time seeing you


----------



## Princess (Apr 21, 2009)

OH EM GEE................MOM?


----------



## Nightray (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey gurl<3


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 21, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> First time seeing you


Nice to meet ya. =)


----------



## Nightray (Apr 21, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to meet you too xD
Nice Avatar Btw.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 21, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, doesn't get much better than good old Mario.


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 22, 2009)

^^Don't know you either... but likewise, nice to meet you.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been seeing quite a bit of you recently.  I just know you are old like me lol


----------



## VantagE (Apr 22, 2009)

I see you a lot on here.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 23, 2009)

First time seeing you I think...

Nice to meet yah!!!


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 23, 2009)

sure! we're the purple buddies! (soon xD)


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 23, 2009)

Seen you before.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 23, 2009)

A few times =D


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 23, 2009)

I own youuu


----------



## Ricano (Apr 23, 2009)

ur everywhere xD


----------



## Kiley (Apr 23, 2009)

yup!


----------



## fitzy (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah, sure!


----------



## Nightray (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah, suree


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 23, 2009)

Yup!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 23, 2009)

I saved your life.


----------



## Resonate (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey I know yew.


----------



## Robin (Apr 23, 2009)

I have seen you, but not much...


----------



## fitzy (Apr 23, 2009)

Yup lots


----------



## Nightray (Apr 23, 2009)

Yesh, of course


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 23, 2009)

You are MINEE<33 lol

ILY nightt!


----------



## Nic (Apr 23, 2009)

;] Such a person I don't know good but yes I seen them before.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 23, 2009)

Omg. Yeah, I've seen youu


----------



## Nightray (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 23, 2009)

YOU'RE EVERYWHEREEE!! xD


----------



## Sarah (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 23, 2009)

ya


----------



## Princess (Apr 23, 2009)

yah


----------



## Resonate (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeap.


----------



## Spaghettionatree (Apr 23, 2009)

...........


----------



## Nightray (Apr 23, 2009)

Uh....Sure...


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 23, 2009)

Um. Yes.


----------



## bittermeat (Apr 23, 2009)

I haven't been on TBT forever, I remember your username though I think.


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 23, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 23, 2009)

oh umm no


----------



## Nightray (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes.....


----------



## bittermeat (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 24, 2009)

^^Of course... though it's been a few months.  Nice to see you posting again.


----------



## Rene (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, how could someone forget you, peachbutt :')


----------



## fitzy (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## +Justice+ (Apr 24, 2009)

I seen you...ALot


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 24, 2009)

Seen ya. =)


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 24, 2009)

Yas!!


----------



## +Justice+ (Apr 24, 2009)

Seen you in the chat room...I think


----------



## Princess (Apr 24, 2009)

yep


----------



## Sarah (Apr 24, 2009)

I says yes


----------



## Princess (Apr 24, 2009)

yepppppp


----------



## fitzy (Apr 24, 2009)

Duhhhh! xD


----------



## Princess (Apr 24, 2009)

DOUBLE DUUUUUUUUUUUH

XD


----------



## fitzy (Apr 24, 2009)

Treble DUHHHHH!!!

xDD


----------



## Nic (Apr 24, 2009)

Yup I seen you. Meow.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 24, 2009)

I own youu<333


----------



## Thunder (Apr 24, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Resonate (Apr 24, 2009)

Mhmm.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeppperz


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 24, 2009)

Yus!


----------



## fitzy (Apr 24, 2009)

Yep!


----------



## Resonate (Apr 24, 2009)

<big><big><big><big><big>Hi.</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 24, 2009)

yuup


----------



## Robin (Apr 24, 2009)

Seen you


----------



## fitzy (Apr 24, 2009)

Why Yus!


----------



## Robin (Apr 24, 2009)

Seen you


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 24, 2009)

yesssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 24, 2009)

Definetely


----------



## Robin (Apr 24, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeps


----------



## fitzy (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah sure


----------



## Kiley (Apr 24, 2009)

yez


----------



## AlyssaSuperbike (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, I am famous because I have the biggest boobs on this site.


----------



## smasher (Apr 24, 2009)

Um..... well.....eh......nevermind.


----------



## Resonate (Apr 24, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Um..... well.....eh......nevermind.


Good answer bud.  Good answer... 0.o

Anyways ya i've seen you.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 24, 2009)

Yup!


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 24, 2009)

*Inhale* Yes *Exhale*


----------



## fitzy (Apr 24, 2009)

Uhuh!


----------



## Resonate (Apr 24, 2009)

Ya.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 24, 2009)

...Yeah I seen you around the forum


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey jojo!


----------



## bittermeat (Apr 24, 2009)

chyeah.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 24, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Hey jojo!


The dragon lady(;



@bittermeat, yes, your're cool


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 24, 2009)

ohyus<3 lol


----------



## Gnome (Apr 24, 2009)

HEEL YEAH!


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 24, 2009)

yea seen you a few times


----------



## Sapphireflames (Apr 24, 2009)

^ A lot of times.


----------



## bittermeat (Apr 24, 2009)

Pretty much.


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Thunder (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, i have seen the sad beef 

Edit: argh, you ruined my post


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 24, 2009)

Yupp
but you arent a masterr xP


----------



## Thunder (Apr 24, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Yupp
> but you arent a masterr xP


More than you atleast >=o

Yep


----------



## shinobibeat (Apr 24, 2009)

Yepp lol


----------



## bittermeat (Apr 24, 2009)

No.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 24, 2009)

I think so.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 24, 2009)

Um..who are you?


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 24, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Um..who are you?


Two words...
Bite. Me.

xDDDD
OMG.
Dude.
Are you new!? ;]


----------



## Nightray (Apr 24, 2009)

Dude, How did you know D;

Of course I know this princess


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm famous. 

Everyone loves me.


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 24, 2009)

First time seeing you.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 24, 2009)

@Night: LMFAO. Why do you call meh 'Princess!?' Lawll.

@Hollisterx2: OMG. Seen youu. xD


----------



## Nightray (Apr 24, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> @Night: LMFAO. Why do you call meh 'Princess!?' Lawll.
> 
> @Hollisterx2: OMG. Seen youu. xD


I don't know
but yeah, seems to fit you XD


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 24, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe me.
I am faaaar from a princess.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Rene (Apr 25, 2009)

nope, never seen before


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 25, 2009)

...Nope.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 25, 2009)

Seen you twice


----------



## PaJami (Apr 25, 2009)

^I see you every once in a while.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 25, 2009)

Same.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 25, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> ^I see you every once in a while.


<333333
Seen you! Mai property! xD


----------



## PaJami (Apr 25, 2009)

^Hello Michelle and your ever changing avatar


----------



## Elliot (Apr 25, 2009)

yes alot


----------



## VantagE (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmm for some reason I have not seen you before..


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 25, 2009)

Woah. I've seen you, but not in ...a long time. xD


----------



## fitzy (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh Yus!!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 25, 2009)

of course


----------



## Nightray (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes!! I see my Wifeyy everywhere


----------



## fitzy (Apr 25, 2009)

Yep! ^_^


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 25, 2009)

OMG! Its fitzy! x]


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

ya


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 25, 2009)

ya


----------



## fitzy (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes! ^_^


----------



## Nightray (Apr 25, 2009)

Uh yeah!


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

uh-huh


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 25, 2009)

A few times.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 25, 2009)

Of course, The Asian princess!


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 25, 2009)

xDD <3

"OMG! It's fitzy!" I like saying that


----------



## Nightray (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeup, This Princess is everywhere


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 25, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Yeup, This Princess is everywhere


Yeaah. Almost to the point where its annoying, right? XD

Seen this _heartless_ wifeey


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 25, 2009)

Who can forget this azn?


----------



## fitzy (Apr 25, 2009)

Ima be the prince! xD  Oh Noez! your married! :O

^ive seen you!^


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 25, 2009)

^ yaay teh prince ^

Seen you, obv!


----------



## fitzy (Apr 25, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> ^ yaay teh prince ^
> 
> Seen you, obv!


Oh Noez! your married! xD


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 25, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am?

Im lost.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Nightray (Apr 25, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're married to me remember. 


Of course I've seen her but she's not annoying


----------



## fitzy (Apr 25, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tought Jojo was your wife!?!?

Seen you Jojo!


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 25, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! xD Wow, Im dumb. I was like wth. ;D
(Nuh-uh. We got divorced because she left me D xD

Seen youzz.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 25, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O 

seen yah!


----------



## Nightray (Apr 25, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D: we've never....Oh wait fine then
I'll just go see Gabbs


Yeup seen everyone


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Not much, but i have.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 25, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Psh. You left me for _Catboy!!_ O:

Seen you..


----------



## fitzy (Apr 25, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*akward silence!*

Seen you ACROX!


----------



## Nightray (Apr 25, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not awkard....

Wifeyy = Bestfriends XD


Yeup seen Acrox's prince


----------



## fitzy (Apr 25, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol!

obviosly seen you!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 25, 2009)

mhmmm


----------



## Nightray (Apr 25, 2009)

O yay wifeyy

Yus! I've seen yew


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

I saw you earlier


----------



## fitzy (Apr 25, 2009)

Uh-huh


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 25, 2009)

yuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 25, 2009)

nope


----------



## Nightray (Apr 25, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> nope


yeah, I see you in my mug every morning


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 25, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> nope


shyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyt gurl
xD

&yus i've seen youuuuuuu<3 lol


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

yup


----------



## Tyrai (Apr 25, 2009)

Once. xD


----------



## Horus (Apr 25, 2009)

who da *censored.3.0* r u


----------



## Nightray (Apr 25, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Once. xD


OMG! Cloud FTW
Yeup seen you tyrai


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

yup


----------



## Tyrai (Apr 25, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye, Cloud ftw!

Also, seen you once or twice. xD


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Never seen you.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Apr 25, 2009)

maybe one or twice.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 25, 2009)

Um. No.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 25, 2009)

um...yeah


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 25, 2009)

Hellz yeahh


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 25, 2009)

Yuppers! ^_^


----------



## Kimmi2 (Apr 25, 2009)

sometimes.


----------



## Resonate (Apr 25, 2009)

Seen You before.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 25, 2009)

Yupp.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello again, Michelle


----------



## Nightray (Apr 25, 2009)

yes, i seen this property of Michelle and Pally


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 25, 2009)

Who's nighYt ._.

Heh. Seen you.


----------



## Miranda (Apr 25, 2009)

Hub!!


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 25, 2009)

Seen ya


----------



## Nightray (Apr 25, 2009)

MARIO avvie!
Yeuppers, seen you


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 25, 2009)

Who's Jojo...


----------



## Nightray (Apr 25, 2009)

Who's Hub12 ._.

yeup seen you


----------



## Nic (Apr 25, 2009)

I seen this emo child.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 25, 2009)

seen


----------



## Nic (Apr 25, 2009)

Seen.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 25, 2009)

yes! I'm very emo<3

Yeup seen this hobo many times going through my garbage each morning
I'm kidding


----------



## djman900 (Apr 25, 2009)

seen


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 25, 2009)

ya


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 25, 2009)

Seen you around.


----------



## TigerCrossing (Apr 25, 2009)

Seen you about 4 times..


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 25, 2009)

Seen you.... I dunno how many times... but I've seen you!


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 25, 2009)

ya


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Majora (Apr 26, 2009)

I know you!


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

I knowz you! Ya ya ya!


----------



## PaJami (Apr 26, 2009)

^Seen you a lot


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

Seen you loadz!


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 26, 2009)

Seen fitzy a lot!


----------



## PaJami (Apr 26, 2009)

Seen corny a lot!


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 26, 2009)

seen corn a lot!


----------



## Elliot (Apr 26, 2009)

Alot  =D


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

Alot.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

Special Boy!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 26, 2009)

Its Draco mah boi.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah sure


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 26, 2009)

Who can forget Eminem's second biggest fan?


----------



## ipodawesum (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes. Last night you did quite a lot of trading with my cousin. (^_^)


----------



## SamXX (Apr 26, 2009)

A little...


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

是全部，山姆!

Translation


Yes lots Sam!


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

Hmmmmm......Dont think i've seen you. Your hawt dude!^  :wub:  :wub:  :wub: 

xD jk


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Apr 26, 2009)

dont know you fitzy


----------



## VantagE (Apr 26, 2009)

Have not seen you before.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi VantagE

:O


----------



## TigerCrossing (Apr 26, 2009)

Seen your Kirby avatar a 1000 times. XD


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

Seen you!


----------



## agentlink3612 (Apr 26, 2009)

seen you fitzy


----------



## SamXX (Apr 26, 2009)

Not seen you...


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Apr 26, 2009)

i havent seen you a whole lot agentlink (cool username btw)


----------



## SamXX (Apr 26, 2009)

About once yeah...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 26, 2009)

Seen ya a lot ;D


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

..Sometimes..


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 26, 2009)

Sista. ;D


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, lots!


----------



## Gnome (Apr 26, 2009)

Mmhm.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello Sheen. C:


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

^^ Brotha from 'notha motha. xD


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

Duhhhhhhh!


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, look who it is!?
OMG! Its Fitzy! xD


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

Well of course! Like, duh!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

Uh Yea............................................. Sure


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

Like, OMG. Its teh DRACO! Be jealous


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm not draco. *cries* YOU DUN KNOW WHO I AM!  :'(


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

I do! Your...Fitzy?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*sniff* *sniff*


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

Kidding! I know it's you Bacon Boy...I think


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*I am lonely! I am so lonelyyyy! I got nobodyyyyy of my owwwn OHWEEEEOA! I am so loneyly, Im Mistertrrr Lonely...*


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

Dont worry BaconBoy, I know who you are! 

Seen you lots!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

YEA! I SEAN YU 2!


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

Seriously, I have seen you...Or have I?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

LIES

I IS A NINJA KITTY!


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh Noez! *Hides from teh evil kitty* :O

Ive seen the evil kitty!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

BEWA- *cough* hairball BEWARE!


----------



## Erica (Apr 26, 2009)

I guess.


----------



## Resonate (Apr 26, 2009)

You Look vaguely Familiar...hmmmm.....

Actually Nah. 


jk


----------



## Erica (Apr 26, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> You Look vaguely Familiar...hmmmm.....
> 
> Actually Nah.
> 
> ...


...........


----------



## fitzy (Apr 27, 2009)

I've seen you once or twice


----------



## Rene (Apr 28, 2009)

yup, i've spotted you multiple times


----------



## fitzy (Apr 28, 2009)

I've seen you too!^


----------



## Nightray (Apr 28, 2009)

Yup, you're Michelle's Prince


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeppers...


----------



## 'A'_to_the_'C' (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah. You welcomed meh!


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah. I welcomed you


----------



## 'A'_to_the_'C' (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah you did!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 28, 2009)

no ideer who you r


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 28, 2009)

Yas!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeppers


----------



## 'A'_to_the_'C' (Apr 28, 2009)

Nopers


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 28, 2009)

First time for everything.


----------



## SamXX (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 28, 2009)

ya ur da kewl almost mod gai on the interwebz of TBT


----------



## Miranda (Apr 28, 2009)

I think I've seen you.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 28, 2009)

seen u


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ello Bacon. C:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 28, 2009)

The Kirbster will always be remembered on TBT


----------



## Growl (Apr 28, 2009)

^ seen u alot


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 28, 2009)

GO AWAY! Jk... Seen u yea


----------



## Resonate (Apr 28, 2009)

Seen You


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 28, 2009)

Seen you a bit, not that much


----------



## deathparty666 (Apr 28, 2009)

seen u a bit. I show up every now and then.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 28, 2009)

Second time I've seen you


----------



## Thunder (Apr 28, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 28, 2009)

EL HOT SAUCE HAIII


----------



## Thunder (Apr 28, 2009)

oshi it's hub.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 28, 2009)

Oshi It's El Diablo.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 28, 2009)

Ya I seen you!


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 28, 2009)

I've seen you around.


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Seen you!!


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 28, 2009)

Why, yes, yes I have seen you.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeppers.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes I have seen you!


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hot Sauce.

Dem. Yes I've seen you.


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, I`ve seen you around!!


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 28, 2009)

I beat you > and Sinep Beat me... Ironic, huh?


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I beat you >


No you didn`t!


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 28, 2009)

No. I didn't beat you to posting but I beat Hub then you beat me >_<


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> No. I didn't beat you to posting but I beat Hub then you beat me >_<


o


----------



## fitzy (Apr 28, 2009)

ummmm....yeah I think I saw you once or twice!


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 29, 2009)

Yas!


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh yus!


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 29, 2009)

Yuppz!


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

Nope^




<small><small>jk</small></small>


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 29, 2009)

Yep =)


----------



## Thunder (Apr 29, 2009)

Hallo my future evil twin


----------



## DirtyZ (Apr 29, 2009)

no


----------



## Thunder (Apr 29, 2009)

Seen you once :/ DirtyZ?.... Seriously?


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 29, 2009)

Yas!!


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Seen you once :/ DirtyZ?.... Seriously?


Sometimes it is hard to be original. Don't be surprised if you find a Senior Crash on this site or something like that.


----------



## DirtyZ (Apr 29, 2009)

once i think


----------



## Thunder (Apr 29, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that where you got your name?  lol, joke.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's just say I was "inspired"


----------



## Thunder (Apr 29, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm flattered


----------



## tazaza (Apr 29, 2009)

yep loads


----------



## Thunder (Apr 29, 2009)

Every so often..


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 29, 2009)

Ya alot!


----------



## tazaza (Apr 29, 2009)

yep


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes


----------



## tazaza (Apr 29, 2009)

yep of course


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 29, 2009)

Haven't seen you before, nice to meet you. =)


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 29, 2009)

Seen youz!


----------



## Majora (Apr 29, 2009)

Of cuzze


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 29, 2009)

YEZ!!


----------



## Crenor402 (Apr 29, 2009)

YUP YUP YUP!!!


----------



## Nic (Apr 29, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/xK2FyIDsfgM'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/xK2FyIDsfgM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xK2FyIDsfgM


----------



## PaJami (Apr 29, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/xK2FyIDsfgM'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/xK2FyIDsfgM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


This^


----------



## Caleb (Apr 29, 2009)

All the time.


----------



## TigerCrossing (Apr 29, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Nic (Apr 29, 2009)

Sometimes.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 29, 2009)

Almost always


----------



## Nightray (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah./... I've seen you before XD


----------



## Placktor (Apr 29, 2009)

seen you a couple of times


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 29, 2009)

Indeed.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 29, 2009)

Every once in a while


----------



## djman900 (Apr 29, 2009)

Of course


----------



## Nightray (Apr 29, 2009)

Um... yeah


----------



## Placktor (Apr 29, 2009)

ive never seen you....
wait ive seen you heh


----------



## djman900 (Apr 29, 2009)

seen


----------



## Nightray (Apr 29, 2009)

uh huh


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 29, 2009)

seen you a bit


----------



## Placktor (Apr 29, 2009)

ive seen you once or twice


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 29, 2009)

yup


----------



## djman900 (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah, and you're tight


----------



## Nightray (Apr 29, 2009)

uh huh sure


----------



## AndyB (Apr 29, 2009)

But of course.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 29, 2009)

AndyB FTW> XD


----------



## Placktor (Apr 29, 2009)

Ive Never Seen You 100 Hundred Times
and also if you kill myself then ill have to kill yourself and himself


----------



## AndyB (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes... unfortunatly


----------



## Placktor (Apr 29, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Yes... unfortunatly


My Dear Sir, How Can You Be So Rude
Also If Seen You tommarow


----------



## Nightray (Apr 29, 2009)

Um.. YEAH


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 29, 2009)

YUP!


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 30, 2009)

Of course!!  Any time I want to trip balls I just click the spoiler under your siggy!


----------



## Nightray (Apr 30, 2009)

Ahaha, Yeah I see this guy everywhere


----------



## fitzy (Apr 30, 2009)

Seen teh Jojo!!


----------



## Majora (Apr 30, 2009)

The guy who thinks that I


----------



## fitzy (Apr 30, 2009)

Seen you^


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 30, 2009)

seen you!


----------



## Anna (Apr 30, 2009)

seen you :]


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 30, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## doxiegirl (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah maybe a few times.


----------



## Anna (Apr 30, 2009)

seen you a few times


----------



## AndyB (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes sir, Mr. B.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 30, 2009)

Yesss


----------



## Nightray (Apr 30, 2009)

Yuhh! he's famous xD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 30, 2009)

DUH! UR MY WIFEE<333


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 30, 2009)

Seen you =)


----------



## Nightray (May 1, 2009)

Uh huh. suree. XD


----------



## Draco Roar (May 1, 2009)

Yrs! Of curse!


----------



## fitzy (May 1, 2009)

Yus!!!


----------



## DirtyD (May 1, 2009)

I think I've seen you once or twice.  Even tho I should be in your spoiler


----------



## fitzy (May 1, 2009)

Of course I've seen Dirty D!

PS: Your in my sig now! =P


----------



## doxiegirl (May 1, 2009)

i've seen you alot


----------



## fitzy (May 1, 2009)

I've seen you quite alot too!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 1, 2009)

Yepzors!


----------



## fitzy (May 1, 2009)

Seen you!

I clicked all your dragonz/eggs! :O


----------



## IceZtar (May 1, 2009)

^ Yup :O .


----------



## fitzy (May 1, 2009)

Yes, of course!


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2009)

Seen you!


----------



## Liv (May 1, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2009)

Seen you a bit.


----------



## Nightray (May 1, 2009)

Uh.. yeah


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 1, 2009)

YUP!!!


----------



## Hub12 (May 1, 2009)

G'day to you Techno. C:


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 1, 2009)

yeaaah...


----------



## Nightray (May 1, 2009)

Wifeyy<3 XD


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 1, 2009)

I see you, I can't gauge how much, though.


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2009)

yup


----------



## Rawburt (May 1, 2009)

Yes


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 1, 2009)

fer sure!


----------



## Huh? (May 1, 2009)

once


----------



## Horus (May 1, 2009)

never

btw i hate you


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 1, 2009)

yup, and how rude.
poor huh?
lol


----------



## Huh? (May 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> never
> 
> btw i hate you


ummm ok.....ive seen you


----------



## Horus (May 1, 2009)

don't post before me whore


----------



## Nightray (May 1, 2009)

Lolwut


----------



## Huh? (May 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> don't post before me whore


your nice...


----------



## Horus (May 1, 2009)

Huh? said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


INORITE

yeah Jojo


----------



## Huh? (May 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whatever...


----------



## Liv (May 2, 2009)

Only have see you 2 this moment.


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

Uh huh. xD


----------



## Allie_'G' (May 2, 2009)

Seen you!


----------



## Sarah (May 2, 2009)

No. D:


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

Uh huh


----------



## fitzy (May 2, 2009)

Of course!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 2, 2009)

No duhh x]


----------



## Sinep1 (May 2, 2009)

Yeh!!


----------



## Rawburt (May 2, 2009)

Yep. =)


----------



## John102 (May 2, 2009)

of course =D


----------



## Sinep1 (May 2, 2009)

Yeah of course!!  =)


----------



## djman900 (May 2, 2009)

yea


----------



## Sinep1 (May 2, 2009)

Yes!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 2, 2009)

Somewhat making his way to fame,


----------



## djman900 (May 2, 2009)

seen ya


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 2, 2009)

fer sure!!


----------



## tazaza (May 2, 2009)

never


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 2, 2009)

yeaaah i believe soo


----------



## Sinep1 (May 2, 2009)

Yeah of course!!


----------



## tazaza (May 2, 2009)

yer


----------



## djman900 (May 2, 2009)

ya


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 2, 2009)

^The guy who can't resize his pic of himself  

Yeah I  seen him

Btw, I can resize your pic so you can put it as your avi.


----------



## Sinep1 (May 2, 2009)

Yeah!!


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 2, 2009)

kinda


----------



## Rawburt (May 2, 2009)

Yeah man


----------



## tazaza (May 2, 2009)

yer


----------



## fitzy (May 2, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## reedstr16 (May 2, 2009)

ya


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 2, 2009)

^nope?!


----------



## fitzy (May 2, 2009)

YeS^

(I'm Eminems biggest fan! =P)


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 2, 2009)

^yes
(u wish)


----------



## Rawburt (May 2, 2009)

Sup Matty? =P


----------



## Majora (May 2, 2009)

Hm...sometimes.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 2, 2009)

ohai Raccoon mario. or Thomas Mario.. Or Mario Nook..


----------



## fitzy (May 2, 2009)

Seen Alex^


----------



## AndyB (May 2, 2009)

Yes


----------



## KingofHearts (May 2, 2009)

I rarely see you anymore... but yes.


----------



## Princess (May 2, 2009)

yes


----------



## brotatochip (May 2, 2009)

I've seen you, Cryyyyy<333


----------



## Princess (May 2, 2009)

Ive seen you too acroxxxxx


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

Yess!


----------



## djman900 (May 2, 2009)

yup


----------



## Gnome (May 2, 2009)

HELL YEAH


----------



## Erica (May 2, 2009)

Lol, many many times.


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## -Aaron (May 2, 2009)

I've seen you before you mysteriously vanished for quite sometime.
Now you're back again 

Edit: This was meant for Erica.

Jojo, I've seen you a couple of times.


----------



## Erica (May 2, 2009)

I guess...I've seen you.... not really.

 I disappeaed long ago. That's why no one knows me


----------



## Gnome (May 2, 2009)

Yes. And Night you don't know Erica?


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Yes. And Night you don't know Erica?


No clue 



Yeah I seen you around  sean!


----------



## Erica (May 2, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't know me because I'm a stealthy ninja pickle like that.


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

I'll have to get to know you
sure, you're a pickle xD


----------



## Erica (May 2, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> I'll have to get to know you
> sure, you're a pickle xD


Yeah, The Ninja Pickle Overlord.

And I see your obsessed with Loveless.


----------



## Thunder (May 2, 2009)

Yeep


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yus, I am. Got a problem ;D



The awesome crash


----------



## Erica (May 2, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I think it's cute
Ritsuka=♥

LOL


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 2, 2009)

yup


----------



## Gnome (May 2, 2009)

Oshi- ITS A MANIAC, MANIAC OHOHOHOHO! But yes I've seen you. B)


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

@ TECHNO!!!
Hi, of course


----------



## Thunder (May 2, 2009)

Allo Nighty night


----------



## Gnome (May 2, 2009)

Mr. _Brandy_.


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

Seen! >


----------



## Gnome (May 2, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Seen! >


Chelsea.


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

Who's chelsea Btw 
D:


----------



## -Aaron (May 2, 2009)

I've seen you.


----------



## Gnome (May 2, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Who's chelsea Btw
> D:


You of course. YOU CAN'T DENY IT! MUAHAHAHAHAHA!

And I've seen you Travis.


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know this Chelsea you speak of  I'm Ritsuka Aoyagi XD


----------



## Princess (May 2, 2009)

yes
hi mom


----------



## Gnome (May 2, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, so It _was_ you.
<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Not really _Chelsea_.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Gnome (May 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND HEEEL YES


----------



## djman900 (May 2, 2009)

seen (a lot)


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What!!? 


<big> I seen everyone!</big>


----------



## Princess (May 2, 2009)

yes


----------



## Thunder (May 2, 2009)

yeppers


----------



## Gnome (May 2, 2009)

@ Cry OMG SEIZURE FROM AVI *seizure* But yes :]


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

@pally, YUP!
@ Crash, Uh huh
xD


----------



## -Aaron (May 2, 2009)

I have never seen her in my life.


----------



## Princess (May 2, 2009)

@EVERYONE
YESS<3


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

I'm a dude (;


Yuppers

Edit: Haha, I made everyone stop, I rule


----------



## AndyB (May 2, 2009)

Yep


----------



## +Justice+ (May 2, 2009)

I seen you


----------



## Princess (May 2, 2009)

yep


----------



## +Justice+ (May 2, 2009)

All the time..XD


----------



## Princess (May 2, 2009)

yep again


----------



## Thunder (May 2, 2009)

Yip


----------



## Gnome (May 2, 2009)

Yupperuni.


----------



## +Justice+ (May 2, 2009)

Yep


----------



## -Aaron (May 2, 2009)

Pepperointment.


----------



## Thunder (May 2, 2009)

Allo pants creamer


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

yeup


----------



## Princess (May 2, 2009)

yep dino buddeh


----------



## brotatochip (May 2, 2009)

Oh yeshh.


----------



## Thunder (May 2, 2009)

yUH-HUH (whoops, caps)


----------



## Princess (May 2, 2009)

yep


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

uh huh XD


----------



## Thunder (May 2, 2009)

Yeppa


----------



## brotatochip (May 2, 2009)

NO! :r 

(xD)


----------



## Thunder (May 2, 2009)

Who are you!? D;


----------



## brotatochip (May 2, 2009)

I'm your stalker! xD


----------



## evilpancakes (May 2, 2009)

Seen you


----------



## yuba (May 2, 2009)

never seen u. but im a new kid so.....


----------



## evilpancakes (May 2, 2009)

But I have seen you, with the skype thread


----------



## doxiegirl (May 2, 2009)

yes i have seen alot


----------



## Princess (May 2, 2009)

No.


----------



## brotatochip (May 2, 2009)

Oh yess<3


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

Teh Kitteh Owner xD


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

seen u before


----------



## Rawburt (May 3, 2009)

Yep


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

nope


----------



## brotatochip (May 3, 2009)

...Nope.


----------



## Nightray (May 3, 2009)

nope =/


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

yep


----------



## brotatochip (May 3, 2009)

..Nope :/


----------



## Nightray (May 3, 2009)

...maybe...


----------



## Princess (May 3, 2009)

NO I DONT STALK U
UR JUST EVERYWHERE I DECIDE TO GO
PSSH PSSH
PSSH!
<.<
>.>

...


PSSH!


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

seen you


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 3, 2009)

Nopeee.. :/


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

nope


----------



## Rawburt (May 3, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Princess (May 3, 2009)

OM*G ITS MY SISTA

no i dont know u
(XD)


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

yep


----------



## Rawburt (May 3, 2009)

Yes, and your sig scares me. =(


----------



## KingofHearts (May 3, 2009)

^ Of course I've seen Bobbert.

Its called Boobah.


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

yes and if u r scared of me. good! im am scared! BOO!


----------



## Rawburt (May 3, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> ^ Of course I've seen Bobbert.
> 
> Its called Boobah.


Boobah, is it a blatant rip-off of Teletubbies? And yes =)


----------



## KingofHearts (May 3, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or something like that. 

Google it! 

And yes yes yes!


----------



## Nightray (May 3, 2009)

Sure


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

YEPADOODLE


----------



## Nightray (May 3, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Princess (May 3, 2009)

y


----------



## Rawburt (May 3, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No ,I'll take you word for it  and yes


----------



## Nightray (May 3, 2009)

Yuh


----------



## brotatochip (May 3, 2009)

Yess


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

yepadoodle


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 3, 2009)

D=
I have never seen you before!
Why is this?!


----------



## Nightray (May 3, 2009)

B/c she's a noobily xD


Yup seen this funily bunily...lol


----------



## fitzy (May 3, 2009)

Uh Huh!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 3, 2009)

Yeppzors!


----------



## Majora (May 3, 2009)

Yesagain!


----------



## Rene (May 3, 2009)

yip yip


----------



## Draco Roar (May 3, 2009)

Yezzzzzzzzz!


----------



## fitzy (May 3, 2009)

Nope.

jk 

xD


----------



## Draco Roar (May 3, 2009)

I always say Yes and to who? You!


----------



## fitzy (May 3, 2009)

lol. Seen you.

Clicked your dragons and eggs! =P


----------



## Draco Roar (May 3, 2009)

Special boy x3 I seen you


----------



## Sinep1 (May 3, 2009)

Yep!! I`ve seen you!!


----------



## fitzy (May 3, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Majora (May 3, 2009)

Always the same people who post here.
Fitzy,1Sinep,Draco Roar and some other...oh,and me!


----------



## alexandraa (May 3, 2009)

Quite a few times YES


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 3, 2009)

just a little


----------



## alexandraa (May 3, 2009)

^^ never before


----------



## Nightray (May 3, 2009)

Not much


----------



## fitzy (May 3, 2009)

Lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots etc.

xD


----------



## Sarah (May 3, 2009)

But of course. =3


----------



## Huh? (May 3, 2009)

no


----------



## Robin (May 3, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Rene (May 3, 2009)

maybe, i guess so
but again, not sure


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 3, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Ricano (May 3, 2009)

@rene

yup many times

ur walking avatar is not to forget


----------



## Sinep1 (May 3, 2009)

Yup!!


----------



## Erica (May 3, 2009)

Never.


----------



## Rene (May 3, 2009)

haven't seen you, for sure


----------



## -Aaron (May 3, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 3, 2009)

oh so popular quote "If it ain't Dutch, it ain't much"


----------



## Erica (May 3, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 3, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Rene (May 3, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> oh so popular quote "If it ain't Dutch, it ain't much"


lol that made me chuckle 
but the one i have in my sig now is different, like it? 

and Krazy Karl is total stranger to me :O


----------



## Sarah (May 3, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Rene (May 3, 2009)

yup you're famous :')


----------



## brotatochip (May 3, 2009)

No.


----------



## Rockman! (May 3, 2009)

I think I am ...


----------



## Majora (May 3, 2009)

Ya


----------



## Sarah (May 3, 2009)

Kinda.


----------



## Robin (May 3, 2009)

yes


----------



## Rene (May 3, 2009)

yip yip


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 3, 2009)

The new quotes


----------



## brotatochip (May 3, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 3, 2009)

No but I am pleasently suppried.


----------



## brotatochip (May 3, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Rawburt (May 3, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen ya


----------



## brotatochip (May 3, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 3, 2009)

sure


----------



## Draco Roar (May 3, 2009)

Yes! ^_^


----------



## brotatochip (May 3, 2009)

My property.(;


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 3, 2009)

ACROX! :O


----------



## brotatochip (May 3, 2009)

RYUDO! :r


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 3, 2009)




----------



## -Aaron (May 3, 2009)

RYUUDO~!


----------



## brotatochip (May 3, 2009)

Oh yeshh(;


----------



## Draco Roar (May 3, 2009)

Yus!


----------



## Princess (May 3, 2009)

yepp


----------



## -Aaron (May 3, 2009)

Never in my life.


----------



## Princess (May 3, 2009)

Who are you again?


----------



## acfreak (May 3, 2009)

NEVERRRRR


----------



## brotatochip (May 3, 2009)

No...


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 3, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 3, 2009)

not really... no


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 3, 2009)

Likewise :S
Nice to meet you, Im Krazy Karl.


----------



## kalinn (May 3, 2009)

ive seen you around


----------



## acfreak (May 3, 2009)

see you everywhere


----------



## Princess (May 3, 2009)

idk


----------



## Ciaran (May 3, 2009)

Unfortionately


----------



## Princess (May 3, 2009)

D: meanie


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 3, 2009)

*sigh*

yes


----------



## reedstr16 (May 3, 2009)

ya


----------



## alexandraa (May 3, 2009)

nawhhh :S


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 3, 2009)

ya


----------



## Princess (May 3, 2009)

ouch al..

and yes.

*sigh*
xD


----------



## reedstr16 (May 3, 2009)

yes haha again
and wow nobody thinks i am famous!
i guess cause i am not on as much anymore


----------



## Princess (May 3, 2009)

YES U R FAMOUS


----------



## Resonate (May 3, 2009)

Yes, very.


----------



## reedstr16 (May 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> YES U R FAMOUS


haha thanks


and pootman your famous also


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 3, 2009)

it's amazing, this thread consists of people saying yes, no, etc. and, yest, it has 275 pages with over 4700 posts, and it's one of the longest living threads on tbt...

and yes, I've seen you.


----------



## PaJami (May 3, 2009)

Yes, I know BB


----------



## Liv (May 3, 2009)

Dude you're like coated with famousness.


----------



## cornymikey (May 3, 2009)

errrrrr, havent really seen you


----------



## PaJami (May 3, 2009)

I see you a lot corny #2, and thank you, ACWhisperer


----------



## Resonate (May 3, 2009)

I have seen you tons Cornman.


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

no.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 3, 2009)

No...


----------



## Hub12 (May 3, 2009)

Silvarr!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 3, 2009)

Beneh!


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 3, 2009)

yup


----------



## Hub12 (May 3, 2009)

Techno!!!


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

nope!


----------



## Liv (May 3, 2009)

yuba said:
			
		

> no.


You said no to pootman, wow, sad.


No and what is that in your sig


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> yuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im new here ok! i only know so many people. i just started getting addicted on this website last night!


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 3, 2009)

um.. like once. What is that in your sig? It frightens me...


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

thats why its there. i call it my blobs

and never seen u in me life!


----------



## Liv (May 3, 2009)

I know you!


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

propbably know u but cant remember......what were we talking bout again?


----------



## bittermeat (May 3, 2009)

Never seen you.


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 3, 2009)

yup!!


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

never seen u too!\


we have so much in common!


----------



## Sarah (May 3, 2009)

Like twice. xD


----------



## Kaya Kawaii (May 3, 2009)

nope.
(noones probally gonna say they saw me cuz i just joined today ;P)


----------



## John102 (May 3, 2009)

nope


----------



## Liv (May 3, 2009)

A few times....meh.


----------



## Resonate (May 3, 2009)

Um...maybe?


----------



## Liv (May 3, 2009)

Another member coated with famousnessness.


----------



## Wish (May 3, 2009)

everyone on this page so far. =3


----------



## IceZtar (May 3, 2009)

^ Who hasn't XD .


----------



## Erica (May 3, 2009)

Never in my life.


----------



## bittermeat (May 3, 2009)

I don't remember you exactly, but I remember your signature.


----------



## Resonate (May 3, 2009)

I have seen you Bittermeat.


----------



## AndyB (May 3, 2009)

Yep


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 3, 2009)

yaw


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 3, 2009)

yup


----------



## Rawburt (May 3, 2009)

Yes


----------



## bittermeat (May 3, 2009)

@ techno: Yes, but where the heck is Zeek?! 
@ Crashman: mhm.


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 3, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> @ techno: Yes, but where the heck is Zeek?!
> @ Crashman: mhm.


Zeek told me to take him down.
He's afraid of the people of TBT.
So I put myself up, fore I am not afraid.
=)
I've seen you!


----------



## Rawburt (May 3, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

negitive


----------



## Gabby (May 3, 2009)

Who the hell are you?


----------



## Nightray (May 3, 2009)

Sure I seen this fella around here lately


----------



## Erica (May 3, 2009)

Lol. Yes.


----------



## Princess (May 3, 2009)

yuh


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 3, 2009)

Fer sure!


----------



## brotatochip (May 3, 2009)

OMG! Yeshh!


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 3, 2009)

SEEN U ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Nightray (May 3, 2009)

Yuh!


----------



## brotatochip (May 3, 2009)

The one that calls me a "Princess" <3


----------



## Nightray (May 3, 2009)

The one who laughs at me when I laugh at my own jokes ;D


----------



## linkvscross3rs (May 3, 2009)

yes i seen you jojo


----------



## brotatochip (May 3, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 3, 2009)

YEPPP!!


----------



## brotatochip (May 3, 2009)

The one that has my tear gland! ;]


----------



## Nightray (May 3, 2009)

Yes, I've seen you _before_


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 3, 2009)

YEPP!!


----------



## linkvscross3rs (May 3, 2009)

not awhole lot but yes i do


----------



## bittermeat (May 3, 2009)

I've seen you.


----------



## Erica (May 3, 2009)

not really.


----------



## acfreak (May 3, 2009)

Never seen you


----------



## Nightray (May 3, 2009)

Yess!


----------



## AndyB (May 3, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## Nightray (May 3, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Yes!


AndyB is one of my heroes


----------



## AndyB (May 3, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, thank you.
I'm one of the good guys, remember? 
...and yes, I know you.


----------



## Majora (May 4, 2009)

No,but Iknow a guy that says that you suck...


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

fitzy  has seen Majora!! 

=P


----------



## Elliot (May 4, 2009)

seen you ALOT =D


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 4, 2009)

Yes


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

Yup!


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2009)

yes


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

LOTS!


----------



## Rene (May 4, 2009)

you're just like always there, aren't you :yay:


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2009)

ya i seen you


----------



## AndyB (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, lately.


----------



## DirtyD (May 4, 2009)

Yeah from time to time


----------



## alexandraa (May 4, 2009)

well oviously ^^
who doesnt know youu


----------



## Silverstorms (May 4, 2009)

From time to time.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 4, 2009)

Hai Silver!


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2009)

Draco!


----------



## Ray_lofstad (May 4, 2009)

sure


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2009)

I have seen you!


----------



## Elliot (May 4, 2009)

Too much xP


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2009)

Seen you


----------



## Elliot (May 4, 2009)

Batallion wars 2 guy! =D.


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2009)

Other Battalion Wars 2 guy!


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 4, 2009)

Ye


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2009)

yup


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 4, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Rawburt (May 4, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2009)

A bit


----------



## alexandraa (May 4, 2009)

yes


----------



## AndyB (May 4, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 4, 2009)

sure


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2009)

I have seen you


----------



## bittermeat (May 4, 2009)

Ya.


----------



## Elliot (May 4, 2009)

Alot ;D


----------



## acfreak (May 4, 2009)

once in a while


----------



## Nightray (May 4, 2009)

Second time seeing you I guess........


----------



## acfreak (May 4, 2009)

3rd time seeing you lol


----------



## doxiegirl (May 4, 2009)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## Nightray (May 4, 2009)

I seen you before.. I think...


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2009)

yup


----------



## doxiegirl (May 4, 2009)

i think you live on here lol...


----------



## Rawburt (May 4, 2009)

Yep. =)


----------



## VantagE (May 4, 2009)

I think I am secretly Batman....

And yeah I have seen you before I believe...


----------



## Elliot (May 4, 2009)

Mhm alot -=DD


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 4, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Rawburt (May 4, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Draco Roar (May 4, 2009)

YES!!!


----------



## chloeedgar (May 4, 2009)

yeppp ;D


----------



## Draco Roar (May 4, 2009)

Yippy yup!


----------



## AndyB (May 4, 2009)

Yes


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 4, 2009)

Of courseee! You're my broo<33


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 4, 2009)

Yup


----------



## DirtyD (May 4, 2009)

I've seen you... But unsure if you would be considerred "famous"


----------



## Majora (May 4, 2009)

Sure


----------



## Wish (May 4, 2009)

Yes.... Unless your talking about, you picture. o.o


----------



## Sarah (May 4, 2009)

Yea.


----------



## Rawburt (May 4, 2009)

Yep


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

Ohyus!


----------



## Sarah (May 4, 2009)

Yusssssss!


----------



## Wish (May 4, 2009)

yup. =3


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

Of course! =P


----------



## Thunder (May 4, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> I'm your stalker! xD


Well isn't that nice to know


Allo Fitz


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 4, 2009)

The master at crashing, omg.


----------



## Thunder (May 4, 2009)

Hey Rude-o Dragoon :veryhappy:


----------



## djman900 (May 4, 2009)

:/  seen


----------



## Nightray (May 4, 2009)

Yus, I seen you before


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

Of Course I've seen Jojo!


----------



## John102 (May 4, 2009)

yup


----------



## Nic (May 4, 2009)

Of course I seen this soccer freak..


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Of course I seen this soccer freak..


Haha! You jus said that to John! =P


----------



## John102 (May 4, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


works with me too.  :veryhappy:


----------



## djman900 (May 4, 2009)

seen


----------



## Nic (May 4, 2009)

Seen this old fellow.


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh! lol

Seen Hobo


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 4, 2009)

COURSEE I HAVE x]


----------



## John102 (May 4, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> COURSEE I HAVE x]


who hasn't?


----------



## Nightray (May 4, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> COURSEE I HAVE x]


Gabby<33 XD


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

JOJO! Hai!


----------



## Nightray (May 4, 2009)

@fitzy:  O Hair Thar xD


----------



## Ms_Hobo (May 4, 2009)

I seen this Jojo.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 4, 2009)

nope


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

nope...xD Course I have! =P


----------



## bittermeat (May 4, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 4, 2009)

Yupp.

@Fitzy: Who the heckk are youu? x]


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2009)

You should know me, I'm the old Storm from 2005!


----------



## Nightray (May 4, 2009)

StormTrooper said:
			
		

> You should know me, I'm the old Storm from 2005!


Orrlynao?

Um... nope..


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

Seen you^

@Gabbeh I think I remember you? Oh...no...no I dont...xD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 4, 2009)

Im still wondering who you are


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

Same....


----------



## reedstr16 (May 4, 2009)

seenya


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

Yep!


----------



## Nightray (May 4, 2009)

Yus, I seen this property.. where's your owner? xD


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

lawl! offline!

Seen you^


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 4, 2009)

^hell yea


----------



## AndyB (May 4, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Gnome (May 4, 2009)

Why yes you are.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 4, 2009)

^u 2


----------



## Rawburt (May 4, 2009)

Sup Matty?


----------



## Nightray (May 4, 2009)

uh huh.


----------



## AndyB (May 4, 2009)

Yess!


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 5, 2009)

Fo sho!


----------



## Rene (May 5, 2009)

yip yip


----------



## Draco Roar (May 5, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> yip yip


Yars!


----------



## AndyB (May 5, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Gnome (May 5, 2009)

HELLZ YEAH!


----------



## DirtyD (May 5, 2009)

Huh?  Who are you?  lol just kidding, I think i've seen you once or twice lol


----------



## Majora (May 5, 2009)

Lolz d ;


----------



## Nightray (May 5, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Rene (May 5, 2009)

i haven't seen you

 well i might've but then you had a different avatyar&sig, so i'd say; nope


----------



## Majora (May 5, 2009)

Not very much the last time but yes.


----------



## alexandraa (May 5, 2009)

yeaah


----------



## Majora (May 5, 2009)

YA,I


----------



## Nightray (May 5, 2009)

Mhm... maybe


----------



## fitzy (May 5, 2009)

Yes! I own you! =P


----------



## bittermeat (May 5, 2009)

YREESSS
.


----------



## footballzRcools (May 5, 2009)

i D0nT ThiiNk s0...


----------



## bittermeat (May 5, 2009)

NOOOO.,


----------



## Resonate (May 5, 2009)

Yes


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (May 5, 2009)

Yush


----------



## Rene (May 6, 2009)

yup, love the avatar btw


----------



## Majora (May 6, 2009)

YA!


----------



## Plopz? (May 6, 2009)

ALOT


----------



## reedstr16 (May 6, 2009)

i have seen you but only a couple of times


----------



## fitzy (May 6, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Majora (May 6, 2009)

*cough* yes...again.


----------



## John102 (May 6, 2009)

yup


----------



## Nightray (May 6, 2009)

Uh huh .


----------



## Hub12 (May 6, 2009)

Who's night ._.


----------



## Nightray (May 6, 2009)

Lol.....
Who's Kirbster._.


xD


----------



## Princess (May 6, 2009)

MOM!


----------



## Kimmi2 (May 6, 2009)

a lot.


----------



## Princess (May 6, 2009)

no.


----------



## Nightray (May 6, 2009)

WIffeyy<3


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2009)

yus =3 Seen you alot before. =P


----------



## Kimmi2 (May 6, 2009)

not really.


----------



## watercat8 (May 6, 2009)

_No, I don't know you._


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 6, 2009)

yupp


----------



## Resonate (May 6, 2009)

Definitely


----------



## Pear (May 6, 2009)

once or twice.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 6, 2009)

No i am not!  A FEW TIMES


----------



## John102 (May 6, 2009)

jrrj15 said:
			
		

> No i am not!  A FEW TIMES


no............ok I'll give in.......<small><small><small><small>yes</small></small></small></small>


----------



## Ricano (May 6, 2009)

i seen u around


----------



## Nightray (May 6, 2009)

Nope


----------



## acfreak (May 6, 2009)

Ive seen you everywere


----------



## AndyB (May 6, 2009)

Of course!


----------



## acfreak (May 6, 2009)

never seen you =P


----------



## Nightray (May 6, 2009)

@AndyB!!!  Hi, yes I seen you xD


----------



## AndyB (May 6, 2009)

YES!
=D


----------



## Rene (May 7, 2009)

yup, mostly on this topic if i'm not mistaken ;p


----------



## DirtyD (May 7, 2009)

I think so... Once or twice lol


----------



## Majora (May 7, 2009)

Never seen!Who the hell are u,stranger?


----------



## Rene (May 7, 2009)

yipyip-famous

_&_your avatar scares me


----------



## alexandraa (May 7, 2009)

YES I HAVE!!


----------



## Nightray (May 7, 2009)

Um.. suree


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 7, 2009)

Yup

very


----------



## IceZtar (May 7, 2009)

Yup  . ^


----------



## Nightray (May 7, 2009)

mMm... Nope =/


----------



## MygL (May 7, 2009)

Yeszz


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 7, 2009)

yeup


----------



## Rene (May 7, 2009)

uhuh, sure


----------



## DirtyD (May 7, 2009)

Bacon who? lol


----------



## Nightray (May 7, 2009)

Um... I think..


----------



## Phil (May 7, 2009)

maybe


----------



## Nightray (May 7, 2009)

Um.....o.o yeah///


----------



## Rene (May 7, 2009)

yeah, once or twice


----------



## IceZtar (May 7, 2009)

^ Yeah  .


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 7, 2009)

kinda, yea.


----------



## Hub12 (May 7, 2009)

Nice Avvie. BACON BOY!!!!


I still not on list? >:l


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2009)

Seen ya Hub.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 7, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Seen ya Hub.


seen you a lot lately

@hub: You're there.


----------



## tazaza (May 7, 2009)

yer


----------



## MygL (May 7, 2009)

Not... much...


----------



## Sarah (May 7, 2009)

Kitty!  has seen you.


----------



## Resonate (May 7, 2009)

Resonate  has seen you.


----------



## cornymikey (May 7, 2009)

Ive seen you too!


----------



## crakgenius (May 8, 2009)

^^Of course I've seen you, ya Ridley fanatic!


----------



## Rawburt (May 8, 2009)

Seen ya. =) Soon this topic'll reach 500 pages!


----------



## Phil (May 8, 2009)

yeah soon


----------



## AndyB (May 8, 2009)

Can't say that I recognise you


----------



## Jas0n (May 8, 2009)

ZOMGZ ITS THE INCREDIBLE ANDYYY


----------



## AndyB (May 8, 2009)

Got that right! 
And ah yes, Jas0n. Hello!


----------



## Rene (May 8, 2009)

possibly, well probably, yes?


----------



## Majora (May 8, 2009)

ya


----------



## Sky master (May 8, 2009)

hell yeah i know you!


----------



## Nightray (May 8, 2009)

Yus seen you before


----------



## AndyB (May 8, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Gnome (May 8, 2009)

Who the hell are you!? Nah, I've seen you tons.


----------



## Nightray (May 8, 2009)

SSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## MygL (May 8, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Elliot (May 8, 2009)

alot ;D


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 8, 2009)

mhmm


----------



## Nightray (May 8, 2009)

Uh huh


----------



## AndyB (May 8, 2009)

Why yes


----------



## brotatochip (May 8, 2009)

Hellz yeaah


----------



## Nightray (May 8, 2009)

Mai Wifeyyy<3


----------



## Princess (May 8, 2009)

mom


----------



## KingofHearts (May 8, 2009)

Yeah I've seen you.


----------



## Princess (May 8, 2009)

<.<
NO


----------



## Rawburt (May 8, 2009)

Yo!


----------



## KingofHearts (May 8, 2009)

Cheah of course I've seen Bobbert! xD


----------



## Gnome (May 8, 2009)

Yes I've seen you.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 8, 2009)

Durr


----------



## Nightray (May 8, 2009)

Chhhhyeeeeeeeeeeeeeah


----------



## Gnome (May 8, 2009)

WHO DE HELL R U"!?! Jk I've seen you...Chelsea.


----------



## Nightray (May 8, 2009)

I'M NAWT CHELSEA. WHERE DID YOU GET THAT NAME?  I'm ritsuka xD

no haven't seen you at all...


----------



## Princess (May 8, 2009)

duh


----------



## Gnome (May 8, 2009)

A wise man once typed. "


----------



## AndyB (May 8, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Nightray (May 8, 2009)

ccchhhyyeaaah


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 8, 2009)

Naw


----------



## Miranda (May 8, 2009)

uh huh. to xeladude


----------



## Nightray (May 8, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> uh huh. to xeladude


Mai twinn<3


----------



## Miranda (May 8, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TWIN!! <3333


----------



## Princess (May 8, 2009)

PALEVI! : D


----------



## Gnome (May 8, 2009)

YAH


----------



## Princess (May 8, 2009)

YES


----------



## Miranda (May 8, 2009)

DUCK!


----------



## Nightray (May 8, 2009)

LEMON!!!


----------



## Princess (May 8, 2009)

MOM


----------



## AndyB (May 8, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Nightray (May 8, 2009)

ANDYB IS MAI HERO <


----------



## robo.samurai (May 8, 2009)

of course I have and I banned him on your banned game a couple times =)


----------



## Rawburt (May 8, 2009)

Seen ya =P


----------



## Miranda (May 8, 2009)

Yep :]


----------



## bittermeat (May 8, 2009)

<3


----------



## brotatochip (May 8, 2009)

Er...I think?


----------



## Cottonball (May 8, 2009)

^ CAW CAW CAW


----------



## Rawburt (May 8, 2009)

Eyep


----------



## brotatochip (May 8, 2009)

Yes but um whaa?


----------



## Nightray (May 8, 2009)

xD yup


----------



## Rawburt (May 8, 2009)

Whassup? =P


----------



## brotatochip (May 8, 2009)

yess


----------



## bittermeat (May 8, 2009)

Mhmm.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 8, 2009)

yuppers


----------



## Nightray (May 8, 2009)

Uh huh


----------



## brotatochip (May 8, 2009)

Wish I havent...
(xD) jkjk


----------



## robo.samurai (May 8, 2009)

hells to the ya I've seen you


----------



## brotatochip (May 8, 2009)

Seen yuuhh


----------



## Rawburt (May 8, 2009)

Yep =)


----------



## Cottonball (May 8, 2009)

Im the only famous one here .... JKZ lol GTFO!


----------



## Nightray (May 8, 2009)

umm. no?


----------



## Cottonball (May 8, 2009)

*censored.9.10*^


----------



## Nightray (May 8, 2009)

GTFO noob, don't know yew... =/


----------



## Cottonball (May 8, 2009)

ive been here longer


----------



## AndyB (May 8, 2009)

NO idea


----------



## Nightray (May 8, 2009)

@peek. Soo >.>

AndyB yus!


----------



## bittermeat (May 8, 2009)

YESSERR.


----------



## brotatochip (May 8, 2009)

Yesss.


----------



## Cottonball (May 8, 2009)

NO


----------



## AndyB (May 8, 2009)

Never before this thread...


----------



## watercat8 (May 8, 2009)

_Yes, I haave seen you._


----------



## John102 (May 8, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> _Yes, I haave seen you._


yup


----------



## Rawburt (May 8, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep!


----------



## Nightray (May 8, 2009)

Yeup!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 8, 2009)

Maybe like once or twice? ^^


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

<big>_Yuup._</big>_<big>_</big>


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

Yup. Mishie is famous.


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

^ You are as fat as butter.


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

you shall not eat thy bacon! Lol i dunno but hai Robert!!! xD


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

I'd never eat Al Night =O


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> ^ You are as fat as butter.


You sir, are a fishmonger!

Night is popular!<3


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

twikki is popular too, in mai head  Yus i seen yew


----------



## Draco Roar (May 9, 2009)

I SEENZ YOU!!!11


----------



## chloeedgar (May 9, 2009)

seen you


----------



## Banana Pie (May 9, 2009)

sen you ah fink lovey <3


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

I've seen you a couple of times.


----------



## fitzy (May 9, 2009)

Yus!^


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Uh huh !!!


----------



## fitzy (May 9, 2009)

Night? Of course!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

@night. Yep. I see you allllllllll the time. =]
@fitzy. I see you now and then.


----------



## crakgenius (May 9, 2009)

I've seen you off and on... more tonight than usual lol


----------



## fitzy (May 9, 2009)

Seen you lots!


----------



## rafren (May 9, 2009)

ive seen you once.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 9, 2009)

Seen you once..seeing as how you're new.


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

See you everyday! xD


----------



## fitzy (May 9, 2009)

Jojo! Hai.


----------



## sa3ood (May 9, 2009)

alot


----------



## AndyB (May 9, 2009)

Don't think so


----------



## fitzy (May 9, 2009)

Yeah lots


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

Yus!


----------



## Rawburt (May 11, 2009)

Sup Night


----------



## Majora (May 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday!I


----------



## Sarah (May 11, 2009)

Quite a bit.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 11, 2009)

Indubitebably! (Yes)


----------



## Hub12 (May 11, 2009)

And you are who?....


----------



## Pear (May 11, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## Ricano (May 11, 2009)

yah we is having a contest over Reedstr16's sig xD


----------



## Sarah (May 11, 2009)

Seen you a couple times


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 11, 2009)

Duhh


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 11, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Rawburt (May 11, 2009)

Yep, seen you


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

Now I have alot get you confused tho


----------



## Cottonball (May 11, 2009)

have seen you lol


----------



## Rawburt (May 11, 2009)

Seen you a couple of times. =)


----------



## rafren (May 11, 2009)

seen you a lot of times.=)


----------



## bittermeat (May 11, 2009)

wat ho r u x


----------



## Cottonball (May 11, 2009)

CAW CAW!


----------



## rafren (May 11, 2009)

huh???ive seen you twice


----------



## Nightray (May 11, 2009)

Uh... I think so....


----------



## Miranda (May 12, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Uh... I think so....


Night! *hugs*


----------



## Rawburt (May 12, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You punched my face! =O


----------



## Nightray (May 12, 2009)

Yuh, I seen you get punched my Mirandi.. HA HA! xD


----------



## Rawburt (May 12, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Yuh, I seen you get punched my Mirandi.. HA HA! xD


Yes I've seen you, wish you'd be nicer to me. =P


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 12, 2009)

I see you every day.


----------



## sarahbear (May 12, 2009)

Ummm, I think I saw you?


----------



## Majora (May 12, 2009)

one or two times


----------



## AndyB (May 12, 2009)

Yes


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 12, 2009)

Broo!<3


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 12, 2009)

THE ELUSIVE GABBY HAS BEEN SPOTTED!

Bacon Boy  thinks you're famous. <3


----------



## Sky master (May 12, 2009)

bacon boy i have seen you all over the place


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 12, 2009)

CUZ I IZ EVERYWHERE!

Seen you a couple of times.


----------



## joshmosh345 (May 12, 2009)

seen you so much i have nightmares about you...


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 12, 2009)

joshmosh345 said:
			
		

> seen you so much i have nightmares about you...


It's working then. >

seen you twice


----------



## Phil (May 12, 2009)

joshmosh345 said:
			
		

> seen you so much i have nightmares about you...


haha
XD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 12, 2009)

Yuush


----------



## joshmosh345 (May 12, 2009)

seen you so much you must be a addict to tbt


----------



## Rawburt (May 12, 2009)

Saw you a couple times =)


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 12, 2009)

joshmosh345 said:
			
		

> seen you so much you must be a addict to tbt


Not addicted to TBT.
But i have friends on here that i like to keep in touch with

@Rob: Everyday


----------



## Sinep1 (May 12, 2009)

O yus!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 12, 2009)

Yup! Once or twice or somethin' Lawl


----------



## Rawburt (May 12, 2009)

Yep, see you a lot


----------



## kalinn (May 12, 2009)

ive seen ya around.


----------



## djman900 (May 12, 2009)

yup


----------



## Rawburt (May 12, 2009)

Yes


----------



## djman900 (May 12, 2009)

yup


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 12, 2009)

yes alot


----------



## bittermeat (May 12, 2009)

I don't remember ya.


----------



## Rawburt (May 13, 2009)

Sure have birthday boy XD


----------



## Majora (May 13, 2009)

YYa,the birthday boy


----------



## MysteriousHarmony (May 13, 2009)

Once.. then again, i just joined.. so yeah.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 13, 2009)

seen you like 4 times.

@Majora: It's teh evil mask! :O

Yea, I seen you.


----------



## AndyB (May 13, 2009)

Yes


----------



## TigerCrossing (May 13, 2009)

Nope..


----------



## tazaza (May 13, 2009)

tazaza has seen you before.


----------



## watercat8 (May 13, 2009)

_Nope._


----------



## Rawburt (May 13, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## fitzy (May 13, 2009)

Yus!


----------



## DirtyD (May 13, 2009)

Maybe..


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2009)

All over the place and i've just joined.


----------



## Rene (May 13, 2009)

nope never seen you before ..


----------



## Rawburt (May 13, 2009)

Seen you around.


----------



## Hub12 (May 13, 2009)

Robert, I believe?


----------



## Rawburt (May 13, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Robert, I believe?


Indeed it is, and I've seen ya Hub. =)


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 13, 2009)

Yes Crashmaaan


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 13, 2009)

yep ive seen you.


----------



## djman900 (May 13, 2009)

Mhmm


----------



## John102 (May 13, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Mhmm


yup


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (May 14, 2009)

A few times


----------



## Rawburt (May 15, 2009)

A couple of times.


----------



## DevilGopher (May 15, 2009)

yes


----------



## AndyB (May 15, 2009)

A fw times


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (May 15, 2009)

No


----------



## rafren (May 15, 2009)

every day.


----------



## Ricano (May 15, 2009)

Seen you one or twice


----------



## Andrew (May 15, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## robo.samurai (May 15, 2009)

no .......   never ...........


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (May 15, 2009)

Well duh.  You bought my Music Box lol


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 15, 2009)

Every now and then


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (May 15, 2009)

YAHH!


----------



## DevilGopher (May 15, 2009)

no


----------



## Rawburt (May 15, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## DevilGopher (May 15, 2009)

woot! =D yes


----------



## Ricano (May 15, 2009)

yes ur everywhere


----------



## watercat8 (May 15, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## John102 (May 15, 2009)

yes, watercat


----------



## Rawburt (May 15, 2009)

Yep, hey john. =)


----------



## robo.samurai (May 15, 2009)

nope never seen you before ....
JK your everywhere


----------



## DevilGopher (May 15, 2009)

yep!


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 15, 2009)

a few times


----------



## Rawburt (May 16, 2009)

Yes, miss your Pascal avatar. =P


----------



## crakgenius (May 16, 2009)

Of course I've seen you!


----------



## Rawburt (May 16, 2009)

Seen ya around.


----------



## Plopz? (May 16, 2009)

^ Seen you about 2 minutes ago in the "your banned" game ^


----------



## fitzy (May 16, 2009)

Yus^


----------



## Robin (May 16, 2009)

yup.


----------



## Plopz? (May 16, 2009)

mm-hmm


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 16, 2009)

let's go with sure


----------



## Robin (May 16, 2009)

yup, seen you lots.


----------



## Plopz? (May 16, 2009)

mm-hmm


----------



## Robin (May 16, 2009)

yup


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 16, 2009)

yuppuy


----------



## Robin (May 16, 2009)

seen you!


----------



## bittermeat (May 16, 2009)

YA


----------



## Plopz? (May 16, 2009)

mm-hmm


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 16, 2009)

Yeahhh


----------



## John102 (May 16, 2009)

Krazy Karl said:
			
		

> Yeahhh


few tmiez


----------



## fitzy (May 16, 2009)

Yeah...Same b-day as you


----------



## Robin (May 16, 2009)

seen you


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 16, 2009)

yep! lots


----------



## Ricano (May 16, 2009)

yea a few times


----------



## AndyB (May 16, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Thunder (May 16, 2009)

Yep, everyday


----------



## Liv (May 16, 2009)

Another member coated with famousness!


----------



## Nightray (May 16, 2009)

sometimes


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 16, 2009)

Night!!


----------



## Rawburt (May 16, 2009)

Seen you tech. =)


----------



## AndyB (May 17, 2009)

Of course


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (May 17, 2009)

No


----------



## AndyB (May 17, 2009)

No


----------



## Hub12 (May 17, 2009)

Hello Andy. =r


----------



## John102 (May 17, 2009)

yesh hubbie wubbie XD


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 17, 2009)

Chris! o:<


----------



## Hub12 (May 17, 2009)

Ru-yo-doe. >


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 17, 2009)

yep alot


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (May 18, 2009)

yes....


----------



## DevilGopher (May 18, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Draco Roar (May 18, 2009)

Aye


----------



## Silverstorms (May 18, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Majora (May 18, 2009)

yup,bun not so often in the lastdays


----------



## angie (May 18, 2009)

yup!


----------



## AndyB (May 18, 2009)

Once or twice


----------



## Rene (May 18, 2009)

yip yip


----------



## angie (May 18, 2009)

for sure


----------



## Rawburt (May 18, 2009)

A couple of times.


----------



## Pear (May 18, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Majora (May 18, 2009)

saw your avi sometimes.


----------



## AndyB (May 19, 2009)

Seen you around


----------



## kalinn (May 19, 2009)

ive seen you like once.


----------



## DirtyD (May 19, 2009)

I've seen you like twice


----------



## Rene (May 19, 2009)

yip yip spotted multiple times


----------



## Draco Roar (May 19, 2009)

Of course!


----------



## AndyB (May 19, 2009)

Yes


----------



## alexandraa (May 19, 2009)

umm first time


----------



## Majora (May 19, 2009)

sometimes but yes ya


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 19, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 19, 2009)

You are very well known Bacon Boy.


----------



## Majora (May 19, 2009)

Huh?Erm,yes


----------



## ACfan192 (May 19, 2009)

Dunno. I've never met much of the new members..

:3


----------



## Clown Town (May 19, 2009)

... nope


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 19, 2009)

Did you come back from the grave? D:


----------



## Clown Town (May 19, 2009)

I HAS SEEN U!

and i think so...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 19, 2009)

Yes, I has seen. o:


----------



## klcthatsme (May 19, 2009)

seen you!


----------



## Nic (May 19, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 19, 2009)

hella yea (whats up with ur 360tag though?)


----------



## Clown Town (May 19, 2009)

yeh... i seen u... Mr Fable man


----------



## Nic (May 19, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> hella yea (whats up with ur 360tag though?)


I have been lazy and I had changed it. I must get a new one.  T_T


----------



## Clown Town (May 19, 2009)

... I mr hobo! are you still 100 years old? yeh i seen u


----------



## robo.samurai (May 19, 2009)

seen you


----------



## reedstr16 (May 19, 2009)

i have seen you once before this time


----------



## Resonate (May 19, 2009)

Hello Reedstr. = D


----------



## kalinn (May 19, 2009)

seen ya


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 19, 2009)

Yus


----------



## Pear (May 19, 2009)

odangiveseenyougabby


----------



## AndyB (May 19, 2009)

I think I have seen you.


----------



## kalinn (May 19, 2009)

seen you like once.. 
on this thread actually. lol


----------



## djman900 (May 19, 2009)

hell yea


----------



## brotatochip (May 19, 2009)

Yuup.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 19, 2009)

to many times! XD


----------



## kalinn (May 19, 2009)

hmm.. ive seen your avi.. 
but im not sure if its someone else with the same avi....


----------



## brotatochip (May 19, 2009)

Hellz yeaah


----------



## reedstr16 (May 19, 2009)

ya


----------



## kalinn (May 19, 2009)

yep,


----------



## brotatochip (May 19, 2009)

Once again, Hellz yeaah xD


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 19, 2009)

mhm again.


----------



## Jas0n (May 19, 2009)

no


----------



## kalinn (May 19, 2009)

seen ya.


----------



## Rawburt (May 19, 2009)

I've seen you around. =)


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 19, 2009)

Occasionally yes.


----------



## Robin (May 20, 2009)

Yup


----------



## angie (May 20, 2009)

oh ya


----------



## Robin (May 20, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## Rawburt (May 20, 2009)

Saw you a couple of times.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 20, 2009)

Uh huh!


----------



## John102 (May 20, 2009)

YESH DRACO!


----------



## Robin (May 20, 2009)

not much, but I have seen you.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 20, 2009)

yep seen u a couple of times


----------



## Ricano (May 20, 2009)

many times


----------



## kalinn (May 20, 2009)

many times also


----------



## Pear (May 20, 2009)

Yessssssssssss.


----------



## Ricano (May 20, 2009)

yup
wit the flame sig xD


----------



## AndyB (May 20, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

No.


----------



## Rawburt (May 21, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Robin (May 21, 2009)

yeah, a bit.


----------



## Majora (May 21, 2009)

ACfan192 said:
			
		

> Dunno. I've never met much of the new members..
> 
> :3


TKD:YeahseeeesJESus

And wtf i


----------



## Majora (May 21, 2009)

ACfan192 said:
			
		

> Dunno. I've never met much of the new members..
> 
> :3


TKD:YeahseeeesJESus

And wtf i


----------



## Majora (May 21, 2009)

Hey,I know you!
Very famous but very anoying.


----------



## AndyB (May 22, 2009)

Seen you


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 22, 2009)

Just a couple of times.


----------



## Princess (May 22, 2009)

yep


----------



## Miranda (May 22, 2009)

Pally is my lil sis :]


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 22, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## AndyB (May 22, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Draco Roar (May 22, 2009)

Seen you Andy!


----------



## kalinn (May 22, 2009)

yeppers


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 22, 2009)

^yeahh


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 22, 2009)

yes many times.


----------



## Miranda (May 23, 2009)

Never seen you before...


----------



## DevilGopher (May 23, 2009)

once


----------



## Majora (May 23, 2009)

Not thet often but ur famous I think.


----------



## kalinn (May 23, 2009)

yes


----------



## Gallade526 (May 23, 2009)

your sorta famous


----------



## Princess (May 23, 2009)

nope


----------



## Pear (May 23, 2009)

I've seen you.


----------



## Majora (May 23, 2009)

yup psycho fish


----------



## Princess (May 23, 2009)

yup yup ^__^


----------



## kalinn (May 23, 2009)

yep


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 23, 2009)

^yezzir


----------



## Princess (May 23, 2009)

mmmhhhmm


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 23, 2009)

^no


----------



## Rawburt (May 23, 2009)

Hey there Matty


----------



## kalinn (May 23, 2009)

yep


----------



## Princess (May 23, 2009)

whose are u? @ matty
@ kalin yep


----------



## Plopz? (May 23, 2009)

Sadly, yes...
jk jk


----------



## Princess (May 23, 2009)

..no


----------



## Gallade526 (May 23, 2009)

yes


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 23, 2009)

yeaa


----------



## Resonate (May 23, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Plopz? (May 23, 2009)

mmhhmmm


----------



## daveyp1997 (May 23, 2009)

quite a bit


----------



## Gallade526 (May 23, 2009)

yes your famous


but YEAH SOMEONE SYAS THEY SEEN ME YAY WOOHOO!!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 23, 2009)

yuus


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 23, 2009)

of course gabbz


----------



## Resonate (May 23, 2009)

Of Course


----------



## Gallade526 (May 23, 2009)

ehh 3/10 most of the time


----------



## Miranda (May 23, 2009)

No...sorry. =/


----------



## Horus (May 23, 2009)

Seen you yet never talked

and yes i am famous


----------



## Miranda (May 23, 2009)

yes!
and then...let's talk! haha


----------



## Rawburt (May 23, 2009)

Hello there Randi


----------



## acfreak (May 24, 2009)

lots


----------



## kalinn (May 24, 2009)

hmm... not so muchish
i mean ive seen you before... 
but not like a ton


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

^yezzir


----------



## Resonate (May 24, 2009)

Hi Matty!


----------



## rebma girl (May 24, 2009)

seen ya only like 5 times


----------



## AndyB (May 24, 2009)

BUMP!
...I mean yes.


----------



## rebma girl (May 24, 2009)

meanie! :'( and yes i have seen u.


----------



## Resonate (May 24, 2009)

Indubitably.


----------



## Miranda (May 24, 2009)

yep!


----------



## Liv (May 24, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> BUMP!
> ...I mean yes.


I lol'ed and Yes I have see you MANY times Mirandi!


----------



## rebma girl (May 24, 2009)

yes very famous hehe


----------



## Pear (May 24, 2009)

Yesiree!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

yuzzir (a bit)


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 24, 2009)

You have become oddly well known over the past couple of months. I'm watching you...


----------



## Gnome (May 24, 2009)

*eats* Who's Bacon Boy I just saw Bacon.

Yus.


----------



## Hub12 (May 24, 2009)

Yeah Sean.

You still owe me a cookie...


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 24, 2009)

OH MY GOSH! HUB! YOU CHANGED YOUR AVATAR AND SIG!

:O

*dies then comes back to life*


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> You have become oddly well known over the past couple of months. I'm watching you...


>_> *goes and hides*
o hallo thar BAcon


----------



## Gnome (May 24, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Yeah Sean.
> 
> You still owe me a cookie...


*gives cookie* And yus.


----------



## Hub12 (May 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> OH MY GOSH! HUB! YOU CHANGED YOUR AVATAR AND SIG!
> 
> :O
> 
> *dies then comes back to life*


.......That's a good thing.....right?...

Yesh I know you Bacon Boy, :3

And Hai Sean.


----------



## rebma girl (May 24, 2009)

seen u like 5 times


----------



## kalinn (May 24, 2009)

seen you post multiple topics of the same thing 
0_o


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 24, 2009)

oh, it's... YOU!

lol


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 24, 2009)

yusyusyusyusyusss


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 24, 2009)

Nononononononononononononono

jk

yes


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

nononononnon


----------



## Hub12 (May 24, 2009)

Lolyes.


----------



## kalinn (May 24, 2009)

your username sounds familiar....


----------



## Robin (May 24, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 24, 2009)

Yuuuup


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 24, 2009)

OH GOSH! IT'S A TREE! GABBY!


----------



## kalinn (May 24, 2009)

of course.


----------



## Majora (May 24, 2009)

yup


----------



## x-Hannah-x (May 24, 2009)

uhmm
no


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 24, 2009)

Nopee


----------



## Cottonball (May 24, 2009)

no BTW be4 you die cheak your spelling ;]  @ HANNAH


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 24, 2009)

nopppeeeee

sorry, yeaaaaaa


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 24, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> no BTW be4 you die cheak your spelling ;]  @ HANNAH


LOL I was like "Whaaaaaaaaaaat!? Im going to die!?!?" xD

&yuss


----------



## robo.samurai (May 24, 2009)

H-E-L-L Y-E-A-H


----------



## Cottonball (May 24, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol no in that what are you going to do before you die hannah got like a whole bunch of spelling wrong


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 24, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know i saw that. HAHAA
She does need to learn to spell. lol


----------



## Resonate (May 24, 2009)

Oh Hullo Thar.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 24, 2009)

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyuyuyuyuyuyea


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

lolyes i has


----------



## Hub12 (May 24, 2009)

Garry! =D


----------



## robo.samurai (May 24, 2009)

yep loads of times!


----------



## reedstr16 (May 24, 2009)

seen you twice now hahaha


----------



## Liv (May 24, 2009)

A little bit.


----------



## AndyB (May 24, 2009)

Once or twice.


----------



## robo.samurai (May 24, 2009)

1 or 2 times


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 24, 2009)

Seen a few times.


----------



## Gallade526 (May 24, 2009)

yep


----------



## Draco Roar (May 24, 2009)

Mmmhmmm


----------



## Gallade526 (May 24, 2009)

yep abot twice everyday


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

^unfortunately


----------



## Gallade526 (May 24, 2009)

>>


----------



## Lewis (May 24, 2009)

Yes ^^


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

^yus


----------



## AndyB (May 24, 2009)

Fatty Matty!


----------



## Gnome (May 24, 2009)

Handy Andy!


----------



## Resonate (May 24, 2009)

Brawn Sean!

(Idk  =p)


----------



## cornymikey (May 24, 2009)

YESH


----------



## ipodawesum (May 24, 2009)

YEP YEP


----------



## Resonate (May 24, 2009)

Mhmm


----------



## Thunder (May 24, 2009)

Pewtmon


----------



## Gnome (May 24, 2009)

Masturb- CRASH!


----------



## Gallade526 (May 24, 2009)

ummmm hmmm


----------



## kalinn (May 24, 2009)

nope


----------



## AndyB (May 24, 2009)

Yes...


----------



## fitzy (May 24, 2009)

Seen Andy quite alot.


----------



## Rawburt (May 24, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Liv (May 24, 2009)

Yes sir.


----------



## Cottonball (May 24, 2009)

yeah


----------



## fitzy (May 24, 2009)

Uh-huh


----------



## Miranda (May 24, 2009)

I've seen Fitzy!


----------



## fitzy (May 24, 2009)

Definatly seen Mirandi


----------



## Amy (May 24, 2009)

i dont know if i am r not!


----------



## Rawburt (May 24, 2009)

Haven't seen you before, nice to meet you!


----------



## fitzy (May 24, 2009)

Amy said:
			
		

> i dont know if i am r not!


You don't say if youur famous or not, you say if the person above you is!

Seen you^


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

of course fitzeh!


----------



## rebma girl (May 24, 2009)

Sorta..... like 10 times maybe


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

lawl, i never seen u...


----------



## kalinn (May 24, 2009)

most deff.


----------



## Liv (May 24, 2009)

Always.


----------



## Ricano (May 24, 2009)

yup


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 24, 2009)

yes lots


----------



## Liv (May 24, 2009)

Many.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

i think so...


----------



## Resonate (May 24, 2009)

!yttaM yeH


----------



## Ricano (May 24, 2009)

many times


----------



## Rawburt (May 24, 2009)

Seen you ricano.


----------



## Miranda (May 24, 2009)

I've seen Rob!!


----------



## AndyB (May 24, 2009)

Mirandi!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

Spy!


----------



## acfreak (May 24, 2009)

ive seen you sometimes but not a ton


----------



## Miranda (May 24, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Mirandi!


WHAT HAVE I TOLD YOU?!

and yes i've seen acfreak.


----------



## AndyB (May 24, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.  :smiletounge: 

And yes


----------



## Gallade526 (May 24, 2009)

yep


----------



## John102 (May 24, 2009)

yesh


----------



## coffeebean! (May 24, 2009)

lolno


----------



## John102 (May 24, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> lolno


*censored.3.0* you bish


----------



## coffeebean! (May 24, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love you too darling -.-


----------



## Gnome (May 24, 2009)

HEEEL YEAH!


----------



## AndyB (May 24, 2009)

Spah sappin mah Sandvich


----------



## Gnome (May 24, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Spah sappin mah Sandvich


O: Yus.


----------



## ipodawesum (May 24, 2009)

yep yep!


----------



## kalinn (May 25, 2009)

kinda sorta


----------



## Rawburt (May 25, 2009)

Hello there kalinn


----------



## kalinn (May 25, 2009)

hayoo


----------



## Nightray (May 25, 2009)

Sure...


----------



## Rawburt (May 25, 2009)

Yes, let's defeat Dr. Wily together. =O


----------



## fitzy (May 25, 2009)

Of course


----------



## AndyB (May 25, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Miranda (May 25, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Yep


Of course I've seen Andrew!


----------



## fitzy (May 25, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen mirandi lots


----------



## Gallade526 (May 25, 2009)

ehh not much but yeah iv seen you


----------



## Ray_lofstad (May 25, 2009)

seen ya!


----------



## Liv (May 25, 2009)

Like 5 times a day.


----------



## fitzy (May 25, 2009)

Yus, lots


----------



## Sab (May 25, 2009)

ocassionally


----------



## bittermeat (May 25, 2009)

mhmm


----------



## Liv (May 25, 2009)

Few times a week.


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2009)

yup


----------



## Draco Roar (May 26, 2009)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Majora (May 26, 2009)

I know you!


----------



## Rene (May 26, 2009)

well helleu :')


----------



## kalinn (May 26, 2009)

seen you a couple o times


----------



## Rawburt (May 26, 2009)

Hey kalinn


----------



## Nightray (May 26, 2009)

Yyyyyeuppppppp


----------



## YOUGETPWND (May 26, 2009)

yeah i think :S


----------



## Rawburt (May 26, 2009)

A couple of times.


----------



## robo.samurai (May 26, 2009)

hellz yeah!


----------



## Rawburt (May 26, 2009)

Yep =)


----------



## Cottonball (May 26, 2009)

Meh i see you around ;]


----------



## Nightray (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, This is the one who copyed Mishie's picture  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Cottonball (May 26, 2009)

EXXXUSME I AINT NO SIR .... and i dont really see you


----------



## Rawburt (May 26, 2009)

I see you a lot.


----------



## Rawburt (May 26, 2009)

I see you a lot.


----------



## Cottonball (May 26, 2009)

Good, i see you too


----------



## Rawburt (May 26, 2009)

Oops, double post XD


----------



## Cottonball (May 26, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Yeah, This is the one who copyed Mishie's picture  :throwingrottenapples:


HEY i didnt it was on photobucket


----------



## Nightray (May 26, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but she put it in her sig first.. though

Sure, I see her sometimes.


----------



## Rawburt (May 26, 2009)

I seen Night!


----------



## reedstr16 (May 26, 2009)

YUP YOUPIPIPOIPI


----------



## Rawburt (May 26, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Princess (May 26, 2009)

yup


----------



## Nightray (May 26, 2009)

Pally<33333
Yuh, I see her everyday


----------



## Princess (May 26, 2009)

mom<333333333333


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 27, 2009)

If you don't know the above person, I deny your existance. o:<


----------



## Nightray (May 27, 2009)

RYE-YOU-DOE
*donates rupees* xD


----------



## Rawburt (May 27, 2009)

Hello woman with many wives


----------



## Robin (May 27, 2009)

Yup, seen you.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

Mmmmhmmm!


----------



## Robin (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, seen you lots.


----------



## Nightray (May 27, 2009)

Yeup, see you..


----------



## fitzy (May 27, 2009)

Who the hell are youu?xD     jks


----------



## daveyp1997 (May 27, 2009)

nopes neva wait i think cant remember


----------



## reedstr16 (May 27, 2009)

ayyayayayayaya


ya


----------



## fitzy (May 27, 2009)

Uh-huh


----------



## Rawburt (May 27, 2009)

Hey there fitzy!


----------



## robo.samurai (May 27, 2009)

hell to the yeah!!!!!


----------



## Rawburt (May 27, 2009)

Haha, yes I have!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

Why yes!


----------



## Conor (May 27, 2009)

Yes you are.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 27, 2009)

I've seen you around here and there


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

I've seen u a lot.


----------



## Conor (May 27, 2009)

Seen You.


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

Alfred Hai.


----------



## Thunder (May 27, 2009)

Lolz dat r nawt alf.

Seen.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

ohai!


----------



## Rawburt (May 27, 2009)

Hello good twin from the past  To Master Crash


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

ISH CRASHMONZ


----------



## Victoria (May 27, 2009)

Never seen you. ^^


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

never seen u before


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

It be teh person who likes Bacon. =D


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

Yas!


----------



## dsmaster64 (May 27, 2009)

no.


----------



## Thunder (May 27, 2009)

Ohai Panchito


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

oh yea, seen you before


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

Moar Bacon...


----------



## fitzy (May 27, 2009)

Duuhh! xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

Sha!


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

MOAR BACON...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 27, 2009)

Might be the first time I've seen you


----------



## Resonate (May 27, 2009)

You are famous.  Hi DarthGohan.


----------



## Thunder (May 27, 2009)

Hey Pootman, nice sig btw.


----------



## Rawburt (May 27, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

ohai

again


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 27, 2009)

Hi Pootman 
And yup, I've seen mastercrash before


----------



## Ciaran (May 27, 2009)

I saw you earlier tonight, but never before that


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

hi gohan


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 27, 2009)

BB! :O


----------



## Pear (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, a ton.


----------



## fitzy (May 27, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

Hi!


----------



## fitzy (May 27, 2009)

OhaitharAlfred!


----------



## Thunder (May 27, 2009)

Sup Fitz


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

Yes...ALOT!


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

yes, a lot


----------



## Cottonball (May 27, 2009)

i see the bacon bits everywhere xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 27, 2009)

It's my gurl kelsii


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

yes, i seen u


----------



## kalinn (May 27, 2009)

yeppers


----------



## Sarah (May 27, 2009)

Of course


----------



## Resonate (May 27, 2009)

Mhmm.


----------



## AndyB (May 27, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 27, 2009)

Bro<3


----------



## kalinn (May 27, 2009)

most deff.


----------



## Resonate (May 27, 2009)

Yesh


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 27, 2009)

Yessirree


----------



## Rawburt (May 27, 2009)

Hello Gabby =)


----------



## cornymikey (May 27, 2009)

i somewhat know you!


----------



## kalinn (May 27, 2009)

yep


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2009)

yessss (yall have seen me...u just dont know me right gabbz  )


----------



## Rawburt (May 27, 2009)

Never seen you before, nice to meet you! =D


----------



## AndyB (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, of course.


----------



## Anna (May 27, 2009)

Yup ^^


----------



## robo.samurai (May 27, 2009)

yup ^^


----------



## rafren (May 27, 2009)

a lot of times.


----------



## Rawburt (May 28, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Helen (May 28, 2009)

Don't think so anyway!


----------



## kalinn (May 28, 2009)

seen you once or twice


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 28, 2009)

More lately


----------



## Draco Roar (May 28, 2009)

Yeah...I guess....j/k  Yup!


----------



## Conor (May 28, 2009)

Yar.


----------



## alexandraa (May 28, 2009)

yar...GEN


----------



## Princess (May 28, 2009)

yah


----------



## Draco Roar (May 28, 2009)

Mhmmm.


----------



## Cottonball (May 28, 2009)

sure


----------



## Majora (May 28, 2009)

Um I think I remember you.


----------



## Conor (May 28, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## fitzy (May 28, 2009)

Sup Conor


----------



## Conor (May 28, 2009)

Hey Fitzy.
and yes.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 28, 2009)

Ohaitherconor!


----------



## Conor (May 28, 2009)

Greetings Draco 8)


----------



## fitzy (May 28, 2009)

Yess^


----------



## DirtyD (May 28, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Conor (May 28, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## fitzy (May 28, 2009)

Uh-huh


----------



## Amy (May 28, 2009)

i dont know if i am!


----------



## AndyB (May 28, 2009)

You answer if the person above you is or not.
And once or twice.


----------



## Nightray (May 28, 2009)

AndyB sure is famous!!
Yes I see him everywhere!


----------



## fitzy (May 28, 2009)

Of course!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

Yes, the guy who always ends with "!" marks.


----------



## rebma girl (May 28, 2009)

Yes I have


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 28, 2009)

yes I have


----------



## kalinn (May 28, 2009)

seen ya a couple times


----------



## Rawburt (May 28, 2009)

Hey there kalinn!


----------



## rafren (May 28, 2009)

yup!


----------



## royal 9999 (May 28, 2009)

...i don't think i have seen you yet


----------



## chubsterr (May 28, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> ...i don't think i have seen you yet


ive seen you before names familiar!


----------



## Rawburt (May 28, 2009)

I've seen you a few times chubster.


----------



## chubsterr (May 28, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> I've seen you a few times chubster.


ahh i dont think ive seen you >.<

when i see your name i think master crash for some reason lol


----------



## rafren (May 28, 2009)

Yeah A LOT OF TIMES.


----------



## chubsterr (May 28, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Yeah A LOT OF TIMES.


haha lol


----------



## brotatochip (May 28, 2009)

OMG! I know you! ...Well, I've seen you! :]


----------



## deathparty666 (May 28, 2009)

I've seen you here an there.

I come and go from time to time.


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 28, 2009)

I've seen you like, a couple of times.

"/


----------



## royal 9999 (May 28, 2009)

yea i've seen you a ;little, not much tho


----------



## kalinn (May 28, 2009)

yessir


----------



## Draco Roar (May 29, 2009)

Mhmmm!


----------



## AndyB (May 29, 2009)

Yes


----------



## fitzy (May 29, 2009)

lots^^


----------



## AndyB (May 29, 2009)

Lots right back.


----------



## Rene (May 29, 2009)

yes, helleu :')


----------



## Sinep1 (May 29, 2009)

Yeah!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 29, 2009)

yea, couple times


----------



## fitzy (May 29, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> yea, couple times


Matty! Of course


----------



## Anna (May 29, 2009)

yeah ^


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 29, 2009)

yuss^^^^


----------



## fitzy (May 29, 2009)

Duhhhhh!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 29, 2009)

YUS!<3333
;D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

For an apparent reason, yes.


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

Wish I didn't


----------



## Nightray (May 29, 2009)

Yuss


----------



## KCourtnee (May 29, 2009)

Nope


----------



## AndyB (May 29, 2009)

No


----------



## Nightray (May 29, 2009)

Yesss<3 xD


----------



## Robin (May 29, 2009)

ya


----------



## Liv (May 29, 2009)

Sha.....(Yes)


----------



## AndyB (May 29, 2009)

No


----------



## coffeebean! (May 29, 2009)

No.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

Apparently yes.
How dare you say Andy is not famous.


----------



## Kiley (May 29, 2009)

yes


----------



## Nightray (May 29, 2009)

Yuh.


----------



## AndyB (May 29, 2009)

Yes.

And thanks xeladude.


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

yup


----------



## AndyB (May 29, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## KCourtnee (May 30, 2009)

Nope


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 30, 2009)

Today yess


----------



## Pear (May 30, 2009)

Never seen ya. 
Just kidding.


----------



## rafren (May 30, 2009)

We played together.just once.i wanna play again


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 30, 2009)

I think so


----------



## Rawburt (May 30, 2009)

Hey there Gabby!


----------



## kalinn (May 30, 2009)

hey there crash!


----------



## Ricano (May 30, 2009)

yeaa


----------



## kalinn (May 30, 2009)

mmhm


----------



## linkvscross3rs (May 30, 2009)

yes i have seen you kailin


----------



## fitzy (May 30, 2009)

I've seen you. Not too much though.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 30, 2009)

of coursee


----------



## linkvscross3rs (May 30, 2009)

alot gabby


----------



## Sinep1 (May 30, 2009)

Ummm...yeah


----------



## linkvscross3rs (May 30, 2009)

ive seen that puma tons of times


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 30, 2009)

yuss


----------



## AndyB (May 30, 2009)

Of course, =]


----------



## Gnome (May 30, 2009)

WHY HES BESTEST FRENDD!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 30, 2009)

^yus


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 30, 2009)

I've seen you quite a bit


----------



## linkvscross3rs (May 30, 2009)

ur a mod i notice ur blue writing all the time im on teebeetee


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 30, 2009)

just once


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 30, 2009)

maybe?


----------



## Princess (May 30, 2009)

mai sista obv. every day.
<3


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 30, 2009)

Luuvv<3
Yeaah everyday fo shoo
Going crazy with Big Bangg.. xD


----------



## Resonate (May 30, 2009)

Oh Hello thar


----------



## Liv (May 30, 2009)

You are like a famous ice cream with famous sprinkles on it.....er......yeah.


----------



## angie (May 30, 2009)

most definitely


----------



## Nightray (May 30, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Robin (May 30, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Resonate (May 30, 2009)

Yussir.


----------



## kalinn (May 30, 2009)

mhmm


----------



## linkvscross3rs (May 30, 2009)

yea
i said i seen u before, for clarification, yes


----------



## coffeebean! (May 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Apparently yes.
> How dare you say Andy is not famous.


He lost his famous-ness when he got rid of his awesome Shep avatar D:<

And at the person above me, no.


----------



## Nightray (May 30, 2009)

..sure


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 30, 2009)

Wyfeyy<3 of coursee!
& we went shopping earlier.. xDD


----------



## coffeebean! (May 30, 2009)

Never seen you in my life.

DREW'S GRILLZ :3


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 30, 2009)

Of course!


----------



## AndyB (May 30, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Nightray (May 30, 2009)

Yuppers


----------



## linkvscross3rs (May 30, 2009)

yup


----------



## Liv (May 30, 2009)

On a scale of ten(ten being the highest and one being the lowest) I would give you a 7.5.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 30, 2009)

I think so


----------



## AndyB (May 30, 2009)

Yes


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 30, 2009)

I know ya


----------



## Ricano (May 30, 2009)

of course


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 30, 2009)

ditto


----------



## kalinn (May 31, 2009)

yep


----------



## Liv (May 31, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## Gallade526 (May 31, 2009)

YES!


----------



## Nic (May 31, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Lewis (May 31, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Nic (May 31, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 31, 2009)

Of course nick is ;3


----------



## rebma girl (May 31, 2009)

yes. hi nick!


----------



## Link (May 31, 2009)

no.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 31, 2009)

Just seen a couple of times.
You were in rehab/hibernation right?


----------



## kalinn (May 31, 2009)

yep


----------



## John102 (May 31, 2009)

sure


----------



## Resonate (May 31, 2009)

Of Course


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 31, 2009)

sha


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 31, 2009)

mah bacon boii


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2009)

WELL OF COURSE I AM.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

You! o:<


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 31, 2009)

^yezzir


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> You! o:<


Me!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 31, 2009)

no 

Nah jk
Yes


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

It's HIM!


----------



## Rockman! (May 31, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> no
> 
> Nah jk
> Yes


:3

I knew it.

LET THE REIGN OF ROCKMAN BEGIN!


----------



## AndyB (May 31, 2009)

No.


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

Yesz...


----------



## Princess (May 31, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Rawburt (May 31, 2009)

Yep. =)


----------



## acfreak (May 31, 2009)

yep=]


----------



## Resonate (May 31, 2009)

I probably know you


----------



## Draco Roar (May 31, 2009)

Yup. ^_^


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 31, 2009)

yea


----------



## bud (May 31, 2009)

Definitely have seen you a lot around TBT


----------



## Rawburt (May 31, 2009)

Yesh


----------



## AndyB (May 31, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Resonate (May 31, 2009)

Definitely


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

of course
u made my awesome sig xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 31, 2009)

sha


----------



## Liv (May 31, 2009)

YES!


----------



## watercat8 (May 31, 2009)

_Jes_


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 31, 2009)

I'd remember that letter color anywheres. o:


----------



## Horus (May 31, 2009)

ya, I've seen yo visage around my neighborhood! >:O


----------



## beehdaubs (May 31, 2009)

^Of course


----------



## AndyB (May 31, 2009)

But of course!


----------



## beehdaubs (May 31, 2009)

^Yaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 31, 2009)

Yes, he invented the practice of Jarate D:


----------



## watercat8 (May 31, 2009)

_Yuess_


----------



## pinkflower22 (May 31, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

nope first time


----------



## AndyB (May 31, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Nightray (May 31, 2009)

Yus!


----------



## rafren (May 31, 2009)

Yup!


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 1, 2009)

Seen ya rafren. =)


----------



## kalinn (Jun 1, 2009)

howdy 
:gyroidsideways:


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jun 1, 2009)

yupp


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 1, 2009)

FROSTBITE!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jun 1, 2009)

xDDD Duhh ive seen youu xDDD

lol it's kindaa warmish riight now though x]


----------



## Nightray (Jun 1, 2009)

yus, she's my wife


----------



## Rene (Jun 1, 2009)

yup


----------



## rafren (Jun 1, 2009)

yeap.


----------



## Liv (Jun 1, 2009)

Kinda.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 1, 2009)

Nope, never seen ya. Nice to meet you! =)


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 1, 2009)

_who's the fox-guy?

Yes_


----------



## Thunder (Jun 1, 2009)

The Cat of Water, of course!


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 1, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> _who's the fox-guy?
> 
> Yes_


Fox-guy? You mean Mario? o_o And yes Bran.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 1, 2009)

Yessir


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 1, 2009)

Definetely.


----------



## Resonate (Jun 1, 2009)

Yesh


----------



## fitzy (Jun 1, 2009)

Uh-huh^


----------



## Liv (Jun 1, 2009)

Double dee double bee(Yes!)


----------



## kalinn (Jun 1, 2009)

not really.


----------



## rafren (Jun 1, 2009)

Yup! A lot!


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## rafren (Jun 2, 2009)

Not a lot but yah


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello rafren =)


----------



## Nightray (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes,


----------



## rafren (Jun 2, 2009)

Haha...very many times.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 2, 2009)

YUP


----------



## AndyB (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Liv (Jun 2, 2009)

YES!


----------



## airhead (Jun 2, 2009)

i have seen you


----------



## AndyB (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 2, 2009)

Of course Andy.


----------



## kalinn (Jun 2, 2009)

yes


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 2, 2009)

Your new not so much.


----------



## melly (Jun 3, 2009)

I am not famouse on TBT, 
I REPEAT, Not Famous


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jun 3, 2009)

Yesss!
I remember youu


----------



## melly (Jun 3, 2009)

I REPEAT I am not famous
just ur friendly nieghborhood spider women


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 3, 2009)

yep


----------



## Thunder (Jun 3, 2009)

Kind of.


----------



## melly (Jun 3, 2009)

I wish I was famous..
nope not famous


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 3, 2009)

I've seen you a couple times melly. =)


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jun 3, 2009)

Hiiii Robertt! xD


----------



## tazaza (Jun 3, 2009)

yes


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 3, 2009)

I've seen you a couple times melly. =)


----------



## pikachu (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ 
Yes
[----------------------- Hell no. XD


----------



## melly (Jun 3, 2009)

Pikachu Is SO famous! I want ur autograph


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes, seen you.


----------



## melly (Jun 3, 2009)

OMG Crashman is famous too!


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 3, 2009)

lol, not here, most people don't know who Crashman is. XD And yes.


----------



## melly (Jun 3, 2009)

oh don"t be silly, I"ve seen u many times today


----------



## Thunder (Jun 3, 2009)

Seen yous alot before your inactive-ness


----------



## melly (Jun 3, 2009)

hmm I know I saw you about 10 times already


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

MELLY!!!! =)

Seen you.


----------



## Anna (Jun 3, 2009)

seeeeeeeeen you ^


----------



## melly (Jun 3, 2009)

I have seen u everywhere!


----------



## AndyB (Jun 3, 2009)

I remember you!
Hey again. =3


----------



## kalinn (Jun 4, 2009)

seen ya a couple times.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey kalinn! =)


----------



## Rush (Jun 4, 2009)

YOoooo Crashman~


----------



## kalinn (Jun 4, 2009)

a little.
hmm.. it seems as crashman is always after me


----------



## Rush (Jun 4, 2009)

Yus!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 4, 2009)

I've seen you. lol


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thou art as fat as butter.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 4, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Thou art as fat as butter.


Thou yeasty brazen-faced clack-dish!

I've seen you.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jun 4, 2009)

no


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thou hath more hair than wit, and more faults than hairs, and more wealth than faults.

Yes, seen ya Trikki/tiki.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 4, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Thou hath more hair than wit, and more faults than hairs, and more wealth than faults.
> 
> Yes, seen ya Trikki/tiki.


Your bum is the greatest thing about you; so that in the beastliest sense, you are Pompey the Great.

Never seen Tiki before.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thou art a flesh monger, a fool, and a coward.

Hello again Trikki.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 4, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Thou art a flesh monger, a fool, and a coward.
> 
> Hello again Trikki.


What, you egg! Young fry of treachery!

Hello as well, Robert.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2009)

Methink'st thou art a general offence and every man should beat thee.

So, how's your family?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 4, 2009)

Thou puking dread-bolted barnacle!

My family is fine.

How's the weather?


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thou villainous boil-brained blind-worm!

Rainy still, you?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 4, 2009)

Thou subtle, perjur'd, false, disloyal man!

Same. It's been raining a lot.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thou fobbing rampallian hugger-mugger!

It's a curse I tell ya.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 4, 2009)

What a drunken knave was the sea to cast thee in our way!

It is.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thou spongy elf-skinned bugbear!

Running out of things to say. =/


----------



## Rush (Jun 4, 2009)

Peace, ye fat guts! 

Hell there Crash


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thou roguish malmsey-nosed bum-bailey!

Hey Rush! XD


----------



## Rush (Jun 4, 2009)

I scorn you, scurvy companion. What, you poor, base, rascally, cheating, lack-linen mate! Away, you moldy rogue, away!

Yoooo, Rob!


----------



## Miranda (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes <3333


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thou saucy tickle-brained mumble-news!

How are you tonight?

You're doing it wrong Randi!


----------



## Rush (Jun 4, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> Yes <3333


Hai Hachiiiii<3333



@Crash:
Thou roguish full-gorged mammet!

Going to sleep nao g'night... lol


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thine breath stinks with eating toasted cheese.

G'night Rush!


----------



## Rush (Jun 4, 2009)

Thou yeasty fat-kidneyed strumpet!

Kayy, I'm going xD


----------



## AndyB (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 4, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Yep.


Who the hell are you?

I really should get to bed, every damn minute I stay up is another I'll be paying for during football.


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 4, 2009)

seen you


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2009)

I've seen you around!


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes. =)


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 4, 2009)

Sure.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 4, 2009)

of course
one of the best sig makers here rofl


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2009)

Of course ricano!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 4, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Of course ricano!


who doesnt noe u, rob xD


----------



## Miranda (Jun 4, 2009)

I've seen you :]


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2009)

lol, I'm not that famous XD

and hullo thar Randi!


----------



## melly (Jun 4, 2009)

I just saw u


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2009)

Whoa melly! Hey there =)


----------



## melly (Jun 4, 2009)

whoohoo! everyone hearts raccon mario ^-^


----------



## AndyB (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 4, 2009)

Too much^


----------



## kalinn (Jun 4, 2009)

ive never seen ya


----------



## Nightray (Jun 4, 2009)

yuh


----------



## SockHead (Jun 4, 2009)

nuh


----------



## AndyB (Jun 4, 2009)

Hell yea


----------



## Ricano (Jun 4, 2009)

andy from UK xD

...right?


----------



## kalinn (Jun 4, 2009)

yep


----------



## AndyB (Jun 4, 2009)

@Ricano: Andy will be fine

 And yes


----------



## Nightray (Jun 4, 2009)

yup


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 4, 2009)

no, i dont you


----------



## SockHead (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah I dew


----------



## AndyB (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Resonate (Jun 5, 2009)

Of Course


----------



## Gnome (Jun 5, 2009)

Damn straight.


----------



## Link (Jun 5, 2009)

medium.


----------



## Resonate (Jun 5, 2009)

Hullo Thar


----------



## tazaza (Jun 5, 2009)

lots


----------



## Link (Jun 5, 2009)

no.


----------



## tazaza (Jun 5, 2009)

yeh


----------



## Robin (Jun 5, 2009)

yup


----------



## tazaza (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes quite alot


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Robin (Jun 5, 2009)

yup


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 5, 2009)

a few times not too much


----------



## Resonate (Jun 5, 2009)

Yesh


----------



## tazaza (Jun 5, 2009)

tazaza  has seen you


----------



## Liv (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 6, 2009)

No.


----------



## Resonate (Jun 6, 2009)

Of Course.  Cool avy/Sig btw.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks xD


yes


----------



## Sab (Jun 7, 2009)

no


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2009)

Eeeeehh..


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

Aye...


----------



## AndyB (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes


----------



## pikachu (Jun 7, 2009)

Kinda?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

seen ya around


----------



## Resonate (Jun 7, 2009)

Yush.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah...*clicks eggs*


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah =D


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

yup


----------



## Resonate (Jun 7, 2009)

Siiiii


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> yup


i-i-im famous!  :veryhappy: 

seen ya pootman


----------



## pikachu (Jun 7, 2009)

no?


----------



## Nightray (Jun 7, 2009)

not really


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 7, 2009)

A few times before


----------



## Resonate (Jun 7, 2009)

*Nods*


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 7, 2009)

every time i am on TBT


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

I see you every now and then.


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

xela es muy famous


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 7, 2009)

Yup


----------



## pikachu (Jun 7, 2009)

no


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

Not yet.


----------



## yuba (Jun 7, 2009)

never seen, never heard


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 7, 2009)

Only once.


----------



## yuba (Jun 7, 2009)

like 2 times maybe?


----------



## Liv (Jun 7, 2009)

Only like 5 times.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 7, 2009)

no


----------



## pikachu (Jun 7, 2009)

hell yea. ;3


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 7, 2009)

no

lulz


----------



## yuba (Jun 7, 2009)

yep. a couple times


----------



## Sab (Jun 7, 2009)

def not


----------



## Liv (Jun 7, 2009)

Who could forget iSkate?

Yes.


----------



## Resonate (Jun 7, 2009)

Yah


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello my fellow Virginian. XD


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 7, 2009)

GOD DAMNET HUB!




(yaaa)


----------



## Resonate (Jun 7, 2009)

Lolz.  

Claro que si.  =  Of Course.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

HELLO AGAIN MY FELLOW VIRGINIAN


----------



## Sab (Jun 7, 2009)

yups.... sadly...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

I will punt you to the outer regions of space.


(Yap)


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 7, 2009)

GOD DAMNIT HUB!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

YAY GO JARATE!


----------



## Sab (Jun 7, 2009)

kinda


----------



## Resonate (Jun 7, 2009)

Yesh

*Oh.  HULLO THAR HUB, Aka FELLOW VIRGINIAN!*


----------



## Sab (Jun 7, 2009)

kinda... oh what the heck.. ya


----------



## Liv (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

yeaa


----------



## Sab (Jun 7, 2009)

yup


----------



## Resonate (Jun 7, 2009)

Mhmm.


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 7, 2009)

Hmmm kinda


----------



## daveyp1997 (Jun 7, 2009)

yep


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 7, 2009)

Yus


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 7, 2009)

*sigh*  ya


----------



## Resonate (Jun 7, 2009)

I've see you before


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 7, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Nic (Jun 7, 2009)

Not quite often.


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh yes.


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes


----------



## AndyB (Jun 7, 2009)

Yep, I've seen you


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 7, 2009)

What up Andy?


----------



## Rush (Jun 7, 2009)

YES SNORLAX!!!!


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 7, 2009)

not quite.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah.. most of the time


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 7, 2009)

lots of times


----------



## Resonate (Jun 7, 2009)

Yea, tons.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 8, 2009)

YES!


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 8, 2009)

NIGHT!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes, he had a lizard named zeek!!!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 8, 2009)

RYE-YOU-DOE You want some Rupees xD

Yes of course!


----------



## AndyB (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes. Nanny Night.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't recognize you. ;3


----------



## Link (Jun 8, 2009)

YES!!!1!1!!111
U R T3H L33TN3SSz!1!!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 8, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 8, 2009)

Yup


----------



## AndyB (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh Hell yeah


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 8, 2009)

^IM COMING FOR YOU COWARDS!!!!



Ya.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 8, 2009)

^ 
ive seen u ALOT


----------



## Sab (Jun 8, 2009)

no


----------



## AndyB (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Miranda (Jun 8, 2009)

I've never seen AndydrewB!! =O


----------



## AndyB (Jun 8, 2009)

Mmm...


----------



## fitzy (Jun 8, 2009)

Of course!


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 8, 2009)

all the time


----------



## Liv (Jun 8, 2009)

Most of the time.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 8, 2009)

not really


----------



## Sab (Jun 8, 2009)

never seen you "


----------



## Pear (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Liv (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 8, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Sab (Jun 8, 2009)

duh


----------



## Liv (Jun 8, 2009)

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>YES!!!!!</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 8, 2009)

Ya duh!? Hey Olivia!!!!!!!!


----------



## Resonate (Jun 8, 2009)

I think So?  errm...I'll go with a solid "Possibly."


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 8, 2009)

^Mhhhmmm.


----------



## Liv (Jun 8, 2009)

S


----------



## Polaris (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Princess (Jun 8, 2009)

no


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 8, 2009)

Yesh.


----------



## Resonate (Jun 8, 2009)

Real lately


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2009)

yup


----------



## Princess (Jun 8, 2009)

yess


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 8, 2009)

yes, you hate biology like me    jeez cry, you messed up my post!!! lol jk

yea i see you all the time


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2009)

yeaa


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 8, 2009)

yezzir


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2009)

yeaa its matt
who doesnt know u xD


----------



## Pear (Jun 8, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 8, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nope neva seen you b4


----------



## MygL (Jun 8, 2009)

HYES! or YESZ! or YESH!


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 8, 2009)

Yep =)


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

SNORLAX!!!


----------



## Miranda (Jun 9, 2009)

Twinny :]


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 9, 2009)

I've seen you and your chimney. =O


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 9, 2009)

seen you.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

Nope never.


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

Hoho <3


----------



## Miranda (Jun 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> I've seen you and your chimney. =O


Oh that's just wrong...you freaketh.

Yes I've seen Horus!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hoho <3


Lelouch<3 ;D lol


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 9, 2009)

seen you.


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noez, there's a person named that on here :s

but if I'm a fanboy of anything, it'd be of Lelouch or Hentai <3

btw wee sawz you b4 Mirandi :O
but no one cares about noob k


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 9, 2009)

seen you.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> seen you.


NOPE NEVER!!!!



<big><big><big><big><big><big>ALL HAIL BRITANNIA</big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jun 9, 2009)

DUH LUV!

OMGG CODE GEASS<3333333
woooooo


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 9, 2009)

seen both of you.


----------



## Majora (Jun 9, 2009)

The guy with his golden shovel!


----------



## Sab (Jun 9, 2009)

kinda


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

Sure..


----------



## Liv (Jun 9, 2009)

:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: (yes)


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

yah


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

YES!


----------



## AndyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Night!


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 9, 2009)

A ton of times..


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Night!


~_~



@Tiger: YES!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

No.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">JK, yes.</div>


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 9, 2009)

ya


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

nope


----------



## fitzy (Jun 9, 2009)

All the time.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

RICHIE BEAR!!!! yes!


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 9, 2009)

YESH! YESH! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

No.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> No.


you douche.

how have you not seen me before?
do you not remember me? <_<


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

Orly? You really wanna say this to *me?*


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

Yessir!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

Yezzir


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 9, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> nope


R U sure? I PM'ed u once and weve talked before! Weird.....



To the next person: Yes I have seen you


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Orly? You really wanna say this to *me?*


Yeah!
Objection! click this!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 9, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

Smarter Than The Average Bear eh?

Why yes.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

Yus.
And ipodtouch, you're not even CLOSE to being famous.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

yea


----------



## Sab (Jun 9, 2009)

mmhmm


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 9, 2009)

you were, i think a while ago but then you went off for a while?


----------



## Sab (Jun 9, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> you were, i think a while ago but then you went off for a while?


well i'm back =P been back for a few weeks now


----------



## Tyler (Jun 9, 2009)

This has to be the largest topic on the forum.

Even larger than Termina Cafe. :'(

Both of them.

Combined...


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

yeaa i noe u


----------



## Liv (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeps


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 9, 2009)

not really/...


----------



## djman900 (Jun 9, 2009)

........ oh yeah ive seen u


----------



## yuba (Jun 9, 2009)

nope


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 9, 2009)

Nope.
D:


----------



## yuba (Jun 9, 2009)

i think like once


----------



## Resonate (Jun 9, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

Pootman!!! yes!


----------



## yuba (Jun 9, 2009)

yepa doodle!


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 9, 2009)

Not very often, but yes.


----------



## Liv (Jun 9, 2009)

Meant for JoJo-Who are you?


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I know! The epic gerbil. I am so smart! S-M-E-R-T!</div>


Anyway, kinda.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

Sure yes!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 9, 2009)

HEEL YAH BISHES


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

ZOMG SEAN HAS TEH SAME HAIR AS MEH


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 9, 2009)

FER SURE!
lol


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh yus


----------



## yuba (Jun 9, 2009)

i see you almost ever time i come on here


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

WOOHOO! yus!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> This has to be the largest topic on the forum.
> 
> Even larger than Termina Cafe. :'(
> 
> ...


Heh. I do know of one topic that is way bigger. *Shifty eyes*

Yes


----------



## AndyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Sab (Jun 9, 2009)

sadly..


----------



## yuba (Jun 9, 2009)

seen but not alot


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

yerrraaargggh


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 9, 2009)

JOJO


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

TECHNO!


----------



## yuba (Jun 9, 2009)

JOJO!


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 9, 2009)

Seen you once, before this and this.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 9, 2009)

A few times before.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh Noez. It be Bdubs. =0


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeeeraaaghhh


----------



## Liv (Jun 9, 2009)

No.




JK JK Yes.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Yep


Uh huh xD


----------



## yuba (Jun 9, 2009)

once or twice. either one works for me.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 9, 2009)

no


----------



## yuba (Jun 9, 2009)

*gasps* you have never seen me before! jus kiddin. never seen you either tell today!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 9, 2009)

'Few times.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

yup


----------



## yuba (Jun 9, 2009)

sure. um....maybe.idk. iv seen you but not every time i come on.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 9, 2009)

only once before.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

yes


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 9, 2009)

Yus.


----------



## Clown Town (Jun 9, 2009)

no


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jun 9, 2009)

yes


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

few times


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 9, 2009)

yeah


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 9, 2009)

Twice including now


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 9, 2009)

i don't think i've seen you yet


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

yeaa the biology hater
werdd


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeeeraaarghhhh.. lol


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

Seen you a lot.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jun 9, 2009)

yessss


----------



## Thunder (Jun 9, 2009)

No

o_o

Or have i...?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jun 9, 2009)

Never.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeeeaaaaaargghhhhhhh lol


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

night!
as everybody calls u lol


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeuppppparrrgggghhhhhh


----------



## AndyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

yeaa andy


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

yusssarrrgh


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 9, 2009)

Indubitably. o:


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

yes


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2009)

Yuppers


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 10, 2009)

Seen ya


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

yea


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

yup


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 10, 2009)

O hai again. o:


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 10, 2009)

Yep, came and complained on my Club.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

nope


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

Yessir.


----------



## daveyp1997 (Jun 10, 2009)

yep


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes sometimes


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

not really


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

yah


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes tons of times.

Heya!


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

yea


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 10, 2009)

YEPPPPPP!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

technoo


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 10, 2009)

ricanooo


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 10, 2009)

I've seen you around TBT.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

yessir


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 10, 2009)

Night!


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 10, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Seen you.


dude alex, the game is if you have seen this person or not, not if they are famous. >_< BTW, i have seen you^^

and this was carrying on our conversation from like yesterday or 2 days ago.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


contradicted yourself.
Stop trying to make me angry just because I said you weren't famous.
NO.


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 10, 2009)

Then the title should be changed.  I answer if they are famous.  Just how I roll


Yes


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

yurp


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 10, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. how am i contradicting my self?
2. im not mad because you didnt say i was famous , i know im not famous. i barely post. i only post when i feel the need to.
like now.

any who, yes ive seen you Xeladude.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

^ Seen you  .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said, "I've seen you" and you're like, "THe game is if you've seen the person, not if they are famous."

And yes, you were mad, you were cursing like no tomorrow.
^Yeas


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 10, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough*

you said ''NO.''


and i said douche, because i thought you were trying to act cool like you've never seen me.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 10, 2009)

Yus!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

THe question is, if you've seen this person on TBT before, or are they just plain famous.
There are more ways to play a game, silly child.
Yes


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 10, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> No.(from page 600, the very first time  you had said yes or no to me..)
> 
> 
> 
> ''And ipodtouch, you're not even CLOSE to being famous.''


see. all you said was no, and then i wasnt famous, get yer facts straight.
and i said douche, like once or twice.
so thats definetly not ''like no tomorrow''.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 10, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> THe question is, if you've seen this person on TBT before, or are they just plain famous.
> There are more ways to play a game, silly child.
> Yes


go read page 1.
i go by the real exact rules.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen you around ipodawesum, and yes, Ipod's are awesome!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe no meant that i haven't seen you before child?
I can say yes now, because you've annoyed the crap out of me just so I can say it.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 10, 2009)

Ipods are cool!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

yeeesssaaaarrggghhhh


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

Yargh.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 10, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but i know for a matter of fact i did.and dont call me a child just to sound cool, you're like a year younger than me 0_0.
i know you did because you wifi'ed with me. i was upset back on page 600, for reasons stated before. because i thought you were trying to be cool saying you didnt know or see me.

anywho, yes ive seen you jason, 


lets just put this behind us, does that sound good alex?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of course, and yes again.
How would you know my age anyway, never told anyone.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 10, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you've said you were 12 or 11 before. i remember. i forget which topic though.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

Um, no i didn't... :l
And yes for the last time D:


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

yuurrraargghhh


----------



## AndyB (Jun 10, 2009)

Yep. I know Jojo


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

yep


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2009)

Yuppers


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

yeaa


----------



## Sab (Jun 10, 2009)

you must be new here i've never seen you before in my life " ......


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> you must be new here i've never seen you before in my life " ......


nope never


----------



## Robochao (Jun 10, 2009)

famous boi above me


----------



## Liv (Jun 10, 2009)

Kinda.


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 10, 2009)

several times


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 10, 2009)

yep i have seen u


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

no


----------



## Liv (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok look it's a n00b.



<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I am just kidding LOL.</div>


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

nope


----------



## Sab (Jun 10, 2009)

why do i always get u?


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Princess (Jun 10, 2009)

no..
(XD)


----------



## Liv (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes


----------



## SockHead (Jun 10, 2009)

you need an avatar.


----------



## Sab (Jun 10, 2009)

eh


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

nah


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 10, 2009)

yea


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 10, 2009)

kinda, and i love it when people who only have like 30 posts say that someone isnt famous hahaha its hilarious


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

yea


----------



## Sab (Jun 10, 2009)

no way whatsoever. ur like a noob


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> no way whatsoever. ur like a noob


yea and its cuz i joined before u right? lmfao
and no


----------



## Liv (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes







<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> :llama: </div>


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2009)

Meh...few times before.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey it's you. >;o

You forgot to brawl us. 3=

Yesh


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2009)

GOD DAMNIT HUB

And I was busy playing TF2...errr...forgot?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 10, 2009)

Ello bdubs. :yay:


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

...

lolwut

Now Brawl? ;D

Yesh again.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2009)

:eh:  :eh: Ya.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

Lol Ya to what? You seen me and teh Brawlz0rs.

yesh I seen you.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 10, 2009)

Of course!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

yea techno dude


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

yessir


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 10, 2009)

not much to say, every now and then.


----------



## Sab (Jun 10, 2009)

no


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 10, 2009)

yea


----------



## 4861 (Jun 10, 2009)

yep


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jun 10, 2009)

ive seen you


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 10, 2009)

sure


----------



## Liv (Jun 10, 2009)

ya


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2009)

A few times before.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

yup


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Only like a couple times I saw ya.


----------



## Kiley (Jun 10, 2009)

of corse


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey pal! What's up? Besties!!!!! BFF



Oh I forgot, ya I've seen ya. lol!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2009)

I think like once before.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 10, 2009)

Master Dubs you still haven't taught me the ways of JARATE! HOO HA!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2009)

First, you must learn the art of train throwing.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

Lol. yeah.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2009)

Killer Sandvich does see you

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 10, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Killer Sandvich does see you
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


you overuse that image xD yeah ive seen you


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 10, 2009)

i've seen you a few times


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2009)

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Overused"?  I just made that picture 20 minutes ago O_O


EDIT:  Yes I have seen you Royal.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

yuppppp


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 10, 2009)

seen you a lot


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

yup


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 10, 2009)

too much


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

yup


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 11, 2009)

nope never only always


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello Funky Monkey.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 11, 2009)

dur.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 11, 2009)

yes again


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 11, 2009)

Yo!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 11, 2009)

Yessir


----------



## Liv (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah


----------



## fitzy (Jun 11, 2009)

Uh-huh.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 11, 2009)

yesssir


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 11, 2009)

a lot


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 11, 2009)

I've seen youu.
The Skater Cutie! ;]


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

"yurp"
rofl


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 11, 2009)

Hai! o:


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 11, 2009)

Ry! 
"Teh Global Moderator"


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2009)

Mmhmm


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 11, 2009)

Brandon!


----------



## Miranda (Jun 11, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Brandon!


Mishie! <3


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

yeaa
who doesnt know you lol


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2009)

Sis :3

Edit: Ohai Ricano o-o


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sis :3
> 
> Edit: Ohai Ricano o-o


His name is Chris. l:<



BRANDON!  :veryhappy:


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine, Chris.

MICHELLELLELLELLELLELLA


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

o_o
crash head


----------



## Nightray (Jun 11, 2009)

yuuurp


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2009)

Ohay Ojoj


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 12, 2009)

Yooo


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2009)

Yuppers

 :eh:  :eh:  :eh:


----------



## AndyB (Jun 12, 2009)

But of course, Mentlgen


----------



## Nightray (Jun 12, 2009)

Teh spy, yup!


----------



## AndyB (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes.  Quite actually.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 12, 2009)

more then u think.... xP


----------



## Shade (Jun 12, 2009)

No im not famous... :'(


----------



## Ricano (Jun 12, 2009)

yah u are


----------



## Shade (Jun 12, 2009)

NO IM NOT 
Ive seen you at places


----------



## Ricano (Jun 12, 2009)

yes u are dammit!


----------



## Shade (Jun 12, 2009)

Fine whatever... lol


----------



## pinkflower22 (Jun 12, 2009)

YEP!!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 12, 2009)

Nope?

First time seeing you. "/


----------



## Ricano (Jun 12, 2009)

yup
a.k.a tenebrae


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

noaarrgghhhhhh


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 13, 2009)

Yesarghhhhhh


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah
now go hail britannia >:O


*censored.3.0* you crash >:O


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

I HAIL BRITANNIA NOT HORUS <


yessssss


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> I HAIL BRITANNIA NOT HORUS <
> 
> 
> yessssss


why naut 

i can make females do anything i want, has long has i get physical contact 


and HAS I WAS GOING TO SAY IF SOME NOOB DIDN'T INTERUPT, yes


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;_; Seen you. XD


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WE CAN BOTH RULE BRITANNIA THEN ;D

@ROB, YESSARRGGGHHHH


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2009)

dur.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 13, 2009)

Never seen you


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2009)

seen you.


----------



## Conor (Jun 13, 2009)

@ Crashman:Yes, Most of the time.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2009)

seen you everywhere.


----------



## Conor (Jun 13, 2009)

Seen you, normally around the Gate.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah. clubs.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

yea


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2009)

seen you.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

no


----------



## Miranda (Jun 13, 2009)

Only just in this thread, Nook.

EDIT:
Night <3333 twin :]


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

yup


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2009)

seen you just now.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

NOPE, NEVER. ALL HAIL BRITANNIA!

Nope, not once xD


----------



## Conor (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes, most of the time


----------



## Robin (Jun 13, 2009)

yup.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

yesssaaaarrrggghhhhh


----------



## Robin (Jun 13, 2009)

yup.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 13, 2009)

Of course!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

yessir


----------



## Liv (Jun 13, 2009)

Never ever ever ever.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Always always always always</div>


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

no


----------



## Mickey (Jun 13, 2009)

Who is this?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 13, 2009)

Holy crap it's mickey.


----------



## TomC (Jun 13, 2009)

no


----------



## Mickey (Jun 13, 2009)

> Holy Crap! It's....umm....who are you again?
> 
> Lol, jk, I know this biz-natcher above me xD


That was to bdubs.

IDK who the hell the person above me is.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 13, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> > Holy Crap! It's....umm....who are you again?
> >
> > Lol, jk, I know this biz-natcher above me xD
> 
> ...


Damn you and you're ability to edit quotes.  Well, I can do that too.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 13, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> > Holy Crap! It's....umm....who are you again?
> >
> > Lol, jk, I know this biz-natcher above me xD
> 
> ...


Mickey!!! Yes! It's been so long though, nice to see you again.

Edit:
Yes I've seen bdubs! :]


----------



## Mickey (Jun 13, 2009)

I wuv wemons! *munches on some lemons*

I knows Mirandi!


----------



## melly (Jun 13, 2009)

yup, I know micky, he's always he posting something


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey melly


----------



## Mickey (Jun 13, 2009)

I think I know you o.o


----------



## melly (Jun 13, 2009)

I think I know you, I see you alot


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 13, 2009)

^Yuppers


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 13, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## melly (Jun 13, 2009)

whooo ur totaly famous but i'm bad with names, so I don't know you


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2009)

i know all of you on this page.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 13, 2009)

Yo


----------



## melly (Jun 13, 2009)

yah you guys are all famous,
can I pppllllzzzz have a autograph?


----------



## Resonate (Jun 13, 2009)

Where did you vanish off to?  

Seen ya Melly.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 13, 2009)

No.
I don't care about my popularity level here.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

yea
and didnt u say u were going? o_o


----------



## AndyB (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Resonate (Jun 13, 2009)

Si


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

yupp


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

yea


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

yurp


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

yea


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 13, 2009)

Many times yes.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

yup


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 14, 2009)

Uh huh.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 14, 2009)

I've seen ya bitter meat!


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

seen you.


----------



## Link (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm not so sure, but probably seen you around.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 14, 2009)

yup.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

yup


----------



## Sab (Jun 14, 2009)

kinda... but holy crap awesome dragons!!! paper is so kewl how'd u get it?


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> kinda... but holy crap awesome dragons!!! paper is so kewl how'd u get it?


Got it at the cave.

Yup I know you. You got awesome sigs.


----------



## Sab (Jun 14, 2009)

ya 
and can u breed paper and chicken and dino?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 14, 2009)

Of course. ^^


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 14, 2009)

Uh Kinda


----------



## fitzy (Jun 14, 2009)

A bit...I guess


----------



## Resonate (Jun 14, 2009)

Hiya Fitzy


----------



## Lewis (Jun 14, 2009)

Hiya Poo...t


----------



## Nightray (Jun 14, 2009)

Le-le-le-le-lewis!


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> ya
> and can u breed paper and chicken and dino?


No. Papers are genderless, and the others don't breed

Seen you


----------



## Lewis (Jun 14, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Le-le-le-le-lewis!


Jo-jo-jo-jo-jojo <3


Seen before. ^^


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello Lewis


----------



## fitzy (Jun 14, 2009)

Seen Crash.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 14, 2009)

RICHIE BEAR!!!!!! : D


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

Jojo, seen you.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 14, 2009)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sab (Jun 14, 2009)

kinda


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 14, 2009)

seen you.


----------



## Rene (Jun 14, 2009)

no, never seen you ..


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 14, 2009)

seen u.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 14, 2009)

yup


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 14, 2009)

Nope, who are you, lol. Seen ya ricano!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 14, 2009)

dun kid around like dat... no one recognizes me xD
and yup


----------



## Caitlyn (Jun 14, 2009)

nopp~!


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

no.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 14, 2009)

seen you


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

A bit.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 14, 2009)

seen u.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 14, 2009)

no


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 14, 2009)

...ya


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

yes.


----------



## Resonate (Jun 14, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Rene (Jun 14, 2009)

yip yip


----------



## 4861 (Jun 14, 2009)

yes


----------



## pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

no?


----------



## 4861 (Jun 14, 2009)

yes


----------



## Sab (Jun 14, 2009)

no


----------



## Resonate (Jun 14, 2009)

Yesh


----------



## Liv (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Sab (Jun 14, 2009)

mmhm


----------



## Ricano (Jun 14, 2009)

yea


----------



## Nightray (Jun 14, 2009)

yup


----------



## rafren (Jun 15, 2009)

Hehehe...Yeah.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Nightray (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2009)

Nightaaarrghhhhh


----------



## rafren (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello Crashman.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 15, 2009)

Sure.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 15, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello Piranha


----------



## Nightray (Jun 15, 2009)

Yessaaaaaaaaargggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## shinobibeat (Jun 15, 2009)

STRANGER DANGER!!! XD


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 15, 2009)

STRANGER DANGER TO YOU ALSO!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 15, 2009)

I see no strangers ;p
yes.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 15, 2009)

Of course.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes, I see this girl everywhere...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes. Night is teh popularz.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 15, 2009)

Trikiteeeee


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 15, 2009)

Nightseeeee


----------



## fitzy (Jun 15, 2009)

Heeeey Trikki! ^_^


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 15, 2009)

fitzeh! n__n


----------



## Nightray (Jun 15, 2009)

Yuuuuupp


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jun 15, 2009)

of course!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah....x]


----------



## Resonate (Jun 15, 2009)

Hullo thar stranger


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2009)

Yuss. Cool sig.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

yup


----------



## Nightray (Jun 15, 2009)

yurrpppppp


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

yeaa


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2009)

yus**


----------



## Nightray (Jun 15, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> yus**


I love yer sig and avie b/c of roxas and xion : D

and yes!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2009)

mhmmm.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

Damn straight.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 15, 2009)

yup


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2009)

Si.


----------



## Liv (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeps.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2009)

I've seen you.

@Jojo: thanks! i can't wait for the 358/2 days release.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 15, 2009)

Omg, same here.....That games looks awesome!

Yes of course, He's my new best friend : D lol kidding ..yeah...


----------



## Sab (Jun 15, 2009)

kinda


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jun 15, 2009)

noooo


----------



## Resonate (Jun 15, 2009)

Nope, first time seeing you


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

yup


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 15, 2009)

YA! Seen ya. Talked with ya. ( I thought once )


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2009)

yuhh


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 15, 2009)

yep!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

rebma girl said:
			
		

> YA! Seen ya. Talked with ya. ( I thought once )


lol yup u did...i think?
and yea i noe u bitter meat


----------



## Resonate (Jun 15, 2009)

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY RICANO!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY RICANO!


O_O
HEEEEEY POOOT HEAD!


----------



## Zac19 (Jun 15, 2009)

yes i have


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2009)

No


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2009)

seen you.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh yeshh.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey Mishie! =)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

No.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

Once again, yes.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 15, 2009)

Whos dis foo? xD /jkjk. OMG! It's mah bestest friend, Brandon! :}


----------



## Phil (Jun 15, 2009)

im not


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

yup


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Whos dis foo? xD /jkjk. OMG! It's mah bestest friend, Brandon! :}


lol

Seen ya Ricano


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

seen u too


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2009)

Yo!


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 15, 2009)

I've seen you a few times...


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

A few times


----------



## pikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

yus...


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 15, 2009)

I've seen you once.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

few times.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

._.
yea


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 15, 2009)

I've seen you many times.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> I've seen you many times.


burger king duuude xD


----------



## Princess (Jun 15, 2009)

duuuuuuuuuuuuur


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Slyfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, that burger king mascot's creepy.
I've had nightmares about him before.  :smilehappy: 

EDIT: I havent seen you before, cryingindarkness.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes saying "eat at my place more, slyyy... eaaat... eat godammit!"
lmao


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Slyfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has the power to enter people's dreams and scare them into eating.

That's what happened to that purple monster from McDonalds...


----------



## Princess (Jun 15, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS CRY IN
YOU N00B
CRY IN
<big><big><big><big>*IN*</big></big></big></big>
NOT ING
GET IT RIGHT


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry, I'll go cryin the darkness now....


----------



## Princess (Jun 15, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'll go cryin the darkness now....


Haha. Sorry but that joke has been copyrighted by mega.
Learn to read please kthnx.

&& i've only seen you here..


----------



## AndyB (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Slyfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, man. I thought it was clever too...


----------



## Princess (Jun 15, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Yes


Teddy!!


----------



## Princess (Jun 15, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was made up like the day I met mega, so back in Nov.
Kaybye.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

of course


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Slyfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3 You remember


----------



## Princess (Jun 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obv.


The day my innocence was corrupted o.o
_________________________________________________
I see you everyday<3


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 15, 2009)

I've seen you before, Mega

Sorry, I didn't see *cryin*darkness posting...


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> I've seen you before, Mega
> 
> Sorry, I didn't see *cryin*darkness posting...


yea burger king dude
my new buddy xD


----------



## Princess (Jun 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Slyfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes mai buddeh thats stalked by my buddehs xP


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2009)

Yesh.


----------



## yuba (Jun 16, 2009)

nope never seen you


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 16, 2009)

seen you.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 16, 2009)

OMG! Yuhss


----------



## Nightray (Jun 16, 2009)

Oyuss


----------



## Horus (Jun 16, 2009)

my pimp D:


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2009)

Seen ya Horus


----------



## Nightray (Jun 16, 2009)

Rob stay away from My whorus

yes, I seen Crashman everywhere : D


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2009)

Of course!


----------



## yuba (Jun 16, 2009)

yeped yep!


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2009)

Wassup techno?


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, and nada thing.
lol


----------



## Nightray (Jun 16, 2009)

Yupp


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2009)

Yus Nanny Night. =P


----------



## Nightray (Jun 16, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Yus Nanny Night. =P


Andy can only call me that : D

and yes


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2009)

<
My Nanny Night

And of course


----------



## Nightray (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol, Yes


----------



## Rene (Jun 16, 2009)

yes


----------



## 4861 (Jun 16, 2009)

yes


----------



## Sab (Jun 16, 2009)

no


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

yup


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 16, 2009)

chyeah


----------



## TomC (Jun 16, 2009)

yah


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 16, 2009)

once.


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 16, 2009)

Nope, haven't seen you.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 16, 2009)

havent seen u either.


----------



## Allie_'G' (Jun 16, 2009)

Not much.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 16, 2009)

i think 2 times, maybe 3.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

nope


----------



## Nightray (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Boy George (Jun 16, 2009)

Boom Boom Pow! tht song is cooll


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 16, 2009)

ur new! ne ver seen u b4


----------



## Nightray (Jun 16, 2009)

nope NEVER!!!

All hail Britannia : D


----------



## Miranda (Jun 16, 2009)

Night!! <33 She's my love. :]


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2009)

Mmmhhm


----------



## Nightray (Jun 16, 2009)

SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 16, 2009)

I think I'm well known here ...


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 16, 2009)

You are.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 16, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> You are.


*Zelda tune plays*

DUN DUN DUN DUUUUUUUN

I've seen you a lot too.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 16, 2009)

Mr Rock, and yeah : D


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2009)

NIIIGGGGGGGGGGHT!


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 16, 2009)

No derr.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey bittermeat ...

You like KH as much as me?


----------



## 4861 (Jun 16, 2009)

once or twice


----------



## yuba (Jun 16, 2009)

nope not alot.


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 16, 2009)

I've seen you once.


----------



## yuba (Jun 16, 2009)

like 5 times tops


----------



## Resonate (Jun 16, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 16, 2009)

Havent seen you.


----------



## Riki-Oh (Jun 16, 2009)

seen you around a few places ^_^


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

yup


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeppers


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 16, 2009)

uh huh.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

yup


----------



## Elliot (Jun 16, 2009)

No Duh xP


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 16, 2009)

I've seen you a couple of times.


----------



## 4861 (Jun 16, 2009)

nope


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

unfortunately yea


----------



## Elliot (Jun 16, 2009)

Aim Buddy!


----------



## Resonate (Jun 16, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2009)

Yessiree


----------



## Sab (Jun 16, 2009)

haven't seen u in a while but yes


----------



## Allie_'G' (Jun 16, 2009)

Yesh.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2009)

Alil' bit.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

yup


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 16, 2009)

nah


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 16, 2009)

who u


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2009)

Another Brandon =O


----------



## Resonate (Jun 16, 2009)

Definitely


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

yes sir


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2009)

Hullo ricano


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Hullo ricano


ello rob


----------



## Paradox (Jun 16, 2009)

I've seen you.


----------



## Sab (Jun 16, 2009)

no


----------



## Paradox (Jun 16, 2009)

your face is not a familiar one, thx


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 16, 2009)

You still owe me that Sig Sab.


Yesz.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

yea


----------



## Paradox (Jun 16, 2009)

sure ,sure. All the time.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

...yes


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hai Rob.


----------



## Resonate (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Hub


----------



## Princess (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

yup ma buddeh xD


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

ohai


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 16, 2009)

why hello there


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 16, 2009)

ohai hub!


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey BB


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 16, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ohai hub!


 IS THAT YOU IN YOUR AVATAR? 

=P

And ohaithar


----------



## 4861 (Jun 16, 2009)

yep


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 16, 2009)

yub.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey bitter. XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 16, 2009)

ohai ther crashman


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jun 16, 2009)

i remember u


----------



## Resonate (Jun 16, 2009)

Yah


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2009)

ohai man of poot


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2009)

BEEDAUBS!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 16, 2009)

It be da old man. : D

@ Crash. HAI


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 16, 2009)

lol at your sig bdubs!

EDIT: ^^^^ oh, it's you.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh hai thar.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 16, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> lol at your sig bdubs!
> 
> EDIT: ^^^^ oh, it's you.


i r not amuzed




Ohai Travis.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jun 16, 2009)

hub i dont remember u <.<


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2009)

Ello Hubby


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jun 16, 2009)

ur new 2 me crash lol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 16, 2009)

aky


----------



## Resonate (Jun 16, 2009)

Hai Bacon


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey BB!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 16, 2009)

hey guiz


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 16, 2009)

I r still not amuzed. >:l


----------



## 4861 (Jun 16, 2009)

yes


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jun 16, 2009)

i dont know u <.<


----------



## 4861 (Jun 16, 2009)

no


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't know you.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 16, 2009)

NO CONTEST!

Sorry wuh, oh hai!


----------



## 4861 (Jun 16, 2009)

yes


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jun 16, 2009)

yes


----------



## 4861 (Jun 16, 2009)

yes


----------



## Sab (Jun 16, 2009)

kinda


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 16, 2009)

yus


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

yup


----------



## 4861 (Jun 16, 2009)

unfortunetly yes


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

animalX said:
			
		

> unfortunetly yes


-.- ahaha not funny
and yea i seen u... a little too much


----------



## 4861 (Jun 16, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> unfortunately yea


 



well then that can't be funny either.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

animalX said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what she said
xD


----------



## Nightray (Jun 17, 2009)

Yus!!


----------



## Miranda (Jun 17, 2009)

Of course I have seen the pretty Miss. Night.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 17, 2009)

you are the newest mod... id say ur kinda famous


----------



## Nightray (Jun 17, 2009)

yes!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 17, 2009)

i've seen you around quite a bit


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey there dg, you're kinda new to me, but I've seen you a lot lately.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 17, 2009)

Snorlax... yus!


----------



## Sab (Jun 17, 2009)

i don't really see u that much


----------



## melly (Jun 17, 2009)

this is the 1st time i see you
plenty of room to be famous tho


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh yeshh. You are my twin [July 22]


----------



## melly (Jun 17, 2009)

sweet but I already have a twin (boy/ girl twin)
BUT ur still famous! i see u often


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 17, 2009)

Yesh  .
melly 
Although you probably don't know me XD .


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 17, 2009)

nop, not really


----------



## Resonate (Jun 17, 2009)

I've seen you before


----------



## melly (Jun 17, 2009)

I remember you
ur totally famous


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 17, 2009)

I so remember you! Welcome back.


----------



## melly (Jun 17, 2009)

thank you
ahh yes, you are famous on tbt, I've seen you before


----------



## Sab (Jun 17, 2009)

ya


----------



## Gnome (Jun 17, 2009)

Mhm.


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 17, 2009)

Kinda

Only because I saw u @ OCM's shop and I like ur avatar


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 17, 2009)

seen u


----------



## Nightray (Jun 17, 2009)

yup


----------



## 4861 (Jun 17, 2009)

nope


----------



## Phil (Jun 17, 2009)

yeah seen you


----------



## Rene (Jun 18, 2009)

yip yip


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

yes


----------



## D Man 83 (Jun 18, 2009)

no


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 18, 2009)

I've seen D Man!


----------



## AndyB (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh hai Rob.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 18, 2009)

Der.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

yup


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

Ohyuhss.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

yup


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 18, 2009)

Yuss.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 18, 2009)

yus..


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

kinda..


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

yup


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

Yesh :O .


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 18, 2009)

A little.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

no


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 18, 2009)

not much


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

yuppers. : D


----------



## Conor (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Resonate (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeaap


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

Yuup.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

yessarrgghhhh


----------



## AndyB (Jun 18, 2009)

Yesh


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jun 18, 2009)

yep


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Resonate (Jun 18, 2009)

Hullo thar IceZtar


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

Yezzir


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 18, 2009)

Ya.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

Ohyeshh.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

of course
its mishie


----------



## Thunder (Jun 18, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

yeaa its juice


----------



## Sab (Jun 19, 2009)

yaya


----------



## fitzy (Jun 19, 2009)

of course.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 19, 2009)

What about me, the Founder of the MMC?


----------



## Sab (Jun 19, 2009)

no


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 19, 2009)

ohyuhss


----------



## Pear (Jun 19, 2009)

I've seen you.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 19, 2009)

nope =P
jk yeah


----------



## smasher (Jun 19, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Liv (Jun 20, 2009)

no.


----------



## melly (Jun 20, 2009)

ahh I don't know ya
I reconize ppl on TBT by thier avatars and you don't have one on atm


----------



## Nightray (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 20, 2009)

Yesarrghhhhhhh.


----------



## Liv (Jun 20, 2009)

Yesy!


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 20, 2009)

wow old thread


----------



## Resonate (Jun 20, 2009)

Here lately


----------



## D Man 83 (Jun 20, 2009)

yes


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 20, 2009)

Alot.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes I am.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 20, 2009)

yup


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 20, 2009)

ohai ther newbie


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 20, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ohai ther newbie


Newbie? Pfft.

Yeah, seen you.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 20, 2009)

yush. =)


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 20, 2009)

nope


----------



## Sab (Jun 20, 2009)

no


----------



## Ricano (Jun 20, 2009)

yeaa


----------



## Resonate (Jun 20, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Thunder (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeppers


----------



## pikachu (Jun 20, 2009)

yup


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 20, 2009)

At first, I thought you and PikaBolt were the same person. >_<

& yus.


----------



## melly (Jun 20, 2009)

yahh I am not famous but Bittermeat sure is!


----------



## Sarah (Jun 21, 2009)

no


----------



## pikachu (Jun 21, 2009)

no...


----------



## fitzy (Jun 21, 2009)

Ohyus.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 21, 2009)

no


----------



## Sarah (Jun 21, 2009)

noez


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 21, 2009)

I guess.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 21, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Sarah (Jun 21, 2009)

yuss.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 21, 2009)

Uh-huh.


----------



## Princess (Jun 21, 2009)

yup i own u 3 now xP


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 22, 2009)

NO


----------



## Resonate (Jun 22, 2009)

Nope


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 22, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2009)

*looks at page number* OH, and yes!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 22, 2009)

at Michelle: heck ya! You're like a superstar!

oh, and sean, you're kinda famous too.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 22, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## John102 (Jun 22, 2009)

NO!


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 22, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> at Michelle: heck ya! You're like a superstar!
> 
> oh, and sean, you're kinda famous too.


xD I know right?!
Btw, Sean is famousss. He's mah biffl, so I make him famous


Seen you.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 22, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iz I one of ur "bb"ffls?

And ur still famous.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2009)

No, no he's not > . >

Jk, yeah you are.


----------



## Kiley (Jun 22, 2009)

yeshhh


----------



## Ricano (Jun 22, 2009)

yup


----------



## Nightray (Jun 22, 2009)

yus


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 22, 2009)

Tsubaki!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 22, 2009)

yea


----------



## Kiley (Jun 22, 2009)

yea


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 22, 2009)

ehh a little


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 22, 2009)

Yup =)


----------



## Resonate (Jun 22, 2009)

Of course


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2009)

Hell yes.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 22, 2009)

yes .. i think


----------



## Resonate (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey it's you.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 22, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Hey it's you.


 YES ..... i feel noticed


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 22, 2009)

pffft who cares if ur famous on TBT! i mean really itsa forum >.>


----------



## Nightray (Jun 22, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Ricano (Jun 22, 2009)

yup


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 22, 2009)

MUFFFFFFFIN <33333


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 22, 2009)

_Yes, I've seen you._


----------



## Nightray (Jun 22, 2009)

yessir


----------



## Gnome (Jun 23, 2009)

*smoke bomb*


----------



## Nightray (Jun 23, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> *smoke bomb*


Eh, I'm the smoke bomb, not you.. derr ;D

Yes, he is Black star xD


----------



## Sab (Jun 24, 2009)

ya


----------



## melly (Jun 24, 2009)

Yah ( I wish)


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 24, 2009)

Yerr.


----------



## kenziegirl (Jun 24, 2009)

I dont know


----------



## melly (Jun 24, 2009)

nope not at all


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 24, 2009)

iv'e seen you kinda alot lately


----------



## melly (Jun 24, 2009)

I've seen you alot too


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 24, 2009)

I still want your lava theme even though I rarely play ACCF. :O


----------



## melly (Jun 24, 2009)

I see you lot, always stocking me : D

jk

plus wifi don't work no more


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 24, 2009)

yep i seen you alot


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 24, 2009)

Stalkin' is fun. :3

No wifi? D:

I seen joo.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 24, 2009)

yeahh!


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 24, 2009)

seen you


----------



## melly (Jun 24, 2009)

Ive seen you about 30 times today


----------



## Ricano (Jun 24, 2009)

seen u lots of times lately


----------



## melly (Jun 24, 2009)

you too
ur famous as well


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 24, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> Ive seen you about 30 times today


YAY : D


----------



## Resonate (Jun 25, 2009)

Kinda


----------



## kalinn (Jun 25, 2009)

yea


----------



## lloydcaine (Jun 25, 2009)

Im Kinda...Nahh...Im Not But I'll Hopefully Be Soon!


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

nope, haven't seen you


----------



## Sab (Jun 25, 2009)

mhm


----------



## Resonate (Jun 25, 2009)

Of Course


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

yup


----------



## kalinn (Jun 25, 2009)

most deff.


----------



## Resonate (Jun 25, 2009)

Yea


----------



## Rene (Jun 25, 2009)

yes


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

kind of


----------



## kalinn (Jun 25, 2009)

indeed


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

iseeyousometimes


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 25, 2009)

Seen youuuzz.


----------



## melly (Jun 25, 2009)

I see you around here often


----------



## Gnome (Jun 25, 2009)

Mhm.


----------



## melly (Jun 25, 2009)

I see you everywhere


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 25, 2009)

YESSURR


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

sure


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

i see bacin everywherez


----------



## Gnome (Jun 25, 2009)

Yesh.


----------



## melly (Jun 25, 2009)

I see you  often


----------



## gerardo781 (Jun 25, 2009)

Seen you before alot of times.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

kind of


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

hii bacon!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

hi pika


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

:3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 25, 2009)

:3


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

yup


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 25, 2009)

of corse


----------



## AndyB (Jun 26, 2009)

For the wrong reasons


----------



## kenziegirl (Jun 26, 2009)

no


----------



## Lewis (Jun 26, 2009)

Can't say I have, sorry...oh wait I have, earlier today.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes


----------



## melly (Jun 26, 2009)

yup, I  seee you alot


----------



## Lewis (Jun 26, 2009)

Yesh.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 26, 2009)

Of course


----------



## DKelly (Jun 26, 2009)

ohaithere

Yup!


----------



## AndyB (Jun 26, 2009)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## PaJami (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh yus


----------



## merinda! (Jun 26, 2009)

i see, most of these people
who replied to this topic
*alot.*
im not famous
and i dnt want to be.
because it is a *forum.*
 ^_^


----------



## AndyB (Jun 26, 2009)

No, and if you don't care, don't post in the "Are you famous on TBT?" thread
Simply really.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 26, 2009)

Yu huh.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 26, 2009)

Never . Naw im jk, Lawl Alot Bishie Friends.


----------



## melly (Jun 26, 2009)

yup, never seen you


----------



## Rene (Jun 26, 2009)

ooh, yeps
you're the one that's drawing that link-drawing :')


----------



## Liv (Jun 26, 2009)

Keep on walkin. I've seen you!


----------



## 4861 (Jun 26, 2009)

yep


----------



## Sab (Jun 26, 2009)

no


----------



## Go K.K. Rider! (Jun 26, 2009)

Seen you once


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 26, 2009)

See you around


----------



## Gnome (Jun 26, 2009)

DAMN STRAIGHT TANK BUDDEH.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

roooooob


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 26, 2009)

Chris and Sean I've seen tons of.


----------



## Princess (Jun 26, 2009)

ROBERT PATTISON XD


----------



## Gnome (Jun 26, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ROBERT PATTISON XD


QUACK!


----------



## Liv (Jun 26, 2009)

Ur liek a urber n00bzorb.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 26, 2009)

I know you a little bit.


----------



## Princess (Jun 26, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

yup its pally xD


----------



## tazaza (Jun 26, 2009)

tazaza  has seen you alot.


----------



## kalinn (Jun 26, 2009)

eh..... 
a little bit


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

yup


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2009)

Yus.


----------



## Sab (Jun 26, 2009)

kinda


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2009)

Yah


----------



## Sab (Jun 26, 2009)

hey poot!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

yea


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 26, 2009)

i havent actually ever seen you before xD


----------



## Liv (Jun 26, 2009)

YES 

<3


----------



## Nightray (Jun 26, 2009)

No.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 26, 2009)

No, maybe, kinda, yeah.


----------



## kenziegirl (Jun 26, 2009)

ya I have seen you


----------



## Thunder (Jun 26, 2009)

Kinda.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 26, 2009)

yes!


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 26, 2009)

yea ive seen you


----------



## Lewis (Jun 26, 2009)

Ya ye yo yi yu.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 26, 2009)

No


----------



## Nightray (Jun 26, 2009)

Nope.. NEVER


----------



## Horus (Jun 26, 2009)

My pimp beats me D:


----------



## kenziegirl (Jun 26, 2009)

no not really


----------



## 4861 (Jun 26, 2009)

never seen you


----------



## Nightray (Jun 26, 2009)

Nope


----------



## kenziegirl (Jun 26, 2009)

yes I have seen you a lot


----------



## Pear (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 26, 2009)

but of course


----------



## 4861 (Jun 26, 2009)

yep


----------



## GenoFan (Jun 26, 2009)

yep


----------



## 4861 (Jun 26, 2009)

no


----------



## Nightray (Jun 26, 2009)

Nope


----------



## GenoFan (Jun 26, 2009)

yep


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

nope


----------



## 4861 (Jun 26, 2009)

yes


----------



## GenoFan (Jun 26, 2009)

yep


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

animalX said:
			
		

> yes


yes unfortunately

@geno: ur getting there lol


----------



## 4861 (Jun 26, 2009)

unfortunately yes


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

Nope


----------



## GenoFan (Jun 26, 2009)

nope


----------



## 4861 (Jun 26, 2009)

kinda


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

...no


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 26, 2009)

Seen you a few times.

@ricano: yeah. :yay:


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

yup saw ur video
ur hilarious rofl


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 26, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> yup saw ur video
> ur hilarious rofl


what vid?

:wintergyroid:


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the mario one someone posted up..?


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 26, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOLLLL


I was keeding.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

No


----------



## 4861 (Jun 26, 2009)

no


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-.- kk lol

and nope


----------



## Hiro (Jun 27, 2009)

Seen u couple of times xD


----------



## Nightray (Jun 27, 2009)

No.


----------



## tazaza (Jun 27, 2009)

yes.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 27, 2009)

Mhmmm


----------



## Hiro (Jun 27, 2009)

no


----------



## 4861 (Jun 27, 2009)

no


----------



## Josh (Jun 27, 2009)

Never


----------



## Phil (Jun 27, 2009)

seen you a couple of times


----------



## Sky master (Jun 27, 2009)

you are in alot of places i go.

and i am famous.


----------



## 4861 (Jun 27, 2009)

seen you before


----------



## Phil (Jun 27, 2009)

seen you before


----------



## Sky master (Jun 27, 2009)

seen you before

(is this spamming?)


----------



## melly (Jun 27, 2009)

(nope, cuase its in furum games)

I've seen you once


----------



## 4861 (Jun 27, 2009)

seen you


----------



## Sab (Jun 27, 2009)

no


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes 2nd best female sig maker of TBT


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 27, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 27, 2009)

Not Really.


----------



## 4861 (Jun 27, 2009)

no


----------



## Ricano (Jun 27, 2009)

nope


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 27, 2009)

Yuhhh.


----------



## 4861 (Jun 27, 2009)

yes


----------



## Hiro (Jun 28, 2009)

Absoluetly not...


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 28, 2009)

You are not.


----------



## merinda! (Jun 28, 2009)

seen you here and there.


----------



## kenziegirl (Jun 28, 2009)

i have seen you a little


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 28, 2009)

seen you.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 28, 2009)

Too much


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 28, 2009)

kind of


----------



## Nightray (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 28, 2009)

yepyep.


----------



## StbAn (Jun 28, 2009)

I was but I left the page for a long time ago so I don't think I am anymore

I haven't seen you Ipodawesum


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 28, 2009)

First time I ever see you.


----------



## kenziegirl (Jun 28, 2009)

I have seen you 1 time.


----------



## AmyRawr (Jun 28, 2009)

About twice.


----------



## StbAn (Jun 28, 2009)

like twice


----------



## angie (Jun 28, 2009)

never


----------



## Liv (Jun 28, 2009)

Less these days.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 28, 2009)

yup


----------



## Mino (Jun 28, 2009)

No.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 28, 2009)

Only recently and when looking through older topics.


----------



## StbAn (Jun 28, 2009)

sometimes


----------



## Ricano (Jun 28, 2009)

nope


----------



## Phil (Jun 28, 2009)

seen you 
lots of times


----------



## StbAn (Jun 28, 2009)

of course that you had seen my maybe its because I chage my avatar but we have even talk via PMs I have seen you


----------



## mattsheep11340 (Jun 28, 2009)

Nopers!


----------



## Sab (Jun 28, 2009)

no noob


----------



## m12 (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah, you're pretty well known by me. Seen you many times.


----------



## AmyRawr (Jun 28, 2009)

Never.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 28, 2009)

Not quite "famous" yet.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Nightray (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## tazaza (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes Ive seen you before.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 29, 2009)

Probaly.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 29, 2009)

I remember you of ur sig shop lawl so yep


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 29, 2009)

yes


----------



## Lewis (Jun 29, 2009)

Nope sorry. T_T


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 29, 2009)

nope


----------



## Robin (Jun 29, 2009)

Not much.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 29, 2009)

Aye aye!


----------



## PaJami (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes. Yes you are.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 29, 2009)

ya


----------



## PaJami (Jun 29, 2009)

That's the way *uh-huh, uh-huh* we like it!
<small><small>In case you didn't get that, yes you are.</small></small>


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Princess (Jun 29, 2009)

once?


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 29, 2009)

nope


----------



## Phil (Jun 29, 2009)

nope


----------



## AmyRawr (Jun 29, 2009)

nope


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 29, 2009)

Never


----------



## Ricano (Jun 29, 2009)

yup


----------



## Gnome (Jun 29, 2009)

HELL YES.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Victoria (Jun 29, 2009)

Never seen you.


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 29, 2009)

Saw u a couple times


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 29, 2009)

A few times.


----------



## AmyRawr (Jun 29, 2009)

yup.


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 29, 2009)

Sometimes..


----------



## Ricano (Jun 29, 2009)

few times


----------



## AmyRawr (Jun 29, 2009)

nevuh


----------



## Thunder (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 29, 2009)

Lots.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 29, 2009)

yes, new avi? =)


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 29, 2009)

Yuhss.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 29, 2009)

yeees, i like the new rainbow photo =]


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 29, 2009)

N
NO
NOP
NOPE
NOP
NO
N


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 29, 2009)

Never..


----------



## AmyRawr (Jun 29, 2009)

yup  T_T


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Nope


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 29, 2009)

Nope.

EDIT: Opps...You beat me too it..


----------



## AmyRawr (Jun 29, 2009)

yesssss


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 29, 2009)

Oyuss!


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 29, 2009)

Nope

(xD)


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 29, 2009)

I've seen ACROX!


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jun 29, 2009)

You've been around


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 29, 2009)

Seen you a lot lately.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jun 29, 2009)

Same with you


----------



## Nightray (Jun 29, 2009)

Sure.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jun 29, 2009)

You're pretty well known


----------



## Ricano (Jun 29, 2009)

yup


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 29, 2009)

Yesh


----------



## Resonate (Jun 29, 2009)

Yesh


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 29, 2009)

=3 Poot!!! Hello,


----------



## Nightray (Jun 29, 2009)

No.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 29, 2009)

Yesarrrrrghh


----------



## Ricano (Jun 29, 2009)

yep


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 29, 2009)

No.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 29, 2009)

-.-
...yea


----------



## Princess (Jun 29, 2009)

yes


----------



## Gnome (Jun 29, 2009)

Mmmmmhm. ;D


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh yus.


----------



## Resonate (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## fitzy (Jun 30, 2009)

Uh-huh.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes, I know this hardcore nerd ;D


----------



## AndyB (Jun 30, 2009)

Of course


----------



## melly (Jun 30, 2009)

yup B)


----------



## Zachary (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Sab (Jun 30, 2009)

ya


----------



## John102 (Jun 30, 2009)

siggie girl

ya


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 30, 2009)

Yuppers.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 30, 2009)

YES


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

no


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 30, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> no


what you have seen me on TBT i once posted in userbar shop
anyway Yes


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

ur avi confused me xD
then yea


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 30, 2009)

ya, and also i just love it when people who havent been on tbt for a long time or are new come here and say people arent famous its pretty funny


----------



## Thunder (Jun 30, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

yeaa its crash : O


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 30, 2009)

No.


----------



## Riri (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes, and I will assume very little people have seen me.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 30, 2009)

@ryudo: uh huh.


----------



## melly (Jun 30, 2009)

I am not famous but u are


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 30, 2009)

NOPE


----------



## StbAn (Jun 30, 2009)

I haven't seen you around here


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2009)

:3 i havent seen you around but you were my first wifi guest


----------



## melly (Jun 30, 2009)

I want ur autograph!


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> I want ur autograph!


what??? :r


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

nope xP


----------



## melly (Jun 30, 2009)

lol jk
I am reaaaallly not  famous
I am a lowlife


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> nope xP


CHRIS!!!!! xD    ... i thought i was ur best friend


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 30, 2009)

yah


----------



## melly (Jun 30, 2009)

omg I just turned famous
turn on the TV NOW


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2009)

.... COW NIPPLES!!! :] no.. not reallly ...  okay


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said u werent xD
it was a joke calm down rofl


----------



## melly (Jun 30, 2009)

nah I never was


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lawl  
:huh:	  muffin  u god dammm'd kidder , you <big><big><3</big></big>


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 30, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jun 30, 2009)

seen you a few times


----------



## melly (Jun 30, 2009)

this is the 1st time I see you


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jun 30, 2009)

ive seen you


----------



## Nightray (Jul 1, 2009)

Not really..heh


----------



## StbAn (Jul 1, 2009)

never


----------



## Ricano (Jul 1, 2009)

no


----------



## watercat8 (Jul 1, 2009)

_Yeep_


----------



## Resonate (Jul 1, 2009)

Ms watercat?

Of course


----------



## Nightray (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, Of course.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 1, 2009)

jojooo xP


----------



## Nightray (Jul 1, 2009)

You still call me Jojo O:
Yes! I know this person.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 1, 2009)

yea i call u jojo cuz its much easier to know : O
and yes night


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

yes, I know EVERYONE round these parts.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 1, 2009)

yup its johnny


----------



## kenziegirl (Jul 1, 2009)

seen you a few times


----------



## Lewis (Jul 1, 2009)

Not really sorry.


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

i remember the blinky avvie guy.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 1, 2009)

The guy with an awesome sig : D


----------



## Lewis (Jul 1, 2009)

A girl with a Max Hits Exceeded avatar..fail.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 1, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Gnome (Jul 1, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Liv (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## shinobibeat (Jul 1, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 1, 2009)

not really


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

no


----------



## Liv (Jul 1, 2009)

Mostly spam but I've seen you.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 1, 2009)

YES I AM.

(Quote me if you think I am.)


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 1, 2009)

Eh not so much
Yeah!


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> Mostly spam but I've seen you.


>.>
<.<

I spam one thread and I become famous for it. 

yes techno


----------



## Nightray (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Princess (Jul 1, 2009)

yes.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 1, 2009)

yes


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jul 1, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Ricano (Jul 1, 2009)

nope


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 2, 2009)

i see you around quite a bit


----------



## Horus (Jul 2, 2009)

Yus


----------



## Ricano (Jul 2, 2009)

yup


----------



## kalinn (Jul 2, 2009)

si


----------



## Ricano (Jul 2, 2009)

ma buddeh kalinn


----------



## kalinn (Jul 2, 2009)

si


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 2, 2009)

Umm no.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 2, 2009)

i see you ... new avi?


----------



## Nightray (Jul 2, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> i see you ... new avi?


Yeah.. Heh.. It's a randomizer avi..


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 2, 2009)

i see


----------



## Rene (Jul 2, 2009)

yes, i remember those pictures of kelsii :'P


----------



## PaJami (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, I remember I bought something from you on AC back when everyone played


----------



## Conor (Jul 2, 2009)

Yarp.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 2, 2009)

You know it. =)


----------



## AndyB (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## kalinn (Jul 2, 2009)

yep


----------



## robo.samurai (Jul 2, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 2, 2009)

i remember that chimp


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Jul 2, 2009)

yes
peka *inset explosion*


----------



## Ricano (Jul 2, 2009)

ehh not really


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 2, 2009)

MUFFINNNN <3 , yeaaa


----------



## Lewis (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey, It's you!


----------



## PaJami (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey, it's the creator of Perry the Puffball *catchy name, eh?*


----------



## Josh (Jul 2, 2009)

Obv


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, duh.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes I am famous.


----------



## MC Lars (Jul 2, 2009)

How could I not? I just did right now.


----------



## Mino (Jul 2, 2009)

Nevar.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 2, 2009)

new avii? i think i see you...


----------



## Princess (Jul 2, 2009)

Duuuh


----------



## Lewis (Jul 2, 2009)

Who's this.... of course it's Pally! ^^


----------



## robo.samurai (Jul 2, 2009)

um duhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StbAn (Jul 2, 2009)

maybe but I think that no


----------



## Ricano (Jul 2, 2009)

no


----------



## kalinn (Jul 2, 2009)

yessir.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 2, 2009)

Of course.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 2, 2009)

yes


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 2, 2009)

yep


----------



## Kiley (Jul 2, 2009)

Yesh


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 2, 2009)

Oyuhss.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 2, 2009)

yush


----------



## StbAn (Jul 2, 2009)

I will post to you a NEVER!


----------



## Nightray (Jul 3, 2009)

No.


----------



## Rene (Jul 3, 2009)

yes


----------



## Mino (Jul 3, 2009)

I know you're the friend of Orange, who you go to school with, in the Netherlands.

Also, to the next poster, I'm *censored.3.0*ing infamous.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah you are I seen you XD .


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 3, 2009)

Yus.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 3, 2009)

getting there..


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 3, 2009)

pretty famous.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 3, 2009)

NOPE


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 3, 2009)

nope :l


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 3, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Josh (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 3, 2009)

^^^newbie. 
errr, fast posters. pretty famous.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 3, 2009)

yes


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 3, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 3, 2009)

again, getting there :X


----------



## Sab (Jul 3, 2009)

ya


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 3, 2009)

no


----------



## Sab (Jul 3, 2009)

lol thanks jason....


----------



## Ricano (Jul 3, 2009)

yus


----------



## Conor (Jul 3, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 3, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> lol thanks jason....


lol no problem.

@Jojo: no.


----------



## fitzy (Jul 3, 2009)

Who's jas0n?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 3, 2009)

Who are you again/
lol xd


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 3, 2009)

no


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 3, 2009)

NONONONO


----------



## Anna (Jul 3, 2009)

No


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 3, 2009)

Of course not.


----------



## fitzy (Jul 3, 2009)

No.


----------



## Rene (Jul 3, 2009)

Mino said:
			
		

> I know you're the friend of Orange, who you go to school with, in the Netherlands.
> 
> Also, to the next poster, I'm *censored.3.0*ing infamous.


Lol okay, you might know too much about me 

and YES, seen you


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 3, 2009)

I lol at the chain of no's I caused xD

I don't even know why this thread still exists, it was stupid to begin with


----------



## Anna (Jul 3, 2009)

no


----------



## Nightray (Jul 3, 2009)

no


----------



## fitzy (Jul 3, 2009)

Definatly not. =P


----------



## Elliot (Jul 3, 2009)

YESSH!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 3, 2009)

NO


----------



## John102 (Jul 3, 2009)

no


----------



## Elliot (Jul 3, 2009)

Yesshh!!


----------



## SockHead (Jul 3, 2009)

Seen you about 3 times.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 3, 2009)

see you every now and then.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 3, 2009)

OMGOGMOGMOGMOGM ITS BROCK OBAMA!!!!111!1

YOU'RE LIKE ON THE TV AND STUFFSZZ!1!! I LOVE YOU!!!!111!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 3, 2009)

OMG U THAT JASON KID FROM THE UK!
I SAW U IN UK YESTERDAY!
UR COOLZORS


----------



## Sab (Jul 3, 2009)

ya


----------



## Nightray (Jul 3, 2009)

yes.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 3, 2009)

no first time i seen you post


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah, I lol at your avatar everytime I see it.


----------



## fitzy (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeahh


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 3, 2009)

i see you around _Sometimes_.


----------



## Kiley (Jul 3, 2009)

yesshhh


----------



## fitzy (Jul 3, 2009)

Yesssss


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 3, 2009)

YESHH.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 3, 2009)

@:Kiley,i see you Ps. cheak your youtube , Homie <3

@: Bitter ,Yeah i see you sometimes


----------



## fitzy (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeaahhhh, lots. xD


----------



## Zachary (Jul 3, 2009)

yes


----------



## fitzy (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah, I know that avi. xD


----------



## Ricano (Jul 3, 2009)

yus


----------



## Zachary (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes


----------



## kalinn (Jul 3, 2009)

nope


----------



## Zachary (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Caleb (Jul 3, 2009)

Kinda


----------



## Ricano (Jul 3, 2009)

i guess...


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes


----------



## melly (Jul 3, 2009)

maybe


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 3, 2009)

I've seen Melly!


----------



## Ricano (Jul 3, 2009)

yup


----------



## PanamaJack (Jul 3, 2009)

definitely


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 3, 2009)

Never saw you before.


----------



## PanamaJack (Jul 3, 2009)

haha. not that active. yes


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 3, 2009)

A little


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 3, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> A little


Yup, I've seen you and your scary avatar.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 3, 2009)

yea


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeaaah.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah


----------



## AndyB (Jul 4, 2009)

ONce again, yes.


----------



## Lewis (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 4, 2009)

Of Course@!


----------



## Liv (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes but not as often...


----------



## Elliot (Jul 4, 2009)

Lawl, Junky Trove Contestant.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 4, 2009)

Kinda.


----------



## Sab (Jul 4, 2009)

yesh


----------



## Ricano (Jul 4, 2009)

yus


----------



## Zachary (Jul 4, 2009)

yes


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 4, 2009)

Nope


----------



## SockHead (Jul 4, 2009)

..yeh


----------



## AndyB (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 4, 2009)

N O P E


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 4, 2009)

Not really.


----------



## Princess (Jul 4, 2009)

MAMMA MIA<3


----------



## kalinn (Jul 4, 2009)

yep


----------



## Princess (Jul 4, 2009)

yes ur pretty funny


----------



## AndyB (Jul 4, 2009)

Of course


----------



## Princess (Jul 4, 2009)

D: DITCHER


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 4, 2009)

N O P E


----------



## Princess (Jul 4, 2009)

no


----------



## Ricano (Jul 4, 2009)

yup


----------



## AndyB (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## kalinn (Jul 4, 2009)

yep


----------



## Nightray (Jul 4, 2009)

Your avi makes me laugh : D
Yes, I know this silly billy.


----------



## Resonate (Jul 4, 2009)

Yea


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 4, 2009)

NO.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 4, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Phil (Jul 4, 2009)

nope


----------



## Resonate (Jul 4, 2009)

Kinda


----------



## AndyB (Jul 4, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Kiley (Jul 4, 2009)

yup


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 4, 2009)

No


----------



## Nightray (Jul 4, 2009)

No


----------



## Phil (Jul 4, 2009)

yes


----------



## Ricano (Jul 4, 2009)

yup


----------



## Zachary (Jul 4, 2009)

No


----------



## Nightray (Jul 4, 2009)

No.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 4, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Ricano (Jul 4, 2009)

yea


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jul 4, 2009)

yezzir


----------



## Zachary (Jul 4, 2009)

No


----------



## Liv (Jul 4, 2009)

No.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jul 4, 2009)

yus


----------



## Ricano (Jul 4, 2009)

yup


----------



## Liv (Jul 4, 2009)

OMG OMG!!! Matty said I was Famous? Anyway, yes you are famous!


----------



## Zachary (Jul 4, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> OMG OMG!!! Matty said I was Famous? Anyway, yes you are famous!


Lol, It's just a message board. Nothing big.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 4, 2009)

no


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2009)

no


----------



## Liv (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm so bored. Kinda.


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2009)

no


----------



## Ricano (Jul 4, 2009)

no


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

i see you around quite a bit


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jul 4, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> OMG OMG!!! Matty said I was Famous? Anyway, yes you are famous!


yus he did 

oh and yes to darth


----------



## Liv (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh lo0k a n00bzorb.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I have such funny jokes. MUHAHAHAHAHAHa</div>


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2009)

no


----------



## Kiley (Jul 4, 2009)

yes


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 4, 2009)

kiley is INFAMOUS!


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2009)

no


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 4, 2009)

who are you again?


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2009)

no


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 4, 2009)

why I oughta...


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2009)

no


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 4, 2009)

no


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2009)

no


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 4, 2009)

nope.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 4, 2009)

yep


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2009)

no


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 4, 2009)

no.

*walks away for final time*


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2009)

no


----------



## Kiley (Jul 4, 2009)

yes


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 4, 2009)

Sometimes.


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2009)

no


----------



## SockHead (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2009)

no


----------



## Kiley (Jul 4, 2009)

yup


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2009)

yesh


----------



## Mr. Resetti (Jul 4, 2009)

Nope, sorry.


----------



## Kiley (Jul 4, 2009)

no


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2009)

<small><small><small>noob</small></small></small>

lol, I've actually only seen you once.

Edit:that was for resetti.

seen you.


----------



## Liv (Jul 4, 2009)

No.


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2009)

yes


----------



## Ricano (Jul 4, 2009)

yup


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 4, 2009)

yes


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 4, 2009)

no


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Resonate (Jul 4, 2009)

Ohai it's Matty


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 4, 2009)

NO


----------



## Resonate (Jul 4, 2009)

<big>NO.</big>


----------



## kalinn (Jul 5, 2009)

yes


----------



## Ricano (Jul 5, 2009)

yup


----------



## Nightray (Jul 5, 2009)

yessir.


----------



## Sab (Jul 5, 2009)

yuh


----------



## SockHead (Jul 5, 2009)

yea


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Conor (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 5, 2009)

yeah!


----------



## Liv (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeahhh...


----------



## SockHead (Jul 5, 2009)

ehh ya


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 5, 2009)

Haven't seen you around as much.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 5, 2009)

Kinda.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yea


----------



## Resonate (Jul 5, 2009)

Here lately


----------



## Liv (Jul 5, 2009)

Yepppp...........


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jul 5, 2009)

yes...


----------



## Resonate (Jul 5, 2009)

Yea!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 5, 2009)

yea


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2009)

Mhm.


----------



## Kiley (Jul 5, 2009)

yup


----------



## Nightray (Jul 5, 2009)

not really.


----------



## Horus (Jul 5, 2009)

Noez


Noob posting before me >;l


----------



## Josh (Jul 5, 2009)

I think so


----------



## Nightray (Jul 5, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Noez
> 
> 
> Noob posting before me >;l


D:<
Horus: Oyuss



@JJ: nope.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 5, 2009)

hi newbie


----------



## Resonate (Jul 5, 2009)

Hullo thar


----------



## Liv (Jul 5, 2009)

Hiya

Ya


----------



## Nightray (Jul 5, 2009)

yurp.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 5, 2009)

no


----------



## AmyRawr (Jul 5, 2009)

no


----------



## Princess (Jul 5, 2009)

yush


----------



## Ricano (Jul 5, 2009)

yus


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 5, 2009)

YES


----------



## Ricano (Jul 5, 2009)

no


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 5, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> no


what how do you not remember me?????


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 5, 2009)

i like sure


----------



## Kiley (Jul 5, 2009)

yup


----------



## Liv (Jul 5, 2009)

Noo..


----------



## Ricano (Jul 5, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


obviously i know you -.-
@animal: yea


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 5, 2009)

Hohoho!


----------



## Liv (Jul 5, 2009)

YES!!!!!


----------



## Kiley (Jul 5, 2009)

yup


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 5, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well wy you say no hmmm...


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 5, 2009)

A few times before.


----------



## Princess (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes bicycle!!


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 5, 2009)

Seen ya!


----------



## Resonate (Jul 5, 2009)

You are totally famous


----------



## melly (Jul 5, 2009)

yup, i've seen you many, many times


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 5, 2009)

Of course!


----------



## Ricano (Jul 5, 2009)

yup


----------



## Kiley (Jul 5, 2009)

yessh


----------



## melly (Jul 5, 2009)

I've seen you a bizillion times


----------



## Resonate (Jul 5, 2009)

Definitely


----------



## melly (Jul 5, 2009)

yup your famous


----------



## Kiley (Jul 5, 2009)

yup


----------



## melly (Jul 5, 2009)

I am a wanna-be famous person XD


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 5, 2009)

You're famous enough


----------



## Ricano (Jul 5, 2009)

yup


----------



## Kiley (Jul 5, 2009)

yup


----------



## Kiley (Jul 5, 2009)

double post


----------



## SockHead (Jul 5, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> double post


sorta, not that much


----------



## melly (Jul 5, 2009)

nah, just a regular


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 5, 2009)

I see you quite a lot...


----------



## melly (Jul 5, 2009)

I see you sometimes


----------



## Muse (Jul 5, 2009)

I remember you from a long time ago. 

c:


----------



## djman900 (Jul 5, 2009)

yup


----------



## melly (Jul 5, 2009)

I think I saw you b4


----------



## Kiley (Jul 5, 2009)

yessshh


----------



## Ricano (Jul 5, 2009)

yup


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 5, 2009)

yea


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Muse (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah. <3


----------



## Cyber85 (Jul 5, 2009)

gettin there


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2009)

@ Muse =3 Always when your on.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yupperz


----------



## Princess (Jul 5, 2009)

nope


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 5, 2009)

Still need to add me on Tcon. D:


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 5, 2009)

Maybe...? idk, I don't see you much...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't think I ever saw you.


----------



## Princess (Jul 5, 2009)

tcon?
and yes


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 5, 2009)

*T*he *Con*duit.
And yes.


----------



## Muse (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes,bby <3


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes. :3


----------



## Muse (Jul 5, 2009)

The first one was meant for Cry. xD

Ryu is my husband. <3


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 5, 2009)

I figured that. xD

:s <3


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2009)

;3 I am your sexy  kitty boy.


----------



## Princess (Jul 5, 2009)

hoe


----------



## SockHead (Jul 5, 2009)

of course.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 5, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Don't think I ever saw you.


I probably never saw you.


----------



## Muse (Jul 5, 2009)

Never seen ya.

Ryu- You know you love me. :3

Mr_Hobo-  <_<...Well,cats smell.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 5, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Princess (Jul 5, 2009)

yes


----------



## Ricano (Jul 5, 2009)

yup


----------



## Resonate (Jul 5, 2009)

mhmm


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Ricano (Jul 5, 2009)

yea


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 5, 2009)

yessery


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 5, 2009)

No


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 5, 2009)

YEA!!!!


----------



## Resonate (Jul 5, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 5, 2009)

No


----------



## Resonate (Jul 5, 2009)

You say "No" for me every single time, so you must know me.    

^Yes


----------



## kalinn (Jul 6, 2009)

yea. 
and the text in your signature is my favoritest text


----------



## Ricano (Jul 6, 2009)

yus


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2009)

Oyus, he be my raving buddy. -gives glowstick-


----------



## Ricano (Jul 6, 2009)

couldnt rave today sean xP
and yus, sean be famous


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Oyus, he be my raving buddy. -gives glowstick-


WTF is dis...  >_< .. i queen of raveing


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even close. But yes, you're famous.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Pfffft , i didnt know that  .... Kelsi is now happy  



... yes you too .... i guess JK JK JK <3


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

Never.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 6, 2009)

yes ma'am


----------



## Ricano (Jul 6, 2009)

yup


----------



## StbAn (Jul 6, 2009)

yes


----------



## Ricano (Jul 6, 2009)

yus


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Mufffin, <3 yeeees


----------



## Princess (Jul 6, 2009)

duh


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

Yuppers


----------



## Ricano (Jul 6, 2009)

yup


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 6, 2009)

Of course!


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

yuus


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

Alittle... ._.


----------



## StbAn (Jul 6, 2009)

a little too


----------



## Resonate (Jul 6, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

POOOOOOOOOOOT <3   yuuuuuus


----------



## kalinn (Jul 6, 2009)

kinda..


----------



## Ricano (Jul 6, 2009)

yup


----------



## StbAn (Jul 6, 2009)

yes


----------



## Resonate (Jul 6, 2009)

Si


----------



## kalinn (Jul 6, 2009)

chris you always post after me xD 
and yes


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh yesh.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 6, 2009)

of course


----------



## Ricano (Jul 6, 2009)

no


----------



## kalinn (Jul 6, 2009)

yessir


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 6, 2009)

Hellzz yeah


----------



## Ricano (Jul 6, 2009)

of course


----------



## StbAn (Jul 6, 2009)

you always post when I'm posting...

yes


----------



## Ricano (Jul 6, 2009)

yus


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

Yessarrgghh


----------



## StbAn (Jul 6, 2009)

a little


----------



## Resonate (Jul 6, 2009)

Yea


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

yupp


----------



## Resonate (Jul 6, 2009)

I have never gotten on TBT one day without seeing you, at least once.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 6, 2009)

yea


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> I have never gotten on TBT one day without seeing you, at least once.


lol.

Both of you.. yeahhhh


----------



## Ricano (Jul 6, 2009)

yeaa


----------



## StbAn (Jul 6, 2009)

yes again


----------



## SockHead (Jul 6, 2009)

yup


----------



## kalinn (Jul 6, 2009)

ehh... kinda


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 6, 2009)

Kinda-sorta.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 6, 2009)

never seen you


----------



## Ricano (Jul 6, 2009)

yus


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2009)

Ohellyus.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 6, 2009)

yup my raving buddeh xD


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

MUFFIN <3 Yuus


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah.

I guess I'd say I'm only really known and not liked for my flashy sig's and avi's.
But that's what I think, anyway.
You decide.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

Yess.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2009)

@Adrian: Yeah, not because of the sigs, bus 'cuz the awesome.
@Night: Mhm. :3


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah . . . I think.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 6, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> @Adrian: Yeah, not because of the sigs, bus 'cuz the awesome.
> @Night: Mhm. :3


Odd, I didn't know anyone knew my name.
lol

@ you above me: No.


----------



## Resonate (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Ricano (Jul 6, 2009)

yea


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

Where is my siggy? O:
Oyuss!


----------



## Ricano (Jul 6, 2009)

xO
forgot about that

and yus


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 6, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 6, 2009)

yuppers


----------



## kalinn (Jul 6, 2009)

ehh kinda sorta


----------



## SockHead (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Ricano (Jul 6, 2009)

yus


----------



## kalinn (Jul 6, 2009)

hellz yah! 
xD


----------



## Ricano (Jul 6, 2009)

as sean put it one time, ohellyus


----------



## melly (Jul 6, 2009)

maybe I am famous, maybe not, what do you think?


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 6, 2009)

ya


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

yep


----------



## Resonate (Jul 6, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> yep


Very Famous.  You should get some shades  B)


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 6, 2009)

yesssssssssssssssssss (saying it like a snake)


----------



## Nightray (Jul 7, 2009)

Yep


----------



## kalinn (Jul 7, 2009)

yes


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 7, 2009)

yee , i see youuz aroundaaa


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Ricano (Jul 7, 2009)

yup


----------



## StbAn (Jul 8, 2009)

lol yes!


----------



## Resonate (Jul 8, 2009)

yea


----------



## Ricano (Jul 8, 2009)

yus


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, Chris be F@m0


----------



## Ricano (Jul 8, 2009)

yus techno is famous


----------



## StbAn (Jul 8, 2009)

please don't make me post another yes comment on you lol


----------



## Ricano (Jul 8, 2009)

YES I WILL!
xD and yea ur famous


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 8, 2009)

Of course I never met Santa Claus. =@


----------



## Ricano (Jul 8, 2009)

...bum
yes ur famous


----------



## StbAn (Jul 8, 2009)

... you already know


----------



## Horus (Jul 8, 2009)

Does not compute.


----------



## StbAn (Jul 8, 2009)

What? and yes


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 8, 2009)

yes


----------



## Ricano (Jul 8, 2009)

yus


----------



## tazaza (Jul 8, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 8, 2009)

Kind of.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 8, 2009)

For sure. Everyone knows AverageSean literally.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 8, 2009)

hell yeaa xD


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 8, 2009)

you know it!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 8, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Resonate (Jul 8, 2009)

Uh-huh.  You be a bit famous


----------



## StbAn (Jul 8, 2009)

yeah!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 8, 2009)

Getting there 
I seen you a couple of times.


----------



## StbAn (Jul 8, 2009)

yes


----------



## Ricano (Jul 8, 2009)

yus


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 8, 2009)

yup.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 8, 2009)

Yep.

And I know whoever's below me doesn't know who I am so it's all good.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 8, 2009)

I've seen you a lot the last acouple of days. Bahh! I wanted your username, lol
(my name's Brandon too).


----------



## Brandon (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh really? I've seen you a few times too. And the name was a stroke of genius, I was surprised it was available. I knew you by your ambipom avatar. I use him in competitive battling on Platinum and he's really good. :3


----------



## Suaure (Jul 8, 2009)

ive seen u once.


----------



## Resonate (Jul 8, 2009)

I've seen you here and there


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 8, 2009)

yup.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 8, 2009)

nope


----------



## Brandon (Jul 8, 2009)

yup.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 8, 2009)

nope


----------



## Thunder (Jul 8, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I've seen you a lot the last acouple of days. Bahh! I wanted your username, lol
> (my name's Brandon too).


Lolz, mine's too.

Yep.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 8, 2009)

no
yes


----------



## Resonate (Jul 8, 2009)

Very famous


----------



## Ricano (Jul 8, 2009)

yus


----------



## kalinn (Jul 9, 2009)

yeppers


----------



## StbAn (Jul 9, 2009)

yes...


----------



## Nightray (Jul 9, 2009)

Not really.


----------



## StbAn (Jul 9, 2009)

you neither


----------



## Resonate (Jul 9, 2009)

yep


----------



## Ricano (Jul 9, 2009)

yus


----------



## StbAn (Jul 9, 2009)

hey when did you change to orange? and of course yes...


----------



## Ricano (Jul 9, 2009)

a while ago
and yus u be famous


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Resonate (Jul 9, 2009)

Kinda


----------



## StbAn (Jul 9, 2009)

yes si oui


----------



## melly (Jul 9, 2009)

nah


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 9, 2009)

yep


----------



## djman900 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 9, 2009)

D-Jaaaaaaaay.
lol
Yeah


----------



## Nightray (Jul 9, 2009)

yuhh


----------



## Ricano (Jul 9, 2009)

yup


----------



## Nightray (Jul 9, 2009)

sureee


----------



## Ricano (Jul 9, 2009)

never O:


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 9, 2009)

yUz ZiR


----------



## Resonate (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeap


----------



## Nightray (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 10, 2009)

Yus


----------



## melly (Jul 10, 2009)

nope, not at all


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 10, 2009)

yes yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## Ross_Svan (Jul 10, 2009)

i sure am


----------



## Ricano (Jul 10, 2009)

no


----------



## Go K.K. Rider! (Jul 10, 2009)

See you a lot


----------



## Nightray (Jul 10, 2009)

mmm Nah XD


----------



## melly (Jul 10, 2009)

ah ah, nope


----------



## Nightray (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah.. sureee.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 11, 2009)

...Nope.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 11, 2009)

Never..


----------



## 4861 (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Resonate (Jul 11, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 11, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## melly (Jul 11, 2009)

nope, I'm the paperatzi >


----------



## Nightray (Jul 11, 2009)

yuhh


----------



## melly (Jul 11, 2009)

ahh ah, no siiirry


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 11, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 11, 2009)

kindaish.


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Jul 11, 2009)

once or twice


----------



## Kiley (Jul 11, 2009)

yes


----------



## Nightray (Jul 11, 2009)

Yusss, One of my drinking buddies XD


----------



## Kiley (Jul 11, 2009)

OHYUS
& yup


----------



## melly (Jul 11, 2009)

mayyybbeee


----------



## Thunder (Jul 11, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Resonate (Jul 11, 2009)

yesh


----------



## Kiley (Jul 11, 2009)

yus


----------



## melly (Jul 11, 2009)

NEVER, so nope


----------



## Kiley (Jul 11, 2009)

Yuss
(Im the girl you tought That wasa guy :0)


----------



## Nightray (Jul 11, 2009)

OYUSSSS


----------



## Liv (Jul 11, 2009)

We have a n00b among us.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">please don't kill me. I've seen you</div>


----------



## melly (Jul 11, 2009)

nope cuase I'm the noob


----------



## fitzy (Jul 11, 2009)

Ohyus melly!


----------



## Liv (Jul 11, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> nope cuase I'm the noob


Your not a noob. : )

@fitzy- I've seen you!


----------



## melly (Jul 11, 2009)

still not famous, I refuse to be famous
but I have seen you :3


----------



## Phil (Jul 11, 2009)

seen you lotz of times


----------



## Ricano (Jul 11, 2009)

yus


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 11, 2009)

sumuwut yus


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah, I know you, ryudo_dragoon, cool name btw.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 11, 2009)

Made up of three of my favorite early games, Breath of Fire 3, Grandia 2, and Legend of the Dragoon.
Meant to be a name.

Yes I know you Jason, the guy with too much money for one man.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 11, 2009)

Yep, too much money on TBT and AC:CF, I have close to 400mil.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 11, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> We have a n00b among us.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">please don't kill me. I've seen you</div>


What the fuunk.? I ain't the n00b, You are... Don't start that shiiet with me..
And I won't try to kill you.. ._.


----------



## melly (Jul 11, 2009)

yup ur famous


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 11, 2009)

What about me melly, or did you mean me?


----------



## Ricano (Jul 11, 2009)

no


----------



## Thunder (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeppers


----------



## Nightray (Jul 11, 2009)

YEAHHH


----------



## Phil (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Go K.K. Rider! (Jul 11, 2009)

Nope, never


----------



## Ricano (Jul 11, 2009)

yeaa


----------



## Nightray (Jul 11, 2009)

YEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Go K.K. Rider! (Jul 11, 2009)

Quite a few times


----------



## AndyB (Jul 12, 2009)

Seen you like all of once


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2009)

HEEEEEL YAH


----------



## Nightray (Jul 12, 2009)

yussss


----------



## Ricano (Jul 12, 2009)

a little too much


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Chris


----------



## Ricano (Jul 12, 2009)

hey rob
and yea u be famous


----------



## Nightray (Jul 12, 2009)

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh xD


----------



## StbAn (Jul 12, 2009)

a little


----------



## Nightray (Jul 12, 2009)

Not really.


----------



## AmyRawr (Jul 12, 2009)

yupp


----------



## kalinn (Jul 12, 2009)

nah


----------



## Ricano (Jul 12, 2009)

yus


----------



## kalinn (Jul 12, 2009)

nope. 
justkiddinggg xD


----------



## Resonate (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Kalinn


----------



## Caleb (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeahhh.


----------



## Kiley (Jul 12, 2009)

yes


----------



## Ricano (Jul 12, 2009)

yep


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 12, 2009)

yus


----------



## Ricano (Jul 12, 2009)

hell nah


----------



## Kiley (Jul 12, 2009)

yup


----------



## Go K.K. Rider! (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeeeeeah


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 12, 2009)

not really.


----------



## Miranda (Jul 12, 2009)

This is my first time seeing you!


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 12, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> This is my first time seeing you!


Yes on TBT, no in Smash Camp :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Resonate (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeap


----------



## djman900 (Jul 12, 2009)

yea


----------



## Nightray (Jul 12, 2009)

Yuhh.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 13, 2009)

yus


----------



## tazaza (Jul 13, 2009)

yes


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 13, 2009)

yus


----------



## kalinn (Jul 13, 2009)

kinda


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Jul 13, 2009)

yeppers


----------



## bcb (Jul 13, 2009)

sry no

But I'm not much.


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 14, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 14, 2009)

Yuz


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 14, 2009)

Yup!


----------



## AndyB (Jul 15, 2009)

Of course


----------



## Ricano (Jul 15, 2009)

yep


----------



## Plum (Jul 15, 2009)

yes


----------



## Resonate (Jul 15, 2009)

Nope.  First time I've seen you


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 15, 2009)

yap


----------



## Away236 (Jul 15, 2009)

yea


----------



## Kiley (Jul 15, 2009)

yup


----------



## Resonate (Jul 15, 2009)

Kinda


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 15, 2009)

Yuhh, you are.


----------



## Phil (Jul 15, 2009)

yea


----------



## AmyRawr (Jul 15, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 15, 2009)

Not really.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 15, 2009)

I think Ive seen you, maybe.


----------



## AmyRawr (Jul 15, 2009)

never


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 15, 2009)

I see you more and more each day.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 15, 2009)

yessss.


----------



## Resonate (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh yes.


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Jul 15, 2009)

YessSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmyRawr (Jul 15, 2009)

not really.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 15, 2009)

A little. xD


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 15, 2009)

Yessir.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 15, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## melly (Jul 15, 2009)

never!


----------



## Suaure (Jul 15, 2009)

nopeorere


----------



## kalinn (Jul 15, 2009)

yes, 
i know you by your failness.


----------



## Resonate (Jul 15, 2009)

You seem vaguely familiar... =p


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 15, 2009)

yUP.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeup.


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jul 15, 2009)

everywere


----------



## Sarah (Jul 16, 2009)

ummm. not really


----------



## Numner (Jul 16, 2009)

Recently I have


----------



## Sarah (Jul 16, 2009)

in the past hour, yes. xD


----------



## melly (Jul 16, 2009)

nope, I am not, but you are for sure


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 16, 2009)

Mhm. I'm a fan of your art.


----------



## Numner (Jul 16, 2009)

Nope. But I do recognize the sig :0


----------



## Kiley (Jul 16, 2009)

yup


----------



## PaJami (Jul 16, 2009)

Uh-huh


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 16, 2009)

corny i see u alot
i bet not famous though >.<


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 16, 2009)

I see you here and there.


----------



## Rene (Jul 16, 2009)

yep


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes, I remember the avy and devil monkey in sig.


----------



## Princess (Jul 16, 2009)

Ry!<3


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes  .


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 16, 2009)

You're probably one of the few people I remember when I first started posting on TBT.

:yay:


----------



## Ricano (Jul 16, 2009)

yep


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 16, 2009)

Yuz!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 16, 2009)

Techno! :0


----------



## Away236 (Jul 16, 2009)

fierce deity link ryudo!!!


----------



## Ricano (Jul 16, 2009)

kind of


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 16, 2009)

Definately XD .


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 16, 2009)

ya


----------



## Resonate (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 16, 2009)

never


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 16, 2009)

I've seen you... twice.


----------



## Kiley (Jul 16, 2009)

Couple of times


----------



## melly (Jul 16, 2009)

sometimes I see you :]


----------



## scrunch (Jul 16, 2009)

who hasn't seen/heard of Melly?????


----------



## Sarah (Jul 16, 2009)

i know youu.


----------



## melly (Jul 16, 2009)

I've never heard of Smelly
ahh Ive seen you many times(sorry about the hybrids, they sold out..)


----------



## Sarah (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeaa. 

&& that's okay.


----------



## big (Jul 16, 2009)

You said welcome back to meh :O


----------



## Gnome (Jul 16, 2009)

Yesh.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 16, 2009)

Ohya.


----------



## melly (Jul 16, 2009)

maybe alittle bit :] (gives credit)


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 16, 2009)

Yup, see a lot of you now.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 16, 2009)

I am.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 16, 2009)

YES YES AND YES!

Especially 'cause you're my TBT and DW BFFFL! X3


----------



## Princess (Jul 16, 2009)

nope. but doesn't mean I wont know you in the future!
So hello[:


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 16, 2009)

yeeus


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 16, 2009)

yep.


----------



## Princess (Jul 16, 2009)

yesyes


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 16, 2009)

I've seen you before a bunch of times.


----------



## robo.samurai (Jul 16, 2009)

no


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 16, 2009)

almost everywhere i go stalker o.e


----------



## melly (Jul 16, 2009)

I see you alot, maybe ur the stalker XD


----------



## Kiley (Jul 16, 2009)

Duhhhh


----------



## Phil (Jul 16, 2009)

seen you here and there


----------



## melly (Jul 16, 2009)

I've seen you a couple times


----------



## Nightray (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeahh.


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 16, 2009)

i wish i was famous lol


----------



## melly (Jul 16, 2009)

you can be famous! but it takes time


----------



## Nightray (Jul 16, 2009)

yesyesyes


----------



## Away236 (Jul 16, 2009)

uh huh


----------



## Phil (Jul 16, 2009)

no


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jul 16, 2009)

no, i have not seen cooler.


----------



## Away236 (Jul 16, 2009)

vampiricrogue said:
			
		

> no, i have not seen cooler.


me neither.. but i've seen vampiric alot


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 16, 2009)

I only remember your sig.


----------



## Away236 (Jul 16, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I only remember your sig.


lol that's good. pretty nice sig huh? my friend made it


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 16, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's pretty cool looking. Cloud's awesome.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 16, 2009)

yup


----------



## Phil (Jul 16, 2009)

yup


----------



## Away236 (Jul 16, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heck yea... buster sword and all


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 16, 2009)

No.


----------



## Slyfy (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 17, 2009)

Yup, couple of times.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeahhh


----------



## Numner (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes. One who induced many a seizure.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 17, 2009)

Haven't seen you much.


----------



## tazaza (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorta..


----------



## Ricano (Jul 17, 2009)

hells no


----------



## kalinn (Jul 17, 2009)

hells ya


----------



## Numner (Jul 17, 2009)

Mhm!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2009)

Yea.

(Nobodys ever seen me, so just say no!)


----------



## kalinn (Jul 17, 2009)

you made that person below me game eh?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> you made that person below me game eh?


Ive seen you.

I have been seen? =O
Hehe.
Yes.


----------



## big (Jul 17, 2009)

C8

(For those who dont know, c8 is a command in Counter Strike: source. It causes you to say "Negative")


----------



## Liv (Jul 17, 2009)

...urm not really.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 17, 2009)

yup


----------



## kalinn (Jul 17, 2009)

yea


----------



## StbAn (Jul 20, 2009)

yes 

and don't let this topic die it is very "FAMOUS" lol


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Ricano (Jul 20, 2009)

of course


----------



## StbAn (Jul 20, 2009)

duh


----------



## RamboSonik (Jul 20, 2009)

yes, loads of people won't have seen me cos I like last signed on in March


----------



## Conor (Jul 20, 2009)

Seen.


----------



## tazaza (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes i have seen you.


----------



## rafren (Jul 20, 2009)

I just remember you as a guy in tons of different groups...


----------



## tazaza (Jul 20, 2009)

Only two now. Not too many.
Yes i know you.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

ehh kinda.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 20, 2009)

Kinda-sorta.


----------



## Josh (Jul 20, 2009)

kinda


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

let's go with kinda


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

yep


----------



## tazaza (Jul 20, 2009)

Quite alot.


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep yep!


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

yurrppppmhm


----------



## orangejuicer (Jul 20, 2009)

No, but then again, I'm a noob here, so you probably haven't seen me, either.


----------



## orangejuicer (Jul 20, 2009)

No, but then again, I'm a noob here, so you probably haven't seen me, either.

EDIT: I accidentally double posted. If a Mod can delete this post, that would be great.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

WEll I never saw you until the first post but I knew you when I read the second  .
So no...


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

sureee.


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Yip Yep


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

yurpppppppmhm xDDD


----------



## Gnome (Jul 20, 2009)

> . >


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 20, 2009)

Seen you tons of times.


----------



## fitzy (Jul 20, 2009)

Kinda.


----------



## Rush (Jul 20, 2009)

YUSHHHHHH!


Me... nope, not famous xDDD


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

I dont think so :S .


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes


----------



## fitzy (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh yuss!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

Uhhhhhh....hm......er.......yes  .


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Mhm
Because I do not not love you.. Hahah
No but really, I _loathe_ you


----------



## Rush (Jul 20, 2009)

oyusss


----------



## Kiley (Jul 20, 2009)

yup


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

yes sir


----------



## fitzy (Jul 20, 2009)

Mhmmm


----------



## Rush (Jul 20, 2009)

YUSSSIRRRR


----------



## 4861 (Jul 20, 2009)

yes


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

yes
(bob is a fish)


----------



## Kiley (Jul 20, 2009)

yup


----------



## Rush (Jul 20, 2009)

My drinking buddy xDDDDDDDD


----------



## fitzy (Jul 20, 2009)

Ohyus


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 20, 2009)

I haven't seen you til today, but awesome avatar.

BLEHHH.

@fitzy: You messed me up, lol. Yes, you're famous.


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Not much in a while


----------



## Rush (Jul 20, 2009)

yuhyuhhhhuhhh


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

Suree.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 20, 2009)

hells no


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

No.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Dont be a meanie night :0


----------



## Ricano (Jul 20, 2009)

yup


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

sadly yes


----------



## Ricano (Jul 20, 2009)

yup its numbnuts


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

meaaaaaan numnerrrrrrr

Yessuh


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, how would I forget you


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 20, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeps.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

yep


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

She who gave me this cursid sig


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

yussir


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> he who gave me this cursid sig


he... HE!? HEE!?!?!??! 
          

and yes.


----------



## yuba (Jul 20, 2009)

nada


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whut?
No


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

yuhh


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, Horus's, right?


----------



## yuba (Jul 20, 2009)

nope


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

noe


----------



## Thunder (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

i am a she. 
and yes


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 20, 2009)

Hullo there kalinn


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> i am a she.
> and yes


Random?
Yes


----------



## yuba (Jul 20, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> noe


you have so seen me!


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

no


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

yes


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 20, 2009)

yuppers


----------



## yuba (Jul 20, 2009)

sometimes


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 20, 2009)

the same


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

Nope xP


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not random.
you called me a he. 
and yep


----------



## yuba (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 20, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Nope xP


really? ive seen you


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

yeahhh


----------



## djman900 (Jul 20, 2009)

yea


----------



## yuba (Jul 20, 2009)

yep


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh >_<
Must have been a typo lol.
And no, not at all


----------



## yuba (Jul 20, 2009)

just now.


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

just nao


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nope


----------



## yuba (Jul 20, 2009)

never ever.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

suree


----------



## yuba (Jul 20, 2009)

*shakes her head*


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 20, 2009)

yea <_<


----------



## yuba (Jul 20, 2009)

propbably


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 20, 2009)

yuba! 

Long time no see!


----------



## yuba (Jul 20, 2009)

Crashman the same!


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 21, 2009)

Haven't seen you.


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, in fact, I have seen you.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 21, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Mhm
> Because I do not not love you.. Hahah
> No but really, I _loathe_ you


OH thanks XD .

Anyway seen you.


----------



## Kiley (Jul 21, 2009)

yup


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 21, 2009)

kind of


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 21, 2009)

yep yep i know you.


----------



## tazaza (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep i know you.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes... even thought I can't pronounce your name


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 21, 2009)

yep, pretty famous.


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, quite so


----------



## kalinn (Jul 21, 2009)

yah
btw, you should fix your signature and avatar and stuff.. 
its not working :O


----------



## melly (Jul 21, 2009)

yup you are, I see you here and there


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

I see ya, I see yah a'lot


----------



## Nightray (Jul 21, 2009)

yuhh


----------



## kalinn (Jul 21, 2009)

NO

just kiddinggg 
yes


----------



## robo.samurai (Jul 21, 2009)

hell yeah!


----------



## Nightray (Jul 21, 2009)

not really


----------



## Horus (Jul 21, 2009)

Own you so kinda <3


----------



## melly (Jul 21, 2009)

nope,, I'm a noob  
jk


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

Who are you again?


----------



## Nightray (Jul 21, 2009)

yeh


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, chello :0


----------



## melly (Jul 21, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Who are you again?


I am the boogy man under your bed

yup, Ive seen you several times


----------



## Nightray (Jul 21, 2009)

yess


----------



## Nightray (Jul 21, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Yeah, chello :0


Don't call me that D:<


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yupperz


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes.
And why not >


----------



## Nightray (Jul 21, 2009)

I already told you and No


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes


----------



## melly (Jul 21, 2009)

yup jojo is famous


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 21, 2009)

Indeed


----------



## Nightray (Jul 21, 2009)

yuhh


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, famousness is with you


----------



## Princess (Jul 21, 2009)

yes


----------



## Nightray (Jul 21, 2009)

Pally yuss


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 21, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Pally yuss


Didn't know you existed. Until now.


----------



## Princess (Jul 21, 2009)

Chelsea yessssssss<3
and travis is posting yes to him 2[:


----------



## Nightray (Jul 21, 2009)

Yusss<3


----------



## kalinn (Jul 21, 2009)

yah


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 21, 2009)

Who are you people again?


----------



## Nightray (Jul 21, 2009)

One of the people I drink with


----------



## Phil (Jul 21, 2009)

yup


----------



## Nightray (Jul 21, 2009)

Yess


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

No


----------



## Phil (Jul 21, 2009)

no


----------



## Nightray (Jul 21, 2009)

yuhh


----------



## fitzy (Jul 23, 2009)

No. Who're you?


----------



## goronking (Jul 23, 2009)

yus!


----------



## kalinn (Jul 23, 2009)

never seen you before


----------



## fitzy (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes, very famous. :3


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

yea you hate me or something >.>


----------



## hotdogcandy (Jul 23, 2009)

I wish I was!


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 23, 2009)

no


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 23, 2009)

kinda


----------



## kalinn (Jul 23, 2009)

nope


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 23, 2009)

kinda, not really.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 23, 2009)

No


----------



## Nightray (Jul 23, 2009)

yeeeaahhh


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 23, 2009)

no


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

nope


----------



## kalinn (Jul 23, 2009)

yusss


----------



## Nightray (Jul 23, 2009)

yesss


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 23, 2009)

maybe


----------



## Caleb (Jul 23, 2009)

First time.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 23, 2009)

Not really


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

nope


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 23, 2009)

i see yu everywhere i go 
...stalker O.O this explains everything


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

if anything, you follow me kid xP


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 23, 2009)

lol true but i do have stalker *eyes dart from side to side* O.O they are watching me as we speak lulz jk


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

o_o
anyways...
yea ur famous I guess


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## meshach (Jul 23, 2009)

i dont think so but u tell me...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 23, 2009)

No


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeppers.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 23, 2009)

c


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 23, 2009)

Seen you a loy


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

yup


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 23, 2009)

same


----------



## Nic (Jul 23, 2009)

Seen.


----------



## gerardo781 (Jul 23, 2009)

I've seen you a lot of times.


----------



## Nic (Jul 23, 2009)

Seen


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 23, 2009)

oui!


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Nic (Jul 23, 2009)

Seen.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 23, 2009)

no


----------



## meshach (Jul 23, 2009)

sure i am!


----------



## Elliot (Jul 23, 2009)

never


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 23, 2009)

yeah

The guy who calls me funny then goes back and says im not funny >_>


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 23, 2009)

Yea


----------



## Elliot (Jul 23, 2009)

No.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 23, 2009)

NO , NEVER WAS


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

hells no


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 23, 2009)

Meeeee! "The Miku wanna-be!" (It's a secret identity. >:O)


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 23, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> hells no


Liar ...


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 23, 2009)

^^Seen you, but will never call you famous >:O


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope, its the truth

@ Miku: yus ur famous


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 23, 2009)

Sadly, yes. XD


EDIT:
CRAP YOU RICANO! YOU GOT IN MAH WAY!
I DO NOT HATE YOU SO.
NOR HATSUMIKU, SHE JUST GET ANNOYING!!!


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 23, 2009)

@ archy: ;; I barely even seen you.... How could I be annoying? ;;


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 23, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> @ archy: ;; I barely even seen you.... How could I be annoying? ;;


seen you a lot

Your not one to talk, once i came back i saw you a lot, and you think im unfunny all of a sudden to go with the crowd


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 23, 2009)

XELA IS COOL


----------



## John102 (Jul 23, 2009)

i guess


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 23, 2009)

NO


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 23, 2009)

Seen you sometimes.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 23, 2009)

yuss


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes

Go see my pm


----------



## John102 (Jul 23, 2009)

i guess... again


----------



## kalinn (Jul 23, 2009)

yeah...


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 23, 2009)

Yuppers.


----------



## yuba (Jul 23, 2009)

yep


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 23, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## yuba (Jul 23, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Nope.


REALLY!!!!!!!!!!OMD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 23, 2009)

yuba said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, wait, I remember you! I think?


----------



## StbAn (Jul 23, 2009)

I think so.... oh and I was on a trip so I dind't post for 3 days and sometimes I get bored cuz there isn't many people online so maybe you had seen me....


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes, I've seen you.


----------



## yuba (Jul 23, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> yuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you'd better.


----------



## StbAn (Jul 23, 2009)

no I think so


----------



## yuba (Jul 23, 2009)

3 times i think


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 23, 2009)

I guess.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes<3


----------



## StbAn (Jul 23, 2009)

Si


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 23, 2009)

Indeed.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 23, 2009)

yeppp


----------



## yuba (Jul 23, 2009)

yes
a couple times


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 23, 2009)

I've seen yuba!


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 23, 2009)

Yuhss!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 23, 2009)

My pal Michie :3


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 23, 2009)

My wonderful friend Alecks!! :]


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 23, 2009)

Hiya Mishie!


----------



## kalinn (Jul 23, 2009)

heyy crash 
long time no talk


----------



## Numner (Jul 23, 2009)

no ):


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

yep


----------



## Numner (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes, my lil' Riaaaanco!
Well, not mine.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 23, 2009)

yes


----------



## djman900 (Jul 23, 2009)

yeauh


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## Numner (Jul 23, 2009)

Shyea


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 23, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> @ archy: ;; I barely even seen you.... How could I be annoying? ;;


YOu may not see me, but I am always watching the forums.
Look for me.


----------



## Numner (Jul 23, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fouuund you.
And yes


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 23, 2009)

D:

A bit _too_ much...


----------



## Numner (Jul 23, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> D:
> 
> A bit _too_ much...


What dat mean >:0
And shya


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

well, ur everywhere


----------



## Numner (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes, I _am_


----------



## yuba (Jul 23, 2009)

I'v seen you!


----------



## Numner (Jul 23, 2009)

Put your top image in spoilers <:0
And yes


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Jul 24, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Put your top image in spoilers <:0
> And yes


Never seen you before.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 24, 2009)

seen you a couple times..


----------



## royal 9999 (Jul 24, 2009)

seen you a bunch


----------



## kalinn (Jul 24, 2009)

seen you a lil bit.. 
mostly remember you from jeff's town.


----------



## melly (Jul 24, 2009)

Seen you alota times


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 24, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## royal 9999 (Jul 24, 2009)

don't think i've seen you yet


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 24, 2009)

Never in my short tbt life.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 24, 2009)

seen every1 on this page


----------



## melly (Jul 24, 2009)

never seen you I think... hmm too many Nook names XD cunfusion
maybe I did?


----------



## kalinn (Jul 24, 2009)

yus. 
you thought i was a boy 
:'(


----------



## melly (Jul 24, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> yus.
> you thought i was a boy
> :'(


 :O  :O  ooh I so terribly sorry!
now I know the truth
forgive meh

yup ur famous


----------



## kalinn (Jul 24, 2009)

heehee 
its okay =] 
and yes.


----------



## melly (Jul 24, 2009)

I just saw you a minute ago : o


----------



## ExoticSilver77 (Jul 24, 2009)

I've seen melly a lot, she has great designs. ^^


----------



## melly (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks, I see you now and then


----------



## StbAn (Jul 24, 2009)

yah a lot of times


----------



## melly (Jul 24, 2009)

this is the 1st time I see you  sorry


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 24, 2009)

Melly! : D


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 24, 2009)

seen ya


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes i have 
LOL


----------



## Ricano (Jul 25, 2009)

yup


----------



## kalinn (Jul 25, 2009)

ya


----------



## airhead (Jul 25, 2009)

yes


----------



## kalinn (Jul 25, 2009)

ehh not so much


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 25, 2009)

Yez


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes, I remember the avatar.


----------



## Resonate (Jul 25, 2009)

No...


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Jul 26, 2009)

No to you to. :r


----------



## kalinn (Jul 26, 2009)

kinda


----------



## Ricano (Jul 26, 2009)

yup


----------



## Fontana (Jul 26, 2009)

Yesum


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 26, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 26, 2009)

notta


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 26, 2009)

Now I have


----------



## Ricano (Jul 26, 2009)

not really


----------



## Gnome (Jul 26, 2009)

YES.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 26, 2009)

raving buddy... or used to be xO


----------



## Saud (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 26, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Sab (Aug 1, 2009)

hell no


----------



## Ivysaur (Aug 1, 2009)

Nope. But I know everyone knows me.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 1, 2009)

Eh, I see you sometimes.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 1, 2009)

yup


----------



## Sab (Aug 1, 2009)

hey ricano!


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 1, 2009)

u all know me


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 4, 2009)

You're famous for being annoying.


----------



## Robin (Aug 4, 2009)

ya.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 4, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> hey ricano!


O: sab!

and yes


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 4, 2009)

Yupppp


----------



## Wish (Aug 4, 2009)

yea. I dont expect anybody to still remember me.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 4, 2009)

yea you be sakuwa rofl


----------



## Robin (Aug 4, 2009)

Ya.


----------



## Wish (Aug 4, 2009)

yay someone remembers mehh. :3

Yup.


----------



## Robin (Aug 4, 2009)

I remember you as well. We brawled?


----------



## Wish (Aug 4, 2009)

oh yea. XD


----------



## Kiley (Aug 4, 2009)

yup


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes I am.


----------



## Plum (Aug 4, 2009)

nope.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 4, 2009)

yup


----------



## Kiley (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 4, 2009)

si


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Plum (Aug 4, 2009)

yessss


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 4, 2009)

maybe...*eyes dart from side to side* ok yes


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 4, 2009)

Sometimes..


----------



## Plum (Aug 4, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> maybe...*eyes dart from side to side* ok yes


>_> 


wow,


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 4, 2009)

yup


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 4, 2009)

Maybeeee.


----------



## Plum (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Amy (Aug 4, 2009)

idk


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 4, 2009)

...eh.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Wish (Aug 4, 2009)

yuppers.


----------



## Duckie (Aug 4, 2009)

nope


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 4, 2009)

never but i liek ur avi


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah..


----------



## Hugh-and-Me (Aug 4, 2009)

no.
im a n00b D:


----------



## Numner (Aug 4, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 4, 2009)

Yep. The spammer who keeps on reminding me something.


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 4, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 4, 2009)

Saw you before.


----------



## Numner (Aug 4, 2009)

I hate you but yes >


----------



## Ricano (Aug 4, 2009)

no


----------



## Numner (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry officer, never seen him before


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 5, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## Svedka (Aug 5, 2009)

Saw you a couple times :b


----------



## kenziegirl (Aug 5, 2009)

I seen you 2 or 3 times


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 5, 2009)

Sometimes.


----------



## Svedka (Aug 5, 2009)

Rarely, but still there.


----------



## Conor (Aug 5, 2009)

A few.


----------



## kenziegirl (Aug 5, 2009)

1 or 2 times I think


----------



## Sinep1 (Aug 5, 2009)

No.


----------



## kenziegirl (Aug 5, 2009)

1 time and that is now


----------



## Elliot (Aug 5, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## kenziegirl (Aug 5, 2009)

yup


----------



## Away236 (Aug 5, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Yes. One who induced many a seizure.


lol nice one..

no.


----------



## Ben Dover (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## kenziegirl (Aug 5, 2009)

yes


----------



## Elliot (Aug 5, 2009)

Nope sorry Lol


----------



## Ricano (Aug 5, 2009)

yep


----------



## Ben Dover (Aug 5, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Elliot (Aug 5, 2009)

BEND OVER BUDDY!


----------



## Ben Dover (Aug 5, 2009)

YEY!

YESSS!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 5, 2009)

no, never.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2009)

A few times.


----------



## Ben Dover (Aug 5, 2009)

yey! 800 pages. xD

Crasheh's famous. :3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh yeah.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 5, 2009)

not really, seen you a couple of times.


----------



## Ben Dover (Aug 5, 2009)

Yess. :3


----------



## Away236 (Aug 7, 2009)

i can't recall.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 7, 2009)

kinda sorta.


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 7, 2009)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 7, 2009)

nope.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 7, 2009)

Kind of.


----------



## Princess (Aug 7, 2009)

yes


----------



## [ Insert Your Name Here ] (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah I've seen him


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 7, 2009)

I've seen you around a little, Insert.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 7, 2009)

here and there.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Bit


----------



## JamesBertie (Aug 8, 2009)

no


----------



## Kiley (Aug 8, 2009)

yes


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Never seen you


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 8, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## JamesBertie (Aug 8, 2009)

kinda depends on the diferant types of topics you post on


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

I have once before.


----------



## Kiley (Aug 8, 2009)

yup


----------



## JamesBertie (Aug 8, 2009)

if you have loads of posts are you considered famous?


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Kiley (Aug 8, 2009)

yes


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

Of course


----------



## Ricano (Aug 8, 2009)

nope


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 8, 2009)

not really.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Who are you?
o-o


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

Barely see you.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Who iz this man?
Security!!


----------



## Ricano (Aug 8, 2009)

No


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes
I'm like, your biggest fan
*Blows*

That was a joke, but it seems SO wrong.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

>


Like a fan.
A big fan.
That blows air.
-.-

With things..
Whatever they're called xD


----------



## Kiley (Aug 8, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 8, 2009)

yeah, again.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 8, 2009)

No


----------



## Kiley (Aug 8, 2009)

yess


----------



## [ Insert Your Name Here ] (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah I've seen you


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Seen yah


----------



## [ Insert Your Name Here ] (Aug 8, 2009)

Ive definitley seen you


----------



## Kiley (Aug 8, 2009)

yea


----------



## Ricano (Aug 8, 2009)

yup


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

yessir


----------



## Kiley (Aug 8, 2009)

duh


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 8, 2009)

I haven't seen you in awhile, but I remember you when I joined. 

>_<


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

Seen you


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Seen yah


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

We just spammed a topic up -.-


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

No, I don't know you
>_> <_<


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 8, 2009)

seen every1 on this page over 9000 times. srysly


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> No, I don't know you
> >_> <_<


LIES

@Nook: Seen you


----------



## Resonate (Aug 8, 2009)

Seen you Before


----------



## fitzy (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah, seen you.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep


----------



## melly (Aug 8, 2009)

nope not at all but Ive seen Nummer many times before


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> nope not at all but Ive seen Nummer many times before


Yes and who's Nummer?
o-o


----------



## fitzy (Aug 8, 2009)

Duhhhh. xD


----------



## Resonate (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

yeshir


----------



## melly (Aug 8, 2009)

yup your famous, I see you everywhere


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Aug 8, 2009)

WHO ARE YOU PEOPLE?


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

I remember you.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> WHO ARE YOU PEOPLE?


Omg it's you o:


----------



## melly (Aug 8, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> WHO ARE YOU PEOPLE?


on the contaray, who are YOU?


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

I never seen you
NEVER


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey aren't you that one dude?


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Hey aren't you that one dude?


No
I'm the other dude


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh gotcha


----------



## melly (Aug 8, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you look familar, but not famous


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say it aint so


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Aug 8, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


contaray?

lurn two speel


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 8, 2009)

Yesss, I remember you.


----------



## Resonate (Aug 8, 2009)

Yessiree

<small><small>Or however you spell it.  </small></small>


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 8, 2009)

Yupps


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Yessir


----------



## Ricano (Aug 8, 2009)

yes


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Nope


----------



## kalinn (Aug 8, 2009)

yep


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

yus


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

It's the 40 year old virgin! : D


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> It's the 40 year old virgin! : D


Hai!
I'm 14 >:|

Ues


----------



## Ricano (Aug 8, 2009)

no


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were 12..  0_0 (oh no not again)
XD


----------



## UoS_Student (Aug 8, 2009)

Seen you once.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fondue
And no


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

Never seen you before.
@uos


----------



## Sab (Aug 8, 2009)

Nope...

Omg I've been gone for 2 weeks and there are so many freaking noobs on her now....


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, I have seen you.


----------



## Nightray (Aug 9, 2009)

Yuhh~


----------



## Numner (Aug 9, 2009)

Nope


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 9, 2009)

YESH. my buddy.


----------



## Numner (Aug 9, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> YESH. my buddy.


onowai!
And yus


----------



## Nightray (Aug 9, 2009)

*censored.3.0* you~ : D and idunno


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 9, 2009)

im famous alrighty. ive seen u lots of times.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 9, 2009)

no


----------



## Numner (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes.
He's my lil' Ricano 
:3


----------



## Ricano (Aug 9, 2009)

No


----------



## djman900 (Aug 9, 2009)

hell yeah ese


----------



## Numner (Aug 9, 2009)

Yepsir


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 9, 2009)

TEEHEE.


oh.

yeah


----------



## Nightray (Aug 9, 2009)

Yuhh~


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 9, 2009)

Y
E
S
H
.


----------



## Nightray (Aug 9, 2009)

yea


----------



## Numner (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeo


----------



## CandyfromMidnight (Aug 9, 2009)

nope wait yeah i seen you


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 9, 2009)

sorry no


----------



## Nightray (Aug 9, 2009)

yuhh~


----------



## Numner (Aug 9, 2009)

No.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 9, 2009)

hells no


----------



## Numner (Aug 9, 2009)

Wish not.


----------



## Nightray (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Numner (Aug 9, 2009)

Maybe
Maybe not


----------



## Ricano (Aug 9, 2009)

No


----------



## Numner (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes.
I'm your biggest fan.


----------



## Sab (Aug 9, 2009)

mp


----------



## Hiro (Aug 9, 2009)

Yuss


----------



## Kiley (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Nightray (Aug 9, 2009)

~yuhh


----------



## Kiley (Aug 9, 2009)

duhhh


----------



## Numner (Aug 9, 2009)

No


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 9, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Numner (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Hiro (Aug 9, 2009)

OFC YOU ARE MAH DOLPHIN!


----------



## Numner (Aug 9, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> OFC YOU ARE MAH DOLPHIN!


I thought you said moron for a second.
>:|

But shya


----------



## Kiley (Aug 9, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Nightray (Aug 9, 2009)

Yuhh~


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 9, 2009)

yah


----------



## Numner (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh yus


----------



## Hiro (Aug 9, 2009)

._.

Yuss, dolphin!


----------



## Nightray (Aug 9, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 9, 2009)

Yesh.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 9, 2009)

No


----------



## kalinn (Aug 9, 2009)

ay buddy! 
 
yus


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 9, 2009)

Yuppers.


----------



## 4861 (Aug 9, 2009)

yep


----------



## Ricano (Aug 9, 2009)

yes


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 9, 2009)

si


----------



## Hugh-and-Me (Aug 9, 2009)

no.

(NOBODY knows me,so you dont really need to say anything person below.)


----------



## Pear (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry, no.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 9, 2009)

Uh huh!


----------



## Clown Town (Aug 9, 2009)

yup


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 9, 2009)

nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## kalinn (Aug 9, 2009)

ehh not really.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 9, 2009)

YEP


----------



## Clown Town (Aug 9, 2009)

no


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 9, 2009)

no


----------



## John102 (Aug 9, 2009)

nope


----------



## Ricano (Aug 9, 2009)

no


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 9, 2009)

sadly yes


----------



## Ricano (Aug 9, 2009)

sadly? >:O

no


----------



## Kiley (Aug 9, 2009)

yep


----------



## Sab (Aug 9, 2009)

haven't seen u before, unless u changed ur name


----------



## Ricano (Aug 9, 2009)

yup


----------



## Kiley (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah
@Sab I haven't changed my name but yesturday i changed my avi...


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 9, 2009)

Yesssir.


----------



## John102 (Aug 9, 2009)

maybe, maybe.


----------



## Pear (Aug 9, 2009)

No.

JK.

 Yus.


----------



## John102 (Aug 9, 2009)

Yus.

JK.

No.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 9, 2009)

yesir


----------



## Micah (Aug 9, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Kiley (Aug 9, 2009)

yup


----------



## Resonate (Aug 9, 2009)

uh-huh


----------



## kenziegirl (Aug 9, 2009)

yes


----------



## Thunder (Aug 9, 2009)

A bit.


----------



## Micah (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes. You are one of the best members here.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 9, 2009)

Why thank ya. 

Yeah, i've seen you a lot.


----------



## Numner (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes


----------



## VantagE (Aug 9, 2009)

Don't remember you Comatose


----------



## kalinn (Aug 9, 2009)

not really.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeeep.


----------



## VantagE (Aug 9, 2009)

idk


----------



## Numner (Aug 9, 2009)

That one topic ;3


----------



## VantagE (Aug 9, 2009)

Lol you should of been around during the winter =P


----------



## reedstr16 (Aug 9, 2009)

i forget, i havent been on in a week and i dont remember you that well hahha


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 10, 2009)

Yup!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 10, 2009)

not really...

jk yea


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 10, 2009)

yup.


----------



## easpa (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry,I've never heard of you before.


----------



## Micah (Aug 10, 2009)

Nope


----------



## fitzy (Aug 10, 2009)

Ohyus. :3


----------



## kalinn (Aug 10, 2009)

yessir.


----------



## fitzy (Aug 10, 2009)

yesm'am


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

Nope


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 10, 2009)

Who hasn't?


----------



## fitzy (Aug 10, 2009)

mhmmm


----------



## kalinn (Aug 10, 2009)

nope.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 10, 2009)

ywa
kinda


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 10, 2009)

FO SHO!


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Ricano (Aug 10, 2009)

No


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Resonate (Aug 10, 2009)

Kinda


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep!


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> Nope...
> 
> Omg I've been gone for 2 weeks and there are so many freaking noobs on her now....


Lmfao. Been here longer than you.

@Numner: Never seen you before.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 10, 2009)

no


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

YESHIR


----------



## Gnome (Aug 10, 2009)

ATEENTSHUN HOAR! @ Numner. :3


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

Chuckie!
O:

And ):


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 10, 2009)

No.


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

Jerry


----------



## Nightray (Aug 10, 2009)

maybe


----------



## John102 (Aug 10, 2009)

mehbe


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 10, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Jerry


What?


----------



## Kiley (Aug 10, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Nightray (Aug 10, 2009)

yyysyesyeyess


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

Shya

I will never forget xD


----------



## Kiley (Aug 10, 2009)

YUP
:3


----------



## Nightray (Aug 10, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Shya
> 
> I will never forget xD


Forget what? xD


and ...yeah


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hate, man
The hate!


----------



## Nightray (Aug 10, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're the one that brought it on yourself xD


and yuhh


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did ):


----------



## MitchL21 (Aug 10, 2009)

havent seen ya im newish to this site so yeh.


----------



## flabbergasted (Aug 10, 2009)

nope


----------



## Nightray (Aug 10, 2009)

nope.


----------



## VantagE (Aug 10, 2009)

Dunno o.o


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

Bit


----------



## djman900 (Aug 10, 2009)

jaaaaaaa


----------



## Nightray (Aug 10, 2009)

yuhh


----------



## djman900 (Aug 11, 2009)

jeh


----------



## Numner (Aug 11, 2009)

yep


----------



## bananaoracle (Aug 11, 2009)

somewhat


----------



## Ricano (Aug 11, 2009)

not really


----------



## Nightray (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 11, 2009)

I saw you in the chat.


----------



## Sab (Aug 11, 2009)

nope


----------



## Kiley (Aug 11, 2009)

Yesh


----------



## Numner (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Sab (Aug 11, 2009)

kinda


----------



## Kiley (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## bananaoracle (Aug 11, 2009)

kindasortamaybe


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 11, 2009)

yes, where has you been?


----------



## kalinn (Aug 11, 2009)

yep


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Aug 11, 2009)

Go back under a rock you cockroach


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 11, 2009)

Kinda


----------



## kalinn (Aug 11, 2009)

cockroach..? 
and yes, again.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 11, 2009)

kinda


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Aug 11, 2009)

I said beat it!!! You're the least famous little pimple on this website

EDIT: No


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 11, 2009)

Carl Fredricksen said:
			
		

> I said beat it!!! You're the least famous little pimple on this website
> 
> EDIT: No


I will kill you with this thumb.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 11, 2009)

yes


----------



## Micah (Aug 11, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Aug 11, 2009)

NO!!!


----------



## Micah (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh yes


----------



## Ricano (Aug 11, 2009)

yup


----------



## bananaoracle (Aug 11, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> yes, where has you been?


Going outside (it's so beautiful)

Reply to person above: not really


----------



## Ricano (Aug 11, 2009)

kind of


----------



## Andrew (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 11, 2009)

no

this is a first for me


----------



## Numner (Aug 11, 2009)

Shya


----------



## Numner (Aug 11, 2009)

Shya


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 11, 2009)

Shya


----------



## Kiley (Aug 11, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Nic (Aug 11, 2009)

Seen. Always will be famous and will be. xD


----------



## Anna (Aug 11, 2009)

yess


----------



## Kiley (Aug 11, 2009)

Yus


----------



## melly (Aug 11, 2009)

nope, just a regular


----------



## Nic (Aug 11, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> nope, just a regular


Pshh, Yeah you are famous.


----------



## melly (Aug 11, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope not at all,
 its takes more then a year to accumalate fame


----------



## Nic (Aug 11, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies. ^_^


----------



## Sinep1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ohyuss


----------



## Kiley (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Sinep1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## fitzy (Aug 12, 2009)

Mhmmm.


----------



## KirbyDS (Aug 12, 2009)

i am not famous, i'm mostly ignored


----------



## Numner (Aug 12, 2009)

Hardly


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 12, 2009)

yup


----------



## Numner (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeshaw


----------



## fitzy (Aug 12, 2009)

Who's Numner?


----------



## kalinn (Aug 12, 2009)

yep


----------



## iNSTiNCTx3 (Aug 12, 2009)

im not famous 

person above me
Famous? Yes


----------



## Numner (Aug 12, 2009)

I believe so


----------



## Kiley (Aug 12, 2009)

yuss


----------



## John102 (Aug 12, 2009)

the little nub who could(post 200 posts per day)

yeah, I've seen you

NOOOOOOOOOOOO KILEY GOT IN MAH WAI!!!

i've seen kiley of leaville.


----------



## fitzy (Aug 12, 2009)

Johneh! Yus. :3


----------



## Kiley (Aug 12, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Numner (Aug 12, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 12, 2009)

yah


----------



## adorkable x (Aug 12, 2009)

nope


----------



## kalinn (Aug 12, 2009)

nope


----------



## adorkable x (Aug 12, 2009)

nope


----------



## melly (Aug 12, 2009)

Just alittle


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## adorkable x (Aug 12, 2009)

nah


----------



## fitzy (Aug 12, 2009)

naww.


----------



## Numner (Aug 12, 2009)

Yep


----------



## iNSTiNCTx3 (Aug 12, 2009)

yeahs


----------



## Numner (Aug 12, 2009)

Yessir


----------



## Micah (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes  >_>


----------



## Numner (Aug 12, 2009)

Sadly


----------



## adorkable x (Aug 12, 2009)

yes.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 12, 2009)

nope



you all know me


----------



## Numner (Aug 12, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 12, 2009)

yea


----------



## Micah (Aug 12, 2009)

No


----------



## Kiley (Aug 12, 2009)

Yus


----------



## Micah (Aug 12, 2009)

yes


----------



## Ricano (Aug 12, 2009)

yep


----------



## adorkable x (Aug 12, 2009)

nope


----------



## Ricano (Aug 12, 2009)

lol I've been here longer then you 

and no


----------



## iNSTiNCTx3 (Aug 12, 2009)

yeah
Seen you everywhere x_X


----------



## Numner (Aug 12, 2009)

Yessir


----------



## adorkable x (Aug 12, 2009)

Nossir


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Aug 12, 2009)

idk am i!!!


----------



## Numner (Aug 12, 2009)

Bit


----------



## melly (Aug 12, 2009)

a bit, not much


----------



## Gnome (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Numner (Aug 12, 2009)

No


----------



## Thunder (Aug 12, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> idk


You forgot me again!? D;

Yeep, in every. Single. Topic...


----------



## SamXX (Aug 12, 2009)

Seen you around. Not spoke to you properly though


----------



## Resonate (Aug 12, 2009)

You're pretty famous


----------



## bananaoracle (Aug 14, 2009)

a living legend


----------



## Ricano (Aug 14, 2009)

not really


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 14, 2009)

here and there.


----------



## Nightray (Aug 14, 2009)

yuhh


----------



## Numner (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Princess (Aug 14, 2009)

yes


----------



## Nightray (Aug 15, 2009)

yea.


----------



## Numner (Aug 15, 2009)

peeshaw


----------



## kalinn (Aug 15, 2009)

yes


----------



## Thunder (Aug 15, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## kalinn (Aug 15, 2009)

you really are stalking me D: 
lol jk 
yes


----------



## Thunder (Aug 15, 2009)

<.<

>.>

...She's onto me D:


----------



## Ricano (Aug 15, 2009)

crash, that's a nono
and it's illegal in 48 states xD

and yep


----------



## kalinn (Aug 15, 2009)

STOP IT!! D: 
lol 
hah ricano will save me!


----------



## Thunder (Aug 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> crash, that's a nono
> and it's illegal in 48 states xD
> 
> and yep


What two states are it legal in? :0


----------



## Ricano (Aug 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.>
<.<

two very lucky states


----------



## kalinn (Aug 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the one that i live in. 
which im not saying. 
because your a stalker. 
 :O


----------



## Thunder (Aug 15, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FINE

I'll go stalk someone else :c

*follows Jojo around*


----------



## kalinn (Aug 15, 2009)

nooo!!! 
but.. but... 
you were my first stalker eva! D: 
geezeee i thought we had something special. 
xD


----------



## Thunder (Aug 15, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> nooo!!!
> but.. but...
> you were my first stalker eva! D:
> geezeee i thought we had something special.
> xD


It's not you, it's me.


----------



## Nightray (Aug 15, 2009)

yesyesyes


----------



## Ricano (Aug 15, 2009)

oh shiz
night is here xO


----------



## Thunder (Aug 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> oh shiz
> night is here xO


D:

*edits post*


----------



## kalinn (Aug 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you thought i wasnt gonna find out about her huh..? 
it's all Jojo's fault..


----------



## Ricano (Aug 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got lucky
she left
but she'll be back >=]


----------



## Thunder (Aug 15, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S A LIE, WE WERE ONLY PLAYING CHECKERS :O


----------



## kalinn (Aug 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what they all say...
but it starts with checkers..
then turns into chess...
and well.. im sure you know what happens after that


----------



## Thunder (Aug 15, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yahtzee? :O


----------



## kalinn (Aug 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh god! 
don't tell me you went all the way to yahtzee! 
D:


----------



## Thunder (Aug 15, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No! We stopped at backgammon! D:


----------



## kalinn (Aug 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's still far enough mister! 
D: 
im dissapointed..


----------



## Miranda (Aug 15, 2009)

...getting a bit off topic-y in here.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 15, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't leave meeeeeeeeee :'(

Lol, okay Miranda

Yep, i've seen you =3<3


----------



## Yokie (Aug 15, 2009)

I've seen you alot of times Master Crash.


----------



## kalinn (Aug 15, 2009)

mmm
nope


----------



## Hiro (Aug 15, 2009)

@Pizzaslyze: no
@Kallin: Yea


----------



## Nightray (Aug 15, 2009)

Did I miss something, I seen my name D:


----------



## kalinn (Aug 15, 2009)

you.... the one who plays checkers.. and chess.. and yahtzee.. and backgammon 
>_>
yes 
xDDDD


----------



## Hiro (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes, again <.<


----------



## Thunder (Aug 15, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> you.... the one who plays checkers.. and chess.. and yahtzee.. and backgammon
> >_>
> yes
> xDDDD


ONE GAME! DX

A little.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 15, 2009)

Yuss >.>


----------



## kalinn (Aug 15, 2009)

1 game? 
thats not what i heard.. 

a little bit.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 15, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> 1 game?
> thats not what i heard..
> and yes.
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>the heartbreaker </3</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
> xD


They spread lies... D;


----------



## kalinn (Aug 16, 2009)

yes...


----------



## Ricano (Aug 16, 2009)

yup


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah
Are you Puerto Rican?


----------



## Ricano (Aug 16, 2009)

yeah

and yus techno is famous


----------



## Pear (Aug 16, 2009)

yessiroo.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 16, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Nightray (Aug 17, 2009)

Yupyup.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 17, 2009)

Yess


----------



## WiiHaven (Aug 17, 2009)

Not yet working on it though.


----------



## David (Aug 17, 2009)

seen y ou once


----------



## kalinn (Aug 17, 2009)

hmm... nope


----------



## Nightray (Aug 17, 2009)

Yesyes.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 17, 2009)

Yupp


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 17, 2009)

-Ryan- seen you about ten times a day.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 17, 2009)

Yuss
Because i'm so famous >:]


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 17, 2009)

O.O MY STALKER


----------



## Hiro (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not stalking you >:[
And yes, since i see your post in almost every topic @___@


----------



## melly (Aug 17, 2009)

your almost famous, cuase I see you everywhere


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## MrSkullKid (Aug 17, 2009)

Yup


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 17, 2009)

Not quite yet.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 17, 2009)

yup


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Aug 17, 2009)

nope


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

yep i am


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 17, 2009)

Seen you.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 17, 2009)

No


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

seen u


----------



## Ricano (Aug 17, 2009)

No


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 17, 2009)

Who are you, never seen you before?


----------



## Conor (Aug 17, 2009)

No.


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 17, 2009)

Seen you before like 3 times.


----------



## Resonate (Aug 17, 2009)

Nope, haven't seen you before


----------



## Thunder (Aug 17, 2009)

Yep yep


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

seen crash and pootman, but not shiny star.


----------



## Kiley (Aug 17, 2009)

Yep


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

yup


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Kiley (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorta


----------



## Ricano (Aug 17, 2009)

yus


----------



## Nightray (Aug 17, 2009)

Yuppers


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nah.


----------



## Zex (Aug 17, 2009)

yes


----------



## Resonate (Aug 17, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 17, 2009)

yea


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## MrSkullKid (Aug 17, 2009)

Yar


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 17, 2009)

no


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Ben Dover (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2009)

yes.


----------



## baileyac45622 (Aug 17, 2009)

No. I guess.


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2009)

yes.


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2009)

It vary.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 17, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 17, 2009)

yes


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2009)

yes


----------



## Caleb (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Ben Dover (Aug 17, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2009)

yes


----------



## baileyac45622 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes. ^_^


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2009)

yes


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 17, 2009)

yea


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2009)

yes


----------



## kalinn (Aug 17, 2009)

yes


----------



## baileyac45622 (Aug 17, 2009)

yes


----------



## Ricano (Aug 17, 2009)

not really


----------



## kalinn (Aug 17, 2009)

yeppp


----------



## Amy (Aug 17, 2009)

i dono


----------



## Zachary (Aug 17, 2009)

Of course I recognized the annoying person who posted before me.


----------



## MrSkullKid (Aug 17, 2009)

Nope


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## kalinn (Aug 18, 2009)

kinda


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 20, 2009)

YEP


----------



## melly (Aug 20, 2009)

Alittlw bit, just alittle


----------



## Numner (Aug 20, 2009)

Yep


----------



## SilverCyrus (Aug 20, 2009)

yes i seen you a couple minutes ago, before that no.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 20, 2009)

nope


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 20, 2009)

Not really.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 20, 2009)

nope


----------



## Ricano (Aug 20, 2009)

No


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 20, 2009)

yep


----------



## rafren (Aug 20, 2009)

Noes.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 20, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 21, 2009)

yep


----------



## rafren (Aug 21, 2009)

Noes again.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 21, 2009)

Yex


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 21, 2009)

NUUU


----------



## SamXX (Aug 21, 2009)

Seen you, only remember the avatar, and that I have ice mario from your sig as a keyring.


----------



## Resonate (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Pear (Aug 21, 2009)

Yus.


----------



## Kiley (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Nightray (Aug 21, 2009)

YES


----------



## Kiley (Aug 21, 2009)

YEAHYEAHYEAH


----------



## Resonate (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh yus.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 21, 2009)

YOU MADE MEH SIG.


----------



## MrSkullKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Yesserie


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yea


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 21, 2009)

No.


----------



## Numner (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 21, 2009)

yes


----------



## melly (Aug 21, 2009)

sorta, but not as much as Storm


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 21, 2009)

yea


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 21, 2009)

nuu


----------



## Numner (Aug 21, 2009)

Meh
Sometimes


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 21, 2009)

back at ya


----------



## ACIsMyLife4Ever (Aug 21, 2009)

No one knows me...well, I think, anyway.  
:huh:


----------



## Numner (Aug 21, 2009)

Once atleast


----------



## Away236 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i dunno. I guess not. at all. 

xD just kidding. numnah


----------



## Numner (Aug 21, 2009)

Never.
srsly


----------



## Away236 (Aug 21, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Never.
> srsly


lol *censored.9.10*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 21, 2009)

yes


----------



## Numner (Aug 21, 2009)

I never met you alecks.
Never


----------



## Thunder (Aug 21, 2009)

Way too much.


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Numner (Aug 21, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Way too much.


You think that till I die.

And yus


----------



## Ricano (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Aug 22, 2009)

nopers


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 22, 2009)

No.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 22, 2009)

nuu


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 22, 2009)

If your replying to me, make your text bold.

Yes, I am.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 22, 2009)

yep


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 23, 2009)

nope


----------



## Resonate (Aug 23, 2009)

Yea


----------



## Ricano (Aug 23, 2009)

yup


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Aug 23, 2009)

no


----------



## Ricano (Aug 23, 2009)

hells no


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 23, 2009)

yuss! a fellow BRBer


----------



## Resonate (Aug 23, 2009)

Yup


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Aug 23, 2009)

yep


----------



## TomC (Aug 23, 2009)

no


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 23, 2009)

ohyus


----------



## John102 (Aug 23, 2009)

yus


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 23, 2009)

Unfortunately....


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## Resonate (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey I know you!  :O


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 23, 2009)

Again, you made meh sig. xD


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 23, 2009)

Few times.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 23, 2009)

nuuuu


----------



## John102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I can't forget that avvi B)


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 23, 2009)

nope

the kitty willl kill u


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 23, 2009)

No


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Aug 23, 2009)

nooo


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 23, 2009)

yes indeed


----------



## John102 (Aug 23, 2009)

A time or two


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 23, 2009)

right.

i know you


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 23, 2009)

yup

the guy who never changes his avvi or sig


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 23, 2009)

yup


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 23, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> yup
> 
> the guy who never changes his avvi or sig


i got nothing better for a sig. 


yes


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 23, 2009)

yep


----------



## Hiro (Aug 23, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Pear (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Kiley (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 23, 2009)

yes 



where do you go in to make a topic if you want to ask someone to make a sig?


----------



## Hiro (Aug 23, 2009)

if you wan't to give them TBT bells then post it in The Marketplace.

And kinda ;/


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks


same


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 23, 2009)

yep


----------



## John102 (Aug 23, 2009)

a few times


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 23, 2009)

Never heard of you.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 23, 2009)

seen you


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 23, 2009)

i dont think so but maybe


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 23, 2009)

awkward 


ive seen u alot


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 23, 2009)

nuupe


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 23, 2009)

yes


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 23, 2009)

yea


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 23, 2009)

mmmhmm


----------



## Ricano (Aug 23, 2009)

No


----------



## quincify (Aug 23, 2009)

hellll nooo =[


----------



## Ricano (Aug 23, 2009)

Who are you?


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 23, 2009)

si


----------



## fitzy (Aug 23, 2009)

no.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 23, 2009)

yes...


----------



## fitzy (Aug 23, 2009)

no...


----------



## Ricano (Aug 23, 2009)

yes


----------



## Kiley (Aug 23, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes! My Motion City Soundtrack and Jimmy Eats World buddy C:


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes. The dude that IMs me all the time. TwT


----------



## Kiley (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 23, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Yes. The dude that IMs me all the time. TwT


it's funny annoying you.


I already said my reason Kiley


----------



## John102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I know u


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 23, 2009)

mmmmhm


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 23, 2009)

I guess.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 23, 2009)

YUSSSHH.


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 23, 2009)

Kinda.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 24, 2009)

nuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Ricano (Aug 24, 2009)

A bit.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 24, 2009)

kindaish


----------



## Ricano (Aug 24, 2009)

-.-

No.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 24, 2009)

kindaish


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 24, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 24, 2009)

nopey


----------



## IceZtar (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 24, 2009)

nuu


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 24, 2009)

nuu


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 24, 2009)

nah


----------



## Zex (Aug 24, 2009)

yes


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 24, 2009)

You are.


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Zex (Aug 24, 2009)

yessy


----------



## John102 (Aug 24, 2009)

ya


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 24, 2009)

no


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeahh


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 24, 2009)

nope


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 24, 2009)

Back at you.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 24, 2009)

Kinda.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 24, 2009)

I have no clue who you are.  Sorry!


----------



## Numner (Aug 24, 2009)

Nope


----------



## melly (Aug 24, 2009)

nah, just a regular


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 24, 2009)

YUZ


----------



## Kiley (Aug 24, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 24, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 25, 2009)

no


----------



## Kiley (Aug 25, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 25, 2009)

yup


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 25, 2009)

kinda...


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 25, 2009)

YESSS.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Aug 25, 2009)

yes its that evil dude look im not spelling corecly ha ha


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 25, 2009)

You're that moron that has an idiotic avatar and acts accordingly! No, you're not that famous, I just recognize you from being a very special kind of dumb.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Aug 25, 2009)

yes hes that jack ass


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> You're that moron that has an idiotic avatar and acts accordingly! No, you're not that famous, I just recognize you from being a very special kind of dumb.


This.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 25, 2009)

hi


----------



## diddygirl97 (Aug 25, 2009)

ok?


----------



## robo.samurai (Aug 25, 2009)

I saw you earlier today =D


----------



## diddygirl97 (Aug 25, 2009)

right back at ya


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 25, 2009)

No.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 25, 2009)

a little bit


----------



## diddygirl97 (Aug 25, 2009)

i see u alot


----------



## Ricano (Aug 25, 2009)

Nah


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes


----------



## robo.samurai (Aug 25, 2009)

hell to the yeah
XD


----------



## Ricano (Aug 25, 2009)

No.


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Raffprta (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't have a clue, I just joined today. =3


----------



## melly (Aug 26, 2009)

just a tiny bit


----------



## Away236 (Aug 26, 2009)

Yep


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Resonate (Aug 26, 2009)

hmmmm.......

...sure why not  =p


----------



## adorkable x (Aug 26, 2009)

Yup =3


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 26, 2009)

Kinda.


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 26, 2009)

Ehhh;
Not really.


----------



## Kiley (Aug 26, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 26, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Numner (Aug 26, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 26, 2009)

Yup. -_-


----------



## Numner (Aug 26, 2009)

jk Apples
I know you o=


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 26, 2009)

Meh writing buddeh. xD


----------



## adorkable x (Aug 26, 2009)

No.
Jk c:


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 26, 2009)

im her alecks :3


----------



## Numner (Aug 26, 2009)

Yep, xela *censored.4.0*


----------



## Kiley (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Ricano (Aug 26, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Away236 (Aug 26, 2009)

yessir


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 26, 2009)

Yuuup.


----------



## Nightray (Aug 26, 2009)

Yuuhhh


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 26, 2009)

Who the *censored.3.0* are you?! 

(XD)


----------



## Nightray (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't know, who are you..lol


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to TBT person I've never met before.


----------



## Numner (Aug 26, 2009)

Ho 
Darn it >:|


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 26, 2009)

Look what the cat dragged in;; xD


----------



## Numner (Aug 26, 2009)

Look what dragged the cat in xD


----------



## Nightray (Aug 26, 2009)

ohhooho~


no ._.


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 26, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Look what dragged the cat in xD


xDDD

Look what the wind blew in.


----------



## Numner (Aug 26, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look what blew the wind
ew


----------



## Numner (Aug 26, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look what blew the wind
ew


----------



## Ricano (Aug 26, 2009)

yus


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 26, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD Shudaap collin.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah, sure.


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 26, 2009)

Sometimes.


----------



## melly (Aug 26, 2009)

nah, not famous


----------



## Numner (Aug 26, 2009)

Who are you o=


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 26, 2009)

Yesh.


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 26, 2009)

@Numner: ...I thought you were locked in the freezer? ;D


----------



## melly (Aug 26, 2009)

haven't seen you in ages!


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 26, 2009)

Mhmm.


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 26, 2009)

@Melly: I'm on like everyday. o.e


@Hatsumiku: Seen youuu.


----------



## melly (Aug 26, 2009)

lol oh XD 
I just saw you


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 26, 2009)

You watched me on deviantART! Thanks for that!


----------



## melly (Aug 26, 2009)

np, 
ur gettin famous


----------



## Ricano (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Numner (Aug 26, 2009)

Nope


----------



## melly (Aug 26, 2009)

nah ah,


----------



## Ricano (Aug 26, 2009)

yup


----------



## Went (Aug 26, 2009)

yep... sorta...

and i talk like booker dont i?


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 26, 2009)

Nope;


----------



## melly (Aug 26, 2009)

yes booker, ur famous


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 26, 2009)

@ACROX Kind of.


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 26, 2009)

Sometimes.


----------



## melly (Aug 26, 2009)

yup


----------



## djman900 (Aug 26, 2009)

I haven't seen you in a while but yeah, you are.


----------



## brotatochip (Aug 26, 2009)

Sometiiimes.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 27, 2009)

I'M INFAMOUS!!!!


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 27, 2009)

no


----------



## Liv (Aug 28, 2009)

Ahhhh. Not that much.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 28, 2009)

nuuuu


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## IceZtar (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 28, 2009)

Kinda.


----------



## Liv (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes-ish


----------



## djman900 (Aug 28, 2009)

uh-huh


----------



## Resonate (Aug 28, 2009)

Yea


----------



## Kelli (Aug 28, 2009)

absolutely......not     =)~


----------



## Kiley (Aug 28, 2009)

Sometimes


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorta.


----------



## Nightray (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Resonate (Aug 28, 2009)

Of Course


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 28, 2009)

once or twice >.<


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 28, 2009)

Sure why not.


----------



## Liv (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes more frequently actually.


----------



## MitchL21 (Aug 28, 2009)

no not really i joined like a month ago..


----------



## Kiley (Aug 28, 2009)

Rarely.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 28, 2009)

No, not really.  

I recognize you though.


----------



## adorkable x (Aug 28, 2009)

Yea..


----------



## Kiley (Aug 28, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 28, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## adorkable x (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes. No. Maybe so.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 29, 2009)

nope


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 31, 2009)

nuuu


----------



## Thunder (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 31, 2009)

nuuu Yeah


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 31, 2009)

Yup


----------



## 4861 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Thunder (Aug 31, 2009)

A little.


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## flabbergasted (Aug 31, 2009)

yep.


----------



## djman900 (Aug 31, 2009)

nope


----------



## Nightray (Aug 31, 2009)

yeah.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes, quite well known.


----------



## ElectroBlazer (Sep 1, 2009)

I havent been here long but ive seen you around quite a bit, And you have 4000 posts.
Yes.


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 1, 2009)

no


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 1, 2009)

no i dont think so


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes


----------



## FITZEH (Sep 1, 2009)

Hell no


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 1, 2009)

Colm is quite the famous one here.


----------



## Sab (Sep 1, 2009)

yup


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 1, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 1, 2009)

nope.


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 1, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 1, 2009)

yes


----------



## Caleb (Sep 1, 2009)

Very much so.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 1, 2009)

yes


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 1, 2009)

Famous I guess..


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## FITZEH (Sep 2, 2009)

Never seen you before


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 2, 2009)

Uhhh..... Nope! Not that  I remember


----------



## melly (Sep 2, 2009)

I see you alot now


----------



## Josh (Sep 2, 2009)

Like everyday..


----------



## melly (Sep 2, 2009)

cuase I'm on summer vaction
I see you alot too


----------



## Kiley (Sep 2, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 2, 2009)

yep


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 2, 2009)

No.


----------



## Kiley (Sep 2, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 2, 2009)

INDEED


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 2, 2009)

INDEED


----------



## melly (Sep 2, 2009)

I see you now and then


----------



## Thunder (Sep 2, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## kalinn (Sep 3, 2009)

yessir


----------



## Josh (Sep 3, 2009)

yes


----------



## Liv (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 3, 2009)

Seen you alot.


----------



## Josh (Sep 3, 2009)

lets just say, hardly


----------



## Liv (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah Yeah.


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 3, 2009)

Kinda.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 3, 2009)

yep


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 3, 2009)

Uh... I've seen you about 10 times before.


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 3, 2009)

I've seen you before.


----------



## Pear (Sep 3, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## kalinn (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh, there you are Perry! 
xD 
yep


----------



## Hiro (Sep 4, 2009)

Yuss!


----------



## Liv (Sep 4, 2009)

Kinda


----------



## Hiro (Sep 4, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 4, 2009)

little bit


----------



## Kiley (Sep 4, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 4, 2009)

mmmhmmm


----------



## baileyac45622 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 4, 2009)

ummm yea


----------



## Liv (Sep 4, 2009)

Somewhat.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 4, 2009)

back at you


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 4, 2009)

Kinda.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 4, 2009)

no


----------



## technoxmaniac (Sep 4, 2009)

No


----------



## Kiley (Sep 4, 2009)

Yep


----------



## technoxmaniac (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 4, 2009)

A tad.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 4, 2009)

little bit


----------



## Resonate (Sep 4, 2009)

Kinda


----------



## Liv (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 4, 2009)

yas


----------



## Ricano (Sep 4, 2009)

Nah


----------



## Liv (Sep 5, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 5, 2009)

Yuas


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen you.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 5, 2009)

Ive seen you too


----------



## Kiley (Sep 5, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Hiro (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 5, 2009)

a lil bit


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 6, 2009)

Um nevermind. No.


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Away236 (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 6, 2009)

I have no clue . . . >.<


----------



## Ricano (Sep 6, 2009)

Not really


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 6, 2009)

A few times.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 6, 2009)

Uh huh!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 6, 2009)

Seen you a lot.


----------



## merinda! (Sep 7, 2009)

*<small><span style="font-family:Verdana">Yes, of course, your'e always near or at the top of top ten posters.*


----------



## Elliot (Sep 7, 2009)

Not that much


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 7, 2009)

Kinda.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 7, 2009)

Yesh. Buddeh!


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG yesh. Hai buddeh. o:


----------



## Kiley (Sep 7, 2009)

Yup


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 7, 2009)

Sometimes.


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 7, 2009)

kinda..


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 7, 2009)

No.


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 7, 2009)

nope, never seen u.


----------



## Resonate (Sep 7, 2009)

Nope


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 7, 2009)

no


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 7, 2009)

No.


----------



## Kiley (Sep 7, 2009)

Sometimes


----------



## VantagE (Sep 7, 2009)

Never seen you around.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2009)

maybe


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 7, 2009)

lol.. you actually kinda r


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 7, 2009)

Still no.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 7, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> *Yes, of course, your'e always near or at the top of top ten posters.*


<span style="font-family:Verdana">;_;


yes gerard


----------



## Kiley (Sep 7, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Resonate (Sep 7, 2009)

yea


----------



## Away236 (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes. like the sig btw.


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 7, 2009)

Mmhm


----------



## fitzy (Sep 7, 2009)

yes.


----------



## StbAn (Sep 7, 2009)

I went off for a long time ago so I'm trying to get back... 

and no


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 7, 2009)

No.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 7, 2009)

here and there.


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 7, 2009)

A little.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 7, 2009)

only on 1 thread, but you posted quite a lot.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 7, 2009)

Kinda sorta maybe


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 7, 2009)

Kinda sorta maybe


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 7, 2009)

yep.


----------



## Kiley (Sep 7, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Elliot (Sep 7, 2009)

yup.


----------



## kalinn (Sep 8, 2009)

yup.


----------



## Liv (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## Nightray (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Liv (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeaa


----------



## VantagE (Sep 8, 2009)

Dont think so


----------



## Liv (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello haven't seen you around before!


----------



## StarBurst (Sep 8, 2009)

Don't know anybody so far...... >_>


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 8, 2009)

Nope. But then again you are brand-new, so....


----------



## Carl Fredricksen (Sep 8, 2009)

Never seen you before


----------



## quincify (Sep 8, 2009)

I think some people KNOW me but I am definitely not famous.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 8, 2009)

Not really


----------



## tazaza (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep


----------



## IceZtar (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes


----------



## quincify (Sep 8, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Yes


Haha, I've never seen you before!


----------



## Liv (Sep 8, 2009)

Yea


----------



## Phil (Sep 8, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Ricano (Sep 8, 2009)

phil be famous


----------



## Phil (Sep 8, 2009)

chris is famous


----------



## Elliot (Sep 8, 2009)

yup.


----------



## IceZtar (Sep 8, 2009)

I swear I havent seen you in ages :O .
Hey  .


----------



## Elliot (Sep 8, 2009)

heey man


----------



## Jose (Sep 8, 2009)

I think so...everyone asked to go to my town a lot


----------



## IceZtar (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes  .


----------



## Draco Roar (Sep 8, 2009)

Yessir!


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 8, 2009)

Kinda.


----------



## kalinn (Sep 9, 2009)

ya, kinda.


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 9, 2009)

Yessire.


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorta.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 9, 2009)

kinda


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 9, 2009)

Yesh. We had a fight once.... <_<


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 9, 2009)

No.


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 9, 2009)

You've gotta be kidding me! This thread is still going from when I left like.... um ..... 3-4months ago?


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 9, 2009)

Kinda.


----------



## Kiley (Sep 9, 2009)

Sometimes


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 9, 2009)

No.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 10, 2009)

But of course.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep! yep! yep!

(STILL CAN'T GO TO SLEEP OX )


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep you somewat r


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 10, 2009)

Hell yes i am.


----------



## melly (Sep 10, 2009)

Alittle bit


----------



## Ricano (Sep 10, 2009)

of course


----------



## Phil (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah


----------



## kalinn (Sep 10, 2009)

nah


----------



## SockHead (Sep 10, 2009)

Yus


----------



## Away236 (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 12, 2009)

Far from it.


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 12, 2009)

Back at you.


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 12, 2009)

You know I was talking about myself right?


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok. Doesn't change my original post though.


----------



## VantagE (Sep 12, 2009)

I see you lots when I DO get on... lol.

Me? Meh I am a ninja... we are suppose to be cool... not famous... xDD


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 12, 2009)

I remember you.


----------



## merinda! (Sep 12, 2009)

*<span style="font-family:Verdana"><small>Sure.*


----------



## Yokie (Sep 12, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 12, 2009)

A little.


----------



## Josh (Sep 12, 2009)

yes of flaming


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 12, 2009)

xP
'lil hobby of mine :O
Seen you


----------



## Ricano (Sep 12, 2009)

No


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 12, 2009)

yuppers


----------



## fitzy (Sep 12, 2009)

Kind of.


----------



## SamXX (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## yogaba (Sep 12, 2009)

not really


----------



## fitzy (Sep 12, 2009)

No.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 12, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Numner (Sep 12, 2009)

Yessir


----------



## Josh (Sep 12, 2009)

yes.


----------



## kalinn (Sep 13, 2009)

ya


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

yesss


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 13, 2009)

yep u post like 500 times a day.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 13, 2009)

Nope


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 13, 2009)

yes


----------



## Thunder (Sep 13, 2009)

Sort of.


----------



## Away236 (Sep 13, 2009)

it's raisin bran..don


----------



## Thunder (Sep 13, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> it's raisin bran..don


You know, where did you get Away from anyway?


----------



## Away236 (Sep 13, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my name...lol


----------



## Thunder (Sep 13, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait wut


----------



## kalinn (Sep 13, 2009)

yus


----------



## Ricano (Sep 13, 2009)

kalinn be famous O:


----------



## Away236 (Sep 13, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


away was derived from my real name.


----------



## Shade (Sep 13, 2009)

That's exotic.

And yes.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 13, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh i see.

Sort of.


----------



## yogaba (Sep 14, 2009)

don't think so


----------



## kalinn (Sep 15, 2009)

not really


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 15, 2009)

A tad.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 15, 2009)

Started seeing more of you.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 15, 2009)

Sometimes.


----------



## Paradox (Sep 15, 2009)

practically my best friend


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 15, 2009)

Not really.


----------



## Paradox (Sep 15, 2009)

I've known him for YEARS


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 15, 2009)

A bit.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 15, 2009)

No. And you're annoying. And it's a SHE.
Meant for Paradox... >_>


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 15, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> No. And you're annoying. And it's a SHE.
> Meant for Paradox... >_>


Why do people think I'm a guy for some reason...?

I know youz.


----------



## Paradox (Sep 15, 2009)

I click his eggs all the time


----------



## Paradox (Sep 15, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> No. And you're annoying. And it's a SHE.
> Meant for Paradox... >_>


oh cool. and i'm guessing you are either the forum prick of the forum douche bag?


----------



## Ricano (Sep 15, 2009)

lmao...
you're getting there..


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> lmao...
> you're getting there..


I'm offended. And I know you.


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 15, 2009)

I <3 your avatar Jack. :O

(seen you)


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 15, 2009)

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> I <3 your avatar Jack. :O
> 
> (seen you)


It's an OCM original. And yes.


----------



## Paradox (Sep 15, 2009)

I know you! you're the guy who pissed on my grave.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 15, 2009)

Seen everyone on this page.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 15, 2009)

Paradox said:
			
		

> I know you! you're the guy who pissed on my grave.


Ah yes. Fun times.


----------



## Paradox (Sep 15, 2009)

Never seen him b4 in my l1fe


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 15, 2009)

Unfortunately.


----------



## Paradox (Sep 15, 2009)

Panic at the disco?

Isn't that like 4 years too late?


----------



## vampiricrogue (Sep 15, 2009)

i'd like to think i was popular in the past, but not so much now.


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 15, 2009)

Paradox said:
			
		

> Panic at the disco?
> 
> Isn't that like 4 years too late?


What the hell are you talking about?
Music is forever.


----------



## Paradox (Sep 15, 2009)

I agree. They were great in their time. 

But on another note, how'd you get that little music player thing?


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 15, 2009)

Paradox said:
			
		

> I agree. They were great in their time.
> 
> But on another note, how'd you get that little music player thing?


They are always great
& Read this.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 15, 2009)

Yep


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 15, 2009)

Yea.


----------



## Went (Sep 16, 2009)

maybe... but mostly yea!


----------



## Hiro (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, but everyone seems to be hating you


----------



## SamXX (Sep 23, 2009)

I told you how to get a Sims 3 avva


----------



## Ricano (Sep 23, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Hiro (Sep 23, 2009)

Yup

I still lub u for tat Sammy <33


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 23, 2009)

Yar


----------



## Josh (Sep 23, 2009)

yes


----------



## kalinn (Sep 23, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 23, 2009)

Seen you tons o times


----------



## technoxmaniac (Sep 23, 2009)

Uh, no.


----------



## brotatochip (Sep 23, 2009)

Fer suuure.


----------



## kalinn (Sep 23, 2009)

yepp


----------



## Nightray (Sep 23, 2009)

Of course.


----------



## kalinn (Sep 23, 2009)

yep. 
but, we haven't talked in forever D:


----------



## Ricano (Sep 23, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Nightray (Sep 23, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> yep.
> but, we haven't talked in forever D:


I knooooow D:


And yeah!


----------



## Hiro (Sep 25, 2009)

Yupp <33


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 25, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^

Yes, I have seen you around here.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 25, 2009)

Same ^^


----------



## nooky13 (Sep 25, 2009)

seen u lots


----------



## Resonate (Sep 25, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 25, 2009)

Haven't seen you.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 25, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 25, 2009)

yeh


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Sep 25, 2009)

yes devil gophers my buddie


----------



## Thunder (Sep 25, 2009)

A little bit


----------



## kenziegirl (Sep 25, 2009)

YES!


----------



## Paradox (Sep 25, 2009)

never ever ever


----------



## kenziegirl (Sep 25, 2009)

seen you


----------



## Paradox (Sep 25, 2009)

I've seen you in this thread


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 25, 2009)

Seen you, but I regret it.


----------



## kenziegirl (Sep 25, 2009)

Seen you, and your Avi is Cool!


----------



## Paradox (Sep 25, 2009)

I've seen you on this thread


----------



## Nightray (Sep 25, 2009)

sure


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 25, 2009)

Seen just about everybody in the past 10 pages.


----------



## Paradox (Sep 25, 2009)

I've seen you twice


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 25, 2009)

alot recently


----------



## Paradox (Sep 25, 2009)

I remember your avatar with the guy in it


----------



## kenziegirl (Sep 25, 2009)

A lot. HI people!


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 25, 2009)

Half the people who said they are famous are people I've never seen before.

Weird.


----------



## Paradox (Sep 25, 2009)

You have 300 posts. You're not famous.


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 25, 2009)

Paradox said:
			
		

> You have 300 posts. You're not famous.


Did I say I was.

No.

Read the post.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 26, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorta.


----------



## kenziegirl (Sep 26, 2009)

yup.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 26, 2009)

noo


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2009)

yes (ryan)


----------



## Ricano (Sep 26, 2009)

Yep


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Sep 26, 2009)

100% yes


----------



## Kiley (Sep 26, 2009)

Rarely.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 26, 2009)

DER


----------



## Nightray (Sep 26, 2009)

maybe.. :/


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 26, 2009)

herp derp yes


----------



## Benisawesome (Sep 27, 2009)

I've definately seen you once, and I think twice, but not often


----------



## Hiro (Sep 27, 2009)

Ehrm...
No


----------



## Yokie (Sep 27, 2009)

A lot. In fact the only swedish I know on this site.  :veryhappy:


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 27, 2009)

Umm, I've kinda seen you around.

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>*hints*I wonder what I'll get with my MMC. lol*hints*</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>

Highlight, copy and paste the above small text ^


----------



## Phil (Sep 27, 2009)

yeah


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Zex (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Hiro (Sep 27, 2009)

No


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Hiro (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes


----------



## sarahbear (Sep 27, 2009)

No, sir.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 27, 2009)

Never seen you before... miss?


----------



## Zex (Sep 27, 2009)

Nope

Yes.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 27, 2009)

Uhm, now that ive seen you one more time:

No

Oops, i mean yes.


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 27, 2009)

i no u ok


----------



## Nic (Sep 27, 2009)

OKAY YES I SAW YOU DID YOU SEE ME LOLOLOLO


----------



## Pear (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes


----------



## nooky13 (Sep 27, 2009)

yes alot


----------



## Hiro (Sep 27, 2009)

OKAY YES I SAW YOU DID YOU SEE ME LOLOLOLO

_No_


----------



## technoxmaniac (Sep 27, 2009)

No


----------



## diddygirl97 (Sep 27, 2009)

never


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 27, 2009)

no


----------



## diddygirl97 (Sep 27, 2009)

never


----------



## Kiley (Sep 27, 2009)

No.


----------



## kenziegirl (Sep 27, 2009)

YES!


----------



## kalinn (Sep 27, 2009)

kinda


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Sep 27, 2009)

YEAA!! heey kalinn mmer meh? :]


----------



## technoxmaniac (Sep 27, 2009)

No...


----------



## kalinn (Sep 28, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Yokie (Sep 28, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Sep 28, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Ricano (Sep 28, 2009)

Kinda


----------



## Hiro (Sep 28, 2009)

Yup, one of the first persons i saw here ;O


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2009)

Nope, lazy to look at your profile.


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 28, 2009)

yes


----------



## Yokie (Sep 28, 2009)

Yah.


----------



## easpa (Sep 28, 2009)

Kinda.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 28, 2009)

Sort of


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 28, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## sarahbear (Sep 28, 2009)

Yesss We rob movie theaters of their popcorn together.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 29, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Sep 29, 2009)

Never


----------



## Hiro (Sep 29, 2009)

Yea


----------



## Yokie (Sep 29, 2009)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES...


----------



## Hiro (Sep 29, 2009)

Yea


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 2, 2009)

not sure


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Thunder (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorta kinda


----------



## nfsfan18 (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't know. I would probably say no though.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Oct 4, 2009)

Average mah boi


----------



## Ricano (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Oct 4, 2009)

Same to you


----------



## Nightray (Oct 4, 2009)

Not really.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Oct 4, 2009)

But you are


----------



## merinda! (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kind of.*


----------



## Sab (Oct 5, 2009)

nope


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Oct 5, 2009)

not seen you


----------



## Sab (Oct 5, 2009)

lol cuz i just chill in museum now of days... and ur not


----------



## Josh (Oct 5, 2009)

Obviously


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Oct 5, 2009)

seen you ALOT


----------



## Sab (Oct 5, 2009)

still no lol


----------



## JamesBertie (Oct 5, 2009)

im not


----------



## Sab (Oct 5, 2009)

nope


----------



## IceZtar (Oct 5, 2009)

Yep  .


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Oct 5, 2009)

senn you around


----------



## Josh (Oct 5, 2009)

Once


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 5, 2009)

MMC's Official Raffle Reigning Champion!!

I know you The JJ, you are also MMC's Newest Event Manager/Staff Member.


----------



## IceZtar (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 5, 2009)

Yep


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Oct 5, 2009)

Jason, your probably one of the most famous user's on here. lol


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Oct 5, 2009)

Not much


----------



## Ricano (Oct 5, 2009)

nadnarb9786 said:
			
		

> Jason, your probably one of the most famous user's on here. lol


Hells no
@Sonicdan: yes


----------



## IceZtar (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes  .


----------



## Thunder (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorta


----------



## Ben Dover (Oct 5, 2009)

Ohyus!


----------



## Sab (Oct 5, 2009)

hells nah


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 5, 2009)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Yeah


yea right


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 5, 2009)

kinda


----------



## Zex (Oct 5, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> kinda


All 
da
TIME.


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Oct 5, 2009)

nope, dream on Brandan, dream on...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 5, 2009)

not at all


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 5, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> not at all


of course you are... NOT  :veryhappy:


----------



## Pear (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Sab (Oct 6, 2009)

yup


----------



## sarahbear (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe? Not quite sure...


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Oct 6, 2009)

not seen you around yet


----------



## Sab (Oct 6, 2009)

no


----------



## Chibi (Oct 6, 2009)

awesome sig person


----------



## Nightray (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure.


----------



## Ben Dover (Oct 6, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Sure.


Yes.


----------



## sarahbear (Oct 6, 2009)

No sir.


----------



## Ben Dover (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, ma'am


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 6, 2009)

Seen you! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Nightray (Oct 6, 2009)

yuhh


----------



## Resonate (Oct 6, 2009)

Mhmmm


----------



## Nightray (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 6, 2009)

I know you.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 7, 2009)

Yep


----------



## VantagE (Oct 7, 2009)

Sure 

I am secretly famous xDD


----------



## Thunder (Oct 7, 2009)

Lol, seen ya a bit.


----------



## StarBurst (Oct 7, 2009)

I bet nobody knows me.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 7, 2009)

No, you're new.


----------



## StarBurst (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm not really new, I just haven't posted much. I think I joined about a month ago.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 7, 2009)

oh, cool.


----------



## Placktor (Oct 7, 2009)

Ive seen you before but not recently


----------



## Ricano (Oct 7, 2009)

Nah


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 7, 2009)

nope


----------



## Thunder (Oct 7, 2009)

Rarely


----------



## Ricano (Oct 7, 2009)

yus


----------



## SamXX (Oct 7, 2009)

yessss


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 7, 2009)

Definitely, I have your MSN too.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 7, 2009)

Nope


----------



## DevilGopher (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2009)

i once was


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Oct 7, 2009)

Um...apparently not


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 9, 2009)

I think I've seen you around Sonicdan369?


----------



## Benisawesome (Oct 9, 2009)

I've seen you quite a lot.


----------



## StarBurst (Oct 9, 2009)

Am I famous yet?


----------



## Ricano (Oct 9, 2009)

Kinda


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 9, 2009)

YESZ.


----------



## Josh (Oct 9, 2009)

yh.


----------



## Ben Dover (Oct 9, 2009)

Kinda


----------



## Ricano (Oct 9, 2009)

Not really


----------



## Yokie (Oct 9, 2009)

Pretty much indeed.


----------



## sarahbear (Oct 9, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Ben Dover (Oct 9, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Nope.


Yeah I know you!


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 9, 2009)

I KNOW YOU!

YOU'RE THAT GUY!

WITH THE HAIR!


----------



## Josh (Oct 9, 2009)

yes.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes
You gave me a penny the other day xd


----------



## sarahbear (Oct 9, 2009)

Ben Dover said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Hmm... sorry.

And yeah, I've seen you around.


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 9, 2009)

I know ya.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 9, 2009)

I know you too.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 9, 2009)

Not really.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 9, 2009)

You helped me with the codes, remember?


----------



## Ricano (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Josh (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Thunder (Oct 9, 2009)

pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> You helped me with the codes, remember?


Oh yeah, i remember.

Yeah.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, I know you very well?


----------



## Hiro (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Sab (Oct 9, 2009)

no


----------



## Thunder (Oct 9, 2009)

Yep


----------



## nooky13 (Oct 9, 2009)

yep


----------



## AndyB (Oct 9, 2009)

Sadly, yes.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Indeed.


----------



## coffeebean! (Oct 9, 2009)

Sure


----------



## AndyB (Oct 9, 2009)

But of course


----------



## Gnome (Oct 9, 2009)

Indeed.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Tis' Sheeeeeeenie.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 9, 2009)

very famous for his penny-givings
you owe me the rest, by the way


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 9, 2009)

HELLO SIR, NEED A PENNY FOR THAT MANSION? :3


Yes.


----------



## Nightray (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 9, 2009)

HUR, YUP.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## merinda! (Oct 9, 2009)

*A tad.*


----------



## Yokie (Oct 10, 2009)

Yah.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Ben Dover (Oct 10, 2009)

Sadly.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 10, 2009)

No, not really. ^


----------



## tazaza (Oct 10, 2009)

yes


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 10, 2009)

^ Definitely!


----------



## AndyB (Oct 10, 2009)

Sadly.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 10, 2009)

well of course, it's andrew xD


----------



## AndyB (Oct 10, 2009)

AndyB to you.


----------



## brotatochip (Oct 10, 2009)

Hellz yeah


----------



## Pear (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah


----------



## John102 (Oct 10, 2009)

mishiebobishiemahkishie

*censored.3.0* you pear

ya, i seen you


----------



## AndyB (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Liv (Oct 10, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Resonate (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Hiro (Oct 10, 2009)

No


----------



## Elliot (Oct 10, 2009)

Filipino Boy ;D


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes I am.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes you are.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 10, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Yes you are.


Yesss you arrre.


----------



## kalinn (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Sab (Oct 10, 2009)

yup


----------



## AndyB (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Hiro (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes.

Knightlordco: OMGWTF, how the hell do you know?! ._.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

Yea


----------



## Ricano (Oct 10, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Sab (Oct 10, 2009)

eyyy rico!


----------



## Ricano (Oct 10, 2009)

ayy sab be famous


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Oct 10, 2009)

yea


----------



## Cool J (Oct 10, 2009)

I have seen you once I think. Myabe idk...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 10, 2009)

I've seen you, but just earlier today.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes...


----------



## brotatochip (Oct 10, 2009)

Yesssir


----------



## Josh (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes


----------



## brotatochip (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Liv (Oct 10, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Oct 10, 2009)

not really but i'm active alot


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 10, 2009)

nope but i like your pic


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 10, 2009)

no.


----------



## DevilGopher (Oct 10, 2009)

Mhmmm.


----------



## mimzithegreat (Oct 10, 2009)

Never! i think?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## djman900 (Oct 10, 2009)

of course


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 10, 2009)

no


----------



## mimzithegreat (Oct 10, 2009)

yes, a lot really!


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 10, 2009)

really iv never seen you


----------



## mimzithegreat (Oct 10, 2009)

Lots dont know why you dont see me ( OM*G IM INVISIBLE )


----------



## Liv (Oct 10, 2009)

Somewhat


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 10, 2009)

neva


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 10, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 10, 2009)

yes hes mah boss


----------



## melly (Oct 10, 2009)

alittle


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 10, 2009)

yep


----------



## Nightray (Oct 11, 2009)

No.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 11, 2009)

Sometimes.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 11, 2009)

yesh


----------



## merinda! (Oct 11, 2009)

*<small>You wish,
Kidding.*


----------



## Nightray (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 11, 2009)

A lot more.


----------



## IceZtar (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yuz.


----------



## Sab (Oct 11, 2009)

no


----------



## Yokie (Oct 11, 2009)

Once.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 11, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 11, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> Knightlordco: OMGWTF, how the hell do you know?! ._.


Sakura Made a topic about are you asian or whatever, you said filipino,  :]

Plus JasonBurrows, No. Lawl jk :] Yes.


----------



## Josh (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## JamesBertie (Oct 11, 2009)

no


----------



## Elliot (Oct 11, 2009)

Seen you sometimes. :]


----------



## Resonate (Oct 11, 2009)

yup


----------



## Ricano (Oct 11, 2009)

yup


----------



## Pear (Oct 11, 2009)

yesh


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 11, 2009)

gtfo Perry Winkle. 

Yes.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes
ma money >:|


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 11, 2009)

You'll get this penny when you deserve it. :}

Yush.


----------



## gerardo781 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Pear (Oct 11, 2009)

Yah.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 11, 2009)

yes perry winkle :L


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Josh (Oct 11, 2009)

ye


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, MMC's Event Co-Ordinator, a very high ranked MMC Staff Member!


----------



## Ricano (Oct 11, 2009)

yes


----------



## Resonate (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## kalinn (Oct 11, 2009)

yep


----------



## Yokie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Resonate (Oct 11, 2009)

First time seeing you


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 11, 2009)

first time seeing u too


----------



## Away236 (Oct 11, 2009)

no


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 11, 2009)

no


----------



## Ricano (Oct 11, 2009)

No


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 11, 2009)

Yea


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 11, 2009)

OMG YES LOL


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 11, 2009)

No.


----------



## Nightray (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 11, 2009)

of course


----------



## Nightray (Oct 11, 2009)

YES.


----------



## Cottonball (Oct 11, 2009)

Yuepp


----------



## Ricano (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes
You disappeared


----------



## Cottonball (Oct 12, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Yes
> You disappeared


Correct , I also changed :]


and yes you are


----------



## Ricano (Oct 12, 2009)

for real?
In wut way?


----------



## Cottonball (Oct 12, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> for real?
> In wut way?


1. Dont tease hair
2. Is constantly out with friends
3. Photography is life
4. Music I listen to changed
5. Skinnys and tights only [ which was kinda already there ]
6. Almost every big money I get , gets spent on electronics for game system or camrea

Lol :]


----------



## Yokie (Oct 12, 2009)

First time seeing you.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 12, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol nice

and yes


----------



## Cottonball (Oct 12, 2009)

pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> First time seeing you.


Prob cuz ur a newbie and I am an old member that was really busy.... Ima ledgend


----------



## Yokie (Oct 12, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much you've been on doesn't make you a that big of a legend.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 12, 2009)

pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to work that way here :L


----------



## Cottonball (Oct 12, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your just jealous pizza because your a little newbby .. just a little baby noob


----------



## Yokie (Oct 12, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup I'm really jealous because I'm the most childish newbie ever! No really why would I be jealous at someone who hates me?


----------



## merinda! (Oct 12, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Yeah, I noticed you didn't tease your hair.
What kind of music did you listen to? And what do you listen to now?
Oh and how's your boyfriend?
I forgot his name, wasn't it like Brandon?
/off topic.

Yes, your'e famous.*


----------



## Ricano (Oct 12, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf? :L


----------



## Yokie (Oct 12, 2009)

Seen you a lot and you know that.


----------



## dragonflamez (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, I am.
Sorry, ya'll.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 12, 2009)

Seen you before.


----------



## nooky13 (Oct 12, 2009)

seen him


----------



## Yokie (Oct 12, 2009)

Seen you too. :veryhappy:


----------



## Hiro (Oct 12, 2009)

Yuss


----------



## Kiley (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeahh


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yea! OF COURSE!

fftopic: Peeka, you haven't really seemed to change in the way you post. XD


----------



## Yokie (Oct 12, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Kiley (Oct 12, 2009)

Sometimes


----------



## Yokie (Oct 12, 2009)

Yezz INDEEEEEEEEEEED.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Hiro (Oct 12, 2009)

Yea =)


----------



## Yokie (Oct 12, 2009)

Si, si, si.


----------



## Kiley (Oct 12, 2009)

uh huh.


----------



## Hiro (Oct 12, 2009)

Mhm


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 12, 2009)

yea


----------



## Hiro (Oct 12, 2009)

yea


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, I've seen you -Ryan-

OFF TOPIC: Thanks for saying that the Buzzing Wii is nothing to worry about, I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 12, 2009)

Seen you a lot of times, Jason.


----------



## Cottonball (Oct 12, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before i was listening to all that nonsense that was on the radio.. it think you get what i mean by that


 But k now its all pink floyd and queen and .. the old stuff ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Owl City <3



Ehhhh he was not what im  into so i dumped him Lol really randomly when he was at work :3


----------



## Josh (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, but your hardley on.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 12, 2009)

Sure


----------



## Ricano (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah


----------



## kalinn (Oct 12, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Peeka, you haven't really seemed to change in the way you post. XD


aww i was gonna say something like that. 
but anyways.. 

yes, chris is famous!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 12, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my... To me it seems like you're the noob here. And no, you're not a legend at all, if i recall, most of the people i knew hated you.

And personally, i don't think Pizza has anything to be jealous about.

Yes, i've seen you.


----------



## Sab (Oct 12, 2009)

yesh


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 12, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## kalinn (Oct 12, 2009)

yup


----------



## Ricano (Oct 12, 2009)

very famous


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 12, 2009)

your up there


----------



## Liv (Oct 12, 2009)

Somewhat.


----------



## yuba (Oct 12, 2009)

a couple


----------



## SpikeHawk (Oct 12, 2009)

I have seen you.


----------



## Pear (Oct 12, 2009)

I haven't seen you. You must be an old member.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah


----------



## robo.samurai (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah.
sick avitar btw!


----------



## Tree (Oct 12, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 12, 2009)

robo.samurai said:
			
		

> yeah.
> sick avitar btw!


boondocks all day :L
and yeah


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 12, 2009)

Getting higher


----------



## Yokie (Oct 13, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 13, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Nightray (Oct 13, 2009)

Yesyes. I'm getting sick of you, kidding. ;D


----------



## Ricano (Oct 13, 2009)

xd

yes night is very famous


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 13, 2009)

eh kinda


----------



## brotatochip (Oct 13, 2009)

Err...no


----------



## yuba (Oct 13, 2009)

YEPADOODLE!


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 13, 2009)

I wish.


----------



## yuba (Oct 13, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> I wish.


yo do???


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 13, 2009)

um who the hell r u?


----------



## Zex (Oct 13, 2009)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> um who the hell r u?


No lie. 

Ive never seen you. Ever.


----------



## yuba (Oct 13, 2009)

um like who like the like hell like are like you like....like?(diddy like girl)


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 13, 2009)

yep


----------



## brotatochip (Oct 13, 2009)

Nope


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 13, 2009)

no


----------



## Ricano (Oct 13, 2009)

no


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 13, 2009)

eh kinda


----------



## yuba (Oct 13, 2009)

yep! oh nevermind.
i wanted to say yep to rico for life!!


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 13, 2009)

yah


----------



## brotatochip (Oct 13, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Zex (Oct 13, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Yessir


Yea


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 13, 2009)

yupperz


----------



## brotatochip (Oct 13, 2009)

No


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 13, 2009)

yup


----------



## Ricano (Oct 13, 2009)

getting there


----------



## yuba (Oct 13, 2009)

yep!


----------



## Ricano (Oct 13, 2009)

the one who made the cool picture :L


----------



## yuba (Oct 13, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> the one who made the cool picture :L


me?
are you talking bout the coledges?


----------



## Ricano (Oct 13, 2009)

yep

and yeah you're famous


----------



## yuba (Oct 13, 2009)

im famous?
happy days!


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 13, 2009)

Not so much.


----------



## yuba (Oct 13, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Not so much.


bad Nikoking bad!
you make me feel sad!
you should sit in a corner!!


----------



## Ricano (Oct 13, 2009)

o_o

yes..


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 13, 2009)

yuba said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just giving my opinion, no need for me to be punished because I can give my thoughts about something.   D:

@ricano: Yep, you still high these days? /reference to picture/


----------



## Miranda (Oct 13, 2009)

Course I've seen Niko.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 13, 2009)

Yep yep


----------



## Ricano (Oct 13, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> yuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, high on life

and yeah


----------



## Zex (Oct 13, 2009)

yep


----------



## Pear (Oct 13, 2009)

Si.


----------



## kalinn (Oct 13, 2009)

yep


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 13, 2009)

yes i like cookies too


----------



## Yokie (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes. I also like cookies.


----------



## Josh (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Hiro (Oct 14, 2009)

yuss


----------



## Nic (Oct 14, 2009)

No.


----------



## Shiny Star (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## JamesBertie (Oct 14, 2009)

no


----------



## AndyB (Oct 14, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Josh (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes


----------



## nooky13 (Oct 14, 2009)

yes


----------



## Thunder (Oct 14, 2009)

<small>Unfortunately</small>, yes.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 14, 2009)

Of course


----------



## Thunder (Oct 14, 2009)

Yep


----------



## nooky13 (Oct 14, 2009)

yes sadly


----------



## Thunder (Oct 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> <small>Unfortunately</small>, yes.


^


----------



## AndyB (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh that did make me laugh.

Yes, gladly. =3


----------



## SamXX (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes and The love is in your signature. Amazing song.

♫What's wrong with the world mama, people killing like they all got no mama's.


----------



## DevilGopher (Oct 14, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Resonate (Oct 14, 2009)

Yea


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 14, 2009)

somewhat


----------



## Nightray (Oct 15, 2009)

Sure.


----------



## kalinn (Oct 15, 2009)

yep yep yep


----------



## Nightray (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Oct 17, 2009)

Definitly


----------



## rafren (Oct 17, 2009)

No...


----------



## Sab (Oct 18, 2009)

mhm


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 18, 2009)

No


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Liv (Oct 18, 2009)

Um...Yeah


----------



## Josh (Oct 18, 2009)

Ye


----------



## robo.samurai (Oct 18, 2009)

yeah


----------



## kalinn (Oct 18, 2009)

seen you around a couple times


----------



## Zex (Oct 18, 2009)

ye


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nope


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 18, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Resonate (Oct 18, 2009)

Definitely.

Nice Sig btw


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Oct 18, 2009)

no, not really.


----------



## Nightray (Oct 18, 2009)

Ehh, yuhh.


----------



## Pup101 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ive seen you around.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Oct 18, 2009)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## kalinn (Oct 18, 2009)

seen you a couple times


----------



## Nightray (Oct 25, 2009)

All the time.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 25, 2009)

a little bit


----------



## Shiny Star (Oct 27, 2009)

You are from the pary. Yes  :veryhappy:


----------



## StarBurst (Oct 27, 2009)

Ive seen you around. That avatar scars me.  :'(


----------



## Shiny Star (Oct 27, 2009)

StarBurst said:
			
		

> Ive seen you around. That avatar scars me.  :'(


Why thank you?

Who are you then? lol


----------



## StarBurst (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm a new person. I make video games, sigs and stuffz.  :3


----------



## Shiny Star (Oct 27, 2009)

I see, never heard of you.


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 27, 2009)

I remember you by your sig.


----------



## Shiny Star (Oct 27, 2009)

Really?

I don't know much. As I don't know you.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 27, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Elliot (Oct 27, 2009)

Aim BUDDEH


----------



## Yokie (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 27, 2009)

OMG YOU'RE THAT CELEBRITY WHO ATE ALL THE PIES AREN'T YOU!?!


----------



## Ricano (Oct 27, 2009)

No


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 27, 2009)

And you are???

Nah, jk. Yea, you is.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 27, 2009)

>.>

yeah


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 27, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

ohai


----------



## Hiro (Oct 27, 2009)

Yea!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Resonate (Oct 27, 2009)

Of Course


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes sir


----------



## Yokie (Oct 28, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> OMG YOU'RE THAT CELEBRITY WHO ATE ALL THE PIES AREN'T YOU!?!


How did you know??? XD


And YES.


----------



## Wish (Oct 29, 2009)

Nope.......


----------



## Ricano (Oct 29, 2009)

You stalked with me that one time? Remember?
Good times xd
Yes you're famous


----------



## Kiley (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

Cant say I have seen you that much sorry.


----------



## kierraaa- (Oct 29, 2009)

No.


----------



## djman900 (Oct 29, 2009)

jeh


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## fitzy (Oct 29, 2009)

Not too familiar to me, 'cause you just returned.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 29, 2009)

yep


----------



## Nightray (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 29, 2009)

Not at yes.


----------



## Resonate (Oct 29, 2009)

Definitely


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 29, 2009)

Yus.


----------



## Pear (Oct 29, 2009)

Yesh.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Micah (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

Very


----------



## bittermeat (Nov 15, 2009)

yup.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Nightray (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Fontana (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 15, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Fontana (Nov 15, 2009)

Sure have.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Fontana (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh please, everybody has seen Master Crash!


----------



## merinda! (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, Naw, Maybs, Yes.


----------



## bittermeat (Nov 15, 2009)

I know yu


----------



## Callie (Nov 16, 2009)

yep


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2009)

Your a nobody, but its OK. That how I am too. No body loves me IRL. Im going to go and cry.


----------



## Callie (Nov 20, 2009)

Megamant125 said:
			
		

> Your a nobody, but its OK. That how I am too. No body loves me IRL. Im going to go and cry.


I think I'll join you, got an extra box of tissues?


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 20, 2009)

Barely remember you from November.


----------



## kalinn (Nov 20, 2009)

yeh


----------



## Resonate (Nov 20, 2009)

Definitely Famous


----------



## Ricano (Nov 20, 2009)

Of course.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 21, 2009)

yep ive seen ive seen


----------



## Pear (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## kalinn (Nov 21, 2009)

ohh the one who made the awesome beta fish/spongebob sig! 
xDDDD yes, very famous!


----------



## Ricano (Nov 21, 2009)

You be part of the TBT Night Crew :-D


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 21, 2009)

RIKYNO

sure you are.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 21, 2009)

Duuuude, I thought you died.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 21, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Duuuude, I thought you died.


nonsense.
I AM IMMORTAL.

also I kinda stay on my own site more...PRETTY STUPID HUH


----------



## Ricano (Nov 21, 2009)

Vaati227 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very stupid.
Your soul belongs to TBT now.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 21, 2009)

I have no soul. >:3


----------



## Cottonball (Nov 21, 2009)

Nu ..


----------



## Fillfall (Nov 21, 2009)

many pages :O
I have never seen you


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 21, 2009)

i memember you


----------



## sunate (Nov 21, 2009)

Of course.


----------



## merinda! (Nov 21, 2009)

Half and half.


----------



## Fontana (Nov 21, 2009)

Sure do.


----------



## sunate (Nov 21, 2009)

Seen u here and there.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 21, 2009)

Nah.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 21, 2009)

Yesh


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 21, 2009)

nope


----------



## Elliot (Nov 21, 2009)

Kinda.


----------



## Fontana (Nov 21, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Lewis (Nov 21, 2009)

Suppose.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 21, 2009)

Back at you.


----------



## Zex (Nov 21, 2009)

Of course


----------



## Elliot (Nov 21, 2009)

Of course too ;].


----------



## John102 (Nov 21, 2009)

yayaya


----------



## bittermeat (Nov 21, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 21, 2009)

I AM.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 21, 2009)

Ya.


----------



## SamXX (Nov 21, 2009)

Seen you..


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 21, 2009)

Who hasn't seen you?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 21, 2009)

A bit.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday, And Yes.


----------



## easpa (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Ricano (Nov 21, 2009)

Yep


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeppers.

And thanks knight.


----------



## merinda! (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes,
Happy Birthday btw.


----------



## Numner (Nov 21, 2009)

Here and there


----------



## Josh (Nov 21, 2009)

Ofcourse.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2009)

Somewhat.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 21, 2009)

Of course


----------



## Numner (Nov 21, 2009)

Never


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2009)

Who now?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 21, 2009)

WHo the heck is that?
Prob some ACCF Noob.


----------



## Cool J (Nov 21, 2009)

No not really.


----------



## muffun (Nov 21, 2009)

Sort of.


----------



## Nightray (Nov 21, 2009)

I guess so.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 21, 2009)

HOHO

Yes.


----------



## kenziegirl (Nov 21, 2009)

Yup


----------



## merinda! (Nov 21, 2009)

Used to be sorta.
Now, not really.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 21, 2009)

Of course.


----------



## Resonate (Nov 21, 2009)

Definitely


----------



## quincify (Nov 21, 2009)

Yep!


----------



## Magibelly (Nov 21, 2009)

S


----------



## merinda! (Nov 21, 2009)

Ah no?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 21, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## quincify (Nov 21, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Ah no?


That made me lol.
And you have a low post count, but I feel like I see you everywhere so yes.


----------



## Magibelly (Nov 21, 2009)

S


----------



## merinda! (Nov 21, 2009)

quincify said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you have like what 46 more than me, that makes such a difference.
But I don't spam my way up and I usually post in Brewster's or Off Topic .

EDIT; For the past half hour yes.


----------



## quincify (Nov 21, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> quincify said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying I'm famous!
and it's good that you don't spam, like half the people on TBT do.


----------



## Cottonball (Nov 21, 2009)

I have seen you but not that much , so your not famous


----------



## Thunder (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes. <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Wish i haven't</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## merinda! (Nov 22, 2009)

quincify said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounded like you were implying, that you were famous.
:\\


----------



## quincify (Nov 22, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> quincify said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, please forgive me :]


----------



## kalinn (Nov 22, 2009)

yay famous fight!! 
 
im more famous!

and yes.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Thunder (Nov 22, 2009)

Yessir


----------



## merinda! (Nov 22, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> yay famous fight!!
> 
> im more famous!
> 
> and yes.


No, just a small quarrel.


Yes. Indeedy.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 22, 2009)

Ah-yup


----------



## quincify (Nov 22, 2009)

Definitely  ^


----------



## Ricano (Nov 22, 2009)

Little too much >_>
Joke

Yes


----------



## kalinn (Nov 22, 2009)

ohh okay.. a quarrel.. 
and yesssir


----------



## Callie (Nov 22, 2009)

yep


----------



## Nightray (Nov 22, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> HOHO
> 
> Yes.


=o


idunno.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes, hoho.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 22, 2009)

yup


----------



## ipodawesum (Nov 22, 2009)

sorta


----------



## Nightray (Nov 22, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Yes, hoho.


Okay, 4lifeho :}

and yeah.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 22, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no, that's how it would be said in spanish.


----------



## Tornado (Nov 22, 2009)

yes


----------



## Nightray (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 22, 2009)

mhm


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 22, 2009)

Yea, I guess.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 22, 2009)

Hah, And Yesh you are.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Nov 26, 2009)

Maybe... :gyroidconfused:


----------



## JamesBertie (Nov 26, 2009)

no


----------



## Elliot (Nov 26, 2009)

Not really


----------



## Vooloo (Nov 26, 2009)

Eh..


----------



## Elliot (Nov 26, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Yokie (Nov 26, 2009)

Indeed.


----------



## Nic (Nov 26, 2009)

Sometimes.


----------



## Wish (Nov 26, 2009)

Yus.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 26, 2009)

Yep,


----------



## Silently (Nov 26, 2009)

Ha, today


----------



## Thunder (Nov 26, 2009)

Moderately.


----------



## Micah (Nov 26, 2009)

I know you.


----------



## Silently (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, and every time I see their avatar I laugh because it looks so ridiculous >_<


----------



## kenziegirl (Nov 27, 2009)

yes


----------



## Micah (Nov 27, 2009)

I've seen you around.


----------



## quincify (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## merinda! (Nov 27, 2009)

Not, really.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 27, 2009)

Kinda


----------



## Yokie (Nov 27, 2009)

A lot.


----------



## quincify (Nov 27, 2009)

Yea.


----------



## Yokie (Nov 27, 2009)

Yah.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 28, 2009)

I haven't posted in here for a while......

Yes, I've seen you.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 28, 2009)

Kinda


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Nov 29, 2009)

kinda...


----------



## Zex (Nov 29, 2009)

no


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 29, 2009)

no


----------



## Spirit (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm definitely not "famous" >_< .  I just started actually posting like.. yesterday.

But I have seen Jas0n around here...


----------



## Vooloo (Nov 29, 2009)

Not really.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 29, 2009)

MIKU!
Yes.


----------



## Wish (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes,


----------



## Elliot (Nov 29, 2009)

ohai


----------



## Resonate (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Elliot (Nov 29, 2009)

Ohai aaron ;]


----------



## Vooloo (Nov 29, 2009)

Kinda.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 29, 2009)

Yesh you are.


----------



## Silently (Nov 29, 2009)

I have seen the money guy before.


----------



## Vooloo (Nov 29, 2009)

I've seen you before.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 29, 2009)

i have seen you everywhere.


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 29, 2009)

I see you....and I see bodies


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 29, 2009)

No, I am not


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2009)

I have seen mr. rockman before!
i love your toon link signature.


----------



## kalinn (Nov 29, 2009)

nope.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 29, 2009)

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> I have seen mr. rockman before!
> i love your toon ]Hello Chrono Trigger Happy Man.
> 
> Yes, kalinn


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey RockmanEXE, how are you?

Of course I've seen you!


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm just fine.


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 29, 2009)

Ive seen you before rockman.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2009)

i have never seen this, roblox person,
but i only came here last night :}


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 29, 2009)

I feel special


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I feel special


and why is that?


----------



## Resonate (Nov 29, 2009)

RockmanExe said:
			
		

> I feel special


Hey, you have a Toon Link Signature too!  

Yes, I've seen you before


----------



## Judana (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't know you, sorrys XD


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2009)

never saw you :|


----------



## Judana (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't know you either so


----------



## Thunder (Nov 30, 2009)

Not really.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 30, 2009)

ya


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 30, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes and I Know youve seen me.


----------



## Silently (Nov 30, 2009)

^ I have seen you and played with you on ACCF... Then you got annoyed with me... or possibly angry... I don't really know...


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 30, 2009)

Never seen you ever never ever.


----------



## bittermeat (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd say yes.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep I've seen you alot.


----------



## Nightray (Nov 30, 2009)

Nah


----------



## Thunder (Nov 30, 2009)

Yessir ;3


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 30, 2009)

yes ur taht gay guy lol


----------



## Thunder (Nov 30, 2009)

ur taht ghey guy


----------



## Zex (Nov 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ur taht ghey guy


no. never. no one has seen u. nvr!


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 30, 2009)

its speeled "gay" moron lol


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 30, 2009)

Seen you alot.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 30, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> its speeled "gay" moron lol


gtfo ur gay gay *censored.3.0* *censored.3.0* *censored.3.0*  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:     

On topic: Sort of.


----------



## bittermeat (Nov 30, 2009)

:wink:


----------



## Nightray (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 3, 2009)

Yuhh


----------



## Ricano (Dec 3, 2009)

No.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Dec 3, 2009)

never ever ever  hah


----------



## Thunder (Dec 3, 2009)

Yep


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 3, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes Lawl


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2009)

No


----------



## Yokie (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 4, 2009)

Mhm


----------



## Yokie (Dec 4, 2009)

Yez.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 4, 2009)

Kinda


----------



## kalinn (Dec 4, 2009)

yup


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 4, 2009)

Of course not


----------



## Ricano (Dec 4, 2009)

Nah


----------



## Yokie (Dec 4, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 4, 2009)

Not really.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 4, 2009)

Yessir.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 4, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Yessir.


AVATAH STEALAH


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 4, 2009)

yus


----------



## Thunder (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeppie


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 4, 2009)

Doubt it!

C-c-combo breaker!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 4, 2009)

SORRY, that was for crash. Not you. I've seen you twice, so no.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 4, 2009)

Mhm.


----------



## kalinn (Dec 4, 2009)

yup
i miss your old avi


----------



## Resonate (Dec 4, 2009)

Chya!


----------



## Elliot (Dec 4, 2009)

Ohai ! ;]

@kalinn lmao.


----------



## brotatochip (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeaaaah;


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 4, 2009)

Yea


----------



## Thunder (Dec 4, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Elliot (Dec 4, 2009)

Mhm


----------



## Resonate (Dec 4, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Elliot (Dec 4, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Nightray (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah!


----------



## Resonate (Dec 4, 2009)

Definitely


----------



## Nightray (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Riri (Dec 6, 2009)

No.


----------



## Magibelly (Dec 6, 2009)

No.


----------



## Horus (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Ricano (Dec 6, 2009)

Kinda sorta maybe


----------



## Resonate (Dec 6, 2009)

Yus


----------



## kalinn (Dec 6, 2009)

yup


----------



## brotatochip (Dec 6, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Nightray (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes 
( I bet you're gonna say no ;D )


----------



## Ricano (Dec 6, 2009)

Oyus


----------



## brotatochip (Dec 6, 2009)

Chrissss. 
Yessss


----------



## Ricano (Dec 6, 2009)

Mishieee.
Yeah.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 6, 2009)

chyeeeah


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 6, 2009)

Yush.


----------



## Resonate (Dec 6, 2009)

Mhmmm


----------



## Entei Slider (Dec 6, 2009)

Lion Crossing said:
			
		

> ^ I have seen you and played with you on ACCF... Then you got annoyed with me... or possibly angry... I don't really know...


Got over it  and yes poot I have seen you.


----------



## Magibelly (Dec 6, 2009)

A few times.


----------



## Callie (Dec 7, 2009)

Somewhat.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## tazaza (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah. Aren't you in MMC?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2009)

I've known him for a LONG time.


----------



## Pear (Dec 12, 2009)

Yuppers.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 12, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## merinda! (Dec 12, 2009)

Sure.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

Everyone on this page.


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Dec 12, 2009)

yep


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 12, 2009)

Sure

(Post +1 hell yes)


----------



## muffun (Dec 12, 2009)

Ehh. I suppose.


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Dec 12, 2009)

nope


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 13, 2009)

You haven't been on in a long time.
Before yes, now - not that much.


----------



## Nixie (Dec 14, 2009)

I've seen you on


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Dec 14, 2009)

i aint famous


----------



## Numner (Dec 14, 2009)

I believe I've seen you around .-.


----------



## Nightray (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeeeeah.


----------



## Josh (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Nixie (Dec 14, 2009)

"What the person above said"


----------



## Elliot (Dec 14, 2009)

I like your drawings, so yeah kinda.


----------



## Nightray (Dec 14, 2009)

yessir


----------



## lightningbolt (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm kinda so-so


----------



## Placktor (Dec 14, 2009)

Yep


----------



## kalinn (Dec 14, 2009)

nope


----------



## Mimsie (Dec 14, 2009)

No.


----------



## Nightray (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Mimsie (Dec 14, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Nope.


o:
You pm'd mah once.. like a million years ago or somethin xP


----------



## Nightray (Dec 14, 2009)

Mikuru said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I don't remember.


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 15, 2009)

Hardly!


----------



## Nightray (Dec 15, 2009)

=o
sure.


----------



## Nedrian (Dec 15, 2009)

a few times


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 16, 2009)

There is a distinct lack of the 'Buncle in your siggeh! Either that or I'm blind. <_>


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 16, 2009)

I sure know you.


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 16, 2009)

o.o I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing!

I know you too, cuz you make very nice graphics! And I think I voted for yours for the Christmas contest, if I recall correctly.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 16, 2009)

Shuyin said:
			
		

> o.o I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing!
> 
> I know you too, cuz you make very nice graphics! And I think I voted for yours for the Christmas contest, if I recall correctly.


I meant it in a positive way, haha.
Thanks by the way.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep.

I'll catch up to you soon ;o


----------



## Ricano (Dec 16, 2009)

That dude who makes awesome images


----------



## Resonate (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeeeap


----------



## Thunder (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Mimsie (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Resonate (Dec 16, 2009)

Yea


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 16, 2009)

Like yah.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 16, 2009)

yeah


----------



## Nightray (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2009)

No


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 17, 2009)

I do know you.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 17, 2009)

Eh, semi.


----------



## muffun (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 17, 2009)

Yessur


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2009)

From Christmas signature contest.


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 17, 2009)

I might be... Idk... I'm probably known too well for asking too many questions...


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 17, 2009)

Yuppers!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 17, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Eh, semi.


Uhhh?

I don't think I'm semi...

_________________________________________________and yes.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2009)

Of course


----------



## Thunder (Dec 17, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't seen you in awhile, so you seem a little semi-active to me.

Kinda


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made my day  :veryhappy:


----------



## Micah (Dec 17, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 17, 2009)

Mmhmm~!


----------



## kalinn (Dec 17, 2009)

nope


----------



## Josh (Dec 17, 2009)

Yea


----------



## Resonate (Dec 17, 2009)

Si


----------



## Nightray (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeeah.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 17, 2009)

Yus.

Sorry, I haven't been able to work on your signature yet. I'll be able to do it after school tomorrow, because it's my last day before winter break.


----------



## Nightray (Dec 17, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Yus.
> 
> Sorry, I haven't been able to work on your signature yet. I'll be able to do it after school tomorrow, because it's my last day before winter break.


Yeesssir.


Ahhh. Okay.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 17, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vaguely remember you.


----------



## The Fallen (Dec 17, 2009)

Ohay, you're that guy...


----------



## Ricano (Dec 17, 2009)

Havent seen you at all.


----------



## Nightray (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah. The good swimmer. XD


----------



## Ricano (Dec 17, 2009)

Kiley >:/

And yeah, my pimp.


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 17, 2009)

Yarr! You have great taste in games x3


----------



## DashS (Dec 17, 2009)

i've seen u before 
i remember the huey stuff


----------



## Elliot (Dec 17, 2009)

Not that much..


----------



## Nightray (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeeeeeesss.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 18, 2009)

I recently joined....
So...possibly?


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2009)

No.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 18, 2009)

ACdude said:
			
		

> No.


What no im not famous or no your not?


----------



## Yokie (Dec 18, 2009)

tazaza said:
			
		

> Yeah. Aren't you in MMC?


Correct. 

And yes.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 18, 2009)

No


----------



## Yokie (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 18, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Nightray (Dec 18, 2009)

A little.


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 18, 2009)

Omagad is mah wife.


----------



## Nightray (Dec 18, 2009)

Hahaha, You still remember that? XD
and yeah. Princess.


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 18, 2009)

Hellz yeah.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 18, 2009)

Yus I remember you :3 I think you posted in my introduction topic! Yayyy~


----------



## Ricano (Dec 18, 2009)

Of course


----------



## Yokie (Dec 18, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Entei Slider (Dec 18, 2009)

Never seen you in my life............ <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Just kidding</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Erin14 (Dec 18, 2009)

never saw u before


----------



## Yokie (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Nightray (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 18, 2009)

Yuppers! :]


----------



## Josh (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Marcus (Dec 18, 2009)

Of course.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 18, 2009)

nope


----------



## Nightray (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Horus (Dec 18, 2009)

No.


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 18, 2009)

OHMAYGAD IT'S WHORUS! Hai.


----------



## Sky master (Dec 18, 2009)

who the hell are you?
(idk who you are!)


----------



## Nightray (Dec 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> No.


Yeah, I love you too.

and not really.


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 18, 2009)

Sky master said:
			
		

> who the hell are you?
> (idk who you are!)


... I'm kind of insulted.

Ohai Jojo.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 18, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 18, 2009)

3rd time you responded to my Are you Famous on TBT posts. XDDD
And yeah @ master crash.


----------



## Horus (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, you're all over our Brawl threads now ;o

It's supposed to be a secret

@Jojo:<3


----------



## Elliot (Dec 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Yeah, you're all over our Brawl threads now ;o
> 
> It's supposed to be a secret
> 
> @Jojo:<3


Yesh

Your famous :]


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes !


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 18, 2009)

You are.


----------



## Nakota (Dec 19, 2009)

i see you everywhere bittermeat


----------



## kalinn (Dec 19, 2009)

no


----------



## Ricano (Dec 19, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 19, 2009)

Why yus Chris


----------



## Ricano (Dec 19, 2009)

Roberto.
Yeah


----------



## Thunder (Dec 19, 2009)

Don't be *censored.2.0*tin' with Rob! =O

Edit: Or Chris.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Don't be *censored.2.0*tin' with Rob! =O
> 
> Edit: Or Chris.


Oh yeah, or with Bran ;D


----------



## Yokie (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 19, 2009)

lol , no


----------



## Thunder (Dec 19, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Josh (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeahh


----------



## Thunder (Dec 19, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Nightray (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeah.


----------



## Numner (Dec 19, 2009)

No


----------



## merinda! (Dec 19, 2009)

He wishes.

<small><small><small><small>/jk</small></small></small></small>


----------



## Numner (Dec 19, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> He wishes.
> 
> <small><small><small><small>/jk</small></small></small></small>


It appears I must do a scandal.

*takes off panties*

And shya


----------



## merinda! (Dec 19, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-mez, is scarred(sp?) for life.
:\\


----------



## Yokie (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Nightray (Dec 20, 2009)

Sure..


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 20, 2009)

Never seen you before in my life.


----------



## Ryusaki (Dec 20, 2009)

I wish,no.


----------



## merinda! (Dec 20, 2009)

Heavens no, child.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Nightray (Dec 21, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 22, 2009)

For sure~ :]


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2009)

Yesiree


----------



## Yokie (Dec 22, 2009)

Yuzz.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Dec 22, 2009)

hmmm soo idk yes no maybe?


----------



## sarahbear (Dec 22, 2009)

No, Dawg.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeppers


----------



## Yokie (Dec 22, 2009)

Duh.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2009)

Uh-huh


----------



## Yokie (Dec 22, 2009)

pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> Duh.


----------



## Nightray (Dec 29, 2009)

Sure.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Dec 29, 2009)

IDK


----------



## Spirit (Dec 29, 2009)

Sure


----------



## Hiro (Dec 29, 2009)

No


----------



## Ricano (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 29, 2009)

no i don't know this guy


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 29, 2009)

Oyes


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 29, 2009)

Rianco said:
			
		

> Oyes


lol rianco

i cant believe you actually went through with it


----------



## Ricano (Dec 29, 2009)

Its sezy


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 29, 2009)

Yesh.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey, Seany.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 29, 2009)

sadly


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## lightningbolt (Dec 29, 2009)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Yes.


Sean? Is that you? You got so...er....Short.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2009)

Hardly, and yes it's me.


----------



## lightningbolt (Dec 29, 2009)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Hardly, and yes it's me.


So..Hows...Hows the Garden?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a garden gnome, just a gnome. There's more than one type ya know.


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 29, 2009)

Gnome said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the underpants gnome. o_o;

And yes~


----------



## Ricano (Dec 29, 2009)

oyes


----------



## lightningbolt (Dec 29, 2009)

Gnome said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...you are a WoW Gnome?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2009)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:l I'ma Guardin' Gnome.


----------



## merinda! (Dec 29, 2009)

Ah yee.


----------



## kalinn (Dec 29, 2009)

Yessir.


----------



## Nightray (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeeah.


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 30, 2009)

nooope.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes, I am.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 30, 2009)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Yes, I am.


SAM I AM
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/tTwM2wQ9Nh4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/tTwM2wQ9Nh4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Marcus (Dec 30, 2009)

Yerp


----------



## Nightray (Dec 30, 2009)

Nah.


----------



## muffun (Dec 30, 2009)

A lil.


----------



## Josh (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Nightray (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Spirit (Dec 30, 2009)

Umm.. kinda.


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 30, 2009)

I've seen you around.


----------



## ipodawesum (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey Trav-

ohwait



yes ive seen you oxygen.


----------



## merinda! (Dec 30, 2009)

Mmm.......
Not really.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 30, 2009)

Emerald? :0


----------



## merinda! (Dec 30, 2009)

Rianco said:
			
		

> Emerald? :0


Ahhh. Yeee.
)


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 30, 2009)

Nah


----------



## merinda! (Dec 30, 2009)

Never seen that woman in my life.
;O


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 30, 2009)

xD
Nope never heard of her


----------



## Nightray (Dec 31, 2009)

No.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 31, 2009)

Naw


----------



## Hal (Dec 31, 2009)

WHAT!! Ive never heard of this so you say "Marcus" let alone know that he was originally "sermantopp" you people are mad I tell you mad.


----------



## Kano (Dec 31, 2009)

No i'm new.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 31, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Marcus (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Kano (Dec 31, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 31, 2009)

No.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## FITZEH (Dec 31, 2009)

Yus


----------



## Marcus (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2009)

Kinda, not really.


----------



## Josh (Dec 31, 2009)

Yea


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2009)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Yup.


Yes...
But you're not the mankidboything you used to be!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2009)

Nope





yes lulz


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 31, 2009)

Meh, Nah


----------



## Micah (Dec 31, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Thunder (Dec 31, 2009)

Yesh


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Dec 31, 2009)

I've seen you before Master Crash.. ^


----------



## Thunder (Dec 31, 2009)

Seen you too, Azila.


----------



## Spirit (Dec 31, 2009)

Yup yup


----------



## Thunder (Dec 31, 2009)

Yep


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 31, 2009)

Yea,


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Dec 31, 2009)

Seen  Luv be4.. ALOT!


----------



## Elliot (Dec 31, 2009)

Yu banned me >: D


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen you. And I banned you from my town for a reason.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 31, 2009)

Perv D;
Lawl , Sowwie. ;P


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 31, 2009)

Yea ^


----------



## Ricano (Jan 1, 2010)

My other pimp


----------



## merinda! (Jan 1, 2010)

Heehehee No.
)


----------



## Ricano (Jan 1, 2010)

:0

*Sulks*


----------



## Elliot (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes. ;D


----------



## merinda! (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 1, 2010)

TO MEH?


----------



## merinda! (Jan 1, 2010)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> TO MEH?


Well, you were the above post.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 1, 2010)

Then COMMENT ABOUT MEH NAO.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 1, 2010)

No


----------



## Mimsie (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## muffun (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorta


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 1, 2010)

I know ya.


----------



## Mimsie (Jan 1, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 2, 2010)

Seen ya a copule like 6 times..


----------



## Josh (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 2, 2010)

Yup.. Seen ya like 5 or 8 times.


----------



## merinda! (Jan 2, 2010)

Not really.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## muffun (Jan 2, 2010)

Not really


----------



## Vooloo (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 2, 2010)

UH HUH


----------



## merinda! (Jan 2, 2010)

Spose.

EDIT; Yes.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Vooloo (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 2, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 2, 2010)

Uhuh.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 2, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 2, 2010)

Sure am


----------



## Ricano (Jan 2, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## kalinn (Jan 2, 2010)

yup


----------



## Phil (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Ricano (Jan 3, 2010)

Of course


----------



## Mimsie (Jan 3, 2010)

Yea.


----------



## Phil (Jan 3, 2010)

um..sure?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 3, 2010)

Few times.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 3, 2010)

Alot


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 3, 2010)

INFAMOUS


----------



## Phil (Jan 3, 2010)

yes


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 3, 2010)

Eh.. Yeah..


----------



## merinda! (Jan 3, 2010)

Kind of.


----------



## Fishchan (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes yes yes <3


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 3, 2010)

Seen 'em recently


----------



## Caleb (Jan 3, 2010)

Quite a bit lately.


----------



## merinda! (Jan 3, 2010)

Checked your name change, never seen you lurkin before.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeppers.


----------



## muffun (Jan 5, 2010)

No.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes..


----------



## merinda! (Jan 5, 2010)

No.


----------



## muffun (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 5, 2010)

No


----------



## Resonate (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## Mimsie (Jan 5, 2010)

Pie.
(Yes)


----------



## merinda! (Jan 5, 2010)

Not really.


----------



## Vooloo (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess.


----------



## Pear (Jan 5, 2010)

Yus.


----------



## Nightray (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 6, 2010)

Nah.


----------



## Nightray (Jan 6, 2010)

D;
Eh.. Kinda.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 6, 2010)

I think so, you where known as Jojo before, right?


----------



## Marcus (Jan 6, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Yokie (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes. And you have brawled with me before.


----------



## Nightray (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> I think so, you were known as Jojo before, right?


.. Yep, I was known as Jojo.

and yeah.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Yokie (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes back to you again >


----------



## muffun (Jan 6, 2010)

Not really.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jan 6, 2010)

Yepyep.


----------



## Vooloo (Jan 6, 2010)

Not really.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah


----------



## muffun (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorta


----------



## merinda! (Jan 6, 2010)

Partly.


----------



## lightningbolt (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm well known kinda


----------



## Vooloo (Jan 6, 2010)

Kinda.


----------



## Erica (Jan 6, 2010)

Never... Lol my last post in here was on page 441


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 7, 2010)

sorta

(i stil don't understand why you said everyone hates you)


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 7, 2010)

uh huh


----------



## Gnome (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes...
Thanks to name history. .o.


----------



## fitzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, definitely.


----------



## merinda! (Jan 8, 2010)

Lolnotreally.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 8, 2010)

Yep, fastest thing alive


----------



## Nixie (Jan 8, 2010)

Darn! Someone posted just before I did >.<
Oh well... XD


----------



## SamXX (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Marcus (Jan 8, 2010)

No


----------



## Nixie (Jan 8, 2010)

Si...


----------



## Resonate (Jan 8, 2010)

You be a bit famous


----------



## Thunder (Jan 8, 2010)

The man who lives in Pootland.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeppers!


----------



## Mimsie (Jan 8, 2010)

Ja.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 8, 2010)

Mhmmm...


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 14, 2010)

^ No


----------



## Marcus (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah


----------



## Micah (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes sir


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 14, 2010)

Yus,


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 14, 2010)

Kind of.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 14, 2010)

yes


----------



## Marcus (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 14, 2010)

Sure


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 14, 2010)

Mhm


----------



## Ricano (Jan 14, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Nixie (Jan 14, 2010)

Yesish


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 14, 2010)

Kinda ^


----------



## Marcus (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeesur


----------



## Ricano (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 14, 2010)

Yus,


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh yeah


----------



## Marcus (Jan 14, 2010)

Hmm, rings a bell


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 15, 2010)

si


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2010)

Ja.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 15, 2010)

I know you, you're pizzaSlyze!


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2010)

YEZZ!


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 15, 2010)

Wait I recognize the pizza name... not the new one...

Why can't more people choose a name and stay with it if only not to confuse people....


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Wait I recognize the pizza name... not the new one...
> 
> Why can't more people choose a name and stay with it if only not to confuse people....


I didn't like my name. >_< 

And yes.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 15, 2010)

I know of you but I don't know you personally.

Edit; That was aimed at Sporge. Also, I know you Yeohkei.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 15, 2010)

You be a bit famous


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes

I just noticed it's been a year since I joined =3


----------



## muffun (Jan 15, 2010)

Yus.


----------



## Box-monkey (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I'm famous in MMC so lots of people know me.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 15, 2010)

Eh, ish.


----------



## kalinn (Jan 15, 2010)

yup


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 15, 2010)

I sure have!


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2010)

Not really.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 15, 2010)

MMMhmmmmm


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2010)

YeEeeEEEeeeEssss...


----------



## muffun (Jan 15, 2010)

Not really


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2010)

Kinda.


----------



## kalinn (Jan 15, 2010)

nope


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2010)

No. I have never seen you before. Nor that username. (unless you were someone then changed it)


----------



## muffun (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> No. I have never seen you before. Nor that username. (unless you were someone then changed it)


Yes I was formerly known as pizzaSlyze.

Aaaaand yes.


----------



## Smartysaar (Jan 15, 2010)

yes


----------



## Micah (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2010)

Y


----------



## Smartysaar (Jan 15, 2010)

yes ive seen u too


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2010)

Indeed. This topic will have over 10,000 posts soon! :O


----------



## Smartysaar (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> Indeed. This topic will have over 10,000 posts soon! :O


WOW true!


----------



## Ricano (Jan 15, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2010)

Si.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 15, 2010)

yep


----------



## SamXX (Jan 15, 2010)

SEEN YOU!


----------



## SilverCyrus (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes,

oh god this Topics gotten huge.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes. 20 posts left...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 15, 2010)

ya


----------



## Ricano (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2010)

Yah.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Jan 15, 2010)

no,

>.<


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 15, 2010)

no


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2010)

"No."


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 15, 2010)

nope.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 15, 2010)

Nah


----------



## muffun (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 15, 2010)

yeh


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 15, 2010)

Yew got 1000th page!
Yus.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2010)

But who will get 10000th post???

And yes.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 15, 2010)

I will OFC, and yes ^.-


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2010)

No, I will. XP

Yes.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Jan 15, 2010)

yes,

<.<


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 15, 2010)

Yessss


----------



## Resonate (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea


----------



## SamXX (Jan 15, 2010)

Yess and 10000!! <3

I got the 10000th post!! BOOYAHH!!


----------



## Ricano (Jan 15, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 15, 2010)

yupz


----------



## kalinn (Jan 15, 2010)

name changes >:/ 

but i think ive seen you a lil bit


----------



## SamXX (Jan 15, 2010)

YES GAGA HAIR<3


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgzKTNfve3I


----------



## Nightray (Jan 15, 2010)

yah


----------



## Wish (Jan 15, 2010)

Yup ;3


----------



## kalinn (Jan 15, 2010)

xD sam, you always make me laugh when you say somethin bout the gaga hair 
lol never gonna forget that huh? xD 

and yes


----------



## Wish (Jan 15, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> xD sam, you always make me laugh when you say somethin bout the gaga hair
> lol never gonna forget that huh? xD
> 
> and yes


PERRY!<3
and yes btw.


----------



## merinda! (Jan 15, 2010)

Defs.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2010)

yuh


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 15, 2010)

You seem vaguely familiar. =o


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2010)

NO NEVER


----------



## SamXX (Jan 15, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> xD sam, you always make me laugh when you say somethin bout the gaga hair
> lol never gonna forget that huh? xD
> 
> and yes


It's because it was sooo cool! I want to have a go but I'm a boy so it doesn't work XD

Annnyway...
Yes.


----------



## kalinn (Jan 15, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, lady gaga's was fake. 
you can have a fake one too xD 

and yes


----------



## Nightray (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2010)

HELLO JOJO


----------



## Numner (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Ricano (Jan 15, 2010)

Of course :L


----------



## SamXX (Jan 15, 2010)

I know you, you're the one called RicanoFohLyfe :O


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 15, 2010)

Yus,


----------



## kalinn (Jan 15, 2010)

oyes


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 15, 2010)

Si!


----------



## Ricano (Jan 15, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> I know you, you're the one called RicanoFohLyfe :O


never mention that name again, Sam
NEVUR.

And yes, my ex-pimp


----------



## muffun (Jan 15, 2010)

Oyush


----------



## SamXX (Jan 15, 2010)

Rianco said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry D:
You could dig around for my first username (It's much more embarrassing XD)

And I know that McMuffun!


----------



## merinda! (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, OneOfTheCityFolk.


----------



## Joe (Jan 15, 2010)

yeeeah, Emerald. ^-^


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 15, 2010)

Yep!


----------



## muffun (Jan 15, 2010)

Kinda.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 15, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> Yes, OneOfTheCityFolk.


;-;

N Yup


----------



## muffun (Jan 15, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


olol 

And yesiree.


----------



## merinda! (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Smartysaar (Jan 15, 2010)

nope


----------



## Vooloo (Jan 15, 2010)

No.


----------



## muffun (Jan 15, 2010)

Kinda.


----------



## Erica (Jan 15, 2010)

xela. said:
			
		

> sorta
> 
> (i stil don't understand why you said everyone hates you)


Never said that deary.

Muffin: Nope.


----------



## Smartysaar (Jan 16, 2010)

@ muffun yes lots @erica nope


----------



## Nightray (Jan 16, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> HELLO JOJO


HELLO BRANBRAN.

and yes.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

YESSIREE.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 16, 2010)

Sure, why not


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 16, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 16, 2010)

yes


----------



## Yokie (Jan 16, 2010)

Yez.


----------



## Nightray (Jan 16, 2010)

Yah


----------



## Yokie (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 16, 2010)

Never seen you before O_e


----------



## Yokie (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 16, 2010)

yeh


----------



## Josh (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## Hiro (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 16, 2010)

Yus


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 16, 2010)

yes,a few times


----------



## Smartysaar (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 16, 2010)

Seen you around.


----------



## Smartysaar (Jan 16, 2010)

Yup u too=)


----------



## Yokie (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 17, 2010)

Uh huh


----------



## Leslie141 (Jan 17, 2010)

yup


----------



## muffun (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeeha


----------



## Yokie (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Nightray (Jan 18, 2010)

yepyep


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 18, 2010)

You used to be. Then you changed your name.


----------



## Pear (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes.

I really don't get the point of this game. Scrolling down the topic you just see, "Yes, yup, yeah, of course, very much, etc etc." We're such a tight knit community that everyone knows everyone unless you've only been here for a few days.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 18, 2010)

You are very well known pear because of the time paradox adventure we went through.

Just spicing things up.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 19, 2010)

Sure.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 19, 2010)

I've never seen you ever in the entirety my life >|


----------



## Thunder (Jan 19, 2010)

Ron who? >:l


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 19, 2010)

I do have testicles, tyvm.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 19, 2010)

Yup


----------



## Ricano (Jan 19, 2010)

Roberto be famous. >.>

Yes, very famous


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 19, 2010)

oyes


----------



## iVocaloid (Jan 19, 2010)

Maybe.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 19, 2010)

Kinda sorta maybe


----------



## iVocaloid (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes. Maybe. I dunno.


----------



## merinda! (Jan 19, 2010)

Sort of.
[:


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 19, 2010)

Yesh!


----------



## Yokie (Jan 20, 2010)

Indeed.


----------



## Nightray (Jan 20, 2010)

YES.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 20, 2010)

Yessire.


----------



## m12 (Jan 20, 2010)

My apologies, I've only seen you recently.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 20, 2010)

No.


----------



## Micah (Jan 20, 2010)

@males: I've seen you somewhere but it wasn't on TBT.

@Andy: Yes


----------



## Yokie (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 20, 2010)

Yerr.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 20, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## Micah (Jan 20, 2010)

Yessir


----------



## Trundle (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh totally! Not.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 20, 2010)

Eh, yeah.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 20, 2010)

Of course


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 20, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Ricano (Jan 20, 2010)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 20, 2010)

I have seen you.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 20, 2010)

(I'm new)


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 20, 2010)

Never seen you before


----------



## Trundle (Jan 20, 2010)

I've seen you.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 20, 2010)

Mrmr, I've seen a lot! I didn't know you were new o-o ...


----------



## merinda! (Jan 20, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Trundle (Jan 20, 2010)

I see you often.


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 20, 2010)

maybe 2 or 3 times.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 20, 2010)

Seen you.


----------



## muffun (Jan 20, 2010)

Definitely.


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 20, 2010)

yup.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2010)

Yea


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 20, 2010)

Yupp!


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 20, 2010)

Yus


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2010)

Sure


----------



## Yokie (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes.

(Wonders why I always get you)


----------



## Nightray (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 21, 2010)

Yus Very


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Jan 21, 2010)

yepp


----------



## Pear (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 21, 2010)

nowai


----------



## Nightray (Jan 22, 2010)

yeeeah.


----------



## Hal (Jan 22, 2010)

Seen You Around


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Hal (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah Boi!


----------



## merinda! (Jan 22, 2010)

Seen you 'round.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 22, 2010)

Seen you 'round too.


----------



## Nightray (Jan 22, 2010)

Yessss.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 22, 2010)

Never.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 24, 2010)

Uh-huh.


----------



## HumanResources (Jan 24, 2010)

No, I'm relatively new to the site... (Been around for two weeks)  so no I don't think I am famous.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 24, 2010)

I thought you've been here for a while, I've seen you before.


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 24, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 24, 2010)

Never seen you.


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 24, 2010)

its alright your new thats why


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 24, 2010)

Yus


----------



## merinda! (Jan 24, 2010)

I remeber you.
Yeah, just not as much.

Edit; You're wayy too fast.
Yes.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 24, 2010)

ohellnaw.


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 24, 2010)

Do I know you sir?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 24, 2010)

Peekab00m, were you saying I'm new? Because, I think you should check the date I came here. Not "that" new.. Btw, your cat looks cute! Tee hee.

And yeahhh!


----------



## Ricano (Jan 24, 2010)

Of course


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 24, 2010)

Nah


----------



## Ricano (Jan 24, 2010)

D:
ihy


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 24, 2010)

ily2
;]


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 24, 2010)

Of course.


----------



## muffun (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## Smartysaar (Jan 24, 2010)

yup 
=)


----------



## muffun (Jan 24, 2010)

No.


----------



## Nightray (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 27, 2010)

Never seen them


----------



## merinda! (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, but.


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 27, 2010)

oyess


----------



## Trundle (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jan 27, 2010)

I think I should, but no, sadly.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2010)

Seen you occasionally


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 27, 2010)

yus very


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 27, 2010)

Quite often these days.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 27, 2010)

Very famous.


----------



## merinda! (Jan 27, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 27, 2010)

Think so.. :/


----------



## Ricano (Jan 27, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 27, 2010)

Of course.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2010)

HI TOM


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 28, 2010)

duh


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 28, 2010)

mmhmm


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jan 28, 2010)

Never have seen you.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 28, 2010)

Nah


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 28, 2010)

Yup


----------



## Princess (Jan 28, 2010)

yes


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh*censored.2.0*son, hellz yus!


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 28, 2010)

Yus!


----------



## Princess (Jan 28, 2010)

Aunty! xD


----------



## muffun (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes. ;o


----------



## merinda! (Jan 28, 2010)

Twin


----------



## Princess (Jan 28, 2010)

yesss


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Princess (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes x]


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 28, 2010)

y'know.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes


----------



## muffun (Jan 29, 2010)

No.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah!


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Micah (Jan 31, 2010)

Sure have


----------



## Wish (Jan 31, 2010)

Mhmm.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 31, 2010)

Yer.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 7, 2010)

Seen you.


----------



## Temari (Feb 7, 2010)

no


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 7, 2010)

No.


----------



## m12 (Feb 7, 2010)

Of course.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 7, 2010)

Seen you.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 7, 2010)

Never seen you.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 7, 2010)

I've seen you like twice =D


----------



## Ron Swanson (Feb 7, 2010)

Never seen you either.

@Ron - Yes. xD


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 8, 2010)

Yus!


----------



## kalinn (Feb 8, 2010)

yesssir


----------



## merinda! (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 8, 2010)

oyess
Very [;


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 8, 2010)

Of course! My bun of luv<3


----------



## kalinn (Feb 8, 2010)

ohhh yess ma'am


----------



## OJ. (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 8, 2010)

I've never seen you, but hi!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh yes! I love her<3


----------



## SamXX (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Mummyyyy 
(Yes)


----------



## OJ. (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 8, 2010)

Never seen you
(;


----------



## Marcus (Feb 8, 2010)

Herrrryup


----------



## OJ. (Feb 8, 2010)

No.


----------



## Jasonnman (Feb 8, 2010)

nope


----------



## Josh (Feb 8, 2010)

Sort of.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## easpa (Feb 8, 2010)

No.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 8, 2010)

No.


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 8, 2010)

Yea

iDnno.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 8, 2010)

Of course! ;D


----------



## easpa (Feb 8, 2010)

OrangeJuice95 said:
			
		

> Of course! ;D


No, you only have 10 posts. :/


----------



## Nightray (Feb 8, 2010)

No.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 10, 2010)

Beginning to.


----------



## Nightray (Feb 10, 2010)

Of course.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 10, 2010)

WHY OF COURSE NOT =O


----------



## OJ. (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes. Definitely yes.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 10, 2010)

Startin' ta


----------



## OJ. (Feb 10, 2010)

Then again, yes.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 10, 2010)

Imma say no. :0
ncvjk;asdcnq


----------



## AndyB (Feb 10, 2010)

I've seen you...


----------



## kalinn (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah.


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 10, 2010)

yus!


----------



## AndyB (Feb 10, 2010)

Seen you a few times.


----------



## Nightray (Feb 10, 2010)

All the time.


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 10, 2010)

oyes


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 11, 2010)

Chyeah.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 11, 2010)

OMG ITS BITTERMEAT!?! Omg he's lyk, so totally famous.

Can you lyk, give me your autograph!?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, it's the guy with the *censored.3.0*ed up "o" key.


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 11, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 11, 2010)

Who be yee? Gtfo, i'm trying to get bittermeat's autograph! >:


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 11, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Who be yee? Gtfo, i'm trying to get bittermeat's autograph! >:


In your dreams, biatch.

=3


----------



## HumanResources (Feb 11, 2010)

Nope, pretty sure I'm not famous.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 11, 2010)

Know ya.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 13, 2010)

Yus.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 13, 2010)

Only seen of late


----------



## Thunder (Feb 13, 2010)

I'VE NEVER SEEN DEESER BREETEESH MAN IN MY LIFE, OFFICER.


----------



## kalinn (Feb 13, 2010)

ohhh yes


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 13, 2010)

Pshhh,
Who dat be?


----------



## kalinn (Feb 13, 2010)

uhh who?  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## OJ. (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeahh <33

wayt, i don't know you.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 13, 2010)

A talking fruit, zomg


----------



## OJ. (Feb 13, 2010)

Yesh.

I'M NOT A TALKING FRUIT.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 13, 2010)

Talking color?


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 13, 2010)

Yus!
You are teh Matser?


----------



## OJ. (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes. And, yes, I am a talking fr00t.

I'm a n00b. ;D


----------



## Thunder (Feb 13, 2010)

A caring pastry.

Edit: @Orange: Yep


----------



## Trundle (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 13, 2010)

Psh, yeah.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 13, 2010)

Yea.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 13, 2010)

like a boss


----------



## OJ. (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes, I have seen you.


----------



## lightningbolt (Feb 13, 2010)

Eh.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 13, 2010)

nope, rarely see yew bolt


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, I haven't seen you THAT much though.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 13, 2010)

I've seen you.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen you too.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 13, 2010)

Kinda.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 13, 2010)

Duh bitterest meat in dis 'here  town.


----------



## Princess (Feb 13, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Duh bitterest meat in dis 'here  town.


OhEmGee
Who are you? O:


----------



## Smash Genesis (Feb 14, 2010)

Nope, nada.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 14, 2010)

Nooo


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 14, 2010)

Like 5 times.. :l


----------



## Smartysaar (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes Lots =D


----------



## Thunder (Feb 15, 2010)

Indeed.


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 15, 2010)

75% maybe?


----------



## merinda! (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorta.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 15, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 15, 2010)

Who the heck are you?
<3


----------



## OJ. (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, I haven't posted here in a looooooooooooooooooong time.



xDDD


----------



## OJ. (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes. 

You are a site celebrity.


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes,just once though.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 20, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Yes,just once though.


http://www.youtube.com/v/2ryLkTFuRrU&autoplay=1


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 20, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You my sir,have made my day,MR.L THEME FTW!



and yes,i have seen u like a loooooot.


----------



## m12 (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice to see you again, Master Crash. You are very well known.

Same with you, Mr. L.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 20, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Nice to see you again, Master Crash. You are very well known.
> 
> Same with you, Mr. L.


Yep, i've seen ya, someone who i need to try hard in order to get a better sig >3


----------



## Trundle (Feb 20, 2010)

Totally.


----------



## Erica (Feb 20, 2010)

Somewhat.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 20, 2010)

Somewhat for you too. I've only seen you 3 times.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Erica (Feb 20, 2010)

Mrmr said:
			
		

> Somewhat for you too. I've only seen you 3 times.


You keep track?! D'awwww<3

Orangejuice: yes.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 20, 2010)

No, I just remember, once at my shop, and I know I saw you another time.


----------



## D Man 83 (Feb 20, 2010)

never have saw you before now


----------



## Josh (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, I made your signature ages ago


----------



## Trundle (Feb 20, 2010)

Totally famous.


----------



## Numner (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorta


----------



## Trundle (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 20, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## NGT (Feb 20, 2010)

No


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 20, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Erica (Feb 20, 2010)

I haven't seen you often.


----------



## NGT (Feb 20, 2010)

no


----------



## OJ. (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes and no.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, but not that much.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## merinda! (Feb 20, 2010)

Two Fifths.


----------



## NGT (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm Infamous on TBT


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 20, 2010)

No.


----------



## fitzy (Feb 20, 2010)

In a bad way..


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe once or twice.


----------



## Numner (Feb 20, 2010)

meh


----------



## OJ. (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Ricano (Feb 20, 2010)

hellnaw.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 20, 2010)

Never.


----------



## merinda! (Feb 20, 2010)

Definitely not famous.


----------



## Ricano (Feb 20, 2010)

You wish.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 20, 2010)

Um... yes?


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 20, 2010)

No.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Feb 23, 2010)

never seen u once


----------



## m12 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have never seen you before.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 23, 2010)

Haven't seen you in awhile :U

@Male: Seen ya


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice to see you again :]


----------



## Erica (Feb 23, 2010)

never seen you !


----------



## OJ. (Feb 23, 2010)

Seen you.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2010)

Seen you around.


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Feb 23, 2010)

Seen You


----------



## Callie (Feb 24, 2010)

I sees ya


----------



## Kyle (Feb 24, 2010)

Not really.


----------



## Callie (Feb 25, 2010)

not so much


----------



## Fishchan (Feb 25, 2010)

Seen you many many times lol


----------



## easpa (Feb 25, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 25, 2010)

Hmm. Yep.


----------



## Josh (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeahh


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 25, 2010)

Never in my life


----------



## Ricano (Feb 25, 2010)

No.


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 25, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol I think you are , havent seen you much but remeber you .. I think


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 25, 2010)

Somewhat.


----------



## Elliot (Feb 25, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Temari (Feb 25, 2010)

A lot of people know me as liking anime and manga. So basically when someone says, "Hey do you know Mint...uh..." "MintSwift. YEah she like's anime and manga..." 

I don't know...
Something like that XD


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 25, 2010)

Sure,


----------



## Thunder (Feb 25, 2010)

A loving bun? Yep.


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 25, 2010)

Yupp


----------



## Temari (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm really not sure...


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 25, 2010)

MintSwift said:
			
		

> I'm really not sure...


.. Iunno people know you as anoying


----------



## muffun (Feb 25, 2010)

Yerp.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeppers.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 25, 2010)

Ew, no.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Feb 25, 2010)

Seen you in a lot of places.

Especially in my Lawn


----------



## OJ. (Feb 25, 2010)

No.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 25, 2010)

nowai


----------



## Thunder (Feb 25, 2010)

Yessir


----------



## OJ. (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Fishchan (Feb 26, 2010)

Once


----------



## Yokie (Feb 27, 2010)

Twice.


----------



## Ricano (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Josh (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## Smartysaar (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Yokie (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## easpa (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah


----------



## Yokie (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 27, 2010)

Mhmm


----------



## Yokie (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## nooky13 (Feb 27, 2010)

yes


----------



## Yokie (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep...


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 27, 2010)

Uh huh!


----------



## Elliot (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes. ;D


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 27, 2010)

Yuss


----------



## Kyle (Feb 27, 2010)

No.


----------



## Yokie (Feb 27, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## easpa (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 27, 2010)

No


----------



## Wish (Feb 27, 2010)

Yea....


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 27, 2010)

Mhmm


----------



## Yokie (Feb 27, 2010)

Yesh.


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 27, 2010)

Yup


----------



## Yokie (Feb 27, 2010)

Yea.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 27, 2010)

Yerp.


----------



## Wish (Feb 27, 2010)

who r u.


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 27, 2010)

yes .-.


----------



## Wish (Feb 27, 2010)

Mhmm.


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 27, 2010)

Kind of


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 27, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> who r u.


I dun kno

Yesh.


----------



## Wish (Feb 27, 2010)

no. ._. i nevah seen u b4


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 27, 2010)

wut r u


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 27, 2010)

DUDE! I've never ever ever ever seen you.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 27, 2010)

no u n00b


----------



## Wish (Feb 27, 2010)

Im.....























YOUR MASTER. NAO GET IN YOUR POKEBALL.
No. Your a super rare Lugia. D: Nevah seen you.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 27, 2010)

*Rogar  used a MASTERBALL*

*wobble... wobble...!!!*

WILD SAKURA WAS CAUGHT! Give a nickname to captured SAKURA?

[Yes]

*W.E.E.A.B.O.O*

[Cancel]

Yes.


----------



## Wish (Feb 27, 2010)

omg. D: You BETCH. D:










No. Your like a nazi. ._.

Wild Sakura uses Teleport! Sakura Fleed!


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 27, 2010)

Few times..


----------



## Hiro (Feb 27, 2010)

Kinda


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 27, 2010)

*Gets mad* I've seen you before.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes. :3


----------



## OJ. (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 5, 2010)

Kinda.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah

As for me, maybe not as well known since I changed my username...
But, it's JasonBurrows.


----------



## Josh (Mar 5, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 5, 2010)

Ohai Josh, how you?


----------



## Josh (Mar 5, 2010)

Ooh I'm fine, Just bored :/ and Yes.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 5, 2010)

Same, same :T

Yeppers


----------



## Nightray (Mar 6, 2010)

YES.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 6, 2010)

Yea


----------



## Trundle (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes


----------



## OJ. (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 6, 2010)

Yus


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 6, 2010)

Duh.


----------



## OJ. (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## VantagE (Mar 6, 2010)

Don't know


----------



## OJ. (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## merinda! (Mar 6, 2010)

Spose.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 6, 2010)

Yup


----------



## kierraaa- (Mar 6, 2010)

Yus!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 6, 2010)

YuP!


----------



## Trundle (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## OJ. (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 21, 2010)

Sadly, yes.


----------



## OJ. (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Mar 21, 2010)

Never seen you


----------



## Ricano (Mar 21, 2010)

Barely, haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## kalinn (Mar 21, 2010)

oh yes sirrr 
;D


----------



## AndyB (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 21, 2010)

Very :3


----------



## AndyB (Mar 21, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes


----------



## OJ. (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 22, 2010)

No, not really.

Fame is nice, but too much of a good thing is bad. BAD, BAD I SAY. Even though it's just a forum, I'd like to be Mr. Credit-to-team-King-Partycat one day.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, I've seen you before so I think you're well on your way Ren.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 22, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Well, I've seen you before so I think you're well on your way Ren.


Well, I do provide nice opinions and about 80% of my posts are valid, on topic and helpful, 20% of em being random, off topic and ass-talking. Bluntness and Ranting is also included somewhere, and I could always make a Pie Chart.

And in order to be King Partycat, I'll need some followers. That'll be the day bro, yes it will. Now be useful and hand me that bag of fishy crackers over there.


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 22, 2010)

Sure, I guess you could be called famous if you wanted to be.


----------



## merinda! (Mar 22, 2010)

Not really.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 22, 2010)

Seen you around


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 22, 2010)

never


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 22, 2010)

No.


----------



## Josh (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Mar 22, 2010)

One word  4 letters  NOPE


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 22, 2010)

yea


----------



## Liv (Mar 22, 2010)

Yessie


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah


----------



## Resonate (Mar 22, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## Princess (Mar 25, 2010)

Si


----------



## Nightray (Mar 25, 2010)

yeaaah


----------



## Princess (Mar 25, 2010)

NO I DONT KNOW YOU MOTHER


----------



## Callie (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes


----------



## merinda! (Mar 27, 2010)

Not really?


----------



## CatOfTheAbyss (Mar 27, 2010)

@  -mez,  : i've seen them all over here before... therefore he/she/zer  must be  famous!!!
  woo!


----------



## Yokie (Mar 27, 2010)

First time.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 27, 2010)

I guess so.


----------



## Yokie (Mar 27, 2010)

Yea.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 27, 2010)

Yess


----------



## Resonate (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep


----------



## OJ. (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes, a bit.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 27, 2010)

Kinda


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## OJ. (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 27, 2010)

Ohai 'Zila


----------



## OJ. (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Nic (Mar 27, 2010)

Often.


----------



## kierraaa- (Mar 27, 2010)

Yus


----------



## Princess (Mar 27, 2010)

Only boobless


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeahh.


----------



## Fishchan (Jun 18, 2010)

Yess


----------



## Numner (Jun 18, 2010)

Negative? ><


----------



## Trundle (Jun 18, 2010)

Yerp.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes


----------



## D1llon (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 18, 2010)

A few times. :]


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 18, 2010)

ha! no.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah...


----------



## Nic (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice bump Fischan.  To answer the question I believe I'm famous.


----------



## ShiningJPS (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh no. I am no way famous. I'm just a low-life


----------



## OmegaMan (Jun 18, 2010)

Seen you... 3 Times. XD


----------



## merinda! (Jun 18, 2010)

Not really.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 18, 2010)

YESH!


----------



## Princess (Jun 18, 2010)

Seen you once.


----------



## Callie (Jun 18, 2010)

Definitely


----------



## ShiningJPS (Jun 19, 2010)

CherryTree said:
			
		

> Definitely


Sorry... Who are you again?


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 19, 2010)

Some places.


----------



## danny330 (Jun 19, 2010)

umm, sometimes


----------



## Florence (Jun 19, 2010)

Only once >.<


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

I doubt it.


----------



## Numner (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Wish (Jun 19, 2010)

Of course.
C:


----------



## diddygirl97 (Jun 19, 2010)

nope


----------



## Phil (Jun 19, 2010)

Nope


----------



## diddygirl97 (Jun 19, 2010)

nope LOL


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 19, 2010)

Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup!


----------



## diddygirl97 (Jun 19, 2010)

yup


----------



## Kyel (Jun 19, 2010)

nope


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 19, 2010)

Yees!


----------



## Trundle (Jun 19, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## Wish (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes


----------



## diddygirl97 (Jun 19, 2010)

yup


----------



## ShiningJPS (Jun 19, 2010)

I've become famous! Lol jk. I'm still a noob in TBT


----------



## diddygirl97 (Jun 19, 2010)

I was on 2 years ago and yup


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 19, 2010)

I have never seen you in my life.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Jun 19, 2010)

nope


----------



## Trundle (Jun 19, 2010)

diddygirl97 said:
			
		

> nope


You haven't been here for 2 years, you wouldn't know anyone. Get out of the topic.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Jun 19, 2010)

NO! I know you tho!


----------



## shaunaxolouise (Jun 21, 2010)

nope.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 21, 2010)

Slowly getting there.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 21, 2010)

Yesh :3


----------



## D1llon (Jun 21, 2010)

multiple times,


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 21, 2010)

I've seen you around lately 8D


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 21, 2010)

Mhmmm ;D.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## AFUGGINBEAR (Jun 21, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Mhmmm ;D.


Cute avatar person! :]

edit- I've seen you, too, TravisTouchdown.


----------



## muffun (Jun 21, 2010)

No.


----------



## m12 (Jun 21, 2010)

Of course.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 21, 2010)

Of course.
(un)

Yes, very.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 22, 2010)

Mhm, yep.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 22, 2010)

Yerpp!


----------



## KaosKittyKat (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah totally ;]

(i think no one has seen me yet x3)


----------



## Nightray (Jun 22, 2010)

Heh, no.


----------



## Fishchan (Jun 24, 2010)

Noo


----------



## Thunder (Jun 24, 2010)

Somewhat


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh yesh.
Hi Brandeh


----------



## Thunder (Jun 24, 2010)

MIshemani, long time no see


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 24, 2010)

What kind of name is that...
Yeah buddy.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm not sure.

What kinda name for a guy is Brandeh? >:L


----------



## Numner (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Thunder (Jun 24, 2010)

Yep, i've seen EyeSoar


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't know, but at least the name I gave you makes sense! 
Unfortunately, yes


----------



## Gnome (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes. <3


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Sean<3


----------



## Thunder (Jun 24, 2010)

ACROX said:
			
		

> I don't know, but at least the name I gave you makes sense!
> Unfortunately, yes


;-;

Yeah.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 24, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just kidding <3
Hi.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 24, 2010)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too little too late ;___; *Cries his eyeballs out*


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 24, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the urge to laugh.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes. *Cries with Brandon*


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh yesh.


----------



## Numner (Jun 24, 2010)

Bunch a bawling

and obby yah


----------



## Thunder (Jun 24, 2010)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you do you heartless bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb

ird.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 24, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go away.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 24, 2010)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't, Numner glued me to the wall.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 24, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're an evil child...


----------



## Thunder (Jun 24, 2010)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says the one laughing at my pain.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 24, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you weren't really in pain, so it doesn't count <3


----------



## Thunder (Jun 24, 2010)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would you know?

*cutcutcut*


----------



## John102 (Jun 24, 2010)

No, I don't have a clue who you are. Not one. Nope, nadda. =B


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 24, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Cause I know you. 

HI JOHN


----------



## AndyB (Jun 24, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 24, 2010)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think you do. >;l

Yes, i have.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 24, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I do.
Yesh.


----------



## Fishchan (Jun 25, 2010)

No ;__;


----------



## Thunder (Jun 25, 2010)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think you know me.

DDAHNT DAHNT DAHNT DAHNT DAHNT DAHNT DAHNT DAHNT, DUH NAH, DUH NUH, DUH NAH, DUH NUH, SHEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWW

Yep, i've seen you around.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes, but not for a long time


----------



## Thunder (Jun 25, 2010)

Same here, been awhile.


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2010)

Only on Tuesdays


----------



## Princess (Jun 25, 2010)

Why hi there Joh--WHO THE HECK R U


----------



## LordJuba (Jun 25, 2010)

I have seen you a few times Pally


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 25, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Wish (Jun 25, 2010)

Sure.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 25, 2010)

I have never seen you in my life.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 25, 2010)

HAI LISA. 
(Sure)


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 25, 2010)

HEY LEX.


----------



## Wish (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes.
I swear you're trying to kill me, stalker.
@_@


----------



## Princess (Jun 25, 2010)

Omg who is this sakura?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2010)

Hardly.
(un)


----------



## merinda! (Jun 25, 2010)

Olook it's the neighbourhood bicycle.

yes ofc.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 25, 2010)

Probably, ...yeah.


----------



## Princess (Jun 25, 2010)

@Chrissy who are you again?

Yep @ roro


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't believe we've met.

@mez
I still love you.


----------



## Princess (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't think we've met either.
Hi I'm Pally


----------



## danny330 (Jun 25, 2010)

uhh, do not think so


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 25, 2010)

I remember the sig.


----------



## merinda! (Jun 25, 2010)

yes


----------



## kalinn (Jun 26, 2010)

My new best fran!


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 26, 2010)

Ive seen the perry avatar before


----------



## Fishchan (Jun 26, 2010)

Geeee .. no


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 26, 2010)

No


----------



## Fishchan (Jun 26, 2010)

Hahah quickly changed your avatar, didn't you? 

NO


----------



## Thunder (Jun 26, 2010)

Hardly ever on

Sniped D: Sorta kinda


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 26, 2010)

OH YUS


----------



## Black Jack (Jun 26, 2010)

I saw one topic by you..


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 26, 2010)

I see you like to play forum games.. :]


----------



## Black Jack (Jun 27, 2010)

Oooh, you got me


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 27, 2010)

;]


----------



## Black Jack (Jun 27, 2010)

How'd you know?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes, your photography. <3


----------



## Black Jack (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes, your comments on said photography


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 27, 2010)

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Yes, your photography. <3


Ohhh yay!

I remember you had a photo with your little asian boy face C: So yes you are.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 27, 2010)

yes


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 27, 2010)

yes


----------



## Vooloo (Jun 27, 2010)

No. Pfffff-


----------



## Ricano (Jun 27, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he meant BlackJack, not you. 

And yes, very.


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 27, 2010)

no


----------



## danny330 (Jun 27, 2010)

never


----------



## AndyB (Jun 27, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Kelsi has good photography. :/ 

Yes.


----------



## Numner (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah


----------



## Josh (Jun 27, 2010)

Rebma girl is back?!

Anyway yeah.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 27, 2010)

'Allo Josh


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 27, 2010)

Yus


----------



## Shinykiro (Jun 27, 2010)

Multiple times.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 27, 2010)

A few times.


----------



## Zex (Jun 27, 2010)

yea


----------



## AndyB (Jun 27, 2010)

You make me fail epicly. :C

Yes.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes. Hopefully you can get to see toy story 3 sometime. :]


----------



## Fishchan (Jun 27, 2010)

More lately


----------



## Numner (Jun 27, 2010)

Once atbbai w/e


----------



## Zex (Jun 27, 2010)

never


----------



## Elliot (Jun 27, 2010)

hellyus.


----------



## Fishchan (Jun 27, 2010)

I only remember the football


----------



## Ricano (Jun 27, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 27, 2010)

seen you


----------



## merinda! (Jun 27, 2010)

sure


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 27, 2010)

seen you too


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2010)

No one on tbt is famous.

/thread.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 27, 2010)

never seen you before


----------



## Rocketman (Jun 27, 2010)

nope


----------



## Numner (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Rocketman (Jun 27, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Yes


Who's this? Never heard of this guy. Heard of Collin from ShinCity.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2010)

twinkinator said:
			
		

> never seen you before


Impossible.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 27, 2010)

Vaati227 said:
			
		

> twinkinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is possible


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 27, 2010)

twinkinator said:
			
		

> Vaati227 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prove it.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 27, 2010)

I have seen you now


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 27, 2010)

Noo.


----------



## Rocketman (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes. Quite a bit.


----------



## muffun (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd say so.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 27, 2010)

seen you before multiple times


----------



## Nightray (Jun 27, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 27, 2010)

No =/


----------



## merinda! (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorta.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 27, 2010)

i remember the pac man thingy in your sig


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 27, 2010)

yuh


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Smartysaar (Jun 27, 2010)

Yup


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 28, 2010)

uh huh


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 28, 2010)

twinkinator said:
			
		

> uh huh


Not to be harsh, but I don't think so.

I'm famous, in a way.


----------



## danny330 (Jun 28, 2010)

yes


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 29, 2010)

many times


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 29, 2010)

No.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Rocketman (Jun 29, 2010)

Since I've been here.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 29, 2010)

I see you around rather frequently =)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 29, 2010)

S


----------



## merinda! (Jun 29, 2010)

yeaaaah


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 29, 2010)

Mhmm.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 29, 2010)

Mhmm.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 29, 2010)

Of course.


----------



## muffun (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## Numner (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes


----------



## merinda! (Jun 29, 2010)

sure


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2010)

yerp


----------



## Erica (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes :]


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 30, 2010)

Yessshh!


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2010)

Not that much, but I have seen you around. :]


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 30, 2010)

lol yes


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh you, yes! <3


----------



## danny330 (Jun 30, 2010)

yup


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 30, 2010)

yeah


----------



## Yokie (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Sheep (Jun 30, 2010)

No


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 30, 2010)

@Yeo: Yes, like the 100 other times you were above me. ;D
@Nooky: I know you.


----------



## Wish (Jun 30, 2010)

Of course! C:


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 30, 2010)

who are you?? /


----------



## Erica (Jun 30, 2010)

yup


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 30, 2010)

yes


----------



## Liv (Jun 30, 2010)

No... but maybe it's just me.


----------



## 8bit (Jun 30, 2010)

Somewhat


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 30, 2010)

nope


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2010)

I have seen you around, but not really "famous"


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 30, 2010)

Yesssire.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 30, 2010)

Sure. Bitter.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh yuus


----------



## muffun (Jun 30, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes, my edible son.


----------



## Shinykiro (Jun 30, 2010)

Not really, no.

I might have seen you once before...I just don't recall >> <<


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 30, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Wish (Jul 1, 2010)

You're back!~
Yes, I remember you.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 1, 2010)

i've seen you


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jul 1, 2010)

..no?


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 1, 2010)

haven't seen you


----------



## Liv (Jul 5, 2010)

Not really


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 5, 2010)

I know you.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 5, 2010)

Brandon : D.


----------



## Liv (Jul 5, 2010)

Yep!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 5, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 5, 2010)

yes


----------



## Thunder (Jul 5, 2010)

Eh, more or less.


----------



## Liv (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 5, 2010)

yes


----------



## Nightray (Jul 5, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 5, 2010)

no


----------



## Nightray (Jul 7, 2010)

A couple of times.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 7, 2010)

Hope Estheim <456


----------



## merinda! (Jul 7, 2010)

sure.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jul 7, 2010)

Never in my life, person whose name is kind of hard to spell. =(


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Seen many times before, never spoken.

Especially remember the dancing bunny.


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 8, 2010)

Never seen you before. Are you a old member that just returned?


----------



## Caius (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh yes I definitely know you :>


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 8, 2010)

Seen you before. Your work's amazing.


----------



## Caius (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks! Don't think I know you


----------



## Kyel (Jul 8, 2010)

This guy!


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jul 8, 2010)

^^^ Yeah, I've seen this guy around the forums.


----------



## muffun (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't know about the forums but I always see you in the shoutbox.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 8, 2010)

yess DD


----------



## muffun (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes. ;D


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 8, 2010)

yup


----------



## Caius (Jul 8, 2010)

No idea who you are.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 8, 2010)

never seen you


----------



## Kyel (Jul 8, 2010)

naw ;]


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 8, 2010)

yup


----------



## faithe31 (Jul 8, 2010)

I've definitely seen you Twinkinator! We just visited each other!  You are such a nice host! I have also seen the person above me too!

:gyroidcircle:


----------



## Caius (Jul 8, 2010)

Do not knowww who you areeee.


----------



## Jasonnman (Jul 8, 2010)

no not really i dont think anyway lol


----------



## Liv (Jul 8, 2010)

Noppeee.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 8, 2010)

yup


----------



## Caius (Jul 8, 2010)

Pretty sure I know you Jasonnman. I drew the TBT heroes... maybe it's not you I'm thinking of. So many guys that have names that start with J x.x


----------



## Liv (Jul 8, 2010)

I've seen you around.


----------



## Numner (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 8, 2010)

yes


----------



## Rene (Jul 9, 2010)

yup


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep I know you Rene, you're still on my Friend Roster.


----------



## Liv (Jul 9, 2010)

Not so often these days, but yes.


----------



## Rene (Jul 9, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Yep I know you Rene, you're still on my Friend Roster.


cool  :veryhappy: 


& nope, never heard of this oliviakid


----------



## Liv (Jul 9, 2010)

Rene said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you every once and a while and you might remember AnimalCrossingWhisperer.


----------



## Rene (Jul 9, 2010)

Olivia! said:
			
		

> Rene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do  :O 

hm, so you are famous after all  :veryhappy:


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 9, 2010)

I know you, you were in Aaron's town earlier today. XD


----------



## Trundle (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## Numner (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Trundle (Jul 9, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Yes


Yes, and even more with your new name.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 9, 2010)

many times


----------



## Rene (Jul 11, 2010)

yipyip


----------



## Numner (Jul 11, 2010)

Few times I've seen yoh face in dis place.


----------



## Liv (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeahh.


----------



## Numner (Jul 11, 2010)

Aw Yeah


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 11, 2010)

yup


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 11, 2010)

Seen you a little.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 11, 2010)

seen you


----------



## danny330 (Jul 11, 2010)

yup


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 11, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Shinykiro (Jul 11, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 11, 2010)

Remember sig, not name.


----------



## Numner (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 11, 2010)

<3

Yes.


----------



## Rene (Jul 12, 2010)

sure


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 12, 2010)

A few times.


----------



## Numner (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Caius (Jul 12, 2010)

Definitely.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 12, 2010)

yeah


----------



## Shinykiro (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes. I've seen you lots of times.


----------



## Rene (Jul 24, 2010)

Nope sorry


----------



## ronnir5501 (Jul 24, 2010)

havent seen ya


----------



## Thunder (Jul 24, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 24, 2010)

Damn you Brandon... I obviously went and listened to Thunderstruck.
Well, not damn you... but thank you <3
Oh, and yes.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 24, 2010)

I should change my name to "Baby" see what you do 

Indeedy.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 24, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> I should change my name to "Baby" see what you do
> 
> Indeedy.


I'll find you... that's what.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 24, 2010)

Yup-yup-yupperrrrrrrrrrs.


----------



## Schnookumnookum (Jul 29, 2010)

no


----------



## Rene (Jul 30, 2010)

nope


----------



## Liv (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeshies.


----------



## Yokie (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Rene (Aug 1, 2010)

nope


----------



## Fillfall (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes, but only one time.


----------



## easpa (Aug 2, 2010)

No, not really.


----------



## Chubbunz (Aug 2, 2010)

no,I dont think so?


----------



## easpa (Aug 2, 2010)

No.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 2, 2010)

Yep yep.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea.


----------



## Nightray (Aug 2, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 2, 2010)

Kinda.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 2, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## jrgroom09 (Aug 2, 2010)

Seen you everywhere.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 2, 2010)

seen you in like three thredz, bro.

not so fame us.  5/10


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 2, 2010)

Ever so slightly.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 2, 2010)

I SEEN U B4.

probably 8/10, or 9/10.  fair lee fame us.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 2, 2010)

Seen you a lot lately.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 2, 2010)

relatively some a lotish not really kinda


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Aug 2, 2010)

No, but I wish.


----------



## Liv (Aug 3, 2010)

Often.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 5, 2010)

never


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 5, 2010)

yup


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 5, 2010)

Yus


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 5, 2010)

yup


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 5, 2010)

yes


----------



## Liv (Aug 5, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 5, 2010)

*nods*


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2010)

Why, yes.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 5, 2010)

Why yes, yes you are.


----------



## Liv (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeshie. And now I crave bacon.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2010)

Olivia! said:
			
		

> Yeshie. And now I crave bacon.


I was gonna make a joke there but uh, nah.

Yes, and Happy Birthday btw.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 5, 2010)

yeah

SUP GUISE


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Yes




Maybe

Edit: Sniped D= Hola Psychonuts


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Aug 5, 2010)

I supoooseeee >8D


----------



## Liv (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeshie. That writing is unmistakable.


----------



## Chubbunz (Aug 7, 2010)

yes


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 7, 2010)

no


----------



## kierraaa- (Aug 7, 2010)

Yahh .


----------



## Liv (Aug 7, 2010)

In the middle.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 7, 2010)

yus!


----------



## Liv (Aug 7, 2010)

Alfredddddd <3 (yes)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 7, 2010)

??? yes


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 7, 2010)

Heck yeah!


----------



## kalinn (Aug 7, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Liv (Aug 7, 2010)

@Alfred I'm bored out of my mind, at this point I'm writing rubbish.


@kalinn- yep.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 7, 2010)

yepk


----------



## Liv (Aug 7, 2010)

yushie.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 7, 2010)

seen you around hither before


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 7, 2010)

No *even though you've got 11,000 posts plus


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Aug 7, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 11, 2010)

Saw you on the gpx egg clicking thing


----------



## John102 (Aug 11, 2010)

A little famous


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 11, 2010)

quite famous

P.S. am i really a little famous


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 11, 2010)

kinda


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 11, 2010)

AWESOME

also your quite famous


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 11, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeps.


----------



## Trundle (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd say so.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## Chubbunz (Aug 11, 2010)

yeah


----------



## Riri (Aug 14, 2010)

no.
I'm probably not famous unless you read the minecraft thread. In there, I'm slightly active.


----------



## dsmaster64 (Aug 14, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 14, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah.  seen him round these parts.


----------



## Zurmi (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, seen you before.


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 14, 2010)

i have seen you lots of times


----------



## Liv (Aug 14, 2010)

Notorious, not famous.


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 14, 2010)

^ speaks whats on mind


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 14, 2010)

No


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 14, 2010)

^ no


----------



## Liv (Aug 14, 2010)

No.


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 14, 2010)

^yes


----------



## kalinn (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes. I feel bad that everyone is bashing you. lol


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 14, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Yes. I feel bad that everyone is bashing you. lol


Truths be truths.

And yes, I believe I am.


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 14, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Yes. I feel bad that everyone is bashing you. lol


LoL yes and im fine with bashing


----------



## AndyB (Aug 14, 2010)

Nope.avi


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 14, 2010)

^Yes


----------



## kierraaa- (Aug 14, 2010)

Never seen youu .


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 14, 2010)

^yes


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 14, 2010)

Nope...


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 14, 2010)

^yes


----------



## Ricano (Aug 14, 2010)

I would say so.


----------



## Zurmi (Aug 14, 2010)

I believe I have seen you before.


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 14, 2010)

^ i have seen you!!


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 14, 2010)

seen ya around, yup.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 14, 2010)

Of course.


----------



## Nightray (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah.
lol@youravi.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 14, 2010)

Yup.
lol@you
Get back on PS3 >:l


----------



## Nightray (Aug 14, 2010)

Nope.
>:l
I can't.


----------



## kalinn (Aug 14, 2010)

Yep. 
I like your sig


----------



## Ricano (Aug 14, 2010)

Nightray said:
			
		

> Nope.
> >:l
> I can't.


The status says "MCP has relocated Cave." lolwut

Kalinn's as famous as famous can be.


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 14, 2010)

If anyone of you does not know ricano i will go and punch you.


----------



## Nightray (Aug 14, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Nightray said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHAHA, Oh man. I'll tell you what that means later.
@Kalinn, Thank you~ I made it. :>


yeah.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 14, 2010)

No.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

sadry, yes.


----------



## Trundle (Aug 15, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

I'd assume so.


----------



## KoolKitteh (Aug 15, 2010)

yup


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 15, 2010)

What the...


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

I think so


----------



## ACKid9 (Aug 15, 2010)

I guess so...


----------



## AndyB (Aug 15, 2010)

Edit: no.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 15, 2010)

NEVER SEEN YOU IN MY LIFE.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

HAY I SEEN U B4


----------



## KoolKitteh (Aug 15, 2010)

pretty sure


----------



## Elliot (Aug 15, 2010)

nope.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

seen her once or twice, borderline famous. !


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

*BUT OF COURSE.*


----------



## Ricano (Aug 18, 2010)

Awyeah.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 18, 2010)

Yuppers.


----------



## Muh Pit (Aug 18, 2010)

Nope.avi


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 18, 2010)

sometimes


----------



## Thunder (Aug 19, 2010)

Sure, why not?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 19, 2010)

Meh


----------



## Thunder (Aug 19, 2010)

Hem


----------



## Princess (Aug 19, 2010)

No. :}


----------



## Thunder (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello slowly-decomposing-corpse :0


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 19, 2010)

Of course.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Liv (Aug 19, 2010)

Yep and love the avatar.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 19, 2010)

Edit, a little.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 19, 2010)

Olivia! said:
			
		

> Yep and love the avatar.


Thanks.


@ Andy, Why yes.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 19, 2010)

Indeed.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## muffun (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 19, 2010)

yes


----------



## muffun (Aug 19, 2010)

Si.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 19, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Si.


Yes.

Did you randomize your avatar?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 19, 2010)

*censored.3.0*ING PUG, WUT.

avi - 8/10
sig - (tell me darling can i get a break somehow) 5/10

wait.  what.

yeah, famous.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 19, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0*ING PUG, WUT.
> 
> avi - 8/10
> sig - (tell me darling can i get a break somehow) 5/10


I think you're in the wrong thread bro 

o'Corse


----------



## Ricano (Aug 19, 2010)

Ah-yup.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yep


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 23, 2010)

Nope


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 23, 2010)

Not at all


----------



## Josh (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 23, 2010)

Definately


----------



## Elliot (Aug 23, 2010)

(Wishes people knew Elly was a boy).

Sometimes i see you.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 23, 2010)

Kinda


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 23, 2010)

but of course


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 23, 2010)

^ yeah!


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 23, 2010)

to an extent, yes famuss


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 23, 2010)

Only recently but alot


----------



## kalinn (Aug 23, 2010)

Never seen you before.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 23, 2010)

quite a bit


----------



## muffun (Aug 23, 2010)

Not really.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 23, 2010)

quite a bit lately


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 23, 2010)

^ nope


----------



## Liv (Aug 23, 2010)

Not reallyy


----------



## Liv (Aug 23, 2010)

Not reallyy


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 23, 2010)

Duh. Who am I?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2010)

yes lots


----------



## Liv (Aug 23, 2010)

no not really.


----------



## ronnir5501 (Aug 23, 2010)

yes!


----------



## AndyB (Aug 23, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## JamesBertie (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2010)

nope


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 23, 2010)

No...Atleast I don't think I've seen you...


----------



## JamesBertie (Aug 23, 2010)

No


----------



## Elliot (Aug 23, 2010)

I remembered you a bit.


----------



## JamesBertie (Aug 23, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> I remembered you a bit.


I remember you a bit


----------



## princess-zelda-3 (Aug 23, 2010)

i dont think so


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 23, 2010)

i've seen you.  UR FAME US 2 MEEE


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeas


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 23, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> but of course


<small><small><small><small><small>.</small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 24, 2010)

Alot


----------



## Ricano (Aug 24, 2010)

Seen you many times.


----------



## Caius (Aug 24, 2010)

Not so much


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 24, 2010)

Not really.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Aug 24, 2010)

Yep, I've seen you. 8D


----------



## Caius (Aug 24, 2010)

yep


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 25, 2010)

not much


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 25, 2010)

fairly, yes


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 27, 2010)

quite a bit


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 27, 2010)

gettin there, yes


----------



## Trundle (Aug 27, 2010)

Yea.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 27, 2010)

yupp


----------



## Josh (Aug 27, 2010)

Like, Everywhere I go.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 27, 2010)

Josh is not famous in the slightest, he's just a noob that hacked this forum to make it seem like he has 5400 posts.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 27, 2010)

yes


----------



## williamd (Aug 27, 2010)

maybe...am i?probly not wut do u guys think


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 27, 2010)

williamd said:
			
		

> maybe...am i?probly not wut do u guys think


you're supposed to say/judge if the person who posted last is popular or not, in this case Psychonaut or me.

I've seen you around, but I wouldn't say famous


----------



## williamd (Aug 27, 2010)

oh well i guess ur kinda famous ive seen u alot


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 27, 2010)

williamd said:
			
		

> oh well i guess ur kinda famous ive seen u alot
> *Psychonaut, you are the bell tree.*


I know.  I know.

I have a good feeling about this d00d, guise.  fame us, yes.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 28, 2010)

Of course .


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 28, 2010)

^yeah


----------



## Trundle (Aug 28, 2010)

Obviously.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 28, 2010)

Yep :]


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 28, 2010)

pretty sure you are, yupp


----------



## Yokie (Aug 28, 2010)

Ya.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 28, 2010)

ayup... i seen him


----------



## Liv (Aug 28, 2010)

yep,


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 28, 2010)

Yea


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 28, 2010)

ayup...  keith's gonna take over the wet noodle, ayup.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 28, 2010)

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> quite a bit


 :dance:


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 28, 2010)

fairly fame us


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Aug 28, 2010)

WHO ARE YOU


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 28, 2010)

RAWNNNNNNNNNNNN <3

edit: yes


----------



## Niya (Aug 29, 2010)

*shrugs* probably not


----------



## Yokie (Aug 29, 2010)

Seen you recently.


----------



## Natalie27 (Aug 29, 2010)

i think i've seen you


----------



## AndyB (Aug 29, 2010)

No.


----------



## ronnir5501 (Aug 29, 2010)

1 time before


----------



## AndyB (Aug 29, 2010)

Never.


----------



## Muh Pit (Aug 29, 2010)

God no.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes i saw you alot a while ago


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 29, 2010)

ayup i seen him


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 30, 2010)

See you loads on forum games


----------



## Liv (Aug 30, 2010)

no, not really.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 30, 2010)

quite a bit


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 24, 2010)

bump =D

Yep!


----------



## Ricano (Oct 24, 2010)

no.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 24, 2010)

yes. 

I see you all the time. wtfbro


----------



## Kyel (Oct 24, 2010)

YERP


----------



## Ricano (Oct 24, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> yes.
> 
> I see you all the time. wtfbro


orly.
I was kidding.

Not as of late, kyel.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 24, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh.

x_x


----------



## technoxmaniac (Oct 24, 2010)

Ha, no. :3


----------



## Ricano (Oct 24, 2010)

hell yeah.


----------



## Kyel (Oct 24, 2010)

YEAH MAN!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 24, 2010)

yeah, but I haven't see you around much anymore.


----------



## Kyel (Oct 24, 2010)

<3

Just got back .... HIIII


----------



## Princess (Oct 25, 2010)

Yee boi


----------



## Ricano (Oct 25, 2010)

no


----------



## Princess (Oct 25, 2010)

Are you new here?

Lolnoob


----------



## Kyel (Oct 25, 2010)

yes..again


----------



## Princess (Oct 25, 2010)

WADDUP HOMEBOY


----------



## Ricano (Oct 25, 2010)

*censored.9.10* fggt


----------



## technoxmaniac (Oct 25, 2010)

*censored.3.0*n, Yeah. XD


----------



## Ricano (Oct 25, 2010)

a celeb


----------



## Princess (Oct 25, 2010)

No I don't know *censored.7.6* noobs.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 25, 2010)

wat fontain do????


----------



## Princess (Oct 25, 2010)

HE/SHE DONT NO


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 25, 2010)

hoo r u


----------



## crazyredd45 (Oct 25, 2010)

Extremely


----------



## OJ. (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, sadly...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 25, 2010)

yeah.


----------



## Kyel (Oct 25, 2010)

THIS GUY!


----------



## Yokie (Oct 25, 2010)

A little bit, yes.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 25, 2010)

very much so.


----------



## Kyel (Oct 25, 2010)

can never forget


----------



## Yokie (Oct 25, 2010)

Seen you lately.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 25, 2010)

oh hi!

yes


----------



## AndyB (Oct 25, 2010)

But of course


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 25, 2010)

YES .


----------



## easpa (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## OJ. (Oct 25, 2010)

once


----------



## williamd (Oct 25, 2010)

meh maybe does anyone think im a little famous? i guess im kinda irdk


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 25, 2010)

kinda.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 25, 2010)

Yep, hey Lis, is that you in your avatar?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 25, 2010)

TIS THAT ONE GUY! Yea, I've seen him around about 100x+ times.

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 25, 2010)

Yus

LOL No, that's not me. sadly.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Oct 25, 2010)

Awwww yeah

I'm so jealous of how blue your name is :c


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 25, 2010)

yes. i'm so jealous how blue you type.

i'm too lazy to do that.


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 26, 2010)

Lisa is.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 26, 2010)

Why yes, though i haven't seen the bitterest of meats that often.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 26, 2010)

OH HAI

YA UR FAMUSS


----------



## williamd (Oct 26, 2010)

^yes pretty famous your on about everyday (atleast whenever i get on:/)so yeah your famous. I honestly dont think IM famous DDD:


----------



## Leslie141 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sure...


----------



## Ricano (Oct 26, 2010)

so many gifs, how could I forget?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Oct 27, 2010)

STRANGER DANGER

No jk you're totally famous 8]


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 27, 2010)

halez yeah momma.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes indeed.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Oct 27, 2010)

yeah


----------



## Callie (Oct 28, 2010)

Kinda sorta yes.


----------



## OJ. (Oct 29, 2010)

0 yes


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes by a mile.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Cottonball (Oct 29, 2010)

No.  Just kidding bby, yes.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Oct 29, 2010)

EXTREMELY


----------



## Ricano (Dec 1, 2010)

I'd say so.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 1, 2010)

Mmhmm.


----------



## Princess (Dec 1, 2010)

No


----------



## Thunder (Dec 1, 2010)

What child is this?


----------



## Princess (Dec 1, 2010)

Hehe, jk I know who you are Bran Flakes<3


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh hell naw. Who are you?


----------



## Princess (Dec 1, 2010)

:O Who are you, stranger?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 1, 2010)

Of course I've seen you, Ms. Whoah! :3


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 1, 2010)

ohay you is dat person wit dat fayce


----------



## Ricano (Dec 1, 2010)

mr.i like big bawls.


----------



## Princess (Dec 1, 2010)

WHO ARE YOU


----------



## Ricano (Dec 1, 2010)

tu padre.


----------



## Niya (Dec 1, 2010)

I've seen you...


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 2, 2010)

oh, hi!
yes


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 2, 2010)

Of course!


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 2, 2010)

bacon boy's a pretty cool guy, eh's famous on tbt and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## D1llon (Dec 2, 2010)

^ seen him many many times


----------



## Ricano (Dec 2, 2010)

nah.


----------



## Phil (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 2, 2010)

Possibly, seems like ya fell off the map for a bit.

Nice Mass Effect sig.


----------



## Princess (Dec 2, 2010)

Never in my life.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 2, 2010)

STRANGER DANGER


----------



## Big Forum User (Sep 13, 2013)

never ever.

my avatar, just so you know, used to be a girl giving merengue a cupcake, but some jerk took it down.
he said it was stealing and that the artist payed for only her to be able to use it. If that was true, why was it on Google?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 13, 2013)

Probably only slightly, since I seem to stir up arguments.


----------



## Aloha (Sep 13, 2013)

^No hard feelings.I think I've seen you once or twice but thats it :x


----------



## SockHead (Sep 13, 2013)

Aloha I have never seen you before


----------



## Thunder (Sep 13, 2013)

who are you

since when were you a mod!?


----------



## Miranda (Sep 13, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 13, 2013)

big trader said:


> never ever.
> 
> my avatar, just so you know, used to be a girl giving merengue a cupcake, but some jerk took it down.
> he said it was stealing and that the artist payed for only her to be able to use it. If that was true, why was it on Google?



Google is a search engine which means it finds stuff all over the internet. That's what search engines do. Just because it's on Google does not mean it's free use. This forum can be found through Google, but you can't just download it and use it as if you own it. 

And if you followed the link to where said image is from, you'd find this.
In which I will quote: "Commission for Jennifer! I’m glad I had a chance to draw Merengue~" 
So, please have respect for both the artist and the person who commissioned it.

Something appearing on Google means nothing, honestly...


----------



## Touko (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't know. Depends on the audience that see me.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 13, 2013)

^I question whether you ever sleep or not.


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 13, 2013)

of course ive seen you before


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 13, 2013)

I think I seen you around. I'm pretty sure you always have a gif avatar.


----------



## Touko (Sep 13, 2013)

Thunder said:


> ^I question whether you ever sleep or not.



Hehe I just woke up xD I should be asking you that question.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 13, 2013)

Nope, but I'm fairly new.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah, I've seen you around.



Touko said:


> Hehe I just woke up xD I should be asking you that question.



I only got six hours today


----------



## rubyy (Sep 13, 2013)

Seen you before of course xD


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 13, 2013)

yeah i've seen you too


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 13, 2013)

Duh. He's the community's one and only deftest potato peeler of course! :x (And he's got that person sliding in his sig like they're in a pokemon battle or something)

No... I don't know you  (My mistake)


----------



## Touko (Sep 13, 2013)

I've seen you quite a lot.


----------



## superheroantics (Sep 13, 2013)

I've seen you guys around.
Well, I don't think Jennifer-chan, but the rest of you yeah.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah he's changed the gif


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 13, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> Yeah he's changed the gif



if you're talking about me, i'm a girl;;
if you're not then carry on


----------



## mariop476 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hai Volvagia, long time no see.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 13, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> if you're talking about me, i'm a girl;;
> if you're not then carry on




I was on about Thunder xD


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 13, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> I was on about Thunder xD



well i feel very embarrassed now


----------



## rubyy (Sep 13, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> well i feel very embarrassed now



Aw don't be

- - - Post Merge - - -

When you realise this thread is from 2008


----------



## Thunder (Sep 13, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> Yeah he's changed the gif



wait a sec you're telling me you actually got my gender right?

And yep, I've seen you around.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 13, 2013)

Have you guys seen me around?


----------



## rubyy (Sep 13, 2013)

Thunder said:


> wait a sec you're telling me you actually got my gender right?
> 
> And yep, I've seen you around.





Aha of course... Why doesn't other people?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kippla said:


> Have you guys seen me around?



Yeah I have


----------



## Touko (Sep 13, 2013)

I've seen you around a lot too o u o;


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 13, 2013)

I never really thought I was "popular" on the forums. Sure, I've stirred up half the arguments that have happened between now and June 19th, but still.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 13, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I never really thought I was "popular" on the forums. Sure, I've stirred up half the arguments that have happened between now and June 19th, but still.





> I've stirred up half the arguments that have happened between now and June 19th



That made me laugh xD


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 13, 2013)

I've seen you around kippla


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 13, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> That made me laugh xD


It's seriously true, lol xD


----------



## rubyy (Sep 13, 2013)

Kippla said:


> It's seriously true, lol xD



Haha trouble maker I see


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 13, 2013)

Not really, it just happens.

Person A: Blah blah blah.

Me: I think that's stupid. In my opinion, it doesn't matter.

Argument here.


----------



## Justin (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't think that's something to be proud of Kippla.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh I've never seen Justin before o3o 


Haha who am I kidding of course I have 


And so has everyone else xD


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 13, 2013)

Umm... Justin? Who is that? agusgsdd (Naw... I'm kidding, but I do get him and Jeremy mixed up, I'm bad with names :x)


----------



## Thunder (Sep 13, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Umm... Justin? Who is that? agusgsdd (Naw... I'm kidding, but I do get him and Jeremy mixed up, I'm bad with names :x)



Y'SEE JUSTIN I TOLD YOU WE SHOULD HAVE LESS J'S.

also yes, and your avatar looks crazy.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 13, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Umm... Justin? Who is that? agusgsdd (Naw... I'm kidding, but I do get him and Jeremy mixed up, I'm bad with names :x)



There's is guy called Joey, he isn't a mod but he has Porter as a avatar and I ALWAYS get confused and mistakening him for Justin even though Joey doesn't have a pretty coloured name.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 13, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Y'SEE JUSTIN I TOLD YOU WE SHOULD HAVE LESS J'S.
> 
> also yes, and your avatar looks crazy.



Yeah there's Justin, Jeremy, Jennifer, Ja0son... (Theses mods are totally biased against J's ... I don't stand a chance .-. _meep_)

And I've seen you around, but forever I thought you were girl! (You hear that a lot, don't you? )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rubyy said:


> There's is guy called Joey, he isn't a mod but he has Porter as a avatar and I ALWAYS get confused and mistakening him for Justin even though Joey doesn't have a pretty coloured name.



I agree. I have it out for Joey... o-o


----------



## rubyy (Sep 13, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Yeah there's Justin, Jeremy, Jennifer, Ja0son... (Theses mods are totally biased against J's ... I don't stand a chance .-. _meep_)
> 
> And I've seen you around, but forever I thought you were girl! (You hear that a lot, don't you? )
> 
> ...





Why does people think Thunder is a girl?0.o


----------



## Touko (Sep 13, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> Why does people think Thunder is a girl?0.o



Probably the avatar lol. I was debating if he was a girl or guy XD


----------



## Thunder (Sep 13, 2013)

Touko said:


> Probably the avatar lol. I was debating if he was a girl or guy XD



Funnily enough, my current avatar is a guy.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 13, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Funnily enough, my current avatar is a guy.




If my memory doesn't fail me, I remember since ive been a member on TBT you had a guy avatar then a girlish avatar, then now this.


----------



## Touko (Sep 13, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Funnily enough, my current avatar is a guy.



Stahp gender-confusing us D:


----------



## Thunder (Sep 13, 2013)

Touko said:


> Stahp gender-confusing us D:



Hehehe, I couldn't resist.



Rubyy said:


> If my memory doesn't fail me, I remember since ive been a member on TBT you had a guy avatar then a girlish avatar, then now this.



Aye; Lon'qu > Peko Pekoyama > Tieria Erde


----------



## Elijo (Sep 13, 2013)

Who hasn't seen you Brandon?


----------



## rubyy (Sep 13, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Hehehe, I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye; Lon'qu > Peko Pekoyama > Tieria Erde





Anime fan I see


----------



## Thunder (Sep 13, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> Anime fan I see



Actually Lon'qu and Pickles are from video games, Tieria's the only anime character.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 13, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Actually Lon'qu and Pickles are from video games, Tieria's the only anime character.




The only person I know is Lon'qu from Fire Emblem, my friend is obsessed v.v


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 13, 2013)

Jennifer-chan said:


> Google is a search engine which means it finds stuff all over the internet. That's what search engines do. Just because it's on Google does not mean it's free use. This forum can be found through Google, but you can't just download it and use it as if you own it.
> 
> And if you followed the link to where said image is from, you'd find this.
> In which I will quote: "Commission for Jennifer! I?m glad I had a chance to draw Merengue~"
> ...



Quoting this so it can get bumped back to the newest page.

Also, I *really* appreciate being called a jerk for doing my job.


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 13, 2013)

I have never seen you before. D: WHO ARE YOU.

Nah man I know you you're awesome. I see you around here allll the time.


----------



## m12 (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes, yes you are. :> Hi.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 14, 2013)

Marcelo will always be famous in my eyes <3


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 14, 2013)

*cues pokemon theme song* _I wanna be the very best_ Yeah, I've seen you before...


----------



## Bowie (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh, I've seen you a lot.


----------



## Touko (Sep 14, 2013)

I've seen you regularly ~ o:


----------



## Bowie (Sep 14, 2013)

I've seen you more than once. Very opinionated, might I say.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 14, 2013)

I've seen you both after an eternity trapped in the woods... Surely you have not forgotten the horrors that were endured... !_!


----------



## Bowie (Sep 14, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I've seen you both after an eternity trapped in the woods... Surely you have not forgotten the horrors that were endured... !_!



To be honest, as soon as that place closed, the text became so distorted that it was unreadable!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 14, 2013)

Bowie said:


> To be honest, as soon as that place closed, the text became so distorted that it was rendered unreadable.



Towards the end I had to switch to mobile so my eyes would stop burning... But it was till fun, and I _will_ be here when the next ones come around...

asdfkenjnvfnv how am I everywhere? I don't know where I am half the time... (Or, how do people recognize me???)


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 14, 2013)

Seen you everywhere!


----------



## Bowie (Sep 14, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Towards the end I had to switch to mobile so my eyes would stop burning... But it was till fun, and I _will_ be here when the next ones come around...



I was actually curious to see if the messages were kept in the activity list, so I checked mine, and all my submissions were gone! If I knew that they'd go, I'd be a lot more reckless with grammar!


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 14, 2013)

I think this is the first time I have seen you


----------



## Bowie (Sep 14, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> I think this is the first time I have seen you



Well, I've definitely seen you!


----------



## Touko (Sep 14, 2013)

@ForgottenT - I've seen you couple of times around the NL boards and Marceline's art shop xD


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 14, 2013)

Bowie said:


> I was actually curious to see if the messages were kept in the activity list, so I checked mine, and all my submissions were gone! If I knew that they'd go, I'd be a lot more reckless with grammar!



Yup... all my precious post... poof~ (Not so upset about that, as I am that I was trapped there for four hours and I couldn't leave...
How did I even anger the spirits? d

And yes, bittermeat, I know you...  but what I don't know..._why is your meat bitter?_


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 14, 2013)

You were on a lot of my threads....


----------



## Bowie (Sep 14, 2013)

I remember you! I've seen you here a lot!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 14, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> You were on a lot of my threads....



Apparently I'm everywhere... I must go into hiding, like Waldo


----------



## Bowie (Sep 14, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I must go into hiding, like Waldo



Well, you'd be Waldo without the concept of not being obviously visible.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 14, 2013)

I've seen you a few times...


----------



## Farobi (Sep 14, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> I've seen you a few times...



Im seeing u a lot more recently


----------



## Jake (Sep 14, 2013)

im tumblr famous. 

so since i am on these forums that makes me he most famous person on these forums #sweg


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 14, 2013)

I've never seen you before in my life.


----------



## Touko (Sep 14, 2013)

I see you everywhere


----------



## Byngo (Sep 14, 2013)

Never heard of you. Jk c;

I see you sometimes~


----------



## oath2order (Sep 14, 2013)

Kind of.


----------



## Niya (Sep 14, 2013)

I see you all over the place...always welcoming people, you lil cutie you.


----------



## MattKimura (Sep 14, 2013)

Yep, I've seen Niya ^
(Stalker status)


----------



## Farobi (Sep 14, 2013)

nevr seen u before

*gets slapped*

actually yes i did and he went to my town too <3


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 14, 2013)

I've seen you a number of times

Plus I remember reading the thread of you actually getting Punchy ^^


----------



## MattKimura (Sep 14, 2013)

^ Went to my catalog giveaway :3


----------



## unravel (Sep 14, 2013)

Seen MattKimura A lot of times


----------



## Farobi (Sep 14, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Seen MattKimura A lot of times



I think i know you, i forgot though ;/


----------



## unravel (Sep 14, 2013)

Farobi said:


> I think i know you, i forgot though ;/



_I have seen the future, you're not in it._


----------



## Thunder (Sep 14, 2013)

So you're the one responsible for my missing waffles, are ya?


----------



## Touko (Sep 14, 2013)

Who are you again? Oh yeah, gender-confused mod.


----------



## MattKimura (Sep 14, 2013)

^ First mod I ever met on TBT. Helped me move my topic once.
Very serious indeed, but one of the best mods ever :3

He/she didn't steal your waffles, I did !

Edit: Touko <.< intercepting my message  xD


----------



## rubyy (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh hi, I don't know who you are Matt.


Of course I do, you're summer Santa <3


----------



## Princess (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm like, obviously, like, the most famous person like, ever, on tbt.


----------



## Touko (Sep 14, 2013)

pallycake said:


> I'm like, obviously, like, the most famous person like, ever, on tbt.



This is the first time I've seen you. No really, honest.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MattKimura said:


> ^ First mod I ever met on TBT. Helped me move my topic once.
> Very serious indeed, but one of the best mods ever :3
> 
> He/she didn't steal your waffles, I did !
> ...



Hehe :3


----------



## MattKimura (Sep 14, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> Oh hi, I don't know who you are Matt.
> 
> 
> Of course I do, you're summer Santa <3



Rubyy, the kindest user of TBT! Everyone knows her, I'm sure of it. She's definitely one of my favorites. Here's a random photo of when we met:
http://i1260.photobucket.com/albums...sing New Leaf/Part 5/HNI_0023_zps98eeccc9.jpg

Rubyy is a really fun friend, *be sure to give her lots of attention!*


----------



## Princess (Sep 14, 2013)

Touko said:


> This is the first time I've seen you. No really, honest.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Sarcasm in case you missed it 

And I'm not sure if I've seen you around either, so hello! :>

(Anyone notice how old this thread is?)


----------



## Touko (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh well.

*walks down the catwalk*


----------



## Neu (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm just another passerby... who is passing by this thread right now. Socks monkey? C:


----------



## MattKimura (Sep 14, 2013)

^ Helped me with a question I had on here. Very knowledgeable. Be sure to ask her questions if you need anything, without bothering her too much :3


----------



## rubyy (Sep 14, 2013)

Aw Matt xD I'm not the "kindest" as I don't I massive giveaways like you do, and I'm not well known or known at all so yup yup.


----------



## MattKimura (Sep 14, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> Aw Matt xD I'm not the "kindest" as I don't I massive giveaways like you do, and I'm not well known or known at all so yup yup.



I guess I'm lucky to know you then. You're one of a kind indeed. You really should be known around TBT. I'm gonna make you famous, by inserting your name all over my giveaways xD
You deserve kind friends like me, so I shall clone myself and have them all love you <3


----------



## Neu (Sep 14, 2013)

MattKimura said:


> ^ Helped me with a question I had on here. *Very knowledgeable*. Be sure to ask her questions if you need anything, *without bothering her too much* :3



I'm not so sure about that... But, thanks? I guess?

I like this one. xD


----------



## Touko (Sep 14, 2013)

Neu said:


> I'm not so sure about that... But, thanks? I guess?
> 
> I like this one. xD



I've seen you like...4 times by now? o:


----------



## Neu (Sep 14, 2013)

Touko said:


> I've seen you like...4 times by now? o:



You counted it? o:
But i never counted anything on tbt! So unfair... 
Lol, just jk. I saw you too several times (still not counting it) before you changed your avatar.


----------



## Touko (Sep 14, 2013)

Neu said:


> You counted it? o:
> But i never counted anything on tbt! So unfair...
> Lol, just jk. I saw you too several times (still not counting it) before you changed your avatar.



Lol x3 
I change my avatar too much... but I think I'm going to stay on Ibuki now <3


----------



## MattKimura (Sep 14, 2013)

http://prntscr.com/1r7cr9 This....Needs to be pink. You seem like a mod xD


----------



## Neu (Sep 14, 2013)

MattKimura said:


> http://prntscr.com/1r7cr9 This....Needs to be pink. You seem like a mod xD



Actually, it's plum not pink.
And, i'm not a mod. ;p


----------



## Touko (Sep 14, 2013)

A mod for fashion :x


----------



## Neu (Sep 14, 2013)

Touko said:


> A mod for fashion :x



I knew it! xD
I should have changed it to "Unlimited Edit" or something like that.
Because i always edit 99% of my posts. Which is a bad habit of mine since the first time i joined a forum.

See? ;p


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 14, 2013)

i've never seen you before in my life


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 14, 2013)

Seen you lots, I love your matching avatar/sig.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 14, 2013)

I see you often. And you've been here for quite some time~ So... You must be famous?


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 14, 2013)

I have seen you quite a few times


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 14, 2013)

i have seen you before a ton of times


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 14, 2013)

I recognize your signature from a topic I read, but I haven't seen you around long enough (or paid enough attention probably) to recognize you easily. xD Hellu.


----------



## puppy (Sep 14, 2013)

i remember your avatar from some topics ive looked around in!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 14, 2013)

I remember your town rules...  Kind of hard to forget.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 14, 2013)

I've seen you before, MyLifeIsCake, a few times!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 14, 2013)

I seen you spam mindless posting.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 14, 2013)

I always see your Domo! I kind of relate usernames to avi's


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 14, 2013)

I have seen you a lot around the forums


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

You too.


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 14, 2013)

I've seen you a lot recently


----------



## puppy (Sep 14, 2013)

i know you by your avatar and signature but not much else im afraid


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 14, 2013)

i remember you from your rules in your signature
btw they're hilarious


----------



## Touko (Sep 14, 2013)

I've seen you a lot around the villager threads.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 14, 2013)

I've seen you a ton of times. 1k posts in a month? o-o


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

I've seen you a lot, Lunatic.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 14, 2013)

I've seen your posts before!


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 14, 2013)

I've seen you around since I first joined~


----------



## Farobi (Sep 14, 2013)

I've seen you once or twice


----------



## chillv (Sep 14, 2013)

I believe I have seen you before

I doubt I am popular at all. I haven't even been on this forum for a year.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 14, 2013)

I see you around these threads a lot... but I dunno where you hang out.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 14, 2013)

I see you all the time! Mostly because I want cake.


----------



## sidneyac (Sep 15, 2013)

I see you a lot!!! Your everywhere lunatic o.o


----------



## radical6 (Sep 15, 2013)

i havent seen you very much aaah sorry


----------



## sidneyac (Sep 15, 2013)

Lol I've never seen you either!


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hrrmmm...haven't seen you actually


----------



## Silversea (Sep 15, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> Hrrmmm...haven't seen you actually



I see you multiple times a day!

And I can pretty much guarantee that very few people know me.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 15, 2013)

Hahaha I really do doubt it.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 15, 2013)

I dun think so


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 15, 2013)

ye kinda


----------



## radical6 (Sep 15, 2013)

sometimes!


----------



## rubyy (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh I've seen you. Hi.


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 15, 2013)

I have seen you many times


----------



## radical6 (Sep 15, 2013)

i see you a bit


----------



## MattKimura (Sep 15, 2013)

I see you quite often, Tsundere. But you have a new avatar every day, hard to tell if it's the same user or not xD


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 15, 2013)

hrmm i think i've seen you around before


----------



## Farobi (Sep 15, 2013)

I saw you giving away wolfgang.


----------



## unravel (Sep 15, 2013)

Thunder said:


> So you're the one responsible for my missing waffles, are ya?


Nope, my apologies but you see my friend Farobi ate it :|


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I've seen you in a thread before...


----------



## broadwaythecat (Sep 15, 2013)

People know me for spamming.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 15, 2013)

I got jealous of your art skills.


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 15, 2013)

hm... I don't think I've seen you ;;
(unless you've changed your avvie or something, I usually remember people by their avatar)


----------



## Yokie (Sep 15, 2013)

I remember the name, but not much else. 

And I have a bad habit of changing my avatar a lot.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 15, 2013)

MattKimura said:


> I see you quite often, Tsundere. But you have a new avatar every day, hard to tell if it's the same user or not xD


aaaaaaah sorry about that 


and @yokie uh i think ive only seen you once


----------



## Redlatios (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes i have. Hi tsundere! love that username


----------



## Trundle (Sep 15, 2013)

I've seen you and I really like your avatar!


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 15, 2013)

<@Thunder> it's mindless posting basically lol

That's all I have to say


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 15, 2013)

I've seen you round the forums quite a lot


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 15, 2013)

I've seen you before.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 15, 2013)

I haven't seen you before


----------



## Trundle (Sep 15, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> I haven't seen you before



I believe I've seen you once.


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 15, 2013)

I've seen you before obv


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 15, 2013)

I see you a lot!


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 15, 2013)

Everywhere I go I see a post by you


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 15, 2013)

:O I don't believe we've met before... (Or I've never really seen you...?)


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 15, 2013)

I've never seen you either, pleased to meet you Cake


----------



## Thunder (Sep 15, 2013)

Whoa, since when were you a mod?


----------



## Byngo (Sep 15, 2013)

Never, ever seen you. _Ever._


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 15, 2013)

I was always a mod, they just finally gave me a blue name to go with my power. I see you everywhere as well.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 15, 2013)

Woah... Thunder's a mod?!?!?! Since when? o-o (We will all perish...)

Yes I see you everywhere, you're a Lunatic with domo on the loose.


----------



## Redlatios (Sep 15, 2013)

Yep. Ive seen you around~


----------



## Yokie (Sep 15, 2013)

Can't forget that avatar of yours.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes, seen you before. I've also seen that avatar from somewhere else, though without the cap.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 15, 2013)

ive never seen you before


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 15, 2013)

I have seen you around :3


----------



## sidneyac (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't think I've ever seen you


----------



## Silversea (Sep 15, 2013)

sidneyac said:


> I don't think I've ever seen you



Have not seen you yet. Ok I have now.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 16, 2013)

I recognize your signature, I've seen you before.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 16, 2013)

Seen ya plenty of times before.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Seen ya plenty of times before.



Oh yes. You had something to do with the birthstones, though have I actually seen you? I don't think so.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 16, 2013)

I've only seen you recently. o-o


----------



## Farobi (Sep 16, 2013)

Ive seen you a bunch of times 8)


----------



## Elijo (Sep 16, 2013)

I've seen you a couple of times.


----------



## unravel (Sep 16, 2013)

Redlatios said:


> Yes i have. Hi tsundere! love that username



Saw you 10 times.
Don't sell kidneys dude :U


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 16, 2013)

Never seen you ^^


----------



## SockHead (Sep 16, 2013)

unfortunately i have seen your username before..


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 16, 2013)

Hmmm... Maybe I've seen you...?

Jk, of course I have. Super popular SockHead.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 16, 2013)

I've seen you before


----------



## Hartech (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey Ruby!
I most certainly have seen you around!


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 16, 2013)

A few times, perhaps, yes?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Quite a bit, I know your signature.


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 16, 2013)

I see you all the time, you post everywhere I go!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 16, 2013)

Of course a newly appointed mod has to be fairly popular. 

You greeted me on my intro thread!


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, most definitely.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> I see you all the time, you post everywhere I go!



Aww, I feel so special. 

Told ya, I've seen you all the time.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 16, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Aww, I feel so special.
> 
> Told ya, I've seen you all the time.



I see you all the time as well.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 17, 2013)

I see you every time I get on this site. I enjoy your posts and knowledge of movies!


----------



## radical6 (Sep 17, 2013)

i see you sometimes


----------



## Thunder (Sep 17, 2013)

i worry for your tastebuds


----------



## radical6 (Sep 17, 2013)

wow what the heck 
your olives suck anyway


----------



## puppy (Sep 17, 2013)

yeah i see you a lot and i feel like we'rekinda alike maybe???


----------



## Thunder (Sep 17, 2013)

i can see the similarities

and yes i see you around

also tsundy you just don't understand


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2013)

Yea, you're that master bash guy or something


----------



## radical6 (Sep 17, 2013)

puppy said:


> yeah i see you a lot and i feel like we'rekinda alike maybe???


same



Thunder said:


> i can see the similarities
> 
> and yes i see you around
> 
> also tsundy you just don't understand



no youre the one who cant see the light..........


and i mostly see you in the offtopic sections


----------



## oath2order (Sep 17, 2013)

Slightly.


----------



## Wonderland (Sep 17, 2013)

yes I've seen you before xD


----------



## unravel (Sep 17, 2013)

Never see you (


----------



## Farobi (Sep 17, 2013)

I love ur siggies and villagies <3

Idk u irl though haha jks


----------



## unravel (Sep 17, 2013)

Farobi said:


> I love ur siggies and villagies <3
> 
> Idk u irl though haha jks



Sarcasm? joke xD


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

Seen you a bit.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 17, 2013)

Seen you


----------



## gappamaki (Sep 17, 2013)

I've seen you around~


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 17, 2013)

Never seen you, sorry


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 17, 2013)

Haven;t seen you :0
~Hello


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

I've seen you.


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 17, 2013)

I have seen you a lot on the Staff application thread 
And some other threads


----------



## rubyy (Sep 17, 2013)

I've forgotten about you:3

Lol jokes. Hi I've seen you many times :3 xD


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 17, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I see you every time I get on this site. I enjoy your posts and knowledge of movies!



Thank you! 

@Rubyy - I've seen you for a while here.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 17, 2013)

Nobody here knows me nor loves me here since I'm a nobody. Nookipedia's webspace on the other hand...


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 17, 2013)

hmm i remember you by the antonio on your avatar


----------



## Leanne (Sep 17, 2013)

I have seen you a couple of times before. O:


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 17, 2013)

I've seen you, I love your avatar/signature!


----------



## Redlatios (Sep 17, 2013)

Uhhh I think I've seen you around...


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 17, 2013)

Here and there...


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 17, 2013)

I've seen you a lot actually


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 17, 2013)

Well, same here.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 17, 2013)

I am not convinced that you are indeed a cinephile.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 17, 2013)

I will bring you into the woods again.


----------



## unravel (Sep 18, 2013)

I've seen u a lot


----------



## Byngo (Sep 18, 2013)

You stole my waffles! (I had some this morning)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 18, 2013)

I jut banned you... So I've seen you before.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 18, 2013)

I've seen you very many times.


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 18, 2013)

I have seen you a lot


----------



## puppy (Sep 18, 2013)

seen quite a bit of you
your signature is adorbs btdubs


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 18, 2013)

Puppy's becoming a little moar famous


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey, buddy!


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 18, 2013)

i've seen you a lot on the movie threads. that would only make sense considering you're a cinephile xD


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 18, 2013)

No, no. Haven't really seen ya.


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 18, 2013)

I've seen you plenty of times ^_^


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 18, 2013)

Seen ya a lot.


----------



## Blues (Sep 18, 2013)

See you every so often.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 18, 2013)

You finally changed your profile pic! Now it's not that c̶r̶e̶p̶p̶y̶ err..._handsome_ Julian anymore!

Oh dang. Now I'm gonna lose ya ( I recognize people by their avatars ;_; )


----------



## Blues (Sep 18, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> You finally changed your profile pic! Now it's not that c̶r̶e̶p̶p̶y̶ err..._handsome_ Julian anymore!
> 
> Oh dang. Now I'm gonna lose ya ( I recognize people by their avatars ;_; )



I actually wondered if that would happen to anyone. Your cake is recognizable anywhere, though.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 18, 2013)

First time I ever see you O:


----------



## Blues (Sep 18, 2013)

Leanne said:


> First time I ever see you O:



_May_ have seen you. I've seen a thread of yours, though.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2013)

Kind of.


----------



## unravel (Sep 19, 2013)

A lot. In random threads


----------



## rubyy (Sep 19, 2013)

I know you.



You took my waffles


Dx


----------



## Farobi (Sep 19, 2013)

Yup. Seen you in re-tail a lot i think xD


----------



## puppy (Sep 19, 2013)

def. seen you a fair number of times.


----------



## gappamaki (Sep 19, 2013)

I've never really seen you.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 19, 2013)

Don't know you.


----------



## Nyanako (Sep 19, 2013)

Ah yes, I know you. I've seen you around the Basement mostly.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 19, 2013)

This is the first time I've seen you.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes I have, plenty of times.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 19, 2013)

whats a thunder


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Sep 19, 2013)

No. If you say you've seen my I'm gonna figure you're freakin lying. I am hardly on here.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 19, 2013)

As of 10 minutes ago, yes.


----------



## Blues (Sep 19, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> As of 10 minutes ago, yes.



Nope, never seen you!


----------



## unravel (Sep 19, 2013)

^ Has seen you many times


----------



## Blues (Sep 19, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> ^ Has seen you many times



Not quite sure where you've seen me so much, but I've seen you. And my delicious sourdough waffles with crunchy peanut butter and syrup.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 19, 2013)

Blues said:


> Not quite sure where you've seen me so much, but I've seen you. And my delicious sourdough waffles with crunchy peanut butter and syrup.



Omg, I love peanut butter on waffles!

Never heard of you.


----------



## Blues (Sep 19, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Omg, I love peanut butter on waffles!
> 
> Never heard of you.



Isn't it the best?


----------



## Thunder (Sep 19, 2013)

It really is.


----------



## Blues (Sep 19, 2013)

Thunder said:


> It really is.



Haha, yes! A mod agrees!

I _think_ I've seen you...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 19, 2013)

I have seen you arounddd


----------



## Byngo (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes!

About to overtake you in postcount. ~_~


----------



## Redlatios (Sep 20, 2013)

Not even once o.o


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 20, 2013)

Occasionally, your avatar is quite memorable.


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

Never _ever_ seen you, "Kippla." Nope.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 20, 2013)

Seen ya a few times.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 20, 2013)

Not sure hmm


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

Cobber said:


> Not sure hmm



You keep upping the count in Boys vs Girls. I've seen you...


----------



## Cobber (Sep 20, 2013)

I've seen you around.


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

Cobber said:


> I've seen you around.



*Shifty eyes* Nope.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 20, 2013)

I thought I've seen you!


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

Cobber said:


> I thought I've seen you!



All right, yes.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 20, 2013)

Am I seeing you now?


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

Cobber said:


> Am I seeing you now?



...Maybe?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 20, 2013)

Nope, never seen you, Blues! Who are you? //end sarcasm


----------



## charmed girl (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes I believe I've seen you before


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

charmed girl said:


> Yes I believe I've seen you before



Hi! I _know_ I've seen you before!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kippla said:


> Nope, never seen you, Blues! Who are you?



I knew I'd never seen you before...


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 20, 2013)

Eh I don't think I've seen you before.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, your avatar reminds me of Phoenix Wright.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 20, 2013)

I've seen you


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

First time seeing you~


----------



## Cobber (Sep 20, 2013)

Seen you around


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2013)

Seen you post somewhat.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 20, 2013)

A lot.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 20, 2013)

Seen you around


----------



## radical6 (Sep 20, 2013)

saw you once


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

All the time!


----------



## beffa (Sep 20, 2013)

i've seen you so much what the heck


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 20, 2013)

I've seen you a couple of times


----------



## Leanne (Sep 20, 2013)

A lot! Also a bit iconic because of the avatar and my favorite LoZ Boss O:


----------



## Thunder (Sep 20, 2013)

Yup, I've seen you about.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 20, 2013)

I turned you into a ghost.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 20, 2013)

I still want revenge.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 20, 2013)

No, who's this guy?


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 20, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I still want revenge.



Thunder isn't popular at all. The only reason I know him is because he's the only one who talks on the IRC. So I'm forced to know he exists.

<3 pls no ban

- - - -
DAMN JASON. Way to interrupt me.

The only reason I know he exists is because he is a #Bully and it's my mission to eliminate #bullies from this website. I have a blacklist of people who I am monitoring.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 20, 2013)

I know you


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 20, 2013)

Mods e̶w̶w̶w̶...

Yeah I know you huhhun


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey, buddy.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 20, 2013)

I've seen you.

At least for a split second then only for you to leave the IRC.

EDIT: oh yeah, REVENGE!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 20, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I've seen you.
> 
> At least for a split second then only for you to leave the IRC.
> 
> EDIT: oh yeah, REVENGE!








I joined but I had nothing to say, so I'm like umm no I'll come back... .-.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey, buddy! What's up?


----------



## Thunder (Sep 20, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I joined but I had nothing to say, so I'm like umm no I'll come back... .-.



Heck, half the people in the chat right now are idling, you don't always have to say something to be in there, hehe.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 20, 2013)

Good luck with your revenge, which will go nowhere.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah, I see you all the time. You're TBT's biggest cinephile~


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 20, 2013)

i always remember you because well domo


----------



## radical6 (Sep 20, 2013)

i see you quite a bit!


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 20, 2013)

i've seen you!!! :3


----------



## Psydye (Sep 20, 2013)

probably a bit though my memory's shot....


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 20, 2013)

I have seen you before


----------



## Wonderland (Sep 20, 2013)

I have seen you many times around TBT


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 20, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Yeah, I see you all the time. You're TBT's biggest cinephile~



Yes, indeed I am.

@Wonderland - Vaguely.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2013)

Kind of? I see you sometimes


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 21, 2013)

Same.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 21, 2013)

i mostly see you in the basement


----------



## Farobi (Sep 21, 2013)

Seen you definitely


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

Yesh


----------



## puppy (Sep 21, 2013)

i am familiar with your name but only a little


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 21, 2013)

Never


----------



## radical6 (Sep 21, 2013)

ive seen you a bit already!


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 21, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 21, 2013)

Seen ya a bunch


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 21, 2013)

I've seen you a lot


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 21, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Piptocrossing (Sep 21, 2013)

nope


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

Kind of. 

Your name makes me think of pepto bismol. ._.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 21, 2013)

yes.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes. I've seen you around...


----------



## Nightray (Sep 22, 2013)

I've seen you here and there recently. c:


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 22, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## unravel (Sep 22, 2013)

Saw ye alot of times


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes, and stop taking my waffles.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

Seen you around a lot.


----------



## VillageDweller (Sep 22, 2013)

I've seen you a couple times, although I do see your name a lot down the list of last posts in The Basement


----------



## Leanne (Sep 22, 2013)

This is the first time I see you. O:


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2013)

I've seen you around a lot (obviously)


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

Seen you often~


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Sep 22, 2013)

I see you a good amount


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

Seen you some


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 22, 2013)

Seen you a bit recently.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

First time I've seen you... but I assume yes


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 22, 2013)

Seen you all the time.


----------



## Mary (Sep 22, 2013)

Yup, I'd say so. Seen you everywhere fr a while now.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

Seen you once before.


----------



## Lauren (Sep 22, 2013)

I am for being a massive *****.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 22, 2013)

Nope not at all.


----------



## Mary (Sep 22, 2013)

Tom said:


> Nope not at all.



Seen you several times before.


----------



## Isabella (Sep 22, 2013)

Mary said:


> Seen you several times before.



I think this is the first time i've seen you


----------



## Mary (Sep 22, 2013)

I haven't played since June..so probably.


Nope, never.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 22, 2013)

Haven't seen you yet :0


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 22, 2013)

Never.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 22, 2013)

I've seen your avatar a lot!


----------



## radical6 (Sep 22, 2013)

havent seen you very much


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 22, 2013)

Seen you on the chat a lot of times


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

See you all the time!


----------



## radical6 (Sep 22, 2013)

i see you a lot!


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 22, 2013)

A few times.


----------



## Redlatios (Sep 22, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 22, 2013)

No.


----------



## Dulcettie (Sep 22, 2013)

Nope~


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 22, 2013)

First time seeing you!


----------



## locker (Sep 22, 2013)

i have seen you a few times


----------



## Redlatios (Sep 22, 2013)

Seen you around


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 22, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> No.



I remember you on ACC...

@Redlatios - Yes.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 22, 2013)

Yup. We gotta stop meeting like this.


----------



## Redlatios (Sep 22, 2013)

Not even once


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 22, 2013)

I remember your dancing avi


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 22, 2013)

i see you a lot actually


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Sep 22, 2013)

^Seen you everywhere xD


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 23, 2013)

Vaguely remember you.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 23, 2013)

NEEEVERRR seen you before. 

(Lol, actually have seen you a lot)


----------



## unravel (Sep 23, 2013)

3rd time seen you 
I love you dear <3


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 23, 2013)

Seen you once before.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 23, 2013)

I've seen you! Added you even.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 23, 2013)

Seen you recently ^-^


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 23, 2013)

I've seen you around a lot. Are you getting rid of your town? I think I remember a couple threads about that...


----------



## Farobi (Sep 23, 2013)

in-a-pickle said:


> I've seen you around a lot. Are you getting rid of your town? I think I remember a couple threads about that...



Yush. Thats why im giving away my villagers haha. Ive seen you a lot too~


----------



## Isabella (Sep 23, 2013)

Farobi said:


> Yush. Thats why im giving away my villagers haha. Ive seen you a lot too~



I've seen you around a lot, its probably the avi that is memorable


----------



## rubyy (Sep 23, 2013)

I've seen you around


----------



## Elijo (Sep 23, 2013)

I've seen you a couple of times.


----------



## Touko (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah I've seen you around.


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 23, 2013)

I have seen you lots of times


----------



## Farobi (Sep 23, 2013)

Seen you bunches :>


----------



## unravel (Sep 23, 2013)

Seen you bunches :>


----------



## Farobi (Sep 23, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Seen you bunches :>



2 bad idk yu...


----------



## unravel (Sep 23, 2013)

Farobi said:


> 2 bad idk yu...



NO What I mean ForgottenT feeler I ain't talking to you


----------



## Farobi (Sep 23, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> NO What I mean ForgottenT feeler I ain't talking to you



seen you bunches ;>


----------



## unravel (Sep 23, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Cobber (Sep 23, 2013)

Haven't seen you before.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 23, 2013)

Haven't seen you before...


But I recognise your signature.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 23, 2013)

I recognize your signature, as well!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes! I see you often.


----------



## charmed girl (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't think I've seen you before


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2013)

I usually go by avatars than names, as they're more iconic, but I think I've seen your name before so maybe...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 23, 2013)

I may have seen you before...


----------



## Cobber (Sep 23, 2013)

Seen you before


----------



## Byngo (Sep 23, 2013)

I only seen you for the first time a few days ago, but I see you everywhere now. lol


----------



## Cobber (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes. I've seen you almost every time I post Ha!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 23, 2013)

I've seen you now!


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 23, 2013)

Oui!


----------



## Dandie (Sep 23, 2013)

I've seen you a lot of times.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 23, 2013)

Nope, I'd remember the cat pic.


----------



## Dandie (Sep 23, 2013)

I've seen you a few times.

I just changed my avatar a few days ago. It used to be a girl with a yellow shirt.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Dandie (Sep 23, 2013)

Yesh. A lot of times.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 23, 2013)

never seen you


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 23, 2013)

Only in the Basement.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 23, 2013)

Same here De Niro.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 23, 2013)

Indeed.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 23, 2013)

Seen you a couple of times before!


----------



## Redlatios (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't think so...


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 23, 2013)

A few times.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2013)

Many times! iconic.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 23, 2013)

Just saw you now!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah... That avatar has been stuck in my head.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 24, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Yeah... That avatar has been stuck in my head.



Don't you just love my demon Pixie?

I've seen your domo avatar before.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2013)

But of course! Starting to see you a lot actually lately lol.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2013)

Yep, saw you pop up in chat awhile back.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 24, 2013)

_Maybe_


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 24, 2013)

Yep. A lot.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 24, 2013)

Barely.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 24, 2013)

I think I've already said I've seen you a couple times. lol


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2013)

I've seen you once or twice.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 25, 2013)

A few times.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 25, 2013)

I am planning to get you again...


----------



## Touko (Sep 25, 2013)

I see you everywhere in the Basement forum.


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 25, 2013)

you sound familiar


----------



## Byngo (Sep 25, 2013)

Mhmm


----------



## Touko (Sep 25, 2013)

I cannot forget that Domo. p:


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 25, 2013)

I've seen ya. Love the sig :3


----------



## Chromie (Sep 25, 2013)

I've seen that Yoshi before!


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 25, 2013)

I've seen you around


----------



## Cobber (Sep 25, 2013)

I think I've seen you before.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 25, 2013)

Yep, but all times on here.


----------



## Zura (Sep 26, 2013)

I've seen you a couple times here


----------



## oath2order (Sep 26, 2013)

Kind of. You come and go I've noticed.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forums! Please be sure to read the FAQ and the rules! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Touko (Sep 26, 2013)

You're everywhere. I swear, I look at one thread and-- bam you're there.


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 26, 2013)

Somewhat. I've seen you around on some boards and threads. :3


----------



## Byngo (Sep 26, 2013)

I've only seen you a few times.


----------



## Mao (Sep 26, 2013)

Yep, a few times :3


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 26, 2013)

Not at all.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 27, 2013)

Many, many times...


----------



## Chromie (Sep 27, 2013)

Don't think I've seen you before.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey, how are you? XDD


----------



## Touko (Sep 27, 2013)

That wavy hair. Yep. 
Someone had a full gif on Mangafox of that as their signature lol


----------



## unravel (Sep 27, 2013)

I've seen you someone before


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 27, 2013)

No...but your username is extremely awesome


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 27, 2013)

all these people are new to me


----------



## Touko (Sep 27, 2013)

Never seen you.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 27, 2013)

I've seen you around a lot...I might have even visited that dream address xD It looks familiar...


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 27, 2013)

A few times, here and there...


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 28, 2013)

Seeing you again here.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 28, 2013)

All the time on here but not in game.


----------



## unravel (Sep 28, 2013)

in-a-pickle said:


> I've seen you around a lot...I might have even visited that dream address xD It looks familiar...



Never seen you before but thanks


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 28, 2013)

A few times...


----------



## unravel (Sep 28, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


> A few times...



Never seen you before


----------



## Thunder (Sep 28, 2013)

I could swear someone else had that avatar before.

(Unless that was you, then ignore me I'm an idiot)


----------



## Chromie (Sep 28, 2013)

I've seen around.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 28, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 28, 2013)

What's going on?

I wonder if anyone remembers avatars? Lol I memorize avatars and if someone suddenly changes it then I forget them.


----------



## Mao (Sep 28, 2013)

Yep, I remember signatures as well xD


----------



## Thunder (Sep 28, 2013)

Sort of depends on the avatar/signature, really. I probably wouldn't be able to identify someone if they had a dream villager signature.

(also yes i've seen you)


----------



## Byngo (Sep 28, 2013)

Hmm... Yes.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 28, 2013)

Nope. Never ever ever in my life.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 28, 2013)

Hello, buddy!


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 28, 2013)

yep seen you tons of times on the movie threads


----------



## Byngo (Sep 28, 2013)

Seen you a lot recently!


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 28, 2013)

We meet again.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 28, 2013)

I see you way too much.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 28, 2013)

Seen you around.


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 28, 2013)

Seen you alot 

I'm definitely not famous. no


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 28, 2013)

I've seen you around!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 28, 2013)

I've seen you so much! Probably one of the people I have seen the most. o:


----------



## Bellxis (Sep 28, 2013)

I've seen you a lot! You tend to post a lot in the Basement!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 28, 2013)

Bellxis said:


> I've seen you a lot! You tend to post a lot in the Basement!



Yeah, if the basement posts were included in post count, I'd probably have over 2k posts. ;-;

And I've seen you often recently!


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 28, 2013)

i always see you in the basement so yes


----------



## rubyy (Sep 28, 2013)

Seen you plenty of times


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 28, 2013)

I see you often ^^


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 28, 2013)

Yep, I've seen you before owo


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 28, 2013)

seen ya befo


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 28, 2013)

Seen you here..


----------



## unravel (Sep 28, 2013)

Seen you often.


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 28, 2013)

ay i used to have that avatar 
just had to point that out, but yes i remember you from taking my waffles


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 28, 2013)

yeah i've seen you around


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 28, 2013)

Seen you... once? Or twice..


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 28, 2013)

Seen you a few times!


----------



## Thunder (Sep 28, 2013)

missbunnehful said:


> ay i used to have that avatar
> just had to point that out, but yes i remember you from taking my waffles





Thunder said:


> I could swear someone else had that avatar before.
> 
> (Unless that was you, then ignore me I'm an idiot)



Ahhhha, so I was right.

And yep, I've seen you.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 28, 2013)

Ohaidere.
Seen you a bunch of times!


----------



## Bowie (Sep 28, 2013)

I can't put my finger on it, but I think I've seen you once or twice.


----------



## unravel (Sep 28, 2013)

Seen you for the first time


----------



## Chromie (Sep 28, 2013)

See you a lot.


----------



## unravel (Sep 28, 2013)

Really? I don't post a lot unlike yesterday and now....
Seen you a lot


----------



## Byngo (Sep 28, 2013)

Stop taking my waffles! *~*


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 28, 2013)

Hello, again.


----------



## unravel (Sep 28, 2013)

missbunnehful said:


> ay i used to have that avatar
> just had to point that out, but yes i remember you from taking my waffles



Oh yeah I do remember you use the profile pic same as mine hehe sorry~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lunatic said:


> Stop taking my waffles! *~*


----------



## Mao (Sep 29, 2013)

Yep, I remember avatars


----------



## unravel (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes i've seen you before


----------



## Farobi (Sep 29, 2013)

yes


----------



## unravel (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes (ur famous)


----------



## louise23 (Sep 29, 2013)

no not seen you hello


----------



## Byngo (Sep 29, 2013)

Just seen you for the first time today. o;


----------



## Anj2k6 (Sep 29, 2013)

I've seen you once or twice. Can't remember where though xD


----------



## louise23 (Sep 29, 2013)

seen you for the first time today


----------



## Mao (Sep 29, 2013)

Nope, well yes actually, one page back!


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 29, 2013)

Ohaidere.


----------



## locker (Sep 29, 2013)

yes from the this or that thread


----------



## Byngo (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes. That avatar is what makes me remember you!


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 29, 2013)

Many times!


----------



## Chromie (Sep 29, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## locker (Sep 29, 2013)

i see you around quite often


----------



## Chromie (Sep 29, 2013)

Been seeing you more!


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 29, 2013)

Same.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey! We meet a 3rd time. q:


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 29, 2013)

Around the 6th or 7th time for me.


----------



## mariop476 (Sep 29, 2013)

I've seen you way too much for my own good.  I've also read your signature's opening, "I'm a cinephile," far too much for my own good.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't recognize the avi or name, but I know I've seen that penguin!


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 29, 2013)

Seen you around.


----------



## puppy (Sep 29, 2013)

yesss your avatar grabs my attention every time


----------



## chillv (Sep 30, 2013)

Sadly, I've never seen you before, ever...

I doubt I am very popular


----------



## Byngo (Sep 30, 2013)

Yesh! For making fun forum games.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 30, 2013)

Lol just saw you on another thread.


----------



## chillv (Sep 30, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Yesh! For making fun forum games.



I make fun forum games?

 Anyway, I just saw you before


----------



## Bellxis (Sep 30, 2013)

Actually, I don't think I've seen you around. @chillv


----------



## Mao (Sep 30, 2013)

I didn't recognise your username but I remember your avatar and your sig xD


----------



## fl0ra (Sep 30, 2013)

of course i know you Hazelx c:


----------



## Byngo (Sep 30, 2013)

About a month ago I seen you a lot but recently not so much. o:


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Sep 30, 2013)

xD I see you everywhere


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 30, 2013)

I've seen you around here and there. :3


----------



## mariop476 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorry, I haven't seen you before.

And @Shiny, I change my avatar and accompanying group text every once in a while.  Last time it was Capricious Best Friend and a picture of Bianca from the manga.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 30, 2013)

Nope I'd remember that purple hair.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 30, 2013)

Of course I do.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 30, 2013)

I've seen you before.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 30, 2013)

Seen you doing your administrator duties. *salute*


----------



## Chromie (Sep 30, 2013)

See your shininess everywhere.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 30, 2013)

;D lol

I see your interesting avi mainly around The Basement


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 30, 2013)

Duuuuuude...


----------



## chillv (Sep 30, 2013)

I see you a lot on my "count until a male posts" game


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 30, 2013)

Haha, yes.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2013)

All the time.


----------



## unravel (Oct 1, 2013)

All the time


----------



## Solid (Oct 1, 2013)

Time to time.


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 1, 2013)

I've seen you like once.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 1, 2013)

First time I've seen you.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 1, 2013)

Not really.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 1, 2013)

I think? 

#TopPosterOf2013


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 1, 2013)

I'd hate to be popular.


----------



## Mao (Oct 1, 2013)

Hmm I think. Did you change your avatar? I just tend to forget when people do xD


----------



## oath2order (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't really think so, sorry.


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 1, 2013)

Quite a lot.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 1, 2013)

Haven't seen you for a while, but I remember your username~


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 1, 2013)

That's right! Since ac has died down my effort to regularly contribute to the forum has as well.

And yes btw.


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 1, 2013)

Sorry, I've never seen you.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah, I haven't seen ya.


----------



## Joey (Oct 1, 2013)

Seen you a lot before.


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 1, 2013)

I've seen you quite a few times, your posts are quite short.


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 1, 2013)

I have seen you around.. c:


----------



## Mao (Oct 1, 2013)

Yep ^_^

*I changed my avatar, so if you remember by avatars/signatures then.... whatever xD*


----------



## Hina (Oct 1, 2013)

I've seen you around.. Your avatar used to be some gif of a cartoony cat? D:


----------



## Byngo (Oct 1, 2013)

I remember that signature! Katt! c:


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 1, 2013)

lol i see you A LOT


----------



## Wish (Oct 1, 2013)

never seen you before

im flawless


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 1, 2013)

Think I've seen you...


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh hi there. (yes)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 1, 2013)

We meet again...


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 1, 2013)

Just saw you on another post in this subforum for the first time.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes because I recognise that signature.


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 1, 2013)

I've seen you. Yepyep.
Makes me sad when people I've posted with consistently don't recognize me. :c


----------



## rubyy (Oct 1, 2013)

Aw don't worry, that signature is unforgettable:3


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2013)

Saw you on my thread!


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 1, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Saw you on my thread!



Omg Zanessa I'm in love with your avatar<3

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yes


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 1, 2013)

Seen you a few times!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 1, 2013)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh it's you.


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh, it's _you_.
I've only just started to see you in the past two days.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 1, 2013)

Just a couple of times.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello, once again.


----------



## unravel (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello again


----------



## Farobi (Oct 2, 2013)

Ur one of those middle class tbtians xD

Sup


----------



## Amyy (Oct 2, 2013)

You are everywhere AHAHAHAHA


----------



## unravel (Oct 2, 2013)

Farobi said:


> Ur one of those middle class tbtians xD
> 
> Sup



Middle Class?

- - - Post Merge - - -



sorrynotsorry said:


> You are everywhere AHAHAHAHA



He wants to get attention thats the reason hahahah


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 2, 2013)

I've seen you about five times.  Mostly in this thread.
Also, happy nearly-your-birthday.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 2, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Mao (Oct 2, 2013)

Yep.

*Old avatar used to be a gif ok*


----------



## Halo3Hunter113 (Oct 2, 2013)

I've seen you a couple times


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sorry, haven't seen you before.

This topic has made me realize how little attention some people pay to others.  Myself included.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

I recognize you. :3


----------



## Mao (Oct 2, 2013)

Yep, mostly on this thread xD


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 2, 2013)

Seen you before!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 2, 2013)

Seen you like 100 times! XD


----------



## Kip (Oct 2, 2013)

Seen ya like 3 or 4 times (Mainly cause I'm not very active here)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 2, 2013)

This is the first time.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't believe I have seen you before now.


----------



## Gizmodo (Oct 2, 2013)

Seen you alot


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 2, 2013)

This is probably the 5th or 6th time.


----------



## Kip (Oct 2, 2013)

First I've seen ya.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm not sure... The username looks familiar, though.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

All the time.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes, a little too frequently, perhaps?


----------



## puppy (Oct 2, 2013)

oh yeah i see you errywher in brewsters


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 2, 2013)

Once.


----------



## letsgotofresco (Oct 3, 2013)

I have seen you frequently today and I told you that that person had 2 bridges in their town and not 3 and I felt a little like a jerk for it so yea, sorry about that.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 3, 2013)

never seen you


----------



## oath2order (Oct 3, 2013)

Sometimes


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 3, 2013)

Well hi dere oath.


----------



## Mao (Oct 3, 2013)

I swear I have but I can't remember


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 3, 2013)

I've seen you post around a lot, I definitely remember your signature


----------



## Farobi (Oct 3, 2013)

i saw you! im new here and i dont think anyone knows me


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 3, 2013)

I see you a lot, but you had a different avatar, I think the last one was Punchy.


----------



## unravel (Oct 3, 2013)

seen you a lot


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 3, 2013)

Never seen you before


----------



## Blueberrie (Oct 3, 2013)

I've seen you on the forum many of times.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 3, 2013)

Never.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 3, 2013)

First time I've seen you.

Edit: oops posted at the same time.  I think I've seen your name before but your signature isn't ringing any bells.


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 3, 2013)

I think I may have seen you around before... it's hard to be sure.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 3, 2013)

I've never seen you before because I'm sure I would remember such rudeness!


----------



## VillageDweller (Oct 3, 2013)

jeremy? more like NOBODY who the hell r u


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't recognize you...


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 3, 2013)

I know you!


----------



## Mao (Oct 3, 2013)

Yep ^o^


----------



## VillageDweller (Oct 3, 2013)

I have never seen you owo.


----------



## letsgotofresco (Oct 3, 2013)

WHo are you? I appreciate the Curt sig tho


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 3, 2013)

First time seein' ya.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 3, 2013)

letsgotofresco said:


> I have seen you frequently today and I told you that that person had 2 bridges in their town and not 3 and I felt a little like a jerk for it so yea, sorry about that.



It's fine. I was stupid to not finish reading anyways.

Seen you before!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow, I can never seem to stop bumping into you!


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 3, 2013)

Nope, sorry.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 3, 2013)

See you all over the basement!


----------



## Byngo (Oct 3, 2013)

I have seen you a lot recently~


----------



## Zura (Oct 3, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Welcome to TBT. Have fun!


I've seen you a couple time you even posted on my thread when I was new here ahh memories


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 3, 2013)

Yes, your avatar allows me to always recognize you.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 3, 2013)

I recognize thee.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 3, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Zura (Oct 3, 2013)

Nope!


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 3, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 3, 2013)

Mhmm


----------



## Thunder (Oct 3, 2013)

Mmhmmmm


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 3, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## Chromie (Oct 3, 2013)

Yup!


----------



## oath2order (Oct 4, 2013)

Nopers


----------



## Miya902 (Oct 4, 2013)

I've seen you before, like once.


----------



## Touko (Oct 4, 2013)

I have never seen you until now.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 4, 2013)

I see you lots of times.


----------



## unravel (Oct 4, 2013)

Nope I dunno you


----------



## Farobi (Oct 4, 2013)

same.


----------



## Touko (Oct 4, 2013)

Is that captain Levi/Rivaille? o:
Oh and I've seen you heaps of time.


----------



## Mary (Oct 4, 2013)

A few times.


----------



## unravel (Oct 4, 2013)

You again  xD


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 4, 2013)

Ehh not really :3


----------



## unravel (Oct 4, 2013)

Same not really I only see you in this thread


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 4, 2013)

I've seen you once before in Farobi's thread! I just remember that tf2 gif haha


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 4, 2013)

I've seen you about quite a lot, but you change your avatar a lot so I have to keep looking at your username to notice it's you!


----------



## Bowie (Oct 4, 2013)

I can't quite put my finger on it, but I think I've seen you once or twice.


----------



## Mao (Oct 4, 2013)

Hmm I don't think so but I've seen that sig somewhere xD


----------



## Gizmodo (Oct 4, 2013)

Seen you alot definitely


----------



## Byngo (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes~


----------



## Chromie (Oct 4, 2013)

Tons. All the time. Everywhere. In my dreams even.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 4, 2013)

Seen you a lot!


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't believe I've ever seen you before!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 4, 2013)

Of course.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 4, 2013)

Duh!


----------



## Solid (Oct 4, 2013)

Eh first time I seen you.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 4, 2013)

A number of times, yes.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah, I've seen you around.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 4, 2013)

Seen you!


----------



## Bowie (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh, how could I forget you? You're everywhere! I don't mind, though. You're a decent chap!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh, yeah.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 4, 2013)

Hihi yes I have.


I think.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 4, 2013)

Yep! Hi!


----------



## rubyy (Oct 4, 2013)

YES HIHI


----------



## Piptocrossing (Oct 4, 2013)

everywhere lol :3 hi hi


----------



## Bowie (Oct 4, 2013)

Once or twice, maybe.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 4, 2013)

lol certainly have seen you


----------



## Piptocrossing (Oct 4, 2013)

never seen you


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 4, 2013)

Sometimes.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 4, 2013)

Too many times.


----------



## Solid (Oct 4, 2013)

Bunch of times, lol.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 4, 2013)

once


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 4, 2013)

A lot. How are you? XD


----------



## Byngo (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes. o-o A lot


----------



## unravel (Oct 5, 2013)

A lot


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 5, 2013)

I've seen you maybe once or twice.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

Haven't seen you post that much


----------



## Farobi (Oct 5, 2013)

I dont see you often.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*ninja'd but yeah I've seen you ACE.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

I've seen you post quite a bit.


----------



## Seravee (Oct 5, 2013)

All the time.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 5, 2013)

You disappeared for awhile, Gundam.


----------



## unravel (Oct 5, 2013)

Spoiler: I don't know him maybe he is a newb.



Just kidding seen you a lot of times


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2013)

Never seen you.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 5, 2013)

First time. 
Stop it with that sig. Gah.


----------



## unravel (Oct 5, 2013)

A lot of times


----------



## Caius (Oct 5, 2013)

Am I famous on tbt. Y'all tell me.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 5, 2013)

I never see you since you're always in the back when we Mario Kart.


----------



## Caius (Oct 5, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I never see you since you're always in the back when we Mario Kart.



Yeah but I always see you. Always. And you're always bein judged.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 5, 2013)

First time I've seen your creepy Whooper x Human hybrid. @__@


----------



## Thunder (Oct 5, 2013)

We're all terrified by her Wooper avatar.

Terrified and awestruck.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 5, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Mao (Oct 5, 2013)

Definitely ^o^


----------



## Chromie (Oct 5, 2013)

Nope. I would never forget a hipster Pikachu.


----------



## Seravee (Oct 5, 2013)

Nope - sorry.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah, seen you.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 5, 2013)

Only seen you a couple of times!


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't recognize your DP or signature, however I recognize your name... So yeah, I think I've seen you once or twice.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 5, 2013)

i recognize you 'round here and retail!


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 5, 2013)

Never seen you before :O


----------



## Farobi (Oct 5, 2013)

but...but.... D:

prob seen you once or twice


----------



## Chromie (Oct 5, 2013)

Nope. I've never seen your chibi avatar.


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah, I've seen you before.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

seen you around a lot


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 5, 2013)

EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## Bowie (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh, you're everywhere!


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 5, 2013)

certainly have seen ya before


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

seen you around before


----------



## Mao (Oct 5, 2013)

Yep, a few times


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

Seen you around a lot


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 5, 2013)

I have seen you many times!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

I've seen you many times


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 5, 2013)

many times!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

seen you around a lot


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 5, 2013)

seen u alot


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

Seen you again.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 5, 2013)

and again and again


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

and again and again and again


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 5, 2013)

and again and again and again and again and again and again


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

seen many times


----------



## puppy (Oct 5, 2013)

um where have i not seen you


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

in your house is the answer to that

seen you a lot


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 6, 2013)

Seen you so many times just today hahah


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Seen you a lot


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

Many times!!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Seen you around a lot


----------



## Zura (Oct 6, 2013)

Well let's put it this way every thread says that you were the last one to post


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 6, 2013)

Now every thread says YOU were the last to post. 
I also saw you a lot in the Giveaway thread before the Trading Plaza happened.


----------



## unravel (Oct 6, 2013)

I've seen you a lot


----------



## Farobi (Oct 6, 2013)

Seen ya bunches. And people dunno me anymore wtf ;_;


----------



## LonghornGirl (Oct 6, 2013)

Well, I've seen you on here a lot


----------



## Seravee (Oct 6, 2013)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 6, 2013)

First time. Funny sig though. Levi <3


----------



## Mao (Oct 6, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 6, 2013)

It's late young lady.



I should go to bed.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 6, 2013)

Ha, me too. 5:33AM.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Seen you a lot


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 6, 2013)

Seen you brunches(yes, brunches)


----------



## Mao (Oct 6, 2013)

A few times


----------



## Chromie (Oct 6, 2013)

Just once before!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Seen you a lot


----------



## Gingersnap (Oct 6, 2013)

I see you often :0


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Seen you a couple times


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello again!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Seen you a lot


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 6, 2013)

I play forum games with you all the time.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Seen you a lot


----------



## Chromie (Oct 6, 2013)

See you a lot!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Seen you a lot


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 6, 2013)

Your name is literally SCROLLED THROUGH ALL THESE THREADS so I guess


----------



## Farobi (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes :3


----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2013)

Can't say I have.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 7, 2013)

yes


----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2013)

Now I have!


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 7, 2013)

have seen ya
and omg your avatar ;o;


----------



## Mao (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2013)

Couple of times now!


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 7, 2013)

Seen you lots


----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2013)

I just saw you rate someone 4/10!


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 7, 2013)

Chromie said:


> I just saw you rate someone 4/10!



I dont like that octopus. And my lowest on ones I don't like is 5/10


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 7, 2013)

Haven't seen you before.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 7, 2013)

Seen u a few times


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 7, 2013)

Now I've seen you before.  ^^


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 7, 2013)

Lol, I posted on you thing a few days ago, saying that ur new but has been on for a month.
Seen you much more now.


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh, sorry that I forgot you.  I feel so stupid. :c


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 7, 2013)

Lol, I feel like that EVERYDAY.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello again XD


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 7, 2013)

Heylo!
Seen you a billionmillionsillion times.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes!!


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes, I've seen you everywhere xD I recognize you from that tag that I just watch. over and over. and over.

@u@


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 7, 2013)

First time! Nice to meet you!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 7, 2013)

I have seen you before


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 7, 2013)

A billionmillionsillionvillion times


----------



## Gingersnap (Oct 7, 2013)

I've seen you before yeah!
Also hello again.


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 7, 2013)

I've seen you here and there.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2013)

Seen you a lot


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 8, 2013)

*Never* seen you before


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2013)

Seen you a lot


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 8, 2013)

Seen ya quite a bit


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 8, 2013)

Never seen u before! Nice to meet you!


----------



## unravel (Oct 9, 2013)

seen you once


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 9, 2013)

Seen you quite a few times!


----------



## Chromie (Oct 9, 2013)

Been seeing you more.


----------



## Robert Plant (Oct 9, 2013)

The first time I see you :V


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 9, 2013)

I've never seen you on TBT, but I love your music, Mr. Plant


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 9, 2013)

Heylo for the billionth time!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2013)

Seen you a lot


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello again XD


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2013)

Seen you a lot


----------



## Chromie (Oct 9, 2013)

See you a lot mostly denying our love.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 9, 2013)

Mhmm. Wut happened to your other avatar? o:


----------



## Chromie (Oct 9, 2013)

I bought the animated avatar things from the shop! I couldn't find a decent Shin Megami Tensei gif that was animated.


----------



## Lauren (Oct 9, 2013)

I think I've seen you around.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 9, 2013)

Seem familiar.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes, quite fond of pikachu abuse?


----------



## Chromie (Oct 9, 2013)

Seems like we both are!


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 9, 2013)

Seen you around the park. ABUSE DAT PIKA!


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 9, 2013)

I saw you on this thread, does that count? xD


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 9, 2013)

I've seen u on some threads


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey, it's my cool sig buddy


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes... I loves da punches.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2013)

Seen you around a lot


----------



## Byngo (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2013)

Seen you a lot


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 10, 2013)

Seen you.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2013)

Seen you a lot


----------



## Seravee (Oct 10, 2013)

See you all the time.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 10, 2013)

Seen you quite a few times!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2013)

Seen you a fair amount


----------



## Zura (Oct 10, 2013)

Haven't seen you Intl today


----------



## Byngo (Oct 10, 2013)

Too much. o>o


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 10, 2013)

A lot.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2013)

Quite a bit lately..


----------



## Chromie (Oct 11, 2013)

A lot actually.


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes, you're famous for your horrible Pikachu abuse, in fact, sir, would you please step out of the car?


----------



## Byngo (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes, I remember that penguin.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2013)

Seen you a lot


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2013)

Well, hello again...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2013)

Seen you around


----------



## Byngo (Oct 12, 2013)

Yes, you are.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 12, 2013)

Am I going slightly crazy or am I seeing you again?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 13, 2013)

I've seen your username around a lot lately


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2013)

Seen you


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 13, 2013)

Never seen you. HI NEW NEIGHBOR


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2013)

Seriously? We did the Pokemon RP together, and I even friended you! Well, it's probably my new avatar...


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

Mhmm


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh, hello again...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 13, 2013)

Yes, it is. Besides, I call everyone who joined within a month my new neighbor. But it's been over a month, so you're now just a person I know.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 14, 2013)

I have seen that Lobo avatar many times.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 14, 2013)

Famous? Don't know. But I have seen you around quite a few times


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

I have seen you often.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2013)

.....


----------



## Caius (Oct 14, 2013)

I aint never seen you


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2013)

I think you had a different avatar, but yeah, I've seen u.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 14, 2013)

This is maybe the 3rd time I've seen you before!


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

I used to see you quite a bit but recently not so much.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 14, 2013)

Got tired of Domo?


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 14, 2013)

I've actually never seen you before, *Thunder*.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Got tired of Domo?



Mhmm, and I wanted to try something new. I tried to find a pic that went with "I be cray-cray" pretty good, so I hope it does. :3


----------



## unravel (Oct 15, 2013)

Yer cray woman I have seen you somewhere.


----------



## Horus (Oct 15, 2013)

YEAH YOU'RE THE SON OF A ***** WHO TOOK MY WAFFLES


Those tags though


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 15, 2013)

Seen ya many times. Especially in the tags


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh, yeah...


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 17, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Seen ya many times. Especially in the tags



I've seen you, *Horus*, and *FoxWolf64* a few times.  But I, of course, should remember *Horus*...   I still haven't forgotten what good thing you did for me!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 17, 2013)

Seen you before! Sorry about Mokuzai...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

Seen you around


----------



## Byngo (Oct 18, 2013)

Definitely.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

Seen you a lot


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 18, 2013)

You're everywhere.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 18, 2013)

Mhmm...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

Seen you a lot


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 18, 2013)

I see you all over the place.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 18, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## Mao (Oct 18, 2013)

No o:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello again, Hipsterchu!


----------



## Byngo (Oct 18, 2013)

Yesh


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh, yep.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2013)

Seen you a lot


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 19, 2013)

I've seen you plenty of times before!
And thank you for your support, *FoxWolf64*! >.<


----------



## Byngo (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes, many times.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, hello again!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2013)

Yeah, a decent amount of times...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh, yep.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 19, 2013)

Yeah, lol


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 19, 2013)

Who are you? I've never seen you before.

Too crazy to be ignored by anyone, It's a good thing.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

Genji is not sexy, OK?


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 19, 2013)

Off topic much?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

Just sayin'. I've seen you before, but still, I'm not a fan of Genji.


----------



## unravel (Oct 20, 2013)

never seen you
dude im famous so stahp xD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 20, 2013)

I remember you! You're the idiot who took my waffles!


----------



## unravel (Oct 20, 2013)

Seen you somewhe... Hey shattap!!! I found it so it's mine bro.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 20, 2013)

Somewhere? I'm all over the basement!


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 21, 2013)

Seen you before.


----------



## Amyy (Oct 22, 2013)

seen you so many times AHAHAH xox


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't think I've seen you before


----------



## Byngo (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes, you are. :3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 22, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 23, 2013)

yes


----------



## unravel (Oct 23, 2013)

No....


----------



## Farobi (Oct 23, 2013)

nope


----------



## tigereyes86 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes - I've seen you around, spoken to you too, you seem nice enough to me.  (Hi again!)

EDIT: Lol at our avatars!


----------



## unravel (Oct 23, 2013)

Seen you before.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 23, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Yes - I've seen you around, spoken to you too, you seem nice enough to me.  (Hi again!)
> 
> EDIT: Lol at our avatars!



yay <3

and ive seen you know wffles :U


----------



## unravel (Oct 23, 2013)

You know... They already know that we are -beeeeep-


----------



## Mao (Oct 23, 2013)

Yep, seen you before


----------



## Byngo (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes you are!


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes. :3


----------



## mapleshine (Oct 23, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 23, 2013)

Once or twice


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Oct 23, 2013)

Seen you a fair amount lol


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Oct 23, 2013)

Never seen you. x3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 23, 2013)

Seen you!


----------



## Animedan (Oct 23, 2013)

Seen you three times  now.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 23, 2013)

Never until now. Hello!


----------



## mapleshine (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## unravel (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## oath2order (Oct 24, 2013)

I dunno I don't think so


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes :3


----------



## Farobi (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes


----------



## unravel (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Byngo (Oct 24, 2013)

I think you are.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 24, 2013)

Without that Domo, you're nothing

Yeah.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes

c:


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 24, 2013)

Yea :3


----------



## rubyy (Oct 24, 2013)

I actually haven't o.0

I'm a bad person sorry♥


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey <3


----------



## rubyy (Oct 24, 2013)

HELLO<3


----------



## Byngo (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes! c:


----------



## mapleshine (Oct 24, 2013)

Yep~!


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes :3


----------



## Isabella (Oct 24, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Yes :3



yep, you're usually always in the top 10 posters :0


----------



## unravel (Oct 24, 2013)

YEs


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 24, 2013)

Ya man TBT famous. ^


----------



## unravel (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes!!!


----------



## Farobi (Oct 25, 2013)

Seen you sometimes,


----------



## Seravee (Oct 25, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Amyy (Oct 25, 2013)

i dont think ive seen you D:


----------



## unravel (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Farobi (Oct 25, 2013)

you kinda are now. because youre the last to post in like every game in the first page :L


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Oct 25, 2013)

Seen you loads


----------



## unravel (Oct 25, 2013)

Seen you


----------



## deardeer (Oct 25, 2013)

a few times


----------



## oath2order (Oct 25, 2013)

I'd say no


----------



## mapleshine (Oct 25, 2013)

I've seen you, like, twice. :3


----------



## Seravee (Oct 25, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2013)

Seen you somewhat.


----------



## mapleshine (Oct 25, 2013)

Seen you!


----------



## Byngo (Oct 26, 2013)

I think somewhat. :3


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## Amyy (Oct 26, 2013)

yes. <3


----------



## mapleshine (Oct 26, 2013)

Yup!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't think I've seen you too much, but hi!


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 26, 2013)

Of course :3


----------



## Touko (Oct 26, 2013)

No one can forget that avatar x)


----------



## mapleshine (Oct 26, 2013)

xD I think I've seen you a couple time. c:


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Oct 26, 2013)

Yep, seen you a few times!


----------



## Byngo (Oct 26, 2013)

I have seen you some. c:


----------



## mapleshine (Oct 26, 2013)

Seen you lots. :3


----------



## Retro Rider (Oct 26, 2013)

Never seen you :0


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 26, 2013)

Once.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 26, 2013)

Seems familiar..


----------



## rubyy (Oct 26, 2013)

No o.0


----------



## Byngo (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes

c:


----------



## Mao (Oct 26, 2013)

Yep, mostly here infact xD


----------



## SockHead (Oct 26, 2013)

Seen you around maybe once or twice


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 26, 2013)

I see you quite a lot


----------



## Byngo (Oct 26, 2013)

A few times. :3


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2013)

Many!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 26, 2013)

you're colorful I like colors ^^^

Some of your post are outrageous ;D


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Oct 26, 2013)

Seen you around :3 I remember that awesome signature


----------



## unravel (Oct 27, 2013)

Seen you once


----------



## Farobi (Oct 27, 2013)

seen you lots in the basement thread.


----------



## mapleshine (Oct 27, 2013)

Definitely seen you c:


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 27, 2013)

Nope. Never seen ya.


----------



## mapleshine (Oct 27, 2013)

I've also never seen you. :c


----------



## Kip (Oct 27, 2013)

I've seen ya countless times.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 27, 2013)

I've seen you a couple times


----------



## Kip (Oct 27, 2013)

I've also seen you countless times.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes.
You got that big avatar.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 27, 2013)

Several times.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes.
You got that animated avatar.


----------



## Amyy (Oct 27, 2013)

yes c:


----------



## Farobi (Oct 27, 2013)

ninja'd but seen you a lot around the basement.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG I AM GETTING NINJAD WAY TOO MANY TIMES

yes seen you sorrynotsorry


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2013)

quite a few times yes!


----------



## unravel (Oct 27, 2013)

Well yes, yes you are.


----------



## Mao (Oct 27, 2013)

Yep, seen you a lot xD Mostly here actually


----------



## Bravedart (Oct 27, 2013)

sorry never seen you before..


----------



## unravel (Oct 27, 2013)

Neer seen yo-- Hey a new member welcome to TBT


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 27, 2013)

Yup. Definitely.


----------



## Mao (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah :3


----------



## mapleshine (Oct 27, 2013)

Seen you several times. c:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2013)

Sometimes


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 27, 2013)

Only in the Basement.


----------



## Yui Z (Oct 28, 2013)

Never seen you... then again I don't use the basement much :S


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 28, 2013)

You're a new face.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Oct 28, 2013)

Seen you a lot !


----------



## Mao (Oct 28, 2013)

Once or twice!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 28, 2013)

I know that username.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Oct 28, 2013)

Again seen you a lot


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 28, 2013)

Quite a bit.


----------



## Mao (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah I changed my avatar and sig  And seen you a lot


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 28, 2013)

I have seen you around and now were friends!!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 28, 2013)

I've seen you.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 28, 2013)

I have also seen you! xD Only in the basement tho.


----------



## mapleshine (Oct 29, 2013)

Haven't seen you much.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Oct 29, 2013)

Seen you once or twice  Love your avatar !


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 29, 2013)

I've been seeing you a lot recently.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Oct 29, 2013)

Seen you loads !


----------



## Farobi (Oct 29, 2013)

Definitely.


----------



## Amyy (Oct 29, 2013)

totes me goats <3


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Oct 29, 2013)

Defiantly!


----------



## Mao (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah, mostly around here!


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Oct 29, 2013)

Seen you everywhere !


----------



## Jake (Oct 29, 2013)

GURLFRIEND U FAMOUS FOR 'JOIN MY SHINY HUNTIN CLUB'


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Oct 29, 2013)

Who are you ? Never seen you before in my life


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 29, 2013)

Seen ya a bunch :3


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 29, 2013)

I have seen you, I got your name in the username reminds me of game.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 29, 2013)

I have seen you a few times now since being back here


----------



## Retro Rider (Oct 29, 2013)

I've seen you in the movies :v


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Brewster!


----------



## mapleshine (Oct 29, 2013)

Seen ya.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 29, 2013)

I have seen you! I just posted after you in another forum in the basement.


----------



## unravel (Oct 29, 2013)

Never seen you before...


----------



## mapleshine (Oct 29, 2013)

How can I not have seen the person who took my waffles?
Of course I've seen you. ^_^


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 30, 2013)

I've seen you!


----------



## Cress (Oct 30, 2013)

Also plays a lot of forum games.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 30, 2013)

Never seen you before. o:


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2013)

Indeed!


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Oct 30, 2013)

Seen you a load !


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah, seen you quite a bit lately.


----------



## Halycon (Oct 30, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Flyffel (Oct 30, 2013)

Never seen, and well... you seem to have one post.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Serk102 (Oct 30, 2013)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Jake (Oct 30, 2013)

UR THE MOST FAMOUS PERSON EVER!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Byngo (Oct 30, 2013)

Never heard of you.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes, you are famous!


----------



## Retro Rider (Oct 30, 2013)

Still love your films!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 30, 2013)

Havent seen you much


----------



## Lauren (Oct 30, 2013)

I see you quite a lot on irc <3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 30, 2013)

LAUREN <3

I see you everywhere <3


----------



## Byngo (Oct 30, 2013)

I've seen you too much this past month. x3


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 30, 2013)

I see your fabulous avatar occasionally~


----------



## mapleshine (Oct 30, 2013)

Seen you :3


----------



## Cress (Oct 30, 2013)

Seen you a lot as well!


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't think I have ever seen you before.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 30, 2013)

Seen you a lot


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 30, 2013)

You're a familiar name.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Oct 30, 2013)

Seen you a lot here lately.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 30, 2013)

I have never seen you. o:


----------



## Cress (Oct 30, 2013)

YES!!!


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't recognize you at all, super sorry. But you're newer so that's probably why.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 31, 2013)

I have seen you and you have a lantern. ;__;

I just changed my avatar in honor of halloween, so the person below me probably won't know me. xD


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 31, 2013)

A few times, here and there.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes you are. c:


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 1, 2013)

Yess I have seen you!! You and I don't have lanterns and we have been struggling to get it!!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2013)

Not really.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 1, 2013)

yess


----------



## Byngo (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes

You've posted like crey~


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2013)

Kind of. I'd rate you on a 7 on a scale of 1 to 10 for fame.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 1, 2013)

seen ya


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 1, 2013)

I see you everywhere!! <3


----------



## Byngo (Nov 1, 2013)

I've seen you often the past week!


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 1, 2013)

That's because I discovered there are forums outside of the train station and retail. lol

I see you a lot.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 1, 2013)

ICU


----------



## Byngo (Nov 1, 2013)

ICU? Intensive Care Unit? o-o...

Yes you are famous on the basement.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Nov 2, 2013)

Seen you loads !


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 2, 2013)

Occasionally, I've seen you.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

You're fairly famous~


----------



## unravel (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes??


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 2, 2013)

Never seen you 3:


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

No


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2013)

yes


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

In the basement, yes 

C:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 2, 2013)

Relatively, I guess. I have seen you around a bit.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2013)

I haven't seen you AS much lately.


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes, You're my sworn enemy for disliking the best Villager of all time! :c


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes.

Genji is overrated and ugly, I don't see why anybody would-OH, I did NOT see you there!


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes you're famous. Sorry Hyogo... I no like Genji either :c


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 2, 2013)

Mmmyes.

Also that's because you think Tex is sexy-hot >:3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2013)

Yeah, u wanna know who the best villager of all time is?

Come a little closer...



Spoiler



OCTAVIAN!!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 2, 2013)

Yesh, Make a petition to Nintendo to make a new Starfox for Wii U, Pls.

I have all the Octopi in my town and Octavian's wonderful! Because he's my third favorite.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes, Octavian is currently my MOST WANTED DREAMIE!!!


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 2, 2013)

Mmhm, seen you about.


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 2, 2013)

Not much.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

Haven't seen you often


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 2, 2013)

Seen you a lot.


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 2, 2013)

Seen you quite often.


----------



## Piptocrossing (Nov 2, 2013)

know you  i helped you get stuff to a new town, as well you got Blaire for a friend- or at least tried to...
oops- welp that ^ was for jellybeans :S


----------



## kassie (Nov 2, 2013)

I know you :3 You did the free cataloging which was very generous! c:


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 2, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 2, 2013)

I've seen you!


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 2, 2013)

Definitely!


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

Kind of


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 2, 2013)

I see you around in places!


----------



## Mary (Nov 2, 2013)

Seen ya!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2013)

Quite a bit.


----------



## Piptocrossing (Nov 2, 2013)

i think i have seen your profile picture?


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 2, 2013)

A few times.


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 2, 2013)

No 
Hi there! ^_^


----------



## Prisma (Nov 2, 2013)

YUSH! ^^^


----------



## irisubunny (Nov 2, 2013)

never seen ya


----------



## Mary (Nov 2, 2013)

Few times.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 2, 2013)

Yup once ^^


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 2, 2013)

First time seeing you.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 2, 2013)

Yup


----------



## radical6 (Nov 2, 2013)

only seen u once


----------



## Mary (Nov 2, 2013)

A lot recently. I remember your user clearly.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 2, 2013)

never seen you, actually
sorry I'm a bad gal


----------



## Mary (Nov 2, 2013)

A ton... But only today!


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm most active on week-ends. 

and yea, I've seen you now, here


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

Kind of yeah


----------



## Mary (Nov 2, 2013)

Sure!


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## Sholee (Nov 2, 2013)

Yeppp!


----------



## radical6 (Nov 2, 2013)

uhh a few times  but not much


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

Definitely


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 3, 2013)

Ya! <:


----------



## Amyy (Nov 3, 2013)

ive seen you around <3


----------



## unravel (Nov 3, 2013)

Well yeah a lot of times.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2013)

We meet again, waffle thief.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah~


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2013)

Right.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 3, 2013)

Mhmm...


----------



## monsemania (Nov 3, 2013)

Seen you once or twice-


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 3, 2013)

No


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2013)

Seen you more recently.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2013)

Mhm.


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 3, 2013)

Yepper pepper. c:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 4, 2013)

Not really.


----------



## fl0ra (Nov 4, 2013)

yes! quite often


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 4, 2013)

I don?t think I have seen you before, if you changed your sig and avatar that?s probably why.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2013)

I've seen you quite a few times.


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 4, 2013)

You're the resident metal hippie.


----------



## unravel (Nov 4, 2013)

Seen you a lot of times


----------



## Amyy (Nov 4, 2013)

seen you <3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2013)

Seen you before.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

See you a lot! <3


----------



## Byngo (Nov 5, 2013)

JeanGiraffe said:


> See you a lot! <3



Ditto~


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes :3


----------



## oath2order (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd say nah


----------



## Byngo (Nov 6, 2013)

Yes


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 6, 2013)

Loads.


----------



## Gumihou (Nov 6, 2013)

Ofc not.


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 6, 2013)

Seen you around!


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 6, 2013)

A little


----------



## Byngo (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't think so? o:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 6, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Hound00med (Nov 8, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Yes



I've seen you around a lot  .. Especially with that signature, hehe


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

Haven't seen that much


----------



## petrichr (Nov 9, 2013)

LOL no

YOU ARE EVERYWHERE


----------



## Amyy (Nov 9, 2013)

ive seen you around quite a bit


----------



## petrichr (Nov 9, 2013)

Really? Probably because I have nothing else to do today.
I have seen you being nice to everyone. :3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 9, 2013)

Never seen you much


----------



## Amyy (Nov 9, 2013)

TWILIGHT <3

course you are c:


----------



## Touko (Nov 9, 2013)

I've seen you quite a lot now o -o


----------



## Zander (Nov 9, 2013)

I remember seeing your sig around


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 9, 2013)

I've seen you around quite a bit


----------



## petrichr (Nov 9, 2013)

Haven't seen you before.


----------



## Zander (Nov 9, 2013)

You are that creeper that gives people hugs!   

Only seen you once


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 9, 2013)

Never seen you :3


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 9, 2013)

Seen you a bit


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 9, 2013)

Same here


----------



## radical6 (Nov 9, 2013)

who are u


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 9, 2013)

I've seen you around quite a bit lately.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 9, 2013)

A bit.


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 10, 2013)

Less than I used to.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 10, 2013)

Don't see you often.


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

See you a fair bit.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 10, 2013)

Who are you?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2013)

A couple/few times.


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 10, 2013)

Don't really remember


----------



## Byngo (Nov 10, 2013)

No


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 10, 2013)

I think you may have had a purchase from my shop before.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 10, 2013)

No.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 10, 2013)

I've seen you answer many questions.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Many times.


----------



## saramew (Nov 10, 2013)

Never seen you!


----------



## radical6 (Nov 10, 2013)

dont think ive seen you


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh yes, plenty!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 11, 2013)

Yup


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 11, 2013)

No...D:


----------



## Farobi (Nov 11, 2013)

goey0614 said:


> No...D:



..wut 

But yeah same D:


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes


----------



## radical6 (Nov 11, 2013)

yes for saying the weirdest things in the mafia thread...


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 11, 2013)

O: Can I have your autograph!?!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 11, 2013)

tsundere said:


> yes for saying the weirdest things in the mafia thread...



What's said in the mafia thread stays in the mafia thread. Seriously.

Back on topic, No.


----------



## Hikari (Nov 11, 2013)

I've seen you before!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 11, 2013)

ya but i dont see u as much anymor
also i alwaaays confuse u with kuma


----------



## Byngo (Nov 11, 2013)

Yush


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 11, 2013)

Kind of.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Nov 11, 2013)

A lot, surprisingly.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 11, 2013)

Who are you?


----------



## Byngo (Nov 12, 2013)

Probably


----------



## mariop476 (Nov 12, 2013)

I've only seen you a few times.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 12, 2013)

I have seen you around. I especially remember your sig.


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

I've seen you here and there


----------



## Mao (Nov 12, 2013)

Yep, mostly Girls VS boys actually ^o^


----------



## monsemania (Nov 12, 2013)

Actually never seen you around..


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 12, 2013)

Once


----------



## Pathetic (Nov 12, 2013)

Nah.


----------



## mariop476 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nope, never seen you, sorry.


----------



## skully (Nov 12, 2013)

nop e


----------



## irisubunny (Nov 12, 2013)

never seen ya


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 12, 2013)

yes


----------



## haisu (Nov 12, 2013)

yup!


----------



## Amyy (Nov 12, 2013)

nope?


----------



## haisu (Nov 12, 2013)

you viewed my profile before when i was Hais ;w;
but yeah ive seen you!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 12, 2013)

No.


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 12, 2013)

Few times. c:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah.


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeh


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 13, 2013)

Yep


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 13, 2013)

*nods*


----------



## Toffee (Nov 14, 2013)

yess


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 14, 2013)

Yep!! :3


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 14, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## Cook1e (Nov 14, 2013)

have see you a few times^^


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 14, 2013)

Seen you a few times.


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 14, 2013)

Sort of


----------



## Byngo (Nov 14, 2013)

Maybe?


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 14, 2013)

I see you all ova the place.


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

Quite a bit, indeed..


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 14, 2013)

I've seen you around


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 14, 2013)

Nope


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 14, 2013)

Yup


----------



## oath2order (Nov 15, 2013)

nopes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2013)

a few times.


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 15, 2013)

no


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 15, 2013)

yup :3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2013)

yea


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 15, 2013)

yup, but just recently :3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2013)

(mostly posting in villager trading plaza so might be why)

and yea.


----------



## rubyy (Nov 15, 2013)

A lot


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 15, 2013)

yup


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't think I've seen you before.


----------



## monsemania (Nov 15, 2013)

I've seen you lot.


----------



## Swiftstream (Nov 15, 2013)

haven't seen you before


----------



## monsemania (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not on a lot... 

Seen you a few times- I love your profile pic by the way. :3 it's so pretty!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2013)

yea a few times


----------



## Touko (Nov 15, 2013)

Just a little bit.


----------



## monsemania (Nov 15, 2013)

Yep- seen you around. :3


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 15, 2013)

Haven't seen you


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Nov 16, 2013)

Eeenope, haven't seen ya'.


----------



## unravel (Nov 16, 2013)

Seen ya 30 times


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Nov 16, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Seen ya 30 times


I think I'm everywhere.....


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2013)

yea ^^


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 16, 2013)

Seen you a few times in the Basement


----------



## Cook1e (Nov 16, 2013)

I remember you  have seen you often


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 16, 2013)

Seen ya a few times.


----------



## haisu (Nov 16, 2013)

yup! #teamgirls


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes! ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2013)

yeah :3


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 17, 2013)

Seen you more recently. c:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes you are.


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes c:


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 17, 2013)

yesh :v


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2013)

yup


----------



## Amyy (Nov 18, 2013)

Don't think so? D:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2013)

We traded Marina. I just changed my UN 

but yea I see on plaza now and then


----------



## unravel (Nov 18, 2013)

Don't think so :U


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2013)

hvae only seen you a few times so.. idk


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 18, 2013)

More than I used to.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 18, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yup, I've seen you!


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 18, 2013)

Haven't seen you much


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2013)

yep


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh hi person who has a username based off a character from a Japanese movie and a user title stating that you are Erik's number one fangirl.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes I have


----------



## K9Ike (Nov 19, 2013)

Ur famous for your blue goat fur

- - - Post Merge - - -

I make it rain girl i make it rain(bells ) bells? Yea i got too much.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 19, 2013)

never seen you and im guessing you post in the ac section and i usually dont spend too much time there


----------



## K9Ike (Nov 19, 2013)

I post in villager trade plaza


----------



## emeraldfox (Nov 19, 2013)

yeea i seen yous


----------



## K9Ike (Nov 19, 2013)

Im so popular.10 yeAr old famous. As for u...no sorry


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 19, 2013)

Once.


----------



## emeraldfox (Nov 19, 2013)

Yup you have a cycling thread :3


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 19, 2013)

I. Have. No. Idea. But. I. Don't Get. Out. Much.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2013)

Nah, haven't seen you much


----------



## Thunder (Nov 20, 2013)

haven't seen you a whole lot, but hello!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah, I've seen you around  Hi there!

Also, awesome pic and title :]


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 20, 2013)

WHY DO I HAVE TO BUMP INTO YOU OVER AND OVER?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2013)

THE SAME YES


----------



## Amyy (Nov 20, 2013)

well i know you now hah


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2013)

yeah i gave you marina with that other person so.. /should/ be lol


----------



## SockHead (Nov 20, 2013)

Never


----------



## Lauren (Nov 20, 2013)

Definitely not! Who are you? ;-D


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah I've seen you in the Mafia thread so I guess xD


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yup, i think in the Yum and Yuck thread XD


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2013)

seen you a few times here


----------



## Lauren (Nov 20, 2013)

I have no idea who you are, sorry


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 20, 2013)

ive seen you like a millon times


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2013)

SAME. AHEM *cough*


----------



## Mao (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't recognise your picture or user title but I do recognise the Erik fangirl #1 user title because I also love erik


----------



## Miss Renee (Nov 20, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## Lauren (Nov 20, 2013)

I honestly think I've seen you twice


----------



## Ezreal (Nov 20, 2013)

I've seen you before, not often though o u o);


----------



## Laurina (Nov 20, 2013)

Can't recall. I want to say your signature is familiar, so maybe once.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2013)

nope..


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2013)

Haven't seen around that much


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd say :3


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes, I?ve seen you. Mostly in Ida?s cycling thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2013)

yay another swede.

umm seen you there to now an then


----------



## K9Ike (Nov 21, 2013)

All da time


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2013)

^what he said


----------



## Amyy (Nov 22, 2013)

youre popping up everywhere now ahah


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2013)

^what you said ahaha.


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 22, 2013)

Seen you everywhere XD ahaha


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2013)

xD lol

seen you a few times


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi, You Again XD ahahaha


----------



## Cou (Nov 22, 2013)

Well yes bby hi you've helped me so much (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 23, 2013)

I will never forget your avatar, i like Robin too


----------



## unravel (Nov 23, 2013)

Seen you once


----------



## Rin (Nov 23, 2013)

I've seen you around a few times.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 23, 2013)

ive seen youuuuuuuu


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 23, 2013)

I have seen you a few times


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2013)

Once or twice maybe? o:


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 23, 2013)

you are so active everywhere and everytime XD haha


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2013)

XD yeah same


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 23, 2013)

I have truthfully seen you a lot.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 23, 2013)

i havent seen you..


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2013)

yea man :3


----------



## Mao (Nov 23, 2013)

a lot in the villager trading plaza


----------



## unravel (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes very famous indeed :3


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 23, 2013)

yes


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 23, 2013)

Sort of


----------



## Isabella (Nov 24, 2013)

yea i see you around the basement a lot


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 24, 2013)

nope...i think...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2013)

yea lol


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 24, 2013)

mmhmm..


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2013)

yush


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 24, 2013)

Only in basement


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2013)

yea


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 24, 2013)

No, I have never, ever seen you. Except for the billions of times that you have posted on here.


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 24, 2013)

No...


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 24, 2013)

Nope....


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 24, 2013)

Nope, never seen ya


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2013)

yiiis :33


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 25, 2013)

Definitely yesss XD


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2013)

ahahah yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes you are.


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## AllisonCypress (Nov 28, 2013)

I've seen you a LOT!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes, you're the second person I friended!


----------



## Kip (Nov 28, 2013)

I've seen you a ton


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 28, 2013)

I've seen you around a few times today.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah, I've seen you before. You're famous for having all those candy collectibles!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

No, but nice username


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh, we meet again...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

the fawk. YES


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

aw yis


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 29, 2013)

Mmmhmm.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

yea xD


----------



## Byngo (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes 

o-o


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes ahaha


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh, yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

no id- YES


----------



## Bowie (Nov 29, 2013)

Yep yep yep.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

xD umm maybe. idk havent seen ya much


----------



## Bowie (Nov 29, 2013)

Welcome to my world, mate. Again, yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

lol yea


----------



## Cou (Nov 29, 2013)

Yep. ^^


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 29, 2013)

A little


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

ahahah yea


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 29, 2013)

Definitely


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

YES omg lol


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes, hi.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

again yes


----------



## Kip (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes! I've seen you plenty.


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 29, 2013)

I think???


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 29, 2013)

O.O


----------



## Farobi (Nov 29, 2013)

uh huh


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 29, 2013)

Legit.


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes! always appeared in the basement XD


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 30, 2013)

I've never seen you before.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2013)

hmm.. no?


----------



## unravel (Nov 30, 2013)

yes


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

yes.

your signature now haunts me


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2013)

YES lol


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 30, 2013)

I've never seen you either... And I'm in disbelief that you have made over 1,000 posts in under two months of being here.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

oh she has.

villager trading plaza

and yess, ive seen you c:


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you, for giving me Bones. And for reminding me to get one of my villagers out ASAP.


----------



## Cariad (Nov 30, 2013)

For liking bones


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ummm...no...


----------



## VillageDweller (Nov 30, 2013)

i'm surprised i have never seen you with 1647 posts.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 30, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> i'm surprised i have never seen you with 1647 posts.



That's her bell count. 

Yeah, you're famous, and only with 407 posts, you famous, boi!


----------



## VillageDweller (Nov 30, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> That's her bell count.
> 
> Yeah, you're famous, and only with 407 posts, you famous, boi!



omf i am idiot i saw a big number + member made after nl came out so i am assumptious and instantly assume that's their post count lol all those people who joined after made soooooooooo many posts it still blows my mind

And yes, I've seen you more lately but I remember you from when you joined~
(3803 posts wth)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh, hi there.

PARANOIA!!!


----------



## Amyy (Nov 30, 2013)

oh hey again c:

ive seen you


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 30, 2013)

Yup, I'd recognize that bow anywhere.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 30, 2013)

Ohai


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Do I know you? Oh wait...


----------



## Byngo (Dec 1, 2013)

Yesh


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 1, 2013)

I see you a lot...


----------



## Amyy (Dec 1, 2013)

i think ive only met you todayy


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 1, 2013)

I've only seen you today too -_-


----------



## Byngo (Dec 1, 2013)

I'd say so, yeah


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 1, 2013)

I see you a lot....


----------



## Cou (Dec 1, 2013)

Never saw you until now o:


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 1, 2013)

I saw you.... Just now...


----------



## Cou (Dec 1, 2013)

+1 

Getting there ~


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 1, 2013)

Right back at ya...


----------



## Cou (Dec 1, 2013)

Well yes now XD


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 1, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Byngo (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes

;_;


----------



## Cou (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, yes. (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes *sigh


----------



## Amyy (Dec 1, 2013)

just today..


----------



## Byngo (Dec 1, 2013)

Cou said:


> Well, yes. (◡‿◡✿)



Yes you are, and I'll always remember you for a certain something you did. c:


----------



## Cou (Dec 1, 2013)

Yup xD


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes...


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 1, 2013)

Hmm... not really.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 1, 2013)

O.O


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 1, 2013)

I have seen you a lot


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 1, 2013)

I've seen you as well.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Yup


----------



## Hybridbreeder1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes. Brought from me a few times ^^


----------



## Cou (Dec 1, 2013)

Never seen you ;z;


----------



## Byngo (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes! lol


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 1, 2013)

Ohai.


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2013)

YES lol


----------



## Byngo (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2013)

^ yes


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi, you again XD


----------



## Cou (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes. ^_^


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2013)

hi xD yea


----------



## reyy (Dec 1, 2013)

Never seen you before


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2013)

yes..lol


----------



## Byngo (Dec 1, 2013)

I've said yes many times .-.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2013)

^ what ya said


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 1, 2013)

Again?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2013)

..  

really.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 2, 2013)

Not my fault.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2013)

^this


----------



## Byngo (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes

Again


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2013)

YES.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 2, 2013)

OH EHM GEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 3, 2013)

'_'

you banned a lot of people...


----------



## Cou (Dec 3, 2013)

_Oh yes_


----------



## Byngo (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes

c:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

YES omg.


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 3, 2013)

No comment...XD


----------



## Byngo (Dec 3, 2013)

Umm

I don't think so


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

aw yis


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 3, 2013)

Only in the Basement


----------



## Byngo (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

yis


----------



## Bowie (Dec 3, 2013)

My God, yes!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

awyis


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Dec 3, 2013)

No, but I think I might be someday. _SOMEDAY..._


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 3, 2013)

So sorry to say, but yes. I'm famous for starting arguments.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes, I'd say you are.


----------



## Seafang12309 (Dec 3, 2013)

Haven't seen you (I haven't been on here alot so yesh probobly not )


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 3, 2013)

Once.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

... oh yea?


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 4, 2013)

*cough cough*


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't think I have seen you before.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2013)

I think I've seen you everywhere.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

^yis


----------



## Byngo (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes

As always


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

what you said ahaha


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh, it's not like I've never seen YOU before.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Amyy (Dec 5, 2013)

not at all

kidding, yes you are


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 5, 2013)

I think yes....(although not sure)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

OH N- YES YOU


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 5, 2013)

Well...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

shtap eeet.


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ohh....


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

..............yea


----------



## Amyy (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

what you said ahaha


----------



## LunaRover (Dec 5, 2013)

yep.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

yeaa haha


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ugh yes.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 6, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2013)

you dont say ahaha


----------



## unravel (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## Amyy (Dec 6, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Yes!


Yes you scrub. <3


----------



## unravel (Dec 6, 2013)

sorrynotsorry said:


> Yes you scrub. <3



Stalker and yes ur famous <3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2013)

Hahha yea dat siggy


----------



## mob (Dec 13, 2013)

No not really. ;o;


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 13, 2013)

Once.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Dec 13, 2013)

Lots.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 13, 2013)

A few times.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, I've only been here for about two weeks, but yes.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 13, 2013)

See you around more recently.


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 14, 2013)

Seen you in dissing game X3


----------



## Byngo (Dec 14, 2013)

No


----------



## SockHead (Dec 14, 2013)

yea multiple times


----------



## oath2order (Dec 14, 2013)

Infamous more like


----------



## Amyy (Dec 14, 2013)

yess c:


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Dec 14, 2013)

Eeyup.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 14, 2013)

I've never seen you before in the entirety of my life.


----------



## Dr J (Dec 14, 2013)

Yep, seen you a few other places now.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Dec 14, 2013)

Eh...Nope, but your picture.. .-.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 14, 2013)

I have seen you a few times.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 14, 2013)

Quite a bit.


----------



## unravel (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 14, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Big Forum User (Dec 14, 2013)

Never before


----------



## Bowie (Dec 14, 2013)

Never.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes. Yes you are.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes


----------



## mob (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 14, 2013)

I recognize that dog.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 14, 2013)

Can't say that I have!


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 14, 2013)

I can't say I have, either... But, then again, I a  an introvert...


----------



## Byngo (Dec 14, 2013)

No


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Bowie (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh, many times!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Hikari (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes, mainly in TBT Mafia.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Same!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## Bowie (Dec 14, 2013)

Everywhere!


----------



## unravel (Dec 14, 2013)

yes!


----------



## mob (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 15, 2013)

Haven't seen you too much


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Mao (Dec 15, 2013)

Mhmm


----------



## Farobi (Dec 15, 2013)

Aye


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah.


----------



## Murray (Dec 15, 2013)

no apart from spamming every thread in the basement


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2013)

MURRAY IS MOST FAMOUS MEMBER ON TBT@!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mary (Dec 15, 2013)

Famous for being a jerkface, yeah.(jake)


----------



## Byngo (Dec 15, 2013)

I suppose


----------



## Hamusuta (Dec 15, 2013)

yes.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 15, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 15, 2013)

Uuuhhh Yeah I think so!


----------



## Beary (Dec 15, 2013)

I know you because of my cycling thread and mafia.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh, I know you from…somewhere.


----------



## Beary (Dec 15, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Oh, I know you from…somewhere.



Mafia. Sorry we lynched you, by the way D:


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 15, 2013)

I know you from your cycling thread like you said!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 15, 2013)

@Beary: Yes, I know.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 15, 2013)

Of course I know you!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 15, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 15, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Hikari (Dec 15, 2013)

I've seen you all over the boards!


----------



## !K0dy! (Dec 15, 2013)

No. I joined about half an hour ago so I don't expect me to


----------



## Hikari (Dec 15, 2013)

I just saw you on Ask the Staff!


----------



## !K0dy! (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh. Well now I've seen you XD


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2013)

You have been here a day.

No, sorry!


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 16, 2013)

Happy 1-year anniversary on the forums!
And yes, I have seen that Shiny Porygon-Z.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah I've seen you


----------



## 001rich100 (Dec 16, 2013)

You're following me I swear! Lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2013)

Lol xD yea


----------



## Byngo (Dec 16, 2013)

Absolutely.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2013)

Whatcha said bro


----------



## Itachi (Dec 16, 2013)

I've seen you all over the basement giving random reply's all day. Your avatar creeps me out....


----------



## Byngo (Dec 16, 2013)

I'd say your in between. Not super popular, but people know you~


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 16, 2013)

Yessss


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quite.

Info about me: No one mentioned my birthday(which was yesterday). I think that says about my popularity. *flies away with a jetpack*


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes..


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 17, 2013)

O_O


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah, I've seen you around. Mostly in the basement.


----------



## mob (Dec 17, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Summ3rain (Dec 17, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 17, 2013)

Kind of


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yup!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2013)

kind of, havent seen you that much


----------



## Mao (Dec 17, 2013)

Mostly in cycling threads, so yep :3


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh I haven't seen you before! Nice to meet you!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah ahah xD


----------



## Byngo (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2013)

what you said ehehe


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Byngo (Dec 17, 2013)

Mhmm


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2013)

yeas ahhaa


----------



## Byngo (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes. lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2013)

yush..


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 18, 2013)

I almost didn't recognize you because of your new avatar. But yes.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 18, 2013)

Yep. All too well.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2013)

Maybe


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 19, 2013)

much time
very welcome


----------



## unravel (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes!!!


----------



## Kenshingumi (Dec 19, 2013)

Ive seen you a lot, so yes.


----------



## unravel (Dec 19, 2013)

Seen you a lot


----------



## Amyy (Dec 19, 2013)

yes.

we've been over this <3


----------



## unravel (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes 
Heyyy there!!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes, mainly from Mafia II. My god, was that a stupidly hilarious game.


----------



## unravel (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes... yes it does my stupid plan I shouldn't do that again =w=
Yeah ur famous


----------



## Farobi (Dec 19, 2013)

famous for being a SCUM!

hai


----------



## unravel (Dec 19, 2013)

Worst Bus Driver goes to Farobi
Yes


----------



## Murray (Dec 19, 2013)

sry i dont know who you are


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Farobi said:


> famous for being a SCUM!
> 
> hai



So who drives the bus now?

No


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 19, 2013)

I see you a lot, so yeah.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes lol


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2013)

yea .... again xD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 19, 2013)

Yep..


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2013)

oh yes indeeeeed


----------



## unravel (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes again.


----------



## Farobi (Dec 21, 2013)

no


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes, in this thread


----------



## Mao (Dec 21, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

what you said haha


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Dec 21, 2013)

Obviously.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2013)

What you said.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

AWW YES


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

what you said ahah


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2013)

Wut.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 21, 2013)

I know you because I am awesome at dissing you on the dissing game thread.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2013)

I know you because you're heartless and like to make people feel bad for your own entertainment.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 21, 2013)

Aww no it's a dissing game I'm really nice when I'm not on it.

I'm randomly giving someone 2mil tonight.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes


----------



## cIementine (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeshh I know you  I love your signature btw c:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

thanks, yours is awesome too : D

and yes you are ahaha XD


----------



## cIementine (Dec 21, 2013)

YEAH I SO made my signature by myself, yanoee


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

me too. well the sprites are from that tumblr and background was some random google photo.

but yes.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 21, 2013)

Ooooohhhhh
I'm so interested in one of those, you should do a shop o:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

Maybe if I had the time XD But could probably use my own photos too :3

also famous as always ;D


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 21, 2013)

Meh? I guess I'm 10/10 famous I'm pretty known on Cycling threads with my useless chatter?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2013)

I've actually never seen you before.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

YES..olol


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes...why?


----------



## Bowie (Dec 21, 2013)

I've seen you before. I wouldn't quite say you're famous, though.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Kenshingumi (Dec 22, 2013)

Ive seen you alot.


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 22, 2013)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 22, 2013)

I've seen you a few times around the Museum.


----------



## Kenshingumi (Dec 22, 2013)

Never saw you before


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 22, 2013)

I can say the same to you.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2013)

yeah xD


----------



## Omfa (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Byngo (Dec 22, 2013)

Kind of


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 22, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 22, 2013)

No.


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 22, 2013)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh I've never seen you before! Nice to meet you!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh hello modkilled person who didn't vote in Mafia III.

Not really :/


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2013)

lol yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 23, 2013)

YES. LOL.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 23, 2013)

Nope


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 23, 2013)

Once.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Serk102 (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't think so.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 23, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes


----------



## 17eddyd (Dec 24, 2013)

Nope


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 24, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Byngo (Dec 24, 2013)

Kind of


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 24, 2013)

A couple of times.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 25, 2013)

yes


----------



## Farobi (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 25, 2013)

No, haven't seen you around too much lately.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 25, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


> No, haven't seen you around too much lately.



Really?

Yes for u btw ^


----------



## mob (Dec 25, 2013)

No? At least I don't think i've seen you before.


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes! I love your art.


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes! I've seen you before in more than one thread


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 25, 2013)

Mhmm


----------



## Maeka (Dec 25, 2013)

Yep :O


----------



## oath2order (Dec 26, 2013)

Not at all, soryr


----------



## Byngo (Dec 26, 2013)

I'd say so.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## MayorIsabel (Dec 26, 2013)

Yeah I've seen you quite a few times before


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 26, 2013)

Yep o -o


----------



## Farobi (Dec 26, 2013)

You're the active newcomer c:


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 26, 2013)

You're clearly not on TBT, as you're not "here".

But yes, in all seriousness.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 26, 2013)

Well…yeah.


----------



## Levi (Dec 26, 2013)

Seen you a few times.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 26, 2013)

I don't think so


----------



## Snowtyke (Dec 26, 2013)

Not until now.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 26, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Bowie (Dec 26, 2013)

I remember you!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 26, 2013)

I've seen you a few times!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Cou (Dec 26, 2013)

yuz;.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes 

<3 I still remember what you did


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes...


----------



## sej (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't know what do you think?


----------



## Cou (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeeeee.


----------



## Gizmodo (Dec 27, 2013)

Not suree


----------



## sej (Dec 27, 2013)

Cou said:


> Yeeeee.



You think I am famous! Yay!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 27, 2013)

Kinda


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Byngo (Dec 27, 2013)

Yess


----------



## Cou (Dec 27, 2013)

Yup :>


----------



## Omfa (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Hikari (Dec 27, 2013)

I have seen you.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 27, 2013)

Definitely xD


----------



## Cou (Dec 27, 2013)

N... not sure. But your AV is hot and your siggy is the best <3


----------



## Byngo (Dec 27, 2013)

Of course


----------



## Gizmodo (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 27, 2013)

Of course.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2013)

Lol yes


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 28, 2013)

Cou said:


> N... not sure. But your AV is hot and your siggy is the best <3



Horimiya ftw! ; v ;

--

Yep c:


----------



## Farobi (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah.


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 28, 2013)

Yep I've seen you!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2013)

LOL yes


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 28, 2013)

Seen you around a few times


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2013)

One or two times maybe not much though.


----------



## Gizmodo (Dec 28, 2013)

Not seen you much so not sure


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 28, 2013)

Recently yep


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Cou (Dec 28, 2013)

Yuz, ohayo amigo *v*


----------



## Mao (Dec 28, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Dec 28, 2013)

Haven't seen ya' before!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 28, 2013)

Kind of


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 28, 2013)

Yup!


----------



## Cou (Dec 28, 2013)

I've seen ya!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Byngo (Dec 28, 2013)

Mhmm


----------



## Bowie (Dec 28, 2013)

Many times!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Cou (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Omfa (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Byngo (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't know about famous on the entire site, but to me, yes. lol


----------



## Omfa (Dec 28, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## BlooShroom (Dec 29, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 29, 2013)

No


----------



## Cou (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## Hikari (Dec 29, 2013)

I've seen you.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 30, 2013)

Of course!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 30, 2013)

Yuep


----------



## Amyy (Dec 30, 2013)

ive seen you around <3


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 30, 2013)

yes!


----------



## Cou (Dec 30, 2013)

Yup ^


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 30, 2013)

Yup


----------



## Cou (Dec 30, 2013)

Yup!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 30, 2013)

Yep


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

Seen you around c:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 30, 2013)

Yesss


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

Yup!


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## Hikari (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2013)

Ugh yus TAT


----------



## Hikari (Dec 31, 2013)

Why the sad face? (And yes, I've seen you.)


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2013)

lol yes uuuu


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

Yess


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeeeep!


----------



## Amyy (Dec 31, 2013)

yes cow <3

ahaha kidding xx


----------



## Farobi (Dec 31, 2013)

yes you are c:


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2013)

NOOOOOOooooooooooo _Pls don't call me cow_

yuuus ; ; ;


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

#cowisindeedfamous


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2013)

no, sorry i don't want and know u byez

jk yes i guess idk ugh

_Pls don't call me cow._


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 31, 2013)

Hori-san!!! c:
yes.


----------



## Kenshingumi (Dec 31, 2013)

Hmm....
Only saw you on this board.


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes ur cute omg where's the hot guy D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Woops. Ninja'd but yes you too


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 31, 2013)

LOL he'll be back soon....just gonna creep some people out with this one. n_n


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2013)

Well I love it and still think it's cute :3
I just want the babe more hehe xD 

Yes you're popppp ;


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 31, 2013)

I see you sometimes. Not exactly famous, however.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 31, 2013)

You're famous for being a victim of my dissing.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't see you that much.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm on all the time xD
I don't see you very often but I've seen your awesome doodle shop :3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 31, 2013)

You're famous.

Get off that thread, it's making me feel uncomfortable about you


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 31, 2013)

Yep. For El Shaarawy.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 31, 2013)

Yep


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 31, 2013)

Not so much.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 31, 2013)

You're everywhere in the basement.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 31, 2013)

Slightly


----------



## Mao (Dec 31, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Dec 31, 2013)

Yep defiantly


----------



## Byngo (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes

Your post count is 666


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Dec 31, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Yes
> 
> Your post count is 666



X_x well that's not the most terrifying thing I've seen in awhile...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 31, 2013)

Mhmm


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 31, 2013)

O.O


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 31, 2013)

On the basement, oh yes!


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah. You became popular rather quickly. lol


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

You can't possibly be famous on The Bell Tree.

You only have 2012 posts.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 31, 2013)

I sometimes see you around o:


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes :>


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 31, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2013)

yes \('v')


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Hikari (Jan 1, 2014)

I have seen you before.


----------



## Farobi (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Horus (Jan 1, 2014)

Who?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes...


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 1, 2014)

Well.

Definitely.


----------



## Klinkguin (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes I have seen you before


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jan 1, 2014)

I see you around sometimes


----------



## Farobi (Jan 1, 2014)

Seen you in cycle threads.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, hello again.


----------



## Omfa (Jan 1, 2014)

Yep


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 1, 2014)

Uh, yeah.


----------



## Crystal Kitty Cat (Jan 1, 2014)

everywhere


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2014)

somewhat


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 1, 2014)

YES OMG


----------



## Cou (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 1, 2014)

Not Sure


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Cou (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes :}


----------



## Omfa (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Beary (Jan 1, 2014)

Maybe. I'm probably most known for being a mafia noob x_x


----------



## princess kelsey (Jan 1, 2014)

lol no i'm not


----------



## Omfa (Jan 1, 2014)

Idk, I don't think I've seen you


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Jan 1, 2014)

I've seen you a few times...


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah, I've seen you.
Once.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 2, 2014)

YEUP


----------



## Omfa (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## oath2order (Jan 2, 2014)

Only in the Basement.

STOP POSTING.


----------



## Omfa (Jan 2, 2014)

The forum is scary! I think I'll prefer staying in the basement, thank you.


----------



## Amyy (Jan 2, 2014)

in the basement ahah


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jan 2, 2014)

Ive seen you a few times


----------



## Cou (Jan 2, 2014)

I've seen ya!


----------



## Omfa (Jan 2, 2014)

You're becoming a legend, Cow! #lessthanthree


----------



## Cou (Jan 2, 2014)

Ihy but yes


----------



## Omfa (Jan 2, 2014)

Now, _that _hurts!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 2, 2014)

Mhm n . n


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

So they say xD


----------



## Cou (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes :>


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Haha yea xD


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 2, 2014)

Lol yep


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

lol yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 2, 2014)

-.-

LOL


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah I've seen you a couple of times


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 2, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Yeah I've seen you a couple of times



Seen you a lot


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 2, 2014)

Your avi... and yes


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah? Seen you a couple of times.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

hmm maybe havent seen ya much


----------



## Omfa (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

yes ffs


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 2, 2014)

YES OMG HOW DOES ONE DO THIS


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 2, 2014)

Hardly seen you :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

hmm idk havent seen ya much


----------



## Cou (Jan 2, 2014)

Yuss


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi cow.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 2, 2014)

Mhm.


----------



## Cou (Jan 2, 2014)

is cow more pop than cou really guys

yes


----------



## Omfa (Jan 2, 2014)

Cou is cow, who is very popular.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 2, 2014)

yess


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 2, 2014)

Yup


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 2, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Cou (Jan 2, 2014)

yesss


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, you're everywhere!


----------



## irisubunny (Jan 3, 2014)

yes of course mr. bowie


----------



## cutiepiecat (Jan 3, 2014)

I haven't seen you before but I am guessing others have....


----------



## Cou (Jan 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## cutiepiecat (Jan 3, 2014)

yeah I have seen you around a lot


----------



## Le Ham (Jan 3, 2014)

I've seen you places.


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 3, 2014)

Seen you!


----------



## Amyy (Jan 3, 2014)

yep c:


----------



## Cou (Jan 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## Omfa (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2014)

You dont say


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 3, 2014)

^This.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## mapleshine (Jan 3, 2014)

Yup


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 3, 2014)

Mhmmm


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm thinking so...
Oh, your avatar changed.
I've seen you around...


----------



## cutiepiecat (Jan 3, 2014)

Seen You before...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 3, 2014)

In re-tail mostly


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 3, 2014)

Counting gang /o/


----------



## Byngo (Jan 3, 2014)

Kinda


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2014)

I know your sig


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

lol yes...


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2014)

Definitely...


----------



## Hype (Jan 6, 2014)

I've seen you around before.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

hmmyush


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

Yesir


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

havent seen ya much


----------



## Byngo (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

Havent ever seen you but I'm rather new to the forums so you might be.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2014)

Somewhat...?


----------



## Byngo (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Mary (Jan 6, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2014)

Definitely.

Little-Miss (this right?)-Free-Hugs-For-Everyone.
Then she says she is scared of people.
Don't worry, we are all scared of people.


----------



## Mary (Jan 6, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Definitely.
> 
> Little-Miss (this right?)-Free-Hugs-For-Everyone.
> Then she says she is scared of people.
> Don't worry, we are all scared of people.


Yes, that's right.
It all depends. I have social anxiety and it's unpredictable, so...


Sure.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah, i've seen you a lot around the forums.


----------



## Mary (Jan 6, 2014)

Seen you, just today though.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 6, 2014)

You're definitely well known in the gosh dang Basement


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

Never seen you, but once again, im rather new xD


----------



## Mary (Jan 6, 2014)

Played mafia with you a few times.

And don't forget everywhere else. :3


Edit:, ninja'd. Seen you.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 6, 2014)

Mhmm


----------



## Mary (Jan 6, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Mao (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah :3


----------



## Cou (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Mary (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes.    cow


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

somewhat


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

s?


----------



## Cou (Jan 6, 2014)

yes ?‿?


----------



## cIementine (Jan 6, 2014)

Who the heck are ya?

Joke, I know you anywhere Cou :]


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

Cou said:


> yes ?‿?


IM FAMOUS?! xD haha




Yes, i think so


----------



## Klinkguin (Jan 6, 2014)

Aww I haven't seen you before. Hi I'm Klinkguin xD


----------



## cIementine (Jan 6, 2014)

I know you and your Jeremiah anywhere


----------



## Cou (Jan 6, 2014)

yes :*

ninja'd but still: yes :*


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

yuuuuuu


----------



## Cou (Jan 6, 2014)

yes 4ever and _always_ (─‿‿─)


----------



## Bowie (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh, you're everywhere!


----------



## Cou (Jan 6, 2014)

u too but it's kk cause ur cool ?‿?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

the same


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 6, 2014)

yess


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

awyis


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

HOW DID I get famous in 2 days?! xDDDD

Yesh!


----------



## Bowie (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm afraid not.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 6, 2014)

Yep. How can I not?


----------



## Bowie (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh, of course!


----------



## Mary (Jan 6, 2014)

Mhmm.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

Definitely.


----------



## fl0ra (Jan 7, 2014)

hmm, you're new so that would be a no.
hi though! welcome.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 7, 2014)

I'd say no.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

I've seen you pretty often, so yesh!
And thanks fl0ra!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes now...


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 7, 2014)

Kind of


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

hmm yeah


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 7, 2014)

I guess so...


----------



## Seastar (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

I think so


----------



## Seastar (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

Maybe


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

to me.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

Absolutely!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah...


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 7, 2014)

OMGYES!

You have a level 1081 Jirachi, for Pete's sake!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 7, 2014)

Perhaps....?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 7, 2014)

Maybe?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 7, 2014)

Once or twice.


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah. I've seen you around.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 7, 2014)

Seen at least once.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

Maybe


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

Kinda.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

Orange Juice


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 7, 2014)

Never seen you.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

You prolly are but I haven't seen everyone yet x3


----------



## sidneyac (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes I've seen you.. Sadly lol jk your cool c: yeah you've been to my town a few times and if you need help with your town I can help you sometime


----------



## Luxy (Jan 8, 2014)

Nevah seen you.


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2014)

no never seen you


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 8, 2014)

you're everywhere @_@


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2014)

yes, I've had a horrible childhood, which included my mother's death, my father's madness and, my amnesia.


----------



## Hype (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah, I see you around often.


----------



## Luxy (Jan 8, 2014)

I've seen you around.


----------



## violetneko (Jan 8, 2014)

I think I've seen you more than twice :3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 8, 2014)

Not as much as I used to.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Yup, seen ya a bunch!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2014)

yes now ahah


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

YUP


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2014)

yessshh


----------



## Klinkguin (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Prolly :3


----------



## Byngo (Jan 8, 2014)

Kind of o:


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Most Likely, Yes!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 8, 2014)

Still has 0 posts...
Definitely. To me.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

(I've only posted in the Basement threads so far)
Yes I've seen you!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Seen ya quite a bit!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

I've seen you a lot now.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

I've seen you a ton!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

Seen you a lot in just two days o.o


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Seen you a lot in just ONE day 0.0


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 8, 2014)

You're everywhere. Period.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

I've seen you a couple of times.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 8, 2014)

Same.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> You're everywhere. Period.


Someonez got a grudge going on 0.o


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 8, 2014)

Not a grudge, just a fact.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Thats true, sorry if i'm bothering you though.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 8, 2014)

It's alright.


----------



## Cou (Jan 8, 2014)

yes hiiii :>


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh yes...


----------



## Byngo (Jan 8, 2014)

Mhmm


----------



## Cou (Jan 8, 2014)

yes of course <3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 8, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Definitely.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes...


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 8, 2014)

no only this thread?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Seen ya a few times!


----------



## Byngo (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Cou (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## violetneko (Jan 8, 2014)

Just saw you today XD


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh, it's you...

How ironic! XD


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Yesh


----------



## Redacted (Jan 9, 2014)

OK


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

Seen you a few times, yesh


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 9, 2014)

This is my fourth time seeing you today, so I guess that makes you semi-famous? D:


----------



## Hype (Jan 9, 2014)

I've seen you around quite a few times.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)

yes ahuhuh


----------



## Luxy (Jan 9, 2014)

I've definitely seen you.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2014)

I think I've seen you at least once.


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 9, 2014)

Never in my life have I seen you before.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2014)

I've never seen you either. Well, that's because I'm new.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

Seen you a lot


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2014)

I think I've seen you a little too much.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

Jirachi100 said:


> I think I've seen you a little too much.



SAME


----------



## Byngo (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Cou (Jan 9, 2014)

100yes <3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

Yesiree


----------



## Byngo (Jan 9, 2014)

Again, yes

xD


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Luxy (Jan 9, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 9, 2014)

No :0


----------



## Cou (Jan 9, 2014)

I've seen you.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2014)

You again...


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

You again... -.- xD


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 9, 2014)

Only on this thread...


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2014)

I've seen you before. I remember that Dragonite and that Doctor Who reference.


----------



## Peisinoe (Jan 10, 2014)

nope.c:


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2014)

no who even r u


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2014)

yes lolol


----------



## Hype (Jan 10, 2014)

Yea.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Jan 10, 2014)

'Course.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 10, 2014)

Never seen you before


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 10, 2014)

I've seen you at least once.


----------



## MayorIsabel (Jan 10, 2014)

Nope, but you did only join 3 days ago 
Welcome to TBT!!  xx


----------



## Seastar (Jan 10, 2014)

I think I saw you when you weren't online.


----------



## Hype (Jan 10, 2014)

I've seen you once before.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 10, 2014)

Kinda


----------



## mapleshine (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Cou (Jan 11, 2014)

why , yes , u r


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Hype (Jan 11, 2014)

I've never seen you before, but you do have a good amount of posts, so I'd say yes.


----------



## Cou (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2014)

lollol yiiiis


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 11, 2014)

Pretty much...


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jan 11, 2014)

Kinda?


----------



## cIementine (Jan 11, 2014)

I see you occasionally.


----------



## Klinkguin (Jan 11, 2014)

I've seen you before


----------



## Cou (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 11, 2014)

yuss


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## MayorIsabel (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 11, 2014)

Mhm.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes, I know the evil composer.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2014)

eh, oui...


----------



## Hype (Jan 12, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Cou (Jan 12, 2014)

Yup!!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice new avatar Cou!
And yesh!


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 12, 2014)

Depends on the circumstances.

Here: Yes.
Any other forums: Not really.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

Here as in Basement, I see your point, as in this thread... not really.

Anyways, Yes.


----------



## Cou (Jan 12, 2014)

Ty, Ty. Hahaha do you see what I did there? Hehehehehe

Yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

That's supposed to be Thank you, Ty. Not actually TyTy, hehehehe idk anymore


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

Lol, my mom calls my Tyty xD

Yes.


----------



## Cou (Jan 12, 2014)

TyTy is cutez!

yuuup!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

Haha :3

(Gotta keep sayin' yes cuz i need to reply xD)


----------



## harime (Jan 12, 2014)

You're stalking the basement xD


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

Its time I said this: I stay in the basement because I like socializing on the forums rather than selling and trading, THERE xD


And yes


----------



## MayorIsabel (Jan 12, 2014)

Haha yeh I always see you! ;D


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2014)

yes


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2014)

TYES LOLOLOL


----------



## Leanne (Jan 12, 2014)

I see your name a lot in this forum O:


----------



## Byngo (Jan 12, 2014)

I'd say somewhat


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

Yus


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2014)

yuuush


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 12, 2014)

Idk if I'm famous, you tell me


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 12, 2014)

You're not.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 12, 2014)

Awww....


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

I think so...


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 12, 2014)

Yay! You win the internet


----------



## harime (Jan 12, 2014)

Never seen you before.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

Yus!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 14, 2014)

YES.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 14, 2014)

Definitely.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 14, 2014)

yes


----------



## Byngo (Jan 14, 2014)

Not really :x


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Holla (Jan 14, 2014)

No, don't think so...


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2014)

No...


----------



## Amyy (Jan 14, 2014)

Ive seen you c:


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes! Lots!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 15, 2014)

Yup yup... yup yup... yup yup yup yup * in tune of thrift shop *


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hmm, I've seen your username a few times of the forum


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

No


----------



## Amyy (Jan 15, 2014)

yes <3


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2014)

yes ive seen u


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2014)

you dont say
auhuhuh


----------



## Byngo (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## reyy (Jan 15, 2014)

no </3

- - - Post Merge - - -

oWo just joking your fabulous


----------



## Byngo (Jan 15, 2014)

Grumpy Cat said:


> oWo just joking your fabulous



lol you too c:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 15, 2014)

yEs


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 15, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jan 15, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Cou (Jan 15, 2014)

yeee!!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 15, 2014)

Absolutely yup!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

In the basement lol


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey >, haha xD

Yes, ON THE COUNTING THREADZ (Jk, everywhere else too)


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 15, 2014)

Haha, yessss...

Tymeko forever!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 16, 2014)

No


----------



## cutiepiecat (Jan 16, 2014)

Yep seen you around, mostly in Re-tail (don't worry I like looking around Re-tail too, your not the only one, or maby I am the only one 0.0)


----------



## Hype (Jan 16, 2014)

Somewhat


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2014)

yea :3


----------



## Omfa (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2014)

ahhaah yea


----------



## TerryMartin (Jan 16, 2014)

Famous like a Fly on a hot summer day..


----------



## Omfa (Jan 16, 2014)

Haven't seen you before.


----------



## Firekai (Jan 16, 2014)

Sometimes when I private message myself I forget who I am and have to look at my own profile to remember.


So, nope.


----------



## Hype (Jan 16, 2014)

I've never seen you before.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 16, 2014)

eh kind of


----------



## chocobeann (Jan 16, 2014)

OMG yes, you're all over *q*


----------



## Hype (Jan 17, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Kailani (Jan 17, 2014)

Seen you a few times I believe


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2014)

hmm haven't seen you much


----------



## Klinkguin (Jan 17, 2014)

I've seen you before


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2014)

Well same Xd ahuhuh.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 17, 2014)

Lol duh


----------



## Hype (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2014)

yes LOL


----------



## Seastar (Jan 17, 2014)

Maybe?


----------



## Omfa (Jan 17, 2014)

Saw you recently, good enough.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 17, 2014)

Saw you at least once.


----------



## Cou (Jan 17, 2014)

Yez


----------



## Seastar (Jan 17, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2014)

yeaa


----------



## Firekai (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Seastar (Jan 17, 2014)

Never seen you before


----------



## Firekai (Jan 17, 2014)

I actually post semi-frequently. :I I even posted on this. Somehow, however, I'm not noticed.


----------



## harime (Jan 17, 2014)

This is my first time seeing you d:


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 17, 2014)

If I said no, the world would explode

YES!!


----------



## Jon (Jan 17, 2014)

Seem you a few times, not sure. ^^


----------



## Byngo (Jan 17, 2014)

Kind of?


----------



## Cou (Jan 17, 2014)

Yus yus


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 17, 2014)

Definitely!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 17, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## mapleshine (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 17, 2014)

yea


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeahh


----------



## Cou (Jan 18, 2014)

pf oh ye


----------



## Hype (Jan 18, 2014)

Yup


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah, I guess.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2014)

yess


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 18, 2014)

Mhm.


----------



## Omfa (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Hype (Jan 18, 2014)

Somewhat


----------



## Byngo (Jan 18, 2014)

I've never seen your username o-o


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 18, 2014)

see you all the time


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Hype (Jan 18, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> I've never seen your username o-o


I got a username change. I used to be miracre. Also somewhat @FoxWolf64


----------



## mob (Jan 18, 2014)

never seen you before


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 18, 2014)

You're a new face.


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 18, 2014)

Yea.


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 18, 2014)

never seen you :c


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 18, 2014)

I never knew you existed...


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes, prolly x3


----------



## mapleshine (Jan 19, 2014)

Never seen ya.


----------



## Hype (Jan 19, 2014)

I've seen you around quite a bit.


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah just traded with you today


----------



## Seastar (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't think I've seen you before.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 19, 2014)

Kind of


----------



## Seastar (Jan 19, 2014)

I've seen you several times.


----------



## Hype (Jan 19, 2014)

Only in the basement.


----------



## Beary (Jan 19, 2014)

Lol who are you


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 19, 2014)

Nope never see ya


----------



## Hype (Jan 19, 2014)

Somewhat


----------



## Beary (Jan 19, 2014)

What I said before, lol


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 19, 2014)

no not really


----------



## Beary (Jan 19, 2014)

Makkine said:


> no not really



LIES

I've seen you on cycling threads.


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 19, 2014)

no not really.


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 19, 2014)

Yep seen on the cycling threads


----------



## Beary (Jan 19, 2014)

Makkine why you betray me

Noooope


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 19, 2014)

Y'know...
I'm gonna steal this:

View attachment 24689

I'm only famous in The Basement, Nintendo, and, every once in a while, I'll post in a New Leaf thread...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 19, 2014)

No


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 19, 2014)

Nvm.


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 19, 2014)

Well I saw you on the counting before th mods come thread a second ago but otherwise nope


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 19, 2014)

Nah



Blu Rose said:


> Nvm.



Wow rude at least continue the game


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 19, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Nah
> 
> 
> 
> Wow rude at least continue the game



Fine.
Definitely not.
In a sick, and twisted way.

See, you wouldn't object if anyone else had done it, either.


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 19, 2014)

heckyea


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 19, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Fine.
> Definitely not.
> In a sick, and twisted way.
> 
> See, you wouldn't object if anyone else had done it, either.





Kinda


----------



## Beary (Jan 19, 2014)

Mafia buddeeeehhhhh herro


----------



## Hype (Jan 20, 2014)

beary509 said:


> Mafia buddeeeehhhhh herro


I only have seen you in the basement and my old username was miracre.


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 20, 2014)

I see you sometimes, mostly in the trade threads. ^.^


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 20, 2014)

seen you once or twice?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2014)

yeeeesss


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 20, 2014)

Definitely.

Tymeko or Umfa!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2014)

Umfa pls I'm not pedobear

yes you are famous


----------



## Hype (Jan 20, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Byngo (Jan 20, 2014)

I suppose


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 20, 2014)

Something like that.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 20, 2014)

see you a whole lot. But sometimes when I see you I sit thinking, "why is 01-06-14 a day to remember?"


----------



## mob (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah I can tell by the compressed comic sans


----------



## Byngo (Jan 21, 2014)

Kind of


----------



## Bowie (Jan 21, 2014)

Of course!


----------



## Hype (Jan 21, 2014)

Somewhat


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes hahaha


----------



## Flop (Jan 21, 2014)

Yupyupyup!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah C:


----------



## Seastar (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2014)

yes xD


----------



## mob (Jan 21, 2014)

yes


----------



## Seastar (Jan 21, 2014)

Um... No?


----------



## mob (Jan 21, 2014)

nope, haven't seen you either D:


----------



## Hype (Jan 21, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Seastar (Jan 21, 2014)

I've seen you.


----------



## Marc Franks (Jan 21, 2014)

no alot of people from my time when i joined are inactive. dont think anyone remembers me from way back when..


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 21, 2014)

have not seen you before ever


----------



## Seastar (Jan 21, 2014)

I've seen you before.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 21, 2014)

Yup, to me at least


----------



## Marc Franks (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi jarachi ive seen some of your cool posts. :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2014)

yess


----------



## Firekai (Jan 21, 2014)

This is the only place I've seen any of you is this specific thread. x.x


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 21, 2014)

Never seen you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2014)

Yussss


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 21, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes...


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes..................................................................Maybe


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh, it is you...


----------



## Seastar (Jan 21, 2014)

I've seen you


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 21, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Oh, it is you...


What did I do to you, seriously xD? Lol


Yeah


----------



## Seastar (Jan 21, 2014)

You again...


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 21, 2014)

I've seen you once or twice. Today.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 21, 2014)

typhoonmoore said:


> What did I do to you, seriously xD? Lol
> 
> 
> Yeah



EVERYTHING!
The above is a quote from a movie...

Yup.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 21, 2014)

Yus x3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2014)

Frozen awyiss


----------



## Seastar (Jan 21, 2014)

I've seen you... (Ugh I already said that.)


----------



## Bowie (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh, many times!


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 22, 2014)

Sure have! Love that avatar. xD


----------



## Hype (Jan 22, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## harime (Jan 22, 2014)

I've seen you more as miracre before.


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 22, 2014)

Have seen you're cycling board


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)

yes yes


----------



## mob (Jan 22, 2014)

yesss


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)

Awwyis


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 22, 2014)

Yup yupp


----------



## radical6 (Jan 22, 2014)

yeah a lot in the basement
i also see you reblogging stuff from my tumblr a lot


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)

yup yup first class ham


----------



## Luxy (Jan 22, 2014)

I've seen you around


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)

the same ^^


----------



## Seastar (Jan 22, 2014)

I've seen you


----------



## Byngo (Jan 22, 2014)

A little


----------



## Seastar (Jan 22, 2014)

I've seen you too.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)

yessss


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 22, 2014)

I've seen you definitely


----------



## Cou (Jan 22, 2014)

yupstar


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 22, 2014)

YERP


----------



## Seastar (Jan 22, 2014)

You again?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 22, 2014)

YOU AGAIN?!


----------



## Bowie (Jan 22, 2014)

You're practically everywhere!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 22, 2014)

I've never seen you before.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 22, 2014)

Bowie said:


> You're practically everywhere!


Not really anymore xD, i've been slowing down on TBT

You! AGAIN! x3


----------



## Seastar (Jan 22, 2014)

I've been seeing you since the day I joined.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 22, 2014)

Level 2189 Jirachi! Of course!

It's up 1000 since you first joined...

Here is proof.

View attachment 24988


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 22, 2014)

C U all the time


----------



## Seastar (Jan 22, 2014)

I've seen you before.



Blu Rose said:


> Level 2189 Jirachi! Of course!
> 
> It's up 1000 since you first joined...



Pretty soon, it will have a crown in the bottom right corner for being the 3rd highest leveled Jirachi.


----------



## Hype (Jan 22, 2014)

I only see you in the basement.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 22, 2014)

I've seen you about 5 times


----------



## Luxy (Jan 23, 2014)

I've seen you around :3


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't know...


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 23, 2014)

C U a lot


----------



## Cou (Jan 23, 2014)

Yus!!!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

I've seen you a lot.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 23, 2014)

C U a lot of the time


----------



## Cou (Jan 23, 2014)

yes yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

yis..


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 23, 2014)

all teh time


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

Ah, it's you again. Hello.


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 23, 2014)

Congratulations on getting your crown! =D
Seeeen ya!


----------



## radical6 (Jan 23, 2014)

ive seen u like once or twice but thats it


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 23, 2014)

I feel like I have seen you on a board but know I have never talked to you..


----------



## Solar (Jan 23, 2014)

I've seen you around here a couple times


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)

yesss


----------



## Seastar (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah...


----------



## mob (Jan 24, 2014)

kind of.. ... .. .


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes, definitely.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 24, 2014)

no


----------



## trea (Jan 24, 2014)

Yep! :]


----------



## Byngo (Jan 24, 2014)

Never seen you before


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 24, 2014)

yupp


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 24, 2014)

Neither are you.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 24, 2014)

Maybe

c:


----------



## Solar (Jan 24, 2014)

VERY! hehe.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 24, 2014)

First person Ive never seen


----------



## Solar (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, I see you alot.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 24, 2014)

that's very strange I guess yes now


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)

YIS


----------



## Solar (Jan 24, 2014)

I see you a lot!


----------



## Farobi (Jan 25, 2014)

Seen you in the Basement.


----------



## toastia (Jan 25, 2014)

Never seen you except for in Mafia


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes lol


----------



## Hype (Jan 25, 2014)

Yup


----------



## toastia (Jan 25, 2014)

Yup


----------



## mob (Jan 25, 2014)

nope?


----------



## Byngo (Jan 25, 2014)

Sort of. That avatar gets stuck in my mind~


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 25, 2014)

Aww, I watched you die. :c


----------



## Cory (Jan 25, 2014)

No. Sorry.


----------



## mapleshine (Jan 25, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 25, 2014)

I've seen you around sometimes c:


----------



## Beary (Jan 25, 2014)

Who are you o.o


----------



## Byngo (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes :3


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 25, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Yes :3



Yeah I've seen you before  .. Your selection of great villagers.. ANd then Apple, Bianca and Hamlet, ew


----------



## Cory (Jan 25, 2014)

How is it possible to NOT see you on TBT


----------



## Solar (Jan 25, 2014)

Totally! I've seen you a couple times!


----------



## mapleshine (Jan 25, 2014)

Haven't seen you, sorry.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 25, 2014)

Omygoshyes.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 25, 2014)

you are very famous


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2014)

Yesss


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 26, 2014)

I've seen you once or twice...


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 26, 2014)

Haven't seen you before, maybe once


----------



## Byngo (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes c:


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 26, 2014)

YESH


----------



## Beary (Jan 26, 2014)

Nope. Never seen you. c;


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 26, 2014)

Same, STRANGER DANGER! x3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2014)

Yesss


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 27, 2014)

CU all the time


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2014)

thiis


----------



## Seastar (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah... I've seen you a lot.


----------



## mapleshine (Jan 27, 2014)

No


----------



## mob (Jan 27, 2014)

no?


----------



## mariop476 (Jan 27, 2014)

Never seen you before, but I extend a hearty HoNk to you, as a fellow Capricorn.


----------



## mob (Jan 27, 2014)

i've never seen you before either. o:

i'm a gemini lol


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes, you are famous.
You said my signature was too long, thus you did not read it.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, hi.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## mob (Jan 27, 2014)

yes... .


----------



## fl0ra (Jan 28, 2014)

i've seen you around~
i also almost bought diana from you but i wasn't home at the time to pay/pick her up. ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2014)

yeesss


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 28, 2014)

i c u all teh time


----------



## Byngo (Jan 28, 2014)

Mhmm


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2014)

yis


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Jan 28, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2014)

have seen you here and there so yes


----------



## Seastar (Jan 28, 2014)

I've seen you a LOT.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2014)

YEs lol


----------



## kasane (Jan 28, 2014)

Seen you >:3


----------



## Hikari (Jan 28, 2014)

I've never seen you before! Nice to meet you. ^^


----------



## Mary (Jan 28, 2014)

Fairly. I think everyone knows you.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 28, 2014)

I've seen you several times.


----------



## mapleshine (Jan 28, 2014)

Couple times


----------



## Seastar (Jan 29, 2014)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2014)

yiss


----------



## toastia (Jan 29, 2014)

I wish I didn't see you so much :3 jk


----------



## mapleshine (Jan 29, 2014)

Twice I think?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes


----------



## mapleshine (Jan 29, 2014)

Yup :3


----------



## Byngo (Jan 29, 2014)

Mhmm


----------



## toastia (Jan 30, 2014)

MHHMMMMHMM


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2014)

I've seen you several times


----------



## toastia (Jan 30, 2014)

Same with you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2014)

Yiisss


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

again... THE PRICE IS YESS


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2014)

Yiiiss


----------



## Seastar (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes...


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

yess.... I see you changed your avatar


----------



## Mary (Jan 31, 2014)

Nope. ^_^


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

yers


----------



## Seastar (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes...


----------



## ForgottenT (Jan 31, 2014)

I see you a lot, so yeah.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 31, 2014)

I've seen you a couple of times


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

yess


----------



## Beary (Jan 31, 2014)

Sometimes. You are mostly in the basement.


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

not really when you think about it i'm all over the place...

Yess


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2014)

YESSSS


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeeaa


----------



## Bowie (Feb 1, 2014)

Of course!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2014)

yiss


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 1, 2014)

Yus you are indeed :0


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2014)

the same haha


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 1, 2014)

Yah


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2014)

yes here at least xD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 1, 2014)

yuppp


----------



## toastia (Feb 1, 2014)

#yers


----------



## mob (Feb 1, 2014)

yea


----------



## Redlatios (Feb 1, 2014)

Nope. Hello there stranger!


----------



## Jaz (Feb 1, 2014)

nope :c


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 1, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Redlatios (Feb 1, 2014)

Nope, but you are relatively new so... yeah
-edit- I was kinda gone for some time too


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 1, 2014)

Nope xD


----------



## Bowie (Feb 1, 2014)

No.


----------



## Redlatios (Feb 1, 2014)

Yep. I can't forget that profile pic.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2014)

kinda?


----------



## mob (Feb 2, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2014)

yess


----------



## Hype (Feb 3, 2014)

I've never seen you I don't think.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

^lol.

yes.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 3, 2014)

Yup


----------



## mob (Feb 3, 2014)

yep


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 3, 2014)

a little,yes


----------



## mob (Feb 3, 2014)

nope


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

yess


----------



## Wataru (Feb 3, 2014)

Nope i'm not '-'


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 3, 2014)

Not at all.


----------



## Hype (Feb 3, 2014)

Yup


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 4, 2014)

Eh a little


----------



## Beardo (Feb 4, 2014)

All over the place


----------



## radical6 (Feb 4, 2014)

ive never seen u before


----------



## Hype (Feb 4, 2014)

I've never seen you I don't think.


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 4, 2014)

^yep


----------



## Hype (Feb 4, 2014)

I see you every so often.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

yesss


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Farobi (Feb 4, 2014)

i've seen you places


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah. XD


----------



## Big Forum User (Feb 4, 2014)

I know you


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 4, 2014)

Nope


----------



## SockHead (Feb 4, 2014)

Yer the chick who couldnt figure mumble out haha noob!


----------



## Byngo (Feb 4, 2014)

Of course


----------



## Big Forum User (Feb 4, 2014)

You...are...EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

..yiiiss


----------



## Big Forum User (Feb 4, 2014)

u r famous


----------



## mob (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeahhh


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2014)

Yup yup


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 4, 2014)

A little


----------



## Big Forum User (Feb 4, 2014)

I'd say yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

yis


----------



## Byngo (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeee


----------



## Seastar (Feb 5, 2014)

yup


----------



## Minties (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes :3


----------



## Byngo (Feb 5, 2014)

Mhmm


----------



## matt (Feb 5, 2014)

Not sure


----------



## Seastar (Feb 5, 2014)

Yup yup yup


----------



## matt (Feb 5, 2014)

Jirachi100 said:


> Yup yup yup



OK we get it you have posted More than 3 times on the last few pages


----------



## Minties (Feb 5, 2014)

matt said:


> OK we get it you have posted More than 3 times on the last few pages



Hey chill,  they can post as much as they want. We're in the basement. 

Also I'm not sure.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2014)

yes


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 5, 2014)

why do people just say yes everyone is famous its like they think by saying no they will offend someone
famous is a big title imo

Umeko deserves a yes though


----------



## Hound00med (Feb 5, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> why do people just say yes everyone is famous its like they think by saying no they will offend someone
> famous is a big title imo
> 
> Umeko deserves a yes though



Yeah I see you everywhere, lol


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah you made the guide for all the villagers values


----------



## Mary (Feb 5, 2014)

New, but up-and-coming.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 5, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Hype (Feb 6, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## toastia (Feb 6, 2014)

Yea... a bit.


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 7, 2014)

I think I may have you seen your before but not much..


----------



## locker (Feb 7, 2014)

i don't recognize ya


----------



## Hype (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't think I've seen you before.


----------



## Amyy (Feb 7, 2014)

i recognize your signature


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2014)

yes lolol


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 7, 2014)

Indeed. c:


----------



## Byngo (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 7, 2014)

I haven't seen your around much until lately.. Now you're everywhere xD.. 
So yeah!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 7, 2014)

Yesh, definitely to me


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't know, are you?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 7, 2014)

no


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, you are.


----------



## mob (Feb 7, 2014)

ye


----------



## Flop (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes xD I see you everywhere


----------



## Byngo (Feb 7, 2014)

Of course


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 7, 2014)

Absolutely!


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah he stalks me  now. </3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 7, 2014)

Of course I do. =P


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 7, 2014)

Bad Ty. Bad >:c 
-Puts you on the naughty step-

_Sorry for the spam, I'll shut up now._


----------



## mob (Feb 8, 2014)

Nope???


----------



## applepopple (Feb 8, 2014)

Ha, I've seen you everywhere


----------



## toastia (Feb 8, 2014)

no, I've never seen you


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 8, 2014)

No. o:


----------



## Momonoki (Feb 8, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't recognize your username. o:


----------



## mob (Feb 8, 2014)

yes


----------



## Mary (Feb 8, 2014)

I know who you are.


----------



## applepopple (Feb 9, 2014)

Yep! You're everywhere


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 9, 2014)

I know you!!!! :~


----------



## toastia (Feb 9, 2014)

I know youu


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 9, 2014)

Only seen you around when I started coming onto the basement.. Which was a couple of days ago


----------



## Gummysaur (Feb 9, 2014)

I know you because of DAT TAG.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

yiiiiss


----------



## Myuz (Feb 9, 2014)

Never seen you here... probably cuz I don't hang around the Basement very much.


----------



## princess kelsey (Feb 9, 2014)

✿ never seen you ✿


----------



## Byngo (Feb 9, 2014)

Don't recall seeing you before.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 9, 2014)

Yupp


----------



## kasane (Feb 10, 2014)

Seen ya! >:3
am i famous? idk, am i? D:


----------



## azaleakid (Feb 10, 2014)

hihi
yep. ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2014)

heh yep


----------



## Farobi (Feb 10, 2014)

mostly in the basement
tbh i only see u here and sometimes at the vtp


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 10, 2014)

Yup, you have been here for quite a while.


----------



## Momonoki (Feb 10, 2014)

Yep! Your signature draws my attention.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't think I've seen your username before. o:


----------



## Flop (Feb 10, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2014)

yeah ahaha


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah i've seen ya


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2014)

yup ^^


----------



## Flop (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes c: I always drool at your town layout xD


Ooops. She posted first XD




You are,once again, famous as well xD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2014)

the same

(i had that town layout once, ew)


----------



## Flop (Feb 10, 2014)

Umeko said:


> the same
> 
> (i had that town layout once, ew)




Yup



Really?  I love that layout. It just didn't permit much room for PWPs and stuff.   Mine is like the reverse of it.


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 10, 2014)

Not sure


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2014)

yes.

( ugh i kept getting villagers in the upper corners before I had pwp's so no xD )


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 10, 2014)

Yep x3 <3


----------



## applepopple (Feb 10, 2014)

Definitely! <3


----------



## Flop (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes, at least where I'm always lurking c:


----------



## sidneyac (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes! You won 2nd place at my giveaway a while ago c: gosh you Re everywhere. Maybe it's cuz I remember your name lol


----------



## Byngo (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah :3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 10, 2014)

Yesh


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 10, 2014)

None of you are famous, if you want to see a REAL famous person, just look at me.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 10, 2014)

You're a REAL famous person xD


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 10, 2014)

Hm yes??


----------



## Flop (Feb 10, 2014)

I would say so


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes I see you everywhere.. xD


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah :3


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 10, 2014)

@flop (Me famous  omg)
I think soo


----------



## kasane (Feb 11, 2014)

Yup, seen you! arguing with JojoMan . _.


----------



## Momonoki (Feb 11, 2014)

I think i have seen you!


----------



## Minties (Feb 11, 2014)

I think so~


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

yes


----------



## Momonoki (Feb 11, 2014)

Duh.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 11, 2014)

Kind of


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

ahuhuhu yes


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 11, 2014)

I only see you here  lurking in the basement so..... I am a say yeseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeęs


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 11, 2014)

Yep


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't know. Am I? T-T no


----------



## Byngo (Feb 11, 2014)

You've posted a lot since you joined, so kind of o:


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 12, 2014)

Then yes. I am.


----------



## Farobi (Feb 12, 2014)

not really :/


----------



## toastia (Feb 12, 2014)

in mafia


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2014)

yes. Francine bro


----------



## Byngo (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes. Your odd avatars and signatures are always stuck in my head.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2014)

yes, that lovely pug ffs <3


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 12, 2014)

Most likely.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 12, 2014)

Yessssss


----------



## Mary (Feb 12, 2014)

Mhm.


----------



## MayorIsabel (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw I ♥ your avatar. :3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Amyy (Feb 13, 2014)

yepp


----------



## Flop (Feb 13, 2014)

Yup


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Farobi (Feb 13, 2014)

yesh


----------



## MayorIsabel (Feb 13, 2014)

Omg yes


----------



## matt (Feb 13, 2014)

No


----------



## Byngo (Feb 13, 2014)

A little


----------



## courtky (Feb 13, 2014)

Nope


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Solar (Feb 13, 2014)

Nope! I'm sorry ;~;


----------



## Flop (Feb 13, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> Nope! I'm sorry ;~;



Yes, at least where I'm constantly stalking the forum ^~^ Thanks for Julian again c:


----------



## mob (Feb 13, 2014)

yep


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2014)

A little, been posting here some


----------



## Farobi (Feb 14, 2014)

yus


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 14, 2014)

No.


----------



## Farobi (Feb 14, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2014)

You don't say XD'


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 14, 2014)

Yepyep


----------



## Amyy (Feb 14, 2014)

yeahh


----------



## Farobi (Feb 14, 2014)

yes c:


----------



## Mary (Feb 14, 2014)

Of course~


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2014)

#tymekoary. nuf said ^__^


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 14, 2014)

yes


----------



## Byngo (Feb 14, 2014)

A little


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 14, 2014)

1/2 of a yes


----------



## Mary (Feb 14, 2014)

Kinda sorta.


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 14, 2014)

yes


----------



## Flop (Feb 14, 2014)

Kind of ^~^


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 14, 2014)

Absolutely


----------



## Byngo (Feb 14, 2014)

A little, again o:


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes...


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah seen ya on quite a few boards


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 15, 2014)

yeah, I've seen you around quite a lot


----------



## kasane (Feb 15, 2014)

Lol yes...XP


----------



## Byngo (Feb 15, 2014)

Kind of o:


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 15, 2014)

Yee


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 15, 2014)

Nope D:


----------



## Hikari (Feb 15, 2014)

I have seen you before.


----------



## Mary (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Hikari (Feb 15, 2014)

I defiantly seen you before. Hard to ignore dem roses.


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 15, 2014)

Sort of I think


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 15, 2014)

No


----------



## Mary (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks hikaru.


----------



## mapleshine (Feb 15, 2014)

Of course


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 15, 2014)

No


----------



## mapleshine (Feb 15, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Byngo (Feb 15, 2014)

A little


----------



## Hikari (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## kasane (Feb 15, 2014)

Sometimes yea :/


----------



## DeaththeKid (Feb 15, 2014)

3 times


----------



## Mary (Feb 15, 2014)

Up-and-coming newbie.


----------



## DeaththeKid (Feb 15, 2014)

A lot


----------



## Hikari (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes. Is 8 your favorite number?


----------



## DeaththeKid (Feb 15, 2014)

I've seen you,and what do you think? XD


----------



## Byngo (Feb 15, 2014)

No


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 15, 2014)

I would say you are I've seen you around here and there while browsing the forums


----------



## DeaththeKid (Feb 15, 2014)

Almost everywere


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 15, 2014)

No


----------



## mapleshine (Feb 15, 2014)

Seen you a couple times


----------



## A Legend (Feb 15, 2014)

I wish I was I wish I was...


----------



## mapleshine (Feb 15, 2014)

Haven't seen you


----------



## Byngo (Feb 15, 2014)

A little, yes c:


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 16, 2014)

Yep seen ya quite a bit can't forget that avatar


----------



## kasane (Feb 16, 2014)

Made a siggy for you XD


----------



## Amyy (Feb 16, 2014)

ive seen you


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah I've seen ya before


----------



## sidneyac (Feb 16, 2014)

Nope haven't ever seen you



But I'm guessing you love to twerk so we can be best friends k?


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 16, 2014)

Haven't seen ya before but yeah we can be twerking pals


----------



## A Legend (Feb 16, 2014)

How about me?


----------



## kasane (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes. 
XD


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 16, 2014)

Fed sure :3


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

No


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

Yus you are :3


----------



## mapleshine (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

Yup


----------



## mapleshine (Feb 16, 2014)

Mhmm.


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes again


----------



## Flop (Feb 16, 2014)

Yup ^~^


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

Sure are - your really nice ^-^


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes ! XD you're nice too!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 16, 2014)

yupp


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

Yup yup and yup


----------



## mapleshine (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah  defiantly know you!!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2014)

yes ahaha


----------



## mapleshine (Feb 16, 2014)

Definitely


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2014)

indeed


----------



## Mary (Feb 16, 2014)

Quite.


----------



## SuperAwesomeSauce (Feb 16, 2014)

definitely know your popular mary.  though I don't think im really popular ._.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes XD


----------



## arthurcameron (Feb 16, 2014)

krazystitch said:


> This game is really simple. What you basically do is look at the poster above you and type if you've seen them on the forum or not
> 
> BEGIN!



I think I'm not to famous


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 16, 2014)

No :0


----------



## Byngo (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## mapleshine (Feb 16, 2014)

Yessss


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 16, 2014)

No, I've never seen you before. Hello!


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 16, 2014)

A little


----------



## mapleshine (Feb 16, 2014)

A little as well


----------



## captainofcool (Feb 16, 2014)

I've only seen you once.


----------



## mapleshine (Feb 16, 2014)

I have not seen you until now


----------



## Byngo (Feb 16, 2014)

A little


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 16, 2014)

sometimes


----------



## mapleshine (Feb 16, 2014)

Seen you a couple times


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 16, 2014)

today was my first time seeing you


----------



## Byngo (Feb 16, 2014)

A little, again o:


----------



## mapleshine (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Bowie (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh, of course!


----------



## Flop (Feb 16, 2014)

Not really, but I've seen you around a lot ^~^


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 16, 2014)

You're everywhere 0-0


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 16, 2014)

i think so


----------



## mapleshine (Feb 16, 2014)

Just saw you today, but have seen you a lot since!


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Flop (Feb 16, 2014)

Yup ^~^


----------



## kasane (Feb 16, 2014)

The first person that replied to my thread when I made my account XD


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Flop (Feb 16, 2014)

I think the OP should change the title to "Is the person above you famous on TBT?" Has anyone else noticed how some people think the question is asking them if they are famous.?

- - - Post Merge - - -



KitsuneNikki said:


> The first person that replied to my thread when I made my account XD



Wait, I was?  ;-;


----------



## princess kelsey (Feb 16, 2014)

✿ AH AH NEVERMIND NO IVE SEEN YOU CRAP I REPLIED LATE IM SORRY ✿


----------



## kasane (Feb 16, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I think the OP should change the title to "Is the person above you famous on TBT?" Has anyone else noticed how some people think the question is asking them if they are famous.?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



When I first joined XP

- - - Post Merge - - -



princess kelsey said:


> ✿ AH AH NEVERMIND NO IVE SEEN YOU CRAP I REPLIED LATE IM SORRY ✿



Haven't seen you sorry D:


----------



## Kirito (Feb 17, 2014)

Haven't seen above poster, but nice to meet you!


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 17, 2014)

Nope D:


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

I only met you yesterday so yus/naw :3


----------



## krielle (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes. I see you everywhere you are super generous!~


----------



## Yundai (Feb 17, 2014)

yes i've seen you quite alot ^^ super cute avatar


----------



## Mao (Feb 17, 2014)

I just asked about your avatar! XD So kinda :3


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah and I love your avatar <3

edit: hey didn't I hold your stuff for you while you reset AGES ago? Just wondering if it was you haha


----------



## cIementine (Feb 17, 2014)

I know you everywhere. Hybrid shop, awesome giveaway, cycling thread.


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Seen you A LOT - really nice person from what I've seen :3


----------



## Farobi (Feb 17, 2014)

yes!


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Yup yup and yup


----------



## mapleshine (Feb 17, 2014)

Yep! we meet again haha


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Yessy xD


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## mapleshine (Feb 17, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Yush :3


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Lithia (Feb 17, 2014)

Nope! Not at all xD


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Nope ~ only seen you today


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Lotte (Feb 17, 2014)

Nope! Saw you for the first time today c:


----------



## Mary (Feb 17, 2014)

Don't think so?


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Lotte (Feb 17, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Saw you today for first time ~naww


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2014)

Mhmm lol


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Yus again xD


----------



## mapleshine (Feb 17, 2014)

hi, I think you know the answer lol


----------



## kasane (Feb 17, 2014)

I think I've seen you


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 17, 2014)

Yus, the first thing I did when I joined this site was order from your store XD


----------



## KatTayle (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh hey, I ordered something from you! And I've seen you in some other threads.


----------



## mob (Feb 17, 2014)

never seen ya! maybe i have?


----------



## KatTayle (Feb 17, 2014)

I've seen you! It was on another thread about name pronouncing


----------



## locker (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah I have been seeing ya around recently


----------



## Bowie (Feb 18, 2014)

Of course!


----------



## kasane (Feb 18, 2014)

Seen you once or twice c:


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes,Yes I would say you are.


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 18, 2014)

I think so...


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 18, 2014)

I think i have seen you a couple of times >~<


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2014)

I haven't seen ya


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 18, 2014)

do I really need to say it..


yes you are.


----------



## Farobi (Feb 18, 2014)

Yup


----------



## kasane (Feb 18, 2014)

Once or twice, I think :/


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 18, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Aizu (Feb 18, 2014)

I has seen you before （≧∇≦）


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 18, 2014)

Haven't seen you before ~ Hey x3


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 18, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 18, 2014)

Yush


----------



## Aizu (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello! （＾ν＾）


----------



## mob (Feb 18, 2014)

nope


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm not so sure.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2014)

YES. lol


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 18, 2014)

Yep. I haven't been on here in a while because I'm too busy with life. Expect me to be on more in the summer.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2014)

xD k and yes


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 18, 2014)

yee


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 18, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 18, 2014)

kinda? I think


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello suicide bomber/info-revealing detective who received a 3 game ban that likes Goldie.


----------



## Mao (Feb 20, 2014)

Yep. I'm not as active anymore though </3


----------



## mob (Feb 20, 2014)

ive seen you before


----------



## nekosync (Feb 20, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2014)

i guess XD


----------



## kasane (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes of course


----------



## KatTayle (Feb 23, 2014)

Yep


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

I've seen you sometimes.


----------



## kkate (Feb 23, 2014)

seen you once


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

Never seen you before.


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

I only know you because you are on my freind list


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 23, 2014)

Seen you a couple of times.


----------



## kkate (Feb 23, 2014)

havent seen you before


----------



## kittylover1379 (Feb 23, 2014)

I havent seen you


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

I think I have seen you


----------



## Flop (Feb 23, 2014)

Hmmm, I may have seen you a couple times ^~^


----------



## Big Forum User (Feb 23, 2014)

of course you're tbt famous


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

I have seen you for the first time here.


----------



## kasane (Feb 24, 2014)

Nope, sorry ><
Nice to see ya!


----------



## yosugay (Feb 24, 2014)

ive seen you


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 24, 2014)

Seen you a couple of times


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 24, 2014)

yosugay said:


> ive seen you



I would never able to forget you after seeing your avatar, it always attach me to stare.....*staring now*


----------



## yosugay (Feb 24, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> I would never able to forget you after seeing your avatar, it always attach me to stare.....*staring now*



haha ive seen you!!


----------



## Flop (Feb 26, 2014)

Kind of ^~^


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 26, 2014)

I see you everywheres.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 27, 2014)

I have seen you a lot recently >~<
Plus with Alois Trancy as your avatar it's hard for me not to see it <3


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 27, 2014)

I see you quite a lot, so I would say yes.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 27, 2014)

You're really noticed and well known, Great Artists should always be known :>


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 27, 2014)

Seen you a couple of times.


----------



## Minties (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm not sure,  haven't seen you much.


----------



## unravel (Feb 27, 2014)

yup yup yup


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 27, 2014)

yes ^ remember the lovely siggy~


----------



## mob (Feb 27, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Minties (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah of course~ awesome art


----------



## Flop (Feb 27, 2014)

I had never seen you until the TBT Dating board opened up. Now I see you all the time. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2014)

yess


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 27, 2014)

Yuupp


----------



## Byngo (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## kasane (Feb 27, 2014)

Yush


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 27, 2014)

I see you somewhat everywhere. So I guess yes


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 27, 2014)

Seen you a lot recently~


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Feb 28, 2014)

i saw you alot  also on kitsunenikki's prof page

and ooooomg i kept getting mixed up between ladyvivia and kitsunenikki lol they finally meet!! xD


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 28, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> i saw you alot  also on kitsunenikki's prof page
> 
> and ooooomg i kept getting mixed up between ladyvivia and kitsunenikki lol they finally meet!! xD



Hehe yeah me and KitsuneNikki talk ALOT!
And I've also seen you a lot and in Kitsunes profile >~<


----------



## kasane (Feb 28, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> Hehe yeah me and KitsuneNikki talk ALOT!
> And I've also seen you a lot and in Kitsunes profile >~<



Lol and here I am!


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 28, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Lol and here I am!



Speaking of the devil!!!!


----------



## kasane (Feb 28, 2014)

>:3
Was it all a coincidence?? :/


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 28, 2014)

We shall never know o(｀ω? )o


----------



## kasane (Feb 28, 2014)

le gasp


----------



## yosugay (Mar 17, 2014)

i cant let this thread die!1!!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 17, 2014)

this is the second time, I saw you a while ago


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2014)

yea


----------



## Flop (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, I see you everywhere. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2014)

the same ahahah


----------



## Solar (Mar 17, 2014)

yessss


----------



## Byngo (Mar 17, 2014)

A little


----------



## Flop (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah c:


----------



## Solar (Mar 17, 2014)

yeah!!


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 17, 2014)

Nope  hi there!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2014)

i think, haven't seen you much


----------



## Solar (Mar 17, 2014)

lol ik I really need to get my post count up even though I've been on here for almost 3 years xD and yeah Umeko I see you all the time :3


----------



## Flop (Mar 17, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> lol ik I really need to get my post count up even though I've been on here for almost 3 years xD and yeah Umeko I see you all the time :3



I've seen you on VTP ^~^ you gave me Julian!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 17, 2014)

Kind of.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 17, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Kind of.



Oath it is my dream to sit with you.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 17, 2014)

Yep


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Yus


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 17, 2014)

Not sure hmm


----------



## matt (Mar 17, 2014)

XD at Sig above ^^^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

No I'm not famous


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 17, 2014)

I never seen you around :'D


----------



## matt (Mar 17, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> I never seen you around :'D



Me neither


----------



## Byngo (Mar 17, 2014)

Kinda


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 17, 2014)

Yep, mafia


----------



## Emily (Mar 17, 2014)

kinda cos seen u on tbt marketplace


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Ye


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 17, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Byngo (Mar 17, 2014)

Mhmm for TBT bells and mafia lel


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah id say so


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 17, 2014)

yes. ;__;


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 17, 2014)

Not really


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 17, 2014)

^ I think? I have seen Lynn around


----------



## kkate (Mar 17, 2014)

i've seen you 1-3 times


----------



## Flop (Mar 17, 2014)

Not really sure, but I've been seeing you around ^~^


----------



## Sloom (Mar 17, 2014)

From not seeing you at all, to seeing you just about everywhere...

EDIT: That was for kkate btw c:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 17, 2014)

Kinda


----------



## Flop (Mar 17, 2014)

Gingersnap35 said:


> From not seeing you at all, to seeing you just about everywhere...



Everyone says that. XD

Yup ^~^

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> Kinda



Yes weewoo


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeeeeeeeessssssss


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 17, 2014)

_Unfortunately, I am not..._


----------



## Sloom (Mar 17, 2014)

I only just met you today o.o


----------



## Cudon (Mar 17, 2014)

nah :u


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 17, 2014)

nope  and i probably will never be


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 17, 2014)

Not really but I've seen you around!


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 17, 2014)

I like your siggy.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 18, 2014)

Seen you on the counting threads


----------



## Javocado (Mar 18, 2014)

I think I might have seen you in one of the last threads I was in actually lol


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

I've been seeing you around ^~^


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 18, 2014)

I know you flop ~ <3


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> I know you flop ~ <3



Like one of the nicest and most popular members on TBT <3


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 18, 2014)

Flop said:


> Like one of the nicest and most popular members on TBT <3



pls stahp talking about yourself , you know you're one of the most friggen amazing people here <3


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 18, 2014)

Hallo friend <3


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 18, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Hallo friend <3



hallo Chris <3333


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 18, 2014)

Pretty famoose.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 18, 2014)

I've seen you a around quite a bit uwu


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 18, 2014)

Seen you around :3


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 18, 2014)

Seen you a couple of times


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 18, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> Seen you a couple of times



seen you a couple of times


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 18, 2014)

almost everywhere lol
that avatar creeps me out.. that's how I recall you


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 18, 2014)

See you in the museum :3


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 18, 2014)

Karen said:


> See you in the museum :3



Seen you at retail & tbt market place


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

Netflix said:


> Seen you at retail & tbt market place



Who are you?


Nah, you're pretty well known ^~^


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

yis


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

Uh-huh


----------



## Bowie (Mar 18, 2014)

Of course!


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes, once or twice


----------



## Byngo (Mar 18, 2014)

Mhmm


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

yoiiss


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

Definitely


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 18, 2014)

yeah, you are around a lot


----------



## Byngo (Mar 18, 2014)

Kind of for a super high daily post count. o-o


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 18, 2014)

Definitely.


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## chillv (Mar 18, 2014)

Don't know you


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

chillv said:


> Don't know you



Never saw you until a couple days ago. Now I see you frequently.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 18, 2014)

Yur the most famous person of the sammich.
Yes


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't reconise your avatar/signature, so nope!

- - - Post Merge - - -

and I would've as I like attack on titan !


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 18, 2014)

I change it a lot sooooooo yeeea.
And yes


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh, well I vaguely remember your name! Did you always have japanese characters below your username?


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't think so. I think it use to be "You gotta do da cookin'"


----------



## chillv (Mar 18, 2014)

You were always on the forum games and brewsters cafe


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 18, 2014)

i dnt remember u


----------



## chillv (Mar 18, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> i dnt remember u



I remember you though


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

Same as before. XDDDD


----------



## mariop476 (Mar 18, 2014)

Afraid I don't know you, sorry.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 18, 2014)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## chillv (Mar 18, 2014)

seen you a lot and the person above you


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

Not really


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Not really



I see you everywhere!  c:


----------



## Kit (Mar 18, 2014)

You are everywhere flop.


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

Kit said:


> You are everywhere flop.



I know. ;~; it's sad, really.


----------



## analytic (Mar 18, 2014)

don't really think I am. flop just flops around TBT.


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

analytic said:


> don't really think I am. flop just flops around TBT.



Pretty much. 

I think you're well-known, to say the least ^~^


----------



## Mariah (Mar 18, 2014)

I see you in almost every thread I click on.


----------



## Jawile (Mar 18, 2014)

This is the first time I've seen you.


----------



## analytic (Mar 18, 2014)

Flop said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> I think you're well-known, to say the least ^~^



mm, can't wait till rumors get spread about me like that one closed thread in Brewster's.

analytic is a nerd pass it on

- - - Post Merge - - -

seen you in the rp thread you've got with beary!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 18, 2014)

I've seen you! Your art is amazing : D


----------



## analytic (Mar 18, 2014)

aaah omg thank you!! I've seen you a lot, and I love your gumi sig o w o


----------



## Solar (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah, pretty much!


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

analytic said:


> mm, can't wait till rumors get spread about me like that one closed thread in Brewster's.
> 
> analytic is a nerd pass it on
> 
> ...



Rp thread?  Hmmm?


----------



## analytic (Mar 18, 2014)

Flop said:


> Rp thread?  Hmmm?



ooh, I was talking to jawile.


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

analytic said:


> ooh, I was talking to jawile.



Ohhhhh, Role Play!  XD 

But yeah that makes more sense XD


----------



## Sunsu (Mar 19, 2014)

I've seen Flop around the threads a few times.


----------



## Flop (Mar 19, 2014)

I think I've seen you a couple times!


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 19, 2014)

Seen you alot~
And every time i see your avatar i laugh, its just so cool~


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 19, 2014)

every(freakin')where

I think you're even one of my customers at the museum


----------



## Flop (Mar 19, 2014)

I see you around the Museum a lot ^~^


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, Floppy!


----------



## Flop (Mar 19, 2014)

Illyana said:


> Yes, Floppy!



Yes! c:

One of the coolest people on TBT c:


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 19, 2014)

Yupp


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 19, 2014)

Yush you are


----------



## TheWonky (Mar 19, 2014)

Yup, you are toooo.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah I traded megastones for tbt w/this dude


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 19, 2014)

yep.. that avatar o.o


----------



## TheWonky (Mar 19, 2014)

Seen you round alot! ^^


----------



## Amy Rose (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Sloom (Mar 19, 2014)

A bit, but the avatar is distracting >.<


----------



## rubyy (Mar 19, 2014)

hmm yeah


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 19, 2014)

Ye


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 19, 2014)

A few times I think.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes yes yes


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 19, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Flop (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes!   c:


----------



## Byngo (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Mariah (Mar 20, 2014)

I've never seen you.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 20, 2014)

I have seen you a couple of times xD how could I forget that avatar lols


----------



## Music_123 (Mar 20, 2014)

maybe


----------



## krielle (Mar 20, 2014)

I've seen around before a couple times.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 20, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> every(freakin')where
> 
> I think you're even one of my customers at the museum



Wow really!!! And yes your art is amazing <3

And yes seen you alot, Your avatar is cool~


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 20, 2014)

seen you alot! <3


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 20, 2014)

I've seen you here and there while browsing the forums.


----------



## mayorvanessa (Mar 20, 2014)

I've never seen you before, haha.


----------



## sej (Mar 20, 2014)

Never seen you before D:


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 20, 2014)

Seen you alot~


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 20, 2014)

Mostly in the basement haha


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

yess


----------



## Amyy (Mar 20, 2014)

yepp


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 20, 2014)

Nope never seen you before :3


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 20, 2014)

Think I've seen you once or twice.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

Yis lol


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 20, 2014)

Totally


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

yup


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 20, 2014)

Yep I couldn't forget that avatar even if I tried


----------



## Byngo (Mar 20, 2014)

Mainly gaining posts quickly o-o


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 20, 2014)

Yup again


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Mar 20, 2014)

Only once today.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

YES


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 20, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

yess yess


----------



## Byngo (Mar 20, 2014)

YES!


----------



## Javocado (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes i've seen that avi before lol


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 20, 2014)

I've seen you a lot, I believe so


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 20, 2014)

I see you around a lot.


----------



## analytic (Mar 20, 2014)

I've seen you, mostly on villager trading ^^


----------



## Aizu (Mar 20, 2014)

Once or twice....I think? (・ω・)ノ


----------



## Sloom (Mar 20, 2014)

Nope c:


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Mar 20, 2014)

I see that cat everywhere ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 20, 2014)

Never seen you before D:


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 20, 2014)

Yup yup yyyyyyyooop


----------



## Aizu (Mar 20, 2014)

I've seen you before! (=^ェ^=)


----------



## Sloom (Mar 20, 2014)

Nope


----------



## PockiPops (Mar 20, 2014)

Yup. ^^


----------



## Sloom (Mar 20, 2014)

Yup c:


----------



## Lauren (Mar 20, 2014)

Today is the first time I've seen you


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 20, 2014)

Unicorns are always famous


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 20, 2014)

Of course!


----------



## Sloom (Mar 20, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Of course!



Yesh


----------



## Lauren (Mar 20, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Unicorns are always famous



Lynn you could never forget me, my infamous escaping you in Mafia 2 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

damn it, like i said the first time i've seen you


----------



## Sloom (Mar 20, 2014)

Seen you someplaces c:


----------



## Fairy (Mar 20, 2014)

i've seen you around


----------



## mob (Mar 20, 2014)

nope!


----------



## analytic (Mar 20, 2014)

always, makara.


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 20, 2014)

yes!


----------



## MiloticTrainer8 (Mar 20, 2014)

Never seen her before ever, nvm Karen is awesome


----------



## Flop (Mar 20, 2014)

MiloticTrainer8 said:


> Never seen her before ever, nvm Karen is awesome



I've seen you looking for nuggets :3


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 20, 2014)

who doesn't know flop


----------



## Goth (Mar 20, 2014)

i have seen karen maybe 10-20 times


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 21, 2014)

Never seen you before o:


----------



## kasane (Mar 21, 2014)

My friend XP


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 21, 2014)

Seems you`re everywhere...
I know you O.O


----------



## analytic (Mar 21, 2014)

I haven't seen you around much.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 21, 2014)

Seen you here and there~


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 21, 2014)

huehuehue <.< >.> maybe? xD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2014)

Yis


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 21, 2014)

Seen you everywhere~


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2014)

yes


----------



## Pathetic (Mar 21, 2014)

Yea.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 21, 2014)

Some


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 21, 2014)

Nope never seen you before. Dem penguins tho <3


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 21, 2014)

Seen you here and there ^^


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 21, 2014)

Kind of


----------



## Sloom (Mar 21, 2014)

You won Yui Z's 100million giveaway, you won all them bells c:


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 21, 2014)

Gingersnap35 said:


> You won Yui Z's 100million giveaway, you won all them bells c:
> View attachment 34263



Collecting most of them tomorrow exciting!

Anyway idk, ive hardly seen you


----------



## Sloom (Mar 21, 2014)

I was in "Rank the species" And Yui's giveaway, and I won the Sweet set xD


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 21, 2014)

I just saw you today >~<


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 21, 2014)

I've seen you around a good amount


----------



## Javocado (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah you're famous for stealing gramps' supers special awesome secret chocolate coated sexy ultra mega rare card


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 21, 2014)

YEA you made me crack up _again_ xDD


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 21, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Yeah you're famous for stealing gramps' supers special awesome secret chocolate coated sexy ultra mega rare card



That's close enough I guess XD

He sure is a grumpy old fart...


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Mar 21, 2014)

Only one your intro thread


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 21, 2014)

Yuki Nagato said:


> Only one your intro thread



I have an intro thread? :3

Yes I've seen you around a bit ^.^


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 21, 2014)

I've never seen you before, but then again, I haven't been here in a while xD. Anyways you seem really cool


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 21, 2014)

I haven't seen you either but that's probably why 

You do too and I love your avatar


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks, I like your's too =D


----------



## Byngo (Mar 21, 2014)

YES


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 21, 2014)

N-N-NYES


----------



## Redlatios (Mar 21, 2014)

Nope


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 21, 2014)

Once.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 21, 2014)

I've seen you a lot today, nothing before tho :3


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 22, 2014)

Only seen you once or twice I think...


----------



## Javocado (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah I've seen ya a couple times!


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 22, 2014)

Maybe but not alot =x


----------



## undadac (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah u be looking supa dupa fly


----------



## sej (Mar 22, 2014)

I'v seen you a couple of times


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 22, 2014)

Seen you quite a lot~


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 22, 2014)

yep c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

and dayum that signature!

sn0wxyuki designed mine too! *click on signature spoiler*


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 22, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> yep c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yeha


----------



## xXTOTFXx (Mar 22, 2014)

I've seen you before


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Beary (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeeeeep.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2014)

Hell.to.the.no.
Joke I see you all the time!


----------



## kkate (Mar 22, 2014)

Seen you a lot


----------



## xXTOTFXx (Mar 22, 2014)

Nope


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## xXTOTFXx (Mar 22, 2014)

Yep


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 22, 2014)

not seen too much, but yeah.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2014)

Yep seen you loads ^


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 22, 2014)

YES


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 22, 2014)

Idk i dont see you much


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 22, 2014)

I've seen you.

And how can you not. I'm everywheres.


----------



## xXTOTFXx (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes


----------



## kkate (Mar 22, 2014)

saw you once
(on this thread)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 22, 2014)

Once.


----------



## xXTOTFXx (Mar 22, 2014)

Same @kkate


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2014)

Seen you abouts 4 times o.o


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 22, 2014)

Never seen you xD


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 22, 2014)

Not gonna go into anything, but yes, I've seen you


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 22, 2014)

Duh everyone has seen you


----------



## Yookey (Mar 22, 2014)

Seen you around =P


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 22, 2014)

who are you ?!

jks, hai purpl <3333


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh yes


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 22, 2014)

oh , 

*edit: Yes, I know you yookey! and your amazing art <3*


----------



## Cascade (Mar 22, 2014)

yup :3


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 22, 2014)

*edit 2: Yes, I know you Vivia <3
*
Omg, my comments are so delayed :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

*edit 3: Yes I know you Hazu LOL*


----------



## rubyy (Mar 22, 2014)

yes


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

I've seen you around here and there


----------



## rubyy (Mar 22, 2014)

Not until earlier.


----------



## Yookey (Mar 22, 2014)

Seen you a couple of times 
not often though.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

You don't seem familiar


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 22, 2014)

I already know you Yugi


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

Who doesn't know a legendary pokemon? ^.^


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 22, 2014)

we're friends yugi <333


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes agains


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 22, 2014)

Yup. ^0^


----------



## Alt For Norge (Mar 22, 2014)

No.


----------



## Yookey (Mar 22, 2014)

Never seen you, but i'm guessing we're neighbors. =P


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

Totally


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 22, 2014)

A little


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 22, 2014)

Couple of times xD


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

I could never forget an avatar like that


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 22, 2014)

Only like... every day.


----------



## xXTOTFXx (Mar 22, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Only like... every day.



I couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 22, 2014)

Many times!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

Yuuuuuuuuuu-sssss


----------



## Beary (Mar 22, 2014)

Yesh


----------



## Byngo (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes


----------



## SockHead (Mar 22, 2014)

@Beary: Owner of the TBT Digest or whatever u were gonna call it!!

@Lunatic ive seen u around


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 22, 2014)

YESSS


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 22, 2014)

a bit


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes, that oversized sig is hard to ignore 0.0


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 23, 2014)

A little not really


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 23, 2014)

yes again xD


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> yes again xD



What she said


----------



## kasane (Mar 23, 2014)

Hai, hai


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 23, 2014)

Yup! =)


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 23, 2014)

No :/


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2014)

I've seen that signature a few times..


----------



## sej (Mar 23, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah!


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 23, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 23, 2014)

Yus ~ nice person too.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 23, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Yus ~ nice person too.



Ty  some think i'm not though haha

and Yes! and you're a super nice and generous person ^^

to Fox Wolf: im more inclined to say yes, now im seeing you more ^^


----------



## mob (Mar 23, 2014)

yep!


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 23, 2014)

Of course Gamzee


----------



## Byngo (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 23, 2014)

Once or twice


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2014)

More now than in the past.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh yeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## kittylover1379 (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Byngo (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't think you are


----------



## kittylover1379 (Mar 23, 2014)

have been on for a year and a half also i haven't seen you


----------



## Smokee (Mar 23, 2014)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 23, 2014)

Don't think I've seen you >o>


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2014)

Once.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 23, 2014)

I think once or twice. I recognise your username ^^


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

Neeeever seen you. xP


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

Yup yup ypupupupupu


----------



## Byngo (Mar 23, 2014)

kittylover1379 said:


> have been on for a year and a half also i haven't seen you



Year and a half? But you joined in December of 2013??? o-o

Also yes


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 23, 2014)

yes


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

YESH <333


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 23, 2014)

I've seen you a couple of times yeah


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

You better believe it


----------



## Flop (Mar 23, 2014)

Yup ^~^


----------



## xXTOTFXx (Mar 23, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't think so ^^;


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

Ehhhh, I don't know


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

Yesss


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 23, 2014)

Kinda


----------



## Byngo (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Marii (Mar 23, 2014)

yes


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

I've seen you lots, I believe so.


----------



## Flop (Mar 23, 2014)

xXTOTFXx said:


> Nope



I believe you're mistaken, sir.

You haven't even been here a month.  xD


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 23, 2014)

It's a bit difficult not to notice you, you're gracing every forum with your presence


----------



## Cory (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes, all over the villager trading section.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

Yup. I see you pretty often, not every day though.


----------



## Flop (Mar 23, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> It's a bit difficult not to notice you, you're gracing every forum with your presence



I feel honored.  c:



Grand poobah of cycling!!!


----------



## Cory (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes unfortunately  
jk


----------



## rubyy (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Marii (Mar 23, 2014)

yep~


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 23, 2014)

I've seen you around ^^


----------



## Marii (Mar 23, 2014)

same to you


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

i've seen you around


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

You're everywhere right now. I hardly saw you a while ago though


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> You're everywhere right now. I hardly saw you a while ago though



That's because I was literally inactive for like a week or two 

I've seen you around everywhere too lately ^.^


----------



## CR33P (Mar 23, 2014)

saw you


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## CR33P (Mar 23, 2014)

lots of times
always like your avatars and sigs btw


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 23, 2014)

never o.o


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 23, 2014)

ehhh no but kinda in a way


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

Yups


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 23, 2014)

Sometimes


----------



## Seastar (Mar 23, 2014)

I've actually never seen you before. Hiiii!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes you are.


----------



## Marii (Mar 23, 2014)

Yup, everywhere in the Basement. Everywhereeeee. xD


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 23, 2014)

Seen you alot of times 
Your avatar is so cool~


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't think I've seen you before ^^;


----------



## Goth (Mar 23, 2014)

i seen you once before


----------



## mapleshine (Mar 23, 2014)

I've never seen you. ^^;


----------



## Goth (Mar 23, 2014)

i have never seen you before either


----------



## Byngo (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't think so


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 23, 2014)

Hmm, no I dont think i have seen you....


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 23, 2014)

Never


----------



## mob (Mar 23, 2014)

yes.. . .


----------



## Goth (Mar 23, 2014)

i have seen you once


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## krielle (Mar 23, 2014)

I've seen you a few times ^^


----------



## Goth (Mar 23, 2014)

i have seen you 3 times i think


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 23, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Cascade (Mar 23, 2014)

never seen you around.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 23, 2014)

I think I have seen you a couple of times~


----------



## locker (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't recognize your avatar


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't think so. (I love your avatar btw) x3


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

Nope but cool signature.


----------



## Goth (Mar 23, 2014)

i have seen you before on this thread


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

I have seen you on another thread. lol


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 23, 2014)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## mob (Mar 23, 2014)

yep!


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 23, 2014)

EVERYWHEREE XD


----------



## Flop (Mar 23, 2014)

I'd say so. XD


----------



## Goth (Mar 23, 2014)

i have seen you a lot of times all recently though


----------



## mob (Mar 23, 2014)

nopeee


----------



## Cascade (Mar 23, 2014)

I have seen you a lot.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 23, 2014)

I've seen you a lot :3


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

I've seen you around.


----------



## Goth (Mar 24, 2014)

I've seen you around.


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 24, 2014)

Not really.......


----------



## mob (Mar 24, 2014)

yessss


----------



## Byngo (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 24, 2014)

Nop


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 24, 2014)

Cannot forget your kitty with the keyboard =x yep!


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 24, 2014)

Seen you a lot Cool sig and avatar ~


----------



## sej (Mar 24, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Marii (Mar 24, 2014)

Yup, I've seen you  (Cute sig, btw!


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 24, 2014)

always~


----------



## sej (Mar 24, 2014)

Ty marri! And yep!


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 24, 2014)

Seen you Sej


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 24, 2014)

Sorry, never seen you >~<


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 24, 2014)

never seen you..........


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 24, 2014)

Can never forget a cat like that! What`s it spelling?


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 24, 2014)

idk.......


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

I've seen you around :3


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 24, 2014)

Seen you here and there~
Also awesome sig <3


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 24, 2014)

Nup


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

no, sorry >.<


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 24, 2014)

Yap! I see you all the time bro ^^


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 24, 2014)

Don't think I've seen you before


----------



## mob (Mar 24, 2014)

yes!


----------



## rubyy (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeessss


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 24, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 24, 2014)

Yup ^^


----------



## matt (Mar 24, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Nope



Everybody knows you


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 24, 2014)

Nup!


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

I think... theres no mistaking your siggy unless someone copied it lol >~>


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 24, 2014)

Couple of times :d


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeeeeeeeeeees I remember your cute avatar


----------



## Sloom (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, you stole the Chocolate cake recipe!!!



Spoiler: You did...



>:C


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 24, 2014)

Gingersnap35 said:


> Yeah, you stole the Chocolate cake recipe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sloom (Mar 24, 2014)

SHUT UPPPP >:C


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 24, 2014)

Gingersnap35 said:


> SHUT UPPPP >:C



fail


----------



## Sloom (Mar 24, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> fail



Lul it's cuz you blew it up and it died and, and, and....


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 24, 2014)

I dunnuh


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 24, 2014)

Seen you a couple times now.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

Actually just started seeing you today


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

last month when you still had that alois trancy avatar >.>


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

Alois Trancy no more avatar loololollol


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 24, 2014)

Err... I am quite famous, but for all the wrong reasons


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

Definitely seen you lol


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> Err... I am quite famous, but for all the wrong reasons



not about you, about the person who posted before you .. >.>


----------



## mob (Mar 24, 2014)

yep!


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 24, 2014)

Yep, seen you around a lot


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

Who doesn't know you XD


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 24, 2014)

Ive seen you once or twice


----------



## oak (Mar 24, 2014)

I've seen you around a few times!


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 24, 2014)

Never


----------



## rubyy (Mar 24, 2014)

i think

i recognise your avatar but i think that's someone else..


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

I've seen you once


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

Yup yup.

Justchangedmyavataragainbecuzyolo


----------



## Sloom (Mar 24, 2014)

Everywhere


----------



## mob (Mar 24, 2014)

i think your nyandash? so yes!


----------



## oak (Mar 24, 2014)

I've seen you around many times!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

I've seen you a few times, not very often though


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

I've seen you around but with a different avatar


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> I've seen you around but with a different avatar



Can't go a month without changing it..
And yes


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 24, 2014)

Yup! your one of my mates c:
And ive been jelly of all your cakes o.o


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

I've seen you around :3


----------



## Cascade (Mar 24, 2014)

sometimes.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

never seen you before...


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 24, 2014)

sort of


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 24, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## mob (Mar 24, 2014)

yes! your sig is really nice!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

YESSS


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 24, 2014)

I dunno your a mysterious one o.o


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 24, 2014)

Kinda


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

Yep :3


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 24, 2014)

yes


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 24, 2014)

Dat cat >_< seen you a lot


----------



## mob (Mar 24, 2014)

nopeee


----------



## Marii (Mar 24, 2014)

yup.~


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 24, 2014)

Naah never seen you in my life xD


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Naah never seen you in my life xD



huhgguhghgugu say dat to meh face gurl
nahjk


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 24, 2014)

noppity nop nope


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes XD


----------



## Lollipop (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes, I have.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

No. Don't recall seeing you


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, seen you a lot~!


----------



## mob (Mar 24, 2014)

no?


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 24, 2014)

Kind of, seen you before


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrads u famus


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

nuh uh nope not familiar sorry I don't know you. <.< >.>


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

Ohmygudnooneknowsme Better go back to mom and say I wasn't successful *sigh*


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 24, 2014)

I've seen you a couple of times. :3


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

I've seen you once or twice


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 24, 2014)

always <3


----------



## mob (Mar 24, 2014)

yes...


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes :3


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes. lol


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 25, 2014)

yep i've seen you a few times 0w0


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 25, 2014)

Of course, can never forget the shrimp


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes :3


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 25, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 25, 2014)

Noo


----------



## mob (Mar 25, 2014)

yep!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Goth (Mar 25, 2014)

yesh


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes and I think this thread is making people "famous" since we can all recognize people who have posted before.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

I agree 
Anyway, yes


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 25, 2014)

yes, sorta


----------



## Lollipop (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Cascade (Mar 25, 2014)

sometimes


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## Goth (Mar 25, 2014)

all the time


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mystery2013 said:


> Yes and I think this thread is making people "famous" since we can all recognize people who have posted before.



Haha I was just thinking that XD


----------



## Narfeng (Mar 25, 2014)

I have not.


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

Once or twice.


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 25, 2014)

Never


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

All the time XD


----------



## CR33P (Mar 25, 2014)

yes


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

Once or twice.


----------



## Cascade (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 25, 2014)

Everywherr


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

A few times.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ..

lol jk <3 yea


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

You're everywhere I look!


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 26, 2014)

Once before.
(I used to be HaleyCrossing o


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

Don't think so


----------



## locker (Mar 26, 2014)

I have seen you a few times


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, seen you a lot~!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 26, 2014)

yup


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 26, 2014)

Seen Konan a few times


----------



## Lollipop (Mar 26, 2014)

Haven't seen you before!


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 26, 2014)

yesh


----------



## mob (Mar 26, 2014)

yes


----------



## Farobi (Mar 26, 2014)

yes


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Mar 26, 2014)

Seen you


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Flop (Mar 26, 2014)

Nope ;-;


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 26, 2014)

of course


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 26, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 26, 2014)

Nope  hi there


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

Yep :3


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah-ah.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 26, 2014)

I see you around a ton. :3


----------



## oak (Mar 26, 2014)

Krissi2197 said:


> I see you around a ton. :3


I've seen you around quite a few times, even if you've only had your account for March.


----------



## Beary (Mar 26, 2014)

Seen you like once. o.o


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

I've seen you. Different avatar XD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 26, 2014)

Once or twice.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes

The original salty player!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 26, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Yes
> 
> The original salty player!



There goes another salt quote in my sig.


----------



## mob (Mar 26, 2014)

yes


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 26, 2014)

yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 26, 2014)

Sometimes.


----------



## locker (Mar 26, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Sometimes.


yes

Over the shoulder for luck


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 26, 2014)

Yup, totally.


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 26, 2014)

yesh


----------



## locker (Mar 26, 2014)

yeah, and sweet avatar btw


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 26, 2014)

yes, and ty :d


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes


----------



## mob (Mar 26, 2014)

YESS S S S S


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 26, 2014)

Hell yeah you are


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes :3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 26, 2014)

a little


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 26, 2014)

I see you some places. uvu


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

I've never seen you.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes.

_I like how slow your posts are. XD_


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes

Haha it's terrible XD. Stupid slow iPad >.<


----------



## Beary (Mar 26, 2014)

Not really, but  I know you! ~


----------



## Goth (Mar 26, 2014)

I see you a lot.


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

Same.


----------



## mob (Mar 27, 2014)

kind of?


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 27, 2014)

yup


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2014)

Sort of.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 27, 2014)

Everywhere XD


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 27, 2014)

Yessss


----------



## sej (Mar 27, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Javocado (Mar 27, 2014)

I see you atleast 2x a day


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 27, 2014)

yep
can never forget that BOB

- - - Post Merge - - -

yep
can never forget that BOB


----------



## sej (Mar 27, 2014)

Kind of


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes :3


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 27, 2014)

yup


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 27, 2014)

sorry.. no ;n;


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes :3 Drew me a lovely picture <3


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 27, 2014)

Yep :3


----------



## debinoresu (Mar 27, 2014)

nope sorry but im a new member so thats just sort of expected


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 27, 2014)

Nope. Welcome to TBT btw :3


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 27, 2014)

yes, you're always on the boys vs girls thread >.>


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 27, 2014)

Haha! you again!! the super lots of cakeperson1 xD seen you too much!


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2014)

Sort of.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 27, 2014)

A little

For being a mystery


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 27, 2014)

Yush ive seen ya.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 27, 2014)

Kinda in the basement O:


----------



## mob (Mar 27, 2014)

YES


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 27, 2014)

Yep


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Yaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 27, 2014)

I see you so many times lol


----------



## Narfeng (Mar 27, 2014)

I have not. At all.


----------



## Truffle (Mar 27, 2014)

I haven't seen you before.


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Flop (Mar 27, 2014)

On this thread...?


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes. And here's a quote from a few pages back:



Mystery2013 said:


> Yes and I think this thread is making people "famous" since we can all recognize people who have posted before.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 27, 2014)

Mhmm


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 27, 2014)

Yep


----------



## mob (Mar 27, 2014)

yes


----------



## moka264 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yep


----------



## kasane (Mar 27, 2014)

I haven't seen you, sorry ><


----------



## KatTayle (Mar 28, 2014)

I know you but I remember you had a different icon ^^


----------



## Kiikay (Mar 28, 2014)

I never seen you


----------



## Marii (Mar 28, 2014)

I've seen you.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 28, 2014)

yes


----------



## Beary (Mar 28, 2014)

Nooope 
never seen ya


----------



## Farobi (Mar 28, 2014)

who even are you


----------



## mob (Mar 28, 2014)

yes


----------



## Farobi (Mar 28, 2014)

yish


----------



## Celes (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Myst (Mar 28, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 29, 2014)

If you've changed your picture lately then yes. I recognise the username.


----------



## kasane (Mar 29, 2014)

Er...
maybe?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 29, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 29, 2014)

Never seen you before I dont think o.o


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 29, 2014)

Nope, neither have I. Nice avatar btw :3


----------



## mob (Mar 29, 2014)

yep!


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 29, 2014)

Yep, seen you around a lot


----------



## Jawile (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah, I remember you from my dreamie-hunting days. Thanks again for Jacques. C:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, RP crasher.


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 29, 2014)

Your all over the Basement.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2014)

Only twice.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 29, 2014)

Nope
(yes for foxwolf)


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes I would say you are


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes you are.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes


----------



## KatTayle (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't think I know you, maybe I forgot


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 29, 2014)

Who are you?


----------



## Aizu (Mar 29, 2014)

Yup, very famous indeed!


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 29, 2014)

sorta


----------



## KatTayle (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 29, 2014)

One time when I was picking on your avatar...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2014)

Once before.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 29, 2014)

Just today


----------



## Psydye (Mar 29, 2014)

Never seen ya' before...btw if that artist of the avatar is who I think it is, then kudos!


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 29, 2014)

Psydye said:


> Never seen ya' before...btw if that artist of the avatar is who I think it is, then kudos!



Same, but thank you!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2014)

A lot today.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Jacob4 (Mar 29, 2014)

_Never seen you before. o;_


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 29, 2014)

sorta


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 29, 2014)

I've seen you a lot. I love your icon. <3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 29, 2014)

A lot more often today than ever lol


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

No


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 29, 2014)

kinda ye


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> kinda ye



I'm moar famous than pogs.
Yes


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 29, 2014)

I guess I'll fib and say no too


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

Jesirawr said:


> I guess I'll fib and say no too



you gaiz are jerks, am telling mum.
Also no.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 29, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> you gaiz are jerks, am telling mum.
> Also no.



Yo be jokin, no?


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

Jesirawr said:


> Yo be jokin, no?


I've only seen you til today, maybe I just don't recognize the avatar..


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 29, 2014)

No, it's because I took a few months break and you joined in that time.  But to be fair, I did just change my avatar.
For the better, I assure you ;3


----------



## oath2order (Mar 30, 2014)

I'd say nah


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 30, 2014)

yea i know dat guy ^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I see his reggie mug a lot


----------



## kasane (Mar 30, 2014)

I think :/
fuzzy memory


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 30, 2014)

Just recently


----------



## Aizu (Mar 30, 2014)

Uh...Yes? I think!


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 30, 2014)

seen you before :3


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes, I see you everywhere lol.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't think I've seen you before


----------



## Aizu (Mar 30, 2014)

A couple of times, so yes!


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 30, 2014)

Not really


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 30, 2014)

Never seen you before?? >:3 

We're friendsss so yus c:


----------



## AppleCracker (Mar 30, 2014)

All the time.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 30, 2014)

Yep


----------



## sej (Mar 30, 2014)

Yup


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 30, 2014)

yes


----------



## AppleCracker (Mar 30, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Aizu (Mar 30, 2014)

Totally!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 30, 2014)

a little


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 30, 2014)

Yus ^-^ Luigi gal!


----------



## rubyy (Mar 30, 2014)

yaaass


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow I don't think I've seen you much >.>


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 30, 2014)

Ohyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 30, 2014)

Yup yup seen ya loads


----------



## JellyDitto (Mar 30, 2014)

A few times, maybe just once. I remember you cuz of your funny avatar.
"deal with it, deal with it, deal w- QUACK MY EYE"


----------



## mob (Mar 30, 2014)

nope!


----------



## JellyDitto (Mar 30, 2014)

Never seen you either.


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 30, 2014)

Never seen you b4 ^


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 30, 2014)

I've seen you around.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 30, 2014)

I've seen you once or twice


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 30, 2014)

All the time.


----------



## Myst (Mar 30, 2014)

You're everywhere!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 30, 2014)

So are you.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 30, 2014)

I've seen you around a lot


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 30, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> I've seen you around a lot


Seen you a lot, Rooney fan


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 30, 2014)

First time I've seen you.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 30, 2014)

Ohh yes.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 30, 2014)

I would have to say yes


----------



## Jawile (Mar 30, 2014)

I've seen you around.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 30, 2014)

Yep


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 30, 2014)

YyESs


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 30, 2014)

Ahu.


----------



## mob (Mar 30, 2014)

YES. . . .


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 31, 2014)

Ye


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 31, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2014)

Definitely.


----------



## kasane (Mar 31, 2014)

Yesh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

yess


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes~


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

i think.. nice avatar either way


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 31, 2014)

i didn't know who you were till i realized the name change but yes ~


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

yes because i cant leave you vm's


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 31, 2014)

yes

just pm then omg ill just open it again


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah I saw you yesterday I think


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

yea. sakurraaa <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

yepepepep


----------



## Javocado (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeh i literally just saw you lol


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 31, 2014)

You are EVERYWHERE XD All hail bob


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't see you much


----------



## Aizu (Mar 31, 2014)

I has seen you!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

I has seen you, sulky.


----------



## Klinkguin (Mar 31, 2014)

I've seen you =D that signature is what assures me that I've seen you before XD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

xDD NINJA MUSTACHE 5ever

yes.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 31, 2014)

Don't think I've seen you before ^^;


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 31, 2014)

I remember your signature, all the Kangaroos!!!! :3


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## Jawile (Mar 31, 2014)

I think I've seen you. I'm not sure.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 31, 2014)

I've seen you once or twice ^^


----------



## Syd (Mar 31, 2014)

yep! I've seen the signature a few times


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 31, 2014)

Nope, never seen you so, Hi there~<3


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 1, 2014)

Seen ya one 3 threads so not really


----------



## kasane (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2014)

Definitely!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes :3


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 1, 2014)

yes~


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

hell yeah


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh yeah I see you EVERYWHERE


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Oh yeah I see you EVERYWHERE



I stalk everyone at the same time


----------



## rubyy (Apr 1, 2014)

ive seen you everywhere


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 1, 2014)

I have not seen you before so I hi, nice to meet you :3


----------



## FlitterTatted (Apr 1, 2014)

Never really seen you yet.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah!!!


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep^^


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 1, 2014)

A little bit.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorta.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 1, 2014)

Definitely XD


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

yeahh


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Definitely XD



Never seen you in my life



staticistic1114 said:


> yeahh



You too


----------



## Flop (Apr 1, 2014)

Definitely in the Gamer's Lounge


----------



## Fairy (Apr 1, 2014)

I've seen you around a couple times


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> Never seen you in my life
> 
> 
> 
> You too



you cannot be serious


----------



## Aizu (Apr 1, 2014)

I am serious, I've seen you before ^ - ^


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2014)

Lita_Chan said:


> I am serious, I've seen you before ^ - ^



Iv seen you now and then


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2014)

I cannot unsee you, StormBlader.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Yes



Nope


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 1, 2014)

Yrs


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 1, 2014)

YEs


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2014)

Yup seeing in this thread means i have seen you


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 1, 2014)

You've seen me before.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes...yes I am famous!


----------



## Mayaa (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 1, 2014)

Kinda.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2014)

Definitely.


----------



## FlitterTatted (Apr 1, 2014)

Yush


----------



## mob (Apr 1, 2014)

mainly on thsi thread


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep :3


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Syd (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah on the Pok?mon thread I think!


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep... I am famous


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Syd (Apr 1, 2014)

kinda


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Cascade (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Narfeng (Apr 1, 2014)

Maybe once.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2014)

yes


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2014)

yes


----------



## KatTayle (Apr 1, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## CR33P (Apr 1, 2014)

yes


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah I have seen ya


----------



## kasane (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 2, 2014)

yeah!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 2, 2014)

Yep


----------



## unravel (Apr 2, 2014)

yes


----------



## krielle (Apr 2, 2014)

A few times before, I think!


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi there, I see ya a lot


----------



## unravel (Apr 2, 2014)

A few times~


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 2, 2014)

A bit here and there


----------



## yosugay (Apr 2, 2014)

nah


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 2, 2014)

Nope :3 So Hi there nice to meet you


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 2, 2014)

Nopers. Not that I know of!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Then again, you joined less than a month ago!


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 2, 2014)

Seen you once! And yup, I am newish so it is nice to meet you


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 2, 2014)

I have! A bunch c:


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2014)

yes lol


----------



## Goth (Apr 2, 2014)

I have seen you a lot recently


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 2, 2014)

I dont think so, sorry.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes (I remember your avatar) ^^


----------



## mob (Apr 2, 2014)

yes


----------



## Mini Mario (Apr 2, 2014)

Haven't seen you too often.


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't think so, sorry.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 2, 2014)

No.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 2, 2014)

yes o.o


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 2, 2014)

Mhm.


----------



## mob (Apr 2, 2014)

yes


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> I don't think so, sorry.


Well iv seen you many times lol

And yes


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 3, 2014)

Once before!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't think so


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 3, 2014)

All day
Everyday


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2014)

YES


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes I absolutely love you!


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 3, 2014)

eh havent seen you that much really


----------



## sej (Apr 3, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Kildor (Apr 3, 2014)

^ Oh yes.
I am *infamous*


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't recognise your avatar but your username seems familiar ^^;


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 3, 2014)

yeah i had a dramatic change of signature, avatar stuff etc. 

yes


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 3, 2014)

Ive seen you around a lot in the basement, so I think maybe yes.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't think so, sorry


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## dr_shrunk (Apr 3, 2014)

Haven't seen you around much :c


----------



## mob (Apr 3, 2014)

yes -u-


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 3, 2014)

Yep :3


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2014)

Definitely.


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 3, 2014)

Seen you a lot recently~!


----------



## Goth (Apr 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## mob (Apr 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 3, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes~


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

yes~~


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 3, 2014)

hahhahahhahahahhahahhahahhaha no




.....



Jk yeah


----------



## Kammeh (Apr 3, 2014)

You've posted like a hundred times today. xD So yes.

Edit: LOL GOT NINJA'D. Yes to Karen as well.


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

yes who posted like a hundred times?


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 3, 2014)

yes
Snakes are awesome~~~


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

yes~~~~


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 3, 2014)

Yah


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

All hail the Robot Cake Frog king! and yes


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2014)

Sort of.


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 3, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

yep


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 3, 2014)

Sort of.


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2014)

Sort of.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 3, 2014)

Yep :3


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

Why is it always you! And yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes! 

Haha I don't know XD I'm everywhere lol


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2014)

You two are EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes.

I know right? XD


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

You dont get top poster for nothing! Yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 4, 2014)

Haha I've noticed that XD

Yes


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes. Is it good or bad to be top poster?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes. I would think of it as a good thing. It's like an accomplishment ^^ I don't know why anyone would see it as a bad thing.


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes. Idk I thought people might be like "No lifer"


----------



## kasane (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes !


----------



## kasane (Apr 4, 2014)

Yup~ ^^


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes. You made me a sig ^^


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 4, 2014)

Yeppos! <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

YES


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 4, 2014)

No.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

oath2order said:


> No.



Your lying you've saw me!

Yes


----------



## rubyy (Apr 4, 2014)

ya who hasn't


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

sometimes I see you, but not often


----------



## LadyVivia (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2014)

*YOU'RE EVERYWHERE!*


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> *YOU'RE EVERYWHERE!*



*Or am I.*


----------



## oath2order (Apr 4, 2014)

I'd say no sorry not sorry


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I'd say no sorry not sorry



Yes a million times yes you even wrote on my first thread on here!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 4, 2014)

Yesh :3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

Yeahh


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 4, 2014)

sorta


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> sorta



*heartbroken*

Yep


----------



## Cou (Apr 4, 2014)

I have seen you around.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

Never seen you

But yeah I'm prolly infamous..


----------



## LadyVivia (Apr 4, 2014)

Yus


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## dr_shrunk (Apr 4, 2014)

yes :U


----------



## CR33P (Apr 5, 2014)

yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes, once or twice


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 5, 2014)

yep


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 5, 2014)

yep seen you a few times

((let's see who can pick up who I am the hint is my signature))​


----------



## Farobi (Apr 5, 2014)

uh huh


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Apr 5, 2014)

Seen you a lot


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 5, 2014)

seen you


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2014)

yesss


----------



## Cou (Apr 5, 2014)

I have seen you around.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes :3


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 5, 2014)

yes


----------



## heirabbit (Apr 5, 2014)

yup!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 5, 2014)

Nope!


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 5, 2014)

yes


----------



## sej (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2014)

yes


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 5, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 5, 2014)

I have seen you a couple times :3


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 5, 2014)

yes <3


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 5, 2014)

YES
i got ninja'd >:{


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2014)

yes


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

Yos


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 5, 2014)

not too much


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

What do you guys/gals think? Is little o me Famous? And yes ive seen you a couple of times.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 5, 2014)

seen you a couple of times.


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 5, 2014)

yes


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 5, 2014)

Yess!!


----------



## Faeynia (Apr 5, 2014)

I uh, dont know >_<
seen you twice ;o


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 5, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Faeynia (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh yeah, I've seen you around alot :3
+ How can I forget that signature hehehe


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 5, 2014)

never ever!


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 5, 2014)

yup.


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 5, 2014)

o yes


----------



## LadyVivia (Apr 5, 2014)

Yuuup


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 5, 2014)

yes


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

*yES*


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 5, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Nope


*Hehe yes! He does not remember me!*


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

*Yes.*


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 5, 2014)

I have never seen you.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 5, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 5, 2014)

a bit


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 5, 2014)

That's a disgrace to say that I'm a bit famous.

But it's not for you. I barely see you.


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

eh i dont see that much


----------



## lilyandemrys (Apr 6, 2014)

Seen you


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

never seen you, so hi :}


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 6, 2014)

Yep :3


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

never seen you


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2014)

yes


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

*



*


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

er you probably got a name change so yes


----------



## gingerbread (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes, seen you everywhere

p.s. it's blooburd


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't believe I've seen you before, sorry


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

*Yes.*


----------



## Bowie (Apr 6, 2014)

Definitely!


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Lithia (Apr 6, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 6, 2014)

No kidding


----------



## LillyKay (Apr 6, 2014)

Err... no.


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

uh yeah ok i guess


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I've seen you around.


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 6, 2014)

I've seen you once... xD


----------



## Bowie (Apr 6, 2014)

How couldn't you be?


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

*Yes.*


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 6, 2014)

I see u a lot


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

your around a lot


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 6, 2014)

No.


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

sort of


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 6, 2014)

Now kind of.


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

*Yes.*


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

you are everywhere???


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 6, 2014)

And I'm not?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

*yES.*


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 6, 2014)

Never ever ever getting back together xD

jk never seen you


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

*Yes! yes! Mwuhahahahahahahahahahaha!*


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 6, 2014)

no


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 6, 2014)

Yep :3


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

yes/


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

*yes @Karen Ah you don't remember me Robot Cake Frog King?*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2014)

yes


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 6, 2014)

yes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> *yes @Karen Ah you don't remember me Robot Cake Frog King?*



nope


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 6, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2014)

yis


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

Karen said:


> yes
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Why not? ok ok do you know Stormblader?

Yes Jun!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes everywhere xD


----------



## Grahamlin12 (Apr 6, 2014)

Havn't seen you before


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

i haven't seen you?


----------



## Fairy (Apr 6, 2014)

i've seen you a couple times


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

I saw you yesterday


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Cory (Apr 6, 2014)

Yea I have.


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 6, 2014)

everywhere


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

*yES.*


----------



## Syd (Apr 6, 2014)

no i have never seen u who r u man


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 6, 2014)

Who are you?

- - - Post Merge - - -

W8 nvm first that was meant for Syd, second i remember you, just changed yur avatar xD


----------



## Syd (Apr 6, 2014)

the real question is who the hell are you


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Grahamlin12 (Apr 6, 2014)

Never seen u before. Btw anyone know how to make a main thread thing im new to tbt


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 6, 2014)

Never seen you before.

Click on 'Post New Thread'.


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 6, 2014)

Syd said:


> the real question is who the hell are you



Ask yourself, ive been around here way more than you, have only seen you once


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

I recognize the avi.


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 6, 2014)

Obv


----------



## Fairy (Apr 6, 2014)

yep, i remember you because of your avi aha


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

*yES.*


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 6, 2014)

yEs


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

*yES.*


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 6, 2014)

Idk


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

*Oh hey Gizmodo I havent seen you in a long time.*


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 6, 2014)

seen you a couple times~


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes~


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 6, 2014)

Nopee


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

*yES.*


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 7, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Caius (Apr 7, 2014)

Seen you, but don't know you.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2014)

Nope~ Never seen you, but it is lovely to meet you!


----------



## Caius (Apr 7, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Nope~ Never seen you, but it is lovely to meet you!



You either.


----------



## Murray (Apr 7, 2014)

zrwho?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 7, 2014)

Nope


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 7, 2014)

Well, on this thread at least xD


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 7, 2014)

uh yeah a bit


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 7, 2014)

yush


----------



## Kildor (Apr 7, 2014)

No.yestwiggy


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 7, 2014)

yes


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 7, 2014)

ye ive seen you some

I actually watched the entire series your avatar is from lol


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 7, 2014)

yes


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Player1won (Apr 7, 2014)

Once, I think.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2014)

no?


----------



## e-puff (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes; this will be the third time today.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 7, 2014)

i dont think so


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*yES.*


----------



## Farobi (Apr 7, 2014)

you're infamous


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2014)

yes


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 7, 2014)

Never seen you before >.>


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*@YuiZ4Mod*


----------



## Byngo (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes but more as your old name


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 7, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Farobi (Apr 7, 2014)

yes xlrenn / reverie,


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 7, 2014)

Club nintendo codes!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2014)

yesss


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*yES. The one who is always trying to defeat me.*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2014)

but of course link 5ever


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*yES but I am on break.*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2014)

MASTER SWORD GOOOOO


----------



## Kildor (Apr 7, 2014)

No m8


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 7, 2014)

saw you a few times :>

im probably not famous anymore :<


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*Famous!*


----------



## Byngo (Apr 7, 2014)

Mhmm


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2014)

youuu dont say


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 7, 2014)

just saw you today :0


----------



## Crazy (Apr 7, 2014)

Only just seen you now. xD

I know people are gonna say no to me cuz I only started posting yesterday, really. x3 had been lurking with an account for ages, though. (bandit)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2014)

yes then i guess lol


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2014)

yisss


----------



## Byngo (Apr 7, 2014)

Yush


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 7, 2014)

Yep :3


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 7, 2014)

Ive seen you before ya.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes! I remember your avatar ^^


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 7, 2014)

Ive seen you and your kangaroos many a times XD


----------



## Nouris (Apr 7, 2014)

I've seen you like 3 times :3


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*yES.*


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 7, 2014)

Ya


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 7, 2014)

Yep


----------



## unravel (Apr 7, 2014)

yep


----------



## Nzerozoro (Apr 7, 2014)

no...... sadly


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 7, 2014)

Nope, hi dere


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*yES.*


----------



## MayorAlex (Apr 7, 2014)

Yep!!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 7, 2014)

Don't think so


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*yES.*


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 8, 2014)

yeah


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 8, 2014)

who is you ??

jk, *whispers* Hello sayo <3


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 8, 2014)

It's Coco the dreamer  what was your dogs name again? Sparky? I can't remember X-X


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Farobi (Apr 8, 2014)

Karen said:


> Club nintendo codes!!


tHAT WAS A LONG TIME AGO

im now something else ... but i dont know yet.


to the above poster: yes you are!


----------



## Bowtiebulbasaur (Apr 8, 2014)

I think I have seen you a couple of times...


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't believe I've seen you before. Nice sig btw :3


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 8, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Nouris (Apr 8, 2014)

nuuuh


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 8, 2014)

yup ^.^


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

Yep :3


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 8, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Mayor Storm (Apr 8, 2014)

Nope


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 8, 2014)

i haven't seen you before, so hi ^^


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes~


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes :3


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

*yES.*


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 8, 2014)

Definitely~


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 8, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 8, 2014)

Yuppo ! :~) <3


----------



## Klinkguin (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah =) I've seen you before


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

Maybe once. Your username seems familiar ^^


----------



## Klinkguin (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh. I haven't seen you before. Nice to meet you =)


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 8, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Player1won (Apr 8, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 8, 2014)

no.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

*yES*


----------



## Farobi (Apr 8, 2014)

ur tumblr famous


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 8, 2014)

Kinda.


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 8, 2014)

yeah i guess


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

*yES*


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 8, 2014)

Yep.
Seen.You.EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

BubbleRadius said:


> Yep.
> Seen.You.EVERYWHERE.


Because just like the wind I am everywhere...even right behind you. Let me guess you looked behind you? Yeah its because i am watching!


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 8, 2014)

I've seen you a couple of times  I love your siggy by the way!


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I've seen you a couple of times  I love your siggy by the way!



yES! Thanks I worked hard on it.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 8, 2014)

Nope


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't think I've seen you much before either >.>


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2014)

WHAT? I've seen you everywhere…that's impossible...


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 8, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> WHAT? I've seen you everywhere…that's impossible...



Or maybe you've changed your avatar? That's usually how I recognize people X-X and the username obviously.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, that's it.

Rayquaza: 4/10


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

yES


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes. 



FoxWolf64 said:


> Yeah, that's it.
> 
> Rayquaza: 4/10



4/10 for what?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh, oops. Thought it was the avatar rating thread. ANYWAYS…yep.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Oh, oops. Thought it was the avatar rating thread. ANYWAYS…yep.



Haha thought so! It's nice to see how much my avatar is worth XD

Anyway yes.


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 8, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes xD the ninja!


----------



## kkate (Apr 8, 2014)

saw u a lot


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

Yep


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 8, 2014)

yep


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Lollipop (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2014)

Mhm.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 8, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Byngo (Apr 9, 2014)

Kind of


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 9, 2014)

yeah


----------



## e-puff (Apr 9, 2014)

No.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 9, 2014)

Nope


----------



## krielle (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes, always see you atleast once every time I'm on TBT!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

I've seen you once or twice


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 9, 2014)

Yep~
Really cool signature btw~!


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 9, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 9, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 9, 2014)

Nope >.> saw you yesterday for the first time.


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 9, 2014)

Nuuuu I dont think ive EVER seen you before xD
Lul jokes, ja your famoso!


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 9, 2014)

uh yeah


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 9, 2014)

You are now ~ by the way, did you draw your siggy yourself? It's really good :3


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

Haha yes! And thank you :3 no I didn't draw it, my friend Novi did. She's an amazing artist <3


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 9, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 9, 2014)

Yus


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

Yep :3


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 9, 2014)

yeah


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 9, 2014)

yea!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2014)

yess


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## sej (Apr 9, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2014)

yes yes


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 9, 2014)

Um......I think? Yes.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 9, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 9, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Nope



Now that's a bald-faced lie  We've spoken directly before plenty of times!


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 9, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Now that's a bald-faced lie  We've spoken directly before plenty of times!



We have? .-. I don't recognize you?

Edit: Did you change your username and avatar or something?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2014)

yis


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 9, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 9, 2014)

はい


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

I've seen you before :3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2014)

はい


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2014)

はいはいにんじゃです


----------



## Nouris (Apr 9, 2014)

Yush


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 9, 2014)

who r u


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

Never seen you before


----------



## Nouris (Apr 9, 2014)

am nouris?

foiled again
seen u many a time


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 9, 2014)

Um.....nope. Sorry! ; ;


----------



## Farobi (Apr 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## Flop (Apr 9, 2014)

Yuppp


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes :3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2014)

ya


----------



## Flop (Apr 9, 2014)

Yup c:


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes~!

Also, wow 1500 pages.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

I've seen you once or twice


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2014)

yush


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 9, 2014)

yeee c: x


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes :3


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah yeah, yup!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2014)

yiiiss


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 9, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 9, 2014)

No ; ;

Sorry I've never seen you before ; ;


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 9, 2014)

I know you now.


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2014)

yES.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 9, 2014)

Yus


----------



## Player1won (Apr 9, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 9, 2014)

nope


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 9, 2014)

I do now!


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 9, 2014)

just saw you today, sorry.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes I can never forget your avatar XD


----------



## Byngo (Apr 9, 2014)

A little


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 9, 2014)

yea hi youre the penguin person with like a billion tbt bells


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Apr 9, 2014)

I know me some rayquaza128


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 9, 2014)

no not really


----------



## Byngo (Apr 9, 2014)

YES


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes, I'm not too fond on it either.


----------



## Locket (Apr 9, 2014)

never Hyongo


----------



## mob (Apr 9, 2014)

No
why cant i ever respond to hyogo omg


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeeee, I've seen you often!



gamzee said:


> No
> why cant i ever respond to hyogo omg


Because you're always playing Bball.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 9, 2014)

no because we live in different forums


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes I saw you in the "I think the user above me is..." game!


----------



## mob (Apr 9, 2014)

not really.


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 9, 2014)

Don't think so :0  ...but then again, I am new here and haven't gotten around much yet


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 9, 2014)

I've DEFINITELY seen you in the old movies thread.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't think I've seen you before. Nice to meet you ^^


----------



## mob (Apr 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 9, 2014)

....Now yes    lol


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 9, 2014)

I've seen you once or twice


----------



## analytic (Apr 10, 2014)

eeeey I did a commission for you!!


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 10, 2014)

Nope


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 10, 2014)

mhm


----------



## Kildor (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes. Of course.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 10, 2014)

Yush


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Apr 10, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Nouris (Apr 10, 2014)

Noo ;-;


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 10, 2014)

no


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Apr 10, 2014)

I can't forget resetti in your sig


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 10, 2014)

Who are you? >_>


----------



## Nouris (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeees


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Apr 10, 2014)

NOOOO :'( Yui I've been to your town!


----------



## Nouris (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 10, 2014)

I've seen you on a couple of threads c:


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 10, 2014)

Nope


----------



## mob (Apr 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep :3


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 10, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 10, 2014)

of course!! Hi Zoee


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 10, 2014)

Yup ~ Hey Konan


----------



## rubyy (Apr 10, 2014)

you're everywhere ahahaha course


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 10, 2014)

I guess.


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 10, 2014)

Havent seen you around before


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes~


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 10, 2014)

mhm


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 10, 2014)

Yup


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep~


----------



## Murray (Apr 10, 2014)

yes so famoose


----------



## Byngo (Apr 10, 2014)

A little


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 10, 2014)

Only in this section of the forum.


----------



## Flop (Apr 10, 2014)

Yup c:  Meowstic!


----------



## Nouris (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeeaa


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 10, 2014)

Nope


----------



## nekosync (Apr 10, 2014)

I know you!


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 10, 2014)

I know you too!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2014)

yES


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 10, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep


----------



## mob (Apr 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 10, 2014)

Yup ~ I almost wondered who you were for a second then >_>


----------



## Cascade (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes , one of the popular c:


----------



## Byngo (Apr 10, 2014)

Mhmm


----------



## mob (Apr 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep :3


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeeeeeeeeess


----------



## mob (Apr 10, 2014)

NO

yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Cascade (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Fairy (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't remember seeing you B(


----------



## mob (Apr 10, 2014)

no


----------



## Fairy (Apr 10, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Apr 10, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## mob (Apr 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 10, 2014)

Don't think so


----------



## mob (Apr 10, 2014)

who u


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh haha I got ninja'd! Of course I know you XD


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 11, 2014)

I've seen you


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

Haven't seen you.


----------



## Hot (Apr 11, 2014)

I've been seeing you around just recently. .


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

I have been seeing you around only recently as well.


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 11, 2014)

I have also been seeing you recently


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

Don't think I have seen you before


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

Lol. Never seen you before either


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

yea


----------



## oak (Apr 11, 2014)

Don't think so.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

not really but i love your avatar


----------



## Flop (Apr 11, 2014)

No because you're not Umeko c:


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

NO BECAUSE NAMECHANGE :C


----------



## Player1won (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Fairy (Apr 11, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

maybe?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

Yep :3


----------



## Aizu (Apr 11, 2014)

Yup, I have seen you many times (*^_^*)


----------



## Hot (Apr 11, 2014)

I've only seen you post about 5 times around the forum, to be honest.


----------



## Flop (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah, I'd say so c:


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

Yep ^^


----------



## Aizu (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh yes ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

yis


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

Don't think so


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 11, 2014)

Unce.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes O.O


----------



## Byngo (Apr 11, 2014)

Mhmm


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 11, 2014)

Of course haha


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 11, 2014)

No.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes (I couldn't find Mafia 3 lol)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 11, 2014)

Just search TBT Mafia 3. It should show up.


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 11, 2014)

Other than this thread nope haha


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 11, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 11, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

Pretty sure


----------



## unravel (Apr 11, 2014)

yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

Ye c:


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

Yep ^^


----------



## Byngo (Apr 12, 2014)

Kinda


----------



## unravel (Apr 12, 2014)

yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 12, 2014)

YES


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 12, 2014)

yes


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 12, 2014)

Mhm ^-^


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

Yep :3


----------



## Hot (Apr 12, 2014)

In The Basement, yeah.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 12, 2014)

of course


----------



## e-puff (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

Nope


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 12, 2014)

yeh


----------



## Zedark (Apr 12, 2014)

noope


----------



## Hot (Apr 12, 2014)

I'vent ever seen you before. Except for that post.


----------



## e-puff (Apr 12, 2014)

Nnnno? Yes? No? I don't remember. :-l


----------



## Hot (Apr 12, 2014)

First time seeing you around the forums, too. .


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## unravel (Apr 12, 2014)

yes


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 12, 2014)

aye


----------



## Hot (Apr 12, 2014)

Kinda.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 12, 2014)

Cold said:


> Kinda.



yeh I was away

and yep


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

yisss


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 12, 2014)

Nope .-.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

kind of yea


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Hot (Apr 12, 2014)

In the basement.


----------



## Pathetic (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't think I've seen you before. Nice avatar btw TDI ftw :3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 12, 2014)

Kindaa


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

yes yes lol


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes m8.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

indeed comrade


----------



## Farobi (Apr 12, 2014)

you're getting


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

yes reggie


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 12, 2014)

yes


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

Not much. But yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

YES..lolol.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Apr 12, 2014)

You seem familiar.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

Yuki Nagato said:


> You seem familiar.



Don't you know me Nagato? I'm John Smith!
Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

yes


----------



## Farobi (Apr 12, 2014)

yes!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Apr 12, 2014)

I wouldn't forget that avi, yes


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

the same XD


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

yep kinda


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

yisss


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

YEP.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 12, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

Yep


----------



## analytic (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello again :3 yep!


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes~


----------



## whimsy (Apr 12, 2014)

lol i wish i was tbt famous D:


----------



## analytic (Apr 12, 2014)

hmm I honestly haven't seen you around, but your avatar is cute~


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I've seen you around in a few places.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 12, 2014)

Nooope


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 12, 2014)

mhmm ^.^


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

Yep ^^


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 12, 2014)

Yesss


----------



## nekosync (Apr 13, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

No


----------



## Flop (Apr 13, 2014)

Not really, but I see you around c:


----------



## Sloom (Apr 13, 2014)

OMG You are EVERYWHERE


----------



## Flop (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah ^~^


----------



## Sloom (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah you're still everywhere^


----------



## Aizu (Apr 13, 2014)

Yup, I've seen you around!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Sloom (Apr 13, 2014)

Never met you before

Hey nice to meet ya!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep :3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2014)

yis


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 13, 2014)

mhm


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

No


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2014)

yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

Nooooo.... Yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep ^^


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes now go away. XD


----------



## Hot (Apr 13, 2014)

Who are you?


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 13, 2014)

mhm


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

Nope


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 13, 2014)

A few times.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

Once maybe


----------



## JessaBelle (Apr 13, 2014)

a few times


----------



## analytic (Apr 13, 2014)

I recognize your siggy uvu


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

Never


----------



## Byngo (Apr 13, 2014)

A tiny bit


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes


----------



## sugargalaxy (Apr 13, 2014)

If famous meant unknown, then sure. But in this case, and in every other case, it doesn't, so no lol.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 13, 2014)

A few times.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

Definitely seen you heaps


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 13, 2014)

No, I DEFINITELY haven't seen YOU before...


----------



## Byngo (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

No.  Never


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

Definitely


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 13, 2014)

Kinda.


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 13, 2014)

kinda


----------



## Byngo (Apr 13, 2014)

Some


----------



## oak (Apr 13, 2014)

yes i've seen you tons of times. c:


----------



## Narfeng (Apr 13, 2014)

I think I've seen you once or twice.


----------



## Marii (Apr 13, 2014)

Never seen you around, to be honest. D:


----------



## mob (Apr 13, 2014)

yes


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 13, 2014)

Never, jk lol


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 13, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Hot (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 13, 2014)

YEs.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 13, 2014)

Mhmm


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

Yerpy derp


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 13, 2014)

no


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah. I recognize your avatar.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 14, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2014)

No. Definitely never seen you before


----------



## Hot (Apr 14, 2014)

In the basement, yep.


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2014)

Always


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

rarely


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2014)

;0 never


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 14, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2014)

Never


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 14, 2014)

always


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 14, 2014)

Yep


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 14, 2014)

Sort of.


----------



## Flop (Apr 14, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes :3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 14, 2014)

yehh


----------



## oak (Apr 14, 2014)

hmm maybe a few times?


----------



## Hot (Apr 14, 2014)

I've seen you once or thrice.


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

yes


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 14, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Fairy (Apr 14, 2014)

nopenope


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 14, 2014)

I dont know am I? maybe in the artzone...


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 14, 2014)

yep


----------



## Fairy (Apr 14, 2014)

Yess


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 14, 2014)

umm.. not sure


----------



## Momonoki (Apr 14, 2014)

yes


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 14, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 14, 2014)

yeppppppp


----------



## Momonoki (Apr 14, 2014)

yess


----------



## nintendofan03 (Apr 14, 2014)

this post was started in 2008, and now its 2014.HOW IS THIS FREAKING POSSIBLE?!?!

(i mean this in a good way, not a bad one  )


----------



## Hot (Apr 14, 2014)

Nah.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

yess


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 14, 2014)

YUSS


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

yes


----------



## Hot (Apr 14, 2014)

I've only seen you post in your thread in the museum and in the basement occasionally.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

yes


----------



## Hot (Apr 14, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

yES


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yup


----------



## mapleshine (Apr 15, 2014)

No, hi! ^_^


----------



## Fairy (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't recall ever seeing you //:


----------



## mapleshine (Apr 15, 2014)

Me neither, cute signature though! :3


----------



## Myst (Apr 15, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes you're everywhere lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2014)

Nope


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Hot (Apr 15, 2014)

I've just seen a few posts from you in the basement today.


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yup, Saw you around lately.


----------



## Hot (Apr 15, 2014)

I wouldn't say so.


----------



## mapleshine (Apr 15, 2014)

I've seen you a few times, yes.


----------



## Trio4meo (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, I definately remember that sig XD


----------



## mapleshine (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, I think we've traded before. xD


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 15, 2014)

mhm


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 15, 2014)

yuss
always has hotties in his/her avatar


----------



## Fairy (Apr 15, 2014)

yepyep


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 15, 2014)

err.. not so much


----------



## mapleshine (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't recall ever seeing you...^^;


----------



## Hot (Apr 15, 2014)

Haven't seen you in months.


----------



## Flop (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep c:


----------



## Aizu (Apr 15, 2014)

Like totally


----------



## oak (Apr 15, 2014)

defs
edit: oops I meant that for Flop, I was too slow ;-;


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 15, 2014)

not so sure, seen you around though


----------



## Aizu (Apr 15, 2014)

Yup, I has seen you


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep


----------



## mapleshine (Apr 15, 2014)

Once or twice. :3


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 15, 2014)

Eh, Yes & No.


----------



## mapleshine (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, I saw you a lot in the past.


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Apr 15, 2014)

I've seen you around!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 15, 2014)

Haven't seen you until today.


----------



## Grahamlin12 (Apr 15, 2014)

Havnt seen you before. Did my signature work??

- - - Post Merge - - -

Damnit why didn't it work


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 15, 2014)

Probably get a better image.

And no, never seen you.


----------



## mob (Apr 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 15, 2014)

yep


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh yes.


----------



## mapleshine (Apr 15, 2014)

Definitely!


----------



## rad_baby (Apr 15, 2014)

nope D;


----------



## Byngo (Apr 15, 2014)

Mmm no


----------



## mapleshine (Apr 15, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Alice (Apr 15, 2014)

Nope, never.


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 15, 2014)

nope


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

A few times


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 16, 2014)

No, never seen you in my life because you never have the last posts in the basement


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 16, 2014)

mhm


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 16, 2014)

Nah.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes once or twice


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

Never. You never sent me a message ever. And I've never seen you in the basement.


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 16, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Flop (Apr 16, 2014)

Not really ;-;


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

WHY FLOP. BUT I LOVE YOU FLOP 

Yes*U*


----------



## Flop (Apr 16, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> WHY FLOP. BUT I LOVE YOU FLOP
> 
> Yes*U*



You haven't been posting much until recently D: I joined around the same time as you did and never saw you D:


----------



## Alice (Apr 16, 2014)

Yup! All over the place, actually.


----------



## e-puff (Apr 16, 2014)

Not until just now.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

Flop said:


> You haven't been posting much until recently D: I joined around the same time as you did and never saw you D:



That would be because I never really understood tbt and stuff. 

Btw look who is le top poster today!!


----------



## Mao (Apr 16, 2014)

Haven't seen you before~


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't believe I've seen you before


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

I haven't seen you


----------



## Kildor (Apr 16, 2014)

Nopppee.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 16, 2014)

Yep! (Cool avatar btw)


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 16, 2014)

yup


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

No


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Byngo (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## mapleshine (Apr 16, 2014)

Of course


----------



## Hot (Apr 16, 2014)

Haven't seen you in - yeah. I'm just going to say not really.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2014)

yess


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 16, 2014)

yeah babes


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

*$$$yES$$$*


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 16, 2014)

No


----------



## mapleshine (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## unravel (Apr 16, 2014)

I think no.


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

*$$$yES$$$*


----------



## mapleshine (Apr 16, 2014)

Somewhat


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sometimes c:


----------



## bwilkes (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't believe I've seen you before :c


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 17, 2014)

Never seen you around before o:


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2014)

ye


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 17, 2014)

yer :~)


----------



## Prisma (Apr 17, 2014)

Yush ^~^


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

yES


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 18, 2014)

YeP


----------



## mob (Apr 18, 2014)

yes


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

yES


----------



## Byngo (Apr 18, 2014)

Mhmm


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 18, 2014)

omg yesssssss


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 18, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 18, 2014)

yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 18, 2014)

YEEP


----------



## Byngo (Apr 18, 2014)

Never seen you before 



Hyogo said:


> omg yesssssss



c:


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

yES


----------



## mob (Apr 18, 2014)

yea


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 18, 2014)

Famous to the forums and my Steam friends.

Ultra famous.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 18, 2014)

yes


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

No I am not famous  ^^^^Never saw you in my life.


----------



## mob (Apr 18, 2014)

yes..

#1 gamzee on steam


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

yES


----------



## Locket (Apr 18, 2014)

Lots of times, even on my threads.Yes


----------



## Husky (Apr 18, 2014)

Not once. Then again, I've only been here since new year, and am only starting to post more now.


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Apr 18, 2014)

u did business with me
AND I HAVE TO TALK TO YOU EVERY DAY ON SKYPE


----------



## Husky (Apr 18, 2014)

Shokyokudesuka said:


> u did business with me
> AND I HAVE TO TALK TO YOU EVERY DAY ON SKYPE



YOU DON'T HAVE TO


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 18, 2014)

I've seen you once but that's about it.


----------



## mob (Apr 18, 2014)

no


----------



## Byngo (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 18, 2014)

Loonie is hella fame


----------



## Byngo (Apr 18, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Loonie is hella fame



You're famous too c: <3


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

nO


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 18, 2014)

Yep (I love your new avatar btw)


----------



## Yookey (Apr 18, 2014)

I know you, so in my opinion yes. Aha :3


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

No


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Nope, don't know this guy, I know a guy named StormBlader though.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 22, 2014)

ya


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 22, 2014)

I see you all the time.


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 22, 2014)

Meh. I don't know.


----------



## Hayze (Apr 22, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## mob (Apr 22, 2014)

nop


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 23, 2014)

Maybeeeee?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gamzee! You are quite popular on here.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 23, 2014)

yes


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2014)

Sort of.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 23, 2014)

Seen you a lot here in the basement.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

yES


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 23, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Clara Oswald (Apr 23, 2014)

Yep


----------



## mob (Apr 23, 2014)

yes


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 23, 2014)

yes


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

nO


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 23, 2014)

yerpp


----------



## mob (Apr 23, 2014)

yeah


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 23, 2014)

TOTS


----------



## Hot (Apr 23, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 23, 2014)

yus


----------



## mariop476 (Apr 23, 2014)

Yep, I've seen you around.


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 23, 2014)

I see you once in a while.


----------



## mob (Apr 23, 2014)

ye


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 23, 2014)

yup


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure a couple times.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 23, 2014)

like only 1nce


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 23, 2014)

Not at all!
It's a poor attempt at sarcasm...


----------



## mob (Apr 23, 2014)

who are you?
jk yes


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

yES


----------



## Akemi (Apr 23, 2014)

I've seen u A LOT


----------



## Nouris (Apr 23, 2014)

yus


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes, a few times.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

yES


----------



## Mini Mario (Apr 23, 2014)

*Yep.*


Spoiler: EGG FIND (for Scavenger Hunt)





Marina is stuck to you! (Please ignore this if you are not apart of the Scavenger Hunt)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 23, 2014)

Once before.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 23, 2014)

You kinda used to be


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm still very active, you probably don't see me cuz I barely see you.


----------



## Mini Mario (Apr 23, 2014)

@Lynn I see you all the time, including the Scavenger Hunt


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't think so


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes, all the time XD


----------



## Byngo (Apr 23, 2014)

Mhmm


----------



## Miya902 (Apr 23, 2014)

I dont recognize you.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 23, 2014)

don't recall seeing


----------



## kasane (Apr 24, 2014)

Yesshhh


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep, seen you a few times. <3​


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 24, 2014)

mhm, seen you now and then.


----------



## heirabbit (Apr 24, 2014)

yup, seen you a lot!


----------



## Hot (Apr 24, 2014)

I've only started seeing you around recently.


----------



## doveling (Apr 24, 2014)

oh.
yep


----------



## Krystal10140 (Apr 24, 2014)

I've seen you too much!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 24, 2014)

I've seen you once or twice


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 24, 2014)

yuzz


----------



## DarkFox7 (Apr 24, 2014)

No


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

No


----------



## mariop476 (Apr 24, 2014)

Saw you yesterday.  Hi again


----------



## Byngo (Apr 24, 2014)

A little

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've noticed a lot of people say "never seen you before" or "sometimes I see you" but this isn't the "have you seen this user thread" it's wether you're recognized on this forum or not. ;-;


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2014)

Loonie is fame ;o;


----------



## sej (Apr 24, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes Espurr

Yes you are also looking for the pokeball


----------



## sej (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes, yes I am, not having much luck either ;-; But I won't give up!

And yes, your famous


----------



## oak (Apr 24, 2014)

yup seen you before


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Byngo (Apr 24, 2014)

Mhmm


----------



## CR33P (Apr 24, 2014)

yes, i remember the avatar o_o


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

How did you do that with your title?

And yes


----------



## CR33P (Apr 24, 2014)

Vaati said:


> How did you do that with your title?
> 
> And yes



yes, xalgo text generator


----------



## oak (Apr 24, 2014)

yup yup


----------



## CR33P (Apr 24, 2014)

yes you have held so many giveaways


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

yES


----------



## Hot (Apr 24, 2014)

Mhm


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 24, 2014)

yup


----------



## shasha (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

No


----------



## katelynross (Apr 24, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTAOgwD9Yc0

my answer for you and me


----------



## mob (Apr 24, 2014)

No?


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 24, 2014)

Definitely


----------



## Prisma (Apr 24, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 24, 2014)

Hm..unsure.


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes I thought you quit or something?!


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 24, 2014)

See you everywhere. <3​


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 24, 2014)

Starting to see you around O:


----------



## mob (Apr 24, 2014)

ye


----------



## Mary (Apr 24, 2014)

mhm.


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

yES


----------



## doveling (Apr 24, 2014)

yep


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 24, 2014)

Of course! <3​


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Sort of.


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 24, 2014)

no... i think


----------



## SockHead (Apr 24, 2014)

cant say i have


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes.

(What's that item in between your eggs?)


----------



## SockHead (Apr 24, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Yes.
> 
> (What's that item in between your eggs?)



yea ur from that tbt vs you thang

(Easter Bunny Item from Easter 2013)


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

yES


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 24, 2014)

Mhm


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 25, 2014)

No, I don't think I've seen you...


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

yES


----------



## Byngo (Apr 25, 2014)

Mhmm


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Hot (Apr 25, 2014)

I only remember seeing you 2 times.


----------



## Mao (Apr 25, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 26, 2014)

yep


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 26, 2014)

Yesss


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

yesss


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 26, 2014)

yuhh


----------



## toastia (Apr 26, 2014)

yuh


----------



## mariop476 (Apr 26, 2014)

Just saw you for the first time a few minutes ago.  Hi!


----------



## squirtle (Apr 26, 2014)

Yuppp.


----------



## oak (Apr 26, 2014)

haven't seen you around before, but i'm jealous of your username


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes, definitely! I see you giving away a lot of things. Really nice person ^^


----------



## CR33P (Apr 27, 2014)

yep


----------



## Fairy (Apr 27, 2014)

yepyepyepyep


----------



## Party Poison (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeppers


----------



## Liseli (Apr 27, 2014)

Last time I checked, I don't think so.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 27, 2014)

barely


----------



## Improv (Apr 27, 2014)

i've seen you like five times :c


----------



## CR33P (Apr 27, 2014)

yes


----------



## Capella (Apr 27, 2014)

^ 
I've seen you a lot


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes, seen you a lot here in The Basement.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 28, 2014)

Yep. Seen you here a lot in the basement too lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2014)

YES lol


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 28, 2014)

Yep, you name cheeses all the time


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 28, 2014)

Pretty sure I've seen you before


----------



## oak (Apr 28, 2014)

Haven't seen you around before


----------



## mob (Apr 28, 2014)

YEs


----------



## Mini Mario (Apr 28, 2014)

Can't say I've seen you b4.


----------



## Improv (Apr 28, 2014)

no o: i've not seen you before!


----------



## amemome (Apr 28, 2014)

no... i don't want to be though...


----------



## mob (Apr 28, 2014)

nope


----------



## Improv (Apr 28, 2014)

yes


----------



## Chromie (Apr 28, 2014)

Extremely.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 28, 2014)

Don't think so


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Apr 28, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## mob (Apr 28, 2014)

nope


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 28, 2014)

Yee


----------



## Capella (Apr 28, 2014)

No


----------



## mob (Apr 28, 2014)

nope


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 28, 2014)

Seen you once. So no.


----------



## Prisma (Apr 29, 2014)

Never seen you ;; no


----------



## kasane (Apr 29, 2014)

Once or twice


----------



## mob (Apr 29, 2014)

yes


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 29, 2014)

A few times.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 29, 2014)

every ****in where yo


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 29, 2014)

yes


----------



## Player1won (Apr 29, 2014)

No


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 29, 2014)

I haven't seen you much at all.


----------



## Chromie (Apr 29, 2014)

Nope. Then again I don't visit the forums regularly.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 29, 2014)

Who're you? xD


----------



## oak (Apr 29, 2014)

Yess


----------



## mob (Apr 29, 2014)

Ye


----------



## oak (Apr 29, 2014)

defs


----------



## Mao (Apr 29, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2014)

I dunno, But I see animu so probably.


----------



## Noah2000 (Apr 29, 2014)

I've seen you around a bit.

But as for me, I'd say no, but I was a little more back in 2010/2011, but I had a different profile then.


----------



## Sid2125 (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't think I ever seen you


----------



## mob (Apr 29, 2014)

nope


----------



## Capella (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes


----------



## averylee97 (May 1, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

nope


----------



## kasane (May 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 1, 2014)

Yep! I still remember you making my first sig x3


----------



## JellofishXD (May 1, 2014)

yep i know im not


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 1, 2014)

Just a few times


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 1, 2014)

yepp♥


----------



## Hyoshido (May 1, 2014)

Infamous.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 1, 2014)

yes


----------



## debinoresu (May 1, 2014)

yea hi


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 1, 2014)

yes x3


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 1, 2014)

yerpp


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## sej (May 1, 2014)

Yeesss


----------



## mob (May 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 1, 2014)

yep


----------



## Javocado (May 1, 2014)

Yeh i've seen this cat around


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 1, 2014)

I see you around moreee


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

Yuesss I've seen you a lot on here


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

Yes I have seen you so many times


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 1, 2014)

yep


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

Yuup


----------



## kasane (May 2, 2014)

Yes
Btw you created your account on my birthday o.o


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (May 2, 2014)

YES YES


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2014)

after Karla's post.. yea


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 2, 2014)

yuss


----------



## ~Yami~ (May 2, 2014)

Yep!!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 2, 2014)

( ；?Д｀) Yami channnnnnnnn~~~~ XD


----------



## Hot (May 2, 2014)

For being hyper, yeah.


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 2, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Capella (May 2, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Improv (May 2, 2014)

yeees


----------



## Capella (May 2, 2014)

Yueash


----------



## mob (May 2, 2014)

kind of


----------



## Capella (May 2, 2014)

maybe


----------



## Alice (May 2, 2014)

Maybe. Christ. That's twice in a row you've ninja'd me.


----------



## trafalgar (May 2, 2014)

Yes. Like two times.


----------



## Capella (May 2, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 3, 2014)

Of course, I've seen MayorIris, everywhere actually


----------



## Swiftstream (May 3, 2014)

Yes :3
Many times today

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes :3
Many times today

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes :3
Many times today


----------



## Capella (May 3, 2014)

Yeass


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 3, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 3, 2014)

Yes


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 3, 2014)

No..


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

no


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 3, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

Never in my life.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 3, 2014)

Nuh-uh.


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 3, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 3, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 4, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

nope


----------



## unravel (May 4, 2014)

Yush~


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 4, 2014)

Yeah, she gave me a free 3ds


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

Nope, not a chance


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 4, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 4, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2014)

yup yup


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 4, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

Yosh


----------



## uriri (May 4, 2014)

A hundred times!


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 4, 2014)

no, he is new


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

Never seen this person before :OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 4, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> no, he is new



But you didn't have to cut me off
Make out like it never happened and that we were nothing
And I don't even need your love
But you treat me like a stranger and that feels so rough


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 4, 2014)

double post


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 4, 2014)

what the hell, im just kidding, you too right?


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 4, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> what the hell, im just kidding, you too right?



No...
Of course


----------



## Hot (May 4, 2014)

No.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## uriri (May 4, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> But you didn't have to cut me off
> Make out like it never happened and that we were nothing
> And I don't even need your love
> But you treat me like a stranger and that feels so rough



Lmao! Gotye <3

~
Yes


----------



## hemming1996 (May 4, 2014)

i have seen you before


----------



## uriri (May 4, 2014)

No.. I probably did but I forgot D:


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Hot (May 4, 2014)

You're getting there.


----------



## Improv (May 4, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 4, 2014)

..and you are?


----------



## mob (May 4, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## heichou (May 4, 2014)

i've seen you before! mainly in the basement tho


----------



## CR33P (May 4, 2014)

a little


----------



## squirtle (May 4, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## Improv (May 4, 2014)

a lil' bit
@staticistic1114 i'm someone who doesn't like you xo


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

Nope


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 4, 2014)

yes <3


----------



## mob (May 4, 2014)

yeah


----------



## heichou (May 4, 2014)

oui! 0u0


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

yeup


----------



## hemming1996 (May 5, 2014)

yea


----------



## debinoresu (May 5, 2014)

no idk maybe I get confused when people change their avatars


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 5, 2014)

YUS


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 5, 2014)

Yes


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 5, 2014)

No


----------



## radical6 (May 5, 2014)

yes i know u cuz i see u all the time and u reblog lots of stuff from me


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 5, 2014)

never seen u


----------



## Noah2000 (May 5, 2014)

Seen you a little bit


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 5, 2014)

yeah sometimes


----------



## Noah2000 (May 5, 2014)

yup


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 5, 2014)

Yes


----------



## poliwag0 (May 5, 2014)

no


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 5, 2014)

I've seen you a bit


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 5, 2014)

I see you sometimes


----------



## Capella (May 5, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Puffy (May 5, 2014)

I've seen you quite a bit (and even on other places)


----------



## Javocado (May 5, 2014)

I think I've seen ya a couple of times :3


----------



## m12 (May 5, 2014)

You're famous in my eyes. You made me rich in New Leaf. Thank you.


----------



## Thunder (May 6, 2014)

Suddenly I have the urge to start making signatures.


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 6, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 6, 2014)

Seen u a bit


----------



## Javocado (May 6, 2014)

Yes I've seen them princesses before haha


----------



## Miya902 (May 6, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Yes I've seen them princesses before haha



hmm... not sure.. I think I've seen you before. =P


----------



## Javocado (May 6, 2014)

lol who even r u


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 6, 2014)

Yesh


----------



## uriri (May 6, 2014)

Yes~! :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 6, 2014)

Gaga! Yes 

x1000000


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 6, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 6, 2014)

Yea lately


----------



## Swiftstream (May 6, 2014)

Yes i think so? Once


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## debinoresu (May 6, 2014)

yea


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 6, 2014)

Yup


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 6, 2014)

Nope


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 6, 2014)

Nope


----------



## uriri (May 6, 2014)

Yea definitely


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 6, 2014)

Yup


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 6, 2014)

yusssssss


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 6, 2014)

Yep


----------



## mob (May 6, 2014)

no


----------



## Hyoshido (May 6, 2014)

hella famous


----------



## Kip (May 6, 2014)

Yup, i'd say so.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 6, 2014)

Yup


----------



## oak (May 6, 2014)

I recognize your avatar


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 6, 2014)

I've seen you a couple of times


----------



## VillageDweller (May 6, 2014)

I haven't seen you before anywhere O:


----------



## Geneve (May 6, 2014)

I've never seen you around


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 6, 2014)

I have never seen you around so hi!


----------



## hemming1996 (May 6, 2014)

yes


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 6, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Chellie (May 6, 2014)

I can't remember seeing you around  but now I do!


----------



## debinoresu (May 6, 2014)

I suprisingly enough dont think ive ever seen u?? nice to meet you I guess

unless I have seen you and you just changed your avatar and signature since then but idk I doubt it


----------



## Geneve (May 6, 2014)

I've seen you ;u;

_*and* your signature is super nice omg_


----------



## debinoresu (May 6, 2014)

I was gonna feel bad for not having seen you but then I noticed youre a total N00B BABY HAHAHAAA im calling u that endearingly btw

ty sunshinetea made it :>


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 6, 2014)

I've seen you before but never replied to your posts or anything so hi!


----------



## Javocado (May 6, 2014)

I think I've seen ya, not sure : o


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 6, 2014)

Seen you a lot


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 6, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Hyoshido (May 6, 2014)

Not personally but I guess so, Peach and Brown haired Peach are coo'


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 6, 2014)

Never really seen u, but btw it's peach and daisy


----------



## mob (May 6, 2014)

nope!
and i assume brown haired peach
is a reference to the green mario!


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 6, 2014)

No. Luigi is Luigi and Mario is Mario.


----------



## Noah2000 (May 6, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## uriri (May 7, 2014)

Yaasss


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2014)

I've seen ya a few times so yeah


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 7, 2014)

yea i guess


----------



## hanzy (May 7, 2014)

No D:


----------



## matt (May 7, 2014)

hanzy said:


> No D:



I know you. The above users Ive never heard of...
I should be famous seeing as im on most days


----------



## JellofishXD (May 7, 2014)

yes


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## mob (May 7, 2014)

nope


----------



## uriri (May 7, 2014)

yea


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 7, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 7, 2014)

yep

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> I know you. The above users Ive never heard of...
> I should be famous seeing as im on most days


Im on everyday, many times 
and I've never seen u before...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 7, 2014)

No. That's what I think.


----------



## Javocado (May 7, 2014)

i just saw you lol


----------



## Byngo (May 7, 2014)

Yes bob worshiper


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 7, 2014)

Wait a minute. I thought this thread meant if I am famous and I post if I think I am famous. And yes.

This whole Bob religion thing is getting creepy, I dislike it.


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 7, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 7, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Swiftstream (May 7, 2014)

Nope.. But hello


----------



## Myst (May 8, 2014)

Sort of.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 8, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 8, 2014)

Yea seen u on here lately


----------



## Bowie (May 8, 2014)

I don't believe I've ever seen you before, I'm afraid.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 8, 2014)

S'pose.



gamzee said:


> nope!
> and i assume brown haired peach
> is a reference to the green mario!


Man, Green Mario is the best Mario Broski.


----------



## Thunder (May 8, 2014)

Of course.


----------



## mob (May 8, 2014)

ye


----------



## debinoresu (May 8, 2014)

yea


----------



## uriri (May 8, 2014)

Yeash :3


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 8, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Bowie (May 8, 2014)

Once or twice.


----------



## lazuli (May 8, 2014)

*quite a few times o:*


----------



## Caius (May 8, 2014)

A couple times.


----------



## Reindeer (May 8, 2014)

All over the place


----------



## Javocado (May 8, 2014)

Yeah i know you reindeer


----------



## mob (May 8, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Caius (May 8, 2014)

I definitely know who you are.


----------



## Javocado (May 8, 2014)

Yup yup!


----------



## mob (May 8, 2014)

yea


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 8, 2014)

sorta..


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (May 8, 2014)

No. Hi!


----------



## mob (May 8, 2014)

yes!


----------



## Byngo (May 8, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Reindeer (May 8, 2014)

I recognize that freak of nature in your avatar every time.


----------



## Improv (May 8, 2014)

no :c


----------



## Capella (May 8, 2014)

Kinda


----------



## Myst (May 8, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Ras (May 9, 2014)

No. /Canadian "sorry"


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 9, 2014)

Yuss but I havent seen you in a while D:


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2014)

noo?


----------



## stacyadams (May 9, 2014)

Sadly not :/


----------



## U s a g i (May 9, 2014)

I'm not famous anywhere xD
forever invisible aw yeah


----------



## Kildor (May 9, 2014)

Not really. 

I love your avatar and signature though. Looks like Hatsune Miku and is really cute.


----------



## Lauren (May 9, 2014)

I've seen you on the odd occasion.
I found your signature hilarious though.


----------



## hemming1996 (May 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## Kildor (May 9, 2014)

Yes duh. Sayoko 5ever


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 9, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Mirandola (May 9, 2014)

nope, i stumbled in here.

wtf, there's actually a near decade old community here? nice


----------



## Kildor (May 9, 2014)

no.


----------



## hemming1996 (May 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## Reindeer (May 9, 2014)

Saw you like once.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 9, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 9, 2014)

Yes


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 9, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2014)

*pokes with cheese*

ohai yes


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 9, 2014)

*Eats cheese and shares some*
Yep, Hai.


----------



## lazuli (May 9, 2014)

*kinda*


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2014)

umm not really unless you like changed name lol


----------



## Hyoshido (May 9, 2014)

Oui.


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 9, 2014)

Yep


----------



## lazuli (May 9, 2014)

*yes*


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2014)

nah


----------



## stacyadams (May 9, 2014)

I think I've seen you before, but I dunno


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2014)

nope


----------



## lazuli (May 9, 2014)

*only in the basement*


----------



## Hyoshido (May 9, 2014)

Not really, only noticed because of art.


----------



## Sanaki (May 9, 2014)

Yes


----------



## hanzy (May 9, 2014)

Yep


----------



## mob (May 9, 2014)

nope!


----------



## lazuli (May 9, 2014)

*heck yeah*


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2014)

Never seen you


----------



## mob (May 9, 2014)

i only see you on this thread so no, not really lol


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2014)

Y'got some nice art.


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 9, 2014)

Dude, everyone knows you!


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2014)

nope..?


----------



## r3* (May 9, 2014)

Never


----------



## Javocado (May 9, 2014)

Just seen you today haha


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2014)

Yea on this forum a lot


----------



## Byngo (May 9, 2014)

Yes


----------



## toxapex (May 9, 2014)

You are the preacher-teacher of TBT, it wouldn't be the same without you! 
^That was for Javocado, I can't keep up! Hehe...


----------



## mob (May 10, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 10, 2014)

Yep


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 10, 2014)

Yep


----------



## dreamysnowx (May 10, 2014)

yep


----------



## Javocado (May 10, 2014)

yesssssssssssssssss!


----------



## Capella (May 10, 2014)

nope


----------



## Javocado (May 10, 2014)

who even r u


----------



## Capella (May 10, 2014)

are you even real


----------



## JellofishXD (May 10, 2014)

yes if u were the petra fan?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2014)

Yesss


----------



## JellofishXD (May 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 10, 2014)

Yup


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 10, 2014)

I've started to see you a bit


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## hemming1996 (May 10, 2014)

yea


----------



## toxapex (May 10, 2014)

I'd say so!


----------



## lazuli (May 10, 2014)

*i see you mostly in this board*


----------



## hanzy (May 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 10, 2014)

yur siggy.. yes..


----------



## lazuli (May 10, 2014)

*seen you lots of times*


----------



## mob (May 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## hanzy (May 10, 2014)

No I don't think so D:


----------



## lazuli (May 10, 2014)

*seen you on some boards*


----------



## Byngo (May 10, 2014)

Kinda


----------



## Capella (May 10, 2014)

Nope


----------



## JellofishXD (May 10, 2014)

yesh


----------



## lazuli (May 10, 2014)

*nevver seen you*


----------



## mob (May 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## Byngo (May 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2014)

yep


----------



## Sumia (May 10, 2014)

I think it's the first time I see your nickname around. Fame awaits you at the end of the road.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Sumia (May 10, 2014)

Indeed ~


----------



## Swiftstream (May 10, 2014)

no 
Hello


----------



## Sumia (May 10, 2014)

First time for me too but your join date and total posts tell me I'm just ignorant. Hi there ~


----------



## Puffy (May 10, 2014)

First time I've seen you.
I don't notice things a lot, it seems


----------



## lazuli (May 10, 2014)

*cant say i havve*


----------



## JellofishXD (May 10, 2014)

yesh


----------



## Swiftstream (May 10, 2014)

I think so? can't really remember...


----------



## mogyay (May 10, 2014)

Yep! Visited your beautiful dream town too


----------



## lazuli (May 10, 2014)

*ivve seen you a feww times today, so yes*


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2014)

yea..


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 10, 2014)

yes, a lot during our fight with the numbers


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 10, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 10, 2014)

Yep


----------



## JellofishXD (May 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## mob (May 10, 2014)

no


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2014)

Yes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teddy345 said:


> yes, a lot during our fight with the numbers



Girls will win...


----------



## hanzy (May 11, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Sanaki (May 11, 2014)

yes


----------



## Ami (May 11, 2014)

yes


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 11, 2014)

Yep


----------



## mob (May 11, 2014)

yes


----------



## Ami (May 11, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 11, 2014)

Yes


----------



## m12 (May 11, 2014)

All these people posting are saying yes, but I'd have to disagree for now. Who are you guys?

I'm sure you won't hurt anybody's feelings by saying no.


----------



## uriri (May 11, 2014)

My first time seeing you


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 11, 2014)

I've seen you around


----------



## Ami (May 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2014)

yea


----------



## lazuli (May 12, 2014)

*kinda*


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2014)

kind of indeed


----------



## hanzy (May 12, 2014)

yes


----------



## lazuli (May 12, 2014)

*KIND OF. I SEE YOU A LOT IN THE BASEMENT.*


----------



## Geneva (May 12, 2014)

I see you a lot in the basement but i don't think you're popular


----------



## squirtle (May 12, 2014)

Nawhhh.


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2014)

hmm idek


----------



## Improv (May 12, 2014)

ya


----------



## hanzy (May 12, 2014)

hmm no i don't think so D:


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 12, 2014)

Yeah I've seen you once or twice


----------



## Improv (May 12, 2014)

you kind of are.


----------



## lazuli (May 12, 2014)

*I'VE SEEN YOU A FAIR AMOUNT OF TIMES.*


----------



## poliwag0 (May 12, 2014)

I saw you for the first time 30 seconds ago


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 13, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alice (May 13, 2014)

carcinoGeneticist said:


> *I'VE SEEN YOU A FAIR AMOUNT OF TIMES.*



Cool it with the caps, son. Also, nope. I haven't seen you before today.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 13, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## hanzy (May 13, 2014)

Yes, but only in the Basement.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 13, 2014)

Thats cuz I'm only in the basement xD 

i guess


----------



## Ami (May 13, 2014)

Yea


----------



## Punchies (May 13, 2014)

Yes


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 13, 2014)

Of course


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 13, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Byngo (May 13, 2014)

No


----------



## hanzy (May 13, 2014)

I think I've seen you around before, so yes.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 13, 2014)

Yup


----------



## lazuli (May 13, 2014)

I see you mostly in this thread.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 13, 2014)

Nope


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 14, 2014)

yew


----------



## Ami (May 14, 2014)

yes


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 14, 2014)

Yup


----------



## hanzy (May 14, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Ami (May 14, 2014)

Yeee


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 14, 2014)

Always the same people haha... Yep.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 14, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Puffy (May 14, 2014)

I've seen you around


----------



## kasane (May 14, 2014)

Nope


----------



## mob (May 14, 2014)

yeah, i think


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 14, 2014)

Yep~


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 14, 2014)

No but I see you in the museum


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 14, 2014)

yeah c:


----------



## SockHead (May 14, 2014)

ya u laughed at my pic


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 15, 2014)

No


----------



## Yui Z (May 15, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 15, 2014)

Yup


----------



## JellofishXD (May 15, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Yui Z (May 15, 2014)

I've seen you a couple of times.


----------



## hanzy (May 15, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 15, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Yui Z (May 15, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Hound00med (May 15, 2014)

Of course, have made sigs for you in the past


----------



## emre3 (May 15, 2014)

Yep xD


----------



## Kildor (May 15, 2014)

Have not seen you that much, sadly.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2014)

Yea .-.


----------



## Byngo (May 15, 2014)

Yes <3


----------



## mob (May 15, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2014)

Here and there(I think).


----------



## Swiftstream (May 15, 2014)

Haven't seen you before


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 16, 2014)

Don't think I've seen you before


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 16, 2014)

nope sorry


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 16, 2014)

yesh


----------



## Kildor (May 16, 2014)

Only a few times.


----------



## JellofishXD (May 16, 2014)

were u kildor22 that had a fancy fang avatar made by yookey if so YEP


----------



## Kildor (May 16, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> were u kildor22 that had a fancy fang avatar made by yookey if so YEP



Yes, yes I was.

Quite a few times, yes.


----------



## m12 (May 16, 2014)

Dunno.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 16, 2014)

Never


----------



## hanzy (May 16, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## mob (May 16, 2014)

yes


----------



## Aizu (May 16, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 16, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 16, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## JellofishXD (May 16, 2014)

yes


----------



## Locket (May 16, 2014)

no never saw you


----------



## Alice (May 16, 2014)

Kind of?


----------



## JellofishXD (May 16, 2014)

yes


----------



## mob (May 16, 2014)

no


----------



## Celes (May 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 16, 2014)

Mhm.


----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2014)

Many, many times.


----------



## mogyay (May 17, 2014)

yep


----------



## uriri (May 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## CR33P (May 17, 2014)

no honey


----------



## kasane (May 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## hanzy (May 17, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Olive (May 19, 2014)

yep i see you hanzypanzy


----------



## Lauren (May 19, 2014)

you are indeed bb on skype right now


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 20, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Capella (May 20, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Gnome (May 20, 2014)

nope.


----------



## Naiad (May 20, 2014)

Yup UwU


----------



## Puffy (May 20, 2014)

I've seen ya  \ o w o ; /


----------



## CoconutLimeDree (May 20, 2014)

Nope~ ^^"


----------



## Capella (May 20, 2014)

no


----------



## mogyay (May 20, 2014)

yes, i see you always


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 20, 2014)

yes


----------



## Capella (May 20, 2014)

yeeehs


----------



## Olive (May 20, 2014)

I have never seen you.


----------



## Zura (May 20, 2014)

A couple times


----------



## tessabel (May 20, 2014)

I actually can't remember if I've seen you before... I thiiiiink so!


----------



## Naiad (May 20, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 20, 2014)

Yes, lately


----------



## Rodeo (May 20, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Cou (May 20, 2014)

Hm, never seen you.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 20, 2014)

Yep


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 20, 2014)

Totes McGoats.


----------



## Rodeo (May 20, 2014)

lol ew no


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 20, 2014)

Say that to my 123 posts.


----------



## Hot (May 20, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)

yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 20, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Cou (May 20, 2014)

yes


----------



## LunaRover (May 20, 2014)

yup


----------



## hanzy (May 20, 2014)

No


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 20, 2014)

tots


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 20, 2014)

Yep :3


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 20, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 20, 2014)

Yup


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 20, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Olive (May 20, 2014)

I have only recently seen you


----------



## Hot (May 20, 2014)

On IRC, yeah.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 20, 2014)

Yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 20, 2014)

Yep


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 20, 2014)

Yesh


----------



## mob (May 20, 2014)

yes


----------



## Aizu (May 20, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Hyoshido (May 20, 2014)

Yeeee o3o


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 20, 2014)

Yep :3


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 20, 2014)

OH YES


----------



## Olive (May 20, 2014)

I have never seen you. sorry D:


----------



## Capella (May 20, 2014)

nope


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 20, 2014)

yEs


----------



## Capella (May 20, 2014)

totes


----------



## tessabel (May 20, 2014)

Frequently!


----------



## hibu_tan (May 21, 2014)

ive seen you a few times ;v ;
I think that we have traded before, too.


----------



## m12 (May 21, 2014)

You joined a month ago.


----------



## Marii (May 21, 2014)

never seen you around on the forums, but I've seen you on IRC 
(unless going to your thread that you linked on IRC counts)


----------



## Rodeo (May 21, 2014)

I haven't seen you around.


----------



## Naiad (May 21, 2014)

Yus


----------



## Rodeo (May 21, 2014)

Yes, I see you EVERYWHERE, lol.


----------



## Olive (May 21, 2014)

I have never seen you


----------



## Rodeo (May 21, 2014)

I'm totes a ninja.
Never seen you either.


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 21, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Ami (May 21, 2014)

I don't think so


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 21, 2014)

Haven't seen much of you.


----------



## Aizu (May 21, 2014)

No, never seen you, sorry!


----------



## lazuli (May 21, 2014)

I've seen you only a few times.


----------



## hanzy (May 21, 2014)

yep


----------



## Olive (May 21, 2014)

Hanzy panzy, bb. <3 yes


----------



## SockHead (May 21, 2014)

who r u??

(i think i ninja'd 2 ppl lol)


----------



## Gandalf (May 21, 2014)

the ****ing poopking all heil

(ye u did)


----------



## Kildor (May 21, 2014)

Oh snap. Yes.


----------



## Olive (May 21, 2014)

YOU!

all hail Poop King


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 21, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Gandalf (May 21, 2014)

rekt


----------



## Olive (May 21, 2014)

r00d. 

Ben demoted from poop General to Private Poop.


----------



## Byngo (May 21, 2014)

Yes c: what am I promoted to???


----------



## Jeremy (May 21, 2014)

Yeah pretty famous in the mafia and IRC circles.


----------



## cIementine (May 21, 2014)

_who is Jeremy?

No I'm kidding ik you jer ! <3_


----------



## Yui Z (May 21, 2014)

I know you Ava!


----------



## Olive (May 21, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I know you Ava!



Zoooeeeeyyyyyyy. I know you.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 21, 2014)

hmmm... nope?


----------



## Javocado (May 21, 2014)

yeah but only in this thread lol


----------



## mob (May 21, 2014)

yes!


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 21, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Improv (May 21, 2014)

a little


----------



## mishka (May 21, 2014)

nope


----------



## Emilee (May 21, 2014)

no


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 21, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Puffy (May 21, 2014)

I've seen you alot!


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 21, 2014)

Seeing you a little more often.


----------



## mogyay (May 21, 2014)

Yip


----------



## Naiad (May 21, 2014)

Yup ono


----------



## mob (May 21, 2014)

nope!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 22, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 22, 2014)

I've seen you around quite a bit, so yup!


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 22, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Sanaki (May 22, 2014)

no


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 22, 2014)

yup


----------



## m12 (May 22, 2014)

Who are you


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 22, 2014)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## mob (May 22, 2014)

yea


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 22, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Flyffel (May 22, 2014)

seen you


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 22, 2014)

Yes


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (May 22, 2014)

Never seen you. Hi!


----------



## Capella (May 22, 2014)

yea


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 22, 2014)

I've seen you getting around, eh.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (May 22, 2014)

Yes, I keep seeing you EVERYWHERE..


----------



## m12 (May 22, 2014)

Who are you


----------



## Warrior (May 22, 2014)

never seen ya


----------



## m12 (May 22, 2014)

Warrior said:


> never seen ya



Might have to do with the fact you joined 2 days ago, bub.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 22, 2014)

Yes I've seen you around.


----------



## Sanaki (May 22, 2014)

yes


----------



## Capella (May 22, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Lauren (May 22, 2014)

I cant say ive seen you


----------



## Capella (May 22, 2014)

n0p3


----------



## Pathetic (May 22, 2014)

ive seen you before


----------



## Cory (May 22, 2014)

Never seen you.


----------



## Capella (May 22, 2014)

heck yeah


----------



## Cory (May 22, 2014)

A bit


----------



## mogyay (May 22, 2014)

ye c:


----------



## Cory (May 22, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Capella (May 22, 2014)

same answer


----------



## Puffy (May 22, 2014)

I've seen you quite a bit


----------



## mogyay (May 22, 2014)

yes~


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

I'd say no


----------



## Byngo (May 22, 2014)

YES


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

YES YOU ARE


----------



## typhoonmoore (May 23, 2014)

YUSH (I'm gonna get a no cuz I haven't been online in a while xD)


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 23, 2014)

Nopiee


----------



## Capella (May 23, 2014)

nu


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (May 23, 2014)

ye


----------



## Capella (May 23, 2014)

y....


----------



## LadyVivia (May 23, 2014)

I know no one on this site anymore becuz I was hiding in a closet for 2 years -single tear coms down face-


----------



## Flop (May 23, 2014)

Yeah c:


----------



## LadyVivia (May 23, 2014)

Omg ur still on dis site aye feel hope yes


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 23, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## ethre (May 23, 2014)

Yup! c:


----------



## Olive (May 23, 2014)

No :C


----------



## Pathetic (May 23, 2014)

Cory said:


> Never seen you.



cory pls
--

yes


----------



## LadyVivia (May 23, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 23, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Balverine (May 23, 2014)

Ye, mostly in the game section


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 23, 2014)

I only like go in the games section haha ^
Ive never really seen you though  but haii


----------



## LadyVivia (May 23, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Nope





Who r u


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 23, 2014)

who are you?


----------



## LadyVivia (May 23, 2014)

I don't know. I'm still searching 4 myself.


----------



## Balverine (May 23, 2014)

I've seen you, yes =3=


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 23, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> I don't know. I'm still searching 4 myself.


Aww

- - - Post Merge - - -



GanCeann said:


> I've seen you, yes =3=



Now i do


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 24, 2014)

I've seen you around a lot, so in my eyes, yup.


----------



## Balverine (May 24, 2014)

As of late, yeah


----------



## Olive (May 24, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Byngo (May 24, 2014)

YES POOPKING


----------



## Olive (May 24, 2014)

YES POOP ADVISER


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 24, 2014)

yesh


----------



## Rodeo (May 24, 2014)

I see you everywhere, yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 24, 2014)

Oh indeed


----------



## Capella (May 24, 2014)

uyea


----------



## Rodeo (May 24, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 24, 2014)

I've never seen you before >.<


----------



## Sanaki (May 24, 2014)

no


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 24, 2014)

I've possibly seen you before


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 24, 2014)

Nope?


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 24, 2014)

uhhm.. no


----------



## hanzy (May 24, 2014)

yus


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 24, 2014)

yerp


----------



## Olive (May 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Yui Z (May 24, 2014)

In the IRC mostly. ^-^


----------



## Aus (May 24, 2014)

Nope


----------



## hemming1996 (May 24, 2014)

no


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

I don't think so, but maybe.. I dunno. I've been gone for a while.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

Yesssssssssssssssssss


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 24, 2014)

yuuppp


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

Yess


----------



## Elov (May 24, 2014)

No ;-; But I'll remember you now! c:


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

Don't recognize you, sowwy


----------



## nekosync (May 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

yea


----------



## Capella (May 24, 2014)

ya


----------



## nekosync (May 24, 2014)

nope


----------



## Capella (May 24, 2014)

nupe


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 24, 2014)

yea


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

No. Who are you? Welcome to TBT.


----------



## mob (May 24, 2014)

yes!


----------



## Capella (May 24, 2014)

yeeees


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 24, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> No. Who are you? Welcome to TBT.



*how dare u* ಠ_ಠ

- - - Post Merge - - -

and yes


----------



## Javocado (May 24, 2014)

who r u


----------



## Kildor (May 24, 2014)

Yus duh


----------



## mob (May 24, 2014)

ya


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 24, 2014)

Javocado said:


> who r u



waht is life T-T

- - - Post Merge - - -

yeah i love your art :3


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

No.


----------



## Capella (May 24, 2014)

ayeyeayh


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

Yesssss


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 24, 2014)

no idk you anymoar *get away from me u betrayer*


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

Welcome to TBT


----------



## hanzy (May 24, 2014)

I think i saw you for the first time today :3


----------



## nekosync (May 24, 2014)

Yes, we traded. ^^


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

I think so


----------



## Capella (May 25, 2014)

ya


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 25, 2014)

I'd say so.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 25, 2014)

aha


----------



## mob (May 25, 2014)

yeah


----------



## hanzy (May 25, 2014)

yep


----------



## Olive (May 26, 2014)

I know you, hanzy. Yes


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (May 26, 2014)

nup


----------



## Celes (May 26, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Balverine (May 26, 2014)

I've never seen you before. .3.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 26, 2014)

Yep ^^


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 26, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Hot (May 26, 2014)

I've only seen you around the basement tbh. Can't remember your old username.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 26, 2014)

Yep, I go to most places  it was Elliek


----------



## Balverine (May 26, 2014)

I've seen you, like, everywhere


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 26, 2014)

GanCeann said:


> I've seen you, like, everywhere



I am

Yes


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (May 26, 2014)

ssssssssometimmeess?


----------



## Balverine (May 26, 2014)

I only started seeing you like two days ago


----------



## tinytaylor (May 26, 2014)

I've seen you and that siggie alot today xD


----------



## Puffy (May 26, 2014)

Havent seen ya.


----------



## Eiryii (May 26, 2014)

Yes, you bought a signature from me ^ w^


----------



## SockHead (May 26, 2014)

huh.. never!


----------



## Blu Rose (May 26, 2014)

Yesh


----------



## Olive (May 26, 2014)

YES


----------



## Balverine (May 26, 2014)

Never seen you before. In my life.
(kidding)


----------



## Solar (May 26, 2014)

Not really, sorry!


----------



## Pathetic (May 26, 2014)

i havent seen you..


----------



## m12 (May 26, 2014)

Yaaaass lawd yaaaass.


----------



## Solar (May 26, 2014)

Very much so!!


----------



## Byngo (May 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Olive (May 27, 2014)

yace. <3


----------



## mob (May 27, 2014)

yes


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 27, 2014)

Of course!


----------



## JellofishXD (May 27, 2014)

yes


----------



## Naiad (May 27, 2014)

Yup


----------



## krielle (May 27, 2014)

Yep~ I've seen you often.
It's not hard to recognize you with that awesome sig


----------



## mob (May 27, 2014)

yes


----------



## hanzy (May 27, 2014)

yeah


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 27, 2014)

yeee


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (May 27, 2014)

Nup


----------



## Rodeo (May 27, 2014)

Totes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 27, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 27, 2014)

Well you do get around.


----------



## Rodeo (May 27, 2014)

You get around, eh, macmoo?
Yes.


----------



## hanzy (May 27, 2014)

Yeh i see u EVERYWHERE  xD


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 27, 2014)

Yup


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 27, 2014)

yeppp♥
my love~~


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2014)

yes


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 27, 2014)

Of course XD *pokes with cheese*


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2014)

yes /throws handcuffs


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 27, 2014)

Yep :3


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 27, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Yep :3



Yep


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 28, 2014)

Don't think I've seen you before >.<


----------



## Capella (May 28, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 28, 2014)

little bit..


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 28, 2014)

yep


----------



## Alice (May 28, 2014)

Not as famous as Adumb Lambert _*was*_.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 28, 2014)

that makes me really really sad. 

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 28, 2014)

Yes. UNICORN


----------



## JellofishXD (May 28, 2014)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 28, 2014)

YES


----------



## Amyy (May 28, 2014)

nopee


----------



## Bellxis (May 28, 2014)

nah.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 28, 2014)

Nope  haii tho <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 28, 2014)

yes


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 28, 2014)

not at all


----------



## Bellxis (May 28, 2014)

Definitely yes! (I see you in about every thread I look at lol)


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)

i guess.. cool avatar btw


----------



## hanzy (May 28, 2014)

Yep


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 28, 2014)

yeahhh


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2014)

I would say yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 28, 2014)

Nope D: <3


----------



## m12 (May 28, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Nope D: <3



>March 15, 2014.


----------



## Capella (May 28, 2014)

hmmm kinda


----------



## Carlee (May 28, 2014)

Yea, I see you around all the time!


----------



## Improv (May 28, 2014)

No


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 28, 2014)

No.


----------



## Puffy (May 28, 2014)

Yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 28, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 28, 2014)

Yep


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 28, 2014)

Yeshhhhh


----------



## mogyay (May 28, 2014)

Yeah but you changed your profile pic (right?) and it threw me off


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 29, 2014)

Not really


----------



## in-a-pickle (May 29, 2014)

^afraid not

Butttt,.....I've just come back from a realllyyyyyy long absence. Real life completely obliterated any time I spent on forums sadly :C
I wonder if anyone remembers me


----------



## Hot (May 29, 2014)

If you were before, then not anymore.


----------



## in-a-pickle (May 29, 2014)

Yea, I used to be super active in the summer and all the way up till Christmas of last year. But.....then second semester came and ate up all my AC time XD

It's cool to be back, nice that the forum is still busy ^-^


----------



## Hot (May 29, 2014)

Welcome back, then (Still a no though).


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 29, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Javocado (May 29, 2014)

oh yeah


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 29, 2014)

Yew


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 29, 2014)

sorta


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 29, 2014)

yes


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 29, 2014)

Yup


----------



## hanzy (May 29, 2014)

yus


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 29, 2014)

yeya


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 29, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 29, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Capella (May 29, 2014)

yah


----------



## Lio Fotia (May 29, 2014)

Yes ma'am​


----------



## Kammeh (May 29, 2014)

Yass.


----------



## Capella (May 29, 2014)

yeah


----------



## purple888 (May 30, 2014)

for sure


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

nope


----------



## matt (May 30, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

yesh


----------



## matt (May 30, 2014)

No yes no yes make up your mind XD
Yes I am


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

yes, you are not


----------



## matt (May 30, 2014)

Yes


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 30, 2014)

Welcome to TBT


----------



## matt (May 30, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> Welcome to TBT



Who are you? 

Ye I am


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 30, 2014)

Welcome to TBT.


----------



## matt (May 30, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> Welcome to TBT.



Who are you?
Yesh


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 30, 2014)

Welcome. To. TBT.


----------



## matt (May 30, 2014)

O k t h a n k s


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 30, 2014)

oh crap


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

language! correct it to CARP


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 30, 2014)

*carp* and yea


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 30, 2014)

yes duh


----------



## matt (May 30, 2014)

No you aren't
Yes I am


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 30, 2014)

matt said:


> No you aren't
> Yes I am



no noob


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 30, 2014)

why are you saying 'yes I am?


----------



## matt (May 30, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> why are you saying 'yes I am?



Cos I am and read the thread title XD


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 30, 2014)

matt said:


> Cos I am and read the thread title XD



no, read the rules.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 30, 2014)

matt said:


> Cos I am and read the thread title XD



the next person is suposed to answer noob


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 30, 2014)

conceited much


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

youareallconceited


----------



## matt (May 30, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> the next person is suposed to answer noob



Bully

Yes iam9


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

matt said:


> Bully
> 
> Yes iam9



ish ok, we know yore famous


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 30, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> conceited much



me?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

no


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 30, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> me?



nuu bby i meant the promoter


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 30, 2014)

YOURE DISPLAYING IT omg xD and yea


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> YOURE DISPLAYING IT omg xD and yea



of course why would i?
and yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 30, 2014)

_*unicorn *_


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 30, 2014)

sorta


----------



## cIementine (May 30, 2014)

_ yes_


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 30, 2014)

yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 30, 2014)

ye


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

yesh


----------



## cIementine (May 30, 2014)

_EVERY UNICORN IS FAMOUS DUUHH_


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _EVERY UNICORN IS FAMOUS DUUHH_



erm... every cat is famous..?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 30, 2014)

unicorn


----------



## Improv (May 30, 2014)

no


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 30, 2014)

Kinda


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 30, 2014)

yes, duh


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 30, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Capella (May 30, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Byngo (May 30, 2014)

Yes


----------



## tinytaylor (May 30, 2014)

mhmm


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 30, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Capella (May 30, 2014)

yah


----------



## radical6 (May 30, 2014)

no


----------



## Capella (May 30, 2014)

naah


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 30, 2014)

sorta


----------



## Capella (May 30, 2014)

nu


----------



## purple888 (May 31, 2014)

yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 31, 2014)

nup


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 31, 2014)

no


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 31, 2014)

no


----------



## Alice (May 31, 2014)

Kinda sorta, maybe.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 31, 2014)

Alice babeyyy


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 31, 2014)

NO


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 31, 2014)

MEH


----------



## Capella (May 31, 2014)

KINDA


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 31, 2014)

only today..


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 31, 2014)

*NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO*


----------



## Capella (May 31, 2014)

YAH YAH YAH YAH YAH YAH YAH YAH YAH YAH YAH


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)

yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 31, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)

ye


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 31, 2014)

Not at all


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)

yes


----------



## purple888 (May 31, 2014)

yes


----------



## Flop (May 31, 2014)

Blurp not sure ;-;


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 31, 2014)

Yep

- - - Post Merge - - -

Flopolopagous, correct?


----------



## purple888 (May 31, 2014)

yes ^^


----------



## Swiftstream (May 31, 2014)

no


----------



## Capella (May 31, 2014)

ya


----------



## purple888 (May 31, 2014)

yes


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 31, 2014)

In the basement, yes.


----------



## Byngo (May 31, 2014)

A little


----------



## hanzy (May 31, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)

yusss


----------



## Brackets (May 31, 2014)

nope


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)

XD you havent seen me have you

but yeah a little i see you now and then


----------



## KerysEliza_ (May 31, 2014)

I always seem to see you everywhere! c:


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)

yes C:


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 31, 2014)

yus♥


----------



## Brackets (May 31, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)

yeah ahah


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 31, 2014)

Yeppppyyy


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 31, 2014)

Already told you! *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO*


----------



## Puffy (May 31, 2014)

Yes

omfg your tbt bells btw


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 31, 2014)

*nope*


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 31, 2014)

no


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 31, 2014)

*NOPE*


----------



## Flop (May 31, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> *NOPE*



Actually, she's _quite_ famous on TBT.  You, on the other hand, I have neither seen nor heard of.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 31, 2014)

Flop said:


> Actually, she's _quite_ famous on TBT.  You, on the other hand, I have neither seen nor heard of.



well not to me she's not, i haven't seen u either so.. no


----------



## Flop (May 31, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> well not to me she's not, i haven't seen u either so.. no



Get on IRC and find out who's actually popular.


----------



## Jake (May 31, 2014)

No.


----------



## Flop (May 31, 2014)

Omg who are you


----------



## Jake (May 31, 2014)

No


----------



## rubyy (May 31, 2014)

o ninja'd awkward

no

yes ofc


----------



## Flop (May 31, 2014)

Are you new here?  I've never seen you around.  Welcome to TBT!


----------



## rubyy (May 31, 2014)

ty :} yes i'm new, what's TBT??

wow who are you 
do you ever post?!?


----------



## mapleshine (May 31, 2014)

Yes! Wow I haven't posted here in a while. ^^;


----------



## Glaceon2000 (May 31, 2014)

Yes. I remember your cute sig <3.


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 31, 2014)

A bit.


----------



## tinytaylor (May 31, 2014)

no sorryo


----------



## Improv (May 31, 2014)

I've never seen you. n _ n


----------



## Capella (May 31, 2014)

a little I think


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 31, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 31, 2014)

mhmm


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jun 1, 2014)

A few times.


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

nope


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 1, 2014)

yup


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jun 1, 2014)

Never


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 1, 2014)

same for you hah, see you around the basement~


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 1, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Blondiexo (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jun 1, 2014)

Never
(Lol Tiny,I never use the basement or broosters caf?...)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 1, 2014)

Nah


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 1, 2014)

not on tbt, only in space


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Blondiexo (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh wait, yes. Only because I remember staring at your avatar haha.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 1, 2014)

no :/


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 1, 2014)

I've seen you before I think


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

yeas


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 1, 2014)

No.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 1, 2014)

yes!


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

yea


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 1, 2014)

yes


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

yeeaaaaaa


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 1, 2014)

yeaaaaaas


----------



## purple888 (Jun 1, 2014)

think so


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 1, 2014)

nah


----------



## Celes (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 1, 2014)

Yea sorta


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

nah


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 1, 2014)

Have never seen u


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 1, 2014)

C u b4.


----------



## Blondiexo (Jun 1, 2014)

No.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 1, 2014)

No.


----------



## Brackets (Jun 1, 2014)

seen you a few times


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 1, 2014)

Neva seen yo


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Have never seen u


yes you have...  ella
@fox yes


----------



## purple888 (Jun 1, 2014)

yes


----------



## locker (Jun 1, 2014)

no


----------



## n64king (Jun 1, 2014)

no


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 1, 2014)

locker said:


> no



no


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 1, 2014)

I think once? Can't remember, but haven't seen you around a lot


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 1, 2014)

n64king said:


> no



no


----------



## locker (Jun 1, 2014)

yes haha


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 1, 2014)

OK maybe

- - - Post Merge - - -

xD


----------



## Marii (Jun 1, 2014)

seen you before!


----------



## radical6 (Jun 1, 2014)

ive seen you a lot


----------



## Jawile (Jun 1, 2014)

i see you around


----------



## Balverine (Jun 1, 2014)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## Blondiexo (Jun 2, 2014)

A little bit!


----------



## Naiad (Jun 2, 2014)

Many times.


----------



## Blondiexo (Jun 2, 2014)

I've seen you quite a bit too!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 2, 2014)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## Naiad (Jun 2, 2014)

I see you a lot >.< I stare at that avatar for waaaay too long.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 2, 2014)

aha♥


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 2, 2014)

huh? wait.. who am I?? D:

yuss


----------



## purple888 (Jun 2, 2014)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 2, 2014)

Not to me D:


----------



## Naiad (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeahhhhhh ;3


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 2, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 2, 2014)

Yea


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 2, 2014)

Aha


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

you dont say ahuuhuh


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 2, 2014)

yup


----------



## mob (Jun 2, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

yes


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

ya


----------



## MC4pros (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

yeaaa


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 2, 2014)

nope
rip me
:'(
sadbois club


----------



## MC4pros (Jun 2, 2014)

No.. :/


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 2, 2014)

its the other way xD


----------



## mob (Jun 2, 2014)

yes


----------



## MC4pros (Jun 2, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Kammeh (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah, Ive seen you around c:


----------



## Blondiexo (Jun 2, 2014)

A little ^^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 2, 2014)

A bit


----------



## MC4pros (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

nopnope


----------



## MC4pros (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes! xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

nope? lol


----------



## Blondiexo (Jun 2, 2014)

Nope

Wait actually a couple times


----------



## Kyuby (Jun 2, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Aizu (Jun 2, 2014)

Yup, Iv'e seen you!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 2, 2014)

not really...
maybe once?


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 2, 2014)

I gave you a villager once xD


----------



## Aizu (Jun 2, 2014)

I Think so ^ - ^


----------



## Blondiexo (Jun 2, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Capella (Jun 2, 2014)

ya


----------



## Kyuby (Jun 2, 2014)

yup


----------



## Blondiexo (Jun 2, 2014)

Often ^^


----------



## Locket (Jun 2, 2014)

once, not much


----------



## Naiad (Jun 2, 2014)

Yus


----------



## Capella (Jun 2, 2014)

yeees


----------



## Balverine (Jun 2, 2014)

I think so, yeah


----------



## g u m m i (Jun 2, 2014)

Not really kinda


----------



## purple888 (Jun 2, 2014)

never in my life


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 2, 2014)

I think once... Maybe.


----------



## Capella (Jun 2, 2014)

Not really
I saw you once


----------



## purple888 (Jun 2, 2014)

yes


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 2, 2014)

I've seen you aroundddd


----------



## purple888 (Jun 2, 2014)

YES I GOT FAMOUS

and yes btw


----------



## Naiad (Jun 2, 2014)

Yuuuupppp


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 2, 2014)

I want to say I have seen you once. XD


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jun 2, 2014)

Yiss


----------



## radical6 (Jun 2, 2014)

who are you


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh. K.

Yes~


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 2, 2014)

Just now, quite a lot. ^_^


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

twice now


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 3, 2014)

Yep! We traded/bought/sold/ or gave away something to each other  my bad memory doesn't remember what though


----------



## pengutango (Jun 3, 2014)

Of course!  We're friends and also used to cycle together. Good times. :3 I miss our group. </3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2014)

yesss


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 3, 2014)

I've seen you a lot in The Basement! :3


----------



## Kyuby (Jun 3, 2014)

nope, never


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2014)

kinda i guess mostly see you here now an then


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2014)

oh n- YES


----------



## mob (Jun 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## Kyuby (Jun 3, 2014)

yes, I guess


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 3, 2014)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 3, 2014)

Pofer said:


> yes, *I guess*



u kidding?


----------



## locker (Jun 3, 2014)

yeah


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 3, 2014)

no


----------



## purple888 (Jun 3, 2014)

nope


----------



## Naiad (Jun 3, 2014)

Yup. Everyday.


----------



## Balverine (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't think I've ever seen you =3=


----------



## Naiad (Jun 3, 2014)

Marco Bodt said:


> I don't think I've ever seen you =3=



;3; I've seen you around. Can't ignore you since you have a name that belongs to cutie-pie Marco.

MarcoxJean 5ever kthxbai


----------



## Balverine (Jun 3, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> ;3; I've seen you around. Can't ignore you since you have a name that belongs to cutie-pie Marco.
> 
> MarcoxJean 5ever kthxbai



yes v good let's be friends
(yes, I've seen you now : P )


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 3, 2014)

haven't seen ya in a while :v


----------



## Beary (Jun 3, 2014)

I've seen you around ^^


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

ya


----------



## Beary (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Beary (Jun 3, 2014)

I know you o U o


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 3, 2014)

*southern granny voice* yeah suga


----------



## Beary (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh god pls

But yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 4, 2014)

I've seen you quite a lot


----------



## Capella (Jun 4, 2014)

yeas


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 4, 2014)

yessir


----------



## Locket (Jun 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 4, 2014)

nup


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2014)

yuppyup♥


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jun 4, 2014)

Yep


----------



## locker (Jun 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 4, 2014)

nah


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jun 4, 2014)

Nope...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 4, 2014)

nah


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## Beary (Jun 4, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 4, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Capella (Jun 4, 2014)

ya


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 4, 2014)

Ye


----------



## Eiryii (Jun 4, 2014)

Yup~


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 4, 2014)

Never. O:


----------



## Beary (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't know you ;_;


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 4, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I don't know you ;_;



Me neither


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 4, 2014)

Yus :>


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 5, 2014)

Yep ^_^


----------



## Naiad (Jun 5, 2014)

Yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't know :/


----------



## mob (Jun 5, 2014)

nope


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 5, 2014)

yerssssssss


----------



## Arcueil (Jun 5, 2014)

D: Nope.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2014)

nope


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 5, 2014)

aha


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 5, 2014)

yea


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 5, 2014)

nawww


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 5, 2014)

nah only now


----------



## Locket (Jun 5, 2014)

yep


----------



## Beary (Jun 5, 2014)

not really ;-;


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 5, 2014)

Doubt it...


----------



## Beary (Jun 5, 2014)

Never seen you.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeash


----------



## Beary (Jun 5, 2014)

YESH


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 5, 2014)

NASH


----------



## Beary (Jun 5, 2014)

NASH


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 5, 2014)

once or twice


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 5, 2014)

yes


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeeeeeee


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeaa I've seen u a lot


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 5, 2014)

yea buddy


----------



## Capella (Jun 5, 2014)

yea


----------



## Beardo (Jun 5, 2014)

I was MIA for like, 3 months so I doubt anyone remembers me XD


----------



## Capella (Jun 5, 2014)

uhh saw you once


----------



## Beardo (Jun 5, 2014)

Nevar

Sorry...


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jun 5, 2014)

No, sorry.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 6, 2014)

Nope. Wish I did.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 6, 2014)

Don't think I've actually seen you before >.<


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 6, 2014)

no, actually


----------



## mob (Jun 6, 2014)

nope


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 6, 2014)

yea


----------



## fairyring (Jun 6, 2014)

yes!


----------



## krielle (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't think I've seen you around before. Nice sig though c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2014)

hmm nah


----------



## Kyuby (Jun 6, 2014)

yup, changed my name lol, so I guess the following post will be a nope


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 6, 2014)

yes


----------



## mob (Jun 6, 2014)

ya


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 6, 2014)

yea


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 6, 2014)

no


----------



## mob (Jun 6, 2014)

yes


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 6, 2014)

duh


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 6, 2014)

Nooope


----------



## mob (Jun 6, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> duh



KANYEEEEE
--
ya


----------



## Naiad (Jun 6, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jun 6, 2014)

Yesss


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 6, 2014)

Awwww yeah ( OωO )


----------



## Naiad (Jun 6, 2014)

Yessss


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 6, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Hot (Jun 6, 2014)

Mhm.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 6, 2014)

Yesh


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 6, 2014)

nuuu


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 7, 2014)

nopeee


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

I see you around in the basement


----------



## Arabelle (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

ya


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 7, 2014)

yea


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 8, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Pirate (Jun 8, 2014)

I think I've seen you... once before. o:


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2014)

no?


----------



## Sid2125 (Jun 8, 2014)

I have seen you before


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2014)

maybe, sig looks familiar


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 8, 2014)

yus


----------



## f11 (Jun 8, 2014)

Ye


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 8, 2014)

yez


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 8, 2014)

sorta


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

ya


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 8, 2014)

kinda


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 8, 2014)

not really


----------



## mob (Jun 8, 2014)

yes... :I


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

ya


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 8, 2014)

almost


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

wat 
yea


----------



## Chromie (Jun 8, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

yes you have seen me before smh 
nope


----------



## Chromie (Jun 8, 2014)

Capella said:


> yes you have seen me before smh
> nope



Ditto.

I forgot I saw you then. Whoops. 

I still wouldn't say famous.


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

i am like everywhere though 
oh well


----------



## Chromie (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't post on TBT much.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 8, 2014)

seen ya on this thread


----------



## Hot (Jun 8, 2014)

I've only recently started seeing your posts.


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

a little bit


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 8, 2014)

nope


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

you have seen me before :/ 
nope


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 8, 2014)

yeah but not much really at all ^


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

yah except we see each other a lot in the basement 
omg why am I arguing
no


----------



## mob (Jun 8, 2014)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 9, 2014)

yew


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 9, 2014)

yes

omgg u luv cats <3 <3


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes!

(I do! I have 3 cats irl, I have pics of them on my profile to lol)


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 9, 2014)

yea

I have 2 ;o we could be best friends ^.^


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

lol yes huehue


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

huehue yes lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

yeas


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

ya


----------



## Klinkguin (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah =)


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

nope


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 9, 2014)

yep


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 9, 2014)

kinda


----------



## Flop (Jun 9, 2014)

Yesssss


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 9, 2014)

yyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaass


----------



## Byngo (Jun 9, 2014)

YES


----------



## Flop (Jun 9, 2014)

Omg yes

You changed your name what


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 9, 2014)

No. 

Just kidding bro<3


----------



## Flop (Jun 9, 2014)

Who are you?


----------



## Andelsky (Jun 9, 2014)

Unfortunately <3


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 9, 2014)

Flop said:


> Who are you?



I'm me of course! c:


----------



## Flop (Jun 9, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I'm me of course! c:



Banana yes you're famous x3

*Bahaha

Not banana xD


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 9, 2014)

Famous as ice-cream.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

yayayaya


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

^you finna be. you're going to have like 20k posts two days from now hahaha^


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

ahaha yeah buddy~~♥
and you hell are


----------



## Flop (Jun 9, 2014)

Yasss c:


----------



## Kildor (Jun 9, 2014)

Hu r u flop


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

yeye


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

ya


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes. c:


----------



## Byngo (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 9, 2014)

yesh <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

Yessss


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 9, 2014)

Jun <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

yes you are ahha. also that color my eyes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 9, 2014)

really i have boring brown sorta like black tho..


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

XD that green aye


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 9, 2014)

yesss

geez ur eyes must glow in the dark


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

probably  im the muffin man after all


----------



## Bowie (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes

I love ur sig <3


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 9, 2014)

Who are you? o.o


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 9, 2014)

Who are you.. ;o


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

muffin man. yes


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 9, 2014)

yesssss


----------



## Byngo (Jun 9, 2014)

YES


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2014)

YEP. I remember when you were Lunatic.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

yeeee


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 9, 2014)

yussss


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2014)

Yesh.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

yessire


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

chea


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

ya


----------



## Balverine (Jun 9, 2014)

I've just started seeing you as of late, so.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 9, 2014)

no


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 9, 2014)

yes <3 bob


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

i've seen ya lurkin in the basement


----------



## Sid2125 (Jun 9, 2014)

I've seen you before somewhere


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

no


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 9, 2014)

Never heard of you, so no.


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

I know you are on irc and stuff so yeah ;-;


----------



## squirtle (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 9, 2014)

Seen ya lurking yo ( ；?Д｀)


----------



## Chromie (Jun 9, 2014)

Never met them before.


----------



## Balverine (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't recognize you, but your icon seems familiar


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

ye


----------



## Byngo (Jun 9, 2014)

Kinda


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 9, 2014)

yep


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

yea


----------



## Bowie (Jun 9, 2014)

I think so.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

I. AM. KNOWN FOR IT!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nah not really


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Hot (Jun 10, 2014)

I've seen your avatar around a few times. Don't recognize your username though.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeaaaa


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

yussshh


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes. CHEESE!


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 10, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## matt (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes I am


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yep


----------



## matt (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Byngo (Jun 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## Flop (Jun 10, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 10, 2014)

yyaaaaaaaaaaaassssss


----------



## Witch (Jun 10, 2014)

Of course.



Flop said:


> Yup!


But her _sexy_ feathers are more famous than you


----------



## Capella (Jun 10, 2014)

yeas


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 10, 2014)

I recognize your signature, but not your username.


----------



## Capella (Jun 10, 2014)

I change it often ;.; 
yes


----------



## Hot (Jun 10, 2014)

Eh.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 10, 2014)

I've seen you before. c:


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Flop (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 10, 2014)

Yep. =P


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 10, 2014)

ye a


----------



## cIementine (Jun 10, 2014)

_You are my A+ professional of course._


----------



## Byngo (Jun 10, 2014)

Mhmm


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

yus


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

yiis


----------



## Capella (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 10, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Flop (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## locker (Jun 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## Byngo (Jun 10, 2014)

Kinda


----------



## Flop (Jun 10, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Capella (Jun 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## Flop (Jun 10, 2014)

Yas


----------



## Byngo (Jun 10, 2014)

Mhmm :3


----------



## Flop (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah you remind me of Lunatic :3


----------



## Capella (Jun 10, 2014)

yea


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 11, 2014)

yesh


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Not sure :3


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 11, 2014)

Nope. 
(YES.)


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

I'd say so


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 11, 2014)

yep


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah, I actually have seen you around


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 11, 2014)

Yess  u too haha


----------



## Naiad (Jun 11, 2014)

Yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 11, 2014)

yea


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes you are!


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Kildor (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes flappydoodoo


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Kill-sure <3

Yass


----------



## Kyuby (Jun 11, 2014)

yup


----------



## Naiad (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 11, 2014)

of course


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2014)

yes


----------



## Hot (Jun 11, 2014)

Mhm.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2014)

yepp..


----------



## Capella (Jun 11, 2014)

yea


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 11, 2014)

Kind of. c:


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah c:


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 11, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Ehhhhhh not sure

yassss


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh look! It's a newbie! Let's all stare at him. =P


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Bahaha I said yes xD


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 11, 2014)

Yep once again. Are we the only ones raiding the basement or something? It feels like it haha. xD


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

I feel bad because I'm racking up posts in the Basement xD 

Yes.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 11, 2014)

Absopositivelutely


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 11, 2014)

yesh


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 11, 2014)

Yep! =P


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

....yes xD 

Ohwell


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 11, 2014)

yup-o


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes, but only because I know who you used to be xD


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 11, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 11, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 11, 2014)

yupppp


----------



## Capella (Jun 11, 2014)

ye


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 11, 2014)

yeaa


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 11, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Capella (Jun 11, 2014)

you know what it is


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Yesh


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Heck yeah


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow thanks! I thought I'd get a 'no' because I just started going on TBT again. And 'Yeah!' to you.


----------



## Capella (Jun 11, 2014)

nuh


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Naiad (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Puffy (Jun 11, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Capella (Jun 11, 2014)

ye


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Omg yes xD


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 11, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Ye c:


----------



## Cou (Jun 12, 2014)

why, yes ofcourse c:


----------



## Capella (Jun 12, 2014)

ne


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 12, 2014)

ye


----------



## Flop (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Cou (Jun 12, 2014)

yup1!


----------



## Flop (Jun 12, 2014)

Uffduh of course c:


----------



## Capella (Jun 12, 2014)

ya


----------



## Hikari (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Capella (Jun 12, 2014)

ye


----------



## Cou (Jun 12, 2014)

i've been seeing you lots now so ye


----------



## Flop (Jun 12, 2014)

Awe ye


----------



## hanzy (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2014)

No


----------



## Capella (Jun 12, 2014)

ye


----------



## Hikari (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes, again.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 12, 2014)

Nope. c:


----------



## Flop (Jun 12, 2014)

Only super-super famous


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Flop (Jun 12, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes

And I am? Thought barely anyone knew me ๏̯͡๏


----------



## Capella (Jun 12, 2014)

ya


----------



## Naiad (Jun 12, 2014)

Yuppp


----------



## Flop (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Capella (Jun 12, 2014)

ya


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 12, 2014)

Yea


----------



## Flop (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 12, 2014)

Yurp


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 12, 2014)

Nope. c:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 12, 2014)

yup


----------



## Flop (Jun 12, 2014)

Ye


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 12, 2014)

Yep


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 12, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Flop (Jun 12, 2014)

Same people every time xD yesss


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

ya


----------



## Flop (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Capella (Jun 12, 2014)

ya


----------



## Libra (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Capella (Jun 12, 2014)

ya


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

yis


----------



## Capella (Jun 12, 2014)

yeas


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 12, 2014)

mhm :]


----------



## Bowie (Jun 12, 2014)

Possibly.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeahs


----------



## Capella (Jun 12, 2014)

ya


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 12, 2014)

Uh. Sure?


----------



## Capella (Jun 12, 2014)

ok??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 12, 2014)

hwat


----------



## f11 (Jun 12, 2014)

yes


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 12, 2014)

Si senor


----------



## f11 (Jun 12, 2014)

ye


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 13, 2014)

nope


----------



## uriri (Jun 13, 2014)

Yasss


----------



## Capella (Jun 13, 2014)

I remember your signature 
Did you change your user name? :3


----------



## Cou (Jun 13, 2014)

yeep!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 13, 2014)

yea winter girl


----------



## Capella (Jun 13, 2014)

ya


----------



## Isabella (Jun 13, 2014)

i think so yea


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 13, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2014)

hai.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 13, 2014)

yea of course


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 13, 2014)

*yassss*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 13, 2014)

yepo


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 13, 2014)

yeh


----------



## Bowie (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 13, 2014)

NEVER SEEN YOU BEFORE IN MY LIFE. 

Kidding, you're hard to miss.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 13, 2014)

Don't think I've seen you before >.<


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 13, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Capella (Jun 13, 2014)

ye


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 13, 2014)

yup


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 13, 2014)

Yep, I'm pretty sure I hung out in your cycling town for a bit. ^_^


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 13, 2014)

yus


----------



## Hot (Jun 13, 2014)

ye.


----------



## Capella (Jun 13, 2014)

kinda


----------



## Hot (Jun 13, 2014)

kinda.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 13, 2014)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 13, 2014)

sorta, but love you avatar <3


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 14, 2014)

Hmmm. Idk


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 14, 2014)

I dont kno either.. I don't think I've seen you before


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm kind of a big deal


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 14, 2014)

Don't see you too often


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

ye


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 14, 2014)

Sure


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Improv (Jun 14, 2014)

no not really


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 14, 2014)

no, never seen you before


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 14, 2014)

Si


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 14, 2014)

meh, not sure


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Libra (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

na


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

yass


----------



## cIementine (Jun 14, 2014)

_yessss_


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

DEFINITELY. I get excited everytime I see that brewster signature.


----------



## cIementine (Jun 14, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> DEFINITELY. I get excited everytime I see that brewster signature.



_oops sorry I'm changing it today. 
But everyone likes all of my signatures so you'll be okay._


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

I've seen you around but I haven't talked to you at all.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

yes


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

ye


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2014)

yus


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

ya


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 14, 2014)

Sure


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

Why not


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 14, 2014)

yea


----------



## Kyuby (Jun 14, 2014)

not that I remember


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

ya


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 14, 2014)

I know you. You're my future bff


----------



## Bowie (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

mmh
ya


----------



## Locket (Jun 14, 2014)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 14, 2014)

mhm


----------



## Byngo (Jun 14, 2014)

Kinda


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 14, 2014)

YUSH


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 14, 2014)

no, but hai


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Jun 15, 2014)

I see you quite a bit. uwu


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 15, 2014)

nope dont remember you


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 15, 2014)

OMG :'(

- - - Post Merge - - -

NO NO NO NO NO


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 15, 2014)

SORRY FRIEND -hugs- itll be okay! 

i think ive seen you before i can feel something but its hard to make out


----------



## Flop (Jun 15, 2014)

Not really ;-;


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

ya


----------



## Flop (Jun 15, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Flop (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Klinkguin (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

nope


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## Geneve (Jun 15, 2014)

I've seen you a bit


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

super famous~


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 15, 2014)

extremely famous


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

I actually haven't seen you much, despite the fact that you seem pretty active.


----------



## Farobi (Jun 15, 2014)

yaas


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes c:


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2014)

yesyes


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

ya


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 15, 2014)

not really but i see you around


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Kind of. See you from time to time but not really.


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

ye


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Ehhh...yeah.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## BubbleRadius (Jun 15, 2014)

I guess! I see you around loads haha.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 15, 2014)

No, I haven't really seen you around a lot actually lol.


----------



## effluo (Jun 15, 2014)

Mmhmm


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

Don't see you much. c:


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

ya


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Yep


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 15, 2014)

I guess?


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

I've seen you around lately :z


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

I SEE YOU ERRYWHERE


----------



## Flop (Jun 15, 2014)

yeah


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 15, 2014)

yuppp


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2014)

A bit


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

ya


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 15, 2014)

a little


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## Caius (Jun 15, 2014)

Don't know of you


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 15, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Flop (Jun 15, 2014)

ye


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 15, 2014)

yuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## Flop (Jun 15, 2014)

Yasss


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

yas


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 15, 2014)

kindaa


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 15, 2014)

I have seen you a lot


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

ye


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2014)

yeppp


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

yah


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 15, 2014)

totes


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

fo real


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alice (Jun 15, 2014)

Sort of. I've seen you around in a few places.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 15, 2014)

Alice? who that?  
jk, so famous


----------



## effluo (Jun 15, 2014)

Sort of..


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 15, 2014)

Some what..


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

ya


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 15, 2014)

I'd say


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

yah


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 15, 2014)

I think I just tried to guess how old you are?

Probably need to get out more (me).


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Flop (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

ya


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 15, 2014)

I guess.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

ya


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Wabty (Jun 15, 2014)

no lol


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 15, 2014)

no?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 15, 2014)

Once? IDK


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 15, 2014)

I've seen you before. 

You celebrity, you.


----------



## Kyuby (Jun 15, 2014)

nope


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 15, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I've seen you before.
> 
> You celebrity, you.



OMG MA I FAMOUS O:

Yes, I guess that means you're famous too xD


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

seen you once


----------



## Flop (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Alice (Jun 15, 2014)

Ye. I floppin' see you everywhere,


----------



## f11 (Jun 15, 2014)

Ye


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

ye


----------



## Beardo (Jun 15, 2014)

SI


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 15, 2014)

yip


----------



## Flop (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 15, 2014)

haha yes


----------



## Beardo (Jun 15, 2014)

no


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2014)

ja


----------



## Flop (Jun 15, 2014)

Not sure

Ninja'd 

Yeah


----------



## Beardo (Jun 15, 2014)

YAP


----------



## Bowie (Jun 16, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 16, 2014)

Yaaaaassss


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2014)

ya


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 16, 2014)

Yush


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeshie


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 16, 2014)

OMG, She's Ariana Grande, of course


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 16, 2014)

sandwiches <3


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2014)

ya


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Flop (Jun 16, 2014)

Kind of c:


----------



## Amyy (Jun 16, 2014)

yeah man c:


----------



## Flop (Jun 16, 2014)

Ye


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 16, 2014)

yes mr fishy


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2014)

yussssss


----------



## Flop (Jun 16, 2014)

ja


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2014)

hai :3


----------



## Flop (Jun 16, 2014)

yesh


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yup yup


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 16, 2014)

aha


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 16, 2014)

No but I may be wrongz


----------



## Flop (Jun 16, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes very


----------



## Flop (Jun 16, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 16, 2014)

Yep


----------



## f11 (Jun 16, 2014)

never seen you


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2014)

ya


----------



## Naiad (Jun 16, 2014)

Yessssssss


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 16, 2014)

mhm


----------



## Naiad (Jun 16, 2014)

Yupp


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nope, sorry to say.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 16, 2014)

kinda


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 16, 2014)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Wabty (Jun 16, 2014)

no


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2014)

sorta


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 16, 2014)

yes


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

yes obviously


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 16, 2014)

No, though I'm sure you're a lovely person.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 16, 2014)

yes c:


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 16, 2014)

si


----------



## The Master (Jun 16, 2014)

No...


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2014)

nope


----------



## Bowie (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Zanessa (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes
#TooFamous


----------



## Naiad (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Bowie (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 17, 2014)

Who are ya?


----------



## Wabty (Jun 17, 2014)

yes


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 17, 2014)

Si


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 17, 2014)

No


----------



## Bowie (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 17, 2014)

yesh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

yiis


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes, I remember you for your gif lol


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

sorta, getting there


----------



## Kildor (Jun 17, 2014)

I haven't seen you before, sorry.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

too much ninja, sorry Kil


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Kildor (Jun 17, 2014)

No, not much


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

yus


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

yus


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 17, 2014)

yis


----------



## Kildor (Jun 17, 2014)

I've seen you quite a few times


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Yep


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 17, 2014)

yessiree


----------



## Alice (Jun 17, 2014)

Well, I've seen you around quite a bit, so yes.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 17, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

yus


----------



## Naiad (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jun 17, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 17, 2014)

Nope and I don't plan to be.


----------



## Hikari (Jun 17, 2014)

No.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 17, 2014)

Hikari said:


> No.



Omg look at the number of your posts. :O
Edit: nvm. It used to be 666 xD


----------



## Bowie (Jun 17, 2014)

No.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 17, 2014)

Bowie said:


> No.


I think you are kinda famous, I mean i've seen you around a lot here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sharkystriker22 said:


> Yup!



I never seen you before.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 17, 2014)

never seen ya


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

yea


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 17, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

yus


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 17, 2014)

yepo


----------



## Bowie (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## squirtle (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Wabty (Jun 17, 2014)

no sorry


----------



## Capella (Jun 17, 2014)

ya


----------



## Byngo (Jun 17, 2014)

Kinda


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 17, 2014)

No


----------



## Byngo (Jun 17, 2014)

Infamous, yes


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 17, 2014)

Yep. ^_^


----------



## Beardo (Jun 17, 2014)

Few times


----------



## Solar (Jun 17, 2014)

I've seen you a couple times :3


----------



## Bowie (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 18, 2014)

yeh <3 that guy doe


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 18, 2014)

yes!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 18, 2014)

yea! haven't seen u in a while tho


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

ya


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

mhmm


----------



## Flop (Jun 18, 2014)

yeah


----------



## The Master (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't know like anyone who posted "yes" on this thread. Lol


----------



## Nkosazana (Jun 18, 2014)

Dont think I've seen you before o.e


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 18, 2014)

so so


----------



## Flop (Jun 18, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)

yuss


----------



## Flop (Jun 18, 2014)

yeee


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)

no you- YES


----------



## f11 (Jun 18, 2014)

yes


----------



## Bowie (Jun 18, 2014)

No.


----------



## Redlatios (Jun 18, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 18, 2014)

yess dat bellydancer do


----------



## Bowie (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 18, 2014)

yes


----------



## Solar (Jun 18, 2014)

yup


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

Ya


----------



## Flop (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## ryan88 (Jun 18, 2014)

yep!


----------



## Flop (Jun 18, 2014)

I've seen you a couple times


----------



## f11 (Jun 18, 2014)

yes


----------



## Flop (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Oriana (Jun 18, 2014)

Nope. Sorry. ≥.≤


----------



## Aerious (Jun 18, 2014)

2famus


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

no srry


----------



## Flop (Jun 18, 2014)

Oriana said:


> Nope. Sorry. ≥.≤



And who exactly are you then?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Capella said:


> no srry



Yep c:


----------



## f11 (Jun 18, 2014)

Yuss


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

yas


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 18, 2014)

Hellz yeah.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 18, 2014)

yeee


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

yas


----------



## Flop (Jun 18, 2014)

Yap


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 18, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Capella (Jun 18, 2014)

nop


----------



## ryan88 (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Jun 18, 2014)

I've seen you on the forum before!~ 
I remember because of your cute signature. : )


----------



## Flop (Jun 18, 2014)

Not really ;-;


----------



## Hikari (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 18, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 18, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 18, 2014)

Yap


----------



## Solar (Jun 18, 2014)

yass


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 18, 2014)

noope


----------



## f11 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ni


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 19, 2014)

yi


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 19, 2014)

No


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 19, 2014)

seen you twice.


----------



## Capella (Jun 19, 2014)

yes


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 19, 2014)

You are everywhere


----------



## Chromie (Jun 19, 2014)

I saw you picking up dates.


----------



## Isabella (Jun 19, 2014)

so famous.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 19, 2014)

Too famous.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 19, 2014)

Actually I declined all of them. They all like apples and apparently they want to eat me


----------



## MayorShelby (Jun 19, 2014)

Seen u


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 19, 2014)

So famous, he could be PFTC.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 19, 2014)

HEY! I see you again.


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

I do not know, am I?


----------



## Chromie (Jun 19, 2014)

Nah.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 19, 2014)

I saw you on a sign on this highway,but then I shot it with a rifle


----------



## Isabella (Jun 19, 2014)

dang harsh ^

yeah, famous for being an apple ?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 19, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

I think you are.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes no


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 19, 2014)

mhm


----------



## JellofishXD (Jun 19, 2014)

yes?


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 19, 2014)

i don't see you too much


----------



## Zanessa (Jun 19, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Flop (Jun 19, 2014)

yap


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 19, 2014)

Yus. I've seen you too many times.


----------



## Brackets (Jun 19, 2014)

I think so


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 19, 2014)

i don't know... don't think so


----------



## Byngo (Jun 19, 2014)

Kinda


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah c:


----------



## Naiad (Jun 19, 2014)

Unfortunately, no. (I really need to start hanging out in Re-Tail/The Caf? more >^<)


----------



## Chromie (Jun 19, 2014)

Not sure. Seems familiar.


----------



## Flop (Jun 19, 2014)

I've seen you a couple times


----------



## effluo (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Hot (Jun 19, 2014)

Mhm.


----------



## amyvity (Jun 19, 2014)

Not that I can think of.


----------



## Hot (Jun 19, 2014)

First time seeing your name as well.


----------



## Hikari (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't think so :c


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 19, 2014)

Nope, my first time seeing you ^^


----------



## Flop (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 19, 2014)

No, sorry. ^^;


----------



## Celes (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes~


----------



## ryan88 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Naiad (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 20, 2014)

yes


----------



## Naiad (Jun 20, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Flop (Jun 20, 2014)

Kinda c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 20, 2014)

mhm


----------



## Chromie (Jun 20, 2014)

Mhm.


----------



## mayordan (Jun 20, 2014)

yeah i saw you once


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 20, 2014)

Kind of. c:


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah! c:


----------



## Flop (Jun 20, 2014)

I've seen you a couple times :3


----------



## Byngo (Jun 20, 2014)

YES


----------



## Flop (Jun 20, 2014)

Nuu who r u
Lol jk of course x3


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Jun 20, 2014)

Yep yep yep eue


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

no


----------



## Flop (Jun 20, 2014)

yep c:


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

yes

ps

flip


----------



## Flop (Jun 20, 2014)

ergh :c

yes


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

yes


----------



## Redlatios (Jun 20, 2014)

Nope


----------



## mob (Jun 20, 2014)

no :<


----------



## Redlatios (Jun 20, 2014)

Nope, but thats a cute parrot lol


----------



## Flop (Jun 20, 2014)

Haven't really seen you much x3  I'm sure I just don't check the right boards


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jun 20, 2014)

I've seen you around...


----------



## Hikari (Jun 20, 2014)

A few times.


----------



## Redlatios (Jun 20, 2014)

nope


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

no


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 20, 2014)

Yep ^^


----------



## effluo (Jun 20, 2014)

I've see you :3


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Jun 20, 2014)

nope :c


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 20, 2014)

nup


----------



## Flop (Jun 20, 2014)

Kind of


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 20, 2014)

you&#39 kinda


----------



## Flop (Jun 20, 2014)

Can't say I've seen you :c


----------



## Isabella (Jun 20, 2014)

yes I think so. Seen you a lot!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 20, 2014)

No. Never seen you.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 20, 2014)

Yesz


----------



## Capella (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Solar (Jun 20, 2014)

yes bae


----------



## Flop (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeep c:


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 20, 2014)

Yep ^^


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Flop (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeahh


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 20, 2014)

Eh


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 20, 2014)

No. Ew. Gross. (Yeah you are.)


----------



## mob (Jun 21, 2014)

nope


----------



## Naiad (Jun 21, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Nkosazana (Jun 21, 2014)

Nu


----------



## mob (Jun 21, 2014)

no? i cant remember lol


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2014)

alot of times


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 21, 2014)

yis


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2014)

Never seen you before


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 21, 2014)

Seen you a few times


----------



## Bowie (Jun 21, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 21, 2014)

mhm


----------



## mob (Jun 22, 2014)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 22, 2014)

yesh


----------



## Chromie (Jun 22, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## Myles (Jun 22, 2014)

i've seen you a few times.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 22, 2014)

Same here.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 22, 2014)

sorta


----------



## ryan88 (Jun 23, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 23, 2014)

Not really


----------



## Flop (Jun 23, 2014)

yap c:


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 23, 2014)

Nah, maybe you should post more. 

By that I mean yes.


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jun 23, 2014)

I think I've seen you around a couple times?? Maybe?? Or maybe I'm thinking of someone else, idk

Either way, sure


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 23, 2014)

I've only seen you once.


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Jun 23, 2014)

Never seen you before!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 23, 2014)

never seen you ;o


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 23, 2014)

yeP


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 23, 2014)

yes, i guess haha


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 24, 2014)

no not really..  hai


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

yes


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

Sorta


----------



## Capella (Jun 24, 2014)

ya


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

Never


----------



## Capella (Jun 24, 2014)

no you have


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 24, 2014)

yeaaa


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

Yesss.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 24, 2014)

Of course my deliciousness


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

ya, only because ariana grande


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 24, 2014)

stitch <3


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

Why u always want to eat me? X(


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

apples are sexy


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

Stitch loves sexy fruit.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


>



those be sexin' eyes

- - - Post Merge - - -




he's hungry for the apple


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm just going to tip-toe away....*runs and screams like a banshee*


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

it's probably better that way......stitch can't control himself


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

*Whispers quitely,"Please tell me he likes regular apples better than goldenapples"*


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

sexually; any apple will do, taste-wise, he likes gala. _you're in the clear *for now*_


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm still running and screaming....* Runs faster than Sonic and Alex Collins and anbody in Twilight Movie.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

U forgot that stitch is genetically engineered, f*** edward from twilight, no one can escape stitch's hungers, apple

ack this is super off-thread topic xD


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

STITCH IS BEGINNING AN APPLE MASSACRE!!!! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES IF YOU'RE AN APPLE! I'm like the only apple tho...


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

bby the only massacre he's after is in the bedroom with his apple
just got really sexual


----------



## Capella (Jun 24, 2014)

ye


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 24, 2014)

never in my life


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> bby the only massacre he's after is in the bedroom with his apple
> just got really sexual



Well it just depends on if you're a boy or girl and if I'm a girl or boy. (I'm a girl. )


----------



## Capella (Jun 24, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> never in my life


yes you have seen me :/
and yeah golden apple I have seen your delicious figure around


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

Capella said:


> yes you have seen me :/
> and yeah golden apple I have seen your delicious figure around



why does this always happen...


----------



## Capella (Jun 24, 2014)

maybe you shouldn't look so juicy


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Capella said:


> maybe you shouldn't look so juicy



dang that was right on point


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

And what is that supposed to mean...???


----------



## Capella (Jun 24, 2014)

apples are good 
you're golden which means the best apple


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> And what is that supposed to mean...???



lol goldenapple, all puns aside, are you actually a girl or boy? xD I feel bad

- - - Post Merge - - -



Capella said:


> apples are good
> you're golden which means the best apple



I second this. Today is officially goldenappleday. Goldenapple wins this thread.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm a girl...

- - - Post Merge - - -



in-a-pickle said:


> lol goldenapple, all puns aside, are you actually a girl or boy? xD I feel bad
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



EVERYDAY IS GOLDENAPPLEDAY!!! >


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

Even better! Yum.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

preach, though you gotta _make room for stitch_ _*wink* *nudge*_


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

Summary so far...
-everyone wants to eat me
-apparently I'm sexy and juicy... o.o
-apparently being a girl makes you taste better.. WT*
And a lot more things I don't want to mention...


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Summary so far...
> -everyone wants to eat me
> -apparently I'm sexy and juicy... o.o
> -apparently being a girl makes you taste better.. WT*
> And a lot more things I don't want to mention...



don't forget about stitch's hunger (or is that a non-mentionable ;D)


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

Hunger for things i don't want to mention....


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

don't _mention_ this to lilo, she gets jealous


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

O.O


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes I see you everywhere.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 24, 2014)

yep


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> O.O



oh no the sex eyes are back, u musnt tempt stitch

don't mind us

- - - Post Merge - - -

ellabella you have to comment on Goldenapple


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

*-*

- - - Post Merge - - -

No why u change your User title....


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> *-*



those eyes just make stitch ornery


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Summary so far...
> -everyone wants to eat me
> -apparently I'm sexy and juicy... o.o
> *-apparently being a girl makes you taste better*.. WT*
> And a lot more things I don't want to mention...




Didn't you know this?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

It's 2 am, how did we end up talking about stitch and apples :/


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

?_?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Its 4am for me...


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Chromie said:


> Didn't you know this?



everyone knows boys taste like hammers and nails, and girls like sugar and spice


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> ?_?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Its 4am for me...



5 am here guys and now I'm just thinking about apples.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> ?_?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Its 4am for me...



Stitch now knows your time zone....be careful


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

Fu**

You don't know what state I live in y'all


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Chromie said:


> 5 am here guys and now I'm just thinking about apples.



it's the best way to think #goldenappleday #still going strong


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Fu**
> 
> You don't know what state I live in y'all



Jersey! Wait..no they're Eastern. Damn it.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Fu**
> 
> You don't know what state I live in y'all



we have all night to guess lil' apll


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

Chromie said:


> Jersey! Wait..no they're Eastern. Damn it.



Y'all don't know which state says y'all?  I don't really have the accent


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Y'all don't know which state says y'all?  I don't really have the accent



TEXAS........

it's only a matter of time before stitch is on your doorstep


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> TEXAS........



FU**


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> FU**



it's too late now apple, you might as well give stitch your phone number


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

817 629 FU**


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> 817 629 FU**



Stitch will spend eternity guessing those last 4 numbers


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

Hint 2750-3000
Its even
Has 3 even 1 odd


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

2841 ^o^ *this is it*


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

Lower...so close o.o


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Hint 2750-3000
> Its even
> Has 3 even 1 odd



I'm gonna figure it out!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

2966 ~~~ smooth as fu**

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chromie said:


> I'm gonna figure it out!



let's tag team this doozy


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

Sorry ment lower than your last number

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fu** I told chromie


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Errrg. 2816


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

Higher o.o


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Where'd Chromie go  Um...i'm guessing 2843 @-@ *dies from sleep deprivation*


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

I told him not to tell you.. lower


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

Yup. I must listen to the golden woman apple.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

pssh....we could all group chat puns together

2834 c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

praise be the golden woman apple, she knows the magic number


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

Lower.. c:


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Lower.. c:



*so close* *i can taste the fruity apple scent*

2825?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

...


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> ...



have i stumbled upon the apple jackpot


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

I wont be able to get my phone till Friday because its at my mom's


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> I wont be able to get my phone till Friday because its at my mom's



ANDDDDDD IIIIIIIIIIIIII, I-eIIIII, will alwayyyyyyyys love youuuuuuuuu

*dedicated to goldenapple*


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

._.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> ._.



the face of someone who has endured it all


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

Yus


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Congrats, but #goldenappleday is officially over, it only lasted a few hours. Some people need to not die in the morning ^0^


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2014)

Wait I don't wanna die...


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Wait I don't wanna die...



Yea neither do I. o.o


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Chromie said:


> Yea neither do I. o.o



xD No no no, i meant of not getting enough sleep /shuffles awkwardly/


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

Pfft this is normal hours for me!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Chromie said:


> Pfft this is normal hours for me!



respect.


----------



## Capella (Jun 24, 2014)

ya


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Capella said:


> ya



yes, because you have two amazing deer gifs, which run in opposite ways awesomely


----------



## Sid2125 (Jun 24, 2014)

I have seen the name before


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 24, 2014)

Only seen you today.


----------



## Sid2125 (Jun 24, 2014)

Same


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 24, 2014)

I've seen you once or twice


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 24, 2014)

All the time.


----------



## Flop (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 24, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 24, 2014)

Not really, nice to meet youuu ;o


----------



## Flop (Jun 24, 2014)

Kinda


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 24, 2014)

sometimes, yeh


----------



## Byngo (Jun 24, 2014)

Kinda


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

I recognize the siggy


----------



## Dandie (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes I've seen you before.


----------



## Hound00med (Jun 24, 2014)

Not seen you before now


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

yep it's the amazing spongebob/eugene/lyman/pun loving fellow.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

yes


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

yep, *marshal is always watching*


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 24, 2014)

yehaw, yep


----------



## Capella (Jun 25, 2014)

ya


----------



## Geoni (Jun 25, 2014)

Mhm!


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, indeed. c:


----------



## Capella (Jun 25, 2014)

ya


----------



## mob (Jun 25, 2014)

yes


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 25, 2014)

yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nu D; hai


----------



## mob (Jun 25, 2014)

yes


----------



## Naiad (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)

for sure


----------



## Naiad (Jun 25, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> for sure



Yup. But this probably wasn't meant for me </3


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)

was going to change it to yup for you haha sooooo

yup


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, Jesus


----------



## Flop (Jun 25, 2014)

yup


----------



## Capella (Jun 25, 2014)

yesss


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 25, 2014)

of course my hyper friend


----------



## Nage (Jun 25, 2014)

no


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 25, 2014)

nah


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 25, 2014)

yah it's everyones favorite italian ^0^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 25, 2014)

^.- stitch bby <3


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 25, 2014)

yes

also hi


----------



## Brad (Jun 25, 2014)

No.


----------



## Capella (Jun 25, 2014)

Ya


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 25, 2014)

yosh


----------



## Alice (Jun 25, 2014)

What a superstar.


----------



## Capella (Jun 25, 2014)

yes


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)

yasss


----------



## Dandie (Jun 25, 2014)

Yep. I saw you literally two seconds ago on another thread.


----------



## mob (Jun 25, 2014)

yes


----------



## Flop (Jun 25, 2014)

Yasss c:


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 25, 2014)

No doubt yes


----------



## Flop (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

yes


----------



## Flop (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd say so


----------



## Byngo (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 25, 2014)

yeaaaaaa


----------



## Flop (Jun 25, 2014)

Only a lot of bit c:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 25, 2014)

yES


----------



## Byngo (Jun 25, 2014)

Mhmm


----------



## Dandie (Jun 25, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## effluo (Jun 25, 2014)

No. Haven't seen you. :/


----------



## hanashi (Jun 25, 2014)

nah, sorry


----------



## radical6 (Jun 25, 2014)

i rarely see you so


----------



## Byngo (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 25, 2014)

Indeed.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 25, 2014)

not really, hai


----------



## mob (Jun 25, 2014)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 25, 2014)

that bird head... xD


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 25, 2014)

gamzee said:


> yes



your avatar is great.


----------



## Dandie (Jun 25, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)

tbh I haven't seen you before :'l


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 25, 2014)

totally


----------



## Deca (Jun 25, 2014)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 25, 2014)

nu D;


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)

idk bud
I feel like I would've remembered that last supper signature haha


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 25, 2014)

Tiger Balloon said:


> Yes



oh my geezus that signature is awesome ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and ya, though I don't know what Okasan is Xd


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes! And thank you about the signature! I'm currently in the process of making a new one.


----------



## Hot (Jun 25, 2014)

First time seeing you.


----------



## rivulet (Jun 25, 2014)

haven't seen you around here


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jun 25, 2014)

No, sorry


----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Jun 25, 2014)

Nope, but your avatar is super adorable. : )


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 25, 2014)

i think so, if you just got a new sig/avatar its why i 
don't recognize ya


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 25, 2014)

Mmmhmm, that steak avatar tho


----------



## chronic (Jun 25, 2014)

recently


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)

chronic is famous world wide let's be real......

okasan=mother
cookingokasan=cookingmama
cookingmama=me


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 25, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> chronic is famous world wide let's be real......
> 
> okasan=mother
> cookingokasan=cookingmama
> cookingmama=me



^-^ I see, clever c:


----------



## Flop (Jun 25, 2014)

Erm, well I've seen you everywhere recently, so yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 25, 2014)

yesh


----------



## Yatogami (Jun 25, 2014)

No..
I have nothing.
I am nothing..
;-;


----------



## Hot (Jun 25, 2014)

I think I've seen you around once or twice.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 25, 2014)

yes your hotness is revered among these parts


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 25, 2014)

oh hai


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 25, 2014)

yep, ellabella is the best italian person.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 25, 2014)

aww stitchh, ur the best <3


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 25, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> aww stitchh, ur the best <3



"tbt means family, and family means nobody gets left behind" 

I'm a sap.


----------



## Flop (Jun 25, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> "tbt means family, and family means nobody gets left behind"
> 
> I'm a sap.



YES YOU'RE MY FAVORITE


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 25, 2014)

Flop said:


> YES YOU'RE MY FAVORITE



ERMAGHERD you're in the disney group with meeeee
Ohana is love, ohana is lyfe.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 25, 2014)

i've been seein ye and yay stitch!
i named my town Kauai after the
place lilo and stitch was inspired from


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Flop (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 26, 2014)

mhm


----------



## Chromie (Jun 26, 2014)

Super famous.


----------



## Capella (Jun 26, 2014)

ya


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 26, 2014)

mmmhmmm, ^oh em gee Invader Zim


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 26, 2014)

WHO ARE YOU?


----------



## Capella (Jun 26, 2014)

Crobatman45 said:


>



you have seen me ((( 
//cries


----------



## f11 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 26, 2014)

yesh mmm


----------



## Titi (Jun 26, 2014)

Have seen around Brewster's.


----------



## mob (Jun 26, 2014)

yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

Ys.


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

420 posts. aka yes


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 26, 2014)

not so far....


----------



## Sid2125 (Jun 26, 2014)

No


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

one day, lil friend :')


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 26, 2014)

hai


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

hey hi hello yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 26, 2014)

yesh


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 28, 2014)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes (And I love your signatures backround, its so pretty)


----------



## Javocado (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes!
You've been hovering over my thread haha xD


----------



## Kildor (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes of course!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 28, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Kildor (Jun 28, 2014)

Nah


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 28, 2014)

yuppers


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 28, 2014)

Kitty2201 said:


> Yes (And I love your signatures backround, its so pretty)



danks

yes


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 28, 2014)

yah, just trade with u haha C:


----------



## Amyy (Jun 28, 2014)

yes c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

nu D;


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 28, 2014)

of course C:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

hai


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 28, 2014)

I think I'm getting up there from my activity over the past few hours.


----------



## Flop (Jun 28, 2014)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> I think I'm getting up there from my activity over the past few hours.



You're supposed to rate the person above you, but yes I think your activity has gone up a lot


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 28, 2014)

Flop said:


> You're supposed to rate the person above you, but yes I think your activity has gone up a lot



I believe the thread is titled "Are *YOU* famous on TBT?"


----------



## Flop (Jun 28, 2014)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> I believe the thread is titled "Are *YOU* famous on TBT?"



I know, it's pretty misleading, actually.  Unfortunately once the flow starts, you gotta go with it x3


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 28, 2014)

Flop said:


> I know, it's pretty misleading, actually.  Unfortunately once the flow starts, you gotta go with it x3



Or just don't follow peer pressure...


----------



## tinybears (Jun 28, 2014)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Or just don't follow peer pressure...


"This game is really simple. What you basically do is look at the poster above you and type if you've seen them on the forum or not"
or read the first post hahah
anyway i've seen you once or twice i think


----------



## ryan88 (Jun 28, 2014)

yes


----------



## Flop (Jun 28, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Titi (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah sure.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 28, 2014)

A lot.^


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jun 28, 2014)

^Sort of? (I've seen you a lot, but only since today, lol)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 28, 2014)

A few times before.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

I've seen you a few times as well.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 28, 2014)

Never seen you.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

yesh


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 28, 2014)

yes^


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 28, 2014)

Many, many times.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 28, 2014)

*YES!*


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 28, 2014)

HELL YEAH!


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 28, 2014)

A lot


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 28, 2014)

Ay, mate!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep c:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 28, 2014)

Ys.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

yush


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuhhhhh.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Yes*


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 28, 2014)

lol bella whats with the font :0


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

_*YES 
YES 
YES*_


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Locket (Jun 28, 2014)

alot of times


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 28, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 28, 2014)

^ who the heck are you


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

I haven't seen you before even though you have quite a bit of posts...


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 29, 2014)

Just saw you today. .


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 29, 2014)

yup


----------



## Naiad (Jun 29, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Flop (Jun 29, 2014)

Kind of


----------



## Hound00med (Jun 29, 2014)

Nah not seen you ever..


----------



## Flop (Jun 29, 2014)

Hmmm, I think I've seen you in the Villager Trading Plaza once or twice


----------



## Byngo (Jun 29, 2014)

Mhmm


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 29, 2014)

Used to be Lunatic, yes i've seen them.


----------



## ryan88 (Jun 29, 2014)

yes


----------



## Byngo (Jun 29, 2014)

Mmm, no


----------



## Sid2125 (Jun 29, 2014)

I think I have seen you before the ame seems familiar


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes I am. I'm known for advertising and pi***** people off.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 29, 2014)

And you're also known for not reading rules.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2014)

420blazeityoloswag4jesus said:


> And you're also known for not reading rules.



Yeah I have a few infractions


----------



## Flop (Jun 29, 2014)

I'd say so.

Oh.


----------



## Locket (Jun 29, 2014)

Alot of times!


----------



## Flop (Jun 29, 2014)

YEahhh


----------



## Byngo (Jun 29, 2014)

YES


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2014)

yes


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

ya


----------



## Locket (Jun 29, 2014)

you have been PMing me!So ya


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 29, 2014)

Not really no


----------



## Flop (Jun 29, 2014)

Kind of


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

Yas


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 29, 2014)

no D; hai


----------



## Flop (Jun 29, 2014)

Not really D:


----------



## Capella (Jun 29, 2014)

you do know me I just changed my username
(capella)

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg flop curse you
ya u famous


----------



## Naiad (Jun 29, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 29, 2014)

yep C:


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 30, 2014)

Ye.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 30, 2014)

Nope


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yush


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Titi (Jun 30, 2014)

Never seen for some reason.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 30, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Twinrova (Jun 30, 2014)

yes


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yuppers


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Flop (Jun 30, 2014)

Haven't seen you before 0_o


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Yush^


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 30, 2014)

I just saw you today haha..


----------



## Titi (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah and also I love Stitch.


----------



## Sid2125 (Jun 30, 2014)

Only on this thread


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes, once or twice.


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes, I think.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Never seen before.

(Is that a Menma icon?)


----------



## mstout (Jun 30, 2014)

Nope, haven't seen lol


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 30, 2014)

I haven't seen you... No.


----------



## Sid2125 (Jun 30, 2014)

Nope


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 30, 2014)

I've only seen you around a handfull of times I believe


----------



## Mario97 (Jun 30, 2014)

I just joined today but I've seen you around a few times already.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Nope.^


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 30, 2014)

@mario97 you'll get there lil blubby :')

edit: ninja'd, yes.


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Jun 30, 2014)

nope


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Never seen you before.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 30, 2014)

haven't seen you before today (I don't think?) but still yes!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 30, 2014)

yep


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah, seen you around.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 30, 2014)

nu D:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 30, 2014)

nope


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 30, 2014)

definitely


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Nope


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 30, 2014)

yep


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 30, 2014)

I've seen you a bit.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 30, 2014)

No D:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 30, 2014)

A lot in the past.


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah, kinda stopped going to the basement ^^; bc of school

And yes, you are.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 30, 2014)

yep


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Capella (Jun 30, 2014)

no


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 30, 2014)

lol never


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jun 30, 2014)

yes, like 5 times


----------



## mapleshine (Jun 30, 2014)

Havent seen you, hi!


----------



## ryan88 (Jun 30, 2014)

nope


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 30, 2014)

yeperooski


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 30, 2014)

yep


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Jun 30, 2014)

I think I've seen you once. Hi!


----------



## Capella (Jun 30, 2014)

no


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 30, 2014)

yes


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 30, 2014)

jess


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 30, 2014)

yep :X


----------



## Capella (Jun 30, 2014)

are you new
hi!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 30, 2014)

Didn't you just move here from Africa?


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2014)

yes hi hello


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Jun 30, 2014)

yup


----------



## betty (Jun 30, 2014)

I've seen you many times


----------



## Geoni (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 30, 2014)

Sorta :/


----------



## mishka (Jun 30, 2014)

yep lol


----------



## CR33P (Jun 30, 2014)

no


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 30, 2014)

yep.


----------



## Capella (Jun 30, 2014)

welcome to the world! <3 
its a boy


----------



## mishka (Jun 30, 2014)

no


----------



## Capella (Jun 30, 2014)

no
but you have calls signature which is bootiful


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 30, 2014)

I might be one day, if I can remember to bounce my pecks.

*bounces pecks


----------



## Capella (Jun 30, 2014)

no


----------



## Naiad (Jul 1, 2014)

Yup


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 1, 2014)

yes


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

no


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 1, 2014)

NO


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

who r u


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 1, 2014)

NO NO NO


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

how you say "shiny" with, how you say "sandwich"


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

no !!!!!111111


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 1, 2014)

No.. I've NEVER seen you before.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 1, 2014)

yes


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

eet is the same person. not fairz


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 1, 2014)

nope


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 1, 2014)

bahaha


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 1, 2014)

nope d


----------



## Naiad (Jul 1, 2014)

I consider all everone my friends because I don't actually have any :'D
I know all of you *rolls away dramatically*


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I consider all everone my friends because I don't actually have any :'D
> I know all of you *rolls away dramatically*



You're my friend ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## mapleshine (Jul 1, 2014)

Yes, can't forget that cute avatar!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

Mmhmm.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 1, 2014)

NOPE


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

wat is that ^


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 1, 2014)

;D


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

like seriously who is that


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 1, 2014)

I dunno what that crazy guy is saying.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 1, 2014)

who are you?


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 1, 2014)

please-put-my-name-in-bold


----------



## matt (Jul 1, 2014)

Yes I'm famous for the letter changing game


----------



## radical6 (Jul 1, 2014)

kind of


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 1, 2014)

mhm


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

ya


----------



## Sid2125 (Jul 1, 2014)

yes


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 1, 2014)

what is TBT mean?


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 1, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> what is TBT mean?



The Bell Tree


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

no


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 1, 2014)

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
_(read: yes)_


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 1, 2014)

nope


----------



## MayorAqua (Jul 1, 2014)

Never.


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

no


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

who is that


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hai-


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

its ella McBella


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 1, 2014)

are you always in a pickle sir?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

quite certainly


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

nope


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 1, 2014)

who are you ew


----------



## Geoni (Jul 1, 2014)

Mhm!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

yes, from mafia :X


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

heck no
ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 1, 2014)

yep


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

mmhmm


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

hecck no


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

pls this person is a no-swag noob ^


----------



## Naiad (Jul 1, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Rcky (Jul 1, 2014)

Nope! But if you've been on the Villager trading forums, you're gonna see me a lot, lot, lot more.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 1, 2014)

No, never seen you before.


----------



## mapleshine (Jul 1, 2014)

I recognize your previous name yes.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 1, 2014)

Yup



420blazeityoloswag4jesus said:


> No, never seen you before.



Ohmigod.


----------



## mapleshine (Jul 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> Ohmigod.


My reaction. :')

And yes.


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

no


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 1, 2014)

mmm sorta ^.^


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> Ohmigod.





mapleshine said:


> My reaction. :')
> 
> And yes.



What? .___.

And yea


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 2, 2014)

no


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 2, 2014)

Nu D:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 2, 2014)

yep


----------



## Naiad (Jul 2, 2014)

Yup


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 2, 2014)

yep


----------



## betty (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Capella (Jul 2, 2014)

no


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 2, 2014)

No (Sorry don't think I've seen you before)


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 2, 2014)

nope


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 2, 2014)

No


----------



## Naiad (Jul 2, 2014)

Maybe?


----------



## Capella (Jul 2, 2014)

Kitty2201 said:


> No (Sorry don't think I've seen you before)



lol no u have 
i changed my user
yes


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 2, 2014)

who? _(yeah)_
~1069~ posts


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 2, 2014)

Psh naw


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 2, 2014)

Totally!!!


----------



## Flop (Jul 2, 2014)

No


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yes


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 3, 2014)

yep >D


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

booo


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 3, 2014)

yehawwwyep


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 3, 2014)

yep.


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

no


----------



## Solar (Jul 3, 2014)

no


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

umm i think so?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? 
probs not


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 3, 2014)

hey its...oh wait nvm


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 3, 2014)

oh pst, who even ^


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 3, 2014)

hai ms kitty


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

no


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

no


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

no 
,


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

still no


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

No.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 3, 2014)

No.


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

yes!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 3, 2014)

no


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 3, 2014)

oui oui


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 3, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

sorta


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 3, 2014)

Sorta? SORTA? Do you even go on this for - no jk.

Yeah, I see u all the time.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 3, 2014)

Nah, never ever, who the hell are you?

Jokes, yeah, obv.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 3, 2014)

yeah!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 3, 2014)

o-o you changed your signature 

hi


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

yes!!!! errrr meh gerrrrd!!!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah sorta.


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

mhm kinda


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

never


----------



## Zander (Jul 3, 2014)

Who are you again?


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

nope


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

no


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

NO


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

never ever


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

WHO ARE YOU?


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

no


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

NEIGH


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

nein


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 3, 2014)

Yuuuuuuup


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 3, 2014)

Well in chat I always bounce my pecks, so...


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

NO


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 3, 2014)

yes m dear


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## fairyring (Jul 3, 2014)

yup!


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

yas


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 3, 2014)

Apparently anybody who posts on a regular basis considers themselves "famous".

So no.


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

No


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 3, 2014)

everywhere


----------



## Keitara (Jul 3, 2014)

of course


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

Swiftstream! What's up?! 

Yes


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

no


----------



## Felix (Jul 3, 2014)

no


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't think so


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

heck no


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 3, 2014)

kinda


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 3, 2014)

no


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 3, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 3, 2014)

yas!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 4, 2014)

oh hai


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 4, 2014)

no


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 4, 2014)

yep :}


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 4, 2014)

stitch ;o


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

yep


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 4, 2014)

ya i seen u


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 4, 2014)

naw D:


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 4, 2014)

yeh now i know


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

yep!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 4, 2014)

No


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

yes! Your the richest guy on TBT!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 4, 2014)

yes i think


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 4, 2014)

No...I don't think I've seen you.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

yep


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 4, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## tarakdeep (Jul 4, 2014)

no


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 4, 2014)

hmm yes i believe


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 4, 2014)

hai


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 5, 2014)

yeee


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

yes


----------



## nard (Jul 5, 2014)

Oh, I've seen Ryan everywhere. ._.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

i seen you!


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

Yas


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

yes!


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

Yussh


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 5, 2014)

naw


----------



## Tinkalila (Jul 5, 2014)

nope, haven't seen you!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 5, 2014)

No


----------



## Capella (Jul 5, 2014)

ya


----------



## ethre (Jul 5, 2014)

Mhmm! You entered a giveaway of mine ^^


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 5, 2014)

i think so, (if you just changed your username)


----------



## Geoni (Jul 5, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

yes


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 5, 2014)

No

EDIT: we posted at the same time


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

yes!


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 5, 2014)

No


----------



## Capella (Jul 5, 2014)

mmno


----------



## Flop (Jul 5, 2014)

Who r u hwat


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

yes


----------



## Smokey (Jul 5, 2014)

haven't seen you outside of this thread lol


----------



## Capella (Jul 5, 2014)

no


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 5, 2014)

Yep


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 5, 2014)

Smokey said:


> haven't seen you outside of this thread lol




hi hello, i've never seen you before. hi


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 5, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 5, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Jawile (Jul 5, 2014)

Never seen ya, sorry.


----------



## Capella (Jul 5, 2014)

i think


----------



## Hot (Jul 5, 2014)

Yup.
but tbh i confuse you with pom (or is that you i don't even know).


----------



## Capella (Jul 5, 2014)

that was me

i changed my username back to capella


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 5, 2014)

yesh


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Flop (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 6, 2014)

yes


----------



## mob (Jul 6, 2014)

yes, ,


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Aradai (Jul 6, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 6, 2014)

Afraid not :/


----------



## Capella (Jul 6, 2014)

nerds arent famous sorry


----------



## Aradai (Jul 6, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 6, 2014)

Capella said:


> nerds arent famous sorry



excuuuse you, talking to the KING of the nurds


----------



## Capella (Jul 6, 2014)

whtever l0l 
no


----------



## FuzzyMonster (Jul 6, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Capella (Jul 6, 2014)

no


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yep! If you are the one that is part of doe cycling


----------



## Capella (Jul 6, 2014)

yes
im the only one in doe cycling??


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 6, 2014)

I guess so


----------



## Byngo (Jul 6, 2014)

Yaas


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 6, 2014)

Capella said:


> yes
> im the only one in doe cycling??



I seen you! And Capella, I remember you changed you name to Jupiter or something else


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 7, 2014)

I believe so.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 7, 2014)

yeah

1,234 posts :')


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

Hahahahahaha. No.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 7, 2014)

rip me...

yeah :'l


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 7, 2014)

lol yep!


----------



## Capella (Jul 7, 2014)

lol nope!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 7, 2014)

oh my god someone pls call a stalker-alert on this bae


----------



## Serk102 (Jul 7, 2014)

You've been a member 3 months and you already have over 6,000 posts, so I have no doubt that you're famous to some people here.

I've never heard of you though.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 7, 2014)

Can't let you do that, Johnny.


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 7, 2014)

yes


----------



## Capella (Jul 7, 2014)

Nerd


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 7, 2014)

No.


----------



## Capella (Jul 7, 2014)

Serk102 said:


> You've been a member 3 months and you already have over 6,000 posts, so I have no doubt that you're famous to some people here.
> 
> I've never heard of you though.



hes been on here longer than a month and he doesn't have 6k posts??? 
and no shinysandwich


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 7, 2014)

Capella said:


> hes been on here longer than a month and he doesn't have 6k posts???
> and no shinysandwich



lol cap he was talking about you.


----------



## Capella (Jul 7, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> lol cap he was talking about you.



i know
shh


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 7, 2014)

Yesh


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 7, 2014)

YeshYesh


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 7, 2014)

nope D:


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

What defines popularity? Profile views? Number of friends? How many people know you? Posts?


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 7, 2014)

If they've seen you or not. Yes


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 7, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Capella (Jul 7, 2014)

WonderK said:


> What defines popularity? Profile views? Number of friends? How many people know you? Posts?



if they're famous to *you*
no


----------



## Hikari (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes, mafia games.


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 7, 2014)

yes
hoenne rp that I abandned sorry!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 7, 2014)

yepp


----------



## Capella (Jul 7, 2014)

lol no


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 7, 2014)

*le wild cap appears* (how does she know when i'm here)


----------



## Hikari (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Geneve (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't know if I've seen you around.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 7, 2014)

Not at all but I don't mind <:


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 7, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## f11 (Jul 7, 2014)

I've never seen you.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 7, 2014)

kinda yeah


----------



## Byngo (Jul 7, 2014)

Yaaaas


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 7, 2014)

yeeeeaaaaaa


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 7, 2014)

Yesh


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 7, 2014)

I see you arounddd


----------



## mob (Jul 7, 2014)

yes


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 7, 2014)

ack, afraid not. (but kudos to that bird avatar)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 7, 2014)

helloo


----------



## FuzzyMonster (Jul 7, 2014)

Yep


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 7, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 7, 2014)

Haven't seen you around before.


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 7, 2014)

Nope, haven't seen you


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 7, 2014)

a little


----------



## NotAlice (Jul 7, 2014)

Not yet, but I'm building a brand here. Faceless Peach shant be forgotten


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

Not yet. Good luck! registered on my birthday!


----------



## locker (Jul 7, 2014)

no


----------



## Capella (Jul 7, 2014)

no


----------



## mishka (Jul 7, 2014)

no


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 7, 2014)

Yea


----------



## Saylor (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## mob (Jul 7, 2014)

no


----------



## locker (Jul 7, 2014)

no


----------



## Saylor (Jul 7, 2014)

Nope

Edit: I've seen you, locker


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 7, 2014)

No


----------



## Saylor (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah but only in the basement


----------



## Aerious (Jul 7, 2014)

I've never seen 3/4ths of you people saying yes.

also no


----------



## Capella (Jul 7, 2014)

no lol!!!!


----------



## locker (Jul 7, 2014)

nope


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## FuzzyMonster (Jul 8, 2014)

No


----------



## Capella (Jul 8, 2014)

no


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 8, 2014)

yesh


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

yeees


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 8, 2014)

Yep (did you change your un though?)


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes I've seen you, and yeah I did, used to be sailorg


----------



## Jawile (Jul 8, 2014)

Seen ya a couple times, not too much.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 8, 2014)

never in my life
actually I see you everywhere


----------



## Beardo (Jul 8, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Jollian (Jul 8, 2014)

yea


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 8, 2014)

no 

hello :3


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 8, 2014)

mayorjillian said:


> yea



never seen you

hi hello

EDIT: bonk. ninja'd. Hi stream


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Capella (Jul 8, 2014)

ya


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 8, 2014)

yes


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

I'd like to believe so. I don't know. I know like 5 people.

edit: YES


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 8, 2014)

Ive seen you like a billion times today.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

Alright. I'm famous. Awesome. This feels fantastic.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 8, 2014)

nope, never seen you in my life


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 8, 2014)

Don't think I've seen you before


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

Ok. Nevermind. That ended quickly. Never seen you before kitty.


----------



## Alice (Jul 8, 2014)

I've seen you around. Mostly because I browse the museum a lot.


----------



## Capella (Jul 8, 2014)

ya


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 8, 2014)

nooooo I don't really see you around


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 8, 2014)

everywhere in the museum o3o


----------



## Javocado (Jul 8, 2014)

Of course!


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

A couple times


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 8, 2014)

@Jav 100% yes!
@Saylor 100% yes!


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

Haven't seen you until today. So no.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 8, 2014)

Quit lying! -.-
:'l
yes


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow. You caught me. Yeah, I've seen you around.


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 8, 2014)

not usually, but i saw you a second ago


----------



## Saylor (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Flop (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeeeep


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 9, 2014)

Dunno, but I do get around xD also on here like 8-9 hours out of the day+


----------



## WonderK (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 9, 2014)

All the time


----------



## WonderK (Jul 9, 2014)

Awesome avatar. 

Anyway, no. never seen you before.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 9, 2014)

Sort of, seen you a few times in the basement


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 9, 2014)

Yesh hai kitty <3


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 9, 2014)

lol who is that wild person ^


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Capella (Jul 9, 2014)

no


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2014)

no


----------



## Capella (Jul 9, 2014)

no lol!


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't...think so. I mean, I'm just here, and I don't know if anyone talks about me or sees me much.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 9, 2014)

haven't seen you before yesturday


----------



## WonderK (Jul 9, 2014)

I see you all the time.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 9, 2014)

a little


----------



## CR33P (Jul 9, 2014)

everywhere


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 9, 2014)

See you around sometimes.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 9, 2014)

Only see you playing forum games. So... Sort of?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 9, 2014)

never in my life
hehehehe


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 9, 2014)

Sorry, do I know you...?

maybee


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 9, 2014)

Don't recall seeing you before ^ Hmmm..


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't remember ever seeing you o3o

hello


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 9, 2014)

I see you all the time ^^


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 9, 2014)

yes many times


----------



## Saylor (Jul 9, 2014)

A few times, yeah


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 9, 2014)

Seen you a few times ^


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 9, 2014)

Seen you, like twice


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 10, 2014)

yep, I think so


----------



## Capella (Jul 10, 2014)

no


----------



## WonderK (Jul 10, 2014)

Sort of.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 10, 2014)

quite a few times recently :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 10, 2014)

No, sorry D; hai though


----------



## WonderK (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 10, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

yup


----------



## Saylor (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't think so. Hey!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 10, 2014)

no. never in my life. ever.

jk i see you everywhere


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 10, 2014)

I dont think i have


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

haven't seen you. no


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 10, 2014)

yus

btw i like ur sig


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

YES! like yours as well! [:


----------



## WonderK (Jul 10, 2014)

Never seen you before except today.


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

touch?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 10, 2014)

Mhm recently in here


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

same


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## WonderK (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

Mhm


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 10, 2014)

A few times recently


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

Mhm same


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Jul 10, 2014)

No :c


----------



## WonderK (Jul 10, 2014)

No.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 10, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 10, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 10, 2014)

I seen everyone. YEP!


----------



## kittylover1379 (Jul 10, 2014)

a few times


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 10, 2014)

Nope, never seen you before.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 10, 2014)

I&39;ve never seen you around


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

Seen you only today


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 10, 2014)

Yup, seen you.


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 10, 2014)

Not really


----------



## Flop (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Sure


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh yes. Hai.


----------



## Delphine (Jul 11, 2014)

Never saw you before. But that's probably because there are some parts of the forums I have never been to...
Anyway, hi!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 11, 2014)

I've seen you, yes.


----------



## Jawile (Jul 11, 2014)

Not too much, but yeah.


----------



## DaisyDynamite (Jul 11, 2014)

Weirdly enough, no :S


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2014)

Nope! So hi there~ nice to meet you


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 11, 2014)

Yup, see you quite often <:


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2014)

Same to you~ I see you a lot now-a-days


----------



## A Legend (Jul 11, 2014)

I've seen you for ages and admire your art and kindness!


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 11, 2014)

I've seen you around quite a bit, ^


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 11, 2014)

I've seen you around the VTP once or twice


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

mhm


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes


----------



## f11 (Jul 11, 2014)

Yee


----------



## Kildor (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes m8


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

sure


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

Well, not outside of the basement, but yeah.


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

mhm same


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2014)

Yup I seen you a lot recently~


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 11, 2014)

I've seen you around quite a bit. ^


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2014)

Yup i have seen you around too :3


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 11, 2014)

Hmm...nope


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2014)

I havent seen you either so Hi there!


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

I see you


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2014)

And I see you~


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

i c u


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

yo te veo


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 11, 2014)

oui


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 11, 2014)

si


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

Jk girl, I've seen you.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 11, 2014)

I see you every now and again


----------



## Capella (Jul 11, 2014)

no


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 11, 2014)

I see you quite often


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Capella (Jul 11, 2014)

no


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 11, 2014)

yessss


----------



## Locket (Jul 11, 2014)

Ninja'd


----------



## ethre (Jul 11, 2014)

Hm, I don't think I've ever seen you on the forums.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 11, 2014)

No


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 11, 2014)

yes


----------



## Locket (Jul 11, 2014)

alot


----------



## Capella (Jul 11, 2014)

ya


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes.. Seen you around the forums lots. ^


----------



## Flop (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 11, 2014)

Most definitely! ^


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Mhm


----------



## Creamy (Jul 11, 2014)

lol not really


----------



## Capella (Jul 11, 2014)

no


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 11, 2014)

*Wishes she was*


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 11, 2014)

you gave me a shiny blissey! i see you a bit when i lurk around the forums!


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Nah


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 11, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Myst (Jul 12, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes~


----------



## mob (Jul 12, 2014)

yea


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 12, 2014)

errrr....I don't think so.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

Yea~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 12, 2014)

Nu


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

Nope~


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes :3


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

Yup


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 12, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 12, 2014)

Many times c:


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 12, 2014)

yup~~
I love the fans~~
*turns all my my fans on with hair rippling in the air like Julian's so fab mane of gorgeous gorgeousness~~


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 12, 2014)

yep.~


----------



## Myst (Jul 12, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jul 12, 2014)

yes


----------



## Flop (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes~


----------



## Flop (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeeee


----------



## Amyy (Jul 12, 2014)

yess


----------



## Astro0 (Jul 12, 2014)

yeees


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 12, 2014)

Nuu D;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 12, 2014)

I've certainly seen you, so yes <:


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 12, 2014)

yeah.


----------



## Emily (Jul 12, 2014)

Well sort of i guess


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah I have seen you around


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 12, 2014)

Not really


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

Yup, I have seen you quite a few times


----------



## SharJoY (Jul 12, 2014)

I think this is my first time seeing you.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 12, 2014)

I've seen you a lot in the past few days


----------



## WonderK (Jul 12, 2014)

Seen you a little bit here and there.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 12, 2014)

yes


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

yes


----------



## Capella (Jul 12, 2014)

ya


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

yup


----------



## WonderK (Jul 12, 2014)

The same 10 people keep posting in this thread so obviously the answers will be yes.

On topic: Yes.


----------



## f11 (Jul 12, 2014)

yeee


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

Nope never seen you before~ soooo Nice to meet you!


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 12, 2014)

So many times ;-;
hello fellow eevee lover


----------



## Aradai (Jul 12, 2014)

Who are you?


----------



## Capella (Jul 12, 2014)

ye


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes- once or twice


----------



## Capella (Jul 12, 2014)

no


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 12, 2014)

No.


----------



## Capella (Jul 12, 2014)

YEEEE


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 12, 2014)

Yapp.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Myst (Jul 12, 2014)

Sort-of.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

I dont know it is a ~-=+MYSTERY+=-~


----------



## Capella (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 12, 2014)

No


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

Yup~


----------



## Caius (Jul 12, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

Yup~ you are everywhere these past couple days


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 12, 2014)

No yeah

- - - Post Merge - - -

NO


----------



## Capella (Jul 12, 2014)

nope


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 12, 2014)

Capella said:


> nope



Hahaha... NO


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes~


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes : p


----------



## CR33P (Jul 12, 2014)

a little


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes, yes you are


----------



## Sid2125 (Jul 12, 2014)

Seen you before


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

I cant remember you ;3; But Hi there~


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 12, 2014)

yes


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 12, 2014)

Seen you a few times here and there ^ (Loooove your birthstones!! <3)


----------



## CR33P (Jul 12, 2014)

no


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

Nope~


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 12, 2014)

Mainly today


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 12, 2014)

Why thank you~
seen you a lot too


----------



## maepay123 (Jul 13, 2014)

yep!


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

From 1 PM here I started seeing you.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 13, 2014)

yes


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

Started seeing you today.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 13, 2014)

Nu, hai


----------



## mstout (Jul 13, 2014)

Nope


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 13, 2014)

more than likely not


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 13, 2014)

Nope


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 13, 2014)

Nope. But with that many posts, I'm surprised I haven't. xD


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 13, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 13, 2014)

I've seen you once or twice


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 13, 2014)

nay


----------



## Capella (Jul 13, 2014)

no


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 13, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 13, 2014)

kinda


----------



## Myst (Jul 13, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes, haven't seen you in a while though


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 13, 2014)

yes, especially in the past few days


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 13, 2014)

not really :/


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 13, 2014)

Nope


----------



## CR33P (Jul 13, 2014)

yes


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 13, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 13, 2014)

Nope


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 13, 2014)

Nope


----------



## CR33P (Jul 13, 2014)

nop


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jul 13, 2014)

No


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 13, 2014)

Nope


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 13, 2014)

yep


----------



## Bcat (Jul 13, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 13, 2014)

no


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 13, 2014)

Only today


----------



## Myst (Jul 13, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Capella (Jul 13, 2014)

no


----------



## Aradai (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 13, 2014)

Sorry don't think I've seen you before


----------



## Naiad (Jul 13, 2014)

Yup


----------



## CR33P (Jul 13, 2014)

yes


----------



## Capella (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Mario97 (Jul 14, 2014)

A little


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 14, 2014)

Nope


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 14, 2014)

Yesh


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

yes


----------



## Saylor (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

yes!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 14, 2014)

Sort of, seen you a few times in the basement


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

yes


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 14, 2014)

Of course, I hide in the basement waiting for you ;D
 and Yes your Famous~


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 14, 2014)

yep.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh Yeah~


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 14, 2014)

Of course~


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 14, 2014)

You know it!


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 14, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## nard (Jul 14, 2014)

Seen you a couple times! c:


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 14, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 14, 2014)

No ._.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 14, 2014)

ya m8


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 14, 2014)

yes cooking mama


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 14, 2014)

Yea


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 14, 2014)

nah m8 haven't seen you before
hi hello


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 14, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Aradai (Jul 14, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 14, 2014)

once


----------



## Aradai (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 14, 2014)

yes


----------



## Saylor (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## kuseiro (Jul 14, 2014)

Yep


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

no


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 14, 2014)

no


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah - I remember you played my "Who's that Villager?" game.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

a little


----------



## Flop (Jul 14, 2014)

Erm, yeah


----------



## Saylor (Jul 14, 2014)

A couple times, yeah


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 14, 2014)

Sailor Taylor ;]


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 14, 2014)

A little


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

yes


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes.  I've seen you around before.


----------



## Jollian (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah, I've seen you around a bit


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 14, 2014)

no


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 14, 2014)

Yah, I drew art for you. xD


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 14, 2014)

No


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 14, 2014)

No


----------



## Myst (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

barely


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 15, 2014)

Yup


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeppity Yup


----------



## mob (Jul 15, 2014)

no.


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

ya


----------



## mob (Jul 15, 2014)

i used to be gamzee lol
but yeah you are famous.


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

oh oops sorry 
yes


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

Capella said:


> ya



cap u freak, staph with that meme


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

no !


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 15, 2014)

Most definitely!  ^ See you all the time


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

Yep, that kitty travels the forum (as in, your avatar , lol)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yep (lol)


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah (see you a lot in the basement)


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

yep.


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

ew


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

gross nasty ew barf ew


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

who r u


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

oh my god, why is jennifer lawrence now blue?


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> oh my god, why is jennifer lawrence now blue?



she's a smurf now cant u read?!1


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

HECK NO


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

CR33P said:


> she's a smurf now cant u read?!1



oh, congrats to her.


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

HECK NO !


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 15, 2014)

who are u


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

HECK NO !!!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

Capella said:


> HECK NO !


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 15, 2014)

i've seen you on disney lil feller


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

HECK NO


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

Capella said:


> HECK NO


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2014)

HECK NO ~!!


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

HECK NO


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

CR33P said:


> HECK NO



ermagherd you stole Capella's thing, she gonna kill somebody.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

i didnt steal!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 15, 2014)

yes smurf


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## radical6 (Jul 15, 2014)

ew who r u


----------



## Kildor (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes maybe


----------



## Byngo (Jul 15, 2014)

yas


----------



## Kildor (Jul 15, 2014)

Yus ♥


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 15, 2014)

ya
{ilu kallie}


----------



## Jawile (Jul 15, 2014)

no


----------



## radical6 (Jul 15, 2014)

no i barely see u anymore


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 15, 2014)

no!!!!!!! nerd
JASON WHY DID U REMOVE ME FROM UR SIGNATUR U BTCH


----------



## Jawile (Jul 15, 2014)

alise said:


> no!!!!!!! nerd
> JASON WHY DID U REMOVE ME FROM UR SIGNATUR U BTCH



because it was an extra line
3 lines > 4 lines


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 15, 2014)

WHY U NO PLAY MAFIA ANYMOREEEEEE

no


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 15, 2014)

yes <3


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Jul 15, 2014)

No


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 15, 2014)

Nope


----------



## PrincessBella (Jul 15, 2014)

No


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 15, 2014)

No


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes, but only one time that I can remember.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

ER no.


----------



## Flop (Jul 15, 2014)

Yaaa


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 15, 2014)

yep


----------



## mob (Jul 15, 2014)

no


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 15, 2014)

Nu


----------



## Saylor (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 15, 2014)

Mhm


----------



## mob (Jul 15, 2014)

no


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 15, 2014)

Yep c:


----------



## Caius (Jul 15, 2014)

Never seen you


----------



## Naiad (Jul 15, 2014)

All the time


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 15, 2014)

a tiny bit


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

Of course, the blue smurf celebrity maker.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

Of course, the blue smurf celebrity maker. (I figure we're just repeating stuff)


----------



## CR33P (Jul 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## Capella (Jul 16, 2014)

ew no


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 16, 2014)

of course, the blue celebrity smurf maker. AKA NOT


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 16, 2014)

Erm I don't think so...


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 16, 2014)

Haven't seen you either.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

no but good try


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 16, 2014)

View attachment 56259


----------



## WonderK (Jul 16, 2014)

Never seen you in my life.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 16, 2014)

I guess the memes are over  

Yep.


----------



## Capella (Jul 16, 2014)

welcome to the forums !


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 16, 2014)

um, I'm sorry, have we met?


----------



## Capella (Jul 16, 2014)

no


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 16, 2014)

Too creepy mann.


https://imgur.com/CAZcD03


----------



## Kiikay (Jul 16, 2014)

no


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 16, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 16, 2014)

yes


----------



## Songbird (Jul 16, 2014)

I've seen you.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 16, 2014)

alise said:


> yes <3



Awwwww thanks!

Never seen you, probs because Mafia is my life. I'll post in different areas once I get a 2DS.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 16, 2014)

Er....I think so?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 16, 2014)

Hmmm.... 
View attachment 56339


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 16, 2014)

All over the word games, yes, lol.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 16, 2014)

No, but your name looks like Raphemisa. (Anybody who's seen the original Dark Veil RP knows what I'm talking about.)


----------



## Byngo (Jul 16, 2014)

Yas


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 16, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Flop (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeeep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## WonderK (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mhm


----------



## Aizu (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah ^ - ^


----------



## WonderK (Jul 16, 2014)

First time I'm seeing you. So no.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Jul 16, 2014)

I've seen you once. But I'm fairly new to this site- so maybe!


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 16, 2014)

Is this even a question? Everyone knows me for my bouncing pecks.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 16, 2014)

Seen you once. So yeah. Maybe.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

yes


----------



## Myst (Jul 16, 2014)

Somewhat.


----------



## Holla (Jul 16, 2014)

Sort of, but I've only seen you in the Basement section.


----------



## Myst (Jul 16, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 16, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Myst (Jul 16, 2014)

Somewhat.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 16, 2014)

usually only in the basement


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 16, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 16, 2014)

yes


----------



## WonderK (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Edzers (Jul 16, 2014)

Nvm, Yes.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 16, 2014)

No

Hi


----------



## MayorErin (Jul 16, 2014)

uhmm i thINK i saw you earlier. not sure tho


----------



## WonderK (Jul 16, 2014)

Sort of.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 16, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 16, 2014)

I believe above me is the spiderfan.  So yeah.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 17, 2014)

Spider-fan, Spider-fan, does whatever a spider-fan does.

Yep!


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 17, 2014)

Awesome lol.

Oh and I still recognize you.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)

Nope!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 17, 2014)

er, no.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 17, 2014)

My associate


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

yes. lmao. forthe general public maybe not.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 17, 2014)

Yep


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 17, 2014)

Nope, never seen you before ^


----------



## Flop (Jul 17, 2014)

Not sure


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 17, 2014)

yes


----------



## Flop (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 17, 2014)

yES


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

no


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 17, 2014)

Yesh recently


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

recently yes.


----------



## Flop (Jul 17, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

yes


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 17, 2014)

Ninja'd. 

I've seen you around.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 17, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 17, 2014)

yep.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 17, 2014)

Yep, you made my siggy haha.


----------



## Keyblade (Jul 17, 2014)

no, i have not seen u


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 17, 2014)

Lol how. jk. 

No.


----------



## Holla (Jul 17, 2014)

Nope never.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 17, 2014)

I've seen you once.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 17, 2014)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 18, 2014)

Yep


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 18, 2014)

Lol who is this poser. *shouts* POSER > 

Jk, ily.


----------



## uncle (Jul 18, 2014)

Nope, but cool signature


----------



## radical6 (Jul 18, 2014)

who are u


----------



## Myst (Jul 18, 2014)

Somewhat.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 18, 2014)

Totally! Hi, Myst! XD


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 18, 2014)

Afraid not.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 18, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 18, 2014)

Sometimes


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 18, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 18, 2014)

Mhm C:


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 18, 2014)

the-amazing-but-still-not-as-cool-as-her-radical-friend-stitch-


----------



## Capella (Jul 18, 2014)

you wish


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Crobatman45 (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 18, 2014)

no? Maybe once in the basement


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes, apparently _did not_ make my signature. *shuffles awkwardly*


----------



## Capella (Jul 18, 2014)

no


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 18, 2014)

Capella said:


> no


----------



## Flop (Jul 18, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


>



Ahahahaaaa


Yes xD


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 18, 2014)

yes


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 18, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 18, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 18, 2014)

Yep Yeppity Yep


----------



## WonderK (Jul 18, 2014)

I never see you anywhere else except here. But whatever. Yes.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 18, 2014)

I never see _you_ anywhere but here, but yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sort of


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 19, 2014)

Lol no.

jk fine yes


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't see you that much.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 19, 2014)

Nope, haven't see before.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 19, 2014)

mhm


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 26, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 26, 2014)

I've seen you a lot!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 26, 2014)

Never seen you before >.<


----------



## Sloom (Jul 26, 2014)

Uh, see you here and there


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 26, 2014)

No, hai there


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes


----------



## dulcet (Jul 26, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 26, 2014)

No


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 26, 2014)

Nope


----------



## dulcet (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 26, 2014)

yes


----------



## dulcet (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 26, 2014)

No, don't think I've seen you O:


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Yep, I've seen you!


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm not famous. I'm legendary.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 27, 2014)

I've seen you quite a bit


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

no, hai tho C:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## CR33P (Jul 27, 2014)

yes


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Nope! (no jk, I see you post all the time).


----------



## locker (Jul 27, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Locket (Jul 27, 2014)

No.


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Nope


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

Sort of, recently...


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeppers


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 27, 2014)

Eeyup.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Nope?


----------



## dulcet (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 27, 2014)

yes.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 27, 2014)

nah


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jul 27, 2014)

I think so


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 27, 2014)

hmmm...no. Hi!


----------



## dulcet (Jul 27, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Can't say so, but I love Sailor Moon so hello!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yess


----------



## dulcet (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

Sorta


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 27, 2014)

Yup


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Yep yep


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 27, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 28, 2014)

A bit


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Seems so.


----------



## Capella (Jul 28, 2014)

no


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes, I see you around the Forum Games a lot.


----------



## itsukyonlove (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm practically new~~
Hi guys.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

You're definitely famous


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

What's with the lemons... omg


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> What's with the lemons... omg



Lemon power.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

I love sour things mmmm


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

We all do mmm


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 28, 2014)

Lol, afraid not.


----------



## Capella (Jul 28, 2014)

you wish

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh ninja'd yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 28, 2014)

Yep c:


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 28, 2014)

yep


----------



## Capella (Jul 28, 2014)

YOU WISH


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 28, 2014)

omg creeper stalker alert pls alert someone


----------



## Capella (Jul 28, 2014)

no one.........cares


----------



## Cariad (Jul 28, 2014)

Yayaya


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 28, 2014)

lel, yes.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 28, 2014)

Yep, seen you around in the Forum Games


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 28, 2014)

Yep C:


----------



## jebug29 (Jul 28, 2014)

I've seen you quite a few times. I like your signature .u.


----------



## Capella (Jul 28, 2014)

you wish


----------



## Cariad (Jul 28, 2014)

Hell ya


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Lol I never seen you. Unless you come on in the morning only?


----------



## Alette (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 28, 2014)

A couple of times


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Maybe


----------



## akidas (Jul 28, 2014)

i think so...


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 28, 2014)

No


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

Nah


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 28, 2014)

nope. Hiya!


----------



## Capella (Jul 28, 2014)

you wish


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Allycat (Jul 28, 2014)

Never :0


----------



## Alette (Jul 28, 2014)

Yep c:


----------



## Capella (Jul 28, 2014)

you wish


----------



## Allycat (Jul 28, 2014)

lol you wish C: Nah


----------



## xXObliterationXx (Jul 28, 2014)

Yep, definitely remember the username!


----------



## nard (Jul 28, 2014)

Nupe.


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 28, 2014)

Maybe a little, liittle, little, very little, bit?


----------



## Capella (Jul 28, 2014)

no


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 28, 2014)

Yaah seen you a couple of times XD


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 28, 2014)

Never seen you around before.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

You're my inspiration. Lemons for life.
And yes.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 28, 2014)

I've seen you around, the famous Grumpy Cat XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kazunari said:


> Never seen you around before.



Cause I'm a newbie


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> I've seen you around, the famous Grumpy Cat XD



I've seen you around too, Xen


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 28, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> I've seen you around too, Xen



_ Cause, I'm your biggest stalker, DUUUH XD _


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> _ Cause, I'm your biggest stalker, DUUUH XD _



 don't I feel special


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 28, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> don't I feel special



_ Yah, damn right feel special  cause you're a special potato, kay?????? KAAY??? Kay XD _


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> _ Yah, damn right feel special  cause you're a special potato, kay?????? KAAY??? Kay XD _



Okay ;D


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 28, 2014)

Uh.. Maybe once or twice? Not really...


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

I've never seen you. :v


----------



## Allycat (Jul 28, 2014)

Seen you on my giveaway thread? Maybe?


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 28, 2014)

Only started seeing you today.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Kazuuu! I've seen you a lot, huehuehue. Lemons!


----------



## Skep (Jul 28, 2014)

I see you TONS!!! Hehehe. >u<


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 28, 2014)

Seen you a few times I think


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

I think I've seen you a bit. Maybe...


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 29, 2014)

A bit


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 29, 2014)

Not sure I have ever seen you :/ Which is weird, as you have almost 3 thousand posts. ^


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't think I've seen you...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

Nop


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 29, 2014)

Newwpp!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

No


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah, I've seen you


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 29, 2014)

yes


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 29, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Kazuuu! I've seen you a lot, huehuehue. Lemons!





@toffee: I don't recall seeing you before today... sorry D:


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Capella (Jul 29, 2014)

na


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 29, 2014)

All the time


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah, for the first time in another thread.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, I have


----------



## Alette (Jul 29, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 29, 2014)

No


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks familiar


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 29, 2014)

Yup Ive seen you around xD


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 29, 2014)

I dunno if that's a bad or good thing  Yeah, I've seen you too xD


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 29, 2014)

You are everywhere, Sir Cattington


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Apparently~~ *wink


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 29, 2014)

Once, I think


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 29, 2014)

Maybe ? idk.
I seen you a few times ~


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 29, 2014)

A lot


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Definitely have seen this goddess~~
She's on fire!
*whistles and cat calls

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Sparkaine~~<3


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 29, 2014)

Seen you a few times here and there ^


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 29, 2014)

2 or 3 times


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 29, 2014)

Haven't seen you until today, here in the basement ^


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 29, 2014)

Never seen you


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 29, 2014)

nope.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 29, 2014)

No


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 29, 2014)

No D:


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

I think I've seen you.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope?


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 29, 2014)

Yesss! Ive senn you a lot in wonderK shop >3


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## nard (Jul 29, 2014)

In SSB4 threads.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 29, 2014)

A few times


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 29, 2014)

In dat thread.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

No


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

You're everywhere here.


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 29, 2014)

not at all


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 29, 2014)

NEIN


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, I've seen you in this thread a lot. Anywhere else, nope.


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 29, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Well, I've seen you in this thread a lot. Anywhere else, nope.



Im like always in the VTP and in the musem and often in retail ><


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

Nooo


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Im like always in the VTP and in the musem and often in retail ><



I barely go there anymore, so that makes sense.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes a bit recently.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Since today yes.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Constantly today.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Duh yes.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 29, 2014)

Once or twice


----------



## nekosync (Jul 29, 2014)

I think so.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes as of a few minutes ago.


----------



## Alice (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope. Haven't seen you at all.


----------



## nekosync (Jul 29, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Allycat (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't think so :C


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Allycat (Jul 29, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Yes.



Yes :3, today in The Basement a few times C:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 29, 2014)

A bit, seen you a few times


----------



## Flop (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 29, 2014)

Of course


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 29, 2014)

Yea


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 29, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Nope



omemgee....wat. Afraid not though.


----------



## Flop (Jul 29, 2014)

Yee


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 29, 2014)

of course


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes- I met you like... 5 seconds ago


You also banned me for liking doctor who -shakes head-


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Sort-of.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, just a bit ago *shudders with fear at avatar*


----------



## Flop (Jul 29, 2014)

Hyes


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 29, 2014)

Seen you a lot.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

A few times.


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 30, 2014)

Quite a bit recently ^


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah, a lot today.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 30, 2014)

eh, no.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 30, 2014)

only in the basement
and even then rarely


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

OH YES.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 30, 2014)

yes


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Eh.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mee oh my oh my


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes!!!


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

NO!
Jk, yes.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Let's be the top 2 posters! ^.^ Woo!


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, you are!

Oooh, let's ice out the competition!


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Woo! Random posts for the win!


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, you're famous!


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

You're getting close!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 30, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 30, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Like 1 post about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Mango (Jul 30, 2014)

no


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yup. xD


----------



## Mango (Jul 30, 2014)

no

guys just bc you  guys posted before, i dont know you, if we talk, i know you.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 30, 2014)

to PuffleKirby21 ^


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Mostly.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mango said:


> no
> 
> guys just bc you  guys posted before, i dont know you, if we talk, i know you.



that's deep :')


----------



## Mango (Jul 30, 2014)

ahousar97 said:


> that's deep :')



i know. im having those late night thoughts.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Well then, I don't know any of you.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Well, this thread is for if you've seen the person around not if you know them on a deep, spiritual level.

On that regard, yes, you are famous.


----------



## Mango (Jul 30, 2014)

i have started something.

nop

well in my rules its if weve talked b4 now shut up!!!!!!!! cries in corner


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 30, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Sort-of.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Well, this thread is for if you've seen the person around not if you know them on a deep, spiritual level.
> 
> On that regard, yes, you are famous.



I'll be sure to mention you in an interview.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Mention my town not me.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Mention my town not me.


Why? Updated your new license.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Why? Updated your new license.



My ACNL town.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 30, 2014)

MMMmmm


----------



## matt (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, I'm well known for advertising on belltreeforums and the letter changing game.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jul 30, 2014)

no :3


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 30, 2014)

no


----------



## nekosync (Jul 30, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi nekosync, thanks again for the chibi Shin-chan~ 
So yes, I do know you from around TBT~ c:


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Yesyesyesyes


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 30, 2014)

Seen you here and there a few times ^


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

I believe you had the creeper avatar, so yes.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> I believe you had the creeper avatar, so yes.



yes, I did. I've seen you around a couple times.


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes yes ^^ xD


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> yes, I did. I've seen you around a couple times.



Lol its even in your sig xD nice


----------



## Mayaa (Jul 30, 2014)

I've seen you a few times in the basement.
(that sounds creepy, lol)


----------



## Mango (Jul 30, 2014)

no


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Mayaa said:


> I've seen you a few times in the basement.
> (that sounds creepy, lol)



Oh my  

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mango said:


> no



I've seen you before!


----------



## Sloom (Jul 30, 2014)

I've seen you a tiny bit

Your yellow avatar attracts my eye


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah, I've seen you a few times too.

And that would be Epic Face.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mhm


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

ye


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

hmm.I think, yes


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

yesss


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

ya


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mhm


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 30, 2014)

yes


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

ya


----------



## Alette (Jul 30, 2014)

Nope :c


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

nope. Hi!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yus


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 30, 2014)

I think its fair to say yes you are now C:


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

yep


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## dulcet (Jul 30, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah, I've seen you around!


----------



## CR33P (Jul 30, 2014)

yes but your old avatar was better


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

I think, yes


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes!!!


----------



## Mayor Joseph (Jul 30, 2014)

Seen you a couple of times


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Edzers (Jul 30, 2014)

yup.


----------



## Flop (Jul 30, 2014)

Eh, not sure xD


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 30, 2014)

I see you everywhere gosh​


----------



## Edzers (Jul 30, 2014)

i see you everywhere.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Sort-of.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 30, 2014)

I have no idea who you are sorry. ;;​


----------



## Edzers (Jul 30, 2014)

nah i just see you everywhere its kinda funny since whenever i enter a thread you seem to always be there


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 30, 2014)

I've seen you in WonderK's signature thread :3.

Hi I'm Lina~!​


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Flop (Jul 30, 2014)

Who r u hwat


Oh, gosh, ninja'd. I've seen you xD


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Meh, not really.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 30, 2014)

Haha, Flop. Ur dat guy dat likes mudkips :UUU

Dangit I was ninja'd XD​


----------



## Flop (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Meh, not really.



Okay, you've actually saying two very well known people aren't famous at all. Lol, is this the only board you post in?


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 30, 2014)

Nope -- I've literally never seen you post before, idk if you're actually TBT famous or not >.< I'd recognize a magikarp avatar lol.


----------



## Flop (Jul 30, 2014)

Damn, you people need to explore the forums more. XD


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 30, 2014)

Flop said:


> Damn, you people need to explore the forums more. XD



I post all over the forums D:


----------



## Flop (Jul 30, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Nope -- I've literally never seen you post before, idk if you're actually TBT famous or not >.< I'd recognize a magikarp avatar lol.



I'm kind of everywhere. XD

I stay away from the ACNL boards though


----------



## Capella (Jul 30, 2014)

Ye


----------



## Flop (Jul 30, 2014)

Capella said:


> Ye



Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Capella (Jul 30, 2014)

Flop is hecka famous


----------



## Flop (Jul 30, 2014)

Capella said:


> Flop is hecka famous



I've seen you like 1/2 times I think <3


----------



## Capella (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow nvm! Flops a nerd no one knows him lol!!!


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 30, 2014)

How do people not know Flop!?

I don't think I'm that well known XD But I know Capella and Flop are XDDD​


----------



## Mango (Jul 30, 2014)

*no*


----------



## Flop (Jul 30, 2014)

Eh


----------



## WonderK (Jul 30, 2014)

Yep. I've seen you around.


----------



## Flop (Jul 30, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

I've seen you before but not a whole lot.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 30, 2014)

Only in this forum, but yeah


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 30, 2014)

Once maybe.


----------



## dulcet (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

CR33P said:


> yes but your old avatar was better



Really? ;w; I'm more proud of this one, but thank you for the feedback.

@sojin: Yeah, I see you around sometimes.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes. I see you in everyone's sigs lately.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 31, 2014)

Yep, in the basement forum


----------



## Saylor (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Capella (Jul 31, 2014)

No


----------



## WonderK (Jul 31, 2014)

First time I'm seeing you.

EDIT: Ninjad. Yes.


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 31, 2014)

Quite.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 31, 2014)

Haven't seen you until today.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Very


----------



## WonderK (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 31, 2014)

IDK...somewhat?


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Haven't seen you til today


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes yes ^_^


----------



## WonderK (Jul 31, 2014)

You want to say yes. Heh.

...

Anyway. Yeah. You're famous.

EDIT: Ninja'd by two people. Wow: No.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 31, 2014)

I love you.

Yes


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes ^


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes


----------



## dulcet (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## K a y K a y (Jul 31, 2014)

Somewhat ^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorta


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 31, 2014)

of course


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes, you are.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 31, 2014)

Lemon


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

You will always be famous. Always.


----------



## dulcet (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> You will always be famous. Always.



Madam.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Sort-of.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 31, 2014)

... Sort of.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes. YOU'RE A NINJA.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes. Why thank you.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## dulcet (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 31, 2014)

Sort of


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 31, 2014)

No, don't think so. Don't recognize your avatar or signature at least?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 31, 2014)

Mmm


----------



## Kitty Lu (Jul 31, 2014)

I think I've seen you... I'm not sure ><


----------



## WonderK (Jul 31, 2014)

I have never seen you before.


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 31, 2014)

Of course


----------



## dulcet (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 31, 2014)

Nu


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Literally just posted under you seconds ago in another thread, so yeah, first time I saw you hello.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hai.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 31, 2014)

Lot's of times


----------



## kassie (Jul 31, 2014)

A few times.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 31, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Nope. First time seeing you around.


----------



## Toffee531 (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah! I've seen you around a bit!


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes


----------



## dulcet (Jul 31, 2014)

I think I have.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

I dunno, looks familiar... maybe.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## dulcet (Jul 31, 2014)

I see you quite a bit.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes, hello again. I am your shadow. Uhuhuhu.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

Aye ~ I seen you a few times already ; w  ;


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Who are you?

LOLJK I FOLLOW YOU.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> Who are you?
> 
> LOLJK I FOLLOW YOU.



* Flips hair * I'm a stranger XD 

YES FOLLOW ME TO BED wink wink


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 31, 2014)

Nu


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Yaaaa


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 31, 2014)

Not really


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Just here in the basement. ;o;


----------



## Edzers (Jul 31, 2014)

I see you everywhere.


----------



## KermitTea (Jul 31, 2014)

Nope, probably because I haven't been on much in the past few months.

Hi there!


----------



## Edzers (Jul 31, 2014)

Seen you one time.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

You are so famous let me have ur autograph pls


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

First time seeing you, I think.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

like who are you even? fellow basement dweller.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

Yah I see you everywhere in the basement


----------



## Flop (Jul 31, 2014)

Not sure


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

Yah, I think so I seen ya around this site - wink wink - I don't even know xD LOL


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Of course.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 31, 2014)

Only in basement :3


----------



## Flop (Jul 31, 2014)

No ;-;

NINJA'D YES


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Sort-of.


----------



## Flop (Jul 31, 2014)

Maybe in the Basement kind of


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Only in the basement.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes, oi saw you before in a different forum, huehue.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes.

Oh? Where?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

The Bam giveaway~


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

You mean "board". I thought you meant different site. 

Yes, you're famous.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 31, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes, fellow club member.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes, I've seen you a couple of times.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 31, 2014)

Yup

 I'm gone for 2 weeks and everybody is new like damn


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> Yup



Yes, and your art is not crappy! DRAW ME THINGS. *TANTRUM*


----------



## Capella (Jul 31, 2014)

n o


----------



## Naiad (Jul 31, 2014)

Who r u



Stepheroo said:


> Yes, and your art is not crappy! DRAW ME THINGS. *TANTRUM*



It's actually gotten worse ok
Like my art skill is just slowly declining


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes, lol


----------



## Lauren (Jul 31, 2014)

I've never seen you around before.


----------



## Capella (Jul 31, 2014)

ya


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

ya i like made ur sig or something


----------



## Naiad (Jul 31, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Capella (Jul 31, 2014)

who r u


----------



## f11 (Jul 31, 2014)

u wish


----------



## Flop (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes.

Geez, waaaaaay too many people think too highly of themselves. Lol

If you don't even have 1,000 posts, I don't see why you would even bother coming bere. XD


----------



## Capella (Jul 31, 2014)

no nerd


----------



## Lauren (Jul 31, 2014)

Hu r u 
Jk ily


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 31, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Heck yee



Myst said:


> You mean "board". I thought you meant different site.
> 
> Yes, you're famous.



Pffft, same thing


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes.

And I come here just to let others know that I've seen them, so...


----------



## Capella (Jul 31, 2014)

o yes ty


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Flop said:


> Yes.
> 
> Geez, waaaaaay too many people think too highly of themselves. Lol
> 
> If you don't even have 1,000 posts, I don't see why you would even bother coming bere. XD



Come bere? Where's that?


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Capella (Jul 31, 2014)

n0


----------



## Flop (Jul 31, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Come bere? Where's that?



Silly autocorrect.   Eh. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Capella said:


> n0



Hoo r u hwat


----------



## Capella (Jul 31, 2014)

u wish!!!!!


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Sort-of.


----------



## Flop (Jul 31, 2014)

You never leave the Basement. How would you know?


----------



## Lauren (Jul 31, 2014)

Floppy is my baby <3 gave me a togepi egg!


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 31, 2014)

ya


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Flop said:


> You never leave the Basement. How would you know?



I've left the basement. Kinda.

@MC: Yes.


----------



## Flop (Jul 31, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Floppy is my baby <3 gave me a togepi egg!




"Fo" ahahha <3


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 31, 2014)

Flop is awesome~ :3​


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 31, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Lauren (Jul 31, 2014)

Flop said:


> "Fo" ahahha <3



I wanted to reserve y spot, I missed it twice haha! 

And I've seem you here, today


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 31, 2014)

yes~


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes :3


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 31, 2014)

^ Yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry never seen you before


----------



## Edzers (Jul 31, 2014)

Seen you before.


----------



## Capella (Jul 31, 2014)

no


----------



## Saylor (Jul 31, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Edzers (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 31, 2014)

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH-*no.


----------



## Cress (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm pretty sure I've seen everyone on this page...


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 1, 2014)

Yea.


----------



## Myst (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## f11 (Aug 1, 2014)

who r u?


----------



## Myst (Aug 1, 2014)

Who are you?


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 1, 2014)

ur all in my basement.


----------



## Myst (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes, we are.


----------



## Capella (Aug 1, 2014)

no


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nu


----------



## Mayaa (Aug 1, 2014)

In the basement, yes. c:<


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 1, 2014)

Might have seen you before


----------



## CR33P (Aug 1, 2014)

yes


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 1, 2014)

Nooope. (I'm just kidding, yeah)


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 1, 2014)

I see you lots.


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 1, 2014)

You changed your username D:


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 1, 2014)

>v> No, I did not. This has always been my username. ouo;;


----------



## CR33P (Aug 1, 2014)

just recently


----------



## Myst (Aug 1, 2014)

Sort-of.


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 1, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> >v> No, I did not. This has always been my username. ouo;;



I...are you sure? O_O

Also, I do recognize Myst yes.


----------



## Myst (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes.

I changed my username btw. Made it shorter.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 1, 2014)

no


----------



## Myst (Aug 1, 2014)

Sort-of.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 1, 2014)

Seen you a few times in the basement


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 1, 2014)

I do recognize you this time, so yes


----------



## Capella (Aug 1, 2014)

no


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Naiad (Aug 1, 2014)

Yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 1, 2014)

Mmmm sorta.


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 1, 2014)

Yep


----------



## rose star (Aug 1, 2014)

I think I've seen you before? Not sure.


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 1, 2014)

Seen you a few times!


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 1, 2014)

Yep, I recognize the broken code in your member title >.>


----------



## Capella (Aug 1, 2014)

no


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 1, 2014)

yup


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 1, 2014)

ish i guess


----------



## Capella (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 1, 2014)

really? I've been here since feb
and yesh!


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 1, 2014)

Pretty sure he says no to everyone just because. But I've seen you around.


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 1, 2014)

I've seen you around


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 1, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 1, 2014)

Yarrr


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 1, 2014)

Yeah, I see you around a lot.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 1, 2014)

Everybody knows you


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 1, 2014)

But does everyone know _you_? (I do. I think)


----------



## Capella (Aug 1, 2014)

no


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 1, 2014)

Yesh


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 1, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Naiad (Aug 1, 2014)

Yup


----------



## K a y K a y (Aug 1, 2014)

Hmm, sort of :/ I've seen you a few times here and there. ^


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Capella (Aug 1, 2014)

n o


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

Who hasn't seen you


----------



## cIementine (Aug 1, 2014)

*idk you sorry <3*


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

Once

Why does know one notice me, I guess burying myself in peoples garden so I look like a pumpkin then watching there every move doesn't get u noticed, DARN IT


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't say I've seen you much til now


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

twice

AND WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## matt (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm popular. All the girls on belltreeforums drool over my Facebook profile picture, isn't that right ladies


----------



## CR33P (Aug 1, 2014)

yes


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

no


----------



## CR33P (Aug 1, 2014)

no


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

now I have


----------



## f11 (Aug 1, 2014)

U wish


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

No, and no I don't


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 1, 2014)

afraid not


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 1, 2014)

Anyone who is in a pickle ought to be well known.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 1, 2014)

Mhm


----------



## Edzers (Aug 1, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 1, 2014)

Si.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Zane (Aug 1, 2014)

definitely


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 1, 2014)

I think so.


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 1, 2014)

Uuuh ish?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 1, 2014)

WAT. Yes.


----------



## Capella (Aug 1, 2014)

you wish


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 1, 2014)

ew grosss. but ack cap your avatar is on point.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## uriri (Aug 2, 2014)

Yaasss


----------



## Capella (Aug 2, 2014)

ya i remember that sig


----------



## uriri (Aug 2, 2014)

no.. been away for too long and forget everyone around here >.<


----------



## Saylor (Aug 2, 2014)

haven't seen you, I'm afraid


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

That awesome sig tho  & I don't think I've ever seen you! But I'm gonna assume you are well known 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd

I've seen you around, Saylor. So yes.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 2, 2014)

no


----------



## Capella (Aug 2, 2014)

you wish


----------



## Cress (Aug 2, 2014)

Name seems familiar, not the Makar picture.


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 2, 2014)

Don't think so


----------



## Capella (Aug 2, 2014)

n0


----------



## WonderK (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeh, I see you everywhere XD


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 2, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeh c;


----------



## WonderK (Aug 2, 2014)

Only recently seen you in the past day. So. No.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 2, 2014)

Never


----------



## Capella (Aug 2, 2014)

no


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't know you, so therefore, no. 

 Isn't this how it goes anyway?


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

who are you even

but ya i seen you


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

who are you even

but ya i seen you


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> who are you even
> 
> but ya i seen you



omg rude bye gonna go sob


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

No I'm sorree 

Four gave me pleese


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 2, 2014)

yesss


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

yah you lemon loving potato.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 2, 2014)

Mm not really.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

ya i see that stitch cuddling all in this basement


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 2, 2014)

Yep c:


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 2, 2014)

Ehh... Maybe once in the retail thread?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 2, 2014)

Very.


----------



## f11 (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Mango (Aug 2, 2014)

no


----------



## WonderK (Aug 2, 2014)

No.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Aug 2, 2014)

Nope!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

Seen you just today in Museum and Retail


----------



## WonderK (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

Um, your name is like in 80% on the forum's sigs ok? So mos def.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Myst (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 3, 2014)

Mhm


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 3, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

I've really only seen you in the basement, but yeah I've still seen you. Huehue


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 3, 2014)

Never seen you


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeh


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 3, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 3, 2014)

nup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 3, 2014)

No


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

eh only in basement afaik


----------



## Saylor (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 3, 2014)

Mhmmhmmhm


----------



## Cariad (Aug 3, 2014)

Yas


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeap.


----------



## f11 (Aug 3, 2014)

Never seen you beforeeeee


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

pls sign my forehead ur famous


----------



## Tinkalila (Aug 3, 2014)

I actually haven't seen you :000


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 3, 2014)

never seen ye


----------



## dulcet (Aug 3, 2014)

I think I have????


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

may i get a picture with you, snepai?


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 3, 2014)

omg its stepheroo
act natural


----------



## nard (Aug 3, 2014)

No, never seen you. ._.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

i seen you around, mayn


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 4, 2014)

Seen you a few times


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## locker (Aug 4, 2014)

ohh yeah


----------



## Mango (Aug 4, 2014)

no


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 4, 2014)

No


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 4, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 4, 2014)

Haven't seen you really, maybe a few times


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 4, 2014)

yeah bby


----------



## nard (Aug 4, 2014)

Yep~


----------



## nekosync (Aug 4, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 4, 2014)

Seen you everywhere ; w ;


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 4, 2014)

yeppp


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 4, 2014)

_ LOL Da hell? I'm not I just spam the basement  _

_Yeh, you're the Tsundere Queen_


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 4, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> _Yeh, you're the Tsundere Queen_



ily my homie im putting that in my sig


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 4, 2014)

oh hello tsundere queen i seen u


----------



## dulcet (Aug 4, 2014)

yessss


----------



## Alvery (Aug 4, 2014)

I've seen your cycling thread


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 4, 2014)

rimu said:


> ily my homie im putting that in my sig



It's fabulous - cries glitters -

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not really ?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 4, 2014)

ye

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alvery said:


> I've seen your cycling thread



do u like it


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes you are - pinches her cheeks - who's the cute girrrl XD I dunno I just had to, I'm so sorry. XD


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## Nage (Aug 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Capella (Aug 4, 2014)

no


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 4, 2014)

Capella said:


> no


You seen me! Yes


----------



## Mango (Aug 4, 2014)

yeas


----------



## WonderK (Aug 4, 2014)

No.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Nage (Aug 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 4, 2014)

SENPAIII~


----------



## Flop (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Nage (Aug 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## Flop (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Nage (Aug 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## nekosync (Aug 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2014)

The matter of me becoming famous is like a villager overshadowing Marshal....
Which won't happen anytime soon.


----------



## Capella (Aug 4, 2014)

merengue did
no


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 4, 2014)

No


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2014)

Capella said:


> merengue did


.....
I R still ain't famous...:C
_*Twirls back to the computer to draw even more unpopular villagers that nobody cares about......BLAH*_


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## tearexia (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Nage (Aug 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## dulcet (Aug 5, 2014)

ye


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 5, 2014)

I've seen you a few times so yes


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 5, 2014)

na


----------



## Cress (Aug 5, 2014)

Nurp.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Cress (Aug 5, 2014)

Pretty sure.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 5, 2014)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 5, 2014)

Sort of


----------



## CR33P (Aug 5, 2014)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeh baby


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 5, 2014)

yaahhs


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> The matter of me becoming famous is like a villager overshadowing Marshal....
> Which won't happen anytime soon.



um fuchsia tho.

and yes.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

Yess


----------



## Brackets (Aug 5, 2014)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 5, 2014)

No


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 5, 2014)

a little


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

A lot.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 5, 2014)

Mhm


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

Of course.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 5, 2014)

yus


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

I've only seen you today.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

hello again, you


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 5, 2014)

maybe???? not sure


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 5, 2014)

oui oui in the basement.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

Ye


----------



## Mario. (Aug 5, 2014)

no


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Alyssiameow (Aug 5, 2014)

Nope ^^


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

noh


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

U wish


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 5, 2014)

yes. your the person who beat my 230 post record


----------



## WonderK (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Edzers (Aug 5, 2014)

Yup (gee I wonder why)


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

ya


----------



## Edzers (Aug 5, 2014)

Yaa


----------



## CR33P (Aug 5, 2014)

no


----------



## Toot (Aug 5, 2014)

Noap.jpg

Or at least I don't think so.


----------



## Edzers (Aug 5, 2014)

Yup


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes. I seen almost everyone


----------



## Edzers (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 5, 2014)

Never seen you before


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## f11 (Aug 6, 2014)

U wish


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 6, 2014)

Sort of


----------



## madokas (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh wow this is a community like that


----------



## f11 (Aug 6, 2014)

Seen you a few times (oh and if I say u wish or whatever I'm usually joking.)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 6, 2014)

Seen you a few times


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 6, 2014)

no


----------



## dulcet (Aug 6, 2014)

yes


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Sort-of.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

a bit


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hardly


----------



## cocaine (Aug 6, 2014)

yes


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 6, 2014)

I've only seen you playing forum games.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 6, 2014)

I'd say so. You're rolling in bells and have a siggie shop, and a great plot reset town!


----------



## Flop (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## dulcet (Aug 6, 2014)

yes


----------



## Imitation (Aug 6, 2014)

Ah!
I didn't read the first page!
Yes Sojin is TBT famous


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

who r u even


----------



## Imitation (Aug 6, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> who r u even



I dunno? 
Yup Stephepoo is TBT famous


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Yah I seen ya everywhere


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 6, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Skep (Aug 6, 2014)

Yah


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 6, 2014)

Pshh... yes.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

omg they're doing the cute colour for the font 


And yah you lemon loving fudge :T

- - - Post Merge - - -

 Not the same colour but close enough


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes, but you avi is not that nice D;


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Yes, but you avi is not that nice D;



Haha I'm sorry XD I'll change it soon when I find my other one XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yehs you are c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank gosh,

And yesss


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Thank gosh,
> 
> And yesss



No problem


----------



## nekosync (Aug 6, 2014)

yes


----------



## Allycat (Aug 6, 2014)

Not yet, Nice to meet you? (Unless you changed your avi, because your username seems slightly familiar)


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Yah <3


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

um what was ur name again?


----------



## Naiad (Aug 6, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

You forgot about you one and only waifu. 

AM I NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR YOU?!? AM I NOT ; A ; </3 

Sadly yah you're too fabulous for me. XD 

and yehs you're famous

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Lafiel
Yeh you are XD


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> You forgot about you one and only waifu.



i was jk, but you ain't my one and only. youz a side piece. *hairflip*

BUT U CAN BE FAMOUS OK BYE UGH *twirls out*


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> i was jk, but you ain't my one and only. youz a side piece. *hairflip*
> 
> BUT U CAN BE FAMOUS OK BYE UGH *twirls out*



oh woowowowowoowo owowowo owowowowowowo o im so hurt fu </3 

woowowo such sass woowowo wowoow im speechless owowo


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 6, 2014)

IDONTKNOWAMI?


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes, you are.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Yep, defo/


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Always!


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2014)

Lately yes


----------



## Capella (Aug 6, 2014)

nope

- - - Post Merge - - -

but you can dream


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2014)

Never heard of you


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Aug 6, 2014)

nope


----------



## Pirate (Aug 6, 2014)

Seen you around a few times.


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 6, 2014)

Unfortunately, no.  kind of weird that I haven't seen you before :l


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Naiad (Aug 6, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 6, 2014)

I've seen you around


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 6, 2014)

/I was only gone for three days...but i'm probs dead to everyone now/

Um, I don't think so ^


----------



## Capella (Aug 6, 2014)

hAHAAHAHAHA YOU WISH


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 7, 2014)

stalker stalker stalker stalker


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

I dunno, maybe?


----------



## Peisinoe (Aug 7, 2014)

yeah you're cute hehe


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 7, 2014)

can't say that I have :/


----------



## Capella (Aug 7, 2014)

in your dreams


----------



## Myst (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 7, 2014)

Cap has no friends and stole all her bells + her posts are all spam, don't trust #ban cap

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg that sounded too mean ily cap


----------



## Capella (Aug 7, 2014)

wow excuse me 

no


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 7, 2014)

And yes to the person above.


----------



## Capella (Aug 7, 2014)

thx 
no


----------



## f11 (Aug 7, 2014)

You wish  Betch


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

No, _ You wish _


----------



## Capella (Aug 7, 2014)

you wish


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Aug 7, 2014)

Once before, and your picture of L makes me sad T^T

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh too late. Still, yes xP


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm glad you feel that way.

Also, I've seen you a few, I think.


----------



## Myst (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Capella (Aug 7, 2014)

no


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

No.


----------



## Myst (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes, of course.


----------



## Capella (Aug 7, 2014)

you wish


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Of course you are! *not*


----------



## f11 (Aug 7, 2014)

who r u?


----------



## Capella (Aug 7, 2014)

welcome to the forums


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

You're not welcome here.


----------



## Capella (Aug 7, 2014)

sayz you 
no


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Obviously. 
Nope.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 7, 2014)

oh I don't lnow


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't lnow either


----------



## Capella (Aug 7, 2014)

nu


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Why are you still here?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 7, 2014)

oh gosh nobodies lnows


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

Not sure.. haven't seen you around


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Seen you twice


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

Just did


----------



## f11 (Aug 7, 2014)

U wish


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Never seen you


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> U wish



What?? *sob*


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 7, 2014)

ye


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

yeh,  sadly


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 7, 2014)

hello ni ce to met you


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

hey hey cutie - wink wink - do you come here often ?


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

yea


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

Not sure


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Never seen you.


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

who r u


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Get out.


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Get out.



Harsh! cx


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Skep said:


> Harsh! cx



I'm sorry ;D not


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

I guess..?


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 7, 2014)

kinda


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeh bby


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yepppp

- - - Post Merge - - -



SummerBliss said:


> Nope.


That's cuz you joined during my hiatus


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

No


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

Skep said:


> No



you too


----------



## Naiad (Aug 7, 2014)

almost everyone knows you


----------



## locker (Aug 7, 2014)

yes


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> almost everyone knows you



pfftt much flattery but same goes to you

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yepep


----------



## Flop (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeaahhh


----------



## Capella (Aug 7, 2014)

you wish


----------



## Flop (Aug 7, 2014)

Omg u suck who r u


----------



## Capella (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hell yeah


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 7, 2014)

Capella said:


>



lol

and yes for static


----------



## Flop (Aug 7, 2014)

Yee


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Flop (Aug 7, 2014)

Yap


----------



## CR33P (Aug 7, 2014)

yes


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

I guess


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Flop (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hella yessa


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 7, 2014)

Yus.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Naiad (Aug 7, 2014)

yup


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yep


----------



## f11 (Aug 7, 2014)

U wish


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## twisty (Aug 7, 2014)

cooler than kim k


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Flop (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

Mhm..


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Saylor (Aug 7, 2014)

everywhere


----------



## Naiad (Aug 7, 2014)

yeh


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 7, 2014)

i havent seen you and i doubt anyone will recognize me because i changed my avatar today but i know that you have seen me because you have the sassyness


----------



## Beary (Aug 7, 2014)

Mhm


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 7, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> i havent seen you and i doubt anyone will recognize me because i changed my avatar today but i know that you have seen me because you have the sassyness


How have you not seen me? Yep


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 7, 2014)

at least ten times ive seen you
so yes
bloody ninjas


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 7, 2014)

Sort of. I only see you in the tbt marketplace


----------



## ahousar97 (Aug 7, 2014)

I've seen you all over the Tbt area. :'>


----------



## Flop (Aug 7, 2014)

Yep c:


----------



## Naiad (Aug 7, 2014)

yuppp


----------



## Saylor (Aug 7, 2014)

yes


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 7, 2014)

nope

- - - Post Merge - - -

not really


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 7, 2014)

pengu... ice pengu?
yes


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Sure.


----------



## Capella (Aug 7, 2014)

nope


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Not at all.


----------



## 00176 (Aug 7, 2014)

a bunch


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

You're way out there.


----------



## Capella (Aug 7, 2014)

keep dreaming


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Hold your breath.


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes, ily 5-ever


----------



## Capella (Aug 7, 2014)

no


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

LOL not at all


----------



## Capella (Aug 7, 2014)

in ur dreams maybe


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

tbh, not even in your dreams


----------



## Capella (Aug 7, 2014)

wow ur jealous of my popularity!!


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

wait, you're popular? lolololol


----------



## CR33P (Aug 7, 2014)

YES


----------



## Capella (Aug 8, 2014)

never


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 8, 2014)

Pffffft. Don't make me laugh.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 8, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Myst (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 8, 2014)

not at all


----------



## kassie (Aug 8, 2014)

Haven't seen you so nope o:


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah  One of the first people I traded with, actually ;u;


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 8, 2014)

seen you so yeah

and well you as well who doesnt love themselves a good ninja


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 8, 2014)

yeah


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 8, 2014)

yes 
the sass is strong with this one


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 8, 2014)

afraid not :/


----------



## dulcet (Aug 8, 2014)

a few times


----------



## kassie (Aug 8, 2014)

Mhm~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Saylor (Aug 8, 2014)

yes


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 8, 2014)

Sort of?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 8, 2014)

Of course.


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Aug 8, 2014)

yup


----------



## Saylor (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm afraid I haven't seen you


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 8, 2014)

/omg it's courage the cowardly dog/, and yes!!!


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 8, 2014)

no


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Aug 8, 2014)

yes


----------



## Miharu (Aug 8, 2014)

Sorry I haven't seen you ; A ; so, no.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 8, 2014)

Nah


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 8, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Miharu (Aug 8, 2014)

Nope > A < Haven't seen you either ; A ;


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 8, 2014)

same here


----------



## Naiad (Aug 8, 2014)

Yup


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 8, 2014)

yes mr ribbot


----------



## Skep (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah, I've seen you around a few times.


----------



## Capella (Aug 8, 2014)

don't make me laugh xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Skep (Aug 8, 2014)

Could you stop?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Capella (Aug 8, 2014)

Skep said:


> Could you stop?



What? yes @ swift


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 8, 2014)

yea


----------



## Skep (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 8, 2014)

em <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 8, 2014)

Aha


----------



## CR33P (Aug 8, 2014)

yes


----------



## Skep (Aug 8, 2014)

yea i seen u


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 8, 2014)

I've seen you once or twice.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 8, 2014)

Yesh.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 8, 2014)

yes


----------



## kassie (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 8, 2014)

Yup

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatInsaneHenry said:


> yes mr ribbot



i <3 u


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes, I see you in that RP.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 8, 2014)

i think so...


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 8, 2014)

yes hello


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 9, 2014)

I've seen you quite a bit


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 9, 2014)

yesh bish


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 9, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

Yup  a while back, I think


----------



## Jake (Aug 9, 2014)

lil bit


----------



## Flop (Aug 9, 2014)

Who r u


----------



## Jake (Aug 9, 2014)

the question is who r u?


----------



## Flop (Aug 9, 2014)

Who r we


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes omg yes


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 9, 2014)

Yess


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 9, 2014)

Yas


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

Yupp


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 9, 2014)

hardly


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeh, why not xD


----------



## Isabella (Aug 9, 2014)

kind of ?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 9, 2014)

Kinnnnnddda.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 9, 2014)

Meh...


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 9, 2014)

No.


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 9, 2014)

Yiss!


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

Kind of?  Maybe " baybe "


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 9, 2014)

Why the hell did you change your avatar?


----------



## Skep (Aug 9, 2014)

no

jk yes


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 9, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Kind of?  Maybe " baybe "



Oh, I like that <3

& uh idk o:


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Aug 9, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 9, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Aug 9, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Nope.


B-but, you requested art from me. Ah well, never mind 

And nope


----------



## Flop (Aug 9, 2014)

Tbh I think this thread is crap. Many people with over-inflated egos think too highly of themselves, and many well known members of this community are told that they're not famous here at all.  This thread is just nonsense.


Erry'one is famous, yes?


----------



## Capella (Aug 9, 2014)

hahahaha


----------



## ShinySandwich (Aug 9, 2014)

NO

- - - Post Merge - - -

jk yes


----------



## f11 (Aug 9, 2014)

No


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 9, 2014)

Yis


----------



## WonderK (Aug 9, 2014)

I've only seen you play forum games. So. Yes?


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 9, 2014)

yup ~


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

Flop said:


> ?



This has started a whole new thing to stress over for me b/c what do I qualify as? ; o ;
I think at least 60% of the active people on TBT know me but what if I'm just making myself out to be more popular than I am?   thanks for the thoughtful post <3 ;?; 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yup ^o^


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah, I see you around a lot! c:


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

Yup (I see you a lot too :3)


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 9, 2014)

This thread is a matter of opinion. 
Of course if you never seen someone, you're not going to rate them as "popular". Common sense, really.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

yah bb


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 9, 2014)

ya


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 9, 2014)

no


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeh, you're the Tsundere Queen


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 9, 2014)

no.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 9, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

Yah you are. Hella are.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 9, 2014)

Yah Yeah you _ hella _ are. Hella are.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 9, 2014)

Yup. C:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 9, 2014)

yis


----------



## Pirate (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 10, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 10, 2014)

yerp de durp (AKA yes)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

Yup


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 10, 2014)

YAS


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

YAH


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 10, 2014)

YAS


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 10, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 10, 2014)

Nu


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 10, 2014)

LOL nah. She clearly kidnapped stitch tho.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

Of course


----------



## Bird (Aug 10, 2014)

Of course.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## f11 (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## WonderK (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes. You've requested a lot from me. So obviously I know you.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

Yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 10, 2014)

Yus


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

Ya


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 10, 2014)

yeah


----------



## dulcet (Aug 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## Skep (Aug 10, 2014)

yes <3


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 10, 2014)

ya


----------



## dulcet (Aug 10, 2014)

yup


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 10, 2014)

nu


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 10, 2014)

yus


----------



## WonderK (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 10, 2014)

mhm


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

yup


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 10, 2014)

yah


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 10, 2014)

first time seeing you!~
so nope D:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 10, 2014)

nu


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## WonderK (Aug 10, 2014)

Sort of.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

yup


----------



## Pirate (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## WonderK (Aug 10, 2014)

No.

EDIT: Ninja'd. Yes.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 10, 2014)

yes~


----------



## Skep (Aug 10, 2014)

eh, in the middle


----------



## Bird (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes in shops


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 11, 2014)

mmhmmm


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 11, 2014)

Definitely! You're the last person I replied to.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 11, 2014)

Of course. He's a maniac xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 11, 2014)

da bae


----------



## Naiad (Aug 11, 2014)

ya


----------



## Bird (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes. Almost everywhere.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 11, 2014)

no


----------



## f11 (Aug 11, 2014)

no


----------



## Bird (Aug 11, 2014)

yes


----------



## f11 (Aug 11, 2014)

I've seen you around.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 11, 2014)

Epically famous O_O


----------



## Bird (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 11, 2014)

Yup


----------



## WonderK (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Bird (Aug 11, 2014)

YEAAas


----------



## WonderK (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Bird (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Faeynia (Aug 11, 2014)

Nope never seen you, untill now :O


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 11, 2014)

like once :')


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 11, 2014)

You're like everywhere with that awesome sig.


----------



## Sid2125 (Aug 11, 2014)

i have seen you once or twice


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 11, 2014)

In the basement.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 11, 2014)

Seen you a few times


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

nope


----------



## starlark (Aug 11, 2014)

never seen you before

omg we need to stop posting before we get reported for spam


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 11, 2014)

maybe once or twice.


----------



## starlark (Aug 11, 2014)

i req'd a sketch from you xD

DEFINITELY


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 11, 2014)

Ye I know you :3


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

eh i've seen you here and there


----------



## Bird (Aug 11, 2014)

Yea


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

i see you around sometimes


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 11, 2014)

You're getting close.


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

no


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yess


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

ye B)


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 11, 2014)

I've seen you around.


----------



## Myst (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## WonderK (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes, yes!


----------



## Saylor (Aug 11, 2014)

yes


----------



## Emily (Aug 11, 2014)

i was ages ago but not now


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 11, 2014)

Im really not sure, I change my username a lot


----------



## dulcet (Aug 11, 2014)

yea


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

ye B)


----------



## dulcet (Aug 11, 2014)

ew no jk yea


----------



## Trio4meo (Aug 11, 2014)

No


----------



## hzl (Aug 11, 2014)

not seen you around before


----------



## Ste (Aug 11, 2014)

---


----------



## hzl (Aug 11, 2014)

I thought the rules of this game were to state whether we'd seen the person above us around before? 





> This game is really simple. What you basically do is look at the poster above you and type if you've seen them on the forum or not


----------



## Ste (Aug 11, 2014)

---


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

i've seen u a few times


----------



## hzl (Aug 11, 2014)

Ste said:


> I was, but someone posted before me without realising, and I was stating my own opinion.


ah my mistake then, nevermind 

- - - Post Merge - - -

See you all the time ^.^


----------



## Naiad (Aug 11, 2014)

I've seen you around sometimes


----------



## WonderK (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

eh, sometimes


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 11, 2014)

Yush ^^


----------



## Naiad (Aug 11, 2014)

yup


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

yea


----------



## kassie (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah, I've seen you~


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 11, 2014)

I've seen you a lot.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 11, 2014)

A little bit


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

little bit


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 11, 2014)

yes


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 11, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes BTW, When I see your name I think in skerlp .-.


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 11, 2014)

Idk who is this guy ^^


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

sometimes


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 11, 2014)

I've seen you a fair share of times


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Aug 11, 2014)

nope


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 11, 2014)

Never of nevers I've sen you D:


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

yea sometimes


----------



## Naiad (Aug 11, 2014)

yup


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Aug 11, 2014)

yup


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

hardly


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 12, 2014)

I've seen you, but it's rare.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 12, 2014)

nope


----------



## radical6 (Aug 12, 2014)

no


----------



## f11 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Naiad (Aug 12, 2014)

Yup
 cute sig btw


----------



## f11 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 12, 2014)

kindaa


----------



## Capella (Aug 12, 2014)

hahaha


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 12, 2014)

No, sorry.


----------



## Myst (Aug 12, 2014)

Sort-of.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 12, 2014)

No haven't heard of you sorry


----------



## Myst (Aug 12, 2014)

Likewise.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yus


----------



## Naiad (Aug 12, 2014)

yes


----------



## Myst (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 12, 2014)

I have seen you before


----------



## Myst (Aug 12, 2014)

I think I've seen you before too.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## JayTrain (Aug 12, 2014)

Who are you :3?

Who is this wonderk?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 12, 2014)

Seen you a few times I think


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 12, 2014)

a bit


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 12, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Myst (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 12, 2014)

yup


----------



## Myst (Aug 12, 2014)

Everywhere!


----------



## Mango (Aug 12, 2014)

i think ive seen you but not really


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)

No.


----------



## Mango (Aug 12, 2014)

ik you ur very famous


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 12, 2014)

yeah


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 12, 2014)

yes


----------



## Naiad (Aug 12, 2014)

Yessss


----------



## kassie (Aug 12, 2014)

Mhm.


----------



## uriri (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 12, 2014)

No


----------



## hzl (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes seen you quite a bit


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 12, 2014)

No, never seen you.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah a couple of times


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

like twice


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 12, 2014)

Never


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 12, 2014)

In your art-request thread


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 12, 2014)

Yush


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Aug 12, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 12, 2014)

nope


----------



## Capella (Aug 12, 2014)

ye


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 12, 2014)

nope


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)

Never seen you in my life.


----------



## Sid2125 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 12, 2014)

Niet


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)

Obviously yes.


----------



## nard (Aug 12, 2014)

Yep, GFX rocks.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 12, 2014)

Now I have


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

never


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 12, 2014)

In the guess the age thread


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 12, 2014)

yes


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 12, 2014)

And few times


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 12, 2014)

I think I AM?...


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)

>Not playing the forum game correctly.

Never seen you in my life.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 12, 2014)

No, I've never seen you before in my life... because I don't have one.

I have seen you though.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)

Seen you twice I think. So. No. Not really.


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 12, 2014)

I haven't seen you either


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

Yesh.


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 12, 2014)

seen you lots c: <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeap


----------



## Naiad (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Wish (Aug 12, 2014)

Never seen you


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

Yess


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

yea


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)

Million times yes.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

Never in my life.


----------



## LunaRover (Aug 12, 2014)

yep ^^


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 12, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 12, 2014)

Maybe?


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes c: <3


----------



## Naiad (Aug 12, 2014)

yupp


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 12, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 12, 2014)

No.


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

ye


----------



## Mario. (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Aug 12, 2014)

don't think I've seen you


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

ye


----------



## f11 (Aug 12, 2014)

Noo


----------



## Capella (Aug 13, 2014)

lol


----------



## Naiad (Aug 13, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Javocado (Aug 13, 2014)

yassssssssssss


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

once


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Mario. (Aug 13, 2014)

yes


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes. I forgot where tho


----------



## Saylor (Aug 13, 2014)

yes


----------



## Mario. (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## CR33P (Aug 13, 2014)

no


----------



## Myst (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

yea


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 13, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yesh no marina? ;o


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes c:


----------



## Naiad (Aug 13, 2014)

yup


----------



## Chaotix (Aug 13, 2014)

*looks at the join date*

Nope not quite there yet.


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes? No.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes. XD


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Yuppper


----------



## kassie (Aug 13, 2014)

Mhm.


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Derp. :> Yes.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes XD (Hi again! <: )


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 13, 2014)

a bit


----------



## Naiad (Aug 13, 2014)

All day every day


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Every second


----------



## Naiad (Aug 13, 2014)

Everywhere (⊙ε ⊙ﾉ)ﾉ


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes XD


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 13, 2014)

I've seen you ton's probably because you're a bird.


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 13, 2014)

once


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 13, 2014)

no


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 13, 2014)

yep


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

few times


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 13, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

never


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 13, 2014)

A lot


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 13, 2014)

Somewhat.


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

sometimes


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

I SEE YOU EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

lol i see u here and there


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 13, 2014)

y
e
s


----------



## WonderK (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 13, 2014)

Y U S 
U
S
YES
Y
E
S E Y


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

kinda


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 13, 2014)

mhmm


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

yuup


----------



## WonderK (Aug 13, 2014)

Only see you play forum games.


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Only see you play forum games.



because i honestly have nothing better to do


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 13, 2014)

Skep said:


> because i honestly have nothing better to do


Don't we all?


----------



## Sloom (Aug 13, 2014)

Never seen you, you probs never seen me.


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

never seen you

also ur avatar scares me


----------



## Naiad (Aug 13, 2014)

Yup


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 13, 2014)

I know you! Yeah.


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

yeah


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## CR33P (Aug 13, 2014)

not really


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

ye


----------



## Naiad (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes


----------



## hzl (Aug 13, 2014)

see you quite a bit


----------



## Naiad (Aug 13, 2014)

A few times


----------



## Wish (Aug 13, 2014)

Sort of


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sorta


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Nope > __ < Haven't seen you, until now <:


----------



## Flop (Aug 13, 2014)

Um, not sure. I wouldn't say no though.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Flop (Aug 13, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Aug 13, 2014)

EVERYWHERE


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

sometimes


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 14, 2014)

YES. :'D
I just saw you.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 14, 2014)

First time seeing you on the forum.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 14, 2014)

no


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 14, 2014)

yus, wheres your avi?


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

yesss


----------



## Sid2125 (Aug 14, 2014)

Seen you like everywhere in the basment


----------



## Myst (Aug 14, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

yep


----------



## Myst (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## nard (Aug 14, 2014)

Mhm, you demon. (Inside joke)


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

nope


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 14, 2014)

nooo


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

eh sometimes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 14, 2014)

yeh bby


----------



## Flop (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Naiad (Aug 14, 2014)

Yuppers


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 14, 2014)

mhmmm


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

ya


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

ye


----------



## Myst (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> Mhm, you demon. (Inside joke)



lmfao

(yay! I'm in an "inside joke" now!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 15, 2014)

yup

[sub] a demon that killed sai's bae
[sub]she has grayson now tho so i think its ok[/sub][/sub]


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

ya


----------



## Miharu (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes~ c:


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes and on EZ!


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 15, 2014)

no


----------



## dulcet (Aug 15, 2014)

i never seen u b4 jk yea i have (sadly)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 15, 2014)

sometimes C:


----------



## Story (Aug 15, 2014)

See you quite often.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 15, 2014)

Somewhat.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 15, 2014)

a couple times


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 15, 2014)

yea
gr0ss


----------



## nard (Aug 15, 2014)

Yurp.


----------



## Sid2125 (Aug 15, 2014)

I have seen your name


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

yeah


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 15, 2014)

A lot


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

ye lmao


----------



## hzl (Aug 15, 2014)

seen you alot


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nope


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 15, 2014)

seen you everywhere


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

eh


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 15, 2014)

Yuuuuuuup


----------



## BlueDress (Aug 15, 2014)

Never seen you before


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 15, 2014)

NO!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 15, 2014)

Um, who are you?

No, JK


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 15, 2014)

nup


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow, not even the new people know me! I've been gone for that long?

And no, btw.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 15, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Wow, not even the new people know me! I've been gone for that long?
> 
> And no, btw.



new? I joined a month after you. 
and yes


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 15, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Um, who are you?
> 
> No, JK


I am hurt, such rudeness. I assume you went away from the bell tree, came back a heartless gangster? Jks.

Rimu: I've seen you around a little.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 15, 2014)

Yus jellal


----------



## Naiad (Aug 15, 2014)

Yup


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 15, 2014)

Yupppppp


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

ye


----------



## Flop (Aug 15, 2014)

Yep!

You joined a day before my birthday


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

Flop said:


> Yep!
> 
> You joined a day before my birthday



B)


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

no


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 15, 2014)

yea ur anime


----------



## Flop (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeee


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## Flop (Aug 15, 2014)

of course!


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 15, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

yea


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

no


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

never


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

nop


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

lmao maybe in ur dreams


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

wtf never ever in my life


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

actually sorry, not even in ur dreams


----------



## Flop (Aug 15, 2014)

Be nice guys xD

We're all famous


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

Flop said:


> Be nice guys xD
> 
> We're all famous



sadly that's not true


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 15, 2014)

u r bby


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

Skep said:
			
		

> actually sorry, not even in ur dreams



 nope sorry who even are you?


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 15, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> nope sorry who even are you?



more swag than u thats all u need 2 kno tbh


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

rimu said:


> more swag than u thats all u need 2 kno tbh



lmao ily <3


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

no


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

no...


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Aug 15, 2014)

yup


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

ya


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

no


----------



## Flop (Aug 15, 2014)

Ye


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

yeahh


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

way too much


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> way too much



way too much swag B)


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

no

again, way too much


----------



## nard (Aug 15, 2014)

Eh, a bit


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

kinda


----------



## Flop (Aug 15, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 15, 2014)

Seen you a few times


----------



## Flop (Aug 15, 2014)

Duh


----------



## Naiad (Aug 16, 2014)

tbh everyone knows flop


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 16, 2014)

Yas.


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

yea


----------



## Nix (Aug 16, 2014)

Yes.​


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

a few times


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 16, 2014)

Yeh


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 16, 2014)

Of course, the top bae.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 16, 2014)

o babe


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 16, 2014)

hardly


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 16, 2014)

Sometimes


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 16, 2014)

A lot


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Aug 16, 2014)

I think I've heard of you before.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 16, 2014)

Know you because of AllisonCypress


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

no


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 16, 2014)

Yep


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 16, 2014)

Once before.


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 16, 2014)

here and there


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 16, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

yep


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 16, 2014)

No.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 16, 2014)

I just saw you  once.


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

once or twice


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 16, 2014)

Once.


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

twice


----------



## Saylor (Aug 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

yes


----------



## Mango (Aug 16, 2014)

yes ive seen u a lot


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 16, 2014)

A little, yeah


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 16, 2014)

SORTA


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 16, 2014)

Yeh


----------



## nard (Aug 17, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 17, 2014)

not really


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

ye


----------



## Flop (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## cookieangal (Aug 17, 2014)

No


----------



## Flop (Aug 17, 2014)

Sure


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yep


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 17, 2014)

noooo


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 17, 2014)

yes


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Flop (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## cookieangal (Aug 17, 2014)

Yep, your probably the person ive seen the most


----------



## dulcet (Aug 17, 2014)

nope


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 17, 2014)

YES MY LOVER


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 17, 2014)

yep


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 17, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 17, 2014)

No


----------



## cookieangal (Aug 17, 2014)

Nonononono NO


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 17, 2014)

yep


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 17, 2014)

Haven't seen you I don't think


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 17, 2014)

I love how some people say yes when they only have like 100 posts

But am I famous? No because I change my username a lot


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 17, 2014)

Nope


----------



## NyaaChan (Aug 17, 2014)

No.


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 17, 2014)

No


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 17, 2014)

yup


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

sometimes


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 17, 2014)

no


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

no


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 17, 2014)

na


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 17, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

ya


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 17, 2014)

Yesh


----------



## dulcet (Aug 17, 2014)

ya


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 17, 2014)

no


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 17, 2014)

yeah


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 17, 2014)

Yp.


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 17, 2014)

yes


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 17, 2014)

yes


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 17, 2014)

ya


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 17, 2014)

i srsly know you as the pumpkin mayor person


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

yea


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 17, 2014)

Yuuuuup


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 17, 2014)

ya


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 17, 2014)

Yea


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 17, 2014)

YEAH


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 17, 2014)

Mhm.


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yep


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 17, 2014)

Yas


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 17, 2014)

yea


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ya


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 17, 2014)

sometimes in the cafe


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 18, 2014)

no


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2014)

Never seen you before


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

Yup


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 18, 2014)

yes


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

Yasssss


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 18, 2014)

hai kitty


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

Ya


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 18, 2014)

Yea


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 18, 2014)

yessss 

yes yes yes


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

Yaaaaaaaa

 ya ya ya ya ya ya ya


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 18, 2014)

Omg no way who even are you


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

much offense
who r u


----------



## BlueDress (Aug 18, 2014)

Never seen you


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 18, 2014)

no


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

24/7


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## BlueDress (Aug 18, 2014)

A couple of times


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 18, 2014)

Nah, first time
Hi.


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 18, 2014)

nopee


----------



## nard (Aug 18, 2014)

Not once. >.>


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 18, 2014)

ye


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

yush


----------



## BlueDress (Aug 18, 2014)

A few times


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 18, 2014)

no


----------



## Skep (Aug 18, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2014)

Seen you a few times


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 18, 2014)

Mhm


----------



## Skep (Aug 18, 2014)

yep


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 18, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

I think so?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2014)

A bit


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2014)

A little bit. c:


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Haven't seen you around just today c:


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Always and forever!


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> Always and forever!



Oh stahp et you heuehuhuehuehue XDDD 

and yes you are c:


----------



## Skep (Aug 18, 2014)

yes


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeh


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 18, 2014)

Only in the basement.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Skep (Aug 18, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Only in the basement.



I have no life outside the Basement. xD


----------



## Capella (Aug 18, 2014)

n o


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2014)

No


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Ya


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Yup. I love your sig btw! ^_^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 19, 2014)

Yus


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes. Nice avatar btw.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

S?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Yup. I love your sig btw! ^_^



thank you bb


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 19, 2014)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 19, 2014)

Haven't seen you much before


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Yupp


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 19, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I'd be lying if I said no


----------



## Alice (Aug 19, 2014)

how could someone with such cute art not be super famous?


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Stahp being so nice ; a ; 

yess


----------



## Capella (Aug 19, 2014)

no =3


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

who r u


----------



## Mango (Aug 19, 2014)

i actually dont know you


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 19, 2014)

yes


----------



## courtcat92 (Aug 19, 2014)

I have seen all three of the people above me a few times. I think I've seen Alice too, but I'm not sure. ( I have not seen rimu though, his post showed up before mine while I was commenting I guess.)


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

A bit. c:


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Aye.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## angry chill (Aug 19, 2014)

Nah but at least somebody wants to cuddle me. ;u;


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2014)

Likes once 2 seconds ago lol.


----------



## Skep (Aug 19, 2014)

kinda


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Yehs ~


----------



## Skep (Aug 19, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Capella (Aug 19, 2014)

who even r u


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

Yurp.


----------



## uriri (Aug 19, 2014)

yassss :3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 19, 2014)

nooo


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2014)

Yup! c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 19, 2014)

Sometimes


----------



## Saylor (Aug 19, 2014)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Yep


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 19, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Skep (Aug 19, 2014)

yea


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 19, 2014)

no


----------



## Skep (Aug 19, 2014)

i've never seen u


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 20, 2014)

ye


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

always


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 20, 2014)

hai


----------



## Mario. (Aug 20, 2014)

yes


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 20, 2014)

hardly


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 20, 2014)

yep


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

no


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 20, 2014)

yup


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

Never seen you before! lol


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 20, 2014)

No


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

no


----------



## Skep (Aug 20, 2014)

no lmao


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

Dude! I've ordered from your shop!! *facepalm* YES I KNOW YOU!


----------



## Flop (Aug 20, 2014)

Just because someone knows you doesn't mean that you're famous, lol.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

no


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 20, 2014)

Seen you a few times


----------



## skaro (Aug 20, 2014)

Nope...


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 21, 2014)

Never seen you before


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 21, 2014)

Yep :/


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

Totally not.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 21, 2014)

I think I've seen you once or twice.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 21, 2014)

Seen you once.


----------



## Skep (Aug 21, 2014)

yea


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 21, 2014)

hella famous


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 21, 2014)

Idk.... feel like I've traded with you before.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 21, 2014)

No.


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 21, 2014)

I few times


----------



## hzl (Aug 21, 2014)

yeah I've seen you before


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 21, 2014)

yep


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 21, 2014)

yeap


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 21, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 21, 2014)

Never seen you. 

Though your username is rather rad.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 21, 2014)

Just gonna say, you have seen me in the future. yes. i've seen you >


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

Not once. .-.


----------



## Flop (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 21, 2014)

Yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 21, 2014)

kitty again!


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 21, 2014)

ya


----------



## Flop (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah I guess


----------



## ShinySandwich (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes. 2000 pages ?


----------



## Capella (Aug 21, 2014)

no


----------



## Skep (Aug 21, 2014)

i never seen u


----------



## Flop (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Capella (Aug 21, 2014)

who even r u


----------



## ShinySandwich (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninjad, i dont even care about this person


----------



## Capella (Aug 21, 2014)

welcome to tbt!! 8)


----------



## Flop (Aug 21, 2014)

Noo ; D


Post 20k looooosers


----------



## Capella (Aug 21, 2014)

who even are u


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 21, 2014)

Rock Rock Rocket towards popularity.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Aug 21, 2014)

No


----------



## Capella (Aug 21, 2014)

get out


----------



## skaro (Aug 21, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Capella (Aug 21, 2014)

Flop said:


> Noo ; D
> 
> 
> Post 20k looooosers



i was post 20k :>


----------



## ShinySandwich (Aug 21, 2014)

Go away


----------



## Flop (Aug 21, 2014)

Do you know cap


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 21, 2014)

Flip Flop


----------



## Capella (Aug 21, 2014)

cries this is going by too fast

no


----------



## Flop (Aug 21, 2014)

gamora said:


> i was post 20k :>



Batch



No ur not famous loser


----------



## ShinySandwich (Aug 21, 2014)

Flop said:


> Do you know cap



Who the **** is Cap?


----------



## Skep (Aug 21, 2014)

wut


----------



## Capella (Aug 21, 2014)

ew no!!


----------



## Flop (Aug 21, 2014)

Idk cap sucks

Yes


----------



## skaro (Aug 21, 2014)

I think I was skipped?

Nope.


----------



## Capella (Aug 21, 2014)

shiny and flop 4 worst tbtrs =/////////////////

noPE


----------



## ShinySandwich (Aug 21, 2014)

...


----------



## Flop (Aug 21, 2014)

gamora said:


> shiny and flop 4 worst tbtrs =/////////////////
> 
> noPE



Welcome to the forums!


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 21, 2014)

*WOAH DIS IS BLOWING UP BETTER GET THE MISSES.*
*yes.*


----------



## Capella (Aug 21, 2014)

no

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait yes


----------



## Flop (Aug 21, 2014)

You smell like dog buns


----------



## ShinySandwich (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh no, Yes best fish on tbt


----------



## Capella (Aug 21, 2014)

you wish


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 21, 2014)

Very. ;D


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 21, 2014)

The ride never ends!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 22, 2014)

Don't think I've ever seen you before


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 22, 2014)

No


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 22, 2014)

Yus


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 22, 2014)

I think so xD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 22, 2014)

Nooo


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 22, 2014)

Lynn, we've traded >.< how can you forget!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 22, 2014)

Nu


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 22, 2014)

YAssss of course #folyfe


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 22, 2014)

I love you


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

On this thread. .3.


----------



## Calysis (Aug 22, 2014)

i just seen you on a buying thread lol cx so yes


----------



## Skep (Aug 22, 2014)

never seen u


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah, seen you quite a few times


----------



## hzl (Aug 22, 2014)

yep seen you before


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 22, 2014)

Don't think I've seen you before


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 22, 2014)

Ya


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 22, 2014)

In the art place...


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeaa.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 22, 2014)

mhm


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 22, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 22, 2014)

No


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 22, 2014)

I can't recall you atm


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 22, 2014)

No.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 22, 2014)

I guess?


----------



## Capella (Aug 22, 2014)

no


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 22, 2014)

ew gross


----------



## Allycat (Aug 22, 2014)

oooh mean?
I think i've seen ya C:


----------



## Skep (Aug 22, 2014)

yeah


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh, geez, for a second i thought you were Gam :X Lol, ya I've seen you.


----------



## Capella (Aug 22, 2014)

no you suck


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 22, 2014)

heyo


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 22, 2014)

yup


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Aug 22, 2014)

ya


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 22, 2014)

no.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't to be honest ^^;

The next person who posts can decide


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Aug 22, 2014)

yes and yes
EDIT: WOAH THAT WAS MY 666 POST


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't think I am.... yet


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 22, 2014)

you're spongebob, ofc you're famous


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah a little bit.


----------



## Skep (Aug 22, 2014)

yeah


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah you are, man sometimes I look at the wrong page XD


----------



## Capella (Aug 22, 2014)

no


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 22, 2014)

Haven't seen you


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Aug 22, 2014)

i never seen u srry! u look kool


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 22, 2014)

Never seen you, most people who have never seen me I haven't seem them


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 22, 2014)

yas


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 22, 2014)

indeed


----------



## Capella (Aug 22, 2014)

no!!!!111


----------



## Skep (Aug 22, 2014)

ye ily


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 22, 2014)

ye


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 22, 2014)

ye chain


----------



## Skep (Aug 22, 2014)

no


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 22, 2014)

No.


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 22, 2014)

Some where before, I have gotten 5 noes by raccoon... SO DONE


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Skep (Aug 22, 2014)

ye


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 22, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 23, 2014)

Think I've seen you before


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 23, 2014)

kittyyt


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 23, 2014)

sorta


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

Yup


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 23, 2014)

yes


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2014)

Yup c:


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 23, 2014)

Maybe xP


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Aug 23, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## hzl (Aug 23, 2014)

nope :<


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Aug 23, 2014)

Nope, but haaaaai!


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 23, 2014)

no


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 23, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Aug 23, 2014)

Yus. Hello there!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 23, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

Yup


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 23, 2014)

no


----------



## Skep (Aug 23, 2014)

ye


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

sey


----------



## Skep (Aug 23, 2014)

sey


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm a bit _skeptical_ but I'd say yes.


----------



## Skep (Aug 23, 2014)

lmao yep


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2014)

Yes c:


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2014)

Yup! XD


----------



## Caius (Aug 24, 2014)

Not to my knowledge.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah.
Everyone should.


----------



## hzl (Aug 24, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 24, 2014)

I've seen you a few times, I think.


----------



## Skep (Aug 24, 2014)

nope


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 24, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Skep (Aug 24, 2014)

yes


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Aug 24, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## SolarInferno (Aug 24, 2014)

A couple of times.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 24, 2014)

I honestly don't know

next person who posts, you decide


----------



## WonderK (Aug 24, 2014)

Seen you around.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 24, 2014)

Yas


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

Of course!


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 24, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sometimes...


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 24, 2014)

nope


----------



## Skep (Aug 24, 2014)

yea


----------



## Mango (Aug 24, 2014)

yea

(also the next page will be 2014~)


----------



## Flop (Aug 24, 2014)

yess


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 24, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 24, 2014)

A bit


----------



## Allycat (Aug 24, 2014)

I think so ^.^


----------



## dulcet (Aug 24, 2014)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 24, 2014)

I think I've seen you before


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Aug 25, 2014)

nope


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Aug 25, 2014)

Eenope.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

no


----------



## Imitation (Aug 25, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

No


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

no lmao


----------



## tinybears (Aug 25, 2014)

ya lmao


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 25, 2014)

maybe lmao


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

possibly


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 25, 2014)

Never seen you.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

touch?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 25, 2014)

First time seeing you on the forums.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

same


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

seen u once


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

touch?


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 26, 2014)

nope


----------



## Sloom (Aug 26, 2014)

Haven't seen you before. So uh, hi ^^


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 26, 2014)

No


----------



## Calysis (Aug 28, 2014)

i feel like i have o:


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Think so. Look at my post cout (And my date joined)


----------



## Leela (Aug 28, 2014)

I see you all the time in The Basement threads


----------



## Zane (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't think I've seen you before but you joined like a week ago so I'm sure I will see you more. :0


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Flop (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Think so. Look at my post cout (And my date joined)



People tend to look at that as "spam. "  XD


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 28, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Flop (Aug 28, 2014)

Of course!


----------



## Capella (Aug 28, 2014)

umm who r u again


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

no


----------



## kassie (Aug 28, 2014)

I've seen you around a bit, so yes. c:


----------



## Flop (Aug 28, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> no



Lolol so famous

- - - Post Merge - - -



serenderpity said:


> I've seen you around a bit, so yes. c:



Yeah


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 28, 2014)

Who are you?


----------



## Capella (Aug 28, 2014)

ya


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 28, 2014)

Idk who are you?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 28, 2014)

maybe :3


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

One of the famous basementers.


----------



## Skep (Aug 28, 2014)

ya


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 28, 2014)

I love you <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

<3?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

no


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 28, 2014)

Haven't seen you that much


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

kinda


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't _think_ I've seen ilovelush before.
I don't recognize the avatar or siggy.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

never


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 28, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> never



Yeah, it seems like you hangout in The Basement a lot.
I'm usually in Re-Tail.

I'm trying new things, lol.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

ChristinaYeah said:


> Yeah, it seems like you hangout in The Basement a lot.
> I'm usually in Re-Tail.
> 
> I'm trying new things, lol.



Ah.

Yup, about 10 times now.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 28, 2014)

MaYBE maybe not


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Basemnet is the only spot I hang at. Only once have I left it.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 28, 2014)

Nu.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Apparently I mught go down as TBT royalty.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 28, 2014)

Seen you quite a bit


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 28, 2014)

uh kinda? only in the basement i think.


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 28, 2014)

Uh, I think I just saw you in Re-Tail or the general ACNL forum.
If that wasn't you, then never.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 28, 2014)

who are you


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 29, 2014)

no


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

ya


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Capella (Aug 29, 2014)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 29, 2014)

no


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

no


----------



## matt (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

yes


----------



## matt (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

yup


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

yes


----------



## Skep (Aug 29, 2014)

yep


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

Yus.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

si


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hunji.


(Punjabi for yes)


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

oui


----------



## Skep (Aug 29, 2014)

yea


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

ole


----------



## Skep (Aug 29, 2014)

ya


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

oui


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 29, 2014)

lately


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

mhm


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes I run my own cycling thread with over 2, 000 views


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 29, 2014)

That doesn't make you famous, buddy.

No.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

People know me as the guy who got like a thousand posts in two day's.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Si


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 29, 2014)

Idk next person who posts decides


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

You are, because your in my sig.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 29, 2014)

Lol I guess so then!


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yup


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't _think_ I've seen you around...
I should really start paying attention to usernames.


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 29, 2014)

Nope,  sorry


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Mhm


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

Oui oui


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Si si


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 29, 2014)

A dozen times within the past ten minutes.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 29, 2014)

no


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Si


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 29, 2014)

yes


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yup


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 29, 2014)

yes.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

Yaa


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 29, 2014)

Only today.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 29, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Mhm


----------



## kyasarin (Aug 29, 2014)

no


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

No


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 29, 2014)

Duh.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Soon


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

Battle master


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Battle master



Haha no way! 

Super famous


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 29, 2014)

yup


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Totally


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 29, 2014)

yea


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Oui


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 30, 2014)

No


----------



## dalandanator (Aug 30, 2014)

nein


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 30, 2014)

nope


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 30, 2014)

Never seen you


----------



## CR33P (Aug 30, 2014)

yeah i guess


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 30, 2014)

Just saw you on my thread.

Hello, again.


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 30, 2014)

nope


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 30, 2014)

No


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 30, 2014)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 31, 2014)

Not sure if I've seen you before


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 31, 2014)

No


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2014)

Known as the guy who got 1000 posts in 2 day's & a couple hours.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah I've seen you heaps


----------



## Selene (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes. I've seen you around


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

Not really


----------



## kassie (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes :]


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes,  see you everywhere


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

Yup


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah I see you a bit :3


----------



## Ras (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

S?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

Yas


----------



## Alvery (Aug 31, 2014)

Oui


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 31, 2014)

yupp


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

A few times


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 31, 2014)

Yep


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah sort of


----------



## Skep (Aug 31, 2014)

seen u once or twice


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 1, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Si


----------



## azukitan (Sep 1, 2014)

I wouldn't say so.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

azukitan said:


> I wouldn't say so.



-__-

Never seen you. Not even randomly on the island in game...


----------



## azukitan (Sep 1, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> -__-
> 
> Never seen you. Not even randomly on the island in game...



OH NOOO, MY BRAIN WAS IN DERP MODE! I honestly never posted in this thread before and thought the question was supposed to be directed towards the poster not the member above me XD

Let me rectify this situation by saying YES, YES YOU ARE FAMOUS ON TBT. My deepest apologies OTL


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

A few times


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

azukitan said:


> OH NOOO, MY BRAIN WAS IN DERP MODE! I honestly never posted in this thread before and thought the question was supposed to be directed towards the poster not the member above me XD
> 
> Let me rectify this situation by saying YES, YES YOU ARE FAMOUS ON TBT. My deepest apologies OTL




Lol!!!!! No prob. Thought you were joking!!

Totally famous!!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yup


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 1, 2014)

Yep, I see you around a lot.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah a bit


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mhm


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 1, 2014)

You are not the king of games, but you're popular.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> You are not the king of games, but you're popular.



Woah, woah, woah, woah, woah!! I'm the king of games! 

Your pop as well


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

Yas :3


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## katsuragi (Sep 1, 2014)

yep


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 1, 2014)

Nooo


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mhm


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 1, 2014)

hai babe


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 1, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Si


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 1, 2014)

si


----------



## katsuragi (Sep 1, 2014)

yea


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oui


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 1, 2014)

ya


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ole


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 1, 2014)

mmmm


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeppa


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

Yupp


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 1, 2014)

Yea


----------



## hzl (Sep 1, 2014)

I think I've seen you before


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 1, 2014)

no


----------



## dragonair (Sep 1, 2014)

nah


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 1, 2014)

Nope


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 1, 2014)

yes


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 1, 2014)

Yup


----------



## dragonair (Sep 1, 2014)

i think so??


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 1, 2014)

Nu


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah a bit


----------



## hzl (Sep 1, 2014)

once or twice


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

I've seen you a couple of times


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 1, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Imitation (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 1, 2014)

Mhm


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 1, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Twinrova (Sep 1, 2014)

Ya


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 1, 2014)

Kind of.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 1, 2014)

Does having 1,000 vistors in my Profile mean im Famous?


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 1, 2014)

I guess.


----------



## katsuragi (Sep 1, 2014)

yeah


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 1, 2014)

nope


----------



## Aradai (Sep 1, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

No... yes... maybe? I don't know I'm sorry x)


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Maybe


----------



## Skep (Sep 1, 2014)

yea sure


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

Of course c:


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Si


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 1, 2014)

hai


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

I've seen you several times, and your avatar is too awesome for me to forget it x)


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sure


----------



## Skep (Sep 1, 2014)

y not


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 1, 2014)

of course.


----------



## Skep (Sep 1, 2014)

ya 8)


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Sep 1, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

No, sorry. Nice to meet you, though!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 1, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 1, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

Sure! ^^


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Sep 1, 2014)

Only today. Nice to meet you too c:


----------



## Flop (Sep 1, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Sep 1, 2014)

Well, yeah


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 1, 2014)

A little bit


----------



## Mints (Sep 1, 2014)

eh, 
no not really lo


----------



## Zane (Sep 1, 2014)

I recognize your avatar, did your name used to be something else? o o


----------



## Skep (Sep 1, 2014)

never seen u


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeppero


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 1, 2014)

Ye


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes! ^_^


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 1, 2014)

Sey


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

Maybe... Idk someone tell me


----------



## dulcet (Sep 1, 2014)

yes


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 1, 2014)

hai


----------



## kassie (Sep 1, 2014)

Don't think I've seen you around ^^;


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 2, 2014)

I believe so.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 2, 2014)

yas


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 2, 2014)

Hai


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 2, 2014)

hii


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

Just look at my post count and the amount of day's I've had on this.

All from the basement, except literally one.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

No, you only play forum games.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

Meh.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## katsuragi (Sep 2, 2014)

no


----------



## dulcet (Sep 2, 2014)

yes


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

cant recall


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 2, 2014)

No.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

mhm


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 2, 2014)

i think so


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 2, 2014)

RIMU HI


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 2, 2014)

hey bb <3


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

maybe


----------



## Fawning (Sep 2, 2014)

I've seen you a lot today, we're one of the only ones online and posting in the basement atm lmao


----------



## Delphine (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

MHM


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 2, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Si


----------



## Angira (Sep 2, 2014)

A little bit :0


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 2, 2014)

Kind of


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

yes


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 2, 2014)

yea


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

mhm


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 2, 2014)

yup


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 2, 2014)

Not really


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 2, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 2, 2014)

Seen you a few times


----------



## Skep (Sep 2, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 2, 2014)

Possibly


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mhm


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

So famous...


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 2, 2014)

No sorry


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 2, 2014)

Am I famous?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Sure


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 2, 2014)

Been seeing you around since last night lol.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 2, 2014)

Haven't seen you before


----------



## pengutango (Sep 2, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 2, 2014)

Haven't seen you before


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 2, 2014)

I've seen you, but not really.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

Maybe


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeah :3


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes :3


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 3, 2014)

no


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 3, 2014)

sorta


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeah :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I see you a bit


----------



## hzl (Sep 3, 2014)

I've seen you before


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 3, 2014)

Maybe

first time seeing u


----------



## hzl (Sep 3, 2014)

oww
I think I've seen you before


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeah seen you a few times


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 3, 2014)

yus


----------



## hzl (Sep 3, 2014)

yep


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

I think I'm more famous


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

not yet


----------



## Fawning (Sep 3, 2014)

just seen you on all of the threads I've just commented on lmao


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

possibly


----------



## locker (Sep 3, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

sure


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

mhm


----------



## Lady Black (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 3, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

Totally


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 3, 2014)

Idk, am I?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

Never seen you


----------



## hzl (Sep 3, 2014)

only seen you on this thread


----------



## Angira (Sep 3, 2014)

Seen you a little bit before now that I think about it.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 3, 2014)

"Yep yep yep" ~Ducky


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't think so.


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes no maybe so


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

No


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 3, 2014)

si


----------



## Delphine (Sep 3, 2014)

Yup


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 3, 2014)

Sure.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeah! n_n


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 3, 2014)

I see you everywhere xD yeppp

lols who am I kidding I'm not famous


----------



## Delphine (Sep 3, 2014)

Do I post too much? XD

I do know you c:


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 3, 2014)

nope you're a wonderful omnipresent source of helpfulness


----------



## Delphine (Sep 3, 2014)

kbelle4 said:


> nope you're a wonderful omnipresent source of helpfulness



;//u//; thank you dear, that's lovely


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 3, 2014)

Oui :3


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Sep 3, 2014)

I think I've seen you a couple of times before.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes.. Two seconds ago?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 4, 2014)

hii


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 4, 2014)

yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 4, 2014)

yus


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 5, 2014)

No (lol)


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 5, 2014)

yop.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 5, 2014)

bby


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 5, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> bby



ohemegee bby. yas.


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 5, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 5, 2014)

nu D:


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

sure


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 5, 2014)

Yus


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

si


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes, I remember your cute avatar pic. c:


----------



## hzl (Sep 5, 2014)

I've seen you around, and yes I remember your avatar pic too haha


----------



## Angira (Sep 5, 2014)

I've seen you lots of time ^_^


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 5, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

mhm


----------



## Riukkuyo (Sep 5, 2014)

Nope. 'Course I did just join...


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

who are you?


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 5, 2014)

Hard to avoid in the Basement. c:


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

mhm


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 5, 2014)

Howdy.


----------



## Skep (Sep 5, 2014)

ya


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes


----------



## InfinityFlames (Sep 5, 2014)

Seen u a lot


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Touch?


----------



## Delphine (Sep 5, 2014)

Seen you a lot too!


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 5, 2014)

Seen you a couple times. c:


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Skep (Sep 5, 2014)

yep


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Duh


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 5, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Yuuup


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes sir.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Oui oui


----------



## Frosteas (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah c:


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

1st time I've seen you.


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 5, 2014)

first time I have seen you >:


----------



## Byngo (Sep 5, 2014)

Never seen you before, I'd have to say no


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

I seen you. Yes


----------



## CR33P (Sep 5, 2014)

um who are you


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 5, 2014)

nope


----------



## CR33P (Sep 5, 2014)

no


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 5, 2014)

ma'am


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 6, 2014)

Yup


----------



## CR33P (Sep 6, 2014)

no


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 6, 2014)

Not a chance


----------



## CR33P (Sep 6, 2014)

you wish!


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 6, 2014)

Ha!


----------



## Skep (Sep 6, 2014)

sure


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 6, 2014)

Yup


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 6, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Creeper$ (Sep 6, 2014)

I think so....


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 6, 2014)

Never seen you around before.


----------



## Skep (Sep 6, 2014)

yea


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 6, 2014)

mhm


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 6, 2014)

Yup yup!


----------



## Delphine (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes, never talked to you I believe but I've seen you several times n_n


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 6, 2014)

Ah, same to you!^


----------



## dulcet (Sep 6, 2014)

yes


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 6, 2014)

yea


----------



## Angira (Sep 6, 2014)

no :0


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 6, 2014)

Nevermind


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

No, sorry. I'd remember such a cute sig. c:


----------



## Zane (Sep 6, 2014)

I didn't recognize your name but definitely remember that Lily avatar.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 6, 2014)

Yup, just earlier today I was watching my screenshots and saw one with you x)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 6, 2014)

No


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes, I remember the Ariel avatar.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 6, 2014)

ya


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Hipster (Sep 6, 2014)

yup


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 6, 2014)

Err... I don't think so?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 6, 2014)

i think no


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 6, 2014)

Hmm not sure o.o


----------



## Skep (Sep 6, 2014)

sometimes


----------



## Capella (Sep 6, 2014)

um who even r u tbh


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

OMG who the hecky r u smh


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 6, 2014)

Si


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 6, 2014)

Oui.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

Hai.


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 6, 2014)

Kind of


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 6, 2014)

Ya mahn


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 7, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 7, 2014)

I've seen you a fair share of times


----------



## Skep (Sep 7, 2014)

sure


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

2famousthanuall


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 7, 2014)

Never seen you before


----------



## Skep (Sep 7, 2014)

yea


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

#U-huh


----------



## dulcet (Sep 7, 2014)

yes


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 7, 2014)

no


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 7, 2014)

Yes, I remember the sprites in your sig.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah I've seen you before


----------



## dulcet (Sep 7, 2014)

yes


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 7, 2014)

no


----------



## dulcet (Sep 7, 2014)

who is this weirdo i never seen u b4


----------



## Sloom (Sep 7, 2014)

You have 2,156 posts and I have never seen you before


----------



## Lio Fotia (Sep 7, 2014)

I've never seen you before.


----------



## Sloom (Sep 7, 2014)

I've never seen you before.


----------



## Mango (Sep 7, 2014)

no


----------



## dulcet (Sep 7, 2014)

ya


----------



## Skep (Sep 7, 2014)

no


----------



## Meloetta (Sep 7, 2014)

no


----------



## dulcet (Sep 7, 2014)

no


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Yas


----------



## Selene (Sep 7, 2014)

Yes
I'm pretty new so...


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 7, 2014)

Yes, but only in the Basement.


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

So popular


----------



## Delphine (Sep 7, 2014)

XeroRain said:


> So popular



Never saw you (you just joined so that explains everything :'D)
Nice to meet you!


----------



## dulcet (Sep 7, 2014)

yes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't recognize anyone anymore D:


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 7, 2014)

Not recently


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 7, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 7, 2014)

Afraid not.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

I recognize you :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 7, 2014)

yea bby


----------



## Leela (Sep 7, 2014)

I've never spoken to you, but I recognise you from somewhere!


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 7, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 7, 2014)

nu hiii


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

Delphine said:


> Never saw you (you just joined so that explains everything :'D)
> Nice to meet you!



Thank you~ Nice too meet you too. xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

I met you a while a go. You cool coop you.


----------



## Skep (Sep 7, 2014)

yea


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 7, 2014)

Think I've seen you around before.


----------



## Leela (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't know you... I'm Leela! Nice to meet you!


----------



## Skep (Sep 7, 2014)

nope


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 7, 2014)

Mhm


----------



## InfinityFlames (Sep 7, 2014)

lots of times


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 7, 2014)

Maybe maybe not.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 7, 2014)

Nope, you're new to me.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 7, 2014)

Nope!


----------



## Skep (Sep 7, 2014)

no


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 7, 2014)

Yep


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## InfinityFlames (Sep 7, 2014)

yep again


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 7, 2014)

No


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 7, 2014)

Yea.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 7, 2014)

yes


----------



## ethre (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't think I've ever seen you. xL


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

I haven't seen you either


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 7, 2014)

Hella yeah


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 9, 2014)

mhm


----------



## Leela (Sep 9, 2014)

I've seen you... somewhere 

One day, someone _will_ say that they've seen me!


----------



## dulcet (Sep 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

Yep


----------



## azukitan (Sep 9, 2014)

Definitely


----------



## Flop (Sep 9, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

S?


----------



## evies (Sep 9, 2014)

Yeah seen a lot


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 9, 2014)

yeah.


----------



## Skep (Sep 9, 2014)

yea


----------



## dulcet (Sep 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

Hai


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 9, 2014)

Idk middle of the road I guess?


----------



## Edzers (Sep 10, 2014)

No


----------



## dulcet (Sep 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## dulcet (Sep 10, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 10, 2014)

Noo...


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 10, 2014)

nop c:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

No


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 10, 2014)

no


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yes.

A few mods and admins know me. (Two.)


----------



## Delphine (Sep 10, 2014)

Of course


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 10, 2014)

certainly


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

^^

Never seen you..


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2014)

Might've seen you..'memory's shady.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 10, 2014)

who are you?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

^^

Seen you once now.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 10, 2014)

yea bby


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Edzers (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

Yup


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 11, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

S?


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes. ;3


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 11, 2014)

yas


----------



## azukitan (Sep 11, 2014)

Sure, why not?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't think I've seen you before


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 11, 2014)

yeaa


----------



## suppstef (Sep 11, 2014)

don't think so /:​


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 11, 2014)

I only really recognize you from your shop, so take that as it is


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 11, 2014)

nu hai


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 11, 2014)

I seen you.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 11, 2014)

you're that guy some people are sour on with how you obtain/use collectibles

sup


----------



## Zane (Sep 11, 2014)

I know u 
you came to my island once to get kitchen islands. :]


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Lol. ISLANDCEPTION


----------



## Emma (Sep 11, 2014)

You're all over each thread in the Basement...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

I am. I am trying to get out of the basement to get more TBT...


----------



## Edzers (Sep 11, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Delphine (Sep 11, 2014)

That avatar does ring a bell, but not too sure


----------



## Edzers (Sep 11, 2014)

yup


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 11, 2014)

I've seen you, not sure where but...




Zane said:


> I know u
> you came to my island once to get kitchen islands. :]



and then I lost it and had to buy a new one

lel


----------



## Mango (Sep 11, 2014)

ye


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 11, 2014)

yes, I have seen you~


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 11, 2014)

yeah! i saw you on the 'give your opinion of the above user' thread


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 11, 2014)

I think I've seen you????


----------



## Edzers (Sep 11, 2014)

seen you


----------



## Zane (Sep 11, 2014)

mhm in the marketplace


LambdaDelta said:


> and then I lost it and had to buy a new one
> 
> lel



oh no haha shoulda told me, i still have a ton from that day lmao


----------



## Aradai (Sep 11, 2014)

yis


----------



## Edzers (Sep 11, 2014)

yas


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 11, 2014)

A bit, haven't seen you that much


----------



## Edzers (Sep 11, 2014)

Same here.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 11, 2014)

nu


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 11, 2014)

heyyyy


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 11, 2014)

bbyyyy


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes, for sure.


----------



## Skep (Sep 11, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 11, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 11, 2014)

Yus


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 11, 2014)

Fo show


----------



## Flop (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Aradai (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Skep (Sep 11, 2014)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 11, 2014)

yea babe


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes, that signature~


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Snype (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 12, 2014)

nope


----------



## hzl (Sep 12, 2014)

nope


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 12, 2014)

nope


----------



## Snype (Sep 12, 2014)

Never even seen you around.

Nope.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 12, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes~


----------



## Skep (Sep 12, 2014)

no


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Getting more and more famous.


----------



## uriri (Sep 12, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 12, 2014)

yus


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 12, 2014)

Only in the Basement.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

I have been expanding my reach through the general forums...so kinda.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 12, 2014)

yus


----------



## Delphine (Sep 12, 2014)

Yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 12, 2014)

not sure...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 12, 2014)

yeh bby 

jack


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

I SAW THAT


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 12, 2014)

shutupno you didn't


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes I did and it was mean..

_BUTWHY_


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 12, 2014)

Bby <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

I AIN'T YO BBY


----------



## Skep (Sep 12, 2014)

i guess, but you never leave the basement


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Nah. I have expanded to general discussion.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 13, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 13, 2014)

I've seen you around quite a bit.


----------



## uriri (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 13, 2014)

No~


----------



## uriri (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah~


----------



## Skep (Sep 13, 2014)

kinda


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 13, 2014)

a D-List Celebrity


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 13, 2014)

Uh huh


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 13, 2014)

Mm, not sure if I have seen you around, but overwhelming majority of members here can say the same of me. Seems we both registered at the beginning of this year. I spent the first few months only visiting the 'Villager Trading Plaza' and 'Animal Crossing: New Leaf' forums.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 13, 2014)

Everyone in The Basement has seen you, unless they are one of those people who only go through The Basement to get to The Cellar (weird how that works).


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 13, 2014)

nu


----------



## Skep (Sep 13, 2014)

ye


----------



## azukitan (Sep 13, 2014)

Fo sho


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 13, 2014)

Um... I can't recall seeing you around much, or my memory sucks.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 13, 2014)

mhm


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 13, 2014)

hai bby


----------



## Skep (Sep 13, 2014)

ye


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 14, 2014)

Extremely~


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 14, 2014)

no


----------



## dulcet (Sep 14, 2014)

yes


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 14, 2014)

yyeayyeyaya


----------



## Skep (Sep 14, 2014)

ye


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

Well duh.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 14, 2014)

yayaya


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 14, 2014)

mhmm


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

Yep


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Yus.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 14, 2014)

Im to lazy to find out XD


----------



## Skep (Sep 14, 2014)

kinda///


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 14, 2014)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes


----------



## DarkOnyx (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes!^-^


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

No.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 15, 2014)

yus


----------



## Ras (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes, very.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 15, 2014)

nu


----------



## Skep (Sep 15, 2014)

ye


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 15, 2014)

ye


----------



## Skep (Sep 15, 2014)

ya again


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 15, 2014)

yoyoyo ya


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 15, 2014)

No! But I want to.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

YUSH


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 15, 2014)

In the basement.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 15, 2014)

Erm.. Not recently, no.


----------



## Skep (Sep 15, 2014)

ya


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 15, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Zane (Sep 15, 2014)

i've seen you but i don't remember where


----------



## azukitan (Sep 15, 2014)

Zane's a *S U P E R S T ☆ R*!


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 15, 2014)

Not really...


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

Somewhat.


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 15, 2014)

I've seen you a few times so prolly


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

Once or twice.


----------



## Skep (Sep 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

You know it!


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 16, 2014)

I've seen you around here especially in the basement section of the forums recently!


----------



## dulcet (Sep 16, 2014)

yes


----------



## azukitan (Sep 16, 2014)

Yuppers


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 16, 2014)

Only seen you once before I think


----------



## dulcet (Sep 16, 2014)

yes


----------



## Snype (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah, seen you around.


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes~


----------



## Skep (Sep 16, 2014)

kinda


----------



## hzl (Sep 16, 2014)

yep!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 16, 2014)

nu


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 16, 2014)

of course :3


----------



## Skep (Sep 16, 2014)

yea


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 16, 2014)

ofc


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeeeeessss


----------



## Skep (Sep 16, 2014)

no


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 16, 2014)

Im famtastic!
_JUST MIXED FAME AND FANTASTIC... ILL BE RICH_


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2014)

I've seen you around before.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 16, 2014)

Sure you are!


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 16, 2014)

Definitely. >.>


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

I've seen you a few times, so I'm not so sure.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes, in the basement


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 16, 2014)

Haven't seen until recently today!


----------



## Skep (Sep 16, 2014)

every now & then


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

More exclusively in the basement.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2014)

I've seen you a few times before.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Flop (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

Wynaut?


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 16, 2014)

Mhm.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

Eeyup.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Nope, I don't think so.

EDIT: whoops! Not you, I'm referring to Swiftstream.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 16, 2014)

How funny. I haven't seen you either.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't think you're famous enough, but I hope you do. Then I will always say "yes" when I see you.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 16, 2014)

Never seen you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

I never seen you too.


----------



## Skep (Sep 16, 2014)

nope


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 16, 2014)

I remember your Marina avatar...


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 16, 2014)

YES!!


----------



## Skep (Sep 16, 2014)

yea


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 16, 2014)

Si!


----------



## Flop (Sep 16, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 16, 2014)

Yup. Flop the master of coin


----------



## Capella (Sep 16, 2014)

hmm let me think about this


no

that was meant for floppppooogaus :'( !!


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 16, 2014)

No


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2014)

I've seen you a lot today.


----------



## Flop (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## dulcet (Sep 17, 2014)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 17, 2014)

yus


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 17, 2014)

ye


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 17, 2014)

I think I am just a legend, largely forgotten but still whispered in warning tales to children by the elderly of the site.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 17, 2014)

nu


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 17, 2014)

kitty <3


----------



## Skep (Sep 17, 2014)

yea


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 17, 2014)

yes


----------



## hzl (Sep 17, 2014)

seen you quite a bit!


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 17, 2014)

Same


----------



## azukitan (Sep 17, 2014)

Never seen you 'round these parts before 

lol, kidding aside, I'd say you're definitely famous x)


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 17, 2014)

Quien eres? Haha!

Yes. Famous for amazing art!


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 17, 2014)

sure


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 17, 2014)

ya


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 17, 2014)

No.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 17, 2014)

Not a chance


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2014)

uh no too new for me


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 17, 2014)

ur back bae


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2014)

erryday m8


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 17, 2014)

i havent seeen uuu </3


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 17, 2014)

I've seen you post before. Yeah, you're famous, Grats, you be da famousest Jun everz.


----------



## Flop (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeeep


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2014)

ikr.

uh flop flop cheese


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 17, 2014)

I've seen you beefore
(No one better of ninja'd me.. if they have i'll eat their faces)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2014)

KISSING IN THE BACK ROW OF THE MOVIES ON A SATURDAY NIGHT


----------



## Skep (Sep 17, 2014)

no


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 17, 2014)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Skep (Sep 17, 2014)

yea


----------



## Starmanfan (Sep 17, 2014)

yeah-NO.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 17, 2014)

Not really...


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't recognize anyone, I'm so lonely (T-T)


----------



## Starmanfan (Sep 17, 2014)

and I don't recognize you


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 17, 2014)

First time seeing you around!


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Sep 17, 2014)

I guess I saw you on that other thread so yeah (looks at bells (*o*) did i lose... Oh that's posts XD)


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 17, 2014)

no


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Sep 17, 2014)

Nah


----------



## Starmanfan (Sep 17, 2014)

nope.


----------



## Skep (Sep 17, 2014)

kinda


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Sep 17, 2014)

Naw


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 17, 2014)

No.


----------



## Mary (Sep 17, 2014)

Dun think so.


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 17, 2014)

Haven't seen you much


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 17, 2014)

I've seen you a couple of times


----------



## Skep (Sep 17, 2014)

eh


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 17, 2014)

yes


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Sep 17, 2014)

Kinda


----------



## Skep (Sep 17, 2014)

no


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 17, 2014)

Heyo.


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 17, 2014)

Hiya :]


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hola


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 17, 2014)

Konichiwa


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 17, 2014)

Bonjour.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 17, 2014)

Ni hao


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 17, 2014)

goedenavond


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hallo


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 17, 2014)

buona sera


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 17, 2014)

Omg you're totes famous


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 17, 2014)

eh


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 17, 2014)

Not really


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Sep 17, 2014)

Maybe, prehaps I've seen you before


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 17, 2014)

Every once in awhile


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 17, 2014)

Not before today...


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes, well not before today of my knowledge but hai, si, da


----------



## Envelin (Sep 17, 2014)

No. XD


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 17, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Sep 17, 2014)

You joined veery recently so no
Oh bloody ninjas


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes mr space dandy reference... I forget the cats name


----------



## Flop (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Zane (Sep 17, 2014)

ye its the magikarp


----------



## Flop (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeeeep


----------



## Cress (Sep 17, 2014)

Yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyes


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah I think so.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I've seen you quite a few times


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 17, 2014)

I've seen you a few times as well


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 18, 2014)

nope, this is my first time seeing you around i believe!


----------



## Cress (Sep 18, 2014)

Uh... no?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Cress (Sep 18, 2014)

Saw you a whole 7 seconds ago.


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 18, 2014)

Ik you :]


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 18, 2014)

yass


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 18, 2014)

:]]]]]]]], OFC


----------



## Cress (Sep 18, 2014)

All the multi-battles.  Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 18, 2014)

hai bby


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

naaaah xD


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 18, 2014)

nope


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

Yah


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 18, 2014)

mhm


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

no...


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 18, 2014)

ya


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 18, 2014)

yup!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

nope


----------



## Skep (Sep 18, 2014)

no


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

apparently


----------



## dulcet (Sep 18, 2014)

yes


----------



## Tessie (Sep 18, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

no.


----------



## nekosync (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

yes ugh nutella


----------



## nekosync (Sep 18, 2014)

yes

you don't like nutella?!?!


----------



## Mari (Sep 18, 2014)

yes ^^


----------



## Zura (Sep 18, 2014)

I think ive seen you before :/


----------



## Snype (Sep 18, 2014)

Seen you around the forum.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes to both me and you above.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

yup


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 18, 2014)

yup yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 18, 2014)

nu


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 18, 2014)

si


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 18, 2014)

yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 18, 2014)

yus


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 18, 2014)

Yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 18, 2014)

my kitty <3


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 18, 2014)

nope


----------



## Zane (Sep 18, 2014)

ummm maybe


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 18, 2014)

I guess


----------



## Skep (Sep 18, 2014)

ye


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeah

- - - Post Merge - - -

500th post!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 18, 2014)

Hoorah!
Yep.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 18, 2014)

I remember seeing you around.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 18, 2014)

Same to you.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

I know you guys.

Obviously.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 18, 2014)

This is where I lurk the most.
Because although in the muesuem it's cool to see other people's creations.
There aren't that many people on that forum.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 18, 2014)

mhm.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

Somewhat


----------



## Mary (Sep 18, 2014)

From the last few days, probably.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

Aha I knew someone would say it 

I've seen you quite a bit


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Probably the king of the basement...


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 18, 2014)

yup~


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

Moderately


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

YES

In the basement. If I expanded to all of TBT I would end up the top poster X3


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)

Too popular


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Only on the basement...

Where I rule.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 18, 2014)

Hola.


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 18, 2014)

every once in awhile!


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 18, 2014)

Few times


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 18, 2014)

Lots of times.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 18, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Sep 18, 2014)

Yep :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 18, 2014)

yea C:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Myst (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes. ;3


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 19, 2014)

yes


----------



## Myst (Sep 19, 2014)

No but cute sig. ^_^


----------



## Naiad (Sep 19, 2014)

S?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 19, 2014)

yus


----------



## Snype (Sep 19, 2014)

Probably.

Seen you post and we have talked a bit.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 19, 2014)

Seen you around several times.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 19, 2014)

yus


----------



## mogyay (Sep 19, 2014)

ye!

*starts to panic, i hate this thread*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 19, 2014)

nu

why are u panicking bby


----------



## mogyay (Sep 19, 2014)

because everyone says no! ihy ;_; ihysm

lol jk jk <3

yes though!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 19, 2014)

yis <3


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

no ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

yuss


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 19, 2014)

I've seen you a lot in the basement I think.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 19, 2014)

Impossible to forget such a name


----------



## Snype (Sep 19, 2014)

Of course you are.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

I know the person below me and maybe the person below me once someone else posts.

I know I am famous.


----------



## a potato (Sep 19, 2014)

Probs


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 19, 2014)

yes! i traded with you once as well


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 19, 2014)

his since yesterday C:


----------



## Myst (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 19, 2014)

sorta


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah. Hi.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Obviously. Look at my post count!


----------



## f11 (Sep 20, 2014)

uhm http://prntscr.com/4ohvwa


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Lol^

You take screenshots of a lot of my stuff. Seems I am a bit of a main subject?

Getting this topic back to normal: Yes.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 20, 2014)

yis bby cakes


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Alvery (Sep 20, 2014)

Yep c:


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 20, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 20, 2014)

nu


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 20, 2014)

Of course


----------



## Princess Macaron (Sep 20, 2014)

lol nope


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2014)

No


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yus


----------



## Radda (Sep 20, 2014)

Ive neeeeeveerrrrr heard of you


----------



## Lock (Sep 20, 2014)

I believe I traded with you once :]


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 20, 2014)

wuuuttt nuuuu


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 20, 2014)

Going by your post count and registration date, I should know you, but sadly I am oblivious, as we probably spend most of our time on different forums.


----------



## Lock (Sep 20, 2014)

I see you throughout the forum and I think you effectively make Pippy famous. Its almost like you are Pippy.


----------



## Jaz (Sep 20, 2014)

no


----------



## Lock (Sep 20, 2014)

I've seen you before in the TBT marketplace!


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 20, 2014)

Lockfancy said:


> I see you throughout the forum and I think you effectively make Pippy famous. Its almost like you are Pippy.


That is awesome. Pippy was one of my starters and remains a permanent resident in my main town. Even more, I think she is one of the villagers given the least attention by other players, so the more publicity the better. 

And though I have only seen you once before, already remember you as having one of the more interesting avatars and signatures I have seen (especially like the signature on the left with its twisted _Alice in Wonderland_ vibe). Or maybe I do not remember seeing you more before due to a recent avatar/signature change.


----------



## Lock (Sep 20, 2014)

I accidentally lost my Pippy who was an original in my main town. I took a week break and I guess she was already itching to move so she was gone when I turned my game on. At least I kept all of her letters. 

I always see yer cycling thread and actually I would check it every so often when I was looking for villagers a while back. I remember you more than I remember most of the cyclers just because of Pippy. Ive always wanted to adopt from you XD (I think you do have Walt now? If I get a spot open I might try to take him lolz) 

I actually decided to draw a new signature because I was getting mistaken for a boy since I often times use my husband's 3DS and I guess my setup made me appear kinda boyish? I'm not sure haha I was just too lazy to draw anything and even my new ones I was too lazy to actually put effort into it.


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 20, 2014)

Unfortunately, I do not have Walt, though he might have recently left. 

I have been hoping for Pippy to show up just so I can instruct viewers to look at my signature.


----------



## Snype (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes, well known around the forum and very friendly.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 20, 2014)

yes


----------



## Skep (Sep 20, 2014)

kinda


----------



## Snype (Sep 20, 2014)

Good friend and known around.

Definitely.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 20, 2014)

Kinda


----------



## Skep (Sep 20, 2014)

somewhat


----------



## f11 (Sep 20, 2014)

somewhat


----------



## Skep (Sep 20, 2014)

somewhat


----------



## f11 (Sep 20, 2014)

ye


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm starting to believe it.


----------



## Skep (Sep 20, 2014)

not really


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 20, 2014)

Shrug


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Nope. One day, someone will say they know me...

One day.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 20, 2014)

nope.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yus


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 20, 2014)

yis


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 20, 2014)

bby C:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Snype (Sep 20, 2014)

Have seen you today but I am going to say no.


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2014)

No


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

Maybe maybe not


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## spCrossing (Sep 20, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 20, 2014)

Hai


----------



## Delphine (Sep 20, 2014)

Yup c:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

mhm. /w\


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Leela said:


> Yes!



No you aren't ._.


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Sparro said:


> No you aren't ._.



Umm... *is confused*


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Skep (Sep 20, 2014)

yea


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

I've seen you before!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Of course


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 21, 2014)

mmm i think i remember u


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 21, 2014)

yis


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Yessssssssss


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 21, 2014)

ya bby


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 21, 2014)

sorta kinda


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 22, 2014)

A bit


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 22, 2014)

Not recently...


----------



## Skep (Sep 22, 2014)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Mango (Sep 22, 2014)

no


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 22, 2014)

Mmhm.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 22, 2014)

A bit


----------



## Skep (Sep 22, 2014)

yea


----------



## WhitneyLover (Sep 22, 2014)

I have seen you 8 times before.


----------



## Skep (Sep 22, 2014)

never seen u


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 23, 2014)

for the past few days in the basement


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 23, 2014)

A bit


----------



## ChocolateChip_Bunny (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm almost never in the basement so this is the first time I've seen you ^.^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 23, 2014)

nu


----------



## Snype (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes.

We have chatted a few times before.


----------



## lazuli (Sep 23, 2014)

i think ive only seen you once before.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

no..


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 23, 2014)

Seen you before.


----------



## Leela (Sep 23, 2014)

I've seen you, Satoshi!


----------



## lazuli (Sep 23, 2014)

also only seen you once.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 23, 2014)

Seen you before. Hello!


----------



## Leela (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes! (again)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello! Seen you before!


----------



## lazuli (Sep 23, 2014)

seen you a few times, hehe.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 23, 2014)

Guess so, in the Museum section.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't think i've seen you..maybe..i don't remember.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 23, 2014)

yus lately


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

ya ive seen you c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

C: BBY


----------



## Zane (Sep 24, 2014)

Yesss haha *looking meaningfully at your avatar *

ninja'd, but I've seen ^^^ above as well lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

yus zane


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

of course!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

BBBBy 8D


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

yis


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

ya


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

NO


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

yis


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 24, 2014)

Never seen you before


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

yes


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

i think i have seen you


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

si


----------



## Maverick (Sep 24, 2014)

this is my first time seeing you.


----------



## doveling (Sep 24, 2014)

yas


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

no


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

mhm


----------



## Cress (Sep 24, 2014)

Yas.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

no


----------



## Cress (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

yus


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

yes


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

never


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

no..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

BABE


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

BOOBS BABU


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

NAUGHTY


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

You don't say


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

i did i did


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

probably.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 24, 2014)

I believe so.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2014)

YAS

Ahhh memories...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

Nope


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2014)

Only seen you around these past few days.
I remember the days when it used to be a definite yes all the time…


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

yus


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

yea


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

bby


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 25, 2014)

bae


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

Yep


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 25, 2014)

yea


----------



## Maverick (Sep 25, 2014)

yar


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 25, 2014)

yis


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 25, 2014)

Not really


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 25, 2014)

no


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 25, 2014)

yus


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 25, 2014)

ya


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 25, 2014)

yus


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Capella (Sep 25, 2014)

HECK YES SPARRO THE SUPREME MOST FAMOUS


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

You ARE a king...
I don't see why you're not famous.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 26, 2014)

YUs


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 26, 2014)

ya


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 26, 2014)

yea


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 26, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 26, 2014)

LEMON


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 26, 2014)

I've seen you many a time.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 26, 2014)

Never seen you before


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 26, 2014)

in the basement yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 26, 2014)

kaboooomb


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 26, 2014)

Of course bae. love the new av btdubs


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 26, 2014)

wut bub? btdubs?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah. You're the one who won #1 Senpai's giveaway, right?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 26, 2014)

ya


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 26, 2014)

Nah


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 26, 2014)

nope


----------



## Fawning (Sep 26, 2014)

I've seen you around a lot lately lmao


----------



## Skep (Sep 26, 2014)

yea


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

Sey


----------



## Skep (Sep 26, 2014)

sey


----------



## lazuli (Sep 26, 2014)

ive seen you a few times before.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 26, 2014)

yes ^_^


----------



## badcrumbs (Sep 26, 2014)

Affirmative! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 26, 2014)

nu


----------



## Leela (Sep 26, 2014)

yuh-huh


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 26, 2014)

mhmm


----------



## badcrumbs (Sep 26, 2014)

Newp!


----------



## Skep (Sep 26, 2014)

no


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Skep (Sep 26, 2014)

i guess


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 26, 2014)

yes


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 26, 2014)

Well,

Yah.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

ye


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

ya


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

bby


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

bby


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

ily bby


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

ily2 bby


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

do u like cucumbers bby


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

ya bby do u like zucchinis


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

YUS how bout eggplant?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

no not really : c
yes
how about pineapple bb


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

yis i bought some today

how bout rockmelon


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

oo yiss i luv rockmelon


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

can't go wrong with melons


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

yas correct


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

what bout ed sheeran


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

oh my fook i luv a lot of his songs omy hes coming here in oct 2 i think..i want 2 go but : -( 

yassssss 

how about sam smith


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

the babe sammy

how about the veronicas...

- - - Post Merge - - -

wheres ed sheeran coming to? what city


----------



## nekosync (Sep 27, 2014)

yes


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> the babe sammy
> 
> how about the veronicas...
> 
> ...


ive heard some of their songs and i think they're alright
to sydney 

-------

yes


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes, I've seen you around on TBT.


----------



## Skep (Sep 27, 2014)

no


----------



## Fawning (Sep 27, 2014)

yes ^_^


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Skep (Sep 27, 2014)

yea


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

My beautiful


----------



## Puffy (Sep 27, 2014)

ye


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

nu i don't think D;


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

bby


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 27, 2014)

Seen you on forums.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 27, 2014)

Of course I am and I know you, of course, Rainbow.


----------



## S-A-M (Sep 27, 2014)

You wish


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 27, 2014)

Say's you.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

Yea


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

i love you?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

ya


----------



## ChocolateChip_Bunny (Sep 28, 2014)

I've seen you before. so yeah ^.^


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 28, 2014)

No


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

Yea


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 28, 2014)

yep


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

Ya


----------



## Pearls (Sep 28, 2014)

Yeah I've seen you


----------



## Toffee531 (Sep 28, 2014)

A couple of times


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

Seen you once. lol.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 28, 2014)

:O


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Skep (Sep 28, 2014)

yea


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

Yea


----------



## Puffy (Sep 28, 2014)

yup


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 28, 2014)

Yyyeeesssss


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 28, 2014)

yes


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

never seen you around 'til today


----------



## Skep (Sep 28, 2014)

ye


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Cory (Sep 28, 2014)

u r supreme


----------



## f11 (Sep 28, 2014)

eyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Skep (Sep 28, 2014)

yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 28, 2014)

hii bby


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Greninja (Sep 29, 2014)

See u almost everyday


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 29, 2014)

See you everywhere.

Am I famous now?


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

No.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 29, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Skep (Sep 29, 2014)

yea


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

Ohai Luna, when did you get here?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)

Yea.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 29, 2014)

Yush~


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 29, 2014)

yas man


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 30, 2014)

yeah


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

ya.


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

Somewhat.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

Yea


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 30, 2014)

S-Senpai!


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 30, 2014)

yes.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 30, 2014)

Haven't seen you before


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

Seen you of course


----------



## Skep (Sep 30, 2014)

yea


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 30, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Fawning (Sep 30, 2014)

no  (nice name tho)


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 30, 2014)

Naw


----------



## lazuli (Sep 30, 2014)

kinda??


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 30, 2014)

Pseudo famous if that's a word.


----------



## Mango (Sep 30, 2014)

no


----------



## koolkat (Sep 30, 2014)

yup


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 30, 2014)

Haven't seen you before


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 30, 2014)

sorta


----------



## Bluotter (Sep 30, 2014)

Nah


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 30, 2014)

lol no


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

i'VE SEEN U EVERYWHERE


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 30, 2014)

Same


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

Seen u before uwu


----------



## Fawning (Sep 30, 2014)

nope


----------



## Klinkguin (Sep 30, 2014)

I haven't seen you before. Nice to meet you


----------



## Fawning (Sep 30, 2014)

I haven't seen you either! Nice to meet you, too


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 30, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Fawning (Sep 30, 2014)

yes


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

I think so.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

of course !


----------



## Fawning (Sep 30, 2014)

yep ^_^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

I haven't seen you before... Hi!


----------



## lazuli (Sep 30, 2014)

i think i've only seen you in the basement or smth.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

i don't think I've seen you before


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah, obviously.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

Ive seen u twice


----------



## Nanobyte (Sep 30, 2014)

Nobody knows of me bootful faice
sad sad


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

i think so


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

yES


----------



## lazuli (Sep 30, 2014)

i've just started seeing you today.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

same uwu; <3


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

Ya i think


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 30, 2014)

am I? Someone tell me.


----------



## locker (Sep 30, 2014)

yeah i c u all the time Birds


----------



## Skep (Sep 30, 2014)

never seen u


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

Ive seen u once or twice


----------



## Skep (Sep 30, 2014)

nope


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

Ya


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

I always see u c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lately yes


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

same lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes C:


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

yep


----------



## DeadJo (Sep 30, 2014)

Yep. Traded with you.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

Bby


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

oh hello again @U@


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

hai


----------



## DeadJo (Sep 30, 2014)

I traded with you, too.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

I have no idea who you are,


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

yes!


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

yEP


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

yEs


----------



## mitzelflx (Oct 1, 2014)

yEP


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 1, 2014)

No


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes bby


----------



## Sinister (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

Yuuuuuup.


----------



## Fawning (Oct 1, 2014)

yes i think so c:


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 1, 2014)

yup


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 1, 2014)

Yessum!


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 1, 2014)

yes


----------



## dollydaydream (Oct 1, 2014)

never seen you before


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 1, 2014)

nu


----------



## lazuli (Oct 1, 2014)

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeehaw (yes).


----------



## Zane (Oct 1, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Delphine (Oct 1, 2014)

Of course c:


----------



## nard (Oct 1, 2014)

Duh.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Oct 1, 2014)

yes


----------



## DeadJo (Oct 1, 2014)

No.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 1, 2014)

Don't think so.


----------



## DeadJo (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes. We traded..


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 2, 2014)

Not really


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Sinister (Oct 2, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sorta C: hai


----------



## kassie (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah, I see you a lot in The Basement.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 2, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Sorta C: hai



Hey 



serenderpity said:


> Yeah, I see you a lot in The Basement.



Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

Yea C:


----------



## Gregriii (Oct 2, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Sinister (Oct 2, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## lazuli (Oct 2, 2014)

i suppose so,,,


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 2, 2014)

yup


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 2, 2014)

No idea.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 2, 2014)

No, haven't seen you before.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 2, 2014)

Could say the same for you.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes, you stalked my profile (the game).


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 2, 2014)

Stalked my profile as well.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

yus


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Oct 2, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 2, 2014)

Haven't seen you before ^^


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Oct 2, 2014)

locker said:


> yeah i c u all the time Birds



oh COOL


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 2, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## DeadJo (Oct 2, 2014)

No, I don't think so. I'm new to the basement.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

yes


----------



## Skep (Oct 2, 2014)

yea


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

Yea


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## savanna (Oct 3, 2014)

yup


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 3, 2014)

No


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 3, 2014)

sure


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 3, 2014)

yeah


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alvery (Oct 3, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

not sure


----------



## Astro0 (Oct 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes. btw I love your art.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

yes C:


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 3, 2014)

Yah


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 3, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Gregriii (Oct 3, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Sinister (Oct 3, 2014)

No.


----------



## Mieiki (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 3, 2014)

i think.


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 3, 2014)

No.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 3, 2014)

ive seen you like. once.


----------



## savanna (Oct 3, 2014)

yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 4, 2014)

Maybe


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

Nu


----------



## Sinister (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Fawning (Oct 4, 2014)

yes, I remember the lovely avatar.


----------



## sej (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I was...


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 4, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Fawning (Oct 4, 2014)

Sej said:


> Well I was...



what? 

and yes ^


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes, I've seen you before.



Sej said:


> Well I was...



Do you mean you were the one being famous? Because you're just supposed to say if you saw the user above you before.


----------



## AppleCracker (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't know. I haven't been on in two months... Am I still famous D:
Anyways... I've never seen the user above me before.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 4, 2014)

No.


----------



## Fawning (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes ^_^


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 4, 2014)

Ive seen you a few times :c


----------



## kassie (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeah, I've seen you around.

/username change ^^;


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 4, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Oct 4, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Fawning (Oct 4, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 4, 2014)

No?


----------



## Skep (Oct 4, 2014)

yea


----------



## Fawning (Oct 4, 2014)

i think so, yes.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeah, and you above, you probably are.


----------



## Mango (Oct 4, 2014)

no


----------



## sej (Oct 4, 2014)

No


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 4, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Fawning (Oct 4, 2014)

Mango said:


> no



I probably am what? haha

and nope!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh, that was me


----------



## Puffy (Oct 4, 2014)

ye


----------



## sej (Oct 4, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 4, 2014)

no


----------



## LeilaChan (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 4, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Fawning (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't think so, i would have remembered that cute avatar


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

I think i know your name from somewhere...


----------



## kassie (Oct 4, 2014)

Yep~


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 4, 2014)

No.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

I am!


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeah, but you changed your name.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

Yus and your welcome steven


----------



## kasane (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeh


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeah, though I don't know that person above me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 4, 2014)

Sparroooooooooooooo Yes.


----------



## samsquared (Oct 4, 2014)

Yasss


----------



## Skep (Oct 4, 2014)

no


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 4, 2014)

Well duh.


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 4, 2014)

Yea


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes ciel


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## CR33P (Oct 5, 2014)

no


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 5, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Skep (Oct 5, 2014)

yea


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 5, 2014)

mhm


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 5, 2014)

Uh huh


----------



## Sinister (Oct 5, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 5, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 5, 2014)

Just once


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

yus i remember


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 5, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

yus C:


----------



## Sinister (Oct 5, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 5, 2014)

yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

yesss


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 5, 2014)

yas


----------



## Skep (Oct 5, 2014)

ye


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2014)

yup


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 5, 2014)

yes


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2014)

ye


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 5, 2014)

yes


----------



## WhitneyLover (Oct 5, 2014)

I seen you once before.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Oct 5, 2014)

Don't think I've seen you before.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

Seen you once.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 6, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Sinister (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 6, 2014)

Not often. Like rarely.


----------



## Gregriii (Oct 6, 2014)

If I say no, I would be lying.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 6, 2014)

I've seen you once I think.


----------



## milkeh (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## lazuli (Oct 6, 2014)

i??? dont think ive seen you, sorry.


----------



## Alice (Oct 6, 2014)

I've seen you somewhere, but I haven't seen you a lot.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm not sure. I think I haven't.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 6, 2014)

Haven't seen you before I don't think


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

YUS


----------



## Mieiki (Oct 6, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Nu :/


----------



## Fawning (Oct 6, 2014)

yup c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)

Seen you before^

(Pfft of course I have.)


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Yep,today


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)

Seen you many times.^^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Of course


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

yes


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 6, 2014)

yeah, not really.


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

yup


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

Always~


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Oct 7, 2014)

I think so...?I just can't remember where lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

Nooo


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Fawning (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes ^_^


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 7, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Fawning (Oct 7, 2014)

All the time!


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 7, 2014)

Hahaha second time in 15 minutes!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 9, 2014)

Not really, haven't seen you much before


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Opal (Oct 9, 2014)

Yesh


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 9, 2014)

Sort of,[SUB][/SUB] I've seen you a bit


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Fawning (Oct 9, 2014)

yes c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 9, 2014)

ya


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 10, 2014)

Maybeee


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

A little bit. I remember you.


----------



## Opal (Oct 10, 2014)

Yesh x


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

mmm idk :/ not really...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

yup...


----------



## Gregriii (Oct 10, 2014)

no D:


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## katsuragi (Oct 10, 2014)

yeah


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Oct 10, 2014)

No I'm not, I just joined yesterday


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello! Saw your thread earlier so yeah


----------



## Opal (Oct 10, 2014)

I think so, not sure x


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

nope


----------



## Fawning (Oct 10, 2014)

yes c:


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

umm nope havent seen ya


----------



## nard (Oct 10, 2014)

In the Basement, yes.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't think I've seen you before.

Nice avatar, btw.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 10, 2014)

You helped me with my train station upgrade!


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh, I remember that! You're very welcome!


----------



## Skep (Oct 10, 2014)

yea


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

hmm maybe


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 10, 2014)

ya


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Oct 10, 2014)

see you everywhere


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

YAS


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 10, 2014)

yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

YAS


----------



## Leela (Oct 10, 2014)

yeah bby


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yass


----------



## skylarfrances (Oct 10, 2014)

seen you around in these different forum games c:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 10, 2014)

Never seen you before.

*sigh* I remember when people used to know who I was, and I knew who everybody else was...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

YAS


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 10, 2014)

yup


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 10, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> YAS



OMG YOU REMEMBER!!!

@Ahri: Yes, I've seen you.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 10, 2014)

Not really


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 10, 2014)

*sigh*

Hmm…I think I might have seen you once or twice...


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 10, 2014)

I haven't seen you before


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

Not yet. ;3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yus


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't believe so.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## katsuragi (Oct 11, 2014)

i think so


----------



## uriri (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Fawning (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope


----------



## uriri (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah ^^


----------



## kassie (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope. ^^;


----------



## nard (Oct 11, 2014)

Nooo.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2014)

Kinda.


----------



## Mini Mario (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh yeah, I've seen you a lot


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 11, 2014)

Er... I don't think so.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Oct 11, 2014)

I guess....


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 11, 2014)

nooo


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Leela (Oct 11, 2014)

Yus


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

YAS


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Nope



You aren't? I see you around a lot.  Unless I'm not detecting obvious sarcasm lol.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

sugargalaxy said:


> You aren't? I see you around a lot.  Unless I'm not detecting obvious sarcasm lol.



haha. I only noticed you yesterday. Now you are C:


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

yes


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh radda.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

yis


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> haha. I only noticed you yesterday. Now you are C:



Awe, thank you! Yeah, I just started coming back on. :x

- - - Post Merge - - -



Radda said:


> Oh radda.



I love your username and idk why.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

no


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

yassssss


----------



## Blood (Oct 11, 2014)

i dont think so ?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

within the past 10mins yes C:


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes, I guess? I'm not too sure lol. Usually popularity depends on whether or not you're well-know, and idk if a lot of people know me lol. Don't have many friends on here, though I wish I did lol.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

YAS


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Mayyyyybe.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

YASs


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

YAS


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yep xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

yass


----------



## Pearls (Oct 12, 2014)

Yep


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 12, 2014)

I don't think I've seen you before sorry


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

yes


----------



## katsuragi (Oct 12, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

lool no


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah, Loads.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 12, 2014)

Seen you before.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yas


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 12, 2014)

ya


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

Not really


----------



## WhitneyLover (Oct 12, 2014)

I've seen you twice before.


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 12, 2014)

I don't think so?


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah I've seen you, only in this forum tho I think


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

yup


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 12, 2014)

mhm.


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 12, 2014)

Actually no lol


----------



## CR33P (Oct 12, 2014)

no


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 13, 2014)

Dude, you're one of my favorite users on tbt.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 13, 2014)

Don't think I've seen you


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

bbyy


----------



## Tessie (Oct 13, 2014)

yes


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 13, 2014)

Sure


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

yas


----------



## uriri (Oct 13, 2014)

Yass


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

yassss


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

yas


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes!

5000th post


----------



## KermitTea (Oct 17, 2014)

I think I've seen you before


----------



## kassie (Oct 17, 2014)

Mhm.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 17, 2014)

Nu


----------



## Animalcrossingtrader (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes , your on like every game here!


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 19, 2014)

never seen you.


----------



## mayor_zoe (Oct 19, 2014)

I thinkkkk I may have spotted you before​


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 19, 2014)

Yup!^-^


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 19, 2014)

I see you all the time


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 19, 2014)

Yup!Everywhere I go!


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Zura (Oct 19, 2014)

Nope...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes~


----------



## kassie (Oct 19, 2014)

Mhm :]


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 19, 2014)

Yup!:3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

sorta


----------



## Mango (Oct 19, 2014)

sorta


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 19, 2014)

Infamous I think


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

yas a bit


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yas


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yep ✿


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes, I know her as the vegemite bite lover or whatever it's called.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 20, 2014)

i see you around a lot but eehhh h .h..


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

lol  never seen you


----------



## Sinister (Oct 20, 2014)

Seen you in the stalk thread.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 20, 2014)

Yippe!


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Oct 20, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Not really


----------



## Aradai (Oct 20, 2014)

yeah.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 20, 2014)

Totally


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 20, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Zane (Oct 20, 2014)

yes


----------



## Aradai (Oct 20, 2014)

who the hecky are you
b)


----------



## Zane (Oct 20, 2014)

tf is this noob


----------



## Aradai (Oct 20, 2014)

who do you think you are


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yup


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Myst (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> Nope...



How do you not remember me?!

My old username was "Mystery2013"


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 20, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Is rising to fame.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 20, 2014)

yes


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

too muchtbh


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 20, 2014)

You too lol


----------



## Myst (Oct 20, 2014)

Not yet.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 20, 2014)

No


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 21, 2014)

Rising through the ranks I'd say


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 21, 2014)

seen you a few times


----------



## Zane (Oct 21, 2014)

all the time ~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

sometimes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

of course!


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 21, 2014)

duh yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

sometimes yus


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Plasticlizards (Oct 21, 2014)

Who's plasticlizards?

Never heard of her.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

Nu


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Myst (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes! Happy birthday!


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes, and thank you!


----------



## Pearls (Oct 21, 2014)

No


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 21, 2014)

Haven't seen you before


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes C:


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

Nu


----------



## Sinister (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes


----------



## lazuli (Oct 22, 2014)

ive seen you a few times.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 22, 2014)

I've never seen you, so no?


----------



## Envelin (Oct 22, 2014)

Uh.

Maybe?


----------



## Fawning (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't think so :c


----------



## Sinister (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Fawning (Oct 22, 2014)

Yup ^___^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 22, 2014)

Sometimes C:


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Oct 22, 2014)

Yep c:


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 22, 2014)

yup


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Oct 22, 2014)

Uh,once.Can't remember where.


----------



## kassie (Oct 23, 2014)

I've seen you once. So yeah.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 23, 2014)

No


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

Yas


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 23, 2014)

Once I think


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

yiss


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Fawning (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes c:


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh gosh more times than I can count. I see you all the time in the basement.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 23, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Fawning (Oct 23, 2014)

Erm, nope i don't think i have :c



ADanishMuffin said:


> Oh gosh more times than I can count. I see you all the time in the basement.


hehehe I'm always here ^_^


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

yes C:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## kassie (Oct 24, 2014)

Mhm.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

Nuuu


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 24, 2014)

yes


----------



## Toot (Oct 24, 2014)

Wrong page lol. Yeah I've seen you around.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 24, 2014)

yup


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 24, 2014)

yea


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 24, 2014)

yiss


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 24, 2014)

Ya


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

Ya


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Oct 24, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 24, 2014)

yea


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 24, 2014)

Is this just some kind of spam thread where people just post to get a post count or something?  Because that's what it looks like.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 24, 2014)

Pretty much.
Also, you're famous.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes I can always recognize your sweggy avatar.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 24, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 24, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Pretty much.
> Also, you're famous.



Lmao, what? XD I've only been here a little less than two months.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

yus


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 24, 2014)

You're pretty much one of the only people here I still know...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 24, 2014)

nope, haven't seen you


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yess C:



FoxWolf64 said:


> You're pretty much one of the only people here I still know...



aw bby <3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 24, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Yess C:
> 
> 
> 
> aw bby <3



*cries*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

Ive known you for a while now...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 24, 2014)

I know, bae.
I've seen you around a lot, as well.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 25, 2014)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## NightWings (Oct 25, 2014)

I've seen you a lot on this section of the forum!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

nuuu


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Sinister (Oct 25, 2014)

Yep


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 25, 2014)

Only since yesterday


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 25, 2014)

Only once.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 25, 2014)

Seen you a lot.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 25, 2014)

Haven't seen you before


----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2014)

Haven't seen ye.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 25, 2014)

Think so.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

yea i remember you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 25, 2014)

Basement - yes.

Everywhere else - not sure.


----------



## CR33P (Oct 25, 2014)

eh


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 25, 2014)

A few times before.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 25, 2014)

Nope


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

bby!

- - - Post Merge - - -

yes


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2014)

I think I may have.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 26, 2014)

Don't think I've seen you


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 26, 2014)

^I always see you but only in the basement.... evil cat  jk


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 26, 2014)

Yea


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 26, 2014)

No


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 26, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## kassie (Oct 26, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 26, 2014)

No, haven't seen you around.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Mieiki (Oct 27, 2014)

Nop


----------



## Leela (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Sinister (Oct 27, 2014)

Yup


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeas


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 27, 2014)

Lol nope who the hell are you?

Jks, yes ;3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2014)

You're certainly a new face.

JK, JK


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 27, 2014)

Haha, nope, never seen you before, want me to give you the tour of TBT seeing how new you are?

Jks

Also get your anaconda in the chat.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2014)

Of course


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 27, 2014)

Good good, we are in the basement now newbie.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 27, 2014)

I think I saw you around earlier. Your signature looks familiar.


----------



## Holla (Oct 27, 2014)

Never seen you before.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

nu! hai C:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

yes


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 28, 2014)

All the time <3
Gotta love Stitch's arse.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Oct 28, 2014)

I haven't seen you ^ sorry D = your sig looks kinda familiar though


----------



## xMatthew (Oct 28, 2014)

No ):


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 28, 2014)

Yaaa


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 28, 2014)

I think so?


----------



## Deer (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't think so. ;n;


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 28, 2014)

Maybe maybe not


----------



## Hikari (Oct 28, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 28, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Hikari (Oct 28, 2014)

...I've seen you.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 28, 2014)

maybe not idk 

or maybe yes...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

sorta...?


----------



## Hikari (Oct 28, 2014)

I remember that Stitch Gif, so yes.


----------



## Envelin (Oct 28, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> sorta...?



Definitely. I've seen you everywhere.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 28, 2014)

yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

Envelin said:


> Definitely. I've seen you everywhere.



Aw haha i haven't seen you around... hai C:


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 28, 2014)

Still yes, lol.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes I know ur pretty avatar C:


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Oct 30, 2014)

Yep c:


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 30, 2014)

Sure.


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

Of course.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 30, 2014)

kinda


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 30, 2014)

mm no I guess


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2014)

Definitely.


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

Of course.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 31, 2014)

I think I've seen you before


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes C:


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

Of course.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 31, 2014)

ya


----------



## xMatthew (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 31, 2014)

No


----------



## Sinister (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 31, 2014)

yes


----------



## Sinister (Oct 31, 2014)

Yup


----------



## azukitan (Oct 31, 2014)

Oui!


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 31, 2014)

nope xD


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

Really?! ;-;

And yes, of course _you_ are.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 31, 2014)

No? I can't see your username


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes!!!

Btw, if you hover over the "cursed" person's username, you can see who they really are.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 31, 2014)

Nope, I don't think I've seen you before.


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 1, 2014)

Not sure >.< Can't see username

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> Btw, if you hover over the "cursed" person's username, you can see who they really are.



If I hover over it, it doesn't show any other username, maybe it's just my laptop xP


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't think so.


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah :3


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

Sorta.


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

Have seen you alot today


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

Same to you ^^


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## sej (Nov 1, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Trio4meo (Nov 1, 2014)

Yusssss c:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 1, 2014)

No


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 1, 2014)

I've seen you around.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

Nope


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

Si


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

Si


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes! :3


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Fawning (Nov 1, 2014)

yes ^_^


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes I see you a lot.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Fawning (Nov 1, 2014)

yes c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 1, 2014)

Yea


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## uriri (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

Yus


----------



## matt (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes maybe I'm famous for tons of advertisement


----------



## uriri (Nov 2, 2014)

Definitely


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Fawning (Nov 2, 2014)

yep!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Fawning (Nov 2, 2014)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

Of course.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 2, 2014)

im not sure?

what do you think? (to whoever posts below me)


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2014)

Neither of you are. Sorry.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 2, 2014)

Neither are you

I think I am tbh


----------



## Sinister (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm sorry, I haven't seen you before.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

yesyseyes


----------



## Fawning (Nov 5, 2014)

yes!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

I've been inactive for quite some time, so I'm not positive =). I haven't seen you before though.


----------



## Fawning (Nov 5, 2014)

I haven't seen you either  welcome back to the forums ^_^


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks! Hopefully I'll see more of ya around here now that I might stick around


----------



## Sinister (Nov 5, 2014)

I haven't seen you before.


----------



## device (Nov 5, 2014)

Seen you around a few times, yes.​


----------



## Fawning (Nov 5, 2014)

yep!


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

yupp


----------



## Opal (Nov 5, 2014)

Yesh


----------



## Mieiki (Nov 5, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Sinister (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Sinister (Nov 5, 2014)

Yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

Ya


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd say yesh, I've definitely seen you before x3


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Nov 5, 2014)

nope.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

yes


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

hahah yes


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

no


----------



## Leela (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah bby


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

Since I just came back here, I'd have to say no, since I've never seen you ;w;


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

now u r famous


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

yusss


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

Yurrrpp!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

cheese


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

Bacon


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't say I've seen you before.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm not famous yet, but soon, the day will come where I'm famous for being that one guy who A: Is a wonderful artist, and B: Is maybe a boy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

You are not famous, but you are to me.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 5, 2014)

once, yeah.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

Occasionally


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 5, 2014)

Yup :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

yup


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 6, 2014)

I hope not

probably more popular than me rn B]

omfg I'm dumb as ****. @emabella seems rad I dont know her but ya. I didn't read the first page just the tittle. Its way to late for this. omg


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 6, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> I hope not



That's not nice.

And you're only famous for defending Kim Kardashian.


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 6, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> That's not nice.
> 
> And you're only famous for defending Kim Kardashian.


Thanks?
I think?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2014)

Yup! Wanted to help me recover from a scammer 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops ninja'd
Yes <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes! Gorgeous C:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

yep


----------



## azukitan (Nov 6, 2014)

Yuh. I see you in The Basement all the time 8)


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yup. That's my best friend everyone ^^^


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

yuuuuusss


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 6, 2014)

Famous for cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

no poop sherlock


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 6, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

hai hai


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 6, 2014)

yup


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2014)

I've seen you around


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

I've seen you also


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 6, 2014)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

ye


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't know actually.
Is it Jun?
If so, then yes.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

yess


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 6, 2014)

Nope


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

nah


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 6, 2014)

nadda


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

yes


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 6, 2014)

yup


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

I've seen you, so yes to me =)


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

Have seen you as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

ye


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

Definitely!


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 6, 2014)

no


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

Most likely, but only because I've seen you in a lot of basement threads x3


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Nov 6, 2014)

no, sorry


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

It's fine, I haven't been active lately after all =). I've seen you before, but not much, so maybe.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

yus


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 6, 2014)

yup


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## tobi! (Nov 6, 2014)

no


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

I have seen you around a few times.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 6, 2014)

hv niw


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 6, 2014)

maybe...


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah!


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 6, 2014)

To me, heck yea


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

And the same about you!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

nope


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

yes


----------



## kassie (Nov 7, 2014)

Your avatar looks familiar so I'll say yes, somewhat.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Nov 7, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

yes lel


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 7, 2014)

quite


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Haven't seen you before.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 7, 2014)

Yesh!


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

yusss


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Nov 7, 2014)

nope


----------



## kassie (Nov 7, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

somewhat


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 7, 2014)

yes all over the place


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

somewhat


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 7, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 7, 2014)

If you heard of me, then I am...


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah! =)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

yusss


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 7, 2014)

Not sure

Wait, never mind.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 7, 2014)

Possibly, I'm not really sure x3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm not sure about that.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

mhm C:


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 7, 2014)

To me, yes!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

yes


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 7, 2014)

Yuppers!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

yes C:


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 7, 2014)

yes


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 7, 2014)

Probably x3


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

yuss


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 7, 2014)

yup


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

yes?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

yupp


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yuss


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

yepperoni


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

yeees


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Nov 7, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 7, 2014)

I recognize that signature,but not any posts.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 7, 2014)

ye.


----------



## azukitan (Nov 7, 2014)

You betcha ;)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 7, 2014)

No


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 7, 2014)

nope.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Nov 7, 2014)

yeah... maybe once, i think/


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

I think so?


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 7, 2014)

...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 7, 2014)

Kind of


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 7, 2014)

Not really


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 7, 2014)

A bit.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

yes


----------



## Zane (Nov 8, 2014)

yeeeeeeeeeeee
aaaaaaaaaa
 aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## pengutango (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi friend~ <3 

Of COURSE I've seen you around! XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

not really </3


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes, I love the kitty c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

yes


----------



## Sinister (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

oh you, yesss


----------



## Sinister (Nov 8, 2014)

Yuss


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

yesss


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeshhh


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes, but not too often.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

yerrr


----------



## sej (Nov 8, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

hi fish yes


----------



## Sinister (Nov 8, 2014)

Yep


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 8, 2014)

Definitely


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

HAIIIII


----------



## Sinister (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 8, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

yea C:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 8, 2014)

Kinda


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

Little bit, yes C:


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Nov 8, 2014)

I see you a lot.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

No :C haii


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah!


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 8, 2014)

n o o o


----------



## Goth (Nov 8, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Nope


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Myst (Nov 8, 2014)

Of course.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Geneve (Nov 9, 2014)

Seen you from the past game threads, so sure.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 9, 2014)

First time seeing you I think


----------



## Pearls (Nov 9, 2014)

I've seen you on several game threads c:


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 9, 2014)

I've seen you once or twice


----------



## Sinister (Nov 9, 2014)

I've seen you a couple of times.


----------



## Geneve (Nov 9, 2014)

Seen you quite a few times.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 9, 2014)

I've seen you as well.


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 10, 2014)

I see you in all the basement games


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 10, 2014)

yess


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm sorry, I haven't >.<


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 10, 2014)

Possibly


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## kassie (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Goth (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## azukitan (Nov 10, 2014)

Dunno about the user but the comic (The GaMERCaT) is awfully popular on the internet


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 10, 2014)

Somewhat


----------



## Zane (Nov 11, 2014)

only in the basement


----------



## Myst (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 11, 2014)

no


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 11, 2014)

I've seen you a few times so somewhat yeah c:


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 11, 2014)

i think so


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 11, 2014)

Let's try this again. Yes, I've seen you around quite a bit.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

..nope


----------



## Sinister (Nov 11, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 11, 2014)

O WAIT YES


----------



## Sinister (Nov 11, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

yes


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah I think so.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

yusss


----------



## nard (Nov 11, 2014)

yas


----------



## lazuli (Nov 11, 2014)

I THINK. yes. mayb.


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes u r.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 11, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 11, 2014)

Somewhat


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

yes.. i think


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 11, 2014)

jun my bun


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't think so..


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 11, 2014)

yea, Ive seen ya~


----------



## Luna_Solara (Nov 11, 2014)

Nope, haven't seen you before.


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 11, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 11, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 11, 2014)

nope D;


----------



## Myst (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

Only in the basement


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 11, 2014)

yes!


----------



## Myst (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 12, 2014)

psh no


----------



## Myst (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey! ;-;

Of course, I am and so are you. lmfao


----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 12, 2014)

I've seen you before. ^0^


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm not sure.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 12, 2014)

A bit


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 12, 2014)

yis C:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

yuppp


----------



## Fawning (Nov 12, 2014)

nope, i don't think i have


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

hm, not much unless you had a username change


----------



## Myst (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

yuss


----------



## Sepia (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes I've seen you a lot on this board!


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 12, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

not really...


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 12, 2014)

i see you in so many threads so i'll go with yes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

yea


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

yo yo


----------



## Alyx (Nov 12, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 12, 2014)

nope


----------



## Moddie (Nov 12, 2014)

I've seen you at least once before


----------



## Zane (Nov 12, 2014)

First time seeing you :o


----------



## Moddie (Nov 12, 2014)

First time seeing you as well.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 12, 2014)

Haven't seen you before


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 12, 2014)

Seen u


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 12, 2014)

I have never seen you xD Maybe we just don't hang around the same part of the forums


----------



## Zane (Nov 12, 2014)

yep


----------



## nard (Nov 12, 2014)

yurp


----------



## CR33P (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## honeyaura (Nov 12, 2014)

Mhm


----------



## Geneve (Nov 12, 2014)

I see you around quite often.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 12, 2014)

You too c:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 12, 2014)

Oui c:


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 13, 2014)

Definitely.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2014)

You too c:


----------



## kassie (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes~


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 13, 2014)

I would say so!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2014)

Lol still yes c:


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 13, 2014)

No don't think so


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

hai..


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes.



Idfldnsndt said:


> No don't think so



Omg Disco Zoo


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

hm..nope


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

yes


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2014)

Oui


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

si


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

yup


----------



## Fawning (Nov 13, 2014)

yes ^_^


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope xP


----------



## Fawning (Nov 13, 2014)

I haven't seen you either!  nice to meet you ^_^


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2014)

Hmm name looks familiar o:


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 13, 2014)

Yesh!:3


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 13, 2014)

Can't say I've seen Sharky.. but I do love the black tip reef shark avatar~


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 13, 2014)

No


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 13, 2014)

yes


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

yes


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

yes


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 13, 2014)

No... just kidding, yes. xd


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

lol!! Si


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

somewhat yes


----------



## buuunii (Nov 13, 2014)

Only second time seeing you owo


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

well haven't seen ya too much


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

hai  :3


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes!^-^


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

hm, i guess...


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 13, 2014)

I've seen you around I guess?


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah! Your new username is cute, though. uvu


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah I've seen you Retro! You think so? Thank you <3


----------



## Sepia (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep! In Brewster's Cafe.


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 13, 2014)

I can't say I've seen you more than thrice.

Even so, I'm, like, a Basement Dweller...


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 13, 2014)

I've never seen you before! Hi!


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 13, 2014)

I've seen you around. c:


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 13, 2014)

I guess.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 13, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 13, 2014)

honeymoo said:


> I've never seen you before! Hi!



Hello!

As for sharkystriker, yes!


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

I've never seen you D:


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 13, 2014)

Yea!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep...


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2014)

Yup! Kitty c:


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 13, 2014)

Eeeyup


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 14, 2014)

A bit


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Myst (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes. :3


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 14, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Fawning (Nov 14, 2014)

ermmm, i think i have c:


----------



## Naiad (Nov 14, 2014)

Ye


----------



## Speedydash (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Fawning (Nov 14, 2014)

no


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 14, 2014)

It would appear so!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2014)

hm, a little


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 14, 2014)

hai


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2014)

mhm :3


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 14, 2014)

I wish I was~


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 14, 2014)

I've seen you before


----------



## Fawning (Nov 14, 2014)

yas


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 14, 2014)

yes


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 14, 2014)

Maybe maybe not


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 14, 2014)

MAYBE


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2014)

yerrrr m8


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes.:3


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 14, 2014)

yeah


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 14, 2014)

Somewhat.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 14, 2014)

Grawr spelled backwards is Fame.


----------



## Myst (Nov 14, 2014)

Nope, sorry.


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 14, 2014)

No, I've never seen you before.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2014)

No idea....it's kind of hard to tell sometimes too because a lot of people have changed their names and/or are changing their names.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 14, 2014)

Nope, never seen you.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 15, 2014)

sorta


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 15, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 15, 2014)

Perhaps.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 15, 2014)

Yessssss


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

No.


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 15, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 15, 2014)

Yes


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2014)

yess


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

I dunno, maybe...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 15, 2014)

yis


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 15, 2014)

yes!


----------



## Dasbreenee (Nov 15, 2014)

Nope!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 15, 2014)

Nope


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 15, 2014)

yessss


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 15, 2014)

reven


----------



## CR33P (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Sepia (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeeees!


----------



## CR33P (Nov 15, 2014)

don't take this personally but


----------



## Sepia (Nov 15, 2014)

Pfft, it's fine. I'm more of a silent member.  Hello!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 15, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah!


----------



## CR33P (Nov 15, 2014)

no!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 15, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> I'm so sorry,but I'm sick of you being rude to everyone.Why do you talk like you are better then everyone else?T_T
> 
> And yes I do.



Thank. You. I thought I was the only one...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and yes!


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2014)

Yep! Been a while c:


----------



## Myst (Nov 15, 2014)

Yes. :3


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Dasbreenee (Nov 16, 2014)

Nuh uh.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 16, 2014)

no


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 16, 2014)

yes


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 16, 2014)

yes


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 16, 2014)

yer


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 16, 2014)

Nopeee


----------



## Zane (Nov 16, 2014)

mhm


----------



## kassie (Nov 16, 2014)

Yep~


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2014)

yerrr


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 16, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Leela (Nov 16, 2014)

YAS


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 16, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 16, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

never


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 16, 2014)

I usually see you in Brewster's Cafe or The Basement.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

yes


----------



## Flop (Nov 16, 2014)

Yeep


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

Possibly


----------



## Puffy (Nov 16, 2014)

ye


----------



## Flop (Nov 16, 2014)

Ye man 999 posts *breathes heavily*


----------



## FluffyEsther (Nov 16, 2014)

No. sorry.


----------



## Hikari (Nov 16, 2014)

No, nice to meet ya!


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes.
You are famous as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 16, 2014)

Yup!^-^


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

yas


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 16, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 17, 2014)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 17, 2014)

yes


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 17, 2014)

Yep yep!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 17, 2014)

yas


----------



## Speedydash (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes, I have seen you before lots of times xD!!!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 18, 2014)

I've seen your name somewhere before o:


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Nov 18, 2014)

Nah


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Never


----------



## lazuli (Nov 18, 2014)

only in the basement lmao.  that doesn't count tho.


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

I know you...
you're the stalker..


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 18, 2014)

I haven't seen you before >.<


----------



## lazuli (Nov 18, 2014)

Disband said:


> I know you...
> you're the stalker..



YOU CAUGHT ME.

@milky: this is the first time ive seen you, not to mention youve just joined a few days ago.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm pretty famous, I'll give you a few hints. I'm a CEO...and...super rich...and an orphan...and I have this sweet butler who helps me fight crime, because like, I beat up thugs and I have this really awesome black, leather costume. None of you are going to be able to guess. 

OH, famous on TBT. Nevermind.


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Spongebob or Batman?

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Sepia (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes! x)


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

??


----------



## CookingOkasan (Nov 18, 2014)

nahhhh
y'all already know isha boy
I'm back :')


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

isha?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I give up...


----------



## Fawning (Nov 18, 2014)

nope


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

no


----------



## Fawning (Nov 18, 2014)

nope!


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

i guess


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 18, 2014)

Yup


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

all the time


----------



## lazuli (Nov 18, 2014)

uh no. who are you.


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

you're six years younger than me, so no. 
you still seem like a cool person though
*this is a joke, yes.*


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 18, 2014)

Yesm


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

yes


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 18, 2014)

Ye


----------



## penguins (Nov 18, 2014)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 18, 2014)

nu :C haii


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 19, 2014)

I've seen you 

also look at both of our join dates wow


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

i think so


----------



## Dasbreenee (Nov 19, 2014)

Nope!


----------



## Fawning (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't think I have


----------



## Sepia (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Zane (Nov 19, 2014)

Your username wasn't familiar but I recognize you now by your lovely artwork :}


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 19, 2014)

YES


----------



## Alvery (Nov 19, 2014)

Yep


----------



## matt (Nov 19, 2014)

YEs


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 19, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

yuss


----------



## matt (Nov 19, 2014)

yes


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 19, 2014)

YES


----------



## matt (Nov 19, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

yo yo


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 19, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

yup


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 19, 2014)

si


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

oui


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Nov 19, 2014)

Im famous for being a troll/spammer on Irc AND IM NOT. ASK KAIAA!!! 

(sorry just had to put that out there. I'm not a troll


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 19, 2014)

No


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

nope?


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

No


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

well you stalk me so yuss


----------



## Fawning (Nov 19, 2014)

Yep ^_^


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

HAIL IL PALAZZO


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 19, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 19, 2014)

Not sure


----------



## Aradai (Nov 19, 2014)

yea sure


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 19, 2014)

yes


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 19, 2014)

Ye


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 19, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 19, 2014)

I guess


----------



## Lady Black (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Greninja (Nov 20, 2014)

See u a lot at the basement


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

yis


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 20, 2014)

Yesssssh


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

haii


----------



## Fawning (Nov 20, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

oui


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

yAs


----------



## Fawning (Nov 20, 2014)

yes!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

yes


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 20, 2014)

Yaaasss


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't know


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 20, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Am I?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 20, 2014)

No.


----------



## Kaey (Nov 20, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm not?


----------



## Ragdoll (Nov 20, 2014)

Actually no srry never seen you before.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

No


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 20, 2014)

A little


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 20, 2014)

idk haven't seen you before


----------



## Kaey (Nov 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> I'm not?



Read the first post....

@Above nope!


----------



## Hikari (Nov 20, 2014)

Nope, nice to meet you!


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 21, 2014)

Maybe


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

yaah :3


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 21, 2014)

yes n.n


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

yeah :3


----------



## matt (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Nov 21, 2014)

I think? Not too sure.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

HAI :3


----------



## Fawning (Nov 22, 2014)

yep c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

yep


----------



## Fawning (Nov 22, 2014)

yes!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes!^-^


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 23, 2014)

No.


----------



## penguins (Nov 23, 2014)

yes!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2014)

nah :3 unless you changed name recently


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

(I changed name recently/Sharky)

Yes!^-^


----------



## penguins (Nov 23, 2014)

yes!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2014)

(ahh)

yes


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

No one knows me
So No.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Nov 23, 2014)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes!^-^


----------



## toricrossing (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm sorry,no.;-;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 23, 2014)

Seen you around.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 23, 2014)

Never seen you


----------



## Mints (Nov 23, 2014)

first time seeing you c:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 23, 2014)

Same ;


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes!

(For the next poster,my previous username is Sharky)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 23, 2014)

Ohyah, heh


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

No


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 23, 2014)

yes


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Yup!^-^


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

No.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Yesh!:3


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

No!!!!!!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Nope.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> No!!!!!!



Sorry 
I misunderstood the Directions
Yes


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes, but only recently and in the basement~


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## nard (Nov 23, 2014)

who are you


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes~


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> who are you



I'm Disband

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes/


----------



## Naiad (Nov 23, 2014)

gotta say no

but I haven't been active in the basement for some time so w/e


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Okay

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't know..


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Sure. Why not?


----------



## Naiad (Nov 23, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Of course.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 23, 2014)

yes


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nu D;


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes. :3


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

(Dangit Ella,y u no recognize me? )
Yup!^-^


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes! I finally recognize you. heh~

Sorry it took me so long... >_>


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes!^-^


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Yup!^-^


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorta.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2014)

mhm :3


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

No.D:


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes! How could I forget the one with the Zelda avatar!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes!^-^


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes, he is a cool guy and friendo, he's pretty awesome.


----------



## Fawning (Nov 24, 2014)

Only just seen you for the first time like a minute ago on another thread c:


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't know


----------



## Fawning (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes c:


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Yesh.:3


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 24, 2014)

yh


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 24, 2014)

no


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't know


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Keaton (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah
No


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Chaotix (Nov 24, 2014)

Dunno am I?


----------



## Fawning (Nov 24, 2014)

nope


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes,


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Yup!^-^


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 24, 2014)

YAS


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Yessshhh!


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Mints (Nov 24, 2014)

first time seeing you!


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Mints said:


> first time seeing you!



Same...


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Margot (Nov 24, 2014)

No.


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't know..


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes
This is the 3rd friggin' time I've done Disband...


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't know you...
Who are you?


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 24, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes, but a long time ago.


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't know you.


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

I am?

Yes


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah!


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## JennaBoo (Nov 24, 2014)

nope!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Yup!^-^


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 24, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

I still don't know you..


----------



## Mango (Nov 24, 2014)

no


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 24, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> I don't know you.



Yes you do.

Yes.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Mango (Nov 25, 2014)

no



Pokemanz said:


> Nope.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 25, 2014)

ya


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 25, 2014)

Yep. Also famous for helping me catalog.


----------



## Naiad (Nov 25, 2014)

yup


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes!^-^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 25, 2014)

yes


----------



## Naiad (Nov 25, 2014)

of course


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 25, 2014)

Probably


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 25, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 25, 2014)

I haven't seen you absent on any forum, so yep.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2014)

yes..


----------



## Rasha (Nov 25, 2014)

no, I could be famous as a ghost...


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2014)

yusss


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes!^-^


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2014)

hai hai


----------



## Disband (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't know you..


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 25, 2014)

I still have no idea...


----------



## Disband (Nov 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> I don't know you..



...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 25, 2014)

Seen you.


----------



## Hikari (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 25, 2014)

no

- - - Post Merge - - -

actually yes


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Goth (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

Pff everyone knows you


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 25, 2014)

I see you around a lot.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 25, 2014)

Yup!^-^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 25, 2014)

Sure do!


----------



## Disband (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't know you


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 25, 2014)

You haven't done anything outside of the Basement.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes!^-^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 26, 2014)

yep you made an icarly thread //


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (Nov 26, 2014)

No..


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 26, 2014)

No.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes! I think I know you, maybe a little? Lol, yes.


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 26, 2014)

No...


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 26, 2014)

I commented on you signature! So, yes!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2014)

No I don't think so.


----------



## Hikari (Nov 27, 2014)

I've seen you. (Who hasn't seen you before?)


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 27, 2014)

I remember you.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 27, 2014)

I dunno....but you seem like so.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 27, 2014)

Meh I guess in a way.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 27, 2014)

Yup!^-^


----------



## Hikari (Nov 27, 2014)

If you were sharkystriker before you changed you name, then yes.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 27, 2014)

Yah I remember you.


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 27, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Hikari (Nov 27, 2014)

Nope, nice to meet you!


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 27, 2014)

Yah I see you around.


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't know.


----------



## kassie (Nov 27, 2014)

Hmm, don't think so.


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't know


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't know...


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> I don't know...



..


----------



## Hikari (Nov 27, 2014)

I've seen you a couple times.


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't think I've seen you.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 27, 2014)

Sure.


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 27, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## xenoblade (Nov 27, 2014)

I think so.


----------



## nard (Nov 27, 2014)

who are you///?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

I wonder who you are...


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 27, 2014)

I see you all over the place.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 27, 2014)

Yup!^-^


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2014)

yess


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi Umeko/Jun/Noiru

I don't see you so much anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi there. And I am on maybe not as much 

and yes


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 27, 2014)

Yup!^-^


----------



## nard (Nov 27, 2014)

u r everywhere


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 27, 2014)

Still yup.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 27, 2014)

Although I see you before, you're not famous enough.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 27, 2014)

Pretty darn famous.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 27, 2014)

Your signature is vaguely familiar, but I don't know whether that's because it's a popular background that's been used.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

nope


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2014)

yupp


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

yes


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

More recently now.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

yes C:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

yep!


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes again


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

YES


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

YES


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

YES


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

YES


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

YESs


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

YES.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

NO


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

I DEFINITELY DON'T SEE YOU EVERYTIME I COME IN THE BASEMENT, HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

Yapyapyapyapyap


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

No, I have never seen you before.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

No, totally the first time seeing you.


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Same

Who are you anyway?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't know, who are you?


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

I forgot

Who are you?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

I said I don't know, please stop asking me!


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Okay
Sorry..

No


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Nein


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

Non


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

No


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

இல்லை


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Oui


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

Si


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Ja


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

Ee


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

No


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes.^-^


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Oui


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

Yap


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes!^-^


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Maybe


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

Yesh


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 28, 2014)

A bit


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Sure


----------



## Hikari (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 28, 2014)

Yep


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah, you're the one with the cute art! uwu


----------



## Hikari (Nov 28, 2014)

I've seen you plenty of times!


----------



## Dasbreenee (Nov 28, 2014)

I believe so!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 28, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

yerr


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 28, 2014)

No I haven't seen you... I would've remembered a signature that gives me night mares O_O


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't know..


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

You're getting there~


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Almost there.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Congrats! You're now famous! lmfao


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Who are you again? xD


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

haha, nice one. 

Yup.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

No.

Yes!


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

srsly?

Well, fine, no for you too~

Yes. ;P


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You are Famous


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 29, 2014)

not really


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

MaybeI don't know.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 29, 2014)

yes


----------



## in-a-pickle (Nov 29, 2014)

nope, but I've been gone for at least 2 or 3 months sadly


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Dasbreenee (Dec 2, 2014)

Yis


----------



## kassie (Dec 2, 2014)

Yep~


----------



## Dasbreenee (Dec 2, 2014)

I have. ^^


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Goth (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2014)

yes, lol


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 2, 2014)

yup


----------



## matt (Dec 2, 2014)

yes im famous for nothing


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 2, 2014)

yup


----------



## matt (Dec 2, 2014)

yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 2, 2014)

yes


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah. Very.


----------



## Leela (Dec 2, 2014)

YAS


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

I've seen you a couple times.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes.  Without a doubt!


----------



## Aizu (Dec 2, 2014)

Haven't seen you around I'm afraid > _ >


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

I haven't seen you around either...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2014)

hai


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

네  

Yes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Now you are.


----------



## starlite (Dec 2, 2014)

Seen you a lot!!!


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 2, 2014)

Seen you around a bit. Maybe? Haha.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Mints (Dec 2, 2014)

See you sometimes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

You should see me more times.

And I see you sometimes too.


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Seen you once or twice, but otherwise nope.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 2, 2014)

yup


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 2, 2014)

you shop for people


----------



## mayoroflondon (Dec 2, 2014)

To me yes!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 2, 2014)

Just saw you


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Close enough.


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 2, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 2, 2014)

yes


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

I've seen you a bit.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Hikari (Dec 2, 2014)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

yes i think


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 3, 2014)

Sure.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

Yea sorta C:


----------



## Ami (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 3, 2014)

No...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 3, 2014)

No.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2014)

yaaaaas


----------



## Rasha (Dec 3, 2014)

eh, I wish!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Goth (Dec 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 3, 2014)

Everyone knows you mk


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes! I see you all the time around the forums!  ^^


----------



## Zane (Dec 3, 2014)

ya


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

yas


----------



## DarkOnyx (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 3, 2014)

no


----------



## DarkOnyx (Dec 3, 2014)

Nope.:3


----------



## Mango (Dec 3, 2014)

no


----------



## Rasha (Dec 3, 2014)

one day I'll become famous and turn this place into a furry kingdom (it will be heaven)... 
JK


----------



## Mango (Dec 3, 2014)

oh lord no and im ignoring you so i will not see your posts jesus


----------



## Goth (Dec 3, 2014)

I know you but you're not that famous now all the veterans on here know me that are active


----------



## Resonate (Dec 3, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Goth (Dec 3, 2014)

no


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## Angelmarina (Dec 4, 2014)

yes! :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

no...

one question though, how do people here know if they're famous or not?...


----------



## DarkOnyx (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes.

Why do people keep saying they don't know me?xD Do I need to put my old username in my title?xD


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 4, 2014)

Haven't seen you before.


----------



## Tao (Dec 4, 2014)

Don't think I have.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 4, 2014)

No


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

no


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes I know your name


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

ye


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

We're friends on TBT.


----------



## Pearls (Dec 4, 2014)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

Barley.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## Resonate (Dec 4, 2014)

Yep


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

I think so.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## esweeeny (Dec 4, 2014)

first time! love your sig! ^~^


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

nope, I'm barely active and no one knows anything about me, yay?


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 4, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

no


----------



## starlite (Dec 4, 2014)

nope!


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes

bc ur signature looks a bit familiar
but then again everybody has signatures like that
so no


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2014)

Kinda


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

yup


----------



## starlite (Dec 4, 2014)

No, sorry!


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

no


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2014)

Yaaaah


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeee.


----------



## Toot (Dec 5, 2014)

Ma... Sorta. Not really though. Lol


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 5, 2014)

bno


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

I actually was earlier today I guess! yay ~


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Yesss.


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 5, 2014)

no


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

No.


----------



## Zane (Dec 5, 2014)

yes have seen you a lot recently ;o


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm new, and also your new overlord.

And yes. c':


----------



## azukitan (Dec 5, 2014)

You're famous on this sub-forum 8D


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Because I have no life. c':

And yes!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm not famous and I like it I guess


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 5, 2014)

Nope...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 5, 2014)

yep


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

getting there I guess? hopefully...I don't know...


----------



## DarkOnyx (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

sometimes


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Satchel (Dec 6, 2014)

no


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 6, 2014)

nope o:


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

No. :c


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

NO >:C


----------



## azukitan (Dec 7, 2014)

Only in The Basement


----------



## DarkOnyx (Dec 7, 2014)

Yesh.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

yea


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Dec 8, 2014)

High-mid amount of fame.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 8, 2014)

I recognize your avi

ps peanut butter and fish sandwich sound p gross


----------



## Javocado (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes I know of you


----------



## kassie (Dec 8, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 8, 2014)

I think you changed your avi recently?

(I recognize the name I think, but not the avi)


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes, reminds me that I should finish Umineko soon.


----------



## kassie (Dec 8, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> Yes, reminds me that I should finish Umineko soon.



Yep c:



LambdaDelta said:


> I think you changed your avi recently?
> 
> (I recognize the name I think, but not the avi)



Yes, I did. ^^;;


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 8, 2014)

yes, seen you a lot


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 8, 2014)

hecka yeah


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 8, 2014)

Nuuu D':


----------



## Hikari (Dec 8, 2014)

No, nice to meet you!


----------



## lazuli (Dec 8, 2014)

??? nop.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 8, 2014)

eeehhhhhhh???


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Goth (Dec 8, 2014)

yes


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes...


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 8, 2014)

somewhat


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2014)

I see you more often than before.


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 8, 2014)

ya


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2014)

Yep, you were one of the first people I met on the forums XD


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2014)

Yesh


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 8, 2014)

probably


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Yesss.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Rasha (Dec 8, 2014)

well maybe I'm getting there at least in this department....


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 8, 2014)

yes


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 8, 2014)

yEs


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes


----------



## lazuli (Dec 9, 2014)

???????? nop.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## Astro0 (Dec 9, 2014)

yes!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

um, I want to...


----------



## starlite (Dec 9, 2014)

No, I'm sorry!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 9, 2014)

nope.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 9, 2014)

yep


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

wow actually yes! I'm 1st of Today's Top Ten Posters 0.0

I'm the most popular person today *grin*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## esweeeny (Dec 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 9, 2014)

no


----------



## SockHead (Dec 9, 2014)

eeeehhhhhh


----------



## Syd (Dec 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## Goth (Dec 9, 2014)

yes


----------



## lazuli (Dec 9, 2014)

i suppose.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 9, 2014)

ye


----------



## esweeeny (Dec 9, 2014)

Nope


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeah, I see you around. u w u


----------



## Aradai (Dec 9, 2014)

yeah!!
**i love your ME!ME!ME! sig


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 9, 2014)

I've never seen you before D:


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes~


----------



## peachesandicecream (Dec 9, 2014)

No


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 9, 2014)

no


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 9, 2014)

yeah.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

yeh


----------



## Astro0 (Dec 10, 2014)

yees


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2014)

I believe I may have seen your name before.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 10, 2014)

hopefully not....


----------



## Goth (Dec 10, 2014)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

YES


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 10, 2014)

Yessss


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

hey le le


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

Definitely


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## tobi! (Dec 10, 2014)

Nah son


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

nOpE


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

yah


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

yeh


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 11, 2014)

Yus.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 11, 2014)

yes


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 11, 2014)

kinda


----------



## kassie (Dec 11, 2014)

Yes. c:


----------



## lazuli (Dec 11, 2014)

i think


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 11, 2014)

yup.


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 11, 2014)

Don't think so


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 11, 2014)

A little


----------



## lazuli (Dec 11, 2014)

i suppose.


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 11, 2014)

Yup
Can't really forget a profile pic like that


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 11, 2014)

nope


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 11, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 11, 2014)

Nopez


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2014)

kind of.


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 11, 2014)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## CiceroCF (Dec 11, 2014)

100%, i saw every post of yours and know where you live


----------



## Radda (Dec 11, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 11, 2014)

nope, never seen you


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 11, 2014)

I sometimes see you around.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 11, 2014)

yup


----------



## Kasuralixa (Dec 12, 2014)

Just saw you like 50 times lurking in basement posts lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

nah haven't seen ya much


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't think so...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 12, 2014)

yep


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

lol Jarrad.

yes sparkle


----------



## azukitan (Dec 12, 2014)

Possibly~


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 12, 2014)

yup


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

uhm.. probably yes


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 12, 2014)

sure


----------



## peachesandicecream (Dec 13, 2014)

Yep ^ - ^


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 13, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 13, 2014)

No.


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Of course.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 13, 2014)

yes bby


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

I would love to think that I am but I'm not :/


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> I would love to think that I am but I'm not :/



I don't think you read the rules...


----------



## WonderK (Dec 14, 2014)

I never see you outside the basement forum.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

yes (i sometimes go around, rarely)


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

^ first time I read the rules, thanks for telling me 
um, yes?


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 14, 2014)

I'd say no


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

Pretty sure I've seen you before.


----------



## Kasuralixa (Dec 14, 2014)

Nope, but I love your icon!


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

I've seen you before! And thank you!


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 14, 2014)

WellJenerally said:


> I've seen you before! And thank you!



Thanks for what?


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

00jachna said:


> Thanks for what?



I was talking to Kasuralixa in that quote.


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh


----------



## matt (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes
I'm usually playing the forum games or just replying to any interesting threads on New posts page


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

yes


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

ye kinda


----------



## Envelin (Dec 14, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

hm..nah


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 14, 2014)

no?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

maybe.. dunno


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 14, 2014)

maybe


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

yerrr


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 14, 2014)

ya


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

yupppp


----------



## Naiad (Dec 14, 2014)

Ye


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Of course.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

yeh hai C:


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Ja.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

MhmMmHmm


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

MhmMmHmmm


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

sey


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Haey


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

no, away


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Nein. Ja?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

no
stop


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Stop posting?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

yes you're famous


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Are you?


Yes.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 16, 2014)

Ive seen you around


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

yer m8


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

holy cow yes


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

haha yerr m8


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes.

Avatar Changer... xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

yes and very active wink wink


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes.

You are also *wink wink* xD


----------



## lazuli (Dec 16, 2014)

o i remember you
you misspelled your name lmao


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You're trash xD (Just kidding)

Yes, you're famous


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

you're one post away from 2,300 so yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

do I need to say anything?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

No, Yes.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

yes, and how?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes, and how what? >.>


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

yes, what?


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 16, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

yis


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

ellabella12345: yes and the cutest :3

Disband: stop! ninja'd again XP


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

nope


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Nein.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 16, 2014)

s?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Nein.



Nein Rudy Nein


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Ja


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 16, 2014)

はい

Hai


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

yup ~


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

yeh


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 16, 2014)

oui


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Oui~


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 16, 2014)

Ja


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Ja


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

you basically own this forum ~


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Do I?
Is my name green/red? xD

Yes.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

yes

I'm color blind


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 16, 2014)

Da~


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Oui


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 16, 2014)

Ja


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

S?. :3


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Oui, nein spanish! xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

نعم


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Of course.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

No, I don't know you.


Of Course!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

yes you are, whether u liked it or not...


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes,


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

yes. yet you have 0 tickets...


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

not anymore...


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 16, 2014)

yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

Nup never


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Nein


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Nah. You totally just haven't posted in everything in the basement


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

I haven't, but is that a challenge >.> 

Yes.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes xD and no. It's not a challenge.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 16, 2014)

Ehh kinda?
Tbh i only see you in the basement


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Nope. The basement I my home c:<


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

I perceived it as a challenge >.>

Yes.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 16, 2014)

I just randomly come in and post a bunch
then i disappear like melted snow~

- - - Post Merge - - -

gah ninja'd
well nope for you too


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes.
I accept your challenge.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes. I can tell its started


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes, I've won already.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes
What no you haven't


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes,
Can you beat 500 posts a day? xD


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 16, 2014)

i'm interrupting something aren't i
no


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

No. And yes you are


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

NO


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 16, 2014)

This thread is basically just four people
Kind of :L


----------



## Byngo (Dec 16, 2014)

kind of


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes,


----------



## Byngo (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 16, 2014)

yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Yus


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

No








Yes!


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 16, 2014)

yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Mmhmm


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes...(/!:!:?.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes....


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes ,,,


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes. . .


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes. I think we must be the two most famous people xD


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes. Welcome back


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes, thank you.


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Definitely.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 16, 2014)

no


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

_Too_ famous. I bet if the basement ever disappeared and a new one popped up, it'd be named after you. ;P


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes. I doubt it.


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes, it'd happen. Just you wait~


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes
Let me ask.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes wait what are you asking


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

If they can name a basement, Disband.

Yes.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> Will you marry me
> 
> Yes.



Of course!


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Of course not! You're stupid!



Mhmm


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes, they should call the basement "disbasement" from now on.


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

They won't D:


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes.

It can be our unofficial name for this place. ;D


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Okay xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

I've seen you somewhere.....


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

yeerrr


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

of course, ily


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

you're doing fine, kid :3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

e.e
yes


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 17, 2014)

Ya


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

nope, sorry


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

yes 
can't get enough of that avatar, it's so cute :3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

YES LOL, IS IT REAAALY..?
woah caps lock D:


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

yes and yes :3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

yes


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Dec 17, 2014)

Kind of.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

no


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

yerr


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 17, 2014)

Oui


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

hai :3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

yes


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

you're getting there, hun :3


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

haha yeah :3 
Omg I'm so in love with your villagers *-*


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

not really


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

uuhhm, maybe?


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Nah I'm not really famous xD 
But you are :3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

yes I am, I don't have a life XD

I believe you'll get famous eventually...


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Mhmm... I hope so xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

no


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

... I know xD
Yes maybe?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

not until you reach 1000 posts...


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

...Ok I'm working hard now *^*
And yes you are famous xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

post on other places besides the basement, that's what I do, it's fun :3


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah I know xD A month ago I used to post at TBT Marketplace but I don't have any TBT bells left xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

^ I like the new leaf forum, I've created at least a few threads there :3
but don't go to brewster's cafe! that place is wack! :O


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok I'll check that thread out !


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

cool good luck :3


----------



## Greninja (Dec 17, 2014)

Only here in the basement


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

YES! ITS  good to see you gain


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

yes I guess


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 19, 2014)

yep


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

yes c:


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 19, 2014)

Nah


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes no,yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 19, 2014)

Who's disband?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

yer m80


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 19, 2014)

Noiru said:


> yer m80



I have seen you before


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

yes...


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 19, 2014)

Noiru said:


> yes...



l?l


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

yes


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

yerrr


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 19, 2014)

NOPE


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

yaaas


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

^ oh hai gurl I missed ya! and yes yes you are :'D


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

yer


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Ja.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

نعم و أجل و ربما


----------



## Zady (Dec 19, 2014)

جی ہاں


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

^ that word doesn't make no sense no no :/

aaaaand you're most certainly anything but famous


----------



## Zady (Dec 19, 2014)

It says yes in Urdu


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 19, 2014)

this is my first time seeing you.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

hmm not....that famous but you're getting there nod nod


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 19, 2014)

i've seen you once or twice, mostly in the basement


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

No.


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 19, 2014)

Yusss cause you joined on my birthday!
And seeing "Odaiba" always makes me think of "Ob-la-di, ob-la-da"


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes just saw you 10 minutes ago


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

not....really ~


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

yer


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

derp


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

I believe so ~


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

I wouldn't know.
Yes.


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 19, 2014)

I will say yes, since I have a mental association for your username...
I always think of, "THE PTA HAS DISBANDED!" from the Simpsons.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

oooooookay...
yes.


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

yes


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

yessss


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

of course


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Oui.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Ja.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 19, 2014)

Yas


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yas.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Si


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 19, 2014)

Jep!


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 19, 2014)

Yup, you have an awesome rabbit


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 19, 2014)

Yup, you have an awesome dog.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 19, 2014)

no


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

I ship us duh


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

What?

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes, What?


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 20, 2014)

Never seen you


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't know.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

dunno >.>


----------



## kassie (Dec 20, 2014)

I've seen you once or twice.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

kinda


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I have.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

I've seen you once somewhere...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 20, 2014)

yes
ive seen you.... i lost count


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

ye


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 20, 2014)

Haha. Are you kidding me?  Yes!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

yes hi there haven't seen ya in a while


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 20, 2014)

I've been around.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 20, 2014)

yes


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

yes, miss Sparkle, everybody knows who you are....


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

yass honey


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

no


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

maybe, baby ~


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 20, 2014)

I think so... I recognise the style of siggy


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

yes kinda


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 20, 2014)

ya


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2014)

Yup c:


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

yer


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

yes.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Zane (Dec 20, 2014)

Saw you for the first time today. Your avatar is cute.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't know...


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes



Zane said:


> Saw you for the first time today. Your avatar is cute.



Thank you!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

yeqah


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes.,


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hehe, yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes >.>


----------



## Zane (Dec 20, 2014)

no


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't know.


----------



## Zane (Dec 20, 2014)

no


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

No.


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 20, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't know you..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes C:


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

yes C:


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

pfff it's always you ~


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 20, 2014)

like once


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Hm?

I don't know you.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

yes woohoo


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes Hooowoooo


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

yes...seriously why does this thread exist? XP


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes, I know xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Spamming Thread*
That's what it is..


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

yes


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

yes


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 20, 2014)

yeah


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes. I've seen you around a few times. c:

Edit: I accidentally voted myself the first time. Lol.


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't think so


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Remember that one time you made that avatar for me? I remember.


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 20, 2014)

No


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

Partially.


----------



## Praesilith (Dec 20, 2014)

I've seen you a bit, I recognize you by your sig haha.


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 20, 2014)

No?


----------



## Zane (Dec 20, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't know.


----------



## Praesilith (Dec 20, 2014)

Yaaaas.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 20, 2014)

no


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Natty said:


> no



Who are you? >.>
Yes!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

yis C:


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2014)

Many a-plenty c:


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes xD


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2014)

Lol still plenty c:


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

nu


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

No


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

Nah


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

yep Cx


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 21, 2014)

Can't remember I  might have bumped into you once or twice but I honestly have no idea


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't know.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 21, 2014)

I've seen you before! Last time I played this !


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

I've seen every one of your 89 posts ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Yes.



dfglesdrjfpsadms fffffffffff and I WANTED SOMEONE ELSE FOR CHANGE GRRRR


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes  (Evil Laughs!!)


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

NO yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

No yes...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Margot (Dec 21, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't know you...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

holy gumballs 4000+!! first time I notice...


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

yesh


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Ja.


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeh!


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

hurr


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Who are you?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

I am me, are you you?


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 21, 2014)

yup


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes..


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

yes
I don't even know where I am anymore XP


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

yes C:


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

you never leave xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

yes :'D


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

I do..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

Every time I go online you still are...


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

We have the same hours...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

oh really xD how do you know...


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm on when you're on..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

Haha. That's so weird


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes,

It is


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

Im curious to know where you live, but I don't want to be a stalker xD


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

United States.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't live there... we don't have the same hours.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Let discuss this on Vm xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

I thought it's either yes or no.............................


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 23, 2014)

Yep definitely!


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 23, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Pearls (Dec 23, 2014)

Yep


----------



## matt (Dec 23, 2014)

yes


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 23, 2014)

No


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't know.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 23, 2014)

You you knew me last time! I've got a new avatar though yes i do know you


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

I just like to joke around xD
Yes.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 23, 2014)

yes


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Duh, xD
Yes.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2014)

I've seen ya.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

yer yerrr


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeaahh.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 3, 2015)

I see you a lot, so ye. c:


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, I see you all the time.


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe" (Jan 3, 2015)

Think Ive seen you a few times ^^


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 3, 2015)

I've seen you a lot as acrewood, not so much on this new account. But I'll go with yes. C:


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah I see you around


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 3, 2015)

yep


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeaaahhh. xD


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 3, 2015)

Yup!^-^


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

yes


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

yep


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Maybe. YES.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Jan 3, 2015)

Fairly pipular.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

fairly PIPular C;


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 3, 2015)

I see this guy all the time, sigh, not good


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Same, and yes.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 3, 2015)

Popular on basement & yes


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 3, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

yep


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 3, 2015)

Yep is in the basement all the time, lol too bad R-Cookies has work right now


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## unintentional (Jan 3, 2015)

yup


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 3, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 3, 2015)

yea


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, of course. xD


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes. You're really annoying because you always post on a forum game right after someone else. For example: Vizionari posts, you post, I post, you post, MYST posts, you post.


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Sorry for being annoying.
Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 4, 2015)

Yep~


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 4, 2015)

Mhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh-hmm


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 4, 2015)

yup


----------



## penguins (Jan 4, 2015)

no n-n


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 4, 2015)

First time seeing you in months.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Jan 4, 2015)

seen you a lot


----------



## penguins (Jan 4, 2015)

yes!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 4, 2015)

Seen u a lot recently ~ Yes!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

a little


----------



## penguins (Jan 4, 2015)

yep


----------



## r a t (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 4, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## alesha (Jan 4, 2015)

Definitely.  Yes. You. Are. Everywhere


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nope


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 4, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Athros (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 4, 2015)

Not sure if I've seen you before


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm probably the most famous person on this forum ever.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 4, 2015)

Never seen u xD


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

don't think so


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 4, 2015)

Kinda


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 4, 2015)

Yep


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 4, 2015)

Yup


----------



## alesha (Jan 4, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't know you?

Of course you are


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 4, 2015)

no


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 4, 2015)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

the same ^^


----------



## azukitan (Jan 4, 2015)

You're pretty well-known


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 4, 2015)

I think ive seen your ocs before, so yeah


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't know, are you? >.>

Yes.


----------



## Nerd (Jan 4, 2015)

yep!


----------



## Zane (Jan 4, 2015)

I saw you yesterday and today


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Serk102 (Jan 4, 2015)

Dang bra, you got 7k+ posts in less than 2 months!?! I didn't know your name before, I do now though.

Back in my day, Bulerias was the dude with like 20k posts, but he had been a member forever. Now kids are regularly getting thousands of posts in months. I am a geezer. Look at me with my 229 posts. Pitiful.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 4, 2015)

ouch. no


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Serk102 said:


> Dang bra, you got 7k+ posts in less than 2 months!?! I didn't know your name before, I do now though.
> 
> Bulerias was the dude with like 20k posts, but he had been a member forever.



Huh?

I don't know.


----------



## Serk102 (Jan 4, 2015)

Disband said:


> Huh?
> 
> I don't know.



I a word. Edited now though.

Also froggy guy, in that other I said I would kiss you if it meant you became a prince. So I kinda seen you around.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 5, 2015)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Very Famous.


----------



## Serk102 (Jan 5, 2015)

You said my username was 10/10, so you're automatically super famous.


----------



## Jake (Jan 5, 2015)

YES BOY U R FAMOUS


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

yer m8


----------



## Murray (Jan 5, 2015)

NO


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

no


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 5, 2015)

Yupp


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

yes kinda


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 5, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yes kinda



Yupp


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 5, 2015)

this thread is like a circlejerk now since its 90% the same ppl posting


----------



## Serk102 (Jan 5, 2015)

Lol implying forum games have ever NOT been a circlejerk.

Also no


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 5, 2015)

Noooo


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

yes

lol karla hi


----------



## alesha (Jan 5, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

yeeeeee m9


----------



## matt (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes I will be advertising in some way shape or form. Last year was avatars, this year is sig

- - - Post Merge - - -

Last year was Sig too


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

yes lolol


----------



## alesha (Jan 5, 2015)

I've definitely seen u


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

yerrr


----------



## alesha (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes....again......
Hey, at least we are getting tbt


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 5, 2015)

yes


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Zane (Jan 5, 2015)

yes, everyone in the basement has seen you



alesha said:


> Yes....again......
> Hey, at least we are getting tbt



you don't get bells for posting in the basement huehue


----------



## Sloom (Jan 5, 2015)

Idk you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

yeesss


----------



## Sloom (Jan 5, 2015)

Seen you here and there.


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't know >.<


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 5, 2015)

You are everywhere. To be honest it's annoying me a bit.


----------



## azukitan (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorta kinda?


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> You are everywhere. To be honest it's annoying me a bit.



Sorry, everyone is annoyed by me I guess, I must be bad luck.. :/


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 5, 2015)

Yupz


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 6, 2015)

yep


----------



## Irarina (Jan 6, 2015)

First time to see your name :O


----------



## Athros (Jan 6, 2015)

Nope


----------



## euroR (Jan 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

yeah


----------



## euroR (Jan 6, 2015)

yesss


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 6, 2015)

No i have *never* seeen you before 

XD jk yesss


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

nup


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

yes notice me


----------



## alesha (Jan 6, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

nuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah. Yes, and Yeah.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

hi. yes


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 6, 2015)

nyess


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Noiru said:


> hi. yes



Hey,
@Noiru, Yes

@Ahri, Yes.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

yes <3


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah, lol.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 6, 2015)

yess C:


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

yeshies <3


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, and I posted in Dream. xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 6, 2015)

Yea


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## Leela (Jan 6, 2015)

I've never heard of you. Ever.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Leela said:


> I've never heard of you. Ever.



I looked for a hidden message 

I guess so...


----------



## Soundmotion (Jan 7, 2015)

No.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 7, 2015)

Never seen you


----------



## lazuli (Jan 7, 2015)

.................................sorry but who are you


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

umm kind..of


----------



## azukitan (Jan 7, 2015)

Hai


----------



## lazuli (Jan 7, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Hai



unsure if youre saying yes or hello

ya ive seen you. duh.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 7, 2015)

yeeeeeee


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe" (Jan 7, 2015)

Yepp


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

nope..or idk i dont post in the vtp and stuff


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe" (Jan 7, 2015)

No, but glad to have met chu ^^


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 7, 2015)

I've seen you a few times before.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

yes


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Oui.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 8, 2015)

Very


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Jan 8, 2015)

You have no idea how many times i've seen you.


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

LunaMoon Crossing said:


> You have no idea how many times i've seen you.



How many? XD

Yes.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 8, 2015)

yes


----------



## Goth (Jan 8, 2015)

yes


----------



## Disband (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

hai :3


----------



## Disband (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

yurrr m9


----------



## penguins (Jan 9, 2015)

yep


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 10, 2015)

I think so


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## Ami (Jan 13, 2015)

yes


----------



## lazuli (Jan 13, 2015)

??? ive never seen you


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 13, 2015)

Might have seen you a few times


----------



## Mango (Jan 13, 2015)

no


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 13, 2015)

sorta


----------



## oreo (Jan 13, 2015)

heck nah

- - - Post Merge - - -

jk yes C:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

that name yes ahaha


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 13, 2015)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 13, 2015)

yes
e
s


----------



## kikichi (Jan 13, 2015)

woops no!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 14, 2015)

Not that I know of.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

yurr


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

hai


----------



## Sloom (Jan 16, 2015)

No


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

you must be kidding Noiru simply dominates the forums~
also yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 16, 2015)

yes love your avatar ;o <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> you must be kidding Noiru simply dominates the forums~
> also yes



<3

yes ella


----------



## Naiad (Jan 16, 2015)

ye


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

si x3


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

hurr


----------



## Kasuralixa (Jan 17, 2015)

I think so
signature shop looks familiar


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

maybe~


----------



## penguins (Jan 17, 2015)

yes


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

perhaps...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

yusss


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Very


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm starting to think yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

mhhm


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 17, 2015)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 17, 2015)

yes


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

pretty


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

hmmm


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Totally


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

it's almost just you and me today O.O


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

yep


----------



## unintentional (Jan 17, 2015)

yep


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

boom headshot ^


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 17, 2015)

ye


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

yurrr


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

yea


----------



## ChatLoggingBot (Jan 17, 2015)

no I have never seen you


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jan 17, 2015)

No sorry D =


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

nope


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

yeeeee


----------



## unintentional (Jan 17, 2015)

yeee


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Perhaps


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 17, 2015)

yess C:


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

YEs.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## kassie (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

yes


----------



## Naiad (Jan 18, 2015)

yes


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

I guess


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 18, 2015)

...you probably are but I never seen you umu​


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes, but whenever I see you you're in The Museum.


----------



## Pearls (Jan 18, 2015)

A few times.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jan 18, 2015)

kinda, i've seen you a bit.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

yeeeeeeeees


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

Kinda sorta somewhat.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

once or twice


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

yes


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

Definitely


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

I've never seen you, so nope.


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

yer


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

Sure...?

I really... like her... mane?


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Sloom (Jan 18, 2015)

No


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 18, 2015)

no


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Jan 18, 2015)

Nope


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

no


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

yes


----------



## penguins (Jan 18, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

yeeeeeer


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

Very often


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

hahha yasss


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 19, 2015)

...In the last 8 threads I have looked on...LOL...Noiru!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

lol always


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 19, 2015)

Too active, imo


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 19, 2015)

not at all


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

no, sorry


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 19, 2015)

nope!!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

no


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 19, 2015)

yupp


----------



## Prabha (Jan 19, 2015)

No


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 19, 2015)

9.


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 20, 2015)

never will be!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

nope


----------



## hoobster4 (Jan 21, 2015)

Not at all haha


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

non...


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 21, 2015)

YA


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 21, 2015)

I want to un-see you, thx


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

yes


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 21, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I want to un-see you, thx



Lol O

and yes


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 21, 2015)

I have! And I am impressed by that Avatar!


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 21, 2015)

I think maybe once D;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 21, 2015)

yes C:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 21, 2015)

No


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 21, 2015)

nopeeee :C

- - - Post Merge - - -

maybe a little actually i think ;o


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 21, 2015)

yesss


----------



## locker (Jan 21, 2015)

no


----------



## kassie (Jan 21, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 21, 2015)

yes


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 21, 2015)

I would say yes


----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2015)

No.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 21, 2015)

nope


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 21, 2015)

Never seen you before. :O


----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2015)

I've seen you recently actually.


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 21, 2015)

Like, once?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 21, 2015)

somewhat


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 21, 2015)

Tons. In the basement, of course.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 21, 2015)

I've never seen you before.


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 21, 2015)

I have. I used to have a bat for my avatar.
View attachment 81580


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 21, 2015)

I think I've seen you only once before so cx


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 22, 2015)

Yup.:3


----------



## tobi! (Jan 22, 2015)

kinda


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 22, 2015)

you probably are but this is my first time seeing you.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

Never seen you ;o


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Emzy (Jan 22, 2015)

yup


----------



## Ami (Jan 22, 2015)

Never seen


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 22, 2015)

never seen


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

yes


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 22, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

ye


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 22, 2015)

no idk anybody called noiru

i know a noiru that isnt asian tho


----------



## Rasha (Jan 22, 2015)

hmm maybe


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

Sometime Cx


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Flop (Jan 23, 2015)

Yep


----------



## kassie (Jan 23, 2015)

Yesyes.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## matt (Jan 23, 2015)

I was, but not sure about now seeing as ive cut down my hours on btb

- - - Post Merge - - -

Woops I mean tbt


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 23, 2015)

pretty sure i saw your avvie before.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hmm... I don't know. I'm sure I've seen you _somewhere_ before but I have no idea when


----------



## uriri (Jan 24, 2015)

A few times.. so yes


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 24, 2015)

No


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

yes recently Cx


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 24, 2015)

you're everywhere.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

You're sorta famous Cx


----------



## elliebeebee (Jan 24, 2015)

Never seen you before...


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 24, 2015)

Never seen you.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 25, 2015)

no


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 25, 2015)

no who are u


----------



## galacticity (Jan 25, 2015)

definitely pfft


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2015)

no


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2015)

hai


----------



## galacticity (Jan 25, 2015)

no, sorry :c


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 25, 2015)

nah


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 25, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> no who are u



ily too and yes to vizionari


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

I have never seen you...


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 25, 2015)

Yup yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

I haven't seen you before... but hi c:


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi  My sister has 3 shelves full of stitches. You too would love eachother! I personaly like Pudge.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 25, 2015)

i only remember your siggy.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

no


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

Yas


----------



## JellyDitto (Jan 25, 2015)

A bunch of times before


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 25, 2015)

you're new to me.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

Hm no. Yet your signature looks extremely familiar. Maybe xD


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 25, 2015)

yes! dat awesome siggy!


----------



## JellyDitto (Jan 25, 2015)

I think I've seen you once before


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 25, 2015)

no


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

No. But I think.. I think.. I just found my best friend :')


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 25, 2015)

no


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 25, 2015)

Nawwww


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 25, 2015)

a little


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 25, 2015)

Yus


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 25, 2015)

kind of


----------



## tatan-o (Jan 25, 2015)

never


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 25, 2015)

never seen you so nope


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

kinda yeah


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't think so, but I think I've heard of you.


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 25, 2015)

sometimes


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 26, 2015)

I've seen you quite a lot, so I think so <3


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 26, 2015)

a little


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

Tons of times! xD


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 26, 2015)

Quite a bit, so I believe so


----------



## lolparrot (Jan 26, 2015)

i've seen chu around
berliners


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 26, 2015)

no


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 26, 2015)

Yup. It's always us XD


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 26, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

Surprisingly... no.
hi. xD *activates friend making skills*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 26, 2015)

Seen you once, on this thread… nope?


----------



## PinkWater (Jan 26, 2015)

Not at all.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

Maybe once.. maybe. maybe.




ellabella12345 said:


> Seen you once, on this thread… nope?



c'mon we related on that bathroom thread remember!? remember :'(


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 26, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Maybe once.. maybe. maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH its you! C: yes


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 26, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Surprisingly... no.
> hi. xD *activates friend making skills*



Really? Cause I see all the time.


Yup.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 26, 2015)

yep


----------



## Flop (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeee


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

For sure.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes ✿


----------



## Ami (Jan 27, 2015)

Sometimes


----------



## Rasha (Jan 27, 2015)

I see you from time to time


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 27, 2015)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah! Once I think!


----------



## Jolyne (Jan 27, 2015)

all the time lmao


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 27, 2015)

This is the second time I've seen you, so a little owo


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 27, 2015)

yea


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

Like a GAZILLION times. Which isn't a bad thing! c:


----------



## Flop (Jan 27, 2015)

Uh, not sure. I've seen you a couple times though


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 27, 2015)

Yuparooniee..That came out worse than I thought it would...


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 27, 2015)

Sure?
I don't know, I haven't been out and about on TBT lately lol


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 27, 2015)

Naw, sadly.  Let's be buddies


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 27, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

yees


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 27, 2015)

You look new but I see you every once in a while.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

You're _supposed_ to remember me.. I'm sebby! I thought you loved me Grell :'(


----------



## Orieii (Jan 27, 2015)

I think I saw you around. Not really sure lol. Love the Sig and avatar btw


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 27, 2015)

I don't think I've seen you... But then again it might be because your avatar doesn't stand out to me, or just that I spend all my time in the marketplace


----------



## Royce (Jan 27, 2015)

I made a pixel for you , it was not my best I felt so bad giving it to you


----------



## Orieii (Jan 27, 2015)

Starmanfan said:


> I don't think I've seen you... But then again it might be because your avatar doesn't stand out to me, or just that I spend all my time in the marketplace


Aww  well I rarely comment much so maybe that's partly the reason ^^

@Royce - I've seen you around a lot lately


----------



## Royce (Jan 27, 2015)

I have seen that avatar before but I forgot the name of the user it must be you ? :0


----------



## Ami (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 27, 2015)

I think I've seen you before... I just can't lay my finger on-


*PARTY POOPER*


----------



## Ami (Jan 28, 2015)

Starmanfan said:


> I think I've seen you before... I just can't lay my finger on-
> 
> 
> *PARTY POOPER*



Lol can you not.. xD
Worst typo ever


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 28, 2015)

yes...? xD


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yup. ;v;


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 28, 2015)

never seen you :c


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

I have seen you @vizionari alot


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

yes lately C:


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 28, 2015)

ya


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

yas


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

Yaaaaaaaaas slay queen!


----------



## Ami (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Jan 28, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 28, 2015)

Yuuuuuuuuup


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes. ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2015)

nope.?


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

yes! C:


----------



## Roshan (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't think so…?


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes! I always remember you as a really nice person


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 28, 2015)

I've seen you quite a bit, so yeah! ^^


----------



## Ami (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes sometimes


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 28, 2015)

Never seen you.


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't recall you... so I'm going with no.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes ;v;


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 30, 2015)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

yer


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

no?


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

yerr


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 30, 2015)

yes


----------



## Zane (Jan 30, 2015)

yea boy


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 30, 2015)

yas


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 30, 2015)

yes


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 30, 2015)

YASS


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Prabha (Jan 30, 2015)

YAS Certainly.


----------



## kassie (Jan 30, 2015)

Yep~


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 30, 2015)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

yes


----------



## Ami (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## friedegg (Feb 1, 2015)

yep~


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2015)

nope


----------



## Roshan (Feb 1, 2015)

YES, I see you everywhere.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

*all the time *stalker face**


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2015)

nah..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

Hm.. yes.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 1, 2015)

hehe yes


----------



## piichinu (Feb 1, 2015)

sure


----------



## Ami (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't think I've seen you (?)


----------



## Beardo (Feb 1, 2015)

I see you a lot


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

yea


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 2, 2015)

The most famous on TBT, I never not see you and it's amazing. D;


----------



## Ami (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 2, 2015)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 2, 2015)

I see you often. ^^


----------



## SockHead (Feb 2, 2015)

feel like ive seen u..


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 2, 2015)

Famous for all the wrong reasons


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 2, 2015)

yes


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

ＹＥＳ
(╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Ami (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes, like all the time xD


----------



## 00jachna (Feb 2, 2015)

Ami said:


> Yes, like all the time xD



I think so?


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes


----------



## 00jachna (Feb 2, 2015)

yesh


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeshhhery


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 2, 2015)

Sorta


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 2, 2015)

yes


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Feb 3, 2015)

yes


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 3, 2015)

haven't seen you in a while, but yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 4, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 4, 2015)

of course kitty c:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

yis


----------



## Ami (Feb 4, 2015)

Yes


----------



## tokkio (Feb 4, 2015)

yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 4, 2015)

A little bit I think C:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

yepperoni


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 4, 2015)

definitely


----------



## Prabha (Feb 4, 2015)

omg she's like the beyonce of tbt.

I've seen you a lot.


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 4, 2015)

yesss *in love with your line up btw*


----------



## Beardo (Feb 4, 2015)

A few times


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 4, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Prabha (Feb 4, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> yesss *in love with your line up btw*



Thanks! All I need is a chocolate cake in the middle on the bottom and I'm done! I like yours too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

& yes


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## Ami (Feb 4, 2015)

Yess


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## tokkio (Feb 5, 2015)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

yes


----------



## tokkio (Feb 5, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

holla


----------



## Ami (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes


----------



## pokedude729 (Feb 5, 2015)

not that I know of.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't think so. ;o;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 5, 2015)

Haven't seen you in a while


----------



## pokedude729 (Feb 6, 2015)

very


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 6, 2015)

Never seen ya.


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 6, 2015)

Seen you around c:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## matt (Feb 6, 2015)

I am


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 6, 2015)

Don't think I've really seen you before


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 6, 2015)

yep


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 6, 2015)

Somewhat <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

Nope D;


----------



## doveling (Feb 6, 2015)

sure have~


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 6, 2015)

omg, the most popular. <3


----------



## tokkio (Feb 6, 2015)

yep!


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 6, 2015)

yesss


----------



## Ami (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

yup


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 6, 2015)

Yiss


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

hai x3


----------



## deerui (Feb 6, 2015)

never seen you ;/​


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

kinda


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## deerui (Feb 6, 2015)

only in the basement lol​


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 6, 2015)

No


----------



## tokkio (Feb 6, 2015)

yesss


----------



## deerui (Feb 6, 2015)

nope


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 6, 2015)

no


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 6, 2015)

Haven't really seen you before


----------



## pokedude729 (Feb 6, 2015)

a little bit


----------



## tokkio (Feb 6, 2015)

nope..


----------



## Ami (Feb 6, 2015)

Yishh


----------



## doveling (Feb 6, 2015)

yes!



Lolipup said:


> omg, the most popular. <3


wait wha- : o!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2015)

Sometimes


----------



## tokkio (Feb 6, 2015)

yeppp


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 6, 2015)

a little


----------



## doveling (Feb 6, 2015)

yap


----------



## Ami (Feb 7, 2015)

Yaash


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 7, 2015)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

yep C:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

yes C:


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 7, 2015)

yea


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 7, 2015)

yes


----------



## Ami (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Wholockian (Feb 7, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

somewhat.


----------



## Wholockian (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

not really..? I don't think so eheh


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 7, 2015)

yes


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Feb 7, 2015)

Hellz yeah. I'm SOOO famous.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

nope.. haven't seen you before..


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

If people have seen me, it's prolly 'cause I did something stupid!

But nope, haven't seen you before... and I doubt anyone has really ever seen me.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

yep! (I've seen you.. once or twice..? but definitely)


----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

:O I can't believe you've actually seen me... I seen you loads of time!! I'm now seeing you more since I've been browsing the basement, but yes, I've seen you elsewhere on TBT!


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't think I've ever seen you before o:


----------



## deerui (Feb 7, 2015)

everywhere o u o


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

Sorta C:


----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

I have actually never seen you before, which is weird since you have over 10,000 posts... maybe I don't get out enough.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

Yup. I requested art from them heh


----------



## Qazplmer (Feb 7, 2015)

I've seen you around a lot lately, so yes.


----------



## deerui (Feb 7, 2015)

uh never


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

somewhat


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

yes C:


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

yeppp


----------



## doveling (Feb 7, 2015)

a couple times~


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

yesss


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

Nooo D;


----------



## Kale Kitten (Feb 7, 2015)

Seen you before


----------



## a potato (Feb 7, 2015)

Ye


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

yess


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 7, 2015)

eeyup


----------



## deerui (Feb 7, 2015)

verywhere


----------



## Kale Kitten (Feb 7, 2015)

Yupp


----------



## deerui (Feb 7, 2015)

once


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 7, 2015)

Yus, I see you in the museum a lot. qvq


----------



## Kale Kitten (Feb 7, 2015)

yas


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 7, 2015)

no


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

lots of times!


----------



## deerui (Feb 7, 2015)

yeet


----------



## Ami (Feb 7, 2015)

Sometimes


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

ive seen you about 5 times


----------



## aliscka (Feb 8, 2015)

I've seen you many times. :3c (Have I answered for you before? I can't remember...)

Am I famous? :O


----------



## tokkio (Feb 8, 2015)

yep


----------



## Ami (Feb 8, 2015)

I see you all the time (・ω・)ノ


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 8, 2015)

yes


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 8, 2015)

yes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2015)

Obviously


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 8, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Feb 8, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## tokkio (Feb 8, 2015)

not really..? i don't think I've seen you before..


----------



## device (Feb 8, 2015)

Seen you once or twice.


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes! c:


----------



## Ami (Feb 8, 2015)

Sometimes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

hai ;3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 8, 2015)

yes


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

yeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 8, 2015)

I think so.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 8, 2015)

yes


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 8, 2015)

yes


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Sometimes


----------



## 00jachna (Feb 9, 2015)

Indeed


----------



## tokkio (Feb 9, 2015)

hmm.. never seen you before!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

A little bit


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Leela (Feb 9, 2015)

Definitely yes.


----------



## deerui (Feb 9, 2015)

sometimes


----------



## 00jachna (Feb 9, 2015)

Nupe


----------



## deerui (Feb 9, 2015)

once


----------



## Pearls (Feb 9, 2015)

No


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 9, 2015)

yea


----------



## Pearls (Feb 9, 2015)

Yep


----------



## tokkio (Feb 9, 2015)

nope...


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes. ;v;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 10, 2015)

yes!


----------



## doveling (Feb 10, 2015)

mhm~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 10, 2015)

yess


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 10, 2015)

I've seen you~


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 10, 2015)

ya


----------



## Ami (Feb 10, 2015)

Sometimes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

hai


----------



## deerui (Feb 10, 2015)

everywhere


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 10, 2015)

I've seen you at least once before.


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 10, 2015)

ACupOfTea said:


> I've seen you at least once before.



yeah


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm sorry, but no.


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 10, 2015)

this is my first time seeing you.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 10, 2015)

once or twice I think


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## Ami (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2015)

Not quite famous


----------



## Bowie (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh, yes!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 11, 2015)

yesss my kitty


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 11, 2015)

yes


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 11, 2015)

I see you alot!


----------



## tokkio (Feb 11, 2015)

I've seen you once so far..


----------



## deerui (Feb 11, 2015)

yes!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes C:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Ami (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

yes


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 12, 2015)

definitely


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

its the babe ;o <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes you are


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

yes!


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm as famous as a snowman in summer.
So not at all.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 12, 2015)

hmm.. haven't seen you before!


----------



## Joyce (Feb 12, 2015)

I've seen some posts of you before.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 12, 2015)

No, sorry. D:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

not really.


----------



## Jou (Feb 12, 2015)

i've seen you around a lot.. sorta~


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

i guess.. think idk what your username was before


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 13, 2015)

yes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2015)

Of course


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

all the time


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

yes C:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 14, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

yeassss


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Rasha (Feb 17, 2015)

as of late, yes


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 17, 2015)

Yesssss


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

all the roses are belong to you, yes


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 17, 2015)

Ive seen you around, yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

oh.

yes


----------



## lazuli (Feb 17, 2015)

oop ninja'd

yeh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

yes lol


----------



## babeok (Feb 17, 2015)

yeah, a couple of times


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 17, 2015)

No, you're fairly new


----------



## lutrea (Feb 17, 2015)

Yep, I've seen you around on many threads~


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 17, 2015)

I have not seen you very often


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 17, 2015)

Totally! I see you like, everywhere. D:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 17, 2015)

Sorta


----------



## deerui (Feb 17, 2015)

all the time cx


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 17, 2015)

Quite a lot! so I think yes. <3


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 17, 2015)

i just recently came back to this forum so nope, sorry
but you joined recently so that's my excuse for not knowing you lol


----------



## deerui (Feb 17, 2015)

nope


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 17, 2015)

i don't know you


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

somewhat yes


----------



## deerui (Feb 17, 2015)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

LOLOL yaaasss


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Yup. ;v;


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 17, 2015)

Certainly! <3


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

Yess


----------



## budewarmin (Feb 17, 2015)

^Yes, have seen you around


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 17, 2015)

Not yet! at least I haven't seen you so much yet. ^^


----------



## deerui (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Locket (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes


(was Star Fire btw )


----------



## deerui (Feb 17, 2015)

ye


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeshu


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 17, 2015)

yes


----------



## Holla (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't ever remember seeing you around before.


----------



## deerui (Feb 17, 2015)

nope


----------



## Prabha (Feb 17, 2015)

omfg yes, your sig has made me crack up a multitude of times.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 17, 2015)

Nope


----------



## deerui (Feb 18, 2015)

Prabha said:


> omfg yes, your sig has made me crack up a multitude of times.



cries of happiness because you're like... the cool people xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

and yes


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

yup


----------



## Aisling (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 18, 2015)

Sniped:
Don't know you, sry


----------



## Prabha (Feb 18, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorta c:


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 18, 2015)

yes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes! I believe we traded roses


----------



## Javocado (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes I jav seen you around!


----------



## deerui (Feb 18, 2015)

yes.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 18, 2015)

yes


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

hai ;3


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

I think so!


----------



## f11 (Feb 18, 2015)

no.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 18, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## deerui (Feb 18, 2015)

ye


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 18, 2015)

You're getting there.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 18, 2015)

Yep C:


----------



## Leela (Feb 18, 2015)

yas yas yas


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 18, 2015)

nope im a shrimp


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 18, 2015)

Yesh <3


----------



## aliscka (Feb 18, 2015)

No, sorry! D:

B) what about me.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 18, 2015)

sorry but no, at least I've never seen you before X3


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 18, 2015)

I've seen you around.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 18, 2015)

yup


----------



## mogyay (Feb 18, 2015)

yep


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Feb 19, 2015)

yes


----------



## deerui (Feb 19, 2015)

twice, this being the third time :/


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## mogyay (Feb 19, 2015)

yo yes!! i remember when you started!


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes! You were the first person I traded with on this site. ^.^


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 19, 2015)

no.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 19, 2015)

Ehh seen ya. c:


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 19, 2015)

oh yes


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 19, 2015)

yes


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 19, 2015)

Nope~


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 19, 2015)

No


----------



## Rasha (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't think so.....


----------



## Flop (Feb 19, 2015)

Um, kind of?  Idk, I don't roam the Basement much anymore.


----------



## matt (Feb 19, 2015)

Flop said:


> Um, kind of?  Idk, I don't roam the Basement much anymore.



Yes you are but dont see you around much now
I am too but am sliding off slightly


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Haven't seen you, probably because I mainly hang on the ACNL section~


----------



## kassie (Feb 19, 2015)

Haven't seen you.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Ami (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't think I've seen you


----------



## Rasha (Feb 19, 2015)

yes


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 19, 2015)

Yea


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

selcouth said:


> Haven't seen you.



Hehe, you gave me some items earlier this week~ >w<


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 19, 2015)

yep, a couple of times


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 19, 2015)

No


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes, a lot c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

Nope D;


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 19, 2015)

Yess


----------



## Rasha (Feb 19, 2015)

no


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 19, 2015)

YES D:


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 19, 2015)

Sort of.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 19, 2015)

Yep, you're the one who wrote some blog entries :'>


----------



## Ami (Feb 19, 2015)

I think I've seen you a few times!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

yep C:


----------



## loreiid (Feb 19, 2015)

Ive seen you sometimes!


----------



## Conquire (Feb 19, 2015)

nope!


----------



## deerui (Feb 19, 2015)

no considering you only have 100 post


----------



## geico (Feb 19, 2015)

no never but my account is new and i dont know anyone


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 19, 2015)

nope


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

sorta c:


----------



## geico (Feb 19, 2015)

never


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

nup


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 19, 2015)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

nope D;


----------



## loreiid (Feb 20, 2015)

Yeah I just saw you on a thread i posted to.


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 20, 2015)

never seen you before


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes, many times~


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 20, 2015)

No


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes, a lot

How do all these people I see errwhere not remember meh ;~;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

Only today a bit…


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

mhmmm


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 20, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

Sorta


----------



## Rasha (Feb 21, 2015)

why, yes. you are


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

I've seen you many times!


----------



## Rasha (Feb 21, 2015)

I know 
well, you're not bad yourself XD


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 21, 2015)

yes


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Yussss


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes! c:


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 22, 2015)

idk... i think i saw you 2x


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 22, 2015)

never seen you lol


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 22, 2015)

Weird, I have never seen you either lol probably becuz I am usually not on at 3 AM EST


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes. Just saw you in another thread


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

yeas


----------



## Ami (Feb 22, 2015)

yes


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

Nope D;


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Yussss


----------



## aliscka (Feb 22, 2015)

Yeah yeah yeah!! I always recognize you 'cuz your sig is super pretty.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Aww thank you! <3 And yes c:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2015)

yes ahaha


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Indeed I have, many times


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

Not yet =o


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 22, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Zane (Feb 22, 2015)

shore


----------



## Rasha (Feb 22, 2015)

oh I see you from time to time, Zane


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

Totally! I see you everywhere. <3


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 22, 2015)

yes


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Indeed~ c:


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 22, 2015)

The signature looks familiar


----------



## Ami (Feb 22, 2015)

I think so


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 22, 2015)

yes


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

Not yet, but I want you to be, that cat looks adorable. ;w;


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Yusss!


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 23, 2015)

No


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Ami (Feb 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## unravel (Feb 23, 2015)

yes
(for me I'm not famous already hahahaha)


----------



## lazuli (Feb 23, 2015)

eh


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 23, 2015)

Never...


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yuss


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 23, 2015)

yes!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yaaassss


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 23, 2015)

yas ;o


----------



## Rasha (Feb 23, 2015)

yes baby


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yerpindeedy


----------



## TaliZorah (Feb 23, 2015)

Been seeing you around.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 23, 2015)

no


----------



## Ami (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## deerui (Feb 24, 2015)

yeet


----------



## piichinu (Feb 24, 2015)

ive seen you around O:


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

one of best artists here, surely you're famous!


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

I've seen around but I woudn't say famous.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yerp!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes, of course


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jeshindeedy~


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

Well in the basement you most certainly are.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hehe, I also hang around Brewster's Cafe, General AC Discussion, Animal Crossing: New Leaf and Introduction Board. cx

Anyways, yes I have!


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 24, 2015)

No well a few times but not a lot .__.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Few times as well~


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 24, 2015)

*same answer*


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 24, 2015)

don't think i've ever seen you before.


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 24, 2015)

I have seen you once or twice o3o


----------



## desy (Feb 24, 2015)

Once, today!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

Not that I can remember~


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

YUSH!


----------



## leeaboo (Feb 24, 2015)

I've only seen you in the Basement!


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 24, 2015)

no


----------



## Prabha (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeees !


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yuuuup


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 24, 2015)

definitely


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## Ami (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes~~ <3


----------



## Ami (Feb 25, 2015)

Yess a lot


----------



## deerui (Feb 25, 2015)

yess


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

Yess <3


----------



## deerui (Feb 25, 2015)

yup
you were the person that was like, identical to everything about me haha


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

Yess~
And omg I just remembered! D: HI, I remember you. **shot**


----------



## Heyden (Feb 25, 2015)

nope
 cx


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 25, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes~ <3


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 25, 2015)

no


----------



## fup10k (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes (i think)


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 25, 2015)

no


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 25, 2015)

No


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yesss


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 25, 2015)

yes


----------



## Keitara (Feb 25, 2015)

I've seen you quite often


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yersh


----------



## P.K. (Feb 25, 2015)

ye


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Nu D:


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 25, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

yea c:


----------



## Le Lenny (Feb 25, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> yea c:


I've seen you around.

*Everyone Who's Anyone has seen the Lenny.*


----------



## Zane (Feb 25, 2015)

I was gonna say I've never seen u but haha i get it
lenny


----------



## Rasha (Feb 25, 2015)

yeah~


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 25, 2015)

sorry but I only remember your signature DX


----------



## deerui (Feb 25, 2015)

yess


----------



## Ami (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes a lot which is not bad c:


----------



## Ami (Feb 25, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Prabha (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes!a fellow ghoul fan


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

Yesh~ it's my bae. <3


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 25, 2015)

yes~ c:


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 25, 2015)

Can't say I've seen you. But given your post count I'm willing to bet you're famous


----------



## Zane (Feb 25, 2015)

I've seen you.


----------



## n64king (Feb 25, 2015)

I've seen you too.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

I've seen you quite a bit D:


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 25, 2015)

yESS <3 i was gonna join the gfx giveaway but i realised i sucked at photoshop XDDDD


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

YESHH <3
I don't care you should join anyway~


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes I've seen you quite a few times on here.


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 25, 2015)

No.


----------



## Leopardfire (Feb 25, 2015)

No, sorry! ^^'

I haven't been very active for a couple of months now, posting to see if anyone remember me.


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 25, 2015)

No o3o


----------



## deerui (Feb 25, 2015)

ahh i remember the sig


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 25, 2015)

Yup


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

*I don't mean to brag, but.....*




Lol, nah. I don't know. Probably not...


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yesh~!


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 26, 2015)

You're getting there~ owo


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes! c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 26, 2015)

I could only wish ;_;


----------



## deerui (Feb 26, 2015)

no


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

Sort of...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 26, 2015)

you're famous, i see you everywhere.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

hiii C: yes, and ty <3


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 26, 2015)

Yup! ^.^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## Ami (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Heyden (Feb 26, 2015)

nope still +w+


----------



## Ami (Feb 26, 2015)

No


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 26, 2015)

yes


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 26, 2015)

Kind of


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't think I've ever seen you~


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 26, 2015)

0-0 We were just on the same thread together a while back and yes.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Wait, were we talking back and forth? If not, then I don't look at all the posts before I post something, I'm sorry ;w;


----------



## Ami (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

Yus.


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 26, 2015)

yes


----------



## SockHead (Feb 26, 2015)

naw son


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

Idk....I've never really seen you, but you probably are, considering your post count and green name.
So, ye.


----------



## Zane (Feb 26, 2015)

ya ive seen u and everytime i do i wonder how to say ur username


----------



## Ami (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 26, 2015)

yaaas


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## n64king (Feb 26, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

nope? D;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## Beardo (Feb 26, 2015)

I see you all the time


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 26, 2015)

All the time, as well


----------



## Keitara (Feb 26, 2015)

Sorry but I haven't seen you anywhere before 'o'


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

Yupyup.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 26, 2015)

seen you more


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

No I've seen you more. 
but seriously...yes.


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 26, 2015)

never seen you^ haha


----------



## Goop (Feb 26, 2015)

Ah I've seen you~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

but I posted in one of your threads D,:
 I'm crushed

I've only seen you once...in your thread.
(For Spelling88)

You, Goop, however....you ninja...I don't think I've seen you...I'm not sure...Maybe once or twice.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yesh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

Definitely.


----------



## Ami (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeeeerrrrrrp c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

DEFINITELY, I SAY!
DEFINITELY! 
*hyperventilates*


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

YOU TOO, I SAY! YOU TOO! 
*heavy breathing* 

cx


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

YOU, AS WELL! AGAIN AND AGAIN! YES!
*faints*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

nope D;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

YOU DON'T KNOW ME! YOU DON'T KNOW MY LIFE! YOU WANNA GO!?! I'LL GO RIGHT NOW!... we can go get some ice cream c:

Nah...but yes...I have seen you around a lot.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

I know you now c:


----------



## Ami (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Yus.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

yes c;


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Yea yea.


----------



## kassie (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Nu..


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 27, 2015)

yep


----------



## Ami (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

yep c;


----------



## Ami (Feb 27, 2015)

Yea


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

yeas


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 27, 2015)

yesh <3


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 27, 2015)

yep 030


----------



## Farobi (Feb 27, 2015)

i dont know you... ~


----------



## Psydye (Feb 27, 2015)

I've seen your name a lot sooo....yah!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 27, 2015)

yes D:


----------



## tumut (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

yer m80


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yash


----------



## Keitara (Feb 27, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yuuuuurrrrrsshhhh~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

yes ;o


----------



## Goop (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes~​


----------



## Keitara (Feb 27, 2015)

It's the first time I see you


----------



## Ami (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 27, 2015)

Ye.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

nope.. but i guess you are more in the new leaf threads


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yessss


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 28, 2015)

Yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

yep


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

Very famous~ D;


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Aye sir


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

Surely


----------



## Fizzii (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Ami (Feb 28, 2015)

No


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sort of...


----------



## Mini Mario (Feb 28, 2015)

*I guess.
I changed my name, so someones going to say no.*


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Sadly, yes


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

Anime user 69420, probably rich and famous on the forums.


----------



## Leela (Feb 28, 2015)

I've seen you around.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

yep


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes D:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yesss c:


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes of course, by the way I love your new icon and signature, they are adorable and I can't- <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

aw thankies c: <3


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

yesso


----------



## kassie (Mar 1, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 1, 2015)

YES, is that saria omg <3


----------



## Ami (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## kassie (Mar 1, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> YES, is that saria omg <3



It is c:

@Ami - Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 1, 2015)

Always <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes c: <3


----------



## Allycat (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes,yes! =D


----------



## InfinityFlames (Mar 1, 2015)

Yush


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## InfinityFlames (Mar 1, 2015)

Hm... I wonder.... 


Yes


----------



## Finnian (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes yes.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Mar 1, 2015)

Everywhere

Especially the museum


----------



## zelorm (Mar 1, 2015)

Totally not the person who I'm dragging a boat with a rotten body on board for (long story)


----------



## deerui (Mar 1, 2015)

yeet


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Lady Black (Mar 1, 2015)

Of course


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 1, 2015)

Yea I see you every where.


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 1, 2015)

I have never seen you before!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2015)

Almost


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 2, 2015)

yes


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 2, 2015)

yup ^.^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 2, 2015)

yes


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

OH UR IN A PICKLE

YES U R


----------



## Keitara (Mar 4, 2015)

Yessss


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes! c:


----------



## azukitan (Mar 4, 2015)

Nein. I've never seen you before :c


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Mar 4, 2015)

no, sorry

edit: but you're sigs awesome!


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2015)

I'd say so.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah!


----------



## Ami (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 4, 2015)

I think so.


----------



## undernickle (Mar 4, 2015)

like, once.


----------



## Ami (Mar 4, 2015)

No


----------



## deerui (Mar 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## piichinu (Mar 5, 2015)

Hmm, no, I have not really seen you anywhere but that could be because I don't check all the threads, this is tough O:


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 5, 2015)

no :c


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeeee ^-^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't recall you, but I've been gone for a few days. 
So, I'm gonna go with *yes*.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

yes.


----------



## Holla (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes I've seen you at least once before today.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

Ive only seen you today. C:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

Yus yus.


----------



## boujee (Mar 6, 2015)

Mmmmmmmaayyybbe


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

I _think_ I recall that signature or something similar....
S0...Maybe yes?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## Heyden (Mar 6, 2015)

one dayyyyyyy

no


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

No?....
I don't recall seeing you before.


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Bowie (Mar 6, 2015)

I've seen you a few times, but I wouldn't say you're famous here yet.


----------



## Ami (Mar 6, 2015)

Don't think I've seen you


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## Amilee (Mar 6, 2015)

no i dont think so :c


----------



## piichinu (Mar 6, 2015)

ive seen you around but i dont think that means famous... nope sorry :c


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 6, 2015)

Hmm… Nope


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 6, 2015)

Seen you a lot recently. ^o^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

Ye


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

No


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 6, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Naiad (Mar 6, 2015)

Yee


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

I suppose so.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 6, 2015)

I suppose so.


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Ha. I see what you did there.

Of course!


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

Maybe...
Sometimes...


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Maybe...
Sometimes...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

Sure, what the hell. Why not?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yep


----------



## deerui (Mar 7, 2015)

yess


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

Yus


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## tobi! (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## deerui (Mar 7, 2015)

yer


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

yeeh


----------



## deerui (Mar 7, 2015)

yeet


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

yees


----------



## deerui (Mar 7, 2015)

ye


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 7, 2015)

Yup


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Bowie (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd say so, yes.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

Definitely.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Finnian (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes'm.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 7, 2015)

your art is amazing, yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

of course! c:


----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2015)

Seen you a few times.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 7, 2015)

Perhaps.


----------



## Zane (Mar 7, 2015)

yes and you've changed your avatar/sig for the first time since I've been on this site I think


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Mar 7, 2015)

kind of, i pop up now and again but not very often, i'm planning to change that!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

You pop up every now and again. Today, specifically. So, yes.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

I've seen you like a crazy amount of times so yesh =o


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Mar 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You pop up every now and again. Today, specifically. So, yes.



yeah, I'm going a bit crazy today, i think its because of my new profile picture XD


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes I seen you recently.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes. I recognize the signature.


----------



## meenz (Mar 7, 2015)

I've seen you twice.


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't think I've seen you before...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes c:


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

yes!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 7, 2015)

Definetly.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

fo sho yo!


----------



## loreiid (Mar 7, 2015)

ive seen you in the basement a lot!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 7, 2015)

I've never seen you before.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

yep


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

yep


----------



## milkyi (Mar 7, 2015)

lol ya


----------



## kassie (Mar 7, 2015)

Noopppeee.


----------



## kaileos (Mar 7, 2015)

Never.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 7, 2015)

ehhh sort of


----------



## kaileos (Mar 7, 2015)

quite often.


----------



## Ami (Mar 7, 2015)

no


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## kaileos (Mar 7, 2015)

...
EVERYWHERE


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

XD

Yupperdoodle.
I recall seeing you here and there.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 8, 2015)

Yepper daisers.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Lol. I can't think of another yes thing...
So, yeah.


----------



## Ami (Mar 8, 2015)

yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Yus


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Bowie (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Ami (Mar 8, 2015)

I think so


----------



## kassie (Mar 8, 2015)

Mhm.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 8, 2015)

Nope, never seen you


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Likewise.

I hide out in the basement mostly...


----------



## Ami (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Yupyup


----------



## Moddie (Mar 8, 2015)

Only seen once.


----------



## Bunchi (Mar 8, 2015)

I've seen you once.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't recall seeing you at all, but it seems you've just joined quite recently. So, that would explain it.

So, no...not yet.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

thag avatar is memorable

and I've seen your name a lot


----------



## Lady Black (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't recall, but judging by your post count, I'm gonna go with yes.


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 8, 2015)

I've only seen you once or twice.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

I think today is the first time I've seen you? Why? Fix it! 

But yeah...I'll agree that you probably are.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rasha (Mar 8, 2015)

YES!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes. Though, I haven't seen you around here, lately...
I mean you still are, of course. Who could forget that signature and avatar? Not me.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

Of course!


----------



## Arabelle (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

First time seeing you! I love your sig <3


----------



## diogocrossing (Mar 8, 2015)

i may have seen you once or twice!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2015)

nope


----------



## kassie (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2015)

yes, hurr


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

yezzir!


----------



## Ami (Mar 8, 2015)

Yea


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Yuss


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Keitara (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes. Known as professional lurker throughout TBT.


----------



## Ami (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

Sort of


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

yes


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Yup yup


----------



## Arabelle (Mar 8, 2015)

Yessss c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Definitely C:


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 8, 2015)

I've seen you at least once.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

I've seen you a couple of times.
I recognize the leafeon, plus I thought your username was cute.
So, I remember it, as well.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 9, 2015)

Probably...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes !


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

Yas!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 9, 2015)

yes!


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 9, 2015)

Getting there, pretty quick


----------



## Lady Black (Mar 9, 2015)

I've seen you only yesterday, so no.


----------



## deerui (Mar 9, 2015)

yes, once or twice


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 9, 2015)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## deerui (Mar 9, 2015)

once again, I've also only seen you once or twice


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 9, 2015)

Yus.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

Sure, fam. 
Sometimes.


----------



## deerui (Mar 10, 2015)

mhm


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

yes!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Pearls (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

Yus.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

Definitely.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

Mhmm


----------



## Pearls (Mar 10, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Finnian (Mar 10, 2015)

heck yeah man


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes ^^


----------



## Byngo (Mar 10, 2015)

Not sure 

You're rather new so probably not


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Ami (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

yep c:


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Pearls (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Moddie (Mar 11, 2015)

I've seen you around a lot.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 11, 2015)

Never seen you before


----------



## Bowie (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh, yes!


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 12, 2015)

yesh D;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Yues!


----------



## kassie (Mar 12, 2015)

Mhm. Though I usually only see you in The Basement.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

I recognize the username. So, yes...
And I mostly hang out in the basement, lately.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Heyden (Mar 12, 2015)

I guess


----------



## alesha (Mar 12, 2015)

Once. I've seen u once.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes ^


----------



## alesha (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 12, 2015)

Sort of.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 12, 2015)

Not really, hi! C:


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 12, 2015)

YEs! <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Heyden (Mar 13, 2015)

yus


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

I've seen you a couple of times.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

for sure


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Always and forever


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

yup c:


----------



## Heyden (Mar 13, 2015)

ye


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

only have seen recently


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 13, 2015)

Ummm...maybe???


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

Nope, sorry


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

heck yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

Nooo sorry </3


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 13, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Nooo sorry </3



Never heard of you either.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 13, 2015)

Yep~


----------



## Heyden (Mar 13, 2015)

sort of~


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 13, 2015)

Kinda Sorta Somewhat.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2015)

yes..lol


----------



## azukitan (Mar 13, 2015)

Sho' is


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 13, 2015)

I've seen you around so umm kinda?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

Nooo sorry


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 13, 2015)

yes, very


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

no. ;v;


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 13, 2015)

yES. ;w;


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Getting there, I think.....
I believe I recognize the avatar, but I can't be sure.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

yeas


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 14, 2015)

nope


----------



## Rasha (Mar 14, 2015)

I've seen you a few times before


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Rasha (Mar 14, 2015)

yup! the basement wouldn't be the same without you


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

yea! and aw thankyouuu c: <3


----------



## Rasha (Mar 14, 2015)

lol that was fast XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

haha what? and yeas


----------



## biibii (Mar 14, 2015)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

nooo D; </3


----------



## Moddie (Mar 15, 2015)

I've seen you around a lot.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Rasha (Mar 15, 2015)

hmm I remember seeing you before, that oh so unique username is kinda familiar


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah i saw you before! I like your profile picture too R-Cookies!


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 15, 2015)

sniped, no :c


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah!


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 15, 2015)

I think I've seen you once.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 15, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Yeah i saw you before! I like your profile picture too R-Cookies!



oh thank you! go team May woohoooooo~

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've seen you a couple times before on the basement ^^


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 15, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 15, 2015)

not that I know of


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

yes!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah! I have no idea where but i remember that siggy! Lilo & Stitch... My childhood... I still have a Stitch plushie! :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

10/10 omg me too! from disneyland <3


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah, I've seen you around. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

not really


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

forever c:


----------



## Rasha (Mar 15, 2015)

double yes


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

Heh noo who are you?!


----------



## Moddie (Mar 15, 2015)

I think I've seen you once before.


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Mar 15, 2015)

Newp


----------



## Nimega (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't remember you, sorry!


----------



## Rasha (Mar 15, 2015)

no


----------



## tobi! (Mar 15, 2015)

kinda


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 15, 2015)

I've seen you plenty of times


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Naiad (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't think so?


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

Nope


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 15, 2015)

I think so


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 15, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 16, 2015)

Seen you twice!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

Seen you over 9000 times! xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 16, 2015)

nope


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

Awww!  but besides here, no i haven't seen you either. I am active in the discussion threads. I feel not like shopping lately xD maybe that is why??


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

yes ahah


----------



## Heyden (Mar 16, 2015)

yep


----------



## deerui (Mar 16, 2015)

a few times


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

yes


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

too many times lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

the same xD

btw if you are named lars you got the same name as one of my cousins, cool


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah i am named Lars! And i am a boy, some people ask me about that becouse i have that Peach profile picture and stuff xD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah, just curious, good name 

I figured you were a boy but I was unsure if you were named that or not.

well yes you are famous


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 16, 2015)

Like 100 times

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Yeah i am named Lars! And i am a boy, some people ask me about that becouse i have that Peach profile picture and stuff xD



Isn't that kind of sexist? Like people assume I'm a girl...what that's not sexist xD


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Like 100 times
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Lol not at all


----------



## toastia (Mar 16, 2015)

I  don't know you


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

Same here but that cat in your signature is ultra cute! Where is it from? :3


----------



## Rasha (Mar 16, 2015)

I've seen you yesterday....and today *nods*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

(Chi's Sweet Home I guess about the cat)

yes


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I've seen you yesterday....and today *nods*



Hahah yeah, we've seen each other a lot  *Hugs* 

By the way i know you Noiru! (This is like the third time i said that to you loool)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

Hahah yeah I have no life so I just post here lol..yes


----------



## Rasha (Mar 16, 2015)

I bet you can guess the answer by now, good girl~


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

No never! I'm sorry


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

yepperoni


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yuuuup


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

yes..i lurk


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't think I have yet~


----------



## Rasha (Mar 16, 2015)

oh it's been sometime, foxy~


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hehe yeah, I kinda took a break. And yes, most definitely famous! :3


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

...not quick enough...


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

I have never heard of you and i have never seen you i'm sorry xD


----------



## Taka (Mar 16, 2015)

I may have seen you around once or twice but I can't remember...


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

I have seen you! Do not know where though, but i had a Kirby avatar before this one!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't recall ever seeing you


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeaaaaahhhh maaaaaannnnn.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Yeaaaaahhhh maaaaaannnnn.



Yes i have seen you before!


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaa^


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 16, 2015)

No, but I'm not usually on around this time, haha.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

im pretty new so that doesn't hurt my feelings, lol. I haven't seen you until this thread.


----------



## deerui (Mar 16, 2015)

i think i remember your name?​


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 16, 2015)

I've seen a lot.
Always insulting me


----------



## deerui (Mar 16, 2015)

yes, a lot

i dont try to insult you, i just not preferably like the gifs you have in your sig/avatar, not you, sorry ; v ;;


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah i have seen you!


----------



## deerui (Mar 16, 2015)

no


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah!


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 16, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## pearly19 (Mar 16, 2015)

No I have not


----------



## deerui (Mar 16, 2015)

no but then again, you only have 100 post


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 16, 2015)

deerui said:


> yes, a lot
> 
> i dont try to insult you, i just not preferably like the gifs you have in your sig/avatar, not you, sorry ; v ;;



Sweetie, I know. I'm just messing with you 

Also, yes. Definitely famous!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 16, 2015)

yes! c:


----------



## Heyden (Mar 16, 2015)

yes


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 16, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 16, 2015)

nooo </3


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

yes!

@deerui: When I first joined I had different avatar..it was the bluebear modern thingy


----------



## Moddie (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I've seen you around.


----------



## Leela (Mar 16, 2015)

I've seen you many a time!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

Never seen you sorry


----------



## deerui (Mar 16, 2015)

one or twice c:



also, X2k5a7y thanks <3


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 16, 2015)

I think I've seen a thread that you made.


----------



## deerui (Mar 16, 2015)

i occasionally see you around tbt


----------



## Leela (Mar 16, 2015)

deerui said:


> i occasionally see you around tbt



I've seen you a few times.



lars708 said:


> Never seen you sorry



I think it's funny how two people can have been around for so long, yet never have seen each other.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

Lol what do you guys think am i famous? XD


----------



## Leela (Mar 16, 2015)

Why, yes, I have seen you before! lol


----------



## Rasha (Mar 16, 2015)

of course~


----------



## deerui (Mar 16, 2015)

yes ; v ;;


----------



## Jolyne (Mar 16, 2015)

once before


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 16, 2015)

Never seen you before ;n;


----------



## toxapex (Mar 16, 2015)

I've never seen YOU before < U <


----------



## deerui (Mar 17, 2015)

yeah


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 17, 2015)

yeas


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah!


----------



## deerui (Mar 17, 2015)

few times


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

eh yes


----------



## deerui (Mar 17, 2015)

a few times, but i think i remember your user, so if the same person im thinking of then a lot


----------



## Shika (Mar 17, 2015)

Seen you heaps of times!


----------



## Heyden (Mar 17, 2015)

haven't seen you before :c


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes! Just recently though


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

yes


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Mar 17, 2015)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

yurr m9


----------



## Rasha (Mar 17, 2015)

yes, you're here 24/7


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes? c:


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 17, 2015)

Nope, only here


----------



## Moddie (Mar 17, 2015)

Yep, I just saw you in another thread


----------



## Rasha (Mar 17, 2015)

no
but please become popular because I really like your mayor! *o*


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey! I do not know you what is your name?


----------



## Rasha (Mar 17, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Hey! I do not know you what is your name?



I'm your shadow stalking you, waiting for the right moment to eat your soul...
I'm hungry :B


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

hi perv cookies


----------



## Rasha (Mar 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> hi perv cookies



at least my username has a meaning :B


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I'm your shadow stalking you, waiting for the right moment to eat your soul...
> I'm hungry :B



OMG x'D


----------



## Rasha (Mar 17, 2015)

lars708 said:


> OMG x'D



no I'm actually really hungry
I'm craving donuts but alas, I'm too tired to get up and buy some T_T


----------



## Moddie (Mar 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> no
> but please become popular because I really like your mayor! *o*



Aww, thank you! ^_^


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry… no D; </3


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

Yaaaas


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

yer m8


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 17, 2015)

Yush~


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Moddie (Mar 17, 2015)

Yep. I've seen you around a lot today.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes~


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 17, 2015)

yes!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't think I've seen you before...


----------



## deerui (Mar 17, 2015)

a few times


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 18, 2015)

yesssss


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 18, 2015)

ive seen u a bunch


----------



## Heyden (Mar 18, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 18, 2015)

a little


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 18, 2015)

Yesssss


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

yer


----------



## Kittilicious (Mar 18, 2015)

Nope. Just here for a little casual trading


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 18, 2015)

naught reely


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

lol kitti got ninja'd

yes


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

yes


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

yea


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

Yuh


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 18, 2015)

No >,<


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

All the ones who say no to me, I've never seen either.
So, I'd assume that we hang out in different sections...

I'm going to go with probably....but not in the basement.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 18, 2015)

maybe, maybe not...
I personally haven't seen you before 

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> All the ones who say no to me, I've never seen either.
> So, I'd assume that we hang out in different sections...
> 
> I'm going to go with probably....but not in the basement.



ugh! AGAIN you ninjaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> ugh! AGAIN you ninjaaaaaaaaaaa



XD 
All day every day!

Also, yes, definitely


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Leela (Mar 18, 2015)

YES


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

somewhat yes


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes!

(And I'm just gonna keep hanging out down here until you people know who I am...ha!)


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

No...


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 18, 2015)

Do you people EVER leave the basement?  Come up for air!  It's nice up here!  

And, yes, because you comment here every 4th or 5th time so.....


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

yeahu


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

yur


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 18, 2015)

Uea, u used to jav an avatar from clannad


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

Nope sorry lol


----------



## Leela (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes! I always end up with you lol


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

Yay i am famous! There is like an ultra dumb song titled famous in Dutch... You do not wanna know lol 

AND YES I KNOW YOU!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

yes

why do i always get to post below you


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yes
> 
> why do i always get to post below you



Maybe you should wait until another person replies lol, shouldn't take too long!

- - - Post Merge - - -

bump


----------



## n64king (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes! You again!!! haha


----------



## Moddie (Mar 18, 2015)

I've definitely seen you around.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

YESS


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 18, 2015)

Idk am I


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

You're very famous IRL, I love the Sponge


----------



## azukitan (Mar 18, 2015)

Sure, why not? :3


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 18, 2015)

Definitely, your art is the best ♥～(‘▽^人)


----------



## Beardo (Mar 18, 2015)

Nope!


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 18, 2015)

I see this dude everyday.
Dead giveaway anyone?
No?
K.


----------



## Locket (Mar 18, 2015)

Kinda


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeah, just saw you.






BOW TO ME STRUDELS


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 18, 2015)

Nope xP


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 18, 2015)

once~


----------



## Swiftstream (Mar 18, 2015)

no


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I've seen you somewhere...I just don't know where (☉_☉)


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 18, 2015)

No.....not at all


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

Bah! You ninja! 

I don't recognize you..


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 18, 2015)

Nope .-.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't recognize you at all...
Judging by your post count, yeah...
But not in The Basement.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes, can't forget that siggy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes. Can't forget yours either x3


----------



## deerui (Mar 19, 2015)

yeah, all the time! c:


----------



## Moddie (Mar 19, 2015)

I've seen you around a lot. 
Also I really like your icon.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes! Of course!


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes probably so!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 19, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Beleated_Media (Mar 19, 2015)

yes, maybe, I don't know


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 19, 2015)

yeah, but only recently


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 19, 2015)

I think I've only seen you once...


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 19, 2015)

I was really popular on this one site I used to go on.... But the forums were always so chaotic and there were no moderators on there so there was constantly stuff being posted that was nowhere near G rated. I think you all understand why I would leave a place like that. o.o


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 19, 2015)

YASS FRIEND!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 19, 2015)

Bah! I don't remember you...Maybe...sometimes I don't pay attention to usernames and only remember signatures or avatars...
So, it is possible.


----------



## deerui (Mar 19, 2015)

ye


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 19, 2015)

Yep :3


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 20, 2015)

yup!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2015)

uhhhh yah!


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 20, 2015)

No Dx


----------



## Shika (Mar 20, 2015)

I haven't seen you before, so no ;n;


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2015)

I haven't seen you either...


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 20, 2015)

Almost


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 20, 2015)

yea


----------



## lars708 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yah!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2015)

yes! thx for the sig!

not to mention your sig and profile is hilarious

- - - Post Merge - - -

awww hell I was a little late... and I have never seen Lars....


----------



## deerui (Mar 20, 2015)

uh, not even once


----------



## lars708 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yesh!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 20, 2015)

nooo sorry D; <3


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2015)

feel like I've seen you before tonight, but no idea where from


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 20, 2015)

yesss c:


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> yesss c:



well now do i feel dumb... lol


----------



## Heyden (Mar 20, 2015)

yess


----------



## lars708 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yahh


----------



## deerui (Mar 20, 2015)

recently started seeing you a bunch oxo


----------



## Leela (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2015)

No i haven't...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

....I don't know...
I think I recognize the username...I'd remember that signature, because that's cool.
So, I'm gonna go with yes.


----------



## starlite (Mar 20, 2015)

yes, a few times


----------



## Leela (Mar 20, 2015)

No, sorry.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

Hmmm....I remember seeing that quote from that song, a few times.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 20, 2015)

I've seen you a lot in the basement, not so much other areas


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 20, 2015)

i think so, i think we sent each other valentine day roses


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 20, 2015)

Nooo sorry...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

Yesh!


----------



## deerui (Mar 21, 2015)

Ye


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Heyden (Mar 21, 2015)

Yea


----------



## Pearls (Mar 21, 2015)

Nope


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

oh you, yeah I guess


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

Nope!


----------



## Leela (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Pearls (Mar 21, 2015)

I don't think so


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 21, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Leela (Mar 21, 2015)

No.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 21, 2015)

never seen you


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 21, 2015)

I believe I've seen you before


----------



## himeki (Mar 21, 2015)

Yep! I've seen you before!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

yep!


----------



## Locket (Mar 21, 2015)

Nope


----------



## himeki (Mar 21, 2015)

yup, i have!


----------



## Rasha (Mar 21, 2015)

not really


----------



## Leela (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## inkling (Mar 21, 2015)

yes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 21, 2015)

I think so.........?


----------



## JamesBertie (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes


----------



## nard (Mar 21, 2015)

nah


----------



## toxapex (Mar 21, 2015)

Ehhhhh...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 21, 2015)

Pretty darn


----------



## tsantsa (Mar 21, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 21, 2015)

nope


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 21, 2015)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 21, 2015)

noo D;


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 21, 2015)

i think so


----------



## milkyi (Mar 21, 2015)

yeaa


----------



## kassie (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 21, 2015)

yup


----------



## Ami (Mar 21, 2015)

Yea


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 22, 2015)

i think so, but only once or twice


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes indeed


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes c:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 22, 2015)

Mhmm


----------



## Pearls (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## deerui (Mar 22, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Pearls (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Moddie (Mar 22, 2015)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## Caius (Mar 22, 2015)

Seen you around once or twice.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 22, 2015)

Yup


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 22, 2015)

Ye


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Somewhat.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 22, 2015)

Yeh!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 22, 2015)

don't think soo O:


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

yep


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 22, 2015)

yup


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2015)

nope


----------



## lars708 (Mar 22, 2015)

YUP


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 22, 2015)

yup


----------



## deerui (Mar 22, 2015)

yup


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 22, 2015)

yus


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 22, 2015)

yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 22, 2015)

Yea! I remember you c:


----------



## himeki (Mar 22, 2015)

yup yup


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

I've been seeing you around lately.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2015)

yes .3


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Leela (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Yus.
I recognize the signature.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes, I see the milk a lot. Dancing, taunting me, with it's milky goodnes... WHY MILK WHY?
(I'm only on in the middle of the night so IDK if people much see me)


----------



## deerui (Mar 23, 2015)

once before


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## deerui (Mar 23, 2015)

no


----------



## Heyden (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Moddie (Mar 23, 2015)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 23, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## deerui (Mar 23, 2015)

ye


----------



## lazuli (Mar 23, 2015)

ssssomewhat.


----------



## deerui (Mar 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

yas


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

Uh... Nope


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 23, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## Leela (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 23, 2015)

yessss c:


----------



## locker (Mar 23, 2015)

yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 23, 2015)

yess


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes, lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 23, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Leela (Mar 23, 2015)

Okay, everyone knows you XD


----------



## Beardo (Mar 23, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

Yesssss! 
Beardo is baaaack


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

uhh.. no
kidding yes


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 23, 2015)

yep!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

owh I saw you a few time


----------



## Moddie (Mar 23, 2015)

Seen you a few times. Only in the basement though.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 23, 2015)

ive seen you everywhere! so i guess youre pretty well known!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 24, 2015)

of course!


----------



## Ami (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 24, 2015)

Yea c:


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## deerui (Mar 24, 2015)

yeh


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

yus


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 24, 2015)

I haven't been on a couple of days. 
A lot of people seem to remember you, and I've seen you around a bit.
So, yeah. Definitely.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

yusssss... I feel like your posts are either spot on insightful or just hilarious


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## lars708 (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 25, 2015)

Indeed!


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2015)

ya i've seen ya around gurl


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

^ the most famous on here


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 25, 2015)

Most definitely


----------



## Leela (Mar 25, 2015)

I've seen you many times.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Yus!


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 25, 2015)

yes!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

a little bit yes C:


----------



## lars708 (Mar 25, 2015)

Uhuh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Fo sho, yo!


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

ye


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

yep!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes.
YES! 
100xs YES!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

not
even
once


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

XD

Nope...No. I know I haven't seen you around here, ever.
You must be completely knew. Never even posted once, yet. 
Wow. You should get on that.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

Knows how to use the knew grammar of this century


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

; v ;; sorry?


yes xD


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

I think I might be combining some these posts now....

uhhh

10/10, Floyd? Peaches? Flareon


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

XD 

Yes, you're famous...
Oddly enough, I have Peaches in my town...


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

famous for restarting his town yesterday... #comevisitme


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yesss c:


----------



## deerui (Mar 26, 2015)

yess


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 26, 2015)

yessss


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 26, 2015)

ye


----------



## Heyden (Mar 26, 2015)

no
go back to domertalk


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Yea i'd say so


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 26, 2015)

think ive seen them around a few times


----------



## Moddie (Mar 26, 2015)

I've seen you around a few times.


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 26, 2015)

nope, sorry!


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

yusss


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2015)

hnggg yus♥


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

ye


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

absolutely


----------



## peachesandicecream (Mar 26, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

not quite yet


----------



## Rasha (Mar 26, 2015)

you're getting there


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Mar 26, 2015)

Eh, not a ton, but I have seen you before


----------



## Moddie (Mar 26, 2015)

Seen you a couple of times.


----------



## deerui (Mar 26, 2015)

about three times


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 26, 2015)

Not really...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 26, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 26, 2015)

yess kitty c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Yesssssssssssss.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 26, 2015)

yes


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 26, 2015)

yep


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

no


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

yes! I love seeing their posts around here!


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 26, 2015)

yup


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 26, 2015)

pretty sure ive seen u a couple times!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 26, 2015)

I think I've seen you before!


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes ._.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

you are now!


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Definitely


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

famous for gif responses!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 26, 2015)

For suuuureee


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Yush.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

a quite famous lady in these here parts


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

A dashing young gentleman, well on his way to becoming infamous in these parts.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

yesss c:


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

I missed your famous self!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

aw <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

yes!


----------



## m12 (Mar 27, 2015)

You're famous in this thread


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

I have no idea who you are....


----------



## m12 (Mar 27, 2015)

Same.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

mad respect for your join date though


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

yup


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 27, 2015)

yup


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 27, 2015)

haven't seen you before 0m0;


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 27, 2015)

haven't seen you much but I bet you are o:


----------



## Moddie (Mar 27, 2015)

I've seen you around a lot.


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

a little


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 27, 2015)

I would say Yes.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nope


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

ye


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 27, 2015)

Seen you three or four times.


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)

not really


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

def


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

yep


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## m12 (Mar 27, 2015)

You're famous for a lot of words on your signature.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

definitely


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 27, 2015)

Of course


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 27, 2015)

yeah man


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 27, 2015)

Absolutely.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nuclear Bingo said:


> yeah man



nah


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

always


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 27, 2015)

All the time


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

yeh


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

yes!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Yus! Luckily, I remember your username, otherwise, I'd have no idea.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

yessss! of course!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes! And yup avatars and signatures are the most recognisable, i sometimes have difficulties with that too, but i just did not like my sig and avatar too much so i changed them!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

Ive seen you only one other time <3


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

ofc


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Yes! And yup avatars and signatures are the most recognisable, i sometimes have difficulties with that too, but i just did not like my sig and avatar too much so i changed them!



Well, I really like your new ones, as well 


Also, yes, deerui, you're famous, and you know it. Girl, look at that post count. Girl, look at that post count. You type out. Typin', typin', typin', typin' yeah!


----------



## Pearls (Mar 27, 2015)

Yup c;


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

yes and my post count is not too high xD But i guess a lot of ppl have seen me nontheless


----------



## Pearls (Mar 27, 2015)

A few times


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

I remember you. Haven't seen you around here in a while, though.


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

ofc


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 27, 2015)

Yep


----------



## azukitan (Mar 27, 2015)

Sure, Wynaut?


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

mhm c:


----------



## kassie (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

*nods*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Vizionari (Mar 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 27, 2015)

Case in point, I have.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 27, 2015)

Not that I remember.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

yesss!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 28, 2015)

Stalking you royally now... and yes you are!


----------



## Kildor (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't think so. Or at least, remember.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

nooo sorry!


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

surprisingly no

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd, I've def seen ella


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

hiyaaa and yes!


----------



## Javocado (Mar 28, 2015)

I've been here for a year and can honestly say that I've never seen once instance of you until now.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 28, 2015)

Are you new here? Welcome to TBT!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

yessss


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes, on my Easter giveaway post, I remember! Also seen the "blue period" stitch gif a lot, so I am sure I've seen you around.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

yes! <3


----------



## Leela (Mar 28, 2015)

ew no what are you

jk I love you


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

ye


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 28, 2015)

yes!  all the time


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

uh, i think so


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## Heyden (Mar 28, 2015)

never seen you :c
until now


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

ofc


----------



## lars708 (Mar 28, 2015)

yup


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

i def remember Lars B)


----------



## JellyBeans (Mar 28, 2015)

Never seen you but haven't been on much c:


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

Never, WHERE HAVE U BENNNN
By that way that icon is freaking me out...


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

ye


----------



## lars708 (Mar 28, 2015)

yup


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

mhm


----------



## aliscka (Mar 28, 2015)

yes, many a time


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

never​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

Quite a few times lately. <3


----------



## lars708 (Mar 28, 2015)

yup


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

I only care about doge. YES I HAVE SEEN DOGE FACE


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

def


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

ofc


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

skyhook = famous c:


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

deerui = fabulous c:


----------



## Leela (Mar 28, 2015)

Yas.


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

yeh


----------



## Kildor (Mar 28, 2015)

I've seen you alot in this thread.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 28, 2015)

I've seen ya


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## lars708 (Mar 28, 2015)

yep


----------



## matcha (Mar 28, 2015)

i've seen you around a bit.


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

Nope


----------



## lars708 (Mar 28, 2015)

yup


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

mhhhmmm!


----------



## Leela (Mar 28, 2015)

Of course.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 28, 2015)

YAS


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 28, 2015)

yee


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

not really


----------



## Moddie (Mar 28, 2015)

I've seen you around a lot lately.


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

ye


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

yup


----------



## kassie (Mar 28, 2015)

Mhm.


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 28, 2015)

huh. i actually dont think ive seen u around here somehow


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 28, 2015)

hm yeah


----------



## Moddie (Mar 28, 2015)

Definitely.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 28, 2015)

No, to be frank :c


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 29, 2015)

pretty sure I've seen you before!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 29, 2015)

Never seen you before


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Nope. Not in the basement, at least, which is where I spend most of my time, on here.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 29, 2015)

Nopeee ;(


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 29, 2015)

pretty sure yes... but your sig/avatar changes a lot


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 29, 2015)

you is so famous, the president of the United States asks for your autograph


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 29, 2015)

I would say so uwu


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> you is so famous, the president of the United States asks for your autograph



You so famous, the President couldn't even get passed the guards to ask for your autograph.



Nebu said:


> I would say so uwu



Yes! I couldn't forget that avatar and signature. Luckily, I also recognize your username.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 29, 2015)

No doubt. Especially here in the basement.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2015)

Yass. A lot.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Cress (Apr 1, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

um, i guess? dunno


----------



## deerui (Apr 1, 2015)

def


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

yep


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 1, 2015)

I think you are? seen you once or twice


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 1, 2015)

ofc ~


----------



## Peebers (Apr 1, 2015)

Yep. But I only remembered bec of the signature


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

Not really.


----------



## Moddie (Apr 1, 2015)

Seen you a lot lately.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## deerui (Apr 1, 2015)

no


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

D;
How...how could you!? 
I THOUGHT WE WERE FRIENDS! 

Lol


Yes, you're famous!


----------



## deerui (Apr 1, 2015)

IM CRYING, I GLANCED AT THE AVATAR AND I DIDN'T RECOGNIZE IT IM SO SORRY ; 3;;

I'VE SEEN YOU EVERYWHERE OK.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

deerui said:


> IM CRYING, I GLANCED AT THE AVATAR AND I DIDN'T RECOGNIZE IT IM SO SORRY ; 3;;
> 
> I'VE SEEN YOU EVERYWHERE OK.



Lol, I figured. It's alright. Calm down xD


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 2, 2015)

definitely yo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

O yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

yes


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

No? I have no recollection of seeing you.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes I guess


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

nooo D:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 4, 2015)

YUS!


----------



## tumut (Apr 4, 2015)

Just in the basement


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 4, 2015)

I think I usually see you in the basement


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

yesaa


----------



## tokkio (Apr 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Ami (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yup! This is my second time seeing you tho!


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 5, 2015)

for sure c;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 5, 2015)

Yep a lot more recently.


----------



## Arabelle (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes c:


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't feel like I've seen you o.o


----------



## Ami (Apr 5, 2015)

I think Ive seen you


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 5, 2015)

yes you are


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 5, 2015)

I have no recollection of you. The name _seems_ familiar though, so maybe you changed your pictures? Dunno.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 5, 2015)

yes C:


----------



## Heyden (Apr 5, 2015)

yep,
where r the eggs


----------



## Locket (Apr 5, 2015)

Nope


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 5, 2015)

sort of


----------



## Bunchi (Apr 5, 2015)

I've seen you around a few times.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 5, 2015)

I've seen you a couple of times, here or there.


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 6, 2015)

no


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 6, 2015)

noooo


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 6, 2015)

yep! <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 6, 2015)

yes!


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## jasa11 (Apr 6, 2015)

I'd say yes


----------



## hzl (Apr 6, 2015)

I haven't seen you around (but then again I have been inactive for a few months)


----------



## Pearls (Apr 6, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Android (Apr 6, 2015)

what is this? 25k replies to this thread? woah

um, sure I guess? you have over a thousand posts so I guess you are popular??


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 6, 2015)

Nope


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 6, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 6, 2015)

noo sorry


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 6, 2015)

People might of forgotten me.


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 6, 2015)

I have seen your posts a few times, and seen your name a lot.


----------



## inkling (Apr 7, 2015)

NO


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 7, 2015)

Yup :3


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 7, 2015)

Seen you a few times


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

NOPE! Well.. That's a lie.. I saw you a couple minutes ago.. But not until then.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 7, 2015)

I would say yes


----------



## Ami (Apr 7, 2015)

yes


----------



## Artinus (Apr 7, 2015)

I would say so, I've seen you a few times! c:


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

Nope, haven't seen you around yet.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes ma'am!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 7, 2015)

You're one of the few people from 2011 that still lurk the threads.

I don't see wynaut.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 7, 2015)

I've seen you all the time pretty much.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 7, 2015)

i think this is the second time i've seen you so far


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 7, 2015)

ive been seein ya lately


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

no what the heck. who r u


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 7, 2015)

honestly i swear ive never seen u r u new or somethin????


----------



## LoonieToonies (Apr 7, 2015)

I've seen you lots of times! (and traded with you lots of times too!)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

I haven't seen you around...ever, actually.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 7, 2015)

first time seeing you


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 7, 2015)

Haven't really seen you around...


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't think I've seen you before.


----------



## Taka (Apr 7, 2015)

Pretty sure this is the first I've seen you. Hiya!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

I haven't seen you, but it seems you're pretty new.
So, that'd be why ^-^


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 7, 2015)

definitely


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

Especially.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yup


----------



## matt (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes I am.
9 out of 10 people on belltreeforums would recognise me.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

yes :O


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

I see you quite a bit, so yeah I guess.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 8, 2015)

I remember your usernameee


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

nope.


----------



## Rasha (Apr 8, 2015)

hmm I don't think I've ever seen you before ^^;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyhook said:


> nope.



you ninja you!!!!!!!


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

A bunch of times


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes, indeed!


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 8, 2015)

I've seen you a couple of times.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 8, 2015)

not at all


----------



## Jiska (Apr 8, 2015)

Nope not yet (;


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 8, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Yes!


YES! ACCOMPLISHMENT COMPLETE!

And yes.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 8, 2015)

yes!


----------



## lars708 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nope sorry


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nope!


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

yup

- - - Post Merge - - -



ReXyx3 said:


> Nope!



ninja'd me
nope, not famous


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 8, 2015)

The famous purple hair sig


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> The famous purple hair sig



Matches the godly waluigi egg of course


----------



## lars708 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yup


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 8, 2015)

i think so?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 8, 2015)

I've seen you lately!


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 8, 2015)

You just answered my yuck or yum so I guess I have seen you there haha


----------



## lars708 (Apr 8, 2015)

Whaaaa i do not know you!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

no! sorry D;


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

yes kitty x)


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 8, 2015)

I've been MIA, but I know you are very famous!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

yes! mia?


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

yup


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 8, 2015)

MIA... Missing in action.... and ^ yes duh!


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

of course


----------



## Heyden (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes


----------



## soda (Apr 8, 2015)

i have never met any of you people in my life


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't know you.... Yet? Welcome aboard!


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

the shiniest yoshi


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 8, 2015)

yes


----------



## Heyden (Apr 8, 2015)

I've seen you a couple of times c:


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

seen you around


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 8, 2015)

I think so haha


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 9, 2015)

That avatar. Love it!

Wrong thread, but somehow.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

I've seen you...


----------



## Heyden (Apr 9, 2015)

not really :c


----------



## Arabelle (Apr 9, 2015)

I think I have.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 9, 2015)

I remember your avatar hmm...


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

I've seen you a few times..
Cute dog avatar!


----------



## Pearls (Apr 9, 2015)

A few times c:


----------



## lars708 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yup i have seen you!




Jellonoes said:


> I've seen you a few times..
> Cute dog avatar!



Hahah i know right? It's my dog Flair!


----------



## Heyden (Apr 9, 2015)

Yuuup


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

No :c

I wish.. your taste in avatar is lovely :3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

hm, nope.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mhm!


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 9, 2015)

i think so


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

Yup, for sure!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

a little i guess


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

_everywhere_ in the Basement.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

i have no life sorry 

kinda


----------



## lars708 (Apr 9, 2015)

You bet i do!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes lolol.


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2015)

"This page has had 91,029 visits"
…nope


----------



## Heyden (Apr 9, 2015)

Yea


----------



## lars708 (Apr 9, 2015)

yup!


----------



## Heyden (Apr 9, 2015)

Yea


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

still no :c


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 9, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

lol skyhook

yes


----------



## Nickole (Apr 9, 2015)

I've seen your posts everywhere while browsing, so I'd say yes!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

nope ;3


----------



## Prabha (Apr 9, 2015)

nope nver seen u b4 on here, welcome to bell tree


----------



## Heyden (Apr 9, 2015)

Yew


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 9, 2015)

I've never seen you before now.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

Yup around here a few times


----------



## lars708 (Apr 9, 2015)

yup


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

good lord yes


----------



## Franny (Apr 9, 2015)

no
at least i hope not


----------



## Prabha (Apr 9, 2015)

mhm!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

yes yes
all over


----------



## lars708 (Apr 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## Prabha (Apr 9, 2015)

LOL yep I remember you


----------



## lars708 (Apr 9, 2015)

WHAT IS LOL ABOUT THAT EH? and yeaah


----------



## Prabha (Apr 9, 2015)

well yes again~ but I remember seeing you on the easter hunt thread ripping your hair out bc the clues were tough xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

or was that someone else?...


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

yess even more now


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes!  (And thank you for the birthday wish.)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 9, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 9, 2015)

Of course! <3
(I think like a lot of people have seen me and know me for my annyoing and useless post, I've changed B) sorta...)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Quite a bit


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeppers.


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

yup


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Yup


----------



## zelorm (Apr 10, 2015)

Yup


----------



## kelpy (Apr 10, 2015)

Never


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

YES she's my new friend, hopefully I see her more!!!


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Yuppers


----------



## kelpy (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Yupper Yup Yup


----------



## Heyden (Apr 10, 2015)

no :c


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 10, 2015)

yes ^


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 10, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## kassie (Apr 10, 2015)

Nope. ^^;


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 10, 2015)

you've been here a while, but I've never seen you? I like your name though


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes of course


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes of course


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Si


----------



## kassie (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes : )


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

yes , the gif queen in full bloom


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 11, 2015)

^ my favorite one so far! and duh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Well of-course.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Prabha (Apr 11, 2015)

hells ye

the censorship in that gif is off the charts


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Heck yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

Prabha said:


> hells ye
> the censorship in that gif is off the charts











spCrossing said:


> Heck yes


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

You're the Gif Queen.

How could you not be famous?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Vizionari (Apr 11, 2015)

no

jk, yes, of course


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 11, 2015)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Pearls (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 11, 2015)

yes of course


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes, millions of times.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 11, 2015)

Not really


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Aizu (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah ^ ^


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

I have never seen you as far as i know though...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2015)

yepperoni my bud


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 11, 2015)

Yass, all the time.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 11, 2015)

ofc


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

Mhm! Lol looking at how much people said yes under my posts i think i AM pretty famous! 2 fab 4 u guys!


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 11, 2015)

Well, here's another big ole' yes for ya.  You are WAY too fab for us mere mortals.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Well, here's another big ole' yes for ya.  You are WAY too fab for us mere mortals.



Hahahah! :3 oh and yesss i know you!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes of course!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

No.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yass


----------



## Tao (Apr 11, 2015)

Indeed.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes sir, indeed.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 11, 2015)

Ye


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

You bet i do!


----------



## tumut (Apr 11, 2015)

yes


----------



## Heyden (Apr 11, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 11, 2015)

nooo sorry <3


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 11, 2015)

yes


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 11, 2015)

i think you've changed your username... if you havent then no


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 11, 2015)

Haven't seen you before


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 12, 2015)

Seen you a lot. So yes.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 12, 2015)

I've seen you here and there


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

Never seen ya


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 12, 2015)

I've only just been seeing you, at least that I've been noticing ^^;


----------



## Heyden (Apr 12, 2015)

seen you a bit


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 12, 2015)

I see you a lot here.

*EDIT:* Was talking to ChaotixRocker.


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

Ive seen you multiple times yeah


----------



## Heyden (Apr 12, 2015)

Haven seen you until now oops


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

Seen you multiple times bc that gif makes me cry from laughter


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 12, 2015)

seen you twice


----------



## Heyden (Apr 12, 2015)

hav my babies pls ur 2nd bae just after sketchdaddykazutto


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Yup i have seen you a lot!


----------



## himeki (Apr 12, 2015)

ive seen you once n.n


----------



## Heyden (Apr 12, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Skep (Apr 12, 2015)

never


----------



## himeki (Apr 12, 2015)

nup


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 12, 2015)

sorta


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Yesss


----------



## tumut (Apr 12, 2015)

yup


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

Definetly

- - - Post Merge - - -

THE TRY GUYS


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## himeki (Apr 12, 2015)

yeap


----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2015)

No.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 12, 2015)

I've seen you around!


----------



## Prabha (Apr 12, 2015)

A couple times, yeah.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Karminny (Apr 12, 2015)

maybe once or twice


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes, I think I might have traded with you before or something along those lines


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

nope sorry no idea (*μ_μ)


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

I have seen you post once or twice


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

I have seen youu


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2015)

Don't think so


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

Never seen you ;P


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

I've seen you a bit today and yesterday.


----------



## Skep (Apr 12, 2015)

seen you once


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 12, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

I've seen you around a bit today.


----------



## Karminny (Apr 12, 2015)

not at all...


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

you seem familiar, but not quite famous


----------



## Karminny (Apr 12, 2015)

haven't seen you but my friend cosplays that girl in your sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 12, 2015)

pft, no


----------



## lars708 (Apr 15, 2015)

uhuh


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 15, 2015)

Yep, but only once.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 15, 2015)

nop


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 15, 2015)

no


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2015)

Not really


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

*Never...*


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yup


----------



## lars708 (Apr 15, 2015)

yeah!


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 15, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 15, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## doveling (Apr 15, 2015)

mhm~


----------



## Heyden (Apr 15, 2015)

yeah


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

yes, I believe seeing the greenninja a few times​


----------



## creamyy (Apr 15, 2015)

Nope.
but it does say the join date was today,
and it may explain why haha


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

not really


----------



## Android (Apr 15, 2015)

you're everywhere


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

f yeah bby

yes


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Android (Apr 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> f yeah bby
> 
> yes



w00t my first yes

sorry, haven't seen you around. but I haven't been around as much either


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

*Nope, never seen u.*


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 15, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

YEs

omg


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah , I see you a lot!


----------



## himeki (Apr 15, 2015)

I see you all the time!


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

Yess​


----------



## Peebers (Apr 15, 2015)

yep!!


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

Uh, I think so​


----------



## himeki (Apr 15, 2015)

ya


----------



## Peebers (Apr 15, 2015)

yaassssss


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 15, 2015)

yasyasyaysysya


----------



## Skep (Apr 15, 2015)

never seen you


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't think I've seen you...


----------



## Peebers (Apr 15, 2015)

Seen so many, many times.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 15, 2015)

I have seen you many times as well


----------



## himeki (Apr 15, 2015)

I Kno u


----------



## Heyden (Apr 15, 2015)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 15, 2015)

ye

edit: was ninja'd


----------



## Heyden (Apr 15, 2015)

ur the equivelant of Iggy azalea, so fame


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 15, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> ur the equivelant of Iggy azalea, so fame



I can't tell if that's a good or bad thing


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

I love Iggy 
No I haven't seen you really much before x(


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 15, 2015)

i haven't really seen you much


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 15, 2015)

im starting to see u a lot more around here


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

I've seen you often! I lurked TBT a lot before actually joining, so it's cool to finally post along with everyone


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 15, 2015)

you are new but welcome and seem fun!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> you are new but welcome and seem fun!



Thank you! ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I have definitely seen you a whole bunch ^^ I say you are famous too!


----------



## doveling (Apr 15, 2015)

hmm, nope~


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 16, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 16, 2015)

no


----------



## The Doov (Apr 16, 2015)

Don't recall seeing you on the forums before.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 16, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 16, 2015)

haven't seen you before TBH


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 16, 2015)

No


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 16, 2015)

nah


----------



## Heyden (Apr 16, 2015)

no

page full of no o.o


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 16, 2015)

I dont think so???


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 16, 2015)

no


----------



## Android (Apr 16, 2015)

i've seen the poodles


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 16, 2015)

I've seen you ^^


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 16, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Peebers (Apr 16, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Android (Apr 16, 2015)

doggaroo said:


> I've seen you ^^



^n.n^

I misspelled your name once


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

nope


----------



## Heyden (Apr 16, 2015)

nop


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

yes


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 16, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Heyden (Apr 16, 2015)

noo


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

yessss


----------



## piichinu (Apr 16, 2015)

Nope


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 16, 2015)

I have indeed!


----------



## lars708 (Apr 16, 2015)

Noooo... Am i famous? :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 16, 2015)

yea, sort of...


----------



## lars708 (Apr 16, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> yea, sort of...



WAIT I AM?! WHOOO! (Sort of is enough!)

And yea i know youu!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 16, 2015)

yea c:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 17, 2015)

yesssa


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Peebers (Apr 17, 2015)

Nope


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yep, just a few minutes ago.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes C:


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yup


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yup


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

Mhm!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yup


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

XD YEAH


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yup


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 17, 2015)

chain of shaymin and lars for the next 20 pages


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yup


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah XD


----------



## Heyden (Apr 17, 2015)

YesS


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 17, 2015)

I actually don't remember seeing you o.o


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yup


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

yup


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 17, 2015)

YASS


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 17, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeaah


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes, again lol


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah!!! Again


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

YESSS


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Heyden (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

Uhuh


----------



## Pearls (Apr 17, 2015)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

yet dat sig doe


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

yepperoni


----------



## Heyden (Apr 17, 2015)

Yep


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

yep


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes, I have


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yay i did too!


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 17, 2015)

Yep


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 17, 2015)

No sorry, but the gif in the sig is FANTASTIC


----------



## Pearls (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't think so


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 17, 2015)

who the hell are you


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 17, 2015)

yeah


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 17, 2015)

now who the hell are you

how do I miss someone with 7k+ posts


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 17, 2015)

I've seen you around


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 17, 2015)

nope


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

No...which is so weird.  That's a LOT of posts.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 17, 2015)

never?


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

Ahh how could you! I am famous as hell!! Lol no but i do not happen to know you as well...


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yup


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

yes


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

YES


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 17, 2015)

maybe


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

Uh huh.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 17, 2015)

Am I famous? Of course I am. I'm the next supreme.
and no


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yup


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

Uhuh!


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

Of course!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yup


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

I do know you of course! I bet a lot of people know me too!


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 17, 2015)

Ofc I know until luv <3


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 17, 2015)

nooo D;


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 17, 2015)

I never recognize your username but I always recognize your avi


----------



## Ami (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 17, 2015)

Yep


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 17, 2015)

I have seen you, just now.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yep


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

I've seen you a lot lately.
So, yup. Yup.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 18, 2015)

yas the queen of tbt


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Nuuu. I'm the Queen of Gifs. 
Myst is the Queen of TBT xD

Yus! you famous! Werk it, gurl. Werk it!
I'd give you a gif, but I'm super tired.
Hooray for laziness.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

nah


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yup


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

Yep, seen you all the time.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yup


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

Top posters for today, so far. HIGH FIVE


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

yep C:


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 18, 2015)

I've seen you everywhere


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

nooo sorry D;


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yup


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Of course!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yup


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 18, 2015)

Obviously


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

I do not recall seeing you, but you have a face like I do! LE GASP


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 18, 2015)

yup


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes? I think. NOT SURE. I AM THE NIGHT


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yup-


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 18, 2015)

yup


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Apparently a known face now.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yep


----------



## mstout (Apr 18, 2015)

Yep


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

No? Not as far as I recall... HMM Cute avi tho!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

yes


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Uh huh.


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Top-Posters are always kinda famous.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yup


----------



## piichinu (Apr 18, 2015)

Haven't really seen you, so I'm going to say no ;n;


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Don't believe so.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yup


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Of course.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeppers.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 18, 2015)

Hmm, nope


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yup


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 18, 2015)

YEs


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yup


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 18, 2015)

Nope(?)


----------



## piichinu (Apr 18, 2015)

yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

No?
I don't think I've seen you, but it's entirely possible.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 18, 2015)

nop


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Seeing you a bit lately.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

of course omg


----------



## piichinu (Apr 18, 2015)

nooope


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Again, I've been seeing you around, lately.
Today, specifically.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

nah


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 18, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

yes C: lately


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 18, 2015)

Yess and I love your siggy its so cute c:


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 19, 2015)

Haven't seen you


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 19, 2015)

Yep, lately.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 19, 2015)

A lot  

Love the signature!! idk why tho

wtf is a turt


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 19, 2015)

Peebers said:


> A lot
> 
> Love the signature!! idk why tho
> 
> wtf is a turt



Yes Peebs, I know you. Turt is short for turtles, and I used to have my little thing under my name as "Gunna burgle your turts" it's from Over the Garden Wall and when I was on like either the banned thread or spy thread someone said that to me, and I liked it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

yes


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes and I love Stitch


----------



## Pearls (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 19, 2015)

Nope


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 19, 2015)

No


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yup


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 19, 2015)

you again


----------



## piichinu (Apr 19, 2015)

ive seen you but i dont think that makes a person famous, so going to have to say no ; A ;


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 19, 2015)

Just started seeing you yesterday....so almost?


----------



## piichinu (Apr 19, 2015)

nope


----------



## Peebers (Apr 19, 2015)

yasss!


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 19, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes, cycling queen


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes, Mr.Fab <3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

uh yes


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 19, 2015)

yes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 19, 2015)

Yep


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes and Jenny and Penny in your signature are so fab


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

Absolutely.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes soso cute


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 20, 2015)

yep


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 20, 2015)

yesss


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Apr 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't think so....



kaylagirl said:


> Yes soso cute



Thank you....YOU TOO.


----------



## Rasha (Apr 20, 2015)

I think I saw you once before....


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yup


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Flowergender (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 20, 2015)

No


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 20, 2015)

yes!


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 20, 2015)

yup!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yup


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 20, 2015)

yesssss


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 21, 2015)

Yep


----------



## tomothy (Apr 21, 2015)

nope


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 21, 2015)

Nope


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 21, 2015)

been seein u around lately


----------



## Zane (Apr 21, 2015)

shore have


----------



## Flowergender (Apr 21, 2015)

Noppers.


----------



## Simple (Apr 21, 2015)

Flowergender said:


> Noppers.



Nope ^-^ But I would like too LOl!


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 21, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 21, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Maybe??


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 21, 2015)

Yep c:


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Of course!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Zane (Apr 22, 2015)

yeyeye but you used to have a cat avatar


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 22, 2015)

definitely seen you around!


----------



## tajimiha (Apr 22, 2015)

i've traded w/ ya once or twice o:


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 22, 2015)

Hmm I don't think I've ever seen you


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't think so...


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't think I've seen you around...but that's probably because you're new heh


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 22, 2015)

o definitely!!


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Karminny (Apr 22, 2015)

Pretty sure we've traded before


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (Apr 22, 2015)

Not at all haha I'm a loser


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

yes at least basement wise


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 22, 2015)

Yep xD I see you everywhere


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

hai


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 22, 2015)

Wouldn't be TBT without you.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Wouldn't be TBT without you.



ur hot

yes =]


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 22, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ur hot
> 
> yes =]


Daww shucks, ur rly ace!!

Very much yes!!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 22, 2015)

Yesssss!


----------



## Karminny (Apr 22, 2015)

yusss have we traded before?


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 22, 2015)

yep!


----------



## tomothy (Apr 22, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 22, 2015)

uh no.


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 22, 2015)

no sorry


----------



## Zane (Apr 22, 2015)

first time seeing you


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 22, 2015)

Nope. Just kidding, you're like everywhere.


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 23, 2015)

Yup


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 23, 2015)

yes! we destroy the boys v girls thread lol


----------



## Zane (Apr 23, 2015)

yes one does not forget Toadsworth



katiegurl1223 said:


> Nope. Just kidding, you're like everywhere.



[stops posting forever from pure shame]

i only average like 10 posts a day i swear


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 23, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Peebers (Apr 23, 2015)

yasss

Woot! This is my 1000th post  <3


----------



## Moddie (Apr 23, 2015)

I think I've seen you before.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 23, 2015)

Yep! Seen you before.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 23, 2015)

yas bb


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 23, 2015)

err maybe once?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Yeosin (Apr 23, 2015)

Ayyyyyyyy I've seen you around!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 24, 2015)

Nope D;


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2015)

Very much so in the Basement.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 24, 2015)

you bet your a5 you are


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 24, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2015)

Nooope 8(


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 24, 2015)

Of course.


----------



## tumut (Apr 24, 2015)

yes.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 24, 2015)

yes : )


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 24, 2015)

nope


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Apr 24, 2015)

no :/


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 24, 2015)

I have seen you post a  few times here in the basement


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 24, 2015)

nope


----------



## Moddie (Apr 24, 2015)

I've seen you many times.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 24, 2015)

ive seen u too


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

hi.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello, hello there!

Stayin' fresh and famous, yes you are B)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

ayyye yes


----------



## tumut (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 24, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

ahem yes


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 24, 2015)

Frick yes


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

hey fam


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 24, 2015)

yes buddy


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

lololl yesss


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 24, 2015)

I recognize your username, so yess


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Apr 24, 2015)

Nope


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 24, 2015)

Umm no


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 24, 2015)

I think I've seen you a few times


----------



## Seasick (Apr 24, 2015)

Once, I think? I might be mistaken.


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 24, 2015)

No...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2015)

yea


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 25, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes of course


----------



## kelpy (Apr 25, 2015)

Hmm not really


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 25, 2015)

sorry bruh, but ur not 8(


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

hi fam


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 25, 2015)

Nope, never seen you ever before Noiru, never ever, in my whole life.


----------



## tumut (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 25, 2015)

ME MOW! I have one of my villagers calling me that. And yes.


----------



## Seasick (Apr 25, 2015)

Yep! Quite a few times.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 25, 2015)

no I have never seen you...


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 25, 2015)

I've seen you once...


----------



## kayleee (Apr 25, 2015)

I think I've seen you. your name seems familiar


----------



## Xenuet (Apr 25, 2015)

I kind of remember you from last year tbh XD


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 25, 2015)

I saw you a minute ago :3


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 25, 2015)

nooo


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

yas


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 25, 2015)

of course


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 25, 2015)

Yessss


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2015)

yea!


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 25, 2015)

you bet


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 25, 2015)

a couple of times :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2015)

yas


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 25, 2015)

I've seen you tons ^-^


----------



## laurenx (Apr 26, 2015)

nope >o<


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 26, 2015)

yes ^^^ but you changed your username recently?


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 26, 2015)

mysterious tbt jesus whom no one knows the age of (or atleast i dont why can people never guess ur age???)


----------



## laurenx (Apr 26, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> yes ^^^ but you changed your username recently?



yes i did ^o^ and yes to seeing the person above me >o<


----------



## Yeosin (Apr 26, 2015)

Ayy I remember you ^


----------



## kayleee (Apr 26, 2015)

probably


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 26, 2015)

No D;


----------



## doveling (Apr 26, 2015)

for sure!~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 26, 2015)

yes!


----------



## himeki (Apr 26, 2015)

indeedydoo


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 26, 2015)

Yass


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Moddie (Apr 26, 2015)

I've seen you before.


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 26, 2015)

Yuppiddy!


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 26, 2015)

once coz u said u had an ugly nose or something


----------



## Mints (Apr 26, 2015)

once in a while


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 26, 2015)

Haven't seen you before


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 26, 2015)

Didn't recognize you until i saw the signature. Yup!


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 26, 2015)

I've seen you once or twice.


----------



## Karminny (Apr 26, 2015)

Never seen you before


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 26, 2015)

idk *shrug* 8(


----------



## tumut (Apr 26, 2015)

Fo sho.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 26, 2015)

yes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 27, 2015)

On the trading boards.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 27, 2015)

Yep


----------



## RainbowNotes (Apr 27, 2015)

never seen you before. though i did just come back from a month or so hiatus


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

nooo D;


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 27, 2015)

Everywhere in the Basement


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

somewhat


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 27, 2015)

Big tbt nerd.

Very much yes!


----------



## laurenx (Apr 27, 2015)

havent seen you >o<


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

Sort of x)


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 28, 2015)

Yuh


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 28, 2015)

ye bc spontaneous basement spam


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

yus


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 28, 2015)

All. The. Time.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

yes!


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 28, 2015)

yas


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

i can't forget that sig


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 28, 2015)

same as ellabella12345, that sig kinda stays in your mind...


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

kinda


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 28, 2015)

i've seen you before


----------



## kayleee (Apr 28, 2015)

Yers


----------



## JennaBellionaire (Apr 28, 2015)

Your username is very familiar.  Hmm...


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes.  Haha!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

Yea!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 28, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Chaotix (Apr 28, 2015)

Maybeeee


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

Yesssaaaa


----------



## Android (Apr 28, 2015)

you post too much


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 28, 2015)

I don't think so...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 29, 2015)

yes!


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 29, 2015)

definitely !


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 29, 2015)

yesss


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

lol yes hi


----------



## tumut (Apr 29, 2015)

yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

hey

yes


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 29, 2015)

yes i see you often


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

same ;p


----------



## tumut (Apr 29, 2015)

Ye


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

hi

nope lol yes


----------



## tomothy (Apr 29, 2015)

Yep


----------



## tumut (Apr 29, 2015)

I've seen you around but not really famous


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

ahem yes


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

yes dat sig bruh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 29, 2015)

Tons of times and each time I want to eat your candy collectibles.


----------



## tumut (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

no candies for u


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 29, 2015)

idk
no probs


----------



## Kailah (Apr 29, 2015)

ive seen you around~


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 29, 2015)

Haven't seen you before


----------



## Kailah (Apr 29, 2015)

lmao, i've seen you selling stuff c: i also bought from you once or twice or maybe like three times, idk


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

kinda


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 29, 2015)

yaya jun


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 29, 2015)

I haven't seen you before ;m;


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 29, 2015)

No


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't recognize you, but maybe you've changed your avatar recently or something.  That's a lot of posts!


----------



## Karminny (Apr 29, 2015)

ive seen youu


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 30, 2015)

Karminny said:


> ive seen youu



No


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 30, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 30, 2015)

No


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 30, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Apr 30, 2015)

Never seen you before!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 30, 2015)

No


----------



## kayleee (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

yeah


----------



## MyAnimal4Life (Apr 30, 2015)

*Yup im Loud, Big, and PURPLE :3*


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

No, also I think you missed the point of this thread :U


----------



## spCrossing (May 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 1, 2015)

Of course I did, obviously.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Maybe. Maybe not.


----------



## spCrossing (May 1, 2015)

Somewhat.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Kinda.


----------



## penguins (May 1, 2015)

nope never seen you before


----------



## Ragdoll (May 1, 2015)

are you new here? welcome to TBT!!


----------



## spCrossing (May 1, 2015)

Seen you a few times here and there.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Somewhat.


----------



## Vizionari (May 1, 2015)

I guess


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 1, 2015)

I've seen you around.


----------



## Zane (May 1, 2015)

yeah i saw you around under your old name


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 1, 2015)

yas


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 1, 2015)

Yep


----------



## tumut (May 1, 2015)

not really.


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 1, 2015)

Yep, yep.


----------



## strawberrywine (May 1, 2015)

never seen you


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 1, 2015)

Hmmm.....don't know you either.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Mhmm


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 1, 2015)

Yeaaa


----------



## tumut (May 1, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 1, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 1, 2015)

yep


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 1, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Mhmm.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 1, 2015)

Yep


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 1, 2015)

Haven't seen you around all that much.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## Moonlight- (May 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## tumut (May 1, 2015)

A little.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 1, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Jamborenium (May 1, 2015)

defiantly


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 1, 2015)

Kind of.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 1, 2015)

Sometimes


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 1, 2015)

Seen you around before!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 2, 2015)

I've seen you once before.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 2, 2015)

i think ive seen you around before... yeah.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

yes


----------



## kassie (May 2, 2015)

_Yep._


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

you're known around the tbt marketplace but that's about it


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 2, 2015)

I haven't seen you around much


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

I haven't seen you around much either tbh lol


----------



## kassie (May 2, 2015)

infamous

Yes.


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

as I said before

only known around tbt marketplace


----------



## milkyi (May 2, 2015)

Yes


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 2, 2015)

I haven't seen you around


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Yeehaw.


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

haven't seen you around until today


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

yes


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

yes


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

No


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

oh wow I guess I'm not famous enough for you

as I said earlier though idk who you are


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

I just saw you today don't take it personally my friend.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 2, 2015)

Just seen you today as well


----------



## Jamborenium (May 2, 2015)

Yes I've seen you many times


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

yes


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

yes seen you around a lot


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Everywhere you go oh, people wanna know oh, who you aw r, so I tell them, you are Sector, mighty mighty Sector.


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 2, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 2, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## EndlessElements (May 2, 2015)

no


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Nah. Never seen you before 




Spoiler: :p


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

I've seen Veronica, but not the hard ass 2K.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

mhmmm


----------



## Holla (May 2, 2015)

You seem familiar so maybe sort of. I'm not completely sure though...


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

not really sorry


----------



## Hazelnut (May 3, 2015)

Indeed.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 3, 2015)

I'd recognize that Stitch set anywhere. ninja'd

Nope, don't know you.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 3, 2015)

I'd say so


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 3, 2015)

Yes c:


----------



## Moonlight- (May 3, 2015)

Yes


----------



## doggaroo (May 3, 2015)

Don't think so :c


----------



## kassie (May 3, 2015)

I think so


----------



## Yeosin (May 3, 2015)

Yass ^


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 3, 2015)

nooo D:


----------



## device (May 3, 2015)

I'd say yes. I remember when I was sakuro and you only had like 4,000 posts. You've posted so much since then lol.


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

^yes


----------



## device (May 3, 2015)

Of course.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 3, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 3, 2015)

no :c


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 3, 2015)

Yes, I've seen you around.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 3, 2015)

Pretty much only the smash section, lmao


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 3, 2015)

Seen you around a few times


----------



## sailormoons (May 3, 2015)

yes tehe


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

you bought tbt from me~


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 3, 2015)

Seen you around


----------



## Yeosin (May 3, 2015)

Yass ^


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 3, 2015)

Wow I can't believe people think I'm famous xD


Yeah, I've seen you around a lot.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 3, 2015)

yes!


----------



## dj_mask (May 3, 2015)

yea lol


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 3, 2015)

I have never seen you haha


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 3, 2015)

Of course.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Definitely.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Where did you come from?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Your mom. We're siblings.

And nah. Never heard of you.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Great joke did you learn that from a first grader? Also if you never heard of me why am I in your signature? Champ 1 2K 0


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Great joke did you learn that from a first grader? Also if you never heard of me why am I in your signature? Champ 1 2K 0



I'm serious. 

Also, if you've never heard of me, why is your quote in my signature? 
 And if you're keeping score, it would be 2K 10 Champ 0.25...just sayin' 

P.s. Sure, you're famous.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I'm serious.
> 
> Also, if you've never heard of me, why is your quote in my signature?
> And if you're keeping score, it would be 2K 10 Champ 0.25...just sayin'
> ...



So we're siblings but you don't know my name? I never heard of you, but just because I never heard of you doesn't mean you never heard of me. Also stop cheating it's me 2 you 0.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> So we're siblings but you don't know my name? I never heard of you, but just because I never heard of you doesn't mean you never heard of me. Also stop cheating it's me 2 you 0.



You're name is Kevin. Need I go back and find all the points that inevitably got in the ban thread? Meanwhile, we're having a discussion in the other threads, breaking rules again, I see.

And no. You're not famous. Keep trying.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You're name is Kevin. Need I go back and find all the points that inevitably got in the ban thread? Meanwhile, we're having a discussion in the other threads, breaking rules again, I see.
> 
> And no. You're not famous. Keep trying.



Okay Veronica it's not my fault you're the one posting in other threads. I have more fame then you so suck it.


----------



## JoJoCan (May 3, 2015)

Fuzzbyroo said:


> Yep



Yay!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 3, 2015)

Yea, kinda. Seen you around a lot.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 3, 2015)

not that I know of.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Yupyup!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 3, 2015)

Ah ninja'd XD

Yep.


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

nope~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Totally.


----------



## Cam1 (May 3, 2015)

No


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 3, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Swiftstream (May 3, 2015)

no?


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

no~


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 3, 2015)

Sorta.


----------



## spCrossing (May 3, 2015)

Kinda


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## toastia (May 4, 2015)

no


----------



## pokedude729 (May 4, 2015)

No


----------



## spCrossing (May 4, 2015)

nope


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

eh yes

also odango is not a meatball. english crap dub is crap


----------



## Sanaki (May 4, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

yes i cant remember what your username was though hi friend


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Nope, never seen you until just now, sorry dude!


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

TURT


----------



## EndlessElements (May 4, 2015)

yessssssss


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

yas


----------



## Hyoshido (May 4, 2015)

Yeah, I guess.


----------



## tumut (May 4, 2015)

yes.


----------



## SockHead (May 4, 2015)

nah son


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

SockHead said:


> nah son



Yes son.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 4, 2015)

I see you around a lot, so yea


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 4, 2015)

Seen you a couple times!


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

HELL YEAH! i may be a secret admirer


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 4, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 4, 2015)

Yes <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

no who tf are u get away  STRANGER DANGER


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

yes :U


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 4, 2015)

Yep


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 4, 2015)

Nah, haven't seen you around much


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

yush


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Pfft, no.

- - - Post Merge - - -

 yes, yes you are. Very.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Yes...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 4, 2015)

Yea


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Yea


----------



## pokedude729 (May 4, 2015)

indeed


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 4, 2015)

No


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

I say no, but your post count says otherwise. 
So, I'm going to have to go with yes.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

yes :U


----------



## spCrossing (May 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 4, 2015)

Well yea. I already said the same thing to you a couple of posts ago.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Yupyup!


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 5, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

yurrr


----------



## starlark (May 5, 2015)

STRANGER DANGER

yuh


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

yes


----------



## MayorBambie (May 5, 2015)

yep


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

yupyup


----------



## MayorBambie (May 5, 2015)

yepyep


----------



## starlark (May 5, 2015)

yuhyuh


----------



## MayorBambie (May 5, 2015)

yepyepyep
everytime I see someone I've seen before, i'm adding a yep on the end ^-^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

I shall do the same! ^-^

yupyupyup


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

yes, I have.​


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 5, 2015)

no! Welcome C:


----------



## itai (May 6, 2015)

Yes.​


----------



## Pheenic (May 6, 2015)

nope sorry


----------



## pokedude729 (May 6, 2015)

not that I know of


----------



## Kuroh (May 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## eggs (May 6, 2015)

i think i may have seen you once before, but i doubt it.
maybe i'm confusing you with user aoba.  ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Yus.


----------



## madokaname (May 6, 2015)

yes you are the gif queen


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 6, 2015)

Never seen you here.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Yus!


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## EndlessElements (May 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 6, 2015)

Not sure if I've seen you before until now


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Yupyup!


----------



## Duzzel (May 7, 2015)

Yeah, I've seen you around!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

Who hasn't seen her on? She posts 24/7.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

**** off, Kevin. 

I've seen you around a little bit.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

Duzzel said:


> Yeah, I've seen you around!



Don't recall seeing you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> **** off, Kevin.
> 
> I've seen you around a little bit.



A bit of exaggeration, don't you think Veronica?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Duzzel said:


> Yeah, I've seen you around!



Likewise! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Don't recall seeing you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I don't think you even know the definition of "exaggeration".

Also, sure. You're famous in your own mind.


----------



## itai (May 7, 2015)

yess​


----------



## pokedude729 (May 7, 2015)

nope


----------



## Duzzel (May 7, 2015)

Hmmm, I'm pretty sure I've seen you.


----------



## doveling (May 7, 2015)

i think i have ah!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Yus!


----------



## itai (May 7, 2015)

of course.​


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 7, 2015)

nooo,sorry


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

yes


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

Well of course!


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

mhm


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

Yupp


----------



## itai (May 7, 2015)

I don't think so... no​​​


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

Yupp!


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 7, 2015)

Haven't seen you before


----------



## itai (May 7, 2015)

surprisingly, no.​


----------



## Andi (May 7, 2015)

Nooooooope lol


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Pheenic (May 7, 2015)

Yup~


----------



## Nay (May 7, 2015)

nope!


----------



## itai (May 7, 2015)

yes.​


----------



## Sanaki (May 7, 2015)

nope


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

Noo


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 7, 2015)

Yes c:


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 7, 2015)

Yes


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

kind of


----------



## Jamborenium (May 7, 2015)

I would say yes


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

Yes. Yes. Yes.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

I guess.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Alright. Sure. Why not?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 8, 2015)

Yess


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

yerr m80


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 8, 2015)

YESSS


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

yes lmango


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Oh yeah.


----------



## Buttercup (May 8, 2015)

no


----------



## Pheenic (May 8, 2015)

nope


----------



## KainAronoele (May 8, 2015)

No o -o


----------



## kelpy (May 8, 2015)

Yea


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 8, 2015)

yea!


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 8, 2015)

Yes


----------



## KainAronoele (May 8, 2015)

Yes ^^


----------



## Taka (May 8, 2015)

First time I've seen you. :0

Hello! C:


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

I've seen you around a few times


----------



## Simple (May 8, 2015)

No I have not  But I hope I do!


----------



## himeki (May 8, 2015)

Oh, definitely!


----------



## MayorBambie (May 8, 2015)

duuuuuuuuh. course i have.


----------



## Nay (May 8, 2015)

Yes I have!


----------



## Taka (May 8, 2015)

I've actually seen you around quite a bit before today, but I never held a conversation with you.


----------



## himeki (May 8, 2015)

I have!


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 8, 2015)

Seen you a couple of times.


----------



## tumut (May 8, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 8, 2015)

I've seen everyone up til my last post! :3 (Mayor and Taka make it twice, but still counts xD )



Taka said:


> First time I've seen you. :0
> 
> Hello! C:


I know I've seen you cuz I recognize your signature xD
Hey!


----------



## himeki (May 8, 2015)

o/


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Si essay.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

Fosho


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

yeah


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

ohh yess!


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

sorry I don't recognize you :c


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

everywhere
EVERYWHEEEERRRREEEEE!


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

yes!


----------



## biibii (May 9, 2015)

ye ive seen u


----------



## KainAronoele (May 9, 2015)

Yup ~


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

Yuppp


----------



## biibii (May 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Yup


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 9, 2015)

Yup yup yup.


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 9, 2015)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Yupyup!


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

YES


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 9, 2015)

Yes


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 9, 2015)

I think so.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 9, 2015)

no


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 9, 2015)

Sort of, but not really.


----------



## cheezyfries (May 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

I've seen you once in a while


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Definitely!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 9, 2015)

Yup


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## kelpy (May 10, 2015)

oh yess


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Yus! Been seeing you a lot lately ^-^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Oh yeah.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Yah


----------



## Money Hunter (May 10, 2015)

no


----------



## kelpy (May 10, 2015)

Yess


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Yes, of course!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 10, 2015)

I think so.


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 10, 2015)

Hmm don't think I've seen you before


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Yupyup! ^^


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## kelpy (May 10, 2015)

Yupp


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

I would say so far 030


----------



## kelpy (May 10, 2015)

yupp


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Of course! ^^


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

always


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

Everyday that I am on, stitch is there


----------



## Zane (May 10, 2015)

for wherever i go, stitch shall be there also

(yes)


----------



## Jint (May 10, 2015)

eyeeepp!!
​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

I think I've seen you around a little bit here or there.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

aye m8


----------



## Money Hunter (May 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

haha yea


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

Yes train, ending never.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

yer m9


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Swiftstream (May 10, 2015)

oui


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 10, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

yes, my kitty c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 10, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

yea! always remember you c:


----------



## cheezyfries (May 10, 2015)

yep!


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

yes!


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)

Def.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

yep!


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

why yes you are :Y


----------



## Swiftstream (May 10, 2015)

yus


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

Yeparoos.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

yessssa


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Definitely. Infinitely.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 10, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

WHO THE HELL ARE YOU?
yes you are


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

yeaaa!


----------



## Simple (May 11, 2015)

No I have not :O ! But would love too!!!!


----------



## kelpy (May 11, 2015)

yess
had so much fun drawing your mayor


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

Yeasss!


----------



## kelpy (May 11, 2015)

Yupp!


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

yes


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

yes you are


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

yes oh yes


----------



## uriri (May 11, 2015)

YES I MISS EVERYONE HERE


----------



## kelpy (May 12, 2015)

YES


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

YEA


----------



## Jamborenium (May 12, 2015)

Hellz yeah you are


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 12, 2015)

lol no


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

yes of course


----------



## kassie (May 12, 2015)

You've posted here 922 times, lol. Yes.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 12, 2015)

I don't think I have seen you around before, no.


----------



## spCrossing (May 12, 2015)

I don't see you around that much, but you are a TBT veteran..


----------



## Liseli (May 12, 2015)

Haven't seen you around before, man.


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 12, 2015)

I haven't seen you around at all, but your avatar is pretty! ^-^


----------



## MayorBambie (May 12, 2015)

I've seen you before ^^


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 12, 2015)

Hi there everyone! I have not seen your username before.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 12, 2015)

I've seen you a little bit.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

I've seen you a little bit.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 12, 2015)

I've seen you a little bit.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

Nooo but wow! 2007


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 12, 2015)

Hey you're still around


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

Yea! Just lots of work 

And yes!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 13, 2015)

Yep c:


----------



## mogyay (May 13, 2015)

yes! (for rayquaza)


----------



## DarkFox7 (May 13, 2015)

Yerp!


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (May 14, 2015)

Yep, I've seen you before


----------



## Rhetorik (May 14, 2015)

Yeah, I've definitely seen you around.


----------



## Peebers (May 14, 2015)

Nope


----------



## pokedude729 (May 14, 2015)

No


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 14, 2015)

I've seen you afew times.


----------



## kassie (May 14, 2015)

Kind of.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 14, 2015)

Eh...you don't look familiar.


----------



## Lolipup (May 14, 2015)

yes <3


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 14, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Ken1997 (May 14, 2015)

Yes, but not recently.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 14, 2015)

no who are you? OH GOD STRANGER DANGER!

...yes you are


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 14, 2015)

Yea.


----------



## toadsworthy (May 14, 2015)

definitely


----------



## Pheenic (May 14, 2015)

Yup~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2015)

Getting there.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 14, 2015)

Hell yeah.


----------



## oswaldies (May 14, 2015)

Nope


----------



## tumut (May 14, 2015)

Yes. Infamous, even.


----------



## toadsworthy (May 14, 2015)

oh yes!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 14, 2015)

I haven't seen you before so no


----------



## tumut (May 14, 2015)

No.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 14, 2015)

yesss


----------



## uriri (May 14, 2015)

definitely


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 14, 2015)

First time today! ^-^


----------



## Miner6262 (May 14, 2015)

No


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 14, 2015)

No


----------



## Jamborenium (May 14, 2015)

I would say yes


----------



## emzybob1 (May 14, 2015)

No


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 14, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 14, 2015)

yes


----------



## eggs (May 14, 2015)

i've seen you twice before.
oh yeah! you're that penny pincher person!! B)


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 14, 2015)

Yup. You were having a heated debate with someone in the Bully thread. ;3


----------



## Ken1997 (May 14, 2015)

Yes, but not in the basement.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 14, 2015)

Yesh.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 14, 2015)

Yesh.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 15, 2015)

Yes


----------



## uriri (May 15, 2015)

Yes


----------



## doveling (May 15, 2015)

haven't seen you before~~

//BUT AJDHSIHAFASF THOMAS SANGSTER MANN <33333333///


----------



## mogyay (May 15, 2015)

ye, i rly need to sort out my paypal so i can get cute art from you


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2015)

n0pe, sry 8(


----------



## Ken1997 (May 15, 2015)

Yup,


----------



## Jamborenium (May 15, 2015)

Yes :U


----------



## uriri (May 15, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 15, 2015)

yes, I remember your signature c:


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 15, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Ken1997 (May 15, 2015)

yes


----------



## Duzzel (May 15, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 15, 2015)

nooo but hiya c:


----------



## Jamborenium (May 16, 2015)

you bet you are.​


----------



## kelpy (May 16, 2015)

all the time.
hello again.. muahahuaha


----------



## Duzzel (May 16, 2015)

Yep ~


----------



## doveling (May 16, 2015)

yap


----------



## pokedude729 (May 17, 2015)

Kinda


----------



## Jamborenium (May 17, 2015)

Indeed.


----------



## cheezyfries (May 17, 2015)

i think so, if i recall correctly, you had an art thread, i loved the art inside if that makes sense haha ^.^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

Yes


----------



## piichinu (May 17, 2015)

no


----------



## Kailah (May 17, 2015)

yesum


----------



## cheezyfries (May 17, 2015)

yes


----------



## Chicken-Dentures (May 17, 2015)

yeah boi


----------



## Duzzel (May 17, 2015)

Nope, sorry. 
But next time will be a yes!


----------



## CR33P (May 17, 2015)

no who the **** are you


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 17, 2015)

Sort of.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 17, 2015)

Yep


----------



## CR33P (May 17, 2015)

girl no


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Absolutely not.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 17, 2015)

ive seen u reviving dead threads so i guess yes


----------



## Duzzel (May 17, 2015)

Yep


----------



## piichinu (May 17, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Marmoset (May 17, 2015)

Nope. Not at all.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 17, 2015)

no


----------



## cheezyfries (May 17, 2015)

yes


----------



## LaBelleFleur (May 17, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 17, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

Yup


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Yupyup!


----------



## Cookiex (May 18, 2015)

Yea!


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 18, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

Yes'm


----------



## Chaotix (May 18, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 18, 2015)

No


----------



## kaylagirl (May 18, 2015)

Yes I remember your siggy


----------



## Bulbamander (May 18, 2015)

Yup! I've see you before Kaylagirl, I couldn't forget your lovely signature !


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

not really unless you changed username recently


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

YASS MY QWEEN SLAYYYYY


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

my fav turt princess yes


----------



## piichinu (May 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Bulbamander (May 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> not really unless you changed username recently



Nope! Haha xD


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (May 18, 2015)

pffft. I'm never famous or popular on any website.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

nope


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (May 18, 2015)

So many people come and go on here, plus lots of people use lots of different forum sections, so I think it's hard to judge if anyone's popular


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 18, 2015)

No


----------



## pokedude729 (May 18, 2015)

No


----------



## Money Hunter (May 18, 2015)

no


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 18, 2015)

Nooo sorry


----------



## rabbite (May 18, 2015)

Nah, I'm not.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

Just to clear everything up, you're supposed to judge whether the person above you is "Famous" or not. 

Anyway, no. Not yet, at least ^^


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

nnnnnnnnn...yes


----------



## Beardo (May 18, 2015)

ye


----------



## piichinu (May 18, 2015)

Kind of


----------



## Ken1997 (May 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 18, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

Quite.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 19, 2015)

Mmmmm


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 19, 2015)

Indeed, good sir.


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 21, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Swiftstream (May 21, 2015)

yeah.


----------



## xara (May 21, 2015)

I've seen you on TBT once...




...now ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## mogyay (May 21, 2015)

ye, i feel like a frozen drink now


----------



## Swiftstream (May 21, 2015)

oui.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 21, 2015)

sure


----------



## Kirindrake (May 21, 2015)

Yup, seen you before.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 21, 2015)

I think once.


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## EndlessElements (May 22, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Jamborenium (May 22, 2015)

indeed you are :Y


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 22, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

ayes


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

nyeah.


----------



## Karminny (May 22, 2015)

Totally


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

Definitely.


----------



## Holla (May 22, 2015)

I don't think I've seen you before, so no?


----------



## kikiiii (May 22, 2015)

havent seen u ;; but u probably are since you've been here for a while lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 22, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## GoldWatson (May 22, 2015)

I've never seen you.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 22, 2015)

never seen you either! hiya


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

Yep. =D


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 23, 2015)

yesssa


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Yea


----------



## Jarrad (May 23, 2015)

n e v e r


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

never either, noice ta meetcha!


----------



## Cherry Kisses (May 23, 2015)

Actually seen ya quite a lot1


----------



## EndlessElements (May 23, 2015)

i've seen you a few times yes


----------



## Karminny (May 23, 2015)

Not at all


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## MissLily123 (May 23, 2015)

I've seen you ^.^


----------



## biibii (May 23, 2015)

never seen ya


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 23, 2015)

Seen you a few times


----------



## biibii (May 23, 2015)

nope??


----------



## EndlessElements (May 23, 2015)

no


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 23, 2015)

no  </3


----------



## kikiiii (May 23, 2015)

yes! <3


----------



## Chris01 (May 23, 2015)

Nope never seen them before


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 23, 2015)

no, sorry :c


----------



## Jamborenium (May 24, 2015)

by the stars you are


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 24, 2015)

yessss moony sun

- - - Post Merge - - -

idek


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 25, 2015)

TOTALLY!


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

I've seen you ^.^


----------



## Karminny (May 25, 2015)

Seen you~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Yus!


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 25, 2015)

yea!


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

I've seen you!


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 25, 2015)

Haven't seen you before


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 25, 2015)

Yup. Like a billion times.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

I have seen you~


----------



## You got mail! (May 25, 2015)

I've seen you :3


----------



## RainbowPanda (May 25, 2015)

Seen you!


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

Seen you!


----------



## eggs (May 26, 2015)

i've never seen you before. i like your profile picture though!


----------



## piichinu (May 26, 2015)

no but ur avatar is gorgeous


----------



## MissLily123 (May 26, 2015)

I haven't seen you :/


----------



## Kanaa (May 26, 2015)

i've seen you!


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

I've seen you a few times!


----------



## Kirindrake (May 26, 2015)

Seen you a lot!


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 26, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

yes m8


----------



## Kirindrake (May 26, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

nope.. idk i dont go to the ac forums nowadays


----------



## Kanaa (May 26, 2015)

nope haven't seen you ;v;;


----------



## Kirindrake (May 26, 2015)

Don't recall ever seeing you, though I might've and I just don't remember. Sorry ^^;


----------



## MissLily123 (May 26, 2015)

Seen you~~


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

Seen you


----------



## kikiiii (May 26, 2015)

yeeee


----------



## You got mail! (May 26, 2015)

Seen you!


----------



## EndlessElements (May 26, 2015)

yessssssssss! i love your username


----------



## Swiftstream (May 26, 2015)

Nu :3


----------



## eggs (May 26, 2015)

i've never seen you before. :0


----------



## You got mail! (May 26, 2015)

Haven't seen you either.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 26, 2015)

I've seen you around often


----------



## EndlessElements (May 26, 2015)

definitely


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 26, 2015)

Sorry! Never seen you! Stranger Danger...


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 26, 2015)

See you a lot! ^-^


----------



## eggs (May 26, 2015)

i've seen your shop! i was tempted to buy, but i never got around to it.


----------



## Kirindrake (May 27, 2015)

Nope, I don't think so.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 27, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

you bet you are (?̀ᴗ?́ )و ̑̑​


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

uh yea xD


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

don't you get sassy with me young lady ╮(?̀へ ?́ ╮ )

(also yes you are) 
​


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

BWahaha


yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 27, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Heyden (May 27, 2015)

yea


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

yerr


----------



## Simple (May 28, 2015)

Nope, but it would be nice to! So hello!


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

sorry this is honestly my first time ever seeing you​


----------



## Simple (May 28, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> sorry this is honestly my first time ever seeing you​



Np I've never seen you either  halllo


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

not really


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

why of course you are






Simple said:


> Np I've never seen you either  halllo



Hello I am Nebu pleasure meeting (๑╹ヮ╹๑)ﾉ”​


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

neboobs


yes

lol


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 28, 2015)

Yes, very


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

da...


----------



## Heyden (May 28, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

ah yes I have seen you around here and there.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

neboobs


----------



## xara (May 28, 2015)

Yuppy


----------



## You got mail! (May 28, 2015)

yep I've seen you.


----------



## Kirindrake (May 28, 2015)

Yup, seen you quite a lot now :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 28, 2015)

Ah, ummm...I don't think I've seen you around here, much.


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 28, 2015)

Seen you a few times, once or twice....


----------



## xara (May 28, 2015)

I've seen you.


----------



## Kirindrake (May 28, 2015)

Seen you XD


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

Yes you are


----------



## You got mail! (May 28, 2015)

Seen you lots of times.


----------



## Kirindrake (May 28, 2015)

Seen you plenty of times now


----------



## You got mail! (May 28, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Seen you plenty of times now



Haha me too!


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

kinda.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 28, 2015)

Seen you!


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

ya same


----------



## Hyoshido (May 28, 2015)

Do she got a famous booty? Ya she doo! B)


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

yerr u donk <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## Kirindrake (May 28, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## MissLily123 (May 28, 2015)

Yep :3


----------



## Kirindrake (May 28, 2015)

Definitely! x3


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 29, 2015)

not really D: <3


----------



## Rasha (May 29, 2015)

dem numbers don't lie, girlfriend~


----------



## Heyden (May 29, 2015)

Yeah a few times


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 29, 2015)

ono sorry!


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

yeeeerrrr


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 29, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

hai hai


----------



## carlaeleni (May 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## Peebers (May 29, 2015)

Nope!


----------



## Bowie (May 29, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Peebers (May 29, 2015)

Yeep!


----------



## Kirindrake (May 29, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## You got mail! (May 29, 2015)

Of course I've seen you haha ^^


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

kinda


----------



## pokedude729 (May 29, 2015)

You bet your turts!


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## Taka (May 29, 2015)

Definitely!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 29, 2015)

Don't think so


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 30, 2015)

yes c: i remember


----------



## MissLily123 (May 30, 2015)

Definitely!


----------



## Jamborenium (May 30, 2015)

Yosh


----------



## Kirindrake (May 30, 2015)

Yup, for sure! x3


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 30, 2015)

Yes! ^-^


----------



## Kirindrake (May 30, 2015)

Yes! :'D You're awesome!


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 30, 2015)

I might of, not sure.


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 30, 2015)

No, I'm sorry.  But your avatar is amazing.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 30, 2015)

I have seen you once


----------



## Kirindrake (May 31, 2015)

Yup! Seen you a lot! :3


----------



## EndlessElements (May 31, 2015)

nope


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 31, 2015)

Never seen you


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 31, 2015)

Never seen you around here before.


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 31, 2015)

Same for you :0


----------



## Kirindrake (May 31, 2015)

I've seen you a couple of times! ^o^


----------



## MissLily123 (May 31, 2015)

Oh yes!


----------



## biibii (May 31, 2015)

yes


----------



## acnlanna (May 31, 2015)

Nope ^.^


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 31, 2015)

You just appeared out of nowhere. Not that it's a bad thing or anything...


----------



## typhoonmoore (May 31, 2015)

I've seen you around recently ever since I began to come on here again x3.


----------



## erllkqwr (May 31, 2015)

nope never


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 31, 2015)

That is your first post. That says a lot about if your famous on TBT.


----------



## erllkqwr (May 31, 2015)

hehehe I know XD


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 31, 2015)

Yes! ^-^


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 1, 2015)

But of course.


----------



## Ariel. (Jun 1, 2015)

Honestly, never seen you, but I'm sure you are since you've posted so much.


----------



## Myst (Jun 1, 2015)

A r i e l said:


> Honestly, never seen you, but I'm sure you are since you've posted so much.



Not really, no.


----------



## EndlessElements (Jun 1, 2015)

of course


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 1, 2015)

Quite a bit. I see you mostly with KaydeeKrunk...


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 2, 2015)

I've seen you a bunch because your signature I see a ton! :0


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes, I have.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

yep!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## kitanii (Jun 4, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

yeee


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 4, 2015)

Certainly


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

yus


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 4, 2015)

No :/


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 4, 2015)

Yup! ^-^


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

nope


----------



## Serk102 (Jun 4, 2015)

Negative


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

nopee


----------



## Serk102 (Jun 4, 2015)

No


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 5, 2015)

Haven't seen you, surprisingly, you've been around a while I see


----------



## kayleee (Jun 5, 2015)

yeah ive probably traded w/ you before


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

yep just a while ago in a thread hahah


----------



## lars708 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hmm let's see who remembers me? (Just changed my avatar and i wasn't online a lot recently)


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

nope sorry hahah


----------



## lars708 (Jun 5, 2015)

tokkio said:


> nope sorry hahah



Well i haven't seen you either, had a break?


----------



## Rudy (Jun 5, 2015)

no.


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 5, 2015)

I've seen you


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 5, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 5, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## nami26 (Jun 5, 2015)

yeah I have seen you lots of times today


----------



## lars708 (Jun 5, 2015)

No sorry, a lot of people are online which i have never seen, that is really odd because i am around for quite some time now...


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 5, 2015)

Nope


----------



## lars708 (Jun 5, 2015)

Whaaa noo! So much strangers  i am overwhelmed!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 5, 2015)

Is fabulous.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 5, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Is fabulous.



Wait i know you! You know me too right!? ...right? Ahh well i feel so delighted because i know youuu!


----------



## biibii (Jun 5, 2015)

No


----------



## lars708 (Jun 6, 2015)

Noooo


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't think so, sorry.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 6, 2015)

Your avatar looks familiar, but I can't recall any times I've seen you in a thread.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 6, 2015)

A couple of times.


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 6, 2015)

Yeah, a few times :3


----------



## kitanii (Jun 6, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## mintellect (Jun 6, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 7, 2015)

aye


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

Who are you guys! I feel so lonely


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 7, 2015)

Haven't seen you ;//;


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

I do recognise your username tho....


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 7, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I do recognise your username tho....



I'm sure you do if you look at BTC, lol
I'm sure I'll see you around now (':


----------



## Sinister (Jun 7, 2015)

I think so.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

Yus! :3


----------



## Ken1997 (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeaaaah


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

yep hahha


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ofc i do!


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 7, 2015)

I think I did


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

You got mail! said:


> I think I did



Yes but  i do not understand why a lot of ppl do not know me! Everyone did know me about a month ago T-T


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 7, 2015)

Famous in the TV world? Hell yes
Famous on here? Idk


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

LOL

yes you are


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

Yess! SPONGY Y U NO RECOGNISE MEH! maybe bc i changed my avatar xD


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 7, 2015)

I kinda recognize the username, but I usually identify people with their avatar and signature. (Unless the username is easier to remember and pops out.)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

not really, but shoutout to danny phantom!


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ofc Noiruu 


PanickingTruffle said:


> I kinda recognize the username, but I usually identify people with their avatar and signature. (Unless the username is easier to remember and pops out.)



Well i had a Peach avatar and later a Dog avatar with a Peach siggy where she is dancing with some sort of ribbon!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

heheh yes


----------



## Sinister (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

I know you as of today!


----------



## kitanii (Jun 7, 2015)

Not until now!


----------



## Sinister (Jun 7, 2015)

Haven't seen you before.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 7, 2015)

I've seen the avatar before.  I'm pretty new though so recognizing the avatar means you're famous to me.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 7, 2015)

Yupp! ^-^


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 8, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## wassop (Jun 8, 2015)

just saw you


----------



## lars708 (Jun 8, 2015)

Nopee


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Lars, yes I know you. <3


----------



## allykitty (Jun 8, 2015)

Hmm, I think I've seen you before! Your signatures are so cute!


----------



## Redlatios (Jun 8, 2015)

Nope, never before


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 8, 2015)

I haven't. Sorry :c


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 8, 2015)

I've seen you!


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 8, 2015)

And I've seen you too! c:


----------



## Redlatios (Jun 9, 2015)

Nope :/


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 9, 2015)

Nope. Sorry, at least your name's cool


----------



## Redlatios (Jun 9, 2015)

Nope but thanks for the compliment


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

First  time  seeing  you


----------



## tokkio (Jun 9, 2015)

yes ofc


----------



## Sinister (Jun 9, 2015)

Haven't seen you before.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 9, 2015)

nope


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Yesssseyesyss


----------



## JamesParker (Jun 9, 2015)

of course!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes heheheheh


----------



## spunkystella (Jun 10, 2015)

I think once on another post I don't really remember


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

yep yep


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 15, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Minth (Jun 15, 2015)

No


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

No sorry :0


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 15, 2015)

I've seen you before.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes ^.^


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 15, 2015)

indeed


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jun 15, 2015)

Yup


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 15, 2015)

Probably.


----------



## Ashuro (Jun 15, 2015)

@ The Peanut Butter Fish : 

I discovered you pretty lately. It was in a giveaway in which you told us to make jokes about... fish... for gaining _at least_ (_at least_) 4 entries and + if it was funny.

I know ton of good jokes... but I had 3 entries.

@ MissLily123 and Swiftstream :

I don't know you.


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 15, 2015)

I might of seen you... Haven't been on here as much (aka not looking at other people's posts and skimming over things), as I've been doing a _lot_ of soccer.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 15, 2015)

yes!


----------



## axo (Jun 15, 2015)

EVERYTHINGS ALRIGHT OMG <3 

I've never seen you but hi c: Im pretty new xD


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 16, 2015)

Nope but nice to meet you c:


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 16, 2015)

No? Nice to meet ya.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

um, hi...old new face XD


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 16, 2015)

No.. Nice to meet you though!


----------



## misstayleigh (Jun 17, 2015)

I have seen you around! :* xx


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

Nope sorry


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes, I've seen you around


----------



## WonderK (Jun 17, 2015)

I only recall you requesting a tag in my shop.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 17, 2015)

I have seen you~


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Mango (Jun 17, 2015)

ive seen you but weve never talked


----------



## Momonoki (Jun 17, 2015)

i've never seen you before, sadly.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 17, 2015)

I have seen you once~


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 17, 2015)

I've seen you a lot


----------



## earthquake (Jun 17, 2015)

first time seeing you, but now i know u so ill keep an eye out!


----------



## Mango (Jun 17, 2015)

IVE SEEN YOU AROUND


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 17, 2015)

Haven't seen you :/


----------



## Minth (Jun 17, 2015)

I've seen you


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't think I've seen you :/


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 17, 2015)

I've never seen you on TBT, but I've heard your username in my emails.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 17, 2015)

I have seen you!


----------



## Mango (Jun 17, 2015)

nope


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

yes


----------



## Forek (Jun 17, 2015)

Of course haha


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 17, 2015)

No.. I will look out for you in the future though!


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 17, 2015)

No? Maybe


----------



## Mango (Jun 17, 2015)

no


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 17, 2015)

No


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes ^.^


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 17, 2015)

Sort of.


----------



## Mango (Jun 17, 2015)

no


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 17, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Yes ^.^



I feel honored xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mango said:


> no



No again xD


----------



## Mango (Jun 17, 2015)

rly? ive seen u a lot


----------



## tokkio (Jun 18, 2015)

yusss


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 18, 2015)

Nah, haven't seen you much


----------



## Black Cat (Jun 18, 2015)

Never seen u


----------



## tokkio (Jun 18, 2015)

yeppp


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mango said:


> ive seen you but weve never talked



Then talk to me


----------



## Yatogami (Jun 18, 2015)

N-Never..


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 18, 2015)

No :/


----------



## tokkio (Jun 18, 2015)

yussss


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 18, 2015)

No I've never seen you before sorry


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 18, 2015)

I've seen you a few times here and there.


----------



## Yatogami (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes. owo


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

No sorry


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

Yerrrp


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes I did.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

Yea


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes!!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 18, 2015)

I haven't seen you around~


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 18, 2015)

I think I've seen you a couple of times. c:


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 18, 2015)

A few times.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 18, 2015)

Never o.o


----------



## Mick (Jun 18, 2015)

Maybe once. Probably not. I've been away for so long, I hardly know anyone right now. ._.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 18, 2015)

Sorry this is my first time seeing you


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 18, 2015)

Never, at least I don't think so.


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nope!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 18, 2015)

hmm..... i think i haven't seen you..?


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Sorry, I don't think so!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 19, 2015)

yep!!


----------



## piichinu (Jun 19, 2015)

ya


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 19, 2015)

yes


----------



## piichinu (Jun 19, 2015)

aw so are you


----------



## Ami (Jun 19, 2015)

yes


----------



## tokkio (Jun 19, 2015)

yeppa


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 19, 2015)

Affirmative


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

I've only seen you the one time you complimented my signature quote...
Thanks for that, by the way <3
Uhmm, I guess yes.


----------



## Ami (Jun 19, 2015)

I dont think I've seen you beforr, but I've been gone a for a while


----------



## tokkio (Jun 19, 2015)

yep yep


----------



## Ami (Jun 19, 2015)

Yush


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 19, 2015)

ye


----------



## staeples (Jun 19, 2015)

nope!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 19, 2015)

I have seen you once~


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 19, 2015)

ive seen ya a couple times,,!!


----------



## Kiki Kitty (Jun 19, 2015)

Never!


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 19, 2015)

nay? probs?


----------



## Ami (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes I think


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 19, 2015)

Yupp! ^-^


----------



## Mango (Jun 20, 2015)

nope


----------



## Heyden (Jun 20, 2015)

nope


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 20, 2015)

sort of


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Mango (Jun 20, 2015)

yep


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 20, 2015)

probably even tho ive like never seen you????????


----------



## zeoli (Jun 20, 2015)

Haven't seen you before, but it's nice to meet you


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 20, 2015)

A bit


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 20, 2015)

Yass queen slaaaaaay


----------



## Ami (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 20, 2015)

Ye


----------



## Heyden (Jun 20, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Yatogami (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, I have. ouo


----------



## Ami (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 20, 2015)

No :/


----------



## earthquake (Jun 20, 2015)

no :C


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

No


----------



## Sinister (Jun 20, 2015)

I haven't seen you before.


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 20, 2015)

nay ?


----------



## Ami (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 20, 2015)

yah


----------



## piichinu (Jun 20, 2015)

sorta


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 20, 2015)

Yup! Definitely! c:


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

Yea


----------



## Ami (Jun 20, 2015)

No


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 20, 2015)

Na


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

not REALLY


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

From eatlier.


----------



## Heyden (Jun 21, 2015)

No


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 21, 2015)

yee


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2015)

Hella


----------



## Azza (Jun 21, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

No


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 21, 2015)

Seems like today is the first day I've seen ya


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Seems like today is the first day I've seen ya



It because ive only really been active since start of this week. 

And yes, ofcourse.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 21, 2015)

Makes sense. 

Yes, now!


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

Yupps


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 21, 2015)

I think I've seen you like one other time...


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeah? Ive seen you around a couple of times.


----------



## Momonoki (Jun 21, 2015)

oui


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

No not yet.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 21, 2015)

Nope. Unless you've recently had a make-over I've only seen you just today in the FR Thread.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 21, 2015)

tbh people probably find me annoying.. im somewhat new but i post quite a bit. so definitely a no, im not famous on here lol


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

Yups, ive seen you before.

Yeah, i only recently started posting alot. Like on monday.


----------



## Momonoki (Jun 21, 2015)

yeah, i've seen you before.


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeah maybe once.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 21, 2015)

I saw you earlier today!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 21, 2015)

Nope haven't seen you at all


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

yes


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 21, 2015)

definitely!


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

Yep


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 21, 2015)

Nope I haven't. :/


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

Nope


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes, lol just saw you on another thread in the basement.


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

Yup


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 21, 2015)

No


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes! I've seen you a lot! :3


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 21, 2015)

No, but your collectable lineup looks familiar xD


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 21, 2015)

Oh really? haha x)
I saw you before.


----------



## Brad (Jun 21, 2015)

Not really.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 21, 2015)

lol no


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

Yup yup


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 21, 2015)

Nope

(But your lucky to have a pinwheel)


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

yes


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 21, 2015)

Yea!

(Btw nice collectable lineup)


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 21, 2015)

Yep


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 21, 2015)

yah jellyditto


I've only seen you like twice .-.


----------



## Alice (Jun 21, 2015)

Never seen you before, friendo.


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

Yuup


----------



## Redlatios (Jun 21, 2015)

Nope never


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 21, 2015)

never seen u i dont think


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 21, 2015)

Moon Prism Power, Make Up!

Yes.


----------



## Miharu (Jun 21, 2015)

Never seen you~ (Because I just got back from my hiatus ; v; )


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 21, 2015)

I am seen you~!!


----------



## creamyy (Jun 21, 2015)

never seen you before


----------



## zeoli (Jun 21, 2015)

Nope! Nice to meet you tho!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 21, 2015)

Never seen you! Hello there!


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh yeah you are!


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

Ya-yah


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

ye-yep


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah, I think I've seen you a few times.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 22, 2015)

YES, YES I HAVE


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

yeppa


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 22, 2015)

famous as heck


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah

I ain't famous cuz i just joined a week ago.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

yip yup yep


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

See some know me already. ^.^ yep alot of times


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

Somewhat


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

yesho


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 22, 2015)

Ye


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

A bit. ( ) <--- that much.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 22, 2015)

I think so..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 22, 2015)

I feel like I've seen the sig before, not sure about the name or Avatar so maybe?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 22, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I feel like I've seen the sig before, not sure about the name or Avatar so maybe?



that's probably because I recently changed my avatar

I think I've seen you around before... (I recognise the skateboarding turtle)


----------



## Opal (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't think I've seen u x


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2015)

I just saw you in the previous thread


----------



## zeoli (Jun 22, 2015)

I saw you on here before ~


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

yip yop yep


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 22, 2015)

yes!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Opal said:


> I don't think I've seen u x



Lol! We've just traded!


----------



## Heyden (Jun 22, 2015)

idk no


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

YES


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 22, 2015)

si


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

ye


----------



## Opal (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes x


----------



## Alice (Jun 22, 2015)

I've seen you here and there.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

a few times, yes


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Opal (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 22, 2015)

Maybe you are. But this is my first time seeing you.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

yes


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes you are!


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2015)

I think it's my first time seeing you


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 22, 2015)

I think I've seen you before...


----------



## Opal (Jun 22, 2015)

Sorry I don't think I've seen u x


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

Nope


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

Yuup


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 22, 2015)

Nope


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

yes


----------



## Miharu (Jun 22, 2015)

Yup!~ c:


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 22, 2015)

Not really


----------



## Miharu (Jun 22, 2015)

Yup!~


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 22, 2015)

Nope


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 22, 2015)

yes


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 22, 2015)

Nope!


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 22, 2015)

Nopee


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 22, 2015)

yes~


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 22, 2015)

nope!!! nice to meet you


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 22, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 22, 2015)

Maybe not  nah, I know ya


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey there Cadbberry. c:


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 22, 2015)

Yo! You got my mail, see you around a lot now


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Jacob (Jun 22, 2015)

can say i have :/


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 22, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Jacob (Jun 22, 2015)

yup lmao


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 22, 2015)

Yea xD


----------



## abelsister (Jun 22, 2015)

No sorry :^(


----------



## Jacob (Jun 22, 2015)

abelsister said:


> No sorry :^(



yes  i remember ur the order of your color usernames collectables xD


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes!!


----------



## AlphaWolf (Jun 22, 2015)

Not yet. *shifty eyes*


----------



## Jacob (Jun 22, 2015)

srry no


----------



## inkling (Jun 22, 2015)

yes! we've traded!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes you are :3


----------



## Aali (Jun 22, 2015)

*Are you famous on TBT?
*

I've you twice now


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 22, 2015)

no.


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 22, 2015)

Naw


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes~


----------



## Jacob (Jun 22, 2015)

yep lmao


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 22, 2015)

No


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 22, 2015)

You've got a nice chocolate cake that I want...

But I'll get it from someone else.

DAMMIT WRONG THREAD

Yea, you're here quite often.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 22, 2015)

I see you around regularly~


----------



## Jacob (Jun 22, 2015)

naw :/


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 22, 2015)

Sorry, no. =/


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2015)

yes


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 22, 2015)

Umm, yeah!


----------



## Jacob (Jun 22, 2015)

yes bruh


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yep


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2015)

yes~


----------



## Jacob (Jun 22, 2015)

yup


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2015)

no :/


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 22, 2015)

yup


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2015)

yes


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 22, 2015)

Ya


----------



## Jacob (Jun 22, 2015)

yes again xD


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

yeshooo


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2015)

yes


----------



## Miharu (Jun 22, 2015)

Nope~


----------



## Jacob (Jun 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Nope~



no


----------



## Miharu (Jun 22, 2015)

Nope >__<


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2015)

nope


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Jacob (Jun 22, 2015)

yes

did u just change ur sig?


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2015)

nope

and no I didn't, I set it to rotate a while ago


----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2015)

yes ive been seeing u a lot xD


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 23, 2015)

I KNOW YOUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

yup yip


----------



## Ami (Jun 23, 2015)

yurp


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

Yea


----------



## Heyden (Jun 23, 2015)

No


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

yepz


----------



## Hayze (Jun 23, 2015)

Yess


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

yuuuuss


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## piichinu (Jun 23, 2015)

kinda


----------



## Miharu (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes~


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

yup (love your sig btw hehe)


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 23, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 23, 2015)

no


----------



## Hikari (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 23, 2015)

No.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

nope..


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

I AM FAMOUS  Yuuuup!


----------



## Avalayn (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

nope


----------



## Ami (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2015)

yes xD


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

Yea


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

yep lots of times now hahah


----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2015)

yup weve traded i believe


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 23, 2015)

No.


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2015)

yup


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 23, 2015)

yes, many times!!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 23, 2015)

Ninja'd

Yes I've seen you a few times.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

yep ofc


----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2015)

yeep


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 23, 2015)

A bit.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2015)

ya ive seen u


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 23, 2015)

A few times


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

yep yep


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2015)

yea


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rasha (Jun 23, 2015)

yes, ur here everyday


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

yes.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeppers


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

yes~


----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2015)

ya


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rasha (Jun 23, 2015)

yes, Exo everywhere lol


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

yes
yeah lol


----------



## Opal (Jun 23, 2015)

I think I've seen u x


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

No


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

nope


----------



## Miye27 (Jun 23, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

Nope


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

no


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

Yea


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

no


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

Yess


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

nope

/is it really just going to be us two


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

/nobodyson


----------



## aericell (Jun 23, 2015)

nope


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

yes, I saw you today ^^


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

/ninjad

Yup


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

no


----------



## kitanii (Jun 23, 2015)

just saw you today so yes!


----------



## Rasha (Jun 23, 2015)

no


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## kitanii (Jun 23, 2015)

Not until coming into this thread!

nvm im slow

yes


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes, again


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 23, 2015)

No.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 23, 2015)

Yesss


----------



## Flop (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeah, I've seen you around since I first joined.


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

Who hasn't seen you?


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 23, 2015)

No, nice meeting you <3


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeaaaa


----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

Yuup


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

now I'm starting to see you a lot... so yes


----------



## Redlatios (Jun 23, 2015)

Nopey


----------



## Heyden (Jun 23, 2015)

I've seen a bit, so yes


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2015)

yea haha!


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rasha (Jun 24, 2015)

yay a familiar face! :'D
ahem, I mean yes


----------



## Forek (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 24, 2015)

yus


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes indeed


----------



## Forek (Jun 24, 2015)

Yup


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 24, 2015)

Yuup


----------



## Hikari (Jun 24, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 24, 2015)

Definitely


----------



## Miye27 (Jun 24, 2015)

Seen you once.


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

A couple times


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 24, 2015)

no


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope. First time seeing you


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 24, 2015)

Mmm nope


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

yes~


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Mechikoko (Jun 24, 2015)

^ No but i recently came back and haven't been very active ><


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

nope


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 24, 2015)

No


----------



## Tael (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

no


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 24, 2015)

Ninja'd


Now yes


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

nope


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 24, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Forek (Jun 24, 2015)

No


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

no


----------



## Forek (Jun 24, 2015)

Noo

Well, maybe.


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

No


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes I did


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

no


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 24, 2015)

In the basement you are


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes~


----------



## Rasha (Jun 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

yep


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

yeah


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Yup~


----------



## meo (Jun 24, 2015)

Not that I remember...but I also haven't been on in forever so...yeah


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Yup~


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes.

Why do you and duckyluv both have pictures of cute Korean boys as your avatar and sig and why is yours creepily holding a fan? Are you the same person as duckyluv?

not serious, just (half) joking


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

no lol we're sisters

And yes

(I think it was a photoshoot where he had to take a picture with a fan?)


----------



## Jeraldo (Jun 24, 2015)

no.


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

No


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 24, 2015)

ninja'd!

yes i do know

- - - Post Merge - - -



duckyluv said:


> no lol we're sisters
> 
> And yes
> 
> (I think it was a photoshoot where he had to take a picture with a fan?)



Are you really sisters or just "sisters"?

Also, I think they misunderstood the meaning of fan lol!


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

yes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Arcticfox5 said:


> ninja'd!
> 
> yes i do know
> 
> ...



yeah we're really sisters lol


----------



## Ami (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rasha (Jun 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 24, 2015)

nope, sorry hunty x


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope x:


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rasha (Jun 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

ya


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeeep


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

nope


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope but you respond to me everytime? Lol

Yes, now.


----------



## Forek (Jun 24, 2015)

Yea


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 24, 2015)

yeahhh


----------



## Rasha (Jun 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 24, 2015)

Yepp


----------



## Rasha (Jun 24, 2015)

your getting there, buddy ^^


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 24, 2015)

Now I do


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## mintellect (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## mintellect (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Forek (Jun 24, 2015)

Yep


----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Ami (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeas


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Opal (Jun 25, 2015)

Yap


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 25, 2015)

Pfffffffft....nope! lol


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

nope...? idk i dont really recall seeing you hahah


----------



## Opal (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes <3


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 25, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 25, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes


----------



## piichinu (Jun 25, 2015)

basement famous i would say


----------



## Ami (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 25, 2015)

yes !


----------



## tumut (Jun 25, 2015)

Fo sho


----------



## Opal (Jun 25, 2015)

Nope, sorry haven't seen u before x


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

no


----------



## mintellect (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Opal (Jun 25, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

not yet...maybe


----------



## mintellect (Jun 25, 2015)

Ya


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes :3


----------



## Forek (Jun 25, 2015)

Yep


----------



## duckvely (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Ami (Jun 26, 2015)

Yea


----------



## Forek (Jun 26, 2015)

Of course


----------



## Heyden (Jun 27, 2015)

Semi~


----------



## Rasha (Jun 27, 2015)

no


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 27, 2015)

yeeah buddy


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 27, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Forek (Jun 27, 2015)

Not really, hope to see you around more


----------



## Jacob (Jun 27, 2015)

ya


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes sir


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 27, 2015)

yep


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 27, 2015)

Nope, hello there stranger


----------



## Heyden (Jun 27, 2015)

yea


----------



## Ami (Jun 27, 2015)

Yess


----------



## Forek (Jun 27, 2015)

Yea


----------



## Dead Master (Jun 27, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## Forek (Jun 27, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Hikari (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 27, 2015)

No? I jav no recollection of you.


----------



## Forek (Jun 27, 2015)

Of course! haha


----------



## Tael (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 27, 2015)

Nope, but hello!


----------



## tumut (Jun 27, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## Tael (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello and yes


----------



## Heyden (Jun 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## Ami (Jun 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Hikari (Jun 27, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## duckvely (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Esphas (Jun 27, 2015)

yeah


----------



## aericell (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## FriendlyHougen (Jun 27, 2015)

If I remember correctly, yes


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 27, 2015)

Don't think I've ever seen you.


----------



## kuseiro (Jun 27, 2015)

Nope D;


----------



## Esphas (Jun 27, 2015)

not seen you before


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## Hikari (Jun 27, 2015)

Nope, nice to meet you!


----------



## Esphas (Jun 27, 2015)

seen you yeah


----------



## Sartigy (Jun 27, 2015)

I've seen you a couple of times.

(Heh heh heeeh... *goes back to corner*)


----------



## Hikari (Jun 27, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 27, 2015)

no


----------



## Sartigy (Jun 27, 2015)

Nope =/


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 27, 2015)

Nopee!


----------



## Sartigy (Jun 27, 2015)

Nein


----------



## Forek (Jun 27, 2015)

Nop


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 27, 2015)

yup =3


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 27, 2015)

I have never seen you before


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 27, 2015)

same to you, nice to meet you. ;_; c:


----------



## Forek (Jun 27, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 27, 2015)

Nope x


----------



## Forek (Jun 27, 2015)

No nope


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 27, 2015)

N o p e


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 27, 2015)

yessss


----------



## Forek (Jun 27, 2015)

Yea


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 27, 2015)

nope


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 27, 2015)

Yas.


----------



## Forek (Jun 27, 2015)

No


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 27, 2015)

Yesss


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jun 27, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 27, 2015)

yepp


----------



## Forek (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Esphas (Jun 27, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Forek (Jun 27, 2015)

No


----------



## Venn (Jun 27, 2015)

no


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 27, 2015)

yup


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 27, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Squidward (Jun 27, 2015)

No


----------



## milkyi (Jun 27, 2015)

actually no


----------



## Esphas (Jun 27, 2015)

yeah actually


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 27, 2015)

ya


----------



## Tael (Jun 27, 2015)

Yepp


----------



## Esphas (Jun 27, 2015)

yeah


----------



## KiwiCrossxing (Jun 27, 2015)

I've seen you.


----------



## Heyden (Jun 27, 2015)

nop


----------



## piichinu (Jun 27, 2015)

in the basement probably


----------



## Esphas (Jun 27, 2015)

piimiswho


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 27, 2015)

Ummm idk


----------



## piichinu (Jun 27, 2015)

no not at all 



Esphas said:


> piimiswho


excuse me????????? say this to my face


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 27, 2015)

aren't u that facehugger


----------



## Venn (Jun 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 27, 2015)

Nope


----------



## piichinu (Jun 27, 2015)

kinda



Pokemanz said:


> aren't u that facehugger


no im facehugger WORTHY


----------



## milkyi (Jun 27, 2015)

yeh


----------



## Heyden (Jun 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 27, 2015)

how do you become famous lol


----------



## goatling (Jun 27, 2015)

I see you all the time!


----------



## Miharu (Jun 27, 2015)

Nope >_<


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 27, 2015)

No, but I like your signature!! ^-^


----------



## Heyden (Jun 27, 2015)

semi~


----------



## kuseiro (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't think so +0+


----------



## Venn (Jun 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## Heyden (Jun 27, 2015)

no


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 27, 2015)

yes to Haydenn, i see you all the time!


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 27, 2015)

no x


----------



## Ami (Jun 27, 2015)

I think so


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2015)

kind of


----------



## Hikari (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes, a lot lately.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 28, 2015)

Not that I recall


----------



## Azza (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes, everywhere.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 28, 2015)

Ehh kinda


----------



## Ami (Jun 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## Forek (Jun 28, 2015)

Yepp


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 28, 2015)

Yiss.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 28, 2015)

no, hello there o/


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2015)

not rlly


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## Forek (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeeea


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Forek (Jun 28, 2015)

Of course.


----------



## tumut (Jun 28, 2015)

No.


----------



## Forek (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah lol


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2015)

nop


----------



## zeoli (Jun 28, 2015)

nopeeee


----------



## Esphas (Jun 28, 2015)

dont believe ive seen this guy before


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2015)

in the basement, yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

uh.. yes x))


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

Hurrrrr


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

durrrr yes


----------



## Forek (Jun 28, 2015)

Question is....... Who hasn't seen ya?


----------



## Ami (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2015)

very


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 28, 2015)

No.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 28, 2015)

I recognize the picture, not the name.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 28, 2015)

Of course! c:


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 28, 2015)

Yea


----------



## tumut (Jun 28, 2015)

Kinda but not really.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 28, 2015)

For the most part


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 28, 2015)

Yesh


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 28, 2015)

Yepper pepper


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## Forek (Jun 28, 2015)

Of course


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh yeah


----------



## Venn (Jun 28, 2015)

No


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 28, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> Nah.



Nope, sorry :3


----------



## duckvely (Jun 28, 2015)

kind of


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 28, 2015)

I would say so


----------



## duckvely (Jun 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## duckvely (Jun 28, 2015)

Kind of


----------



## Ami (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 28, 2015)

Nopee


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Nope


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes

Or kind of. Only because of a certain situation.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 28, 2015)

YES
ninja'd 

sorta


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes C:


----------



## duckvely (Jun 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 28, 2015)

No


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 28, 2015)

Yea


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 28, 2015)

nah


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Nope


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 28, 2015)

yes, after today lol


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah, lol :3


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

seen once or twice


----------



## Heyden (Jun 29, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Hikari (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

a couple times


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes of course


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 29, 2015)

Yess


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## lars708 (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 29, 2015)

i havent seen you until now but im pretty sure your famous! (i know im not lol)


----------



## Heyden (Jun 29, 2015)

no :c


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## Espurr (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Ami (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Hikari (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Heyden (Jun 29, 2015)

not really


----------



## Ami (Jun 29, 2015)

Yess


----------



## tokkio (Jun 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 29, 2015)

Kinda


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2015)

no O:


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 29, 2015)

Nope!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 29, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2015)

now yes ;D


----------



## Mints (Jun 29, 2015)

first time seeing u


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 29, 2015)

nope. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Heyden (Jun 29, 2015)

Nop


----------



## Rasha (Jun 29, 2015)

you're everywhere, dude!


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## Heyden (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 29, 2015)

yesss


----------



## Hikari (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 29, 2015)

I've seen you a lot more recently, so yes


----------



## Rasha (Jun 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 29, 2015)

I would say so


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh yes, I've seen you


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 29, 2015)

Maybe once or twice or like 30 times


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 29, 2015)

I believe so c;


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (Jun 30, 2015)

I see you all the time ^-^


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 30, 2015)

i havent seen you :c


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2015)

yes


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 30, 2015)

yes


----------



## matt (Jun 30, 2015)

*Im famouse and you know i am yes i am yes i am Im famouse im famouse on bell tree*

Yes


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 30, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Heyden (Jun 30, 2015)

Yepp


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2015)

yes =]


----------



## Miharu (Jun 30, 2015)

Somewhat!~ Recently been seeing you!~ :3


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2015)

yes o:


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

not really..? sometimes i guess heh..


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

yes


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Jun 30, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> yes



Yep! B)


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

nope..


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 30, 2015)

Robin buddy! ;D


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 30, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Heyden (Jun 30, 2015)

No


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 30, 2015)

Once :3


----------



## Pearls (Jun 30, 2015)

nope


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 30, 2015)

Yea


----------



## Pearls (Jun 30, 2015)

yes


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes (again xD)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 30, 2015)

Yess


----------



## Miharu (Jun 30, 2015)

I think so!~ c:


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 30, 2015)

Yupp!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes~


----------



## Opal (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't think I've seen u x


----------



## Esphas (Jun 30, 2015)

yeah


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 30, 2015)

Nah


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 30, 2015)

No :/ But nice to meet you!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 30, 2015)

Lately, yes!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 30, 2015)

Yup, I've seen you a lot C:


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

no


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 30, 2015)

Yuuup


----------



## Heyden (Jun 30, 2015)

Sort of


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes because we're battling in Smash right now >=D


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

yus lol


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 30, 2015)

Robin friend!!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 30, 2015)

yes~


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 30, 2015)

=D  I've seen  you!  Your avatar is cute.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 30, 2015)

Nopeee


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 30, 2015)

Yess!


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## lars708 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Pearls (Jul 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## Jacob (Jul 1, 2015)

ya once or twice


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 1, 2015)

I've seen you around quite a bit.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 1, 2015)

Don't think so. I might not be remembering well though


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Tael (Jul 1, 2015)

Nope~


----------



## aericell (Jul 1, 2015)

Nope


----------



## riummi (Jul 1, 2015)

nope


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 1, 2015)

yeah


----------



## riummi (Jul 1, 2015)

yupp


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 1, 2015)

yeah ;3


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 1, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## inkling (Jul 1, 2015)

YES


----------



## Jacob (Jul 1, 2015)

yup


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah kinda


----------



## tokkio (Jul 2, 2015)

yip yip


----------



## Tael (Jul 2, 2015)

Yes


----------



## piichinu (Jul 2, 2015)

not very, ive only seen you in the basement


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 2, 2015)

nope >u<


----------



## Rasha (Jul 2, 2015)

no


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 2, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 2, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 2, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Miharu (Jul 2, 2015)

Yes!~


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 3, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## tokkio (Jul 3, 2015)

yip yep


----------



## Ami (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes


----------



## kayleee (Jul 3, 2015)

I think so


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 3, 2015)

I haven't seen you around as much but I think so


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes, of course!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Ami (Jul 5, 2015)

yes


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 5, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rasha (Jul 5, 2015)

no
you're getting there though ^^


----------



## Forek (Jul 5, 2015)

Of course you are.


----------



## Ami (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes~


----------



## Mash (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 5, 2015)

I've seen you around since you joined!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

ya dood


----------



## kikiiii (Jul 5, 2015)

ye s


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

Yaaaaaa


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 5, 2015)

Yaass


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 5, 2015)

Indeed


----------



## Ami (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 6, 2015)

I have never seen you 

But that sig and those collectibles say that you are indeed quite famous lol


----------



## Pearls (Jul 6, 2015)

No


----------



## Ami (Jul 6, 2015)

Ninja'd

Yes, I think I saw you


----------



## Pearls (Jul 6, 2015)

A few times


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 6, 2015)

uh.. no?


----------



## Ami (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rasha (Jul 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## Hikari (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Rasha (Jul 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## nami26 (Jul 6, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 6, 2015)

yep


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes, yes :3


----------



## aericell (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Ami (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Heyden (Jul 7, 2015)

Not realy


----------



## rkeating22 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Heyden (Jul 7, 2015)

No


----------



## tokkio (Jul 7, 2015)

yep


----------



## Ami (Jul 7, 2015)

Yea


----------



## Azza (Jul 7, 2015)

Nope


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 7, 2015)

Don't think so


----------



## Peter (Jul 7, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Don't think so



Yeah I see you all the time!


----------



## Spongebob (Jul 7, 2015)

Seen ya before


----------



## Rasha (Jul 7, 2015)

no


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 7, 2015)

ye


----------



## kitanii (Jul 7, 2015)

nope


----------



## Pearls (Jul 7, 2015)

i think so


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 7, 2015)

yes bc I recognize your sig, it's so pretty


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 7, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 7, 2015)

no


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 7, 2015)

No


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Azza (Jul 8, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Cress (Jul 8, 2015)

Like I didn't just play Smash with you.


----------



## Ami (Jul 8, 2015)

I dont think I've seen you


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 8, 2015)

I've definitely seen you.


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 8, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Rasha (Jul 8, 2015)

YOU'RE EVERYWHERE TODAY DUDE CALM DOWN


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 8, 2015)

No.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 8, 2015)

yea


----------



## CoobaCupcake (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes, I've seen you a bunch in the past few days xD


----------



## Ami (Jul 8, 2015)

I dont think so


----------



## Cress (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 8, 2015)

Nope :/


----------



## Cress (Jul 8, 2015)

Never seen you...


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 8, 2015)

I think so...


----------



## Ami (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

Seen you once


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 8, 2015)

I've seen the profile picture before, but I can't recall if that was you specifically.


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Jacob (Jul 8, 2015)

yeuh


----------



## mapleshine (Jul 8, 2015)

yes!!


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes! ^^


----------



## Forek (Jul 8, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Stil (Jul 8, 2015)

I dont know. I guess other people would have to decide that. :O


----------



## creamyy (Jul 8, 2015)

Nope


----------



## boujee (Jul 8, 2015)

naww


----------



## nami26 (Jul 9, 2015)

nope haven?t seen you anywhere...


----------



## creamyy (Jul 9, 2015)

Nopee


----------



## Forek (Jul 9, 2015)

No?


----------



## Ami (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes


----------



## nami26 (Jul 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## tokkio (Jul 9, 2015)

uhh.. maybe sometimes..?


----------



## creamyy (Jul 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## tokkio (Jul 9, 2015)

yip yip


----------



## Ami (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 9, 2015)

Yess


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 9, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## aericell (Jul 9, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 9, 2015)

yes!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 9, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes~


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 9, 2015)

No.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 9, 2015)

No, sorry.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 9, 2015)

ya


----------



## aericell (Jul 9, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 9, 2015)

ya


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 9, 2015)

nope


----------



## aericell (Jul 9, 2015)

Nope


----------



## creamyy (Jul 9, 2015)

ye


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 9, 2015)

Yas


----------



## Rasha (Jul 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## axo (Jul 9, 2015)

I've traded with you a couple times c:


----------



## Rasha (Jul 9, 2015)

really? I feel loved ;w;

ahem, while I don't think you're that famous I see you playing mafia all the time :3


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 9, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## creamyy (Jul 9, 2015)

nope


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 9, 2015)

I've seen you around.  Yes!


----------



## Prabha (Jul 9, 2015)

I don't think so :/


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 9, 2015)

You are to me.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 9, 2015)

No


----------



## aericell (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes


----------



## duckvely (Jul 9, 2015)

Yup, you're on top 10 posters today


----------



## Rasha (Jul 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## duckvely (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes

Why do you change your sig every day ?


----------



## duckvely (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes
I don't lol xD


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes

Oh, idk i see you with a different sig everytime you post xD

Maybe its cuz you and happiness delight almost have the same sigs xD


----------



## duckvely (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes

Oh I set my signature on rotate so that's why


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jul 9, 2015)

Yeah 

Whats that ?


----------



## aericell (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes


----------



## duckvely (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes
You use a website and put all the pictures you want so all the pictures rotate (that's why every time you refresh there's a different pic)


----------



## creamyy (Jul 9, 2015)

yas


----------



## duckvely (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes
Yixing o;


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## creamyy (Jul 9, 2015)

yas


----------



## duckvely (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Jacob (Jul 9, 2015)

hells ya


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 9, 2015)

Yeah, mos def


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

Nope


----------



## aericell (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes! that lay sig hehe


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes. haha


----------



## nami26 (Jul 10, 2015)

yeah ive seen you around...


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 10, 2015)

no


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

nope


----------



## DinoDymo (Jul 10, 2015)

yep


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 10, 2015)

No T_T


----------



## Vanillaton (Jul 10, 2015)

nope ;_;


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

ye


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 10, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Azza (Jul 10, 2015)

I think so


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## aericell (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## nami26 (Jul 10, 2015)

yup


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 10, 2015)

No.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 10, 2015)

naw


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 10, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## aericell (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Heyden (Jul 10, 2015)

no


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 10, 2015)

no


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 10, 2015)

No.. But I love that avi


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 10, 2015)

Yup


----------



## aericell (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Azza (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 10, 2015)

yes.


----------



## Azza (Jul 10, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 10, 2015)

Yess


----------



## aericell (Jul 10, 2015)

Ye


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jul 10, 2015)

No


----------



## Forek (Jul 10, 2015)

Well yea


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ive been seeing you a lot! XD


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jul 10, 2015)

Nope, but nice to meet'cha!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jul 10, 2015)

Ech, I haven't been on for a while


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2015)

no... i usually c everyone...


----------



## Azza (Jul 11, 2015)

Yeeeeess!


----------



## aericell (Jul 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2015)

yea yea yea


----------



## Forek (Jul 11, 2015)

Yea


----------



## Heyden (Jul 11, 2015)

No


----------



## Azza (Jul 11, 2015)

No jks yes everywhere


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jul 11, 2015)

I think I've seen you once! XD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 11, 2015)

I FEEL like I've seen you, but I can't be sure, so I am going to say yes.

=D


----------



## Forek (Jul 11, 2015)

yes all the time!


----------



## tokkio (Jul 11, 2015)

yep yep


----------



## louise23 (Jul 11, 2015)

No I don't think I have seen you hi


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 11, 2015)

Naw.


----------



## DinoDymo (Jul 11, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Clavis (Jul 11, 2015)

Nope, sorry >_<


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 11, 2015)

Nope. ^u^ Not till just today


----------



## Azza (Jul 11, 2015)

Yessss.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 11, 2015)

Not really.


----------



## Azza (Jul 11, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Vanillaton (Jul 11, 2015)

nope


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2015)

ya were friends


----------



## Rasha (Jul 11, 2015)

yes


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 11, 2015)

I see you everywhere last couple of days. Why did I never saw you before, you're only a month younger member than me?


----------



## Rasha (Jul 11, 2015)

yes


----------



## Clavis (Jul 11, 2015)

i've never, ever seen you around


----------



## Rasha (Jul 11, 2015)

yes.


----------



## louise23 (Jul 11, 2015)

i have seen you around before


----------



## DinoDymo (Jul 11, 2015)

Yup


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 11, 2015)

No.


----------



## DinoDymo (Jul 11, 2015)

Nope


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 11, 2015)

No


----------



## riummi (Jul 11, 2015)

I dont think so? Well i personally dont c u around too much


----------



## Clavis (Jul 11, 2015)

Yuuup


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jul 11, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jul 11, 2015)

I've seen you a couple of times!


----------



## Espurr (Jul 11, 2015)

_Slooooooowly_ getting there.  Not there.  Never will.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 11, 2015)

Kinda


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2015)

yea haha


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jul 11, 2015)

No, of course I'm not.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2015)

actually i saw u earlier today  ^


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 11, 2015)

Yess I've seen you several times actually


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2015)

:/ i really wish i could say yes..
maybe I havent been paying enough attention..


----------



## aericell (Jul 12, 2015)

Yas


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jul 12, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Locket (Jul 12, 2015)

Nope


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes, my fellow Yoshi lover


----------



## kayleee (Jul 12, 2015)

Yaw


----------



## Heyden (Jul 12, 2015)

haven't seen you, so no


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 12, 2015)

idk maybe?


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 12, 2015)

I think so, not sure


----------



## DinoDymo (Jul 12, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Jacob (Jul 12, 2015)

ya


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 12, 2015)

I've seen you around, but I would say no.


----------



## Pearls (Jul 12, 2015)

Yas


----------



## DinoDymo (Jul 12, 2015)

Once or twice


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 12, 2015)

Saw once


----------



## Heyden (Jul 12, 2015)

semi


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 12, 2015)

somewhat.


----------



## axo (Jul 12, 2015)

Never seen ya xD


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 12, 2015)

I have not seen you, sorry.

Hi. amiibo Guy JasonBurrows here.


----------



## DinoDymo (Jul 12, 2015)

Nope sorry ;-;


----------



## kayleee (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

yass


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 12, 2015)

Noiru was who da heck r u


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Noiru was who da heck r u



the same person hueheuehue


----------



## riummi (Jul 12, 2015)

for the most part yes!


----------



## aericell (Jul 12, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Jacob (Jul 12, 2015)

yaaa


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 12, 2015)

Ya know ittt


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 12, 2015)

Definitely lol


----------



## tassberri (Jul 13, 2015)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

nope...


----------



## peachies (Jul 13, 2015)

_not yet...?_​


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 13, 2015)

I see you around sometimes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## vurren (Jul 13, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Forek (Jul 13, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Crazyredd35 (Jul 13, 2015)

Nah sorry


----------



## Forek (Jul 13, 2015)

No


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 13, 2015)

No I haven't


----------



## aericell (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Heyden (Jul 14, 2015)

I gues


----------



## Dead Master (Jul 14, 2015)

No


----------



## Heyden (Jul 14, 2015)

No


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 14, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## aericell (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes


----------



## inkling (Jul 14, 2015)

No sry


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 14, 2015)

i don't think I've seen you around before. uwu


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 14, 2015)

yes


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 14, 2015)

No


----------



## aericell (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Pearls (Jul 14, 2015)

i don't think so


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Pearls (Jul 14, 2015)

nope


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 14, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 14, 2015)

Haven't seen you before


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 14, 2015)

*single tear*
Yes I have seen you


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 14, 2015)

Now I've seen you!


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 14, 2015)

Yaaaay! I've seen you!!!


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 14, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 14, 2015)

No I don't recall I have :c


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 14, 2015)

once, five minutes prior to this, haha!


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes cx


----------



## duckvely (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't think so


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 14, 2015)

I have, your signature stands out in a good way cx


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 15, 2015)

I have not.


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 15, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Pearls (Jul 15, 2015)

yes


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 15, 2015)

Never


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 15, 2015)

nope :<


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 15, 2015)

Yup c:


----------



## device (Jul 15, 2015)

u won a waluigi egg collectible from me but idk who u are rly


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 15, 2015)

Never seen u


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes c:


----------



## GoldWatson (Jul 15, 2015)

I have never seen you.


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 15, 2015)

Never seen Ya ever


----------



## duckvely (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 15, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 15, 2015)

i don't believe i have! ๑•́ㅿ•̀๑)


----------



## duckvely (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jul 15, 2015)

I think so.


----------



## aericell (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Ami (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 16, 2015)

No


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jul 16, 2015)

No


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 16, 2015)

No, but nice to meet you!!


----------



## aericell (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jul 16, 2015)

No.. I haven't been on in ages now I know like no one


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 16, 2015)

Noooo


----------



## aericell (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 16, 2015)

maybe?? ive seen you a few times


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 16, 2015)

Nope :/ Nice to meet you!


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 16, 2015)

No body is gonna know me cause I just changed my profile pic and signature. 

Nooooo sorry


----------



## Rasha (Jul 16, 2015)

No


----------



## nami26 (Jul 16, 2015)

yeah but i just saw you today...


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 16, 2015)

No


----------



## nami26 (Jul 16, 2015)

oh nononononononooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! i forgot to refresh so i meant ?that klast post to rebekah kicks so sorry re Cookies, i totally know you i have seen you everywhere and you are awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 16, 2015)

Pika123 said:


> oh nononononononooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! i forgot to refresh so i meant ?that klast post to rebekah kicks so sorry re Cookies, i totally know you i have seen you everywhere and you are awesome!!!!!!!



Haha u have been furgiven *hugzz*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also yes! Plz stay with us forevarrr


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes I've seen you.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 16, 2015)

I saw u once today ^^;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg thosr tags tho...


----------



## Clavis (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes

i think


----------



## riummi (Jul 16, 2015)

I've seen you a few times c: maybe like 5 lol
so not that popular?


----------



## kelpy (Jul 16, 2015)

Never!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 16, 2015)

Hmmmm i honestly dunno x3


----------



## aericell (Jul 16, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 17, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 17, 2015)

don't belive so
but I have not been here for a while so uh


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 17, 2015)

haven't seen you around.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't think so D:


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 17, 2015)

No, I don't think so


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 17, 2015)

Not really


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

Nope, just started this game and forum. :/


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 17, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Pearls (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 17, 2015)

Nope! I just started last month ahha. I've made some really great friends though! >:3


----------



## Pearls (Jul 17, 2015)

I've seen you once


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

No I haven't seen you.


----------



## kelpy (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes yess!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh I've seen you a bunch! You're an amaziiiiiiiiing bestie!!!!!!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 17, 2015)

In the past 5 minutes I've been here, yes.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 17, 2015)

I think I remember you ^^


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

I've seen you... again! XD But you are awesome so YAY! ^^


----------



## Rasha (Jul 17, 2015)

Aww thank you *hugs* ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yes ^^


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes. :3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 17, 2015)

No :|


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

I think I've seen you somewhere

and R-Cookies, it's the truth!!! Wanna be friends? ^w^


----------



## Rasha (Jul 17, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> I think I've seen you somewhere
> 
> and R-Cookies, it's the truth!!! Wanna be friends? ^w^



Omg yush!! Ah feels da lurvs & ah lurvs da lurvs *squeeeeeze* ;w;


----------



## kelpy (Jul 17, 2015)

Yess


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

Of course!!! I've seen you a million times and ur great!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 17, 2015)

*spCrossing is lagging*

Ahem, yes


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

I've seen you, of course. We're friends! *virtual hug*


----------



## aericell (Jul 17, 2015)

Yup


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Tael (Jul 17, 2015)

Yep


----------



## riummi (Jul 17, 2015)

hmm not sure ;u; in the middle c:


----------



## Rasha (Jul 17, 2015)

I think so ^^


----------



## riummi (Jul 17, 2015)

yupp


----------



## kelpy (Jul 17, 2015)

yes


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

Mhmm!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 17, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Celty (Jul 17, 2015)

I've seen you around a lot, MissLily123


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 17, 2015)

Sad to say I haven't seen you :/ But it is nice to meet you!!


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 17, 2015)

Yep, I've seen you around a fair bit.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 17, 2015)

yes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 17, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't think I have


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show (Jul 17, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I don't think I have



yes


----------



## Hanami (Jul 17, 2015)

no, i haven't.


----------



## aericell (Jul 18, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Hanami (Jul 18, 2015)

no.


----------



## Forek (Jul 18, 2015)

Ah no but nice to meetcha


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2015)

Yiss. <3


----------



## aericell (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 18, 2015)

No.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 18, 2015)

Not that I recall


----------



## Rasha (Jul 18, 2015)

Why of course


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 18, 2015)

no, who are you?

j/k yes you are.


----------



## Pearls (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes I did


----------



## Pearls (Jul 18, 2015)

Yas


----------



## aericell (Jul 18, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 18, 2015)

Somewhat famous.


----------



## Athera (Jul 18, 2015)

...


----------



## aericell (Jul 18, 2015)

Nope


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 18, 2015)

haven't seen you outside of this thread C:


----------



## duckvely (Jul 18, 2015)

Not really


----------



## aericell (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 18, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 18, 2015)

You don't have many posts here but I know who you are ^^


----------



## Pearls (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 18, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 18, 2015)

yes


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 19, 2015)

I dont think I have but your signature looks familar, so maybe


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Forek (Jul 19, 2015)

Ah, no.


----------



## Pearls (Jul 19, 2015)

No


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

I know I've seen you around, but I think you changed your stuff up recently


----------



## Pearls (Jul 19, 2015)

Yep
And yes, I changed my sig and avatar like 2 weeks ago


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes I have

Your sig and avatar are cute by the way


----------



## Clavis (Jul 19, 2015)

Yeees, how's tucker btw ?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 19, 2015)

Clavis said:


> Yeees, how's tucker btw ?



He's great lol! very loved :3


----------



## beffa (Jul 19, 2015)

i've seen you many many times!!


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 19, 2015)

yes a few times


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 19, 2015)

Never


----------



## Rasha (Jul 19, 2015)

Of course


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

I've seen u around here.


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 19, 2015)

Why yes indeed.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

Right back atcha!


----------



## beffa (Jul 19, 2015)

this is my first time seeing u


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

I've seen you once.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## beffa (Jul 19, 2015)

yea i've seen u a lil bit


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

No? ~_~


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 19, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Bulbamander (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

Ye


----------



## kayleee (Jul 19, 2015)

I recognize the name


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes, you small horse  @kayleee


----------



## Forek (Jul 19, 2015)

No.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't believe so...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 19, 2015)

Yeah I've seen you before


----------



## aericell (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Rasha (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## shanni (Jul 19, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

Yep seen u


----------



## Rasha (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 19, 2015)

Seen u too.


----------



## biibii (Jul 19, 2015)

so many times oml


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

_yes_


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes I have.


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Ami (Jul 19, 2015)

never seen you


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

Ew what are you


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 19, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 19, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes~


----------



## Mango (Jul 19, 2015)

no


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 19, 2015)

Nope


----------



## aericell (Jul 19, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 20, 2015)

Mhm!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup!
(I think i have already mentioned you,correct me if im wrong)


----------



## riummi (Jul 20, 2015)

No >u<


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 20, 2015)

I think we both entered the same oc contest. (Your entry was adorable btw, kind of a shame that we didn't even get to see the winning entry...)


----------



## riummi (Jul 20, 2015)

CreakySilver said:


> I think we both entered the same oc contest. (Your entry was adorable btw, kind of a shame that we didn't even get to see the winning entry...)



How can someone not remember your avatar XD yea but I'm glad I lost so I could keep my entry to myself c;


----------



## shanni (Jul 20, 2015)

Nope ; ;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Nope


----------



## yeri (Jul 20, 2015)

oh no


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 20, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Yess


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think so


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep


----------



## device (Jul 20, 2015)

i wouldnt say famous but ik who u are


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## device (Jul 20, 2015)

thx


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

You're not famous but I know you, you were Sector


----------



## device (Jul 20, 2015)

yeah but b4 that i was kira (so im p famous)


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 20, 2015)

Maybe? Can't remember.


----------



## Chaotix (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Mhm


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

yus


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

yep


----------



## Nele (Jul 20, 2015)

Yesh


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Mhmmmm


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

seen u


----------



## Nele (Jul 20, 2015)

Yesh c:


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show (Jul 20, 2015)

Ehhh I've only seen you on this thread haha


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

haven't seen u til now


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show (Jul 20, 2015)

Same but I love your sig


----------



## jiny (Jul 20, 2015)

haven't seen you until now :/


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show (Jul 20, 2015)

Its okay, same with you! I'm usually on Re-Tail or Villager Cycling Thread


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 20, 2015)

No.. Nice to met you!


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

yush


----------



## aericell (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## peppy villager (Jul 20, 2015)

No, I don't think I've ever seen you


----------



## Nele (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup, I remember your chibi in your sign n.n


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Yas


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

YESH.


----------



## aericell (Jul 20, 2015)

Yess


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeh


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

Ye


----------



## rkeating22 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yas


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

no


----------



## aericell (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

yuss


----------



## riummi (Jul 20, 2015)

yupp


----------



## Hanami (Jul 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rasha (Jul 20, 2015)

No


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes super famous ooh lala


----------



## Pearls (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 20, 2015)

Kinda


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Rasha (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Pearls (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Nele (Jul 20, 2015)

Yesh c:


----------



## Pearls (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Rasha (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 20, 2015)

Uhhhhhh

Duh


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Kind of popular


----------



## aericell (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 20, 2015)

yea


----------



## biibii (Jul 20, 2015)

yes!!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Jul 20, 2015)

ya


----------



## duckvely (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## duckvely (Jul 20, 2015)

Not really


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 20, 2015)

Haven't seen you before.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 20, 2015)

Nope


----------



## aericell (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 21, 2015)

Nope. Never seen you here before.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Nele (Jul 21, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 21, 2015)

Naw.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Miharu (Jul 21, 2015)

Yup~


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 21, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Nele (Jul 21, 2015)

Yesh


----------



## Peter (Jul 21, 2015)

yeah


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 21, 2015)

I've seen you a couple times


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 21, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## aericell (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 21, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Jul 21, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 21, 2015)

-shakes magic 8 ball-

/yes/


----------



## duckvely (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Rasha (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes of course, you always bump threads and make the ones I like sink down below :'c
ah furgiv u tho~


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Yep!




That vladimirs seeing my soul are like:WHYYYY?!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 21, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## aericell (Jul 21, 2015)

Yess


----------



## duckvely (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 22, 2015)

yes


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

Yuss.


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 22, 2015)

No I havent :0


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes I've seen you


----------



## hzl (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes I see you a lot


----------



## locker (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't kno you, but that's because I'm never on lol


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 22, 2015)

never seen you around


----------



## riummi (Jul 22, 2015)

yup~


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jul 22, 2015)

Lol no


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes =^=


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2015)

yeah


----------



## duckvely (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## duckvely (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

yaa lol


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

Yup


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

Yep seen u


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 22, 2015)

Haven't seen you before


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2015)

I have seen you somewhere


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

I've seen ya.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 22, 2015)

yep


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

Totally.


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 22, 2015)

Yus and ur sig right now tho.


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 22, 2015)

Yas


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2015)

Havent seen you


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2015)

Yep




TEH KOREAN GUYSNESS MUST DOMAIN THE WORLD (or TBT)


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 22, 2015)

I haven't seen you before


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2015)

Me neither.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2015)

i think i have seen u


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 22, 2015)

no sorry!!


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 22, 2015)

nope :c


----------



## Ender (Jul 22, 2015)

I haven't seen you around the forum before.


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 22, 2015)

nope


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 23, 2015)

nope ! :C


----------



## Miharu (Jul 23, 2015)

Nope > __ <


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

yer m8


----------



## Rasha (Jul 23, 2015)

you basically live here XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

the same dood


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 23, 2015)

Loads of times


----------



## duckvely (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Miharu (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes! c:


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Miharu (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes~


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 23, 2015)

Nope


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Jacob (Jul 23, 2015)

yuh


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 23, 2015)

Yessir


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

yup!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 23, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> yup!



ya lawl


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 23, 2015)

yup


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 23, 2015)

yep


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 23, 2015)

Kind of


----------



## rkeating22 (Jul 23, 2015)

Yeah!


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 23, 2015)

kinda


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 23, 2015)

totally


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes!




NIJINYMPHIA MUST DOMAIN TBT!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes and wut? XD


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 23, 2015)

NIJINYMPHIA MUST DOMAIN THE TBT WITH HIS ART! 

happinessdelight:Yes and KOREAN GUYS ALSO MUST DOMAIN TBT


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 23, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 23, 2015)

Yus. I just love ur sig.


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 23, 2015)

Yas


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 23, 2015)

Yussir.


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 23, 2015)

pretty sure i have somewhere!!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 23, 2015)

Same for u.


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 23, 2015)

yeah i see you a lot


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 23, 2015)

Never seen you before


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 23, 2015)

i think so


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 23, 2015)

Yep


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jul 23, 2015)

Nope ):


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 24, 2015)

pretty sure i have c:


----------



## Jacob (Jul 24, 2015)

ya


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jul 24, 2015)

Yess


----------



## riummi (Jul 24, 2015)

you shall always be popular in my heart u.u (LOL jk but idk i guess?)


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 24, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 24, 2015)

nope


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 24, 2015)

never seen you but you sigs are cool


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 24, 2015)

sometimes


----------



## riummi (Jul 24, 2015)

Yupp


----------



## Rasha (Jul 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## Pearls (Jul 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2015)

ya p much


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 24, 2015)

yes hippie tortoise lover


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2015)

always u ferret face


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 24, 2015)

Umeko said:


> always u ferret face



ITS A SNAKE


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 24, 2015)

Seen you!


----------



## Pearls (Jul 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Jul 24, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Pearls (Jul 24, 2015)

a few times


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes xp


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## aericell (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Jacob (Jul 24, 2015)

ya <3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 24, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 24, 2015)

Just now.


----------



## aericell (Jul 24, 2015)

Not until today


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 24, 2015)

I have never seen you before


----------



## Rasha (Jul 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 24, 2015)

Indeed

I see you everywhere


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rasha (Jul 24, 2015)

of course 

Bellsprout is awesome  <3


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 24, 2015)

yes somewhere c: how could i forget your sig??


----------



## Rasha (Jul 24, 2015)

I've seen u twice before ^^

and lol nevar evar


----------



## aericell (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

Yup! :3


----------



## riummi (Jul 25, 2015)

Ya


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Chaotix (Jul 25, 2015)

maybe and it's the first time that I've seen your name on the forums here.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

have seen u before


----------



## doveling (Jul 25, 2015)

yep!~


----------



## Chaotix (Jul 25, 2015)

yup


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

ayyy m8


----------



## illunie (Jul 25, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Heyden (Jul 25, 2015)

No


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 25, 2015)

I think so


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

loool yaasss


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 25, 2015)

yes


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

ive seen you around quite a bit recently

but never saw you until a few weeks ago


----------



## Rasha (Jul 25, 2015)

hmm I'm pretty sure we replied to each other at leat a few times recently. I might be wrong ^^;

also yes


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 25, 2015)

I've seen you e'erywhere. ^^


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

i haven't seen you other than once in the basement

so im going to say no


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 25, 2015)

I've seen u but only when u said "I never really played Pok?mon sos." So I'm gonna say Yeah!
You should try to play Pok?mon it gets seriously wicked fun!


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> I've seen u but only when u said "I never really played Pok?mon sos." So I'm gonna say Yeah!
> You should try to play Pok?mon it gets seriously wicked fun!



im going to buy some pokemon titles later in the year to see if i like it bc ive never rly given pokemon a chance


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 25, 2015)

Ok! I really hope you like it! Start with Pok?mon SoulSilver or Heartgold then go to Black or White or Black Version 2 or White Version 2. Then get Pok?mon X or Y and Alpha Sapphire OR Omega Ruby. That was my Pok?mon Timeline of games! I loved it!


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes you drew my avatar!!


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

ive never seen you b4


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 25, 2015)

I see you every now and then


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 25, 2015)

I think I would recognize that sig  but I don't


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 25, 2015)

I used to have that "I'm still alive" signature. I also had the Turtwig picture.

(Yes I see you everywhere)


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

ive seen you once or twice


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 25, 2015)

I've seen you very rarely.


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 25, 2015)

I see you like, every day.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 25, 2015)

Ah, then yes I have seen you


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes I did


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 25, 2015)

First time I see you


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 25, 2015)

no


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 25, 2015)

yes 

*cries because he remembers to have talked with s/he???*


----------



## Jacob (Jul 25, 2015)

sorry no :/


----------



## biibii (Jul 25, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rasha (Jul 25, 2015)

yes


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Jacob (Jul 25, 2015)

yup


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## riummi (Jul 26, 2015)

Definitely xD


----------



## Rasha (Jul 26, 2015)

yes


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 26, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Yess


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 26, 2015)

of course


----------



## piichinu (Jul 26, 2015)

yeah


----------



## device (Jul 26, 2015)

ive seen you several times

so i guess you are


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 26, 2015)

Seen you before!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 26, 2015)

of course


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 26, 2015)

obviously


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 26, 2015)

No.


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 26, 2015)

You're that chick who always has guys in her signature.


----------



## Miharu (Jul 26, 2015)

Nope, first time seeing you ; v ;


----------



## Rasha (Jul 26, 2015)

fff of course


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Miharu (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes!~


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 26, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 26, 2015)

yas


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 26, 2015)

No


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 26, 2015)

Nope


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes
ShinyYoshi you've said no before therefore you have seen me therefore you should have said yes


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 26, 2015)

Yep


----------



## inkling (Jul 26, 2015)

no


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 26, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 26, 2015)

Mayor London said:


> Yes
> ShinyYoshi you've said no before therefore you have seen me therefore you should have said yes



Oops. Still no. 

Rasumii - yes!


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 26, 2015)

yes but no


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2015)

Yup


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Rasha (Jul 26, 2015)

yes


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 26, 2015)

I love you


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 26, 2015)

sorta


----------



## duckvely (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Rasha (Jul 26, 2015)

double post glitch DON'T LOOK


----------



## biibii (Jul 26, 2015)

no


----------



## Rasha (Jul 26, 2015)

yes

- - - Post Merge - - -



AppleCracker said:


> I love you



I love you too...my chubby king :'D


----------



## biibii (Jul 26, 2015)

ninjad.

yes rcookies


----------



## duckvely (Jul 26, 2015)

Not really


----------



## Rasha (Jul 26, 2015)

for both of you....yes *R-Cookies approves*


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 26, 2015)

Ah?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 26, 2015)

heyo


----------



## duckvely (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Rasha (Jul 26, 2015)

*looks below, 4 members viewing*
....it's time to get ninja'd yay ^^


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 26, 2015)

A bit


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 26, 2015)

omg how that amount of messages in less than a minute?!

btw no


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2015)

A little


----------



## Starmanfan (Jul 26, 2015)

never seen them before until now.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 26, 2015)

ya


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 27, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## creamyy (Jul 27, 2015)

I think I have?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 27, 2015)

i have seen you somewhere


----------



## aericell (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 27, 2015)

Yesss


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 27, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Miharu (Jul 27, 2015)

Nope > _ < First time seeing you.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 27, 2015)

A bit.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 27, 2015)

your username is familiar to me but I don't remember more than that ^^;


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

yes m'dear


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 27, 2015)

yup,turt snoop girl


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 27, 2015)

No


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 27, 2015)

Yea


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

yas ahaha


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 27, 2015)

Yee


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 27, 2015)

yup


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 27, 2015)

Yep


----------



## aericell (Jul 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jul 27, 2015)

Yup


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## aericell (Jul 27, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 27, 2015)

Nope


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jul 27, 2015)

Sorry no! ):


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2015)

yuss


----------



## duckvely (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## riummi (Jul 31, 2015)

Not really ;~; but I've seen you a lot just now lol


----------



## jiny (Jul 31, 2015)

Yup I see you a lot. :3


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 31, 2015)

Yeah I've seen you a lot


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 31, 2015)

I've seen you around ;3


----------



## Rasha (Jul 31, 2015)

I saw you yesterday


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

yes


----------



## Albuns (Jul 31, 2015)

^I see you everywhere, every time, every place. :U


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

huehue

yes friend


----------



## aericell (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 31, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

Kinda!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes


----------



## duckvely (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Hikari (Jul 31, 2015)

Yep


----------



## duckvely (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## riummi (Jul 31, 2015)

i guess so


----------



## duckvely (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 31, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes! (for both Applecracker and duckyluv)


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 31, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 31, 2015)

Yup

(I love DDD too, OP in SSB4 tbh)


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 31, 2015)

Hm... Yeah I guess.

(Who doesn't love DDD!?!)


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 31, 2015)

Ignore me

(An uninformed derp dosen't love DDD)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes
(KILL WHOEVER DOESNT LIKE DDD)


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes totally :3

(KING DEDEDE WILL REMAIN SUPREME RULER!!!!!!)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

AppleCracker said:


> Yes totally :3
> 
> (KING DEDEDE WILL REMAIN SUPREME RULER!!!!!!)



(KING DEDEDE MUST RULE THE WHOLE WORLD!111one)


----------



## aericell (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes


----------



## riummi (Jul 31, 2015)

yup


----------



## Rasha (Jul 31, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 31, 2015)

Nope :c


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

Nope :c


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 31, 2015)

Yuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 31, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 31, 2015)

Yep


----------



## aericell (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Jacob (Jul 31, 2015)

yes!!


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 31, 2015)

You always beat me at games T-T


----------



## Jacob (Jul 31, 2015)

AppleCracker said:


> You always beat me at games T-T



yes!
(omg can i buy ur cake)


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 31, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> yes!
> (omg can i buy ur cake)



Sure. PM me?


----------



## duckvely (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Jul 31, 2015)

yes


----------



## duckvely (Jul 31, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Jacob (Jul 31, 2015)

yes! <3


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 31, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Definitely


----------



## Jacob (Jul 31, 2015)

yes!


----------



## wassop (Jul 31, 2015)

yep !


----------



## tokkio (Aug 1, 2015)

just saw u in another basement thread hahah


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 1, 2015)

Yes seen u a lot!


----------



## Luckyislucky (Aug 1, 2015)

yes ^-^


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 1, 2015)

Yup! I believe we're gonna work together at Z's Custom Caf?! I'm a delivery girl, stock helper and customizer. ^.^


----------



## Luckyislucky (Aug 1, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> Yup! I believe we're gonna work together at Z's Custom Caf?! I'm a delivery girl, stock helper and customizer. ^.^



woooo


----------



## tokkio (Aug 1, 2015)

nope


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 1, 2015)

YAAAS.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 1, 2015)

Yes indeed.


----------



## Locket (Aug 1, 2015)

Yes. Verrrrrry


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 1, 2015)

Of course, my fellow Yoshi pal


----------



## jiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## okaimii (Aug 1, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## jiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Yep


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 1, 2015)

Yeppers


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 1, 2015)

Never D:


----------



## Rasha (Aug 1, 2015)

never seen you before ^^;


----------



## Bellsprout (Aug 1, 2015)

Yep, see you all the time.


----------



## ForestSparkle (Aug 1, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 1, 2015)

Yes. We'll be working at Z's Custom Caf? together I believe!


----------



## aericell (Aug 1, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 1, 2015)

Nope


----------



## aericell (Aug 1, 2015)

No


----------



## jiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## inkling (Aug 1, 2015)

no


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 1, 2015)

Id like to think I am but I'm probably.not lol


----------



## Jacob (Aug 1, 2015)

yes!


----------



## ams (Aug 1, 2015)

yeppers


----------



## You got mail! (Aug 1, 2015)

Nope I have not xc


----------



## Jacob (Aug 1, 2015)

yes!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 1, 2015)

Yes indeed!


----------



## Locket (Aug 1, 2015)

Yes. (Lets create a Yoshi club)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 1, 2015)

Heck yes!


----------



## Locket (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes. ( If you were replying to the Yoshi Club... I don't know what to say)


----------



## Jacob (Aug 2, 2015)

yep


----------



## aericell (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## creamyy (Aug 2, 2015)

yepyep


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes!



Aithycou said:


> Yes. ( If you were replying to the Yoshi Club... I don't know what to say)



Start a Yoshi parade


----------



## Vanoaker (Aug 2, 2015)

Replied on my introduction post!


----------



## Locket (Aug 2, 2015)

No



ShinyYoshi said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> Start a Yoshi parade



YES! Let's start a yoshi fan club and yoshi festivities!


----------



## Kanaa (Aug 2, 2015)

yupp


----------



## Locket (Aug 2, 2015)

hmmmmm. Sorta


----------



## creamyy (Aug 2, 2015)

yep


----------



## jiny (Aug 2, 2015)

Nope


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 2, 2015)

I have seen you around ^.^


----------



## You got mail! (Aug 2, 2015)

Occasinaly I see you


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

ive seen u once or twice b4


----------



## Tianna (Aug 2, 2015)

Lol I saw you on the last forum game I visited. XD Small world.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

until today


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 2, 2015)

Seen you before


----------



## aericell (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Chaotix (Aug 2, 2015)

maybe

i've only seen your name twice on here.


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

u made a popular thread but other than that ive not seen u around


----------



## Rasha (Aug 2, 2015)

well I saw you today...and maybe yesterday also


----------



## aericell (Aug 2, 2015)

yep!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

Nope sorreh


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

not rly


----------



## inkling (Aug 2, 2015)

yesh. youve been super active


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

I dont believe so


----------



## okaimii (Aug 2, 2015)

A few times, yeah.


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 2, 2015)

Yeah.. I remember that signature. lmao


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

inkling said:


> yesh. youve been super active



im glad someone has noticed


----------



## JellyDitto (Aug 2, 2015)

Maybe a few times before.


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

u sold me a collectible a while back (idk which collectible bc i forgot)


----------



## okaimii (Aug 2, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## JellyDitto (Aug 2, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## You got mail! (Aug 3, 2015)

I see you once in a while xp


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 3, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rasha (Aug 3, 2015)

duh


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 3, 2015)

yup


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 3, 2015)

Naw


----------



## Tianna (Aug 3, 2015)

I see you everywhere lol XD.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

I haven't been in this thread in forever wow 

I've never seen you before


----------



## WonderK (Aug 3, 2015)

I've seen you around for the past two years. So definitely yes.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 3, 2015)

Rarely see you in the basement, but yes, of course.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 3, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Rarely see you in the basement, but yes, of course.



Last time I played any basement games was about... Four or so months ago I believe? It has been quite a while. Anyway, I've seen you around quite a bit.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 3, 2015)

yes


----------



## Flop (Aug 3, 2015)

Yuuup!


----------



## DinaAzz (Aug 4, 2015)

Nopee didn't see you x)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 4, 2015)

Nope, I don't think I have seen you.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Aug 4, 2015)

A bit, I've seen you around haha


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

same


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

hai :3


----------



## piichinu (Aug 4, 2015)

tyes


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

Umeko:Ello :3
piimisu:have seen u


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 4, 2015)

yessss


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

uhhh yes pls


----------



## You got mail! (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes I did


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

I've only seen you once before


----------



## aericell (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

More or less.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 4, 2015)

Haven't seen you before


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 4, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Rasha (Aug 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 4, 2015)

Totally


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

Totally! *-*


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes 

mango.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 4, 2015)

duh


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes
Vladimir FTW!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

turt turt ye


----------



## Tianna (Aug 4, 2015)

Nope, never seen you before.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

same but i like your avatar


----------



## Rasha (Aug 4, 2015)

I know everyone here lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

rly

yes


----------



## Rasha (Aug 4, 2015)

ya rly

hooolaaa


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## Chaotix (Aug 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rasha (Aug 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 4, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Tianna (Aug 4, 2015)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Chaotix (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes of course!

EDIT: That's was meant for Swiftstream but since Tianna is posted before me I'll just leave it here.


----------



## Tianna (Aug 4, 2015)

Lol of course I've seen you haha XD.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Athariel (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes, I've seen you a few times.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 4, 2015)

no but please be soon


----------



## aericell (Aug 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

I've seen you a lot now hehe


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 4, 2015)

I've been on a somewhat hiatus, but I do remember you. 
So, yipyup.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 4, 2015)

omg you're alive!!!!!! WELCOME BACK


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 4, 2015)

<.< You remember me? I've been logging in almost every day, except within the past week. I just haven't been posting. I'm always _around_. ^-^ 

Also, yes, you're supa famou. I remember.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 4, 2015)

yes i said in the marry thread that I would marry you


----------



## creamyy (Aug 4, 2015)

nope


----------



## kayleee (Aug 4, 2015)

nope


----------



## creamyy (Aug 4, 2015)

</3
yes


----------



## tokkio (Aug 4, 2015)

yep


----------



## creamyy (Aug 4, 2015)

yes
so many times haha


----------



## kayleee (Aug 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## creamyy (Aug 4, 2015)

yes.
didn't notice I said no the first time haha.


----------



## riummi (Aug 5, 2015)

i've never seen you ;u; but i guess somewhat famous c:


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 5, 2015)

Ye i see ya around


----------



## Miharu (Aug 5, 2015)

Nope ; v; First time seeing you.


----------



## riummi (Aug 5, 2015)

everywhere xD so ye


----------



## creamyy (Aug 5, 2015)

never seen you in my life
who are you?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 5, 2015)

-ninja'd by creamyy- ahahaha

Nope, first time seeing you ;v ;


----------



## riummi (Aug 5, 2015)

creamyy said:


> never seen you in my life
> who are you?



the question is, who are you? dun dun dunnnn


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 5, 2015)

I've seen you around.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 5, 2015)

riummi said:


> the question is, who are you? dun dun dunnnn



Yes I just quoted u in some other thread I think

Edit: okay darkdesertfox appeared but yes to you also


----------



## creamyy (Aug 5, 2015)

ye


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 5, 2015)

Wapwapnope.


----------



## creamyy (Aug 5, 2015)

</3
yes


----------



## jiny (Aug 5, 2015)

yesh


----------



## creamyy (Aug 5, 2015)

yea


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 5, 2015)

yes


----------



## davidlblack (Aug 5, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes, in fact I'm waiting for you to add me so I can visit your town! xD


----------



## aericell (Aug 5, 2015)

yes~


----------



## TwilightDragon (Aug 5, 2015)

hah. no


----------



## duckvely (Aug 5, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah, I see you too often. I wish more cat people commented in the Cats vs. Dogs thread.... >.>


----------



## Byngo (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't think so


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

I've seen you a few times...you're avatar freaks me out a bit... O.O


----------



## K i t t e n (Aug 5, 2015)

No, I'm kinda new so probably people won't recognize me


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

Nope, never seen you before, but your username is really cute! ^.^


----------



## aericell (Aug 5, 2015)

yes


----------



## Byngo (Aug 5, 2015)

Yea


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 5, 2015)

I suppose


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

I have, a few times :3


----------



## Byngo (Aug 5, 2015)

I've seen you a lot today lol


----------



## aericell (Aug 5, 2015)

yes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 5, 2015)

Very...


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 5, 2015)

I have seen you a lot of times, cheater.


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes.


(I'm sorry ;-


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeppers. :b


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 5, 2015)

Yup


----------



## aericell (Aug 5, 2015)

yess


----------



## milkyi (Aug 5, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## creamyy (Aug 5, 2015)

yes


----------



## duckvely (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Byngo (Aug 5, 2015)

sort of


----------



## Bellsprout (Aug 5, 2015)

Took me a moment to remember, but yes.


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 5, 2015)

A few times, yes.


----------



## Llust (Aug 5, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Rasha (Aug 5, 2015)

I know you


----------



## creamyy (Aug 5, 2015)

yepyep


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 5, 2015)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 5, 2015)

I've seen you once before


----------



## riummi (Aug 6, 2015)

uh huh!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes yes yes


----------



## okaimii (Aug 6, 2015)

Many times, yeah.


----------



## jiny (Aug 6, 2015)

sure


----------



## Wishes_Delicious (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah. I see you lots. •w•


----------



## Mayor-Bonnie (Aug 6, 2015)

Lol, probably not, but maybe after the contest I'll be known a little more? ;_;


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 6, 2015)

This is my first time seeing you ;-;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 6, 2015)

Obviously


----------



## Togekid (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah, saw your signature today!


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 6, 2015)

Nope


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 6, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2015)

no


----------



## mogyay (Aug 6, 2015)

yes, i remember going to your dream town a while ago i believe


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 6, 2015)

Nope, this is my first time seeing you.


----------



## aericell (Aug 6, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes you are.


----------



## aericell (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 6, 2015)

No (awesome sig btw though)


----------



## aericell (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Miharu (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes~ c:


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes



mitzi_crossing said:


> No (awesome sig btw though)



Thank you! ^w^


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2015)

Don't think so


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 6, 2015)

Yessssssssssss


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes bae I see you everywhere


----------



## Wishes_Delicious (Aug 6, 2015)

No. Never seen you


----------



## mogyay (Aug 6, 2015)

i don't think so but i like gloom a lot so hi


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 6, 2015)

I've only seen you today in another thread in the Basement.


----------



## Heyden (Aug 6, 2015)

nop


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 6, 2015)

no sorry


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## mogyay (Aug 6, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> Yes



yep, i'm basement happy tonight haha, i like your collectible line up


----------



## Jacob (Aug 6, 2015)

ya 
I have notice u tryna get red/pink collectibles?


----------



## riummi (Aug 6, 2015)

ew no


----------



## Jacob (Aug 6, 2015)

<333 yes


----------



## Rasha (Aug 6, 2015)

yes, you and that weird ass avatar of yours ^^


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 6, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 6, 2015)

yes ^-^


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2015)

sort of


----------



## aericell (Aug 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## Jacob (Aug 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## DinaAzz (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeahh


----------



## duckvely (Aug 6, 2015)

Nope


----------



## riummi (Aug 6, 2015)

yess


----------



## duckvely (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Aug 6, 2015)

yes!


----------



## duckvely (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## mintellect (Aug 6, 2015)

Ye.


----------



## duckvely (Aug 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 6, 2015)

Uh-huh


----------



## duckvely (Aug 6, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Jacob (Aug 6, 2015)

yes!


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 6, 2015)

Of course!


----------



## aericell (Aug 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## duckvely (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Rasumii (Aug 7, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 7, 2015)

No


----------



## Jacob (Aug 7, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rasha (Aug 7, 2015)

yes, omg dat collection arrangement tho


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 7, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 7, 2015)

yes!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes indeedy


----------



## okaimii (Aug 7, 2015)

Many times.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 7, 2015)

Ya! not a ton tho :/


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 7, 2015)

Yuuuup  ICE CREAMMMM


----------



## Byngo (Aug 7, 2015)

Yea


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 7, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## aericell (Aug 7, 2015)

yes


----------



## Jacob (Aug 7, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 7, 2015)

Absolutely.... not. xD


----------



## Rasha (Aug 7, 2015)

not really, but I def know who u r ^^


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 7, 2015)

Yass


----------



## Jacob (Aug 7, 2015)

yea


----------



## duckvely (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 7, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## duckvely (Aug 7, 2015)

yep


----------



## Buggy (Aug 7, 2015)

MOst likely. :3


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes.
Who's Henry? ?^?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 7, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Aug 7, 2015)

yep~


----------



## Buggy (Aug 7, 2015)

g u m m i said:


> Yes.
> Who's Henry? ?^?



Someone in my town~
Oh and yes, Happiness is a celeb


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 7, 2015)

Oh..Not like I watch people sleep, either


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 7, 2015)

Kinda I guess


----------



## Jacob (Aug 7, 2015)

yep


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Yea


----------



## Jacob (Aug 7, 2015)

yehhh ^-^


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 7, 2015)

yes


----------



## Athariel (Aug 7, 2015)

Yeah, once or twice.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 7, 2015)

mhm


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 7, 2015)

Of course


----------



## duckvely (Aug 7, 2015)

Kind of


----------



## aericell (Aug 7, 2015)

yess


----------



## okaimii (Aug 7, 2015)

I remember your username, I think.


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 7, 2015)

I think this is my first time seeing you...


----------



## aericell (Aug 7, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Aug 7, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Rasha (Aug 7, 2015)

never seen you before to be honest


----------



## aericell (Aug 8, 2015)

yup


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Togekid (Aug 8, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Jacob (Aug 8, 2015)

yup ;D


----------



## Albuns (Aug 8, 2015)

Still nup~ ;u;


----------



## doveling (Aug 8, 2015)

yep~


----------



## Jacob (Aug 8, 2015)

yea


----------



## aericell (Aug 8, 2015)

yas


----------



## okaimii (Aug 8, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Togekid (Aug 8, 2015)

No, sorry


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 8, 2015)

kind of


----------



## aericell (Aug 8, 2015)

yes


----------



## Togekid (Aug 8, 2015)

Not really


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Aug 8, 2015)

No but I would be happy to play with you!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 8, 2015)

I haven't seen you around before


----------



## Albuns (Aug 8, 2015)

Wasn't famous yesterday, still not famous today~


----------



## Togekid (Aug 8, 2015)

Rebekah Kicks said:


> No but I would be happy to play with you!



Thanks!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 8, 2015)

I don't think so


----------



## PHOENIX (Aug 8, 2015)

Seen you a couple of times


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 8, 2015)

I see ya around


----------



## Byngo (Aug 8, 2015)

yes c~:


----------



## ams (Aug 8, 2015)

only recently but yes c:


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 8, 2015)

Pretty sure I've seen your username before...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 9, 2015)

Yes, I see you around!


----------



## Rasha (Aug 9, 2015)

yo yo yoshiiiiii


----------



## ams (Aug 9, 2015)

aww yeah I remember seeing your pics after surgery in the "what do you look like" thread. hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 9, 2015)

hell ya


----------



## Byngo (Aug 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rasha (Aug 9, 2015)

ams said:


> aww yeah I remember seeing your pics after surgery in the "what do you look like" thread. hope you're feeling better!



aw I'm much better thank youuu :'D

- - - Post Merge - - -

also yes to everyone on this page hehe


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 9, 2015)

Of course, you're cookies


----------



## Rasha (Aug 9, 2015)

^ you have fantastish hair and eyes, also yoshi butt rulezz


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 9, 2015)

You're too kind :') all those photos you posted were bomb, even with bandages!


----------



## creamyy (Aug 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## Pearls (Aug 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Aug 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## Togekid (Aug 9, 2015)

Ja


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

Yas


----------



## Jacob (Aug 9, 2015)

yut


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 9, 2015)

Ya know it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

Mm hmm


----------



## Byngo (Aug 9, 2015)

a little


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

yes for sure


----------



## aericell (Aug 9, 2015)

yeaaa


----------



## Byngo (Aug 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## jiny (Aug 9, 2015)

yea


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 9, 2015)

i guess


----------



## Jacob (Aug 9, 2015)

yup


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 9, 2015)

You again??? lokjk 
yes!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

Ya dude


----------



## aericell (Aug 9, 2015)

yep!


----------



## ams (Aug 9, 2015)

...no?


----------



## Kess (Aug 9, 2015)

nope!


----------



## Pearls (Aug 9, 2015)

no


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

i think


----------



## aericell (Aug 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## ams (Aug 9, 2015)

hmm still no for you


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

I've seen you around a bit


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

yasss!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

Ditto


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

Ditto!


----------



## Rasha (Aug 9, 2015)

Scyther


----------



## Jacob (Aug 9, 2015)

yut


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

yas vladimir hater
EDIT:
Yep!


----------



## Rasha (Aug 9, 2015)

shat aap


----------



## aericell (Aug 9, 2015)

yess


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 9, 2015)

Yesss!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> shat aap



nuuuu :c
YoshiLover:Yasss!

ShinyYoshi VS Aithycou
The battle of the year


----------



## Rasha (Aug 9, 2015)

I've only seen you all the time


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I've only seen you all the time



Same


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 9, 2015)

we all famous up in here


----------



## Jacob (Aug 9, 2015)

hell ya


----------



## Shika (Aug 10, 2015)

Seen you a couple of times c:


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

Shika said:


> Seen you a couple of times c:



once i believe ;D


----------



## Rasha (Aug 10, 2015)

how you seen your post count today, dude? omg


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

yut

haha isnt it at around 250? i have been posting in that 15k tbt giveaway


----------



## Rasha (Aug 10, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> yut
> 
> haha isnt it at around 250? i have been posting in that 15k tbt giveaway



you better win that giveaway or else


----------



## Byngo (Aug 10, 2015)

yas


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

heck yaa


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 10, 2015)

Yup ^^


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

Nuuuup~


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

yusssssssss


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Byngo (Aug 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

yup


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Definitely


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

yas


----------



## PHOENIX (Aug 10, 2015)

Yessss


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Buggy (Aug 10, 2015)

Yesh, you are a ?єℓєвяιту.


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 10, 2015)

Awww thank you! But hey I've seen you a lot too! c:


----------



## AmaiiTenshii (Aug 10, 2015)

si


----------



## kayleee (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes I think so


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

yehhh


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

yea


----------



## AmenFashion (Aug 10, 2015)

Definitely


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes how can I not forget your sig


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 10, 2015)

nope


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

I think I've seen you before.


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 10, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 10, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm not sure :/


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 10, 2015)

Yess


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## mintellect (Aug 10, 2015)

Mm hmm.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 10, 2015)

of course


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

yehhh


----------



## AS176 (Aug 10, 2015)

Ya


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

ya


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 10, 2015)

Indeed


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

hells ya


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

i've never heard of half of these people.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't recognize you


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

yep


----------



## Byngo (Aug 10, 2015)

Yea


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't really know.


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

Seen you a few times today


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

Stiiiiill not famous. :U


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Stiiiiill not famous. :U



Your not famous. >:0


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

Phantom R said:


> Your not famous. >:0



You're not supportive. <:C


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> You're not supportive. <:C



This thread is from 08.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 10, 2015)

Phantom R said:


> This thread is from 08.



I'm from 76, I time traveled to the past.


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm from 76, I time traveled to the past.



I came from 0000


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

ya


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

yesss


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 10, 2015)

Yepp


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes I've seen you everywhere now


----------



## Flop (Aug 10, 2015)

Erm, I haven't seen you in a long time, but I definitely remember seeing you.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Haha you too!


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

ya


----------



## Jacob (Aug 10, 2015)

ya


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Aug 11, 2015)

ye


----------



## kayleee (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 11, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Rasha (Aug 11, 2015)

no *clicks on eggs bcuz fun*


----------



## cornimer (Aug 11, 2015)

I've seen you a couple of times!  c:


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 11, 2015)

No sorry ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> no *clicks on eggs bcuz fun*



Omg thank you now one of my eggs have hatched.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 11, 2015)

nope


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 11, 2015)

I have never seen you


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

Nuh.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeee!


----------



## Rasha (Aug 11, 2015)

sometimes I question the existence of this thread


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> sometimes I question the existence of this thread



and that means?


----------



## alesha (Aug 11, 2015)

I know you ^ I'm your stalker...or the other way round lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

alesha said:


> I know you ^ I'm your stalker...or the other way round lol



lel,i appreciate ur stalking!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

No stalkers, no fame, no problem~


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 11, 2015)

Seen you :3


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

You're not gunna stalk me. :U


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 11, 2015)

yup


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Misslily:Yep!
Alby-kun:born in september 1,
DawnPiplup:Yep


----------



## aericell (Aug 11, 2015)

yep


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

Eww, I think Jetix wants to abandon Apple for me. He's been reading uup~

Nope.


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## aericell (Aug 11, 2015)

don't see you that much but i remember your sig


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Eww, I think Jetix wants to abandon Apple for me. He's been reading uup~
> 
> Nope.



lolnope


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Byngo (Aug 11, 2015)

no


----------



## aericell (Aug 11, 2015)

yes


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

yes


----------



## Byngo (Aug 11, 2015)

Ye


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 11, 2015)

mhm.


----------



## aericell (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Bowie (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

nope,sorry :C


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Bowie (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

hai


----------



## aericell (Aug 11, 2015)

yes


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes c:


----------



## Byngo (Aug 11, 2015)

yes because ur the crazy popsicle lady hehe


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## mogyay (Aug 11, 2015)

yes, i like your user title


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes c:


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes


----------



## cocobells (Aug 12, 2015)

Hmm...I don't think so :c


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Aug 12, 2015)

Nah


----------



## v0x (Aug 12, 2015)

No.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Aug 12, 2015)

No


----------



## Byngo (Aug 12, 2015)

kinda


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Aug 12, 2015)

Meh, collectable lineup and sig looks familiar but avatar and name don't lol.


----------



## v0x (Aug 12, 2015)

NOPE.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

yuhh


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Aug 12, 2015)

Yea


----------



## v0x (Aug 12, 2015)

No.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 12, 2015)

yes again lol


----------



## v0x (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah I've seen you around.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 12, 2015)

no


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Aug 12, 2015)

Kinda? XD


----------



## aericell (Aug 12, 2015)

yes


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Aug 12, 2015)

No


----------



## Albuns (Aug 12, 2015)

Nope


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 12, 2015)

yes


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Aug 12, 2015)

Nope


----------



## SockHead (Aug 12, 2015)

never


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 12, 2015)

yes


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Aug 12, 2015)

Nah

(but I like your town name XD)


----------



## v0x (Aug 12, 2015)

No.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

no


----------



## v0x (Aug 12, 2015)

No


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 12, 2015)

yes!


----------



## aericell (Aug 12, 2015)

Ya


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

Hmmm... Not really (Basement poster?)


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 12, 2015)

Yesss


----------



## JessSux (Aug 12, 2015)

Yep I've seen you


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

Ish


----------



## mintellect (Aug 12, 2015)

Ya


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 12, 2015)

A bit.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Eve (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't think so but, I'm not as active as I used to be.


----------



## okaimii (Aug 13, 2015)

This is the first time I've seen you.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 13, 2015)

yeeee


----------



## okaimii (Aug 13, 2015)

You're everywhere, yeah.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 13, 2015)

okaimii said:


> You're everywhere, yeah.



its weird i like ur user title?


----------



## okaimii (Aug 13, 2015)

Jetix said:


> its weird i like ur user title?



Is that a question or a statement?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 13, 2015)

okaimii said:


> Is that a question or a statement?



question


----------



## davroslek (Aug 13, 2015)

I think this is the first time I've seen the poster above me.


----------



## Chaotix (Aug 13, 2015)

First time that I've seen your name.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 13, 2015)

duh


----------



## okaimii (Aug 13, 2015)

You're everywhere too.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes! c:


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2015)

No idea! 'Don't think so.


----------



## okaimii (Aug 13, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

yusss


----------



## aericell (Aug 13, 2015)

yep


----------



## Blu Rose (Aug 13, 2015)

haha i have absolutely no idea as i love the basement and cellar they are my humble abode


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

yes


----------



## mogyay (Aug 13, 2015)

i feel like you had another name but yes!


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 13, 2015)

mogyay said:


> i feel like you had another name but yes!



She did. It was Umeko.

I've seen you before..


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 13, 2015)

yes


----------



## okaimii (Aug 13, 2015)

Not until now.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 13, 2015)

no


----------



## PHOENIX (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes! quite often recently!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 13, 2015)

yep


----------



## Albuns (Aug 13, 2015)

Most likely nut.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 13, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Most likely nut.



WE LITERALLY SEE EACHOTHER EVRYWHERE WAT U TALKIN ABOUT


----------



## okaimii (Aug 13, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 13, 2015)

Nope


----------



## okaimii (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 13, 2015)

okaimii said:


> Yeah.



yes


----------



## PHOENIX (Aug 13, 2015)

Don't think i've had the pleasure!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 13, 2015)

Haven't seen you yet.
On account of the fact that I haven't been in the basement of TBT in half a year.


----------



## Locket (Aug 13, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Byngo (Aug 13, 2015)

Kinda


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 13, 2015)

Yup


----------



## okaimii (Aug 14, 2015)

Of course.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

yehh


----------



## Damniel (Aug 14, 2015)

No


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 14, 2015)

I feel like I haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> No



omg stop

and yeah


----------



## JellyDitto (Aug 14, 2015)

Ive seen you a lot of times before.


----------



## tokkio (Aug 14, 2015)

yep


----------



## JellyDitto (Aug 14, 2015)

Never.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

yes


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 14, 2015)

definitely


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 14, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> definitely



Heck yeah!


----------



## Chaotix (Aug 14, 2015)

Maybe and i've seen your name a few times.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 14, 2015)

Don't really know you.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

First time seeing you ; v; So nope!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 14, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Rasha (Aug 14, 2015)

duh


----------



## mogyay (Aug 14, 2015)

yep!


----------



## okaimii (Aug 14, 2015)

Uh-huh.


----------



## PHOENIX (Aug 14, 2015)

Yus!!


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 14, 2015)

nope.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

yuhhh


----------



## okaimii (Aug 14, 2015)

I see you everywhere.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

okaimii said:


> I see you everywhere.



yes

and i always lurk in the marketplace, animal crossing nl threads, belltree hq, basement, and museum shop haha


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 14, 2015)

ye


----------



## Damniel (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes I love Lon'qu from fire emblem


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 14, 2015)

yeeeeppp. He is like my third favorite character lmao.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 14, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't just know you I lo-... I'm your friend maybe


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

didnt you come back recently? Ive seen u somewhere 2 days ago


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 14, 2015)

NOPe


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> NOPe



stop

and yes


----------



## sock (Aug 14, 2015)

Seen you around


----------



## Miye27 (Aug 14, 2015)

saw you before


----------



## Byngo (Aug 14, 2015)

I dint think so


----------



## Rasha (Aug 14, 2015)

Illuminatty


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 14, 2015)

you p famous


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes :U


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes! c:


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 14, 2015)

Yee


----------



## creamyy (Aug 14, 2015)

yes


----------



## riummi (Aug 14, 2015)

Ye


----------



## aericell (Aug 14, 2015)

yes


----------



## duckvely (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 14, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Aug 14, 2015)

yes! congrats on ur wedding btw


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 14, 2015)

thanks! ^•^


----------



## Byngo (Aug 14, 2015)

after that marriage, yes


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2015)

yes because you ALMOST DESTROYED MY WEDDING.
but you behaved!


----------



## JessSux (Aug 15, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 15, 2015)

no, sorry :s


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2015)

yus


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 15, 2015)

Yup


----------



## okaimii (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2015)

yep


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 15, 2015)

Nope

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninjad uhh kinda


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 15, 2015)

Maybe. I'm not sure.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 15, 2015)

yesss


----------



## Hikari (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## PHOENIX (Aug 15, 2015)

Noooope never!


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 15, 2015)

Uh-Huh ^


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 15, 2015)

I've seen you around before.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 15, 2015)

yes


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 15, 2015)

I've only seen you a thousand times.


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2015)

yus <3
lol


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't think I've seen you before.
jk lol yas


----------



## Albuns (Aug 15, 2015)

Still nup. o u e


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2015)

yes


----------



## Damniel (Aug 15, 2015)

yes


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2015)

yes


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 15, 2015)

definitely


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2015)

yes


----------



## Kanaa (Aug 15, 2015)

ye


----------



## Mango (Aug 16, 2015)

YEAHHH kanaaaaa


----------



## okaimii (Aug 16, 2015)

nah


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

yehhhh


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 16, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## okaimii (Aug 16, 2015)

ye


----------



## Byngo (Aug 16, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Aug 16, 2015)

yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 16, 2015)

Mmmmmaaayyyybbbbeeee


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Aug 25, 2015)

yup


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 25, 2015)

No


----------



## Albuns (Aug 25, 2015)

Nut really o:


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 25, 2015)

no


----------



## Thatweirdhetalian (Aug 25, 2015)

nah


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 25, 2015)

no..


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

ya


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 25, 2015)

yup


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah!


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 25, 2015)

Of course :roll eyes:
I made my own emoji:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I call it Derp. You like?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 25, 2015)

Yush~


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 25, 2015)

Yh


----------



## Rasha (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't think so..


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

yea


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 25, 2015)

nope!
jk hi jacob


----------



## Albuns (Aug 25, 2015)

Somewhat, I've seen you at places before, but never too often~


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

Seen you around quite s bit.


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 25, 2015)

yup


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

yehh


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 25, 2015)

very lol


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

See you every now and then. (Not)


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 25, 2015)

ALL THE TIME


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes we see each other everywhere


----------



## mogyay (Aug 25, 2015)

did you used to have a diff username? i don't think i've seen you which is weird considering your post count


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah I used to be Sparro.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 25, 2015)

yes


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 25, 2015)

Nope, I like your pinwheel though!


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 25, 2015)

yep ;p


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

yes.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 25, 2015)

duh


----------



## The Bell Eater (Aug 25, 2015)

Not even, I just joined this forum :\


----------



## lars708 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nope hahah! How am i supposed to know you? Welcome to the forum :3


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yah kitty and pizza relationship ftw


----------



## Rasha (Aug 25, 2015)

...pizza


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

I GOTHE WRONG PAGE
I've seen you now and again.


----------



## lars708 (Aug 25, 2015)

PIIIIIZZZAAAAAAAAAAA XD And no you are not famous on tbt but i certainly do happen to know you... >:3


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

I am in the basement. Lol
I happen to know you too


----------



## Rasha (Aug 25, 2015)

this is very interesting...lol


----------



## Jacob (Aug 25, 2015)

yah


----------



## aericell (Aug 25, 2015)

yas


----------



## Rasha (Aug 25, 2015)

only everyday, sista!


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 25, 2015)

yeah


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 25, 2015)

yes I've seen you


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 27, 2015)

I've seen you around c: not much, though


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes!!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## JessSux (Aug 27, 2015)

Ya


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 27, 2015)

no


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah!


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Aug 27, 2015)

nope


----------



## laurenx (Aug 27, 2015)

nooope


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 27, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Joy (Aug 27, 2015)

Nopeee


----------



## Peter (Aug 27, 2015)

nope


----------



## aericell (Aug 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## earthquake (Aug 27, 2015)

no

i used to be v a n i l l a


----------



## Rasha (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't think so


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 27, 2015)

I think I seen you around before.


----------



## aericell (Aug 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 28, 2015)

yeeeee


----------



## aericell (Aug 28, 2015)

yas girl


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

I have seen you once or twice when I am wandering around in the basement.


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 28, 2015)

yus


----------



## piichinu (Aug 28, 2015)

kinda sorta


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Who is your face?


----------



## AS176 (Aug 28, 2015)

Ya. Wait no. Wait ya. Wait no. 

- - - Post Merge - - -
Yes


----------



## alesha (Aug 28, 2015)

No! 
Who are you? 


I HAVEN'T SEEN THE 3 ABOVE!!!!


----------



## axo (Aug 28, 2015)

Never seen you :3


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

Beeeeeeeeemomomomomoomomommomomomomomo.
Yes,


----------



## axo (Aug 28, 2015)

Woooo  Im famous

I've seen u a couple times :3


----------



## alesha (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes, and you've seen me once here! I've seen you twice here!


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

Kinda!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

Seen you around lately~


----------



## axo (Aug 28, 2015)

Like i said I've seen you a couple times, i know dub thee to be famous.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 28, 2015)

of course


----------



## axo (Aug 28, 2015)

omg since when am I famous tho

You're obviously famous, I see you all the time like everywhere


----------



## Raffy (Aug 28, 2015)

kinda? I see you in most places ^^


----------



## Rasha (Aug 28, 2015)

I know you from tbt marketplace ^^


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 28, 2015)

I think so. I see you around a lot.


----------



## axo (Aug 28, 2015)

I just saw you like 10 minutes ago. Im pretty sure you're famous.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

Definitely seen you around! :')


----------



## axo (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey I'd marry you 100% famous


----------



## Rasha (Aug 28, 2015)

why won't you marry me? *sob*
jk


----------



## axo (Aug 28, 2015)

*pets* I'd totally marry you.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 28, 2015)

No


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 28, 2015)

yaaa


----------



## duckvely (Aug 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Aug 28, 2015)

ye


----------



## axo (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes


----------



## duckvely (Aug 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Aug 28, 2015)

I can't say I've seen you around on the forums


----------



## duckvely (Aug 28, 2015)

no


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 28, 2015)

Yaa


----------



## axo (Aug 28, 2015)

Definitely


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 28, 2015)

I don't think so..


----------



## duckvely (Aug 28, 2015)

no


----------



## axo (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Aug 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## duckvely (Aug 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## axo (Aug 28, 2015)

Already said this but yup


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Haven't seen you around


----------



## aericell (Aug 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## axo (Aug 28, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 28, 2015)

yes.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes ma'am


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Seen you around


----------



## aericell (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Seen you around too


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

Yeah, defs seen you around


----------



## Jacob (Aug 28, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Yes ma'am



haha im a guy

and no :/


----------



## duckvely (Aug 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

I haven't seen you just kidding


----------



## Jacob (Aug 28, 2015)

yeah.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Never ever seen you
kidding, don't **** your pants over it


----------



## Jacob (Aug 28, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

Seen you around


----------



## duckvely (Aug 28, 2015)

no


----------



## aericell (Aug 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## duckvely (Aug 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 29, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> yes



Of course.


----------



## duckvely (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Aug 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## axo (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes


----------



## duckvely (Aug 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2015)

Seen you around


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 29, 2015)

Yeah, see ya


----------



## duckvely (Aug 29, 2015)

no


----------



## axo (Aug 29, 2015)

Yup


----------



## duckvely (Aug 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## JeffreyAC (Aug 29, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> yes



Of course!

- - - Post Merge - - -



JeffreyAC said:


> Of course!



Yes


----------



## duckvely (Aug 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Aug 29, 2015)

ya


----------



## JessSux (Aug 29, 2015)

don't think so...


----------



## duckvely (Aug 29, 2015)

no


----------



## aericell (Aug 29, 2015)

yes again


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes indeed, madonna


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2015)

Seen you around town


----------



## axo (Aug 29, 2015)

I haven't seen you much but I've seen your threads a lot, so yeah.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## axo (Aug 29, 2015)

Duh


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

Yup~


----------



## Peter (Aug 29, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Yup~



yes omg i die everytime i see your gudetama sig it completes me


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 29, 2015)

I don't think I've seen you at all.


----------



## AS176 (Aug 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 29, 2015)

no


----------



## axo (Aug 29, 2015)

Never seen you


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 29, 2015)

Yeah I've talked to you


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Meh, yes.


----------



## axo (Aug 29, 2015)

No...

WOO 1600'TH POST


----------



## Pearls (Aug 29, 2015)

no


----------



## axo (Aug 29, 2015)

No


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 29, 2015)

Yaaa


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 29, 2015)

No


----------



## axo (Aug 29, 2015)

Ya


----------



## piichinu (Aug 29, 2015)

hmm ive never seen u b4


----------



## axo (Aug 29, 2015)

Never seen u either


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 29, 2015)

yea


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Yep, I've seen you around before~ ^^


----------



## raeyoung (Aug 29, 2015)

yup.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Fo' sho'~


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2015)

YEAHHHHH


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes lots of times.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2015)

Yup


----------



## aericell (Aug 30, 2015)

yes


----------



## piichinu (Aug 30, 2015)

yea


----------



## axo (Aug 30, 2015)

Now that I think about it, I see you all the time. Yes


----------



## Jacob (Aug 30, 2015)

yeeee


----------



## axo (Aug 30, 2015)

Very <3


----------



## aericell (Aug 30, 2015)

yes


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Aug 30, 2015)

Ahahahahahaha, yeah, super


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 30, 2015)

Nope no one truly dosent no one thing about me


----------



## aericell (Aug 30, 2015)

yes


----------



## Jacob (Aug 30, 2015)

no who r u


----------



## aericell (Aug 30, 2015)

are you new idk if i've seen you either


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

I've seen ya


----------



## Athera (Aug 30, 2015)

yup.


----------



## aericell (Aug 30, 2015)

i think so


----------



## Peter (Aug 30, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 30, 2015)

Neeveerr


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

yaaa


----------



## duckvely (Aug 30, 2015)

kind of


----------



## aericell (Aug 30, 2015)

yes


----------



## duckvely (Aug 30, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rasha (Aug 30, 2015)

I see you all the time. is that you? you look so lovely <3


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 30, 2015)

yaa


----------



## Peter (Aug 30, 2015)

nope


----------



## tokkio (Aug 30, 2015)

once or twice..


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Aug 30, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 30, 2015)

pretty sure i have


----------



## axo (Aug 30, 2015)

Like once


----------



## Peter (Aug 30, 2015)

yes!


----------



## axo (Aug 30, 2015)

Yup you are c:


----------



## duckvely (Aug 30, 2015)

yes


----------



## axo (Aug 30, 2015)

Yus


----------



## riummi (Aug 30, 2015)

yea


----------



## duckvely (Aug 30, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

yeaa


----------



## duckvely (Aug 30, 2015)

yep


----------



## aericell (Aug 30, 2015)

yes


----------



## JessSux (Aug 30, 2015)

yes


----------



## duckvely (Aug 30, 2015)

no


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 30, 2015)

I think so


----------



## duckvely (Aug 30, 2015)

yes


----------



## tokkio (Aug 30, 2015)

yep


----------



## Chaotix (Aug 30, 2015)

yup


----------



## duckvely (Aug 30, 2015)

no


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 30, 2015)

ya


----------



## riummi (Aug 31, 2015)

i've just seen you today

yupp


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

ya


----------



## piichinu (Aug 31, 2015)

no


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

who tf r u


----------



## piichinu (Aug 31, 2015)

no'


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

yes


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 31, 2015)

no


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

yes


----------



## riummi (Aug 31, 2015)

Yess


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 31, 2015)

yup for sure!


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

Definitely.


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 31, 2015)

Sure have!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Aug 31, 2015)

I wish


----------



## tokkio (Aug 31, 2015)

yah


----------



## Rasha (Aug 31, 2015)

Godzilla


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

yas


----------



## tokkio (Aug 31, 2015)

yeppp


----------



## piichinu (Aug 31, 2015)

Ye


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

Kinda


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 31, 2015)

yup


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

yes


----------



## tokkio (Aug 31, 2015)

yuh


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 31, 2015)

yesh


----------



## axo (Aug 31, 2015)

I think so x3


----------



## GalacticGhost (Aug 31, 2015)

It would be pretty crazy if I was, considering the fact that I only joined yesterday.


----------



## Tael (Aug 31, 2015)

I've seen you once <:


----------



## axo (Aug 31, 2015)

You're so famous CAN I HAVE YOUR AUTOGRAPH


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

yusss


----------



## axo (Aug 31, 2015)

aw ninja''d anyway I've never seen Tael

- - - Post Merge - - -

HEY MOKO I LOVE U

- - - Post Merge - - -

double ninja'd tho


----------



## Tael (Aug 31, 2015)

I've seen you before, and you can have my autograph anyway if you want


----------



## axo (Aug 31, 2015)

*takes autograph* I've never seen you but I like your avatar


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeep, seen ya


----------



## piichinu (Aug 31, 2015)

Ehh almost


----------



## Rasha (Aug 31, 2015)

yes, I see you everywhere


----------



## axo (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Rasha (Aug 31, 2015)

ya, u play mafia and likes the basement ^^


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 31, 2015)

No u fkn scrub

git gud


----------



## Rasha (Aug 31, 2015)

puh-lease


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 31, 2015)

ur only fab cuz of ur siggie...

ur as famous as Jaden Smith after he removed his twitter

get rekt scrub lel


----------



## axo (Aug 31, 2015)

i dont know u


----------



## Rasha (Aug 31, 2015)

00jachna said:


> ur only fab cuz of ur siggie...
> 
> ur as famous as Jaden Smith after he removed his twitter
> 
> get rekt scrub lel


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

Seen you around.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

yasss


----------



## T-Kun (Aug 31, 2015)

No!


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 31, 2015)

Yup


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 31, 2015)

ya every so often


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 31, 2015)

Yas


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

Kinda


----------



## okaimii (Aug 31, 2015)

oh ye


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

All the time


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

yep


----------



## Samanthers (^-^) (Aug 31, 2015)

Maybe once.... Not too sure


----------



## okaimii (Aug 31, 2015)

nope


----------



## Rasha (Aug 31, 2015)

of course


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 31, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

haven't seen ya around


----------



## Rasha (Aug 31, 2015)

eh I know both of you :3


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

yeah I know you too


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2015)

Know you too.


----------



## Samanthers (^-^) (Aug 31, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

yes


----------



## Rasha (Aug 31, 2015)

I know all of you ;w;


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

I've seen you around a lot ;-;


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

yep


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2015)

no, I almost never see you


----------



## Jacob (Aug 31, 2015)

yehhh


----------



## okaimii (Aug 31, 2015)

no


----------



## duckvely (Aug 31, 2015)

yes


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 31, 2015)

Nopenope


----------



## Jacob (Aug 31, 2015)

ya


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 31, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> ya


ya i've seen u!! hey bean


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 31, 2015)

look at my signature


----------



## Esphas (Aug 31, 2015)

i dont believe ive seen you before


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

yas


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 1, 2015)

yeee


----------



## okaimii (Sep 1, 2015)

nope


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 1, 2015)

Of course!


----------



## aericell (Sep 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeppers


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

Haven't seen ya, but you seem active c:


----------



## T-Kun (Sep 1, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

nop


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

Aye~


----------



## milkday (Sep 1, 2015)

Nope ;-; (unless you see me being desperate for Drake)


----------



## Xeno1000 (Sep 1, 2015)

Nope, not at all.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

Yessir


----------



## rubyy (Sep 1, 2015)

a lot


----------



## lars708 (Sep 1, 2015)

NEVAH SEEN U


----------



## aericell (Sep 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## duckvely (Sep 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

yesss


----------



## rubyy (Sep 1, 2015)

yep


----------



## aericell (Sep 1, 2015)

yes!


----------



## cornimer (Sep 1, 2015)

No, sorry.  :c


----------



## duckvely (Sep 1, 2015)

no


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 1, 2015)

nope


----------



## aericell (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Rasha (Sep 1, 2015)

everyday, all the time, everywhere


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## aericell (Sep 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 2, 2015)

Yaa


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Nah!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

nnneh


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

yah


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 2, 2015)

nay


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Dilute said:


> nay



Yes you are lol xP

Me no


----------



## zxcvbnm (Sep 2, 2015)

No


----------



## Rasha (Sep 2, 2015)

oh you're a new member! *hugs*
welcome and hope to see more of you 
the basement can get addictive sometimes I guess. no idea why


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 2, 2015)

Oh I see you all the time. I love that.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 2, 2015)

well then you're lucky because I ain't going anywhere lmao


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 2, 2015)

Sounds like I'm the luckiest guy alive.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

Aye~


----------



## cornimer (Sep 2, 2015)

I've seen you a couple of times.  c:


----------



## milkday (Sep 2, 2015)

i've seen you so many times, vanessa


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 2, 2015)

nah


----------



## rubyy (Sep 2, 2015)

no


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 2, 2015)

Yeah, quite a bit.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 2, 2015)

I believe you are


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

yesss


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Albuns (Sep 2, 2015)

Indeed! ^^


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

yes!


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 2, 2015)

I've never seen you... we prolly don't hang out in the same boards


----------



## Rasha (Sep 2, 2015)

well, my profile is full of you


----------



## duckvely (Sep 2, 2015)

yes


----------



## milkday (Sep 2, 2015)

Idk... I post a heckuva lot


----------



## duckvely (Sep 2, 2015)

no


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2015)

no

don't see ya that often


----------



## duckvely (Sep 2, 2015)

No


----------



## cornimer (Sep 2, 2015)

Sorry, I've never seen you before.


----------



## duckvely (Sep 2, 2015)

no


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

yas


----------



## Jacob (Sep 2, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Esphas (Sep 2, 2015)

yes


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

no way loser


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

yes


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

in the basement i think


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes I did cx


----------



## Byngo (Sep 2, 2015)

maybe


----------



## duckvely (Sep 2, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Sep 3, 2015)

yea


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

Yas


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Probably (I've just seen you today though so idk) ^^


----------



## aericell (Sep 5, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Jacob (Sep 5, 2015)

yeh


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 5, 2015)

Yass


----------



## aericell (Sep 5, 2015)

yeah


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 6, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

Yea


----------



## Rasha (Sep 6, 2015)

you're everywhere ~


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

Just like you areee~


----------



## okaimii (Sep 6, 2015)

who r u


----------



## Rasha (Sep 6, 2015)

we can make a team lmao


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

Can I be a part of it


----------



## uriri (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 6, 2015)

I've seen you around before. I'm familar with that siggy


----------



## sock (Sep 6, 2015)

Yeah I've seen you!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 6, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

Yessir


----------



## uriri (Sep 6, 2015)

Definitely


----------



## Rasha (Sep 6, 2015)

I know that signature! you changed your username


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Very much so


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes you are


----------



## jiny (Sep 6, 2015)

Of course you are.


----------



## AS176 (Sep 6, 2015)

Indeed


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yea


----------



## lars708 (Sep 6, 2015)

Nooooo sorry


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 6, 2015)

nope


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

You're known I think


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Sep 6, 2015)

yeah for sure


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yess


----------



## lars708 (Sep 6, 2015)

I do now! Hi! Haha


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yes, hi!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

you post a lot in the basement


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

Yuss


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

yeah


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## riummi (Sep 6, 2015)

of course


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 6, 2015)

yaa


----------



## Raffy (Sep 6, 2015)

yeah


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 6, 2015)

I believe it's well established that you are.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yeahhh you are famouz


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 7, 2015)

Haven't seen you before ):


----------



## Rasha (Sep 7, 2015)

to everyone on this page; yes


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 7, 2015)

R-Cookies of course.

YES


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yes


----------



## inkling (Sep 7, 2015)

yes


----------



## Xeno1000 (Sep 7, 2015)

Nope


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 7, 2015)

nope


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 7, 2015)

yep


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 7, 2015)

yes


----------



## kayleee (Sep 7, 2015)

Naw


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yea


----------



## Peter (Sep 7, 2015)

yesss c:


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 7, 2015)

yes


----------



## AS176 (Sep 7, 2015)

Ye


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 7, 2015)

yep


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

ye


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 7, 2015)

yes


----------



## lars708 (Sep 7, 2015)

Nope sowwy


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 7, 2015)

somewhat yes


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Very much


----------



## cornimer (Sep 7, 2015)

I've never seen you before, sorry.  :c


----------



## ~NinfiaLazuli~ (Sep 7, 2015)

I think I've seen you a few times before!


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Sep 7, 2015)

Once?


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 7, 2015)

yes hehe >w<


----------



## ~NinfiaLazuli~ (Sep 7, 2015)

I've seen you loads of times


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 7, 2015)

yep


----------



## duckvely (Sep 7, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yesss


----------



## ~NinfiaLazuli~ (Sep 7, 2015)

I see around you a lot :0


----------



## duckvely (Sep 7, 2015)

no


----------



## Peter (Sep 7, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

yas


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 7, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 7, 2015)

noo


----------



## duckvely (Sep 7, 2015)

yess


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 7, 2015)

yaa dood i played tetris with u and ur sister last night


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

umm not really?


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 7, 2015)

Moko said:


> umm not really?



not at all.


----------



## duckvely (Sep 7, 2015)

yes


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 7, 2015)

yes plenty of times


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

kinda


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## duckvely (Sep 7, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 7, 2015)

yep


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 7, 2015)

yep


----------



## Peter (Sep 8, 2015)

yeah


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

yep!


----------



## Peter (Sep 8, 2015)

yesss!


----------



## JessSux (Sep 8, 2015)

nope


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2015)

yes


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2015)

Seen you


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 9, 2015)

yep


----------



## okaimii (Sep 9, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 9, 2015)

those boots. of course


----------



## Sanxithe (Sep 9, 2015)

Not really

No one sees me (._.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 9, 2015)

Nope ):


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2015)

ya


----------



## lars708 (Sep 9, 2015)

Yus


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 9, 2015)

yup


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 9, 2015)

Yep


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

yeah


----------



## lars708 (Sep 9, 2015)

piichinu said:


> yeah



I do not really know you but i have seen you here and there :3


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 9, 2015)

Yee


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah, erroneously famous


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2015)

yas


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

ye


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2015)

Seen you around.


----------



## Peter (Sep 9, 2015)

yesss


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 9, 2015)

Kind of :33


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

ya


----------



## Toadette (Sep 9, 2015)

I've seen you a couple times today!


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 10, 2015)

Yep


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 10, 2015)

yupyup


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

Never seen you


----------



## riummi (Sep 10, 2015)

Ya


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

Seen you


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 10, 2015)

Yasss


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

Nope, not at all
Jkjk you're active as hell dude 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got ninja'd lol

Yess


----------



## lars708 (Sep 10, 2015)

Only from here


----------



## kayleee (Sep 10, 2015)

No sry


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

Ya


----------



## Peter (Sep 10, 2015)

yesss c:


----------



## pandapples (Sep 10, 2015)

yup


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

yes ma'am, very c:


----------



## lars708 (Sep 10, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

haaaai.


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 10, 2015)

yush


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

hail il palazzo


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

Lol who are you m8


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

u w0t m8


----------



## Peter (Sep 10, 2015)

yeah c:


----------



## Byngo (Sep 10, 2015)

no


----------



## piichinu (Sep 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

Very :')


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 10, 2015)

indeed


----------



## piichinu (Sep 10, 2015)

well ive seen you a lot buuut i wouldnt say that you were famous sorry


----------



## kyoko xo (Sep 10, 2015)

yep


----------



## lars708 (Sep 10, 2015)

piichinu said:


> well ive seen you a lot buuut i wouldnt say that you were famous sorry



Omg that perfectly describes how i think of you! I could be wrong though...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

yeeee


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

yea


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 10, 2015)

Somewhat


----------



## AS176 (Sep 10, 2015)

Nein


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## lars708 (Sep 10, 2015)

I know you from here, but never saw you elsewhere


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

yuuuu


----------



## rubyy (Sep 10, 2015)

ye


----------



## Esphas (Sep 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Yeah



I'm mostly on here and Brewster's, so yeah.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes BTW


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

yiiiis yis yis


----------



## Jacob (Sep 10, 2015)

yehh


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## kyoko xo (Sep 10, 2015)

seen ya


----------



## lars708 (Sep 10, 2015)

Never seen you sorry...


----------



## Jacob (Sep 10, 2015)

yeah


----------



## duckvely (Sep 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## AS176 (Sep 10, 2015)

No


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

yeah you and your vibrant case


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

Yep, I see you around from time to time~


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 10, 2015)

yep


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 10, 2015)

nope


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 10, 2015)

hehe yes and nope ^^


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 10, 2015)

Now ive seen you.











unfortunately , haha jk jk


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 10, 2015)

nope


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 10, 2015)

nah


----------



## Palamon (Sep 10, 2015)

I don't think so?


----------



## okaimii (Sep 10, 2015)

nope


----------



## gababy (Sep 10, 2015)

i've seen you around a ton


----------



## okaimii (Sep 10, 2015)

i dont think so


----------



## duckvely (Sep 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## pandapples (Sep 10, 2015)

yes!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

Rarely see you


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## JessSux (Sep 11, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 11, 2015)

Not really


----------



## Rasha (Sep 11, 2015)

your name is always under today's top ten posters


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 11, 2015)

Eh I probably just need a life  jk I'm stuck at home all days cuz exams. This was inevitable 

Also you're super popular :33


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

yeee


----------



## Athera (Sep 11, 2015)

sure have


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 11, 2015)

nope


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

yeesess


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

Everyone knows you


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

Yas


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 11, 2015)

Yess


----------



## Damniel (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes I do. 
And bump.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 18, 2015)

yeah


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## cornimer (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes c:


----------



## Lily. (Oct 18, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Locket (Oct 18, 2015)

Not really


----------



## cornimer (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

Yeah, I think so...


----------



## Heyden (Oct 18, 2015)

not really I guess


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

Nope :3


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2015)

maybe.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 18, 2015)

Not sure first time I've seen you I think


----------



## cornimer (Oct 18, 2015)

I've never seen you before. But hi!  c:
Unless you changed your username...


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

Wait no - I have! I ordered from your shop :3


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2015)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Not sure first time I've seen you I think



you have seen me many times before, I remember.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> maybe.



U r kidding m8

We were mega posting together 

Y u do dis ;-;


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 18, 2015)

Yesh! I've seen you around plenty o' times x3


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

Yeah course bro


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 18, 2015)

yep


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

Like once or twice


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2015)

I see you everyday.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 18, 2015)

Same


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 18, 2015)

All the time everywhere yes

NINJA'D

But I have seen you


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 18, 2015)

Sorry no


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 18, 2015)

No, but I don't know anybody and nobody knows me lololol.

Edit: this was meant for jetix xD


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 18, 2015)

'Course we know you


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 18, 2015)

Dinosaur~Wolf said:


> 'Course we know you



I know you B)


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Oct 18, 2015)

Kinda! Yep! :3


----------



## riummi (Oct 18, 2015)

not really ;u;


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 18, 2015)

OmgItsAbigail said:


> Kinda! Yep! :3



Same goes for you, I think I've seen your user before lol. Sometimes I just click on random users who are online. XD


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Oct 18, 2015)

xD


----------



## Peter (Oct 18, 2015)

yesss of course c:

whoa like 4 people commented at once i meant riummi hahaha

no sorry


----------



## Albuns (Oct 18, 2015)

Ya, I think you're pretty popular~ o:


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't know anyone xD


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 18, 2015)

I've seen you before




NINJA'D


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Oct 18, 2015)

For Me Yes^^


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2015)

ninja'd
hmm not yet.


----------



## Peter (Oct 18, 2015)

yeah i always see you!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2015)

I remember that avatar.


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Oct 18, 2015)

Yass


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 18, 2015)

always


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

yas


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2015)

yes.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 18, 2015)

I guess so, yeah.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 18, 2015)

I've seen you around


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2015)

no.


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 18, 2015)

y e s


----------



## riummi (Oct 18, 2015)

not really


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2015)

that signature, I see it all the time.


----------



## lizzy541 (Oct 18, 2015)

yeah


----------



## mintellect (Oct 18, 2015)

No


----------



## cornimer (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't think I have seen you before.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 18, 2015)

You have, I'm Magic Marshmallow, remember?


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 18, 2015)

Don't Think I have seen you.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2015)

no. but I've seen you a few times before.


----------



## riummi (Oct 18, 2015)

of course


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2015)

yes.


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 18, 2015)

-> Yes


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes Kinda For Me Yas xD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2015)

No


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 18, 2015)

Seen them around before


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2015)

no.


----------



## Megan. (Oct 18, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## aericell (Oct 18, 2015)

Yess


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2015)

yes.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Oct 19, 2015)

yeah


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 19, 2015)

Yup, multiple times


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## laurenx (Oct 19, 2015)

No


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 19, 2015)

I guess so.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 19, 2015)

yea


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 19, 2015)

Don't think I've seen you much, but then again I've been on and off here recently xD


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 19, 2015)

Yeah I've seen you around.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 19, 2015)

yes.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Oct 19, 2015)

No.(but your avatar and signature are awesome)


----------



## Zane (Oct 19, 2015)

yeah!!


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 19, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2015)

yess


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 19, 2015)

yupp~


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 19, 2015)

nope

I have never seens you


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2015)

yasss


----------



## Zane (Oct 19, 2015)

no, are you new? welcome to tbt!


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 19, 2015)

Nope


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 19, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2015)

Zane said:


> no, are you new? welcome to tbt!



hi major troll

also yes @00jachna


----------



## lars708 (Oct 19, 2015)

Yeeeee


----------



## aericell (Oct 19, 2015)

yes


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 19, 2015)

not until now


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 19, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 19, 2015)

I think so.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 19, 2015)

i believe so


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes. Everywhere.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 19, 2015)

not really


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 19, 2015)

I think so


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 19, 2015)

Wouldn't say famous but I've seen them around enough.


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 19, 2015)

Pretty sure I've seen you around.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 19, 2015)

I've seen you on these threads and a couple of others. ^^


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

I've seen you on an art thread c:


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 19, 2015)

considering you've 2459 posts in less than 2 months, yes


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 19, 2015)

Seen you around quite a bit.


----------



## milkday (Oct 19, 2015)

Seen you a fair bit


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Esphas (Oct 19, 2015)

quite a bit

ninjad, yeah


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 19, 2015)

Um yeah.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 19, 2015)

yes.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 19, 2015)

ya


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 19, 2015)

Yush


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## aericell (Oct 19, 2015)

Only the past couple days


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Oct 19, 2015)

Once or twice.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 19, 2015)

nip nop


----------



## laurenx (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes lmao


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 19, 2015)

Seen your user but I don't see you much I think. XD


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 19, 2015)

nope


----------



## Jacob (Oct 19, 2015)

yeh


----------



## aericell (Oct 19, 2015)

Yeeeee


----------



## Rasha (Oct 19, 2015)

of course


----------



## Heyden (Oct 19, 2015)

yep


----------



## Peter (Oct 19, 2015)

yeahhh c:


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 19, 2015)

I've seen you on this thread and a few other threads maybe xD


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 19, 2015)

Haven't seen you around, really.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 19, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

I see you all over the basement! :3


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 19, 2015)

yeup


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 19, 2015)

sorta


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

I've seen you in a thread here and there c:


----------



## Peter (Oct 19, 2015)

of course i've seen you c:


----------



## aericell (Oct 19, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Jacob (Oct 19, 2015)

i think once or twice


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 19, 2015)

I see you in tons of threads, super duper luper muper famous!


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 19, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Oct 19, 2015)

yea


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 19, 2015)

ya


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes. Also I really love the art in your signature it's super adorable.


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 19, 2015)

Yupp


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 19, 2015)

I've seen you!


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 19, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## duckvely (Oct 19, 2015)

yes


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 19, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 19, 2015)

I don't think so xD


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 19, 2015)

not really


----------



## duckvely (Oct 19, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

yas


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 20, 2015)

yis!

you change your sig every 5 seconds!


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

yep~

its a rotating sig haha


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 20, 2015)

yes!


ohhh :3 how did you do that?


----------



## Jeongguk (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm probably not! I've seen a lot of people around here though 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Botari1999 said:


> I know you B)


I know both of you


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 20, 2015)

Not really.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

All of tbt knows you


----------



## Jeongguk (Oct 20, 2015)

Sparro said:


> All of tbt knows you



Hey, I know you!


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 20, 2015)

Never


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 20, 2015)

definitely.


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 20, 2015)

seen you around


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 20, 2015)

Of course!


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 20, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## Rasha (Oct 20, 2015)

I see you pop up from time to time


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 20, 2015)

Of course :3


----------



## cornimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes!  c:
(You joined the day before me???  Woah...I thought you had been here forever! XD)


----------



## Rasha (Oct 20, 2015)

no.


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 20, 2015)

yup


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Megan. (Oct 20, 2015)

Yep


----------



## piichinu (Oct 20, 2015)

no


----------



## milkday (Oct 20, 2015)

Uh huh


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes^


----------



## Jeongguk (Oct 20, 2015)

I haven't seen most of the people saying yes, lol


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 20, 2015)

^
You need to hang out in these parts more lol


and no


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 20, 2015)

^Yes


----------



## sam8806 (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes, I love the polls!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes, very.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes!~


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 20, 2015)

I see you a lot but I don't think we've ever interacted.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 20, 2015)

yeh


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

ya


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Oct 20, 2015)

No but the name sounds very familiar.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 20, 2015)

I guess yeah.


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 20, 2015)

yup


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

Yup


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Oct 20, 2015)

Not really again lol.


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 20, 2015)

Yep


----------



## jiny (Oct 20, 2015)

Ye


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 20, 2015)

I think I've seen you more often now xD


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 20, 2015)

maybee


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Oct 20, 2015)

Nope. Don't think so.


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

no


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes, sometimes for me :3


----------



## Jacob (Oct 20, 2015)

yeah


----------



## duckvely (Oct 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 20, 2015)

Seen you more often now so yeah xD


----------



## duckvely (Oct 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## duckvely (Oct 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## piichinu (Oct 20, 2015)

in the basement i guess


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 20, 2015)

I've seen you around a lot in the basement


----------



## lars708 (Oct 21, 2015)

Noooo


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

Uh sometimes I think xD
I believe you had a Marth avi and sig before


----------



## Rasha (Oct 21, 2015)

I see you here and at the museum


----------



## cornimer (Oct 21, 2015)

I've been seeing you quite a bit lately.  c:


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 21, 2015)

this is first time i've seen your name on tbt.

nope


----------



## mogyay (Oct 21, 2015)

ye


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes totally xD


----------



## Rasha (Oct 21, 2015)

you're getting there I guess


----------



## aericell (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Cirice (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm a penguin.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 21, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> Uh sometimes I think xD
> I believe you had a Marth avi and sig before



Yaaas that is right!

- - - Post Merge - - -



dpZ said:


> I'm a penguin.



I have seen you!


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 21, 2015)

Here and there


----------



## Peter (Oct 21, 2015)

yes i see you around c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 21, 2015)

Yeah I've seen you.


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 21, 2015)

I see you a whole lot


----------



## aericell (Oct 21, 2015)

yeee


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes :3


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Rasha (Oct 21, 2015)

I don't know.


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 21, 2015)

Yup


----------



## okaimii (Oct 21, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

I rarely see you. ^^"


----------



## aericell (Oct 21, 2015)

yep


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

For me yes :3


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 21, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Nope



She is ugh

And yeah c:


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

I've seen you often enough I believe. x)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2015)

I've seen you around before.


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 21, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2015)

Yas


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

Sometimes I believe ^^


----------



## piichinu (Oct 21, 2015)

nope


----------



## Jacob (Oct 21, 2015)

nope


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

I see you sometimes so yeah. ^_^


----------



## aericell (Oct 21, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2015)

Yup


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

yah


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 21, 2015)

Sometimes


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

Sometimes I think


----------



## mogyay (Oct 21, 2015)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

110% Yes yes yes xD


----------



## duckvely (Oct 21, 2015)

yes


----------



## Peter (Oct 21, 2015)

yeah i see you all the time


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

i've seen you around!


----------



## duckvely (Oct 21, 2015)

yes~


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 21, 2015)

Mhm


----------



## lizzy541 (Oct 21, 2015)

yaa hey lily c:


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

I don't think so, maybe sometimes, sorry ^^"


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

ya


----------



## cornimer (Oct 21, 2015)

Sorry, never seen you before. :/


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 21, 2015)

Haven't seen you either.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 21, 2015)

Yeah, I've seen you around before!


----------



## kayleee (Oct 21, 2015)

noope


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2015)

Ya dude


----------



## aericell (Oct 21, 2015)

Yess


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

yep!


----------



## Damniel (Oct 22, 2015)

Yes I do.


----------



## aericell (Oct 22, 2015)

u seem familiar


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 22, 2015)

Yup! You're a cool bean


----------



## okaimii (Oct 22, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

TBT knows you and I do too c:


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 22, 2015)

no :-(


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 22, 2015)

I don't think I've ever seen you, sorry!


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 22, 2015)

I've seen your name a few times so maybe.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 22, 2015)

not much


----------



## lars708 (Oct 22, 2015)

Yeahh


----------



## Rasha (Oct 22, 2015)

yes


----------



## lars708 (Oct 22, 2015)

What are you talking about?


----------



## Rasha (Oct 22, 2015)

damit lars. y u do dis


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 22, 2015)

I see you in the basement a lot xD


----------



## aericell (Oct 22, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 22, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## Megan. (Oct 22, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2015)

yes


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 22, 2015)

yep


----------



## sej (Oct 22, 2015)

yes


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 22, 2015)

yesh


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 22, 2015)

I've seen your user but I think that's all


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 22, 2015)

yep


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 22, 2015)

Yeah. C:


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 22, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Yeah. C:



Yeah Loads!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 22, 2015)

nope


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 22, 2015)

Only when looking through this thread.


----------



## lizzy541 (Oct 22, 2015)

nope


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 22, 2015)

Can't say I've seen you ;3


----------



## lars708 (Oct 22, 2015)

Sorry, haven't seen you. Also do any of you know if my signature is too big?


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 22, 2015)

Seen you. I'm pretty sure your signature is okay but don't take my word for it.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 22, 2015)

Well i guess it is then lol. Seen you aswell!


----------



## Esphas (Oct 22, 2015)

yup


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 22, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## lars708 (Oct 22, 2015)

No.....


----------



## Megan. (Oct 22, 2015)

Yep


----------



## lars708 (Oct 22, 2015)

Uhuh!


----------



## aericell (Oct 22, 2015)

yes


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 22, 2015)

Yes ^^


----------



## lars708 (Oct 22, 2015)

Yess


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 22, 2015)

First time


----------



## lars708 (Oct 22, 2015)

Haven't seen you but you are fairly new to the forums still so i am not surprised.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 22, 2015)

no...


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 22, 2015)

no


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## duckvely (Oct 23, 2015)

kind of


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 23, 2015)

Yeah you are


----------



## duckvely (Oct 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Oct 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 23, 2015)

yep


----------



## lars708 (Oct 23, 2015)

Mhm!


----------



## Megan. (Oct 23, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 23, 2015)

Oh yeah.


----------



## aericell (Oct 23, 2015)

Yea


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

I've only seen you here


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes, very ^


----------



## aericell (Oct 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 23, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## pandapples (Oct 23, 2015)

hi ayush


----------



## milkday (Oct 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

Seen your user name but that's about all xD


----------



## Locket (Oct 23, 2015)

Not until a few days ago


----------



## aericell (Oct 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 23, 2015)

Mhmm! Like, I've seen you almost everywhere.


----------



## pandapples (Oct 23, 2015)

Hm don't think so


----------



## okaimii (Oct 23, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Locket (Oct 23, 2015)

Ish


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 23, 2015)

not rlly

jk babe I love you


----------



## Locket (Oct 23, 2015)

Yesss


----------



## lars708 (Oct 23, 2015)

Never seen you


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes :3


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 23, 2015)

'Course!


----------



## themoustar512 (Oct 23, 2015)

Im not popular and im cool with it ;-; maybe.....


----------



## lars708 (Oct 23, 2015)

Flaming_Oceans said:


> 'Course!



Only seen you just recently


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 23, 2015)

A few times before


----------



## Locket (Oct 23, 2015)

Not really


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

Rarely ^^"


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2015)

Sometimes


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 23, 2015)

First time.


----------



## duckvely (Oct 23, 2015)

nope


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 23, 2015)

Yeaah


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## duckvely (Oct 23, 2015)

yep


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2015)

Mm hmm, yup


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

A bit I guess?


----------



## aericell (Oct 23, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 23, 2015)

Yus.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 23, 2015)

I think so


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 23, 2015)

who r u


----------



## lars708 (Oct 23, 2015)

YEAH


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes :3


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 23, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Taj (Oct 23, 2015)

ummmm 


ye?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2015)

Nupe.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 23, 2015)

idk you kinda were but u're less active now i think


----------



## GoldWatson (Oct 23, 2015)

I have seen you only once before.


----------



## Mink (Oct 23, 2015)

Never seen you ovo


----------



## okaimii (Oct 23, 2015)

I've seen you a few times, yeah.


----------



## aericell (Oct 24, 2015)

yess


----------



## piichinu (Oct 24, 2015)

kinda


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 24, 2015)

I mean...I see your username a lot...on a different thing. So, I'd guess you're pretty infamous. 

I, personally, don't recall.


----------



## okaimii (Oct 24, 2015)

I see you often~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 24, 2015)

I'd say yes. 
I remember your username, because I always misread it as Konami.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2015)

I've seen you and dat siggy before


----------



## okaimii (Oct 24, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 24, 2015)

But I haven't used this sig before today....dun...Dun...DUNNNNN! 

I think I remember you, though ^-^


Yupyup


----------



## Jacob (Oct 24, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Megan. (Oct 24, 2015)

Yeh


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 24, 2015)

No c:


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 24, 2015)

Yep c: I've seen you in TBT Marketplace a lot!


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 24, 2015)

yes, indeed!


----------



## pandapples (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Penguin ^-^ (Oct 24, 2015)

Indeed you are, it would seem. ^_^


----------



## lars708 (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 24, 2015)

yes.


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## Heyden (Oct 24, 2015)

a little I guess


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 24, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 24, 2015)

na


----------



## RXera (Oct 24, 2015)

Sure, i totally got famous within a day...


----------



## Peter (Oct 24, 2015)

noooope


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 24, 2015)

not that i can remember


----------



## lars708 (Oct 24, 2015)

You replied to my shop thread, i am available again by the way, please vm or reply there if you are too


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 24, 2015)

Yassss


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 24, 2015)

i think so


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 24, 2015)

yep


----------



## matt (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes I am


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 24, 2015)

Ninjad

Yes I have seen you, matt


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 24, 2015)

ive seen you a bit


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Que (Oct 24, 2015)

Yup. Seen you a lot. x3


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 24, 2015)

never seen you


----------



## lars708 (Oct 24, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 24, 2015)

lots


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 24, 2015)

yesh
team ninja brah


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 24, 2015)

I think I've seen your user but not really xD


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 24, 2015)

Have definitely seen you.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 24, 2015)

Not really, sorry D:


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 24, 2015)

Mhmm.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 24, 2015)

sorta


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 24, 2015)

Moslty in the basement


----------



## aericell (Oct 25, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 25, 2015)

yes


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 25, 2015)

I think I remember your username

But nice breaking bad theme!


----------



## Chartreuse (Oct 25, 2015)

Nope I don't remember seeing you sorry


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 25, 2015)

I've seen you


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 25, 2015)

On this thread, other than that no ^^"


----------



## sej (Oct 25, 2015)

Not really


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 25, 2015)

Maybe on a few threads but not really


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 25, 2015)

Not that I can recall. Seems you joined during my little hiatus.


----------



## Peter (Oct 25, 2015)

yeee i remember that sig


----------



## sej (Oct 25, 2015)

A bit


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

no


----------



## okaimii (Oct 25, 2015)

Yep


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 25, 2015)

Yop


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 25, 2015)

I've seen you in the basement a lot


----------



## aericell (Oct 25, 2015)

yep


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Damniel (Oct 25, 2015)

Who are you???


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 25, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Who are you???



Your worst nightmare.

No


----------



## Albuns (Oct 25, 2015)

Of course you're famous. <3


----------



## riummi (Oct 25, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Oct 25, 2015)

yesss


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 25, 2015)

Yup


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 25, 2015)

Yep


----------



## okaimii (Oct 25, 2015)

I think so...


----------



## Mink (Oct 25, 2015)

yus you are


----------



## aericell (Oct 25, 2015)

yes~


----------



## Esphas (Oct 25, 2015)

yeah


----------



## okaimii (Oct 25, 2015)

Plenty~


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 25, 2015)

Seen you in the basement xD


----------



## Mink (Oct 25, 2015)

yes with your purdy art ovo


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes!~


----------



## Heyden (Oct 25, 2015)

Veryyyy


----------



## Mink (Oct 25, 2015)

sdjsfh ninja'ed

kinda


----------



## pandapples (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 26, 2015)

yas


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 26, 2015)

Yup yup


----------



## Mink (Oct 26, 2015)

yus


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Mink (Oct 26, 2015)

yep! xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

A lot of TBT knows ya!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

Definitely! c:


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 26, 2015)

never seen you in my life   (jks)


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

Who are you? ;D

(Yes you're famous Hahaha XD )


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 26, 2015)

famous?? mee ?? 0.0


(tfw the most famous person on tbt calls you famous *.*)


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 26, 2015)

hi miharu


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

Of course! :^)



gravyplz said:


> famous?? mee ?? 0.0
> 
> 
> (tfw the most famous person on tbt calls you famous *.*)


(omfg I'm not the most famous hahaha xD and yess you aree!! > v< )



Aerate said:


> hi miharu


LOL hiiii!~ XD


----------



## lars708 (Oct 26, 2015)

Yaaas


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Deffers


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Yesh


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Yep


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 26, 2015)

Once... I think


----------



## milkday (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Esphas (Oct 26, 2015)

nope

ninjad; yeah


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Miharu (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes~ c:


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes!!


----------



## milkday (Oct 26, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Indeed


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 26, 2015)

yes :3


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Nope


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes, you seem to be on every thread in the basement lol


----------



## cIementine (Oct 26, 2015)

yes! I love participating in your villager polls.

anyway, I can offer autographs to those who want them.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 26, 2015)

maybe.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 26, 2015)

Yep, I've seen you around


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Yeppers


----------



## lars708 (Oct 26, 2015)

YES!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Eyup


----------



## lars708 (Oct 26, 2015)

It is funny because you aren't member for too long here but it feels like i see you everywhere lmao


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

Yess


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes i have. A lot


----------



## Lily. (Oct 26, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Megan. (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't think I've seen you around?


----------



## tae (Oct 26, 2015)

nope, never seen you. but your icon looks like someone from red velvet.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2015)

I think I've seen you around before, not sure though.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 26, 2015)

Only in the basement I believe xD


----------



## Lily. (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't think so


----------



## lizzy541 (Oct 26, 2015)

maybe? i think so


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Why yes I is


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2015)

Yas


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Deffers


----------



## Damniel (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes I do.


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 26, 2015)

Maybe? Maybe so.. definitely around =w= lol!


----------



## Damniel (Oct 26, 2015)

Who are you again??


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

yus


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 26, 2015)

Mhmm!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Once or twice


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 26, 2015)

somewhat


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Yesh


----------



## Locket (Oct 26, 2015)

ishhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Yep


----------



## duckvely (Oct 26, 2015)

kinda


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Not as often


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 26, 2015)

Been seeing you more so yeah :3


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Oct 26, 2015)

I've seen ya around a few times c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi fruit~


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 26, 2015)

A few times


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

A few times


----------



## okaimii (Oct 26, 2015)

Yeah~


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 26, 2015)

are you, hmmm


----------



## okaimii (Oct 26, 2015)

who even are u


----------



## duckvely (Oct 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Oct 27, 2015)

yess


----------



## mikacchi (Oct 27, 2015)

seen you once before!


----------



## Mink (Oct 27, 2015)

never seen you, hello~ :3


----------



## duckvely (Oct 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## Mink (Oct 27, 2015)

yes ovo


----------



## aericell (Oct 27, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Megan. (Oct 27, 2015)

Yup


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 27, 2015)

Yas


----------



## Heyden (Oct 27, 2015)

I guess


----------



## aericell (Oct 27, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 27, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 27, 2015)

Yeah!


----------



## Mink (Oct 27, 2015)

yus


----------



## lars708 (Oct 27, 2015)

Yeah (I wish i was as famous as you smh)


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Heyden (Oct 27, 2015)

Not really


----------



## lars708 (Oct 27, 2015)

I have seen you!


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 27, 2015)

Yus


----------



## Megan. (Oct 27, 2015)

Nope, I haven't see you before.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 27, 2015)

I tnink you are famous yes

EDIT: I JUST REALISED HOW COOL YOUR FEATHER COLLECTION IS! I am jealous :x


----------



## Peter (Oct 27, 2015)

yeah!


----------



## Megan. (Oct 27, 2015)

Yup~



lars708 said:


> EDIT: I JUST REALISED HOW COOL YOUR FEATHER COLLECTION IS! I am jealous :x



Haha, thank you.


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 27, 2015)

Yep. I've seen you


----------



## aericell (Oct 27, 2015)

i think i have


----------



## Peter (Oct 27, 2015)

yesss ofc!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 27, 2015)

A few times?


----------



## jiny (Oct 27, 2015)

not really but yeah


----------



## aericell (Oct 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 27, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 28, 2015)

Not really.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 28, 2015)

Uhuh


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

Somewhat! > v< I've only seen you a couple of times XD


----------



## lars708 (Oct 28, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2015)

yussshhh


----------



## lars708 (Oct 28, 2015)

Yeah you are famous for sure!


----------



## cassieok5 (Oct 28, 2015)

nope but I wish I was............


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2015)

nope.. unless you are on ac nl boards i dont really go there


----------



## Heyden (Oct 28, 2015)

yeahh


----------



## sej (Oct 28, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 28, 2015)

Sorta


----------



## Heyden (Oct 28, 2015)

not rlly


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 28, 2015)

First time.


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 28, 2015)

I've never saw you before


----------



## aericell (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

All the time


----------



## Chartreuse (Oct 28, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 28, 2015)

I've been seeing you more xD


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Same


----------



## sej (Oct 28, 2015)

A bit


----------



## Peter (Oct 28, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

A tad


----------



## alesha (Oct 28, 2015)

Seen you defo!

- - - Post Merge - - -

As in definatly


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 28, 2015)

Rarely ^^'


----------



## cIementine (Oct 28, 2015)

kind of? I've seen you post a lot.

it's ok, i know i'm a tbt A-lister but i'm cool about it so don't worry


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 28, 2015)

Uh yeah I've seen you around.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 28, 2015)

2 famous 4 meh


----------



## Megan. (Oct 28, 2015)

Yeh


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## lars708 (Oct 28, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 28, 2015)

Yup


----------



## lars708 (Oct 28, 2015)

Yeaah


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Yus


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 28, 2015)

Mhmm.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 28, 2015)

Never seen you before, sorry  Now that I say that I'll start seeing you everywhere


----------



## aericell (Oct 28, 2015)

yep


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes ^^


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Been seeing you everywhere lately


----------



## aericell (Oct 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 28, 2015)

I see you almost everywhere, lol.


----------



## Zane (Oct 28, 2015)

i think i've only seen you in this thread


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 29, 2015)

I recall seeing you quite a bit.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeahh


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 29, 2015)

very


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 29, 2015)

I believe so sometimes  xD


----------



## Rasha (Oct 29, 2015)

yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

yo yo


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 29, 2015)

yea


----------



## okaimii (Oct 29, 2015)

Of course.


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 29, 2015)

Always x)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2015)

I haven't seen you a lot nowadays.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

yes hiya mlg walmart


----------



## Heyden (Oct 29, 2015)

yep


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 29, 2015)

First time


----------



## Megan. (Oct 29, 2015)

Kinda


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2015)

Moko said:


> yes hiya mlg walmart



XD hi 

I've seen you before.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 29, 2015)

Piplup and u will domain TBT D:




Thats good c:


----------



## aericell (Oct 29, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 29, 2015)

Mhmm


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Well now you are XD


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 29, 2015)

Haven't seen you.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 29, 2015)

not really


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Oct 30, 2015)

I've seen you a few times...not much but hi! Nice to meet you!


----------



## Heyden (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't think so


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

Not out of this thread, no.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 30, 2015)

Yep!



awesomeelle2001 said:


> I've seen you a few times...not much but hi! Nice to meet you!



Nice to meet you too :3


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 30, 2015)

Can't say that I have seen you around.... but I kinda just got back myself lol


----------



## okaimii (Oct 30, 2015)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

i still dont know who u r


----------



## okaimii (Oct 30, 2015)

pfft no idea


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 30, 2015)

okaimii said:


> pfft no idea



I think I'm confusing you with another user who has same art style on their profile..... so no


----------



## okaimii (Oct 30, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> I think I'm confusing you with another user who has same art style on their profile..... so no



I'm pretty sure you've seen me before on this thread before but that's alright~

And yes, I have.


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 30, 2015)

yep


----------



## Heyden (Oct 30, 2015)

no, ur hobo tier


----------



## Miharu (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Heyden (Oct 30, 2015)

Very ;P


----------



## aericell (Oct 30, 2015)

yesss


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh yeah c:


----------



## lars708 (Oct 30, 2015)

Yaaaas


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)

yoyo


----------



## lars708 (Oct 30, 2015)

You are famous for sure!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)

turts!

yes


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 30, 2015)

I think I've only seen you in the basement, but you seem cool xD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)

a bit only seen you here too though


----------



## Megan. (Oct 30, 2015)

Yupp


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 30, 2015)

Sometimes I think
Mostly in the basement xD


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

Not out of this thread.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 30, 2015)

In the basement, idk about anywhere else xD


----------



## okaimii (Oct 30, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

no not rly


----------



## okaimii (Oct 30, 2015)

Yep


----------



## gem83 (Oct 30, 2015)

Lmfao no


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 30, 2015)

not really


----------



## matt (Oct 30, 2015)

Aerate said:


> no not rly



Seen you around before a bit

I am certainly. Do you know any other matts on belltree


----------



## okaimii (Oct 30, 2015)

Yep, I remember your avatar.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

matt said:


> I am certainly. Do you know any other matts on belltree



Actually no I haven't. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

and yeah <3


----------



## sej (Oct 30, 2015)

Not really


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2015)

sej is world renowned


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 30, 2015)

you're literally everywhere


----------



## aericell (Oct 30, 2015)

i have seen you


----------



## milkday (Oct 30, 2015)

seen ya an awful lot


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 30, 2015)

Of course haha.


----------



## aericell (Oct 30, 2015)

yes


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes


----------



## okaimii (Oct 30, 2015)

Yup


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 30, 2015)

yiss


----------



## Peter (Oct 30, 2015)

yesss


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

yes!


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

yes, quite alot ^.^ !!!

i loved your totoro costume!!


----------



## okaimii (Oct 31, 2015)

No, I don't think so.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

Nope, not really.


----------



## okaimii (Oct 31, 2015)

Never.


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Oct 31, 2015)

Yo! It'd be weird if I didn't seeya ` v`


----------



## Heyden (Oct 31, 2015)

Not really


----------



## okaimii (Oct 31, 2015)

Yep! I remember all of those voodoo dolls, haha.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 31, 2015)

yah i have


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

havent seen anyone accept aerate


----------



## Heyden (Oct 31, 2015)

nup


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

ye


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 31, 2015)

Dat siggy.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 31, 2015)

no who r u


----------



## Locket (Oct 31, 2015)

nope


----------



## lars708 (Oct 31, 2015)

Nooo


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

Yeah well duh.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 31, 2015)

No, you must be new! Welcome to the forums ^^


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

yesss


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 31, 2015)

Yes, I see you here quite often


----------



## pandapples (Oct 31, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

hi pandapples


----------



## aericell (Oct 31, 2015)

yep


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 31, 2015)

yes


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 31, 2015)

i don't think i've seen you sorry *.*


----------



## lars708 (Oct 31, 2015)

Only here


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 31, 2015)

yes


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 31, 2015)

no


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 31, 2015)

Not too much these days.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 31, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

yes!!! hey happiness!!!


----------



## Megan. (Nov 1, 2015)

Nope?


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

no


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

yerp


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

no?

bad memory ouch


----------



## tae (Nov 1, 2015)

NINJA'D


yes that is the god of cakes. :')


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

taesaek said:


> i don't think so.



yes that is taesaek


----------



## tae (Nov 1, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> rude



i got ninja'd i edited please feel the cake love.


----------



## matt (Nov 1, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

yes~


----------



## tae (Nov 1, 2015)

yes~


----------



## lars708 (Nov 1, 2015)

Yess


----------



## Heyden (Nov 1, 2015)

not rlly i gues
u ninjad me ;'(

uh yes


----------



## tae (Nov 1, 2015)

i think so.


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

pretty sure i have talked to you about kpop before


----------



## tae (Nov 1, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> pretty sure i have talked to you about kpop before



yes and yes.

haha we are both chanyeol stans.
and we both agreed yixing is a cutie. :')


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

nop


----------



## tae (Nov 1, 2015)

also nupe


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 1, 2015)

Yep, only just recently c:


----------



## duckvely (Nov 1, 2015)

yep


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

yesss, we used to play a lot of tetris~


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

yes

oml get on tetris


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

i would but im too damn busy these days


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

get on skype at least yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

Oh um I'm on phone right now and it's glitching out Skype so much I'm trying to redownload it :/


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

yes I have


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Taj (Nov 1, 2015)

hell yes


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

nope


----------



## Rasha (Nov 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

??? I guess what happened to yoshi


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

yep^ i see u all the time


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Rasha (Nov 1, 2015)

absolutely


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> ??? I guess what happened to yoshi



i just noticed i joined a day after u did xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bahamut said:


> absolutely



YEP i see u all the time to ^


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

Of course


----------



## lazuli (Nov 1, 2015)

seeing you mainly in the basement so...i guess??


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

I haven't seen you until today I think xD


----------



## cIementine (Nov 1, 2015)

I've seen you around quite a bit but only recently.


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 1, 2015)

Yea


----------



## cIementine (Nov 1, 2015)

I used to see you around a lot but this is the first time I've seen you in a while.


----------



## okaimii (Nov 1, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

Naw not really <3


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

no.


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 1, 2015)

nope


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

yes
omg wendy ^.^


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

yep!


----------



## duckvely (Nov 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Mink (Nov 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

Yep<3


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 1, 2015)

I guess


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Nov 1, 2015)

Once or twice, maybe...


----------



## duckvely (Nov 1, 2015)

no


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

yep;33


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 1, 2015)

yeah c:


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

yep


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 1, 2015)

Yass


----------



## Esphas (Nov 1, 2015)

first time seeing you


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Nov 1, 2015)

Don't think I've ever seen you.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

i see u from time to time c';


----------



## Zane (Nov 1, 2015)

ya


----------



## tae (Nov 1, 2015)

i've never seen you before.


----------



## Esphas (Nov 1, 2015)

yep!


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

Yup


----------



## pandapples (Nov 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

no not at all


----------



## emolga (Nov 1, 2015)

hmm i don't think so


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

Been seeing you more often


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 1, 2015)

not a lot


----------



## pandapples (Nov 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> no not at all



EXCUSE U GET OFF MY DISCORD

jk

Yes to John Lennon


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

pandapples said:


> EXCUSE U GET OFF MY DISCORD


Okay whatever you say //cri 

and still a no


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

Only in the basement for me xD


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

Yup


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

my life


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 1, 2015)

Yes Well Kinda


----------



## emolga (Nov 1, 2015)

yes!


----------



## aericell (Nov 1, 2015)

yes


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 1, 2015)

Yeah!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

yep.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 1, 2015)

Yes :3


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 1, 2015)

yes ^.^


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

I don't see u much.


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

I see you a lot


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 1, 2015)

Can't say that i have...


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

I believe so


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 1, 2015)

Yea I see u.


----------



## aericell (Nov 2, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh yeah.


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

yes ^.^


----------



## Goth (Nov 2, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 2, 2015)

Seen ya a few times


----------



## aericell (Nov 2, 2015)

yep


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 2, 2015)

Um yes.


----------



## Megan. (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeh


----------



## 3skulls (Nov 2, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 2, 2015)

no.


(no pictures pls, no flash photography x)


----------



## aericell (Nov 2, 2015)

yes


----------



## emolga (Nov 2, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Heyden (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't think so


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

Totally now


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 2, 2015)

YES YES YES! Will You Sign My Book With Your Autograph xD


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 2, 2015)

Not really.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 2, 2015)

Yes, I'd say so c:


----------



## pandapples (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

Yuss ^.^


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

yee


----------



## aericell (Nov 3, 2015)

yep


----------



## lars708 (Nov 3, 2015)

Yup


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

i think so.. but only in this post. 
oops. i have a bad memory.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 3, 2015)

taesaek said:


> i think so.. but only in this post.
> oops. i have a bad memory.



Yes same.

You can find me a lot in the Nintendo Treehouse lmao


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Yes same.
> 
> You can find me a lot in the Nintendo Treehouse lmao



i don't think i've ever been there.
i'm acnl trash... honestly.


----------



## lucitine (Nov 3, 2015)

I have seen you around 

I am not famous though. I'm too new to be famous.


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

i've seen you around though.
in re-tail or the trading plaza.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah you've been around quite a lot these days c:


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 3, 2015)

I think I've seen you around a couple of times c:


----------



## aericell (Nov 3, 2015)

yee


----------



## Mink (Nov 3, 2015)

omg look at that popsicle ;u; congrats on the giveaway ^^ and yee


----------



## lars708 (Nov 3, 2015)

Yesss


----------



## aericell (Nov 3, 2015)

yes


----------



## lars708 (Nov 3, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## pandapples (Nov 3, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

Eh nope


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 3, 2015)

ofc


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 3, 2015)

Quite often, actually. When I was more active, at least. But yes, I remember you.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 3, 2015)

I remember you! Long time no see!


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

yeeeee! my little light in the darkness.


----------



## aericell (Nov 3, 2015)

yep!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah I think I've seen you around.


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 3, 2015)

no : 0


----------



## BetaChorale (Nov 4, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> no : 0



I have not seen you on forums, but dang that art though :0


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)

Yessir.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2015)

yea lol


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2015)

ya


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2015)

yea ^^


----------



## mogyay (Nov 4, 2015)

ye babe


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Nov 4, 2015)

yep


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)

naw hun


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2015)

**** u


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 4, 2015)

yes


----------



## tae (Nov 4, 2015)

nope.


----------



## aericell (Nov 4, 2015)

yep


----------



## lars708 (Nov 4, 2015)

Yupp


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2015)

yarr m9


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 4, 2015)

Yepp


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2015)

yes hi


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

yea


----------



## tae (Nov 4, 2015)

your icon, i'm wheezing.

yess.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

thank you, thank you. 
and yes!


----------



## Mao (Nov 4, 2015)

just seen you now on another thread lol


----------



## aericell (Nov 4, 2015)

yas


----------



## tae (Nov 4, 2015)

yessssss


----------



## cIementine (Nov 4, 2015)

mhmmmmmm


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)

yeah


----------



## pandapples (Nov 4, 2015)

I guess so


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 4, 2015)

oui


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

yeeee


----------



## piichinu (Nov 4, 2015)

not sure who you are


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

i see you everywhere omfg


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 4, 2015)

; ^ ) hey


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 5, 2015)

yeah, kind of


----------



## aericell (Nov 5, 2015)

yep


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 5, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Soot Sprite (Nov 5, 2015)

Probably not xD I took a break for a while but I'm back on x3


----------



## Heyden (Nov 5, 2015)

No


----------



## Roxi (Nov 5, 2015)

I've seen you around alot recently :3


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 5, 2015)

I've never seen you before, dang.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 5, 2015)

you da bae ^^^


----------



## Roxi (Nov 5, 2015)

Seen you a few times ^-^


----------



## aericell (Nov 5, 2015)

yep!


----------



## ReiraEvenstar (Nov 5, 2015)

Yep! I've seen happiness delight and her rotating sig a lot.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 5, 2015)

sort of, you've resurfaced recently it seems? aha ;v;

autographs cost $75


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 5, 2015)

yeah I've seen you around


----------



## okaimii (Nov 5, 2015)

Too much.


----------



## aericell (Nov 5, 2015)

yep


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 5, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

I see you everywhere XD


----------



## pandapples (Nov 5, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Nov 5, 2015)

yup


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

yee


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 5, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Roxi (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah :3


----------



## Heyden (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't think so


----------



## cIementine (Nov 7, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2015)

ya lol


----------



## sej (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## cIementine (Nov 7, 2015)

yeah


----------



## sej (Nov 7, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 7, 2015)

Yus


----------



## Damniel (Nov 7, 2015)

Read your sig.

Nah jk I'll say yes...


----------



## Roxi (Nov 7, 2015)

Ahaa x3 ^^^ 

And yup :]


----------



## aericell (Nov 7, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 7, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Mao (Nov 7, 2015)

yep ^^


----------



## aericell (Nov 7, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 7, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm actually dead


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

Haven't see you before, But your sig made me laugh ^-^


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 8, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes ^-^


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope *w*


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 8, 2015)

Totally, totally.


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

yep!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2015)

yo m8


----------



## Esphas (Nov 8, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Roxi (Nov 9, 2015)

Yesh


----------



## Peter (Nov 9, 2015)

yup


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

Yessss


----------



## Peter (Nov 9, 2015)

of course c:


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Nov 9, 2015)

Nope! o;
Nice to meet you though!~


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

nope~


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 9, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> Nope! o;
> Nice to meet you though!~



yesss

- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> nope~



um no


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

Aerate said:


> um no



rude af. how can you not know me i was gonna buy you dinner you brat.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

yes as well. ~


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 9, 2015)

All the time.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 9, 2015)

taesaek said:


> rude af. how can you not know me i was gonna buy you dinner you brat.



uh but who are u i don't talk to strangers sorry

jk bae date me pls


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 9, 2015)

Never (but I love your icon :3)


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

Aerate said:


> uh but who are u i don't talk to strangers sorry
> 
> jk bae date me pls



ugly sobbing.


nah man i got proof of our marriage.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 9, 2015)

ye u famous


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 9, 2015)

Nope


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

i mean i guess.


----------



## Roxi (Nov 9, 2015)

Yesh :3


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes, even before we started talking I saw you around. XD


----------



## cIementine (Nov 9, 2015)

yes, your art is magnificent . ;v;


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 9, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> yes, your art is magnificent . ;v;



Aww you're so sweet, ty. :3
And yes alive seen you around before. 

Edit: Yes for happinessdelight :3


----------



## pandapples (Nov 9, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 9, 2015)

Hmm...your username sounds familiar....


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

yes, ~


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 9, 2015)

On here, yes


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 9, 2015)

Yep


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Damniel (Nov 9, 2015)

Nooooo...,


----------



## Peter (Nov 9, 2015)

yesss


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes!



Call me Daniel said:


> Nooooo...,



Welcome to the forums newbie!


----------



## lizzy541 (Nov 9, 2015)

yaaa !!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 9, 2015)

First time!


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 9, 2015)

I don't think so....but I feel like I've seen you at least once....


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

I've seen you a few times, so probably!


----------



## Megan. (Nov 9, 2015)

Yep


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 9, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 9, 2015)

Sure


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 9, 2015)

i've seen you 8 or 9 times


----------



## pandapples (Nov 9, 2015)

Ah, nope, sorry!


----------



## Wewikk (Nov 9, 2015)

Haven't seen you


----------



## duckvely (Nov 9, 2015)

nope


----------



## pandapples (Nov 9, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Roxi (Nov 9, 2015)

Yesh :3


----------



## Mink (Nov 9, 2015)

yus c:


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 9, 2015)

yep


----------



## Megan. (Nov 10, 2015)

Yup


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 10, 2015)

yas


----------



## Roxi (Nov 10, 2015)

Yep ^-^


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 10, 2015)

Yup


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 10, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Damniel (Nov 10, 2015)

Are you my dad? Because I've never seen you before.

(That was an awful joke).


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 10, 2015)

Yup~


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 10, 2015)

I haven't seen you around all that much o:


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 10, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 10, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> Yes.



Oh yes


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 10, 2015)

yeS


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 10, 2015)

Yess


----------



## pandapples (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 10, 2015)

Yep


----------



## aericell (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Nov 10, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 10, 2015)

Mhmm! ^~^


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 10, 2015)

Yus~


----------



## aericell (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Nov 11, 2015)

Don't think so ^^;


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 11, 2015)

Don't believe I've seen you before :0


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 11, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## N e s s (Nov 11, 2015)

Yah I have


----------



## Darrling (Nov 11, 2015)

I have!​


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 11, 2015)

Don't think so ><


----------



## Darrling (Nov 11, 2015)

I've seen you all over the place, omg​


----------



## Damniel (Nov 11, 2015)

I think you posted that furry meme so yeah.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 11, 2015)

Darrling said:


> I've seen you all over the place, omg​



Omg really? Lol damn ;w;

And yes to Call me Daniel


----------



## mogyay (Nov 11, 2015)

ye babe!!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 11, 2015)

mogyay said:


> ye babe!!



You're sweet <3

150% yesss xD


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 11, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 11, 2015)

Yup c:


----------



## aericell (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes, you are famous


----------



## Damniel (Nov 11, 2015)

Yeah I have.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 11, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2015)

yee


----------



## Damniel (Nov 11, 2015)

Nope...


----------



## Roxi (Nov 11, 2015)

Yush \(^w^)/


----------



## duckvely (Nov 11, 2015)

yep


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 11, 2015)

Yus


----------



## pandapples (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes in the basement


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 11, 2015)

Yup


----------



## tae (Nov 11, 2015)

yeah


----------



## duckvely (Nov 11, 2015)

yes


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Nov 11, 2015)

I've seen you once. Maybe?


----------



## tae (Nov 11, 2015)

i've never seen you before. ~


----------



## Roxi (Nov 11, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 11, 2015)

Only like once before >3<


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Nov 11, 2015)

I've seen you before! Hello again! *waves*


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 11, 2015)

No sorry >.<


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 11, 2015)

yes


----------



## Damniel (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Grot (Nov 11, 2015)

Seen you a couple times


----------



## tae (Nov 11, 2015)

i don't think so.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 11, 2015)

yeah.


----------



## pandapples (Nov 11, 2015)

Nope


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 11, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

yea


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 11, 2015)

Yupyup


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 11, 2015)

Seen you somewhere...


----------



## tae (Nov 11, 2015)

only in the basement.


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 11, 2015)

same to you.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 12, 2015)

only on here.


----------



## tae (Nov 12, 2015)

gosh i see this brat everywhere, get outta here will ya.


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

yep


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 12, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 12, 2015)

taesaek said:


> gosh i see this brat everywhere, get outta here will ya.



yeah well fu get off my skype


----------



## Megan. (Nov 12, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

yes!


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 12, 2015)

yes!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 12, 2015)

eleanorshock said:


> Seen you somewhere...



In your dreams  
xD Jk. 

I don't recall seeing you around.


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 12, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## pandapples (Nov 12, 2015)

Yep


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

yes


----------



## cIementine (Nov 12, 2015)

yeah u weird anti-onion scum


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2015)

ya


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

yepp


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

yep



pumpkins said:


> yeah u weird anti-onion scum



the only scum here is the shrek follower


----------



## milkyi (Nov 12, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Zombiichann (Nov 12, 2015)

*lol nope i 
highly doubt i 
am haha.*​


----------



## Esphas (Nov 12, 2015)

not seen you around


----------



## Zombiichann (Nov 12, 2015)

*Who me? im still kinda new to the TBT forums only bin here for idk few months tops lol*


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

Um.. first time!


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

yep, i've seen you around c:


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

I've seen you as well!


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Nov 12, 2015)

Not yet, maybe I'll be in the far future once I've been here for much longer


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

yes


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

Yus!


----------



## Darrling (Nov 12, 2015)

I have, yup yup!!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

I have as well!


----------



## Heyden (Nov 12, 2015)

no


----------



## Darrling (Nov 12, 2015)

nupe, afraid not​


----------



## mogyay (Nov 12, 2015)

ye


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 12, 2015)

yes


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 12, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Nov 13, 2015)

yep!


----------



## Chaotix (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes!!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 13, 2015)

One time before~


----------



## cony (Nov 13, 2015)

Seen a few times before


----------



## pandapples (Nov 13, 2015)

I don't think so


----------



## aericell (Nov 13, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 13, 2015)

yes c:


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 13, 2015)

yuppity yup yup yup


----------



## aericell (Nov 13, 2015)

yes


----------



## Mari_AC (Nov 13, 2015)

Not sure. sounds familiar... But then again, I don't use the forum that much. idc


----------



## Megan. (Nov 13, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## aericell (Nov 14, 2015)

yep


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Seen you everywhere lol


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 14, 2015)

You're new!


----------



## Roxi (Nov 14, 2015)

I haven't seen you before


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh yes, seen you a lot lately c:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

yes


----------



## tae (Nov 14, 2015)

yeah


----------



## tumut (Nov 14, 2015)

yes hi


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

yea


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

yes ;w;


----------



## cony (Nov 14, 2015)

yesh :3


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 14, 2015)

i have not seen you before , so no. sorry .


----------



## aericell (Nov 14, 2015)

yes


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 14, 2015)

yup!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 14, 2015)

yes


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 14, 2015)

Umm.. no!


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 14, 2015)

Yup c:


----------



## Damniel (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

yes


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

yup!


----------



## Megan. (Nov 14, 2015)

yep


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2015)

yessums!


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 15, 2015)

nope


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

yep


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 15, 2015)

yea


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 15, 2015)

yus


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

yess


----------



## Megan. (Nov 15, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 15, 2015)

yup


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

yes


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 15, 2015)

yup


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 15, 2015)

yes XD


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 15, 2015)

yup


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 15, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> yup



lol we spent 5ish hours on the same thread


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 15, 2015)

no


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 15, 2015)

Yessir


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 15, 2015)

yes


----------



## Pearls (Nov 15, 2015)

no


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 15, 2015)

yes


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 15, 2015)

First time~


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 15, 2015)

yes


----------



## Darrling (Nov 15, 2015)

yesssssss


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Nov 15, 2015)

no


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 15, 2015)

nope Sorry.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2015)

ya


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 15, 2015)

nope sorry


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

yup


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Nov 15, 2015)

yep!


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

yep


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

yupp


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 15, 2015)

no


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

haven't seen you around much o:


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 15, 2015)

yup SO MANY TIMES


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2015)

you're too famous for me, ~


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 15, 2015)

I have seen you a lot


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 15, 2015)

Yus, I've seen you before

It'd be weird if I didn't


----------



## duckvely (Nov 15, 2015)

yes


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2015)

yes yes yes my little minseok qt.


----------



## duckvely (Nov 15, 2015)

yesss


----------



## Roxi (Nov 15, 2015)

Yup :3


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Megan. (Nov 15, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Roxi (Nov 15, 2015)

Nopes


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

yep!


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2015)

yess ~


----------



## Roxi (Nov 15, 2015)

Yesh :3


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

yes!


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Yesh


----------



## duckvely (Nov 15, 2015)

yep


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 15, 2015)

yes


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

yep!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 15, 2015)

Of course


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Yuppers ^^


----------



## Mango (Nov 15, 2015)

yes and i know u bcs ur on the confessional a lot


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 15, 2015)

First time, actually!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 16, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 16, 2015)

Yep! :3


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

yesss!


----------



## Megan. (Nov 16, 2015)

Yep


----------



## lars708 (Nov 16, 2015)

Yaaas


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Nov 16, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

yes


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 16, 2015)

oops got ninja'd

yes!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

ya


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 16, 2015)

Yus!


----------



## Roxi (Nov 16, 2015)

Yup :3


----------



## Tease (Nov 16, 2015)

i mean.


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

yes


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Yes! <3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

ya lmao


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 16, 2015)

lol no


----------



## Roxi (Nov 16, 2015)

Yup :3


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Nov 16, 2015)

No, sorry!


----------



## Roxi (Nov 16, 2015)

No


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 16, 2015)

yes


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 16, 2015)

Not that I'm aware. I'm a noob.


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 16, 2015)

Nope. also Welcome.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 16, 2015)

Yes ma'am, who can't know you.


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 16, 2015)

I feel really bad to say no. But It will change.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 16, 2015)

It will, hopefully, yes.

(disregard this post)


----------



## pandapples (Nov 16, 2015)

Yes


----------



## tae (Nov 16, 2015)

yessums.


----------



## Roxi (Nov 16, 2015)

Yesh ^-^


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 16, 2015)

yes yes


----------



## jiny (Nov 16, 2015)

yeppers


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 16, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 16, 2015)

Yus


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

yes


----------



## cony (Nov 17, 2015)

yes


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 17, 2015)

no


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 17, 2015)

Sure I've seen you around.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 17, 2015)

no


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

yeah, i've seen you around.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 17, 2015)

I know youu


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 17, 2015)

Once before~


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

yup


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 17, 2015)

oui


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)

si...


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 17, 2015)

25k posts speaks for itself really. Yep.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)

lmao

yes


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

yup


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 17, 2015)

yush


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 17, 2015)

Eh not so much. Hopefully that'll change


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)

ya lmao


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

yup


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)

no **** sherlock


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 17, 2015)

you're everywhere so ye


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 17, 2015)

Naw.


----------



## tae (Nov 17, 2015)

uhm, i think so but i don't remember.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 17, 2015)

yes of course.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 17, 2015)

Seen you in this thread c:


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

yupp


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

yes!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 17, 2015)

yeah


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 17, 2015)

yeh


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 17, 2015)

yup


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah I've seen you quite a bit recently!


----------



## pandapples (Nov 18, 2015)

Not really


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 18, 2015)

That'll change, watch this space.

And yep, I've seen you about.


----------



## tae (Nov 18, 2015)

i think maybe once or twice. ~


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 18, 2015)

Sometimes Maybe 3 Or 4 Times


----------



## pandapples (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## tae (Nov 18, 2015)

yessss


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

many times  ₍₍ ◝(●˙꒳˙●)◜ ₎₎


----------



## aericell (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

often


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

ya haha


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 18, 2015)

lol no


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

no who r u


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 18, 2015)

yup


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

yoo


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 18, 2015)

yuppp


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 18, 2015)

yesss


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 18, 2015)

Not that I can remember.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah I have seen you b4


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 18, 2015)

Odds are I've seen you, but I have no memory of ever seeing you

so no


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 18, 2015)

yes


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

fist time


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 18, 2015)

Name sounds familiar, I think sometimes?


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

first time too!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 18, 2015)

yeah


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 18, 2015)

I've Seen You 5 Or 6 Times


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 18, 2015)

Haven't seen around TBT.


----------



## tae (Nov 18, 2015)

i've never seen you before.


----------



## emolga (Nov 18, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 18, 2015)

yes yes


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 18, 2015)

i haven't seen you sorry ;_:


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 18, 2015)

I Think I Have ^-^


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes again lol


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 18, 2015)

ig


----------



## 3skulls (Nov 18, 2015)

yep.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Nope first time


----------



## piske (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep! :>


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

yus


----------



## aericell (Nov 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 19, 2015)

Yeah all over the place!


----------



## Heyden (Nov 19, 2015)

not really


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

yup


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 19, 2015)

only in the basement


----------



## pandapples (Nov 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 19, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 19, 2015)

Yep


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 19, 2015)

yes


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 19, 2015)

no sorry


----------



## aericell (Nov 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## cIementine (Nov 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 20, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 20, 2015)

Absolutely!


----------



## emolga (Nov 20, 2015)

Kinda.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 20, 2015)

um no
jk yeah


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 20, 2015)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 20, 2015)

nope sorry


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2015)

Yup


----------



## tae (Nov 20, 2015)

i've never seen you before.


----------



## pandapples (Nov 20, 2015)

Yepp


----------



## duckvely (Nov 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2015)

Yas


----------



## milkyi (Nov 20, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## tae (Nov 20, 2015)

yes,


----------



## duckvely (Nov 20, 2015)

yep


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

yesh


----------



## asuka (Nov 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes! Haven't seen you around in so long o:


----------



## Roxi (Nov 20, 2015)

Yup :]


----------



## tae (Nov 20, 2015)

yes. omfg ur popsicles.


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 20, 2015)

Yep


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 20, 2015)

Once I think lol


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes :3 You're like the most famous user on here lol


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 20, 2015)

Saw you a few times just now lol


----------



## aericell (Nov 21, 2015)

nope


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 21, 2015)

yess, hey happiness ^.^


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 21, 2015)

Yup c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## alesha (Nov 21, 2015)

Kinda


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 21, 2015)

no sorry


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

yes


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 21, 2015)

yuppp ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

yus


----------



## Megan. (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 21, 2015)

yes


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes


----------



## duckvely (Nov 21, 2015)

no


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

yes


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 21, 2015)

yes!!


----------



## cIementine (Nov 21, 2015)

recently yes


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

Yesh!!!


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 21, 2015)

Once or twice recently...are you new?


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes, and yes! :3


----------



## cIementine (Nov 21, 2015)

Sorta


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 21, 2015)

rarely


----------



## emolga (Nov 21, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 21, 2015)

rarely as well


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Heyden (Nov 21, 2015)

no


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 21, 2015)

yes


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

I don't see you around often.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 21, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 22, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Nov 22, 2015)

yes


----------



## cony (Nov 22, 2015)

definitely


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 22, 2015)

nope sorry


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 22, 2015)

nope
KIDDING
yep


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 22, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 22, 2015)

Kinda sorta, yeah.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 22, 2015)

only in general discussion


----------



## cIementine (Nov 22, 2015)

pretty much


----------



## Esphas (Nov 22, 2015)

yep


----------



## cIementine (Nov 22, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Peter (Nov 22, 2015)

yeah


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 22, 2015)

no


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## cIementine (Nov 22, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

yo m8


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 22, 2015)

Yeeeep


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

yo yo turts


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 22, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 22, 2015)

I have never seen you before


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 22, 2015)

Yep


----------



## cIementine (Nov 22, 2015)

yeah


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 22, 2015)

Uh huh​


----------



## cIementine (Nov 22, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 22, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

ya


----------



## pandapples (Nov 22, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 22, 2015)

no


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

no who r u


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes!  Hello!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 22, 2015)

Yep


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

yes


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes. Hello again


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

hiya yes


----------



## Roxi (Nov 22, 2015)

Yup :]


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 22, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

yushhh m9


----------



## aericell (Nov 22, 2015)

yep


----------



## Megan. (Nov 22, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Roxi (Nov 22, 2015)

Yup :]


----------



## duckvely (Nov 22, 2015)

yep


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 22, 2015)

ye!


----------



## Roxi (Nov 22, 2015)

Yesh! :]


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 22, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## cony (Nov 23, 2015)

probably..a few times


----------



## pandapples (Nov 23, 2015)

Don't think so


----------



## radioloves (Nov 23, 2015)

I've seen you a couple of times, currently 1 from my thread xD


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 23, 2015)

only a few times from the basement


----------



## aericell (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## lars708 (Nov 23, 2015)

Yeaa


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

lol yes hiya


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

around here yes


----------



## pandapples (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 23, 2015)

Nah


----------



## pandapples (Nov 23, 2015)

Pls stop

Yes


----------



## cIementine (Nov 23, 2015)

nah


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

yeee


----------



## aericell (Nov 23, 2015)

yeah


----------



## pandapples (Nov 23, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

ye m9


----------



## cassieok5 (Nov 23, 2015)

Yeh


----------



## aericell (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 23, 2015)

yes from literally a second ago


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

hi snek friend


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 23, 2015)

Moko said:


> hi snek friend


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## pandapples (Nov 23, 2015)

A lil in the basement


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 23, 2015)

u dnt ring a bell


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 23, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 23, 2015)

Nope...


----------



## Roxi (Nov 23, 2015)

No sorry x3


----------



## pandapples (Nov 23, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

yes man


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 23, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Roxi (Nov 23, 2015)

Yup ^-^


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 23, 2015)

Yess


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 23, 2015)

No I'm no Beyonce. More of a Jambette.


----------



## Heyden (Nov 23, 2015)

not really


----------



## duckvely (Nov 23, 2015)

yep


----------



## aericell (Nov 23, 2015)

ya


----------



## cheezyfries (Nov 23, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 23, 2015)

I think I've only seen you on my art thread and maybe a few other places aha. >w<"


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 23, 2015)

Yup c:


----------



## duckvely (Nov 23, 2015)

yep


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Nov 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 24, 2015)

Very


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 24, 2015)

Never really seen you before.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 24, 2015)

i rarely see


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## pandapples (Nov 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Roxi (Nov 24, 2015)

Yup :]


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

Yep!! :}


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 24, 2015)

Yes yes


----------



## Roxi (Nov 24, 2015)

Yup :]


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## pandapples (Nov 24, 2015)

Ya


----------



## Roxi (Nov 24, 2015)

Yup :]


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 24, 2015)

can I get a heck yah?
(heck yah!)​


----------



## okaimii (Nov 24, 2015)

Seen you once or twice.


----------



## aericell (Nov 24, 2015)

yep


----------



## Roxi (Nov 24, 2015)

Yup ^-^


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## okaimii (Nov 24, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

Yep! :}


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 24, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## aericell (Nov 25, 2015)

yes


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes


----------



## milkyi (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

yes


----------



## Roxi (Nov 25, 2015)

Haven't seen you before, Sorry x3


----------



## Que (Nov 25, 2015)

Nope. x-x


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

no, I'm sorry.


----------



## tae (Nov 25, 2015)

yes, i've seen you.


----------



## duckvely (Nov 25, 2015)

yep


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

you run a really nice cycling thread (●?ω｀●)


----------



## duckvely (Nov 25, 2015)

yes

oh thank you <3


----------



## aericell (Nov 25, 2015)

yeee


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

you have oblivia's profile picture ≧◡≦
yes


----------



## Roxi (Nov 25, 2015)

Yup ^w^


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

yes (▰˘◡˘▰)


----------



## lars708 (Nov 25, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Rasha (Nov 25, 2015)

yes


----------



## lars708 (Nov 25, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> yes



OMG YOU'RE ALIVE and yeahh


----------



## Roxi (Nov 25, 2015)

Yesh! ^w^


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 25, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Rasha (Nov 25, 2015)

yes

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> OMG YOU'RE ALIVE and yeahh



I'm immortal


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 25, 2015)

No


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 25, 2015)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 25, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## aericell (Nov 25, 2015)

yesss


----------



## pandapples (Nov 25, 2015)

Yup


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 25, 2015)

No


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Roxi (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes ^w^


----------



## aericell (Nov 25, 2015)

yep!


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 25, 2015)

Nope haven't seen you.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Nov 26, 2015)

yep


----------



## Goth (Nov 26, 2015)

yep


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Nov 26, 2015)

yesss


----------



## seliph (Nov 26, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 26, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Roxi (Nov 26, 2015)

Yesh ^w^


----------



## aericell (Nov 26, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## riummi (Nov 26, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Roxi (Nov 26, 2015)

Yesh! ^w^


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 26, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yush!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 27, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 27, 2015)

No sorry.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Rasha (Nov 27, 2015)

I bet you are, at least in the basement


----------



## emolga (Nov 27, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah c:


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## pandapples (Nov 27, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Peter (Nov 27, 2015)

yess


----------



## Roxi (Nov 27, 2015)

Yup ^w^


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

ye


----------



## yukiko (Nov 27, 2015)

yeah babe, weren't you leave me alone?


----------



## cIementine (Nov 27, 2015)

yes ;v;


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes yes


----------



## Shawna (Nov 27, 2015)

I've seen you a few times.  Your signature is adorable! <3


----------



## Roxi (Nov 27, 2015)

No sorry x3


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

Yep :3


----------



## okaimii (Nov 27, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

ye


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## duckvely (Nov 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## seliph (Nov 27, 2015)

yep


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

I think so


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Roxi (Nov 27, 2015)

Yesh \(^w^)/


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Rasha (Nov 27, 2015)

I see your name all the time


----------



## merve-chan (Nov 27, 2015)

Never seen you before


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 27, 2015)

not really


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

Yesssssssssssssss.


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

No


----------



## seliph (Nov 27, 2015)

Ye


----------



## Roxi (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes ^w^


----------



## milkyi (Nov 27, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

no


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 27, 2015)

yes! (you're don't touch me, right?)


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

Leave Me Alone but close enough

and ye


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes yes


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 27, 2015)

I think so...


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

no


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 28, 2015)

Kinda sorta.


----------



## tae (Nov 28, 2015)

yeah thats the babe.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 28, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 28, 2015)

YEW


----------



## Roxi (Nov 28, 2015)

Haven't seen you before sorry x3


----------



## aericell (Nov 28, 2015)

yep!


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

yup


----------



## shannenenen (Nov 28, 2015)

You certainly look familiar :3


----------



## sej (Nov 28, 2015)

Yep!

Ninja'd, no lol


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 28, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 28, 2015)

nope


----------



## cIementine (Nov 28, 2015)

nah but you seem cool


----------



## sej (Nov 28, 2015)

yeep!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 28, 2015)

Yup yup


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 28, 2015)

nope c:


----------



## AmaiiTenshii (Nov 28, 2015)

mhm


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 28, 2015)

No


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 28, 2015)

i see you around


----------



## Roxi (Nov 28, 2015)

Yesh :3


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 28, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 28, 2015)

no never


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 28, 2015)

nope


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 28, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Nov 28, 2015)

nu.


----------



## seliph (Nov 28, 2015)

Nope


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## Roxi (Nov 29, 2015)

Yup ^_^


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 29, 2015)

Yess


----------



## Llust (Nov 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Nov 29, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 29, 2015)

Yus~


----------



## riummi (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes


----------



## pandapples (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 29, 2015)

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## riummi (Nov 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## gameboy (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes. I remember the kyoukai no kanata avatar.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 29, 2015)

everyone is saying 'yes' omg is it bad if I said no right now :c


----------



## seliph (Nov 29, 2015)

I just did


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 29, 2015)

No.


----------



## seliph (Nov 29, 2015)

Aerate said:


> No.



You Filthy Liar


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 29, 2015)

yeah I have no idea who you are


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 29, 2015)

jinico said:


> You Filthy Liar





Chicken Tender said:


> yeah I have no idea who you are



See, she agrees.

And yes ^^


----------



## milkyi (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## seliph (Nov 29, 2015)

Aerate said:


> See, she agrees.
> 
> And yes ^^



Y'all both filthy

and yeah


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 29, 2015)

probably


----------



## milkyi (Nov 29, 2015)

Yeah, I remember your Izzy from TDI avatar.


----------



## okaimii (Nov 29, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 29, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## Joy (Nov 29, 2015)

Idk


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 29, 2015)

Haven't seen ya


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 29, 2015)

yew


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 29, 2015)

U were one of the first people I remember seeing on TBT so yee


----------



## ACNLover10 (Nov 29, 2015)

I've seen you on a cartoon. xd


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 29, 2015)

No


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 29, 2015)

UEWWW


----------



## JellyDitto (Nov 29, 2015)

yes you are the sassy one arent you


----------



## Roxi (Nov 29, 2015)

Yup ^-^


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 29, 2015)

yes

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyDitto said:


> yes you are the sassy one arent you



what do you mean by that


----------



## riummi (Nov 29, 2015)

Mhm


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

yup


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 29, 2015)

ye!


----------



## Roxi (Nov 29, 2015)

Yup ^w^


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 29, 2015)

uew!


----------



## JellyDitto (Nov 29, 2015)

yes



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> yes
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



is that some sass that my sass sensor senses


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 29, 2015)

no neve


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes


----------



## cIementine (Nov 30, 2015)

kinda!


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 30, 2015)

yeah!


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 30, 2015)

yep yep c:


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Nov 30, 2015)

yup


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 30, 2015)

probably


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Roxi (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes ^-^


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 30, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 30, 2015)

yew


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 30, 2015)

I wish


----------



## Chicken Tender (Nov 30, 2015)

yes


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 1, 2015)

never


----------



## Cloudee (Dec 1, 2015)

I've seen you like twice in different posts xD


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 1, 2015)

Nope


----------



## kelpy (Dec 1, 2015)

yup! :3


----------



## Sap88 (Dec 1, 2015)

No, sorry! ;-;


----------



## Roxi (Dec 1, 2015)

Yup ^w^


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 1, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 1, 2015)

yupp!


----------



## Cariicarky (Dec 1, 2015)

Kinda


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yuppp! lol


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## pandapples (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## kelpy (Dec 2, 2015)

nope.
Hi ;p


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 2, 2015)

Not really.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 2, 2015)

i don't believe so but i haven't really been on in the past week


----------



## pandapples (Dec 2, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 2, 2015)

Yesss


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 2, 2015)

Yup


----------



## pandapples (Dec 2, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 2, 2015)

PERHAPS!


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm afraid not.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 2, 2015)

Nope


----------



## 3skulls (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Neechan (Dec 4, 2015)

Never seen 3skulls before today


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 4, 2015)

Seen you a few times c:


----------



## pandapples (Dec 4, 2015)

Somewhat


----------



## gravyplz (Dec 4, 2015)

yep!!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yup yup


----------



## Neon Skylite (Dec 4, 2015)

The siggy is familiar.


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 4, 2015)

never


----------



## Chaotix (Dec 4, 2015)

somewhat


----------



## Neon Skylite (Dec 4, 2015)

Nope


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 4, 2015)

i've never seen you :c


----------



## Cailey (Dec 4, 2015)

yes yes c:


----------



## Neon Skylite (Dec 4, 2015)

Familiar.


----------



## pandapples (Dec 4, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2015)

yiisssssss


----------



## Meg-Mog (Dec 4, 2015)

No. Sorry


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yessss


----------



## gravyplz (Dec 4, 2015)

yep


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 4, 2015)

Nope


----------



## aericell (Dec 4, 2015)

yep


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Cariicarky (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes


----------



## JellofishXD (Dec 5, 2015)

not to me but then again


----------



## tearypastel (Dec 5, 2015)

nope!


----------



## Cailey (Dec 5, 2015)

a little familiar


----------



## pandapples (Dec 5, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Cariicarky (Dec 5, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## tokkio (Dec 5, 2015)

nop


----------



## Pearls (Dec 5, 2015)

yes


----------



## tokkio (Dec 5, 2015)

yep


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 5, 2015)

No


----------



## xPengyMC_ (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes
(pretty sure)


----------



## Shawna (Dec 5, 2015)

I think I've seen you a few time...


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 5, 2015)

Yep, I remember you


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2015)

no who r u


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

yus


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2015)

yes


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 5, 2015)

pfff obvs


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 5, 2015)

Yus!


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Dec 5, 2015)

Haaaa noooo


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 5, 2015)

No I am not. :T I mean I kind of am, not really tho.


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes


----------



## pandapples (Dec 5, 2015)

Yep


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 5, 2015)

Yaaas


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Deak (Dec 5, 2015)

Have you seen my posts before? Then yes.


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

No.


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 5, 2015)

Only a month ago...
Did you change your username?


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 5, 2015)

No


----------



## Shawna (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes!  You are very sweet! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes, you are very sweet! :3


----------



## milkyi (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes


----------



## axo (Dec 5, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 5, 2015)

Used to be, but now I rarely see you anymore.


----------



## axo (Dec 5, 2015)

Yeah sorry I lost my game, just got it back so I'll be on more 

But yes you are :3


----------



## tokkio (Dec 5, 2015)

nop


----------



## gravyplz (Dec 5, 2015)

no  sorry ;_:


----------



## Cailey (Dec 6, 2015)

i don't think so sorry


----------



## riummi (Dec 6, 2015)

i've never seen you o.e


----------



## Cailey (Dec 6, 2015)

i changed my username recently ^^

yes!


----------



## Peter (Dec 6, 2015)

nope


----------



## Cailey (Dec 6, 2015)

familiar ish


----------



## aericell (Dec 6, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Peter (Dec 6, 2015)

of course c:


----------



## pandapples (Dec 6, 2015)

Yup


----------



## piske (Dec 6, 2015)

Of course! :>


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

yup


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

Ye


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

yeet


----------



## kelpy (Dec 6, 2015)

yupp


----------



## Katattacc (Dec 7, 2015)

Gee i don't think so but my profile seems to have a lot of views lol


----------



## kelpy (Dec 7, 2015)

nope not really.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Cailey (Dec 7, 2015)

yes <33333


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 7, 2015)

yeah


----------



## kelpy (Dec 7, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 8, 2015)

yes


----------



## pandapples (Dec 8, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 8, 2015)

I feel like I'm known, but I'm probably annoying.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 8, 2015)

oddly no


----------



## milkyi (Dec 8, 2015)

Yesss <3


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)

ye


----------



## aericell (Dec 8, 2015)

yes


----------



## Cailey (Dec 8, 2015)

s?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 8, 2015)

Yessss


----------



## riummi (Dec 8, 2015)

kinda


----------



## aericell (Dec 8, 2015)

yes


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 8, 2015)

I think so


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 8, 2015)

First time, I think.


----------



## nami26 (Dec 8, 2015)

I saw you once


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 8, 2015)

I've seen you around and you helped me a lot in my depression thread, so yes :3


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 8, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## pandapples (Dec 9, 2015)

Yepp


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 9, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Locket (Dec 9, 2015)

Si, you are


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 9, 2015)

nope


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 9, 2015)

A lot of people know you


----------



## kelpy (Dec 9, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 9, 2015)

Yep c:


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 9, 2015)

Na, aslan nadidameshun.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 9, 2015)

Yess


----------



## kelpy (Dec 9, 2015)

yup!


----------



## mugii (Dec 9, 2015)

i see you everywhere omg, so ye


----------



## piske (Dec 9, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## kyoko xo (Dec 9, 2015)

yepepeppee


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 9, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## piske (Dec 9, 2015)

Yah :>


----------



## Peter (Dec 9, 2015)

yeah


----------



## kelpy (Dec 9, 2015)

yep


----------



## lars708 (Dec 9, 2015)

Nope sorry 

ALSO for everyone who asked me where i have been, i was just a bit busy, i will be more active again soon!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 9, 2015)

I think this is the first time?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 9, 2015)

Yess


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 9, 2015)

Yup! Seen you tons of times.


----------



## Locket (Dec 9, 2015)

Who are you?


----------



## pandapples (Dec 9, 2015)

A bit


----------



## nami26 (Dec 9, 2015)

yeah twice


----------



## tae (Dec 9, 2015)

i know of you because of pp and your thoughts on abortion.


----------



## pandapples (Dec 9, 2015)

Of course


----------



## okaimii (Dec 9, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 9, 2015)

yeah


----------



## mugii (Dec 10, 2015)

ahhh dont really know you (no)


----------



## Rasha (Dec 10, 2015)

I've seen you once before (yesterday)


----------



## lars708 (Dec 10, 2015)

I don't know you because...

YOU ARE NEVER ONLINE AAAAH

Oh also, we should Skype again ;v;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

yis mango


----------



## Megan. (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeh


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## kelpy (Dec 10, 2015)

yup


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 10, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## tae (Dec 10, 2015)

yeah a bit.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 10, 2015)

yeah ;u;


----------



## aericell (Dec 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## pandapples (Dec 10, 2015)

Yup


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 10, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 10, 2015)

yess


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## tae (Dec 10, 2015)

yes.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 10, 2015)

of course


----------



## duckvely (Dec 10, 2015)

yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2015)

I've never seen you before.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## sej (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 10, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## cIementine (Dec 10, 2015)

Nah but you seem cool!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 10, 2015)

yup


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 10, 2015)

yupp.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 10, 2015)

Hmmmm no?


----------



## mugii (Dec 10, 2015)

yeppy


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

Once :'D


----------



## pandapples (Dec 10, 2015)

Nope o:


----------



## nami26 (Dec 10, 2015)

yup


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## duckvely (Dec 10, 2015)

kind of


----------



## Locket (Dec 10, 2015)

very


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 10, 2015)

no o:


----------



## sinistermark (Dec 10, 2015)

no


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

Nope!


----------



## mugii (Dec 10, 2015)

nopee


----------



## Locket (Dec 10, 2015)

nupe~


----------



## riummi (Dec 10, 2015)

yee


----------



## Araie (Dec 10, 2015)

Yes, quite a lot!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 11, 2015)

YES!!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 11, 2015)

YES


----------



## piske (Dec 11, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Peter (Dec 11, 2015)

yeah


----------



## aericell (Dec 11, 2015)

of course


----------



## kelpy (Dec 11, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 11, 2015)

Hmm, I dont think I have...Sorry!


----------



## device (Dec 11, 2015)

ive never seen you b4


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 11, 2015)

I have never seen you


----------



## okaimii (Dec 11, 2015)

I've seen you before, I think.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 11, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## lars708 (Dec 11, 2015)

I know you!


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 11, 2015)

yes


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

: o yes


----------



## Araie (Dec 11, 2015)

Not really.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 11, 2015)

Yep


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Of course!


----------



## cIementine (Dec 11, 2015)

kinda.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Yes, everywhere


----------



## Peter (Dec 11, 2015)

nope


----------



## mugii (Dec 11, 2015)

nope


----------



## lars708 (Dec 12, 2015)

Nope sorry...


----------



## Pearls (Dec 12, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes


----------



## lars708 (Dec 12, 2015)

I have seen you once


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes, everywhere xD


----------



## lars708 (Dec 12, 2015)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> Yes, everywhere xD



I am so famous gurl, almost like Adele

And i know you


----------



## kelpy (Dec 12, 2015)

yeah


----------



## lars708 (Dec 12, 2015)

~Yup!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 13, 2015)

Yup


----------



## mugii (Dec 13, 2015)

nope ;;


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 13, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Dec 13, 2015)

Ye ^-^


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 13, 2015)

Nope


----------



## lars708 (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 13, 2015)

nope


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 13, 2015)

nope


----------



## piske (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes


----------



## mugii (Dec 13, 2015)

yepp


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

Yerr


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 13, 2015)

no


----------



## kelpy (Dec 13, 2015)

yep


----------



## mugii (Dec 13, 2015)

oh yeah


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

yes


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

yes, all the time


----------



## Roxi (Dec 13, 2015)

Yup ^-^


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## piske (Dec 13, 2015)

YAH


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 13, 2015)

Yep c:


----------



## biibii (Dec 13, 2015)

No


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

no


----------



## aericell (Dec 13, 2015)

yep


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 13, 2015)

yes


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

Yeah!


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 14, 2015)

recently yes


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 14, 2015)

Sorta!!

(Yass you have Rosie in your siggy you are cool)


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 14, 2015)

Seen ya loads of times before


----------



## Cailey (Dec 14, 2015)

recently, yes!


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

You have a lot of posts so yes...  I just got here lol


----------



## aericell (Dec 14, 2015)

i've seen you around since you've joined


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 14, 2015)

Everywhereeee


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Don't know who you are actually


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 14, 2015)

Don't think so.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 14, 2015)

nope


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## jiny (Dec 14, 2015)

ye


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 14, 2015)

Nope. Probably because I was on hiatus.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 14, 2015)

Not that I know of.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 14, 2015)

I've never seen you before.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 14, 2015)

Seen you before but I wouldn't say your famous.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 14, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## lars708 (Dec 15, 2015)

I have seen you!!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes!!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

I've seen you a few times!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 15, 2015)

I've seen you a few times too!


----------



## lars708 (Dec 15, 2015)

You are known by many yess

(Also ty for the present!)


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 15, 2015)

Yep I have seen ya a lot


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

I've seen you around! That sig though. lol


----------



## Dim (Dec 15, 2015)

I don't think so.


----------



## piske (Dec 15, 2015)

No, sorry ;w;


----------



## okaimii (Dec 15, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes


----------



## sej (Dec 15, 2015)

Yep!

- - - Post Merge - - -

@lars - Your post isn't showing up, but I have seen you a couple of times!


----------



## lars708 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## pandapples (Dec 15, 2015)

Yup


----------



## lars708 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yess!


----------



## Dim (Dec 15, 2015)

I've seen you somewhere.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

Once


----------



## teto (Dec 15, 2015)

Ohhh yeahhh


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

yeessss


----------



## lars708 (Dec 15, 2015)

Maybe one time?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 15, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Dec 15, 2015)

yep


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Every day lol


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 15, 2015)

I've seen you around before- yes


----------



## teto (Dec 15, 2015)

Yess


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yup


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Ya


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 15, 2015)

Haven't seen you much.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Seen you a few times.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 15, 2015)

I think I've seen you around before.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

I've seen you a bunch of times c:


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes o:


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 15, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

yas


----------



## Starmanfan (Dec 15, 2015)

Never seen u once on my entire TBT lifespan


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

Never seen ya before


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 16, 2015)

Never seen you.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 16, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 16, 2015)

yeup


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 16, 2015)

Never seen you before


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 16, 2015)

i haven't seen you before too xD


----------



## Ragdoll (Dec 16, 2015)

Never seen ya but its probs bc I havent been on tbt in so long haha I wonder if im still famous


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 16, 2015)

nope


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 16, 2015)

A few times.


----------



## Dim (Dec 16, 2015)

Seen you before


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 16, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 16, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2015)

Nope


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 16, 2015)

Not really


----------



## sej (Dec 16, 2015)

Kind of!


----------



## aericell (Dec 16, 2015)

yes!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Cailey (Dec 16, 2015)

no


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2015)

Yea


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 16, 2015)

Kinda


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 16, 2015)

Ya


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Dec 17, 2015)

yep


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

YES


----------



## Dim (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes


----------



## lars708 (Dec 17, 2015)

I have seen you but i wouldn't say that you are famous


----------



## Esphas (Dec 17, 2015)

yes


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Cailey (Dec 17, 2015)

you betcha


----------



## lars708 (Dec 17, 2015)

Esphas said:


> yes



THE SIG THE SIG OMG


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## lars708 (Dec 17, 2015)

Yasss


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 17, 2015)

yes yes


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 17, 2015)

Yep c:


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2015)

Yea.


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 17, 2015)

Nope


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2015)

Haven't seen ya.


----------



## biibii (Dec 17, 2015)

nah


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 17, 2015)

No


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 17, 2015)

I haven't seen you around much


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 17, 2015)

Nah


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2015)

Kinda.


----------



## aericell (Dec 18, 2015)

yes


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 18, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## lars708 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yess


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2015)

yo ho ho


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 18, 2015)

Sorta


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2015)

oh yes


----------



## Peter (Dec 18, 2015)

yes!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 18, 2015)

Haven't really seen you!


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I've seen you c:


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 18, 2015)

nope


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 18, 2015)

Nope


----------



## aericell (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yup


----------



## milkyi (Dec 18, 2015)

Yep


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 18, 2015)

yup


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Kinda.


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yea


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Ya xD


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Ye c:


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

yup


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Ya


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 18, 2015)

Maybe.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Fantasyrick (Dec 18, 2015)

yep


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

yea


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Ohh yess.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Ya


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeah baby!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Ya yo!


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yus!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yup


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Mm-Hmm.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yip


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yap!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Maybe? Yup


----------



## Aali (Dec 18, 2015)

I saw you once (by that i mean like 6 mins ago)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

My giveaway you saw me several times. xD Seen you


----------



## Aali (Dec 18, 2015)

OH YEAH! You changed your profile pic so I didn't knowXD

I SEE YOU EVERYWHERE


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

I see you a lot.


----------



## Aali (Dec 18, 2015)

I see you in my nightmares O_O


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Aali (Dec 18, 2015)

I see you a lot


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

ya


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Ye!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

ye


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yup


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

yea


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

yuea


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeee


----------



## Starmanfan (Dec 18, 2015)

nope.


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

no


----------



## alphys (Dec 19, 2015)

yeah


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 19, 2015)

I've not ever seen you until now.


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

ya


----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## Peter (Dec 19, 2015)

yep!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

yes


----------



## sock (Dec 19, 2015)

Yup


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ya


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

Yup


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

yes


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

Yupe


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 19, 2015)

Sorta.


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

yea


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Dec 19, 2015)

Yep


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

Nope


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

yas


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 19, 2015)

Hmm....I think you posted on that Popsicle Giveaway...like once...?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

xD YES


----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 19, 2015)

YAS


----------



## aericell (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

yo.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 19, 2015)

yes


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 19, 2015)

I think so.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

yes? haha


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh yas


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 19, 2015)

yeah


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ya


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 19, 2015)

Yea m9


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

yes m8


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 19, 2015)

yeah


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

yes


----------



## emolga (Dec 19, 2015)

yup


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

yup


----------



## aericell (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 19, 2015)

yush


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

ya


----------



## Cailey (Dec 20, 2015)

yes
just changed my username this shall be interesting


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

Ya, I remember you. lol


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

ya


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

yup


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

yep


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## piske (Dec 20, 2015)

Yup


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Dec 20, 2015)

Not really (first time i have seen you)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

Kinda


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 20, 2015)

yeah


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Dec 20, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 20, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 20, 2015)

yeah!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## kelpy (Dec 20, 2015)

yes!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

yup


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Dec 20, 2015)

Very


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 20, 2015)

not yet


----------



## Megan. (Dec 20, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 21, 2015)

No


----------



## aericell (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Megan. (Dec 23, 2015)

Yep


----------



## gh0st (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes, you welcomed me! ^^


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 23, 2015)

No, sorry :c


----------



## Sholee (Dec 23, 2015)

yes! seen you around :]


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Farobi (Dec 23, 2015)

yea!


----------



## Megan. (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes!!


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 23, 2015)

I've only ever seen you in this thread ;o;


----------



## Esphas (Dec 23, 2015)

never seen you before


----------



## Megan. (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2015)

I've seen you on a few different threads. (n__n)


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 23, 2015)

Nope


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Dec 23, 2015)

Only once so sorta


----------



## Aali (Dec 23, 2015)

I saw you 2 mins ago


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 23, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## duckvely (Dec 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## jiny (Dec 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 23, 2015)

Definitely.


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 24, 2015)

yes o w o


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sort of.


----------



## okaimii (Dec 24, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## riummi (Dec 24, 2015)

ofc


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 24, 2015)

definitely >w<


----------



## aericell (Dec 24, 2015)

yes!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2015)

yup


----------



## Pearls (Dec 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## duckvely (Dec 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2015)

Yep


----------



## aericell (Dec 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 24, 2015)

Yus! Love the gudetama and Chanyeol


----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)

Nope. ;w;


----------



## duckvely (Dec 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 24, 2015)

Ye


----------



## duckvely (Dec 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 24, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## okaimii (Dec 24, 2015)

I don't think so.


----------



## duckvely (Dec 24, 2015)

yep


----------



## aericell (Dec 24, 2015)

ya


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2015)

Nope (Not yet at least)


----------



## duckvely (Dec 24, 2015)

yep


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 24, 2015)

i wish ;-;


----------



## mugii (Dec 24, 2015)

YAS


----------



## Heyden (Dec 24, 2015)

not really


----------



## Rasha (Dec 24, 2015)

I've seen you a gazillion times brah


----------



## Peter (Dec 24, 2015)

yesss!


----------



## aericell (Dec 24, 2015)

yep!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 24, 2015)

of course


----------



## Megan. (Dec 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Cariicarky (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 26, 2015)

Never in my whole 8 hours of being on Bell Tree.


----------



## duckvely (Dec 26, 2015)

nope


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

yes


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2015)

uhh i think so


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

yes


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 26, 2015)

yeah you pretty much are.


----------



## alphys (Dec 26, 2015)

i havent seen you before, if i did i would remember your signature because of how unique it is


----------



## Heyden (Dec 26, 2015)

No


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2015)

hyea


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 26, 2015)

of course <3


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 26, 2015)

Mhm.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 26, 2015)

Wow, no actually


----------



## Damniel (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## duckvely (Dec 26, 2015)

yep


----------



## Ragdoll (Dec 26, 2015)

yeahh


----------



## duckvely (Dec 26, 2015)

yes


----------



## aericell (Dec 26, 2015)

ya


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 26, 2015)

yas


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 26, 2015)

yes


----------



## duckvely (Dec 26, 2015)

yep


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2015)

yea


----------



## mintellect (Dec 27, 2015)

No


----------



## kelpy (Dec 27, 2015)

not much but yeah


----------



## Goth (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Moonlight- (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes of course


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 27, 2015)

No sorry :c


----------



## Chaotix (Dec 27, 2015)

Yeah of course.


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 27, 2015)

no, sorry :c


----------



## Heyden (Dec 27, 2015)

i wouldnt say so


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 27, 2015)

I think....a couple of times


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes
Hai


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 27, 2015)

Very
Hi


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes
Hi


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 27, 2015)

Yep of course


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 27, 2015)

Only from that one giveaway.


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## Wishii (Dec 27, 2015)

crazy famous


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 27, 2015)

more famous than donald trump


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 27, 2015)

Aahhhhh yes


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yup


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 27, 2015)

FAMOUS FOR BEING A PIECE OF ****


----------



## device (Dec 27, 2015)

ive seen you a few times


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

Seen you a bit


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

yep


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 27, 2015)

No.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

Kinda


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 27, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

yep


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

yep


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ya


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 27, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yea


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh so you're  unbanned then?


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

yep


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

yepperoo


----------



## riummi (Dec 27, 2015)

yaya


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 27, 2015)

yes!


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)

yep


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Megan. (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeh


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 28, 2015)

Yus!


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 28, 2015)

yeppppp


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 28, 2015)

Only seen you a few times


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 28, 2015)

I'd say so. I see you a good bit.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 28, 2015)

Yep


----------



## duckvely (Dec 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

yep


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 29, 2015)

yes o u o


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Sort of


----------



## cornimer (Dec 29, 2015)

I think so


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Heyden (Dec 30, 2015)

sort of


----------



## scotch (Dec 30, 2015)

lol just saw him on the last thread I went


----------



## Damniel (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Dec 30, 2015)

no


----------



## scotch (Dec 30, 2015)

yesh


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 30, 2015)

no


----------



## scotch (Dec 30, 2015)

Yea


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 30, 2015)

Good for you.


----------



## scotch (Dec 30, 2015)

yea I know you that's great xD


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 30, 2015)

（＾Ｏ＾☆♪


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Dec 30, 2015)

nope


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm very hated, no.


----------



## scotch (Dec 30, 2015)

yea I know him


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 30, 2015)

no


----------



## scotch (Dec 30, 2015)

yes I know this PIG IN HUMAN CLOTHING
-kill la kill


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 30, 2015)

adorable but no


----------



## scotch (Dec 30, 2015)

no I don't know this nub


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 30, 2015)

ya


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2015)

in a way


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 31, 2015)

no


----------



## Cariicarky (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes


----------



## rev1175 (Dec 31, 2015)

No


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

little bit


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

yup


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 31, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Ya


----------



## scotch (Dec 31, 2015)

yes


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 31, 2015)

No.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 31, 2015)

Maybe?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes


----------



## cornimer (Dec 31, 2015)

Not really


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

kinda


----------



## Goth (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes


----------



## duckvely (Dec 31, 2015)

yes


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

yep!!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

yip


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

a lot unfortunately


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

yup


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yup


----------



## duckvely (Dec 31, 2015)

yep


----------



## sej (Dec 31, 2015)

A bit! (I'm sorry)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Ya


----------



## sej (Dec 31, 2015)

Yep


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 31, 2015)

Famous for being trash so ye


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

yes


----------



## duckvely (Dec 31, 2015)

yep


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 31, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

yup


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

yush


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

yes


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 1, 2016)

Quite.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 1, 2016)

yes!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 1, 2016)

Ye!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 1, 2016)

yES


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes yes


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

yES


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

I've seen you around c:.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 2, 2016)

not really


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 2, 2016)

I see you everywhere.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Kinda


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 2, 2016)

You're everywhere so yes


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 2, 2016)

yup TuT


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

Only in the basement.


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 2, 2016)

i live in the basement hueheueuhe 
Yes, I've seen you


----------



## Bjork (Jan 2, 2016)

kinda


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Sort of


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes I believe, but your avatar must be new


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

yuppp


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 2, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

yes m dear


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 2, 2016)

You look so familiar but your username isn't clicking with me >.<


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> You look so familiar but your username isn't clicking with me >.<



i've had quite a few.. so you probs know me from somewhere.

@kitty yes


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

Yep


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 2, 2016)

Yea I guess.


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

A little bit


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 2, 2016)

nope


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

Sometimes


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

ya


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

A lot


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 2, 2016)

ya ur sig scares me


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 2, 2016)

No.


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> ya ur sig scares me



good

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also no


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

ye


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

Quit following me jk I just see you everywhere


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

yes.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 2, 2016)

yush


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

yep ^^


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

yea


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

oh ya haha


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 2, 2016)

yeh


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

yup


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 2, 2016)

Yas


----------



## lars708 (Jan 2, 2016)

Omg yes where have you been!

I remember you from the good days, when team posicle wasn't a thing yet...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Orieii (Jan 2, 2016)

Yea  I saw you a few times


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Saw you on my giveaway


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 2, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Omg yes where have you been!
> 
> I remember you from the good days, when team posicle wasn't a thing yet...



Lol. I come and go. 

---------- 

Yes, to whoever is above me.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

no, sorry


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 2, 2016)

I've only seen you once or twice so maybe?


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

Yep I have!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

Yupyup


----------



## duckvely (Jan 3, 2016)

yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

Yus


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Nope


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

lately yes


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes but the new avatar change keeps trying to throw me off xD


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Ya


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

not rlly


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 3, 2016)

yep


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yea


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 3, 2016)

ye


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yup


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't think so


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

ya


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

yea


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

Shore


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

In the basement


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 3, 2016)

Kind-of.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

I haven't seen you, but I'll assume that you are.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Ya


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

Yurp


----------



## scotch (Jan 3, 2016)

no
babies


----------



## Bassy (Jan 3, 2016)

Definitely not!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 3, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## duckvely (Jan 3, 2016)

yes


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

yup


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

Nos


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 3, 2016)

yep


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 3, 2016)

no


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

yes~


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 3, 2016)

probs but idk


----------



## Kayteddy (Jan 3, 2016)

No


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Jan 3, 2016)

Kinda ^u^


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes


----------



## kyukon (Jan 3, 2016)

only in the museum aha


----------



## Aetherinne (Jan 3, 2016)

Definitely. 

I just came back, so I'm not expecting a good review from the poster below me. XD


----------



## duckvely (Jan 3, 2016)

nope


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

yep!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yea


----------



## Rasha (Jan 4, 2016)

I see you everywhere everyday


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yup


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

Yepperoo


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

ya


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 4, 2016)

Ja


----------



## scotch (Jan 4, 2016)

seen you once


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 4, 2016)

No.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 4, 2016)

Yup


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

no


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 4, 2016)

No. Look at your posts.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 4, 2016)

yeha


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 4, 2016)

Yus.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yea.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 4, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 4, 2016)

yeah


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aali (Jan 4, 2016)

Sometimes


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 5, 2016)

ya


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes


----------



## NathanBros (Jan 5, 2016)

Not really...


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 5, 2016)

Ye


----------



## tae (Jan 5, 2016)

no i don't think ive seen you.


you ninja'd me omfg. yes.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 5, 2016)

Yupyup


----------



## emmareid (Jan 5, 2016)

yesss i've seen you before!


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 5, 2016)

No...? ;-; I don't think I've see you yet.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 5, 2016)

nope


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 5, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 6, 2016)

yeah


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 6, 2016)

I've seen you around quite a bit.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 6, 2016)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) alot of people spam this site for attention with yes in hope to be famous...



















"Yes"


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 6, 2016)

Sort of yea


----------



## Heyden (Jan 6, 2016)

for spamming yes


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 6, 2016)

Ye


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)

lol yeaaa


----------



## teto (Jan 7, 2016)

how can people not see you around like oh my god lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)

no who r u


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 7, 2016)

yeah


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 7, 2016)

Yup


----------



## teto (Jan 7, 2016)

all the time


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 7, 2016)

Yep


----------



## teto (Jan 7, 2016)

indeed


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 7, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 7, 2016)

yes


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 7, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## sej (Jan 7, 2016)

I'd say!


----------



## Kiera943 (Jan 7, 2016)

YESH

_With those cute wittle sigs _


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 7, 2016)

Yas

Edit: Ninja'd NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

I think this is the first time I've seen you.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Jan 7, 2016)

Yup! I've seen you around a bunch.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't think so?

Maybe.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 8, 2016)

Basement yes


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 8, 2016)

I think so ?


----------



## aericell (Jan 11, 2016)

yep


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Jan 11, 2016)

Yasssss! Lenny says yes with me!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

yes


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

Yup


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

Definitely.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 11, 2016)

I haven't seen you before, but I'm pretty new here soo


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't believe so


----------



## Lumira (Jan 11, 2016)

just saw you on another basement thread


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

You're getting around.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

Very much so.


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Lumira (Jan 11, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 11, 2016)

a little bit.


----------



## Jacob (Jan 12, 2016)

Once or twice


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 12, 2016)

Few times


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 12, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## Dim (Jan 18, 2016)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

Never seen ya.


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

yes


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cailey (Jan 18, 2016)

yes sirrr-eee !


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 18, 2016)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Cailey (Jan 18, 2016)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Never seen you before.



feelings mutual then again you just made your account.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 18, 2016)

I feel like I've seen you before....
Back in a time, when things were different...


----------



## Cailey (Jan 18, 2016)

eh kinda


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

don't think so


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 18, 2016)

Yupyup


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

yuuus


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 18, 2016)

sorta in the middle


----------



## Wishii (Jan 18, 2016)

I may have seen you once or twice...
jk, very famous


----------



## riummi (Jan 18, 2016)

not really - i've seen you a few times


----------



## aericell (Jan 18, 2016)

yep


----------



## Kotarou (Jan 20, 2016)

yes


----------



## N e s s (Jan 20, 2016)

Nope

I'm not famous at all tbh


----------



## Kotarou (Jan 20, 2016)

ive seen you


----------



## Soda Fox (Jan 20, 2016)

I haven't seen you but diggin' the Gravity Falls avatar.  You've been here a long time it looks like!  Welcome back if you're returning!


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

Yess


----------



## Soda Fox (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah, I see you all over the place like are you an angel of the forum or something?  Cause you fell right into my life on this forum bby


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 20, 2016)

yep.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2016)

Ya


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 20, 2016)

I bet you're pretty famous
Wanna sign my toes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2016)

pickle inkii. said:


> I bet you're pretty famous
> Wanna sign my toes



Sure why not XD *signs your toes* 

I think this is the first time I've seen you btw.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 20, 2016)

i don't think i've seen you before


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

yep


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 20, 2016)

yesh


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 21, 2016)

yup


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 21, 2016)

yes


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Jan 21, 2016)

Think I've seen you once or twice. :3


----------



## lucitine (Jan 21, 2016)

I've never seen you before ._.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

yepperoni


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 21, 2016)

Yuh


----------



## tae (Jan 21, 2016)

literally never seen you before.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 21, 2016)

Alike others into that Korea junk, I suppose so.


----------



## Ruto (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes, I've seen you a lot


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

yes, you seem pretty cool


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

yes


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 21, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

yes


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 21, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## tae (Jan 21, 2016)

yeah i've seen you before.


----------



## Kotarou (Jan 21, 2016)

whos tae???? :?????


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

sure


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 21, 2016)

As much as I don't wanna be rude...

WHO DA F**K ARE YOU??!!


----------



## Zane (Jan 21, 2016)

LOL
yes i have seen you b4


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

SensaiGallade said:


> As much as I don't wanna be rude...
> 
> WHO DA F**K ARE YOU??!!



omg i havent even seen u before wtf


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 21, 2016)

My response to you is above...


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

same to u kiddo


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

yes


----------



## tae (Jan 21, 2016)

ya ive seen ya.


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

yee


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

ye


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

yes


----------



## Megan. (Jan 21, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

yes


----------



## Lumira (Jan 21, 2016)

yeh


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

ye


----------



## hzl (Jan 21, 2016)

aw you joined on ma birthdaaaay in 2013 <3

but since I've been back yeah I've seen you around a lot


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

i've seen you a bit :'D


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

ye


----------



## Miii (Jan 21, 2016)

Seen you a few times


----------



## Lumira (Jan 21, 2016)

i've seen you quite a bit. pretty profile picture btw c:


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

Yess


----------



## Miii (Jan 21, 2016)

Lumira said:


> i've seen you quite a bit. pretty profile picture btw c:



thanks ^.^ 

and seen this person a few times before too!


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jan 21, 2016)

Seen your posts a few times c:


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

yes


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

ye


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 21, 2016)

Yas!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jan 22, 2016)

i was once a famous. then i died.

Unfortunately all these users are completely new to me


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

same tbh i died for 2 years.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jan 22, 2016)

haha yeah. if yall had known me in the golden age of 2013-2014, i would be killing it.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 22, 2016)

never seen you


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 22, 2016)

in-a-pickle said:


> haha yeah. if yall had known me in the golden age of 2013-2014, i would be killing it.



I remember your spoilered sig. 

-----
Also yes to whoever is above me.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 22, 2016)

Yes


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2016)

oh my goodness yes!


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

Absolutely! c:


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 22, 2016)

yep yep!


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 22, 2016)

Sorta, I've seen you around a few times.


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 22, 2016)

Seen you around quite a few times


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

sure


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Lumira (Jan 22, 2016)

yess


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

ye


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

of course


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 22, 2016)

Yes, you're the meme queen after all!
sign my toes


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

ye


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 22, 2016)

I don't know.


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

? yes


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

ye


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 22, 2016)

Yes, but I'm not sure outside this forum.


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

yeah


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

yes


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

who hasnt


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

ye


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

yah


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

ye


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

mhm..


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 22, 2016)

only inside of this thread


----------



## Lumira (Jan 22, 2016)

i've seen you a few times


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

ye


----------



## Lumira (Jan 22, 2016)

ye to you as well


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 23, 2016)

uhhh I think I have seen you at times... can't pick one specifically, but you are also fairly new so IDK


----------



## kelpy (Jan 23, 2016)

yup


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 23, 2016)

yep.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

this is the first time _i've _seen you, but i'm sure you're more famous than that


----------



## kelpy (Jan 23, 2016)

yes!


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

yep ^^


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

yeesss


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

definitely


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 23, 2016)

ye


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

very


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't think I've seen you before, but I might've.


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

Yes


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 23, 2016)

yas


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

ye


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

extremely


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh, yes :3


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

super extremely


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 24, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

YES


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

UH HUH


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

yes


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 24, 2016)

ye


----------



## focus (Jan 24, 2016)

everywhere


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

ye


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 24, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

ye


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes, unfortunately


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 24, 2016)

sadly yea


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

ye


----------



## Tensu (Jan 24, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

not rlly


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 24, 2016)

Yeah, even though I'm pretty sure I knew you by a different name. Konan or something


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

Konan224 ye i just changed it. you would know if you read my transformation post.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 24, 2016)

Pusheen said:


> Konan224 ye i just changed it. you would know if you read my transformation post.



sorry, i don't keep up with username changes. i can usually tell after a while, heh. thank you for the heads up though!


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh my goodness, yes!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 24, 2016)

Yas


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 24, 2016)

yes


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 26, 2016)

nop


----------



## Cailey (Jan 26, 2016)

not really


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 26, 2016)

yup (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 26, 2016)

yep


----------



## Nemo The Fish (Jan 26, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 26, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Megan. (Jan 26, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 26, 2016)

Yepp


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 26, 2016)

From what I've seen, yes ^


----------



## lars708 (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes lol


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 26, 2016)

yup


----------



## lars708 (Jan 26, 2016)

Yass


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes ^


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 26, 2016)

Yepp


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 26, 2016)

Nah


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 26, 2016)

^ No?  I'm still pretty new but haven't seen you around much


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 26, 2016)

Yep. Lucky ducky


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 26, 2016)

^ Barely see you around - Couple times here in the basement but other than that not so much xD


----------



## inkling (Jan 26, 2016)

no


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 26, 2016)

Can somebody answer this for me


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

yeah.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 26, 2016)

Yas


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes, yes ^


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 26, 2016)

Yepp


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes~


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 26, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

definitely


----------



## You got mail! (Jan 26, 2016)

No


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

never seen you before


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Jan 26, 2016)

nope


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

i feel like i saw your name before somewhere but idk


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 26, 2016)

You're all over the Basement
please sign my toes


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

yes


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

yas


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 26, 2016)

^ No - Haven't seen you around much


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 26, 2016)

Yessh


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

yep


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm pretty sure you changed your Username but yes your famous


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

Yep


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 26, 2016)

Of course.


----------



## Cailey (Jan 27, 2016)

yesss!


----------



## jiny (Jan 27, 2016)

yeees


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeet~ I see ya everywhere kappa


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 27, 2016)

Yup


----------



## lars708 (Jan 27, 2016)

Yess


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeep


----------



## GamingKittenCorp (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah!! I've seen you around The Basement lol


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 27, 2016)

Nope


----------



## lars708 (Jan 27, 2016)

I recognise your siggy...


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 27, 2016)

Very!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Jan 27, 2016)

nu


----------



## lars708 (Jan 27, 2016)

Yas


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

^ first tome seeing you around but by your post count I'd say yes xD


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 27, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 27, 2016)

I have seen you before


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

^ Haven't seen you around yet .. until now xD


----------



## tae (Jan 27, 2016)

ayy, i've seen you around before.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

yes lol


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

^ Yes, yes - I've seen you around lots


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 27, 2016)

Yep


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 27, 2016)

only on this thread


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

^ No - only ever really see you in the basement xD


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 27, 2016)

yep


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 27, 2016)

Umm....I think I recognise your avatar....?


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeses ^.^


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Tensu (Jan 27, 2016)

I think so


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 27, 2016)

I don't think so


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

I see you around quite a bit but not EVERYWHERE.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 27, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> Yep!



Aww it's the precious cinnamon roll I see everywhere!~


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

^ Yes - Been seeing you a lot lately


----------



## Tensu (Jan 27, 2016)

I've seen you a around a lot


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

^ I've seen you around a fair bit but not a whole lot


----------



## Lumira (Jan 27, 2016)

i've seen you around a few times


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

^ Haven't seen you around much except for a couple times tonight


----------



## Lumira (Jan 27, 2016)

hi again~

first saw you yesterday


----------



## Discord (Jan 27, 2016)

Like almost everyone else here, not popular but some popularity.

I like places where you get more popular based on your compassion and graditude over others, instead of some narcissistic system that ranks you if you had a wart or not.

But i would like to be popular, but i'm okay with my feeble amount of popularity at the moment.


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 27, 2016)

^ I've seen you around a few times.. Not many though


----------



## jiny (Jan 27, 2016)

ya


----------



## Lumira (Jan 27, 2016)

ye


----------



## okaimii (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Lumira (Jan 27, 2016)

i don't think I've seen you before but i am but a noob on TBT.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 28, 2016)

Looks familiar but idk


----------



## lars708 (Jan 28, 2016)

I know youu


----------



## Megan. (Jan 28, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 28, 2016)

Yup


----------



## lars708 (Jan 28, 2016)

Ya


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 28, 2016)

Yesss ^.^


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 28, 2016)

I never seen above user before. I don't know her.


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 28, 2016)

^ I don't know you either - But I appreciate your signature ^.^ Because Mermaids xD


----------



## Ruto (Jan 28, 2016)

I've seen you in the basement a couple of times


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 28, 2016)

I think I've seen you once or twice


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 28, 2016)

^ Never seen you before (But omg I love your signature!! XD He's so cute!!!)


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 28, 2016)

<3 Thanks, and I know right x3 (his name is Monty the Cat in case you wanted to see more pictures of him)

I just saw you for the first time on another thread


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes now!! ^ Thank you! Who doesn't want to see more pictures of him! XD Omg! - Seriously can't get over the adorableness of him. I have a feeling he will end up in a spoiler in my signature later on <3


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 28, 2016)

Starting to see you a lot more now :3


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Cat man, i've seen you everywhere. Do you live in the fourth dimension?


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 28, 2016)

I see you a lot too


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 28, 2016)

Yess


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 28, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes yes ^.^


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 28, 2016)

ye


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 28, 2016)

^ Getting there xD - Seeing you a lot more recently


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 28, 2016)

You've been around here a lot lately lol


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

i've seen you around


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

yep


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 28, 2016)

Yesh


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

i've seen you quite a bit lately


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 28, 2016)

I see you all the time.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

this is the first time i've seen you. beautiful avi and sig by the way


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 28, 2016)

i see you often

and ty, you too


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

seeing you more and more ^^


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 29, 2016)

I've seen you a bit


----------



## himeki (Jan 29, 2016)

nope


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 29, 2016)

I've never seen you
You seem cool though


----------



## lars708 (Jan 29, 2016)

No


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 29, 2016)

Yes


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 29, 2016)

Yeah, I've seen you half of the time at least.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 29, 2016)

A little bit


----------



## himeki (Jan 29, 2016)

no sht i know her


----------



## teto (Jan 29, 2016)

yes duh


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 29, 2016)

Yes yes ^.^


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 29, 2016)

Yep :3


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

yah


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 29, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 29, 2016)

Ya


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 29, 2016)

Yep! So much I noticed I haven't seen you around in a while~


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

yes ^^


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

yosh


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 29, 2016)

ye


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

ya


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

Somewhat


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

Yes


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

yeep yeep cheep cheep


----------



## Ruto (Jan 29, 2016)

Yep


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 29, 2016)

Kind of


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

i guess


----------



## Ruto (Jan 29, 2016)

Yes


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

Yeppe


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 29, 2016)

^ Yess


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

yup ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

Yuppers


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 29, 2016)

yea


----------



## Ruto (Jan 29, 2016)

Yep


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

Yurp


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 29, 2016)

yea


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

yes


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 29, 2016)

ye


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 29, 2016)

ye


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

yess


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 29, 2016)

ye


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 30, 2016)

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> Yep! So much I noticed I haven't seen you around in a while~



Hehe yeah I've been a bit busy with school and stuff, also I'm saving my internet data in case I need it for schoolwork 

^^yas


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 30, 2016)

Yess


----------



## bug2buga (Jan 30, 2016)

i wish haha


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 30, 2016)

nahh


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

yeah..


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 30, 2016)

indeed


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

ya


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm going to stop typing on this thread for now


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

okay


----------



## lars708 (Jan 30, 2016)

Yassss i think that you are quite famous here yeaa


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

yas


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 30, 2016)

Mhm mhm yes yes


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

Yess


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 30, 2016)

Yuppers


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 30, 2016)

^ Haven't seen you before today, but by your post count I'd say yes ^.^


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 30, 2016)

I see you a lot c: Yes


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes, yes, yes ^.^


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 30, 2016)

yes :3


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 30, 2016)

^ Yes - I'm glad you finally got Julian xD


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 30, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 30, 2016)

Yeeep


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

Yep


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 30, 2016)

Feel like you changed your name so yea


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

yeahh


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

yesh


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

yep


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes^


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

yes. cute profile pic ^^


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

yes


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes^^


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

yosh


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 31, 2016)

yep


----------



## lars708 (Jan 31, 2016)

I wouldnt say that you are famous but i've seen you


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 31, 2016)

Same


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

i've seen you a few times. you're part of the grill squad >


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 31, 2016)

Yepp


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 31, 2016)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 31, 2016)

Samee


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

yosh


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

Yus


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 31, 2016)

Yass


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

Yasss


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

yasssss


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 31, 2016)

FK yea


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

yup yup


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 31, 2016)

Umm no??

Who are you?? :/


----------



## Crash (Jan 31, 2016)

definitely! c:​


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 31, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

possibly...

jk definitely


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 31, 2016)

yepppp


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

yus


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 31, 2016)

Mhm mhm yupp


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 31, 2016)

yap


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

yus


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 31, 2016)

yeppp


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 31, 2016)

^ In this thread and a couple others in the basement, yes xD


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

ya


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

mmhmm


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 31, 2016)

Yep Yep Yep


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

yip


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 31, 2016)

Yeppers


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

oui


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

si


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

对 ~


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes ^


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 1, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## Lumira (Feb 1, 2016)

yus


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 1, 2016)

yep


----------



## Lumira (Feb 1, 2016)

i've seen you quite a bit in the past few days


----------



## nami26 (Feb 1, 2016)

yes I saw you a lot this week


----------



## Lumira (Feb 1, 2016)

this is the first time i've seen you ^^


----------



## lars708 (Feb 2, 2016)

I have seen you but i wouldn't say that you're famous.


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

Yess^


----------



## Lumira (Feb 2, 2016)

yep


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 2, 2016)

Mmyessss ^


----------



## Lumira (Feb 2, 2016)

yaS


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 2, 2016)

yep


----------



## Lumira (Feb 2, 2016)

yus ~


----------



## Tensu (Feb 2, 2016)

Yea


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

yup


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 3, 2016)

^ Yeeess


----------



## scotch (Feb 3, 2016)

yepvyepyepvvvyepyepyepyepyepvyepvyepyepvvvyepyepyepyepyepvyepvyepyepvvvyepyepyepyepyepvyepvyepyepvvvyepyepyepyepyepvyepvyepyepvvvyepyepyepyepyepv


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 3, 2016)

^ Somewhat


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

Yes ^u^


----------



## scotch (Feb 3, 2016)

yessssssssssssssssssssyessssssssssssssssssssyessssssssssssssssssssyessssssssssssssssssssyessssssssssssssssssssyessssssssssssssssssssyessssssssssssssssssssyessssssssssssssssssssvyessssssssssssssssssssyessssssssssssssssssssyessssssssssssssssssssvvvvyessssssssssssssssssssyessssssssssssssssssssyessssssssssssssssssssyessssssssssssssssssssyessssssssssssssssssssv


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Feb 3, 2016)

nope


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 3, 2016)

^ Haven't seen you around before - So I'll say no ^.^


----------



## Quagsire. (Feb 3, 2016)

Seen you a few times.


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

i've never seen you before.


----------



## Chaotix (Feb 3, 2016)

Yes and I've seen you around.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 3, 2016)

yep.


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

yeah ive seen you.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)

yepperoni


----------



## Lumira (Feb 3, 2016)

yos


----------



## jiny (Feb 3, 2016)

yus


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 4, 2016)

Yep yep ^


----------



## teshima (Feb 4, 2016)

yea


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 4, 2016)

^ Somewhat


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 4, 2016)

Yepp


----------



## Amrasje (Feb 4, 2016)

I've not seen you before. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Crash (Feb 4, 2016)

nope ;-;​


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

oui : >


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

Yus


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

sim c:


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 4, 2016)

Very!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 4, 2016)

yup


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 4, 2016)

yes


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

i think i've seen you a few times


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 6, 2016)

ye


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 6, 2016)

Yepp


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

yup


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

sim :>


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

yup


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 6, 2016)

yasasssasas


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

yas


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 6, 2016)

yup yup


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

yuup


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

ya


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 6, 2016)

Yup, I see you on a lot of the boys vs girls posts.


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 6, 2016)

mhm


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 6, 2016)

Yes, you drew my amazing squid and your art is lovely. <3


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

yos


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 6, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

yup. i think you even have your own shop.


----------



## riummi (Feb 6, 2016)

ya


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

yee


----------



## riummi (Feb 6, 2016)

of course


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

yepp


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

yep


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

yuuup


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

yeah


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

yep


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 6, 2016)

yes


----------



## Crash (Feb 7, 2016)

yup!​


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 7, 2016)

yes


----------



## Lumira (Feb 7, 2016)

yup


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 7, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 7, 2016)

yes XD


----------



## Shawna (Feb 7, 2016)

I've seen you a lot! ^^
Thank you for making that Sports thread. XD I know how you feel.


----------



## Crash (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I've seen you before, so yes c:​


----------



## riummi (Feb 7, 2016)

sure since i've seen you a few times


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 7, 2016)

yesss


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

yes


----------



## Lumira (Feb 7, 2016)

definitely


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

yuup


----------



## lars708 (Feb 8, 2016)

The salt was real yesterday


----------



## Megan. (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

sim :>


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 8, 2016)

yes


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 8, 2016)

course~


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 8, 2016)

Yepp


----------



## Lumira (Feb 8, 2016)

yus


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 8, 2016)

Yas


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 8, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Lumira (Feb 8, 2016)

yeppp


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 8, 2016)

Oh yas


----------



## Lumira (Feb 8, 2016)

yosh


----------



## Heyden (Feb 8, 2016)

no


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 8, 2016)

NO WHO ARE U DIE


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 9, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Lumira (Feb 9, 2016)

yeppers


----------



## Crash (Feb 9, 2016)

yep!​


----------



## Lumira (Feb 9, 2016)

yes~


----------



## jiny (Feb 9, 2016)

yepeppepep


----------



## Lumira (Feb 9, 2016)

yaa


----------



## riummi (Feb 9, 2016)

uh huh


----------



## jiny (Feb 9, 2016)

woo yep


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 10, 2016)

only like everyday on this thread lmao


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 10, 2016)

yes of course!  hi Kanaa


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 10, 2016)

yesss!!! haha hi pepper


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 10, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 10, 2016)

Yep


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 10, 2016)

yes


----------



## Lumira (Feb 10, 2016)

yes


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 10, 2016)

yup


----------



## Lumira (Feb 10, 2016)

yah


----------



## jiny (Feb 10, 2016)

yuuuus


----------



## Lumira (Feb 10, 2016)

yosh


----------



## kelpy (Feb 11, 2016)

yeah


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 11, 2016)

def totes


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 11, 2016)

yes


----------



## kelpy (Feb 11, 2016)

yeah


----------



## pandapples (Feb 11, 2016)

Name is vaguely familiar.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 11, 2016)

yup


----------



## Lumira (Feb 14, 2016)

yess


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Lumira (Feb 14, 2016)

yup!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Lumira (Feb 14, 2016)

yep


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

yas bae


----------



## Tensu (Feb 14, 2016)

I've seen you


----------



## Lumira (Feb 14, 2016)

i haven't seen you before. hellooo


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 14, 2016)

yesh


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

ya


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Naekoya (Feb 15, 2016)

yes c:


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 15, 2016)

yes


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

ye


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 15, 2016)

Course~


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

ye


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Feb 15, 2016)

Yep I have


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 15, 2016)

No^


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 15, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Feb 15, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 15, 2016)

Nope ^ (Why have I not seen you >.<) xD


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 15, 2016)

First time I've seen you


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

ye


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeeep


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

ye


----------



## Trip (Feb 15, 2016)

ya

- - - Post Merge - - -

yee


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

ye


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

yep


----------



## Trip (Feb 15, 2016)

sure


----------



## duckvely (Feb 15, 2016)

nope


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

yup


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 15, 2016)

yeah


----------



## duckvely (Feb 15, 2016)

yep


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

yas


----------



## kelpy (Feb 15, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

ye its spaghetti


----------



## Trip (Feb 15, 2016)

yee


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

yep


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 15, 2016)

yes


----------



## teshima (Feb 15, 2016)

oyah


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

ye


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 15, 2016)

yis


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

yus


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 15, 2016)

yis yis


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 15, 2016)

kinda


----------



## riummi (Feb 16, 2016)

yes


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 16, 2016)

yis
luv ur art btw <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

sim..lol


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 16, 2016)

yass


----------



## Lumira (Feb 16, 2016)

yeah


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes because you're the sassiest and classiest around


----------



## Lumira (Feb 16, 2016)

why thank you

yes because your aesthetic taste is top notch


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes of course, you were fun in the other thread


----------



## Lumira (Feb 16, 2016)

you were quite famous in that giveaway c;


----------



## Dorian (Feb 16, 2016)

I am famous EVERYWHERE.... but here


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 16, 2016)

yup ive seen u


----------



## Lumira (Feb 16, 2016)

you're quite famous


----------



## Crash (Feb 16, 2016)

yep!​


----------



## duckvely (Feb 16, 2016)

yes


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Feb 16, 2016)

Yep, just today though


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 16, 2016)

^ Yeeeeeees! <3


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 17, 2016)

eh


----------



## kelpy (Feb 18, 2016)

sure


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 18, 2016)

Pasta sure is!


----------



## Dorian (Feb 18, 2016)

Not at all!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Toads is famous though!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Looks above. There he is now!


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 18, 2016)

OMG I'm here.... and Dorian is famous toooooo


----------



## Dorian (Feb 18, 2016)

No way, I am just your average dork, lol.


----------



## pandapples (Feb 18, 2016)

Yes we've met a couple times~


----------



## kelpy (Feb 18, 2016)

seen you around yeh


----------



## Megan. (Feb 18, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 18, 2016)

yes


----------



## kelpy (Feb 18, 2016)

seen you a few times, yeah


----------



## Lumira (Feb 18, 2016)

i'm seeing you more lately


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 18, 2016)

yes ive seen u


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 18, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Lumira (Feb 18, 2016)

yepp


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 18, 2016)

ye


----------



## Lumira (Feb 18, 2016)

yush


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 18, 2016)

yepyepyepyep


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 18, 2016)

yas


----------



## Lumira (Feb 19, 2016)

yes


----------



## kelpy (Feb 19, 2016)

yes


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 19, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 19, 2016)

yup


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 19, 2016)

Yessss


----------



## Lumira (Feb 19, 2016)

yas


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 19, 2016)

Nope....


----------



## kelpy (Feb 19, 2016)

barely


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Feb 19, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

yup


----------



## kelpy (Feb 19, 2016)

of course..


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 21, 2016)

mhm


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 21, 2016)

yeah i've seen that cat before.

but who wants to be famous on tbt? damn son, i come here to _get away_ from my fame...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes you are my waifu.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 21, 2016)

Uh duh. So famous it hurts.


----------



## Peter (Feb 21, 2016)

yup!


----------



## mogyay (Feb 21, 2016)

yes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2016)

Yas


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 21, 2016)

yes


----------



## Tensu (Feb 21, 2016)

nope


----------



## Puffy (Feb 21, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 21, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Crash (Feb 21, 2016)

yep!​


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 21, 2016)

yesh


----------



## jiny (Feb 21, 2016)

yeee


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 21, 2016)

Yeeep


----------



## jiny (Feb 21, 2016)

yep spungebawb


----------



## Plum Pudding (Feb 21, 2016)

Never, but I only usually go to the Animal Crossing:New Leaf forum, first time I venture here.....


----------



## TangledBowties (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't think so...


----------



## jiny (Feb 21, 2016)

your name seems familiar but hmm i don't know..


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 21, 2016)

yes


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 22, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> yes



Yep.


----------



## You got mail! (Feb 22, 2016)

Nope


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 22, 2016)

no


----------



## mogyay (Feb 22, 2016)

yep <3


----------



## Puffy (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 22, 2016)

Yas


----------



## tae (Feb 22, 2016)

yeah i've seen you around.


----------



## jiny (Feb 22, 2016)

yepp


----------



## Puffy (Feb 22, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 23, 2016)

Yeess


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 23, 2016)

mhm


----------



## Espurr (Feb 23, 2016)

There is a definite answer, and I do not know what it is.  But I'm leaning towards yesh.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 23, 2016)

Yepp


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 27, 2016)

Um...no...? Who are you :/


----------



## PixyVenom100 (Feb 27, 2016)

I've seen you everywhere


----------



## Olivisigma (Feb 27, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 27, 2016)

You seem to post a lot on forum boards


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 5, 2016)

Yes


----------



## riummi (Mar 5, 2016)

hm kinda


----------



## jiny (Mar 5, 2016)

yep *o*


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 5, 2016)

yep


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 6, 2016)

yes


----------



## cosmylk (Mar 6, 2016)

yis :'D


----------



## Rasha (Mar 6, 2016)

I've never seen you before


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Mar 6, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 8, 2016)

yee on the rating forums lol


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 8, 2016)

Only seen you for the first time just now


----------



## Megan. (Mar 8, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

yes lol


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 8, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Esphas (Mar 8, 2016)

who??


----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 8, 2016)

I know your avatar artist at the very least
you i see semi-often


----------



## Megan. (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't think so.


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 8, 2016)

Megatastic said:


> I don't think so.



yup


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 8, 2016)

aha, nope and don't plan to be. -u-


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 9, 2016)

Guess there is a first time for everything, no? ;3


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

Only on the Rate the Avatar Above You thread xD


----------



## Megan. (Mar 9, 2016)

Ye


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

Yepp


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

um no who r u??


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

Are you a new member of TBT? 

Nice to meet you!  PM me if you need help getting around  <3


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 9, 2016)

yes


----------



## tae (Mar 9, 2016)

yes


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

yuup


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 9, 2016)

ye~


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 9, 2016)

See you a lot.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 10, 2016)

Getting there!


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 10, 2016)

See your user name a lot and you are 1 of the top10 posters.


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 10, 2016)

I never seen the user above me before. I think I'm pretty well known on here by now.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

yes you are lol


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 10, 2016)

You're the most active user yah


----------



## Rasha (Mar 10, 2016)

yes I've seen that face/av many times..


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 10, 2016)

YUP SAW YOU BEFORE
-Remember , eating a fish won't make you win .


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 10, 2016)

Never heard of this person above with the one slice of tasty cake.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

ye


----------



## Rasha (Mar 10, 2016)

you are. I see your name a lot.


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 10, 2016)

The zigzagoon guy . I know you .


----------



## wassop (Mar 10, 2016)

yep


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 10, 2016)

yup


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

A few times


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 10, 2016)

Only on the rating threads, yee


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

Same for you too xD


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)

Yup


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

yes


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

Lmao yeah


----------



## Isabelle4Smash (Mar 10, 2016)

Yep, I seen you on Felideo's Auction!


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

Never seen you 

Hi xD


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Araie (Mar 10, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

Don't see you that active.


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

yah


----------



## Kanaa (Mar 11, 2016)

only everywhere


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)

Yepp


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

yes


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)

Yeahh


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 11, 2016)

Oh look, it's that Nightmares person who HAS CHANGED THEIR SIGNATURE, AVATAR AND EVERYTHING ABOUT THEM, MAKING THEM UNRECOGNISABLE TO EVERYONE!


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 11, 2016)

Yep .


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 11, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## ashnoona (Mar 11, 2016)

Nope lol
I'm still a noob cx


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

not really


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2016)

Yeh


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)

Yup


----------



## meowduck (Mar 13, 2016)

Nuuuu


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)

yup


----------



## Megan. (Mar 13, 2016)

Yes


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)

yes


----------



## Lumira (Mar 15, 2016)

yas


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 15, 2016)

yess


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 28, 2016)

Yeeeee


----------



## Stil (Mar 28, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 29, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 29, 2016)

Mmm I don't think so, but I could be wrong


----------



## Dim (Apr 6, 2016)

Seen you and your puppies a few times. :3


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

ive seen you alot XDDD


----------



## Dim (Apr 6, 2016)

I see you everywhere lol


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

Nox said:


> I see you everywhere lol



lol, I OWN THIS BATHROOM! XD


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 6, 2016)

Literally everywhere


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

mwa, luv u bby XDDDD, also ive seen you a bit here and there


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 6, 2016)

He's always on the Basement


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

*she*

i havent seen you around^^


----------



## lars708 (Apr 6, 2016)

Yas


----------



## tae (Apr 6, 2016)

LARS MY SMOL SON <3

ya u famous.


----------



## Arstotzkan (Apr 6, 2016)

I've only met you a few days ago, but yup!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

hmm never seen u before


----------



## Arstotzkan (Apr 6, 2016)

Wow rude I replied to your post in the cellar just earlier today >:C


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

oh, right, right sorry!!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 6, 2016)

You're still new


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

i dont see you around that much, also i got upgraded to "senior member" its too soon for me to be tht is the ranking here based on the number of posts you have??


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 6, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i dont see you around that much, also i got upgraded to "senior member" its too soon for me to be tht is the ranking here based on the number of posts you have??



Yes if you have a lot of posts people will know you more.


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 6, 2016)

infamous


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

i dont see you as much


----------



## kelpy (Apr 6, 2016)

yup


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

ive seen you here and there


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 6, 2016)

I've only seen you today on other threads!


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 6, 2016)

nope


----------



## piichinu (Apr 6, 2016)

no


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 6, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

yup


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 6, 2016)

You're everywhere so yes.


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 6, 2016)

I can't go a day without seeing you.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

kinda, not really


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 6, 2016)

yup


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 6, 2016)

Don't see you that much.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

;-;


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 6, 2016)

You're still new


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 6, 2016)

In the basement, yes.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Damniel (Apr 6, 2016)

Well I do now!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 6, 2016)

Mafia yes


----------



## kelpy (Apr 6, 2016)

a few times


----------



## Dim (Apr 7, 2016)

I've seen you a few time.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

yup


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 7, 2016)

Don't see you that much.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

same^^


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 7, 2016)

post more and I'll say yes


----------



## lars708 (Apr 7, 2016)

taesaek said:


> LARS MY SMOL SON <3
> 
> ya u famous.



OMG cx Ily 

____

Yea i know you


----------



## Chaotix (Apr 7, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes, yes you are


----------



## Heyden (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah
sell me ur pink feather


----------



## lars708 (Apr 7, 2016)

Of course


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah I know you :3


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 7, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 7, 2016)

Nopee


----------



## lars708 (Apr 7, 2016)

Yesss


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 7, 2016)

Yuup


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah, pretty famous


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

never seen u before


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 7, 2016)

Only in the Basement


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 7, 2016)

In dah basement as well!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

havent seen u that much


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2016)

Ah a basement dweller, Yes I know you


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 7, 2016)

Ofc


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

i only see you on the spam-giveaways :/


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

so-so i guess lol


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes you are Moko


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

igualmente, tu es Radbberry


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 7, 2016)

You know, that picture looks familiar, but I don't immediately recognize you.
I've probably seen you before and just forgot!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

dont see u tht much


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 7, 2016)

No


----------



## Damniel (Apr 7, 2016)

Heyo Tardy


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

damn yes


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 7, 2016)

yep


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

yush


----------



## focus (Apr 7, 2016)

ya


----------



## Zerous (Apr 7, 2016)

Never seen you.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

nope never seen u


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 7, 2016)

no!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

;0; *cries in german* ive never really seen you now that i think aboot it


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 7, 2016)

You are not number 1 on the top 10posters


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2016)

I dont really know you, so hello!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> You are not number 1 on the top 10posters



lol what does that have to do with anything XDDD


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 7, 2016)

Don't see you that much.


----------



## jiny (Apr 7, 2016)

yes


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 7, 2016)

yes


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 8, 2016)

If I have, I wouldn't know.
There's really no defining characteristics to your profile!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

dont see you tht much


----------



## ellarella (Apr 8, 2016)

definitely famous!!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

lol yup, ur pretty famous!!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 8, 2016)

sure


----------



## himeki (Apr 8, 2016)

yea


----------



## Amilee (Apr 8, 2016)

yes i guess c:


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

never seen u


----------



## OverRatedcx (Apr 8, 2016)

I've seen you on so many threads cx


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

never seen u b4


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 8, 2016)

I have seen you once on the opinion (i.e nice) thread.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 8, 2016)

I dont really know you, so I will say no, but hello!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

sure!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Apr 9, 2016)

I think so


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 9, 2016)

First time seeing your user name.


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 9, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Damniel (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes of course.


----------



## Trip (Apr 10, 2016)

yea


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 10, 2016)

yes


----------



## Trip (Apr 10, 2016)

no, I don't think so


----------



## Aquari (Apr 10, 2016)

never seen u before


----------



## Heyden (Apr 10, 2016)

getting there


----------



## Zerous (Apr 10, 2016)

nope


----------



## Aquari (Apr 10, 2016)

not really


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 10, 2016)

yup


----------



## Trip (Apr 10, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 11, 2016)

Nope! Nice to meet you though


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 11, 2016)

no


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah i've seen you b4


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 11, 2016)

I have seen you around a few times, I dont know if I would say famous though


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 11, 2016)

yes I see you here especially quite a bit


----------



## Dim (Apr 11, 2016)

seen you a lot


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 11, 2016)

I see you around a lot


----------



## riummi (Apr 11, 2016)

Yes


----------



## OverRatedcx (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah, I've seen your chibi thread


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 11, 2016)

I dont think I know you, hello!


----------



## ellarella (Apr 11, 2016)

very famous


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

yes lmao


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 11, 2016)

Yes you are!


----------



## Rasha (Apr 11, 2016)

uh yeah. you are


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah I always like your posts especially! But we never interact.... Sorry for weirdness


----------



## Dy1an (Apr 11, 2016)

yes


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 11, 2016)

Nop


----------



## Dy1an (Apr 11, 2016)

nope.avi


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 11, 2016)

:c


----------



## Dy1an (Apr 11, 2016)

noep


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 11, 2016)

OIOI I'm famous OK ;m;
You're.. you're just new!!
*cries myself to sleep*


----------



## Trip (Apr 11, 2016)

nope


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm out T^T


----------



## Trip (Apr 11, 2016)

nope still nope xD


----------



## Dy1an (Apr 11, 2016)

yes


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2016)

a bit


----------



## Aquari (Apr 11, 2016)

sure!


----------



## Dim (Apr 11, 2016)

Lol you're unbanned xD


----------



## Aquari (Apr 11, 2016)

lol XDDD^^


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 11, 2016)

Yus, I have seen this little froggie before.


----------



## Trip (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Aquari (Apr 11, 2016)

its the pink tree man!!


----------



## Trip (Apr 11, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> its the pink tree man!!



yes and is that what people call me? xD


----------



## Aquari (Apr 11, 2016)

Mayor.Trip said:


> yes and is that what people call me? xD



GASP pink-tree-man responded to me!! my life is complete!! ;u; (also no, i think im the only one who calls you that)


----------



## Trip (Apr 11, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> GASP pink-tree-man responded to me!! my life is complete!! ;u; (also no, i think im the only one who calls you that)



Ok then xD


----------



## Dim (Apr 11, 2016)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Trip (Apr 11, 2016)

well now ya hav doe


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 11, 2016)

hmm.... can't say that I have seen you around


----------



## Aquari (Apr 11, 2016)

yup for sure!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 12, 2016)

no


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 12, 2016)

Nope


----------



## tae (Apr 12, 2016)

ye i know youuuuu


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 12, 2016)

nope


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 12, 2016)

nah


----------



## tae (Apr 12, 2016)

ye.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 12, 2016)

yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2016)

No.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

not really


----------



## riummi (Apr 12, 2016)

Not really


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

nope


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 12, 2016)

yesss! absolutely


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 12, 2016)

Duh


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

yup! <3


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 12, 2016)

Mm-hm


----------



## riummi (Apr 12, 2016)

Yaa


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 12, 2016)

sorry nope ;-;


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 12, 2016)

Yupp


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 12, 2016)

you're like, one of the best people on here!


----------



## Heyden (Apr 12, 2016)

nope


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 12, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

super!


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 12, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Duh



who dafuq are you

- - - Post Merge - - -

and yeah ^ <3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2016)

Somewhat.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

hmm not really


----------



## Dy1an (Apr 12, 2016)

noep


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

nope


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 12, 2016)

Yass


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 12, 2016)

I actually don't think I have yet.
First for everything!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

a tiny bit


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 12, 2016)

No


----------



## Jikyul (Apr 12, 2016)

nope


----------



## ellarella (Apr 12, 2016)

... not yet!


----------



## Dim (Apr 12, 2016)

A few times...


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

yup!


----------



## Trip (Apr 12, 2016)

yeah


----------



## f11 (Apr 12, 2016)

no


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

a little bit


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes


----------



## jiny (Apr 12, 2016)

yepp


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

kinda


----------



## FleuraBelle (Apr 12, 2016)

I've seen you quite a few times! (Love your sig btw)


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

thx, and no not really


----------



## Trip (Apr 12, 2016)

yees


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 12, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

not really


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 12, 2016)

No


----------



## Dim (Apr 12, 2016)

Idk I've seen way too many people with Rosie avatars so its hard to tell LOL


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

yes!!!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 12, 2016)

No!


----------



## Venoxious (Apr 12, 2016)

Umm... yeah!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

nope!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 12, 2016)

Need to see you more


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

lol im literally all over the basement XDD, also, no


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 12, 2016)

You have less posts than me.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 13, 2016)

Nope :3


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

Only see you at night so no.


----------



## jiny (Apr 13, 2016)

yeah


----------



## tae (Apr 13, 2016)

yeah.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 13, 2016)

Yeah you are :3


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 13, 2016)

Yee


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 13, 2016)

I think I've become well known on TBT forums.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 13, 2016)

I see you around a little bit


----------



## Dim (Apr 13, 2016)

Never seen you.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 13, 2016)

XD I have seen you and talked to you before


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

sure!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

no


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Apr 13, 2016)

I've seen you post all over the basement thread. Trying to gain popularity?  Just kidding.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

First time seeing you.


----------



## himeki (Apr 13, 2016)

never seen you


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 13, 2016)

Yeah you are pretty famous!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

No


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

nope!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

no!


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 13, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 13, 2016)

I know you ;D


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

yup!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

No?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

no?


----------



## Trip (Apr 13, 2016)

yeeeees


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

yes!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

No still new.


----------



## jiny (Apr 13, 2016)

yes


----------



## Dim (Apr 13, 2016)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aloha (Apr 13, 2016)

Haven't seen you around


----------



## Tensu (Apr 13, 2016)

I've seen you once or twice I think.


----------



## Trip (Apr 13, 2016)

a few times


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 13, 2016)

Nope, cant say your famous


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 14, 2016)

Yeppers, in the basement.
'Can't say you're famous'. Kek.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 14, 2016)

famous 4 popper and mori ;(


----------



## riummi (Apr 14, 2016)

Uhm I suppose so


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 14, 2016)

Yep


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 14, 2016)

YES OF COURSE, I LOVE YOU


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 14, 2016)

LMAO ME? WELL THANKS, U 2 M9


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 14, 2016)

Seen you a million times.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 14, 2016)

not recently


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 14, 2016)

Yea  i saw your shops.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 14, 2016)

uhhhh, i can't think of time I've sen you other than here


----------



## riummi (Apr 14, 2016)

Ofc


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 14, 2016)

no


----------



## Trip (Apr 14, 2016)

yes


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 14, 2016)

yes


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 15, 2016)

I seen you around a few times.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 15, 2016)

yup


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 18, 2016)

I know that floppy lobster anywhere


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 18, 2016)

I don't know you, but I know your signature from Beary.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 18, 2016)

I've seen you quite a bit.


----------



## Meliara (Apr 18, 2016)

I feel like I've been stalking you today.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 18, 2016)

I feel like you're stalking me 

jk you're fine


----------



## Aquari (Apr 18, 2016)

not that much


----------



## Trip (Apr 18, 2016)

yes


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 18, 2016)

yes def


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 18, 2016)

Toadsworth my brother


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 18, 2016)

I dont really know if you are famous but I have seen you a few times


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

Kind of


----------



## Aquari (Apr 18, 2016)

yep!!


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 19, 2016)

Yessironi


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2016)

yea?


----------



## cornimer (Apr 19, 2016)

YUP


----------



## Trip (Apr 19, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 19, 2016)

oh yeah


----------



## kelpy (Apr 19, 2016)

a few times


----------



## Araie (Apr 19, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't really know you. I've seen you once or twice though


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 19, 2016)

I've seen you around


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 19, 2016)

No


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 20, 2016)

Indeed, I have seen you around a lot.


----------



## Dim (Apr 20, 2016)

Seen you swimming around this site a lot.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 20, 2016)

I guess


----------



## Heyden (Apr 20, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 20, 2016)

yep


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 20, 2016)

yes!


----------



## Xylia (Apr 20, 2016)

yes


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 20, 2016)

no.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2016)

a little bit


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 20, 2016)

not a lot


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 21, 2016)

I've seen you a lot lately

Lol you're everwhere


----------



## Aquari (Apr 21, 2016)

sure!


----------



## Cascade (Apr 21, 2016)

yes


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2016)

Like once.


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 22, 2016)

Of course


----------



## Aquari (Apr 22, 2016)

decreasing


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 22, 2016)

Yup, getting pretty famous

Also nice avi


----------



## Trip (Apr 22, 2016)

yup


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 22, 2016)

Actually, no, I have not seen Mr. Pingu


----------



## Cascade (Apr 22, 2016)

just little


----------



## iicookehmonstar (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm not


----------



## Heyden (Apr 23, 2016)

No


----------



## Stil (Apr 23, 2016)

yes


----------



## focus (Apr 23, 2016)

never seen you

- - - Post Merge - - -

or maybe i have actually but im not sure


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 23, 2016)

focus said:


> never seen you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> or maybe i have actually but im not sure


Yes you post a lot.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2016)

yeS lol


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 23, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 23, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 23, 2016)

I think


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2016)

yuusssssssssss


----------



## Trip (Apr 23, 2016)

you're everywhere


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 23, 2016)

yes


----------



## kyoko xo (Apr 23, 2016)

yepp


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 23, 2016)

Never seen you, sorry :/


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 23, 2016)

no


----------



## Stil (Apr 23, 2016)

yes


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 23, 2016)

yes!


----------



## Cascade (Apr 23, 2016)

seen u a lot especially here in Basement


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 23, 2016)

I guess


----------



## Seroja (Apr 23, 2016)

I've seen you around a couple of times.


----------



## Trip (Apr 23, 2016)

a few times


----------



## Mints (Apr 23, 2016)

like once lol


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2016)

I've never seen you before.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2016)

eh sim :v


----------



## GardenGnostic (Apr 24, 2016)

Lots of times.


----------



## kyoko xo (Apr 24, 2016)

i don't think so


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 24, 2016)

Hmm.....maybe


----------



## ellarella (Apr 24, 2016)

yes, you're* everywhere*


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 24, 2016)

I've seen you once ;3


----------



## Tensu (Apr 24, 2016)

I've seen you once.


----------



## Seroja (Apr 24, 2016)

I think I've seen you


----------



## Trip (Apr 24, 2016)

yess


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 24, 2016)

yep


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 24, 2016)

Nope


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2016)

no who are you..


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 24, 2016)

Nope, cant say you are


----------



## Trip (Apr 24, 2016)

Never see you outside of here


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2016)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2016)

yup


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 24, 2016)

yes!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 24, 2016)

Ya


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 24, 2016)

I guess


----------



## Aquari (Apr 24, 2016)

sure!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 24, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cascade (Apr 24, 2016)

sometimes


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 24, 2016)

no


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 24, 2016)

getting there


----------



## Trip (Apr 24, 2016)

still don't see you anywhere else


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 24, 2016)

yes!


----------



## Trip (Apr 24, 2016)

of course


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 24, 2016)

not even close


----------



## Trip (Apr 24, 2016)

never seen you before


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 24, 2016)

I see you in the top10posters a lot.


----------



## Trip (Apr 24, 2016)

Same with you and you're always in the basement.


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2016)

ya


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah, see you around a hell of a lot


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2016)

yeha


----------



## Trip (Apr 24, 2016)

you're everywhere


----------



## Cascade (Apr 24, 2016)

yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 24, 2016)

No.


----------



## Cascade (Apr 24, 2016)

no too x)


----------



## Sakurabloomdragon (Apr 24, 2016)

Not at all


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 25, 2016)

Nope! Can't say I have ever seen you even


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Dim (Apr 25, 2016)

Seen you a lot.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2016)

yeah i guess


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 25, 2016)

yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Seroja (Apr 25, 2016)

First time seeing you ^^


----------



## Venoxious (Apr 25, 2016)

I've seen you about a dozen times!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2016)

nope


----------



## kayleee (Apr 25, 2016)

Nope

omg sniped ofc yes to Moko


----------



## Seroja (Apr 25, 2016)

Yesss, can't forget that signature


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 25, 2016)

No.


----------



## Venoxious (Apr 25, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2016)

no :v


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 25, 2016)

yes! this chica loca is everywhere


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 25, 2016)

No.


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 26, 2016)

Mm I don't think so, but there's a first for everything!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 27, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Apr 27, 2016)

yup!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 27, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Elov (Apr 27, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Seroja (Apr 27, 2016)

yeaah


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

Yar


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2016)

yuss


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 27, 2016)

yes


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2016)

Uh huh


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 27, 2016)

yes


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 27, 2016)

yeeep


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

yup


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 27, 2016)

yes


----------



## Seroja (Apr 27, 2016)

Yup alwayss


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

yes


----------



## Fjoora (May 1, 2016)

Actually, no, but nice signature


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 1, 2016)

no


----------



## Cadbberry (May 1, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aali (May 1, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 1, 2016)

I guess


----------



## Aali (May 1, 2016)

nope


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 1, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Venoxious (May 1, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aali (May 1, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Trip (May 1, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aali (May 1, 2016)

Ah that was for Zebra Naomy


----------



## Venoxious (May 1, 2016)

Yes (To Trip)


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 1, 2016)

yess


----------



## Fjoora (May 1, 2016)

First time for everything!


----------



## Trip (May 1, 2016)

A few times


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 1, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cadbberry (May 2, 2016)

yes!


----------



## Stil (May 2, 2016)

i see you everywhere


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 2, 2016)

yess


----------



## Stil (May 2, 2016)

Tardis youre everywhere


----------



## Cadbberry (May 2, 2016)

Not to famous, I dont really see you much, but I do see you around


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 2, 2016)

Yes


----------



## visibleghost (May 2, 2016)

yup but not like  all the time


----------



## Aquari (May 2, 2016)

yup!


----------



## Aali (May 2, 2016)

No

(I hate spiders they are scary but your sig is so cute!)


----------



## Nightmares (May 2, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Aali (May 2, 2016)

All the time


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2016)

i guess


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aali (May 2, 2016)

no


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## tae (May 2, 2016)

i know you bc of mafiaaaaaa


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (May 2, 2016)

yup


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 2, 2016)

no


----------



## Aali (May 2, 2016)

no


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aali (May 2, 2016)

no (not counting this thread)


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (May 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 2, 2016)

no


----------



## Fjoora (May 2, 2016)

On this thread, like tons of times!


----------



## Aali (May 2, 2016)

no


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 2, 2016)

no


----------



## Aali (May 2, 2016)

no


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 2, 2016)

no!


----------



## jiny (May 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cadbberry (May 2, 2016)

Nope, cant say so


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 2, 2016)

yess


----------



## Aali (May 2, 2016)

no


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 2, 2016)

no


----------



## Aali (May 2, 2016)

no


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 2, 2016)

no


----------



## hestu (May 4, 2016)

yep


----------



## Seroja (May 4, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## Jacob (May 4, 2016)

no sorry


----------



## Chrystina (May 4, 2016)

no
jk yes


----------



## Cory (May 4, 2016)

You seem familiar


----------



## Jacob (May 4, 2016)

no


----------



## Byngo (May 4, 2016)

never seen you before


----------



## Mink777 (May 4, 2016)

I haven't seen you.


----------



## Ashtot (May 4, 2016)

ashtot is cute - all of the tbt mods except jeremy because hes shy

- - - Post Merge - - -

so yes you could say im a bit famous


----------



## Cory (May 4, 2016)

Ashton pls


----------



## Trundle (May 4, 2016)

who is cory


----------



## Mink777 (May 4, 2016)

I haven't seen you.


----------



## Seroja (May 4, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 4, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cadbberry (May 5, 2016)

Yes, very much


----------



## Seroja (May 5, 2016)

Yes~


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 5, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Hollowby (May 5, 2016)

haven't seen your name yet.


----------



## Cascade (May 5, 2016)

only once


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 5, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (May 5, 2016)

not really


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 5, 2016)

no


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 5, 2016)

Only see you here


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 5, 2016)

yes


----------



## jiny (May 5, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (May 5, 2016)

Yup


----------



## jiny (May 5, 2016)

ya


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 5, 2016)

no


----------



## RookThe1st (May 5, 2016)

im not lol


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 5, 2016)

no


----------



## Seroja (May 5, 2016)

Yaaas


----------



## Zerous (May 6, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

a bit idek i don't see you too much


----------



## Mink777 (May 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

Nope, cant say I have seen you but hello!


----------



## jiny (May 8, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

yuppp


----------



## Taj (May 8, 2016)

uhhh. No


----------



## Mink777 (May 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## duckvely (May 8, 2016)

no


----------



## Fleshy (May 8, 2016)

yeah (a lot)


----------



## Mink777 (May 8, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Koden (May 8, 2016)

seen you


----------



## Mink777 (May 8, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

Nope!


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 8, 2016)

yes!


----------



## Cascade (May 8, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Mink777 (May 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 8, 2016)

i have seen you before i think, so yes! I'm not sure if you are the same person or you're a different person with the same pic xD


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2016)

Nope!


----------



## Mink777 (May 9, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Seroja (May 9, 2016)

Not really but I've seen you around lately~~~~


----------



## mogyay (May 9, 2016)

Seroja said:


> Not really but I've seen you around lately~~~~



yes i think i added u on steam, accept me or ill cry lol


----------



## Mink777 (May 9, 2016)

I don't think I've seen you before.


----------



## Seroja (May 9, 2016)

mogyay said:


> yes i think i added u on steam, accept me or ill cry lol



omg I was awol on steam!! I'll accept when I log in next sorry ouo

--
Yes~


----------



## mogyay (May 9, 2016)

Seroja said:


> omg I was awol on steam!! I'll accept when I log in next sorry ouo
> 
> --
> Yes~



aww don't worry about it haha <3 i'm just forcing my friendless self on people! and yes!!


----------



## Cadbberry (May 9, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## ok.sean (May 9, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Yes!



liked my post like an hour ago
seen only once


----------



## axo (May 9, 2016)

Never met chu


----------



## silicalia (May 9, 2016)

Ye, I recognise your signature


----------



## axo (May 9, 2016)

I've seen you around, but you're pretty new so no


----------



## Mink777 (May 9, 2016)

Yes


----------



## p e p p e r (May 12, 2016)

nope


----------



## Cadbberry (May 12, 2016)

Very much, you are very famous


----------



## p e p p e r (May 12, 2016)

yup, so are you


----------



## Fjoora (May 14, 2016)

I think I've seen that icon before


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

Yes I have seen you around.


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 14, 2016)

Bet I haven't been seen before lol


----------



## Heyden (May 14, 2016)

no


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

yes


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

Dood yus.... You're like the most well known person on here.


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

yes you are that many hammers and pokeball bruh


----------



## Fleshy (May 14, 2016)

um no I don't think I have?

(yeah, obviously i've seen you around!!)


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

lol yeasss


----------



## Seroja (May 14, 2016)

Hell yea


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

\m/ yes


----------



## Heyden (May 14, 2016)

very


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

uh yes haha


----------



## earthquake (May 14, 2016)

now i have... lol


----------



## Trip (May 14, 2016)

A few times i think


----------



## Cascade (May 14, 2016)

yes c:


----------



## Mints (May 14, 2016)

seen you a couple times today. ♥


----------



## Cadbberry (May 14, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Fleshy (May 14, 2016)

yeah very a lot


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

Nope, have not seen you around :/


----------



## Trip (May 14, 2016)

yupp


----------



## Cadbberry (May 14, 2016)

Yea, seeing you around a lot more


----------



## jiny (May 14, 2016)

yes


----------



## N a t (May 14, 2016)

edited cuz I'm dumb

my answer is yes ;o;


----------



## Cadbberry (May 14, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## N a t (May 14, 2016)

Omfg I posted incorrectly and that sounded so rude omg

I mean yes, yes you seem popular to me


----------



## Trip (May 14, 2016)

yeess


----------



## jiny (May 14, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Trip (May 14, 2016)

many times


----------



## Fleshy (May 14, 2016)

yeah lots today,,


----------



## toadsworthy (May 14, 2016)

yes, your user name skeeves me out


----------



## N a t (May 14, 2016)

Yasssssss


----------



## Fleshy (May 14, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> yes, your user name skeeves me out



you don't like my username?? ahhh

@Bone Baby yeah u were all over The Woods yesterday lmao


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 14, 2016)

No


----------



## Cadbberry (May 14, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

yeah!


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 14, 2016)

yes!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 14, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 14, 2016)

yes


----------



## Tensu (May 14, 2016)

Yes, I've seen you around.


----------



## Invisible again (May 14, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Nightmares (May 14, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 14, 2016)

no


----------



## Nightmares (May 14, 2016)

Yup


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 14, 2016)

For me yes


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 14, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 14, 2016)

Sure


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

yes I see you around


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 14, 2016)

Your good on my book


----------



## Tensu (May 14, 2016)

yep


----------



## Cascade (May 14, 2016)

i don't see you a lot


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

I see you pretty frequently


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 14, 2016)

See you a lot


----------



## Mints (May 14, 2016)

yeah i see you a lot here and there


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 14, 2016)

no


----------



## Fleshy (May 14, 2016)

yes (a lot today especially)


----------



## Blu Rose (May 14, 2016)

pprobs


----------



## Cadbberry (May 14, 2016)

Yeah!!!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 14, 2016)

Yes~


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 14, 2016)

Sorry but I haven't seen you


----------



## Cascade (May 14, 2016)

super yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 14, 2016)

Like wise
 good person


----------



## Heyden (May 14, 2016)

sorta


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

Have not seen you


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2016)

I think so


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 14, 2016)

Once or twice.


----------



## Cascade (May 14, 2016)

i don't see you.


----------



## endlesssky (May 14, 2016)

I think I've seen you a few times before


----------



## Cadbberry (May 14, 2016)

Nope!


----------



## Trip (May 14, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 14, 2016)

Yes~


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 14, 2016)

I'm seeing you now so... Ehh


----------



## Trip (May 14, 2016)

Yesss


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 14, 2016)

Yup
Good person


----------



## Cascade (May 14, 2016)

yes yes


----------



## Locket (May 14, 2016)

nope


----------



## Cadbberry (May 14, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Cascade (May 14, 2016)

yes


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 14, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## Trip (May 14, 2016)

I saw you a few times today.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 14, 2016)

I'm starting to see you more often, now.


----------



## endlesssky (May 14, 2016)

A few times!


----------



## N a t (May 14, 2016)

Nope, never before :O


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 14, 2016)

Not really. :/


----------



## Heyden (May 14, 2016)

nope


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2016)

Yes


----------



## N a t (May 14, 2016)

Yasssss b***h yassssss xD


----------



## Trip (May 14, 2016)

yyeess


----------



## vel (May 14, 2016)

seen you a few times


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 14, 2016)

no


----------



## Trip (May 14, 2016)

yyaaaass


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 14, 2016)

yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 14, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Trip (May 14, 2016)

running out of ways to say yes


----------



## Cascade (May 14, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cadbberry (May 14, 2016)

Yea


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 15, 2016)

Sure


----------



## Mink777 (May 15, 2016)

Yes. Everyday as a matter of fact.


----------



## Locket (May 15, 2016)

nope


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

nope


----------



## Heyden (May 15, 2016)

not famous but ive seen you quite a bit


----------



## Chrystina (May 15, 2016)

Yesss


----------



## Trip (May 15, 2016)

yupp


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 15, 2016)

Yes your funny and sweet

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aww man got ninja

- - - Post Merge - - -

But yes your fun too


----------



## Heyden (May 15, 2016)

i guess so


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 15, 2016)

Heyden said:


> i guess so


If it was another it will be a yes jajaja

But I seen you around so like wise


----------



## Cadbberry (May 15, 2016)

Nope!


----------



## Heyden (May 15, 2016)

yeaaa


----------



## Mink777 (May 15, 2016)

Yessir


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 15, 2016)

yes.


----------



## tae (May 15, 2016)

my fave. <3


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 15, 2016)

yupperss


----------



## Gregriii (May 15, 2016)

no


----------



## ellarella (May 15, 2016)

yessss


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

dude yasss


----------



## Venoxious (May 15, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

only once


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 15, 2016)

No.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 15, 2016)

no


----------



## duckvely (May 15, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

i don't think so


----------



## Fleshy (May 15, 2016)

yeah, i think so!!


----------



## duckvely (May 15, 2016)

nope


----------



## Venoxious (May 15, 2016)

No


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

yes


----------



## Venoxious (May 15, 2016)

Yes


----------



## jiny (May 15, 2016)

no


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 15, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

yup


----------



## Aronthaer (May 15, 2016)

Can't say I've talked to you much, but apparently you're a legend.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 15, 2016)

Yes yes


----------



## Trip (May 15, 2016)

Definitely


----------



## Aronthaer (May 15, 2016)

Yassss

P.S. I finished the island fruits, they're over on my thingy. (I forgot coconut tho oops)

EDIT: This was meant for ZebraNaomy, was Ninja'd. Trip, you're everywhere haha


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

no


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 16, 2016)

I seen you around 
Your good on my book because your helping shulk win


----------



## Seroja (May 16, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

not so much


----------



## silicalia (May 16, 2016)

I've seen you around


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 16, 2016)

I seen you around your good


----------



## Cascade (May 16, 2016)

yes c:


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 16, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 16, 2016)

I seeing you now so no


----------



## Fleshy (May 16, 2016)

yes, often


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

yer m8 dat stache


----------



## Seroja (May 16, 2016)

miss yu ;;


----------



## Cascade (May 16, 2016)

i remember you


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

Seroja said:


> miss yu ;;



vm me then ;o

@candice yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 16, 2016)

your cool moko


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

yep #1 zebra on tbt


----------



## p e p p e r (May 16, 2016)

yup!  queen of TBT right here ^  orz


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

^#2 ****poster


----------



## Aronthaer (May 16, 2016)

Turt queen! ^_^


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

yepperoni pepperoni


----------



## Mura (May 16, 2016)

_Definitely!_ not


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 16, 2016)

yes


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 16, 2016)

yee


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 16, 2016)

no


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cascade (May 16, 2016)

yes


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

i guess so


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 16, 2016)

yes


----------



## iicookehmonstar (May 16, 2016)

Nope


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 16, 2016)

Ehh nah


----------



## Mints (May 16, 2016)

Yes c:


----------



## Cascade (May 16, 2016)

yes


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 16, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cascade (May 16, 2016)

yes too


----------



## Cadbberry (May 16, 2016)

Yea


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 16, 2016)

Yes


----------



## duckvely (May 16, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aronthaer (May 16, 2016)

I've seen you a handful of times.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 16, 2016)

yes


----------



## Mink777 (May 16, 2016)

Oh yeah


----------



## princesse (May 16, 2016)

No


----------



## Cascade (May 16, 2016)

yup


----------



## Trip (May 16, 2016)

yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 16, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aronthaer (May 16, 2016)

mhmmmm


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 16, 2016)

yo


----------



## pandapples (May 16, 2016)

yep


----------



## Aronthaer (May 17, 2016)

mmmmmmmmhmmmmm yup yup yup


----------



## Mink777 (May 17, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Elphie (May 17, 2016)

Yes


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 17, 2016)

nope


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 17, 2016)

yee


----------



## endlesssky (May 17, 2016)

Yes, a lot D


----------



## Fleshy (May 17, 2016)

yes!!


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 17, 2016)

yupperss


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

sort off nah just jk yes


----------



## Cadbberry (May 17, 2016)

Not really, only seen you on one or two threads


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

wow..... got no words 
so like wise


----------



## mogyay (May 17, 2016)

sure


----------



## ok.sean (May 17, 2016)

I've seen you here and there, so I'd say yeah


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 17, 2016)

no who are u


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 17, 2016)

no


----------



## ok.sean (May 17, 2016)

OverRatedcx said:


> no who are u



u r so overrated it hurts deactivate kthxbye

@above kinda?


----------



## Fleshy (May 17, 2016)

yaa i've seen you about


----------



## Cadbberry (May 17, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## Fleshy (May 17, 2016)

yes! (& you do really good art!!)


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 17, 2016)

ok.sean said:


> u r so overrated it hurts deactivate kthxbye
> 
> @above kinda?



reported !1

&& yee, we've traded before


----------



## Cadbberry (May 17, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> yes! (& you do really good art!!)



Oh psh, no way, still working on it

and sorta


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

Yes!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

bruh ya


----------



## pandapples (May 17, 2016)

Yup


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

Sure


----------



## p e p p e r (May 17, 2016)

yes!!!!


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 17, 2016)

yes


----------



## Tensu (May 17, 2016)

I don't think so...


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

Nope :/ Haven't seen you around


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 17, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cascade (May 17, 2016)

yes


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 17, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 17, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Cadbberry (May 17, 2016)

Yeah!


----------



## Cascade (May 17, 2016)

yup


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 17, 2016)

Once before


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

Sort off


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

yes


----------



## Trip (May 17, 2016)

yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

Yeah 
Your good on my book thought you ninja me


----------



## Aronthaer (May 17, 2016)

yeee


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

Yes  good art
Where my coconut?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 17, 2016)

yees


----------



## Trip (May 17, 2016)

yup


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 18, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

Sort off


----------



## Cascade (May 18, 2016)

yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

Yup


----------



## duckvely (May 18, 2016)

yes


----------



## Tensu (May 18, 2016)

yea


----------



## Seroja (May 18, 2016)

somewhat


----------



## Cascade (May 18, 2016)

yup


----------



## Seroja (May 18, 2016)

Yes~


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

Yup


----------



## leftTBT (May 18, 2016)

---


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 18, 2016)

no


----------



## Seroja (May 18, 2016)

Yarr


----------



## Mink777 (May 19, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Seroja (May 19, 2016)

yea


----------



## You got mail! (May 20, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

sure


----------



## namiieco (May 20, 2016)

Too much


----------



## Fleshy (May 20, 2016)

yeah,


----------



## Nightmares (May 20, 2016)

Yup


----------



## N a t (May 20, 2016)

Ye


----------



## namiieco (May 20, 2016)

yuh


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

nope


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 20, 2016)

yes


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 20, 2016)

Nope


----------



## classically.trained (May 20, 2016)

nope


----------



## Cascade (May 20, 2016)

nope


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 20, 2016)

yes


----------



## Trip (May 20, 2016)

yes


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 20, 2016)

yes.


----------



## Tensu (May 20, 2016)

Yep


----------



## duckvely (May 20, 2016)

no


----------



## Tensu (May 20, 2016)

I think so


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

Sure


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 20, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Cascade (May 20, 2016)

only once.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

Yes  super nice person you are


----------



## Cascade (May 20, 2016)

same as you


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 21, 2016)

No.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

yes


----------



## Mars Adept (May 21, 2016)

I don't think so.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

nope


----------



## Mars Adept (May 21, 2016)

Now I've seen you once.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

same. haha ^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 21, 2016)

I know I've seen you quite a bit and you were one of my side hoes if I remember right? (there were so many, it's hard to keep track) So yes, I know you.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

Forever your side hoe. Yes ♥


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

yes


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

ye$$


----------



## Mash (May 22, 2016)

Lol, idk.


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

no


----------



## Cadbberry (May 22, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

pahhhh with 14k posts i shoudl see you around but no


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 22, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Cascade (May 22, 2016)

once


----------



## Tensu (May 22, 2016)

Yes! That Emolga tho


----------



## Mink777 (May 22, 2016)

No


----------



## Cadbberry (May 22, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

yes


----------



## Mink777 (May 22, 2016)

Yes

I'm probably going to get a lot of no's because of the new avatar!


----------



## Cascade (May 22, 2016)

yes,

you were a Walker right?


----------



## riummi (May 22, 2016)

never seen you but sure


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

no


----------



## Mink777 (May 22, 2016)

Candice said:


> yes,
> 
> you were a Walker right?



Yep, that was me. I might switch back later though.


----------



## Tensu (May 22, 2016)

I met you today


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 22, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Duzzel (May 22, 2016)

Seems like it


----------



## Tensu (May 22, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Cascade (May 22, 2016)

yes


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 22, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Tensu (May 22, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

yess


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 22, 2016)

Yes


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 22, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cascade (May 22, 2016)

yup c:


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

yes


----------



## Tensu (May 22, 2016)

Yessiree


----------



## Duzzel (May 22, 2016)

I haven't seen you before. Hello ~


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

no


----------



## N a t (May 22, 2016)

Yis


----------



## Crash (May 22, 2016)

yep!​


----------



## Aetherinne (May 22, 2016)

Yes you are! :3


----------



## lizzy541 (May 22, 2016)

nope


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

yes!


----------



## Seroja (May 22, 2016)

Yarrr


----------



## classically.trained (May 22, 2016)

yep


----------



## lizzy541 (May 22, 2016)

i think so yeah


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 22, 2016)

no


----------



## Cascade (May 23, 2016)

yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 23, 2016)

yes


----------



## Edzers (May 23, 2016)

yup


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

Seen you around


----------



## Edzers (May 23, 2016)

same


----------



## Seroja (May 23, 2016)

Been seeing you around lately so yup


----------



## Edzers (May 23, 2016)

yup


----------



## Cascade (May 23, 2016)

once


----------



## Trip (May 23, 2016)

yes


----------



## Mints (May 23, 2016)

nope :-(


----------



## Seroja (May 23, 2016)

Yarr


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 23, 2016)

No


----------



## Tensu (May 23, 2016)

Yep


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Mink777 (May 23, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Mints (May 23, 2016)

noope !


----------



## Cascade (May 23, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## jiny (May 23, 2016)

yes


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 23, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Mink777 (May 23, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## riummi (May 23, 2016)

yea


----------



## p e p p e r (May 24, 2016)

yes!  a famous artist <3


----------



## Seroja (May 24, 2016)

yes


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 24, 2016)

indeed


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 24, 2016)

Yup


----------



## cornimer (May 24, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Cascade (May 24, 2016)

yeah i see you a lot now


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 24, 2016)

yeah 
good person you are and very friendly


----------



## Bowie (May 24, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## lizzy541 (May 24, 2016)

yeah!!


----------



## Cascade (May 24, 2016)

yes


----------



## Jacob (May 24, 2016)

yea


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

u dotn say


----------



## Cascade (May 24, 2016)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

yerrr


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 24, 2016)

to everyone who says yes: i have no f clue who you are

anyways no, im newish and im not overly chatty i think!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 24, 2016)

No just seen you little time


----------



## Acruoxil (May 24, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 24, 2016)

No who r u


----------



## Tensu (May 24, 2016)

I think so


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 24, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> I think so



You're a bit late for my rein of terror
i think ive seen you like once maybe


----------



## Cascade (May 24, 2016)

nah


----------



## Tensu (May 24, 2016)

On this thread YES


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 24, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Tensu (May 24, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Mars Adept (May 24, 2016)

Yes, a lot lately.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 24, 2016)

Nope sorry


----------



## N a t (May 24, 2016)

Yasss


----------



## Duzzel (May 24, 2016)

You definitely seem familiar


----------



## Cascade (May 24, 2016)

seen you once


----------



## Llust (May 24, 2016)

no


----------



## Mints (May 24, 2016)

first time seeing you


----------



## Trip (May 24, 2016)

yes!


----------



## lizzy541 (May 24, 2016)

yeah!!


----------



## Duzzel (May 24, 2016)

sure thing ~


----------



## Trip (May 24, 2016)

like once


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 24, 2016)

maybe once
idk


----------



## lizzy541 (May 24, 2016)

i think so?? i feel like u had a different username awhile ago


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 24, 2016)

No!


----------



## Mars Adept (May 24, 2016)

I think I've seen you around TBT.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 24, 2016)

Yes alittle bit


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

Yes a good rival to be friends


----------



## Dorian (May 25, 2016)

No, thank goodness. I was famous on TinierMe and it was exhausting. I vowed never to be famous again. Too much pressure.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

Dorian this game is played
If the above user it's famous here
It's not about the person itself

And sorry
But yes I know you


----------



## Cailey (May 25, 2016)

I've seen ya around


----------



## tae (May 25, 2016)

i mostly see you in the wdyll thread so yeah.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 25, 2016)

who the faek is taesaek :^)


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

Senn you little


----------



## Seroja (May 25, 2016)

yes you cute


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 26, 2016)

Hmm I've seen you a lot...


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

indeeds


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 26, 2016)

yeah


----------



## DaCoSim (May 26, 2016)

Indeedy


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

oh ya


----------



## Pookie4557 (May 26, 2016)

I've seen you around, mostly in the basement.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

not really


----------



## Acruoxil (May 26, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 26, 2016)

no


----------



## hestu (May 26, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 26, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Cascade (May 26, 2016)

^


----------



## duckvely (May 26, 2016)

not really


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 26, 2016)

no
i mean mybe have u changed ur name


----------



## Cascade (May 26, 2016)

yes. 

also what 64 guests doing here lol


----------



## Mints (May 26, 2016)

yes! 67 now


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 26, 2016)

no


----------



## Stil (May 26, 2016)

yes!


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 26, 2016)

I see you a lot so yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 26, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Tensu (May 26, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Pookie4557 (May 26, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 26, 2016)

Nope


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 26, 2016)

yes

also why are there 90+ people viewing this thread omg


----------



## Byngo (May 26, 2016)

probably bots

and yes


----------



## jiny (May 26, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cascade (May 26, 2016)

yeah.

so many guests.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 26, 2016)

yes


----------



## DaCoSim (May 27, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## Pookie4557 (May 27, 2016)

Ya.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

No


----------



## classically.trained (May 27, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Cascade (May 27, 2016)

sometimes


----------



## Tensu (May 27, 2016)

yep


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 27, 2016)

once i think


----------



## K a y K a y (May 27, 2016)

Mmyesss ^


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 27, 2016)

no


----------



## K a y K a y (May 27, 2016)

No ~ Barely see you around.. 
But niiice post count xD


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (May 27, 2016)

Nope!


----------



## Trip (May 27, 2016)

No


----------



## Tensu (May 27, 2016)

Yep


----------



## DaCoSim (May 27, 2016)

Yeppers


----------



## Cascade (May 27, 2016)

yes :3


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Trip (May 27, 2016)

Sure


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 27, 2016)

yes recently


----------



## Tensu (May 27, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Trip (May 27, 2016)

yes


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (May 27, 2016)

YUP


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 27, 2016)

(That name is goddamn long xD)

Kinda


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

Sometimes


----------



## Twinleaf (May 27, 2016)

Yes, pretty often, haha.


----------



## axo (May 27, 2016)

I see you around


----------



## Twinleaf (May 27, 2016)

I don't think I've seen you before but I probably have, lol.


----------



## Taj (May 27, 2016)

sure


----------



## Twinleaf (May 27, 2016)

Maybe once, twice?


----------



## Trip (May 27, 2016)

Never


----------



## Cascade (May 27, 2016)

yup


----------



## axo (May 27, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 27, 2016)

Like... once before.


----------



## Cascade (May 27, 2016)

yes


----------



## axo (May 27, 2016)

mhm


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Tensu (May 27, 2016)

Yessiree!


----------



## axo (May 27, 2016)

I seen you a couple times ^^


----------



## Trip (May 27, 2016)

yes


----------



## endlesssky (May 27, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 27, 2016)

No.


----------



## Trip (May 27, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cascade (May 27, 2016)

yup


----------



## Trip (May 27, 2016)

yes.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 27, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Trip (May 27, 2016)

yes


----------



## K a y K a y (May 27, 2016)

Somewhat^


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

Never seen you


----------



## p e p p e r (May 28, 2016)

yes, the most famous zebra lover on TBT


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

yes lol you talk to literally everyone


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 28, 2016)

You're only the QUEEN of course I've seen you. And I'd like to see more.


----------



## Jarrad (May 28, 2016)

Nothing about your profile screams familiar, so no.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

yes hi amigo haven't seen you in agesss


----------



## Tensu (May 28, 2016)

Yeah of course!


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 28, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

yess


----------



## K a y K a y (May 28, 2016)

Yess


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

ah yes didn't realize you changed name


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

Who hasn't?


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

of course!


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

yes loolll


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

ayyyy lmao yesss


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

yeessss


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 28, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Acruoxil (May 28, 2016)

Haven't seen you before :/


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

no


----------



## Duzzel (May 28, 2016)

Pretty sure I've seen you ~


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

No :d


----------



## Cascade (May 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## Bwazey (May 28, 2016)

I would say I'm the Beyonce of the bell tree forums.

just kidding i'm a derk


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

Never seen you before


----------



## Duzzel (May 28, 2016)

naturally, yes


----------



## Cress (May 28, 2016)

Occasionally yes


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

I guess


----------



## Cascade (May 28, 2016)

yes Tardis


----------



## Cress (May 28, 2016)

Also occasionally


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

Nope
Start to seeing you
He a dinosaur hater


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

yess


----------



## Tensu (May 28, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## Tensu (May 28, 2016)

Yea, you practically live in the basement.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

no


----------



## Cress (May 28, 2016)

Nah


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## Lumira (May 28, 2016)

i haven't been on here in forever so i don't know you, but you're probably really famous on tbt


----------



## Cress (May 28, 2016)

Nop


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

Yes :d


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Lumira (May 28, 2016)

ye


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## Lumira (May 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

no


----------



## Cascade (May 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Lumira (May 28, 2016)

yep


----------



## Cascade (May 28, 2016)

idk


----------



## Lumira (May 28, 2016)

i feel like i saw you around back when i was active


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

no


----------



## Lumira (May 28, 2016)

probably


----------



## jiny (May 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## xara (May 28, 2016)

I think so? I'm not too sure tbh


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## You got mail! (May 28, 2016)

Yes


----------



## xara (May 28, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Lumira (May 28, 2016)

don't think so


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

no


----------



## K a y K a y (May 28, 2016)

No?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

No...


----------



## K a y K a y (May 28, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> No...



I'm gunna criiii ... It's me! Kayrii!! ;-;
Edit: ---- And yes, yes indeed


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

Oh then yes lol I dint recognized by the name and profile pic

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm sorry

- - - Post Merge - - -

But having pink color it's not helping in the description

Welcome back


----------



## Cascade (May 28, 2016)

yes :3


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## Zerous (May 28, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

no


----------



## Zerous (May 28, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## K a y K a y (May 28, 2016)

No


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## jiny (May 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

yessss


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 28, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Lumira (May 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

yess


----------



## Lumira (May 28, 2016)

yep yep


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

yesss


----------



## Lumira (May 28, 2016)

yas


----------



## Tensu (May 28, 2016)

I think so


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

yupp


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## hestu (May 28, 2016)

yep


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

ye


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 29, 2016)

yes


----------



## Trip (May 29, 2016)

ya


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 29, 2016)

yes


----------



## Duzzel (May 29, 2016)

Yup ~


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 29, 2016)

no


----------



## Zerous (May 29, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

Sort off


----------



## Zerous (May 29, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Duzzel (May 29, 2016)

I'm afraid I don't recognize you. Hello ~


----------



## Cailey (May 29, 2016)

no


----------



## Zerous (May 29, 2016)

No.


----------



## Acruoxil (May 29, 2016)

Yep


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Stalfos (May 29, 2016)

Yes, indeed.


----------



## Zerous (May 29, 2016)

I think I've seen you before.


----------



## endlesssky (May 29, 2016)

No.


----------



## Zerous (May 29, 2016)

Yes, we are on each others friend lists.


----------



## Charcolor (May 29, 2016)

oh whoops i was too slow...no i haven't


----------



## Zerous (May 29, 2016)

Once I think...


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

Your getting famous


----------



## Zerous (May 29, 2016)

You're everywhere


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

Believe_In_Kittens said:


> You're everywhere


Why thank you jajaja but no I'm not everywhere
I'm not in the cellar and some feedback other I post very little like in the pokemon


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2016)

^ Everywhere I see you all the time.


----------



## Zerous (May 29, 2016)

Sorry, I've never seen you before...


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2016)

yess


----------



## namiieco (May 29, 2016)

yup


----------



## Zerous (May 29, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Trip (May 29, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cascade (May 29, 2016)

yup


----------



## Trip (May 29, 2016)

yes


----------



## Zerous (May 29, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Acruoxil (May 29, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Cascade (May 29, 2016)

yup.


----------



## Zerous (May 29, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Trip (May 29, 2016)

yes.


----------



## Zerous (May 29, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Cascade (May 29, 2016)

ofc c:


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 29, 2016)

yes


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 29, 2016)

yes


----------



## Melchoir (May 29, 2016)

I've never seen you before but your post count is so high... whoops


----------



## Trip (May 29, 2016)

yes


----------



## Acruoxil (May 29, 2016)

Kinda


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 29, 2016)

No, sorry. :/


----------



## Opal (May 29, 2016)

Yep


----------



## K a y K a y (May 29, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Cascade (May 29, 2016)

once


----------



## Mints (May 29, 2016)

I seen you once or twice


----------



## Opal (May 29, 2016)

nope


----------



## Zerous (May 29, 2016)

I think I've seen you a few times.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 29, 2016)

Seen you quite a lot.


----------



## Trip (May 29, 2016)

yes


----------



## Crash (May 29, 2016)

yep!


----------



## Tensu (May 29, 2016)

Yessiree!


----------



## Lumira (May 29, 2016)

i think so


----------



## K a y K a y (May 29, 2016)

Yeeup ^.^


----------



## mogyay (May 29, 2016)

yep!!


----------



## Cascade (May 29, 2016)

yes


----------



## Tensu (May 29, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Duzzel (May 29, 2016)

Yup ~


----------



## Trip (May 29, 2016)

yes


----------



## K a y K a y (May 29, 2016)

Yes^


----------



## Stil (May 29, 2016)

^ nope


----------



## K a y K a y (May 29, 2016)

Yaas! ^ 
... those hammers tho ...


----------



## Cascade (May 29, 2016)

yup


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Mints (May 29, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Cailey (May 30, 2016)

yep.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Acruoxil (May 30, 2016)

Yep


----------



## EndlessElements (May 30, 2016)

i wanna say yes?


----------



## DaCoSim (May 30, 2016)

Not sure.


----------



## Zerous (May 30, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Opal (May 30, 2016)

not sure... maybe


----------



## Tensu (May 30, 2016)

A few times


----------



## Zerous (May 30, 2016)

I think so.


----------



## Cascade (May 30, 2016)

yup


----------



## K a y K a y (May 30, 2016)

Yaas


----------



## Lumira (May 30, 2016)

yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Yup


----------



## MissLily123 (May 30, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Lumira (May 30, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Trip (May 30, 2016)

Yes


----------



## pochii (May 30, 2016)

Nope, I've never seen you around before.


----------



## jiny (May 30, 2016)

yep


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Yes


----------



## K a y K a y (May 30, 2016)

Mmyesss


----------



## Cascade (May 30, 2016)

yes


----------



## classically.trained (May 30, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Tensu (May 30, 2016)

Yup


----------



## K a y K a y (May 30, 2016)

Mmhmm


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

no


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Melchoir (May 30, 2016)

Yep ~


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

no


----------



## MissLily123 (May 30, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Cascade (May 30, 2016)

nope


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

yes


----------



## Energytree (May 30, 2016)

nope


----------



## Cascade (May 30, 2016)

nope


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 30, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Zerous (May 30, 2016)

Sorry, no.


----------



## Tensu (May 30, 2016)

Yup


----------



## duckvely (May 30, 2016)

not really


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Yup


----------



## K a y K a y (May 30, 2016)

Yeeup


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 30, 2016)

Yupp


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

no.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

no


----------



## K a y K a y (May 30, 2016)

Somewhat


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

alittle bit


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

You live on the basement  lol
Yeah


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

yes


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 30, 2016)

Quite a bit.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

no.


----------



## K a y K a y (May 30, 2016)

Yes in the basement.. elsewhere not so much, haha


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

I guess


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

yes


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

Yes


----------



## chaicow (May 31, 2016)

Probably not


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

I think


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

Nope


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

Yep


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

Very little


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Mints (May 31, 2016)

yes!


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

yup


----------



## K a y K a y (May 31, 2016)

Yess


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 31, 2016)

not that much


----------



## Mints (May 31, 2016)

Yes )


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 31, 2016)

yes


----------



## lars708 (May 31, 2016)

I do not know you


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

no


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

yup


----------



## lars708 (May 31, 2016)

Noo


----------



## K a y K a y (May 31, 2016)

Yess


----------



## ToxiFoxy (May 31, 2016)

I think I've seen you when you had your old username


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

not at all


----------



## ToxiFoxy (May 31, 2016)

Never seen you before either


----------



## Trip (May 31, 2016)

nope


----------



## ToxiFoxy (May 31, 2016)

Nope


----------



## K a y K a y (May 31, 2016)

Yeeess


----------



## Tensu (May 31, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## Cascade (May 31, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Trip (May 31, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Tensu (May 31, 2016)

Yessiree


----------



## Aquari (May 31, 2016)

sure why not


----------



## Mints (May 31, 2016)

first time seeing you ♥.


----------



## Trip (May 31, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (May 31, 2016)

yup!


----------



## Tensu (May 31, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 31, 2016)

Yus!


----------



## Stil (May 31, 2016)

Nope, sorry :/


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 31, 2016)

yurp


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 31, 2016)

no


----------



## Tensu (May 31, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## princesse (May 31, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 31, 2016)

no.


----------



## princesse (May 31, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Mints (May 31, 2016)

yes )


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

Yes


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 31, 2016)

yurp


----------



## Tensu (May 31, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## Shina (May 31, 2016)

no


----------



## Tensu (May 31, 2016)

once..?


----------



## K a y K a y (May 31, 2016)

Yass


----------



## princesse (May 31, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 31, 2016)

no


----------



## Zerous (Jun 1, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes, I've seen you around lately.


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 1, 2016)

No? - Maybe? Different username? .....Maybe not


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 1, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 1, 2016)

Yass


----------



## Mints (Jun 1, 2016)

yes // i feel like the only times i see you are on this thread


----------



## Jacob (Jun 1, 2016)

yea


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 1, 2016)

no bro


----------



## piichinu (Jun 1, 2016)

no ur so irrelevant


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 1, 2016)

smh give me a break


----------



## Cascade (Jun 1, 2016)

yup


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

yep


----------



## strawberrywine (Jun 1, 2016)

nope


----------



## Cascade (Jun 1, 2016)

yes


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 1, 2016)

_yes!_


----------



## StikkyEbi (Jun 1, 2016)

Nope never seen FleshyBro before


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 1, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Zerous (Jun 1, 2016)

No


----------



## Cascade (Jun 1, 2016)

yes


----------



## Opal (Jun 1, 2016)

nope


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 1, 2016)

No


----------



## Cascade (Jun 1, 2016)

yup


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 1, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 1, 2016)

yeah


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2016)

No


----------



## Cascade (Jun 1, 2016)

yes


----------



## Duzzel (Jun 1, 2016)

Yup ~


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes


----------



## chaicow (Jun 1, 2016)

Not at all


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2016)

Not one bit...


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

Yup


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Byngo (Jun 1, 2016)

no


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 1, 2016)

Never seen you ^


----------



## Cascade (Jun 1, 2016)

yes


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 2, 2016)

Nope


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes


----------



## moonford (Jun 2, 2016)

No


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 2, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 2, 2016)

Yus.


----------



## Mints (Jun 2, 2016)

nope. ♥


----------



## moonford (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes ♥


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 2, 2016)

No.. But kind of ^.^


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 2, 2016)

No. :/


----------



## chaicow (Jun 2, 2016)

No


----------



## Mints (Jun 2, 2016)

yes, you are very famu <33


----------



## tae (Jun 2, 2016)

seen you a lot recently. so yes.


----------



## Trip (Jun 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## chaicow (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Tensu (Jun 2, 2016)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## Mints (Jun 2, 2016)

yes u r )


----------



## chaicow (Jun 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cascade (Jun 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## Byngo (Jun 2, 2016)

probably


----------



## Cascade (Jun 2, 2016)

i don't think so.. unless you changed your username


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 2, 2016)

Ya


----------



## Mints (Jun 2, 2016)

seen you once or twice before ))!!


----------



## chaicow (Jun 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## StikkyEbi (Jun 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 2, 2016)

No


----------



## Aali (Jun 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 2, 2016)

Yass


----------



## Aali (Jun 2, 2016)

yessssssss


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 2, 2016)

YES I SAID! xP


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Aali (Jun 2, 2016)

yesss


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 2, 2016)

Mhm mhm

*Aali* you ninja!!


----------



## Aali (Jun 2, 2016)

MWAHAHAHAHA

AND YES


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeeeees ^ (Also, I'm gunna throw a little link in my signature for the group ^.^)


----------



## Aali (Jun 2, 2016)

wooooo


yes


----------



## Mints (Jun 2, 2016)

yes )!


----------



## Aali (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Tensu (Jun 2, 2016)

Yessiree!


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 2, 2016)

Indeed! ^


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 2, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Naekoya (Jun 3, 2016)

yes ^^


----------



## StikkyEbi (Jun 3, 2016)

yes


----------



## Zerous (Jun 3, 2016)

A bit, yeah.


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Opal (Jun 3, 2016)

nope


----------



## chaicow (Jun 3, 2016)

yes


----------



## Mints (Jun 3, 2016)

yes. ♥


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 3, 2016)

Rarely, but yes.


----------



## jiny (Jun 3, 2016)

a few times.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 3, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Zerous (Jun 3, 2016)

Definitely.


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Jun 3, 2016)

No


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 3, 2016)

Nope


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 3, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Cascade (Jun 3, 2016)

ZebraNaomy? never seen you


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 3, 2016)

Yess


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 3, 2016)

So sad to get ninja but yes


----------



## Cascade (Jun 3, 2016)

never seen you


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 3, 2016)

And who are you?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 3, 2016)

idk, who are you?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 3, 2016)

Idk I asked you first


----------



## duckvely (Jun 3, 2016)

yes


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 3, 2016)

No


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 3, 2016)

A few times.


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 3, 2016)

Nope


----------



## chaicow (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 4, 2016)

Yes, really famous.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

Yeah  

(Why thank you)


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 4, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## Tensu (Jun 4, 2016)

Yep


----------



## chaicow (Jun 4, 2016)

yes


----------



## Duzzel (Jun 4, 2016)

Nope, hello ~


----------



## hydrophonic (Jun 4, 2016)

not


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 4, 2016)

Nope


----------



## chaicow (Jun 4, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Tensu (Jun 4, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 4, 2016)

Mmhm


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

yup


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 4, 2016)

_nope !_


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

dat stache yes


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

very!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

eh yes...


----------



## Opal (Jun 4, 2016)

yep


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 4, 2016)

Once before.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

havent seen you much


----------



## HeyImDashie (Jun 4, 2016)

Woah I've never seen you before lol


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

kinda

DACHIE DACHIE XD


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 4, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

never seen you


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 4, 2016)

Like.. 2 times.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

4-5 times


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

Sort off


----------



## Cascade (Jun 4, 2016)

yes c:


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 4, 2016)

yeah, I always seem to see you on this thread too,,


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

rising


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Jun 5, 2016)

somewhat


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

never seen you


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 5, 2016)

yes


----------



## Zerous (Jun 5, 2016)

yes


----------



## Opal (Jun 5, 2016)

yep


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 5, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 5, 2016)

Quite a bit.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 5, 2016)

I think I've seen you a couple times


----------



## Zerous (Jun 5, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 5, 2016)

I don't think so.


----------



## KawaiiPanda (Jun 5, 2016)

Never seen :3


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 5, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## Tensu (Jun 5, 2016)

Yup


----------



## namiieco (Jun 5, 2016)

Quite a lot


----------



## StikkyEbi (Jun 5, 2016)

nope, not yet


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 5, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## StikkyEbi (Jun 5, 2016)

nope


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 5, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 5, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Tensu (Jun 5, 2016)

Nah never seen you ;D


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 5, 2016)

I've seen you a lot recently.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 5, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 5, 2016)

You're pretty active here, I've seen you lots of times.


----------



## Breeze (Jun 5, 2016)

Nooooi


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 5, 2016)

No.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 5, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Breeze (Jun 5, 2016)

I am


----------



## Mary (Jun 5, 2016)

I'd say no


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 5, 2016)

I started seeing you today.


----------



## Mary (Jun 5, 2016)

I've seen you today.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 5, 2016)

Same.


----------



## Opal (Jun 5, 2016)

nope


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 5, 2016)

^ Nope


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 5, 2016)

YESS


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 5, 2016)

Yaaaasss!


----------



## Cascade (Jun 5, 2016)

yes c:


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 5, 2016)

Yep yep yep ^.^


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 5, 2016)

I guess


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 5, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 5, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

i never see you


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 5, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

you used to be lol jk you are


----------



## Venn (Jun 5, 2016)

I don't think Ive seen you before


----------



## NoahOfArc (Jun 5, 2016)

krazystitch said:


> This game is really simple. What you basically do is look at the poster above you and type if you've seen them on the forum or not
> 
> BEGIN!



yeup.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

never seen you


----------



## Pookie4557 (Jun 5, 2016)

I've never seen you before.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

never seen you


----------



## Opal (Jun 5, 2016)

yep


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

starting to be


----------



## Tensu (Jun 5, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

yup!! <3


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 5, 2016)

I think


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

kinda


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 5, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

yes! :3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 5, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 5, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

almost there


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

Likewise


----------



## jiny (Jun 6, 2016)

yep


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

definitely!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

Just a bit more for me


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 6, 2016)

yes


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 6, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 6, 2016)

Nope. Then again I have been dead a while...  (aka like 4 months)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

youve reached it!, yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

And also you
Yay
-applause-


----------



## Opal (Jun 6, 2016)

yep


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 6, 2016)

No.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

not really


----------



## Tensu (Jun 6, 2016)

yup


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

yes! <3


----------



## hydrophonic (Jun 6, 2016)

no


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

never seen you


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 6, 2016)

A few times.


----------



## Cascade (Jun 6, 2016)

i guess so


----------



## princesskyndal (Jun 6, 2016)

I think i've seen you a few times before.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

never seen you


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 7, 2016)

Keep seeing you around.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

yes <3


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 7, 2016)

yup


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

yup!


----------



## Tensu (Jun 7, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 7, 2016)

ye


----------



## Cascade (Jun 7, 2016)

yes. nice new username 

NINJA'D xD


----------



## Duzzel (Jun 7, 2016)

Na klar ~
(very much so)


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 7, 2016)

Nope


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 7, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 7, 2016)

Kinda [Seen you a few times mainly here in the basement]


----------



## Duzzel (Jun 7, 2016)

Yup ~


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 7, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 7, 2016)

Mhm mhm yep


----------



## Cascade (Jun 7, 2016)

yes


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 7, 2016)

... No  hehe


----------



## Tensu (Jun 7, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## Koi-san (Jun 8, 2016)

seen you once :'P


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

nope xD


----------



## SummerHime (Jun 8, 2016)

Ooooh, the turtle designer! <3 Of course, I'm a fan ^.^


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

yeah : D


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

Of course


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

yeah


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 8, 2016)

yes


----------



## Tensu (Jun 8, 2016)

Yep


----------



## moonford (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes. ^^


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 8, 2016)

yeah, a few times ~


----------



## moonford (Jun 8, 2016)

No


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 8, 2016)

^ Getting there xD


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

yup


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 8, 2016)

Yaaaassss


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yesh


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 8, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Tensu (Jun 8, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## duckvely (Jun 8, 2016)

no


----------



## Tensu (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't think so


----------



## Lumira (Jun 8, 2016)

yes- name change threw me off for a sec


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

yes lol


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

Ye


----------



## duckvely (Jun 8, 2016)

yes


----------



## moonford (Jun 8, 2016)

No


----------



## Cascade (Jun 8, 2016)

seen you now


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ellarella (Jun 8, 2016)

not yet!


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

No


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

Not yet


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Opal (Jun 8, 2016)

nope


----------



## moonford (Jun 8, 2016)

Seen you a few times, not yet though. ^^'


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 8, 2016)

yes


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 8, 2016)

Nope


----------



## moonford (Jun 8, 2016)

I see you quite often, so yes. ^^


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Mints (Jun 8, 2016)

first time i seen you! ♥


----------



## Tensu (Jun 8, 2016)

Yep


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 8, 2016)

Pssshhh.. Naah ^.-


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 8, 2016)

no


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 8, 2016)

I haven't been on as much, so I'm not sure >.<


----------



## Lumira (Jun 8, 2016)

i haven't seen you before, but based on your post count you probably are


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Lumira (Jun 8, 2016)

yes


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2016)

yes


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 8, 2016)

yup


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 8, 2016)

yup


----------



## Cascade (Jun 8, 2016)

yes


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 8, 2016)

yes ~


----------



## Tensu (Jun 8, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Isabelle4Smash (Jun 9, 2016)

Yappp


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

nope


----------



## Tensu (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Yesh


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 9, 2016)

Getting there ^.^


----------



## Lumira (Jun 10, 2016)

kayrii! yes


----------



## Cascade (Jun 10, 2016)

barely


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 10, 2016)

Yeees


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yup


----------



## princesse (Jun 10, 2016)

Yuppppp


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 10, 2016)

yes!! u drew my mayor and it was great


----------



## lunaboog (Jun 10, 2016)

yes


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Jun 10, 2016)

nope sorry


----------



## princesse (Jun 10, 2016)

No


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Cascade (Jun 10, 2016)

yup.. your siggy is adorable


----------



## chapstick (Jun 10, 2016)

100 %


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Jun 10, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

No


----------



## Aquari (Jun 10, 2016)

yup!! <333


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 10, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

Yup


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 10, 2016)

Yeeup


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yup


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Jun 10, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Cascade (Jun 10, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 10, 2016)

Sometimes.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 11, 2016)

no


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 11, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Cailey (Jun 11, 2016)

yes c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 11, 2016)

yep


----------



## Aquari (Jun 11, 2016)

i dont think ive seen you before


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 11, 2016)

yeah,


----------



## Aquari (Jun 11, 2016)

yup!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 11, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Mints (Jun 11, 2016)

yes


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 11, 2016)

Yes ^.^ (So jealous of those cakes)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 11, 2016)

Yup


----------



## HeyImDashie (Jun 11, 2016)

yesh i see you everywhere!


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 11, 2016)

Nope


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 11, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Cascade (Jun 11, 2016)

Yup


----------



## moonford (Jun 11, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Byngo (Jun 11, 2016)

probably


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 11, 2016)

nope


----------



## piichinu (Jun 11, 2016)

no


----------



## Lumira (Jun 11, 2016)

probably


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 11, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## Cascade (Jun 11, 2016)

Yes


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 11, 2016)

Yaass


----------



## okaimii (Jun 11, 2016)

Nope


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 11, 2016)

Sort off


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 11, 2016)

All the time!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 12, 2016)

yup~


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 12, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (Jun 12, 2016)

yes!!


----------



## KidDiamond11 (Jun 12, 2016)

NOT EVEN CLOSE!

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND IM PROUD OF IT!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 12, 2016)

not at all


----------



## KidDiamond11 (Jun 12, 2016)

I probably won't ne for maybe the next 75 years.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 12, 2016)

nope but you DO spam alot


----------



## Tensu (Jun 12, 2016)

Yes, I I really like your new profile pic


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 12, 2016)

Nope, but nice to meet you!


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 12, 2016)

fridge says yes


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 12, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> fridge says yes



Aww you remembered <3 I've missed you buddy! You are so famous, haha!


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 12, 2016)

MissLily123 said:


> Aww you remembered <3 I've missed you buddy! You are so famous, haha!



I never forget <3 And yeah I also miss the old 2015 times :'(


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 12, 2016)

Yeaaish


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 12, 2016)

Possibly? Haha, if I knew what your name was before you converted to an elf ^.- Hahah


----------



## Aquari (Jun 12, 2016)

sure


----------



## Mints (Jun 12, 2016)

yep!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 12, 2016)

yup! <3


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 12, 2016)

yes!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 12, 2016)

Yup


----------



## vexnir (Jun 12, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 12, 2016)

not really


----------



## vexnir (Jun 12, 2016)

But I've seen you though, even in the same thread!


----------



## Tensu (Jun 12, 2016)

A little.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 12, 2016)

no


----------



## Cascade (Jun 12, 2016)

Yup


----------



## okaimii (Jun 12, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## Tensu (Jun 12, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (Jun 12, 2016)

yes, friendo!! <3


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 12, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Aquari (Jun 12, 2016)

yea!


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 12, 2016)

Yes


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 12, 2016)

No


----------



## Cascade (Jun 12, 2016)

yes c:


----------



## Aquari (Jun 12, 2016)

yup!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 12, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (Jun 12, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 13, 2016)

no


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

nope


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 13, 2016)

yup, yup!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

not really


----------



## Beary (Jun 13, 2016)

not as far as i can tell


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

kinda


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 13, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

yup


----------



## Tensu (Jun 13, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 13, 2016)

I think.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't recall seeing you around.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

yess


----------



## Cascade (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't see you


----------



## Byngo (Jun 13, 2016)

nah


----------



## Tensu (Jun 13, 2016)

yuss satanic elf boi


----------



## okaimii (Jun 13, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Lumira (Jun 13, 2016)

i think so


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 13, 2016)

yeah,


----------



## Lumira (Jun 13, 2016)

probably


----------



## Cascade (Jun 13, 2016)

i think so


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 13, 2016)

Ye


----------



## Lumira (Jun 13, 2016)

ya


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

nope


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 13, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Cascade (Jun 13, 2016)

yes


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 13, 2016)

yes


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 13, 2016)

Maybe, not sure. Lots of people have that Rosie avatar.


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 13, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 13, 2016)

I haven't seen you before


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 13, 2016)

Haven't seen you before either unless you have a new username I don't know, haha


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 13, 2016)

yes


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

No


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 13, 2016)

yar


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 13, 2016)

I think so


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Cascade (Jun 13, 2016)

hi yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

Indeed


----------



## princesse (Jun 13, 2016)

Yes


----------



## piichinu (Jun 13, 2016)

no


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 13, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

kinda


----------



## Cascade (Jun 13, 2016)

yup


----------



## Mary (Jun 13, 2016)

I've seen you some.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 13, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

nope


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 13, 2016)

I see you everywhere, and you're pretty awesome


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

yup <3


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 13, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 13, 2016)

Nada.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 13, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

nope


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 13, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

sure, if you want


----------



## princesse (Jun 13, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

kinda


----------



## Byngo (Jun 13, 2016)

possibly


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

sure


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 13, 2016)

no never saw you.


----------



## jiny (Jun 13, 2016)

yes


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 13, 2016)

yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Aquari (Jun 14, 2016)

yup!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Aquari (Jun 14, 2016)

yup


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 14, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Jun 14, 2016)

yup


----------



## Tensu (Jun 14, 2016)

Yep


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

Yup


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 14, 2016)

Yess


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 14, 2016)

yurp


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Yeahsh


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Tensu (Jun 14, 2016)

Yessiree


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 14, 2016)

Yeeesssss


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 14, 2016)

Yep


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 14, 2016)

Yeah bro.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 14, 2016)

yes <3


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 14, 2016)

Yay! You too! <3 spiders ftw


----------



## Aquari (Jun 14, 2016)

yes <333333


----------



## Noah98789 (Jun 14, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cascade (Jun 14, 2016)

once


----------



## Ami (Jun 17, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Tensu (Jun 17, 2016)

I think so


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 17, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 17, 2016)

no


----------



## Tensu (Jun 17, 2016)

I've seen you around


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 17, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 17, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Jun 17, 2016)

nope


----------



## Cascade (Jun 17, 2016)

yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 17, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Limon (Jun 17, 2016)

I'd say so, yeah.


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (Jun 17, 2016)

yeah just a second ago lol


----------



## hydrophonic (Jun 17, 2016)

nope


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (Jun 17, 2016)

Naht before 6:44


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 17, 2016)

only seen you a couple of times


----------



## Cascade (Jun 17, 2016)

yup


----------



## Razpup (Jun 17, 2016)

*Once*

Once.
Before, of course.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 17, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Cascade (Jun 17, 2016)

yes


----------



## Razpup (Jun 17, 2016)

Yes once.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 17, 2016)

yeah a couple of times


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 17, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 17, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 17, 2016)

no


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 18, 2016)

ye


----------



## Tensu (Jun 18, 2016)

Yea


----------



## Cascade (Jun 18, 2016)

yeaah


----------



## moonford (Jun 18, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Byngo (Jun 18, 2016)

probably


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 18, 2016)

No


----------



## Tensu (Jun 18, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## princesse (Jun 18, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 18, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## Byngo (Jun 18, 2016)

infamous, yes


----------



## princesse (Jun 18, 2016)

Nope sorry


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 18, 2016)

yeah im pretty sure


----------



## Aquari (Jun 18, 2016)

yup!!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 18, 2016)

no


----------



## Aquari (Jun 18, 2016)

nope


----------



## Cascade (Jun 18, 2016)

yup


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 18, 2016)

I never saw you before.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 18, 2016)

nopes


----------



## Cascade (Jun 18, 2016)

yup



Kirbystarship said:


> I never saw you before.



but we are Henrys buddies D:


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 18, 2016)

yes


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 18, 2016)

ye


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 18, 2016)

yes lynch D1


----------



## Lumira (Jun 18, 2016)

i think so


----------



## duckvely (Jun 18, 2016)

yeah


----------



## jiny (Jun 18, 2016)

yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Irelia (Jun 18, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Jun 18, 2016)

sure!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Aquari (Jun 18, 2016)

yup!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 19, 2016)

Yes


----------



## duckvely (Jun 19, 2016)

yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jun 19, 2016)

yes many times


----------



## Cascade (Jun 19, 2016)

nope


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jun 19, 2016)

no


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 19, 2016)

once or twice


----------



## Byngo (Jun 20, 2016)

No


----------



## f11 (Jun 20, 2016)

New phone who dis


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

nope ive only seen you once or twice


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 20, 2016)

guess so

- - - Post Merge - - -

this thread should be renamed to how many times youve seen the user instead


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Pearls (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Tensu (Jun 20, 2016)

Maybe..?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 20, 2016)

Quite a lot.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

Yup


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 20, 2016)

yar


----------



## Tensu (Jun 20, 2016)

Yep


----------



## duckvely (Jun 20, 2016)

yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

Sure


----------



## aericell (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

sure!


----------



## Trip (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

sure!


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jun 21, 2016)

I have never seen you until now sorry lol


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

nope


----------



## Tensu (Jun 21, 2016)

Yup ^^


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

yup!


----------



## Cascade (Jun 21, 2016)

yup


----------



## Tensu (Jun 21, 2016)

Yep! (your avatars keep getting better)


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 21, 2016)

Azure said:


> Yep! (your avatars keep getting better)



Yep!


----------



## Tensu (Jun 21, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

yes <33


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 21, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Cascade (Jun 21, 2016)

yup


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jun 21, 2016)

Yep


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 21, 2016)

I don't believe so


----------



## Tensu (Jun 21, 2016)

Yup


----------



## jiny (Jun 21, 2016)

yes


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 21, 2016)

Yea


----------



## Byngo (Jun 21, 2016)

no


----------



## Cascade (Jun 21, 2016)

yes?


----------



## Mints (Jun 21, 2016)

Yup !!


----------



## Tangle (Jun 21, 2016)

I've seen your name pop up a lot!


----------



## Peachykeen84 (Jun 22, 2016)

Nope! But then i am pretty new! lol


----------



## mikkaru (Jun 22, 2016)

Hmm I don't think so...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 22, 2016)

nope


----------



## princesse (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes


----------



## moonford (Jun 22, 2016)

No


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes! Haven't seen you in a while. Glad to see you now though


----------



## moonford (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes! Thank you. <3


----------



## Tensu (Jun 22, 2016)

Yup


----------



## namiieco (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 22, 2016)

No.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

havent seen you!


----------



## Tensu (Jun 22, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## moonford (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes. c:


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

yup! ;}


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 22, 2016)

Yesh :3


----------



## Cascade (Jun 22, 2016)

seen you sometimes


----------



## Tangle (Jun 22, 2016)

I see you a bit!


----------



## moonford (Jun 22, 2016)

Nope. >.<


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

yup! :}


----------



## Cascade (Jun 22, 2016)

she's popular


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

yes :}


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 22, 2016)

once again yea lol! ^-^


----------



## Aquari (Jun 22, 2016)

nope srry


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 23, 2016)

I see you a lot.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

sure if you want


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 23, 2016)

no


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

no


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 23, 2016)

yep


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

sure!


----------



## moonford (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes! <3 :}


----------



## namiieco (Jun 23, 2016)

yup


----------



## moonford (Jun 23, 2016)

No sorry. X(


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 23, 2016)

I've seen you once, I believe! ovo


----------



## Mints (Jun 23, 2016)

First time seeing you !


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 23, 2016)

Yup


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 23, 2016)

Nope


----------



## kayleee (Jun 23, 2016)

yes my lovely zebra queen


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 23, 2016)

First time seeing you sry :c


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 23, 2016)

I know don't worry
Because is the same for me


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 23, 2016)

Can't say I've seen you around before, to be honest.


----------



## Tensu (Jun 23, 2016)

got sniped..

maybe


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 23, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

sure!


----------



## Mints (Jun 23, 2016)

i see you all the time :-oooo


----------



## Aquari (Jun 23, 2016)

yup! <3


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Mints (Jun 23, 2016)

yush!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 23, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## kayleee (Jun 23, 2016)

yeee


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 24, 2016)

Yup :>


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 24, 2016)

Yassss.....


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 24, 2016)

I've never seen you before, hello! quq


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 24, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 24, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 24, 2016)

Hmm... I don't recall seeing you ever.  jk I see you all the time.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 24, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> No sorry. X(



lol i dont know if that a joke btu if it isnt you are forgetful xD

yes ^


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 24, 2016)

Nope :'(


----------



## Cascade (Jun 24, 2016)

yup


----------



## Pearls (Jun 24, 2016)

yas


----------



## Aquari (Jun 24, 2016)

kinda?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 24, 2016)

YEP!!


----------



## Tensu (Jun 24, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Cascade (Jun 24, 2016)

yes


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 25, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (Jun 25, 2016)

yup


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 25, 2016)

Hmm..... Yas. Everywhere. Absolutely everywhere.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 25, 2016)

almost


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 25, 2016)

I've seen you around loads quq


----------



## Aquari (Jun 25, 2016)

sure!


----------



## moonford (Jun 25, 2016)

See you everywhere! >.< Haha!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2016)

yeee lol


----------



## Tensu (Jun 25, 2016)

Everywhere xD


----------



## OviRy8 (Jun 25, 2016)

I've seen you around a bit.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 25, 2016)

I think I might have seen you once


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 25, 2016)

Hardly see you.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 25, 2016)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## Cascade (Jun 25, 2016)

seen you now


----------



## namiieco (Jun 25, 2016)

Seen you quite a lot


----------



## Aquari (Jun 25, 2016)

sure!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 25, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2016)

Yes lol


----------



## Aquari (Jun 25, 2016)

yup!


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 25, 2016)

-.-
Definitely.


----------



## moonford (Jun 25, 2016)

No sorry.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 25, 2016)

A few times, now.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 25, 2016)

I haven't seen you before, but that doesn't mean you're not famous.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 25, 2016)

Nope, sorry


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 25, 2016)

I see you all over the place.  So yep! Definitely famous.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 25, 2016)

No


----------



## Aquari (Jun 25, 2016)

nope


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 26, 2016)

Yup


----------



## vel (Jun 26, 2016)

Yup. I'd be surprised if someone thought I was famous, I live in the far corners of tbt.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 26, 2016)

sure!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jun 26, 2016)

lol not anymore


----------



## Aquari (Jun 26, 2016)

lmao no


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 26, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Pearls (Jun 26, 2016)

Once I think


----------



## OviRy8 (Jun 26, 2016)

I've actually never seen you around


----------



## CatlandCat (Jun 26, 2016)

I don't think I've seen you around.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 26, 2016)

never seen you before?


----------



## moonford (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes...


----------



## Aquari (Jun 26, 2016)

yes!


----------



## OviRy8 (Jun 26, 2016)

Seen you like once or twice


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nope


----------



## moonford (Jun 26, 2016)

You better believe it. >.< (yes)


----------



## CatlandCat (Jun 26, 2016)

I think I've seen you once or twice before


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 26, 2016)

Nope :/


----------



## Aquari (Jun 26, 2016)

nope


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 26, 2016)

yup !!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 26, 2016)

sure!


----------



## Leela (Jun 26, 2016)

no

but I've been gone for over a year so


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 26, 2016)

I remember you!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 26, 2016)

yup !!


----------



## moonford (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes. c:


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 26, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> nope



I'm pretty sure you entered my giveaway xD

And yes


----------



## moonford (Jun 26, 2016)

Kinda. c:
I don't see you often.


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 26, 2016)

yup !


----------



## moonford (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes. c:


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jun 26, 2016)

nopedy nope


----------



## Aquari (Jun 26, 2016)

painchri589 said:


> I'm pretty sure you entered my giveaway xD
> 
> And yes



oh **** thats right!!!! LMAO

and sure!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 26, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> oh **** thats right!!!! LMAO
> 
> and sure!



Lol xD...and ofc, yes!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 26, 2016)

lmao ofc <3


----------



## OviRy8 (Jun 26, 2016)

The only place I really see you is this thread. I've seen you like once outside of it.


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 26, 2016)

first time i've seen you, so nope.


----------



## Cascade (Jun 26, 2016)

I think i remember you


----------



## Aquari (Jun 26, 2016)

sure!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (Jun 27, 2016)

ofc!! <3333


----------



## Bloobloop (Jun 27, 2016)

yup!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 27, 2016)

I think once or twice before^^


----------



## MagicAce (Jun 27, 2016)

Seen you several times.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 27, 2016)

MagicAce said:


> Seen you several times.



Good!

Sadly, I have no seen you :'(


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

For me yes


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 27, 2016)

yup !!


----------



## OviRy8 (Jun 27, 2016)

I've sen you like once or twice, but I recognize you because of Kana.


----------



## Tensu (Jun 27, 2016)

I see you now and then


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 27, 2016)

I see you quite often.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Cascade (Jun 27, 2016)

yes c:


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 27, 2016)

yup !!


----------



## Tensu (Jun 27, 2016)

A few times c:


----------



## Cascade (Jun 27, 2016)

yup


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 27, 2016)

Sure thing.


----------



## Cascade (Jun 27, 2016)

yes c:


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 27, 2016)

Yep. Seen you many times.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Cascade (Jun 27, 2016)

yup


----------



## Aquari (Jun 27, 2016)

yes!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## aericell (Jun 28, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

sure!


----------



## strawberrigod (Jun 28, 2016)

ya o: i've actually seen you quite a few times! your signature is very memorable and cute c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

Nope


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 28, 2016)

yeah! you're everywhere uvu


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

nope


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 28, 2016)

A few times.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

never seen you before.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## Tensu (Jun 28, 2016)

Yup


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

not really


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 28, 2016)

kinda though not a lot


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

not much just a little


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## moonford (Jun 28, 2016)

No


----------



## OviRy8 (Jun 28, 2016)

I don't think I've seen you.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 28, 2016)

No offence but I've never seen you before.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 28, 2016)

I've seen you before, yes.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 28, 2016)

yes, i've seen that bernie face everywhere


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

that dude with the Mohawk yes


----------



## moonford (Jun 28, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Nope



you're just not active enough to see me on the forums lol


----------



## moonford (Jun 28, 2016)

snoozit said:


> you're just not active enough to see me on the forums lol



I'm online everyday. 
Did I trigger you.
Still don't see you often...
Edit: Stalfos: Yes I see you all the time. c:


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 28, 2016)

yes :>


----------



## Cascade (Jun 28, 2016)

seen you now


----------



## moonford (Jun 28, 2016)

Absolutely. c:


----------



## Mints (Jun 28, 2016)

i certainly seen you before!


----------



## moonford (Jun 28, 2016)

I love Mints they're so fresh. c:
Yes XD


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

kinda


----------



## Tensu (Jun 28, 2016)

Yep


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

Sure


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

ofc <3


----------



## Mints (Jun 28, 2016)

yep.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

Nvm what I say here


Yeah


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

ofc!, nice shiny zeb btw!


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 28, 2016)

I think so


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

not really


----------



## moonford (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes. cx


----------



## aericell (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 28, 2016)

havent seen you lately


----------



## Liamslash (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 29, 2016)

Nope

- - - Post Merge - - -



Neikkocat06 said:


> ofc!, nice shiny zeb btw!



Thanks


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 29, 2016)

I've seen your username before in some thread xD


----------



## Aquari (Jun 29, 2016)

kinda


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## aericell (Jun 29, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Seroja (Jun 29, 2016)

yeaaa


----------



## Aquari (Jun 29, 2016)

sure!


----------



## moonford (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes c:


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 29, 2016)

No


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 29, 2016)

yes


that sig is something one can not forget


----------



## moonford (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes. c:


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 29, 2016)

yes :3


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 29, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Tensu (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## moonford (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes. c:
See you often.


----------



## Cascade (Jun 29, 2016)

yup

you too


----------



## OviRy8 (Jun 29, 2016)

Seen you a few times


----------



## Aquari (Jun 29, 2016)

sure!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 29, 2016)

Finally! Someone who isn't Neikkocat06. Every time I would come here Neikkocat was the last person to post. She's everywhere.

And yes, I've seen you before.


----------



## moonford (Jun 29, 2016)

Seen you once or twice, but no.


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes


----------



## moonford (Jun 29, 2016)

I don't think I've seen you before!
Nice to meet you. c:


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 29, 2016)

I've seen you a few times c:


----------



## moonford (Jun 29, 2016)

I see you often too. c:
I love once upon a time too. c:
Rumpelstiltskin is my faves c:


----------



## Cailey (Jun 29, 2016)

yes, hello! c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes


----------



## aericell (Jun 30, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

sure!


----------



## Hurplepippo (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm seeing you everywhere in the Basement tonight lol.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

lol yea


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Tensu (Jun 30, 2016)

yea


----------



## vel (Jun 30, 2016)

i've seen you

- - - Post Merge - - -

so yes?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

sure


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 30, 2016)

Not really.


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

No


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Cascade (Jun 30, 2016)

yup


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes. c:


----------



## Tensu (Jun 30, 2016)

yep


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes. c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

Oh yes


----------



## jiny (Jun 30, 2016)

yes


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

I see you quite often. c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

ofc~


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

Yep


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 30, 2016)

Yaass


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 30, 2016)

Mhm Mhm


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

Yep. c;


----------



## riummi (Jun 30, 2016)

yes


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes...


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 30, 2016)

Sort of


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes...once again.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 30, 2016)

yes


----------



## acnl t (Jun 30, 2016)

no


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

I've never seen you before ( I think ), nice to meet you. c:


----------



## acnl t (Jun 30, 2016)

Nope, but nice to meet you too


----------



## Cascade (Jun 30, 2016)

nope.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

Yup


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Kevinnn (Jun 30, 2016)

yes


----------



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

Yep. c:
Kevin the sea pickle. c:


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

zyup


----------



## Tensu (Jun 30, 2016)

Yea


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 30, 2016)

I've seen you once or twice


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

ive never seen you


----------



## Cascade (Jun 30, 2016)

yeah haha


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 30, 2016)

Yess


----------



## Trip (Jul 1, 2016)

yes


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

I've seen you twice so far. c:


----------



## Cascade (Jul 1, 2016)

No


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

Nope... just jk


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 1, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2016)

oh ye <3


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 1, 2016)

yup !


----------



## Tensu (Jul 1, 2016)

Yup


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 1, 2016)

No..


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

Yep. c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Trip (Jul 1, 2016)

yeeee


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

No


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 1, 2016)

Yeppers!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2016)

yessss


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Cascade (Jul 1, 2016)

yup


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

Nah


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2016)

ye hsahhaa


----------



## Cascade (Jul 1, 2016)

yup 

NINJA'D


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

Sheila said:


> ye hsahhaa



What is this?

@Candice....duh yeah.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

So many times


----------



## Trip (Jul 1, 2016)

yess


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 1, 2016)

HISSSSS


----------



## Aquari (Jul 1, 2016)

sure ;}


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

No


----------



## duckvely (Jul 1, 2016)

yes


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 1, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Shinx (Jul 1, 2016)

yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Trip (Jul 1, 2016)

yes


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 1, 2016)

yes


----------



## vel (Jul 1, 2016)

see you on the introduction thread a lot


----------



## Aquari (Jul 1, 2016)

sure ;}


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Many times


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 2, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 2, 2016)

ofc! <3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 2, 2016)

Yup


----------



## xara (Jul 2, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Aquari (Jul 2, 2016)

almost


----------



## JX- (Jul 2, 2016)

relatively new, so no.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Nope


----------



## _G~ (Jul 2, 2016)

yup


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Nope


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

Maybe.


----------



## Sicatiff (Jul 2, 2016)

Obviously not


----------



## Cascade (Jul 2, 2016)

sure


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

Yes, love the new avatar too. c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

The one who like to say many yes so people can tell him yes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 2, 2016)

Yes


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

Yes, I haven't seen you in a while though! 0.0


----------



## Aquari (Jul 2, 2016)

yup


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

Yup


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

Yes. c:


----------



## Tensu (Jul 2, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 3, 2016)

Yess


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (Jul 3, 2016)

yup!


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

Yes c:


----------



## Aquari (Jul 3, 2016)

yup!!!


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

Many times


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 3, 2016)

Lots of times!!


----------



## namiieco (Jul 3, 2016)

Quite a lot recently


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 3, 2016)

Seen you a bit


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Soraru (Jul 3, 2016)

only recently.


----------



## Cascade (Jul 3, 2016)

nah


----------



## piske (Jul 3, 2016)

yep


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 4, 2016)

No, sorry.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 4, 2016)

yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Aquari (Jul 4, 2016)

yup


----------



## moonford (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 4, 2016)

nope, don't think so? (obviously yes ~)


----------



## moonford (Jul 4, 2016)

No.  yes


----------



## Tensu (Jul 4, 2016)

Yep


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 4, 2016)

yes


----------



## moonford (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes. c:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 4, 2016)

No.


----------



## moonford (Jul 4, 2016)

Kinda


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 4, 2016)

yup !


----------



## moonford (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes, love the new avatar. <3


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes


----------



## moonford (Jul 4, 2016)

I see you quite often, so yep. c:


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes


----------



## moonford (Jul 4, 2016)

Yep. c:


----------



## vel (Jul 4, 2016)

yup


----------



## moonford (Jul 4, 2016)

Ahuh.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## goner (Jul 4, 2016)

i've seen ya around once. ._.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 4, 2016)

I don't believe so


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 4, 2016)

I think I've seen you somewhere, so yes


----------



## axo (Jul 4, 2016)

yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

It was a while that I haven't saw you


----------



## axo (Jul 4, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cascade (Jul 4, 2016)

seen you once


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

Yup, cool pic


----------



## Mints (Jul 4, 2016)

i see you a lot in the basement.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 4, 2016)

Nope sorry


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 4, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Nope



Just saying that's a lie, you've seen me on discord and stuff

Yep


----------



## vel (Jul 4, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> Just saying that's a lie, you've seen me on discord and stuff



it's called are you famous on tbt not are you famous on the miscellaneous chats we have that usually lead to everyone hating each other

and no i don't see you very often


----------



## Cascade (Jul 4, 2016)

no


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> Just saying that's a lie, you've seen me on discord and stuff
> 
> Yep



What velour say it's right it's on the forum and not on discord

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yup


----------



## f11 (Jul 5, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## moonford (Jul 5, 2016)

No.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

Crys said:


> Nope.



What do you mean nope??
I'm around almost everywhere >_>

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yup


----------



## namiieco (Jul 5, 2016)

uhuh


----------



## moonford (Jul 5, 2016)

Yes. c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Locket (Jul 5, 2016)

yes.
yes.
yes.
yes.
yes.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

Yes  why thank you for helping


----------



## hydrophonic (Jul 5, 2016)

yes


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 5, 2016)

A few times.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

Nope


----------



## twins (Jul 5, 2016)

not yet, no C:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

Mope


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 8, 2016)

Yep. You're everywhere.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 8, 2016)

Nope, sorry!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 8, 2016)

Nope, but I've seen you around quite a bit considering you've only joined recently!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 8, 2016)

Rosie  it's been such a while seen I saw you here


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes!

And yea I know. >.< I'm back now!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 8, 2016)

Ninja'd

Yes


----------



## moonford (Jul 8, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Yes!
> 
> And yea I know. >.< I'm back now!



I haven't seen you in forever! >.< Welcome back!
Yes!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 8, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I haven't seen you in forever! >.< Welcome back!
> Yes!



Aww thank you!

No not that I know of.


----------



## moonford (Jul 8, 2016)

Yeah, you were always on the villager trading plaza. c:


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 8, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Yeah, you were always on the villager trading plaza. c:



I was haha. I'm back though!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 8, 2016)

IL say yes because I miss you


----------



## Cascade (Jul 8, 2016)

yup


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 8, 2016)

I don't think so.

Though the avatar could be throwing me off.


----------



## Shinx (Jul 8, 2016)

yup!


----------



## moonford (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes. c:


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 8, 2016)

I see you all over the place, so yes.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 8, 2016)

sure!


----------



## moonford (Jul 8, 2016)

I see you on the Brewster caf?  forum all the time!
So yes. c:

Ninja'd
Yes


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 8, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Jul 8, 2016)

yup <3


----------



## Tensu (Jul 8, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Cascade (Jul 8, 2016)

yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 8, 2016)

No.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 8, 2016)

yar


----------



## Tensu (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## vel (Jul 8, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Dim (Jul 8, 2016)

Nope


----------



## f11 (Jul 8, 2016)

Not at all


----------



## moonford (Jul 8, 2016)

Kinda


----------



## Dim (Jul 8, 2016)

Somewhat


----------



## Tensu (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 8, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Jul 9, 2016)

yup!


----------



## tae (Jul 9, 2016)

I remember you from your lillypad cat icon thing. so yeah, I suppose so.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 9, 2016)

I only just saw you today


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 9, 2016)

I have seen you alot!


----------



## tae (Jul 9, 2016)

I think this is the first time I've seen you


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 9, 2016)

yeah, i've seen you around a lot


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 9, 2016)

Yup


----------



## namiieco (Jul 9, 2016)

yes, lots


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 9, 2016)

Nope


----------



## moonford (Jul 9, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 9, 2016)

No but then again, the avatar and sig could be throwing me off.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 9, 2016)

Yes
Seen you around in the last day or so


----------



## piske (Jul 9, 2016)

yes


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 9, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> Yes
> Seen you around in the last day or so



Yes


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 9, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Tensu (Jul 9, 2016)

I've seen you around lately


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 9, 2016)

I've seen you around


----------



## vel (Jul 9, 2016)

never seen you around


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 9, 2016)

Your signature looks familiar.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 9, 2016)

Yrs


----------



## Mints (Jul 9, 2016)

Yes


----------



## piske (Jul 9, 2016)

yah :>


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 9, 2016)

I think so....?


----------



## moonford (Jul 9, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jul 9, 2016)

Nope


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 9, 2016)

Nope


----------



## moonford (Jul 9, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 9, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Cailey (Jul 9, 2016)

I haven't seen you~


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 9, 2016)

I don't believe so.


----------



## moonford (Jul 9, 2016)

Yes. c:


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 9, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Twinleaf (Jul 9, 2016)

No, I don't think so.


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 9, 2016)

Nope...?


----------



## piske (Jul 9, 2016)

yep!


----------



## Tensu (Jul 9, 2016)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 9, 2016)

ye


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 9, 2016)

Yeah, a bit in the museum.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 9, 2016)

Hardly. But I see you're getting active on TBT, so I may see you around a lot!


----------



## piske (Jul 9, 2016)

yah


----------



## Aquari (Jul 9, 2016)

yup ;}


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 10, 2016)

yep


----------



## moonford (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes. c;


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 10, 2016)

Nope


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 10, 2016)

Not really, only on this thread once before but I don't know if it counts.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 10, 2016)

I've seen you around a lot


----------



## Pearls (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 10, 2016)

No.


----------



## Pearls (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 10, 2016)

Recognise the name I think


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 10, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 10, 2016)

Sort of.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 10, 2016)

I think once


----------



## Cascade (Jul 10, 2016)

yup


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes


----------



## namiieco (Jul 10, 2016)

yes, quite a lot recently


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Sort off


----------



## namiieco (Jul 10, 2016)

of course


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 10, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 10, 2016)

a few times


----------



## vel (Jul 10, 2016)

sure


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 10, 2016)

yes


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes here


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 10, 2016)

Yep^^ Helped when they were new


----------



## N a t (Jul 10, 2016)

Yasss girlllll


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 10, 2016)

yes!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (Jul 10, 2016)

havent really seen you, sorry


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 10, 2016)

Why are you apologizing? Also yes I have seen you!


----------



## Twinleaf (Jul 10, 2016)

No, I don't think so.


----------



## tae (Jul 10, 2016)

maybe once before this.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 10, 2016)

No.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 10, 2016)

yup!


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 10, 2016)

Nope


----------



## tae (Jul 10, 2016)

never seen you before.


----------



## drowningfairies (Jul 11, 2016)

never seen you. :c


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

maybe, i dont really know


----------



## N a t (Jul 11, 2016)

I've practically gotten to know you through this thread lol


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

lol yes!


----------



## drowningfairies (Jul 11, 2016)

I've seen you around before. ~


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

ive seen you as well!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 11, 2016)

Username looks familiar, but the sig and avatar do not.


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 11, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Cascade (Jul 11, 2016)

yup


----------



## namiieco (Jul 11, 2016)

ya


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 11, 2016)

Nah


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

yes lol hiya


----------



## namiieco (Jul 11, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Nah


you literally saw me yesterday...

yeah


----------



## N a t (Jul 11, 2016)

I see your name a lot, but I don't exactly know you


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 11, 2016)

ya


----------



## moonford (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah, Mother for life. ' Fuzzy Pickles " XD


----------



## namiieco (Jul 11, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 11, 2016)

A little bit


----------



## namiieco (Jul 11, 2016)

yes, quite a lot


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 11, 2016)

Somewhat.


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 11, 2016)

ofc


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 11, 2016)

Rarely.


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 11, 2016)

Here and there, but quite enough :>


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol. 80% I would say.


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 11, 2016)

See you everywhere


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 11, 2016)

First time I've seen you


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 11, 2016)

Seen you a few times I believe


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

i think so!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 11, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 11, 2016)

Yup


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 11, 2016)

ofc


----------



## piske (Jul 11, 2016)

don't think so, sorry ; v ;


----------



## Cascade (Jul 11, 2016)

yup


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

ofc!! <3


----------



## Twinleaf (Jul 11, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 12, 2016)

sure!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 12, 2016)

Yup


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 12, 2016)

no




jk of course


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 12, 2016)

No.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 12, 2016)

yea


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 12, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Jul 12, 2016)

maybe?


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 12, 2016)

I'd say!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 12, 2016)

ofc~


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jul 12, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jul 12, 2016)

Seen many times


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 12, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jul 12, 2016)

Maybe idk


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 12, 2016)

I think I've seen you like once before?


----------



## namiieco (Jul 12, 2016)

yup


----------



## moonford (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes. c:


----------



## namiieco (Jul 12, 2016)

yup ^ ^


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 12, 2016)

don't see you that much.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## moonford (Jul 12, 2016)

yes


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes


----------



## N a t (Jul 12, 2016)

Yisss


----------



## piichinu (Jul 12, 2016)

sorry i mean no not really


----------



## N a t (Jul 12, 2016)

Yis c:


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 12, 2016)

ofc


----------



## moonford (Jul 12, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 12, 2016)

yup


----------



## moonford (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Twinleaf (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 12, 2016)

Nah


----------



## Cascade (Jul 12, 2016)

sure


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 12, 2016)

In this thread at least


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 12, 2016)

yes, everywhere


----------



## Aquari (Jul 12, 2016)

sure!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 12, 2016)

yurp


----------



## Aquari (Jul 12, 2016)

hell yea ;}


----------



## Cascade (Jul 12, 2016)

yup


----------



## Trip (Jul 12, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Jul 12, 2016)

sure!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 12, 2016)

ofc B]


----------



## Trip (Jul 12, 2016)

yea


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 13, 2016)

Sort off


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes I see you a lot.


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 13, 2016)

There are a lot of Rosies around here so I'm not even sure


----------



## Aquari (Jul 13, 2016)

sure!


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 13, 2016)

yep!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 13, 2016)

i dont see you that much


----------



## RibbonFinale (Jul 13, 2016)

I've seen you a couple times before. Meant to tell you I love the Melonyan in your sig!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 13, 2016)

^^thanx!

ive seen you quite a bit!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 13, 2016)

Yup


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 13, 2016)

yes


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 13, 2016)

Yar


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 13, 2016)

Nah


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 13, 2016)

Yep


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 13, 2016)

Nope


----------



## hestu (Jul 13, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## moonford (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes. cx


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 13, 2016)

yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 16, 2016)

yee


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

No.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 16, 2016)

yup!


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 16, 2016)

yeah :>


----------



## vel (Jul 16, 2016)

sure


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 16, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Sicatiff (Jul 17, 2016)

Not sure. Seen you a few times only.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 17, 2016)

saw you a few times today for the first time


----------



## vel (Jul 17, 2016)

never seen you before. where you on hiatus?


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 17, 2016)

Velour said:


> never seen you before. where you on hiatus?



saw you earlier and yes I quit for a long time


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 17, 2016)

No.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 17, 2016)

nope


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 17, 2016)

just started seeing you around today :0


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 17, 2016)

haven't seen you before, hi


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 17, 2016)

Nope


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 17, 2016)

yez


----------



## raeepow (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes. A lot. ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 17, 2016)

yaa


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 17, 2016)

Yep


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 17, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cascade (Jul 17, 2016)

maybe c:


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 17, 2016)

no but then again I don't remember anyone :c


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 17, 2016)

seen you a couple of times


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 17, 2016)

nope ):


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

never seen you before


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 17, 2016)

Seen you


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 17, 2016)

seen you
nice profile pic btw


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 17, 2016)

Yup


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 17, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

ofc~ <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninjad, but still, yea


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 18, 2016)

Yup


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 18, 2016)

all the time


----------



## treetops (Jul 18, 2016)

You seem to be popular around here!


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 18, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 18, 2016)

sure!


----------



## raeepow (Jul 18, 2016)

Yeppers.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 18, 2016)

ofc~


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 18, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 18, 2016)

yee


----------



## Mints (Jul 18, 2016)

yes. your username reminds me of a poptart


----------



## Aquari (Jul 18, 2016)

yup!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ctapple (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes a few times


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 18, 2016)

No.


----------



## Mints (Jul 18, 2016)

once or twice.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 19, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 20, 2016)

Definitely seen you.  Especially on the ACNL section.


----------



## vel (Jul 20, 2016)

never seen you before lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 20, 2016)

yup


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 20, 2016)

Sorry, no.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Nope


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah saw your thread ;D


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 20, 2016)

DarthGohan1 said:


> Nope


You should be! ... Look at your name ... All green and everything!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 20, 2016)

Yup


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 20, 2016)

I think?


----------



## Meadows (Jul 20, 2016)

No!


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 20, 2016)

never


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 20, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## Cascade (Jul 20, 2016)

nope


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## riummi (Jul 20, 2016)

yea


----------



## Aquari (Jul 20, 2016)

sure!


----------



## Meligion (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 20, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2016)

Well, maybe xD I'm somewhat famous, but I know people who have never heard of me.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 20, 2016)

sure!


----------



## Meligion (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes


----------



## vel (Jul 20, 2016)

no


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 20, 2016)

yes


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Going to be someday


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

havent seen you until today!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 21, 2016)

I can say the exact same


----------



## Rymi1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Who are you?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 21, 2016)

Saw you today


----------



## Rymi1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Me too


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

no


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 21, 2016)

yep


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 21, 2016)

No :O


----------



## Cascade (Jul 21, 2016)

yup


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 21, 2016)

Yeah kinda


----------



## moonford (Jul 21, 2016)

No, Have you changed your username or something?


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 21, 2016)

Yea, was Ares earlier


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 21, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

no


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 21, 2016)

yea


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jul 21, 2016)

Not really


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 21, 2016)

Nah mate sorry


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 21, 2016)

yup
also i love your avatar with yato XD


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 21, 2016)

I'd say so


----------



## vel (Jul 21, 2016)

not really


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

yup!


----------



## Mints (Jul 21, 2016)

yes :3c


----------



## piske (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

yup :33


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Mints (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## vel (Jul 21, 2016)

yes


----------



## piske (Jul 21, 2016)

Yah!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 22, 2016)

yup!!~


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 22, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## piske (Jul 22, 2016)

Yes


----------



## treetops (Jul 22, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 22, 2016)

Yis


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 22, 2016)

nah sorry but u love chie so ur automatically my fave


----------



## Aquari (Jul 22, 2016)

not really?


----------



## vel (Jul 22, 2016)

yeah?


----------



## spookycipher (Jul 22, 2016)

yess!!


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 22, 2016)

yes! i've especially seen you a lot today ^.^


----------



## Mints (Jul 22, 2016)

first time i've seen you around!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 22, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## piske (Jul 22, 2016)

yes


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 22, 2016)

yup!


----------



## treetops (Jul 22, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 22, 2016)

sure!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 22, 2016)

Hmm, yea I think so


----------



## Aquari (Jul 22, 2016)

havent seen you!


----------



## riummi (Jul 22, 2016)

yup


----------



## Aquari (Jul 22, 2016)

yup!


----------



## vel (Jul 22, 2016)

yeah


----------



## piske (Jul 22, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## Cascade (Jul 22, 2016)

sure


----------



## Miii (Jul 23, 2016)

Nah dawg


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 23, 2016)

Sort off


----------



## Aquari (Jul 23, 2016)

yup


----------



## treetops (Jul 23, 2016)

I see you a lot on the Forum Games. lol


----------



## vel (Jul 23, 2016)

nope


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jul 24, 2016)

Nope


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 24, 2016)

nope


----------



## piske (Jul 24, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## Cascade (Jul 24, 2016)

yup


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 24, 2016)

Maybe


----------



## Emachi (Jul 24, 2016)

no


----------



## piske (Jul 24, 2016)

Yeppers


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 24, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cascade (Jul 24, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 24, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 25, 2016)

ofc!~


----------



## N e s s (Jul 25, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

yep


----------



## treetops (Jul 25, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 25, 2016)

haven't seen you before, but you have 1000 posts... so maybe?


----------



## Emachi (Jul 25, 2016)

First time I have ever seen you but you're a mod with 11k posts so I guess you're popular.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 25, 2016)

here and there


----------



## Aquari (Jul 25, 2016)

sure!


----------



## Seroja (Jul 25, 2016)

Ya!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)

yes sisssss


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (Jul 25, 2016)

sure!


----------



## piske (Jul 25, 2016)

Yup


----------



## treetops (Jul 25, 2016)

yep.


----------



## Milleram (Jul 25, 2016)

Yep! You even drew my mayor and Apollo for me!


----------



## moonford (Jul 25, 2016)

No.


----------



## Emachi (Jul 25, 2016)

Not really. I seen you like once or twice before.


----------



## moonford (Jul 25, 2016)

First time I have seen you, so no.


----------



## Cascade (Jul 25, 2016)

yup


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 25, 2016)

yes


----------



## moonford (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 25, 2016)

seen you


----------



## Cascade (Jul 25, 2016)

yup


----------



## piske (Jul 25, 2016)

yes!


----------



## vel (Jul 26, 2016)

yup


----------



## moonford (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes. c:


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 26, 2016)

yep


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 26, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 26, 2016)

ofc!


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 26, 2016)

As famous as they get.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Koden (Jul 26, 2016)

once or twice i believe-


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes


----------



## vel (Jul 26, 2016)

don't really see you except in basement


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 26, 2016)

1st time seeing you, and no idea how to pronounce your name. but sometimes famous people have tough to pronounce names...


----------



## piske (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes, just recently though!


----------



## vel (Jul 26, 2016)

yup


----------



## Artist (Jul 26, 2016)

no


----------



## Reav (Jul 26, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Artist (Jul 26, 2016)

no


----------



## maounkhan (Jul 26, 2016)

Hehehehehehehehg NO YOURE NEW


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 26, 2016)

Umm.. I don't believe so.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Mints (Jul 26, 2016)

yes!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes wonderful user who made my latest sig ;D


----------



## vel (Jul 27, 2016)

sorta, i don't see you often.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 27, 2016)

I don't think I've seen you before.


----------



## piske (Jul 27, 2016)

I think so! Did you used to have a different name? I recognize your signature!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2016)

yes...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes. lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2016)

yepperoni pepperoni


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 27, 2016)

yup.


----------



## vel (Jul 27, 2016)

never seen ya


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 27, 2016)

Yep, I've seen your posts


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes a lot.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 27, 2016)

Never saw you.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

sure!


----------



## Cascade (Jul 27, 2016)

nope


----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

yup! ;w;


----------



## mogyay (Jul 27, 2016)

i don't think i've seen you around


----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

yup! (im neikko lmao)


----------



## namiieco (Jul 27, 2016)

Seen yoo


----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

yup! <3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 27, 2016)

Never saw you.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm not sure.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

yup!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes


----------



## cornimer (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes


----------



## piske (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes! Although I don't think I've seen you around recently...?


----------



## moonford (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 27, 2016)

yes


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jul 27, 2016)

no. ;w;


----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

only seen you twice!


----------



## moonford (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

yup!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 27, 2016)

yop


----------



## Cascade (Jul 27, 2016)

yes


----------



## piske (Jul 27, 2016)

yesh :>


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 27, 2016)

ofc


----------



## Mints (Jul 27, 2016)

yes. i recognized you by your signature.


----------



## maounkhan (Jul 27, 2016)

You won't remember me because I quitted...
Who are you?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Cascade (Jul 27, 2016)

yes


----------



## vel (Jul 27, 2016)

i only see you in basement


----------



## namiieco (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes, ofc


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

yup!


----------



## namiieco (Jul 28, 2016)

Yess


----------



## Rasha (Jul 28, 2016)

I see you everywhere so I guess you are?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 28, 2016)

Yea I see you on a lot of threads


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 28, 2016)

Only saw you today


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 28, 2016)

Ya I see that sig everywhere


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

ofc ;}


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## vel (Jul 28, 2016)

don't see you a ton


----------



## piske (Jul 28, 2016)

yup


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 28, 2016)

Ya


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

yup ;}


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 28, 2016)

yupper doodle


----------



## Mints (Jul 28, 2016)

yes.


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 28, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 28, 2016)

very


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 28, 2016)

I don't believe I've seen you before


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## vel (Jul 29, 2016)

yes (i'm velour btw  )


----------



## Charlise (Jul 29, 2016)

Never seen you before :O


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

never seen you until today


----------



## Trip (Jul 29, 2016)

never


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

A bit


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yea


----------



## vel (Jul 29, 2016)

sorta, you won my username giveaway lmao (I'm velour btw)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yea (I know, i'm still shocked.)


----------



## namiieco (Jul 29, 2016)

A bit.


----------



## moonford (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes


----------



## namiieco (Jul 29, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yea


----------



## Cascade (Jul 29, 2016)

nope


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## moonford (Jul 29, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yea


----------



## moonford (Jul 29, 2016)

No.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yus


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

ofc <3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

omg like ya


----------



## Cascade (Jul 29, 2016)

no


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

ya


----------



## moonford (Jul 29, 2016)

No.


----------



## piske (Jul 29, 2016)

yah


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

ofc, man of the hour! ;}


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yap.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

sure!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yusssy


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

yup!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

Sorry, nope. XD


----------



## Puffy (Jul 29, 2016)

I've seen you around!


----------



## vel (Jul 29, 2016)

never seen ya


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

I have.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 29, 2016)

Yup....

Il probably be like a sort off or no because it has been a while for me


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

I've seen you recently


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 29, 2016)

Likewise

I'm in a sort off hiatus appearing here and there ja


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yup.

- - - Post Merge - - -

A lot.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Jul 29, 2016)

Nope ):


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

nope,


----------



## Lyraa (Jul 29, 2016)

Nope I haven't. :c


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yep.
XD


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

ofc!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 29, 2016)

yup


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

I think, I remeber you sig.


----------



## Daydream (Jul 29, 2016)

You're a rising star, I can feel it.

(PS, I'm not famous)


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't believe so.


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

YES AND I HATE YOUR SIG
JK It's great.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 29, 2016)

No.


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## Cascade (Jul 29, 2016)

seen you lately


----------



## Daydream (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes muy famous


----------



## piske (Jul 29, 2016)

yep!


----------



## vel (Jul 29, 2016)

uh huh


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 29, 2016)

yep, a lot of times before your name change ^


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 29, 2016)

No.


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 29, 2016)

eh, I seen you about twice. _(nice sig btw, rip)_


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 30, 2016)

Nah


----------



## Locket (Jul 30, 2016)

Sometimes


----------



## piske (Jul 30, 2016)

yes


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 30, 2016)

for sure


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 30, 2016)

of course ;P


----------



## Charlise (Jul 30, 2016)

I see you everywhere


----------



## vel (Jul 30, 2016)

no


----------



## Chaotix (Jul 30, 2016)

no j/k 

yes


----------



## Bowie (Jul 30, 2016)

I'd say so, yes!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't think anybody doesn't know you. =D


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 30, 2016)

Ya my turt queen <3


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 30, 2016)

Yes


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 30, 2016)

yes


----------



## piske (Jul 30, 2016)

yep


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 30, 2016)

Maybe?? I think?


----------



## moonford (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't see you much.


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 30, 2016)

Yeeeep.


----------



## Charlise (Jul 30, 2016)

I see you everywhere


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 30, 2016)

.-.
Me too.


----------



## vel (Jul 30, 2016)

nope


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 30, 2016)

I see you all the time. O-O


----------



## piske (Jul 30, 2016)

sure


----------



## Charlise (Jul 30, 2016)

I've seen you a couple of times


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 30, 2016)

A little bit.


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 30, 2016)

I've never seen you before


----------



## Bowie (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't recall seeing you around.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 30, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 30, 2016)

yup


----------



## vel (Jul 30, 2016)

no


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 30, 2016)

I haven't seen you before either :0


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 30, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 30, 2016)

Yes. My partner in crime on the Hurt and Heal: Villager Personality thread lol


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 30, 2016)

No..


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't think I recognize you


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 30, 2016)

Only recently


----------



## Aquari (Jul 30, 2016)

sure!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 30, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 30, 2016)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 30, 2016)

No.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 30, 2016)

Yep ... Seen your posts on the forum


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 30, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> Yes. My partner in crime on the Hurt and Heal: Villager Personality thread lol


We kill all the personas. >:>

Yep.


----------



## treetops (Jul 30, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 30, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 30, 2016)

treetops said:


> Nope.


WHAT I SEE YOU EVERYWHERE





And yes. XD


----------



## Puffy (Jul 30, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 30, 2016)

A little bit.


----------



## vel (Jul 31, 2016)

exclusively in the basement


----------



## Charlise (Jul 31, 2016)

I've only seen you in the basement XD


----------



## Cascade (Jul 31, 2016)

I've seen you lately


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

yup


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 31, 2016)

Charlise said:


> I've only seen you in the basement XD


That sounds weird if you think about it.
'Saw you in the basement today'


Yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

SHAME ON ME FOR GETTING NINJAED
And yep.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

yup!


----------



## Cascade (Jul 31, 2016)

ys


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 31, 2016)

One-hundred-and-sixty-five times. JK but yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

SHAME ON ME FOR GETTING NINJAED TWICE IN A ROW AGAIN
Yup.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

ofc~


----------



## kayleee (Jul 31, 2016)

Nope


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 31, 2016)

Yep


----------



## piske (Jul 31, 2016)

Don't think so, sorry :<


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

yup


----------



## vel (Jul 31, 2016)

yes


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 31, 2016)

Nope


----------



## piske (Jul 31, 2016)

yep, your username is pretty recognizable!


----------



## namiieco (Jul 31, 2016)

mhm


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

yup ;}


----------



## Puffy (Jul 31, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 31, 2016)

Nah never seen you before


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

havent seen you


----------



## vel (Jul 31, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 31, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

sure!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 31, 2016)

A little bit.


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 31, 2016)

yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 31, 2016)

I guess kinda yes a lot of people have seen me before


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 31, 2016)

yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 31, 2016)

No


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

ofc~


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 31, 2016)

yes


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 31, 2016)

yup!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 31, 2016)

yes


----------



## piske (Jul 31, 2016)

yes


----------



## vel (Jul 31, 2016)

yeah


----------



## piske (Jul 31, 2016)

yesh c:


----------



## Cascade (Jul 31, 2016)

yes c:


----------



## Charlise (Jul 31, 2016)

No


----------



## vel (Jul 31, 2016)

no


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 31, 2016)

yes


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 31, 2016)

No


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

yup!


----------



## Cascade (Aug 1, 2016)

yeah


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 1, 2016)

yes


----------



## Lyraa (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## treetops (Aug 1, 2016)

Nope!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 1, 2016)

Yup


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes


----------



## piske (Aug 1, 2016)

sure


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 1, 2016)

Sort off


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes


----------



## vel (Aug 1, 2016)

yeah ? i see you sometimes


----------



## namiieco (Aug 1, 2016)

mhm


----------



## vel (Aug 1, 2016)

yup


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 1, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 1, 2016)

ofc <3


----------



## Cascade (Aug 1, 2016)

yup :3


----------



## vel (Aug 1, 2016)

yeah


----------



## piske (Aug 1, 2016)

yes


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 1, 2016)

I think so?


----------



## Mints (Aug 2, 2016)

no c:
your username does ring a bell tho


----------



## Puffy (Aug 2, 2016)

Yup :3


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 2, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

Yus, your famous because I say so. :3c


----------



## riummi (Aug 2, 2016)

first time seeing you ;;


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 2, 2016)

Yes

always love seeing that avatar


----------



## treetops (Aug 2, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 2, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 2, 2016)

nah mate


----------



## namiieco (Aug 2, 2016)

yup


----------



## Mints (Aug 2, 2016)

yas


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 2, 2016)

Yup


----------



## piske (Aug 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## piske (Aug 2, 2016)

yes!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 2, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Mints (Aug 3, 2016)

yush


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 3, 2016)

yes!


----------



## duckvely (Aug 3, 2016)

no


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 3, 2016)

nope.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 3, 2016)

not that i know of


----------



## duckvely (Aug 3, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Aug 3, 2016)

yup


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

yea


----------



## Pearls (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Sort of


----------



## Cudon (Aug 3, 2016)

Sorta


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Sort of. lol


----------



## piske (Aug 3, 2016)

yah


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 3, 2016)

uhhh i guess


----------



## MidnightBelle (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes ;>


----------



## Aquari (Aug 3, 2016)

nope


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 3, 2016)

Sort off


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Ya


----------



## Aquari (Aug 3, 2016)

hell ye ;}


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yup c:


----------



## Energytree (Aug 3, 2016)

Yea


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2016)

Nope!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 3, 2016)

Nope


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Ya


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 3, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

yup c:


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes, I was THE go-to guy when it came to hybreeding.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 3, 2016)

Sort of, yes.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yea


----------



## vel (Aug 3, 2016)

yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

yup


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2016)

Yur


----------



## piske (Aug 3, 2016)

yesh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

yes


----------



## Kirbystarship (Aug 3, 2016)

No


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

yea


----------



## Cascade (Aug 3, 2016)

nope sorry -;-;


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

yup


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 3, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

yea


----------



## Daydream (Aug 3, 2016)

I see you around a lot since a few days, but I don't remember seeing you before that... I'll have to say no


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

sort of yeah i do see you


----------



## axo (Aug 3, 2016)

yeah i see you a lot


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Haven't seen you that much, so no.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 3, 2016)

I think.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

ya


----------



## Mints (Aug 3, 2016)

yush, like once


----------



## Daydream (Aug 3, 2016)

Ja


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 3, 2016)

ye


----------



## axo (Aug 3, 2016)

I have never seen you here


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes! It's been awhile! Hope you've been doing okay!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 3, 2016)

Somewhat, yeah.


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 3, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Cascade (Aug 3, 2016)

yes


----------



## piske (Aug 3, 2016)

yep!


----------



## axo (Aug 3, 2016)

Yep, I see you a lot


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 3, 2016)

nope :0

though maybe you changed your username


----------



## Daydream (Aug 3, 2016)

No? I don't remember you


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 3, 2016)

Daydream said:


> No? I don't remember you



Neither do I but cool username and avatar


----------



## Cascade (Aug 3, 2016)

yup


----------



## piske (Aug 3, 2016)

chees4mees said:


> Yep, I see you a lot



lol idk if that's a good thing XD

and yes!


----------



## Daydream (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes!

--



Skweekerz said:


> Neither do I but cool username and avatar



Thank you very much.  I actually changed both today, so it's nice to hear.


----------



## KantoKraze (Aug 3, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Yes!
> 
> --
> 
> ...



never seen you before, but then again I took a rather large break from this site, haha. i love your avatar though. very pretty.


----------



## piske (Aug 3, 2016)

yah, I recognize your avi! :>


----------



## Milleram (Aug 3, 2016)

I think so. Your username sounds familiar.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 4, 2016)

I think.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 4, 2016)

yes


----------



## zekrom03721 (Aug 4, 2016)

I've seen you before, a few times actually!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 4, 2016)

Ehh a bit


----------



## Daydream (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## piske (Aug 4, 2016)

yes


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 4, 2016)

Yeah, seen you around quite frequently

Also the art in your signature is fantastic


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2016)

I've only seen you once


----------



## Kirbystarship (Aug 4, 2016)

No


----------



## Cascade (Aug 4, 2016)

yes


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 4, 2016)

Never seen you :0


----------



## Kirbystarship (Aug 5, 2016)

Never saw you.


----------



## LuminousLisa (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes, a few times actually


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

No, actually.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 5, 2016)

yes, ur really active


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

yes ^ ^


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 5, 2016)

Never seen you :0


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

You commented on my freebies thread yesterday.

Yes.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 5, 2016)

First time seeing you, newbie.

Got ninjad! DX

Yeah I've seen you plenty of times.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

xD yes, seen you too


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## piske (Aug 5, 2016)

yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes of course


----------



## Aquari (Aug 5, 2016)

never seen you


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 5, 2016)

Nu


----------



## Aquari (Aug 5, 2016)

nope


----------



## LuminousLisa (Aug 5, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Aquari (Aug 5, 2016)

nope


----------



## Daydream (Aug 5, 2016)

Huh yes


----------



## Aquari (Aug 5, 2016)

i feel like ive seen you but idk (did u get a name change?)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 5, 2016)

yuppo


----------



## Daydream (Aug 5, 2016)

Tonic said:


> i feel like ive seen you but idk (did u get a name change?)



Yes! Haha


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 5, 2016)

sure! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Daydream said:


> Yes! Haha



ah there u go thats why!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 5, 2016)

yup


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 5, 2016)

Yesyes!


----------



## Daydream (Aug 5, 2016)

Mmmh no

Your signature is really cute btw.


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 6, 2016)

no, but I love how simple and cute your signature is!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 6, 2016)

No....not that I remember


----------



## Daydream (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Cascade (Aug 6, 2016)

your signature is familiar  maybe 

NINJA'D :c


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 6, 2016)

Nope, never seen ya :0


----------



## Daydream (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm forgotten since I changed my username :')

And no


----------



## Cascade (Aug 6, 2016)

oh yeah :] you were Pixr? am i right :3

yup


----------



## Daydream (Aug 6, 2016)

Candice said:


> oh yeah :] you were Pixr? am i right :3
> 
> yup



Exactly.


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 6, 2016)

I don't recognize you


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 6, 2016)

Only seen ya once before


----------



## vel (Aug 6, 2016)

idk who you are, but you have really cute sigs and avis


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

yup


----------



## Pearls (Aug 6, 2016)

I've only seen you once


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes


----------



## piske (Aug 6, 2016)

yesh


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

yes


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 6, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes ~!


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes


----------



## piske (Aug 6, 2016)

yes


----------



## Legendery (Aug 6, 2016)

No


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 6, 2016)

No


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 6, 2016)

I think so


----------



## piske (Aug 6, 2016)

yes, although I think it's been a while! :>


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 6, 2016)

I think ive seen you somewhere


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes, somewhat.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

yuppy


----------



## Greninja (Aug 6, 2016)

nope


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

nope


----------



## Daydream (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

yup!


----------



## Greninja (Aug 6, 2016)

no


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

nop


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 6, 2016)

You don't look familiar.... But I've been gone a while and not expecting much


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

yes!, its been a long time since ive seen you!


----------



## piske (Aug 6, 2016)

yes


----------



## tae (Aug 6, 2016)

first time i saw you was in my collectibles thread.


----------



## piske (Aug 6, 2016)

taesaek said:


> first time i saw you was in my collectibles thread.



of course!

ha, it's probably because I've changed my username again ; v ;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 6, 2016)

yup


----------



## Greninja (Aug 6, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

no.


----------



## Cascade (Aug 6, 2016)

yup


----------



## Greninja (Aug 6, 2016)

maybe?


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

no


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 6, 2016)

seen you


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

ofc~


----------



## KantoKraze (Aug 6, 2016)

yep, for the first time just a couple minutes ago!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 6, 2016)

never seen you, but i'll just assume you are ;}


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 7, 2016)

Of course


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

ofc~


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

Nope :0


----------



## Daydream (Aug 7, 2016)

Nein


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

Sometimes see you around


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 7, 2016)

Yea


----------



## duckvely (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

i see you from time to time


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

yuppo


----------



## Daydream (Aug 7, 2016)

Oui!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

si!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 7, 2016)

Ja! Dutch for yes.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 7, 2016)

Si


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Daydream (Aug 7, 2016)

Oui! Tr?s populaire.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 7, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

yup


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes ~


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

yes


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

yes ^ ^


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 7, 2016)

yea


----------



## Mints (Aug 7, 2016)

yes, mostly in the basement.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

yes


----------



## Daydream (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Pearls (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

yuppo!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

yup!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

Yeah!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

yuppers!


----------



## vel (Aug 7, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

yup


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

yah


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 8, 2016)

Yeah!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 8, 2016)

Yup


----------



## namiieco (Aug 8, 2016)

yes


----------



## Dim (Aug 9, 2016)

No


----------



## Daydream (Aug 9, 2016)

Maybe?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 9, 2016)

yes


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 9, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## namiieco (Aug 9, 2016)

yes!


----------



## Whisper (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 9, 2016)

sure!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 9, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## vel (Aug 10, 2016)

yeah


----------



## namiieco (Aug 10, 2016)

ofc


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 10, 2016)

yeah!


----------



## namiieco (Aug 10, 2016)

yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 10, 2016)

yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 10, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Kirbystarship (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 10, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Aug 10, 2016)

yes


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2016)

No


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 10, 2016)

Of course.


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 10, 2016)

yes! of course,


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 10, 2016)

I don't think so


----------



## Aquari (Aug 10, 2016)

yup


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

Yea


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 10, 2016)

yeppers!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

Don't recognize you but probably


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 10, 2016)

I don't recall.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 10, 2016)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## Cascade (Aug 10, 2016)

yup


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

Nope :0


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 10, 2016)

yeah


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

Yea


----------



## Aquari (Aug 10, 2016)

ofc~


----------



## piske (Aug 11, 2016)

yuh


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 11, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 12, 2016)

i've never seen you tbh

if i'm considered famous here it's for all the wrong reasons


----------



## Daydream (Aug 12, 2016)

Never seen you


----------



## moonbunny (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes~


----------



## Charlise (Aug 12, 2016)

I see you on literally every forum 0_0


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 12, 2016)

A bit


----------



## Limon (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Aquari (Aug 12, 2016)

sure!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Aquari (Aug 12, 2016)

yup


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 12, 2016)

Yup


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 12, 2016)

noperz ?\_(ツ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))_/?


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 12, 2016)

yeah! u drew my mayor and have v nice art


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 12, 2016)

No I haven't seen you before sorry ;-;


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes totally


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cascade (Aug 12, 2016)

yup


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

Mhmm~


----------



## namiieco (Aug 12, 2016)

yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## ThatGamerGirl (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 12, 2016)

No.


----------



## piske (Aug 12, 2016)

yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 12, 2016)

Yup


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeah!


----------



## ThatGamerGirl (Aug 12, 2016)

yes


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 13, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## namiieco (Aug 13, 2016)

yes!


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 13, 2016)

no


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 13, 2016)

No.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 13, 2016)

kinda yea?


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes, I see you everywhere.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm honestly not sure. I think I've seen you a couple of times?


----------



## piske (Aug 13, 2016)

yes


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 13, 2016)

yes


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 13, 2016)

Yea


----------



## Miii (Aug 13, 2016)

Naaaaah


----------



## Whisper (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## piske (Aug 13, 2016)

I don't think I've seen you before, I'm sorry :<


----------



## ThatGamerGirl (Aug 13, 2016)

no don't think so


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 13, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Daydream (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes! 



ThatGamerGirl said:


> no don't think so



Lol


----------



## Whisper (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 13, 2016)

nope.


----------



## piske (Aug 13, 2016)

yes


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 13, 2016)

yes


----------



## piske (Aug 13, 2016)

yesh


----------



## Licorice (Aug 13, 2016)

absolutely


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 13, 2016)

yes


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 14, 2016)

No


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 14, 2016)

Haven't seen you. even though you've been a member for over a year now but even still


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes you participate in the smash tournaments!


----------



## piske (Aug 14, 2016)

yes


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 14, 2016)

yup


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2016)

Yea


----------



## piske (Aug 15, 2016)

yeppers


----------



## Daydream (Aug 15, 2016)

Ja


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 15, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Yez


----------



## Antonio (Aug 16, 2016)

yesss



Spoiler



Is everyone famous, all i see are "yes"


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Shattered said:


> yesss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly what im thinking, the title for this is kinda dumb.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Antonio (Aug 16, 2016)

Not yet, sorry. ;o;


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm not famous...

Yes, you are...


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Who are you?

yes you are, in the basement anyway...


----------



## Antonio (Aug 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Who are you?
> 
> yes you are, in the basement anyway...



Exactly


----------



## Daydream (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Yeah, hi Pixr, nice username change.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes!

Aww thank you!


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 16, 2016)

Yaass


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Yeah, on the Pokemon forums.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Yeah, on the Pokemon forums.



Why thank you!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 16, 2016)

sure!


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 16, 2016)

I've seen _you _before


----------



## locker (Aug 16, 2016)

yeah


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Never seen you before, hello! c:


----------



## cornimer (Aug 16, 2016)

Yup I see you all the time c:


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Yeah. c:

Hiya!


----------



## Tracer (Aug 16, 2016)

I see you quite a bit, I don't think I've ever talked to you though.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 16, 2016)

i think ive seen you once


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

Yea


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Not really, but Ive seen you a lot in this sub-forum a lot.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## cornimer (Aug 16, 2016)

Definitely


----------



## piske (Aug 16, 2016)

yep


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Yeah. c:


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 16, 2016)

yes


----------



## Trip (Aug 16, 2016)

no


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

No


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 16, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Trip (Aug 16, 2016)

never


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Trip (Aug 16, 2016)

yeah


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Almost.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Ya


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

Oui!


----------



## Tracer (Aug 17, 2016)

Never seen you before, maybe once


----------



## riummi (Aug 17, 2016)

nope


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 17, 2016)

famous in my heart.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

sure


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Yea, remember that time when you were *always* on this thread? XD


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

ofc, and yes, yes i do lol


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Not at all. ;}

yes


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

ofc ;}


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Yes!.


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Somewhat.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 17, 2016)

yes!


----------



## radioloves (Aug 17, 2016)

I dunnoOooO~


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

I don't remember you


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2016)

kinda

- - - Post Merge - - -

yo just post a lot


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 17, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Yes


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Yes, more so infamous


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 17, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Yea


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2016)

LOUD SCREAMING


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yup


----------



## namiieco (Aug 18, 2016)

yes lots in in the acnl forums


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

yup


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 18, 2016)

yes i've seen u


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

yup


----------



## Aquari (Aug 18, 2016)

yup


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

yap


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 18, 2016)

yarp


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

Yeah!


----------



## Trip (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (Aug 18, 2016)

sure!


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 18, 2016)

ofc


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

yea


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 18, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Obviously c:


----------



## Trip (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

sometimes


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

Yeah!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

ofc


----------



## Trip (Aug 18, 2016)

yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

ya


----------



## NathanBros (Aug 18, 2016)

Don't think so...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Not really, some days super active though.


----------



## Trip (Aug 18, 2016)

Ninja'd

Yess


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Me or him? And yes


----------



## Trip (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes I have seen you. That was to the guy above you.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

K lol yes


----------



## Daydream (Aug 18, 2016)

Yesss


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

yap


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 19, 2016)

yesss


----------



## Aquari (Aug 19, 2016)

sure!


----------



## Trip (Aug 19, 2016)

yes


----------



## Daydream (Aug 19, 2016)

I see you once in a while


----------



## piichinu (Aug 19, 2016)

no


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

Ya


----------



## Daydream (Aug 19, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

yup


----------



## Trip (Aug 19, 2016)

yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

ofc


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 19, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Megan. (Aug 19, 2016)

Yup


----------



## piske (Aug 19, 2016)

YES!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 19, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## Daydream (Aug 19, 2016)

Ja!


----------



## Trip (Aug 19, 2016)

yess


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yup


----------



## bikes345 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Not really


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 20, 2016)

A few times.


----------



## piske (Aug 20, 2016)

yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yea


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 20, 2016)

just in the basement


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yea


----------



## piske (Aug 20, 2016)

yah


----------



## Trip (Aug 20, 2016)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yup


----------



## piske (Aug 20, 2016)

yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

yep


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 20, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

ofc


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 20, 2016)

eh... maybe?


----------



## chaicow (Aug 20, 2016)

I don't think so


----------



## Daydream (Aug 20, 2016)

Nope


----------



## piske (Aug 20, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Aug 20, 2016)

yup!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 20, 2016)

yep~


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 20, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## piske (Aug 21, 2016)

yeppers


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 21, 2016)

very


----------



## piske (Aug 21, 2016)

yep!


----------



## chaicow (Aug 21, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 21, 2016)

i haven't seen u before D:


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 21, 2016)

ofc, to me at least.


----------



## Megan. (Aug 21, 2016)

yup


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 21, 2016)

Yes obvs!


----------



## Daydream (Aug 21, 2016)

Yes

"Le Petit Ville" I told you it was wrong though :'(


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 21, 2016)

yea


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 21, 2016)

yaa.


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 21, 2016)

i've seen you once or twice~


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 21, 2016)

yuppy


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 21, 2016)

yep


----------



## piske (Aug 21, 2016)

yes c:


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 21, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 21, 2016)

Yep


----------



## piske (Aug 21, 2016)

yep!


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 21, 2016)

aka my idol ^


----------



## piichinu (Aug 21, 2016)

i remember ur edgy post about not having emotions.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 21, 2016)

sure!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 21, 2016)

yes


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

sorta yea


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 22, 2016)

yea


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

yup


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 22, 2016)

Definitely know you


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

yup, mostly in the boys vs girls thread


----------



## Aquari (Aug 22, 2016)

ofc!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

obviously lol


----------



## cornimer (Aug 22, 2016)

Yup


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

sorta yes


----------



## moonford (Aug 22, 2016)

No.

I haven't seen you anywhere but here.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

sorta ya


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 22, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yup c:


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sometimes yea


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Cascade (Aug 22, 2016)

yup


----------



## Daydream (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes? Nooo

Did you change your username?  I'm confused


----------



## Licorice (Aug 22, 2016)

definitely


----------



## chaicow (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Cascade (Aug 22, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Yes? Nooo
> 
> Did you change your username?  I'm confused



I did 

yes


----------



## piichinu (Aug 22, 2016)

nope


----------



## chaicow (Aug 22, 2016)

Nope


----------



## piichinu (Aug 22, 2016)

no


----------



## Daydream (Aug 22, 2016)

Cascade said:


> I did
> 
> yes



Well hello Candice 

And no.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 22, 2016)

Of course you are!


----------



## piichinu (Aug 22, 2016)

kind of...but i confuse u with ness still.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2016)

Don't recognize.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Mostly in the what are you listening to? thread.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 24, 2016)

Yup, a bit.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 24, 2016)

Don't think so


----------



## piske (Aug 24, 2016)

yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 24, 2016)

Kinda


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

Sort of yea


----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2016)

From time to time.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 24, 2016)

sure!


----------



## piske (Aug 24, 2016)

yep


----------



## Trip (Aug 24, 2016)

yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Whisper (Aug 24, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 24, 2016)

No, I don't think so.


----------



## piske (Aug 24, 2016)

yes


----------



## Daydream (Aug 24, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Trip (Aug 24, 2016)

yes


----------



## Whisper (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Mars Adept (Aug 24, 2016)

Maybe a few times.


----------



## vel (Aug 24, 2016)

never seen ya


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 24, 2016)

I haven't seen you before.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 25, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## piske (Aug 25, 2016)

yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 25, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 25, 2016)

Never seen you before


----------



## Daydream (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2016)

New face to me


----------



## Zura (Aug 25, 2016)

Never seen you before.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 26, 2016)

2nd time seeing ya


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 26, 2016)

Yus


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2016)

I remember you a while back


----------



## Mars Adept (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't think I've seen you before.


----------



## creamyy (Aug 26, 2016)

nopeee


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)

Nope, never seen you before


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

Guess so


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 26, 2016)

ok so i remember your signature but your username? nope


----------



## piske (Aug 26, 2016)

yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

Yup yup yup


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm gonna say "guess so" again


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)

Oui!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

да! Yes in russian lol


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 26, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2016)

Pretty sure I do


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 26, 2016)

who's damniel


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

ofc yes


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes

Damn Daniel


----------



## Licorice (Aug 26, 2016)

of course


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes. c:


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Yea


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 26, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 26, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

Yea


----------



## piske (Aug 26, 2016)

yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

Yup


----------



## piske (Aug 26, 2016)

yes


----------



## Whisper (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## cornimer (Aug 26, 2016)

I've never seen you before actually, hi!


----------



## piske (Aug 26, 2016)

yes :>


----------



## Cascade (Aug 26, 2016)

yup


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## piske (Aug 26, 2016)

yup


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes


----------



## piske (Aug 26, 2016)

yes


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2016)

ye


----------



## piske (Aug 26, 2016)

yesh, ofc c:


----------



## Soda Fox (Aug 27, 2016)

Well, I'm clearly not famous enough to know you.  I hadn't hear of you before today but I've seen you around already.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 27, 2016)

I remember you a couple months back


----------



## Aquari (Aug 27, 2016)

yup ;}


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 27, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## creamyy (Aug 27, 2016)

I might have. idek.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 27, 2016)

hm, i have seen you around


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 27, 2016)

ive seen you
nice sig btw


----------



## namiieco (Aug 27, 2016)

definitely seen you c:


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 27, 2016)

Seen you around c:


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 27, 2016)

Yep x.X


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

yes!


----------



## cornimer (Aug 27, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 27, 2016)

non ;o


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 27, 2016)

A little bit, yeah.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 27, 2016)

yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 27, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## piske (Aug 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## chaicow (Aug 28, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 28, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Trip (Aug 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 28, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## moonford (Aug 28, 2016)

Yes


----------



## kayleee (Aug 28, 2016)

Yes


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 28, 2016)

yup!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 28, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 28, 2016)

no.


----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2016)

yush


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Cascade (Aug 28, 2016)

yup


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 28, 2016)

Yee


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 28, 2016)

yup


----------



## Cascade (Aug 28, 2016)

yup


----------



## Trip (Aug 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## moonford (Aug 29, 2016)

Yeah. :}


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2016)

ye lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 29, 2016)

yup c:


----------



## chaicow (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Cascade (Aug 29, 2016)

yes c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 29, 2016)

yup


----------



## pipty (Aug 29, 2016)

Yup


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 29, 2016)

Yea


----------



## Tracer (Aug 29, 2016)

I see you a lot. Yup


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't think so?


----------



## chaicow (Aug 29, 2016)

No


----------



## Daydream (Aug 29, 2016)

Nope


----------



## chaicow (Aug 29, 2016)

ho


----------



## Aquari (Aug 29, 2016)

sure!


----------



## Daydream (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 29, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## creamyy (Aug 31, 2016)

yeh


----------



## Emi_C (Sep 1, 2016)

i've seen u beforeeee


----------



## himari (Sep 1, 2016)

nop


----------



## Pop-tart (Sep 1, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Daydream (Sep 1, 2016)

Nope


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 1, 2016)

i fee l like i ha ve,,,, but im not sure


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 1, 2016)

I have not seen you before.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 1, 2016)

Never seen you before either.


----------



## Emi_C (Sep 1, 2016)

yep


----------



## creamyy (Sep 1, 2016)

yep


----------



## Cascade (Sep 1, 2016)

sure


----------



## Daydream (Sep 1, 2016)

Yup


----------



## namiieco (Sep 1, 2016)

yes


----------



## moonford (Sep 1, 2016)

Yes. c:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 1, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## namiieco (Sep 1, 2016)

yes


----------



## Tracer (Sep 1, 2016)

Yyyes, I see you _everywhere_.


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 1, 2016)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## moonford (Sep 1, 2016)

No


----------



## Cascade (Sep 1, 2016)

yup all the time.


----------



## hestu (Sep 1, 2016)

yeah!


----------



## Tensu (Sep 1, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 1, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Daydream (Sep 1, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 1, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 1, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Aquari (Sep 1, 2016)

sure!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 1, 2016)

Somewhat


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 1, 2016)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 1, 2016)

Yes


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 1, 2016)

no


----------



## Cascade (Sep 1, 2016)

sure


----------



## cornimer (Sep 1, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 1, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Cascade (Sep 1, 2016)

yes


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 1, 2016)

No


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 1, 2016)

yaa.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 1, 2016)

No


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 2, 2016)

No


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 2, 2016)

Sorta ya


----------



## Duck (Sep 2, 2016)

definitely not

i don't even know who i am


----------



## mogyay (Sep 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

Ha ha, no! I just came here!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 2, 2016)

No


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

I have the right to say no again... Right?


----------



## Daydream (Sep 2, 2016)

No, never seen you. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

Ha ha, thanks! Anyway, my answer will be "no" for quite a while!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 2, 2016)

Pretty lately yes but overall no.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 2, 2016)

Sorta ya


----------



## Cascade (Sep 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yup


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes


----------



## namiieco (Sep 2, 2016)

yep
congrats on 5k posts too! c:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 2, 2016)

yep


----------



## Tensu (Sep 2, 2016)

yup!


----------



## namiieco (Sep 2, 2016)

yes c:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 2, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

I am definitely famous, what are you talking about?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 2, 2016)

of course u are :>


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

See! You admitted it! That means I am totally famous!


----------



## Cascade (Sep 2, 2016)

nope :c


----------



## namiieco (Sep 2, 2016)

Cascade said:


> nope :c


lmao

yes c:


----------



## Pearls (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes


----------



## namiieco (Sep 2, 2016)

yes!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 2, 2016)

Very famous and nice


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 2, 2016)

Hm..yeah


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 2, 2016)

Think I've seen you before.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 2, 2016)

Of course you are!


----------



## Cascade (Sep 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Sep 2, 2016)

yup!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 2, 2016)

Yeah!


----------



## Aquari (Sep 2, 2016)

yup!


----------



## cornimer (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Cascade (Sep 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## tae (Sep 2, 2016)

i've never seen you, oops.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 2, 2016)

yup!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 2, 2016)

Of course you are!


----------



## Aquari (Sep 2, 2016)

ofc!


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 2, 2016)

WHO ARE YOU


----------



## Aquari (Sep 2, 2016)

hello random stranger who ive definitely have talked to on discord!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Trip (Sep 2, 2016)

yup


----------



## Cascade (Sep 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 2, 2016)

Nopee


----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2016)

I've seen you once or twice.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 2, 2016)

yup


----------



## Bowie (Sep 2, 2016)

I think so, but I can't recall seeing you around.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 2, 2016)

sure


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 2, 2016)

yes I see you a lot, I always like your posts even if I never comment on them


----------



## chaicow (Sep 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2016)

Nah.


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

Almost.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 3, 2016)

of course


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

Absolutely!


----------



## sej (Sep 3, 2016)

A bit!


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

I've never seen you before, hello! c:


----------



## namiieco (Sep 3, 2016)

yes!


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2016)

i havent been on here in a while so nope lol


----------



## namiieco (Sep 3, 2016)

I might've once?


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Lady Black (Sep 3, 2016)

I haven't seen you before, sorry.


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

Haven't seen you either, hello. c:


----------



## namiieco (Sep 3, 2016)

yes!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 3, 2016)

yes


----------



## namiieco (Sep 3, 2016)

yes c:


----------



## Koopa K (Sep 3, 2016)

I've seen you around.


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 3, 2016)

no, can't say that i have seen you


----------



## namiieco (Sep 3, 2016)

yes, i use to see you a lot more when i was newer to the forum though


----------



## Daydream (Sep 3, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## namiieco (Sep 3, 2016)

yes! c:


----------



## Tensu (Sep 3, 2016)

of course!


----------



## axo (Sep 3, 2016)

I've seen you a lot!


----------



## namiieco (Sep 3, 2016)

yes! 
i think you also had a username change bc i remember that sig?


----------



## kayleee (Sep 3, 2016)

I don't think so


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 3, 2016)

absolutely!


----------



## Cascade (Sep 3, 2016)

yes


----------



## axo (Sep 3, 2016)

definitely


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 3, 2016)

Nope


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

No, I don't see you often.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 3, 2016)

yes


----------



## Soda Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

Yes!  I see you all over.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 3, 2016)

Never seen you


----------



## Cascade (Sep 3, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Aquari (Sep 3, 2016)

yup


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 3, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (Sep 3, 2016)

yup


----------



## axo (Sep 3, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Cascade (Sep 3, 2016)

sure


----------



## axo (Sep 3, 2016)

Yee


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 3, 2016)

I don't think so.


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 3, 2016)

yee


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 3, 2016)

No


----------



## axo (Sep 3, 2016)

A little


----------



## Daydream (Sep 3, 2016)

No


----------



## Cascade (Sep 3, 2016)

yess


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 3, 2016)

Hmm, yes


----------



## axo (Sep 3, 2016)

yes


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 3, 2016)

yes!


----------



## N a t (Sep 3, 2016)

Yis


----------



## hestu (Sep 3, 2016)

yeah!


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 3, 2016)

of course


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 3, 2016)

Now you're getting there.


----------



## axo (Sep 3, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Psydye (Sep 3, 2016)

Nah.


----------



## axo (Sep 4, 2016)

Haven't seen you much


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 4, 2016)

yup


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 4, 2016)

pretty sure Ive seen you


----------



## axo (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes, definitely


----------



## Psydye (Sep 4, 2016)

No.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Blacklist (Sep 4, 2016)

Um, no...


----------



## namiieco (Sep 4, 2016)

yes


----------



## axo (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes


----------



## namiieco (Sep 4, 2016)

yes


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 4, 2016)

yes ive seen u


----------



## namiieco (Sep 4, 2016)

yup


----------



## axo (Sep 4, 2016)

Sure


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 4, 2016)

yesh


----------



## axo (Sep 4, 2016)

yeah sure


----------



## Cascade (Sep 4, 2016)

sure


----------



## axo (Sep 4, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Sep 4, 2016)

sure! :}


----------



## axo (Sep 4, 2016)

i'd say yes


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 4, 2016)

yep


----------



## Aquari (Sep 4, 2016)

ofc~


----------



## axo (Sep 4, 2016)

yeh


----------



## Klave (Sep 4, 2016)

yeah I don't know anyone though


----------



## axo (Sep 4, 2016)

yeh


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 4, 2016)

A little bit.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 4, 2016)

yup


----------



## axo (Sep 4, 2016)

Yep


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

I've never seen you :c


----------



## Daydream (Sep 5, 2016)

Never seen you


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 5, 2016)

who are you?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 5, 2016)

yes


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 5, 2016)

Seem familiar thinking yes


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes! ^^


----------



## creamyy (Sep 5, 2016)

yes


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2016)

Yeah, I think so.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2016)

yes.


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes c:


----------



## Diancie (Sep 5, 2016)

No.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 5, 2016)

maybe?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 5, 2016)

Kinda yeah


----------



## Daydream (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes!



toadsworthy said:


> who are you?



Me


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2016)

I believe so.


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 5, 2016)

No but I love the bear


----------



## Togekid (Sep 5, 2016)

nope


----------



## Daydream (Sep 5, 2016)

No


----------



## axo (Sep 5, 2016)

yeah


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 5, 2016)

Mostly, yeah.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 5, 2016)

Yup


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 5, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 5, 2016)

Probably a yes.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 5, 2016)

nope :/


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

No :c


----------



## Kiiro (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## namiieco (Sep 5, 2016)

yep


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 5, 2016)

Ha ha, I am not really famous. But I should be.


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

No .__.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 5, 2016)

No.


----------



## axo (Sep 5, 2016)

yes


----------



## Togekid (Sep 5, 2016)

yes


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes


----------



## axo (Sep 5, 2016)

no


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 5, 2016)

No


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2016)

I don't think so?


----------



## Tensu (Sep 5, 2016)

A little bit


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2016)

I think I've seen you once or twice.


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

yes


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2016)

Indeed.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 5, 2016)

yup since your avatar is familiar


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 5, 2016)

yup


----------



## Cascade (Sep 5, 2016)

yes


----------



## trinity. (Sep 5, 2016)

yes ;p


----------



## Daydream (Sep 5, 2016)

Never seen you


----------



## trinity. (Sep 5, 2016)

you either


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 5, 2016)

Can't say I've seen you around


----------



## trinity. (Sep 5, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> Can't say I've seen you around



I've seen you
**nobody knows me**


----------



## Cascade (Sep 5, 2016)

lol sure.


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

yes~


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 5, 2016)

seen ya


----------



## Aquari (Sep 5, 2016)

yup!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 5, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## chaicow (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## vel (Sep 6, 2016)

no


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2016)

Saw you ONCE, just w/ in the last 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Elov (Sep 6, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## tae (Sep 6, 2016)

no i don't think so. :O


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## axo (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Daydream (Sep 6, 2016)

Yasss


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

yuppy duppy


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 6, 2016)

yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

yea


----------



## reririx (Sep 6, 2016)

yes!


----------



## hestu (Sep 6, 2016)

nope


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

yea


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 6, 2016)

Nope...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

not really


----------



## Cascade (Sep 6, 2016)

yup

NINJA'D


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

yea


----------



## Panda Hero (Sep 6, 2016)

yes


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 6, 2016)

no


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Elov (Sep 6, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Trip (Sep 6, 2016)

yup


----------



## Daydream (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Panda Hero (Sep 6, 2016)

dont really remember you, but i remember your signature.
so... maybe? lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## Elov (Sep 6, 2016)

Yepp


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mostly, yeah.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

yea


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 7, 2016)

yes


----------



## moonford (Sep 7, 2016)

I dont see you often anymore.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 7, 2016)

ya.


----------



## moonford (Sep 7, 2016)

Seen you a few times.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes c:


----------



## Cascade (Sep 7, 2016)

yes


----------



## duckvely (Sep 7, 2016)

no


----------



## Daydream (Sep 7, 2016)

No


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Panda Hero (Sep 7, 2016)

yes


----------



## reririx (Sep 7, 2016)

yes


----------



## duckvely (Sep 7, 2016)

yes


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 8, 2016)

Nope and I will never be.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2016)

I think a couple times? Idk.


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 8, 2016)

Still a no.
Unless you want to promote me!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

yes


----------



## reririx (Sep 8, 2016)

No sorry!


----------



## moonford (Sep 8, 2016)

No.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes



reririx said:


> No sorry!



I died


----------



## Tracer (Sep 8, 2016)

I see you a lot, so sure


----------



## reririx (Sep 8, 2016)

Nope but I do know the char in you avatar and sig~


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 8, 2016)

Yeah, I really like your sig


----------



## moonford (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 8, 2016)

yup


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 8, 2016)

Yep c:


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 8, 2016)

Sure


----------



## Aquari (Sep 8, 2016)

sure!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 8, 2016)

'Course!


----------



## Aquari (Sep 8, 2016)

of course~ ;}


----------



## Zombiichann (Sep 8, 2016)

uhhhhh idk lol i don't think i am lol yaaa i doubt it haha im like a drifter


----------



## helloxcutiee (Sep 8, 2016)

No


----------



## Elov (Sep 8, 2016)

yep


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 8, 2016)

yea


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 8, 2016)

yes, your art is great


----------



## Tracer (Sep 8, 2016)

Yess


----------



## Cascade (Sep 8, 2016)

nope


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 8, 2016)

Cascade said:


> nope



yes! Ive seen you somewhere consistently


----------



## vel (Sep 8, 2016)

yeah i guess


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2016)

Once or twice...a couple times? Idk.


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 9, 2016)

I've seen you once before.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## reririx (Sep 9, 2016)

of course c:


----------



## namiieco (Sep 9, 2016)

yep c:


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Cress (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes, hi


----------



## Cascade (Sep 9, 2016)

yup


----------



## Cress (Sep 9, 2016)

Yee


----------



## namiieco (Sep 9, 2016)

a little bit today but other than that no


----------



## moonford (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 9, 2016)

Yus


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 9, 2016)

No :/


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 9, 2016)

No


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 9, 2016)

Probably, but you don't have a signature or icon so I can't remember you ;;


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 9, 2016)

no :/


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 9, 2016)

Nope


----------



## moonford (Sep 9, 2016)

Yep. c:


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## trinity. (Sep 9, 2016)

nope ^-^


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 9, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Aquari (Sep 9, 2016)

yup!


----------



## moonford (Sep 9, 2016)

Are you new?


----------



## Aquari (Sep 9, 2016)

yup!

ofc~


----------



## trinity. (Sep 9, 2016)

Tonic said:


> yup!
> 
> ofc~



yeeeeeeeeeep o.o


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 9, 2016)

No


----------



## vel (Sep 9, 2016)

no


----------



## moonford (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes.

You love me?


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 9, 2016)

I've seen you once.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 9, 2016)

sure


----------



## Elov (Sep 9, 2016)

yuup


----------



## vel (Sep 9, 2016)

tbh no


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes, I've been seeing you a lot today.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 9, 2016)

not really


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 9, 2016)

Just saw you for the first time on on this thread then the second time on the Does It Scare You? thread, I think you were just above me. So right now is the 3rd time I've seen you.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 9, 2016)

No, I don't think so.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 9, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Daydream (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes


----------



## SmallestJen (Sep 10, 2016)

Gonna go with a no, lmao.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

I don't think so.


----------



## Crazy (Sep 10, 2016)

No. But I'm pretty sure I'm famous


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

yes


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 10, 2016)

Yup


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

course ^^


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

yep


----------



## Rasha (Sep 10, 2016)

I've seen your name a lot


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

^ g00d

yep


----------



## moonford (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

yeah


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

yes, I see you everywhere.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

^y0u sh0uId

- - - Post Merge - - -

yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 10, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

yep ^^


----------



## Daydream (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes


----------



## moonford (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## vel (Sep 10, 2016)

yeah


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

yep


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 10, 2016)

yup


----------



## Elov (Sep 10, 2016)

Mhm


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 10, 2016)

yup


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

Indeed.


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 10, 2016)

I only see you in the basement though


----------



## Melchoir (Sep 10, 2016)

Never seen you before even though you have so many posts...


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 10, 2016)

Melchoir said:


> Never seen you before even though you have so many posts...



I'm mostly on tbt or cellar that's prolly why. Never seen you either


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

Just seen you for the first time earlier today.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 10, 2016)

Never seen you.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

I see you a lot.


----------



## moonford (Sep 10, 2016)

I've seen you twice.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 11, 2016)

A few times.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## moonford (Sep 11, 2016)

Certainly.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

A few times.


----------



## moonford (Sep 11, 2016)

Almost


----------



## chaicow (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes


----------



## vel (Sep 11, 2016)

no haven't seen ya


----------



## Cascade (Sep 11, 2016)

maybe


----------



## Daydream (Sep 11, 2016)

yes


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 11, 2016)

yaaas


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

Seen you lots


----------



## chaicow (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Daydream (Sep 11, 2016)

I've seen you a lot these days, so yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## vel (Sep 12, 2016)

no personally idk who you are lol


----------



## Rasha (Sep 12, 2016)

I remember seeing you once maybe? I just can't remember


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

kinda


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

yush :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

Yep I've seen you


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2016)

I've only seen you recently. So yeah.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 12, 2016)

Yes


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 12, 2016)

Mm


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

Mhm.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 12, 2016)

Mmmmmm hmmm


----------



## namiieco (Sep 12, 2016)

yup


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 12, 2016)

Mmhhhhhh


----------



## namiieco (Sep 12, 2016)

kjsdhshhjdsyeh


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

↑ What is that? A new word?

Yes.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 12, 2016)

yep ^^


----------



## moonford (Sep 12, 2016)

Yush. ^_^


----------



## Cascade (Sep 12, 2016)

yup


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

yeee


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 12, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## chaicow (Sep 12, 2016)

Yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Cascade (Sep 12, 2016)

yes


----------



## Dim (Sep 12, 2016)

i think so


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 12, 2016)

I don't think so. Avi or username doesn't seem too familiar.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

Nope don't know you


----------



## Cascade (Sep 12, 2016)

sure, since i see my name in your signature


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

Yes, I got Rosie from you for 60 TBT XD


----------



## emolga (Sep 12, 2016)

never seen you before :0


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 12, 2016)

A bit.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

not that much


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

You lie.  XD


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

marshallover86 said:


> You lie.  XD



;}


----------



## tae (Sep 12, 2016)

ye i've seen ya.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 12, 2016)

yup!


----------



## chaicow (Sep 12, 2016)

yep


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 13, 2016)

yes


----------



## moonford (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope.  o.o


----------



## namiieco (Sep 13, 2016)

yep


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes


----------



## lars708 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeeee


----------



## namiieco (Sep 13, 2016)

only 1nce today


----------



## Tracer (Sep 13, 2016)

Definitely


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 13, 2016)

yea a few times


----------



## Aquari (Sep 13, 2016)

ye ive seen you around


----------



## lars708 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tonic said:


> ye ive seen you around



Ofc


----------



## Tracer (Sep 13, 2016)

Never seen you before, but I love your icon & siggy


----------



## lars708 (Sep 13, 2016)

Voiku said:


> Never seen you before, but I love your icon & siggy



Same, thanks btw.
I haven't been online in a while so that explains it


----------



## Aquari (Sep 13, 2016)

yes!, its been a while since ive seen you!


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 13, 2016)

Sorta


----------



## Tracer (Sep 13, 2016)

I've seen you quite a bit, so why not


----------



## Aquari (Sep 13, 2016)

yup :}


----------



## lars708 (Sep 13, 2016)

Mhm


----------



## namiieco (Sep 13, 2016)

mhm


----------



## Aquari (Sep 13, 2016)

mmmmmhm


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 13, 2016)

Of course you are!


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 13, 2016)

I have def seen you but I dont see you a ton.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 13, 2016)

I've never seen you before


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 13, 2016)

I have seen you before.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't think I've ever seen you


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 13, 2016)

Other than in this thread no.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 13, 2016)

sure


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2016)

Only on this thread


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 13, 2016)

Yup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeah kinda


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 14, 2016)

sure


----------



## Daydream (Sep 14, 2016)

Yes


----------



## namiieco (Sep 14, 2016)

yep


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 14, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Tracer (Sep 14, 2016)

Definitely


----------



## Cascade (Sep 14, 2016)

sure


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2016)

Definitely


----------



## Aquari (Sep 14, 2016)

yup :}


----------



## Tracer (Sep 14, 2016)

Yesyes


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't think soo...


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 14, 2016)

No.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 14, 2016)

of course~


----------



## Daydream (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Tracer (Sep 14, 2016)

Yup


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 15, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 15, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2016)

yes ;3


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 15, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## lars708 (Sep 15, 2016)

OMG you changed your avatar nuuu


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 15, 2016)

yeah thought it has been a while


----------



## chaicow (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes


----------



## namiieco (Sep 15, 2016)

yep


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 15, 2016)

yep


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 15, 2016)

ofc my fruit boi


----------



## namiieco (Sep 15, 2016)

yp


----------



## vel (Sep 15, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2016)

of course


----------



## Cascade (Sep 15, 2016)

i don't think so


----------



## namiieco (Sep 15, 2016)

yep


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 15, 2016)

I saw you in the Museum shop


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 15, 2016)

yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 15, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 16, 2016)

Little.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 16, 2016)

A bit.


----------



## uriri (Sep 16, 2016)

No, first time seeing


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2016)

yee


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2016)

Yesyes


----------



## lars708 (Sep 16, 2016)

Yup


----------



## namiieco (Sep 16, 2016)

yep!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 16, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 16, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2016)

Indeed.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 16, 2016)

sure!


----------



## lars708 (Sep 17, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Tracer (Sep 17, 2016)

Sure,


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 17, 2016)

Not much but yes.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 17, 2016)

no.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 17, 2016)

Maybe, I'm not sure.


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 17, 2016)

Never seen you ever


----------



## robbywow (Sep 17, 2016)

I've gotta say maybe too


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 17, 2016)

No very new


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 17, 2016)

Noo


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Tracer (Sep 17, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 17, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Daydream (Sep 17, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Aquari (Sep 17, 2016)

ofc!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes many times


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 17, 2016)

No


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2016)

Nope


----------



## chaicow (Sep 18, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Koopa K (Sep 18, 2016)

A couple of times, yes.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

I think?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 18, 2016)

yep


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 18, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (Sep 18, 2016)

ofc!~


----------



## namiieco (Sep 18, 2016)

course ~


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

maybe


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2016)

I don't think so?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

never saw you.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 18, 2016)

Idk if I've ever seen you.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 18, 2016)

i havent been on in months, so i honestly wouldn't know


----------



## Tensu (Sep 18, 2016)

I've seen you before, but not in a while.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 18, 2016)

yes


----------



## chaicow (Sep 18, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Tracer (Sep 18, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Aquari (Sep 18, 2016)

ofc~


----------



## Tracer (Sep 18, 2016)

Yup! (Loving the new name lolol)


----------



## Aquari (Sep 18, 2016)

ofc~ and thank you!


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 18, 2016)

yes, even with the name change


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

Yes Rose.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 18, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

yes


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 18, 2016)

yep


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

see you a lot.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 19, 2016)

yup


----------



## Dim (Sep 19, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 21, 2016)

no


----------



## Tracer (Sep 21, 2016)

Nope


----------



## lars708 (Sep 21, 2016)

Yas yas


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 21, 2016)

Ive seen you around a bit


----------



## Daydream (Sep 21, 2016)

Never seen you


----------



## lars708 (Sep 21, 2016)

umm don't think soo


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2016)

yess


----------



## Squidward (Sep 21, 2016)

Seen you a bunch of times, ya


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 21, 2016)

seen you a bit


----------



## Tracer (Sep 21, 2016)

Don't think I've seen you.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 21, 2016)

Sure!


----------



## namiieco (Sep 21, 2016)

yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 21, 2016)

Yeah, I think so.


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 21, 2016)

Sure have!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2016)

A couple times.


----------



## robbywow (Sep 21, 2016)

Yes Mr. Lemon hater.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 21, 2016)

No.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 21, 2016)

yes


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 24, 2016)

yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 24, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 24, 2016)

yes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2016)

Not really


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 24, 2016)

No


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 25, 2016)

yup


----------



## Aquari (Sep 25, 2016)

nope


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2016)

yerrr


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2016)

yup


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Sep 25, 2016)

Yup


----------



## robbywow (Sep 25, 2016)

Nope


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2016)

Yep


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 25, 2016)

yep


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 25, 2016)

Nah.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 25, 2016)

seen you once


----------



## namiieco (Sep 25, 2016)

yep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2016)

Seen you once. That's it


----------



## namiieco (Sep 25, 2016)

seen you lots


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Sep 25, 2016)

Your everywhere


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 25, 2016)

Haven't seen you before


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2016)

Seen you lots and lots


----------



## robbywow (Sep 25, 2016)

I've seen you


----------



## Cascade (Sep 25, 2016)

nope


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 25, 2016)

No.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2016)

Not really...


----------



## pandapples (Sep 25, 2016)

yup~


----------



## Tracer (Sep 25, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 25, 2016)

Yes, I just saw you a few threads back!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 25, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Rory&Easton (Sep 25, 2016)

ye


----------



## robbywow (Sep 25, 2016)

I just saw you for the first time 2 minutes ago so... Yup!


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Sep 25, 2016)

Yuup


----------



## Daydream (Sep 25, 2016)

I've seen you once I think


----------



## Rory&Easton (Sep 25, 2016)

no


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 25, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2016)

Yep still not very much though


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 26, 2016)

No?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 26, 2016)

yes


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 26, 2016)

Plenty of times


----------



## lars708 (Sep 26, 2016)

Yesss


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 26, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2016)

Yes indeedy!


----------



## namiieco (Sep 26, 2016)

yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 26, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Sep 26, 2016)

yes!


----------



## Daydream (Sep 26, 2016)

Nah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 26, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Rory&Easton (Sep 26, 2016)

yea


----------



## Cascade (Sep 26, 2016)

i guess


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 26, 2016)

Lots I'm happy to say


----------



## Daydream (Sep 26, 2016)

Sure


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 26, 2016)

Can't say I have


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 26, 2016)

A little bit.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 26, 2016)

pretty sure


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 26, 2016)

Somewhat.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 26, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 27, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 27, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2016)

yussh


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 27, 2016)

yisss


----------



## namiieco (Sep 27, 2016)

yep ^^


----------



## waterfallcrossing (Sep 27, 2016)

yup


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 27, 2016)

No.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2016)

yerr


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 27, 2016)

I've seen you about a lot! I guess so then!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 27, 2016)

mhm


----------



## Rory&Easton (Sep 27, 2016)

a lot of times


----------



## Daydream (Sep 27, 2016)

Nope, cute signature though


----------



## Rory&Easton (Sep 27, 2016)

yes xD


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 27, 2016)

yup


----------



## Leota (Sep 27, 2016)

I only just joined so no one knows me probably, but yes I've seen you around


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 28, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2016)

Yep


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 28, 2016)

yeap


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 28, 2016)

Certainly


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 28, 2016)

yup


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 28, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 28, 2016)

Yeah a little


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 28, 2016)

Yeah, for the most part.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 29, 2016)

yes


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 29, 2016)

Yes


----------



## namiieco (Sep 30, 2016)

Yeah but not as much as I use to.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 30, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## namiieco (Sep 30, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 1, 2016)

yes


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 1, 2016)

definitely yes


----------



## Tracer (Oct 1, 2016)

Yup


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 1, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 1, 2016)

yupp


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 2, 2016)

yepper


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 2, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Oct 2, 2016)

Yes!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 2, 2016)

Nope


----------



## spookycipher (Oct 2, 2016)

:0 no??


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## axo (Oct 2, 2016)

Not really


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 2, 2016)

not til now


----------



## axo (Oct 2, 2016)

Maybe


----------



## Cascade (Oct 2, 2016)

yup


----------



## axo (Oct 2, 2016)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 3, 2016)

A little bit.


----------



## Elov (Oct 4, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Aquari (Oct 4, 2016)

sure!


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 4, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## Believe (Oct 4, 2016)

I think so..

edit:
nvm Fangsun posted right as I did! Ive seen you around lots


----------



## Aquari (Oct 4, 2016)

havent seen you until today


----------



## Elin1O (Oct 4, 2016)

I saw you the first time today. Two times.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 4, 2016)

ah youre relatively new here!


----------



## namiieco (Oct 4, 2016)

ofc


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 4, 2016)

yes


----------



## Trip (Oct 4, 2016)

yes


----------



## axo (Oct 4, 2016)

i think so?


----------



## N a t (Oct 4, 2016)

Yus c:


----------



## Trip (Oct 4, 2016)

Ye


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 4, 2016)

I haven't seen you around.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 5, 2016)

A little bit.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 5, 2016)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 5, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## Cascade (Oct 5, 2016)

yeah


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 6, 2016)

Yup, everywhere! ^__^


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 6, 2016)

I haven't seen you before.


----------



## tae (Oct 6, 2016)

never seen you before.


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 6, 2016)

yes definitely
and maybe a little infamous too


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Oct 6, 2016)

Not really. But maybe.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 6, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## NathanBros (Oct 6, 2016)

Not really.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 7, 2016)

kinda


----------



## namiieco (Oct 9, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 9, 2016)

Don't think so, sorry


----------



## namiieco (Oct 9, 2016)

yep


----------



## Rory&Easton (Oct 9, 2016)

YES A LOT OMG GET OUT xD


----------



## vel (Oct 9, 2016)

no


----------



## Cascade (Oct 9, 2016)

sure


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 9, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## vel (Oct 9, 2016)

b i l l y   e    s


----------



## Licorice (Oct 9, 2016)

yess


----------



## Rory&Easton (Oct 9, 2016)

nope but hi!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 9, 2016)

Sure.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 9, 2016)

ye


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 10, 2016)

Maybe? Honestly, I don't know.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 10, 2016)

yes! (its me, Tonic!)


----------



## Seroja (Oct 10, 2016)

yes I think


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teabagel said:


> yes! (its me, Tonic!)



Oh, I didn't know you changed your username!


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Oct 10, 2016)

Not at all


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 10, 2016)

i feel like i see you pop up in the most random places

yisss


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 10, 2016)

I remember you from a while ago but def remember you....


----------



## Aquari (Oct 10, 2016)

yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 10, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes


----------



## lars708 (Oct 11, 2016)

Sure, why not


----------



## vel (Oct 11, 2016)

i don't see you a ton, but ok


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 13, 2016)

Nope. Not from what I can remember, at least. My memory is horrible at times.


----------



## Le-Vane (Oct 13, 2016)

I've seen you... Maybe once haha


----------



## Aquari (Oct 14, 2016)

i recognize that signature so i'll just say yes


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 14, 2016)

kinda


----------



## lars708 (Oct 14, 2016)

yea


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 14, 2016)

A little bit.


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 14, 2016)

Yes


----------



## namiieco (Oct 14, 2016)

yep


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2016)

Noo


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Oct 14, 2016)

No


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 14, 2016)

Never, unfortunately.


----------



## Aronthaer (Oct 14, 2016)

I've seen you quite a bit.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 14, 2016)

I don't think so


----------



## namiieco (Oct 14, 2016)

why has no one seen eachother
yes


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 14, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 14, 2016)

yes


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 14, 2016)

ye kinda seen you around lol


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2016)

yep


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 14, 2016)

no, i dont think so!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 14, 2016)

No.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 15, 2016)

yupp


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

yep ^^


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 15, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2016)

yes lol


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 15, 2016)

I think so. The username sounds familiar.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

yup


----------



## Elin1O (Oct 15, 2016)

Yep~ <3


----------



## Le-Vane (Oct 15, 2016)

Yee


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

yeah <3


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 15, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cascade (Oct 15, 2016)

sure yes


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 16, 2016)

yes!


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 16, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 16, 2016)

Naw.


----------



## piske (Oct 16, 2016)

Nope, sorry!


----------



## axo (Oct 16, 2016)

Yep


----------



## tae (Oct 16, 2016)

i've never seen you before, so i guess no?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 16, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## axo (Oct 16, 2016)

Yes


----------



## N a t (Oct 16, 2016)

Yusss


----------



## axo (Oct 16, 2016)

Yee


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 16, 2016)

Yeeeee


----------



## vel (Oct 17, 2016)

might've seen your username around, but not a lot.


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 17, 2016)

no, i dont think so!


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 17, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Oct 17, 2016)

ah youre new here!


----------



## MyPrinceCharming12 (Oct 17, 2016)

I have never seen the person above me lol. XD

Oh and for the people below me,  you may know me by either pigglewiggle or I_jessie_12_xx


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 17, 2016)

A little bit.


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 17, 2016)

Quite a bit.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 17, 2016)

yup!


----------



## trinity. (Oct 17, 2016)

no


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 17, 2016)

I haven't seen you before :T


----------



## piske (Oct 17, 2016)

Don't think I've seen you! :<


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 17, 2016)

never seen u! hello


----------



## Aquari (Oct 17, 2016)

nope sorry


----------



## N a t (Oct 17, 2016)

Yisss


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2016)

yes!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 18, 2016)

Don't think I've seen you before but am sure you've been around!


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2016)

yup!


----------



## Paradise (Oct 18, 2016)

Yes


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 18, 2016)

Nope :/


----------



## Aronthaer (Oct 18, 2016)

once or twice.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 18, 2016)

never


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 18, 2016)

yep!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 18, 2016)

No, I don't think so.


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 18, 2016)

Yes


----------



## tae (Oct 18, 2016)

i think once or twice.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

yusss


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2016)

of course!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 18, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2016)

totally!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 18, 2016)

yes


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 18, 2016)

yep


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2016)

sure


----------



## Paradise (Oct 19, 2016)

Always ^


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 19, 2016)

yes!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 19, 2016)

A little bit.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 19, 2016)

yep ^^


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 19, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## lunaboog (Oct 19, 2016)

Yep


----------



## vel (Oct 19, 2016)

no


----------



## Bowie (Oct 19, 2016)

Relatively.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 20, 2016)

not really


----------



## vel (Oct 20, 2016)

no


----------



## Pearls (Oct 20, 2016)

Nope


----------



## epoch (Oct 20, 2016)

I've seen you around a few times, yeah.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 20, 2016)

omg your sig is hilarious ^^
yep


----------



## lunaboog (Oct 20, 2016)

yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 20, 2016)

Somewhat, yeah.


----------



## teto (Oct 20, 2016)

A few times


----------



## lunaboog (Oct 20, 2016)

nope, sorry


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 20, 2016)

Yaas


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2016)

Yes


----------



## vel (Oct 21, 2016)

don't see you around a lot soz


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Oct 21, 2016)

Never seen you


----------



## Aquari (Oct 21, 2016)

ive seen you a few times


----------



## lunaboog (Oct 21, 2016)

yee


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 21, 2016)

Nei


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 21, 2016)

I think I only saw you once before


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 21, 2016)

I've seen you twice


----------



## Aquari (Oct 21, 2016)

ninjad


----------



## Tensu (Oct 21, 2016)

very ;}


----------



## lunaboog (Oct 21, 2016)

yep


----------



## Pearls (Oct 21, 2016)

nope


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 21, 2016)

aye


----------



## vel (Oct 21, 2016)

no


----------



## Tensu (Oct 21, 2016)

ye


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 21, 2016)

No


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 22, 2016)

Yes yes yes yes


----------



## Barbara (Oct 22, 2016)

We used to be friends in the City Folk days


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Oct 22, 2016)

Not famous I'd say, but I've seen you a couple times.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 22, 2016)

always :}


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 22, 2016)

mhm


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 22, 2016)

yeah, could never forget that amazing pink signature~


----------



## Taz (Oct 22, 2016)

I might have seen you once... I cant remember tho.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 23, 2016)

never seen you  before


----------



## Taz (Oct 23, 2016)

Same with you lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 23, 2016)

Same :y


----------



## Aquari (Oct 23, 2016)

yes!


----------



## Paradise (Oct 23, 2016)

Always have my tea with my bagel


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 23, 2016)

Seen you very little


----------



## Paradise (Oct 23, 2016)

A few times


----------



## Aquari (Oct 23, 2016)

yes :}


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 23, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes! Always happy to see you.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 23, 2016)

I REMEMBER YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


yes i've seen you everywhere :')


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah probably, I've seen you a lot.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes! I remember you from when I first joined!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 23, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## Paradise (Oct 23, 2016)

Yusssss


----------



## vel (Oct 24, 2016)

no


----------



## Paradise (Oct 24, 2016)

No


----------



## Aquari (Oct 24, 2016)

yup!


----------



## Paradise (Oct 24, 2016)

Always!


----------



## lars708 (Oct 24, 2016)

m a y b e


----------



## moonford (Oct 24, 2016)

I see you very often.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 24, 2016)

Definitely


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 24, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 24, 2016)

oh yes


----------



## StarUrchin (Oct 24, 2016)

yes


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 24, 2016)

P o s s i b l y ? ?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 24, 2016)

nope


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Oct 24, 2016)

no ;v;;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 24, 2016)

same


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 24, 2016)

A lot


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Oct 24, 2016)

Nope


----------



## vel (Oct 24, 2016)

no


----------



## furbyq (Oct 24, 2016)

Nope. Maybe one day though! xD


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 24, 2016)

First time seeing you


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2016)

Yes


----------



## vel (Oct 24, 2016)

de f!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 25, 2016)

Yes, many of times!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2016)

Kinda~


----------



## tae (Oct 25, 2016)

ye


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2016)

Ya


----------



## Aquari (Oct 25, 2016)

yes!


----------



## Bowie (Oct 25, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## NathanBros (Oct 25, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2016)

Kinda...?


----------



## vel (Oct 25, 2016)

no, never seen you


----------



## Aquari (Oct 25, 2016)

yup


----------



## Paradise (Oct 26, 2016)

Green tea with my toasted bagel pls
Yes always


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2016)

ofc!~


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes indeed


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 26, 2016)

Definitely


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yeah, I'd say so.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 26, 2016)

ya


----------



## tae (Oct 26, 2016)

yes darling ~


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm new so I don't think so no  i'd like to be popular though hahahaha


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2016)

Don't think I've seen you around before~


----------



## piske (Oct 26, 2016)

yes :>


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2016)

yes!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2016)

Yee


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 27, 2016)

Not really :/


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2016)

Kinda~


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 28, 2016)

I've seen you a lot on TBT.


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 28, 2016)

Yea, your sidebar makes me smile  "acnl hater"


----------



## Ghibli (Oct 28, 2016)

First time here, but I am a nooob !


----------



## Paxx (Oct 28, 2016)

Once I think, yeah c:


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 28, 2016)

I haven't seen you, sorry.


----------



## creamyy (Oct 28, 2016)

nopee


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## namiieco (Oct 28, 2016)

of course ^^


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 28, 2016)

A little bit.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes and no...do you post anywhere except the Basement?


----------



## Tensu (Oct 28, 2016)

ye


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 28, 2016)

Yeah.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yes and no...do you post anywhere except the Basement?



I mainly post here and in Brewster's Cafe. Once in a while I'll post on the Nintendo Treehouse board, very infrequently on the AC:NL boards.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2016)

yup!


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Oct 29, 2016)

nope... ive been on here for a while, too lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 29, 2016)

No.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 29, 2016)

yes


----------



## namiieco (Oct 29, 2016)

yep


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 29, 2016)

No.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2016)

Yas


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 30, 2016)

I've seen you very much.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 30, 2016)

ofc!


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 30, 2016)

I've seen you around quite a bit.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 30, 2016)

I see you a lot, and you're not even in the 1k+ post club.


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Oct 30, 2016)

Yes I've seen you before!


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 30, 2016)

nope.


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Oct 30, 2016)

yup!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 30, 2016)

A little bit.


----------



## Eline (Oct 30, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> A little bit.



Don't think I have.


----------



## tae (Oct 30, 2016)

never seen you before tbh.


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 30, 2016)

yeah seen you tons of times


----------



## radioloves (Oct 30, 2016)

uhh I haven't been on in awhile


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 30, 2016)

yes, i think so.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 30, 2016)

No.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 30, 2016)

I see you everywhere


----------



## alesha (Oct 31, 2016)

Nope, sorry


----------



## Eline (Oct 31, 2016)

Nope, sorry


----------



## creamyy (Oct 31, 2016)

yeh


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 31, 2016)

No.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## creamyy (Oct 31, 2016)

yeh


----------



## Millefeui (Nov 1, 2016)

No and I have no intention of becoming famous here.


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 1, 2016)

never seen you before sorry~


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 2, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 2, 2016)

a couple times??? i think they look familiar lol


----------



## Daydream (Nov 2, 2016)

Never seen ya!


----------



## Trip (Nov 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## Bowie (Nov 2, 2016)

Not quite yet.


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 3, 2016)

Absolutely!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 3, 2016)

No?


----------



## Bowie (Nov 3, 2016)

Possibly.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Nov 3, 2016)

yes


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 4, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Nov 4, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Aquari (Nov 4, 2016)

not really


----------



## Bowie (Nov 4, 2016)

I'd say so!


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 4, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

Not really


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 4, 2016)

A little bit.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## piske (Nov 6, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## hamster (Nov 6, 2016)

yes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2016)

To be honest.... no.


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 7, 2016)

nope


----------



## piske (Nov 7, 2016)

Yep, I recognize your avi and signature everywhere!


----------



## Le-Vane (Nov 7, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## moonford (Nov 7, 2016)

No. Nice to meet you. ^^


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Celine (Nov 7, 2016)

Yep! I remember your signature, which is really pretty btw!


----------



## Bowie (Nov 7, 2016)

Not yet, but it won't be long!


----------



## hamster (Nov 7, 2016)

yes


----------



## v0x (Nov 7, 2016)

Ekcriptia said:


> yes



but i barely know you


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## hamster (Nov 9, 2016)

Phantom R said:


> but i barely know you



i don't know who you are really either?


----------



## Celine (Nov 9, 2016)

yep!


----------



## Andelsky (Nov 9, 2016)

Celine said:


> yep!



I haven't seen you around D:


----------



## namiieco (Nov 9, 2016)

yeah ^^


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2016)

Nope!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## piske (Nov 9, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## Panda Hero (Nov 9, 2016)

yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 10, 2016)

A little bit.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Nov 10, 2016)

omg yes


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 10, 2016)

no...?


----------



## Dy1an (Nov 10, 2016)

nope


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 10, 2016)

no


----------



## Aquari (Nov 10, 2016)

ive seen you around a few times


----------



## iovis (Nov 10, 2016)

Oh hey, I actually recognized someone! (I didn't expect to since I don't visit very often.)


----------



## Aquari (Nov 10, 2016)

i feel like i know you from somewhere but my memory is terrible!


----------



## Taj (Nov 10, 2016)

Ye


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 10, 2016)

i'm usually only in the museum so i haven't seen you ;A;


----------



## Cascade (Nov 10, 2016)

nope ;-;


----------



## Aquari (Nov 10, 2016)

yup!


----------



## Le-Vane (Nov 10, 2016)

Yuppers~


----------



## piske (Nov 10, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 10, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## iovis (Nov 10, 2016)

nah


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Nein


----------



## lars708 (Nov 16, 2016)

Jawohl


----------



## FleuraBelle (Nov 16, 2016)

ive never seen you *o*

though im legit always in the museum so thats probably why


----------



## lars708 (Nov 16, 2016)

I never go to the museum unless someone asks me to check a thread there so yeah I also don't know you hehe


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Ninja'd, Yes.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yess


----------



## hamster (Nov 16, 2016)

haven't seen you before


----------



## lars708 (Nov 16, 2016)

I have seen you however


----------



## Daydream (Nov 16, 2016)

I've never seen you.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 16, 2016)

I think I have seen you a few times


----------



## dawsoncreek (Nov 16, 2016)

I've seen you twice today..


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 16, 2016)

No


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 16, 2016)

Nope :/


----------



## Bowie (Nov 16, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 16, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## hamster (Nov 16, 2016)

yes


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 16, 2016)

yup


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 16, 2016)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 16, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 16, 2016)

You tell me xD


----------



## Bobsbabe (Nov 16, 2016)

I think I have seen you before!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 16, 2016)

No.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 16, 2016)

yep


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 17, 2016)

No


----------



## tae (Nov 17, 2016)

i've seen you like once, so kinda?


----------



## N a t (Nov 17, 2016)

Yus, I've seen you in many places, for quite some time :v


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 17, 2016)

yes


----------



## Lightspring (Nov 17, 2016)

Kind of, I've seen you around


----------



## Aquari (Nov 18, 2016)

sure!


----------



## Starlight (Nov 18, 2016)

i've seen you a few times!


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 18, 2016)

Yes


----------



## hamster (Nov 18, 2016)

yes


----------



## Dactal (Nov 18, 2016)

not quite


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 18, 2016)

Nu


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 18, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 18, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 18, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## piske (Nov 18, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Cascade (Nov 18, 2016)

yup


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 18, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## piske (Nov 18, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 18, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Trip (Nov 18, 2016)

sure


----------



## Aquari (Nov 18, 2016)

sure


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Mints (Nov 19, 2016)

yep!


----------



## piske (Nov 19, 2016)

Yah!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah. I hardly see you, but yes.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 19, 2016)

Not sure, maybe. I was gone for a long while so maybe I was forgotten.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 19, 2016)

Yup


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 19, 2016)

Nah. (Song: Anthrax - Antisocial)


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 19, 2016)

yup like ten times but like just five minutes ago


----------



## piske (Nov 19, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## namiieco (Nov 20, 2016)

course ^^


----------



## hamster (Nov 20, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Nov 20, 2016)

yup


----------



## OviRy8 (Nov 20, 2016)

You've changed your name so much now that I can't remember what your first username was but yes.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 20, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 20, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## whatnamenow (Nov 20, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 20, 2016)

Nope. I'm an outcast...just like in real life


----------



## Esphas (Nov 20, 2016)

nope


----------



## Aquari (Nov 20, 2016)

yee


----------



## piske (Nov 20, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 20, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 20, 2016)

I think? maybe you are


----------



## Aquari (Nov 20, 2016)

yup!


----------



## Pookie4557 (Nov 20, 2016)

yeah


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 20, 2016)

Sort off


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Nov 20, 2016)

Ye boi


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 21, 2016)

Of course!


----------



## Bowie (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## whatnamenow (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes again!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 21, 2016)

No.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 21, 2016)

Yee


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Bowie (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## piske (Nov 22, 2016)

Yup (love the new avi/signature art btw!)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 22, 2016)

Indeed


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 22, 2016)

Yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 22, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 22, 2016)

Yep


----------



## OviRy8 (Nov 22, 2016)

tbh I don't think I've seen you.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 22, 2016)

I'd say so, yes!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 22, 2016)

Definitely.


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Nov 23, 2016)

Who hasn't?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 23, 2016)

Sort off


----------



## OviRy8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Def


----------



## namiieco (Nov 23, 2016)

yeah


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 23, 2016)

A little bit.


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 23, 2016)

A few places lately.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 23, 2016)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 24, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## hamster (Nov 24, 2016)

yep


----------



## piske (Nov 26, 2016)

Yup


----------



## robbywow (Nov 28, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## tae (Nov 28, 2016)

never seen you before.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 28, 2016)

Of course you are!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2016)

Sure beans yeah!


----------



## Noah98789 (Nov 28, 2016)

ive seen you like 20 times


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 28, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 28, 2016)

i see you on everything XD


----------



## tae (Nov 28, 2016)

a few times i think.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 28, 2016)

yup


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 28, 2016)

ive seen you once or twice !


----------



## Noah98789 (Nov 29, 2016)

ive seen you once.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Nov 29, 2016)

I've seen you once before.


----------



## hamster (Nov 29, 2016)

yep


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 29, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Celine (Nov 29, 2016)

yep!


----------



## ellarella (Nov 29, 2016)

no, but you'll definitely be soon


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2016)

ye


----------



## whatnamenow (Nov 29, 2016)

Yup


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 29, 2016)

I think maybe.


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2016)

mhm ~


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 29, 2016)

once or twice !


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 30, 2016)

I see you everywhere now.


----------



## Ghibli (Nov 30, 2016)

Haha yes I have, on another forum with rating your avatar ^^


----------



## hamster (Nov 30, 2016)

kinda


----------



## whatnamenow (Nov 30, 2016)

nope


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 30, 2016)

Nope


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 30, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## nostalgibra (Nov 30, 2016)

Yep, I see you all the time~


----------



## hamster (Dec 1, 2016)

yes


----------



## Antonio (Dec 1, 2016)

no


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 1, 2016)

Well for me you are


----------



## whatnamenow (Dec 1, 2016)

Yes for sure


----------



## Bcat (Dec 1, 2016)

yes


----------



## Antonio (Dec 1, 2016)

yes


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 1, 2016)

Super famous!


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

yes :}


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 1, 2016)

Have I seen you before? jk


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 1, 2016)

yeahp


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 1, 2016)

Yeah, I'd say so.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 1, 2016)

yezzums


----------



## nintendoanna (Dec 1, 2016)

nope


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

sure ;}


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 1, 2016)

damn ye


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

yup!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 1, 2016)

Always


----------



## piske (Dec 1, 2016)

Yah c:


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 28, 2016)

Probably


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2016)

Of course I have! XD


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 28, 2016)

no necer


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Dec 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## Xandra (Dec 28, 2016)

yep


----------



## piske (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2016)

yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 28, 2016)

Definitely!


----------



## Xandra (Dec 28, 2016)

Yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 28, 2016)

A bit, yeah.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 28, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2016)

no


----------



## Xandra (Dec 28, 2016)

yep


----------



## Bcat (Dec 28, 2016)

yes


----------



## Tobia (Dec 28, 2016)

no


----------



## Xandra (Dec 28, 2016)

yep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 28, 2016)

a few times c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2016)

Never seen you


----------



## Xandra (Dec 30, 2016)

yep


----------



## piske (Dec 30, 2016)

Yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Xandra (Dec 30, 2016)

I don't think so


----------



## 3skulls (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2016)

Yeah, recently now.


----------



## piske (Jan 1, 2017)

yes


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 2, 2017)

No I don't think so


----------



## Aquari (Jan 2, 2017)

yup!


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 2, 2017)

of course


----------



## misakixx (Jan 2, 2017)

no but today is the first day logging in after a half year so not surprised about that.


----------



## Lyraa (Jan 2, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jan 2, 2017)

seem familiar


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 6, 2017)

ofc!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jan 6, 2017)

Yup.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 6, 2017)

Haven't seen you before but you seem really cool!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 6, 2017)

yea, ive seen you around quite a bit


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Xandra (Jan 6, 2017)

Probably not


----------



## Berry <3 (Jan 6, 2017)

Yuuuuup


----------



## Tensu (Jan 6, 2017)

Don't think so


----------



## Xandra (Jan 6, 2017)

I think so...?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2017)

Yeah.


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 6, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 6, 2017)

Seen you little time


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2017)

Definitely!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 6, 2017)

A little.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 6, 2017)

52%


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Lol you mean 157%.  I see you a million times a day, bestie!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 6, 2017)

I see you around.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Aquari (Jan 6, 2017)

pretty much


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 6, 2017)

Once again, yes.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't see you much.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 7, 2017)

Kinda


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 7, 2017)

Yup


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 8, 2017)

Yep ^^


----------



## Bcat (Jan 8, 2017)

i don't think so


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 8, 2017)

Yup~


----------



## aschton (Jan 8, 2017)

definitely not :I im just chillin my man


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh yeah, I'm hella famous here


----------



## piske (Jan 8, 2017)

Don't think I've seen you around before~ ;A;


----------



## pandapples (Jan 8, 2017)

yes def


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 8, 2017)

I've seen you a lot.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes


----------



## piske (Jan 9, 2017)

Sure are!


----------



## Crash (Jan 9, 2017)

yep!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 9, 2017)

always!


----------



## Scully (Jan 9, 2017)

def ^^


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 9, 2017)

I see you around sometimes!


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 9, 2017)

Seen you a couple of times


----------



## Venoxious (Jan 9, 2017)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 9, 2017)

i think so!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 9, 2017)

Of course you are!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 9, 2017)

ofc!~


----------



## piske (Jan 9, 2017)

Definitely!


----------



## 3skulls (Jan 9, 2017)

yep


----------



## Lyraa (Jan 9, 2017)

Nope;-;


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 9, 2017)

I think so?


----------



## vel (Jan 9, 2017)

no


----------



## piske (Jan 10, 2017)

Yep, yep.


----------



## epoch (Jan 10, 2017)

ive seen your name a few times or so...


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 10, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 10, 2017)

No not really


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 10, 2017)

yes


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 10, 2017)

Yes


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2017)

yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 10, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 10, 2017)

I would say so!


----------



## 3skulls (Jan 10, 2017)

Definitely


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nope


----------



## piske (Jan 10, 2017)

Surely.


----------



## KatRose (Jan 10, 2017)

nada


----------



## Barbara (Jan 11, 2017)

Never seen you.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 11, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 11, 2017)

Ehh nope


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 11, 2017)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 11, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## whatnamenow (Jan 11, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Cellixhem (Jan 11, 2017)

Ja!


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 11, 2017)

Yup~


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2017)

No, I don't think so. I think this is my first time seeing you.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 11, 2017)

Yusss


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 11, 2017)

...I don't think I've seen you before? I haven't seen a lot of people though xD


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 11, 2017)

Seen ya a few times


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 11, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## piske (Jan 11, 2017)

Indeed.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 11, 2017)

Yes. I recognise the photo and the signature. Both are really awesome ^_^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 11, 2017)

No?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 11, 2017)

For being a basic white marshal fangirl? Indeed. dont murder me...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 11, 2017)

Oh please.  Mr. Gallade Fanboy, I've seen you a lot.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 11, 2017)

Yes! Well, I think so.


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 11, 2017)

yes~


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 11, 2017)

I know youuuuu.


----------



## piske (Jan 11, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 11, 2017)

yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 11, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 11, 2017)

Yes, on various occasions! ^^


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 11, 2017)

yes~


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 11, 2017)

No.


----------



## KatRose (Jan 11, 2017)

naw


----------



## StarUrchin (Jan 11, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> No.



I see you all the time xD So you're probs a celeb to me xD

And how am I suppose to know xD *I don't think I'm famous :<*


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 11, 2017)

I've seen you and your lil pika eggs before. huhu


----------



## epoch (Jan 12, 2017)

mm....no


----------



## piske (Jan 12, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Bcat (Jan 12, 2017)

yes


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 12, 2017)

no


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 13, 2017)

Yup!


----------



## whatnamenow (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes sir!


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 13, 2017)

yep!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2017)

havent seen you before


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Yep! You're everywhere!


----------



## piske (Jan 13, 2017)

I've seen you around a lot recently c:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 13, 2017)

Just saw you


----------



## whatnamenow (Jan 13, 2017)

Yap


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2017)

A little bit.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 13, 2017)

Yaaa


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 13, 2017)

I have seeeeeen youuuuu.


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 13, 2017)

yepp


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 13, 2017)

No.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2017)

yup!


----------



## cornimer (Jan 13, 2017)

Oui


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 13, 2017)

no


----------



## StarUrchin (Jan 13, 2017)

I think so? :>


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 13, 2017)

I don't think so? o: Or idk I can't remember if I've seen you around


----------



## StarUrchin (Jan 13, 2017)

Its the Kirito/ Pikachu/ Kapp'n dude. I was inactive for most of Winter and Spring 2016 lol


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jan 13, 2017)

Don't think so?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 13, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## piske (Jan 13, 2017)

Indeed c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 13, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 13, 2017)

Very!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 13, 2017)

Yupz


----------



## piske (Jan 14, 2017)

You sure are c:


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 14, 2017)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2017)

A little bit I think.


----------



## piske (Jan 14, 2017)

Yup.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

I've seen you quite a lot so I guess so!


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 14, 2017)

Yes


----------



## piske (Jan 14, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> I've seen you quite a lot so I guess so!



Haha I'm really bored these days, what can I say XD

And yup.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## N a t (Jan 14, 2017)

Yusss


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 14, 2017)

Nope


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 14, 2017)

Yup!


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Jan 14, 2017)

yes


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 14, 2017)

I haven't seen you before


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

I've seen you a little bit.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

Famous for being thatOneBasicWhiteGurlll!


----------



## Xandra (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeo


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 14, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## piske (Jan 14, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


>



I don't know what this is or why i watched it, but it's amazing~

And yep!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

Lol, Yaaa your famouss


----------



## chapstick (Jan 14, 2017)

yas


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## Captain James (Jan 14, 2017)

Possibly


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 14, 2017)

I haven't seen you before, but I love Kapp'n.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

Yep, some.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah, I've seen you around heaps & traded with you haha ^^


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah, you hang around Re-Tail!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2017)

Probably seen you more than any other person on TBT.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 14, 2017)

Yupp


----------



## Ghibli (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes !


----------



## lotsofcrossing (Jan 17, 2017)

Yep! I recognize your signature ^^


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 17, 2017)

I saw you once before this.


----------



## Irish9474 (Jan 17, 2017)

^i've seen you a few times the past few days


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 17, 2017)

just once... so no


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 18, 2017)

i've seen you once?


----------



## Amy-chan (Jan 18, 2017)

I've seen you twice.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 18, 2017)

I see you a lot. I'm pretty sure we've traded before too!


----------



## lars708 (Jan 18, 2017)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2017)

Yeah, for the most part.


----------



## Amy-chan (Jan 18, 2017)

Don't think I've seen you before.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2017)

I see you a lot on this board.


----------



## Antonio (Jan 18, 2017)

You look familiar


----------



## sej (Jan 18, 2017)

sort of!


----------



## whatnamenow (Jan 18, 2017)

Yeaaaaaas!


----------



## sej (Jan 18, 2017)

yes!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 18, 2017)

yup


----------



## Antonio (Jan 18, 2017)

Always <3


----------



## whatnamenow (Jan 18, 2017)

Antonio said:


> Always <3



no


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 18, 2017)

Antonio said:


> Always <3



oohh why thank you 

- - - Post Merge - - -



whatnamenow said:


> no



yup


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 18, 2017)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2017)

Yeah, the more I see you, I'd say so.


----------



## AutumnWillow (Jan 18, 2017)

No... Why would I be? I've only been on here for 2 days!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 18, 2017)

No, but welcome anyway!


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 18, 2017)

Yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 18, 2017)

I just feel like I haven't seen you that much.


----------



## Holly... (Jan 18, 2017)

Yeah, I see you a lot.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2017)

Maybe? I don't remember, honestly.


----------



## piske (Jan 18, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 18, 2017)

yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 18, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 18, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 18, 2017)

Yep!!!♥♥♥


----------



## piske (Jan 18, 2017)

Sure are!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 18, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 18, 2017)

yes, but i only see you in the basement


----------



## Bowie (Jan 18, 2017)

Not quite there yet.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 18, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## piske (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 19, 2017)

Yup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 19, 2017)

Yeppers!


----------



## JSS (Jan 19, 2017)

I've seen ThatOneMarshalFangirl around, yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 19, 2017)

Hmm...maybe?


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 19, 2017)

I've seen you around! Maybe not so much the past 2 days, but you're secretly always there, in the shadows, watching.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 19, 2017)

Yeah.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 19, 2017)

Mhmm.


----------



## chapstick (Jan 19, 2017)

yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2017)

No, I don't think so.


----------



## chapstick (Jan 20, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> No, I don't think so.



WHAT I WON BEST NEWBIE

yes


----------



## lars708 (Jan 20, 2017)

Not rly


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 20, 2017)

No?


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes c:


----------



## lars708 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yehhh


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Tensu (Jan 20, 2017)

yee


----------



## Amy-chan (Jan 20, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Abbaba (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Tobia (Jan 20, 2017)

No


----------



## namiieco (Jan 20, 2017)

yes


----------



## uyumin (Jan 20, 2017)

No


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't think so.


----------



## Captain James (Jan 20, 2017)

?uoy era kceh eht ohW


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't think so?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Bcat (Jan 20, 2017)

no i don't think so


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 20, 2017)

sure


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 20, 2017)

i've seen you around the basement alot


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 20, 2017)

I C U ALOT


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## Bcat (Jan 20, 2017)

yup


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 20, 2017)

i see u alot


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 20, 2017)

Bcat said:


> no i don't think so



I used to be pinklolipop34. 
@tsukiboshi: Yes, you are!


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 20, 2017)

I've seen you around~


----------



## vel (Jan 20, 2017)

no i can't remember if i have


----------



## Haskell (Jan 20, 2017)

I've seen vel around.


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 20, 2017)

i've seen you


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 21, 2017)

Your getting there


----------



## Abbaba (Jan 21, 2017)

Of course, the queen of zebras!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm seeing you a lot!


----------



## Rory&Easton (Jan 21, 2017)

NEVER. EVER IN MY LIFE..


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 21, 2017)

Not as much now, but you were, yes.


----------



## piske (Jan 21, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 22, 2017)

I see you around often and you're so sweet and your new OC with the third eye is very pretty!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 22, 2017)

For sure.


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 23, 2017)

Yup


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 23, 2017)

Yaaaa


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jan 23, 2017)

nope


----------



## Aquari (Jan 23, 2017)

never seen you until today


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 23, 2017)

bagel its awesome


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 23, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 23, 2017)

I've seen you a lot


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey alien it's been a while


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 23, 2017)

ZebraQueen said:


> Hey alien it's been a while



I've been on and off. Life's catching up a bit.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 23, 2017)

Nope... ^^'


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 23, 2017)

A little bit.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes


----------



## 1milk (Jan 24, 2017)

yeah


----------



## Aquari (Jan 24, 2017)

yes, i see you quite alot!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 24, 2017)

I see you around.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 24, 2017)

Seen you lots, Queen Teabagel.


----------



## 1milk (Jan 24, 2017)

never saw you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 24, 2017)

A little bit.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 24, 2017)

Yes, quite a lot, actually.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 24, 2017)

never seen you before


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 24, 2017)

very~


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 24, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## namiieco (Jan 24, 2017)

a lot!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 24, 2017)

Sure!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 24, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 24, 2017)

yup


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 24, 2017)

yes!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 24, 2017)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Bowie (Jan 24, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 24, 2017)

Of course


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 25, 2017)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 25, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 25, 2017)

Mhmm.


----------



## Irelia (Jan 25, 2017)

Y E S


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 26, 2017)

For your mad skills at Pokemon and being awesome

YES


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 26, 2017)

yeah you're the bee's knees.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 26, 2017)

Yep! She's pretty cool ^_^


----------



## Bowie (Jan 26, 2017)

No, but it feels like you're becoming famous here really quickly! Took me months to get to 800+ posts.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 26, 2017)

Of course he's famous.. He's Bowie


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 26, 2017)

yessss I see you around frequently. <3


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 26, 2017)

Hm, I haven't seen her around that much..


----------



## Aquari (Jan 26, 2017)

i dont think so


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 26, 2017)

I know youuuuuuu


----------



## Aquari (Jan 26, 2017)

you are! how bow dah!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 26, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 26, 2017)

Yes yes yes


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 26, 2017)

ur the popular kid in school ;;


----------



## Bowie (Jan 26, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 26, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> ur the popular kid in school ;;



Idk if you are talking about real life or here, but either way no i am not lol

and heck yes bowie is famous on many accounts, fun fact Bowie is amazing at super smash bros


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 26, 2017)

Yes, we are quite familiar with each other.


----------



## Irelia (Jan 26, 2017)

yEs

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> For your mad skills at Pokemon and being awesome
> 
> YES



//sheds tear
you're too kind


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 26, 2017)

Maybe? I'm not sure.


----------



## Irelia (Jan 26, 2017)

//cHOKES
yes


----------



## NathanBros (Jan 31, 2017)

Hmm... nope?


----------



## moonford (Feb 3, 2017)

No


----------



## Bcat (Feb 3, 2017)

yup


----------



## moonford (Feb 3, 2017)

No


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 3, 2017)

Very!


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 3, 2017)

no i don't think anyone knows who i am lolz


----------



## StarUrchin (Feb 3, 2017)

Naw. At first I thought you were AlexKeaton


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2017)

A little bit.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 3, 2017)

yes ^^^


----------



## StarUrchin (Feb 3, 2017)

yes. probs cause of the meme in ur sig xP


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 3, 2017)

StarUrchin said:


> yes. probs cause of the meme in ur sig xP



I'd like to think people knew me before that.....
I feel you are pretty well known too


----------



## Tensu (Feb 3, 2017)

yup!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Feb 4, 2017)

Mhm.


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2017)

No


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 4, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## mondogecko9 (Feb 4, 2017)

I've Seen you a few times


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2017)

Lol maybe I've seen you? Not sure.


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2017)

Yep! c;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2017)

I've seen you. c:


----------



## Bcat (Feb 4, 2017)

often


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2017)

Quite a lot.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 4, 2017)

yup


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 4, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 4, 2017)

Yeah, I've seen you around.


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2017)

Yeah!


----------



## Bcat (Feb 4, 2017)

yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2017)

Mhmm.


----------



## Strahberri (Feb 4, 2017)

Yep


----------



## Bcat (Feb 4, 2017)

yes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 4, 2017)

Yup


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 5, 2017)

yes


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 5, 2017)

please no autographs or photos.







I'm kidding, no.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 5, 2017)

I see you a lot!


----------



## moonford (Feb 5, 2017)

I see you really often. c:


----------



## xSany (Feb 5, 2017)

I see you regularly =)


----------



## Bcat (Feb 5, 2017)

no i don't think so


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 5, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## moonford (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeah. c:


----------



## Bcat (Feb 5, 2017)

yeah, a few times


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 5, 2017)

Maybe once or twice


----------



## Aquari (Feb 5, 2017)

ive seen you a *few* times


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 5, 2017)

Maybe I've seen you?  You look familiar.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 5, 2017)

yessss


----------



## moonford (Feb 5, 2017)

Yep! Yep! Yep!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 5, 2017)

yup


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 5, 2017)

Of course you are!


----------



## Rory&Easton (Feb 5, 2017)

Way to much..


----------



## Bcat (Feb 5, 2017)

A couple times


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 5, 2017)

Yep! I see you in the basement frequently.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 5, 2017)

Right back atcha


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 5, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 5, 2017)

I see you all over the place!


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 5, 2017)

First time I've seen you. Then again, I'm still new here


----------



## animalcrisscross (Feb 6, 2017)

seen you quite a bit. less now that i've stopped going into political threads though


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 6, 2017)

you post in political threads and are very new, but I like the play on words in your username and have seen you once or twice


----------



## pipty (Feb 6, 2017)

Seen toad everywhere


----------



## forestyne (Feb 6, 2017)

I might've seen you once. If I did, I can't remember ;-;


----------



## Annabloem (Feb 6, 2017)

I don't think I have


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 6, 2017)

animalcrisscross said:


> seen you quite a bit. less now that i've stopped going into political threads though


Wait, wait. I think you have me mixed up with someone else. I literally only have two comments in the political threads.


----------



## animalcrisscross (Feb 6, 2017)

Chatte_Dentata said:


> Wait, wait. I think you have me mixed up with someone else. I literally only have two comments in the political threads.



ah yeah i am. but i did see you in a thread the one day i decided to talk politics here lol.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 6, 2017)

nope


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 6, 2017)

I've seen you a couple times


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 6, 2017)

First time I've seen you, I think.


----------



## Hbear (Feb 6, 2017)

I've only seen you one other time :0


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 6, 2017)

First time I see you


----------



## uyumin (Feb 6, 2017)

Seen you twice


----------



## moonford (Feb 6, 2017)

I've never seen you before, hi.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 6, 2017)

mmmm hmmmm


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 7, 2017)

we shun the sunlight and only welcome dank, musty basements. I see you here a lot.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 8, 2017)

A little bit.


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 8, 2017)

Yep~


----------



## Bcat (Feb 8, 2017)

indeed


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 8, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 9, 2017)

Can I have your autograph?


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 9, 2017)

You're the only one on this page I haven't seen yet


----------



## Trundle (Feb 9, 2017)

nope


----------



## Bcat (Feb 9, 2017)

no. I don't think so.


----------



## Richluna (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes I have seen on more than one thread &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Rory&Easton (Feb 9, 2017)

Never


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 9, 2017)

I don't believe I have seen you much, if at all. ;;


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 9, 2017)

Kinda, yeah.


----------



## Captain James (Feb 9, 2017)

I think I saw a thread of yours.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 9, 2017)

yes


----------



## uyumin (Feb 10, 2017)

I've never seen you


----------



## forestyne (Feb 10, 2017)

I've never seen you before.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 10, 2017)

yes, love the sig bb is the best!


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 10, 2017)

Never seen ya


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 10, 2017)

I see you about!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 10, 2017)

yup


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 10, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Flare (Feb 10, 2017)

No.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 11, 2017)

Never seen ya.


----------



## moonford (Feb 11, 2017)

Recurring.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 11, 2017)

Yes, I've seen you!


----------



## Bcat (Feb 11, 2017)

oh yes


----------



## namiieco (Feb 11, 2017)

seen you before


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 11, 2017)

I see you around! :>


----------



## Richluna (Feb 11, 2017)

I have seen you several times!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 11, 2017)

seen you little times


----------



## MissLily123 (Feb 11, 2017)

Yes ^.^


----------



## Bcat (Feb 11, 2017)

No.


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 11, 2017)

Sort of


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2017)

I don't really think so.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

Yes. I'm probably the most well know person.

I think nintendofan85 is pretty popular.


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

Yeah.


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 12, 2017)

I see your posts occasionally


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

if you go in re-tail, then yea she popular


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

Yes, he/she is popular. >3


----------



## Captain James (Feb 12, 2017)

You are the last commenter on almost every thread in the basement. Of course I've seen you.


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Feb 13, 2017)

I see you occasionally


----------



## pipty (Feb 13, 2017)

yeap c:


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

If you're on every day, then you know megumin. ;p


----------



## moonford (Feb 13, 2017)

Yeah, always here in the basement and Brewster's. ^^


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

Not in Brewster's that much anymore. Or re-tail. 

Whiteflamingo is totally popular. He is dabomb.com


----------



## N e s s (Feb 13, 2017)

Sure


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh yessssssss ^^^^^


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

If you're active, then yes. Active as in every day you're on.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 13, 2017)

Yep


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 13, 2017)

I see ya in the Basement a lot!


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 13, 2017)

sort of


----------



## Aquari (Feb 13, 2017)

not really


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 13, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 14, 2017)

I've seen you around


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 14, 2017)

um.... not really


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 14, 2017)

ive seen you in a few places! famous for your signature lol


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 14, 2017)

Pretty sure I've never seen you


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 14, 2017)

yes definitely! ^^^


----------



## Sepia (Feb 14, 2017)

I've seen your name around but I haven't seen any of your posts before. 
Well, until now! =D


----------



## Haskell (Feb 14, 2017)

Seen you once. That's it!


----------



## moonford (Feb 14, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Daydream (Feb 14, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Zura (Feb 14, 2017)

Nah, but you can cash me ousside, howbow dah?


----------



## Aquari (Feb 14, 2017)

i recognize the sig gif so maybe


----------



## moonford (Feb 14, 2017)

I dont know you.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 14, 2017)

Never seen you! you must be a *new member* ;}}}}


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 14, 2017)

Who even are you?


----------



## moonford (Feb 14, 2017)

Who are you?


----------



## Panda Hero (Feb 14, 2017)

i've seen you around, yes


----------



## Bcat (Feb 14, 2017)

recently, yeah


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2017)

A little bit, mainly recently.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 14, 2017)

Yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 14, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 14, 2017)

Yes. Just look at her collectibles. More specifically, the messages sent with the valentine roses.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Feb 14, 2017)

Yes~


----------



## Haskell (Feb 14, 2017)

If you're on every day, you know who Halle is.


----------



## Aleigh (Feb 14, 2017)

Actually, I don't think I've seen you before. Hello.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 14, 2017)

Yes I made some lovely cookies for you!


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 14, 2017)

Heck yeah you are!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 14, 2017)

I wouldn't say famous but most surely is well-known.


----------



## vel (Feb 14, 2017)

no


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 14, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I wouldn't say famous but most surely is well-known.



That's really my goal. 

@vel I would say famous and fabulous.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2017)

nope,


----------



## Legendary Sandwich (Feb 14, 2017)

Haha, no.


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 14, 2017)

Not famous but legendary.


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 14, 2017)

I've seen ya around here and there


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2017)

Yeah, kinda.


----------



## moonford (Feb 15, 2017)

Not famous, but you are most certainly well known for making political and controversial threads.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 15, 2017)

I would say so  Very famous!


----------



## Dim (Feb 15, 2017)

I actually haven't seen you before


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## moonford (Feb 18, 2017)

Almost!


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 18, 2017)

I've seen you around.


----------



## moonford (Feb 18, 2017)

I haven't seen you before, hi.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 19, 2017)

I believe so!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 19, 2017)

I don't think I've ever seen you before, I'm sorry ;-;


----------



## uyumin (Feb 19, 2017)

I see you a lot


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 19, 2017)

Dancing shadowsS said:


> I see you a lot



I've never seen you before in my life. Nice to meet you though.


----------



## creamyy (Feb 19, 2017)

lol who?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 19, 2017)

I don't think so? Problem is people can change their usernames.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 19, 2017)

no, i don't think so.


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 19, 2017)

Yas queen I see you everywhere and you post the funniest stuff, ILY <3


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 19, 2017)

I wanna say I have seen you, I like the pun in your username


----------



## dino (Feb 19, 2017)

who doesn't know the toads of worthy tbh :'))

i will say i miss your cash me ousside signature tho. i laughed every time i saw it ha


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes


----------



## moonford (Feb 19, 2017)

Nope


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes haha, I see you around all the time ^^


----------



## Haskell (Feb 19, 2017)

Kind of!


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 19, 2017)

All the time


----------



## Haskell (Feb 19, 2017)

No


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2017)

nope


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 20, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 20, 2017)

No


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 20, 2017)

Kinda, yeah.


----------



## creamyy (Feb 20, 2017)

yeah I see you a lot


----------



## Dim (Feb 20, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 20, 2017)

Yes! I see you quite a lot in Brewster's!


----------



## biibii (Feb 20, 2017)

ye


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 21, 2017)

Don't think I've seen you.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 21, 2017)

I've only seen you twice


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 21, 2017)

I'd say you're pretty well known.


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes I've seen you quite a bit, we had a rather interesting conversation about eggs


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 21, 2017)

No. But maybe again sometime in the future >:3


----------



## biibii (Feb 21, 2017)

no omg and ive been here for a while too


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 23, 2017)

I've seen you before.


----------



## Dim (Feb 23, 2017)

yep


----------



## Asutoro (Feb 23, 2017)

I've not seen you before, I've seen the person above you quite a few times


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 23, 2017)

No.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't think I've ever seen you before


----------



## Trip (Feb 23, 2017)

nope


----------



## Aquari (Feb 24, 2017)

sure!


----------



## Richluna (Feb 24, 2017)

Seen you many times!! Specially on the you're banned thread


----------



## Sntcringe (Feb 24, 2017)

I've seen you all over the place


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 24, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 24, 2017)

yes


----------



## SaviorSword (Feb 24, 2017)

I'll be another nameless, faceless user on TBT...


----------



## Aquari (Feb 24, 2017)

no


----------



## moonford (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Trasey (Feb 24, 2017)

ye ^ I commented on your thread a few times


----------



## Aquari (Feb 24, 2017)

not that i know of, no


----------



## Trasey (Feb 24, 2017)

dky but now i do ^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes, I've traded with you!


----------



## moonford (Feb 25, 2017)

Yep. c:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 25, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Feb 25, 2017)

yes!


----------



## hamster (Feb 25, 2017)

kinda


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

No. This was her first post.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

Never seen you before in my life, you Trump-supporting troll. XD


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 25, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 25, 2017)

I think so, yes!


----------



## Aquari (Feb 25, 2017)

yup!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 25, 2017)

Yes


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 26, 2017)

of course you are


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 26, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

Yes!

c:


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

Your becoming more and more notable in Brewster's and I like it. 

I wouldn't call you famous but you are certainly familiar.


----------



## spirited (Feb 26, 2017)

yes !!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2017)

I've seen you before but not much.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Kinda


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

Seen you around the Basement quite often.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 26, 2017)

I got bushes from youuuu


----------



## MissLily123 (Feb 26, 2017)

Yes c:


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

You seem familiar but I don't think I've seen you.




Toadsworthy-I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Starting


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2017)

Obviously xD you give me a lot to talk about on my game questions thread


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't even know who hesheitthemthey is...


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes dood you're everywhere


----------



## Aquari (Feb 27, 2017)

kinda


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 27, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## spirited (Feb 27, 2017)

Never seen you


----------



## TheNoblePoptart (Feb 27, 2017)

No! I'm like a shadow.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 27, 2017)

Ninja'd!
Never seen you before.


----------



## spirited (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes! See you all the time


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 27, 2017)

Nope


----------



## uyumin (Feb 27, 2017)

I see you everywhere


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

I've seen you here and there.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 27, 2017)

A little bit.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2017)

Once or twice


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

How could I forget the spinning N64?


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 27, 2017)

Only a few minutes ago.


----------



## Dim (Feb 28, 2017)

I think so.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(nice soda drink hat btw xD)


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes!! I trolled you on the forum haHA!!


----------



## Aquari (Feb 28, 2017)

kinda


----------



## pipty (Feb 28, 2017)

yepp


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## mogyay (Feb 28, 2017)

ABSOLUTELY <3


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 28, 2017)

Yep I've seen u!


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 28, 2017)

Never seen you around


----------



## uyumin (Feb 28, 2017)

Never seen you


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

I've seen you around a few times


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

Never seen you around


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 28, 2017)

If I have, it hasn't been a whole lot.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

I know you now because of here.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 28, 2017)

Duhhhh I've seen ya around a bit!!!


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 28, 2017)

yes :3


----------



## Aquari (Feb 28, 2017)

no


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Seen you around.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 28, 2017)

id say so


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 28, 2017)

never seen you until now


----------



## Aquari (Feb 28, 2017)

no,


----------



## Dim (Mar 1, 2017)

ofc!


NewLeaf-Me-Alone said:


> Yes!! I trolled you on the forum haHA!!


you did? XD


----------



## Aquari (Mar 1, 2017)

heck yes~


----------



## hamster (Mar 1, 2017)

yep


----------



## Alicia (Mar 1, 2017)

I've never really seen you around before! so no


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 1, 2017)

Iv'e seen you on some other games threads like "Type the username above you with your eyes closed" and that stuff


----------



## uyumin (Mar 1, 2017)

Never seen you


----------



## Bcat (Mar 1, 2017)

yes


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (Mar 1, 2017)

starting to be


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 1, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 1, 2017)

yeps


----------



## Aquari (Mar 1, 2017)

sure!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

Seen you here and there.


----------



## Asutoro (Mar 3, 2017)

Yep, I've seen you a few times.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

ive seen you once


----------



## forestyne (Mar 3, 2017)

ya


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 3, 2017)

Nope


----------



## hamster (Mar 3, 2017)

no


----------



## forestyne (Mar 3, 2017)

unfortunately i see you too often


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Mar 3, 2017)

I remember you from your signature! Which I love.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Yes I've seen you around quiet a bit!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

I've seen you! How could I forget?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 3, 2017)

A new face to me!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Same here, I haven't seen you around.


----------



## hamster (Mar 3, 2017)

i only see you in the basement so kinda



forestyne said:


> unfortunately i see you too often


what's the matter?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 3, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Mar 3, 2017)

Not too much.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 3, 2017)

No


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 3, 2017)

A little bit.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Yup!


----------



## hamster (Mar 4, 2017)

little bit


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 4, 2017)

Just a bit, I'm everywhere xD


----------



## moonford (Mar 4, 2017)

forestyne said:


> unfortunately i see you too often



That's rude, Ekcriptia is great.

----

This is my first time seeing you, hi!


----------



## Barbara (Mar 4, 2017)

Yeah, I see you pretty often.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

I don't think iv'e ever seen you but hello~


----------



## hamster (Mar 4, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> That's rude, Ekcriptia is great



i think she's  one of those people who think i'm transphobic for having a little disagreement. it's a shame, i thought she was better than that

@apple i've been seeing you a lot now, not really famous yet though?


----------



## moonford (Mar 4, 2017)

I see you around all the time!

I see, well it really comes to show what type of person someone is if they can't even have a disagreement and be mature about it.


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 4, 2017)

To be honest, no.


----------



## moonford (Mar 4, 2017)

I've seen you at least once or twice? I'm not sure though, so if I haven't seen you before...hello


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

yes


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes I always see you around


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

ya


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Iv'e seen ya around


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

sure!


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

ive seen u quite a few times


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Only have seen a couple of times.


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

in the basement


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Not really.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 5, 2017)

Who's Raskell?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Never heard of you.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 5, 2017)

no


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 5, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

seen you ONCE


----------



## uyumin (Mar 5, 2017)

I see you everywhere


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Kind of!


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

see you everywhere


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

You're everywhere in the basement..


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

Same to you!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 5, 2017)

More and more, yeah.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Kind of!


----------



## uyumin (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes! c:


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

If you're famous, then you should know who Dancing ShadowsS is.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

How could I forget the legend27, raskell?


----------



## Annabloem (Mar 5, 2017)

Nope, never seen before


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

I've never seen you before.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

see you on the H&H


----------



## uyumin (Mar 6, 2017)

See you everywhere c:


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 6, 2017)

I see you around a lot of course haha ~

I haven't been as active lately so I don't think ppl know me at all lmao


----------



## Aquari (Mar 6, 2017)

sure!


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Mar 6, 2017)

I see you a lot on this thread.


----------



## spirited (Mar 6, 2017)

Never seen u before


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Maybe...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

Hurrr Durrrr nope 


sike, I mean yes I see you literally everywhere!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 6, 2017)

I think maybe a little bit?


----------



## uyumin (Mar 6, 2017)

Yes! c:


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

How could I forget the crazy South Korean effeminate boy band?


----------



## mayorsam17 (Mar 6, 2017)

I see you in the basement all the time!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

I see you here and there.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 6, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

I've seen you!


----------



## uyumin (Mar 6, 2017)

Of course! You're everywhere!


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2017)

No


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 6, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Your name is so familliar it hurts.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm not so sure...









Just kidding! Of course!


----------



## vel (Mar 7, 2017)

no


----------



## Alicia (Mar 7, 2017)

I've never seen you around!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 7, 2017)

Nope


----------



## uyumin (Mar 7, 2017)

No


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 7, 2017)

I've TOTALLY never seen you around....yeet I'm just messing will you I've seen ya around!


----------



## uyumin (Mar 7, 2017)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 7, 2017)

Of course you are!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 7, 2017)

Yuppers!~


----------



## Alicia (Mar 7, 2017)

I've seen you around. :3


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 7, 2017)

Seen you before


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2017)

No.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 7, 2017)

yes Hurt and Heal


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 7, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2017)

Yes


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

yes


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 12, 2017)

Heck yes


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

yes my little 11 year old


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 12, 2017)

yuppity yup yup


----------



## Flare (Mar 12, 2017)

No

Yep!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Who are you again 

Yes lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 12, 2017)

I met you yesterday lol.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

"Who are you, I've never seen you before"


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Who are you? I've never seen you before.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

On a scale of 1 - Beth who are you I've never seen you before either


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> On a scale of 1 - Beth who are you I've never seen you before either



I don't even know who I am!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

lies smh 11 year olds


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> lies smh 11 year olds



Is that your catch phrase, Beth?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Is that your catch phrase, Beth?



 On a scale of 1 - Beth is one of them


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> On a scale of 1 - Beth is one of them



On a scale of 1 - Beth is not one of them.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 12, 2017)

Nope, who in the heck are you?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Mar 12, 2017)

I have seen you around.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 12, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

who are you, ive never seen you before


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 12, 2017)

Famously beautiful


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 12, 2017)

Yeah, I know you.  Lol.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Yes. She's the one gal who's obsessed with Marshal...


----------



## Psydye (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't think so?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 12, 2017)

A tiny bit?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Totally.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 12, 2017)

Yes The Misc.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Kind of.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 12, 2017)

What chu talkin' bout'?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

You have 556 posts.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 12, 2017)

??

whatever


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> ??
> 
> whatever



You're well known. lol


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 12, 2017)

you said kind of.... I thought we were friends 


xD


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Rory&Easton said:


> you said kind of.... I thought we were friends
> 
> 
> xD



lol we are.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 12, 2017)

i have seen you so many times today


----------



## uyumin (Mar 12, 2017)

Kind of


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Sure


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

who are you, i've never seen you before


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Starting to become famous.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't know who hasn't.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Definitely.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

who are you never seen you before


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Starting to become famous. Slowly but surely.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

ok regina george


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

hi beth


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Who are you I've never seen you before


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Who are you I've never seen you before



I know the games you play xDDD


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

*how* I've never seen you before


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> *how* I've never seen you before



cause I'm like a stalker of sorts... not like creepy stalker though.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Who are you I've never seen you before


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't believe I've ever seen you before either...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

oh yeah I know you


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 12, 2017)

Just recently.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

What a lad


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 12, 2017)

seen u before


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Oh how wonderful 

Haven't seen you


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

She's going to become the second Raskell.

Raskell 2.0


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

I was here before you boi


----------



## moonford (Mar 12, 2017)

Only in the basement, I haven't seen you anywhere else.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I was here before you boi



If a poll was taken on the approximately seven hundred members that visit this site on a daily basis, most would know neither of us but more would know me than they know you. You being here before me has nothing to do with how famous you are currently.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

I hate the triggered meme but wow sorry mr popular lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I was here before you boi



And I was here before you boiiiiii


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Only in the basement, I haven't seen you anywhere else.



Whiteflamingo is famous. At least I would say he is. He's active in General Discussion mostly. Since the #MakeMafiaGreatAgain occurred, he's been in two of the three games I believe.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> And I was here before you boiiiiii



Oh boiiiii I call hacks


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> If a poll was taken on the approximately seven hundred members that visit this site on a daily basis, most would know neither of us but more would know me than they know you. You being here before me has nothing to do with how famous you are currently.



Yeah you make like 300 posts a day on here xDDDD

what else you doin in your free time


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> And I was here before you boiiiiii



N64 is most active in The Basement. I'm sure a lot of people like her presence.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah you make like 300 posts a day on here xDDDD
> 
> what else you doin in your free time



I usually play pointless and meaningless games, clean, watch television, and just do other things in which I can multi-task with.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> N64 is most active in The Basement. I'm sure a lot of people like her presence.



I would hope I don't annoy people here xDDD

I just realized that we're slowly turning this thread into The Miscellaneous oh crap


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

N64 is famous, I guess. You have to be famous to know her existence though.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

24/ Beth famous


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> 24/ Beth famous



Oooo. Is that good?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Hm


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

I can't decide.


----------



## uyumin (Mar 14, 2017)

Of course! You're everywhere! c:


----------



## Flare (Mar 14, 2017)

See you alot quite often!


----------



## uyumin (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes! I see you a alot ^^


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

I've seen you quite a few times today haha ^_^


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 14, 2017)

Seen you once or twice


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 14, 2017)

You're always here in the Basement so yeah xD


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 14, 2017)

Yep  I spread...


----------



## moonford (Mar 14, 2017)

No...


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 14, 2017)

Ye, I see you around a lot c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 14, 2017)

I've seen you around!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2017)

hello fellow guilder


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi there, fellow guilder!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 14, 2017)

yup!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

sometimes


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 14, 2017)

yes


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

never seen you before


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

ive seen you around


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

seen you before


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Not famous but well-known.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

*Everyone *knows who TOMFG is...


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 15, 2017)

i've seen you alot before


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Definitely not anymore.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Who's Beth?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

Who are you, I've never seen you before?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

I still don't know who Beth is.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Mar 15, 2017)

Never seen ya


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)

yes! i havent seen you in a while!


----------



## Trasey (Mar 15, 2017)

yes

- - - Post Merge - - -

i've seen you ^^woops


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2017)

Yeah, I've seen you.


----------



## Trasey (Mar 15, 2017)

eyo marshally fangirl


----------



## Flare (Mar 15, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 15, 2017)

yep


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

Sort of.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2017)

who are you again


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Yee.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 16, 2017)

yaaa


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

Sure


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

Squidward.


----------



## Dim (Mar 16, 2017)

Nope


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 16, 2017)

no


----------



## Dim (Mar 16, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

Naw.


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 16, 2017)

Nope


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Nope?


----------



## Flare (Mar 16, 2017)

Never.

First time seeing you post. Welcome!

Yep!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Never.
> 
> First time seeing you post. Welcome!
> 
> Yep!



Hmmmmm....HMMMMMMMMMM.....Ye.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 16, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

I guess


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 16, 2017)

Yeah...


----------



## treetops (Mar 16, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 16, 2017)

kinda


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 16, 2017)

yes


----------



## Dim (Mar 16, 2017)

Yep


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

yeah I've seen you a bit in the basement


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 17, 2017)

I've never seen you before, maybe it's because I don't come to the basement a lot lol.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 17, 2017)

i think i've seen you once before maybe?


----------



## uyumin (Mar 17, 2017)

Never seen you.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

Somewhat.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

yes


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 17, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 17, 2017)

yep I've seen ya around


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 17, 2017)

Yep


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

yes


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 19, 2017)

not sure...


----------



## Aquari (Mar 19, 2017)

yea, youre top vegetal imo


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> yea, youre top vegetal imo



hey hey one more post till 10k buddy slow down


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 19, 2017)

Yep


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 19, 2017)

yesh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 19, 2017)

The one and only!


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 19, 2017)

i've seen you around!


----------



## Flare (Mar 19, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 19, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 19, 2017)

pretty much!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 19, 2017)

Yep


----------



## Flare (Mar 19, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Mar 19, 2017)

I've seen you around.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 19, 2017)

a couple of times


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 19, 2017)

yep!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2017)

No


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 19, 2017)

yes


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 19, 2017)

I've seen you once or twice.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 20, 2017)

who is beth


----------



## hamster (Mar 20, 2017)

not yet


----------



## Aquari (Mar 20, 2017)

i dont think so


----------



## carp (Mar 20, 2017)

no who am i


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

hello fishy


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 20, 2017)

yes


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 20, 2017)

yea


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2017)

Yeah I've seen you lurking around the guild ^^


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Who are you never seen you before


----------



## Dim (Mar 20, 2017)

everywhere I go I see Beth why

tbt= TheBethTree???


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 20, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Nox said:


> everywhere I go I see Beth why
> 
> tbt= TheBethTree???



Yes I own this forum


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 20, 2017)

beth is queen


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 20, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 21, 2017)

You're around the basement heaps so imo yes ~


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Best pavlova lover


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Dim (Mar 21, 2017)

why even post here anymore


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

I have _nox_ seen you before


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> hello fishy



hi dad


----------



## uyumin (Mar 21, 2017)

Never seen you


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2017)

Nox said:


> why even post here anymore



ikr lol

and yes


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

seen you twice


----------



## hamster (Mar 21, 2017)

no


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

never


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

Seen you


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

very famous
also you joined on my birthday
what


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 21, 2017)

Of course you are!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 21, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 21, 2017)

yes


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 21, 2017)

I haven't yet made your acquaintance ~


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

never seen u before, but u seem nice


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

15%


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 22, 2017)

_Pearfect_


----------



## Barbara (Mar 23, 2017)

Yeah, I know you. I haven't seen you as much lately as I used to, though.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 23, 2017)

I see you around occasionally.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 23, 2017)

yup, all the time!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 23, 2017)

yes


----------



## Barbara (Mar 24, 2017)

I see you around from time to time, but not too often.


----------



## _Dentata (Mar 24, 2017)

I've seen you a couple times


----------



## made08 (Mar 24, 2017)

I've seen you about ^_^


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 24, 2017)

Nope cx


----------



## _Dentata (Mar 24, 2017)

Eh, not really. This is the second time I've seen you


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 24, 2017)

No.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 24, 2017)

Yeashs


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 24, 2017)

More and more, yes.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 24, 2017)

i've seen you a bunch today


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 24, 2017)

I don't think I've seen you around


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 26, 2017)

yes


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2017)

yes i definitely believe so


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

yes!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

86%


----------



## Barbara (Mar 27, 2017)

5/7


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 27, 2017)

Famous?


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

somewhat


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Yeash


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 27, 2017)

First time I've seen you around, I believe.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Alicia (Mar 27, 2017)

I've seen you around yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 27, 2017)

Haven't really seen you.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 27, 2017)

Yep, lots!


----------



## Flare (Mar 27, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 27, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 27, 2017)

yes because we have one thing in common so much
we really loved a villager specifically


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Haven't seen you before


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 27, 2017)

10/10


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Probably, I've seen you around.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

15%


----------



## Aquari (Mar 27, 2017)

yup!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 27, 2017)

Seen you lots lol.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Only with marshal


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 27, 2017)

Beth/Beth would see again


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

yep


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ye I gave you some friendly advice ^^


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 28, 2017)

yes


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Mar 28, 2017)

Yep


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

No


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 28, 2017)

no


----------



## Farobi (Mar 28, 2017)

Yes


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Haven't seen you for while but Yes


----------



## Zura (Mar 29, 2017)

Farobi said:


> Yes



Oh wow, I thought you quit.

Btw, yes.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 29, 2017)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## forestyne (Mar 29, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Zura (Mar 29, 2017)

Nope, sorry.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 29, 2017)

More and more, yes.


----------



## kylie32123 (Apr 3, 2017)

I've seen you a lot


----------



## carp (Apr 3, 2017)

seen ya twice


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2017)

Definitely, you're like top poster everyday.


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 3, 2017)

yea


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 3, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 3, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Espurr (Apr 3, 2017)

Maybe at one point.

Probably not.

Definitely not now.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 4, 2017)

Not really sure I hadn't seen you before this week


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah, pretty sure I've seen you around before today ~


----------



## Barbara (Apr 4, 2017)

Not exactly... I don't recall seeing you before.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes maybe


----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)

yes pear queen


----------



## Espurr (Apr 4, 2017)

(?ロ?) i completely misread this thread's objective

Well, you're well-known, so you're famous in a way


----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)

u seem to only ever post before me


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 4, 2017)

I guess


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)

seen u a bit brushka


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 4, 2017)

yaya i always see that good doggo


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 4, 2017)

I suppose so!


----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)

see u round a bit


----------



## gyu (Apr 4, 2017)

ive seen you around, yeh


----------



## uyumin (Apr 4, 2017)

Haven't seen you


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 4, 2017)

yep!

we're basically a squad kinda


----------



## Espurr (Apr 4, 2017)

i would assume so


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 4, 2017)

Yup ~


----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)

never seen u before me wee laddie

- - - Post Merge - - -

laddie being an androgynous pronoun, of course


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 5, 2017)

I wish I saw you less 

jk fishy


----------



## Espurr (Apr 5, 2017)

Your disdain for pears has made you well known.


----------



## idcjazmin (Apr 5, 2017)

yup


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 5, 2017)

yes #1 dweeb


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 5, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## Espurr (Apr 5, 2017)

Prolly


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 5, 2017)

Kinda, only seen you in the basement


----------



## nami26 (Apr 5, 2017)

saw you once


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 5, 2017)

Nope ;-;


----------



## Noah98789 (Apr 5, 2017)

yepp


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 6, 2017)

no? not sure


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 6, 2017)

I guess


----------



## kylie32123 (Apr 6, 2017)

ehh mayyybeee

- - - Post Merge - - -

those damn pears


----------



## carp (Apr 6, 2017)

seen you sadly more than once


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2017)

I've seen you.


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 6, 2017)

Sure ~


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 6, 2017)

Haven't seen you anywhere except the basement, no


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 6, 2017)

even if i had joined and been active on here since 2013 people probably wouldn't have ever noticed much of me

- - - Post Merge - - -

woops didnt read the directions. yes ive seen you


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2017)

no


----------



## carp (Apr 7, 2017)

ur goddamn everywhere


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 7, 2017)

How could I miss the fish


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 7, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Sergi (Apr 13, 2017)

Hmm, I'd say at this point maybe?


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 13, 2017)

yup, i've seen you quite a lot in the last few hours.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 13, 2017)

I've seen you a bit


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 13, 2017)

Never seen you in my life.  Who the heck are you?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Apr 14, 2017)

I think so.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 14, 2017)

Haven't seen you much before


----------



## Espurr (Apr 14, 2017)

probably, yeah


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 14, 2017)

Only seen you in the basement


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 14, 2017)

You're that one girl from prison, right?  Good times.


----------



## Xandra (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh yeah! I saw you that one time you were stalking Marshall.
(I'm kidding; yes)


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You're that one girl from prison, right?  Good times.



Yeah you're that girl that was arresting for being in a relationship with an animal

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also to above haven't seen you before


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yah


----------



## SilkSpectre (Apr 14, 2017)

hm first time seeing ya for me


----------



## Xandra (Apr 14, 2017)

Maybe?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 14, 2017)

Yee.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 14, 2017)

No.


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 14, 2017)

You're probably the person who I know the best out of everyone here.


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 14, 2017)

I see you around sometimes.


----------



## XeroRain (Apr 15, 2017)

World wide famous, biggest celebrity on this site, Who doesn't know their name?


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 15, 2017)

I might've heard of you, I'm not sure.


----------



## Sergi (Apr 15, 2017)

I haven't seen you until now! 

Am i though?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 15, 2017)

I've seen you a bit!


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 15, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 15, 2017)

Lots and lots!


----------



## moonford (Apr 15, 2017)

I see you very often!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 15, 2017)

Yeah!


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 15, 2017)

I seen you a few times.


----------



## carp (Apr 15, 2017)

sadly see u


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Apr 15, 2017)

Yeah I see your posts on many threads


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 15, 2017)

haven't seen you until now welp


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 16, 2017)

i actually just started seeing you today! must have been easter magic


----------



## carp (Apr 16, 2017)

seen u a bit papi


----------



## Argo (Apr 16, 2017)

seen you alot


----------



## SilkSpectre (Apr 16, 2017)

first time seeing ya


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Apr 16, 2017)

seen you a few times around


----------



## Bowie (Apr 16, 2017)

Seen you a lot today!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 16, 2017)

The one and only


----------



## carp (Apr 17, 2017)

seen u 2/3 times


----------



## Bowie (Apr 17, 2017)

Yep. You're everywhere.


----------



## moonford (Apr 17, 2017)

Yes, I see you all the time.


----------



## scotch (Apr 17, 2017)

never


----------



## Trip (Apr 17, 2017)

No


----------



## AngelBunny (Apr 17, 2017)

not that i can recall


----------



## SilkSpectre (Apr 18, 2017)

yes


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 18, 2017)

I've only seen you in the basement


----------



## carp (Apr 18, 2017)

babe™


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 18, 2017)

Famous?


----------



## Bowie (Apr 18, 2017)

Getting there!


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 18, 2017)

Ofc


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 19, 2017)

I've seen you.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 19, 2017)

Don't think I've seen you around a whole bunch


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 19, 2017)

Seen you a little bit.


----------



## carp (Apr 19, 2017)

wish u werent


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 19, 2017)

Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## moonford (Apr 19, 2017)

yeah.


----------



## Espurr (Apr 19, 2017)

the answer to this is perhaps quite possibly maybe definitely.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 19, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Apr 19, 2017)

I think I've seen you before.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 19, 2017)

No?


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Apr 19, 2017)

You're everywhere.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 19, 2017)

No


----------



## Flare (Apr 19, 2017)

Pears.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 19, 2017)

21% famous


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 19, 2017)

I've seen you
(I'm only posting here now cuz hopefully the easter hunt got me some free publicity  if it didn't oh well)


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 20, 2017)

Never seen yiu


----------



## Primarina (Apr 20, 2017)

Seen you a bunch


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 20, 2017)

What's a Primarina?


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 20, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes, lots!


----------



## uyumin (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes, I see you everywhere!


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 20, 2017)

I've seen you around the basement a couple times but I don't recognise your username


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 20, 2017)

Yep


----------



## Bowie (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes, and very deserving of it!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 20, 2017)

Seen you lots, and I quite like you.


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes very!


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 20, 2017)

Hmm... I think so


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes I've seen you


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Espurr (Apr 20, 2017)

how could you not be


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 20, 2017)

Sure thing ~


----------



## TheNoblePoptart (Apr 20, 2017)

Nope! I'm terrified of people. *spooky*


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 21, 2017)

Haven't seen you


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 21, 2017)

Only in the basement recently


----------



## Aquari (Apr 21, 2017)

yup


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 21, 2017)

Yeah ~
I'm glad you got your tree


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 21, 2017)

I've seen you around a bit but I wouldn't say famous.


----------



## Noir (Apr 21, 2017)

Soda Fox, I have seen you like, only once before and that's when I wrote that thread. But me? No. I'm pretty much non-existent. I don't think anyone knows or remembers me, haha. Only people who saw me around the time frame I was majorly on, but... At this point, like 95% of them are gone. .-.


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 21, 2017)

Noir said:


> Soda Fox, I have seen you like, only once before and that's when I wrote that thread. But me? No. I'm pretty much non-existent. I don't think anyone knows or remembers me, haha. Only people who saw me around the time frame I was majorly on, but... At this point, like 95% of them are gone. .-.



Aw, we'll you're famous to me. Just keep coming around and you'll be favors again in no time


----------



## Franny (Apr 21, 2017)

ive seen you a few time but not many, not exactly famous but definitely familiar


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 21, 2017)

I see u sometimes


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 21, 2017)

Uhh.... I think


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 21, 2017)

Yep. I see you around a lot


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 21, 2017)

i guess


----------



## Cascade (Apr 21, 2017)

sure


----------



## Aquari (Apr 21, 2017)

yes :}


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Very


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 21, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Bowie (Apr 21, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Trip (Apr 21, 2017)

yes


----------



## HappyTails (Apr 21, 2017)

No, I just joined yesterday. If I'm famous for anything it's posting a lot of pointless threads and not having a clue as to what I'm doing.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 21, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 22, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 22, 2017)

Don't think so, sorry


----------



## carp (Apr 22, 2017)

never seen u


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 22, 2017)

seen the meme


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 22, 2017)

yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 22, 2017)

Yes


----------



## moonford (Apr 22, 2017)

Yes


----------



## sej (Apr 22, 2017)

kind of


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 22, 2017)

Yes I see you sometimes ^^


----------



## Bowie (Apr 22, 2017)

Getting there!


----------



## sej (Apr 22, 2017)

definitely!


----------



## Cascade (Apr 22, 2017)

yup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 22, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 22, 2017)

Yup ~


----------



## lucyhannahg (Apr 22, 2017)

yeees! ^ because i love your signature


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 22, 2017)

Never seen you


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 22, 2017)

In the basement


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 22, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 22, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 22, 2017)

Not yet because you're new, but semi-famous!


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 22, 2017)

Well I'll be darned.
//also, still famous!


----------



## Trip (Apr 22, 2017)

yes but not famous


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 22, 2017)

wh, am I famous or am I not famous?
Also, famous.


----------



## Trip (Apr 22, 2017)

MollyNL said:


> wh, am I famous or am I not famous?
> Also, famous.



I've seen you but I duno if you're famous cause you joined 2 days ago


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 23, 2017)

Haven't seen you much


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

Everyone knows Beth because of her GENIUS Beth Scale. n.n


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Apr 23, 2017)

I've seen you around a lot.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 23, 2017)

Nope


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 23, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 23, 2017)

Totally Not


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 23, 2017)

Ye


----------



## Bowie (Apr 23, 2017)

Definitely!


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

Of course!!!


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Yes.
//shakes fist.


----------



## Trip (Apr 23, 2017)

yes


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 23, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 23, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 23, 2017)

yep


----------



## Bowie (Apr 23, 2017)

I think so, yes!


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

Everyone knows Bowie!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 23, 2017)

Of course


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 23, 2017)

Indeed.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 23, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## scotch (Apr 23, 2017)

yea


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes, I think so...


----------



## Blackpink (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm seeing you all over and considering you only just joined I say if you're not already famous you soon will be.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 24, 2017)

Yep


----------



## Blackpink (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

I just saw you today.


----------



## Blackpink (Apr 24, 2017)

Yep


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 24, 2017)

Haven't seen you before


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

Seen you lots lol.  I was only pretending to not know you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2017)

Hmmmm


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 24, 2017)

For sure ~
I was uncertain until I saw the 1up mushroom, haha.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2017)

This is actually the first time I've seen you


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

YES


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 24, 2017)

youre still new here so no


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2017)

Yesss.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes! You're even more famous with your own emoji.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 25, 2017)

Yep!~


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 25, 2017)

I've seen you plenty of times :>~


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 25, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Bowie (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes!

21,974 posts and you've only been here a year. Amazing.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## locker (Apr 25, 2017)

yeah


----------



## Aquari (Apr 25, 2017)

I think I've only seen you twice


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Blackpink (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes, I see you a lot c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 25, 2017)

Haven't really seen you.


----------



## Blackpink (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## carp (Apr 26, 2017)

never seen u b4


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 26, 2017)

Uhh a little bit


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 26, 2017)

Yee


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 26, 2017)

A little bit.


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 26, 2017)

Yup ~


----------



## Bowie (Apr 26, 2017)

I think so!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes, definitely!


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 26, 2017)

My first time seeing you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm pretty sure everyone's seen you by now, lol!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 26, 2017)

Yup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 26, 2017)

Yep


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2017)

Yep


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 27, 2017)

Don't think so


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2017)

Once... here, haha


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Apr 27, 2017)

Doubt it XD


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 27, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 27, 2017)

You are very active in the Basement.  Lol.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 27, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 27, 2017)

Yes, very!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 28, 2017)

Yes b


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 28, 2017)

Hella.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 28, 2017)

Kaydee is alive! 

Yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 28, 2017)

Of course.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 28, 2017)

ThatOne*Famous*MarshalFangirl


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 28, 2017)

Yup


----------



## NathanBros (Apr 28, 2017)

Not really...


----------



## Introvert (Apr 28, 2017)

Nope


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 28, 2017)

No, who are you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2017)

Well 



Man I've been seeing you a lot. I'm not sure who is stalking who lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 1, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2017)

GODDANGIT TOMFG STOP SPAMMIN THE THREAD

We all know who you are


----------



## Mars Adept (May 5, 2017)

I started seeing you a lot recently.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 5, 2017)

no


----------



## Aquari (May 5, 2017)

I don't really see you as much anymore


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 5, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Bowie (May 5, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## moonford (May 5, 2017)

Yes!!


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2017)

A few times


----------



## Mink777 (May 6, 2017)

No.


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2017)

I believe so


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 6, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Mars Adept (May 7, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 7, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## sej (May 7, 2017)

I see you everywhere!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 7, 2017)

Yep, I've seen you.


----------



## Mink777 (May 7, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Xandra (May 7, 2017)

Ye


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 7, 2017)

Indeed.


----------



## Espurr (May 7, 2017)

ye


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 7, 2017)

Yes.  Hello my love.


----------



## Mars Adept (May 7, 2017)

I see you all the time.


----------



## Bowie (May 7, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Xandra (May 7, 2017)

ye


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 7, 2017)

ye


----------



## Xandra (May 7, 2017)

ye ye


----------



## Mink777 (May 7, 2017)

Ye Ye Ye.


----------



## Byngo (May 7, 2017)

n o


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 7, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Mars Adept (May 7, 2017)

yes


----------



## kikotoot (May 8, 2017)

IndeedO


----------



## lars708 (May 8, 2017)

Nahhh sorry


----------



## Mink777 (May 8, 2017)

No.


----------



## lars708 (May 8, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Rabirin (May 8, 2017)

nope, haven't seen you until now.


----------



## lars708 (May 8, 2017)

I have seen you though


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 8, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## skarmoury (May 8, 2017)

Yup!!


----------



## Mars Adept (May 8, 2017)

skarmoury said:


> Yup!!



Yes, I've seen you a few times.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 8, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Twix (May 8, 2017)

Yes I see you everywhere!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 8, 2017)

Yes, I've seen you!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 8, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## lars708 (May 9, 2017)

Yeh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 9, 2017)

Yep


----------



## lars708 (May 9, 2017)

Y e a h


----------



## Mink777 (May 9, 2017)

No.


----------



## lars708 (May 9, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Twix (May 9, 2017)

I've seen ya around!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 9, 2017)

Yes


----------



## AngelBunny (May 9, 2017)

lots of times


----------



## Lightspring (May 9, 2017)

Nope


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 9, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Mars Adept (May 10, 2017)

Yes, very much.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2017)

Yep


----------



## lars708 (May 10, 2017)

You are everywhere


----------



## Rabirin (May 10, 2017)

yup!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2017)

Little bit.


----------



## Fleshy (May 10, 2017)

Yeah!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2017)

Not too much, but yeah.


----------



## Mink777 (May 11, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Espurr (May 11, 2017)

Uh
Yeahmaybeprobablyidontknowprobablykindayesmaybeyeah


----------



## lars708 (May 11, 2017)

I have defs seen u


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2017)

Ye


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 11, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Mars Adept (May 11, 2017)

yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Mink777 (May 11, 2017)

Uh huh.


----------



## Bcat (May 11, 2017)

yesss


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2017)

Yeppers


----------



## Mars Adept (May 12, 2017)

yes


----------



## Lightspring (May 12, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Rabirin (May 12, 2017)

Yup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 12, 2017)

No?


----------



## Rabirin (May 12, 2017)

offended but yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 12, 2017)

I just don't see you outside of the Basement... XD


----------



## Goth (May 13, 2017)

yup


----------



## Bcat (May 13, 2017)

I don't think so


----------



## moonford (May 13, 2017)

Yes. c;


----------



## tae (May 13, 2017)

i don't think so :O


----------



## Goth (May 13, 2017)

yes


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 13, 2017)

Am I...?


----------



## Espurr (May 13, 2017)

People seem indifferent about you from what little I've seen.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 13, 2017)

think i saw you once or twice lol


----------



## Goth (May 13, 2017)

no


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 13, 2017)

nope


----------



## Bcat (May 13, 2017)

yes


----------



## Goth (May 13, 2017)

yes


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 13, 2017)

I've heard a lot of stuff about you...


----------



## Bowie (May 13, 2017)

I'd say so.


----------



## moonford (May 13, 2017)

yeee


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## moonford (May 14, 2017)

yes yes yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2017)

Indeed.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 14, 2017)

I dont know what to post here since I think Im not famous just known XD


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 14, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2017)

Ninja'd.  Lol.  Yep!


----------



## Bowie (May 15, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 15, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## hestu (May 16, 2017)

Yep


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

I think I'm somewhat famous now XD

EDIT: Oops sorry forgot your supposed to say about the person above


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 16, 2017)

Lol, I've seen you.


----------



## Bowie (May 16, 2017)

Yes!

(You were supposed to say whether the person above you is famous or not, though.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 16, 2017)

Hehe, happens to me all the time.  You're definitely famous!


----------



## moonford (May 16, 2017)

Yes


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Somewhat famous


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 16, 2017)

Maybe


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Yes, famous because Marshal fangirl #1


----------



## moonford (May 17, 2017)

No...


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Nope


----------



## NathanBros (May 17, 2017)

Nah...


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2017)

A few times but not a lot.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

Dont think so


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2017)

Not until recently. You seem to have kinda popped out of nowhere lol


----------



## Nele (May 22, 2017)

No but I just got back on the site hehe


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 22, 2017)

Don't remember seeing you around


----------



## Nele (May 22, 2017)

Nope same with you hehe ;p


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 22, 2017)

I've been around alot recently, but before that I was inactive for awhile


----------



## hestu (May 22, 2017)

yep!


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 22, 2017)

Yaaaaa


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 22, 2017)

A little well known :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 22, 2017)

You're getting more famous every day.


----------



## Captain James (May 22, 2017)

I can tell you're highly trained in Marshal Arts, that's how popular you are.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 22, 2017)

I don't think I've seen you around before.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 22, 2017)

I've seen you before :3


----------



## Corrie (May 22, 2017)

I've seen you!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 22, 2017)

I've seen you around alot too!


----------



## Ichiban (May 22, 2017)

You're all around the forums :3


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 22, 2017)

Yeah I make my way around :3 I've seen you a few places too though


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 22, 2017)

Yes  I see you lots nowadays!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 22, 2017)

I've seen you alot too!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 23, 2017)

Oh boi of I had a nickel for every time I saw you on here...


----------



## lars708 (May 23, 2017)

Yessssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ichiban (May 23, 2017)

Never seen you around... you seem cool tho


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 23, 2017)

Boi


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 23, 2017)

Pretty famous.


----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Nele (May 23, 2017)

not yet haha


----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2017)

Nein.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

yooo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 24, 2017)

Judging from the amount of posts you have, I'd have to say yes.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

yeye ye


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (May 24, 2017)

I've seen a few posts of yours, so your not too famous but not unfamous


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

Lovebuggyxo said:


> I've seen a few posts of yours, so your not too famous but not unfamous



Hah well I have been off for a while, guess you're new so no.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 24, 2017)

Havent seen you around until the last day or so


----------



## Mink777 (May 24, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Psydye (May 24, 2017)

No.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 24, 2017)

Not sure, don't think so


----------



## Mink777 (May 24, 2017)

Yes,


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 24, 2017)

Well of course I know you lol


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 24, 2017)

Pretty famous imo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 24, 2017)

Yes I've been seeing way too much of you lately xDDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

not that that's a bad thing


----------



## Nele (May 24, 2017)

Not yet ^^


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 24, 2017)

Not really, I've seen you a couple times though


----------



## forestyne (May 24, 2017)

yeah, i've seen you around quite a lot.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 24, 2017)

Seen you a few times


----------



## Nele (May 25, 2017)

Yes ^^


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2017)

No.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 25, 2017)

I've seen you about 2-3 times.


----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2017)

Think I've seen you several times.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 25, 2017)

Not really yet


----------



## allainah (Jun 11, 2017)

^^^ yes, I always see you Issi


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 11, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 11, 2017)

yup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2017)

Indeed!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jun 14, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 14, 2017)

All the time


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 14, 2017)

this is the first time i have seen you


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 14, 2017)

New to me.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm not sure....'recognize the avatar but not the name...so, I guess so..?


----------



## Moonliet (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2017)

I do!


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes, a lot recently,


----------



## Moonliet (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes! I see you around all the time.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 14, 2017)

Yep I've seen you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 14, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 14, 2017)

yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jun 15, 2017)

nope

edit: the person above me before was different???? um but XSuperMario64x, yes, you are famous on tbt haha


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2017)

no


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 15, 2017)

Ye


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2017)

Absolutely!


----------



## Duzzel (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm afraid I don't recognize you ~


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 15, 2017)

No.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2017)

Once or twice.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 15, 2017)

Yeah, I've seen you plenty times since way back.


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2017)

I've seen you around before


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 15, 2017)

yes


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes


----------



## estetica (Jun 15, 2017)

i just joined so no


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 15, 2017)

yup


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2017)

Nope


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Skyberry924 (Jun 15, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 15, 2017)

nope


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes


----------



## allainah (Jun 15, 2017)

^ yeah I see you all the time  ur a superstar


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 15, 2017)

First time for me but that's just me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 16, 2017)

Yeah, I've seen you!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

no **** sherlock


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 16, 2017)

Who the hell are you?


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 16, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 16, 2017)

Yep


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

yoo


----------



## spookycipher (Jun 16, 2017)

no, iv nvr seen u before actually :0


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 16, 2017)

I've never seen you before either, so no.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

yes


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 16, 2017)

yesss


----------



## allainah (Jun 16, 2017)

Senshi said:


> yesss



I think I have? you dont have a profile pic so it makes it harder to remember

edit: nvm it just wasnt showing. yeah ive seen you before!


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 16, 2017)

yes!! you bought my cherry collectible


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 16, 2017)

Hmm...not really.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 16, 2017)

Yep ... loves little Marshall Fluff Butt


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 16, 2017)

Very famous.  Great artist, too!


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 16, 2017)

Yes, a lot.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 16, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

yes ...


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 17, 2017)

Yeah!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 17, 2017)

yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

I wanna say kind of.


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 18, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Mhmm.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 18, 2017)

yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Indeed.


----------



## Cascade (Jun 18, 2017)

yup


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 18, 2017)

yeeeep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

Getting there!


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 19, 2017)

I've seen you 'round the neighborhood.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 19, 2017)

I haven't seen you around a lot but you seem like a friendly person n.n


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2017)

Think I've seen you once or twice.


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 19, 2017)

Havent  seen you before.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2017)

May have seen you, the 4 Pikachu eggs seem familiar.


----------



## allainah (Jun 19, 2017)

yeah i've seen you multiple times


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

Yep.  We've even traded a couple of times.


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes I've seen you a couple of times  we've never traded though but you're really nice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

I haven't seen you?


----------



## allainah (Jun 19, 2017)

i've seen both of you ^^

also i love your username @ikeafanboy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

I've seen you!


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 19, 2017)

allainah said:


> i've seen both of you ^^
> 
> also i love your username @ikeafanboy


thank you omg, I've seen you around too


----------



## Cascade (Jun 19, 2017)

nope o;


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

You're definitely famous.


----------



## iuuv (Jun 20, 2017)

ive seen you


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2017)

Not sure...might've.


----------



## iuuv (Jun 20, 2017)

Yeah, last thread I looked at lol


----------



## Dim (Jun 20, 2017)

Nope


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## kelpy (Jul 5, 2017)

Yup~


----------



## Psydye (Jul 5, 2017)

Once or twice..I think.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 5, 2017)

I've seen you loads of times all over the fourms


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

yea


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 5, 2017)

Yeeesss I've seen you everywhere haha ^^


----------



## tae (Jul 5, 2017)

nope


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

yes man


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 5, 2017)

Since you're an old user, yes.


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 5, 2017)

Yup


----------



## StarUrchin (Jul 5, 2017)

no. but im glad I know you know. #haikyuuuuuuuuu


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 5, 2017)

I've seen you a couple times!


----------



## Sanrio (Jul 5, 2017)

of course, i've seen you like pretty much everywhere


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

Yeah, I've seen you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

*cough* yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

Oh, hell yes.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 5, 2017)

Yes


----------



## fruitbroker (Jul 5, 2017)

yes


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 5, 2017)

I don't think I've seen you around yet!


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jul 5, 2017)

Yup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 5, 2017)

Not seen you around. 

(Never really on so I'm probably biased lol)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

I have no idea who you are.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 5, 2017)

I've seen you pretty frequently here


----------



## twins (Jul 5, 2017)

I've seen you mainly here on the basement boards.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 5, 2017)

No.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 5, 2017)

I've seen you from somewhere.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

Yeah, I've seen you.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 5, 2017)

Yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

Mhmm.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 5, 2017)

Way too often x)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

Haha, yes.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 5, 2017)

Seen you all over these forums


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 5, 2017)

Not really...? ;;; v;;


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 5, 2017)

Don't think I've seen you yet


----------



## Dim (Jul 5, 2017)

Seen you a couple of times


----------



## toadsworthy (Jul 5, 2017)

I know youuuuuu, we played in smash


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 5, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 5, 2017)

Seen you many times


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

A little bit, yeah.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 5, 2017)

Duh! Holy crap it's like every forum I click on you've already commented


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

You could say I'm pretty active around here lol.  Yeah, I've seen you lots!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 6, 2017)

I've seen you many times here in practically every fourm


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 6, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jul 6, 2017)

You've given yourself quite a reputation, that's for sure.


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes


----------



## kelpy (Jul 6, 2017)

Not really D:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 6, 2017)

You're pretty new to me.


----------



## Sanrio (Jul 6, 2017)

you are actually, everwhere.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 6, 2017)

You too!


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 6, 2017)

You third! Seen you everywhere lol


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 6, 2017)

Haven't really seen you much


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 6, 2017)

Seen you a few times!


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 6, 2017)

Oh man I see you a lot


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 6, 2017)

I seen ya once or twice


----------



## fruitbroker (Jul 6, 2017)

yes i've seen you like everywhere


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 6, 2017)

Yep, definitely saw you at least once now :b


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 6, 2017)

I think I've seen you a few times, not many though


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 6, 2017)

Heck yah I've seen ya around


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 6, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 6, 2017)

kinda have seen around before? lol


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 6, 2017)

Sure as heck I've seen ya


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes c:


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 6, 2017)

Yessir!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 6, 2017)

Indeed!


----------



## Zerous (Jul 6, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 6, 2017)

^ I've seen you at least 4 times now.


----------



## tae (Jul 6, 2017)

nopeeee


----------



## Zerous (Jul 6, 2017)

No, sorry


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 7, 2017)

Don't believe I've seen you before


----------



## tae (Jul 7, 2017)

maybe once iirc.


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2017)

I think so


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 7, 2017)

Yeah, of course!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 7, 2017)

See you practically everywhere


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 7, 2017)

Yeah, you're pretty famous. See you around occasionally


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 7, 2017)

I've seen you a lot


----------



## BasicallyAndrei (Jul 7, 2017)

No. I just joined today


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2017)

In that case welcome to TBT!


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 7, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 7, 2017)

Not as much now, but of course I know you


----------



## Zerous (Jul 7, 2017)

I've seen you around


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jul 7, 2017)

No, I'm kinda newbie.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2017)

yea boi guzma


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 7, 2017)

Hmmm.. nope, haven't seen you yet _(or I just don't remember..)_


----------



## Zerous (Jul 7, 2017)

I don't think so.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 7, 2017)

I haven't seen you around


----------



## Zerous (Jul 7, 2017)

I've seen you.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 7, 2017)

I remember you from back then.  : D


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 7, 2017)

Yah, I've seen you :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 7, 2017)

Yep


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 7, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 7, 2017)

A little


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 7, 2017)

Yeah, more back then
BOI U CRAZY IF U THINK IT'S A LITTLE lmao


----------



## Zerous (Jul 7, 2017)

Yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 7, 2017)

No?


----------



## Zerous (Jul 7, 2017)

I haven't spoken to you but I've definitely seen you around.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 7, 2017)

No, I wouldn't say so.


----------



## Zerous (Jul 7, 2017)

No.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 7, 2017)

Yeah c;


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 7, 2017)

Helllll yeah


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 7, 2017)

Yasss


----------



## namiieco (Jul 7, 2017)

yep!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 7, 2017)

Nope 
But I like the "Nami" in your name :b


----------



## Zerous (Jul 7, 2017)

In the last few hours I've seen you a lot :b


----------



## kelpy (Jul 7, 2017)

not really :c


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2017)

No.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 7, 2017)

Yess


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 7, 2017)

Yasss


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 7, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2017)

Nope


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 7, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 8, 2017)

yes


----------



## tae (Jul 8, 2017)

nope


----------



## Zerous (Jul 8, 2017)

Not really.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 8, 2017)

no


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 8, 2017)

Hm.... I saw your signature for sure, so must've seen you!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 8, 2017)

Yep! I've seen ya around


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 8, 2017)

Yep, lots!


----------



## Kevinnn (Jul 8, 2017)

yess


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 8, 2017)

We've traded a lot, so yeah lol.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 8, 2017)

See you in practically every fourm


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 8, 2017)

Yep!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 8, 2017)

We've traded at least 3 different times


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 8, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 8, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 8, 2017)

I've never seen you before in my life dude
No idea


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 8, 2017)

I get a feeling I've seen you before.  You look vaguely familiar...


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 9, 2017)

yes


----------



## Zerous (Jul 9, 2017)

No.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

Only seen you recently.


----------



## candxur (Jul 9, 2017)

most likely not


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

No


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 9, 2017)

Yep!!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 9, 2017)

yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

Mhmm.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 9, 2017)

Yes...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 9, 2017)

I've seen you.


----------



## Zerous (Jul 10, 2017)

Yep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 10, 2017)

You really like the Basement.


----------



## piske (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 10, 2017)

Never seen you


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 10, 2017)

I saw you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Mandip (Jul 10, 2017)

I hath seen none of ya, but I just started so I'll prob be seeing a lot of a lot of peeps


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2017)

yeeee


----------



## candxur (Jul 10, 2017)

yeah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 10, 2017)

No


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2017)

Ye ^^


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 10, 2017)

Super ye


----------



## candxur (Jul 10, 2017)

yeah


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 10, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 10, 2017)

Yesss


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 10, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2017)

yepperoni


----------



## piske (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes ma'am!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2017)

yeppp!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 10, 2017)

yeeee


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm sorry, have we met?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 11, 2017)

see practically everywhere


----------



## oliversacnl (Jul 11, 2017)

Yeah, I've seen you! We guessed each other's ages in that thread a few moments ago.


----------



## Dim (Jul 11, 2017)

A few times


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 11, 2017)

Yessss


----------



## Dim (Jul 11, 2017)

Oh, only a little


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 11, 2017)

I've seen you pretty often


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2017)

A few times.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 12, 2017)

Oui, I saw you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 12, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 12, 2017)

Yussssssssssss


----------



## Bowie (Jul 12, 2017)

Getting there!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

Ye ^^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 12, 2017)

Very famous!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 13, 2017)

Same to you!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

yissssss


----------



## Zeldagurlfan1 (Jul 13, 2017)

seen u^
:V


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2017)

Not yet!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 13, 2017)

Obviously!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 13, 2017)

yes


----------



## candxur (Jul 13, 2017)

nope


----------



## frogpup (Jul 13, 2017)

nope!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 13, 2017)

Nope


----------



## candxur (Jul 13, 2017)

yeah


----------



## Psydye (Jul 13, 2017)

No.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 13, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 13, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Jacob (Jul 13, 2017)

yea


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 13, 2017)

Heck yeahhhhhh


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 13, 2017)

yes


----------



## amazonevan19 (Jul 13, 2017)

nah


----------



## Psydye (Jul 13, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 13, 2017)

Yep


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 14, 2017)

yes


----------



## kuri_kame (Jul 14, 2017)

Yes I have


----------



## Dim (Jul 14, 2017)

I believe so.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 14, 2017)

Yup, loads of times


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 15, 2017)

Yes


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 15, 2017)

Who is this squirrel obsessed gal? Nope, never seen this person before


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2017)

And I've definitely never seen you before either


----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 15, 2017)

Indeed.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 15, 2017)

See you EVERYWHERE XD


----------



## axo (Jul 15, 2017)

yeah pretty much


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 15, 2017)

Not sure xD I don't think so yet?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 15, 2017)

obviously


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Meh


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 15, 2017)

Don't believe so.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 15, 2017)

I haven't seen you around


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 15, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 15, 2017)

I don't mean to brag, but although I'm not famous on TBT I was at the top of the food chain in middle school through the end of high school. I hung out with the cool kids, because the cool kids know how to fit in. 

That last part was a reference to a song.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 15, 2017)

The wizard is definitely


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 15, 2017)

I think so :3


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Yes


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 15, 2017)

Yup


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 15, 2017)

I don't think so, nice to meet you!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 15, 2017)

Yeah, many times


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 15, 2017)

I see you around a bunch now :3


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Yepp


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 15, 2017)

Yes I know u <3


----------



## macaire (Jul 15, 2017)

Nope never but I love your name.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 16, 2017)

Kinda?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 16, 2017)

A little?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh yeah!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 16, 2017)

Yes, very!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 16, 2017)

Almost even the most famous, imo


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2017)

I've seen you maybe about twice.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 16, 2017)

Yep, I've seen you!


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 16, 2017)

I started June 21st and I'd like to say that due to current events I've become a little more well known, but I wouldn't say I'm famous.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 16, 2017)

The idea is to say if the person above you is famous!  Yeah, let's just say we're not strangers.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 16, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The idea is to say if the person above you is famous!  Yeah, let's just say we're not strangers.



Oh. I must not have fully comprehended the instructions. I'd say you're pretty famous as I see you EVERYWHERE on here.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeee B)


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 16, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Yeee B)



https://youtu.be/q6EoRBvdVPQ

I see you rather often around TBT.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 16, 2017)

Nope


----------



## ponyotheorange (Jul 16, 2017)

i think so? maybe? i don't pay attention well. your signature looks familiar though.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 16, 2017)

I don't think so?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Yep


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 17, 2017)

I can't recall.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2017)

nah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Nope, never heard of you.


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 17, 2017)

yes, many times

i wouldn't miss that signature anywhere


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 17, 2017)

Nope


----------



## candxur (Jul 17, 2017)

nope


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 17, 2017)

yes


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 17, 2017)

Yes c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Yes!  And might I add, you're a very talented pixel artist as well.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 17, 2017)

Yeeep.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Nope.  You're new, though.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 17, 2017)

a man can dream


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 17, 2017)

Newbie, so ehh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Hmm.  You look vaguely familiar...


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 18, 2017)

Many times


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

I think somewhat


----------



## macaire (Jul 18, 2017)

Everywhere


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

Don't think so


----------



## macaire (Jul 18, 2017)

What about now im talking to you on at least 2 other threads.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

A little


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 19, 2017)

Yep, pretty famous!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 19, 2017)

Very famous ^_^ and fabulous


----------



## Flare (Jul 19, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 19, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 19, 2017)

pretty much every single basement thread I see you


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 19, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2017)

don't think so unless you changed username at some point


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 19, 2017)

Nope I've never changed my username before.
And yes I've seen you around


----------



## candxur (Jul 19, 2017)

i don't think so?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 19, 2017)

Kind of?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 19, 2017)

Yee


----------



## Biancasbotique (Jul 19, 2017)

yes i see her!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 19, 2017)

Not really.


----------



## candxur (Jul 19, 2017)

yeah


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 19, 2017)

haven't seen you around before


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 19, 2017)

Not sure?


----------



## Locket (Jul 19, 2017)

who are you?? i've never seen you before


----------



## candxur (Jul 19, 2017)

don't think so ?


----------



## Locket (Jul 19, 2017)

yeah i've never seen you before either


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 19, 2017)

Yup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 19, 2017)

Have we met?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 19, 2017)

100% never saw :^)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 19, 2017)

Same to you...


----------



## kelpy (Jul 20, 2017)

ive seen you a lot in teh past but, not recently


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2017)

Certainly


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 20, 2017)

Hmm...not sure.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 20, 2017)

I only came back about a week ago, but you seem to be everywhere haha


----------



## piske (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes, but I hadn't seen you for some time!


----------



## Pop-tart (Jul 20, 2017)

Ye once


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2017)

Nope


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 21, 2017)

Seriously, who hasn't seen you?  Lol.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 21, 2017)

You're everywhere cri


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 21, 2017)

who?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 21, 2017)

I end up seeing you in pretty much every single thread


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 21, 2017)

Yaa, I saw you :3


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 21, 2017)

Yeah! :0


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 21, 2017)

Yeaa


----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2017)

No, don't believe so.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 21, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Nope!

Not yet!

-wink-


----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2017)

Yeah, a couple times.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 21, 2017)

Duhhhhh


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 21, 2017)

i remember seeing you around, so yes


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 21, 2017)

Nope, I don't think so :0


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 21, 2017)

not really


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## tifachu (Jul 21, 2017)

Plenty xD


----------



## Biancasbotique (Jul 21, 2017)

I love her pink colors and her avatar and signature


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 21, 2017)

I'd say you're not really famous yet, but you're getting there.


----------



## Pearls (Jul 21, 2017)

yep!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 21, 2017)

see you posting here a lot so yes


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 21, 2017)

Yup c:


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jul 21, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 21, 2017)

I feel like I saw you one or two times but have no honest idea where you post lol


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes, I see you a lot on the basement xD


----------



## Pearls (Jul 21, 2017)

nope


----------



## Biancasbotique (Jul 21, 2017)

i dont know yet but hello!!


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 21, 2017)

No


----------



## candxur (Jul 21, 2017)

nope


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 21, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Pearls (Jul 21, 2017)

yep, a few times!


----------



## tifachu (Jul 21, 2017)

yep !


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes,


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 21, 2017)

I've seen you, but not that much.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 21, 2017)

I can't say that I've seen you around before.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 21, 2017)

Nope.  Never seen you.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 21, 2017)

yeah


----------



## candxur (Jul 21, 2017)

yeah


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 21, 2017)

been seeing you more recently so yes


----------



## tifachu (Jul 21, 2017)

yeah im seeing u a lot


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 21, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 22, 2017)

not really


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 22, 2017)

Nope


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 22, 2017)

No.


----------



## Trip (Jul 22, 2017)

yes


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 22, 2017)

Nope :0


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 22, 2017)

I think I've seen you a few times


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 22, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## Chick (Jul 22, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yeah



I think I did a trade with you, or you ordered from me, or I ordered from you...
but I swear I've seen you before


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 22, 2017)

Yes yes yes, I just sold some things to them a few hours ago!! (I got 600k igb, it was a great deal  )


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 22, 2017)

Nope


----------



## candxur (Jul 22, 2017)

yeah


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 22, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 22, 2017)

I'm seeing you everywhere!


----------



## Trip (Jul 22, 2017)

No


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 22, 2017)

^ About twice


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 22, 2017)

I don't believe I have


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 22, 2017)

I've seen you a bit.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2017)

yesss


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 22, 2017)

I've seen you a bunch!


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 22, 2017)

Yup!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 22, 2017)

Yep c:


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 22, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Yep c:


I think somewhere....


----------



## Bowie (Jul 22, 2017)

Not yet!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 22, 2017)

Whaaat? Seriously? I see you everywhere but you haven't seen me?


----------



## Trip (Jul 22, 2017)

yes


----------



## Dim (Jul 22, 2017)

No.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 22, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Irelia (Jul 22, 2017)

yepppp cause you're a good artist


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 22, 2017)

Yep lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 23, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Dim (Jul 23, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Pearls (Jul 23, 2017)

Yep


----------



## Psydye (Jul 23, 2017)

Not sure...maybe once?


----------



## galacticity (Jul 23, 2017)

yeah!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2017)

yupp


----------



## Bowie (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 23, 2017)

i think so?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

Yeah.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

yepppperoni


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 24, 2017)

yeah


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

I wish!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 24, 2017)

Kinda lol


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 24, 2017)

yes


----------



## Pop-tart (Jul 24, 2017)

Ye


----------



## tifachu (Jul 24, 2017)

Nope, this is my ever first time seeing you!


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2017)

Yep


----------



## Kip (Jul 26, 2017)

Yup


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes !


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

Yeah.


----------



## candxur (Jul 26, 2017)

yeah


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 26, 2017)

yeah


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 26, 2017)

ye


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Yep


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 26, 2017)

Hey

And yes


----------



## 2004gus (Jul 26, 2017)

I've never heard of all of you before I joined this thread


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Once, but yes. 
I love polar bears by the way.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 26, 2017)

rip yunamoon

Yes


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

mhm


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

A few times now.


----------



## Kip (Jul 27, 2017)

Yes, this would make the forth time. (recently anyway. I might have seen you back in the day)


----------



## tifachu (Jul 27, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Uh-huh


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 27, 2017)

Hey


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Biancasbotique (Jul 27, 2017)

First time seeing you! hi!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

A couple times maybe?


----------



## lumenue (Jul 27, 2017)

I feel like I see you all the time in the Basement, so totally!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Definitely!


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 27, 2017)

Yes c;


----------



## Roserra (Jul 27, 2017)

...never seen you - apart from now xD


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 27, 2017)

Nope


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 27, 2017)

Si c:


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Indeed.


----------



## Pop-tart (Jul 27, 2017)

Ye


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

A couple times.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 27, 2017)

Yep


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 27, 2017)

No


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 27, 2017)

Yep


----------



## marshm3llow (Jul 27, 2017)

never have i ever. i mean i'm sorta new ahahaha


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 27, 2017)

No lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Alien52 (Jul 27, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 27, 2017)

Well you just joined so no


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 27, 2017)

Yep


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Jul 28, 2017)

Oh hell nah, I quite literately disappeared since last October, so I haven't seen anybody lol


----------



## 50m4ra (Jul 28, 2017)

Just saw you in "your banned!" So yea!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 28, 2017)

Yeah, I think so


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 28, 2017)

Yes c:


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 28, 2017)

I've seen you pretty often


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 28, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Pop-tart (Jul 28, 2017)

Ye


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 28, 2017)

Oui c:


----------



## bryantastic (Jul 28, 2017)

I don't think so... ;/


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 28, 2017)

Yup! In my book!


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 28, 2017)

yas


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Recently, I've seen you a couple times.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2017)

yessss


----------



## candxur (Jul 28, 2017)

yeah!


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 28, 2017)

Yeppers. I've seen you around a lot.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 28, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 28, 2017)

Never seen you.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 28, 2017)

Yep even though you won't let me win ;-;


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 28, 2017)

Yeah I have seen you a lot


----------



## candxur (Jul 28, 2017)

I don't think so, no


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Yeah.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 29, 2017)

Very much so.


----------



## Trip (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 29, 2017)

Nope


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 29, 2017)

yes!


----------



## Trip (Jul 29, 2017)

nope


----------



## Aazia (Jul 29, 2017)

Noope


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 29, 2017)

yip


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 29, 2017)

Nope ;x


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

A couple times..


----------



## boring (Jul 29, 2017)

I usually see ya lurking around the basement


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 29, 2017)

Mhmm!


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 29, 2017)

Never seen you before, so probably not, sorry.


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 29, 2017)

couple timessss


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 29, 2017)

Never seen you before


----------



## wizard (Jul 29, 2017)

I've seen you


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 29, 2017)

I just saw you


----------



## tifachu (Jul 29, 2017)

yes daddy


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 29, 2017)

I've seen you a lot! ^^


----------



## candxur (Jul 29, 2017)

yeah!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 29, 2017)

Don't think so


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 29, 2017)

Definitely!


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes c:


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 29, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Zex (Jul 29, 2017)

Nope sorry!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## wizard (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Zex (Jul 29, 2017)

Get outttaa here man im famous!!


----------



## wizard (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 29, 2017)

Not sure xD


----------



## Kazelle (Jul 29, 2017)

i see you alot ;o;


----------



## Pop-tart (Jul 29, 2017)

Nop


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 29, 2017)

Only once


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 29, 2017)

Never have I seen you before now.


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 30, 2017)

I have never seen you before in my life


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 30, 2017)

Once, just a few minutes ago


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 30, 2017)

A few times, mostly recently right now!


----------



## wizard (Jul 30, 2017)

Yes


----------



## candxur (Jul 30, 2017)

don't think i've ever seen you


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 30, 2017)

Yep


----------



## alesha (Jul 30, 2017)

I think maybe once?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2017)

yersh


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

I believe I have seen you quite a few times.


----------



## wizard (Jul 30, 2017)

Yes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 5, 2017)

Oh yeah, the Tia person xDDD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 5, 2017)

Uh, yeah.  Lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2017)

yes


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 5, 2017)

Yup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 5, 2017)

Hmm...not really.


----------



## CaramelCookie (Sep 5, 2017)

Yes, the Marshal girl


----------



## Shayden (Sep 5, 2017)

i soooorta remember you? maybe?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 5, 2017)

Yes


----------



## dedenne (Sep 5, 2017)

idk

never really seen you haha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 5, 2017)

Same you're new to me lol.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 5, 2017)

i see you every day im on here, not that thats a bad thing


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 5, 2017)

I've actually never seen you before. (Or just a different avatar or Sig?)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 5, 2017)

Yep, I've seen you.


----------



## piske (Sep 5, 2017)

Yes, ofc!


----------



## Shayden (Sep 5, 2017)

dont think i've ever met you!


----------



## _Dentata (Sep 5, 2017)

first time I've seen you


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 5, 2017)

I know I've seen you around here before!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 5, 2017)

I don't think I've seen you before


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 5, 2017)

I haven't seen you either


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 5, 2017)

Definitely seen you


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 5, 2017)

Seen you multiple times.


----------



## Cress (Sep 5, 2017)

You signed up a single day after me ofc I remember you lol


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Sep 5, 2017)

I've never seen you


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 5, 2017)

yup!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 5, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 5, 2017)

ye ^^


----------



## Cascade (Sep 5, 2017)

yup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 5, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Shayden (Sep 5, 2017)

above me is this hilarious little -

yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 5, 2017)

Yes, person who appreciates my sarcastic humor.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 5, 2017)

yeah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 5, 2017)

Mhmm.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 5, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2017)

yush


----------



## Chick (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheila, you can't get away with shipping fees.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2017)

this is not the troll thread dude and yes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 6, 2017)

Yas


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2017)

A couple times I think.


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 6, 2017)

You are totally famous!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 6, 2017)

****ing Tia lover...


----------



## namiieco (Sep 6, 2017)

of course


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2017)

Hmm..I think so?


----------



## Pearls (Sep 6, 2017)

i don't think so


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 6, 2017)

I've seen you a couple of times.


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 6, 2017)

Is it possible for you to be unknown?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 6, 2017)

Ah, the famous Merengue hater.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2017)

Gladly supports Merengue cause she's obvs better


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 7, 2017)

Merengue supporter here as well! (I like strawberries more than tea )

Also, I've seen you multiple times already. Your a regular here like me!


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 7, 2017)

You're a regular around here, seen you countlesss times


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 7, 2017)

Same


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 7, 2017)

Yep, seen you!


----------



## cornimer (Sep 7, 2017)

Yup I see you all the time


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 7, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Merengue supporter here as well! (I like strawberries more than tea )
> 
> Also, I've seen you multiple times already. Your a regular here like me!


Wouldn't it be tea vs cake?

I've seen you a good amount


----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2017)

ye boi


----------



## goro (Sep 7, 2017)

i see you around here fairly often


----------



## Aronthaer (Sep 7, 2017)

I think I've seen you a few times.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 7, 2017)

seen the profile pic never seen you


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 7, 2017)

I BELIEVE i've seen you a couple of times.


----------



## Warrior (Sep 7, 2017)

yup, seen you, very memorable icon and signature


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 7, 2017)

Whoa, I got ninja'd.  Nope, who are you?


----------



## tifachu (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes. Lol


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 8, 2017)

yes


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2017)

Yah.


----------



## Rabirin (Sep 8, 2017)

yup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 8, 2017)

Yeah, I've seen you.


----------



## piske (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes, indeed!


----------



## CaramelCookie (Sep 8, 2017)

Never seen you before... nice avatar/sig, btw!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2017)

Don't think so.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 8, 2017)

i think i remember you


----------



## pizzapie44 (Sep 8, 2017)

yeah there isn't a single person on this forum that doesn't know my name! fame feels good, baaaabyyyyyyy!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 9, 2017)

Um...nope!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 9, 2017)

I never see you anymore (at least online) probably because Its 6:00 in the morning here, and I woke up at around 2 (which is NEVER my usual sleep schedule)

Before I get off topic... yes, your definitely recognizable (at least to me)


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 9, 2017)

Of course, _fellow splatoon weeb_


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 9, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Of course, _fellow splatoon weeb_



Lol. I can easily Recognize you because of your purple text ;P 

I see you also changed your pic and sig or is it just me?


----------



## unravel (Sep 9, 2017)

Not really


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Sep 9, 2017)

I may have seen you once. Did you change your ava?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 9, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Lol. I can easily Recognize you because of your purple text ;P
> 
> I see you also changed your pic and sig or is it just me?



Yep. I'm in the process of recreating my siggy and I couldn't wait to use my avatar 

--

Yep, I see you around a lot! And I've made avatars for you heh ^^"


----------



## Cascade (Sep 9, 2017)

nope


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 9, 2017)

nope! :0


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 9, 2017)

Yep


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 9, 2017)

Definitely lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 9, 2017)

Yessss


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2017)

I don't think so


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 9, 2017)

I think that's some dirty homeless person who lives near me.  Not sure, though.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 9, 2017)

Lol 
Still known you! (Need a new person to post!)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I think that's some dirty homeless person who lives near me.  Not sure, though.



Oh crap now you know I live near you? Are you stalking me??


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 9, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 10, 2017)

See you practically e v e r y w h e r e


----------



## dedenne (Sep 10, 2017)

Yup, definitely seen you


----------



## Farobi (Sep 10, 2017)

noooooo


----------



## Drokmar (Sep 10, 2017)

I might've seen you once...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 10, 2017)

Seen you a couple of times.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 10, 2017)

Yes, quite


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 10, 2017)

Not sure...


----------



## ashlif (Sep 10, 2017)

I've seen you so many times before.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 10, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 10, 2017)

Well, you're in practically every thread, so I've seen you m a n y times


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 10, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 10, 2017)

well, defiantly for sure


----------



## lemoncrossing (Sep 10, 2017)

yup yup


----------



## Cascade (Sep 10, 2017)

yup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 10, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Mario. (Sep 11, 2017)

No


----------



## cornimer (Sep 11, 2017)

No I don't remember seeing you before


----------



## dedenne (Sep 11, 2017)

I've never seen you before...


----------



## Elin1O (Sep 11, 2017)

No


----------



## dedenne (Sep 11, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 11, 2017)

Definitely nope.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 11, 2017)

I've seen you many times around here now


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 11, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 11, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 11, 2017)

Erm, nope!


----------



## Razpup (Sep 11, 2017)

Yeah, a few times.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 11, 2017)

Nah.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 11, 2017)

Yup!


----------



## doodle (Sep 11, 2017)

I don't think I've seen you around the particular sections I browse (though I see you are established), so I guess I have to say no? ;3;


----------



## lemoncrossing (Sep 12, 2017)

I think so!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2017)

nope?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Sep 12, 2017)

yup! we actually talked on my old ask thread a while ago, lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 12, 2017)

Maybe? I'm not sure LOL.


----------



## dedenne (Sep 12, 2017)

Nope


----------



## carp (Sep 12, 2017)

never seen ya


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 12, 2017)

See yo a lot!


----------



## dedenne (Sep 12, 2017)

Never seen you!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2017)

no or idk i dont really go the ac parts here so


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 12, 2017)

I can't remember, but I believe i've seen you a couple of times around the forums


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 12, 2017)

yep!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2017)

yush


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2017)

Yep


----------



## dedenne (Sep 13, 2017)

Well....
You're usually one of the top posters lol


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 13, 2017)

almost there


----------



## dedenne (Sep 13, 2017)

Never seen you!!!
I'm so sad -_-


----------



## carp (Sep 13, 2017)

dont remember seeing ya round kiddo


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 13, 2017)

Yeah.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Cascade (Sep 13, 2017)

absolutely


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 13, 2017)

ye


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 14, 2017)

I've seen you many times now


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

i see you in the basement the most


----------



## dedenne (Sep 14, 2017)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## carp (Sep 14, 2017)

seen ya once before


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

*yawn* I'm going to bed...
I've seen you so many times already


----------



## Aazia (Sep 14, 2017)

I've seen u at least 10 times ;p


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hmm... Did you just get back on? Havent seen you for a while.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Sep 14, 2017)

yup


----------



## dedenne (Sep 14, 2017)

Nope
Never seen u lol


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Yup ;3


----------



## cornimer (Sep 14, 2017)

Even though you're relatively new I've seen you a lot


----------



## dedenne (Sep 14, 2017)

Yup.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

no


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Yup. Congratulations on winning one of the events!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

(thanks!) 
and ye


----------



## dedenne (Sep 14, 2017)

Yup ^^


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Yup :3


----------



## Cascade (Sep 14, 2017)

yeah


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

yes


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

We need fresh meat! 

Yes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Kaey (Sep 14, 2017)

yes           ~


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

yes


----------



## locker (Sep 14, 2017)

yes


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Nope, for some reason?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 14, 2017)

yup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## cornimer (Sep 14, 2017)

Definitely


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

Yiss


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2017)

Mhmm.


----------



## goro (Sep 14, 2017)

yeah, i see you everywhere


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 15, 2017)

I think I've seen you a few times... Change your avatar?


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

ninja'd
a few times i think


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

In the basement


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

thats where i only see you too xD


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Lol.
I like the museum as well.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

still yes
i dont go to the museum really rip


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Yes
Yes
Yes


----------



## Apriiil (Sep 15, 2017)

Yes! All the time! So famous!


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Cascade (Sep 15, 2017)

sure


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

yes


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 15, 2017)

Yes.

I swear to god, its just misera and dedenne in this thread


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Yup!!!
Pretty much lol


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 15, 2017)

Yes.. Still trying to look for some1 new


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Yes.


Someone help me


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 15, 2017)

Yep, you got some cute art


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Yep!

Ty <3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 15, 2017)

I don't think so.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

a bit i think


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 16, 2017)

Yeah... *yawn*


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 16, 2017)

never seen you


----------



## dedenne (Sep 16, 2017)

Here we go again.
Yup


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 16, 2017)

Yupperz


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 16, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## dedenne (Sep 16, 2017)

Noope


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 16, 2017)

A little bit.


----------



## Aazia (Sep 17, 2017)

to many times xD


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 17, 2017)

Same


----------



## dedenne (Sep 17, 2017)

Saaaaame


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 17, 2017)

Nah.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 17, 2017)

Yep <3


----------



## dedenne (Sep 17, 2017)

Nope


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 17, 2017)

no.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Drokmar (Sep 17, 2017)

Many a time indeed!


----------



## dedenne (Sep 17, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Cascade (Sep 17, 2017)

yeah


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I've seen you at least a few times


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 17, 2017)

yeah


----------



## Allure (Sep 17, 2017)

Yes, I've seen you a few times


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 17, 2017)

I've seen you a few times so far


----------



## Shayden (Sep 17, 2017)

yup!


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 17, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Cascade (Sep 17, 2017)

yeah


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 18, 2017)

Yes, a fellow Splatoon fan :3


----------



## Mary (Sep 18, 2017)

I'd say so


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 18, 2017)

no


----------



## Mary (Sep 18, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 18, 2017)

No, ;-;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2017)

Pretty famous, yes.


----------



## dedenne (Sep 18, 2017)

Definitely


----------



## Arjh (Sep 18, 2017)

Nope and don't want to be


----------



## Biancasbotique (Sep 18, 2017)

Nope!


----------



## tifachu (Sep 18, 2017)

Yep


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 18, 2017)

Yep ;P


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 18, 2017)

i see you sometimes so yes


----------



## kelpy (Sep 18, 2017)

a little : o


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 18, 2017)

a few times


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 18, 2017)

I see you practically everywhere, so I'd say for sure


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 19, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2017)

yusss


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 19, 2017)

Yes indeed.


----------



## squidpops (Sep 19, 2017)

I see you around alot yup!


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 19, 2017)

Uh huh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 20, 2017)

Much famous. Very post.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 20, 2017)

Much post. Very famous.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 20, 2017)

yup


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 20, 2017)

ye


----------



## cornimer (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 20, 2017)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2017)

yes


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 20, 2017)

Yup of course :3


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 20, 2017)

Well, of course!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 20, 2017)

ya


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 20, 2017)

Um, yep!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 20, 2017)

Obviously.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 20, 2017)

Yep


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 20, 2017)

not at all :^)


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 21, 2017)

Oh yeah ^^^ you an MVP


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 21, 2017)

haha you flatter me

definitely seen you many times :3


----------



## lars708 (Sep 21, 2017)

I've seen u around


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Sep 21, 2017)

haven't seen you before


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 21, 2017)

I think ??


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2017)

yusss


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 21, 2017)

At 45,000 posts, everyone should know you by now.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Sep 21, 2017)

yes.

don?t like marshal though


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 21, 2017)

Ye


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 21, 2017)

Ysss


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 21, 2017)

Yep that there is my Tia-destroying buddy.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 21, 2017)

Now there's a user I see practically everywhere


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 21, 2017)

I would recognize that username wherever


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 22, 2017)

I've seen you already, yep!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 22, 2017)

Yeah, I've seen you a bit.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 22, 2017)

Yup. As always.


----------



## Aderyn (Sep 22, 2017)

nope, not familiar


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 22, 2017)

i dont think i have


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 22, 2017)

Same.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 22, 2017)

lmao who are you


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 22, 2017)

WHO ARE YOU?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 22, 2017)

Ayyy *finger guns*


----------



## Mink777 (Sep 22, 2017)

???


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 22, 2017)

no


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 22, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 22, 2017)

Hello again squid child


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 22, 2017)

certainly


----------



## Cascade (Sep 22, 2017)

yup


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 22, 2017)

I'd say for sure


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 22, 2017)

yes


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 22, 2017)

Still nope.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 22, 2017)

same goes for you


----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2017)

A couple of times now.


----------



## unravel (Sep 22, 2017)

same goes to you


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 22, 2017)

Of course you are,  you took  my waffles


----------



## oath2order (Sep 22, 2017)

duh


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 22, 2017)

ye


----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2017)

Refer to earlier post.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 22, 2017)

maybe.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 22, 2017)

Yep, definitely!


----------



## Farobi (Sep 23, 2017)

yes


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 23, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 23, 2017)

No, for some reason.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 23, 2017)

yes.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 23, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 23, 2017)

I want to say i've seen you somewhere, but not recently?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 23, 2017)

for sure!


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 23, 2017)

Yeeeeeea


----------



## ponyotheorange (Sep 23, 2017)

yes


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 23, 2017)

havent seen you before


----------



## Cascade (Sep 23, 2017)

yes


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 23, 2017)

No


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 23, 2017)

ye


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 23, 2017)

definitely


----------



## Mink777 (Sep 23, 2017)

No


----------



## niicokii (Sep 23, 2017)

nope


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2017)

You just joined today, so nope!  If you keep posting I'm sure you'll become famous eventually, though.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 23, 2017)

yup, the most famous member in TBT imo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2017)

Haha I don't know if that's a good thing or not.  Anyway, yeah you're famous.


----------



## Ackee (Sep 23, 2017)

yes, very famous imo!!!


----------



## Farobi (Sep 23, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 23, 2017)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## Ackee (Sep 23, 2017)

yes!! i see you around a lot!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 23, 2017)

Nah. I can tell your new here anyways ;P


----------



## Cascade (Sep 23, 2017)

Stay fresh


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 24, 2017)

You stay the same fellow Inkling,


----------



## Pearls (Sep 24, 2017)

yep


----------



## Cascade (Sep 24, 2017)

I don't think so.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 24, 2017)

はい


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 24, 2017)

Ye


----------



## Pearls (Sep 24, 2017)

i've seen you a few times


----------



## Captain James (Sep 24, 2017)

I don't believe we've met.

Hello! Nice to meet you.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 24, 2017)

Aye, Captain! Ye be known in these waters!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 24, 2017)

yes


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 24, 2017)

yes


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 24, 2017)

✌ ✌


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2017)

Yep!  Stay fresh.


----------



## Shayden (Sep 24, 2017)

yes! also i really love your new signatures?? wow


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 24, 2017)

Yep. Keep on dancin' Isabelle.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 24, 2017)

I'd say for sure, plenty of times


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Cascade (Sep 24, 2017)

yup


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 24, 2017)

yep, seeing constantly now


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 24, 2017)

yes


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 24, 2017)

yup


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 24, 2017)

I havent seen you for awhile. What've you been doing?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 25, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> I havent seen you for awhile. What've you been doing?



Yup, I've seen you plenty of times


And I've still been here, just not really been able to post as often as I'd like to because of school starting up again
I'm always going to be sticking around right here at TBT, just may be posting slightly less at times


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 25, 2017)

I saw you, yeah


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Sep 25, 2017)

definitely seen you before.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2017)

yeah ive seen ya


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 25, 2017)

Yup. *yawn*


----------



## dedenne (Sep 26, 2017)

Yup


----------



## WordKnight (Sep 26, 2017)

Nope


----------



## dedenne (Sep 26, 2017)

Heck nah
Edit: hit me with a friend request, your Avatar is amazing lol


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 26, 2017)

Yes

I wonder who's a bigger poster... GreatUsername or Dedenne, or Sheila?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 26, 2017)

Yup

And I guess it varies on the time since the forums, I'll check the post per day stat for everyone mentioned right now

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well, it's Shelia, no surpise there, with an average of 31 posts per day according for the site, I'm at 22, and Dedenne's at 14, and those are both pretty good, especially for the realativly small time we've spent on here compared to the other frequent-posters on here, so that's pretty good


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 26, 2017)

Yep, sure are!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 26, 2017)

Yeppers


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 26, 2017)

For sure


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 26, 2017)

Ya (took a three hour nap, ugh)


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 26, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Ya (took a three hour nap, ugh)



yes but i always confuse you with a different heyden that is more famous


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 26, 2017)

Yeah, he posts way more than me. Rip.


----------



## Zane (Sep 26, 2017)

i know every haeyden on this site


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 26, 2017)

yiss


----------



## Cascade (Sep 26, 2017)

yup


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 26, 2017)

You decided to get rid of your Splatoon theme? Rip.

Also, yes.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 26, 2017)

no, it says my signature was too large. It's not allowed in here i think.


----------



## Shayden (Sep 26, 2017)

yeah


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 26, 2017)

Yup


----------



## cornimer (Sep 27, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

Yeah
(all hail kracko)


----------



## Cascade (Sep 27, 2017)

yes


----------



## dedenne (Sep 27, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

No


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 27, 2017)

yep


----------



## Jacob (Sep 27, 2017)

Yea I know you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 27, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 27, 2017)

yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 27, 2017)

For sure.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 27, 2017)

yeah.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

Yup. ( your not going to post your sig? ;-; )


----------



## Cascade (Sep 27, 2017)

I did earler this moring


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

lol,  I didn't see. (Using chrome on chromebook, probably that's why. Finally getting out of school in another 6 minutes :L)

Yeet.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 27, 2017)

Yep, pretty often


----------



## EloquentElixir (Sep 27, 2017)

i see ur name literally on all the forum replies right now​


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

I've never seen you before (CAKE!)


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 27, 2017)

hey, of course I've seen you, we've all been lurking the basement threads together


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

My main haven is the basement. Other than that, I just laze around. (What is wrong with me? I insta-reply every time)

Yesh


----------



## Cascade (Sep 27, 2017)

yup 

Callie,Marie, Marina>Pearl


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

Callie and Marie will destroy Marina and Pearl in turf wars.
Marie has had her experience with chargers
Callie with rollers.

What skills does Off the Hook have, I wonder.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes

Callie<Marina<Marie<Pearl


----------



## dedenne (Sep 28, 2017)

Yup
Uhhh
#team callie


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 28, 2017)

See you everywhere too


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

Stap replying left and right, that's my job.

Yup


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 28, 2017)

For sure

Hey, it's been my job since the day I joined and it'll continue to be my job, but that doesn't mean I can't be the only one flooding the basement, you've gotta require at least one other person to post at crazy rates


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

OH RLY. ITS WAR TIME!

Yes.


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 28, 2017)

yeah you like splatoon a lot


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 29, 2017)

Yeah you like kracko too much.


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 29, 2017)

You can never get too engrossed with the easiest mirror.

Totally seen you! Thanks for saying bye.. for a bit...


----------



## dedenne (Sep 29, 2017)

Yuupe


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 29, 2017)

I see you about!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 29, 2017)

Actually never seen you before! Interesting.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 29, 2017)

Week, definitely a lot as of lately


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 29, 2017)

Same goes for you -.-


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 29, 2017)

yessss


----------



## Cascade (Sep 29, 2017)

not often.


----------



## Yuzu (Sep 29, 2017)

Yes pretty often than not


----------



## Paxx (Sep 29, 2017)

hmm, nope haven't seen you


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 29, 2017)

Yup


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 29, 2017)

Now, definitely so!


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 30, 2017)

Well, for sure


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 1, 2017)

definitely


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 1, 2017)

Yesh


----------



## Arckaniel (Oct 1, 2017)

Yepperz


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 1, 2017)

no


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 1, 2017)

I've seen you a lot lol, your signature gives me nightmares (jk jk)


----------



## Xandra (Oct 1, 2017)

nop


----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2017)

Doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 1, 2017)

Yeah, i have seen you few times.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

For sure!


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 1, 2017)

The greatest-username is unforgettable


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 1, 2017)

Yeah.


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 1, 2017)

yep


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 1, 2017)

I've not seen you yet  (Or atleast do not remember.)


----------



## niicokii (Oct 1, 2017)

have only seen you once or twice


----------



## Paxx (Oct 1, 2017)

dont think i have


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 1, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 1, 2017)

I've seen you like 3 times i think


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 1, 2017)

Not many times, your obviously new


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Oct 1, 2017)

Yeah a bunch


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 1, 2017)

Nope!


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

All the time, of course


----------



## Paxx (Oct 1, 2017)

yep, a couple of times!


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

Seen a few times


----------



## niicokii (Oct 1, 2017)

pretty popular


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

Don't think I've seen yet, welcome to the forums!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 1, 2017)

ya


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 1, 2017)

Abdolutely


----------



## TimTheCat (Oct 1, 2017)

A few times


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Oct 1, 2017)

Nope, welcome though.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

definitely!!


----------



## Cascade (Oct 1, 2017)

yeah


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

for sure!!


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 1, 2017)

would recognize them anywhere


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 2, 2017)

See you all the times


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 2, 2017)

I'd say posting 239 times in 1 day is pretty well-known


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 2, 2017)

I'd say posting 201 times a day is also well-known ?^?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 2, 2017)

I mean, I've never seen the daily post counter get that high, much less for 2 people in the 200's


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 2, 2017)

you're a big presence here, ms. marshalfan


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 2, 2017)

Definitely for sure


----------



## Cascade (Oct 2, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Paxx (Oct 2, 2017)

yasss


----------



## tae (Oct 2, 2017)

you're not familiar from what i remember.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 2, 2017)

i know you in the sense that i've seen you around a lot!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 2, 2017)

I've never seen you before! Interesting...


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 2, 2017)

Of course I've seen you...


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 2, 2017)

Ofc I've seen you as well lol


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 3, 2017)

Well, duh


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 3, 2017)

*yawn*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Woah, almost dazed out for a second. Yeah.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 3, 2017)

cue the endless cycle of us gong back and forth


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 3, 2017)

Nope


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 3, 2017)

ahhhh yeah


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 4, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 4, 2017)

Yes (like my new aesthetic? I'll change back to Splatoon later, this is pure gold)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 4, 2017)

Haha, nice! 

And yes


----------



## cornimer (Oct 4, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2017)

yes yes


----------



## tae (Oct 4, 2017)

yeeeeeee


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 4, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 4, 2017)

Ya


----------



## Aali (Oct 4, 2017)

yep


----------



## tae (Oct 4, 2017)

i think i remember your name. so yes, possibly.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 4, 2017)

Nope


----------



## dedenne (Oct 4, 2017)

Yup


----------



## tae (Oct 4, 2017)

noppp


----------



## Aali (Oct 4, 2017)

no


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 4, 2017)

Only once


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 4, 2017)

Sure are!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 4, 2017)

Do I remember you from somewhere?
CATCH THAT SMUGGLIN' DOG WITH MY BONES!


----------



## dedenne (Oct 4, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Aali (Oct 4, 2017)

Yes


----------



## dedenne (Oct 4, 2017)

Yus


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 4, 2017)

yep.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 4, 2017)

Yup


----------



## dedenne (Oct 4, 2017)

Y e s


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 4, 2017)

N o


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 4, 2017)

mmhmmm


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 4, 2017)

Uhhh I don't recognize you....


----------



## Paxx (Oct 4, 2017)

ive seen you once


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 4, 2017)

I've seen you twice (jk)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 4, 2017)

Yasss.


----------



## Mayor_of_Eden (Oct 4, 2017)

Yup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 4, 2017)

Can't say I've really seen you.


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 4, 2017)

I don't know if i'm famous on here?

I've been doing my part in the able sisters sub forums if that counts.

Does that count as being famous? :S


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 4, 2017)

I usuallyyy never look at the Able sister forums, So... No. Sorry lol


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 4, 2017)

Yes, very


----------



## dedenne (Oct 5, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 5, 2017)

Yup.


----------



## dedenne (Oct 5, 2017)

Yup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 5, 2017)

Kinda?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2017)

pois sim lolol


----------



## tae (Oct 5, 2017)

you'll always be the famous moko to me. <3


----------



## cornimer (Oct 5, 2017)

Yes, very famous


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 5, 2017)

Yeah,


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 5, 2017)

Well, duh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 5, 2017)

I would say so.


----------



## Shayden (Oct 5, 2017)

yes (also im in love with your signature?? everything about it)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 5, 2017)

Yep!  I like your signature too. c:


----------



## lemoncrossing (Oct 5, 2017)

obviously


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 5, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 5, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 5, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Paxx (Oct 5, 2017)

hmm, once maybe?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 6, 2017)

Multiple times by now. Starting to stay a little more inactive since there is no competition in the base me, and I'm really waiting for this road bundle so I can apply it to my town already -.-


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 6, 2017)

Well, for sure, and what are you talking about? Also like the whole profile pic change, nice for a bit of variety


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 6, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> Well, for sure, and what are you talking about? Also like the whole profile pic change, nice for a bit of variety



Yeah, I'm changing alot. I'm seriously picky (its like I'm never satisfied)

Ive been asking around for someone to make a Splatoon road a while back (September 10th?) And this guy drokmar agreed. I was really excited to get those paths. Around a week and a half later, he tells me he'll be gone for a week and a half because of work. I kinda got let down, but I'm still patiently waiting. Drokmar is back, and he said he'll be done by tommorow!


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 6, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Yeah, I'm changing alot. I'm seriously picky (its like I'm never satisfied)
> 
> Ive been asking around for someone to make a Splatoon road a while back (September 10th?) And this guy drokmar agreed. I was really excited to get those paths. Around a week and a half later, he tells me he'll be gone for a week and a half because of work. I kinda got let down, but I'm still patiently waiting. Drokmar is back, and he said he'll be done by tommorow!



Oh yeah, that's great! Glad to hear you're getting paths soonish hopefully, but don't let the wait get you down, I think I've traded with him before in the past and he's very trustworthy, should be worth you wait! Hey, new paths!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 6, 2017)

It I can even survive one more school day, it would make my weekend.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2017)

yess


----------



## Pop-tart (Oct 6, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 6, 2017)

Um...no?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 6, 2017)

I've seen you maybe once, or twice :^)


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 6, 2017)

*when you posted on all the threads, making it totally obvious*

*cough* excuse me. Yup


----------



## Maycee (Oct 6, 2017)

Yup


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 7, 2017)

Yeah, plenty of time even today, it's always great to see a freshly-joined active member!


----------



## Paxx (Oct 7, 2017)

totally


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 7, 2017)

Well, yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2017)

sim, lol


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 7, 2017)

everywhere


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 7, 2017)

Pretty famous, yes.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 7, 2017)

everywhere too

(I bet I've seen everyone active here except for new members)


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry my internet kinda sucks right now


----------



## Maycee (Oct 7, 2017)

seen you quite a few times c:


----------



## dedenne (Oct 7, 2017)

Not seen you before...
EDIT: you replied on my ask thread xD


----------



## Maycee (Oct 7, 2017)

I think i've seen you once or twice?


----------



## Paxx (Oct 7, 2017)

hmm, don't think so?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 7, 2017)

Well, for sure


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

Yep. *yawn*


----------



## Aderyn (Oct 7, 2017)

yes, everywhere


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 7, 2017)

I've seen you around a few times


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

Yup


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 7, 2017)

I've seen you around!


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 7, 2017)

For sure


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 7, 2017)

Yup, I've seen you a few times


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

Nope lololol


----------



## Maycee (Oct 7, 2017)

yup yup!


----------



## Paxx (Oct 7, 2017)

yas


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 7, 2017)

I've seen you a bit, but not a whole lot.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

Yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 7, 2017)

Obviously!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

Same to you too lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 7, 2017)

Yup!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 7, 2017)

I've seen you, yeah.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 7, 2017)

Most obvious.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 7, 2017)

yes


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Maycee (Oct 7, 2017)

ye c:


----------



## Cascade (Oct 8, 2017)

Nope.

Welcome to TBT :3


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks ^^

I don't think I've seen you yet (other than right now of course)


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

your popular, but not famous. LOLOLOL


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

I've probably seen you 20 times in the last five minutes


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Same to you. Sooner or later, I WILL NINJA YOU.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Is this a challenge?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Oh yes... Very much so


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Oh gosh... I should really stop posting on this thread...

do i even need to say i've seen you for like the 139835984956320476th time


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

you've certainly posted alot more than me today... like what, 85 today?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

I think over a hundred  wow okay then


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 8, 2017)

Seen you plenty of time already


----------



## wizard (Oct 8, 2017)

I've seen you a lot.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

I’ve seen you a handful of times


----------



## dedenne (Oct 8, 2017)

UGH YOURE THE NINJA QUEEN
seen you plenty


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2017)

A bit, yes.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Yuppp


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2017)

Nope.  You're just too new to be famous lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 8, 2017)

yssss


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2017)

Hell yes.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 8, 2017)

Yeah, for sure


----------



## dedenne (Oct 8, 2017)

Yup
I swear you've been online ALL day


----------



## tae (Oct 8, 2017)

i've seen you a few times now!

(changed my un so i bet im not famous anymore)


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

nope


----------



## Cascade (Oct 8, 2017)

a little.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2017)

Definitely!


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 8, 2017)

for sure!


----------



## dedenne (Oct 8, 2017)

Yup


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 8, 2017)

yep


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

ye


----------



## tae (Oct 8, 2017)

nope. :O


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Suprisingly, nope!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2017)

Of course.


----------



## Kurai Hiroma (Oct 8, 2017)

Yes because I see you pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Nope, did you just get back on the forums?


----------



## Kurai Hiroma (Oct 8, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Nope, did you just get back on the forums?



I've seen you recently, and to answer your question, I suppose so? I don't post very often-mostly replies to other posts-and I obviously haven't created many posts/replies in the first place.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

I can tell. Half the time I'm just hanging in the basement, I'll get out once in a while to reply to cafe threads, maybe help a user out here or there in the forums or in acnl.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 8, 2017)

I see you around a fair bit!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Same to you


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 8, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 8, 2017)

nah.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

yupp


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2017)

Getting there!


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

ye


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 9, 2017)

kinda


----------



## Cascade (Oct 10, 2017)

nah.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 10, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Yup!


----------



## Cascade (Oct 10, 2017)

Maycee said:


> Yup!



I always seen you at Basement topic :3 so yup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 10, 2017)

Of course.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

yup~


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Yup... =^=


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Unfortunately yes I have.


(jk jk don’t worry i don’t wanna offend anybody )


----------



## MayorMissy (Oct 10, 2017)

i've seen you quite alot!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 10, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Zerous (Oct 10, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

I think so....? not sure.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 10, 2017)

aha


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Yeah...


----------



## Zane (Oct 10, 2017)

no who u


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Who in the heck are you, ya goat person?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 10, 2017)

You're not famous.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Your not either.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

have I seen you before? hmmm... what if i told you no


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Nah. Ive never seen you before.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

I've seen you around!


----------



## Cascade (Oct 10, 2017)

You;re just new.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Nah, you like rosalin


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Stay Fresh


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

ye it's the donut queen


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Nope, cake?


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Nope never seen this wannabe inkling


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Nope, never seen this scrubbin' n00b


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

I ran out of clever things to say

Still never seen you though


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

You.... Yes.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 11, 2017)

you must be new


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

!Wen eh ts um uoy


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

who are you


----------



## tae (Oct 11, 2017)

a little ive only really seen you in the basement tho.


----------



## buniichu (Oct 11, 2017)

Never saw....


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Never seen you...


----------



## buniichu (Oct 11, 2017)

I've seen you sometimes...


----------



## ackawai (Oct 11, 2017)

Never seen you...


----------



## Cascade (Oct 11, 2017)

once..


----------



## tae (Oct 11, 2017)

i think ive seen you... once?


----------



## ackawai (Oct 11, 2017)

seen you before


----------



## buniichu (Oct 11, 2017)

Never seen u..


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

I've seen you maybe like three times, then you vanished.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Too many times (I like your new sig!)


----------



## Sloom (Oct 11, 2017)

I see you in the basement a lot.


----------



## tae (Oct 11, 2017)

think ive seen you a few times.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 11, 2017)

yup


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 11, 2017)

Don't think so


----------



## squidpops (Oct 11, 2017)

I've seen you around a bit


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 11, 2017)

I haven't seen you much


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Pfffft what no who the hecky are you


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 11, 2017)

I've never seen you before the entire time you've been here

Joking, also you just joined like a few days ago


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 11, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Haven’t really talked much but definitely seen ya!!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 11, 2017)

If you stick around you will be (you aren't yet since you just joined)


----------



## Pop-tart (Oct 11, 2017)

Ye


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 11, 2017)

Don't think so


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 11, 2017)

Not anymore.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Yeah I think I’ve seen you a few times?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Yes. *yawn* (thinking why I put yawn emotes for no apparent reason)


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Yes (Wondering the same thing lmao)


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 11, 2017)

well, yeah


*and how do you even manage to be this new but post so much*


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Seen you everywhere 

*also i have been using this site since 2016 but I never posted and just browsed on my sister’s account*


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 11, 2017)

Well, of course I've seen you

*but still your daily post average is c r a z y*


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Still seeing you everywhere and I literally picture you as Eugene from NL

*but i’m crazy*


----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2017)

A few times.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 12, 2017)

Well, yeah


----------



## Maycee (Oct 12, 2017)

Maybe


----------



## Cascade (Oct 12, 2017)

mhm.

ninja'd


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 12, 2017)

Not sure

Got ninja'd -.-'


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 12, 2017)

Well, yeah


----------



## Zerous (Oct 12, 2017)

Yeah, quite a bit


----------



## Haskell (Oct 12, 2017)

No.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 12, 2017)

yes.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

I thought I posted on this before I went to bed -.-
Yep


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2017)

yes


----------



## ackawai (Oct 12, 2017)

Lots. Your avatar is...obnoxious.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

When your avatar is of marshall.

Yep


----------



## Haskell (Oct 12, 2017)

Yes


----------



## dedenne (Oct 12, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Yep, as always


----------



## dedenne (Oct 12, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Yup (just gaining posts just be cuz)


----------



## dedenne (Oct 12, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Yes


----------



## squidpops (Oct 12, 2017)

Yes


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 12, 2017)

Nahhh


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Yesh


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 12, 2017)

Yea


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 12, 2017)

Definitely seen Issi before.  Lucky me!


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 12, 2017)

Well, yeah


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Yeet


----------



## Zerous (Oct 12, 2017)

Yep


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 12, 2017)

Seen you around


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 12, 2017)

Yeppers.


----------



## Caleb (Oct 12, 2017)

What year is it..?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 12, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 12, 2017)

Yep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 12, 2017)

Sure.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 12, 2017)

Totally  who else has so much lovey fanart?


----------



## davidlblack (Oct 12, 2017)

No, but I don't really go on here consistently enough to give valid answers.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 13, 2017)

Nope!


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 13, 2017)

have we met


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 13, 2017)

I don't think so.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2017)

yeess


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 13, 2017)

Obviously!


----------



## squidpops (Oct 13, 2017)

yes


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 13, 2017)

Yup!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 14, 2017)

Yuppp


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 14, 2017)

Yup


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 14, 2017)

Yeaaahhh


----------



## Cascade (Oct 14, 2017)

sure


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 14, 2017)

A little


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 14, 2017)

Yeet.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 14, 2017)

Hai


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 14, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Mary (Oct 14, 2017)

Yup


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 14, 2017)

Perhaps


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 14, 2017)

Ah yes, the pizza roll person


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 14, 2017)

Yup. (Oh God we got a pizza spammer)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 14, 2017)

Yas


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 15, 2017)

Well, yeah


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 15, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 15, 2017)

Yep


----------



## Cascade (Oct 15, 2017)

yup


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 15, 2017)

Yep


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

Yesh, you are!


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 16, 2017)

well, of course


----------



## H1nohime (Oct 16, 2017)

Yes. You are plastered all over this thread.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

Nada.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

いいえ

No in japanese


----------



## Zerous (Oct 16, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## Cascade (Oct 16, 2017)

i rember you.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 16, 2017)

Well, yeah


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

Well, yeah


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 16, 2017)

Well, yeah


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

Well, yeah
Stop this torturing already


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 16, 2017)

Well,, yeah


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 17, 2017)

yes


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 17, 2017)

Yesh


----------



## Cascade (Oct 17, 2017)

famous


----------



## unluckiestclover (Oct 17, 2017)

Yep! You commented on one of my threads!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2017)

No...?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 17, 2017)

Famous.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2017)

Likewise.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 17, 2017)

Very much so


----------



## Paxx (Oct 17, 2017)

nope


----------



## Zerous (Oct 17, 2017)

Nah


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 17, 2017)

I don't think so.

(I'm famous here for never playing Crossing before.)


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 17, 2017)

Seen you plenty of times


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 18, 2017)

a bunch of times! i remember you bc of your cute avi


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2017)

I don't believe so.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2017)

Yep, I would say so.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2017)

yes lol


----------



## Cascade (Oct 18, 2017)

the most famous person


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 18, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2017)

Don't think so.


----------



## Zerous (Oct 18, 2017)

Yeah, seen you around


----------



## Mary (Oct 18, 2017)

Think so


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

I also think so :3


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 18, 2017)

Who doesn't know the Splatoon weeb :^)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2017)

Kind of?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 18, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Mary (Oct 18, 2017)

Yup


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 18, 2017)

A bunch of times


----------



## Cascade (Oct 18, 2017)

seen you too.


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 18, 2017)

uh yes def


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2017)

Yes, very.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 18, 2017)

Well, yeah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2017)

Definitely.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 19, 2017)

yup


----------



## Cascade (Oct 19, 2017)

not familiar.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 19, 2017)

Plenty of times


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 19, 2017)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 20, 2017)

Yes


----------



## namiieco (Oct 20, 2017)

yep


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 20, 2017)

Aw, sorry to say I don't know you!


----------



## H1nohime (Oct 20, 2017)

Don't think I've seen you before -


----------



## namiieco (Oct 20, 2017)

nope ):
your aesthetic is perfection tho


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 21, 2017)

Well, I've seen you plenty of time now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 22, 2017)

Yeah.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 22, 2017)

ye


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 22, 2017)

Mhmmm


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 22, 2017)

Yesss


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 22, 2017)

yes!


----------



## Cascade (Oct 22, 2017)

yup.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 22, 2017)

Of course.


----------



## smallpeach (Oct 22, 2017)

I see you EVERYWHERE!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2017)

I think so? Not sure.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 22, 2017)

yes.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 22, 2017)

I see you everywhere now


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 22, 2017)

?puY


----------



## smallpeach (Oct 22, 2017)

yus


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 22, 2017)

Somehow, nope!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 23, 2017)

Yeah boy


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 23, 2017)

Starting to appear... Semi-yes?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2017)

I hardly see anyone else.  You're very active lol.


----------



## ackawai (Oct 23, 2017)

Seen you a lot.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2017)

I wouldn't say you're famous, but I've seen you before.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 23, 2017)

She's famous


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2017)

A few times.


----------



## ackawai (Oct 23, 2017)

Never seen this guy, like ever.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

Getting there.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2017)

yuss


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2017)

46,000 posts?  No way you couldn't be famous.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2017)

#1 marshal fangirl.. yes


----------



## kelpy (Oct 24, 2017)

lol yea


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

Sometime now.


----------



## ackawai (Oct 24, 2017)

I see this guy everywhere in the Basement. Nearly every post, Hayden is in it.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

A little bit.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 24, 2017)

have we met


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 24, 2017)

havent seen you before


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 24, 2017)

nope. never seen you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2017)

Nah.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2017)

Who are you?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

WHO ARE YOU?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 24, 2017)

no


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

No...?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 24, 2017)

Yup!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

NEGATORY.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 24, 2017)

I think you have amnesia.

Also, yes you are famous.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

I am not famous, what are you talking about?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 24, 2017)

Okay then, you aren't famous.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

k. you aren't famous as well.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2017)

Hmm...nope.


----------



## smallpeach (Oct 24, 2017)

yes, again!


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 24, 2017)

nah, guess ive been away awhile, i dont recognize a whole lot of you guys anymore


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 24, 2017)

Haven't seen ya yet somehow


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2017)

Yep


----------



## smallpeach (Oct 24, 2017)

yes


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 24, 2017)

Yep


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 24, 2017)

Nope c:

But it is nice to meet you!


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 24, 2017)

Not yet, nice to meet you too


----------



## namiieco (Oct 25, 2017)

yup


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 25, 2017)

yah


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 25, 2017)

Decided to let people roam the basement a bit without me (mostly because my phone was taken away)

Eh, a little bit


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 25, 2017)

I believe so


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2017)

Um I don't even think I've seen you around before so no.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 25, 2017)

who are you again? I flirt Marshal


----------



## ackawai (Oct 25, 2017)

See this guy way too much. Because he's my goto for villagers.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 25, 2017)

ackawai said:


> See this guy way too much. Because he's my goto for villagers.



boyish.


----------



## dedenne (Oct 25, 2017)

Yup


----------



## ackawai (Oct 25, 2017)

What does 'boyish' mean???


----------



## dedenne (Oct 25, 2017)

That you act like a boy.
Yup


----------



## ackawai (Oct 25, 2017)

How can I act like a boy if I _am_ a boy? And why did he say it in the first place? 

Can't comprehend.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 25, 2017)

Word was directly to me


----------



## dedenne (Oct 25, 2017)

I have no idea lmao
Anyway back to the game
Yup


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 25, 2017)

Yea


----------



## dedenne (Oct 25, 2017)

Yus


----------



## ackawai (Oct 25, 2017)

Yup
This game wn't last long with the same people because we keep seeing each other and like 'YEAH I'VE SEEN YA' like a million times. Boooring.


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 25, 2017)

've seen you a couple of times.


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 25, 2017)

Seen you a few times c: Hello!


----------



## smallpeach (Oct 25, 2017)

I don't think I've seen you before!


----------



## dedenne (Oct 25, 2017)

Not much..


----------



## Kurai Hiroma (Oct 25, 2017)

Yeah, see your shop a lot.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2017)

No, not really.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 25, 2017)

.oN


----------



## Strawberryllama (Oct 25, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 25, 2017)

Nein


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2017)

Oui


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2017)

Yesss


----------



## Cascade (Oct 25, 2017)

hot person.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2017)

Why, thank you!  LMAO yeah you're famous.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 25, 2017)

well, *yeah why wouldn't i have*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 26, 2017)

Hmm lemme think for a moment...yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2017)

yes xD


----------



## dedenne (Oct 26, 2017)

Yups


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 26, 2017)

Mhmm.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 26, 2017)

Mhmm.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 26, 2017)

Mmmmhhhhhhhmmmmmm


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 26, 2017)

Just gonna say yes without looking at who it is (because I'm lazy)


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 26, 2017)

well you sure guessed right there


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2017)

ye ^^


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 27, 2017)

Yep


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2017)

yisss


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 27, 2017)

big time #1 star of tbt, aka my turtqueen and best broturt gf ever <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 27, 2017)

Everyone knows TBT's Snake Queen.


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 27, 2017)

Yes! Hey there!


----------



## namiieco (Oct 27, 2017)

yeah


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 27, 2017)

Nope!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 27, 2017)

Yep.  Nice pink house by the way!


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 27, 2017)

well, why wouldn't I


----------



## squidpops (Oct 28, 2017)

yup!


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 28, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2017)

Yeeee


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2017)

ye ye, baaa maaan.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2017)

Everyone knows and loves Hippie Turt Queen.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 28, 2017)

See you everywhere


----------



## lucyhannahg (Oct 28, 2017)

maaaaaaybe i have


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 28, 2017)

Yeah, a few times


----------



## squidpops (Oct 28, 2017)

Yup


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 28, 2017)

Of course


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Totally.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 29, 2017)

Of course


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2017)

Yes


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 6, 2017)

Obviously


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 6, 2017)

Mhmm.


----------



## Cress (Nov 6, 2017)

Yup


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 6, 2017)

Mhmmm


----------



## Cress (Nov 6, 2017)

Ye


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 7, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 7, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 7, 2017)

I would say so. c:


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 7, 2017)

I've seen you quite a few times.

(Probably going to say that a lot bc I spent like 2 weeks lurking tbt as a guest)


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 7, 2017)

Seen you a few times


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 7, 2017)

I think everyone's seen you dude.  Lol.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 7, 2017)

And who hasn't seen you


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2017)

Yup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes indeed.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 8, 2017)

so much


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 8, 2017)

Yep yep.


----------



## Espurr (Nov 8, 2017)

In your case, it's not _How many people know you?_, but _How many people_ don't _know you?_


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 9, 2017)

Yep


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 9, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 9, 2017)

yup


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 9, 2017)

definitely


----------



## Byngo (Nov 9, 2017)

tbts poet 

yes


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 9, 2017)

That sig looks familiar so I'm assuming I have


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 9, 2017)

yes xD


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 9, 2017)

yep, see you all over the place xD


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 9, 2017)

yup. I love your signature


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 9, 2017)

you bought a poem from me... so yes you are every famous


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 9, 2017)

Yes. Currently considering buying a poem about Punchy.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 9, 2017)

While I have seen you before you're very new and not yet famous.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 9, 2017)

very famous


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 9, 2017)

yup!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 10, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 10, 2017)

i'm not sure? i don't recall having seen you around but you've been here quite a while apparently so i'll say yes xD


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 10, 2017)

Of course


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Yeah.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Nov 10, 2017)

Insanely famous ?ω?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 10, 2017)

As famous as those mushrooms.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 11, 2017)

Yeahh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2017)

Yesss


----------



## Cascade (Nov 11, 2017)

a very famous.


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Yep! I see you around a lot, in many different places!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2017)

Nope, you're pretty new to me.


----------



## K9Ike (Nov 11, 2017)

No I'm not.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 11, 2017)

you're right.


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Pretty famous!


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 11, 2017)

I've seen you many times before.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 11, 2017)

for a newcomer, i see you around a lot, so kinda


----------



## hamster (Nov 11, 2017)

no who you


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 11, 2017)

Cherub said:


> no who you



you cant rate your own sister IDIOT you see me all the time on bell tree because you know what threads i participate in THEREFORE you see me a lot and can say that i am famous because its all about how many times you see em probably post count too but i hate you NOOB


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 11, 2017)

I've never seen you before


----------



## hamster (Nov 11, 2017)

cammy said:


> you cant rate your own sister IDIOT you see me all the time on bell tree because you know what threads i participate in THEREFORE you see me a lot and can say that i am famous because its all about how many times you see em probably post count too but i hate you NOOB



Hmph. irrelevancy at its finest

and no


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Hmmm. Saw you for the first time today, so not really... (I will never say *no*, it sounds too mean!)


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 11, 2017)

I've never seen you & I've been inactive for so long that you've most likely never seen me.


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 11, 2017)

Saw you for the first time today


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 11, 2017)

Cherub said:


> no who you





cammy said:


> you cant rate your own sister IDIOT you see me all the time on bell tree because you know what threads i participate in THEREFORE you see me a lot and can say that i am famous because its all about how many times you see em probably post count too but i hate you NOOB



Lol you're sisters?

And yes I have seen you


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Pretty sure everybody's seen you, girlie!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 11, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Lol you're sisters?




ye
and yes you are quite known  i guess


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Wow, really? And I have seen you around many times before!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 11, 2017)

I just starting seeing you here today.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 12, 2017)

not yet


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 12, 2017)

Yep, I've seen you around plenty of times


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 12, 2017)

A few times


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 12, 2017)

I’ve seen you a lot!


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 12, 2017)

I have not seen you until today


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 12, 2017)

Yes


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 12, 2017)

yes


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

I've seen you quite a few times! <3


----------



## Keldi (Nov 12, 2017)

Most likely.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2017)

Not really?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 12, 2017)

sure


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2017)

No.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 12, 2017)

definitely


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

I've have seen you a few times! <3


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 12, 2017)

You've been spamming everywhere today, so yup 
Lmao jk but you have been posting a lot


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

I try to post 100 times a day, to show my support for the community! I was on aaaallllll day yesterday, too! I kind of feel bad, I wonder if people really think I'm spamming.... 

Anyway, I've seen you a few times around the Basement! <3


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 12, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## namiieco (Nov 12, 2017)

yeah!


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 12, 2017)

seen you a few times


----------



## namiieco (Nov 12, 2017)

yeah


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 12, 2017)

yep i believe i have


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 12, 2017)

never seen you before, actually


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 12, 2017)

seen around a few times


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

Yep!!! <3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 12, 2017)

More and more!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 12, 2017)

yes


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 12, 2017)

a few times


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 12, 2017)

noo


----------



## moonford (Nov 12, 2017)

*Looks at post count*

Yeah, it would be pretty weird if you weren't known around here.


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

Yep! Also, I love the poem!


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 12, 2017)

Yep, plenty of times!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 12, 2017)

seen you around a lot recently so yes owo)b


----------



## carp (Nov 12, 2017)

seen u once! i like the signature wow


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 12, 2017)

not much


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 12, 2017)

yes


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

Quite a few times! <3


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 13, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 13, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 13, 2017)

I think I've seen you a couple times, not sure on what forum though


----------



## Allure (Nov 13, 2017)

.


----------



## pocketbook (Nov 13, 2017)

I have not seen you before. :O


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 13, 2017)

no


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 13, 2017)

Well yeah of course


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 13, 2017)

Indeed


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 14, 2017)

Yeah, definitely


----------



## Roserra (Nov 14, 2017)

I think so...!


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 14, 2017)

No


----------



## Sloom (Nov 14, 2017)

Yes


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 14, 2017)

No, I've seen that quote b4


----------



## namiieco (Nov 14, 2017)

yup a bit


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 14, 2017)

i've seen you around several times, yeah c:


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 14, 2017)

yup


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 14, 2017)

Only seen you one other time on this thread
(cute sig btw)


----------



## Cascade (Nov 14, 2017)

I don't remember you o:


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Nov 14, 2017)

I took quite a bit of a hiatus, so I don't really remember many users. >.<


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 14, 2017)

no i havent


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 14, 2017)

you're practically everywhere xD


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 14, 2017)

Yeah, of course


----------



## Allure (Nov 14, 2017)

.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 14, 2017)

getting there


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 15, 2017)

Plenty of times


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 15, 2017)

Many times.


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2017)

nope


----------



## Roserra (Nov 15, 2017)

abbydoll said:


> No



lol yeah no-one ever sees me :3


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 15, 2017)

nah


----------



## Strawberryllama (Nov 15, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## moonford (Nov 15, 2017)

No, I've heard your name though and I love it! 

Hope to see you around more.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 15, 2017)

Seen you a few times I think


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 16, 2017)

Yeaah... pretty sure


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2017)

Yeah, just a few minutes ago


----------



## Cascade (Nov 16, 2017)

not at all.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 16, 2017)

yssss


----------



## moonford (Nov 16, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 16, 2017)

i dont think i have?


----------



## tae (Nov 16, 2017)

think ive seen you a few times.


----------



## moonford (Nov 16, 2017)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## Allure (Nov 16, 2017)

.


----------



## moonford (Nov 16, 2017)

You're becoming more recognisable as the days go by.


----------



## Mink777 (Nov 16, 2017)

I believe so.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 16, 2017)

We're old acquaintances lol.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 16, 2017)

Well yeah you're everywhere


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Cascade (Nov 16, 2017)

not yet.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 16, 2017)

Yesss.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Nov 16, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Allure (Nov 16, 2017)

.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 17, 2017)

Yee


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 17, 2017)

Yep


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 17, 2017)

Well yeah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 17, 2017)

Yeah.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 17, 2017)

Seen you many times.


----------



## Allure (Nov 17, 2017)

.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 17, 2017)

getting there.


----------



## moonford (Nov 17, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Nov 17, 2017)

Yep


----------



## namiieco (Nov 18, 2017)

a lil bit


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 18, 2017)

A few times


----------



## dedenne (Nov 18, 2017)

Yup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 18, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## dedenne (Nov 18, 2017)

Certainly


----------



## namiieco (Nov 18, 2017)

yup


----------



## ponyotheorange (Nov 18, 2017)

yes


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

Don't think I saw you yet


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 18, 2017)

Probably not....


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

Think I've seen a few times


----------



## Cascade (Nov 18, 2017)

plenty of times


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

Well, for sure


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 18, 2017)

Yes


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

Yeahh


----------



## dedenne (Nov 19, 2017)

Yup


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 19, 2017)

Yes


----------



## namiieco (Nov 19, 2017)

yeah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 19, 2017)

No?


----------



## dedenne (Nov 19, 2017)

Sure


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 19, 2017)

Yup


----------



## namiieco (Nov 19, 2017)

yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 19, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## Fjoora (Nov 21, 2017)

I've been on a hiatus soo nah


----------



## Cascade (Nov 21, 2017)

I remember you :3


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 21, 2017)

yeah I have seen you around since forever ago


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 21, 2017)

Seen ya around a few times now


----------



## Cascade (Nov 22, 2017)

yeah


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

i'd say yaaaa


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 26, 2017)

thought this thread was dead (IT RHYMES!)

Kinda?​


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

It was only on the second page, so I just blooped it up again bc I couldn't sleep.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Yeah, I would say so.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 26, 2017)

of course


----------



## Cascade (Nov 26, 2017)

seen you few times


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 26, 2017)

uh definitely!


----------



## moonford (Nov 26, 2017)

I've never seen you in my whole entire life.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 26, 2017)

No


----------



## moonford (Nov 26, 2017)

I don't think I've seen you before.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 26, 2017)

si senor


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 26, 2017)

Yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## dedenne (Nov 26, 2017)

Yup


----------



## namiieco (Nov 26, 2017)

yep


----------



## dedenne (Nov 26, 2017)

Sure


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 26, 2017)

plenty of times


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

new forum who dis?? jk yes


----------



## dreamii (Nov 26, 2017)

Never seen you before. Well, now I have!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 27, 2017)

Nope!​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2017)

Indeed.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 27, 2017)

yes.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 27, 2017)

Yesh​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 27, 2017)

You sure are.


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 27, 2017)

Yes, I've seen you


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 27, 2017)

i feel like i probably have seen you, but not recently. just started seeing you (again?) today.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 27, 2017)

Obviously you are!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 27, 2017)

yes


----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 27, 2017)

I'd say so.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 27, 2017)

For sure


----------



## Cascade (Nov 27, 2017)

definitely.


----------



## dedenne (Nov 28, 2017)

Yup


----------



## namiieco (Nov 28, 2017)

of course <:


----------



## dedenne (Nov 28, 2017)

Definitely


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Nov 28, 2017)

yes


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 28, 2017)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 28, 2017)

Yes


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 29, 2017)

for sure, see you all the time


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 29, 2017)

absolutely


----------



## Adriel (Nov 29, 2017)

i see you frequently so yes


----------



## namiieco (Nov 29, 2017)

a few times


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 29, 2017)

I've seen you.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 29, 2017)

yep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 29, 2017)

Yes indeed.


----------



## Adriel (Nov 29, 2017)

very famous + iconic


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 30, 2017)

A few times


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 1, 2017)

I think so


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2017)

Yes c:


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 1, 2017)

Seen you plenty of times


----------



## Byebi (Dec 1, 2017)

here and there


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 1, 2017)

ya i know you and that's enough. lol


----------



## Byebi (Dec 1, 2017)

never ever heard of you 





jk hi


----------



## Diancie (Dec 1, 2017)

literally saw your post in the topic I saw before this


----------



## BetaChorale (Dec 1, 2017)

Oh I def remember you!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 1, 2017)

nope


----------



## namiieco (Dec 1, 2017)

yup


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 1, 2017)

Yes


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 1, 2017)

No c: Nice to meet you!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 1, 2017)

I've seen you a couple of times, but nope.​


----------



## Imnotcrazyhopefully (Dec 1, 2017)

Haven't seen any of you guys yet. Then again, I've only been on here a couple days. But I'd love to get to know you all!


----------



## Byebi (Dec 1, 2017)

No


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 1, 2017)

Can't say I recognize you


----------



## Cascade (Dec 1, 2017)

definitely.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 1, 2017)

yes I love that sig pic xx


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 1, 2017)

Heck yes ​


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 1, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## Cascade (Dec 1, 2017)

yup.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi again


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 2, 2017)

Yup!


----------



## namiieco (Dec 2, 2017)

yeah


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 2, 2017)

yea i seen u


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 2, 2017)

Maybe a few times?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 2, 2017)

yup


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 2, 2017)

nope


----------



## moonford (Dec 2, 2017)

I've seen you quite a bit!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 2, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 2, 2017)

Totally!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2017)

ofc


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 2, 2017)

1000%!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 2, 2017)

yuppppp


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 2, 2017)

I recognize the avatar... hmm


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 2, 2017)

Maybe. ​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 2, 2017)

Very much so.


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 3, 2017)

For sure


----------



## otomatoe (Dec 3, 2017)

I saw the cool Eugene avatar once and I'll never forget, so yeah! xD


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 3, 2017)

A few times


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2017)

Of course, everyone knows the guy with the great username.


----------



## Diancie (Dec 3, 2017)

I remember your hilarious roasts in that "roast the person above you thread" ^_^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2017)

Lol, yeah the trolling thread.  That died out sadly.  I wouldn't say you're famous though.


----------



## Cascade (Dec 3, 2017)

yessss


----------



## dedenne (Dec 3, 2017)

Aw I liked that thread!
And yes


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2017)

yes lmango


----------



## Cascade (Dec 3, 2017)

hi yes


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2017)

hi yes ur cool


----------



## namiieco (Dec 3, 2017)

yup


----------



## dedenne (Dec 3, 2017)

Ya


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

my fav dedenne on tbt


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

yup seen you a lot. awesome waluigi


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2017)

Nah.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

I see you a bit in the animal crossing section


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 3, 2017)

ye


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 3, 2017)

Noo


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

i see u too much


----------



## dedenne (Dec 3, 2017)

Never seen you...


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 3, 2017)

I usually recognise you by your avatar, lol.
Anyways, yes!​


----------



## dreamii (Dec 3, 2017)

You have a very nice profile, but no, I have never seen you.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

never seen you.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2017)

lol yes dat title lol


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 3, 2017)

If anyone's famous on tbt, it's you. lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

yup I seen you around


----------



## namiieco (Dec 3, 2017)

yup a bit


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

every now and then i see u


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 3, 2017)

I haven't seen you around yet besides now lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

i see u a bit on the acnl part of the forums


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 3, 2017)

You're literally posting in every thread I see, so, Yes?​


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 3, 2017)

Yas


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

OH POOP NINJAD

Issi is a good fwiend :3


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 3, 2017)

o.o when the fudge have i commented on this.. Though I'm not famous xD​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

I've seen ya a few times today so yes


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 3, 2017)

for sure


----------



## Cascade (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

yes i've seen u a lot


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 3, 2017)

yep


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

ysss


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 3, 2017)

yes, my weegee friend.

​


----------



## Strawberryllama (Dec 3, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 3, 2017)

definitely


----------



## Cascade (Dec 3, 2017)

sure.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 3, 2017)

Yup! As always ​


----------



## SpookyMemes (Dec 3, 2017)

are u really a member of TBT if you haven't seen this guy at least once?? (yes I've seen u before lol)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

ys I very much admire your Cole avi


----------



## dreamii (Dec 3, 2017)

yes i saw you a few pages ago


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

yesss hi


----------



## Diancie (Dec 4, 2017)

Yeah! I see you everywhere xD


----------



## namiieco (Dec 4, 2017)

sometimes


----------



## Cascade (Dec 4, 2017)

seen you a lot.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 4, 2017)

of course :>


----------



## PeachTea04 (Dec 4, 2017)

Never seen you before, but then again I rejoined and haven't been on for two years GAHAHA :')


----------



## Byebi (Dec 4, 2017)

once or twice before!


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 4, 2017)

never seen


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 4, 2017)

yes pls sign my baby







-------

sniped by Ahri: i rarely see you


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 4, 2017)

you seem familiar, but yeah i haven't been on for like over a year now lol


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 4, 2017)

Nope, not yet


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 4, 2017)

no


----------



## dreamii (Dec 4, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 4, 2017)

nope


----------



## namiieco (Dec 5, 2017)

a little


----------



## moonford (Dec 5, 2017)

I see you often.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2017)

No?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 5, 2017)

of course


----------



## Pearls (Dec 5, 2017)

yes


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 5, 2017)

I haven't seen you around a lot


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 5, 2017)

Yep


----------



## Adriel (Dec 5, 2017)

yes


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 5, 2017)

yup


----------



## Cascade (Dec 5, 2017)

not yet..


----------



## Adriel (Dec 6, 2017)

yep


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 6, 2017)

Yes 
I swear nearly every user I see now has a Santa hat ;3​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 6, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 6, 2017)

Yes I’d say so


----------



## Adriel (Dec 6, 2017)

yes


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 6, 2017)

lolz nope and I don't do santa hats


----------



## namiieco (Dec 6, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 6, 2017)

Yes ​


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2017)

yes hi


----------



## namiieco (Dec 6, 2017)

yup


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 6, 2017)

I think so? XD


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 6, 2017)

lol no


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 6, 2017)

Haven't seen yet


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 6, 2017)

No


----------



## Adriel (Dec 7, 2017)

yes


----------



## namiieco (Dec 7, 2017)

yeah


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 7, 2017)

ye ye


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes, you is famous person


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 7, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2017)

Yeee


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2017)

yell hes


----------



## Cascade (Dec 7, 2017)

yup


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 7, 2017)

yes


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 7, 2017)

Yaaaa


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 7, 2017)

i've seen you a bit


----------



## Adriel (Dec 7, 2017)

yeye


----------



## dreamii (Dec 7, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Strawberryllama (Dec 7, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Cascade (Dec 7, 2017)

yes, I've seen you a lot


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2017)

Mhmm. c:


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh yes.


----------



## Adriel (Dec 7, 2017)

yes


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 7, 2017)

For sure


----------



## Ackee (Dec 8, 2017)

Heck Yeah


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 8, 2017)

Not sure really


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 9, 2017)

Definitely


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 9, 2017)

so famous. i'd sell the air you breathed for premium


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 10, 2017)

For sure


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2017)

uhh yes lol


----------



## namiieco (Dec 10, 2017)

yeah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2017)

Kinda?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 10, 2017)

lmao heck ya


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2017)

Yeeee


----------



## namiieco (Dec 10, 2017)

yeah


----------



## Adriel (Dec 10, 2017)

yes


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 10, 2017)

seen plenty of times


----------



## SpookyMemes (Dec 10, 2017)

I recognize u by the signature and icon lol


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 10, 2017)

yes


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 10, 2017)

i know you by your poems!


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 10, 2017)

^-^ I’ve seen you around.

(I think I’ve posted here before e.e and wrote the wrong reply.. oops)


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 10, 2017)

I know I've seen you before too


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 10, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## Adriel (Dec 11, 2017)

yep


----------



## Allure (Dec 11, 2017)

.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 12, 2017)

A little bit ​


----------



## hallatt (Dec 12, 2017)

I’ve seen you a few times recently!


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 12, 2017)

I don't think I have ever seen you


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2017)

yes hi


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 12, 2017)

Sheila said:


> yes hi


Hi! Yes you are famous I voted you for a tbt choice award


----------



## Aderyn (Dec 12, 2017)

no but your theme is









tangfastic


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 12, 2017)

I’ve seen you c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 12, 2017)

Getting there!


----------



## Adriel (Dec 12, 2017)

yep!!


----------



## namiieco (Dec 12, 2017)

yup


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 12, 2017)

I believe so, but your avatar makes you look unrecognizable ​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 12, 2017)

Yes, very much so!


----------



## Cascade (Dec 12, 2017)

who are you?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 13, 2017)

Plenty of times


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 13, 2017)

I've seen you a lot lately o.o


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 13, 2017)

You too!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2017)

ye boi


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 13, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## Adriel (Dec 13, 2017)

yeye


----------



## Farobi (Dec 14, 2017)

Idk you yet


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2017)

yes hi fam


----------



## Mariotag (Dec 14, 2017)

As far as I know, I'm an unknown entity that only recently appeared, so no.


----------



## Cascade (Dec 14, 2017)

not really xD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2017)

yess


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 14, 2017)

Definitely


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2017)

yup


----------



## moonford (Dec 17, 2017)

yeah I recognise you.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2017)

i've seen you a bit


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 17, 2017)

yes


----------



## moonford (Dec 17, 2017)

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 17, 2017)

...?

and yes


----------



## moonford (Dec 17, 2017)

I like h's.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 17, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 17, 2017)

yes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2017)

yea


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 17, 2017)

I've def seen you from time to time.


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 17, 2017)

yes


----------



## Rose (Dec 18, 2017)

A few times, yes!


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 18, 2017)

I've seen you everywhere xD


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 18, 2017)

Never seen you b4


----------



## Rose (Dec 18, 2017)

Nope! Maybe we post in different subforums.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2017)

seen you a few times


----------



## namiieco (Dec 18, 2017)

yup


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Dec 18, 2017)

I have no idea.


----------



## Rose (Dec 18, 2017)

Definitely!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 18, 2017)

I don't believe so?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 18, 2017)

Yep


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 18, 2017)

y e s


----------



## Cascade (Dec 18, 2017)

y e s


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2017)

Yep c:


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 18, 2017)

Yes indeed.


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 19, 2017)

y e s


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 21, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> y e s



:-/ says who 

& nope i be injoying the non limelight


----------



## namiieco (Dec 21, 2017)

yeah :>


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 21, 2017)

seen you a few times


----------



## moonford (Dec 21, 2017)

Famous for having a great username.


----------



## Cascade (Dec 21, 2017)

yes yes.


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 21, 2017)

Mhm


----------



## namiieco (Dec 22, 2017)

yup


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2017)

yes hi lol


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

Yes c:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2017)

yerrr m8


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2017)

''47,962 posts'', hmm I wonder lol


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

Aye


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 22, 2017)

hi again


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

hi again as well


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 22, 2017)

I see you practically everywhere now


----------



## Livvy (Dec 22, 2017)

Yup yup


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 22, 2017)

For sure


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2017)

Most definitely lol


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Dec 23, 2017)

I hope I am, but I’m probably not.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2017)

Yes


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 23, 2017)

Definitely


----------



## namiieco (Dec 23, 2017)

yup


----------



## Rose (Dec 23, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 23, 2017)

For sure, see you all the time


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 24, 2017)

Hehe yes


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 24, 2017)

I haven't seen you around before!! Nice to meet you tho


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes my fav tbt apple crumble


----------



## namiieco (Dec 24, 2017)

of course


----------



## dedenne (Dec 24, 2017)

yup!


----------



## namiieco (Dec 24, 2017)

yeah :>


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 24, 2017)

Yep


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 24, 2017)

yerttttt


----------



## Rasha (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm pretty certain that I've seen your username multiple times before


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes c: recognize the pretty picture


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 24, 2017)

For sure


----------



## dedenne (Dec 25, 2017)

Yeet. 
Yes


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 25, 2017)

Yes c:


----------



## namiieco (Dec 25, 2017)

yup


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 25, 2017)

Aye c:


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 25, 2017)

For sure


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Dec 26, 2017)

yes


----------



## staticistic1114 (Dec 26, 2017)

no


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 26, 2017)

nope


----------



## namiieco (Dec 26, 2017)

yup


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 26, 2017)

Yep


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

defiantly


----------



## mugii (Dec 26, 2017)

yup


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

yes a few times


----------



## dedenne (Dec 26, 2017)

Yup


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 26, 2017)

Definitely


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

yes


----------



## dedenne (Dec 26, 2017)

Yus


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

yas


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 26, 2017)

Mhm


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Dec 27, 2017)

I wish I knew if I was or not.


----------



## Rosie23 (Dec 27, 2017)

Not really


----------



## namiieco (Dec 27, 2017)

i think once or twice


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 27, 2017)

Hmm you may be but a lot of identity is from your asthetic


----------



## Cascade (Dec 27, 2017)

pretty sure


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 27, 2017)

Yep XD you are


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

defiantly


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 27, 2017)

Yep c:


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

hi again


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2017)

I've seen you before, yes.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 28, 2017)

I see you everywhere XD


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 28, 2017)

Yep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2017)

Very famous!


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 28, 2017)

hello there :3 yes


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2017)

yes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 28, 2017)

Yus


----------



## namiieco (Dec 28, 2017)

yup


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 28, 2017)

I've never seen you, but then again, it was ages since I was last here


----------



## dreamii (Dec 28, 2017)

Nope. I'm pretty new so I only know a few.


----------



## moonford (Dec 28, 2017)

Nope, this is my first time seeing you around. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 28, 2017)

Pshhh I know you xD


----------



## HappyTails (Dec 28, 2017)

Yes, I see you all the time XD


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 28, 2017)

Yep! See you everywhere


----------



## namiieco (Dec 29, 2017)

yeah


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 29, 2017)

Yup


----------



## namiieco (Dec 29, 2017)

yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2017)

yush


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 29, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 30, 2017)

Yup


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 30, 2017)

Yep!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2017)

No...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 30, 2017)

ye ye ye


----------



## namiieco (Dec 30, 2017)

yup


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 31, 2017)

Yeahh


----------



## dedenne (Jan 1, 2018)

Yees


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 1, 2018)

Yee


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jan 4, 2018)

no


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 4, 2018)

A few times


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 6, 2018)

Yep.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 6, 2018)

yup


----------



## Cascade (Jan 6, 2018)

yes, I've seen you a lot from Basement topic


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 6, 2018)

I’ve seen you around a few times


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 7, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## thisistian (Jan 7, 2018)

Yes


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 8, 2018)

Haven't seen you yet


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 11, 2018)

Nope. Haven’t a seen a glimpse of you yet


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 11, 2018)

Yuupp


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 11, 2018)

Yeppp


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 11, 2018)

I think I saw you on that 'ban the user above you' thread xD haha c:


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 11, 2018)

Not yet


----------



## namiieco (Jan 11, 2018)

nope, actually


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 11, 2018)

H m m m


----------



## aloe (Jan 11, 2018)

I’ve seen you


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 12, 2018)

seen you around a few times so far


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 12, 2018)

Seen ya but are you famous *shurg


----------



## Keldi (Jan 12, 2018)

I've seen you quite a bit so I'd say yes


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 12, 2018)

Ive seen you a couple of times, I almost didn?t recognize you because you changed your aesthetic


----------



## namiieco (Jan 12, 2018)

yup


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 12, 2018)

oh yeah


----------



## namiieco (Jan 12, 2018)

yeah


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 12, 2018)

Definitely!


----------



## aloe (Jan 12, 2018)

Haven't seen you


----------



## namiieco (Jan 12, 2018)

i've never seen you :<


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 12, 2018)

n e v e r


----------



## Cascade (Jan 12, 2018)

pretty sure.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jan 13, 2018)

yep


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 13, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Cress (Jan 20, 2018)

Yea hi


----------



## moonford (Jan 20, 2018)

i think so


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 20, 2018)

I think you are


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2018)

Of course!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 20, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## moonford (Jan 20, 2018)

yeah


----------



## Keldi (Jan 20, 2018)

Yep ^_^


----------



## aloe (Jan 20, 2018)

Yup


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 21, 2018)

Seen a few times


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jan 21, 2018)

yes. haven't seen anyone with a greater username


----------



## Cress (Jan 21, 2018)

Hm... I don't think I've seen you...


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2018)

Aye c:


----------



## dedenne (Jan 21, 2018)

Yep c:


----------



## Keldi (Jan 21, 2018)

Oh heck yes! ^_^


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2018)

yeah ^^


----------



## moonford (Jan 21, 2018)

Hell yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2018)

hi yes 

..spoop


----------



## dedenne (Jan 21, 2018)

Certainly xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 21, 2018)

I've seen you. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2018)

ahahah for sure


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 21, 2018)

Yee everyone knows the dank hippie weed lady.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2018)

yes marshal ftw though


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 21, 2018)

I've seen you :3


----------



## Keldi (Jan 21, 2018)

I've seen you a few times!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 21, 2018)

Yup!


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 21, 2018)

Seen you around a couple times.


----------



## Keldi (Jan 21, 2018)

I haven't seen you until now ^_^"


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 21, 2018)

Yup!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2018)

Indeed.


----------



## Cress (Jan 21, 2018)

Yup!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 22, 2018)

Yup


----------



## namiieco (Jan 22, 2018)

yep


----------



## dedenne (Jan 22, 2018)

Ya


----------



## Cascade (Jan 22, 2018)

16?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 22, 2018)

Yep.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 23, 2018)

For sure!!!


----------



## Cress (Jan 23, 2018)

Ye hi


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 23, 2018)

I think so?


----------



## dedenne (Jan 23, 2018)

Yup


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Jan 23, 2018)

Yeah, I've seen them a few times before


----------



## namiieco (Jan 23, 2018)

yeah


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 23, 2018)

yeah


----------



## Marte (Jan 24, 2018)

Yes, seen you a lot


----------



## Cress (Jan 24, 2018)

Maybe I saw you a few years ago, but I haven't seen you around much recently...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2018)

yes lol


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jan 24, 2018)

always


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 24, 2018)

Seen you a couple of times


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 24, 2018)

h m m m m

I sure wonder if I've e v e r seen you before


----------



## moonford (Feb 3, 2018)

Yeah you are.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2018)

yes hi


----------



## moonford (Feb 3, 2018)

Yep, hello!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 3, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## pidge (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello I've known who you are since I hogged my friends account like half a year ago lol


----------



## namiieco (Feb 3, 2018)

no ;;


----------



## Minto (Feb 3, 2018)

yep!^^


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2018)

i've seen you around lately a lot otherwise no


----------



## pique (Feb 3, 2018)

I've seen you many times before c;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2018)

No, you're pretty new. c:


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 4, 2018)

Very much so.


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 4, 2018)

Yeah, plenty of times


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2018)

yeeee boi


----------



## pidge (Feb 4, 2018)

yes what an icon


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2018)

no?


----------



## Keldi (Feb 4, 2018)

Yep


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

Kinda, I've seen you more and more recently.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2018)

yes ayy mango


----------



## Marte (Feb 4, 2018)

Yes, seen you many times


----------



## Keldi (Feb 4, 2018)

Yeppers!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2018)

Kind of.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2018)

yaaaaa


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss you are


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2018)

Mhmm.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 4, 2018)

never heard a ya

...you seem awfully cute though


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

yyeeeeep


----------



## carp (Feb 4, 2018)

seen ya once before, cowboy!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 4, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2018)

Indeed.


----------



## pique (Feb 5, 2018)

Never have before!!

I doubt anyone will know me, I'm somewhat new...


----------



## pidge (Feb 5, 2018)

I know you!!


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 5, 2018)

yep, seen you a lot already


----------



## moonford (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes you are.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Feb 6, 2018)

Yep


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 6, 2018)

Y e p


----------



## Haydenv019 (Feb 6, 2018)

Y    e    p


----------



## Keldi (Feb 6, 2018)

Yup yup!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Feb 6, 2018)

Nein


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2018)

yarr


----------



## cornimer (Feb 7, 2018)

Definitely


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2018)

yes hi tad


----------



## Antonio (Feb 7, 2018)

**** Yeah


----------



## pidge (Feb 7, 2018)

oui oui


----------



## Antonio (Feb 7, 2018)

I see you alot so maybe. Cute sig :*


----------



## pique (Feb 7, 2018)

S? (look mom, I did the yes in another language like all the popular kids are doing! finally I'm popular too!)! I've seen you a lot lately.


----------



## namiieco (Feb 7, 2018)

yup


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 7, 2018)

Mhm


----------



## Antonio (Feb 7, 2018)

Nice post count in such short time so yeah.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 7, 2018)

Yes c:


----------



## pique (Feb 7, 2018)

Hell yeah, this is my _girl_ right here!


----------



## Cascade (Apr 5, 2018)

i don't think so.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2018)

Yes! :3


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Apr 5, 2018)

I don’t think so, but I haven’t been on this forum in a really long time.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 5, 2018)

I dunno man, u might be recognized


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 5, 2018)

yes in fact lets ask the people...YOU READING THIS AM I FAMOUS?!


----------



## tokkio (Apr 6, 2018)

only seen you in the basement but i havent been hanging out in the basement for a while so only like twice


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 6, 2018)

Heckers no.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 6, 2018)

i see you around every once in a while


----------



## dedenne (Apr 6, 2018)

yup


----------



## Zerous (Apr 6, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## pique (Apr 6, 2018)

Nope! o)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

Nah.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 6, 2018)

Lol of course you are


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

I would say so, yes.


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Apr 6, 2018)

I've seen you before, so yes, I believe


----------



## dedenne (Apr 6, 2018)

yus


----------



## babykas (Apr 6, 2018)

yep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

No.


----------



## tokkio (Apr 6, 2018)

yuh


----------



## WynterFrost (Apr 6, 2018)

no~


----------



## Zerous (Apr 6, 2018)

I've seen you once or twice lately.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 6, 2018)

I?ve heard the name before


----------



## tokkio (Apr 6, 2018)

nuh


----------



## dedenne (Apr 6, 2018)

seen you a bit


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 6, 2018)

yes
I just realized that this post is about the person above and not asking if you yourself are famous...the title of this thread was misleading.


----------



## pique (Apr 6, 2018)

Seen you a few times!


----------



## tokkio (Apr 6, 2018)

yuhh

also yeah i agree with you hahah if someone didnt realize that this thread was about whether or not you've seen the person above, they'd probably think the people saying "yes" are narcissistic HAHAH


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

Nah.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 6, 2018)

v much so :>


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

Yasss.


----------



## dedenne (Apr 6, 2018)

definitely


----------



## rynlol (Apr 6, 2018)

yep


----------



## Jacob (Apr 6, 2018)

yes


----------



## Cascade (Apr 6, 2018)

yup yup.


----------



## rynlol (Apr 6, 2018)

yep


----------



## Warrior (Apr 6, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## pique (Apr 6, 2018)

Definitely!


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 6, 2018)

I've seen you around from time to time


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 6, 2018)

a little bit


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

Yep.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 6, 2018)

yes


----------



## dedenne (Apr 6, 2018)

yes


----------



## amai (Apr 6, 2018)

yep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

Nope not at all.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 6, 2018)

yep!


----------



## allainah (Apr 6, 2018)

nope i dont think ive seen you before?


----------



## dedenne (Apr 6, 2018)

I've seen you around!


----------



## Psydye (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

Yup!


----------



## Zerous (Apr 6, 2018)

Yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 6, 2018)

Of course!


----------



## rynlol (Apr 6, 2018)

yepyep


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 6, 2018)

i don't think so? maybe


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 6, 2018)

everything is glitching today


----------



## tokkio (Apr 7, 2018)

yuh


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 7, 2018)

No, I'm sorry


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2018)

lol yes hi


----------



## Zerous (Apr 7, 2018)

Maybe?


----------



## duckykate (Apr 7, 2018)

Sorry i've never seen ya before


----------



## rynlol (Apr 7, 2018)

nope


----------



## pique (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeppppppppp


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 7, 2018)

Yep.


----------



## allainah (Apr 7, 2018)

yeah I've seen you quite a bit


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 7, 2018)

Kinda, yeah.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 7, 2018)

I would say so.


----------



## Cascade (Apr 7, 2018)

yeah :3


----------



## Pop-tart (Apr 7, 2018)

Nope


----------



## Zerous (Apr 7, 2018)

No, sorry


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 7, 2018)

yes


----------



## Vulpixy (Apr 7, 2018)

Yup


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 8, 2018)

I can't say I have, no


----------



## Zerous (Apr 8, 2018)

yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

yea


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 8, 2018)

This savvy girl is everywhere


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

yarr, of course matey


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2018)

Man who is this crazy hippie?


----------



## dedenne (Apr 8, 2018)

ya


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 8, 2018)

hecc (by that i mean ye)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 8, 2018)

You can't miss the Marshal Fan


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2018)

Can't miss the pirate either.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2018)

AYYYY


----------



## rynlol (Apr 8, 2018)

seen you a couple times


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2018)

I wouldn't say famous, but I have seen you before.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

yes hi u thotttt


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2018)

Ayyy wassup thot


----------



## tokkio (Apr 8, 2018)

yep


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2018)

Been seeing you a lot more recently


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 8, 2018)

All the time


----------



## tokkio (Apr 8, 2018)

yep


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

yessss


----------



## tokkio (Apr 8, 2018)

ofc 

since 2014


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 8, 2018)

Yeah!


----------



## rynlol (Apr 8, 2018)

yep


----------



## duckykate (Apr 8, 2018)

yea


----------



## dveggs (Apr 9, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Psydye (Apr 9, 2018)

Can't say I recognize ye.


----------



## Zerous (Apr 9, 2018)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 9, 2018)

I don't believe so.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 9, 2018)

Yes, yea, and yup.


----------



## rynlol (Apr 9, 2018)

seen you a couple times


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 9, 2018)

"Famous" isn't the right word.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 9, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## pique (Apr 9, 2018)

Absolutely!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 9, 2018)

Getting there.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 9, 2018)

Seen you a lot!


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 9, 2018)

Yeah I've seen ya :3c


----------



## Pop-tart (Apr 9, 2018)

Nope


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 9, 2018)

Only seen you in grocery stores!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 9, 2018)

Yeah, I've see you around a bit lately c:


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 9, 2018)

I?d say somewhat, I?ve seen you from time to time


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 9, 2018)

Very certain yes


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 10, 2018)

Many of times


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 10, 2018)

I know you, it's just that your avatar almost makes you unrecognizable


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2018)

yes hi


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 10, 2018)

hell yea


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2018)

heck yea u thot <3


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Apr 10, 2018)

Definitely!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2018)

yes hi


----------



## dveggs (Apr 10, 2018)

Yeet


----------



## dedenne (Apr 10, 2018)

nope


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 10, 2018)

Yees


----------



## duckykate (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes?


----------



## dedenne (Apr 10, 2018)

yus


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 10, 2018)

Yus


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Apr 10, 2018)

yees


----------



## Cascade (Apr 10, 2018)

yup.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 10, 2018)

Holy carp, you finally put your inkling avatar back!

I love ya <3

Also, yus!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 10, 2018)

Definitely.


----------



## duckykate (Apr 10, 2018)

yee


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 11, 2018)

Yeah, yup & yeeee


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 11, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 11, 2018)

Indeed, I have


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2018)

Yeah mate.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 11, 2018)

Never in all my time on the forum


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 11, 2018)

*When you finally get bored so you start screwing around*

Eh, never seen ya before.


----------



## Zerous (Apr 11, 2018)

Seen you around


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2018)

Yeah.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 11, 2018)

You? Famous? Nah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2018)

Who is this girl who likes to type in purple?


----------



## rynlol (Apr 11, 2018)

v e r y famous


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 12, 2018)

I've only seen you in a few threads... but enough to say I can't remember them all.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 12, 2018)

I think so


----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2018)

Indeedy!


----------



## Fleshy (Apr 12, 2018)

yes!


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 12, 2018)

Very much so


----------



## cornimer (Apr 12, 2018)

Hmm I don't think I've ever seen you before nope not in my whole life :thinking:


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 12, 2018)

Yes! I've seen you before.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 12, 2018)

Vampnessa said:


> VANESSA DENIED MY EXISTENCE *SOB*



I'm fine, yeah its fine, were all fine

Also yeah Hayden is v famous, but I feel like I haven't seen you in a while


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2018)

yes hola


----------



## Zerous (Apr 13, 2018)

Yes, for sure


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 13, 2018)

Sure have


----------



## Zerous (Apr 13, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 13, 2018)

I feel like i've seen you before, but i'm leaning more on the "I don't know who the heckers you are" side...


----------



## namiieco (Apr 13, 2018)

yup ive seen you before


----------



## dedenne (Apr 13, 2018)

yes


----------



## dveggs (Apr 13, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Zerous (Apr 13, 2018)

No, sorry


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 13, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2018)

yarr m8


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 14, 2018)

Definitely!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 14, 2018)

yes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 14, 2018)

Indeed!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 14, 2018)

I see you about


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2018)

um hi u thot yes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 14, 2018)

Sim


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 14, 2018)

what planet have you come from yes


----------



## dedenne (Apr 14, 2018)

yes ^_^


----------



## GreatUsername (Apr 14, 2018)

Yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 15, 2018)

You definitely are!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2018)

yes ^^


----------



## betta (Apr 15, 2018)

yep, how could I miss that giant signature of yours @ sheila lmfao


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 15, 2018)

yes


----------



## Aromatic Ambrosia (Apr 16, 2018)

*I've only just joined today, but yep! (I already know the answer will be no lol... I'm going to try and post a lot, I want to make friends.)*


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 16, 2018)

You’re new, so i’m just gonna say no for now


----------



## Zerous (Apr 16, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 16, 2018)

Yus


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 16, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 16, 2018)

Always


----------



## dedenne (Apr 16, 2018)

yup!


----------



## betta (Apr 16, 2018)

no, sorry Senpai doesn't recognize you


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 16, 2018)

I have indeed


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 16, 2018)

yes


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 16, 2018)

u famous af


----------



## Zerous (Apr 17, 2018)

For sure


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 17, 2018)

Seen you.


----------



## Zerous (Apr 17, 2018)

Is it even a question? Yep. XD


----------



## Pondo (Apr 17, 2018)

i haven?t; I lurk in the acnl subforums most of the time


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 17, 2018)

No...


----------



## Zerous (Apr 17, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Cress (Apr 18, 2018)

Hm... no?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 18, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## Cascade (Apr 18, 2018)

yeah.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 18, 2018)

Yup


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2018)

yes obv


----------



## dedenne (Apr 18, 2018)

nope, never seen you, nuh uh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 18, 2018)

yea


----------



## Zerous (Apr 18, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## hestu (Apr 18, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 18, 2018)

yes


----------



## Pondo (Apr 19, 2018)

several times, so yeah


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 19, 2018)

ive seen you before, but only in the basement.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 19, 2018)

Yeah.


----------



## dedenne (Apr 19, 2018)

yup


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 19, 2018)

Heck yes.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 19, 2018)

Yep.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 19, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Cascade (Apr 19, 2018)

I remember you.


----------



## dveggs (Apr 20, 2018)

Yeet


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 20, 2018)

Umm...I don't know who you are.


----------



## glasspandabear (Apr 20, 2018)

Yes, for sure. I've seen you all over the place haha


----------



## Zerous (Apr 20, 2018)

No, sorry


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm very new here so probably not.


----------



## goro (Apr 21, 2018)

don't think i have


----------



## dedenne (Apr 21, 2018)

don't think ive seen you


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 21, 2018)

nope sorry


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 21, 2018)

No


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 22, 2018)

yes


----------



## dedenne (Apr 23, 2018)

definitely


----------



## cornimer (Apr 23, 2018)

Yup of course!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 23, 2018)

yes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 23, 2018)

yea


----------



## Zerous (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes


----------



## betta (Apr 24, 2018)

yup cause I replied to one of your threads lol


----------



## dedenne (Apr 24, 2018)

yup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Panda Hero (Apr 24, 2018)

yes!


----------



## Sakura625 (Apr 24, 2018)

Yep 'v'


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 24, 2018)

I don't think so.


----------



## Frosteas (Apr 24, 2018)

hmm I don't think so ~


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 24, 2018)

no. you seem like one of those dead accounts that suddenly revive


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 25, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 25, 2018)

Nope


----------



## Zerous (Apr 26, 2018)

Sorry, no


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 26, 2018)

Yep, also everytime you answer to me you don't know me..
after a while of saying "no", you should, no? xD


----------



## dedenne (Apr 26, 2018)

yup


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 26, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 26, 2018)

Yep.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 26, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 27, 2018)

ive seen you before, but only ever in the basement.


----------



## tae (Apr 27, 2018)

i've only seen you once, but i think you're rad.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 27, 2018)

yes


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 28, 2018)

Oui, I did see you already!


----------



## matt (Apr 28, 2018)

Yes I'm famous on belltre forums . I have been around for for over 5 years now on tbt and have seen many people come and go

I very much look forward to animal crossing switch


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 28, 2018)

The objective is to say if the person above you is famous.  Also, no.


----------



## tae (Apr 28, 2018)

he's joking im sure. 


yes.


----------



## matt (Apr 28, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The objective is to say if the person above you is famous.  Also, no.



Gosh I do apologies
It wasn't like that back in my day. Few years ago it used to be you who commented on your own status, but times have probably changed (or perhaps I'm not remembering properly ) guess I should have read the rules again &#55357;&#56834;

Never heard of your username before so assume you're not


----------



## Zerous (Apr 29, 2018)

No


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 29, 2018)

Yup


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 29, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2018)

yes


----------



## matt (Apr 29, 2018)

No


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2018)

lol.

hallelujah mary loved her son, yes


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 29, 2018)

Definitely


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 29, 2018)

You haven't been as active as you were but I'd say you're still famous.


----------



## namiieco (Apr 29, 2018)

yup!


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 29, 2018)

Sometimes


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2018)

yerr m8


----------



## tae (Apr 29, 2018)

always


----------



## namiieco (Apr 29, 2018)

yeah a bit recently


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 29, 2018)

For sure!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 29, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 29, 2018)

Yup!


----------



## Cress (Apr 29, 2018)

Absolutely!


----------



## Zerous (Apr 29, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## boring (Apr 30, 2018)

Once or Twice


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 30, 2018)

Yep, just saw you =)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 30, 2018)

No?


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 30, 2018)

I see you all of the time, lol


----------



## namiieco (Apr 30, 2018)

yep


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 30, 2018)

Indeed.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 30, 2018)

i would say yeah! i see you everywhere lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2018)

I swear it feels like you've been here longer than a month lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 30, 2018)

Yup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2018)

Yes indeed.


----------



## Frosteas (May 1, 2018)

Yes ^^


----------



## moo_nieu (May 2, 2018)

Yep, a bunch


----------



## Marc Franks (May 2, 2018)

probably not, Im here for a bit then vanish for like 6 months but i always come back, ill be surprised if anyone remembers me.


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 2, 2018)

Nope! >:


----------



## Nicole. (May 11, 2018)

Yep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2018)

Very much so.


----------



## matt (May 11, 2018)

Yes


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 11, 2018)

Nope


----------



## matt (May 11, 2018)

xXSavagekid666Xx said:


> Nope



How disrespectful  I'm very well known 
Although in saying that, I've never spoken to you before so I'd happily day your not famous either


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2018)

yes lol


----------



## matt (May 11, 2018)

Yes you are


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 11, 2018)

matt said:


> How disrespectful  I'm very well known
> Although in saying that, I've never spoken to you before so I'd happily day your not famous either



Woops, I'm dumb, sorry. 

I thought we were talking about ourselves


----------



## dedenne (May 11, 2018)

yup!


----------



## meggtheegg (May 11, 2018)

Edit im dumb thought we were talking about ourselves

I think you're decently know, I see you a lot anyway


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2018)

You're very new, so no.


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2018)

yes hi thot


----------



## matt (May 12, 2018)

Yes


----------



## dedenne (May 12, 2018)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2018)

yerr m8


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 12, 2018)

yea


----------



## Haydenv019 (May 12, 2018)

Boo. Yes.


----------



## matt (May 12, 2018)

N o p e


----------



## Haydenv019 (May 12, 2018)

Glad to see another floater!
No.


----------



## pique (May 12, 2018)

heck yeah

also i like the blue text you're using now <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2018)

Yass


----------



## dedenne (May 13, 2018)

ofc lmao


----------



## xXJessXx (May 13, 2018)

Seen you a few times


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 13, 2018)

No


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 13, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## GreatUsername (May 13, 2018)

yep


----------



## Haydenv019 (May 14, 2018)

υиfαмιℓιαя αναтαя ∂єтє?тє∂.

no.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2018)

Yassss


----------



## Haydenv019 (May 14, 2018)

Your aesthetic looks so much cleaner now! I love it!

Yes :3


----------



## dedenne (May 14, 2018)

yup!


----------



## Marte (May 14, 2018)

Yes, seen you many times


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2018)

i've seen you a few times? unless you changed username idk


----------



## matt (May 14, 2018)

Gosh I swear you're always on this thread lol
Yes you are


----------



## Marte (May 14, 2018)

Yes! Seen you often

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> i've seen you a few times? unless you changed username idk



Yea, I'm the cCupcakeo girl. If thats who you meant haha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2018)

Nope


----------



## dedenne (May 16, 2018)

yup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 16, 2018)

Indeed


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 16, 2018)

oh heck yea


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 16, 2018)

Well you went on a hiatus for awhile but you're famous to me.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2018)

no who r u thot


----------



## Trip (May 18, 2018)

yes


----------



## dedenne (May 18, 2018)

not seen u but u must be famous lol


----------



## dimicrow (May 18, 2018)

yee


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 18, 2018)

I haven't see you around before now!


----------



## Marte (May 18, 2018)

Yup, and your profile picture is adorable!


----------



## dedenne (May 19, 2018)

yes !


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## matt (May 19, 2018)

You're certainly famous in the basement this weekend so I'd assume so


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2018)

Famous for loving Jesus and spreading the message.


----------



## matt (May 19, 2018)

I'm not a fan of Jesus but I like the meme of buddy Christ

Yes you're famous


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 19, 2018)

i see you all over the place, so yes, i'd consider you to be famous! im glad that you always remind everyone that jesus loves us.


----------



## matt (May 19, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> i see you all over the place, so yes, i'd consider you to be famous! im glad that you always remind everyone that jesus loves us.



Cheers i'm chuffed
Yes you're famous


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 20, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## dedenne (May 20, 2018)

yes


----------



## Marte (May 20, 2018)

Yep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 20, 2018)

Nooo...?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 20, 2018)

yes<3


----------



## dedenne (May 20, 2018)

yes^^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 20, 2018)

Very!


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 20, 2018)

No.


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2018)

No.


----------



## Acruoxil (May 20, 2018)

I've seen you a bit


----------



## Nicole. (May 20, 2018)

Can't say I have, no


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 20, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## matt (May 20, 2018)

Sure are


----------



## Nicole. (May 20, 2018)

Yep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 20, 2018)

Yessss


----------



## Zerous (May 20, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2018)

No, literally never seen you on here.


----------



## Acruoxil (May 21, 2018)

Nope


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2018)

Not at all.


----------



## Zerous (May 21, 2018)

No, sorry


----------



## Antonio (May 21, 2018)

Who are you?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 21, 2018)

ya


----------



## Zerous (May 21, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 21, 2018)

yes<3


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2018)

Yep, see you a lot.


----------



## Zerous (May 22, 2018)

Not too much but yeah


----------



## rollerC (May 22, 2018)

Never seen you before.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 22, 2018)

Nah


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 22, 2018)

new phone who dis crazy marshal fangurl


----------



## hamster (May 22, 2018)

yeh


----------



## CassyCrossing<3 (May 22, 2018)

yupp


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 23, 2018)

Nope


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2018)

Not at all.  You literally have no avatar or signature.  LOL


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 23, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2018)

Yep, see you around a lot.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 24, 2018)

Kinda?


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2018)

no who r u thot

<3


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 25, 2018)

Yep :3


----------



## Zerous (May 25, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2018)

See you post more now, so sure.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 25, 2018)

I've seen you, but mostly in the Basement.


----------



## magicaldonkey (May 25, 2018)

i've seen you quite a bit!


----------



## Cwynne (May 26, 2018)

I've seen you once or twice


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 26, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 26, 2018)

y e s


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2018)

Yep, famous as famous can be.


----------



## mayordan (May 28, 2018)

no lol


----------



## dedenne (May 28, 2018)

havent seen u...


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 28, 2018)

yess


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2018)

Of course


----------



## Adriel (May 28, 2018)

yyyyep


----------



## MissLily123 (May 28, 2018)

Adriel said:


> yyyyep



Yes!


----------



## duckykate (May 28, 2018)

nope


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## MissLily123 (May 28, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 29, 2018)

yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2018)

Getting there, yes.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 29, 2018)

Ya


----------



## dedenne (May 29, 2018)

yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2018)

Yes


----------



## calamitybot (May 29, 2018)

ive seen you around a lot, lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2018)

Yeah.


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Cwynne (May 29, 2018)

I've seen you a couple times


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

Yes, I’ve seen you more now.


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 29, 2018)

yesssss


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

Yep, you’re famous indeed.


----------



## duckykate (May 29, 2018)

Yeah..


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Zerous (May 30, 2018)

Yep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 30, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 30, 2018)

Don't think so! o:


----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2018)

Nope, don’t see you post often enough.


----------



## Zerous (May 30, 2018)

Seen you In this thread


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 30, 2018)

yeesssss


----------



## meggtheegg (May 30, 2018)

I see you a lot  (also love the aesthetic of your sig btw!)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 30, 2018)

Kinda


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2018)

Yup


----------



## Sakura625 (May 31, 2018)

Yep ( ◞･∇･)


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 31, 2018)

yeahh


----------



## Zerous (May 31, 2018)

Yea


----------



## dedenne (May 31, 2018)

yes^^


----------



## matt (May 31, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Sakura625 (May 31, 2018)

Yep ^^


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2018)

Yep


----------



## matt (May 31, 2018)

Yes


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 31, 2018)

Yahhhhh


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Cwynne (Jun 4, 2018)

Definitely~


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 4, 2018)

i see you


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Dessivue (Jun 4, 2018)

*Yessir, and you seem really cool!*


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2018)

Yes, you are already.


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 6, 2018)

Yeh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 6, 2018)

Very.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes, seen you around a lot.


----------



## matt (Jun 6, 2018)

Sure are


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

You are as well


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 6, 2018)

Definitely so!


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 6, 2018)

Never seen you around here before


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 6, 2018)

I think I have seen you once!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 6, 2018)

I don't think so.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2018)

Ysssss


----------



## M Flenker (Jun 6, 2018)

*Yessir, I've seen you around quite a bit! (Have a lovely day!)*


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

No, only saw you a couple times (you?re also impersonating someone else on these forums).


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 6, 2018)

Definitely so!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

Yep, you are.


----------



## Elijo (Jun 6, 2018)

I believe I've seen you once before!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

Never seen you before.


EDIT: Now I remember you, somewhat.  You?re on my friends list for some reason, but you?ve been gone.  Lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2018)

I've only been back for like a day and I've seen you so much oml


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes, you’re famous on TBT.


----------



## hestu (Jun 7, 2018)

yep!


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

Sure


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

Seen you go bat-crazy today with the posts (btw, TBT isn’t going to be revived at this point.  It’s dead).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

Not at all


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

(LOL) Neither are you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 9, 2018)

I mean I only ever see you in the Basement so.. kinda?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 9, 2018)

Seen you in a lot of threads.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

I've seen you around in different threads ^^


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 9, 2018)

I don't think so.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Seen you around a lot.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

^^Seen you around lots (esp. in the basement~)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Yes, seen you around a lot.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 9, 2018)

#everywhere


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Yep, you’re famous on TBT.


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 11, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Yep, seen you around a lot.


----------



## deuces (Jun 11, 2018)

all the time lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 11, 2018)

Kinda, yeah.


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Jun 11, 2018)

nintendofan85 said:


> Kinda, yeah.



you’ve been the most recent poster in all the game threads i’m participating in, lmao.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jun 11, 2018)

Haven’t seen you before, but I never come online lmao


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Seeing you post more now.


----------



## nanpan (Jun 12, 2018)

mhm, when I actually come to the basement I always see at least one post from ya.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2018)

Yep, seen you around a lot.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 17, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Alsafie (Jun 17, 2018)

Yes, seen you around before! Most recently, your post about the ‘willy shaped window’


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 17, 2018)

Alsafie said:


> Yes, seen you around before! Most recently, your post about the ‘willy shaped window’



I was young ok  

haven't seen you around tho sorry


----------



## Elin1O (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh no, I haven't.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2018)

Seen you around more now, so yeah.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 17, 2018)

Hell yeah.


----------



## dimicrow (Jun 17, 2018)

A few times, yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2018)

Seen you post a lot, so yes.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 17, 2018)

Yep, I?ve seen you a lot


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 17, 2018)

I've seen you


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2018)

Seen you post a lot.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2018)

Getting there, yeah.


----------



## allainah (Jun 18, 2018)

for sure


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2018)

Definitely!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2018)

Seen you post a lot, so yes.


----------



## nanpan (Jun 18, 2018)

Gotcha again, and yes you are very popular !


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 18, 2018)

I see your posts all the time, and I’ve visited before! So yea, I’d say you’re pretty popular around here (which is great  because you’re super cool)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2018)

Seen you post more, but not quite yet.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2018)

Whoa-oh, you’re halfway there.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2018)

Yes, seen you post a lot.


----------



## dedenne (Jun 19, 2018)

yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2018)

Yes, you are.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2018)

Whoa-oh, livin on a prayer


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2018)

Yes, you’re famous on TBT.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 19, 2018)

Definitely so!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 21, 2018)

Seen you a few times


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 21, 2018)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2018)

Yep, seen you around a lot.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 21, 2018)

Yep!  Now you are.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2018)

Definitely so.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2018)

Yep, you’re famous on TBT.


----------



## LeviTheHysteriaBringer (Jun 23, 2018)

I see you about 10 times a day


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 23, 2018)

This is the first time I've seen you here.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2018)

Yep, see you a lot.


----------



## riummi (Jun 23, 2018)

yea I see you post often


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 23, 2018)

I recently saw some of your posts, but I don't think I've seen you that much :v


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2018)

Yep, seen you post a lot.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 23, 2018)

no


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2018)

Don’t see you that much.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2018)

Yessiree


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 23, 2018)

Yes c:


----------



## Cascade (Jun 23, 2018)

Nope.

I'm kinda inactive here now.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2018)

Haven’t seen you much lately.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2018)

Yes, seen you post a lot.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 30, 2018)

Ya


----------



## Grawr (Jun 30, 2018)

I'd say no, but my TBT fame radar is covered in like a decade of dust.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2018)

Not necessarily.  Haven’t seen you until very recently.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 30, 2018)

Of course!


----------



## dedenne (Jun 30, 2018)

yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2018)

Yes, you are.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jun 30, 2018)

idk


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2018)

Yep, seen you post a lot.


----------



## dedenne (Jul 1, 2018)

yes


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 1, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2018)

Yep, seen you post a lot


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 5, 2018)

yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Yes, seen you post a lot (live thread, live!).


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2018)

Yup you're.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

Yes, you are again (more people need to post in this thread.  Lol).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2018)

Here I be

Also no


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

Then you’re not either.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 14, 2018)

Yes, I just typed your name out with my elbow!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2018)

Yes, seen you post a lot.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 14, 2018)

Yeep


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2018)

Yep, you are.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 19, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 19, 2018)

Yes you are, haven't seen you lately tho.


----------



## Loubelle (Jul 19, 2018)

Yes, I've seen you c:


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 19, 2018)

I've seen you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 19, 2018)

No, you’re very new.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 19, 2018)

Definitely!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

Yes, you are.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 19, 2018)

Yeah.


----------



## Sakura625 (Jul 20, 2018)

Yep ^^


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 20, 2018)

Ye


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

Yes, you are.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 20, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 20, 2018)

Most definitely


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

Not yet.


----------



## Twikster (Jul 20, 2018)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

*NO*


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

Not even close.


----------



## kellyleroc (Jul 21, 2018)

I just called you Hot in the Hot Or Thot thread lol so yep you Famous


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2018)

Not yet.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 21, 2018)

Yeee


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 21, 2018)

I've seen you,but not many times so

NO


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 21, 2018)

Same with me so

NO


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 21, 2018)

A little.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2018)

Yes, you are.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 21, 2018)

yeah, for sure


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2018)

Yes, you are.  I’ve seen you post more lately too.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 21, 2018)

Yes indeed


----------



## Loubelle (Jul 22, 2018)

I've seen you c:


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 22, 2018)

Never seen you


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

Yes, you are.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 22, 2018)

yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

Yep, you are.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 22, 2018)

Yas


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 22, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 23, 2018)

i've seen you a few times!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 23, 2018)

No, I don't think so.


----------



## MilkToast (Jul 23, 2018)

nope!


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes, makes me crave some buttered toast


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2018)

yeaa obv lolll


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeaaaa, love your new avatar tho


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

Absoheckinlutely


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 23, 2018)

You don’t get much more famous that that.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

Yus, you are


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 23, 2018)

Kinda?  Not really though.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes, you are.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 23, 2018)

yessir


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes, you are.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeah, you are.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

You are.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 24, 2018)

yes


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

Yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 24, 2018)

I’m starting to see you more.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 24, 2018)

wtf yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Yes, you are.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

Yes, too famous lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Yes, you’re famous on TBT.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

I've seen you before, I've seen you even more, I've seen your core, and I've seen your door

I'm breaking into your room


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Not yet.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

Look out your door my boy

(Yes)


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

Yeah I guess


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

Yes but your previous avatar was better


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 24, 2018)

yes


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

I have seen you, but not often


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 24, 2018)

I guess


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2018)

Very much


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

Same to you


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Gee, I don’t think so.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

Me neither, first time I've seen you


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Not quite yet.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Yes, you are


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Yes, you are as well.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 25, 2018)

Ye


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

I wish I didnt, little miss environment destroyer. Look at how many eggs you've stolen! Taking birds' babies' away! Horrid.


----------



## neoratz (Jul 25, 2018)

lol yes i see you constantly! can't forget the dancing demoman •̀.̫•́


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

I see you often, but only in short bursts


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Not yet.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

Not yet.


----------



## sigh (Jul 25, 2018)

i've been seeing you a lot lately, so probably?


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

I've seen you a couple of times


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 25, 2018)

Yeah, unfortunately.  Your nonsensical rants are annoying.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

I have seen you, Environment Destroyer


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Starting to see you a lot.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

Never seen you. ever


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Not yet.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet. 

Not yet.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 25, 2018)

no


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

No


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

You’re not.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

You're not either bigg boyyy


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 25, 2018)

No.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jul 25, 2018)

Never seen you around


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Nope


----------



## nanpan (Jul 26, 2018)

Hmm, I saw you in a few other threads !


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 26, 2018)

If I am correct you did sell a villager to me


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

I guess


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 26, 2018)

Never seeeenn y yoyyuyyiy


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 26, 2018)

Yuuuuss


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, you are.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 26, 2018)

This isn't stating who is famous, it's whether or not you've seen the person before.

So yes, I've seen you


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

Not famous anyway.  Haven’t seen you before.


----------



## Twikster (Jul 26, 2018)

Seen you a lot, so yeah I guess


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

I’ve seen you, so yes.


----------



## sigh (Jul 26, 2018)

seen you frequently, yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

Seen you as well, so yes.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Yus


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2018)

Yep.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes you are


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, you are.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2018)

Ye, you are.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes, you are.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Yessss


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 28, 2018)

Never, nice to meet you

heh...just kidding.


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Probably once because I only see you in your shop.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2018)

I’ve seen you before, so yes.


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

Pretty much.


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

I see you alot


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

I saw you the first time today.


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

same with you


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

Sure i've seen you around


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

First time


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Oh you're a new member that's why. Well that's a good start! Starting to see you a lot!


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

You mostly post in the basement I usually didn't until now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 29, 2018)

Nah


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

Yeah you are


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 30, 2018)

Always


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Jul 30, 2018)

Haven't seen you around!


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 30, 2018)

Neither have I


----------



## nanpan (Jul 30, 2018)

Ya I've seen you around a few times !


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Jul 30, 2018)

Haven't seen you around! But I'm new so.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 31, 2018)

I've seen you once or twice. Mostly since I've been looking at the basement.


----------



## uyumin (Jul 31, 2018)

Haven't seen you


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 31, 2018)

Never seen you


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 31, 2018)

I've seen you around a bit!


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 31, 2018)

yes


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 31, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2018)

Yes, you are.


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 31, 2018)

Seen you around frequently


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2018)

Seen you around a lot.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 31, 2018)

Yeah boi


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 31, 2018)

Of course!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

Seen you around.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 1, 2018)

I've seen you, yep!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 1, 2018)

Seen you in some threads.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

Seen you a lot.


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

I see you a lot xD


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

See you a lot.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

yersh


----------



## uyumin (Aug 1, 2018)

See you a lot


----------



## Bosmer (Aug 1, 2018)

Seen you a few times


----------



## Tri (Aug 1, 2018)

Haven't seen you in as many threads.


----------



## uyumin (Aug 1, 2018)

Haven't seen you


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

I don't think I've seen you


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

I've only seen you recently


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

I've seen you xD


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

I've only seen you recently 

Again


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

I've seen you OuO

Again


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

I've only seen you recently

Again 

*Insert Lady Gaga Song*


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

I’ve seen you.


----------



## orchidflesh (Aug 1, 2018)

I’ve seen you around quite often, we’ve interacted a few times. I’d definitely say you’re one of the more famous accounts on TBT. I see you everywhere, basically.... lmao

that sounds... somewhat odd. i don’t see you “everywhere”, just very frequently on the bell tree lol


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 2, 2018)

Don't think I've seen you


----------



## Cress (Aug 2, 2018)

Absolutely!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 2, 2018)

I saw you, yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2018)

Seen you around.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2018)

yea lol...


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 2, 2018)

I see you a lot c:


----------



## uyumin (Aug 2, 2018)

See you a lot


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 3, 2018)

I see you a lot, haha


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2018)

A couple times, I think.


----------



## uyumin (Aug 3, 2018)

Seen you.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 3, 2018)

Never seen you before


----------



## uyumin (Aug 3, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 3, 2018)

I'd say so.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2018)

Yep, see you a lot lately.


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 3, 2018)

I see you a lot


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2018)

yes


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 3, 2018)

who dis who r u seriously


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 3, 2018)

TBT royalty at this point i feel like


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 3, 2018)

a very famous gummy bear


----------



## uyumin (Aug 4, 2018)

Never seen you before.


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Who are you?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Obviously seen you a bunch. Were friends on TBT lol


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Hello friend seen you lots. and I think you visited my town.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Yeah I did lol, I delivered the blue roses to you.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 4, 2018)

Yee


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Saw you another time today. Thanks for the blue roses


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 4, 2018)

Nah haven't seen you in my entire life


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Same here never saw u either Lol


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 4, 2018)

Still never seen you, tbh


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Nessa? why does that ring a bell


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 4, 2018)

Liam doesn't ring a bell at all tbh


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

yea same with you


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 4, 2018)

We did some business on acnl.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 4, 2018)

Definitely!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2018)

Yes, seen you before.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 4, 2018)

I like Spike


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Seen you quite a lot lol


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2018)

Seen you a lot recently.


----------



## uyumin (Aug 4, 2018)

See you a lot.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 4, 2018)

No, I wouldn't say so.


----------



## cornimer (Aug 4, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Chick (Aug 4, 2018)

tad is not a big deal
Erm erm, yes!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2018)

My favorite baby chicken


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 5, 2018)

Yes [:


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 5, 2018)

I know you! Have seen you on my threads and others!


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 5, 2018)

! I've seen you too! ^p^


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 5, 2018)

-v-


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 5, 2018)

>w<


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 5, 2018)

>0< (lol wot)


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 5, 2018)

;w; woomy


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 5, 2018)

;-; this thread turned into a face off (literally) lol


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 5, 2018)

Lol! ~(^-^)~


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 5, 2018)

\(OoO)/


----------



## uyumin (Aug 5, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## Locket (Aug 5, 2018)

i may have seen you before if you've had a different username but with the current one not that i remember


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 5, 2018)

omg i know u lol


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 5, 2018)

Seen you once


----------



## uyumin (Aug 5, 2018)

See you a lot.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## Rayann (Aug 5, 2018)

You're everywhere!


----------



## koopasta (Aug 5, 2018)

Don't think I've ever seen you before.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 5, 2018)

Once or twice


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2018)

See you around a lot.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 5, 2018)

Everywhere in the basement


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2018)

Yes, seen you as well in the basement a lot.


----------



## thatsokayy (Aug 5, 2018)

i see you on almost every thread i view lol


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 5, 2018)

Don’t know you lol


----------



## Dormire (Aug 6, 2018)

I see you often, yeah!


----------



## uyumin (Aug 6, 2018)

Haven't seen you.


----------



## Dormire (Aug 6, 2018)

Seen you once in an old thread!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## Dormire (Aug 6, 2018)

I see you everywhere! I love Cowboy Bebop btw. Haha.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 6, 2018)

No.


----------



## dedenne (Aug 6, 2018)

yes


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 6, 2018)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 6, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 6, 2018)

Yup!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 7, 2018)

No, I've never seen this guy before..


Jk Lol


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 7, 2018)

Ali have also seen you quite a bit lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 7, 2018)

Not really


----------



## Dormire (Aug 7, 2018)

Saw you in old threads prior to me joining the forums.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 7, 2018)

Nope


----------



## uyumin (Aug 7, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2018)

A couple times.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2018)

yiss


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2018)

Seen you a lot.


----------



## uyumin (Aug 7, 2018)

See you a lot


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 7, 2018)

I saw you twice


----------



## Hayze (Aug 8, 2018)

i've seen u


----------



## uyumin (Aug 8, 2018)

Never seen you.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 8, 2018)

I have never seen you girl.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2018)

Never seen you before, lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 8, 2018)

Totally haven’t seen you before, nope...


----------



## uyumin (Aug 8, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 8, 2018)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2018)

Seen you a lot.


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 9, 2018)

Hmmmmmmm of course I have seen you


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 9, 2018)

Seen you plenty! And it’s really fun I’m the basement lol


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2018)

Seen you a lot.


----------



## uyumin (Aug 9, 2018)

See you a lot


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Aug 10, 2018)

Never seen you


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2018)

Yep, seen you before.


----------



## wizard (Aug 10, 2018)

I’ve seen you.


----------



## uyumin (Aug 10, 2018)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Dormire (Aug 11, 2018)

i see you a lot here in this thread


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 11, 2018)

Nope, never seen you before!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## Dormire (Aug 11, 2018)

seen ya


----------



## wizard (Aug 11, 2018)

No


----------



## uyumin (Aug 11, 2018)

seen you.


----------



## wizard (Aug 11, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2018)

Seen you.


----------



## lil' julie (Aug 11, 2018)

Seen you on a lot of things... How long have I been on here?


----------



## wizard (Aug 11, 2018)

I’ve seen you lots today


----------



## uyumin (Aug 12, 2018)

Seen you


----------



## thatsokayy (Aug 12, 2018)

I've seen you a couple of times


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 12, 2018)

Who are you? ( that means never seen you before.)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 12, 2018)

I think I saw you, yep!


----------



## wizard (Aug 12, 2018)

Yes


----------



## uyumin (Aug 12, 2018)

Seen you.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 12, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Aug 12, 2018)

I've seen you around a few times


----------



## uyumin (Aug 13, 2018)

Never seen you before


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 13, 2018)

Seen you on this thread a lot!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 13, 2018)

Seen you a lot!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 13, 2018)

Yeos


----------



## uyumin (Aug 13, 2018)

Seen you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 13, 2018)

Pretty sure I haven't seen you.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2018)

Seen you as well.


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 13, 2018)

Lol seen you


----------



## Bosmer (Aug 13, 2018)

Seen you around often


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 13, 2018)

No


----------



## sigh (Aug 13, 2018)

seen you a bunch, yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 13, 2018)

A little bit.  I love your username and avatar <3


----------



## 22lexi (Aug 15, 2018)

^^ See you allll the time (also LOVE that username and avatar)

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I changed my avi and sig to the person below


----------



## Antonio (Aug 15, 2018)

Never have seen you, sry.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 15, 2018)

Affirmative


----------



## uyumin (Aug 15, 2018)

Seen you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 15, 2018)

I don’t think I’ve seen you.


----------



## Lars (Aug 18, 2018)

i have seen you quite a lot actually


----------



## Dormire (Aug 18, 2018)

Haven't seen you!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 18, 2018)

Nope


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2018)

Yes, I’ve seen you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 18, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2018)

thot


----------



## namiieco (Aug 18, 2018)

yes


----------



## Dormire (Aug 18, 2018)

Nope!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2018)

Yep, I’ve seen you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 18, 2018)

Sheila said:


> thot



Wrong thread, chica.  Lmao.

Also, I’ve seen that spicy thot above me before.


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

Kinda!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 19, 2018)

no


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 19, 2018)

No


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 19, 2018)

the real question is who hasn't?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 19, 2018)

Seen you a bit.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 19, 2018)

Yeah obvi


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2018)

Yes, seen you.


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

Yeppo.


----------



## uyumin (Aug 20, 2018)

Haven’t seen you.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 21, 2018)

Ive seen your posts before


----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2018)

Yes, very much so!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)

Seen you a lot


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 21, 2018)

Yup.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)

Seen you in couple of threads


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 21, 2018)

Yeah boi


----------



## elytheia (Aug 21, 2018)

dont see you around too often, but you sure are memorable when i do see you


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)

Seen you


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Aug 22, 2018)

I've seen you some since my recent return... Gonna guess no one knows me, though... X3


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## uyumin (Aug 22, 2018)

See you a lot.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 22, 2018)

Seen you a few times.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 22, 2018)

Getting there!


----------



## Tri (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm not playing Pocket Camp so I haven't seen you.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Litterally only seen you like once I think lol.


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 23, 2018)

Hmmmm It's not like we are friends or whatever sooo yea.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Yeah, totally never seen you before...


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 23, 2018)

Yeah same to you


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Mehbeh I have  *Evil laughter*


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 23, 2018)

Wait was it Hyrule I saw you?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Mehbeh!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Seen you everywhere in the basement lol


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 24, 2018)

Saw you in the..... well..... eh.....Hi, I'm Dora! Can you help me find my memory card? Found it? Now you have to help me push it into my brain! Are you ready? Push, push, push!


----------



## dedenne (Aug 24, 2018)

no


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 24, 2018)

Everywhere, so yes.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 25, 2018)

I have seen you everywhere and we have played together multiple times!


----------



## Cress (Aug 25, 2018)

You seem new, at least to me!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 25, 2018)

Seen for atleast 5 times but I’m starting to see you more


----------



## Lily Mayor (Aug 25, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 25, 2018)

Nope


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 25, 2018)

Definitely


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2018)

EDIT: Wtf, I was on the wrong page.


But yes, I’ve seen you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 25, 2018)

Yassss


----------



## dedenne (Aug 25, 2018)

yes


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 25, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 25, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## uyumin (Aug 25, 2018)

See you a lot.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 26, 2018)

I've seen you around


----------



## Dormire (Aug 26, 2018)

Sorta?


----------



## dedenne (Aug 26, 2018)

kinda


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 26, 2018)

De-definitely


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2018)

Idk..


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2018)

Yes, seen you before.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 26, 2018)

Have seen you a couple of times in the basement.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Seen you multiple times and as you said we have played ACNL a bunch together lol


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2018)

Yep


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 26, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## LiamGG (Aug 26, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## uyumin (Aug 26, 2018)

Haven’t seen you.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 26, 2018)

nope I never saw uyumin in my life on belltree.

And I know I'm not famous on belltree


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

We’re friends so yes lol


----------



## uyumin (Aug 26, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Seen you a few tiems


----------



## BenPlusAC (Aug 26, 2018)

I've seen you a bunch.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

I have actually never seen you before lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also welcome to the forums! Just noticed you joined today!


----------



## Antonio (Aug 26, 2018)

I've seen you around


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2018)

Who could forget the comic relief guy?


----------



## Antonio (Aug 26, 2018)

You are more active then me but not for long.....


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Also seen you


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 27, 2018)

Totally never seen you (Please don't check my friend list trust me he is not on there)


----------



## Dormire (Aug 27, 2018)

Yes. Seen you.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Seen you


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 27, 2018)

You're everywhere.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

I also see you a lot lol. I used to not know about he basement actually but then I saw one of my friends on it and was hooked. Now I post in the basement atleast 10 times a day lol


----------



## Dormire (Aug 27, 2018)

I think you're new but I saw you here and there. @ Alissa
@Hyrule: Oh yes. Very.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Also see you alot


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2018)

Seen you a lot


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 27, 2018)

Definitely


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2018)

You are


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Everywhere along with Me Spike And some other People


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2018)

Yes, seen you before.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Also see you lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 27, 2018)

Your like the Hyrule King on belltree because I see you everywhere.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Thank you. See you alot too!


----------



## Antonio (Aug 27, 2018)

You are the queen of the forums, ofc.


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 27, 2018)

seen you a lot recently the first time I saw you was your post its ya boi


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 28, 2018)

I've seen you, haha c:


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 28, 2018)

Seen you but haven’t seen you in a little over a week


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

Seen you before

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Everywhere along with Me Spike And some other People



Let's make a gang!


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 28, 2018)

Nope


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

Haven't seen you


----------



## Zerous (Aug 28, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 28, 2018)

I saw you but I don't remember where


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey! It's a cycling customer &#55358;&#56611;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

Nope..


----------



## Antonio (Aug 28, 2018)

I've seen you but you are new so i'm not sure if you're famous...


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 28, 2018)

You are!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

Seen you a lot.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 28, 2018)

See you all the time!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 28, 2018)

Seen you a lot lol


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## Zerous (Aug 28, 2018)

I've seen you


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 28, 2018)

Yeah, seen you everywhere. I want an autograph...


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 28, 2018)

You're like everywhere....


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 28, 2018)

I kinda see you a lot on Belltree.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

Seen you but idk if you're famous.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 29, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

Nah, never seen you


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 29, 2018)

Seen you a few times


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

Seen you a lil bit


----------



## Dormire (Aug 29, 2018)

Nope!


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

Nah not seen you


----------



## Zerous (Aug 29, 2018)

Sorry, no


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

Seen you like once


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 29, 2018)

Seen you in "the you're banned game" thread


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

Nope never seen u


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 29, 2018)

Seen if a few times


----------



## wizard (Aug 29, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Antonio (Aug 29, 2018)

You're a wizard, harry. no sry


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 29, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 30, 2018)

Not seen you much.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 30, 2018)

Seen you quite a bit!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 30, 2018)

Seen you


----------



## Zerous (Aug 30, 2018)

Yep


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 30, 2018)

Seen you a little bit.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 30, 2018)

I kinda see you a lot now, so maybe you will be famous on Belltree.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 30, 2018)

I see you all the time.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 30, 2018)

yes daddy


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 31, 2018)

See you a lot.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 31, 2018)

Seen you.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 31, 2018)

Seen you before


----------



## RandomPlayer (Aug 31, 2018)

I think I haven't seen you


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 31, 2018)

Never seen you.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 31, 2018)

Seen you a lot in basement.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 31, 2018)

I see you a lot.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 31, 2018)

Again I see you kinda a lot of times


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## dedenne (Aug 31, 2018)

yes


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 31, 2018)

Probably have seen you before just can't remember, but I'll just go with no


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 31, 2018)

Kinda, yeah.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 1, 2018)

No, never.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 1, 2018)

Sometimes


----------



## Dormire (Sep 1, 2018)

Yep.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 1, 2018)

No rlly


----------



## moonlightxo (Sep 1, 2018)

Yes!!


----------



## Dormire (Sep 1, 2018)

Yep.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 1, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 1, 2018)

Ye


----------



## Dormire (Sep 1, 2018)

Nop.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 1, 2018)

nop


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 1, 2018)

Seen you.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 1, 2018)

Nope Isn't this thread about if they are famous not if you have seen them...


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 1, 2018)

Everyone just says seen you.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 1, 2018)

im_the_rhino said:


> Everyone just says seen you.



I think we have strayed from the path


----------



## Dormire (Sep 1, 2018)

Sort of.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 1, 2018)

Dormire said:


> Sort of.



what do you mean sort of

------------

I barely know you


----------



## moonlightxo (Sep 1, 2018)

You are.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 1, 2018)

Seen you a lot.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 2, 2018)

Not really.


----------



## moonlightxo (Sep 2, 2018)

You're haunting TBT!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 2, 2018)

I am not dead.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 2, 2018)

Starting to see you alot


----------



## Dormire (Sep 2, 2018)

I see you!


----------



## Zerous (Sep 2, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 2, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## Dormire (Sep 2, 2018)

Not really!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 2, 2018)

Not much.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2018)

Seen you a lot lately.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 2, 2018)

Yeppppo


----------



## BenPlusAC (Sep 2, 2018)

You're everywhere!


----------



## Dormire (Sep 2, 2018)

Nope!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2018)

A little bit


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 3, 2018)

Seen you before


----------



## Zerous (Sep 3, 2018)

Seen you quite a bit recently


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2018)

Seeing you a bit more.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 3, 2018)

Yep-ish.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 3, 2018)

Idk


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2018)

Seen you a lot lately.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2018)

Yeah I see you a lot.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 3, 2018)

Yep-ish


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 4, 2018)

Seen you a lot


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 4, 2018)

See you loads.


----------



## Shampsto (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm technically stalking you


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2018)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 4, 2018)

it spikey boi (Yes.)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 4, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 4, 2018)

Of course!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 4, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## Dormire (Sep 4, 2018)

Seen ya!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 5, 2018)

You are


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 5, 2018)

Yeah seen you a lot.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2018)

^same heh


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 5, 2018)

I see you lots.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 5, 2018)

Now you are, yes.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 6, 2018)

I saw you once.


----------



## OctoLiam (Sep 6, 2018)

Seen you once


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 6, 2018)

Seen you a lot


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 6, 2018)

I see you lots


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2018)

Seen you a lot.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 6, 2018)

yessssssssssssss


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 6, 2018)

Heh I don't see you a lot, just seen you only a few times I guess.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm afraid not.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 7, 2018)

Seen ya here and there!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 7, 2018)

I see you. Lots.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 7, 2018)

Seen you before


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 7, 2018)

Of course!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 7, 2018)

I don't see you much


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 7, 2018)

Seen you


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 7, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 7, 2018)

I've seen you a lot now


----------



## Dormire (Sep 7, 2018)

Seen you but you had a Lycanroc avatar before.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 8, 2018)

Of course!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 9, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2018)

Seen you a lot


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

Of course, yup!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 9, 2018)

You definitely are now, yes.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 9, 2018)

I only been seeing you around on this thread but rarely on any other forums.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 10, 2018)

Yeah.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 10, 2018)

Nah I only seen you in the basement forums never anywhere else.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 10, 2018)

No. Not really.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 10, 2018)

Super famous!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 10, 2018)

Not yet, but you will definitely be soon!


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 10, 2018)

I've seen you in a few places and it seems you are a valued member!! <3


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2018)

First time seeing you!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 10, 2018)

Yup


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 11, 2018)

No


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 11, 2018)

Yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 11, 2018)

Definitely so.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 11, 2018)

Seen you just a few times


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 11, 2018)

nah


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 11, 2018)

Yes, of course!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2018)

Sure are!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 12, 2018)

Kinda


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 12, 2018)

A lot now


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Sep 12, 2018)

See you all over the Basement.
...Gosh, that sounds odd out of context.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 13, 2018)

no


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

Seen you a lot so yes


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 13, 2018)

Yes, you are


----------



## Psydye (Sep 13, 2018)

Seen you quite a bit!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 13, 2018)

Kinda


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 13, 2018)

Seen you before


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 13, 2018)

I seen you a lot in the basement forums more then in other forums. So I still don't know if your popular or not


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 13, 2018)

No


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 14, 2018)

Definitely at this point.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 14, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

Seen you a little


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 14, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

Yes x 2


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2018)

no who r u


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 14, 2018)

Definitely!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 14, 2018)

Seen you


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 15, 2018)

In the basement yeah


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2018)

Seen you before


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 15, 2018)

Still super famous!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

Seen you a lot!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 15, 2018)

Definitely so!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

Same!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 16, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 16, 2018)

No?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 16, 2018)

No.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

Definetly!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Sep 16, 2018)

ye I've seen ye


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## 22lexi (Sep 16, 2018)

Seen you a bunch

(changed my avi sooo it might be harder)


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 16, 2018)

Seen you like once


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 16, 2018)

Definitely at this point.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 16, 2018)

Yeppers


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2018)

Yep.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 16, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## goro (Sep 16, 2018)

seen you a lot today


----------



## duckykate (Sep 16, 2018)

haven't seen you before but ya seem cool! i like your sig, mogeko castle is a great game


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

Seen you like once.


----------



## goro (Sep 16, 2018)

you're everywhere dude


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 16, 2018)

haven't seen you


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 16, 2018)

yes you are very famous


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 16, 2018)

hell yea


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 16, 2018)

You definitely are


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

Starting to see you a lot!


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 17, 2018)

I’ve seen you a lot


----------



## Psydye (Sep 17, 2018)

Don't think so?


----------



## Flop (Sep 17, 2018)

I have no idea.  But I also haven't been on this forum in 2 years.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 17, 2018)

Maybe. I forget.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 17, 2018)

I see you quite a lot!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 17, 2018)

Seen you a lot!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 17, 2018)

Yea


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 17, 2018)

Yes you are


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 17, 2018)

Haven't seen you much.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 17, 2018)

kinda


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 17, 2018)

I’ve seen you many a times.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm afraid not.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2018)

Seen you before.


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 17, 2018)

Sorry, no!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2018)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 17, 2018)

never seen you too


----------



## thatsokayy (Sep 17, 2018)

never seen you!


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 17, 2018)

Seen you before


----------



## neoratz (Sep 17, 2018)

i saw you in a thread earlier! i think that might've been my first time seeing you though


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 17, 2018)

I’ve seen you around a couple of times.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 17, 2018)

Starting to see you a lot


----------



## goro (Sep 18, 2018)

see you a lot but only in this subforum


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 18, 2018)

never seen you


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 18, 2018)

Same as naegi but I see you a bit in other sub forums


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 18, 2018)

Yup


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 18, 2018)

Yepish


----------



## Cascade (Sep 18, 2018)

seen you few times.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 18, 2018)

Definitely.


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 18, 2018)

Yesum!


----------



## Jeongguk (Sep 18, 2018)

definitely not.. but I like to talk to people sometimes!!


----------



## Anie (Sep 18, 2018)

I've seen you a few times!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 18, 2018)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 18, 2018)

See you very often


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 18, 2018)

yepper


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 18, 2018)

Yeah I saw you


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 18, 2018)

Yes c:


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 19, 2018)

Definitely seen you before


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 19, 2018)

nope


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 19, 2018)

Only in the basement.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 19, 2018)

yeah

- - - Post Merge - - -

yeah


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 19, 2018)

yep


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 20, 2018)

a decent amount


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 20, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 20, 2018)

Yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 20, 2018)

Definitely so.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2018)

yes yes


----------



## moonlightxo (Sep 20, 2018)

You are!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 20, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## BenPlusAC (Sep 20, 2018)

I CAN'T ESCAPE YOU!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 20, 2018)

I don't believe so.


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 20, 2018)

yep seen you alot


----------



## JellyDitto (Sep 20, 2018)

i havent posted in over a year so like tbh no clue


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 20, 2018)

same never seen you but welcome back!


----------



## Cascade (Sep 20, 2018)

first time to see you


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 20, 2018)

same to you


----------



## Jacob (Sep 21, 2018)

I've seen you


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 21, 2018)

same


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 21, 2018)

Sometimes yeah


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 21, 2018)

yep ive seen you


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 21, 2018)

Yepish


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 21, 2018)

yep


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 21, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 21, 2018)

I don't know I only seen you few times


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 21, 2018)

Somewhat, yeah.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 22, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Jacob (Sep 22, 2018)

Yea


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Sep 22, 2018)

Yes


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 22, 2018)

Yeah kinda


----------



## Cascade (Sep 22, 2018)

seen you often here.


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 22, 2018)

I’ve seen you a lot. Definitely famous.


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 22, 2018)

Definitely


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 23, 2018)

My first time seeing you


----------



## Hayze (Sep 23, 2018)

I don’t think I’ve ever seen u


----------



## hamster (Sep 23, 2018)

No


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

Yes


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 25, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 25, 2018)

Yep


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 25, 2018)

Yep


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 25, 2018)

Ya sort of


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 25, 2018)

Yeah slightly.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 25, 2018)

I'd say so.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 25, 2018)

yup.


----------



## Hayze (Sep 25, 2018)

yeah


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Sep 25, 2018)

I'd say so.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 26, 2018)

No


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 26, 2018)

Totally not


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 26, 2018)

Yepp


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 26, 2018)

Nope


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 26, 2018)

Sort of. I think you were gone for a while.


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 26, 2018)

I was TToTT

I'm always on and off. 

and YES


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 26, 2018)

No


----------



## Cascade (Sep 26, 2018)

p sure


----------



## goro (Sep 26, 2018)

i've seen you quite a bit yeah


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 27, 2018)

eh idk I never saw you often on here


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 27, 2018)

Kinda


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 27, 2018)

*says sarcasticly*


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 27, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## goro (Sep 27, 2018)

yeah


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 27, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 28, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 28, 2018)

Yes c:


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 28, 2018)

I don’t see you in threads too much. But your famous too me for helping get lucky!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 28, 2018)

Yes, you are.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 28, 2018)

seen you a lot.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 29, 2018)

I don't think so.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes c:


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 29, 2018)

Yep


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 29, 2018)

ye


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2018)

Yesh


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 29, 2018)

Definitely.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2018)

Yup!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 29, 2018)

idk I just started to see you few days ago.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 29, 2018)

yuppp


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

Maybe ;D


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 30, 2018)

Yep


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 30, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

Yess


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 30, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 30, 2018)

I think you are, but not sure.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 30, 2018)

I think I saw you post in a mafia thread!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 30, 2018)

I think your famous but idk I have this feeling that I think you changed your username long ago so I don't know rlly anymore
But I bet your famous on the mafia threads


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 1, 2018)

Yepish


----------



## hamster (Oct 1, 2018)

Yeh


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 1, 2018)

I only saw you for the first time today!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 1, 2018)

Seen you a lot


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 1, 2018)

Definitely.


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 1, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 1, 2018)

yes


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 1, 2018)

ish


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 1, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 1, 2018)

yep!


----------



## goro (Oct 1, 2018)

don't think i've seen you


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 1, 2018)

only seen you few times so idk if you're famous or not


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 1, 2018)

I would say you are.


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 1, 2018)

Oh yes you are


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 2, 2018)

No, Sorry.


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 2, 2018)

Nah


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 2, 2018)

I seen you everywhere like in the basement forums so I guess your famous


----------



## Sergi (Oct 2, 2018)

I've seen you quite a few places today! So I'd say pretty close!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 2, 2018)

I just started seeing you today so idk


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 3, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 3, 2018)

Nope


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 3, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 3, 2018)

I've seen you twice now.


----------



## Sergi (Oct 4, 2018)

Haven't seen you, but I like you because you joined on my Birthday lol.


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 4, 2018)

No


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 4, 2018)

No


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 4, 2018)

Nope


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 4, 2018)

Yeah I've seen you a bunch.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 4, 2018)

yeah a bit


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 4, 2018)

No


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 4, 2018)

I see you kinda a lot on these game threads


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 5, 2018)

Yesh


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

I believe so
I have been seeing you pretty a lot now.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Yup


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

yes he is famous


----------



## Sergi (Oct 5, 2018)

Yes ya are!


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 6, 2018)

Slightly


----------



## goro (Oct 6, 2018)

yeah definitely


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Yup

- - - Post Merge - - -



Firelight said:


> yes he is famous



Yeah I’m Taylor Swift XD


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

yes (sadl I mean ummmm)


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Totally not


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

yes


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Yus


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 6, 2018)

yep


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 6, 2018)

First time seeing you, nice to meet you!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2018)

yep hi *waves*


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 6, 2018)

Yeah, I suppose.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

I think so


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 6, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

yes


----------



## Sergi (Oct 6, 2018)

still yes!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 6, 2018)

At this point, yes.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

yes


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Yup


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

yes


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

yup


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 7, 2018)

Yeahh


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Seen u


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Yass


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Nooooo


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Yass watbu talking bout


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

No


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

yes you ARE!


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

NO


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

NO ONE KNOWS ME


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

THEN HOW DOES I KNOW YOU YOU IS!1!1!1!


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

YOUR THE ONLY ONE


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Yas


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

EXCEPT FROM SIS


BUT STILL NOOOOOOO


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Say I’m not popular and my niece will bite you


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Your what niece?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

My irl neice


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

niece? what? I have no idea what your talking about


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Oh sorry niece

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.dictionary.com/browse/niece


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH congratulations


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Congratulations? Also yes


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 7, 2018)

Yes


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 7, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 7, 2018)

Seen you before


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 7, 2018)

yeah


----------



## Sergi (Oct 7, 2018)

Very much so!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2018)

No


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 8, 2018)

Ye


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 8, 2018)

Definitely!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 8, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 8, 2018)

yes


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 9, 2018)

Yea


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 9, 2018)

Yep, seen you around.


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 9, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 9, 2018)

oh I'm sure


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 9, 2018)

Ive seen you in all the chain posts. All of them.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 9, 2018)

Nope, I don't believe I've ever seen you on here at all.


----------



## krystillin (Oct 10, 2018)

^^^^ No. Which is really weird because youve posted so much. Must be on stuff I dont see


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 10, 2018)

No


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 14, 2018)

yes I think


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 15, 2018)

Yes


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 15, 2018)

I've seen you around a fair amount


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2018)

yeah no **** sherlock


----------



## sofieceliza (Oct 15, 2018)

nope!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 15, 2018)

No


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 15, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl? Never heard of her


----------



## mogyay (Oct 15, 2018)

who r u 
??????????????????????


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 15, 2018)

I don't think I've seen you before


----------



## mogyay (Oct 15, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> I don't think I've seen you before



i dont think so but i havent been active since u joined lmaoo : (


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

I have seen you couple of times


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 16, 2018)

Seen you a lot


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 16, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2018)

yeet


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 16, 2018)

Definitely


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 16, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

nah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 16, 2018)

Who are you?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2018)

Yep, seen you before.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 16, 2018)

Yes, of course!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

yeah cuz now I see you everywhere

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Who are you?



who are you bully?
xD


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 16, 2018)

Yesh


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

yesh yesh


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 17, 2018)

I have no clue?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 17, 2018)

nope


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2018)

Yass


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 17, 2018)

Yep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 17, 2018)

Yesh


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 17, 2018)

Definitely.


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 17, 2018)

Ye


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2018)

I’d say so.


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 17, 2018)

Pretty frequent!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 17, 2018)

Seen you a lot!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2018)

Seen you!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 17, 2018)

idk


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 17, 2018)

Yeah!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 17, 2018)

yes


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 17, 2018)

Ye


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2018)

Yes


----------



## thatsokayy (Oct 17, 2018)

i've seen you only a few times


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2018)

i only seen you few times so idk if your popular or not


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 18, 2018)

Not really


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2018)

Yeah I think most people have seen you around.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2018)

idk I haven't really seen you I only seen you in the re-tail forums the most.
so nah

- - - Post Merge - - -



im_the_rhino said:


> Not really



open your eyes and then you see me everywhere xD


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 18, 2018)

&#55357;&#56384;
&#55357;&#56405;
&#55357;&#56406;

Opened. I see you now.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2018)

im_the_rhino said:


> ��
> ��
> ��
> 
> Opened. I see you now.



haha and also nice little rhino coming out of the pumpkin on your signature.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 19, 2018)

Yepper


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2018)

Ye


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 19, 2018)

YES. THE CAPS AT SCHOOL ARE BROKEN.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2018)

Lol yeah I’ve seen this rhino guy before.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 19, 2018)

no


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 19, 2018)

Yes, I opened my eye.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 19, 2018)

yes


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 20, 2018)

Yes also why you have to be my above user all the time in this thread smh.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 20, 2018)

Oh yeah!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 20, 2018)

Yes, very!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 21, 2018)

Mhm!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 21, 2018)

Yeahhh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 21, 2018)

Mhmm


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 21, 2018)

no


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 21, 2018)

Yeah but not in a good way


----------



## Rabirin (Oct 22, 2018)

definitely yep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 22, 2018)

Yesss


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 22, 2018)

use to be pokeclasher who is always above me but now its you

anyways nope


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm not doing this anymore so yes, most people have seen you around before.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 22, 2018)

still idk because I only seen you on the basement forums, so i'll just say no


----------



## princepoke (Oct 22, 2018)

ive seen u one or twice on the basement forums, but i havnt seen ur name too much (mayb its a fault on me for not going arnd too much too sdfd) so no ;;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 22, 2018)

Nope


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 22, 2018)

princepoke said:


> ive seen u one or twice on the basement forums, but i havnt seen ur name too much (mayb its a fault on me for not going arnd too much too sdfd) so no ;;



I haven't seen you around, like only few times I have saw you. And also yeah it could be you for not being active a lot around here cause today is my first time seeing you around. So i'll say no


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2018)

I'd say so.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 22, 2018)

yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 22, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 22, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 22, 2018)

No


----------



## goro (Oct 22, 2018)

yeah


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 22, 2018)

no


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 22, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 22, 2018)

idk who knows


----------



## namiieco (Oct 22, 2018)

yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2018)

Yeah.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 22, 2018)

Yeah boi!


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 23, 2018)

yess


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2018)

Yup


----------



## Senni (Oct 23, 2018)

yeah! from what I see, I think you're a tbt mod (?) since you posted a thread for the villager stuff


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2018)

Senni said:


> yeah! from what I see, I think you're a tbt mod (?) since you posted a thread for the villager stuff



Haha no I'm not a mod, though it'd be cool if I was.  I've seen you a few times.


----------



## mapleleaf (Oct 23, 2018)

oop I've definitely seen you before, your profile pic n signature looks different but I 100% recognise your name


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

no


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

idk


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2018)

Just say I am and move on...

Yes


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

no


----------



## mogyay (Oct 23, 2018)

yes u like my posts sometimes <3


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

I think so!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2018)

Honestly if you haven't seen this sweetie around then you're missing out. <3


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

Only one of the hottest Marshal fangirls ever lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

idk maybe you were long ago, but I can say maybe its a yes?


----------



## Flare (Oct 23, 2018)

maybe


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

Yup!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2018)

Affirmative!


----------



## mogyay (Oct 23, 2018)

yeeee, my fave to see around <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2018)

Aww <3

Everyone knows mog, and if they don't then they should.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

no


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2018)

Right back to where we started, I see.

Yes


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 24, 2018)

I only seen you in the basement forums, so still no


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2018)

Lies, I’m sure you’ve seen me in the voting booth too. 

Yeah


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 26, 2018)

Yes


----------



## nanpan (Oct 26, 2018)

Never seen ya but hello!


----------



## Korichi (Oct 26, 2018)

I’ve never seen you either;;, but hello!! I love your signature! ;7;


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2018)

Haven’t seen you before.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 26, 2018)

i don't think i've seen u b4


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2018)

ive seen you plenty for sure


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 26, 2018)

yep!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2018)

Few times I think, maybe more!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 26, 2018)

I think you are?
huh really idk


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 26, 2018)

Yes


----------



## mogyay (Oct 26, 2018)

yes my arch nemesis.. jk i love u lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2018)

Yeah, I'd say so.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 26, 2018)

I believe so


----------



## Korichi (Oct 27, 2018)

I’d say so! I’d recognise those Zelda towns anywhere. ^^ I can’t believe I haven’t visited your dream addresses yet, oof


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 27, 2018)

Not really ;(


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 27, 2018)

Yasss


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 27, 2018)

Y.e.s


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 27, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Cress (Oct 28, 2018)

Ye hi


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2018)

Kind of?  I mean I’ve seen you before but I don’t think you’re very active around here.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 28, 2018)

yes ofc.

I'm pretty much semi-active here in forum.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 28, 2018)

Yeah I haven't seen you much recently but I know who you are


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 28, 2018)

I think so but idk


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

idk


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 29, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2018)

yes indeedy


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 29, 2018)

Haha _just_ saw you in another thread


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 29, 2018)

Getting there!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

Look if you don’t want to rate me just wait for someone else to comment.  It’s not gonna kill you to wait on posting for a few minutes.  And like I said, yes.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

uh dude its just us mostly who plays this weird game


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

Firelight said:


> uh dude its just us mostly who plays this weird game



Wat
Also yes u are


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

yeah its rare for marshal lady and me to see another user reply on this thread
so far really its been Marshal, you and me

and yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

Firelight said:


> uh dude its just us mostly who plays this weird game



It's only that way because you insist on replying as fast as you possibly can.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yes


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It's only that way because you insist on replying as fast as you possibly can.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And yes



no I'm not a person who has to reply RIGHT AWAY, silly
proof this thread got pushed down a lot and who only bumped it up and that was me


----------



## Korichi (Oct 30, 2018)

Hey friends! ^^ What’s going on in this thread? 

Also yes, you’re everywhere in the basement! It’s really cool playing with you!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

We need more friendly people like you around here.  I’d say you’re not famous yet, but I’m sure you will be in no time.


----------



## Korichi (Oct 30, 2018)

Ah, thank you so much!!;; 

Also yes, I’ve seen your name quite a lot, you seem really cool!


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

Kinda


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 30, 2018)

Sorta


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

maybe idk


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Korichi (Oct 31, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Yep!
(cute sig btw!)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 31, 2018)

Oh yes. c:


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Maybeee xoxo


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

maybe


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 31, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

maybe idk really
for reals I only see you a lot only in the basement forums and not everywhere else


----------



## dedenne (Oct 31, 2018)

yes


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

kinda


----------



## mogyay (Oct 31, 2018)

uh i guess


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2018)

yis <3


----------



## Korichi (Oct 31, 2018)

First time seeing you, hello!


----------



## mogyay (Oct 31, 2018)

i haven't seen u b4 but that makes sense, hello


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

i rarely see you so nope


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

I've seen you
(Oh the game is stating whether you've _seen_ them, not if they're actually famous! Just helping out.)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 31, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Yup! x


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

idk


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

We see other all the time xD


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> I've seen you
> (Oh the game is stating whether you've _seen_ them, not if they're actually famous! Just helping out.)



the game is suppose to go like this that if you rarely see that user above you and then you say "no I never saw them or rarely saw that user"
okay

- - - Post Merge - - -

also still idk


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

krazystitch said:


> This game is really simple. What you basically do is look at the poster above you and t*ype if you've seen them on the forum or not*
> 
> BEGIN!



Here you go c:


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Here you go c:



no that's just not only the thing
look I seen other users did the same reply way as I did.
so there


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

So that automatically means it's correct?
And was just trying to help out. Pardon me.

I've seen you, so yes.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

but have you seen me everywhere all over belltree?

all I can say that I only see you in the basement forums but idk if your popular anywhere else


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Okay.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 1, 2018)

I'd say so.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 1, 2018)

Yes c:


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 1, 2018)

kinda


----------



## mogyay (Nov 1, 2018)

i don't think i've seen u b4


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 1, 2018)

I only seen you like 4 times and that's it
so really idk


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 1, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2018)

yes <3


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 2, 2018)

Yup.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2018)

yess


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 2, 2018)

Hell yeah <3


----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 2, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl? Never heard of her


----------



## cornimer (Nov 2, 2018)

Who are you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 2, 2018)

Man who’s this weirdo with the Tad signature?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 2, 2018)

All I can say is I can only agree on that we must burn Tad



Visual Representation of Tad burning


----------



## cornimer (Nov 2, 2018)

Where's the dislike button


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 2, 2018)

Lol yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 2, 2018)

Yeppers!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 2, 2018)

Definitely


----------



## Korichi (Nov 2, 2018)

No D: 
But hello!! Pfft I love your signature!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 2, 2018)

yes you are now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 2, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## You got mail! (Nov 2, 2018)

No you’re not


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 2, 2018)

nope


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Nov 2, 2018)

think ive seen you once


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

I've never seen you before


----------



## boring (Nov 3, 2018)

saw you twice in 5 minutes


----------



## dedenne (Nov 3, 2018)

yes


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

Yea


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 3, 2018)

No doubt I saw you many times. Always seen you in one of those basement threads.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

Kinda


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 3, 2018)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2018)

oh yea boi


----------



## namiieco (Nov 3, 2018)

yep


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2018)

i think i remember ur name.. so maybe?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 3, 2018)

nope


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 3, 2018)

Definitely!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

Yep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2018)

hmm let’s see...yes lol


----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi nice to meet you ThatOneMarshalFangirl


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Nov 4, 2018)

never seen you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2018)

No, sorry


----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 4, 2018)

We meet again ThatOneMarshalFangirl


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2018)

If it isn’t the king of sarcasm himself


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## tae (Nov 4, 2018)

i don’t think so


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 4, 2018)

I see you occasionally.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2018)

Yeah, I’ve seen you.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

your everywhere


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2018)

uh yeah lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2018)

Yasss b


----------



## mogyay (Nov 4, 2018)

as famous as the lil white squirrel himself : )


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2018)

yes


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

yep


----------



## mogyay (Nov 4, 2018)

ye ahaha i love bun's sm too <3


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

especially famous on discord


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2018)

ye c:


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 4, 2018)

yes


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

Ye


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

i think ive seen you


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

yes


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 5, 2018)

Yes queen


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2018)

Definitely


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

yer yer


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2018)

Oh yes, definitely.


----------



## Korichi (Nov 5, 2018)

Yep, definitely! Hello friend! ;7;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2018)

Yes, hi friend! c:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

yee best thot n beans


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2018)

Most famous hippie turt thot bean on TBT


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

best tomf- i mean thotmfg


----------



## Korichi (Nov 5, 2018)

Yes! I think I’ve seen you around before! I’d recognise that avatar anywhere- no really your avatar is super cool ahdh;;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2018)

Yes, honestly you're too pure for this world haha


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

yes thot


----------



## SunnyIsHere (Nov 5, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 5, 2018)

this is the first time I've seen you!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 5, 2018)

Of course!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2018)

Yup!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 6, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 7, 2018)

Of course


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 7, 2018)

Hellll yeah


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2018)

I'd recognize this fabulousness anywhere x


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 7, 2018)

Oh yes this is the level 10 cutie everyone's talking about


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 7, 2018)

Yauo


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 7, 2018)

Never really seen you


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 8, 2018)

yeah


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 8, 2018)

not really


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 8, 2018)

you never saw me and I never saw you
so really idk


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 8, 2018)

Nope, but nice signature :3


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 8, 2018)

not really


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 8, 2018)

Yeah true, your signature sucks and yes.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2018)

Yep, I’ve seen you before.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 10, 2018)

For sure


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 10, 2018)

Yupp you're everywhere


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2018)

A couple times, I think?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2018)

Yep


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 11, 2018)

Hey long time no see!! Ofc you're famous


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2018)

Hey!!!  I’d say you’re not as famous because you take hiatuses, but I remember you c:


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 11, 2018)

only in the basements i think

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess Mipha said:


> Yeah true, your signature sucks and yes.



your rude to say that about my signature
what a demon
if you know I was talking about that your not really famous on here, I wasn't talking about my signature


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 11, 2018)

Definitely!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 11, 2018)

ye


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2018)

For sure.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2018)

Hell yeah


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 12, 2018)

Firelight said:


> your rude to say that about my signature
> what a demon
> if you know I was talking about that your not really famous on here, I wasn't talking about my signature



It's called sarcasm. I said at first your Signature is nice, so relax. 
Got a warning for it anyways, lol. Thanks for calling me a demon,
but the red Akali skin is called Bloodmoon, not Demon Akali :b



Of course I saw you already!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 12, 2018)

I've never seen you before, but nice to meet you!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 12, 2018)

I saw you already, easy to remember, as your name always makes me hungry for apples 
And nice to meet you too!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 13, 2018)

Yeah seen you a lot recently


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 13, 2018)

For sure!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 13, 2018)

Yup!


----------



## nanpan (Nov 13, 2018)

Yes !


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 13, 2018)

I think your popular, idk cause I only seen you few times


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 13, 2018)

I've seen you around so I'd say so!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 13, 2018)

Slowly making your way back up the famousness ladder lol


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 14, 2018)

Yas!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 14, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 14, 2018)

I see you post quite a bit, so I'd say yes.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2018)

A few times, yeah!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 14, 2018)

Yesssss


----------



## Neechan (Nov 14, 2018)

Nope, not at all


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 14, 2018)

id say so!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2018)

A couple I think!


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 14, 2018)

I see you a lot


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm afraid not.


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 14, 2018)

Oh I've seen you everywhere


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 14, 2018)

Seen you quite a lot!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2018)

Oh yes


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 15, 2018)

yuss


----------



## mogyay (Nov 15, 2018)

o, yes, i recognise ur name! u seem v nice!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

A few times, yeah!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 15, 2018)

yes!


----------



## Marte (Nov 15, 2018)

Yeah. Cute picture, oh my gawddddd


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 15, 2018)

Seen you before


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 16, 2018)

Yeos


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2018)

A million times!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 16, 2018)

heck yeah


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2018)

yerr.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 16, 2018)

Of course!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 17, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 17, 2018)

yes


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 17, 2018)

id say so!!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 17, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## nanpan (Nov 17, 2018)

Yup


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2018)

Can't say I recognize ye.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 17, 2018)

Definitely.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2018)

Yep, seen you before.


----------



## esweeeny (Nov 17, 2018)

Seen you before ^o^


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

Don't think so?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 18, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 18, 2018)

Seen you a lot so yeah!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 18, 2018)

yuppers!


----------



## nanpan (Nov 18, 2018)

Yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 18, 2018)

I don't think so, no.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 19, 2018)

i've seen you quite a few times!


----------



## Nadene (Nov 19, 2018)

ya i see u around​


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 19, 2018)

I'd say so!!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 19, 2018)

Yea!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 19, 2018)

yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 19, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2018)

yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 20, 2018)

Mhmm


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 20, 2018)

Oh yeah!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 20, 2018)

yup!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 20, 2018)

Yassssss


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 21, 2018)

Yeps


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 21, 2018)

ofc you are


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 21, 2018)

Yass b


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 21, 2018)

Of course


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 21, 2018)

Yeah!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 21, 2018)

yes


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 22, 2018)

I don't know anymore... I'd say yes though!


----------



## nanpan (Nov 22, 2018)

I saw you on the introduction board! LOL. SO, yes.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 22, 2018)

Seen you before


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 22, 2018)

hmmm looks familiar xD

*jk ur famous


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 22, 2018)

nOT REALLY


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 22, 2018)

he is back
welcome back and yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 22, 2018)

yeah


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 22, 2018)

yes


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 22, 2018)

yep


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 22, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 22, 2018)

YEsssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 22, 2018)

never seen you before lol


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 22, 2018)

Yussssss


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 22, 2018)

ye


----------



## mogyay (Nov 22, 2018)

i've seen u b4 bc i remember thinking 'surely that sig is against the size rules' lol


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 22, 2018)

LOL.

also no.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2018)

Yes pretty much everyone’s seen rhino boi by now


----------



## mogyay (Nov 22, 2018)

yeeeeeeee : )


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2018)

Yes hi <3


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 22, 2018)

marshal's kween, ya I'd say you're pretty well known!~


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2018)

Ofc c:


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 22, 2018)

I think only in the basement forums idk feels like I'm less seeing you


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2018)

lol yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 22, 2018)

Yeah!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 24, 2018)

Hell yeah


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 25, 2018)

Ye


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2018)

Yes


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 25, 2018)

yuh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2018)

Mhmm


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 25, 2018)

Of course and I'm not bothered by one bit.


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 25, 2018)

Ye


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 25, 2018)

Getting there for sure.


----------



## Marte (Nov 25, 2018)

I think I've seen you before, yea


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 25, 2018)

Seen everyone who posted on this page.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2018)

Yup!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 25, 2018)

Definitely! How do we keep running into each other on here LOL?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 25, 2018)

4 sure!


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 26, 2018)

I'd think so.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 26, 2018)

Yeah o;


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 26, 2018)

ye


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Nov 26, 2018)

hhheeels yeah


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 26, 2018)

Nope


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 26, 2018)

yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2018)

Yes


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 26, 2018)

ye


----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 26, 2018)

Nope


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 26, 2018)

nope


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 26, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 26, 2018)

he is the master clasher
so yes he is


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 26, 2018)

Yes


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 26, 2018)

hi again


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 26, 2018)

I've seen you a couple times


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 26, 2018)

yah I see you around!!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2018)

Yeah, of course! How do we keep running into each other?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 26, 2018)

yes


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 26, 2018)

yeaaaaah boi


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 26, 2018)

yep!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 26, 2018)

I think so?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 27, 2018)

yeah


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 28, 2018)

Bumping the one thread I'd never expect to fall.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 28, 2018)

Yes lol


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 28, 2018)

of course! ;')


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 28, 2018)

yes of course i have


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 28, 2018)

yes! <33


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 28, 2018)

Yes c:


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 28, 2018)

very much so


----------



## nanpan (Nov 28, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 28, 2018)

I'd say so


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 28, 2018)

sure, seen you around!


----------



## Zane (Nov 28, 2018)

yup


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 28, 2018)

I don't think so.


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

Yes, 99.9%


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 29, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

yeah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 29, 2018)

Yep


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

yeah


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 29, 2018)

Yea


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 29, 2018)

Hm, I think.


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

Hmmmmm... I think so


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 29, 2018)

Oh yes


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

You're 99.996372% famous ​


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 29, 2018)

ofc i have


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

Ye


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 29, 2018)

Yeah, I think so.


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 29, 2018)

yes


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 29, 2018)

Haven't seen you yet! o:


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

Don't think so.


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 30, 2018)

Wow. Sure have seen you before


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 30, 2018)

Yeass


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 30, 2018)

Ye


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 30, 2018)

Of course I've seen you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 30, 2018)

Seen you.


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 30, 2018)

YeS


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 30, 2018)

YeSs


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 30, 2018)

I see you all the time.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 30, 2018)

perhaps, i like pikmin


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 30, 2018)

No


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 30, 2018)

Affirmative


----------



## tae (Nov 30, 2018)

mhm


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 30, 2018)

I see you occasionally.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 1, 2018)

I saw you quite some time ago but then for a long time not


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 1, 2018)

I think so.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2018)

Yes


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 1, 2018)

YES -3-


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 1, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 1, 2018)

Yup!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2018)

Yeah c:


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 1, 2018)

Yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2018)

Yup


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 1, 2018)

YES


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2018)

For sure!


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 1, 2018)

Definitely


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 1, 2018)

Of course


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 1, 2018)

Yeah!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2018)

Yup!


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 1, 2018)

ye


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 1, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 1, 2018)

Yup!!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 1, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2018)

yerrr


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 1, 2018)

I see you nearly every day.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 1, 2018)

Oh yeah!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 1, 2018)

<3 yes ofc


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 2, 2018)

Yee


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2018)

yes hiya thottt


----------



## mogyay (Dec 2, 2018)

yessssssssssssir


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 2, 2018)

lol no

- - - Post Merge - - -

jk love you moggy


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 2, 2018)

Kinda, yeah.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 2, 2018)

nintendofan85 said:


> Kinda, yeah.



i am a TBT queen bow down to me yes you are lul


----------



## duckykate (Dec 2, 2018)

no


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 2, 2018)

no u


----------



## duckykate (Dec 2, 2018)

hell yeah i aint


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2018)

I actually haven't seen you around too much lately.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 3, 2018)

KATE B ONLINE MORE WE LUV U QUEEN also yes <3 <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2018)

Yes hello mog <3


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 3, 2018)

Of course I know Marshal


----------



## duckykate (Dec 3, 2018)

i love u more mog!!!!!!!!!!!!! also yeah sort of


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2018)

Sure, yes


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 3, 2018)

ThatMarshalFanGirl who?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2018)

Who is this Christmas thot exactly?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 3, 2018)

Of course!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 4, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2018)

Yessir


----------



## duckykate (Dec 4, 2018)

oh boi yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 4, 2018)

Yep.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 4, 2018)

yes


----------



## duckykate (Dec 4, 2018)

yeee


----------



## mogyay (Dec 4, 2018)

ily ye


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 4, 2018)

heck yea


----------



## duckykate (Dec 4, 2018)

yort


----------



## Psydye (Dec 4, 2018)

I think so.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 4, 2018)

Absolutely!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 4, 2018)

YUPPERS


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2018)

Ye boiiiiii


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 4, 2018)

Yus


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 4, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 5, 2018)

Yep


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 5, 2018)

by the looks of it, yES


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2018)

You're quite new, but I'm sure you'll become famous in no time.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 5, 2018)

Yepper


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 6, 2018)

Of course I know my fellow Holosexual!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 6, 2018)

Yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh yeah!


----------



## HappyTails (Dec 6, 2018)

Yes

Sorry I misunderstood this thread. Maybe I should read instructions before I post XD


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 6, 2018)

ive definitely seen you around


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2018)

Yes, who could forget AppleBitterCrumble


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 6, 2018)

yep


----------



## Dim (Dec 6, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 6, 2018)

Only a few times.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 7, 2018)

Mhm


----------



## duckykate (Dec 7, 2018)

yeah


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 7, 2018)

Not quite sure to be honest.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 7, 2018)

Kinda.


----------



## goro (Dec 7, 2018)

yeah all the time


----------



## mogyay (Dec 7, 2018)

i have seen u!!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 7, 2018)

i've seen u a couple times


----------



## mogyay (Dec 7, 2018)

yessss i have seen u


----------



## nanpan (Dec 7, 2018)

heck ya I love u mog


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 7, 2018)

Nope!


----------



## Dim (Dec 7, 2018)

Many times


----------



## duckykate (Dec 8, 2018)

nope


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 8, 2018)

I see you sometimes.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 8, 2018)

i c u on another thread


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 8, 2018)

not yet!!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2018)

Yeah.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 8, 2018)

heck yeahhhhh


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 8, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 8, 2018)

yep


----------



## mogyay (Dec 8, 2018)

ive seen u b4!!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2018)

hi yes u <3


----------



## nanpan (Dec 8, 2018)

Ya hi sheila


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 8, 2018)

Yep, seen you before.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 8, 2018)

yupppp


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 9, 2018)

Yup!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 9, 2018)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2018)

Yep yep


----------



## Dim (Dec 10, 2018)

No


----------



## mogyay (Dec 10, 2018)

yee, i'm p sure i've seen u but maybe u changed ur pfp


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

Yessss <3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2018)

Of course!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

Definitely!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 10, 2018)

duhhhhh


----------



## mogyay (Dec 10, 2018)

yup, def seen u around lately!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Alexis (Dec 10, 2018)

Yessir!


----------



## Dim (Dec 10, 2018)

No never


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 10, 2018)

Senior member, who is you that I've never seen before thou?


----------



## Reyrey (Dec 10, 2018)

Don’t know you at all. I really only know like 3 people on here lol. Otherwise, I’m dead and nobody knows me either.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 10, 2018)

i do not know u but it is nice to meet u


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 10, 2018)

o yah


----------



## Dim (Dec 10, 2018)

Nope


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 10, 2018)

nah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

Yasss


----------



## Dim (Dec 11, 2018)

Who hasn’t?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2018)

I mean I think you disappeared for awhile so I haven’t seen you a whole lot.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 11, 2018)

never heard of ya, but you look cute


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 11, 2018)

Oh yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2018)

Yes indeed


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 12, 2018)

yes g


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 12, 2018)

Don't think I've seen you yet


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm afraid not.


----------



## Dim (Dec 12, 2018)

Yep


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 12, 2018)

not rlly


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 12, 2018)

Yeah!


----------



## mogyay (Dec 13, 2018)

mhm! : )


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 13, 2018)

very much so!


----------



## Dim (Dec 13, 2018)

A few times


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 14, 2018)

Getting there


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 14, 2018)

Yep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 14, 2018)

Yesss


----------



## goro (Dec 14, 2018)

yeah pff


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 14, 2018)

not really


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 15, 2018)

Yeah c:


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 15, 2018)

Yep! ^^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 15, 2018)

Yes hiiii


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 15, 2018)

Yes u are


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 15, 2018)

ive seen you around quite a bit but DANG your collectible lineup is impressive!!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 15, 2018)

Aw thank you! ; w ; I’ve seen you around as well


----------



## Dim (Dec 15, 2018)

No


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 15, 2018)

Seen you a few times.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 15, 2018)

ye a few times


----------



## elce (Dec 15, 2018)

nope, but then again i'm never on here lol


----------



## Dim (Dec 15, 2018)

Nope


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 16, 2018)

Getting there.


----------



## Dim (Dec 16, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 16, 2018)

I have no idea cause this is my first time seeing you


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 16, 2018)

Oh, definitely!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 16, 2018)

Yep, seen you before.


----------



## ForeverGaming (Dec 16, 2018)

I've seen you like 3 times


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 17, 2018)

I'm afraid not...


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 17, 2018)

Yea


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2018)

no soz


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 17, 2018)

yyesssss


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 17, 2018)

yes


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 17, 2018)

Yep, seen you before.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 17, 2018)

Yup!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2018)

yes


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 18, 2018)

jck*Y*c?dk*E*acod*S*jfte


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 18, 2018)

Id say sort of!! I have definitely seen you around a couple times


----------



## petaltail (Dec 18, 2018)

i've definitely seen your signature on a thread or two recently!


----------



## Dim (Dec 18, 2018)

No


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 18, 2018)

I have no idea


----------



## Dim (Dec 18, 2018)

Not really


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 23, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## boring (Dec 23, 2018)

I haven't stopped seeing you since the moment I joined (and honestly I'm not even mad)


----------



## Dim (Dec 23, 2018)

No


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 23, 2018)

getting there!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 23, 2018)

Yeeeee <3


----------



## Alexis (Dec 23, 2018)

seen you lots :0


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 23, 2018)

not rlly


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 23, 2018)

Definitely!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 23, 2018)

For sure


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 24, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 24, 2018)

I've personally never seen you before, thanks to me being dead. oof.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 24, 2018)

Oof hello, haven't seen you in awhile!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 24, 2018)

heck yes!!!


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 24, 2018)

yah


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 24, 2018)

Not really


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes hello you fabulous human being


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 24, 2018)

Yah


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 24, 2018)

yup!!


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 24, 2018)

yeah!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 24, 2018)

Yup!


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 24, 2018)

yes again!


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 24, 2018)

absolutely famous


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 24, 2018)

I've heard of you before, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 24, 2018)

tbh this is the first time ive seen you...


----------



## Dim (Dec 24, 2018)

Nope


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 24, 2018)

nope


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 24, 2018)

Yeppp


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 24, 2018)

yepp


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 24, 2018)

after that guide i would say yes!!


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 24, 2018)

yes of course


----------



## Dim (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 24, 2018)

id say sorta!!


----------



## Pondo (Dec 24, 2018)

tbh i haven't but i'm also constantly disappearing from this website


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 24, 2018)

no i haven't seen u before


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 24, 2018)

Definitely!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

yes!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 25, 2018)

oh a cute popplio! i've definetly seen you


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 25, 2018)

Nah


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 25, 2018)

yiss


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

I swear I've seen you everywhere even though today is my first day back in like forever lmaoooo


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 25, 2018)

I haven't seen you until today.


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 25, 2018)

Yes, I'd say so.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 25, 2018)

If you have 16k posts, you're famous in my books.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 25, 2018)

I've definitely seen you before. I notice you often post a lot in short bursts, then go dormant for the next few weeks.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

I've seen you around quite a bit but I've only been back less than a day lolol but i'd still say you're pretty famous


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

Hardly


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

Fairly


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

Rarely


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

Scar...ily?


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

scarcely


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

oh the savagery ;;" 

severely!!


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

Once in a while


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

as popular as a crocodile!! running out of things to say @@"


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

Occasionally


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

Usually I've given up lmao


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 26, 2018)

I think so, yes.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 26, 2018)

yes


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 26, 2018)

Yea


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 26, 2018)

Yeet but with one e and an s instead of a t


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

yes lolol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 26, 2018)

No...?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 26, 2018)

Of course.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 26, 2018)

Yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 26, 2018)

Of course!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 26, 2018)

I see you all the time.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

i'd say so


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2018)

I've seen you quite a bit lately!


----------



## mogyay (Dec 26, 2018)

i seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee u


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 26, 2018)

I see you occasionally.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

I see you often


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 26, 2018)

no I haven't seen u before


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

I've seen you a couple times


----------



## mogyay (Dec 26, 2018)

did u change ur username? i think i know u


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

yeh I changed my username lol (used to be NijiNymphia)

and yeh! I've seen you around! you were a lot more active when I first joined I think.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 26, 2018)

Not yet


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

(heheh _yet_)

I'd say so.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 26, 2018)

yes we are now best discord friends


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

fsakfkhsf heck yea ;u;

and definitely


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 26, 2018)

Not sure!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 26, 2018)

I believe so!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 26, 2018)

Yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2018)

Yep


----------



## princepoke (Dec 27, 2018)

definitely seen ya arnd, yes!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't think I've seen you before, but cute signature!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes hi love <3


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

yea fo-sho


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 27, 2018)

Yep, seen you before.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

yessir


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes I'd say you are now


----------



## Dim (Dec 28, 2018)

Yes


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

yep (we should talk more lol)


----------



## Dim (Dec 28, 2018)

Yes (sure why not )


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

yes again lol (yay )


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2018)

Yup


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 28, 2018)

For sure!


----------



## Jacob (Dec 28, 2018)

yes your username is very familiar


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

definitely lmao


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm afraid not, no.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

gonna hafta to go with: kinda sorta


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 28, 2018)

Getting there!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

close!


----------



## Jacob (Dec 28, 2018)

im pretty sure you're one of the first people I've met here


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

aaa that's really cool ;u; and i'd say so!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 28, 2018)

I have definitely seen you lately.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

I've seen you around!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## boring (Dec 28, 2018)

been seeing you around my whole time here,,, iconic


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2018)

Yep, seen you before.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2018)

Yes hello


----------



## moonford (Dec 28, 2018)

yes

and yes, i know i'm not - although there was a time that im sure i was pretty well known and definitely went by a different username


----------



## Dim (Dec 28, 2018)

No.


----------



## moonford (Dec 28, 2018)

yep, still recognise that username to this day.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

not really, but I've been seeing you more and more lately!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2018)

Oh yes


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

definitely!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 29, 2018)

yes


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 29, 2018)

Yepp


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 29, 2018)

Definitely


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

yup!


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Dec 29, 2018)

Yep, quite a lot


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

yeah! quite a bit! and yesss Kiibo!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2018)

Absolutely! x


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2018)

Yep yep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 29, 2018)

Mhmm


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 29, 2018)

Of course!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

yeah!


----------



## mogyay (Dec 29, 2018)

my bb yes


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

my mum yes


----------



## boring (Dec 29, 2018)

yesss


----------



## Dim (Dec 29, 2018)

First time seeing you


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

Yuppp


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2018)

yes


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

This is my first time seeing you!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 29, 2018)

You're definitely close, I must say.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

same to you! I see you often!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

yea!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 30, 2018)

huh, just saw you. Have a nice day


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

I've seen you around a bit. You too!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 30, 2018)

I have no idea


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

I've seen you here and there, but I think you're cool af because tloz and fire emblem are dope!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 30, 2018)

Yes, hello!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 30, 2018)

Yes omg <3


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

yes ^^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 30, 2018)

*Nods*


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

hi thot


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

definitely.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 30, 2018)

Seen you a lot lately so yeah


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 30, 2018)

yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2018)

For sure!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

Yeah!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

yup!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 31, 2018)

Mhm


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2018)

Yes hi hi hi!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 31, 2018)

Yup! ^u^


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 31, 2018)

yeah


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 31, 2018)

yup! I've seen you around quite a bit!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2018)

For sure.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2018)

Yup hello thot boi


----------



## ForeverGaming (Dec 31, 2018)

Seen you tons!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2018)

Nope, howdy stranger


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 31, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 31, 2018)

Yep <3


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2018)

yes


----------



## Dim (Dec 31, 2018)

I’ve seen you before


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 1, 2019)

Yaaaas


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 1, 2019)

Yep.


----------



## Dim (Jan 1, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 1, 2019)

Yep


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

Yup.


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 1, 2019)

Yuppers


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

This is my first time seeing you!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2019)

Yeos


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

Yeus!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2019)

Yeas


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

yees


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2019)

Yeis


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

yoos


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 1, 2019)

I think so but idk so

- - - Post Merge - - -

I did heard your username changed so I wouldn't know if your popular or not


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 1, 2019)

Yup, think I saw you yesterday


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

kinda!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Firelight said:


> I did heard your username changed so I wouldn't know if your popular or not



yeah. I went on hiatus for a while and changed my username when I came back lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 1, 2019)

I think so.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2019)

yeees


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

yeah!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 1, 2019)

Yup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## 22lexi (Jan 1, 2019)

Yup! Seen ya plenty of times


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm afraid not, no.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 1, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Dim (Jan 1, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 1, 2019)

yes <3


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 1, 2019)

Don’t think I’ve seen you before


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 2, 2019)

idk

- - - Post Merge - - -



raeyoung said:


> kinda!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ah


----------



## Sarcastic Soul (Jan 2, 2019)

When I was here as a guest I saw you a lot, so yep!

This is my first day, so of course I'm not popular (yet).


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 2, 2019)

No but I've seen you today a lot!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 2, 2019)

Pokeclasher yes! Welcome sarcastic soul to the party


----------



## Pop-tart (Jan 2, 2019)

Ye I think so


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 2, 2019)

Nah


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 2, 2019)

Kinda


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 2, 2019)

No.


----------



## Sarcastic Soul (Jan 2, 2019)

I've seen you around a lot, so yes!


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2019)

yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2019)

Yep


----------



## tae (Jan 2, 2019)

maybe, probably.


----------



## Dim (Jan 2, 2019)

Yep


----------



## cornimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 2, 2019)

Yup


----------



## ForeverGaming (Jan 2, 2019)

Yep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 2, 2019)

No


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 2, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 3, 2019)

Yep


----------



## happyhailey (Jan 3, 2019)

yes


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 3, 2019)

いいえ


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 3, 2019)

Nah


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2019)

Yep, seen you before.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 3, 2019)

yes


----------



## Sarcastic Soul (Jan 3, 2019)

Mmhmm!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 4, 2019)

Definitely getting there!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 4, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 4, 2019)

Hell yeah


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 4, 2019)

Hell no : )


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 4, 2019)

I haven't seen you here very much lately.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 4, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> Hell no : )





- - - Post Merge - - -

^Yes


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 4, 2019)

Do I have to ask?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 4, 2019)

yes


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2019)

A couple times.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 4, 2019)

Yep, seen you plenty.


----------



## Sarcastic Soul (Jan 4, 2019)

Kinda


----------



## carackobama (Jan 4, 2019)

Yes! I always enjoy your posts <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2019)

yes


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 4, 2019)

yuppp!


----------



## tae (Jan 4, 2019)

i know you more from discord than tbt, so slightly?


----------



## Dim (Jan 4, 2019)

Yes


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 4, 2019)

yup


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 4, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 4, 2019)

yup!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 5, 2019)

Yep


----------



## carackobama (Jan 5, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 5, 2019)

Kinda


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

yeas


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 5, 2019)

Yos


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2019)

ye


----------



## Pondo (Jan 5, 2019)

Yes :^)


----------



## Dim (Jan 5, 2019)

Never


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

yeaa


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 5, 2019)

Ye


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

yup


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 5, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## ForeverGaming (Jan 5, 2019)

Yes but only once!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 5, 2019)

Yep, seen you a couple times now.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2019)

I can't say. I think I recall the name from a few places.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

I know you more on discord so yeah i'd say so


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 5, 2019)

Ye


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

yus


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 6, 2019)

Ye


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Jan 6, 2019)

Definitely


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jan 6, 2019)

hmmmm haven't seen you before


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 6, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## mogyay (Jan 6, 2019)

yupp


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 6, 2019)

Yes hi mog


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2019)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 6, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## carackobama (Jan 6, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 6, 2019)

I think so


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 6, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 6, 2019)

Of course


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2019)

most definitely


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 6, 2019)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PugLovex (Jan 6, 2019)

i see you everywhere XD


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm afraid not, no.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 7, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2019)

yes lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 7, 2019)

yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 7, 2019)

Yep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 7, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Dim (Jan 8, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 10, 2019)

i think so


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 10, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 10, 2019)

Definitely!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2019)

Yep


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 10, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 10, 2019)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 10, 2019)

Oh yeah!


----------



## mogyay (Jan 10, 2019)

yep!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 10, 2019)

Yeah also nice wands mog!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 11, 2019)

Yep!!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 11, 2019)

Of courseee


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 11, 2019)

I'd say so!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 11, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2019)

Definitely


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 11, 2019)

For sure!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 11, 2019)

Yea


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 12, 2019)

Yeah!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 12, 2019)

How many times have we run into each other again?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 12, 2019)

A lot.  Lol.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 12, 2019)

Yepp


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 13, 2019)

mmhm


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 14, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 14, 2019)

Of course.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 14, 2019)

Mhmm


----------



## princepoke (Jan 14, 2019)

yeah!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 14, 2019)

I see you sometimes but not very often.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 14, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2019)

Yep


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 14, 2019)

totes


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 14, 2019)

yes


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 14, 2019)

i'd say so


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 15, 2019)

yeah


----------



## Dim (Jan 15, 2019)

A few times


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 15, 2019)

Yes c:


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 15, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 15, 2019)

yes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> A few times



true actually because some days I'm active and other random days I'm not so active
I use to be active everyday but now I'm not really.

So maybe its better off for ppl to say "few times" instead


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 15, 2019)

For sure


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2019)

Ye boiiii


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 15, 2019)

yep


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 15, 2019)

Not very much lately, but I have definitely seen you a lot.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 15, 2019)

yup!


----------



## Dim (Jan 15, 2019)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 15, 2019)

Sort of.


----------



## Dim (Jan 15, 2019)

What do you mean sort of? We’ve crossed paths a lot before D:


----------



## Antonio (Jan 16, 2019)

I've seen you.


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2019)

First time seeing you


----------



## Antonio (Jan 16, 2019)

Antonio said:


> I've seen you.



^^


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2019)

Wait nevermind we met on the tbt smash discord server haven’t we?


----------



## Antonio (Jan 16, 2019)

That's me.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2019)

I don't think so.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 16, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 16, 2019)

Ye


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2019)

Of course


----------



## Antonio (Jan 16, 2019)

yessss


----------



## mogyay (Jan 16, 2019)

antonio deffo rings a bell..... jk yes ik u


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2019)

ye <3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2019)

Oh hell yes!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 16, 2019)

I would be lying if I said no


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 18, 2019)

Yeah! :b


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2019)

Yep, seen you before.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 18, 2019)

Oh yes


----------



## Dim (Jan 18, 2019)

Indeed


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 18, 2019)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 19, 2019)

Of course!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 19, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 19, 2019)

Definitely!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 19, 2019)

Yep, you are almost all the time the last person that posted before I want to post somewhere.


----------



## carackobama (Jan 19, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 19, 2019)

Yes c:


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 19, 2019)

One of the most active users here.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 19, 2019)

yep!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 19, 2019)

yes

- - - Post Merge - - -



MapleSilver said:


> One of the most active users here.



its because she mostly lives her life on belltree
and yes she did say that once


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2019)

Yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 19, 2019)

For sure!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 19, 2019)

yep


----------



## jiny (Jan 19, 2019)

yes


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 19, 2019)

ish! <3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 20, 2019)

Yepp


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Dim (Jan 20, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 20, 2019)

yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2019)

Yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2019)

Hell yes!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 21, 2019)

Ouii


----------



## StrayBluet (Jan 21, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Dy1an (Jan 21, 2019)

No I have not


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 21, 2019)

Nope


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 21, 2019)

idk


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 21, 2019)

yah


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 21, 2019)

Just saw you on other posts before, so yeah kind of


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 21, 2019)

yep same lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2019)

Yep, seen you before.


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 21, 2019)

yep same


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 21, 2019)

I've only just started seeing you around!


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2019)

Yup <3


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 21, 2019)

yes


----------



## Dim (Jan 21, 2019)

Nope


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2019)

yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 22, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2019)

yusss


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 22, 2019)

Duh lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2019)

For sure


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 22, 2019)

Yes, yes I do!


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 16, 2019)

Sure


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 16, 2019)

ishhh ye


----------



## drowningfairies (Feb 20, 2019)

No :c


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 20, 2019)

I don't really think so, but I've been seeing you more and more today!


----------



## drowningfairies (Feb 20, 2019)

Yes! (I was on hiatus for a little bit, but I came back. c: )


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 20, 2019)

not really! first time seeing you here!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 20, 2019)

I've seen you around here and there, yeah.


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 20, 2019)

yeaaah man


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 21, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 21, 2019)

nope. btw where is that spike speigel guy? havent seen him in a while


----------



## StrayBluet (Feb 21, 2019)

Yep, you're everywhere


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 21, 2019)

Yap


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 21, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> nope. btw where is that spike speigel guy? havent seen him in a while



He died (LOL)

Above user: for sure


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 21, 2019)

Definitely so!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Feb 21, 2019)

Very much so!


----------



## drowningfairies (Feb 22, 2019)

Nope :c


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 22, 2019)

Nope, haven’t seen you before.


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 22, 2019)

oh for sure ;p


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 24, 2019)

yeppers!


----------



## Dim (Feb 26, 2019)

Nope


----------



## gobby (Feb 26, 2019)

I see you everywhere!


and I love kirby very much and I feel nostalgic when I see your avatar


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 27, 2019)

I've seen you around a lot, yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 27, 2019)

Definitely!


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 28, 2019)

Yus!


----------



## Pinkshade (Feb 28, 2019)

100%


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2019)

A little bit


----------



## dedenne (Feb 28, 2019)

yes


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 28, 2019)

Yes (especially in the museum)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 1, 2019)

Don't think I've seen you yet!


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 1, 2019)

Yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 1, 2019)

Definitely!


----------



## Pinkshade (Mar 2, 2019)

Certainly.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2019)

For sure now.


----------



## soupysea (Mar 4, 2019)

no


----------



## duckykate (Mar 4, 2019)

nope


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 4, 2019)

Yes, though not very often lately.


----------



## bbritney (Mar 5, 2019)

yes! i see you a lot


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 5, 2019)

Seen you like once


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 5, 2019)

I've def seen you more than once lol


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 5, 2019)

I see you everyday multiple times


----------



## Mr_Persona (Mar 5, 2019)

I think so but idk....


----------



## allisonalt (Mar 5, 2019)

I used to be pretty famous for supplying the forum with art and icons, but my account's been locked for the time being haha

now I'm trying to accrue bells to get themes rn


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 5, 2019)

Yes, I’ve seen you post a couple times


----------



## Cwynne (Mar 5, 2019)

I see you pretty regularly


----------



## Dim (Mar 5, 2019)

No


----------



## mnm (Mar 5, 2019)

I don't think I've seen you before on here. Not often if I have.


----------



## Dim (Mar 5, 2019)

Nope


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 6, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 12, 2019)

Yuppers.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 12, 2019)

Yes!
Not too often though.


----------



## gobby (Mar 12, 2019)

I've seen you around!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Mar 12, 2019)

l think so


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

For sure


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 12, 2019)

Definitely!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 13, 2019)

No doubt!


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 13, 2019)

Definitely


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 13, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## rynlol (Mar 13, 2019)

yes maam


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 13, 2019)

I used to see you a lot last year. I think this is the first time I've seen you here in 2019 though.


----------



## Biancasbotique (Mar 13, 2019)

Played mafia with him


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 13, 2019)

Somewhat, yeah.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 14, 2019)

of course


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 14, 2019)

I see you a lot lately.


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 14, 2019)

Yeah, you're everywhere.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 14, 2019)

Kinda, I guess.


----------



## PugLovex (Mar 15, 2019)

I believe ive seen you a couple times, not often though. xd


----------



## Dim (Mar 15, 2019)

No


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 19, 2019)

*Searches up synonyms for Yes.*

*unquestionably*


----------



## Dim (Mar 19, 2019)

I think so


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Mar 19, 2019)

Yep, A lot


----------



## slatka (Mar 19, 2019)

nope


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Ojo46 (Mar 19, 2019)

Nope, I have not seen the person above me on the forums yet


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2019)

Never seen before (but I have now)


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 19, 2019)

never seen you before


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 20, 2019)

I have not seen you before. sorry!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2019)

For sure


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 20, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## MissLily123 (Mar 20, 2019)

Nope, hello <3


----------



## Ribiveer (Mar 20, 2019)

New to me!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 20, 2019)

Same to you.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 20, 2019)

i've seen you here and there!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 20, 2019)

No.


----------



## Ribiveer (Mar 21, 2019)

Never...


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 21, 2019)

Once or twice recently.


----------



## Ribiveer (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm so sorry I can't say the same ;_;


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2019)

Yep, I’ve seen you now.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 22, 2019)

Oh yes!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 22, 2019)

Most definitely.


----------



## slatka (Mar 22, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Ribiveer (Mar 22, 2019)

Just now actually on a forum game about counting to 15 until before a specific person sees it!


----------



## Dim (Mar 22, 2019)

No


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Ribiveer (Mar 22, 2019)

Seen you several times!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 22, 2019)

Never seen you before!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 23, 2019)

Only a few times


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 23, 2019)

Not until today, so hi!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 23, 2019)

I have seen you before but I guess now is our first time talking to each other so, hiya!


----------



## Ribiveer (Mar 23, 2019)

Been seeing you a lot lately!


----------



## slatka (Mar 23, 2019)

Yes saw you on this thread


----------



## dedenne (Mar 23, 2019)

seen u a bit recently


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2019)

For sure


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 23, 2019)

Definitely!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 23, 2019)

yea


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 23, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## drowningfairies (Mar 23, 2019)

No. :c


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 23, 2019)

Nope! I have not


----------



## slatka (Mar 23, 2019)

yes ive seen u


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 23, 2019)

No doubts!
318


----------



## Dim (Mar 24, 2019)

Nope


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)

Haven’t seen you til now.


----------



## Zura (Mar 24, 2019)

Don't know but that's probably because I haven't used these forums in years...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2019)

^yes omg hi


----------



## Zura (Mar 24, 2019)

What's up


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2019)

not much trying to buy hippie weed collectibles

also yes


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2019)

EDIT: I got sniped.  Yes, I?ve seen you before, Sheila.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 25, 2019)

_I haven't not seen you before. _


----------



## slatka (Mar 25, 2019)

never seen u before


----------



## mnm (Mar 25, 2019)

I haven't been on the forums much this month, so I haven't seen you before


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2019)

Yep!  Seen you before.


----------



## drowningfairies (Mar 30, 2019)

Yep yep c:


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 30, 2019)

Yeah I’ve seen you


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2019)

Where have I not seen you?  Lmao


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 30, 2019)

What's a xRileyx? A user?? I thought it was a fruit.




_yes, lmao._


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2019)

For some reason, I feel like I've known you before your start date.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2019)

yes


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 31, 2019)

Yes, for sure!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 31, 2019)

You haven't been posting a lot recently, but I definitely remember you being an active member when I first came here c:


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2019)

yep<3


----------



## drowningfairies (Mar 31, 2019)

Yes c:


----------



## lucylives (Mar 31, 2019)

Yupp!! :>


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 31, 2019)

Yesssss


----------



## Dim (Mar 31, 2019)

I have seen the batman


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 31, 2019)

And the Batman has seen you.


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 1, 2019)

I've also seen the batman.


----------



## Hadlee (Apr 1, 2019)

And I've seen the unfortunate drowningfairies.


----------



## princepoke (Apr 1, 2019)

i have never seen u i think,,


----------



## Hadlee (Apr 1, 2019)

i've never seen you either, but your avatar and signature are the cutest thing alive. <3


----------



## slatka (Apr 1, 2019)

nope haven't seen you


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 1, 2019)

Ye!


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 1, 2019)

I have I have


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

i definitely have!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Yep yep yep


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

when did i ever not see you?


----------



## Halima (Apr 1, 2019)

yuuuuup


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2019)

unless u maybe changed username then no


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Halima (Apr 1, 2019)

yesss!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 1, 2019)

No, sorry!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

I’ve seen yooooouuuuuuuuu......


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 2, 2019)

So have I!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

i've seen you


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 2, 2019)

Definitely


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Apr 2, 2019)

I don’t think I have seen you, and if I have I forgot.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

i've seen you, hey there


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 2, 2019)

Kinda.


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 2, 2019)

yep.


----------



## Halima (Apr 2, 2019)

yeah, I've seen you


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

hey there halima! definitely have seen you!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

our battles are legendary
Already said yes


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Apr 2, 2019)

Seen yee


----------



## Sakura625 (Apr 2, 2019)

I’ve seen you everywhere!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

Don’t think I’ve seen you yet... til now....


----------



## Halima (Apr 5, 2019)

yesss


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2019)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2019)

Who could forget the #1 attorney, Vaati!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 5, 2019)

Absolutely, I see you everywhere.


----------



## slatka (Apr 5, 2019)

yes


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 5, 2019)

Yep


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2019)

You've been very active lately.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 5, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 5, 2019)

Seen you around a bunch, yeah.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 5, 2019)

Ditto


----------



## 22lexi (Apr 5, 2019)

^ Nope (although I haven't been active recently, I doubt the next person will have seen me)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 5, 2019)

No, definitely not.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 5, 2019)

Yes, definitely have.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 5, 2019)

Kinda, yeah.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)

Absolutely.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2019)

For sure


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 6, 2019)

Indeed


----------



## Halima (Apr 6, 2019)

yes i havee


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 6, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

yupppppp!!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 7, 2019)

I've seen you around more recently, yeah.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 7, 2019)

Spoiler: Here You go for everyone in the future


----------



## Dim (Apr 8, 2019)

Affirmative. Thanks thesaurus dude.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

@*Lucas4080*, you forgot to add no so im gonna do it for you


Spoiler: no


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 8, 2019)

Granted. Also thanks!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

Indubitably.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Naturally, but do you know yourself?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 8, 2019)

You're getting there!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

I've certainly seen you before


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

I may or may not have seen you because you may or may not have been invisible.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 8, 2019)

Never meet you before but cute signature. ;3


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

I've seen you somewhere, hey!!


----------



## Toot (Apr 8, 2019)

You just joined last month. I don't think so.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

I haven't seen you till now, so hey!!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2019)

For sure


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

hi riley, ive seen you


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Of course, how could I forget Lucy's biggest fan?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

Yes


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 8, 2019)

I haven't really seen you around so its nice to meet you!


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Didnt relize you're still here


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 8, 2019)

Is one meant to take that offensively or as a compliment :eyes:
course youre famous too btw


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Niether a compliment or a insult. Though it is nice to see you again


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2019)

yeah boi


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 8, 2019)

Of course :3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 8, 2019)

Kinda? Not really sure TBH.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 8, 2019)

Just a little bit like a really really small bit


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

I've seen you here and there.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2019)

How could I forget an awesome friend like you?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 8, 2019)

For sure!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

Yepp


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 8, 2019)

I have seen you, in the short time I've been on the forums! ;P


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 8, 2019)

I've seen you here and there a couple of times


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

I've been seeing you a lot lately


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 9, 2019)

Same!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2019)

unless u changed username then no


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 9, 2019)

Hell yeah <3


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi marsh, i've seen you!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2019)

yeaaa boi


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

heyyyyy sheila, ive seen you!!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 9, 2019)

Not really, no.


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

Of course, I know you. My favorite attorney!


----------



## angelcore (Apr 9, 2019)

i've seen you a couple times!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 9, 2019)

I haven’t seen you before today, I think.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2019)

Yep, seen you


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

If i said no, i'd be lying


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2019)

Seen you!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 11, 2019)

who dat?


----------



## Vikaela (Apr 11, 2019)

Ya, stole my goddamn Bels one time!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 11, 2019)

oh hey........u doing well


----------



## Vikaela (Apr 11, 2019)

Tom Nook repossessed my house and I?ve had to file for bankruptcy, but pretty good, thanks


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2019)

Yes


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

of coursee!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 11, 2019)

hey i stole bels from you too


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2019)

Yass Bel-stealing queens for life <3


----------



## Bcat (Apr 11, 2019)

you ran me out of house an home too you lovable scallywag <3


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

You were here when I got back on around 2016-2017. Can't ever forget Marshal's biggest fan.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know bcat because they're famous for being a ninja...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2019)

Yup I've been seeing you around more often these days.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2019)

Definitely


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 11, 2019)

Oh yes!


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

We should change this game to where you have to describe "why" they're famous. 

Example: 
Yes, I know you!
You're famous for your love of the show Suits and being a big dreamer.​


----------



## Jacob (Apr 11, 2019)

Vaati said:


> We should change this game to where you have to describe "why" they're famous.


I love participating in change movement causes!

Yes I know you
You're famous for buying like, 10 sakura collectibles


----------



## cornimer (Apr 11, 2019)

Yes, famous for being the god of collectibles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2019)

Famous for being one of the sweetest and kindest members on TBT c:


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

Most famous Marshal fangirl on the site, I'd say.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 11, 2019)

Yup, seen you quite often <:


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

famous for — wait no i haven't seen you, i may have though


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2019)

famous for stealing Bels lol


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

*Aight new rule! If you don't know the person above you, tell them what you think they might be famous for.*

btw I know you! You're everyone's favorite bubbly, top commenting, Lucy loving forum member.

Famous for being in love with Marshal and also for calling out the thieves.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

Of course i know you, you're famous for changing your avatar and signature all the damn time


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

I may or may not have seen you all the time, famously trying to steal my rightful win from the ‘last post-er’ thread


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

I've seen you all over the place, you're famous for being slightly insane and B'ing good.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

i lowkey like the pun


I've been seeing you a lot, u are a very famous individual


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 11, 2019)

I may have said this before, but you're getting there!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

Famous for being a time traveler.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 11, 2019)

Famous for having anime signatures that I am unaware of the origins.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Famous for gorgeous signature


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

Famous for having what seems to be a self drawn signature and avatar. Also for being generally unconditionally nice to others.


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2019)

Famous for always causing a ruckus you raskel.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 13, 2019)

Did you just famous yourself lmao

Anyway, famous for changing aesthetics a lot!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 13, 2019)

Famous for loving Marshal.  No shame in that!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 13, 2019)

Famous for the cool dream car you like showing off


----------



## Dim (Apr 13, 2019)

I see you everywhere on the LPTPW thread


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 13, 2019)

Famous for searching and never stopping.


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 14, 2019)

(I've seen you around so c
Famous for your anime themes? 

(Im bad at this :c )


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

Famous for being the prettiest fairy of them all.


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 14, 2019)

Vaati you're so nice to me omg.
Famous for being a major anime fan and being a sakura fairy for all. ^-^


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2019)

First time!


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 14, 2019)

First time for you as well! 
You'd be famous for your cute yoshi avatar!


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2019)

drowningfairies said:


> First time for you as well!
> You'd be famous for your cute yoshi avatar!


Thank you! Been playing Yoshi’s Story again (childhood favorite.) If only black yoshi and white yoshi were actually in smash ultimate. :[


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 14, 2019)

Yup! Also dang, I miss black Yoshi- Replaced with crafted world Yoshi.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2019)

not really but seeing u more n more

- - - Post Merge - - -

famous for liking ac art idk these new rules are kinda dumb ngl


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

I see you sometimes. I also refuse to say why people would be famous.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 14, 2019)

Famous for being a resister


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

Famous for being only found in the basement


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 14, 2019)

*ROASTED!!!*

I seen you from time to time.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2019)

Famous for having a great love for Animal Crossing.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

I see you everywhere


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 14, 2019)

I'm not quite sure if I'd call you famous per se, but you're definitely getting there!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 14, 2019)

I?ve seen you a lot, yes


(@Vaati I?m rarely even IN the basement anymore. Well, rarely for me.)


----------



## amai (Apr 14, 2019)

in my uh _three days of being back-_ i've seen you around! c:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 14, 2019)

No, not really.


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2019)

Famous for being a big dreamer


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 15, 2019)

Famous for making new games.


----------



## dedenne (Apr 16, 2019)

i see u quite a bit


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 16, 2019)

I've seen you around a bunch, yeah.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2019)

Famous for not having a username.


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2019)

Famous for being the bell tree's biggest Pokemon fan


----------



## Bcat (Apr 16, 2019)

famous for pokeball


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey my eyes are up here ya know

Famous for being apperently obsessed with Dororo now


----------



## Antonio (Apr 16, 2019)

I know who you are so yeah/


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 16, 2019)

Yep, seen you quite often


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2019)

Famous for that high-quality art you produce


----------



## Bcat (Apr 16, 2019)

famous for being a persona fan


----------



## Antonio (Apr 16, 2019)

Yep, ya stinky thief.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 16, 2019)

i wouldn't talk king of spam....


----------



## Antonio (Apr 16, 2019)

>
Ya famous tho


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 16, 2019)

Definitely!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 16, 2019)

Yep! Famous for that dream car and also Bruce Springsteen.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 16, 2019)

i know who u r d00d


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 16, 2019)

Oh yes! I've always liked your avatars that you use.


----------



## dedenne (Apr 17, 2019)

yes


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 17, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 17, 2019)

i kno u


----------



## Antonio (Apr 17, 2019)

yeppers


----------



## Bcat (Apr 17, 2019)

~fame~ ur gonna live 4ever


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2019)

Famous for being famous


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 17, 2019)

Famous for founding The Anime Degenerates Association


----------



## Bcat (Apr 17, 2019)

Ah, i see you’re a degenerate of culture as well!


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2019)

Famous for being a newbie at discord.


----------



## Dim (Apr 25, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2019)

Famous for your eggciting cool profile picture!


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 25, 2019)

Famous for your anime recommendations!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 25, 2019)

I believe this my first time seeing you, honestly.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 25, 2019)

as your old profile pic, yes
this profile pic, not so much


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 25, 2019)

Oh yes!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 26, 2019)

I see you in the Basement all the time.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 26, 2019)

With your pikimin knowlege and eggs, yes


----------



## rianne (Apr 26, 2019)

Yessir


----------



## Miharu (Apr 26, 2019)

Yes <3


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 26, 2019)

Been seeing you around more often nowadays.


----------



## dedenne (Apr 26, 2019)

yes


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2019)

Yep.


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 26, 2019)

Ye


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 26, 2019)

I see you quite a lot.


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2019)

Famous for having, as far as I know, the only Gravity Falls styled account.


----------



## Hat' (Apr 26, 2019)

I've seen you a lot with all kinds of different animes featured on your profile qwq


----------



## smoogle_ (Apr 26, 2019)

Sadly I'm not Famous


----------



## Chris (Apr 26, 2019)

I only recently heard of you because of the egg decorating contest. I remember trying to figure out if that was an apostrophe or not in your username when trying to figure out how to format it properly so that you would receive the entry egg currency. You got it so it must have been right!



*EDIT*: Oops that was at Hat'. I do not know the user above me!


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2019)

Well I've seen you in the signature thread so that qualifies. What you might be famous for? Perhaps for your love for the character Isabelle and also the Japanese in your name/title?

*Tina *ninja'd lol
Yes, I know Tina. Famous for being a mod yes, but also famous for being freaking fabulous!


----------



## piske (Apr 26, 2019)

Yes, I’ve seen you in the Egg thread a lot!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 26, 2019)

I see you here and there, but I don't remember you much.


----------



## Hat' (Apr 26, 2019)

Tina said:


> I only recently heard of you because of the egg decorating contest. I remember trying to figure out if that was an apostrophe or not in your username when trying to figure out how to format it properly so that you would receive the entry egg currency. You got it so it must have been right!
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT*: Oops that was at Hat'. I do not know the user above me!



_I literally don't know either, everytime I need to login on my phone I have to try every character that looks like and apostrophe_

And yeah I see you everywhere and remember you cuz I used to watch Gravity Falls a lot!


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2019)

Yes and you changed you signature.


----------



## Marte (Apr 26, 2019)

I feel like your username is familiar, did you just change you picture and signature?


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2019)

Yes, I'm sorta known for doing that.

Btw yes I've seen you!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 26, 2019)

Oh yes!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2019)

For sure


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2019)

100% yes with an extra yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 27, 2019)

Definitely so.


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Apr 27, 2019)

I think so, yes


----------



## Bcat (Apr 27, 2019)

i don't think so no


----------



## DragoDrago (Apr 27, 2019)

Seen you around a couple of times


----------



## boring (Apr 27, 2019)

ive actually not thats a shocker


----------



## Sakura625 (Apr 27, 2019)

Not until now


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 27, 2019)

I recognize your avatar/signature but not your username. Assuming you changed it.

I've seen you, but not a lot recently.


----------



## piske (Apr 27, 2019)

Yep, I recognize your Pikmin aesthetic


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 27, 2019)

how could i forget that adorable signature


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

Never seen you before


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2019)

yes lollll


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 27, 2019)

Yes, you're probably one of the most active users ever.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2019)

yeah, boi


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 27, 2019)

I think I've seen you once or twice? I used to be really well known here, but not so much now. So I'd understand if y'all say I'm not famous hahahaha​


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2019)

Can’t say I’ve seen you before.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 27, 2019)

Yeah!


----------



## piske (Apr 27, 2019)

Yes, of course!


----------



## Miharu (Apr 27, 2019)

Yes :>


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

I've been seeing you all over nowadays!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 27, 2019)

Oh yes!


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 27, 2019)

yayeet


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

I remember giving you a sakura!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

yeet


----------



## DragoDrago (Apr 28, 2019)

I get hypnotised by pascal every time


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 28, 2019)

Nope


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

Who could forget the Pokeclasher?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 28, 2019)

Obviously, yea.


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

Famous for your awesome charm. 
Also Dipper pics, cant forget those...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

yea maaan


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 28, 2019)

Yes! I've been seeing you around a looot lately xD​


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 28, 2019)

Only seen you once and it was like two minutes ago on another thread lmao


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 28, 2019)

Somewhat.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 28, 2019)

You're everywhere.


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

Discord buddies and is famous for rocking both their Spike and Chiaki themes.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

Yep, for sure.  Discord buddies as well and famous for having a lot of different, really great aesthetics on the forums.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 28, 2019)

Oh hell yes!


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 29, 2019)

I know I've seen you but thats it.... the ava and sig doesn't read anything to me. Taking a look at your posts, it seems you're mostly in the basement which i don't post too often in. I''m usually in the cellar, marketplace, discord


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2019)

Yeah, I’ve seen you.  Though you just changed your avatar recently.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 29, 2019)

I actually see you a lot and your aestethic never changes so thank you for that lol


----------



## piske (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 29, 2019)

A little bit, I think.


----------



## piske (Apr 29, 2019)

Yep! I've seen you for a long time.


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2019)

Here and there.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 29, 2019)

Oh yes.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 29, 2019)

Absolutely not
who is marshall and who are you


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2019)

no who r u thot


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 29, 2019)

Sheila said:


> no who r u thot



LOL WHEN WE BOTH DO THE SAME THING


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 29, 2019)

Toads who now?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> I actually see you a lot and your aestethic never changes so thank you for that lol



It has actually changed a lot of times in the past between the various usernames I had, I just don?t change it 20 million times a day like some people *COUGHVAATICOUGH*

Anyway, for the above, yes, I?ve seen you.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2019)

thot girl who


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 29, 2019)

Obvi.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2019)

yee


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 29, 2019)

Hell yeah <3


----------



## piske (Apr 29, 2019)

OF COURSE!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2019)

I've seen you, but not for very long yet.


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2019)

Anywhere and everywhere


----------



## rianne (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes. 



Spoiler



Until the inevitable username change, you're Vaati the thaati (th0tty). :3


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 29, 2019)

Sometimes.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 29, 2019)

same to you, although I feel like I've seen you a lot over the few years I've been here


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2019)

You're one of my fav people here so ofc I know youuuu


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2019)

For sure


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2019)

I've seen you places.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 30, 2019)

I?ve never seen you before or that?s probably because I?m new.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 30, 2019)

I think I've seen you around a couple times, your name's definitely familiar.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh hell yes!


----------



## rhinoo (May 1, 2019)

I remember you... yes.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2019)

lol yes


----------



## rhinoo (May 1, 2019)

Y3S


----------



## Antonio (May 1, 2019)

I remember you boi


----------



## Marte (May 1, 2019)

Yes, I've seen you many times! ^^


----------



## Rabirin (May 1, 2019)

I've seen you around a lil bit


----------



## tae (May 1, 2019)

ive never seen you before, unless you had a different un..


----------



## Rabirin (May 1, 2019)

tae said:


> ive never seen you before, unless you had a different un..



I was SailorCrossing.

I've definitely seen you around.


----------



## Midoriya (May 1, 2019)

Yep, seen you before.


----------



## buniichu (May 1, 2019)

I have seen you a lot, and of course i'm friends with you! o3o


----------



## piske (May 1, 2019)

tae said:


> ive never seen you before, unless you had a different un..



tae! Haven't seen you for a while, happy to see you!

I'm sorry, dawn, I don't recall seeing you!


----------



## Dim (May 1, 2019)

First time!


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 1, 2019)

definitely


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2019)

Only my favorite TBT member and friend.


----------



## Zura (May 2, 2019)

You betrayed me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 2, 2019)

wouldn't have a clue who you are....
I sure miss that Vaati dude though


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 2, 2019)

Mhm!


----------



## Zura (May 2, 2019)

You always surge post and then disappear.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 3, 2019)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2019)

For sure.


----------



## Dim (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Princess Mipha (May 6, 2019)

Of course


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2019)

Seen you around


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 6, 2019)

Yep I've definitely seen you around


----------



## Midoriya (May 6, 2019)

Yep, I’ve seen you before when your username was Arize.


----------



## toadsworthy (May 6, 2019)

Yes, the lucario thing is hard to miss


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2019)

Yes of course!


----------



## piske (May 6, 2019)

yeshhh


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 6, 2019)

Eh, maybe somewhat, but I'm leaning towards no.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 7, 2019)

Absolutely.


----------



## Raayzx (May 7, 2019)

Yep


----------



## toadsworthy (May 7, 2019)

do you just hang around the basement primarily? i know i know your name though


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 7, 2019)

You're everywhere uwu 

So. I would say... yes xD​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 7, 2019)

I've seen you around, yes.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2019)

yeet yeet thot


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2019)

Yep


----------



## toadsworthy (May 7, 2019)

yee yee


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 7, 2019)

No, not really. Maybe you used to be, I don't know.


----------



## toadsworthy (May 7, 2019)

nintendofan85 said:


> No, not really. Maybe you used to be, I don't know.







I was literally on the front page of tbt for like a day this easter...


----------



## tae (May 7, 2019)

LMAO

nope dont know you. never seen you before toaddie. nice try.


----------



## dedenne (May 7, 2019)

yes ur definitely famous


----------



## toadsworthy (May 7, 2019)

tae said:


> LMAO
> 
> nope dont know you. never seen you before toaddie. nice try.



I knew you were bad at inspecting things buuuuuuuutttttttttt
SCUM

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dedenne you iz iconic, i think of you everytime i see dedennes in poke cord


----------



## Dim (May 7, 2019)

But of course!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 7, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Naekoya (May 7, 2019)

yes! ଘ(੭ˊ꒳ˋ)੭✧


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 7, 2019)

Yes! :>​


----------



## Chouchou (May 7, 2019)

I never saw you before


----------



## toadsworthy (May 7, 2019)

I have no clue who you are or where you came from?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 7, 2019)

Yes.  You were on the front page for awhile, as you stated.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 7, 2019)

As if.... I recall you from every board possible.

In short, yes.


----------



## dedenne (May 7, 2019)

see u everywhere


----------



## MapleSilver (May 7, 2019)

Yes, you're not extremely active at the moment but I usually see you post at least once a day.


----------



## raeyoung (May 7, 2019)

i'd say so


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 7, 2019)

Yeah, I think so. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> I was literally on the front page of tbt for like a day this easter...



I think I remember that, but I hardly paid any attention to that sort of stuff because I didn't participate in any of the events.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 8, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## Raayzx (May 8, 2019)

Yas


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2019)

yes


----------



## dedenne (May 8, 2019)

i (think) u were kinda inactive but id say ure pretty famous


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2019)

Ummm I can’t remember.


----------



## rhinoo (May 12, 2019)

idk...


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2019)

yes lol


----------



## rhinoo (May 12, 2019)

Think so.


----------



## dedenne (May 12, 2019)

yes


----------



## rhinoo (May 12, 2019)

sure


----------



## Dim (May 12, 2019)

No


----------



## rhinoo (May 12, 2019)

idk dont think so


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2019)

Yep, I’ve seen you before.


----------



## Raayzx (May 12, 2019)

Ye


----------



## Dim (May 12, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Hat' (May 12, 2019)

Why yes, of course! How could someone not know black yoshi


----------



## Raayzx (May 12, 2019)

Seen you a lot so yep!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 12, 2019)

Yeeee


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 12, 2019)

I've seen you a ton, so yes.


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2019)

Who could forget the legendary NoUsernameHere?  His greatest attribute is not having a username.


----------



## rhinoo (May 13, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## StrayBluet (May 13, 2019)

Definitely


----------



## rhinoo (May 13, 2019)

Think so yah


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2019)

yeloll


----------



## rhinoo (May 13, 2019)

Ye


----------



## Dim (May 13, 2019)

For the past 24 hours I’ve seen you.


----------



## Stalfos (May 13, 2019)

Yeah, I see you around.


----------



## dedenne (May 13, 2019)

yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 13, 2019)

Yes, hi!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 13, 2019)

Yep! I remember you from way back when I first joined the forums


----------



## Dim (May 13, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 13, 2019)

Yup! Once again I remember you from when I first joined the forums xD ninja'd by Nox lol

Yes, you are pretty famous  I remember you having phases of activity from now to when I first joined


----------



## piske (May 13, 2019)

yes


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 13, 2019)

I think I've seen you around.


----------



## rhinoo (May 14, 2019)

Sure


----------



## rhinoo (May 14, 2019)

no


----------



## Midoriya (May 15, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 15, 2019)

What can I say except yes?


----------



## buniichu (May 15, 2019)

Nu ;w;


----------



## Dim (May 15, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 15, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 15, 2019)

Oh hell yes!


----------



## rhinoo (May 16, 2019)

Yeeup


----------



## Raayzx (May 16, 2019)

It's the famous rhino boi!


----------



## dedenne (May 16, 2019)

yesyesyes


----------



## Dim (May 16, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 16, 2019)

Mhmm


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 16, 2019)

Yeah!


----------



## rhinoo (May 16, 2019)

Yahh


----------



## raeyoung (May 17, 2019)

I haven't seen you around here a3a


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 17, 2019)

I've seen you appear every now and then.


----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2019)

Yep


----------



## raeyoung (May 17, 2019)

most definitely :0


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2019)

Yes! :3


----------



## 707 (May 17, 2019)

boi everyone has seen me because of my *FAT THICC ASS*

also yea
i've seen em
i remember their sig which reminds me on paper mario but it's not.


----------



## raeyoung (May 17, 2019)

I have like never seen you but our mayors have the same name and your town name is superior so you totally deserve to be tbh :,0


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 17, 2019)

Yeah, I think so.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 17, 2019)

Haven't really seen you around :0​


----------



## cornimer (May 17, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Believe (May 17, 2019)

Yep


----------



## raeyoung (May 17, 2019)

I haven't seen you around lately ;o;


----------



## trista (May 17, 2019)

Nope!


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2019)

Yes very recently though


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

Sure


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

Hell yeah fam


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

Sure idk


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

Yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 18, 2019)

Yes


----------



## StrayBluet (May 18, 2019)

Definitely


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

Yepppp


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 18, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

Yea


----------



## raeyoung (May 18, 2019)

Not really :,0


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

OmG wAnNa FiGhT mE pUnK?

Idk not seen you much


----------



## trista (May 18, 2019)

Nope!
I see you around.


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

idk kinda


----------



## raeyoung (May 18, 2019)

again, not really :,p


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

probably but i never see you


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 18, 2019)

Eh, kinda. I think you were inactive for a while.


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

not inactive, banned. also yes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 18, 2019)

Yup


----------



## Raayzx (May 18, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2019)

Yes


----------



## raeyoung (May 18, 2019)

yasss


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 18, 2019)

Yes, I'd say so now! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



im_the_rhino said:


> not inactive, banned. also yes.



I wasn't even aware you were banned.


----------



## duckykate (May 19, 2019)

yeah


----------



## rhinoo (May 19, 2019)

no


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2019)

lolll yes


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2019)

For sure


----------



## piske (May 19, 2019)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2019)

yerr m8


----------



## rhinoo (May 19, 2019)

Yea


----------



## raeyoung (May 19, 2019)

a little now


----------



## duckykate (May 19, 2019)

no


----------



## rhinoo (May 19, 2019)

Non


----------



## duckykate (May 19, 2019)

no


----------



## Dim (May 19, 2019)

I see you from time to time


----------



## raeyoung (May 19, 2019)

again, yaaaass


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 19, 2019)

Yeah, I'd say so.


----------



## Hat' (May 19, 2019)

Yeeee especially on the basement section!


----------



## Dim (May 19, 2019)

I’ve seen you meep around


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 19, 2019)

Yessss


----------



## Dim (May 19, 2019)

Yep! :3


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2019)

Yep


----------



## rhinoo (May 20, 2019)

yeh


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

Yes. Jw though did you have any other username before?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 20, 2019)

Definitely!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 20, 2019)

Yeppers


----------



## raeyoung (May 20, 2019)

yuopp


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 20, 2019)

Ya


----------



## piske (May 20, 2019)

yes


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2019)

actually no  hi stranger!


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

Nox said:


> Yes. Jw though did you have any other username before?



yes. but i only was in the villager trading place.


also yeah!


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 21, 2019)

I haven't until now, sorry!


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

no


----------



## buniichu (May 21, 2019)

I had before, but I kept my old one when I had a different mayor on my other 3ds, but now I'm sticking with my artist/animator name. :3


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

um

wrong thread mate

also no.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 21, 2019)

Yes


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

Ye


----------



## Dim (May 21, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> yes. but i only was in the villager trading place.
> 
> 
> also yeah!


Ah just curious what it was incase it sounded familiar.


----------



## Zura (May 21, 2019)

Yeah, famous for your Yoshi love.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 21, 2019)

Definitely!


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

Y.E.S


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 21, 2019)

Mhmm


----------



## buniichu (May 21, 2019)

Maybe


----------



## Dim (May 21, 2019)

See you every now and then


----------



## Hat' (May 21, 2019)

I'm still searching in my head if I know you or not... tricky question


----------



## piske (May 21, 2019)

yes


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 21, 2019)

I've seen you here and there.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 21, 2019)

Oh, easily yes!


----------



## StrayBluet (May 21, 2019)

Definitely


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 22, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

ya


----------



## Dim (May 22, 2019)

Yep I’ve see a Rhino before


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

yesh


----------



## Dim (May 23, 2019)

Rhino you very well!Buh dum tss!


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2019)

Well duuuh


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

Nox said:


> Rhino you very well!Buh dum tss!



Omg wtf XD

Also yas


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 23, 2019)

Ya


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

Of course


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2019)

Yep


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

No not at all


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 23, 2019)

I'd say kinda.


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

yah


----------



## StrayBluet (May 24, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Goth (May 24, 2019)

No, not really.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 24, 2019)

Nope, this is the first time I've seen you.


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

Here's a hint : Y_S.


----------



## buniichu (May 24, 2019)

Yes, I have seen you-


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

I guess.


----------



## buniichu (May 24, 2019)

rip


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

Sure


----------



## buniichu (May 24, 2019)

welp


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## StrayBluet (May 24, 2019)

Yep, I just banned you.


----------



## piske (May 24, 2019)

yes, changed username!


----------



## kyukon (May 24, 2019)

used to be in the museum


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2019)

Nope. First time seeing you.


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

yah


----------



## 707 (May 25, 2019)

who HASNT
u da rhino


----------



## Breath Mint (May 25, 2019)

I have never seen you before


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

Yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 25, 2019)

Of course


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

no never.


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2019)

Yep


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

sey


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 25, 2019)

See you literally everywhere I go lol.


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

ditto


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2019)

jfc stop posting yes


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2019)

I've seen you a lot.


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

a bit


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2019)

umm do u have an off button yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 25, 2019)

Si te amo thot <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2019)

^mesmoooooooo <3


----------



## Hat' (May 25, 2019)

Of course h


----------



## MapleSilver (May 25, 2019)

Yes, you have been very active lately.


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

Sheila said:


> umm do u have an off button yes



no i dont

_____________________

you are


----------



## Zura (May 26, 2019)

When the stars align.


----------



## rhinoo (May 26, 2019)

yeah idk.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 26, 2019)

Y e s


----------



## dedenne (May 26, 2019)

100%


----------



## rhinoo (May 26, 2019)

yeh


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Dim (May 26, 2019)

So famous!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 26, 2019)

Yup


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 26, 2019)

Absolutely.


----------



## Dim (May 26, 2019)

Famous for not having a username.


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2019)

Famous for Yoshi.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 26, 2019)

Of course!


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

yah ofc


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 27, 2019)

Running out of ways to say yes lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 27, 2019)

Definitely so!


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

100%


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Oui


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

nope never seen u before


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Who?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

hmm still have no idea


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2019)

Ye


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

yep


----------



## rhinoo (May 30, 2019)

No, not at all.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 30, 2019)

Yeah, I'd say so.


----------



## rhinoo (May 30, 2019)

Definitely.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 30, 2019)

Yes...


----------



## rhinoo (May 30, 2019)

No.


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Maiana (May 30, 2019)

yes !! you're a legend


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2019)

I have not seen you before


----------



## Raayzx (May 30, 2019)

Yuh


----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 30, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## duckykate (May 30, 2019)

ye


----------



## rhinoo (May 31, 2019)

no.


----------



## Hat' (May 31, 2019)

I guess so! In the basement at least.


----------



## rhinoo (May 31, 2019)

ofc


----------



## Breath Mint (May 31, 2019)

Nah


----------



## rhinoo (May 31, 2019)

idk sure


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 31, 2019)

Obviously.


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 31, 2019)

Absolutely


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 31, 2019)

For sure!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 31, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## Dim (May 31, 2019)

Yes yes


----------



## MapleSilver (May 31, 2019)

Of course, you're one of the more active users here at the moment.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 31, 2019)

Double yep


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 1, 2019)

lol yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2019)

yeet


----------



## Dim (Jun 1, 2019)

Oh yeah yeah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 1, 2019)

Yep


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 1, 2019)

Mhm


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 1, 2019)

Oui


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 1, 2019)

yah


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 1, 2019)

I've definitely seen you, you're the most active poster I have ever seen.


----------



## Dim (Jun 1, 2019)

Yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 1, 2019)

Oh definitely!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 1, 2019)

Mhmm!


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 1, 2019)

yah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 1, 2019)

Si


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 1, 2019)

ya ya


----------



## Dim (Jun 1, 2019)

Oh yeah yeah


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 1, 2019)

For sure


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2019)

Yes with a capital Y


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 1, 2019)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 2, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 2, 2019)

yah sure


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

yes


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 2, 2019)

course.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 2, 2019)

Yep.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

yes thot <3


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 2, 2019)

oui


----------



## Maiana (Jun 2, 2019)

si~


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 2, 2019)

no


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 2, 2019)

Absolutely


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 3, 2019)

yupp


----------



## Sakura625 (Jun 3, 2019)

I've seen you everywhere around here lately!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 3, 2019)

never seen you


----------



## Dim (Jun 3, 2019)

I’ve seen you before


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 3, 2019)

For sure


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 3, 2019)

Most definitely


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 3, 2019)

For sure!


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 4, 2019)

yah


----------



## Hat' (Jun 4, 2019)

Yeeee u r rhinoman


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 5, 2019)

Of course!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 6, 2019)

ssssseyyyyy


----------



## Dim (Jun 9, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2019)

Heck yeah fam!


----------



## Dim (Jun 9, 2019)

Haven’t seen you in a while


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2019)

Nox said:


> Haven’t seen you in a while



:’) I pop in now and then


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 10, 2019)

Kinda.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 10, 2019)

Yah


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2019)

For sure


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 10, 2019)

yupper


----------



## buniichu (Jun 10, 2019)

nah


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 10, 2019)

sure


----------



## buniichu (Jun 10, 2019)

*gives thumbs down*


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 10, 2019)

yes


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 11, 2019)

more like infamous


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 11, 2019)

I see you a lot, yeah


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## lars708 (Jun 12, 2019)

Ya


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 12, 2019)

no?


----------



## buniichu (Jun 12, 2019)

Meep meep o<o 


(bun's language; meaning yass!)


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 12, 2019)

yah


----------



## buniichu (Jun 12, 2019)

Yes, like a boss -w-


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 12, 2019)

yes.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2019)

Yes


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 12, 2019)

of course!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 12, 2019)

Definitely so!


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 13, 2019)

yup


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 14, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2019)

Yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm afraid not.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 14, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 14, 2019)

Once.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 14, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## buniichu (Jun 14, 2019)

Nope


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 14, 2019)

Ya


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 14, 2019)

I wish I wouldn't.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2019)

I would be lying if I said no.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2019)

I've seen you around


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 14, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 14, 2019)

I vaguely remember you, but not very much.


----------



## Dim (Jun 14, 2019)

Yes yes


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 14, 2019)

Seen you a lot before.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2019)

Where haven’t I seen you?  That’s the real question.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 15, 2019)

yah


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 15, 2019)

I have definitely seen you before.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 15, 2019)

Mhm!


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 15, 2019)

esruoc fo


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 15, 2019)

I've seen you. Also, what?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 15, 2019)

ofcourse backwards.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also kkinda


----------



## lars708 (Jun 15, 2019)

Ya


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2019)

Seen you in the smash forums


----------



## Maiana (Jun 15, 2019)

Yes


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 15, 2019)

Nah, sorry.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 15, 2019)

I see you a lot


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 16, 2019)

Yah


----------



## Adriel (Jun 16, 2019)

yeah!


----------



## lars708 (Jun 16, 2019)

Yep deffo


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 16, 2019)

Kinda.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 16, 2019)

I'd say so, yes.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 16, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 17, 2019)

nope, sorry.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 17, 2019)

Yeah, I know the little Rhino


----------



## lars708 (Jun 17, 2019)

Not really


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 17, 2019)

Somewhat. You kinda seem to have on and off activity on here.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 17, 2019)

oui


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 18, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 18, 2019)

non.


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 18, 2019)

^yes I?ve seen you posting all the time, and you?re almost always the top poster for the day lol


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 18, 2019)

yah


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 18, 2019)

Still knowing le rhino boy


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 18, 2019)

yeh


----------



## mojoryan2003 (Jun 18, 2019)

Nah


----------



## Maiana (Jun 18, 2019)

nope


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 18, 2019)

Getting there?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 18, 2019)

ye


----------



## lars708 (Jun 19, 2019)

yes


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 19, 2019)

Not really, hi!


----------



## lars708 (Jun 19, 2019)

I've seen you here and there


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 19, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## lars708 (Jun 19, 2019)

Yes a couple times


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2019)

Only a couple times, I think.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 19, 2019)

I believe so


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 19, 2019)

yh


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 19, 2019)

I was famous years ago haha


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 19, 2019)

no, sorry.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 19, 2019)

Yepperoni


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2019)

But of course!


----------



## deerprongs (Jun 19, 2019)

probably not lmao


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 20, 2019)

nope


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 20, 2019)

yup


----------



## Dim (Jun 20, 2019)

Never. Neat username btw!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2019)

Yeah.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 21, 2019)

yaya


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 21, 2019)

ya


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 21, 2019)

yse


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 21, 2019)

yup


----------



## lars708 (Jun 21, 2019)

Yeeeeeeh


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 21, 2019)

I've seen you


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 21, 2019)

very famous


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 22, 2019)

A little bit.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 22, 2019)

Yuh, especially in the basement


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 22, 2019)

yh


----------



## lars708 (Jun 22, 2019)

Famous in the basement for sure but idk about the rest of the forum


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 22, 2019)

ye


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 22, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 22, 2019)

very


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 23, 2019)

yeeh


----------



## Onyx (Jun 23, 2019)

hmm don't think so! I'm glad there's avatars though cause I'm ~ h o t g a r b a g e ~ at remembering names


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 23, 2019)

idt so


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 23, 2019)

Not currently


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 23, 2019)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2019)

yeee lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 23, 2019)

Oh hell yes!


----------



## lars708 (Jun 23, 2019)

U post a lot so I guess ur famous  congratulations


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 23, 2019)

Yep, I've seen you sometimes here lately


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Dim (Jun 23, 2019)

Ye


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 23, 2019)

Yep


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 24, 2019)

ofc


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 24, 2019)

The most famous rhino on here


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2019)

Yep


----------



## gobby (Jun 24, 2019)

I see you every day


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 24, 2019)

yah


----------



## Onyx (Jun 25, 2019)

Now we're familiar! XD


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 25, 2019)

I never saw you before


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 25, 2019)

naw.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 25, 2019)

Mhm


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 25, 2019)

yah


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 25, 2019)

nope


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2019)

Yeah, I’ve seen you around.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 26, 2019)

yep


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2019)

Nope, never seen you in my life


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

Never seen you before


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 26, 2019)

nop


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

Yeah never seen you either


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

Seen you around a bit, probably would more if I decided to be active


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 26, 2019)

a bit


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

a bit as well


----------



## lars708 (Jun 26, 2019)

Yep


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 26, 2019)

ye


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

Yeeah


----------



## Dim (Jun 26, 2019)

I believe so?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2019)

Heck yeah brother


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 26, 2019)

Definitely


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 27, 2019)

Kinda, yeah.


----------



## matt (Jun 27, 2019)

Yeah I'd say I am


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 27, 2019)

no.


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 27, 2019)

Not in my opinion


----------



## matt (Jun 27, 2019)

The above poster is definitely not famous.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 27, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 27, 2019)

ye


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2019)

Yeah, when have I not seen you?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 27, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 27, 2019)

I remember seeing you around


----------



## will. (Jun 27, 2019)

of course!! gave me some sweet tasty cakes <3


----------



## Shayden (Jun 27, 2019)

i've seen you a few times but we've never talked or anything


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 27, 2019)

Kinda, yeah.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 27, 2019)

For sure! Glad to see still you around


----------



## Shayden (Jun 27, 2019)

i've seen a lot of you, but we never talked


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 27, 2019)

dancing isabelle will never stop dancing.
you just popped out like a few days ago
im not to sure if i would consider that as being famous


----------



## Shayden (Jun 27, 2019)

nah, i wouldnt consider it as famous
i was more active on here a few years ago under a different name

as for you, i've seen you around recently


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 27, 2019)

Saw you around back in the day frequently, never really got to know you but always saw as well


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 27, 2019)

You used to be, but I wouldn't say so anymore.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 28, 2019)

I remember you. I don't recall us ever talking but that username is really familiar ;v;


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2019)

Yep, I’m seeing you more and more now.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jun 28, 2019)

I've seen you several times since I have been back on TBT.


----------



## Dim (Jun 28, 2019)

Never.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jun 28, 2019)

I think recognize your username from before I started again, I don't know if we ever actually had an interaction though.


----------



## Dim (Jun 28, 2019)

I was like away during that time so I doubt it.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 28, 2019)

yaya


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 28, 2019)

Yup, I remember you ^^


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 28, 2019)

Ive seen you before


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2019)

Yeah, I’ve seen you around.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 28, 2019)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
......................................................................................no


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 28, 2019)

Getting more and more famous, I'd say. Were you on a hiatus from this site? I remember you being on here for a while and then it seemed like I stopped seeing you for a while after that.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 28, 2019)

yep used to see you around a lot


----------



## Fey (Jun 29, 2019)

From what I can see yes, absolutely. How could you not be, with a name like that!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2019)

I’ve seen you around for sure!


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 29, 2019)

I see you everywhere lmao, your def famous


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jun 29, 2019)

Yes! I've played online with you twice and seen one of your posts just about every five minutes!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 29, 2019)

No.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 29, 2019)

yes you're everywhere

l'm not


----------



## moonlightxo (Jun 29, 2019)

I have seen you though


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2019)

Yep, seen you before.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 30, 2019)

Yh


----------



## sej (Jun 30, 2019)

yeah


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 30, 2019)

No, sorry.


----------



## matt (Jun 30, 2019)

No idea


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)

Yeah, I’ve seen you.


----------



## matt (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes you are


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 30, 2019)

No, I'm afraid not.


----------



## matt (Jun 30, 2019)

Er yes I am  
Jks lol

No your not


----------



## Maiana (Jun 30, 2019)

somewhat, i've seen you


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)

Yeah, I’ve seen you around.


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 1, 2019)

yah


----------



## jiny (Jul 1, 2019)

yes


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 1, 2019)

idk i think so?


----------



## matt (Jul 1, 2019)

Yer your popular


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 1, 2019)

I've only seen you now


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 1, 2019)

no


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 1, 2019)

kinda


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 1, 2019)

For sure!


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 1, 2019)

ye


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 1, 2019)

ive seen you in the basement on occasion but nowhere else ;v;


----------



## duckykate (Jul 1, 2019)

never seen you before


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jul 1, 2019)

Yes, I’ve seen you ^^


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 2, 2019)

yes i know u :')


----------



## Maiana (Jul 2, 2019)

yes, i've seen you~


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 2, 2019)

yah


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 2, 2019)

a bit ig


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

A little I guess


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

Yeah, you’re everywhere lately, lmao


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 2, 2019)

yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 2, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## will. (Jul 2, 2019)

yup! you could never miss the blue!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 3, 2019)

A little bit, I think. Practically only on this section of the site though, I'd say.


----------



## matt (Jul 3, 2019)

Good morning to you. You and xriley are the only people I see on here ahaha yes Ur famous


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 3, 2019)

getting there


----------



## matt (Jul 3, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> getting there



Check my date of registration >: )

Your getting there too


----------



## lars708 (Jul 3, 2019)

yas


----------



## matt (Jul 3, 2019)

Yes you are too


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 3, 2019)

Matt you are practically EVERYWHERE!! So yes, you are famous.


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 3, 2019)

no.


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 3, 2019)

yes.


----------



## Dim (Jul 3, 2019)

No.


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 3, 2019)

yes.


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 4, 2019)

Kinda


----------



## matt (Jul 4, 2019)

I don't know to be honest, for I have never seen you around.


----------



## cakiepop (Jul 4, 2019)

we must have insanely different timezones cus no


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 4, 2019)

nope


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 4, 2019)

i've seen you here and there!


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 4, 2019)

I've seen you a couple of times.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 4, 2019)

Heck yeah Jack!


----------



## Dim (Jul 4, 2019)

Seen you. Cute avatar btw!


----------



## Maiana (Jul 4, 2019)

yes


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2019)

No, this is the first time I have seen you.


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 4, 2019)

I just saw you post on the other forum


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2019)

Yep.


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 6, 2019)

yah


----------



## matt (Jul 6, 2019)

Yes u are,


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 6, 2019)

Yeah!


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 6, 2019)

yar


----------



## matt (Jul 6, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2019)

yes lol


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 6, 2019)

Slightly


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 6, 2019)

kinda


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 6, 2019)

yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2019)

Yep, plus I know your old username.


----------



## matt (Jul 6, 2019)

I swear you spend all day on TBT lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2019)

So do you


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 9, 2019)

yes


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

naw dawg

xD ye


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 11, 2019)

nope, who are you?


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 11, 2019)

I've seen you once or twice since I started doing TBT again.


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 11, 2019)

sorry but no


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2019)

yerr


----------



## matt (Jul 11, 2019)

It would appear you're popular on TBT and on discord


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 11, 2019)

I've seen you so many times it is not even funny.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2019)

Yeah, I’ve seen you around.


----------



## whattheheck123 (Jul 11, 2019)

Definitely, I'd recognize that collectible lineup, pfp, and signature anywhere!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2019)

Yep, I’ve seen you as well.


----------



## matt (Jul 11, 2019)

I think I've seen you about, not certain hehe


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 11, 2019)

As of recently, yes.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2019)

Yep, seen you for sure.


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 12, 2019)

Yep, I've seen you tons


----------



## Cash (Jul 12, 2019)

Yeah I saw your forum. Nobody’s gonna know me cause I’m new


----------



## matt (Jul 12, 2019)

No I don't know you ahaha


----------



## tanisha23 (Jul 12, 2019)

I've seen you just a while ago


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2019)

Only saw you today.


----------



## Cash (Jul 12, 2019)

Just saw you post on last person to post wins


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 13, 2019)

kinda


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 13, 2019)

yes.


----------



## Jessie 4356 5865 9467 (Jul 13, 2019)

definitely not, I am new at here


----------



## matt (Jul 13, 2019)

No your not


----------



## PugLovex (Jul 13, 2019)

I may have seen you once, otherwise idk XD


----------



## Maiana (Jul 13, 2019)

I've seen you around~


----------



## matt (Jul 13, 2019)

kcatofayris said:


> I've seen you around~



Then you must be on more than me because I've never seen Pug Lover X lol
You must be famous


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 13, 2019)

yah


----------



## Psydye (Jul 13, 2019)

I've seen you loads of times!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jul 13, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 13, 2019)

Hmm, a few times I think!


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 13, 2019)

I've seen you a lot. Mostly in the basement


----------



## matt (Jul 13, 2019)

Yeah your popular amongst the boys


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 13, 2019)

ye


----------



## Dim (Jul 13, 2019)

Famous Rhino


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jul 13, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 13, 2019)

I've seen you once or twice


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 13, 2019)

Kinda, I think.


----------



## Dim (Jul 18, 2019)

yup


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 18, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 19, 2019)

yah


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 23, 2019)

The most famous Rhino on this forum!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2019)

Yep!!


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 23, 2019)

yupp


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 24, 2019)

lots of times.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2019)

Never saw you before so nope


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 24, 2019)

yahhh


----------



## Pondo (Jul 24, 2019)

o ye i have


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2019)

Not recently, but I have seen you around before.


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 25, 2019)

yah


----------



## Pondo (Jul 25, 2019)

Yerp


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 25, 2019)

A little bit.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 25, 2019)

Yep, seen you for sure


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 26, 2019)

kinda


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 26, 2019)

quite a few times actually


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 26, 2019)

Yeah, I've seen you around


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## seeds (Jul 26, 2019)

nope !


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2019)

Never seen you before up until a week or two ago.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 26, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 27, 2019)

idk not rlly


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 27, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 27, 2019)

Seen you around here some recently, yeah


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 27, 2019)

I've seen you around here a lot. Your username is very creative, I like it!


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 27, 2019)

yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2019)

Yeah, I think so.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 28, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 28, 2019)

Yeah, you are pretty known!


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 28, 2019)

yup


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 28, 2019)

Yeah, I've seen you around


----------



## sej (Jul 28, 2019)

i’ve seen you a couple of times


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2019)

A little bit


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jul 28, 2019)

I think your post count speaks for itself.


----------



## sej (Jul 28, 2019)

yes, i remember seeing you here years ago


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jul 28, 2019)

peichi said:


> yes, i remember seeing you here years ago



Well hello its been a while.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2019)

Yeah, I’ve seen you plenty.


----------



## seeds (Jul 28, 2019)

seen you mainly on the basement!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2019)

I have never seen you before so nope.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 28, 2019)

I see you a lot.


----------



## sej (Jul 28, 2019)

see you in the basement sometimes


----------



## dedenne (Jul 28, 2019)

seen u a bit recently,,


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 28, 2019)

I've seen you around


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 28, 2019)

Kinda, yeah.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 29, 2019)

For sure


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 29, 2019)

Who hasn't seen you around on here at this point?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 29, 2019)

Same goes for you~


----------



## Pondo (Jul 29, 2019)

Yes :^)


----------



## buniichu (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm not, i'm just a smol bun .-.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jul 29, 2019)

I haven't


----------



## Pondo (Jul 31, 2019)

Yes, and not just in this side of the forum. :^)


----------



## Dim (Jul 31, 2019)

First time


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 31, 2019)

yah


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 31, 2019)

Yeah, hard to oversee a rhino.


----------



## Hat' (Jul 31, 2019)

Yes you are  !


----------



## sej (Jul 31, 2019)

not really


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 31, 2019)

I think I might of seen you


----------



## Pondo (Jul 31, 2019)

Never seen you D:


----------



## gobby (Jul 31, 2019)

I've just recently started seeing you!


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 31, 2019)

I've seen you around


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2019)

I would say so


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 31, 2019)

Who hasn't seen you at this point? (I might've said that to you before so I apologize if I did, I'm trying not to sound like a broken record, I swear haha)


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 31, 2019)

I haven’t seen you lately, but I have seen you. So yeah, you are sort of famous! Congrats.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Who hasn't seen you at this point? (I might've said that to you before so I apologize if I did, I'm trying not to sound like a broken record, I swear haha)



You have said that before, lmao.

@above user: for sure.


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 1, 2019)

Yes


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 1, 2019)

Sure


----------



## Zerous (Aug 1, 2019)

I’ve seen you around


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2019)

Yep, I have seen you around before.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 1, 2019)

Yeah, I know you. :3


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 1, 2019)

Yh


----------



## heyimsobored (Aug 1, 2019)

Yeah, I've seen you


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 1, 2019)

You're getting there


----------



## Pondo (Aug 1, 2019)

Yup, probably very famous on tbt


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 1, 2019)

I've seen you around quite a bit


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 1, 2019)

Oh, all the time in the Basement!


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 1, 2019)

I've seen you on occasion.


----------



## heyimsobored (Aug 1, 2019)

I've seen you around a lot


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2019)

Have not seen you before.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 1, 2019)

Yes, but I haven't seen you in a while


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 1, 2019)

I've seen you a bit.


----------



## Dim (Aug 2, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 2, 2019)

Yep, seen you from time to time!


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 2, 2019)

Yah


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 2, 2019)

Yes


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 2, 2019)

I see you loads


----------



## heyimsobored (Aug 2, 2019)

I've definitely seen you before


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 2, 2019)

Seen you quite a bit lately.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2019)

Yep


----------



## heyimsobored (Aug 2, 2019)

Yeah!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 2, 2019)

I think so.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 2, 2019)

Yesss


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 2, 2019)

I don't remember seeing you, which is odd considering your post count.


----------



## heyimsobored (Aug 2, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Zerous (Aug 2, 2019)

I don’t think I’ve seen you sorry


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 2, 2019)

Yes, I've seen you a lot.


----------



## Zerous (Aug 2, 2019)

Seen you everywhere


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 2, 2019)

I can't recall you from anywhere, so I'm going to say no.


----------



## Dim (Aug 2, 2019)

Haven't seen you before.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 2, 2019)

Yes, of course.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 4, 2019)

You're everywhere. Yes.


----------



## Wildtown (Aug 4, 2019)

yep earlier this week xD


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2019)

barely seen you


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 4, 2019)

Yeppp


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 4, 2019)

About now, yes.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 4, 2019)

Yepp


----------



## Wildtown (Aug 4, 2019)

yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 4, 2019)

Kind of.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 4, 2019)

Yes, you are.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 5, 2019)

Yeah~


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 5, 2019)

Yeahs


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 5, 2019)

Yep


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 5, 2019)

Defiantly


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2019)

youre everywhere


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 5, 2019)

Not really, but I've seen you.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2019)

Yarrrrr!!!

yes


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 5, 2019)

Well, why wouldn’t you be? You are famous.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 6, 2019)

I've seen you around, ye.


----------



## sandrabug (Aug 6, 2019)

I literally seen you in the last post I commented on LOL


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 6, 2019)

No.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 6, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 7, 2019)

Yeah!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2019)

Yes


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 7, 2019)

Yup


----------



## Zerous (Aug 9, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 10, 2019)

I think so


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2019)

yes

savvy,


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 10, 2019)

yah


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 10, 2019)

Sure


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 10, 2019)

Idk..... Am i?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 10, 2019)

not really. and its the person above...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 10, 2019)

ofc I know the only rhino on this website


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 10, 2019)

I seen u everywhere, and im just a posting noob.


----------



## Beanz (Aug 10, 2019)

I?ve seen you in a few places.


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 10, 2019)

U r everywhere ack tom nooooooooooooook


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2019)

I would say so now!


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 10, 2019)

yes lol


----------



## sarahac (Aug 11, 2019)

seen ya around recently, so probably


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 11, 2019)

I saw you a few times!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 11, 2019)

Somewhat, yeah!


----------



## Trip (Aug 11, 2019)

yes


----------



## Fey (Aug 11, 2019)

This is the first time I?ve seen you, but you might be given your post count 

_(I like your red flower line-up btw!)_


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 11, 2019)

I've seen you a good amount.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 11, 2019)

Who hasn't seen you at this point?


----------



## Zerous (Aug 12, 2019)

I vaguely recognise you


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 12, 2019)

yes.


----------



## dedenne (Aug 12, 2019)

yes


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 12, 2019)

yep


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2019)

yes lol


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 12, 2019)

yes


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 13, 2019)

nope


----------



## Goth (Aug 13, 2019)

Afraid not, haven't been on much of late.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2019)

no.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 13, 2019)

I've seen you around, yes.


----------



## Dim (Aug 13, 2019)

You seem familiar but username doesn't ring a bell. Name change perhaps?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 14, 2019)

yah


----------



## seeds (Aug 15, 2019)

yes


----------



## Dim (Aug 15, 2019)

no


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 16, 2019)

yup


----------



## duckykate (Aug 16, 2019)

(in)famous


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 16, 2019)

I see you a lot on the Discord. Not much on the forum lately though.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 16, 2019)

yepp


----------



## seeds (Aug 16, 2019)

yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 16, 2019)

No.


----------



## You got mail! (Aug 17, 2019)

I’ve seen you around few times,


----------



## Flyffel (Aug 17, 2019)

I don't remember you


----------



## Dim (Aug 17, 2019)

Not once have I seen you before.


----------



## Flyffel (Aug 17, 2019)

I think I might have seen you though


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 17, 2019)

Outside of that one moment today in the Discord server, I've never seen you before.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 18, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 19, 2019)

Yes, I have seen you before.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 19, 2019)

I’ve seen you alot


----------



## Antonio (Aug 19, 2019)

Same could be said for you.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 19, 2019)

seeing you less recently


----------



## Antonio (Aug 19, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> seeing you less recently



I've been busy, I'm back now. You're famous, btw.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2019)

you're here and there


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 19, 2019)

No, but it’s nice to see a new face around


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2019)

This is literally the first time i've seen you.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 20, 2019)

Somewhat.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 20, 2019)

yes


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2019)

yes lol


----------



## Pondo (Aug 21, 2019)

Yes ofc


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 22, 2019)

yep


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 22, 2019)

Totally


----------



## Beanz (Aug 25, 2019)

Never seen them before


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 25, 2019)

I recognise your user, I've definitely seen you around.


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 26, 2019)

no


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 26, 2019)

Yeh but not much recently.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 26, 2019)

Yep, see you a lot at the moment


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 26, 2019)

Haven't seen you yet. Nice signature!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 26, 2019)

I see you about


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 26, 2019)

I only see you on the discord


----------



## Lynnea (Aug 26, 2019)

I've seen you a couple times.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 27, 2019)

Haven't seen you yet!
Lovely choice for the avatar. :3


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 27, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2019)

Of course


----------



## Antonio (Aug 27, 2019)

Yes


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 27, 2019)

Yes (happy birthday btw)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 27, 2019)

If you don't know who this guy is you literally never get on TBT lol


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)

They have an omnipotent red carpet that can be rolled out anytime for how famous they are.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 27, 2019)

Nope, never seen you before.  That makes sense though since you're pretty new.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 27, 2019)

barely seen you, but you're popping up in places


----------



## Pondo (Aug 27, 2019)

Yes, albeit this is the main sub-forum I tend to frequent.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 27, 2019)

Very rarely, I think I have seen you before.


----------



## creamyy (Aug 27, 2019)

wait i might have, but not for a while


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 27, 2019)

I don't think so, no.


----------



## seeds (Aug 27, 2019)

Yes


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 28, 2019)

Yep i think.


----------



## seeds (Aug 28, 2019)

yes


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 28, 2019)

Yes!​


----------



## Hat' (Aug 28, 2019)

Yuh!


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 28, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 28, 2019)

I've seen you around a bit now, so yes!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2019)

For sure


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 28, 2019)

yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 28, 2019)

Y e s


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

you're popping up in places


----------



## Caleb (Aug 28, 2019)

It blows my mind this thread is still goin.  Can't say I have buddy.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 28, 2019)

Wow, you're an old member.  Can't say you're famous though since I've never seen you before.


----------



## Dim (Aug 28, 2019)

I still see you around here but not as much


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2019)

Yepp


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 29, 2019)

I always see your name in this thread haha


----------



## Wildtown (Aug 29, 2019)

yep


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 29, 2019)

I do know you, yeah!


----------



## Antonio (Aug 29, 2019)

I don't know you, sorry.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 30, 2019)

Yah


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 30, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 30, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 30, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2019)

Almost every time I post here you’re here.  Lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 30, 2019)

Yes, definitely! c:


----------



## seeds (Aug 30, 2019)

i mostly see you in the basement


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 30, 2019)

Not really, no.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 30, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## seeds (Aug 30, 2019)

Yes


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 30, 2019)

Yes! I see you a lot.


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 30, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## seeds (Aug 30, 2019)

Yes


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 30, 2019)

I've seen you in the past. Today is the first time in quite a while.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 31, 2019)

I've seen you sometimes, yep!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 31, 2019)

I see you quite a lot and I enjoy seeing you on the forums! So, I would say yes c:​


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2019)

Yes, I have seen you plenty.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 1, 2019)

Yes, definitely!


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 1, 2019)

I've seen you before. (I'm probably gonna get a no lol.)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 2, 2019)

You are correct, I haven't seen you yet, but you are fairly new, so welcome 
and hope to see you more often around!


----------



## Pondo (Sep 2, 2019)

i haven't seen you in a while but yes, i know who you are


----------



## Dim (Sep 2, 2019)

Yes I've seen you every so often


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 3, 2019)

l think so

btw l'm an old famous user, so don't count me as famous


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 3, 2019)

Yes! Only recently but I have seen you before


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2019)

I’ve seen you some recently, yes.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2019)

Yep


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 3, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 4, 2019)

Yeah, you always comment before me on "Boys vs Girls"


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 4, 2019)

I see you around quite a lot :3​


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Hat' (Sep 4, 2019)

Hehe yes you are!


----------



## Dude.. (Sep 4, 2019)

Yep yep


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes, I have seen you around some.


----------



## seeds (Sep 4, 2019)

no :0


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 4, 2019)

l have no idea


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 4, 2019)

Did you have a different name before? Somethin like NightMareSilver? The way your sig and pfp is set up reminds me of them.

But yes I have seen you around occasionally.


----------



## seeds (Sep 4, 2019)

yes but only because i recognize your signature. lol


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 5, 2019)

Yep, seen you a lot  Just bought a chocolate cake from you lol


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 5, 2019)

Sure.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## dedenne (Sep 5, 2019)

ure everywhere


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 5, 2019)

i think you are


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 5, 2019)

I've seen you a lot lately.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 6, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 6, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 6, 2019)

Hm.. I feel like I've seen you already, but I'm not sure


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 6, 2019)

yee


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2019)

Haven’t seen you in awhile.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 6, 2019)

You're everywhere, my guy.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 6, 2019)

Yepp


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 6, 2019)

Oh yes.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 6, 2019)

don't talk to us. we're famous


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 6, 2019)

Pay some respect to this celebrity please


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 6, 2019)

Nope. Never heard of your basic ass /s


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 6, 2019)

Lol^

And yes, I've seen you around.


----------



## seeds (Sep 6, 2019)

yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 6, 2019)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 6, 2019)

Hell yeah <3


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 6, 2019)

Yuh


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 7, 2019)

I don't think so?


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 7, 2019)

Defo


----------



## Hal (Sep 7, 2019)

I feel like I've seen you around,soooooo yes?


----------



## dedenne (Sep 7, 2019)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm no i dont think


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2019)

Yep


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 8, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Dim (Sep 8, 2019)

Yes :>


----------



## Celinalia (Sep 8, 2019)

actually yes, i've recognized your cool signature :3
probs nobody knows me because i'm new here ooo


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 8, 2019)

Not rly, but hey! Welcome to btf! Nox i c u all ze time so ig both of u r famous now


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 8, 2019)

nah


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 8, 2019)

Yes


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 8, 2019)

I see you occasionally.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 8, 2019)

Seen you around a couple of times before!


----------



## Dim (Sep 8, 2019)

Seen you every now and then


Celinalia said:


> actually yes, i've recognized your cool signature :3
> probs nobody knows me because i'm new here ooo


On THIS site? or somewhere else?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 9, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 9, 2019)

_Rhin- yes_


----------



## mogyay (Sep 9, 2019)

i haven't seen u b4 but hello nice to meet u!!!!!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 9, 2019)

The wonderful and delightful mogyay!


----------



## duckykate (Sep 9, 2019)

yes kween


----------



## buniichu (Sep 9, 2019)

Definitely I seen you before uwu



I'm not famous meep =<=


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2019)

Yep, I’ve seen you plenty.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 9, 2019)

Of course!


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 10, 2019)

Yep.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 10, 2019)

Yep


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 10, 2019)

See you often in the marketplace!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 10, 2019)

Not really


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 11, 2019)

Yeah!


----------



## mogyay (Sep 11, 2019)

ya : )


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2019)

Of course this is Queen Mog we're talking about


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 12, 2019)

I mean, you're *The*MarshalFangirl


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 12, 2019)

I think I've seen you already, yeah!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2019)

Yep


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 12, 2019)

Yas


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 12, 2019)

No, I don't think so.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 12, 2019)

Yes


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 12, 2019)

I know you from this thread!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2019)

Yep, I’ve seen you around some.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2019)

Yes! c:


----------



## Dim (Sep 14, 2019)

Famous much


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 15, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2019)

yee loll


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

Pretty ding dang famous


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 15, 2019)

yep


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2019)

Yeah, I’ve seen you around.


----------



## mimiamei (Sep 15, 2019)

pretty famous since ive only been on the forums again for like, 2 days


----------



## Circus (Sep 15, 2019)

Never seen you before.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 15, 2019)

No?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 15, 2019)

yas


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 15, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## mimiamei (Sep 15, 2019)

seen a few times !


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 15, 2019)

this is the first time ive seen you, hi!


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 15, 2019)

I've never seen you.... sorry


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 15, 2019)

Yep


----------



## mimiamei (Sep 15, 2019)

first time ive seen you !


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 16, 2019)

This is also the first time I've seen you.


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 16, 2019)

yes very ^^^


----------



## Bizhiins (Sep 16, 2019)

This is the first time I?ve seen you, but it looks like you?ve posted a lot on here, so I don?t know how that?s possible lol


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 16, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 16, 2019)

Not really.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 16, 2019)

Yeah...hello rhino lol.


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 16, 2019)

I've seen you but we've never interacted. Hi!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 16, 2019)

Hello!  I actually haven't seen you before.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 17, 2019)

Yeh


----------



## Kurb (Sep 17, 2019)

yer everywhere


----------



## duckykate (Sep 17, 2019)

haven't seen you before


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 17, 2019)

I've not seen you, but I know a Shellzilla.  Are you two related?


----------



## buniichu (Sep 17, 2019)

Nope, I'm a bun in a cardboard box. :<


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 17, 2019)

Aw you sound sweet


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 17, 2019)

Yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2019)

Yeah, haven't seen you around lately though.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2019)

YA


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2019)

Y e s


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 17, 2019)

sorta of imo
l think your more active on discord instead on here


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 17, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 17, 2019)

Yes! I've seen you before


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2019)

Nope, sorry!


----------



## Zura (Sep 17, 2019)

Of course, you're everywhere!

Famous for having some beautiful account aesthetics


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2019)

Yes, famous for constantly changing aesthetics.


----------



## buniichu (Sep 18, 2019)

Still a bun left out outside in a cardboard box. =<=


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 18, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2019)

Si, hola rhino.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2019)

YAS


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2019)

Yeeee


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 19, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 19, 2019)

welp when you joined the forums I wasn't active on here at that time so it will be a "no" for me because this is my first time seeing you.


----------



## Kurb (Sep 19, 2019)

not really, no. Although I’m kinda inactive on the AC board and ACNL until New Horizons, so..


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 19, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Kurb (Sep 19, 2019)

yes to you too


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 19, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 19, 2019)

Kurb said:


> not really, no. Although I’m kinda inactive on the AC board and ACNL until New Horizons, so..



same with me and idk you, so yeah we're both unknown.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 20, 2019)

yes! Despite what you think, I recognise your user and profile pic! I have definitely seen you around.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 20, 2019)

Yes, I've seen you quite a bit.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2019)

Famous as can be.


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 20, 2019)

Yes


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 20, 2019)

Yup and yesh ma'am


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 20, 2019)

Seen you a lot.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 20, 2019)

Seen you quiet a bit as well


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 20, 2019)

One of the famousest


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 20, 2019)

Yep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 20, 2019)

Nope, sorry


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 22, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 22, 2019)

If you don't know him what are you even doing with your life?  Not spending it here, that's for sure.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 22, 2019)

Roll out that red carpet because yes indeed.


----------



## mimiamei (Sep 23, 2019)

ive seen you quite a few times !


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 23, 2019)

Seen you only now, hello hello uvu


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 24, 2019)

yeet


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2019)

Who are you?  It’s not like you’re my favorite person from TBT or anything.


----------



## buniichu (Sep 24, 2019)

_I would say the same thing-_ 



You are one of my favorite users I look up to    o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*♡


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2019)

Getting there!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 24, 2019)

Gasp can I have your autograph?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 24, 2019)

A bit


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2019)

Hmm let me think yes


----------



## buniichu (Sep 24, 2019)

Sadly not


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2019)

I honestly don't see you anywhere outside of the Basement?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 25, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2019)

Of course


----------



## Hat' (Sep 25, 2019)

Yes you are!!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 25, 2019)

Yah!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 25, 2019)

Impossible to not know you.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 26, 2019)

^^ Ditto  that profile is unmistakable (I love it!) Happy birthday by the way


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 26, 2019)

Yeah I'd say so


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 26, 2019)

BluebearL said:


> ^^ Ditto  that profile is unmistakable (I love it!) Happy birthday by the way



Haha, thank you! ^-^

 
Yep, still knowing that little big rhino!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2019)

Famous for sure!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 26, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Kurb (Sep 26, 2019)

eh


----------



## tae (Sep 26, 2019)

never seen ya before.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes, I believe so.


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 26, 2019)

sure have


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2019)

Yeah.


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 26, 2019)

No


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2019)

Yep


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 26, 2019)

Mhmm


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 27, 2019)

yep


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 27, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 27, 2019)

Sort of :0


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 27, 2019)

ofc yes!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 28, 2019)

At first I didn't recognize the username but the second I saw your avatar I just :0
So, yes!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 28, 2019)

I don't think so.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 28, 2019)

yes


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 28, 2019)

Kind of


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 28, 2019)

Sort of~I see you around a bit. Seem pretty cool


----------



## Stephanie92 (Sep 28, 2019)

Yep, I remember because your name is awesome.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 29, 2019)

Nope


----------



## Cheryll (Sep 29, 2019)

Not really. (Sorry)


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 29, 2019)

No


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 29, 2019)

Of course!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 29, 2019)

Kinda


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 29, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Hal (Sep 29, 2019)

Nope. but I've seen you around.


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 29, 2019)

No, Sorry


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 29, 2019)

Nope


----------



## Pondo (Sep 29, 2019)

Yerp


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 29, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 29, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 29, 2019)

Not that I can remember! You joined while I was on hiatus I think (I have no concept of time forgive me).


----------



## tae (Sep 29, 2019)

yeah i think so!


----------



## Dim (Sep 29, 2019)

Seen you from way before...


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 30, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 30, 2019)

Ye.


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 1, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 1, 2019)

Nop


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 1, 2019)

Mhmm


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2019)

Of course


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2019)

yes


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 1, 2019)

Probably too famous.  It's got to their head.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 1, 2019)

Kinda, yeah.


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 1, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 1, 2019)

He's TBT's one and only rhino, how could he not be?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 1, 2019)

I see you around a lot lol


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 1, 2019)

Used to be


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2019)

That's a big yes from me


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 2, 2019)

Famous in the tool shed


----------



## namiieco (Oct 2, 2019)

i havent seen you before :0


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2019)

Seen you before!  I think you changed your aesthetic though.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 2, 2019)

yas


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2019)

Yepperoni


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 3, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 3, 2019)

Internet famous


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2019)

Of course


----------



## lars708 (Oct 4, 2019)

Ya


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2019)

yesss


----------



## Zura (Oct 4, 2019)

Yes, you're famous for being everyone's favorite TBT hippie...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2019)

You’re famous for being the king of anime


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 4, 2019)

yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 4, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 5, 2019)

I haven't seen you around much, but I recognize the name a little.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 5, 2019)

ye ive seen you around!


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 5, 2019)

I'd say so, yes!! :]


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 5, 2019)

Yes, hello friendo!


----------



## Cheryll (Oct 5, 2019)

Yep, seen you. I think I've traded with you.


----------



## Dim (Oct 5, 2019)

Don't think I ever saw you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 5, 2019)

Yup


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 5, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 5, 2019)

Sure, but what does that even do?


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 5, 2019)

Yes! And that do you mean my sig


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 5, 2019)

Nah just being famous here.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 5, 2019)

I’ve seen you around!


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 5, 2019)

I've seen you around before.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2019)

Yep, I’ve seen you for sure


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 6, 2019)

Affirmative!


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 6, 2019)

eyah


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 6, 2019)

fer shore


----------



## cornimer (Oct 6, 2019)

I think I've seen you somewhere before


----------



## Dim (Oct 6, 2019)

Yes :3


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 6, 2019)

Nox said:


> Yes :3



best pokemon trainer on tbt, if you don't know now you know


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 6, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 6, 2019)

I've seen you a few times!


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 7, 2019)

yes


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 7, 2019)

Oui


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 7, 2019)

I'd say so


----------



## Pondo (Oct 7, 2019)

Quite so


----------



## Dim (Oct 7, 2019)

Somewhat


----------



## Bcat (Oct 7, 2019)

i have never seen this man before in my life


----------



## Dim (Oct 7, 2019)

wh_o0o0o0o0o_ is that under those sheets? It's still a mysteryyyy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 7, 2019)

Yesss


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 7, 2019)

Marshal is, but I have no clue who you are


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 7, 2019)

Toad who?  Nice to meet you, stranger.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 7, 2019)

I'd say I'd know who you are, but I mean not really


----------



## Dim (Oct 7, 2019)

Super famous, super fast. Faster than anyone


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 8, 2019)

And you are?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 8, 2019)

who tf are you lmao


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2019)

How could I NOT know who you are?   <3


----------



## buniichu (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm a nobody- ;;


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 8, 2019)

a bit


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2019)

Oui


----------



## Dim (Oct 8, 2019)

Au! I remember you!


----------



## cornimer (Oct 8, 2019)

Yes!!


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 8, 2019)

of course


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2019)

*Pats you on the head* you seem familiar


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 9, 2019)

dont know you at all.  jk


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2019)

yee


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 9, 2019)

yes


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 9, 2019)

Rhinobird, ofc!


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 9, 2019)

I'd say so, yes! You always had the cutest aesthetics and it hasn't changed!


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 9, 2019)

i dont think so


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 9, 2019)

Hmm let me think yes


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 9, 2019)

definitely! :]


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 9, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> I'd say so, yes! You always had the cutest aesthetics and it hasn't changed!



Thank you! <3 

And yes, I've seen you quite some times! :3


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 9, 2019)

yes, ofc


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 9, 2019)

I'd say so ^^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 9, 2019)

Yeah c:


----------



## Bcat (Oct 9, 2019)

who dis


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 9, 2019)

I have never heard of this cute pastel ghost girl.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 10, 2019)

Yeah, I heard about you already


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 10, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2019)

Of course


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 10, 2019)

Ye


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 10, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 10, 2019)

Getting there!


----------



## Zura (Oct 10, 2019)

Yes, you're always the last person to post in rate authentics when I get there. Famous for being obviously obsessed with a certain villager in a certain game.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 11, 2019)

Yeah, I've seen you already!


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 11, 2019)

yeah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 11, 2019)

Y e s


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 11, 2019)

absolutely postitootly!


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 12, 2019)

yeah


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 12, 2019)

IT'S YEE YEE !


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 12, 2019)

No


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 12, 2019)

I would be nuts to not say the squirrel fan is famous.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 13, 2019)

Yes, you are famous! ^-^


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 13, 2019)

yeahp


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 13, 2019)

Mhmm


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 13, 2019)

Yes there famous


----------



## BluebearL (Oct 13, 2019)

Yes ofc! I can always rely on you to have the legendary signatures.


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 14, 2019)

I haven't seen you around much! :0


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 14, 2019)

Yes, hello <3


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 15, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2019)

Yes


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 15, 2019)

yup


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 15, 2019)

no surely not

(note the sarcasm in my post)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 16, 2019)

Yes, the purple person is known!


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 16, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 16, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Miharu (Oct 17, 2019)

Definitely <3


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 17, 2019)

one of the most famous


----------



## Miharu (Oct 17, 2019)

Very famous :>


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 17, 2019)

Still famous af


----------



## Miharu (Oct 17, 2019)

Always been famous af


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 17, 2019)

yea


----------



## Hat' (Oct 17, 2019)

The basement's favorite Rhino, of course!


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 18, 2019)

No, I'm an outsider.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 18, 2019)

Haven't seen you yet, but hello! Daisy is my favorite Princess.


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

yepp


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

Yes you're legit everywhere


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

Of course!!


----------



## Celinalia (Oct 18, 2019)

Definitely, just replied like three times after you

Also I'm kinda new here and not actually active sooo probs nobody has seen me


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

yep


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Yup! c:


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

yep!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Yes c:


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

Oh yes indeed


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Yes! :>


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

Of course you are!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Very! <3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2019)

Yes for sure!


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

You've got a recognisable face.


----------



## Zane (Oct 18, 2019)

oh yess


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 18, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Dim (Oct 18, 2019)

You seem to appear once every season lmao XD


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 18, 2019)

Nox said:


> You seem to appear once every season lmao XD



You’re not wrong lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shinichi said:


> Yes



Oops, don’t recognise you sorry!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg u changed your name


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 19, 2019)

yeah kinda


----------



## BluebearL (Oct 19, 2019)

Yep! Mostly in the basement that I see you though


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 19, 2019)

don't think I've seen you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2019)

I’d say so!


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 19, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 19, 2019)

not really


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Zura (Oct 19, 2019)

Ÿ̵̢̧͈̟́͛͂̋e̶̟̒s̸͙̋̓,̸̛̣͖͉̺̗̽͗͝ ̷̛͉̦͍͍̻̂͒̀ỵ̷̧̦͆̊͋̋̚e̵̝͍̔̈͂́͝s̴̭͊,̶͖̱͙̪͑͊͝ ̶̨̻̬͍̄́͠y̴̺̩͒̊̇̈̈́ḙ̷̗̰̈́͊ŝ̶̤̰̯̀͋͋


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 19, 2019)

Sometimes x3​


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 19, 2019)

yes


----------



## Hat' (Oct 20, 2019)

Yeahhh


----------



## Kristen (Oct 20, 2019)

yes


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 20, 2019)

yes


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 20, 2019)

yup


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 20, 2019)

no /s


----------



## hestu (Oct 20, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2019)

Yes


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 20, 2019)

yes


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 20, 2019)

most definitely!


----------



## Zura (Oct 20, 2019)

Ǐ̶̢̨̨̜͚̰͚͎͖̠̺͍̤̺̫̤̻̭̓͒̂̎͐̋̎͘̚͜'̴̡̨͙͈̟̳̝͙͙̩̙̭̘̔̒͑͊͗̎͑̀͂̋̀̅̚͠͝v̸̛̘̲́͌̍͐̂̈́͗͗̔͐͛̎̾̕͠͠͝͠è̵̢̧̨͙̟̭̥̖͍͇̫̩̯̠̬̙̳̥̠͠ ̷̛̣̤̜͎̠͓͔̋̽͊̀̂́̏̑͆̑̔̒͠͝s̴̡͖̘͔̤̳̅͊͑̈́͒̔̓̑̿̈̒̑͘͠͝ȅ̵̫̳̻̪̼͎̰̦̣͜ę̵̢̧̧͈̼͚̼̩̖̮̙̤̩̘͖̌́̓̾̅͂̐̌͊̊̉̐̅̈͂͐̎͋̎̀̚ͅn̵͓̿̏̄̃̆̓̃̎̌͂̊̆̔͆̈́͝͝ ̵̺͋͊̀y̷̨̢̥͇̪̺̻̪̰̼̭͔̥̱̫͎͚̝̔̍̍̀̅͌͗̀͋̋͌̀o̴̢̧̠͙͚̱̟̦͍̰͙̪̱̻͚͛͗̒̎͜ͅͅử̴̧̱̮̱̯̝͚̮̞̙͕̙͙̈́̃̈͛̽̉́̈̓̓͜ ̷̡̤̭̼͎͈͚͈̩̝͚͇̞̜̗͎̪̋̈͊̌̌̿̀̋̍̔̊̄̾͒̌̏̉̕͠͝͠ǫ̵̢̤̫̲̝̠̤̻̯̈́̑̀̿n̸̨̡̧̖̗͉̣̪̬͖̣͔͍̠̿͊̔̄͛̈c̴̛̝͖͇͔̣̼͎̙͈̹̫͉̪͚̔̊̄͌̾̑̾̀̀́̈́͑̋́͗́̀̓̇̕ë̷̖͓́̃̎̓̄̇͆͐ ̶̧̦͚̥̓͆͆́̈́̂́̎̈́̕͠ǫ̷̨̭̍ṛ̵̛̫͙̗͎̥̭̜̘͚̬͖̭̰̆͂́̓̓̿̒̎̏͗̄͘͝ ̵̛̭͌̉͗̆͑̃̽̾͗͆̋̓̚͘t̷̨̛̛̪̠͔͖̓̃̽͋̅͊́̀͋̾̉̄͑̊́͘̚̕͜͠w̸̢̦̆͋̾̅͐̑̊͝͝ͅí̷̻̼̣̪̥̈̉́̀͌̏̆̔̕̚c̶̛̜̦̭̦̦̫̺̬̘̫̭͇̞͚͚̳̼̙̋̃̐̽̉͒̈́̄͗͂̊͛̊̑̆̉̊̕͝͝͝ę̵͍̰̬̦͎̄̈́̿̋̎̋͋̈́̆͗͛͝͝


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 20, 2019)

i'm loving this glitchy vibe :0 yes i know you! you're the cool duderoni


----------



## Zura (Oct 20, 2019)

S̶̥͚͍͈̜̣̼̗̩̹͉̼̬͎̩̯̣̯͕̩̥̎̿̎̉̆̍͂̍̄̌̽͘ͅp̴̡̛̯̰͙̟̰̹͕͓̜̜͖̪̏̓͋̍̿̈͒͝ȅ̸̦̜͚̹͎͔̿̇̏̐̊͑͑͊̄͛̒͘͝a̴͓̼͎̪̤̜͙͓̐̇͊͋͛̎̆͊͌͌̽͆͐̾̉͊͛͘̚͘̚̕͜ͅķ̵̡͕̥̞̳̰͚̗̠̬̙̠͍̼̜͚̗̙͋̀̅͂̅̐̌̒̅͗̿͌̅̔̓͘i̸͓͙̊͂̓̆͝n̵̡̝͎͍̺̤̪̞̣̙̳̎̀͒͒̀̈́͂̇͗̀̔̾͗͐͜͝ͅģ̶̪͇̗̮̥̳̰̦̳̱͑͗̆̐̃̈́͂̈̅̓̃͂̈́́̀́̒̚͝͝͝ ̷̨̱͔̼̼͈̰̯̘͈͓̩̣͌̋̚͜ͅơ̴̡̛̬̦̗̥̣͔̝̭͚͓͑̃̿̈́͆̓̀͂̿̊̓̄̓̒͑̽͜͠͝ͅͅṳ̷̞̺̝͖͕̳͍̭̥̗̺̼͍̜́͑͑͐͋̅̓̎͌̈̈͐͘͝͝t̷̙͈̯͇̺̘̟̫̤̎̽͒̈͌̈̏͋̀̓͋̐́̓́͆̔̓̓̔̕͝ş̴̢̛̟̣̻͈̝̝̪̩̺̫̎̑̆͛͝ͅï̸̡̢̢̹̼̥̦̱͓͕̬̦̘̟͔̖͓͉̤͛͌̏̿̆̀̌͊̓̆̓͗d̴̩̗͉̯͓̈́̈͂́̓̈́̿͝e̷̦̹͕̳̯̙̬̮̲͈̍̀́́͆̀̈͒̈́̾͆̕͜͝ ̸̢̫̭̬͉̜͕͕̫̯̖̲̳͎̘̖͙̠͍̫̞̊ǫ̶̛͖̟͇͎͖̮̓́̈̈́͆̉͛̌̓͆͛̑̈́̈́͒͘͝͠f̷̡̽̐̄̆͋̊̓̈́̄̚͘͘͠͝ ̴̢͈̖̥̻̠̬͉͇̼̳̲̲̙̓̆̀͛̏̆͋̈́͒̈͗̎ͅͅͅͅt̶͎̜̠͇͈̽h̴̡̛͎͇̫̋̊̀̃̑͜ͅḛ̸̢̡̛̛̼̼͓̲̤̘̝͇͚̥͕̺͓̻̈́͆͊̽̔̀̀̐̉̃͑͊͑̓̀̒͑͠͝ͅ ̸͙̠͕̄̄͗̃̂͑̓̆̓̊̇̀w̶̨̨̛̠̭̙̠͈͙͉̪̦͚̫̣̗̐͒͋̌͒͑̊̾̀̏̈́̂̆͘͝͝͝͝ͅͅo̴̜̦̭̣̖̹̱̱̗̞̒͑̄̑̅͒͂̐͌̕ô̴̧̡͚̰̫̙̞̼͎̳͙̍̔́̈́́͒̄̈́͑̅́̋̔͗͜ḑ̸̨͕̼̱̦̪͇̪͓͚̖͚̫̺͂̋̅͝͝s̴͎̟͈̀̉̑̋̎̈̌͐͠ ̴̨̲͓͇̼̘̺̜̠̳̭̼͒́̐̈͒̾̎̾̾͐̒͝h̷̨̨͈̲͉̳̟̯̪̭̯̦̦̤̺̏̿͑̔͛a̷̳͖̮͕̋̐̓̓̀̃͗̓̈́́͌͗̂̚̕͝͝͠s̴̭͕̹̟̖̟̝͎̱̩̣̹͕̥̣̭̏͋̌̉̍̿͝ ̶̧̩̺̗̟͙̙̳̹̜̦͇͚̼͗̅͆͆̍͗̈͘̚p̶̜͔͎̘̓̾r̸̛̞̭͇̀͌̀̀͆̓͑́̊͗͊̀̑͗̚͜͝ờ̷͔̭̹͕̬͍̿͗͛̂̂̃͛̒͂̐̿͆̊̏̏̑̈́͘͘v̸̧̧͉̰̳̬̱̝̗̹̲̫̑̀͆̉͌̾̓̏͐̉̕̚͝͝ȩ̶͕̏̈̃̐̃́͑͋̒́̒̎͂̂̈́͛̌̕͝͝͠͝n̸̛͙̜̳̫̭̜̝̗̏͒͌̊̒͝ ̸̧̲̥͚͋̕͝ḑ̸̛̛̤̪̤͍̙́̄̓͗̀̊́̆̃̒̀̄̾̈̃̿͝͝ĭ̶̠̍͋̀͐̽̔͗̈̄̉̐̓̿̎̌̈͗͗͘ͅf̸̡̟͔̝͍̏̈́͜f̴̡̻͚̦̼̠͙͖̫̣͔̝͕̬̻̝͕̗̖̹̋͜i̷̡̱͓̝̟̤̓̍̐̉͒̆͊ć̸̡̮̤͇̪̰͉̼̭̥̽͆̾̽̿͂͑̑̅̓̎̏̀͂́͆̌͐͠ư̵̜͖̒̈́̒́̒̏̅̀̋͊̒̈̀̚͝l̸̩̠̦̩̪̲̞̞̲̞̩̫̘̪͇̭̔̂̂́̊͒̌͐̀͆͜ť̸̢̛̞̲̫͚̘̰͇̜̩̺͕̭̖̠͇̯̖͉̊̓́̀́͒́̈́̕͝͠.̷̨̛̼̹̤͚̠̝̬̱̉̃̀̌́̉̑͆̈́̎͒̈̊̀̋̑̾͝ ̶̡̢̡̮͔̰͈̮̦̀̀̿͊͗͒͐͒͆͗̑̿̋̉̓̈́͝T̵̨̡̛̖̫̥́ḫ̷̡̨̡̢̫̬̯̼̼̭͓͒̿̈́́̅͛̈̃͒̂́̉͊͆̀̈́͂̐́͋̕͝á̴̙̼͖̞̝̗̮̱͇͉̬͇͖͔͚̗̮̖͈̤͐͒̒̽͛͑͘͘͝͝n̷̨̟̟̘͍̯̦͖̗̽ͅͅk̵̺͍͈̀͒̄͆̒̇s̶̡̤̻̮͓̙̰͕̜̤̙̬̦̉̑̈́̑͗͑̍͌̽̅͂͘͝ ̵̨̲͉͖̬̭͇̹̩̺̜̖̫̤̹͚̞͔̙̒͐̀̀̒̆̂́́͊͂ͅą̵̡̥̖͚̻͇͚͖̝̙̟̟̰̮̙͚̝̲̺͚͑̈́͊͛̚ṇ̷̰̮̖͔̠̩̞̯͕͎̭̦̏̊̅̂̓͒̑̚͜d̵̤͈͓̜̲͓͔͖̹̞̦̼̲̻̝̉̏́͛̿̓̎͗̋̔́́̚͝͝ ̷͎̖̝̪̭̦̼̺̇͂̈́̈́͒̄͘Ȋ̶̹̱͔͓̺̲̰͇̥̺̬̹̭̫̖̻̄́͊̓͊̿̑̉̋͛̈́́̃͑̽̇̚͠͝͠͝ͅͅ ̵͔͚͚̌͒͗̂́͛̔̉̽͋̀͌͘͝͝t̸͇͇͙̒̅͂̊͋͊̈́̓͌͝ͅh̵͖̰̞͔̟̠̠̻̥̩͇͓͈̠̥̐̒͌̽̔̾͑̋͆̏͐̅͊̇̅͘͠͠͠i̸̢̮̰̫̗͇̘͇̖͉͚͙̜̰̗̾̆̅̌͝n̵̡̢̨͍̼̳̭͔͍̦̰̻͚̰͑͒̍̒̌̀̀̈́̒̅̏̆̍͌́́̌͘̕͝k̵̢͉̮̦͇̰̦̠̲̥̦͉̒̉̅͛͋͑̄͋͒̓͒̿̇̑̕̕ ̶̛͔͎̭̾̍̽̐̔͊̇͝͠͠ẏ̶̨̜̼̼̻̣͚͒͛̓̿̓̑̒̆̐̀͑̚ͅo̷̯̿̾͛́̊̓̿́̚ṷ̷͎̹̫̤̱̤̗̲̱̲͆͗̍̋̈̇̓̾͛̋̓́̈̉́̇̄̆̒̚͜͜'̴̡̻̥̖̦̩͍̂̐̈̊̊ŕ̵̭̼̲̳̼̪̹̮̰̔̿̿̉͆̌̓̏͘e̷͚̯͈̺̟̟͙̩̞͔̬̭͖̮̪͔͐̀͗̉̓̍͗̌͒͒͜͝ͅ ̵̨̨͉͎̖̠̹͙͎͙̻̳̟͙̹̭͖͖̲̝̣̎̅͌̾̓̌̈́͜͠a̶̱̭͚͚̤̜͕͉̣̮͚̠̰̰͒͛͗ ̷̢̛̛͇̠̻̳̜͙̺̥̼̝̻̯̲̱̱̹͚̈́̏͑͐͆́͑́̈́̾̉͋̉̈́̚͝͠p̸̢̨̨̟̭̪̺͖̖͙̯̮̥̮̭̂̈̾͜͝r̵̜̮̰̳̙̠͖͔͙͚͕̻̳̜̼͎̖̰̘̈́̀ͅe̴͔͕̹̳͌̀͒͌̂̚͝͝ṭ̸̤̼̞͚̻̼̘̦̱̆͒̿̀̅̒͗̾̀͑̉̒̀̐̐̕͘̕͘͝͠t̵̡͙͙̮̤̗̹͚̣̩̲̟̎͂͆͜ȳ̶͈̿͆͒͒͆̃̓̚ ̸̘̯̳̬̤̣̟̩̦̹͇̯̬̝̘̭̌͑͐̔͠ͅc̴̨̧̰͙̝̼̯͈̭̼͕̥̺̝̣̙̳̄͛́̆͛̋͐̂̈́̄̐͆͊̽̌͘͜͝͝ͅo̷͙̖̫̠̣͇̱̪̻͍̠̣͖̓̅͛ǫ̵̮͓̯͇̞̌̋͛̉͗̀̓̈͐̀̆͑͆̈́̆̎̒̋l̵̨̨̡̺͖̹̜̰̲͇͙̜͓̣̼͈͖̜̫͖̘͐̓̅̌̌͂̎̓́̀̅̄͐̄̓̉͜͝͠ ̴̧̨̱̥̰͕̪̭̥͚̫̇͑̇͋̿̏̀̋̓͛͐̎̍͂͆̐͒̈́̚͘͜ͅḑ̶͈̯͔̗̤̤̼̖̼͍̖̪͍̺̱̥̌̈́̃́̽̂̌̿̈̅̃̈́͛̆͜͜͝ͅu̸̡̗̭̩̝̟̭̮̿̈͌̀́͒́̈́̌̉͋̆̓͌͊́̃̈́͗͘͜͝d̶̛͚̱̍̅̉ę̶̠̻̾̐̔̋͐̊͋͝͝ŗ̶͚̗͉̹̩͔̗̲͚̯̩̭̭̻͓̳̼̫̪̖̇̀̏̕͝͠͠ͅò̸̡͍̩̼͉̤͐̽̓̐̿̉̓̔n̴̡̛͇̞̤̣̞̣̫̘̯͒̑̽̅̐ͅí̷̧̨̧̢̯̝̠͓̗͖̬̩͕̰̑͒̔̿̉͊̆̿͗̃̂̕͘ ̴̧̢̙͖̗͎̺̺̺͖̔͒̔̏̾̏̆̔̈̏̊̓̽̒̌͌̎͘͠a̶͔͉̯͑̊̉̅͛̓̈̀̅̎̍̇̀̀̔͌̽͊̕ś̴̨̛͇͖̖̘̗̦͎̳̖͉̮̟̮̗̬̩̜̼̫̃̈̋̒̓̌̽͝ŵ̷̡̛̛̥̱̅̀̌̈́̀̒͛́̐̉̐̋̽́̽̕͜͝͝e̴̬̠̗̝̮͕͈̠͑̃̾̂̒͑̈́̆̈́̏̔́̔͌͑͊͛͘̚l̵̢̛͓̪͓̦̝̳͙̤̹̳̳̜̦̗͚̜̘̞̊̽̎̇̉̊͌͆̆͐͌͐͐̈́̐̕͠ļ̶̧̢̢͕͔͈̩̦̟͎̦̲͚̘̱̫͖͊͑̽̈́͆̃̊̑̇̂́͑̎͠͝͝͝ ̵͇̣͛̊͒̄̑̾̈̓̈́̅̾̋͛̌́͘̕͝͠͠:̸̛̜̠̤̘̭̥̬͚͛̄͋͂͋̊̍̿̓̎̈́͠͝ͅḎ̸̡̢̭̞͚̘͓̠͍͇͚̮͎̻̭͖̺̻̲͑̊̀̓̆̿̽̓́͊͐̎͊́͐͜͝͝


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 20, 2019)

P p p p paparazziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
error


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 20, 2019)

Nope


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 20, 2019)

Probably


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 20, 2019)

When you want to be :0 So, I'd say yes :3​


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 20, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## StarParty8 (Oct 21, 2019)

Only once.


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 21, 2019)

No


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 21, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

Yes <3


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 21, 2019)

oh yeah! could recognize that jumble of letters username anywhere :]


----------



## Dim (Oct 21, 2019)

Sorry Officer Jenny, I have not seen the Team Rocket grunt of which you seek, but I will notify you immediately if I see her! no i wont


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 21, 2019)

omg u a real one


----------



## Aquari (Oct 21, 2019)

I've seen you around quite a bit ;}


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 21, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## Zura (Oct 21, 2019)

The only places I've seen you is here and a couple times in the rate threads.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 21, 2019)

Excallibur?! THE EXCALLIBUR?! YES! I'm so honored to have my post directly under yours!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 21, 2019)

You recently came back to claim your famous status!


----------



## Zura (Oct 21, 2019)

Yes, I've had the pleasure of meeting you once or twice. I am very honored you would say that about me. It's such a blessing to be around such magnificent people like yourself here on TBT.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninjad but same can be said for both!


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 21, 2019)

YeS! I honestly think of you as such a cool person and I would definitely love to talk more ;u; you seem like you'd be an awesome friend ^^


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2019)

For sure, one awesome friendo


----------



## Zura (Oct 22, 2019)

Fo sho, this guy is one my closest friends here


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 22, 2019)

Yes! I really enjoy seeing you around, as well c:​


----------



## Aquari (Oct 22, 2019)

PFFT never heard of em!

(yes)


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 22, 2019)

Famous as famous can be


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 22, 2019)

Yeah!


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 22, 2019)

you truly are a mega famous star amongst tbt

congrats you glorious star


----------



## Zura (Oct 22, 2019)

Ive never seen you before. Who are you?


----------



## Pondo (Oct 23, 2019)

Yes, although I don't recognize you from this side of the forum...


----------



## Aquari (Oct 23, 2019)

never seen ya


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 23, 2019)

nope not reeally.


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 23, 2019)

you absolutely are a fabulous piece of tbt history


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2019)

Yep, for sure


----------



## neoratz (Oct 23, 2019)

thought i didn't know you at all til i saw ur past usernames..... you have definitely achieved tbt fame i see u EVERYWHERE


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 23, 2019)

no clue who you are.... sorry


----------



## Dim (Oct 23, 2019)

super famous indeed


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 23, 2019)

Quite famous

Please autograph my banana peel


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 23, 2019)

Yes


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 23, 2019)

Yes, I see you all the time.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 23, 2019)

If I say no then it's off with my head, and thinking that means I clearly don't need it.


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 26, 2019)

yes! recently in the woods


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2019)

Yeah, I’ve seen you before


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 27, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 28, 2019)

not really


----------



## Aquari (Oct 28, 2019)

I dont see you 'round much


----------



## michealsmells (Oct 28, 2019)

I've only seen you today- granted I've only just gotten active again oops.


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 28, 2019)

not really


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 28, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Aquari (Oct 28, 2019)

Yup! Very sneaky too, posting at the dead of night like that ;}


----------



## BluebearL (Oct 28, 2019)

1800BUYTEABAGEL'SFEATHER

Yes of course!

Love your halloween aesthetic btw and those trees are always a classic


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 28, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 28, 2019)

ive only seen you in this thread


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2019)

Lol yes


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2019)

For sure


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 29, 2019)

Probably but I don’t recognise the name...


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 29, 2019)

I know I've seen you out and about


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 29, 2019)

a bit recently.


----------



## Holla (Oct 29, 2019)

Sorry, but I don't think I've ever seen you before


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 29, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 29, 2019)

Haven't seen you yet!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 29, 2019)

Don’t think so


----------



## Holla (Oct 29, 2019)

Other than a few posts earlier today not really


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 29, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 29, 2019)

yep! I love the coral collectible backgrounds you have going on with the zipper sakura to mint btw!


----------



## Dim (Oct 29, 2019)

First time seeing you


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 29, 2019)

I've seen you in the woods a lot


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 29, 2019)

May b few times


----------



## Aquari (Oct 30, 2019)

No I dont think ive ever seen you, sorry kiddo


----------



## Zura (Oct 30, 2019)

Yep, first time seeing you as well

jk


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 30, 2019)

Of course!​


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 30, 2019)

yup


----------



## Holla (Oct 30, 2019)

If seeing you earlier in this thread counts, then yes.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 30, 2019)

yaaa, i holla at u holla


----------



## Bcat (Oct 30, 2019)

I kno u


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 30, 2019)

I've sen you before for sure! (I love your sig)


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 30, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 1, 2019)

For sure, yes


----------



## Holla (Nov 1, 2019)

Hmmm maybe?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 1, 2019)

not really.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 1, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 3, 2019)

I've seen you a few times now, yes!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Nov 3, 2019)

Indeed!


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 3, 2019)

I hope


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2019)

I started seeing you quite a bit when the Halloween event began.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 4, 2019)

Very <3


----------



## Aquari (Nov 4, 2019)

you darn sure are!


----------



## Holla (Nov 4, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 4, 2019)

i only see you in dis thread.


----------



## Holla (Nov 4, 2019)

Same here.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 4, 2019)

judging by the stats yes lmao


----------



## Dim (Nov 5, 2019)

No


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 5, 2019)

i'd be mad if I said no to you, though
(yes, you are  )


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 5, 2019)

Nope, haven't seen you yet!


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 5, 2019)

yehp


----------



## Holla (Nov 5, 2019)

Just around these parts


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 5, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2019)

Of course!


----------



## Holla (Nov 5, 2019)

Most definitely!


----------



## seeds (Nov 5, 2019)

no :0


----------



## lsabella (Nov 5, 2019)

yes!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 5, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 5, 2019)

I've seen you a lot recently.


----------



## Zura (Nov 6, 2019)

Yer darn totin!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 6, 2019)

Oh yes.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 6, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 6, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 7, 2019)

Yes


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 7, 2019)

I don't think you have to ask


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 7, 2019)

I’ve seen you around.


----------



## Velvet Hearts (Nov 13, 2019)

Yep, but I think your signature is new?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

Somewhat! I’ve seen you occasionally~​


----------



## Zura (Nov 13, 2019)

Well duh, you're everywhere!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 13, 2019)

Heck yeah!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

Yep! Most definitely c:​


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 13, 2019)

Don't think I've seen you yet!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 13, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2019)

yess


----------



## Zura (Nov 13, 2019)

Oh boy, yaaaas


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 13, 2019)

Yes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 13, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Holla (Nov 13, 2019)

Heck yes I see you everywhere!


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 13, 2019)

yep


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

seems like it!


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 13, 2019)

yep


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2019)

first time seeing you bud


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2019)

Nope


----------



## Simple (Nov 13, 2019)

Ive seen you twice!  WORK IT!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2019)

Never seen you before


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

Yessu ​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

pfft no!

<33


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

Deffos not ;D

<3​


----------



## Zura (Nov 13, 2019)

Of course I have


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 13, 2019)

Ye


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 13, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Zura (Nov 13, 2019)

Never seen you before


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2019)

For sure


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

I've never seen you before! ;-;
jk my mans, youre one of my favorite people here


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2019)

Very funny, jester.  Yeah, I’ve seen you plenty.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 13, 2019)

I've seen you a lot this past week.

Ninja'd but that could definitely apply to you as well.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 13, 2019)

Yeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 14, 2019)

I have seen you a bunch of times. Especially when you had that knife...


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 14, 2019)

yeppers

nice avatar change


----------



## Zura (Nov 14, 2019)

I've seen you around


----------



## Aquari (Nov 14, 2019)

Hmmmmmm Excallifornia, excallifornia, where have i heard that name?.... <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 14, 2019)

Yes <333​


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 14, 2019)

Yee


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 14, 2019)

Definitely. I've seen you quite a few times.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2019)

Yeah, I’ve seen you plenty


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 14, 2019)

Ya


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 14, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 14, 2019)

Yes! On my contact list actually!


----------



## Zura (Nov 14, 2019)

I've seen you around town. The villager have been talking about you.


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 14, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Bizhiins (Nov 15, 2019)

Yes you are the music shop guy!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 15, 2019)

Don’t think so


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 15, 2019)

Ya


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2019)

Yes


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 15, 2019)

Of course.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2019)

How could one not know the rhino?


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 15, 2019)

Sure


----------



## Lucas4080 (Nov 16, 2019)

I don't think so- Although the profile picture rings a bell.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 16, 2019)

I've seen you already, yeah!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 16, 2019)

nope sorry


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 16, 2019)

Once


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 17, 2019)

Yurp Yurp Yurp!


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 17, 2019)

yeah


----------



## Celinalia (Nov 17, 2019)

yea think so


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 17, 2019)

No, but you're very new so that makes sense.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 17, 2019)

yeah


----------



## trista (Nov 17, 2019)

Not really.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 17, 2019)

No, sorry


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 17, 2019)

Yeah, I think so. Mostly on this board.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2019)

yep.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 18, 2019)

yes, an angel among us


----------



## Tensu (Nov 18, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Celinalia (Nov 18, 2019)

i don?t think so actually


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 18, 2019)

yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 22, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## duckykate (Nov 22, 2019)

yes!!! ❤❤❤


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 22, 2019)

Yes once


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 22, 2019)

Not really


----------



## milkyi (Nov 22, 2019)

no


----------



## Zura (Nov 22, 2019)

I forgot which thread I clicked in and then started wondering what was the question everyone was replying to xD

I think this is my first time seeing you. I like your avatar


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 22, 2019)

Yup


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 22, 2019)

yes


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 22, 2019)

I don't think I've seen you before, which is odd considering your post count.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 22, 2019)

I haven't been on the site for years, mainly in 2015 is when I got all of the posts. :>

but yes I have seen you a bit


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 22, 2019)

Yeah, I have seen you before.  You’re on my friends list after all.


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 22, 2019)

Yes


----------



## SleepingLiving (Nov 22, 2019)

No. But still I'm new.


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 22, 2019)

yep


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 22, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## PunchysBFF (Nov 22, 2019)

no.... but I will never give up on my dreams


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 22, 2019)

Nope sadly. ;[


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 22, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 23, 2019)

No, nice to meet you


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 23, 2019)

No, sorry


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 23, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 23, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 23, 2019)

No


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 23, 2019)

No


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 23, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 23, 2019)

yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 23, 2019)

Ya


----------



## mogyay (Nov 23, 2019)

ya honey


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 23, 2019)

Yus


----------



## Zura (Nov 23, 2019)

Kinda hard to not see you


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 23, 2019)

Same with you


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 23, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 23, 2019)

Once I think


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 24, 2019)

Not really.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 24, 2019)

no, nice to meet you


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 24, 2019)

yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

yesh


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 25, 2019)

Kinda


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 25, 2019)

Ya


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2019)

So famous


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 25, 2019)

You too. I've seen you plenty


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 25, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 25, 2019)

Ya


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 25, 2019)

I have seen you around, especially when your trying to take my food.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

Ye


----------



## Psydye (Nov 26, 2019)

Quite a few times.


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 26, 2019)

Wow the rare sighting of Psydye the unicorn.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

Yup


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 26, 2019)

Yes, I've seen you a lot lately.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

Ye


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2019)

You’re everywhere, in the basement at least.


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 26, 2019)

nope never


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 26, 2019)

Of course. :]


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Tianna (Nov 26, 2019)

I just saw you in the last post so I guess so.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 26, 2019)

yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 27, 2019)

Yeeeee


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 27, 2019)

Mhmm


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 27, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 30, 2019)

Kinda


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2019)

I haven't seen you since my inactiveness but those 2k posts.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 30, 2019)

yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 30, 2019)

I think so.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 30, 2019)

I've seen you too many times to count. Not as much recently but you're definitely one of the more consistently active members.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2019)

Famous X and X fancy

(Hunter x Hunter style )


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 30, 2019)

Definitely!


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 30, 2019)

No, nice to meet you


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## BluebearL (Dec 1, 2019)

Yes of course!


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 1, 2019)

yes


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 1, 2019)

Nope, sorry.


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Definitely


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 1, 2019)

If we had a tier of high officials on this site the person above would be one.

So yes.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

I don't know. Probably.


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 1, 2019)

Yeh!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 1, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 1, 2019)

Not reslly.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2019)

Very


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Of course I do!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2019)

You’re everywhere, lol


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

yes


----------



## buniichu (Dec 1, 2019)

Maybe


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2019)

yes


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

yesss


----------



## returnofsaturn (Dec 1, 2019)

yes


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Dont think so


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 2, 2019)

Yes. Hello there friend list resident.


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 2, 2019)

Not really.


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 2, 2019)

yes you're famous. you are the rhino.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

Lol You're in every thread so yes.


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 2, 2019)

You recently changed your icon and signature, haven't you? Because I've seen ya.


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 2, 2019)

Kind of, I have only really seen you in the musuem (your artwork is great!)


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 2, 2019)

Yeh man


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

No


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 2, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 2, 2019)

Yeppers!!


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

yus


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 2, 2019)

yee


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

yessss, its been a long time


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

yusssss


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 3, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 4, 2019)

No, nice to meet you


----------



## Stil (Dec 4, 2019)

yes


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 4, 2019)

yes


----------



## Zura (Dec 4, 2019)

Yes in lots of places


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 4, 2019)

Not really


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 4, 2019)

Yes, though not as much lately.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 4, 2019)

yes


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 4, 2019)

Only on this thread


----------



## Zura (Dec 4, 2019)

Places, yes


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 4, 2019)

Of course


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 4, 2019)

Yehp


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 4, 2019)

I think so- but I haven't seen much of you!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 4, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 4, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Zura (Dec 4, 2019)

Sure but only as a weird doll owner. Don't see you post very much tbh


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 4, 2019)

Yep


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 4, 2019)

Yus


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 5, 2019)

Of course!​


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 5, 2019)

Yes, your signature is really cute


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 5, 2019)

I think so.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 5, 2019)

no, hello


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 5, 2019)

yesss I know you bc I always loved your username!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## buniichu (Dec 5, 2019)

Is this bun famous on this community? The answer is definitely the yes! *^*


----------



## Zura (Dec 5, 2019)

Oof course, you're super famous!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 5, 2019)

Yeah, I know you ^-^


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 5, 2019)

yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Zura (Dec 5, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

Of course I have!


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 6, 2019)

I think so, by now!


----------



## Marte (Dec 6, 2019)

Rhino my dude, of course


----------



## buniichu (Dec 6, 2019)

This bun is the loli boss UwU


----------



## Rhythrin (Dec 6, 2019)

I've seen you around a bunch


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 6, 2019)

I havent seen u much


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 6, 2019)

Yes


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 6, 2019)

Yup


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

Yes


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 6, 2019)

Yuppp


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 6, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Ilovesteiner (Dec 6, 2019)

Yes, but it depends on what one classifies as fame.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

No, sorry.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

Of course.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 7, 2019)

Ye uwu


----------



## Zura (Dec 7, 2019)

Yes you are


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 7, 2019)

Yes, even though you changed your username I remember people more for their aesthetic anyway.


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 7, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

Ye


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 7, 2019)

Yes


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 7, 2019)

yep.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Zura (Dec 7, 2019)

Yes


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 7, 2019)

I've seen you quite a bit.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 7, 2019)

yes


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 7, 2019)

Yeh


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Sure! :3​


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 8, 2019)

No, this is a first I believe! Nice to meet you.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 8, 2019)

no, i dont think so


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 8, 2019)

Kind of.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 8, 2019)

Absolutely


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 8, 2019)

Yehp!


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 8, 2019)

nope


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 8, 2019)

Yeah!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

Yes


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 8, 2019)

Ye


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

Yus


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 8, 2019)

yes


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 8, 2019)

Not really


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 8, 2019)

Now yes


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 8, 2019)

yep yep!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

Ye.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 8, 2019)

Yeah.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

No.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 8, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

Yes!!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 8, 2019)

No I've never seen you in my life. (Just kidding, of course I've seen you.)


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 9, 2019)

Yeh


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 9, 2019)

yes


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 9, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Halima (Dec 9, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Rhythrin (Dec 9, 2019)

I have to admit this is the first time I see you around


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

I recognise your profile picture.


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 9, 2019)

Nope


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

Ya


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

Yeah, only in basement though


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 9, 2019)

No


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 9, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 9, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

No


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 9, 2019)

Lol, I've seen you many times though.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 9, 2019)

I see you occasionally.


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 10, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 10, 2019)

Ya


----------



## iExist (Dec 10, 2019)

A lot


----------



## Rhythrin (Dec 10, 2019)

I've seen you around a lot!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 10, 2019)

Haven't seen you yet!


----------



## Hat' (Dec 10, 2019)

Of course you are!


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 10, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Halima (Dec 10, 2019)

yesss


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 10, 2019)

Don’t know you, sorry


----------



## Zura (Dec 10, 2019)

Yas


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 10, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 10, 2019)

oh yes definitely


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 10, 2019)

I haven't met you before I believe, heyo!


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 10, 2019)

nope dont recognize u


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 10, 2019)

Ya


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 10, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 11, 2019)

Eey haven't seen you in quite a while, welcome back.


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 11, 2019)

Yah


----------



## Rhythrin (Dec 11, 2019)

You're a very famous Rhino


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 11, 2019)

Don’t know you, sorry


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 11, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## lsabella (Dec 11, 2019)

yess


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 11, 2019)

No. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Zura (Dec 12, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2019)

I've only seen you a handful of times.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 12, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 12, 2019)

Kind of.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 12, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 15, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

Only on this thread.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 15, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 15, 2019)

I'd say so!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 15, 2019)

For sure


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

Ya


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 16, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 16, 2019)

Only on this thread.


----------



## Rhythrin (Dec 16, 2019)

I've seen you a bunch here


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 16, 2019)

I don't think I've seen you that much! :0


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 16, 2019)

Yes


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 16, 2019)

yep!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 16, 2019)

Yes


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 16, 2019)

mhm!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 16, 2019)

Ye


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 18, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 18, 2019)

Only on this thread.


----------



## Zura (Dec 18, 2019)

Oh yes


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 18, 2019)

yep!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2019)

For sure


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 18, 2019)

oh definitely!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 18, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 18, 2019)

Only on this thread.


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 19, 2019)

S?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 19, 2019)

I don't think I've seen you before.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 19, 2019)

oh for sure.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

Ya


----------



## Zura (Dec 19, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

Hmmmm refresh my memory?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

So famous


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 19, 2019)

Don't think so


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

ive seen you a bit!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 19, 2019)

Definitely seen you before.


----------



## Zura (Dec 19, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 19, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 20, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 20, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 20, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## namiieco (Dec 20, 2019)

yep


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 20, 2019)

Yes, I think.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 21, 2019)

Only on this thread.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 26, 2019)

Fo sho (yes)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 26, 2019)

Yessu~~


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 26, 2019)

yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 26, 2019)

Yes


----------



## namiieco (Dec 26, 2019)

yep


----------



## matt (Dec 26, 2019)

Don't recognise your username but join date being 2016 you must be


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 26, 2019)

yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 26, 2019)

Ya


----------



## namiieco (Dec 27, 2019)

yes


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 28, 2019)

Nope, sorry.


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

Yes you are


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

Ya


----------



## namiieco (Dec 28, 2019)

yep


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm not sure. I don't think so.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

Yup


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

I'd say you are a bit yes ,


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

ya


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 28, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## seeds (Dec 28, 2019)

no :0


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

Yes


----------



## rhinoo (Jan 9, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 9, 2020)

Yes


----------



## matt (Jan 9, 2020)

Yes you are. I prefer your old username though tbh


----------



## Zura (Jan 9, 2020)

Well... Duhh! Everyone knows you!


----------



## Azrael (Jan 9, 2020)

Of course!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 9, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 11, 2020)

Definitely!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 11, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Too famous


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 11, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 11, 2020)

yea


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Fjoora (Jan 12, 2020)

I haven't been here in years tbh heh..


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2020)

Nah you're not


----------



## rhinoo (Jan 12, 2020)

Yep


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2020)

, you are too


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2020)

FAMOUS


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ye.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

Ultra Famous!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 13, 2020)

Yeesh (that means yes.)


----------



## minisam (Jan 13, 2020)

Obvs


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 13, 2020)

No, sorry.


----------



## rhinoo (Jan 14, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

YA


----------



## lsabella (Jan 14, 2020)

yes B)


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 14, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

Who hasn't seen you?!


----------



## Tianna (Jan 14, 2020)

You are legit EVERYWHERE LOOL


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

You are super sweet! I am glad I have seen you!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

You are famous!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 14, 2020)

Hell yeah.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 15, 2020)

Of course! <3​


----------



## Miharu (Jan 15, 2020)

Very <3


----------



## rhinoo (Jan 15, 2020)

yes


----------



## Rhythrin (Jan 15, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 15, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 17, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 17, 2020)

yup


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 17, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 17, 2020)

Totally!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 17, 2020)

yep


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 17, 2020)

yup :3


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 18, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Who hasn't!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 18, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Yas!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

I have definitely had the pleasure of seeing and talking with you! :3


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 18, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jan 18, 2020)

No


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 19, 2020)

Yup


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 19, 2020)

Of course I've seen you.


----------



## Toska (Jan 19, 2020)

I've definetly seen you


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 19, 2020)

Don't think I've seen you, but welcome to TBT!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 19, 2020)

Of course I have


----------



## rhinoo (Jan 20, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 20, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

You know it!


----------



## Toska (Jan 20, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 20, 2020)

no


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 20, 2020)

Yes, you are!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 20, 2020)

It's really hard not to


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 21, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 22, 2020)

Yeah :3


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 22, 2020)

Yis


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 22, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 22, 2020)

yes


----------



## rhinoo (Jan 23, 2020)

yeah


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 23, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 23, 2020)

Yes


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Limon (Jan 24, 2020)

S?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 24, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 24, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 24, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Y e s


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 24, 2020)

Oui Oui


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Si


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 24, 2020)

Did u change your name? Don’t recognise you


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 24, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Shawna (Jan 25, 2020)

Yep, I have seen you around a few time!


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2020)

Hmm don't think so, it's nice to meet you!


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 25, 2020)

ja! (I'm pretty sure ja means yes)


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2020)

Lol yes!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 25, 2020)

Of course! Very nice person!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Of course


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jan 25, 2020)

Yep! Seen you quite a few times


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

No, sorry.  :/


----------



## Antonio (Jan 25, 2020)

I assume so, did you have a name change. Those posts numbers are quite incredible.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Yes, several.

And yes, funny guy


----------



## Antonio (Jan 25, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Yes, several.
> 
> And yes, funny guy



Famous obviously, worth more mula then me. 

What were your old names!?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Famous obviously, worth more mula then me.
> 
> What were your old names!?



AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE), Riley, Ryu, Space Dandy, DoubleR, Spike Spiegel, xRileyx, Shinichi, and now this.  Loool.  But I’m 100% happy with this one finally

And yes, you’re famous


----------



## Antonio (Jan 25, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE), Riley, Ryu, Space Dandy, DoubleR, Spike Spiegel, xRileyx, Shinichi, and now this.  Loool.  But I’m 100% happy with this one finally
> 
> And yes, you’re famous



RILEYYYYY, EYEYEYEYEYE. 

Also, you're famous. :3


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 25, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 25, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE), Riley, Ryu, Space Dandy, DoubleR, Spike Spiegel, xRileyx, Shinichi, and now this.  Loool.  But I’m 100% happy with this one finally
> 
> And yes, you’re famous



Bruh how tf did you afford all those name changes lmaoooo


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Bruh how tf did you afford all those name changes lmaoooo



I’m not quite sure myself, but let’s just say if I hadn’t purchased them all I would be rich in TBT by now LOL (but at least I can say for sure I love my current username).

Yes, you’re famous.


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 25, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I’m not quite sure myself, but let’s just say if I hadn’t purchased them all I would be rich in TBT by now LOL (but at least I can say for sure I love my current username).
> 
> Yes, you’re famous.



8k for username changing....


Also Yup!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2020)

yess


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 26, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Toska (Jan 26, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2020)

not really? hm


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 26, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Sholee (Jan 29, 2020)

yes


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 29, 2020)

yep


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 29, 2020)

Yes


----------



## allainah (Jan 29, 2020)

yah


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 29, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 29, 2020)

always <3


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 29, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 29, 2020)

Oui


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

Si (yes)


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 30, 2020)

No denying it- yes!


----------



## rhinoo (Jan 30, 2020)

Kind of.


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 30, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 30, 2020)

Yepper pepper


----------



## IKI (Jan 31, 2020)

Yes, I have seen you a few times !


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 31, 2020)

Haven't seen you yet!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 31, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)

Ya


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 1, 2020)

Affirmative


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Riley9 (Feb 1, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

Never seen you before.


----------



## rhinoo (Feb 1, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 1, 2020)

Not too sure. Not really...?

_But yet- just because I haven't seen you too much, doesn't mean I'm right!_


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

Yes


----------



## allainah (Feb 1, 2020)

yes, considering 85% of the last post in the basement are from u, lmaoo


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 1, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## tokkio (Feb 1, 2020)

yep


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 1, 2020)

I've seen you before.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 2, 2020)

Of course I have


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 3, 2020)

I've seen them on this board


----------



## tokkio (Feb 3, 2020)

nop (i've been inactive for a long time sorry hehe)


----------



## Darkesque_ (Feb 3, 2020)

No! Nice to meet you! (Welcome back, btw!)


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 3, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 3, 2020)

@tokkio
Don't worry I'm still pretty new! 

@emolga59
Yep!


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## tokkio (Feb 3, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> No! Nice to meet you! (Welcome back, btw!)



aw this was a simple thing but it made me smile HAHAH nice to meet you too! 

@Emolga59 yep


----------



## Darkesque_ (Feb 3, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 3, 2020)

Yeah ^-^


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 3, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 4, 2020)

I see you everywhere!!

I've been gone for a while, will I be recognized?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 4, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Feb 5, 2020)

Never seen you before :/


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 6, 2020)

Nope


----------



## SilverWolf21 (Feb 6, 2020)

I've seen you before, I believe.


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 6, 2020)

No, sorry


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 6, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Feb 6, 2020)

Nope


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 6, 2020)

Yeah, I’ve seen you before.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 7, 2020)

Si


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 7, 2020)

Never seen you before tbh.


----------



## Toska (Feb 7, 2020)

I've saw you around the basement


----------



## Antonio (Feb 7, 2020)

You're quite new but welcome to the forums.


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 8, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2020)

yes


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 8, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 8, 2020)

Lucas, my man, if you weren’t famous on the forum by now then neither would I be.  xD


----------



## SilverWolf21 (Feb 8, 2020)

I've seen you before! Hello there!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 8, 2020)

I've seen you around, so why not? Sure!


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 9, 2020)

I've never seen you until right now


----------



## debinoresu (Feb 9, 2020)

never seen you b4 o:


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 9, 2020)

haven't seen u yet


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 9, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 9, 2020)

yes


----------



## Dim (Feb 9, 2020)

first time seeing you


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 10, 2020)

First time seeing you. Hi!


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 10, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 10, 2020)

yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 10, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Toska (Feb 10, 2020)

Seen you around


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

seen you around lol


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 11, 2020)

Never seen you before to be honest.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

Yes, you're quite famous!!!!


----------



## rhinoo (Feb 14, 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## Antonio (Feb 14, 2020)

We played mafia together. <3


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

i’ve seen you around :3


----------



## rhinoo (Feb 14, 2020)

I've never seen you.



Antonio said:


> We played mafia together. <3



Ages ago, and I had no clue


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 14, 2020)

nope


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 14, 2020)

don't really know c:


----------



## lazyislander (Feb 14, 2020)

I see you around a lot!


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

i’ve seen you around!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 14, 2020)

I'd say yes.


----------



## Zura (Feb 14, 2020)

Yeah I've seen you around


----------



## Dim (Feb 14, 2020)

Yee


----------



## rhinoo (Feb 14, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 18, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

yeahh


----------



## SilverWolf21 (Feb 18, 2020)

Seen you before.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 19, 2020)

I’ve seen you before.


----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2020)

i’ve seen you before


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 19, 2020)

same to you


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 19, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## allainah (Feb 19, 2020)

not to me \._./


----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2020)

i don’t think i’ve seen u before aha


----------



## allainah (Feb 19, 2020)

i think i've seen you before? idk if that makes u fAmOuS rofl
but i will say yes


----------



## matt (Feb 20, 2020)

Dunno you seem to have a few rare collectables so you must be around here quite a bit , I'd say yeah


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

i don’t think so aha


----------



## rhinoo (Feb 20, 2020)

Kinda


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 20, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

yeah


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 21, 2020)

Never seen you before unless you've changed your username since the last time I was here


----------



## rhinoo (Feb 22, 2020)

I havent seen you recently


----------



## iExist (Feb 23, 2020)

I haven't seen YOU recently.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 23, 2020)

I don't think I've seen you before.


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

i’ve seen you


----------



## allainah (Feb 23, 2020)

yeah ive seen you quite a bit recently


----------



## buniichu (Feb 23, 2020)

I see you from time to time.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 23, 2020)

Of course


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

yes sir


----------



## sierra (Feb 23, 2020)

Yeah, I see you all the time


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 23, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Megan. (Feb 23, 2020)

Yeah.


----------



## Miharu (Feb 23, 2020)

Yes!! I remember your amazing GFX from ways back! x)


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 23, 2020)

Yep, you’re a great friend!


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 23, 2020)

yeppers


----------



## allainah (Feb 24, 2020)

yup i def see you a lot


----------



## Megan. (Feb 24, 2020)

Yes~


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

yess


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

yeppers


----------



## carackobama (Feb 25, 2020)

Yes! I always enjoy seeing your posts c:


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 25, 2020)

yup c:


----------



## Megan. (Feb 25, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

yep!


----------



## carackobama (Feb 25, 2020)

yes! <:


----------



## Megan. (Feb 25, 2020)

Yes~


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

yep c:


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 25, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 25, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

yes i see you everywhere


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

nah i’ve never seen u before

 jkjk


----------



## rhinoo (Feb 26, 2020)

Yep


----------



## sierra (Feb 26, 2020)

I actually haven't seen you until today. hi!


----------



## SaminalCrossing (Feb 26, 2020)

i've seen you around in a few threads, but mostly in the basement LOL


----------



## sierra (Feb 26, 2020)

I like to dwell in dark and dank places 

And yes  I’ve seen you around


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 26, 2020)

nope never 
jk xd


----------



## Kub (Feb 26, 2020)

I've seen you everywhere, Wildtown haha


----------



## xara (Feb 26, 2020)

i don’t believe i’ve seen you before :0


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 26, 2020)

yep


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 26, 2020)

You were the last person I replied to in this thread, so yes.


----------



## xara (Feb 26, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 26, 2020)

no never


----------



## rhinoo (Feb 27, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Megan. (Feb 27, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## carackobama (Feb 27, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2020)

yepperoni


----------



## SilverWolf21 (Feb 27, 2020)

Don't recall seeing you.


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 27, 2020)

nope..


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 27, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 27, 2020)

nope def never seen u before


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 27, 2020)

Yep


----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 27, 2020)

yepp


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 28, 2020)

Yes!!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2020)

yes


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

yepp


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 28, 2020)

Yesss


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 28, 2020)

Totally


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 28, 2020)

Yes, I have seen you around a lot!

(I am surprised people are saying I’m famous after being inactive on the site for a few years?)


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

its mostly because you've been posting around lately! and yep


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

oops ninja?d

but yep c:


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

Yep


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 28, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

yep


----------



## neoratz (Feb 28, 2020)

YES.... i see you a lot and you bumped my thread which i am forever grateful for


----------



## Tempest (Feb 28, 2020)

Never seen you before


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2020)

Never seen you before.

Oh nevermind, scratch that.  I saw your introduction post back in January.


----------



## SilverWolf21 (Feb 28, 2020)

Yes sir! Hello again.


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

i’ve seen you a few times!


----------



## carackobama (Feb 29, 2020)

I’ve seen you around a lot and I love your posts ^^


----------



## The Orange (Feb 29, 2020)

I believe I have seen you around once or twice.


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 29, 2020)

no? not sure


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2020)

yesss


----------



## Megan. (Feb 29, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## sierra (Feb 29, 2020)

Celebrity


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 29, 2020)

A few times


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

yes :>


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 29, 2020)

All the time.


----------



## neoratz (Feb 29, 2020)

yes i think i see you around every now and then!


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

i don’t believe i’ve seen you before ;u;


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

For sure!!


----------



## Dim (Feb 29, 2020)

First time seeing you I believe


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

I’ve seen you around a few times!


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

i’ve seen you!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

Yesss!!


----------



## Megan. (Feb 29, 2020)

Yes


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

Yes!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2020)

Not really to be honest.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 1, 2020)

I don't think so.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2020)

Wowie zowie.

Yeah, I’ve seen you before.


----------



## carackobama (Mar 1, 2020)

yes! one of my fave users c:


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

yes!!


----------



## Maiana (Mar 1, 2020)

yes omg i see you everywhere


----------



## allainah (Mar 1, 2020)

i haven't really seen you yet


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 1, 2020)

I don't think so


----------



## The Orange (Mar 1, 2020)

No?


----------



## AnonymousFish (Mar 1, 2020)

I have ! 
I doubt anyone's seen me, this is my first time posting in like a year and a half haha


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 1, 2020)

Spongebob said:


> I don't think I am.... yet



and I ended up never being so! That's good with me, I'm just here to vibe.

Haven't seen you before though, but that makes sense, I haven't been super active on here since around 2016 lol


----------



## allainah (Mar 1, 2020)

I think i have seen you before LmaO, your username looks familiar?


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

i’ve seen you before!


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 2, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## carackobama (Mar 2, 2020)

I think a few times?


----------



## Megan. (Mar 2, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

yep


----------



## Holla (Mar 2, 2020)

Definitely seen you around lately


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 2, 2020)

as famous as All Might


----------



## Azrael (Mar 2, 2020)

Yup! Definitely seen you around!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 2, 2020)

yes yes and yes


----------



## The Orange (Mar 2, 2020)

Yes! I've seen you around before!


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

yes ma’am!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 3, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 3, 2020)

I don't know you c:


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 3, 2020)

I haven't seen you.


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 3, 2020)

Well I've been seeing you all of today lol


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 3, 2020)

Nope


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 3, 2020)

I haven't seen you around before!


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 3, 2020)

yes


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 3, 2020)

semi


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 3, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 3, 2020)

I apologize, but as of right now, nope.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 3, 2020)

No worries, I have been inactive for a long time. Yep!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 3, 2020)

I haven't


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2020)

Yeah, I’ve seen you before.


----------



## allainah (Mar 3, 2020)

yes i see u everywhere


----------



## Dim (Mar 3, 2020)

Can't recall seeing you before (lovely signature btw!)


----------



## allainah (Mar 3, 2020)

thank you!!

yes i've seen you a lot before? not recently but in the past


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 4, 2020)

I dont think so


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 4, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 4, 2020)

Of course.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 4, 2020)

I don’t think so


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2020)

yes!


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 6, 2020)

seems like it.


----------



## Dim (Mar 6, 2020)

Hmm I see you changed your username?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 6, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 6, 2020)

no but I have seen you around today haha


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

yep aha


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 7, 2020)

Nox said:


> Hmm I see you changed your username?



I did.

-

Yes, you are


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 7, 2020)

Suddenly been seeing you today so yea


----------



## Jas (Mar 7, 2020)

i haven't seen you around, but your signature is really cute!


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

i’ve seen you around a bit recently aha


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 7, 2020)

yup.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 8, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 8, 2020)

No but welcome back.


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 8, 2020)

No


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 9, 2020)

Seeing you more.


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

yepp


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 9, 2020)

Indeed


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2020)

yesss


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 9, 2020)

nope never...jk


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 9, 2020)

yes


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 9, 2020)

Definitely seen you before. For a second I wondered if you were a different Rhino because of the username change, but your signature cleared that up.


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

hhng i don’t think so?


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 9, 2020)

yeh


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 9, 2020)

No


----------



## allainah (Mar 9, 2020)

you are now


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 9, 2020)

yeah


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

yep!


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 10, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 10, 2020)

For sure


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

yes ma’am


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2020)

Of course


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 10, 2020)

Yup


----------



## allainah (Mar 10, 2020)

yes, and in such little time too. goodjob buddy!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 10, 2020)

yes


----------



## Dim (Mar 10, 2020)

First time seeing you


----------



## allainah (Mar 10, 2020)

yes, you are an OG


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 10, 2020)

Yess my friend also ty


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

yepp


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 11, 2020)

yeah


----------



## allainah (Mar 11, 2020)

i dont think so


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

yes ma’am


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 11, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## Zura (Mar 11, 2020)

Yes sir


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 11, 2020)

I believe so.


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 11, 2020)

Yup


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2020)

yeppp


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 11, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 11, 2020)

I dont think so.


----------



## allainah (Mar 11, 2020)

not yet, mayb soon, just starting seeing you this past week


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 11, 2020)

Did you just join today?


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 11, 2020)

yepppers


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 11, 2020)

of course


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 11, 2020)

yep


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 11, 2020)

No, I don't see you a lot


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 11, 2020)

I think I've seen you once or twice


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 11, 2020)

I'd say so


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

yes ma’am


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 12, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 12, 2020)

Yas


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 12, 2020)

yep


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

yes sir


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 13, 2020)

Yup


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 13, 2020)

Kinda


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

yes ma’am


----------



## allainah (Mar 14, 2020)

yes you're always top poster; a famous kweeen.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2020)

yesss


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2020)

Too famous


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

yes sir :3


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 14, 2020)

Yup


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 14, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 15, 2020)

Yup


----------



## xara (Mar 15, 2020)

i’ve seen you a bit recently


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 15, 2020)

yes!!


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 15, 2020)

Starting to notice you around, I wonder why


----------



## Zura (Mar 15, 2020)

Yes sir


----------



## Darkesque_ (Mar 15, 2020)

Yes


----------



## xara (Mar 15, 2020)

i think so lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 15, 2020)

yes


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 15, 2020)

yep


----------



## allainah (Mar 15, 2020)

yah


----------



## xara (Mar 15, 2020)

yes ma’am :3


----------



## Darkesque_ (Mar 15, 2020)

Yas


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 15, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Darkesque_ (Mar 15, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## 22lexi (Mar 15, 2020)

Yes! I most definitely am not (depending on who sees this)


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2020)

Yeah, I’ve seen you before.


----------



## The Orange (Mar 15, 2020)

Yep! I've seen you lots of times!


----------



## xara (Mar 15, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Ley (Mar 15, 2020)

yes :^)


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 15, 2020)

I dont think so.


----------



## sierra (Mar 15, 2020)

Yes! I see the blue birdie everywhere.


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

nope i’ve never seen you before,, total stranger,, you must be new here,,


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2020)

Ya


----------



## sierra (Mar 16, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Ya



Illuminati untouchable celebrity


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 16, 2020)

yes


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 16, 2020)

Ye


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

yep


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 16, 2020)

Ofc


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 16, 2020)

Ye!


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 16, 2020)

Only in the basement


----------



## Stil (Mar 16, 2020)

no :<


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2020)

Infinity said:


> no :<



yes also hi


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2020)

yap


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

yap


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 18, 2020)

Kind of


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

yup


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 18, 2020)

Not famous but I've noticed you around.


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

I've seen you around too, but I'm new so I don't know


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

ive seen your posts a couple of times


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 18, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

yep


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 18, 2020)

you probably are haha... i'm back after a 7 year hiatus!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 18, 2020)

2009? Wow, man.

Yes, I suppose? Welcome back, nonetheless!


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 18, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

yep


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

yep


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

yap


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

yep


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 18, 2020)

I don't think I've ever seen you.


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

yep.


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

yeep


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 18, 2020)

Nope.


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

you again?

yap


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

yepps


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 18, 2020)

I think so.


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

no

wait, yes


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

yeppers


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 18, 2020)

Alright now I can see you. You're fully opaque.


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

yeppppppers


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 18, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

yes


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

ye


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 18, 2020)

YEAH


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

yup


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 18, 2020)

of course


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 18, 2020)

Nope I've never seen you before


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

yes mam


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

si


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 19, 2020)

i see you but i wouldn't say famous, yet.


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

yepp


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 19, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Flop (Mar 23, 2020)

Whoah dude this thread is still going on?  Neat


----------



## allainah (Mar 23, 2020)

yes, i remember u from way back


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2020)

yes mam


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 24, 2020)

You are


----------



## Ley (Mar 24, 2020)

yep


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2020)

If I said no I would be lying!


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 24, 2020)

He famouss


----------



## Flop (Mar 24, 2020)

Probably but I haven't been here in like 3 years so I don't know anyone, F


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 24, 2020)

Never seen you until this thread so no


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2020)

yes mam


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 25, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2020)

yeee


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 25, 2020)

Yeap


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2020)

yup


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 25, 2020)

si


----------



## xara (Mar 25, 2020)

don’t think so


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 25, 2020)

yes


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 25, 2020)

Dont think so...


----------



## xara (Mar 25, 2020)

yup


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2020)

of course


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 25, 2020)

Ye


----------



## xara (Mar 25, 2020)

yee


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

si


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes, I have seen you before.


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2020)

ye


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

sure why not


----------



## Dim (Mar 26, 2020)

first time seeing you


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

same cuh. nice to meet you


----------



## Flop (Mar 26, 2020)

Hey I remember you, yeah


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2020)

first time seeing you


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

yep


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

yep


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2020)

ofc


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Dim (Mar 26, 2020)

You are so famous*


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 26, 2020)

Yeppo


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

ofc


----------



## allainah (Mar 26, 2020)

yup


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 26, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## alv4 (Mar 26, 2020)

Nope (I'm new tho)


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

i’ve seen you a lil bit


----------



## allainah (Mar 26, 2020)

yus very famous indeed


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 27, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 27, 2020)

I think I've seen you? Not sure.


----------



## trista (Mar 27, 2020)

Yes, I’ve seen you around before!


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 27, 2020)

Don't think so.


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 27, 2020)

seen you a couple times


----------



## xara (Mar 27, 2020)

yep


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2020)

Ya


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 27, 2020)

yesss


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 27, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 27, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xara (Mar 27, 2020)

yep


----------



## trista (Mar 28, 2020)

I’ve seen you around many times before.


----------



## Dim (Mar 28, 2020)

I've seen you before


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

yepp


----------



## shrimplings (Mar 28, 2020)

definitely seen you a bit


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

yup, seen you a few times!


----------



## allainah (Mar 28, 2020)

dont think i've seen you before


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

haven't seen you yet


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 28, 2020)

I've never ever seen u


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

I’ve seen you a few times!


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

never seen u


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

yep!


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

i'd say so, yeah! i see you quite a bit


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 28, 2020)

yea


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

i don’t think so? my memory is awful though lmao


----------



## allainah (Mar 28, 2020)

yus


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

ye


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 28, 2020)

Not yet, but you will be!


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 28, 2020)

Ye


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

yep


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 28, 2020)

Yess ofc


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

yeeeee


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 28, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 28, 2020)

I was inactive on my account for two years, so I think I need to get use to seeing you lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 29, 2020)

Never seen you before.  Welcome back.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 29, 2020)

Yes I'm pretty sure


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 29, 2020)

I haven't seen you before. Returning member...?


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 29, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xara (Mar 29, 2020)

yepp


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 29, 2020)

Yes


----------



## mob (Mar 29, 2020)

no, haven’t seen u ;;


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 29, 2020)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 29, 2020)

Definitely!


----------



## xara (Mar 29, 2020)

yep!


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 29, 2020)

mhm!


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 29, 2020)

I've been seeing you recently


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2020)

I guess so

:^)


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 30, 2020)

Kinda


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 6, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 6, 2020)

i recently came back so, sadly you don't seem familiar to me


----------



## mocha. (Apr 6, 2020)

I don’t recognise your username but I’m from the UK so I’m not usually on at the same TZ as the rest of the majority!


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 6, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 6, 2020)

It's a no from me, dawg


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 6, 2020)

Nope


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 7, 2020)

Ye


----------



## driftwoodisle (Apr 8, 2020)

nope!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2020)

Don't believe I've seen you around.


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2020)

yep


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2020)

yuh


----------



## eladisland (Apr 8, 2020)

yes


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 8, 2020)

Never seen you.


----------



## Bubbsart (Apr 8, 2020)

Probably


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2020)

I've seen you around a bit, I think.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 8, 2020)

sorta yeah


----------



## Artinus (Apr 8, 2020)

I've seen you in a couple posts


----------



## xara (Apr 9, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 9, 2020)

I see you around a lot


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 9, 2020)

yes


----------



## xara (Apr 9, 2020)

don’t think so


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 9, 2020)

All the time


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 9, 2020)

yea


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 9, 2020)

Not really I just started seeing you


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 9, 2020)

you are all over the place.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 9, 2020)

first time


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 9, 2020)

A couple times.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 9, 2020)

Not really no


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 9, 2020)

who dis


----------



## Luxsama (Apr 9, 2020)

never seen


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2020)

I have seen you before, but only in the New Horizons board.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes you're everywhere


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 9, 2020)

I can't say I've seen much of you


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 9, 2020)

im afraid i have to say the same


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 9, 2020)

Never seen until today


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 9, 2020)

you again


----------



## xara (Apr 9, 2020)

i’ve only started seeing you recently lmao


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 10, 2020)

one of the only new people ive seen around :'P


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

who dis


----------



## Loubelle (Apr 10, 2020)

I just saw you in a guess the person's avatar thread


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 10, 2020)

Literally never seen you


----------



## mocha. (Apr 10, 2020)

Seen you a few times!


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 10, 2020)

I dunno if i've ever seen you before or not at all


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 10, 2020)

Not ringing any bells I’m afraid ;w;

EDIT: Pun not intended


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 10, 2020)

I don't think so, sorry.


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

i have saw you once or twice before today


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 10, 2020)

Yep. Since yesterday


----------



## mocha. (Apr 10, 2020)

Yes! I see you quite a lot c:


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 10, 2020)

She is famouss


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 10, 2020)

You're everywhere


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2020)

yep


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

you again


----------



## Sheanor (Apr 10, 2020)

I have not seen you around before


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 10, 2020)

Never seen ya


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2020)

yeah


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 10, 2020)

Actually yeah in the last thread lmao


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2020)

I don't think I know you, sorry-


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 11, 2020)

I've never seen you before but maybe that's because I'm old.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 11, 2020)

Seen you like once so not really


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 11, 2020)

Yis


----------



## lieryl (Apr 11, 2020)

many times on that one thread c:


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 11, 2020)

whomst


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 11, 2020)

I think maybe you're famous in the Basement?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 12, 2020)

I've seen you few times


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2020)

Yes, I’ve seen you before.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 12, 2020)

Yupp


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 12, 2020)

*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 12, 2020)

yaeeeeea


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 12, 2020)

_yes_


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 12, 2020)

*E*


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 15, 2020)

I've seen you once and here


----------



## Dormire (Apr 15, 2020)

Uh not really! Don't see you around here.


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 15, 2020)

who


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 15, 2020)

Yuh


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 15, 2020)

All the time


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 16, 2020)

Quite alot


----------



## projectx1991 (Apr 17, 2020)

Yes, in a fair few topics on The Basement!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 17, 2020)

Can't believe I've seen you around. You have 69 posts though, so that's nice.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 19, 2020)

I think so?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 19, 2020)

oh yeah I see you everywhere my dude


----------



## Lovi (Apr 19, 2020)

_♪
  ♫    _
_Where my haters, where my haters, I don't got 'em I'm not famous, no,
and I don't hate it no~_​_~It don't matter what my name is, I don't got one I'm not famous no,
and I don't hate it no_
_♪
♫    

- but also yes I've seen you a lot._​


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2020)

don’t think so lol


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 19, 2020)

_yes_


----------



## rhinoo (Apr 19, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 19, 2020)

Ya


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 19, 2020)

I think so, I feel like I recognise the adorable cat in your avatar.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 19, 2020)

I believe so


----------



## insomniak (Apr 19, 2020)

I've seen you a lot.


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2020)

i saw you for the first time like,, 15 mins ago lmao so ig


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 20, 2020)

I've seen you quite alot


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 20, 2020)

ye


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2020)

yess


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 21, 2020)

EVERY PERSON ON THIS SITE IS A _S T A R_


----------



## Pondo (Apr 21, 2020)

I'ma be honest i've never seen you before in my _life,_ but i also haven't posted in this forum (before today) since like october, so...


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 21, 2020)

Just started seeing you today so no lmao


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 21, 2020)

Who are you maam


----------



## Mick (Apr 21, 2020)

1200 posts in less than 3 months, you have been busy   I remember reading your name for none of them though. Sorry.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 21, 2020)

No problem. Haven't seen you either


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

yepp


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Nope


----------



## Seastar (Apr 22, 2020)

I hadn't seen you before today, but... oh my gosh, that join date!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> I hadn't seen you before today, but... oh my gosh, that join date!


You could say I've been missing for a while 

Looks like you've been here  while, too, but can't say I've seen you before


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

saw you for the first time today,, your user does sound familiar but my memory is uh,, bad lmao


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 23, 2020)

Oh, did you change your username?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hanif1807 said:


> Oh, did you change your username?


1st time seeing you


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2020)

Yeah, I’ve seen you before.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 25, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 25, 2020)

Ya


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2020)

yep


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 26, 2020)

ya


----------



## Bloobloop (Apr 26, 2020)

yeah lol

i doubt the person after has seen me lmao


----------



## deerprongs (Apr 26, 2020)

yeah definitely haven't seen you around lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 26, 2020)

Haven't seen you either


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 26, 2020)

Ofc, it's O'Hare's number 1 fan


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2020)

Yes


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2020)

yes sir


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 27, 2020)

ya


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 27, 2020)

Recently yeah


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Dormire (Apr 27, 2020)

I've seen you a lot on ACNH forums! You're pretty cool!


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 27, 2020)

I've definitely seen you, i really like your island journal


----------



## rhinoo (Apr 27, 2020)

Don't think so


----------



## deerprongs (Apr 27, 2020)

I’ve seen you around, yup!


----------



## Zerous (Apr 27, 2020)

Don't think so sorry


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2020)

hhng i don’t think so


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 27, 2020)

maybe?!


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (Apr 27, 2020)

Never seen you


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Cosmic_Insanity said:


> Never seen you


Ditto


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 27, 2020)

i either saw you when poking around the mafia board or somewhere else... and i've also seen you a few times on this thread


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 27, 2020)

This would be my first time seeing you


----------



## deerprongs (Apr 27, 2020)

seen you around quite a bit!


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 27, 2020)

Yee


----------



## rhinoo (Apr 28, 2020)

I think so


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 28, 2020)

i remember seeing your sig around so yeah


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 28, 2020)

i havee lol


----------



## rhinoo (Apr 28, 2020)

No, I don't think so.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 28, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2020)

I've seen you before.


----------



## rhinoo (Apr 28, 2020)

I don't think so.


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 28, 2020)

dunno who you are
by the way, I’m bAAAAAAAAACK!


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 28, 2020)

Here she/he come

(And yes)


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Inarabitta (Apr 28, 2020)

I've seen you before !


----------



## Shingetsu (Apr 28, 2020)

Im new to the site so I don’t really recognize anyone yet. xD


----------



## petaI (Apr 28, 2020)

nope!


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 28, 2020)

:/


----------



## Seastar (Apr 29, 2020)

I think I saw you for the first time yesterday?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 29, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 29, 2020)

famous in the basement?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 29, 2020)

I've been seeing you for maybe a week, yeah.


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 29, 2020)

only just started seeing you


----------



## Typhloquill (Apr 29, 2020)

I think I've seen you once.​


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Apr 29, 2020)

haven't seen you !


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 29, 2020)

I saw you a little bit


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 29, 2020)

I've definitely seen you before


----------



## celesludenberg (Apr 29, 2020)

I have seen you before!


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 29, 2020)

I've seen you floating about!


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 29, 2020)

Never seen you


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 29, 2020)

a newbie!! haven't seen you

I'm just now getting active again after awhile so I'm not surprised if I'm less recognized at this point

edit: posting this caused me to realize I'm hitting two years tomorrow, I had no idea! wild how time flies


----------



## petaI (Apr 29, 2020)

first time seeing you


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2020)

Yeah, I’ve seen you before.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 29, 2020)

Definitely


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 29, 2020)

Seen ya!


----------



## Yachiru Hatori (Apr 29, 2020)

Yep I have seen this person ^_^


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't think so?


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 29, 2020)

Everyone knows O’Hare’s number 1 fan


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 29, 2020)

I've seen you a few times around!


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 29, 2020)

I have seen you


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm just now seeing you around after being active again


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 29, 2020)

Starting today ye


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 29, 2020)

same to you m'dear


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 29, 2020)

My first time seeing you, sorry shgds.
Heyo!


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 29, 2020)

never seen you either! i've been locked in the basement for the past two years though—don't get around much


----------



## Llunavale (Apr 29, 2020)

Yeah I've at least seen your multicoloured text a few times before, pretty unique stuff...the patience...I'm in awe, almost


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 29, 2020)

I haven't seen you before, rip


----------



## IonicKarma (Apr 29, 2020)

haven't seen you before but i like the avi!


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 29, 2020)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 29, 2020)

I think I saw you once before?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 30, 2020)

Hm, don't think I've seen you.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 30, 2020)

I've seen you around, but only today.


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

i’ve seen you!


----------



## petaI (Apr 30, 2020)

yeah i've seen you around!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 30, 2020)

I've seen you recently.


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 30, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Yachiru Hatori (Apr 30, 2020)

Sadly no D: but it's nice to meet you!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 30, 2020)

Same here!


----------



## petaI (Apr 30, 2020)

seen you


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 30, 2020)

Recently, yep


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 30, 2020)

yupp


Llunavale said:


> Yeah I've at least seen your multicoloured text a few times before, pretty unique stuff...the patience...I'm in awe, almost


it really takes so much time shfkjghkj (anything to be iconic i suppose)


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 30, 2020)

Haven't seen you.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Apr 30, 2020)

A couple times.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 30, 2020)

Barely


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 30, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2020)

For sure


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 30, 2020)

mhm


----------



## Yeosin (Apr 30, 2020)

sadly


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 30, 2020)

:'o


----------



## IonicKarma (Apr 30, 2020)

henlo ive seen you


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 30, 2020)

i've seen you a few times!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 30, 2020)

Nope first time. Don't remember that username, but hey everyone names been changing.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 30, 2020)

Nope lol


----------



## Lauryn (May 1, 2020)

Just saw you


----------



## xara (May 1, 2020)

i don’t believe so? my memory is awful tho


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 1, 2020)

y e s


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2020)

I've seen you before


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 1, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2020)

I've seen you before


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Ye


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 1, 2020)

seen you before


----------



## ecstasy (May 1, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Celinalia (May 1, 2020)

seen you c:


----------



## Enxssi (May 1, 2020)

I faintly remember you and don’t know why.


----------



## ecstasy (May 1, 2020)

I definitely see you a lot


----------



## Sanaki (May 1, 2020)

no


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 1, 2020)

Yup, definitely.


----------



## Cottonball (May 1, 2020)

nop


----------



## petaI (May 2, 2020)

first time seeing you


----------



## ecstasy (May 2, 2020)

Recently yea


----------



## rhinoo (May 2, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 2, 2020)

seen you few times


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 2, 2020)

I haven't seen you before. Nice meetin' ya.


----------



## rhinoo (May 2, 2020)

Don't think so, sorry.


----------



## ecstasy (May 2, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

I think I saw you more as a different avatar and name :/


----------



## Celinalia (May 2, 2020)

no (i think...)


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)

I don't think so


----------



## Antonio (May 2, 2020)

I have seen you before


----------



## Rosewater (May 2, 2020)

Yeah. Who could forget the junie b jones and heelys posts


----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

ye


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ecstasy (May 2, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

ye


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

mmhm


----------



## lieryl (May 2, 2020)

yessir


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)

No?


----------



## locker (May 2, 2020)

Yeah I’ve seen you around today!


----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

No


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 2, 2020)

Yepperdoodles.


----------



## ecstasy (May 2, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

yeah


----------



## Lovi (May 3, 2020)

yep, seen you around a lot!


----------



## rhinoo (May 3, 2020)

I haven't seen you much


----------



## Aleigh (May 3, 2020)

Actually I don't think so


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Inarabitta (May 3, 2020)

ive seen you before c:


----------



## MTurtle (May 3, 2020)

Of course!!


----------



## Rosewater (May 3, 2020)

I think I've seen you once.


----------



## Briana0666 (May 3, 2020)

Hmmmm I don’t know if I’ve seen you!


----------



## Rosewater (May 3, 2020)

Haven't seen you either. Welcome back.


----------



## Merumeruki (May 3, 2020)

I've never seen you, but hello


----------



## ecstasy (May 3, 2020)

Never seen ya


----------



## Leela (May 3, 2020)

no, but I haven't been in the basement in years


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 3, 2020)

no?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 3, 2020)

Who could forget your signature? (It's great).


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 3, 2020)

omg it's super old but im not gonna change it lol thank you!!

seen you here and there so kinda maybe?


----------



## Dormire (May 3, 2020)

I think I've seen you in the ACNH general! It's the sig art.


----------



## Enxssi (May 3, 2020)

no


----------



## Ichiban (May 3, 2020)

you're new so i don't know you


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

I don't recognize you.


----------



## moonolotl (May 3, 2020)

i think i recognise the name


----------



## petaI (May 4, 2020)

i feel like i've seen you once before?


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)

once


----------



## lieryl (May 4, 2020)

many many times


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2020)

Recently yea


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)

lieryl said:


> many many times






i can see why.


----------



## MTurtle (May 4, 2020)

Not until now o-o


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

I don't think I know you.


----------



## Inarabitta (May 4, 2020)

i know you! C:


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

I've seen you


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2020)

Famous!


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

I've seen you before


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2020)

Yes sirree


----------



## Ichiban (May 5, 2020)

nope


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 5, 2020)

no


----------



## Rosewater (May 5, 2020)

Ye


----------



## ecstasy (May 5, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 6, 2020)

yes


----------



## Inarabitta (May 6, 2020)

yup


----------



## qwyzxv7 (May 6, 2020)

i have seen you a few times i think you are hometown status now lol


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## locker (May 6, 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## Midoriya (May 6, 2020)

Yep, I have seen you before.  Not too often, but do see you from time to time.


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

Yep


----------



## petaI (May 6, 2020)

yes


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 6, 2020)

I think I've seen you around somewhere-


----------



## moonolotl (May 6, 2020)

I don't think ive seen you before


----------



## Rosewater (May 6, 2020)

First time seeing you.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 6, 2020)

yeah


----------



## moonolotl (May 6, 2020)

I think ive seen you in this thread before



Rosewater said:


> First time seeing you.


ive changed up my icon and signature so i dont think as many people will recognise me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 7, 2020)

I totally have seen you before.


----------



## lieryl (May 7, 2020)

ofc we just got married lmao


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 7, 2020)

Yes, everywhere


----------



## ecstasy (May 7, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Mick (May 7, 2020)

Ah hey it's the ohare person


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

havent seen you before


----------



## Inarabitta (May 7, 2020)

yep!


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 7, 2020)

ya you're hosting that one competition


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

I've seen you around!


----------



## Mick (May 7, 2020)

Who is that


----------



## Proxy6228420 (May 7, 2020)

never seen you :c I'm sorry!


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

I think I've seen you once before


----------



## Cwynne (May 7, 2020)

I don't think I've ever seen you


----------



## ecstasy (May 7, 2020)

I see you a lot now


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

definitely!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 7, 2020)

I've seen you a lot in the basement.


----------



## petaI (May 7, 2020)

yep


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2020)

Yes


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

definitely!


----------



## celesludenberg (May 7, 2020)

I don’t think that I have!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 7, 2020)

I haven't seen you, yet!


----------



## Proxy6228420 (May 7, 2020)

moonnoodle said:


> I think I've seen you once before


I think I made a trade with you recently  idk


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 7, 2020)

Yes!
I've seen you around but I don't think we've talked, however.


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

think ive seen you a couple times now!



rawrrawrmonster said:


> I think I made a trade with you recently  idk


my memory is garbage lol


----------



## cony (May 7, 2020)

More or less first time seeing you


----------



## Proxy6228420 (May 7, 2020)

moonnoodle said:


> think ive seen you a couple times now!
> 
> 
> my memory is garbage lol


Same  I have the memory of a goldfish


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 7, 2020)

Slightly famous I think


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

i think ive seen you once


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 7, 2020)

Yup! Especially today.


----------



## Antonio (May 7, 2020)

Haven't seen much of ya


----------



## ecstasy (May 7, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## skarmoury (May 8, 2020)

ohh i havent seen you around yet


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 8, 2020)

uhh no


----------



## ecstasy (May 8, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Proxy6228420 (May 8, 2020)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Slightly famous I think


Haha I wish! Thanks though


----------



## Loubelle (May 8, 2020)

I've seen you a couple times today :3


----------



## Car (May 8, 2020)

I have not seen you but also my memory is oUT THE WINDOW


----------



## ecstasy (May 8, 2020)

Never seen you


----------



## Inarabitta (May 8, 2020)

yes  0:


----------



## Cadbberry (May 8, 2020)

Ive seen you a single time before! 
Nice to meet you!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 8, 2020)

Yes, definitely famous.


----------



## lucyhannahg (May 8, 2020)

i've seen you once? my memory stinks D:


----------



## Dormire (May 8, 2020)

Haven't seen you around.


----------



## Kadori (May 8, 2020)

I watched ur video on ACNH meme thread. t'was good. and also read about the corrupt data bug ;0; still kinda scared about that. OOOOh and I think i saw you on one of the commisions thread because i was lurking LOL


Dormire said:


> Haven't seen you around.


----------



## Rosewater (May 8, 2020)

I am seeing you for the first time today

Loll


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2020)

I don't recognize you.

Edit: YES I DO. I got ninja'd.


----------



## Kadori (May 8, 2020)

I pretty sure I saw you on another basement thread lol just today tho



Rosewater said:


> I am seeing you for the first time today
> 
> Loll


Dis is my first time in the basement. it's not as dark as I thought. uwu


----------



## ecstasy (May 8, 2020)

Yep, I've seen you a few times (you even welcomed my best friend into the forum thank you uwu)


----------



## moonolotl (May 8, 2020)

i see you a lot!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 8, 2020)

1st time seeing you


----------



## moonolotl (May 8, 2020)

ive seen you a couple times in the basement!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 8, 2020)

moonnoodle said:


> ive seen you a couple times in the basement!


ditto now


----------



## ecstasy (May 8, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2020)

Yes


----------



## moonolotl (May 8, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

I've seen you recently. Hard to forget seeing Catbug lol.


----------



## lieryl (May 9, 2020)

all over the basement lol


----------



## Clock (May 9, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Inarabitta (May 9, 2020)

yes :>


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

i think so aha


----------



## Dormire (May 9, 2020)

definitely.


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 9, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

a few times


----------



## moonolotl (May 9, 2020)

I see you a lot in the basement and a couple times elsewhere!


----------



## skarmoury (May 9, 2020)

i think i've seen you in the tbt marketplace once


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

yes ma’am


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

Yes


----------



## moonolotl (May 9, 2020)

yep!


----------



## milkyi (May 9, 2020)

yes


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

yep!


----------



## petaI (May 9, 2020)

yes


----------



## Druidsleep (May 9, 2020)

Haven't seen anyone here?


----------



## rhinoo (May 9, 2020)

Nope, sorry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2020)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## Rosewater (May 9, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2020)

Y e s


----------



## Vextro (May 9, 2020)

I have seen this person on the forums ^


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

I don't think I've seen you until today. ...Oh wait, you joined today. That explains it.


----------



## Inarabitta (May 9, 2020)

i have seen you many times in the basement o:


----------



## Dormire (May 9, 2020)

Def. seen you a lot in the Museum Shop!


----------



## lieryl (May 9, 2020)

you’re everywhere in the museum shop c;


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

I think I've seen you before


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

y ep


----------



## moonolotl (May 10, 2020)

yes!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 10, 2020)

I see you in the basement and around the forum sometimes, so yes


----------



## Beanz (May 10, 2020)

I have no idea who you are


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 10, 2020)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> I have no idea who you are


same


----------



## Seastar (May 10, 2020)

Yeah, I see you a lot.


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

yep


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 10, 2020)

Yes and a really kind person


----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2020)

Never seen you before!


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 10, 2020)

I might have seen you before, but we have never interacted, so nice to meet you.


----------



## moonolotl (May 10, 2020)

ive seen you a few times!! so definitely


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 10, 2020)

Oh yeah, definitely.


----------



## Clock (May 10, 2020)

Yep


----------



## moonolotl (May 10, 2020)

ive seen you quite a bit!


----------



## Vextro (May 10, 2020)

I have seen this person many times before ^


----------



## moonolotl (May 10, 2020)

since you joined ive seen you a lot!
welcome btw lol


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 10, 2020)

Your CATBUG! of course you are famous. Your story about Rebecca and Sir Jeffers is a masterpiece.
Also I've seen you around.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 11, 2020)

yeah


----------



## aericell (May 11, 2020)

Yes


----------



## rhinoo (May 11, 2020)

I dont think so.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 11, 2020)

Hm, haven't seen you.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 11, 2020)

1st time seeing you


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

a few times now aha


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2020)

Yes


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 11, 2020)

super famous!


----------



## biibii (May 11, 2020)

DarthGohan1 said:


> super famous!


have seen ur @ 15 times in 2 minutes! so yes <33


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 11, 2020)

ditto in that case then


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

yep


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 11, 2020)

I think so!


----------



## biibii (May 11, 2020)

Rosie Moon said:


> I think so!


ive seen you since 2014 XD


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 11, 2020)

biibii said:


> ive seen you since 2014 XD



Wow, I’m surprised! Especially since I’ve taken long breaks from the site and even changed my username since then

I’ve definitely seen you around too!


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2020)

I think so


----------



## Loubelle (May 11, 2020)

I've seen you ;w;


----------



## Feferily (May 11, 2020)

I’ve seen you off and on! ^d^ famoose!


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2020)

I don't recognize you.


----------



## Dim (May 11, 2020)

wrong thread lmao


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2020)

I've seen you before. _I loved Subspace Emissary._


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 12, 2020)

I haven't seen you around before. A shame, really.


----------



## xara (May 12, 2020)

nope


----------



## moonolotl (May 12, 2020)

definitely!!!


----------



## ecstasy (May 12, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 12, 2020)

i've seen you around


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2020)

yes


----------



## Enxssi (May 12, 2020)

yse


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 12, 2020)

ya


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 12, 2020)

Да


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 12, 2020)

1st time seeing you


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 12, 2020)

yup


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Frochi25 (May 12, 2020)

I see you all the time


----------



## Neb (May 12, 2020)

No, I haven’t seen you on here before.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 12, 2020)

never seen u b4


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

I don't recognize you.


----------



## Llunavale (May 12, 2020)

Definitely in the basement for sure


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 12, 2020)

nope


----------



## voltairenism (May 12, 2020)

no


----------



## Inarabitta (May 12, 2020)

i have seen you 0:


----------



## ecstasy (May 12, 2020)

No?


----------



## kelpy (May 12, 2020)

ive seen you but just in the basement! 
ps i have ohare and hes very cool so u have good taste


----------



## petaI (May 12, 2020)

first time seeing you i think!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 12, 2020)

nope


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 13, 2020)

Yes, sir


----------



## AC-Kristin (May 13, 2020)

Infamous


----------



## petaI (May 13, 2020)

don't think i've seen you


----------



## Raz (May 13, 2020)

I have seen you around quite a few times, yes.


----------



## Neb (May 13, 2020)

Yup


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 13, 2020)

I have never seen you around


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 13, 2020)

1st time seeing you


----------



## xara (May 13, 2020)

few times


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 13, 2020)

Saw you many times!


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2020)

I don't recognize you.


----------



## moonolotl (May 13, 2020)

definitely famous!


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 13, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Jacob (May 13, 2020)

I haven't seen you around! nice to meet u


----------



## Pearls (May 13, 2020)

yep


----------



## ecstasy (May 13, 2020)

No


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 13, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Enxssi (May 13, 2020)

aaa


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 13, 2020)

not yet


----------



## moonolotl (May 13, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Enxssi (May 13, 2020)

*ONCE*


----------



## Clock (May 13, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Enxssi (May 13, 2020)

yeas


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 13, 2020)

Yes


----------



## xara (May 13, 2020)

yep


----------



## Neb (May 13, 2020)

Yup, I've seen you several times.


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## xara (May 14, 2020)

yep


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

Everywhere hfdd gj jjhee


----------



## Enxssi (May 14, 2020)

hghresar


----------



## Fye (May 14, 2020)

My first time seeing you but this is also my first time (I think?) in the forum's basement


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 14, 2020)

No, but I like your name.

Edit: Maybe I have seen you?


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## kelpy (May 14, 2020)

seen you a lot!


----------



## Pearls (May 14, 2020)

nope


----------



## Blueskyy (May 14, 2020)

No but like the profile pic!


----------



## Rosewater (May 14, 2020)

Ye


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 14, 2020)

almost famous


----------



## Enxssi (May 14, 2020)

you must be. you've been here since 2005


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 14, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> you must be. you've been here since 2005


hiding in the shadows since '05


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

Definitely


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 14, 2020)

semi famous


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)

Yep


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 14, 2020)

tbt celeb!


----------



## Darcy94x (May 14, 2020)

Yeah I’ve seen you around


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 14, 2020)

I've seen you once or twice!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 14, 2020)

getting there


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Antonio (May 14, 2020)

I have not seen you before but welcome <3


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## biibii (May 14, 2020)

i have seen u alot


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

A lot


----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2020)

yep


----------



## kelpy (May 14, 2020)

yee


----------



## Antonio (May 14, 2020)

si


----------



## moonolotl (May 14, 2020)

ive seen you a lot of times around TBT


----------



## xara (May 14, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Kadori (May 14, 2020)

yis i know u. Blink loves u lol


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Yeosin (May 14, 2020)

nope


----------



## Dormire (May 14, 2020)

Haven't seen you around...


----------



## Loubelle (May 14, 2020)

I've seen you :3


----------



## Goop (May 14, 2020)

I dunno you but hiiiiii~


----------



## s i r e n t i c (May 14, 2020)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## Raz (May 15, 2020)

Yes, see you often around the forums


----------



## Ichiban (May 15, 2020)

i see you everywhere 👁


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

Y e s


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

Yep


----------



## voltairenism (May 15, 2020)

yes!!


----------



## Clock (May 15, 2020)

Yep


----------



## kelpy (May 15, 2020)

not often except the basement :p


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

You're everywhere in the basement


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

I see you a lot


----------



## xara (May 15, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Clock (May 15, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Kadori (May 15, 2020)

omg u changed ur signature! Cute! and definitely seen you around ^^


----------



## Rabirin (May 15, 2020)

no, sorry


----------



## Kadori (May 15, 2020)

My first time seeing you! hello there :>


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

You name looks familiar, but that's it.


----------



## Kadori (May 15, 2020)

I changed my profile pic and added a signature >:3 New form~

I only see you in the basement. :0


----------



## Antonio (May 15, 2020)

You are quite new, welcome!


----------



## lieryl (May 15, 2020)

i’ve never seen you in the basement :0


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 15, 2020)

Obviously you are super famous.


----------



## lieryl (May 15, 2020)

it’s the most talented signature maker


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

You're  everywhere


----------



## Clock (May 15, 2020)

Yep same


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

I've seen you a lot


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

*yes*


----------



## Loubelle (May 15, 2020)

I've seen you c:


----------



## jokk (May 15, 2020)

hm, i don't think i've seen you but maybe i'm just not remembering


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

I saw you... today (Or is that yesterday now?)


----------



## Goop (May 16, 2020)

i see you a lot


----------



## Antonio (May 16, 2020)

I have seen you before but not by alot.


----------



## Mello (May 16, 2020)

I think I've only seen you like three times max


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

Recently


----------



## Mello (May 16, 2020)

_Everywhere_


----------



## Rosewater (May 16, 2020)

I'm just seeing you today


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

You're everywhere


----------



## Rosewater (May 16, 2020)

Also everywhere


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 16, 2020)

ya


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Barbara (May 16, 2020)

I don't think I remember seeing you but I've been inactive for a long time so...


----------



## Antonio (May 16, 2020)

You don't look familiar, apologies.


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

A few times


----------



## petaI (May 16, 2020)

definitely


----------



## Enxssi (May 16, 2020)

?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 16, 2020)

Hmmmm, _perhaps._


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## xara (May 16, 2020)

i see you more than i see my extended family


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

Yes


----------



## necrofantasia (May 17, 2020)

yes, you're everywhere


----------



## Neb (May 17, 2020)

A handful of times


----------



## Rubombee (May 17, 2020)

I've seen you cause I looked for you ;p


----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2020)

Yep, seen you before.


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)

yep!


----------



## jokk (May 17, 2020)

yes i think i have!


----------



## moonolotl (May 17, 2020)

i dont think ive seen you before?


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 17, 2020)

moonnoodle said:


> i dont think ive seen you before?


Will you accompany me to the mysterious wedding today?


----------



## Rubombee (May 17, 2020)

Def seen you before, I considered getting one of your sigs because they're adorable :'D but I don't have a actual dreamie list or even a theme for my town so I don't even know what I could ask for xD


----------



## Rosewater (May 17, 2020)

First time seeing you. Hello


----------



## jokk (May 17, 2020)

i’ve seen you around a lot


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 17, 2020)

I’ve never seen you before but then again i never pay that much attention


----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2020)

Yea, ever since I introduced you to the basement I see you on it all the time


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 17, 2020)

Yeah i’d say you are, you’re *everywhere* and don’t judge me it’s fun


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

i’ve seen you a bit aha


----------



## wearebap (May 17, 2020)

omg hi lol ive seen you before and im pretty sure we talked on other forums xD


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

I don't recognize you.


----------



## wearebap (May 17, 2020)

i dont recognize you eitherLOL


----------



## g u a v a (May 17, 2020)

don’t recognize u sorry :<


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

I haven't seen you around! Hello!


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

I don't know you


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

i’ve seen you plenty


----------



## moonolotl (May 17, 2020)

ive seen you a ton!



Teddy345 said:


> Will you accompany me to the mysterious wedding today?


??
EDIT: IM SLOW I GET IT NOW LOL
EDIT2: ....no. whoopsies, i dont love you


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Neb (May 17, 2020)

Lots of times


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

don’t believe so?


----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2020)

Y e s


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

Nope! Nice to meet you though!


----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2020)

I recognize your name,,


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

Yup


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

yep again


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

Yes ^^


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)

yesss i buy so many of your collectibles haha....i’ve been eyeing those christmas gold candies


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

xoons said:


> yesss i buy so many of your collectibles haha....i’ve been eyeing those christmas gold candies


Oop I dont have any


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Oop I dont have any


HAHA what oop i must’ve been hallucinating then


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

i’ve seen you plenty ^*


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

I have seen you around 0.0


----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2020)

Today, yes


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

Also today yes


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

Yes, but just today.


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

Also yes but today


----------



## Inarabitta (May 17, 2020)

this is my first time seeing you o:


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

Also first time seeing you. Nice to meet you!


----------



## moonolotl (May 17, 2020)

i dont recognise you?


----------



## Saikarie (May 17, 2020)

I've seen you around here and there ^^


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 18, 2020)

yes ive seen you around!


----------



## ecstasy (May 18, 2020)

Yeee


----------



## wearebap (May 18, 2020)

ayeeee wasssuup lol


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)

I think just today


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

yep


----------



## ryuk (May 18, 2020)

yee


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Yup Ive seen you a lot haha


----------



## ecstasy (May 18, 2020)

Recently yeah


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

yepp


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

yup


----------



## moonolotl (May 18, 2020)

ive seen you around recently


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Ive seen you a couple times


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 18, 2020)

first time seeing you here


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

yep


----------



## meggtheegg (May 18, 2020)

i've seen you around a lot


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Ive seen you around a lot


----------



## meggtheegg (May 18, 2020)

i haven't seen you before, nice to meet you!


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

You too ^-^


----------



## lyradelphie04 (May 18, 2020)

I've seen you around a few times!


----------



## ecstasy (May 18, 2020)

A little bit?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

A lot


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

i’ve been seeing you a lot lately


----------



## kelpy (May 18, 2020)

yup


----------



## Rosewater (May 18, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Dormire (May 18, 2020)

Yeah, Basement, mostly!


----------



## Antonio (May 18, 2020)

Yes queen.


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Antonio (May 18, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Midoriya (May 18, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Antonio (May 18, 2020)

HELL YEAH


----------



## meggtheegg (May 18, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Antonio (May 18, 2020)

I have seen you before, new name?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

Ive seen you a few times


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 19, 2020)

Seen you several times in this thread now


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

seen you a couple times in this thread


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

Yep


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2020)

yupp


----------



## Dormire (May 19, 2020)

Haven't seen ya yet!


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 19, 2020)

You're everywhere lol


----------



## ecstasy (May 19, 2020)

Same with you!


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

Yup


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)

yep


----------



## Elov (May 19, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## meggtheegg (May 19, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Rosewater (May 19, 2020)

Yep, I've seen you quite a bit


----------



## Loubelle (May 19, 2020)

I've seen you


----------



## ryuk (May 19, 2020)

i have seen you a couple times


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)

yepp


----------



## moonolotl (May 19, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

Yup


----------



## teanopi (May 19, 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)

i think today is the first day i’ve seen you lol


----------



## teanopi (May 19, 2020)

lol I don't post much ^^' I've seen you around quite a bit, though!


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 19, 2020)

I don't know you too well so I haven't seen you around too much


----------



## moonolotl (May 19, 2020)

yes!!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 20, 2020)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## Flyffel (May 20, 2020)

yeah


----------



## seularin (May 20, 2020)

yep :0


----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Kildara (May 20, 2020)

No idea. Haha. But I'm new!


----------



## meggtheegg (May 20, 2020)

welcome to the forums!


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Loubelle (May 20, 2020)

yes ;w;


----------



## Clock (May 20, 2020)

Seeing you a bit so yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 20, 2020)

Mhm!


----------



## cloudmask (May 21, 2020)

yes!


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

many times lmao


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

I don't recognize you


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

me neither


----------



## Clock (May 21, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 21, 2020)

Yes! ^·^


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

def remember seeing u somewhere??? i think


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 21, 2020)

Yes you have! And I have seen you.


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Rubombee (May 21, 2020)

I sure have seen you quite a bunch of times!


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

i've seen you once o: seen ur sig


----------



## ecstasy (May 21, 2020)

Recently I've seen you a lot


----------



## Hikari (May 21, 2020)

I know you as the O'Hare guy lmao


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2020)

Yep


----------



## ecstasy (May 21, 2020)

Hikari said:


> I know you as the O'Hare guy lmao


I'm a *girl*

And yes


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## cloudmask (May 21, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Rosewater (May 21, 2020)

Yes, I've seen you a lot and your sig is very cute


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## SarahsNY (May 21, 2020)

I’ve seen you talk about smash ultimate!


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

I can't remember where I did that, but it's my favorite game right now.

Also, yeah. I've seen you before.


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 21, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## lieryl (May 21, 2020)

whomst :0


----------



## cloudmask (May 21, 2020)

only a couple times! (great taste in anime though )


----------



## ecstasy (May 21, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

All the time lol


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 21, 2020)

i _just_ saw you


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)

i think this is my first time seeing you :0


----------



## Clock (May 21, 2020)

Seeing you a lot!


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 22, 2020)

Yep


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Yea!


----------



## Enxssi (May 22, 2020)

yeehaw partner


----------



## Clock (May 22, 2020)

Yep lol


----------



## Hikari (May 22, 2020)

sí


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Kelpcey (May 22, 2020)

I've seen you~


----------



## Dormire (May 22, 2020)

Haven't seen you qvq


----------



## ShadowDire (May 22, 2020)

Yes I have! ^_^


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

Only saw you once and that was today.


----------



## seularin (May 22, 2020)

saw u here


----------



## Clock (May 22, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

A lot


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 22, 2020)

Uh-huh


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)

yepp


----------



## seularin (May 22, 2020)

everyday


----------



## Midoriya (May 22, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Emzy (May 22, 2020)

now i have c:


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Loubelle (May 22, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Rosewater (May 22, 2020)

I've seen you


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 22, 2020)

haven't seen you before


----------



## biibii (May 22, 2020)

i have not seen u my good sire


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Yep


----------



## seularin (May 22, 2020)

yehp


----------



## KatBunny (May 22, 2020)

Nope.


----------



## seularin (May 22, 2020)

no--but now i have


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Yep


----------



## seularin (May 22, 2020)

ye s


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

Maybe


----------



## seularin (May 22, 2020)

here yes


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Definitely


----------



## seularin (May 22, 2020)

you're a regular my guy


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 22, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## seularin (May 22, 2020)

yeah :'D


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Rosewater (May 22, 2020)

Always lol


----------



## seularin (May 22, 2020)

yes!!


----------



## Luciaaaa (May 22, 2020)

Yep! Seen you around


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Recently ye


----------



## Mello (May 22, 2020)

Never


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

I swear you have... But ok?

Yea


----------



## Clock (May 22, 2020)

Always


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Yeppp


----------



## Fye (May 22, 2020)

everywhere! (esp the museum!)


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> everywhere! (esp the museum!)


I haven't realized how much I posted there til you mentioned it lol

And yep!


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

Yup


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Yea!


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)

yess


----------



## Lavamaize (May 22, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)

I don't think so until today.


----------



## Flyffel (May 23, 2020)

Kinda...? >^<


----------



## Clock (May 23, 2020)

Haven't see you much


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 23, 2020)

𝚢𝚎𝚜


----------



## Emzy (May 23, 2020)

i think so?


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)

Maybe once


----------



## Rubombee (May 23, 2020)

Oh I don't remember seeing you before :0

Edit: ninja'd, @/Jirachi100 of course i've seen you haha


----------



## namiieco (May 23, 2020)

I think I have!


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 23, 2020)

𝚒'𝚖 𝚗𝚘𝚝 𝚜𝚞𝚛𝚎 𝚒 𝚑𝚊𝚟𝚎


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)

Ofc I have XD


----------



## Rubombee (May 23, 2020)

I think I've seen you a few times today for the first time! hope this sentence somewhat makes sense


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 23, 2020)

No! Nice to meet ya! <3


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 23, 2020)

I’ve seen you a few times.


----------



## Blink. (May 23, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## ecstasy (May 23, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

yep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 23, 2020)

Yep, no brainer.


----------



## ecstasy (May 23, 2020)

Yea


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

yep


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (May 23, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 23, 2020)

𝚒 𝚝𝚑𝚒𝚗𝚔 𝚜𝚘?


----------



## Peter (May 23, 2020)

Nope -- but you're pretty new so I guess that's why.


----------



## LunaRover (May 23, 2020)

Nope but i'ma noob


----------



## ecstasy (May 23, 2020)

Kinda


----------



## LunaRover (May 23, 2020)

yes


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

hmm i don’t think so?


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)

Yez


----------



## ecstasy (May 23, 2020)

Like only today


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Darcy94x (May 24, 2020)

Yessssss


----------



## Clock (May 24, 2020)

Yep


----------



## driftwoodisle (May 24, 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## Flyffel (May 24, 2020)

no


----------



## Clock (May 24, 2020)

I think so?


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)

Yes


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

yep


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## LunaRover (May 24, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Rubombee (May 24, 2020)

A few times! Your custom title made me smile, thank you :'3


----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

Yea


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

always


----------



## cloudmask (May 24, 2020)

very much so


----------



## ACNH_walnut (May 24, 2020)

Seen you a couple times


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

saw you for the first time today


----------



## ACNH_walnut (May 24, 2020)

I’ve seen you over 10 times not joking


----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

A lot recently


----------



## ACNH_walnut (May 24, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> A lot recently


Same I’ve seen you quite a lot


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 24, 2020)

ACNH_walnut said:


> Same I’ve seen you quite a lot


Who R u?


----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

You're everywhere o-o


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 24, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> You're everywhere o-o


same with you


----------



## Antonio (May 24, 2020)

I have seen you before!!


----------



## salem_ (May 24, 2020)

ive def seen u like everywhere


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 24, 2020)

salem_ said:


> im def seen u like everywhere


I keep seeing you


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (May 24, 2020)

I remember you as the Hopkins guy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 24, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> I remember you as the Hopkins guy


I've never seen you (also I'm female just in case you didn't mean that gender neutrally)


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 24, 2020)

yeah!!! i see u around


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 24, 2020)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> yeah!!! i see u around


Never seen you? Maybe I don't pay too much attention to users?


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (May 24, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I've never seen you (also I'm female just in case you didn't mean that gender neutrally)


My bad! I made an assumption.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 24, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> My bad! I made an assumption.


It's fine I had a feeling this would happen as Hopkins is a boy


----------



## Hikari (May 24, 2020)

strangely not! hopkin's pretty cute tho!


----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

Recently yes


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 24, 2020)

You've made nearly the amount of post I have and I joined in 2013 so yeah


----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> You've made nearly the amount of post I have and I joined in 2013 so yeah


I don't have a life ok

And yes


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

i see you more than my parents


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 24, 2020)

xara said:


> i see you more than my parents


Oop. Also I see u everywhere more than my dad


----------



## Clock (May 24, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

yep


----------



## Llunavale (May 24, 2020)

whoa


----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

Sometimes


----------



## Mick (May 24, 2020)

I've seen you a few times I think


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 24, 2020)

I've seen you before.


----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

I see you all the time


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

yess


----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

Yep


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 24, 2020)

yes!


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

hmm i believe i’ve only seen you a few times ;;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 24, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Aus (May 24, 2020)

yep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 24, 2020)

Nope


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

yep


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 25, 2020)

Yep yep


----------



## seularin (May 25, 2020)

few times


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

Maybe


----------



## ecstasy (May 25, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Clock (May 25, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## seularin (May 25, 2020)

yes


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## ACNH_walnut (May 25, 2020)

Yes I see you quite a lot


----------



## Emzy (May 25, 2020)

nop :3


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

hhng i don’t think so


----------



## salem_ (May 25, 2020)

totally!


----------



## Mick (May 25, 2020)

I don't remember seeing you, sorry


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Rosewater (May 25, 2020)

Yaa


----------



## moonbox (May 25, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Clock (May 25, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

yes


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 25, 2020)

Ye


----------



## ecstasy (May 25, 2020)

Yea


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

all day everyday


----------



## Ichiban (May 25, 2020)

looks like it


----------



## moonbox (May 26, 2020)

ye


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

I don't recognize you.


----------



## Clock (May 26, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Zander (May 26, 2020)

nope


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

I don't think so.


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 26, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Emzy (May 26, 2020)

yup!


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

Yez


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

All the time


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

Same for you ma'am


----------



## LuvDolphin (May 26, 2020)

Yep read your dating villager story 
10/10


----------



## Clock (May 26, 2020)

I think I’ve seen you or maybe you changed your pfp.


----------



## seularin (May 26, 2020)

mhm


----------



## Rubombee (May 26, 2020)

Yes, I've definitely seen your pfp before :D


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

yep


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2020)

Of course


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2020)

You're everywhere man


----------



## xara (May 29, 2020)

you’re also everywhere


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 29, 2020)

So are you


----------



## seularin (May 29, 2020)

seen that sig


----------



## Ichiban (May 29, 2020)

very famous


----------



## Emzy (May 29, 2020)

i dont think ive seen you?


----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Ichiban (May 29, 2020)

in the basement yeah


----------



## seularin (May 29, 2020)

ofc


----------



## lieryl (May 29, 2020)

love you wife <3


----------



## seularin (May 29, 2020)

akhshs hug me


----------



## Blink. (May 29, 2020)

Famous indeed ╮ (. ❛ ᴗ ❛.) ╭


----------



## seularin (May 29, 2020)

vvv famous  im your fan


----------



## Rosewater (May 29, 2020)

Yee


----------



## Saskia (May 29, 2020)

nope


----------



## Elov (May 29, 2020)

nooo


----------



## Ichiban (May 29, 2020)

don't recognize u


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Kurb (May 29, 2020)

yep


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (May 29, 2020)

I recognize the avatar!


----------



## Rosewater (May 29, 2020)

I've seen you


----------



## Mick (May 29, 2020)

Of course


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Blink. (May 29, 2020)

In the basement for sure <:


----------



## Ichiban (May 29, 2020)

maybe


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

No, I don’t know you


----------



## moonbox (May 29, 2020)

yes


----------



## Loubelle (May 29, 2020)

I don't think I've seen you :c


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2020)

Yea


----------



## moonbox (May 29, 2020)

yee


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (May 29, 2020)

Yes because both our islands are called Usagi


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2020)

Yep! I know you as the bunny guy


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

Yep! O’Hare is the man.


----------



## salem_ (May 29, 2020)

OFC


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

A QUEEN WYM


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2020)

Yezzz


----------



## Ichiban (May 29, 2020)

ye


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (May 29, 2020)

Hmm nope, but now I will remember you!


----------



## seularin (May 29, 2020)

yehp


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2020)

Yes


----------



## seularin (May 29, 2020)

u were the first on who greeted me here <3


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

Yes! I've seen you around.


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 29, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## Jikyul (May 29, 2020)

i have once ;; !!


----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)

Haven't seen you before


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Hello again


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

You're... everywhere.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 30, 2020)

i commented on the thread u made about guessing the person above you's appearance!!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 30, 2020)

I feel like I should remember you, did you change your name?


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

I see you a lot now


----------



## necrofantasia (May 30, 2020)

you seem like a celebrity
basically yes


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

ive seen you once so eh


----------



## moonbox (May 30, 2020)

I don't think so


----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 30, 2020)

yuh


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

sorta


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Yea


----------



## necrofantasia (May 30, 2020)

yep


----------



## Emzy (May 30, 2020)

yis!!


----------



## Rubombee (May 30, 2020)

Ah yes, I've definitely seen you around! You've got a cute avatar & sig :D


----------



## Seastar (May 30, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## xara (May 31, 2020)

yep


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 31, 2020)

Y e s


----------



## biksoka (May 31, 2020)

Yes definitely


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Ichiban (May 31, 2020)

yes


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Rosewater (May 31, 2020)

_Never_


----------



## Cutesy (May 31, 2020)

yes


----------



## Rosewater (May 31, 2020)

A couple times


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Rubombee (May 31, 2020)

Most definitely! You seem to enjoy the Basement a lot :3


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2020)

Yep! I even see you click like on a few of my posts.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 31, 2020)

im not sure if ive seen u around


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Yez


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

yeaaaa


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

i see you very often


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

yes


----------



## Ichiban (May 31, 2020)

yes


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Yeosin (May 31, 2020)

nop


----------



## Maiana (May 31, 2020)

yes


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

sorta kinda


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Yezzzz


----------



## Opal (May 31, 2020)

Yep


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 31, 2020)

i saw you for the first time today i think


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2020)

Y e s


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 1, 2020)

yessir


----------



## sigh (Jun 1, 2020)

yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 1, 2020)

yes


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 1, 2020)

yup


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Emzy (Jun 2, 2020)

nopp


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2020)

yep!!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Flyffel (Jun 2, 2020)

Yesss


----------



## Kurb (Jun 2, 2020)

not really


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Yes


----------



## salem_ (Jun 2, 2020)

saw u a couple of time!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 2, 2020)

definitely seen you a lot


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 2, 2020)

Seen you a couple times


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 2, 2020)

maybe


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 2, 2020)

Yup


----------



## zenni (Jun 2, 2020)

No but hi! Nice to meet you


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 2, 2020)

Kinda?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 2, 2020)

yes


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)

ya hi


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2020)

yep hewwo


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 3, 2020)

I see you alot


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Kinda?


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Neb (Jun 3, 2020)

Lots of times.


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2020)

i don’t think so


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jun 3, 2020)

I see you a bunch of times every day, lol


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 3, 2020)

Well, I saw you tonight, so ya!


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 3, 2020)

I think so.


----------



## zenni (Jun 3, 2020)

I recognize that avatar! So cute <3


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2020)

Never seen you before!  Hello!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jun 3, 2020)

Yep. Quite alot


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 3, 2020)

yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 3, 2020)

yep


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Yez


----------



## zenni (Jun 3, 2020)

yee that O'Hare pic and palm tree sig is memorable


----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jun 3, 2020)

Maybe? I'm the Walker Advocate, and I take my job seriously, by getting Resetti Warnings.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

I don't believe I've seen you before.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

All. The. Time.


----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jun 3, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> All. The. Time.


Right back 'Atcha, Bud


----------



## Blink. (Jun 3, 2020)

A new challenger appears


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Yez


----------



## Blink. (Jun 3, 2020)

hi Sugaryy c:

Yes, indeed


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 3, 2020)

yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

a lot


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Recently yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 3, 2020)

yesssss


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

I see you every once in awhile...


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Neb (Jun 3, 2020)

A few times


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

First time seeing you. Hi!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 3, 2020)

Only from this thread lol
First time I've seen the updated Nook Icon on the little bonus flavor collectibles for the forum, though. It's really cute


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 3, 2020)

I don't think so-
Nice to meet you!


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

ya


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Yep


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

yes 
👁👁


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Recently


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

a lot


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Yes many times owo


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 4, 2020)

i havent been in the basement recently who are you


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Skskkskk im garbage


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2020)

i’ve seen you a bit recently lol


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Samez


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

I don't think so, hello!


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Heyo!


----------



## sigh (Jun 4, 2020)

i think so, heya


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

U has bootiful pfp


----------



## Hay (Jun 4, 2020)

Ive seen you once c:


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Le same


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Recently yes


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Yaazz


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Recently


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

I’ve seen you quite a bit!!


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Samez


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

hi again


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Haiii


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Yo


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hey


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Let me sleep


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

No (also yes)


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

I wish to dead

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

It alsmost 3 am


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Almost 2*


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

No 3 in my timezone

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

See


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

YES!! SLEEP!!!!


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Thank u


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Noo stay awake
I'm joking go to bed bro


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

ᵗʸ ᵍⁿ


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Yes, goodnight. Rest well!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Anyway yes ur famous


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Flyffel (Jun 4, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Yee


----------



## Flyffel (Jun 4, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

yess


----------



## Elov (Jun 4, 2020)

yupp


----------



## Flyffel (Jun 4, 2020)

No?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 4, 2020)

I got tangy from you lol yep


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

Yeah everywhere


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Mick (Jun 4, 2020)

For sure


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

we've traded like 3 times so yeah


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Ye!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Definitely


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Yes if you don’t recognize me I changed my username


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 4, 2020)

I recognize that gif, so ye I've seen ya.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

yupp


----------



## Kailah (Jun 5, 2020)

yes ive seen you~~


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

I think once, or you changed your pfp


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

definitely


----------



## xara (Jun 5, 2020)

a bit recently aha


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 5, 2020)

yuh


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 5, 2020)

Think so yeah


----------



## Zerous (Jun 5, 2020)

I think you changed your pfp, but yeah pretty sure


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Yeah. Oh, Bob is gone.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Zerous (Jun 5, 2020)

yea


----------



## Emzy (Jun 5, 2020)

Nopp


----------



## zenni (Jun 5, 2020)

yes <3 Hi you


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 5, 2020)

sure


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

yup


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2020)

Yus


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Blink. (Jun 5, 2020)

yes~


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 5, 2020)

yess


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Yea!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Of course


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Everywhere


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 5, 2020)

Very much so


----------



## Flyffel (Jun 5, 2020)

Yep c:


----------



## Kurb (Jun 5, 2020)

not really, no


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 5, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Yez


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes


----------



## salem_ (Jun 5, 2020)

mmmmm im no sure i saw u around yet!


----------



## Mick (Jun 5, 2020)

I have seen you several times


----------



## Zerous (Jun 5, 2020)

Nope


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

new to me


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

yaaa


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 6, 2020)

ya


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Emzy (Jun 6, 2020)

ofc~


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2020)

Yus


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2020)

yep c:


----------



## Flyffel (Jun 6, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)

Yes


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)

yes~~


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 7, 2020)

Yup


----------



## zenni (Jun 7, 2020)

I know you! Look at your snazzy collectible lineup <3


----------



## Emzy (Jun 7, 2020)

I see ur adorable character everywhere <333


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Mick (Jun 7, 2020)

Dunno if I ever saw you outside the basement but I admit that I also don't leave it often

(yes)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2020)

always lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 7, 2020)

100%


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)

ya


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

You're everywhere


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

you too


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

yesssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

yes


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

yup


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)

yes


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 7, 2020)

nope  sorry


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Maybe once or twice...?


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

all the time lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Same for you


----------



## PugLovex (Jun 8, 2020)

i just saw you 2 minutes ago


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

PugLovex said:


> i just saw you 2 minutes ago


I saw your pfp well browsing the forums so... FAMOUS


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Recently


----------



## Mick (Jun 8, 2020)

I have never seen that name, sorry 

(Still yes, of course)


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

Never heard of tbh


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

Seeing you a bit more!


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

HEHEHEH IM EVERYWHERE
I see you ALOT XD


----------



## Mick (Jun 8, 2020)

Mknts tea said:


> Never heard of tbh



Ah that's alright, never seen you either, welcome to your second week on the forums


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

Welp welcome to your millionth year xD


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

yep owo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## LuvDolphin (Jun 8, 2020)

Sadly no, you seem like a cool human :[


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

not in this board at least


----------



## Emzy (Jun 8, 2020)

i love ur sig everytime i see it


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

yep owo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Yes


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 8, 2020)

yuh


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 8, 2020)

Nope, never seen you. Your profile picture is cool tho


----------



## Emzy (Jun 8, 2020)

yuppp i think ive seen u in the basement


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 8, 2020)

yes!<3


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

all the time lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Yes


----------



## salem_ (Jun 8, 2020)

i think it's my first time meeting you!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 8, 2020)

I don't think I've seen you. Love Ur pfp tho it's cute and cool at the same time XD


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Dio (Jun 8, 2020)

Very famous! You always say hi to new members which is so nice of you ^_^


----------



## salem_ (Jun 8, 2020)

met you lately and im seeing ur animated icon alot around!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

perhaps


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

I thought I hadn’t at first but I was wrong I have seen you before


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 9, 2020)

yes~


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2020)

I don't think so.


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2020)

haven’t seen you in a bit but yes!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Yep


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Yeet


----------



## Zerous (Jun 9, 2020)

I don't think so


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 9, 2020)

nope


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

Yes


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 9, 2020)

no i havent really seen you around


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 9, 2020)

i remember you from years ago, doubt you remember me though lol


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

yes


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 9, 2020)

yessir


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 9, 2020)

maybe


----------



## sweetpoffin (Jun 9, 2020)

i remember you from your signature (which i love btw)


----------



## ryuk (Jun 10, 2020)

i don’t think i’ve ever seen you around but heyo


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Yeet


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 10, 2020)

yup


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 10, 2020)

Yeppers


----------



## sarosephie (Jun 10, 2020)

No, never xD


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Nope


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 10, 2020)

ofc


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2020)

Never seen you before!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2020)

too famous


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2020)

Yup


----------



## xTech (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2020)

Never seen you before either!


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2020)

i think i remember you on the punchy thread


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 10, 2020)

yups


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2020)

always


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Neb (Jun 11, 2020)

How could I forget that Claude pfp?


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 11, 2020)

I don't think so


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2020)

maybe? your user looks familiar aha


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

Of course


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 11, 2020)

Yess


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 11, 2020)

somewhat


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 11, 2020)

I've seen you a bit.


----------



## xTech (Jun 11, 2020)

Definitely


----------



## Wildtown (Jun 11, 2020)

nope never


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 11, 2020)

nope


----------



## applesauc3 (Jun 11, 2020)

No!


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 11, 2020)

I don't think i have


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 11, 2020)

Ofc


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

ehhhh


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 11, 2020)

I could never forget Kurb!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes yes


----------



## Neb (Jun 11, 2020)

Yup


----------



## salem_ (Jun 11, 2020)

first time seeing you!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

A few times?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 11, 2020)

yep


----------



## Neb (Jun 11, 2020)

Occasionally


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

All the time


----------



## FishHead (Jun 11, 2020)

Not at all.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Izuku Midoriya said:


> Yes


I know you for acknowledging everyone's birthday by wishing them a happy birthday. I appreciate the dedication you put towards that. It's very sweet and wholesome of you.


----------



## Neb (Jun 12, 2020)

Don’t believe so


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 12, 2020)

Hm, I might have. Not sure.


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 12, 2020)

I've seen you around.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Yep! You made my sig ^^


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2020)

Yep


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 12, 2020)

Yep, hello again lol


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Yep!!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 12, 2020)

Yup ^^


----------



## Kurb (Jun 12, 2020)

yeah sorta


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 12, 2020)

yup definitely 

i was around way more now its just really hard for me to get on here now but thats a long story


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 12, 2020)

very much so


----------



## salem_ (Jun 12, 2020)

oh yeah that punchy


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 12, 2020)

New to me so hello!~


----------



## salem_ (Jun 12, 2020)

aaa new to me as well so hello there!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 12, 2020)

Now you are famous!

adorable line up btw


----------



## salem_ (Jun 12, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Now you are famous!
> 
> adorable line up btw


i guess youre famous too, now 
aww ty!!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 12, 2020)

I've definitely seen you a bit


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 12, 2020)

yeah i remember you


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 12, 2020)

Yaaaaassss, I was looking at your art earlier today n.n


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 12, 2020)

Never seen you


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 12, 2020)

yeah!!!


----------



## Neb (Jun 12, 2020)

Haven’t seen you before


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Recently seeing you more


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 13, 2020)

You changed your avatar, but I know you!


----------



## vixened (Jun 13, 2020)

never seen you before


----------



## sleepless (Jun 13, 2020)

hello stranger


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Once


----------



## milktae (Jun 13, 2020)

couple times


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Nope


----------



## vixened (Jun 13, 2020)

seen you a few times


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

New to me!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

This is the first time I've seen you so unfortunately no :C


----------



## milktae (Jun 13, 2020)

I think I saw you once


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

I've never seen you before


----------



## Luxsama (Jun 13, 2020)

yup


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

Somewhat


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Definitely


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2020)

yes mam


----------



## Mushy. (Jun 13, 2020)

I've seen you around.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)

Never seen you before!


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)

yes sir!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Yes


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 14, 2020)

I think so


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

slightly


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Yup


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jun 14, 2020)

mMMMM I think so???


----------



## Neb (Jun 14, 2020)

First time


----------



## nintendoanna (Jun 15, 2020)

nope


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 15, 2020)

Nope, don't think I have.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2020)

you already know the answer to this one lmAo


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

yea


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Of course


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2020)

always


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

yep, always on at night tho, should probably try sleeping


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Mick (Jun 16, 2020)

I obviously recognise you but I can't say I ever saw you outside the basement haha


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 16, 2020)

I feel like I should know you, but I can't recall if we've met before.
I'm sorry


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Babo (Jun 16, 2020)

Nope


----------



## seularin (Jun 16, 2020)

omg hi owo


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2020)

Yez


----------



## Babo (Jun 16, 2020)

Yez now


seularin said:


> omg hi owo


rin my mood is destroyed today halp ;-;


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

I see you a bit


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 16, 2020)

ye


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 17, 2020)

yaaa


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

yes


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 18, 2020)

yeah buddy!!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)

yes ;;


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 18, 2020)

hehe yes !!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)

yes mam


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Mmhm


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

no


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Yeah Please tell me the Octoling didn't just now make me unrecognizable lol


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

yes


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

I see your signature all the time so yes!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Yep


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 18, 2020)

Seen you a lot, especially lately.


----------



## sleepless (Jun 18, 2020)

i haven't seen you before, hello!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Aisland (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi! I don't think I've seen you before!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

nope


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 18, 2020)

I’ve seen you around a lot


----------



## Corrie (Jun 18, 2020)

I've seen you before!


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 19, 2020)

Definitely


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 19, 2020)

yes


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

I've seen you alot


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

y e s


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

You are everywhere


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

no u


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

You too


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

Read my reply to your profile


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

Yep :v


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

My best friend ngl


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

You guys are my freinds oki


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

woohoo : D
ninja'd

nononono


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

still my best friend


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

hola amiga


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 19, 2020)

who


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

sell the helium and make money (i see you pretty often)


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm never being gacha girl again
I'm pretty sure


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

stop with the gacha girl thing

i see you too much


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

NAH I SEE YOU TO MUCH


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 19, 2020)

who are you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

yep i see you


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

Yep ^^


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

What is being ninjad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

It's when your going to reply to something but somebody replies before you do


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

Oh thanks that happens to me all the time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

Cadycat said:


> I NEED ANEWERS


i just told you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 19, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> i just told you


Ik you ninjad me though so I didnt see


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

LOL YOU GOT NINJAD


i see you TOO much


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

No I see you to much

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020

Let's blow up happy homes again


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

why are you here


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Hello Sugaryy


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm everywhere


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

That didn't answer if you know me.

Also yes


----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jun 19, 2020)

*Grabs Popcorn*


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

Yep your in my friend group


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

*Runs around*


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

yes you are, but not for the reason you think


----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jun 19, 2020)

Kurb said:


> yes you are, but not for the reason you think


LMAOOOO


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

haven't seen you anywhere but the group chat


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

When you realize this was posted in 2008 (my signature but confused)


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

Cadycat said:


> When you realize this was posted in 2008 (my signature but confused)


please stay on topic


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes this thread is just the same people over and over


----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jun 19, 2020)

Cadycat said:


> Yes this thread is just the same people over and over


And who's the cause of that?
let's see...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

What?

Also yes


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes definitely 

i dont wanna go offline help me T^T


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

Same and bo never seen you


----------



## xTech (Jun 19, 2020)

Ooh I've never seen you before!


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

I've never seen you before this is strange btw becuase I'm everywhere


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

i see you way too much


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

yep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

y e s


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

y e p


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

y e s


----------



## zenni (Jun 19, 2020)

No but hello!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 19, 2020)

i love your title and profile picture but I don't have a clue who you are


----------



## xTech (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes :^)


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

Yep recently


----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jun 19, 2020)

Yeah, the person that just  trolled me


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Yep


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Dude_Skillz said:


> Yeah, the person that just  trolled me


It wasn't my idea

And ye


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

Hello again


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Henlo friend


----------



## zenni (Jun 20, 2020)

Nice to meet you
wait JK are you the one with the ohare profile a while back


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

zenni said:


> Nice to meet you
> wait JK are you the one with the ohare profile a while back


Y e p I am

And yez


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

yep!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 20, 2020)

Yes btw I'm staying I checked my profile for what i thought was the last time avd i felt bad


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

uh who're you


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 20, 2020)

Yes recently


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 20, 2020)

hello my child we meet again


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

yep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 20, 2020)

y e s


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 20, 2020)

maybe


----------



## serudesu (Jun 20, 2020)

I've seen you a couple times.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 20, 2020)

w h o are you


----------



## serudesu (Jun 20, 2020)

im not sure, 

who are you o:


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

Yes


----------



## serudesu (Jun 20, 2020)

yes everywhere


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 20, 2020)

I actually haven't seen you before I think.


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Corrie (Jun 21, 2020)

Definitely!


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)

yes!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2020)

Ya


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 21, 2020)

sure


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Luxsama (Jun 21, 2020)

yuuppp


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Kinda


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## xTech (Jun 22, 2020)

Very much so.


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 22, 2020)

probably


----------



## seularin (Jun 22, 2020)

maybe


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

Yes


----------



## seularin (Jun 22, 2020)

yeup


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 22, 2020)

I don't remember seeing you before.


----------



## seularin (Jun 22, 2020)

havent seen you b4


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 22, 2020)

Obvs a celeb here~


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 22, 2020)

Seen you a lot lately.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 22, 2020)

One of my favorite faces!~


----------



## seularin (Jun 22, 2020)

ikonik


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2020)

Yep


----------



## seularin (Jun 22, 2020)

ofc midoriya is famous


----------



## Kurb (Jun 22, 2020)

mmm sorta


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 23, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 23, 2020)

A celebrity


----------



## seularin (Jun 23, 2020)

nice sigs


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 23, 2020)

no you're new to me but YAY FELLOW KEROPPI FAN!!!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 23, 2020)

Yeye


----------



## seularin (Jun 23, 2020)

may i have ur autograph


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 23, 2020)

I don't know am I? Probably for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)

Hmmm yeah I've seen you


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Ninja’d yes
Always, congrats on the egg btw!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 23, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Ninja’d yes
> Always, congrats on the egg btw!


Thanks! I love my little eggy,,


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 23, 2020)

Yep, one of my many good friends!

Ninja'd but still


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 23, 2020)

Ninja'd?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Ninja'd?


it means someone posts before you see it and you have to edit your post :>


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 23, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> it means someone posts before you see it and you have to edit your post :>


oooooh. :33


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> oooooh. :33



You are part of Ohare01 clique, but I never seen you before, nice to make your acquaintance


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 23, 2020)

I am yes! I can't say I've seen you but hello! :33


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 23, 2020)

Yep! Today, actually, though you may have changed your pfp.


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)

Of course


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

always


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Always as well


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 23, 2020)

Yepp!


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 23, 2020)

Definitely!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 23, 2020)

Yep! ^^


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

yes!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 23, 2020)

Indeed!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 23, 2020)

Yeye


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

yep! i swear every time i see you, you have a new avatar lmaoo


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm indecisive lmao

And yea


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Always


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Mary (Jun 23, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Yes


Yup, I always mentally say “plus ultra” in my head when I see your name


----------



## Neb (Jun 24, 2020)

Ya


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 24, 2020)

About 10 times at least.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Yea


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 24, 2020)

Hmm, mayhaps.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

_m ä y h a p s_


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 24, 2020)

I've seen you before. Interestingly we both joined on March 2nd (though I don't know how you made 5600+ posts in less than 4 months).


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I've seen you before. Interestingly we both joined on March 2nd (though I don't know how you made 5600+ posts in less than 4 months).


_bruh idk either I need a life_

and yes


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

yeah lmao


----------



## Ciary (Jun 24, 2020)

I've seen you a lot! love the boo and the avi ^_^


----------



## Clock (Jun 24, 2020)

Pretty much


----------



## Zerous (Jun 24, 2020)

yea


----------



## Babo (Jun 24, 2020)

Yuuup


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Ciary (Jun 24, 2020)

5600 posts! How have I not seen you until today?


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

i’ve seen you a bit lately!


----------



## duckvely (Jun 24, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

nah, at leaSt not here


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Yeye


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 24, 2020)

Yes I've seen you quite a bit lately. I finally know what that cat is from!


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

yes!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Ye


----------



## xTech (Jun 24, 2020)

Indubitably


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

of course!


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 24, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Yea


----------



## hestu (Jun 24, 2020)

No sorry ;(


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Nope


----------



## Zerous (Jun 24, 2020)

yep


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

occasionally ;;


----------



## Zerous (Jun 24, 2020)

for sure


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Clock (Jun 24, 2020)

Always


----------



## seularin (Jun 24, 2020)

yessir


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

yes!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 25, 2020)

Everywhere


----------



## Clock (Jun 25, 2020)

Yeah same


----------



## Corrie (Jun 25, 2020)

Sadly no :C


----------



## Ciary (Jun 25, 2020)

6000 posts and still!
apparently you are very active
but nope  I haven't seen you before
Cute pfp and sig though ^_^


----------



## Neb (Jun 25, 2020)

Don’t believe so.


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Ciary (Jun 25, 2020)

yes, a few times
especially in the game music thread!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 25, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Zerous (Jun 25, 2020)

yep


----------



## Ciary (Jun 25, 2020)

yes


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 25, 2020)

yes!
I remember seeing u around

edit: ninja'd, no ive never seen u


----------



## Clock (Jun 25, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Zerous (Jun 25, 2020)

i think you just changed your avi but yeah definitely


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 25, 2020)

Yeah, every once in awhile.


----------



## xTech (Jun 25, 2020)

Mega famous!


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Clock (Jun 25, 2020)

Always


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 25, 2020)

yes


----------



## Zerous (Jun 25, 2020)

yeah


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 25, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## Ciary (Jun 25, 2020)

oh yeah, taiga!
I've seen you around


----------



## Zerous (Jun 25, 2020)

i've seen you recently


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

Seen you twice. so, maybe not


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 25, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Zerous (Jun 25, 2020)

yep


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Mick (Jun 25, 2020)

Apparently we traded 5 years ago so how could I say no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 25, 2020)

Not sure?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 25, 2020)

kinda


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 25, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Kurb (Jun 25, 2020)

yees


----------



## Clock (Jun 25, 2020)

Yes


----------



## xTech (Jun 25, 2020)

Unquestionably!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 25, 2020)

I've seen you a few times!


----------



## Clock (Jun 25, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Clock (Jun 26, 2020)

Always


----------



## Ciary (Jun 26, 2020)

wait ... I've seen you before but ... did you change your pfp again?


----------



## xTech (Jun 26, 2020)

I don't think i've seen you before :v


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 26, 2020)

not really


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2020)

yepp


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 26, 2020)

Yes ofc


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 26, 2020)

OBVIOUSLY!!!!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)

Your user title is familiar, but that's it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 26, 2020)

y e s


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 26, 2020)

heck yea~


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 26, 2020)

your tbt scares me

anyways yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 26, 2020)

Ofc! My best forum friend


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 26, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Ofc! My best forum friend


----------



## Mick (Jun 26, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 26, 2020)

ye


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 26, 2020)

Once again yess


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 26, 2020)

y e s


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 26, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Clock (Jun 26, 2020)

Pretty much


----------



## xara (Jun 27, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Neb (Jun 27, 2020)

Lots of times


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## xara (Jun 27, 2020)

yes sir ;u;


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 27, 2020)

Yes, xara is the most popular ghost here.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Of course c:


----------



## xara (Jun 27, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2020)

yep


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2020)

I've known you forever so yes ofc


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

I see your happy face all over the place!~


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Yep


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

O'hare, over there, and there and there.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 27, 2020)

yes


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2020)

hell yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

Deku is Plus Ultra famous here!


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 27, 2020)

Yes, you really like sheep


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Yep! Fellow bunny fan


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Always ofc


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 27, 2020)

yea buddy~


----------



## xara (Jun 28, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Zerous (Jun 28, 2020)

yea


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Clock (Jun 28, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Ciary (Jun 28, 2020)

Yes, although mostly in this subforum


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Kinda


----------



## xara (Jun 28, 2020)

yes ma’am


----------



## Ciary (Jun 28, 2020)

many times ^_^


----------



## Neb (Jun 28, 2020)

Quite often recently.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2020)

Y e s


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2020)

hello wife 10

(yes)


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 28, 2020)

Hello (i forgot which one you are for me bc i have 39 but im just going to take a guess and say-) wife 28


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

i’ve never been in a marriage with almost 30 spouses before

but yes, since i’m one of your wives lmao


----------



## tokkio (Jun 29, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

Sometimes


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

yea


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

A true meme legend around here


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Ciary (Jun 29, 2020)

Who are you?

No joking. Yes! A lot!


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 29, 2020)

I don't think I've seen you.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 29, 2020)

haven't seen you at all


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Yep


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 29, 2020)

I think so


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 29, 2020)

I don't think i've seen u around much


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

hell yeah


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Ciary (Jun 29, 2020)

saint elmo's fire girl!

yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

Only the most famous Rabbit love this side of the milky way!~


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 29, 2020)

no ive never seen u


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

lmaoo ninja’d but it’s still a yes


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

damnn look at that new avatar

yeah still the same xara


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)

All the time


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

heck yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Yep


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 29, 2020)

Yes ma’am


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

You are a meme now


----------



## Neb (Jun 29, 2020)

Yup


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 30, 2020)

I think so.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 30, 2020)

Never seen you


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 30, 2020)

Big yes


----------



## xara (Jun 30, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

yep


----------



## Clock (Jun 30, 2020)

Yes always


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

ye


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 30, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Neb (Jun 30, 2020)

Ya


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 30, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 30, 2020)

ye


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 1, 2020)

yes


----------



## xara (Jul 1, 2020)

yepp


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 1, 2020)

Of course.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 1, 2020)

Yepperdoodles.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2020)

Ofc


----------



## Ciary (Jul 1, 2020)

totoro destroyer!
yes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Maybe


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 1, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Ciary (Jul 1, 2020)

yes! congrats on finding raymond again ^_^


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 1, 2020)

Think so.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Ciary (Jul 1, 2020)

*nods*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

Yes of course


----------



## xara (Jul 1, 2020)

yepp


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 1, 2020)

Yesss


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

Yes


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 1, 2020)

You were the one with the Lolly icon right?


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

Yea, but I changed it again


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 1, 2020)

yea boi


----------



## lemonzboy (Jul 1, 2020)

pretty sure


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 1, 2020)

don't recognize u sorry


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 1, 2020)

Yes, mostly because of your sig!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2020)

Yep, mainly cause of your title


----------



## Clock (Jul 2, 2020)

Yes of course


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Ciary (Jul 2, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 2, 2020)

No...?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 2, 2020)

Yup


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 2, 2020)

yes ofc!! fricking luv ohare


----------



## xara (Jul 2, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Mick (Jul 2, 2020)

Still yes


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 3, 2020)

Only the most aclaimed clock to ever exist!


----------



## Neb (Jul 3, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 3, 2020)

Nope!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Mick (Jul 3, 2020)

Not anymore


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Yea


----------



## seularin (Jul 3, 2020)

yessir


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2020)

Infamous after that van incident.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes, but I swear they're trying to bamboozle me with all their pfp changes!!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2020)

I could have sworn you were some ancient 2013 user with 10,000 posts but apparently I was wrong.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Definitely


----------



## seularin (Jul 3, 2020)

jojo


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 3, 2020)

yeah!!!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Yep


----------



## seularin (Jul 3, 2020)

totally havent seen u


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Hmm... yes


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

yep!


----------



## seularin (Jul 4, 2020)

yeah c:


----------



## milktae (Jul 4, 2020)

of course !

I should post more


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Maybe


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Neb (Jul 4, 2020)

Ya


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

yupyup


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Of course


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

yep!


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 4, 2020)

seen you tons of times!!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

yeah


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 4, 2020)

yep


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Ofc


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

Yep


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 4, 2020)

yep


----------



## Mick (Jul 4, 2020)

yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Yep


----------



## seularin (Jul 4, 2020)

my kid’s a celebrity


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

Yes


----------



## seularin (Jul 4, 2020)

yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Y e s my mom is famous


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Yup


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

yep!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Hmmmm, mayhaps.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 5, 2020)

I've seen you hopping around!


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

of course!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 5, 2020)

The cutest Elmo punisher ever!~ 

Edit: Actually this begs the question why is Elmo being continuously set on fire? what did he do?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Yea ofc


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

yes!


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

Josuke from the future here, nah i’m still barely


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

ProbablyNotJosuke said:


> Josuke from the future here, nah i’m still barely


it means is the person above you famous on tbt
and yea kinda in the basement


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> it means is the person above you famous on tbt
> and yea kinda in the basement


ah alright i’m smooth brained

Also yes


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

i think so? your user looks familiar lmao


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

yep!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Ofc


----------



## milktae (Jul 5, 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## seularin (Jul 5, 2020)

bro we have a pm


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

ofc!


----------



## seularin (Jul 5, 2020)

i remember your animated avi LMAO


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes ofc my mom is famous


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes ofc


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

In the basement


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Clock (Jul 5, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 5, 2020)

yep


----------



## Neb (Jul 5, 2020)

That pfp is iconic.


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 5, 2020)

i dont think ive seen you before but im not sure, my memory is bad


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Yup


----------



## seularin (Jul 5, 2020)

duh


----------



## milktae (Jul 5, 2020)

yeah


----------



## seularin (Jul 5, 2020)

ofc yutas famous


----------



## Neb (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes, especially more recently.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Cha dude


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 5, 2020)

no ive never seen u before


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Maybe


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 5, 2020)

sort of


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Sidney (Jul 5, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Sidney (Jul 5, 2020)

woah im famous now 
I've seen you around too!


----------



## xara (Jul 6, 2020)

i don’t think so :0


----------



## Sidney (Jul 6, 2020)

oh nooo i'm not famous :0 i feel like i may have seen you around..


----------



## milktae (Jul 6, 2020)

I’m not really sure, I saw u a lot today though


----------



## Ciary (Jul 6, 2020)

I think so
but I am not sure because that's not the pfp I associate with that name
you changed it?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Yep


----------



## milktae (Jul 6, 2020)

yeah

i probably changed my pfp since you last saw it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 6, 2020)

Perhaps?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Yep


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 6, 2020)

o yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes we should talk more


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 6, 2020)

A new person hooray!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 6, 2020)

Yep, seen ya!


----------



## milktae (Jul 6, 2020)

yep


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

SmoochsPLH said:


> A new person hooray!


_what
am I unrecognizable ;-;
it's me Sugaryy_

and as for above yes


----------



## Midna64 (Jul 6, 2020)

I see you at least once a day ^^;  so yes!


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 6, 2020)

yes im ur biggest fan


----------



## milktae (Jul 6, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 6, 2020)

Yepperdoodles


----------



## Midna64 (Jul 6, 2020)

Never seen you :0 nice to meet you!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Literally never seen you until now


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Midna64 (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes seen you almost everything aswell!^^
I guess I'm not famous which is no surprise lol


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 6, 2020)

YOU ARE FAMOUS TO ME MIDNA THATS ALL THAT MATTERS


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Midna64 (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes! I've seen some of your polls!


chocosongee said:


> YOU ARE FAMOUS TO ME MIDNA THATS ALL THAT MATTERS


Tyty <3 You are famous to me too! But fr ask someone and they will say "Midna who?"


----------



## Ciary (Jul 6, 2020)

No but ...

new people to hug!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2020)

Yep


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Ofc


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 6, 2020)

Totally


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 6, 2020)

havent talked to u before but i see u a lot so yessss


----------



## Neb (Jul 6, 2020)

Hmm, don’t believe so.


----------



## milktae (Jul 6, 2020)

yepp


----------



## seularin (Jul 6, 2020)

arent u supposed 2 b asleep


----------



## milktae (Jul 6, 2020)

I couldn’t sleep tho


----------



## seularin (Jul 6, 2020)

go2sleep

and yes


----------



## milktae (Jul 6, 2020)

Okie 

yeah!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 6, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## seularin (Jul 6, 2020)

havent talked 2u but yeah


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## FyreNyx (Jul 6, 2020)

Noo


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Maybe a little bit.


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 6, 2020)

yep!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 6, 2020)

Yep! I haven't seen around much that recently, though.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jul 6, 2020)

Indeed


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 6, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Maybe


----------



## milktae (Jul 6, 2020)

yes


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 6, 2020)

yup


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Ofc we have a private chat


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes


----------



## milktae (Jul 6, 2020)

yea


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 6, 2020)

kinda, like the sig btw


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 6, 2020)

Yea


----------



## milktae (Jul 6, 2020)

ofc


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 6, 2020)

Yes


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 6, 2020)

Never seen you before.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2020)

Yep, one of my best friends on this forum.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 7, 2020)

Definite yes


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

Ofc


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

yes, fellow kirby


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

absolutely


----------



## Kurb (Jul 8, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 8, 2020)

Ofc


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

yesss ^^


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xara (Jul 8, 2020)

ofc


----------



## Ciary (Jul 8, 2020)

yes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

Yes ofc


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 8, 2020)

I think so, yeah :O


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

Yes


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 8, 2020)

yep lol I feel like I see u at least once a day


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Yes, but usually in this thread?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

yess


----------



## milktae (Jul 8, 2020)

yeah c:


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 8, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Neb (Jul 8, 2020)

Countless times


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

yupyup


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

Yes


----------



## xara (Jul 9, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jul 9, 2020)

Of course


----------



## seularin (Jul 9, 2020)

nope


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

Yea


----------



## xara (Jul 9, 2020)

still a yes uwu


----------



## Ciary (Jul 9, 2020)

things have changed
I haven't seen you since the last time I saw you
so no
no I have not seen you before


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

Yes


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 9, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)

Yep yep


----------



## seularin (Jul 9, 2020)

yeah


----------



## Ciary (Jul 9, 2020)

yes


----------



## seularin (Jul 9, 2020)

infamous for assassinating


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)

Hmmm yeah


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

Yes ofc


----------



## Ciary (Jul 9, 2020)

yes ^_^



seularin said:


> infamous for assassinating


what? me? but I'm a sweetheart that won't hurt a fly ^_^


----------



## seularin (Jul 9, 2020)

Ciary said:


> yes ^_^
> 
> 
> what? me? but I'm a sweetheart that won't hurt a fly ^_^





Ciary said:


> ...
> 
> so ...
> how about ...
> ...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)

Hmmm maybe


----------



## seularin (Jul 9, 2020)

basement famous


----------



## Ciary (Jul 9, 2020)

I have no idea what you're talking about.
I was just having an adult conversation about liking strawberries
... while preparing to cut cake ...
no assassination anywhere

also yeah ^_^


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)

Yup yup


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 9, 2020)

yez


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 9, 2020)

No!


----------



## milktae (Jul 9, 2020)

I always see them

but kinda


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 9, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 9, 2020)

of course


----------



## milktae (Jul 9, 2020)

yeah


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 9, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 9, 2020)

i don’t think so


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 9, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 9, 2020)

I guess


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 9, 2020)

No


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 9, 2020)

Yez


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 9, 2020)

yup


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 10, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Chinchillin' (Jul 10, 2020)

yes


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 10, 2020)

yes maam


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 10, 2020)

No, but I’m laughing at their username


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Never


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes


----------



## seularin (Jul 10, 2020)

yeah


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 10, 2020)

I haven't seen you much.


----------



## seularin (Jul 10, 2020)

who are you


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 10, 2020)

yes


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 10, 2020)

I don't think I seen you much either.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Nah fam I’ve only been here like 2 days


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Recently


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 10, 2020)

Yep


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 10, 2020)

I think I've seen you before


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Sometimes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 10, 2020)

did you change your user? your sig seems familiar

STOP NINJAING ME CLOCKWISE I KNOW YOU


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

yeahh


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Neb (Jul 10, 2020)

I lost count days ago


----------



## xara (Jul 10, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Neb (Jul 10, 2020)

Yep


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 10, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Zerous (Jul 10, 2020)

yep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Cha dude


----------



## xara (Jul 10, 2020)

ofc


----------



## Ciary (Jul 10, 2020)

hi again  
yes!


----------



## rianne (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes ~


----------



## Neb (Jul 10, 2020)

A few times


----------



## xara (Jul 10, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Zerous (Jul 10, 2020)

ye


----------



## Ciary (Jul 10, 2020)

i've seen you in places


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Zerous (Jul 10, 2020)

for sure


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 10, 2020)

yep I think so


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Recently


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 10, 2020)

No- you have 6k posts though but I never do anything on NH boards so that might be why I don't know you


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 10, 2020)

Yep


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 10, 2020)

Yep


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 10, 2020)

Yup


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 10, 2020)

I've seen you before but not that often


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 10, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

No?


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 10, 2020)

Yassss!


----------



## Zerous (Jul 10, 2020)

Don't think so


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes! 



Believe_In_Kittens said:


> Don't think so


I bought one of your collectibles    but it's ok lol


----------



## Zerous (Jul 11, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> I bought one of your collectibles    but it's ok lol


oh dear haha sorry, I didn't recognise your profile picture cause I'm too lazy to look at the rest of the profile half the time lol


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 11, 2020)

never seen you


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 11, 2020)

Ofc!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 11, 2020)

lol I’m not


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 11, 2020)

youre supposed to say if youve seen the person above you before lmao

but yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 11, 2020)

Oof I didn’t know that.
Yup I’ve seen ya around


----------



## xara (Jul 11, 2020)

yep!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 11, 2020)

yess ^^


----------



## Zerous (Jul 11, 2020)

nope sorry


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 11, 2020)

No


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

A few times


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 11, 2020)

Absolutely


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 11, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

A few times


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Clock (Jul 12, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Zerous (Jul 12, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 12, 2020)

Heck yeah


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

Definite yes


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 12, 2020)

i haven't seen you.


----------



## xara (Jul 12, 2020)

i feel like i haven’t seen you in a hot minute


----------



## Zerous (Jul 12, 2020)

for sure


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 12, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## Zerous (Jul 12, 2020)

yep


----------



## Clock (Jul 12, 2020)

Sometimes


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 12, 2020)

yesh


----------



## Zerous (Jul 12, 2020)

ye


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 12, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Clock (Jul 12, 2020)

Yes


----------



## xara (Jul 12, 2020)

yep!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 12, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

Yess


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 12, 2020)

never seen you before


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

Neither have I


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 12, 2020)

I have seen you a few times!


----------



## Zerous (Jul 12, 2020)

I've seen you once or twice


----------



## seularin (Jul 12, 2020)

yeah, tnx for the candy btw c’:


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 12, 2020)

wifey


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 12, 2020)

Yep


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 12, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 13, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Neb (Jul 13, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## milktae (Jul 13, 2020)

yes


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 13, 2020)

Seen you before (your signature's cute by the way).


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Ciary (Jul 13, 2020)

yes!


----------



## milktae (Jul 13, 2020)

yeah


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Not really
At least not here in the basement


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

Yes sir


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 13, 2020)

Sure!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

I haven’t seen you around too much


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Ofc


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 13, 2020)

Yup


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 13, 2020)

Nope


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Yep


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 13, 2020)

Yes


----------



## xara (Jul 14, 2020)

ofc!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 14, 2020)

yeppers


----------



## Ciary (Jul 14, 2020)

who are you?


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 14, 2020)

ive seen u once?


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Pretty much


----------



## Ciary (Jul 14, 2020)

yeah
still wondering where lolly went



chocosongee said:


> ive seen u once?


at least ^_^ I remember comparing you to xara


----------



## Mick (Jul 14, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jul 14, 2020)

да


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Uh yea


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Yes


----------



## xara (Jul 15, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

yep


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 15, 2020)

A couple times, yeah


----------



## Mick (Jul 15, 2020)

Yep! You can't hide behind your new profile picture


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 15, 2020)

I've def seen you a lot

especially on the yacht lolololol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes


----------



## xTech (Jul 15, 2020)

1,000,000% delaware detroit smash yes.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 15, 2020)

yes


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 15, 2020)

yup


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 15, 2020)

I almost didn't recognize you because of your pfp change .-.


----------



## Neb (Jul 15, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 15, 2020)

yeah


----------



## Clock (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 16, 2020)

Of course.


----------



## rianne (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## xara (Jul 16, 2020)

yep!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 16, 2020)

heck yea~


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 16, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Emolga59 (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Clock (Jul 16, 2020)

Sometimes


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 16, 2020)

yes


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 16, 2020)

yes birther of lil punchy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

yee


----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)

Yea


----------



## xTech (Jul 17, 2020)

Your title says no but I say yes.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 17, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Yesh


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 17, 2020)

yuh


----------



## milktae (Jul 17, 2020)

yeah


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 17, 2020)

yes


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 17, 2020)

I've seen you like twice


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 17, 2020)

I started seeing you a couple days ago.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 17, 2020)

yes


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 17, 2020)

No....?


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 17, 2020)

Don’t think i’ve seen u


----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Neb (Jul 17, 2020)

How could I not?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 17, 2020)

A few times, yeah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Yep


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 17, 2020)

Ya


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Wait who's your avatar 

Getting Harley Quinn vibes


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 17, 2020)

Idk it was cute so I used it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

:c


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 17, 2020)

Sowwy idk I just googled cool pfp and I thought this one was cute c:


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 17, 2020)

No. But I’d like to think I’m the guy with the endless amount of materials to sell, slowly racking up those TBT day by day.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Nah, I’ve seen ya a bit


----------



## xTech (Jul 17, 2020)

No I've definitely never seen you or your hammock. Oh, this hammock? This is uh.. a friend's I'm borrowing.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

I’ve seen you around...and that hammock...I’m watching you.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 18, 2020)

With certainty!


----------



## xara (Jul 18, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 18, 2020)

yes


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Yup


----------



## xara (Jul 19, 2020)

ofc


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 20, 2020)

yep


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

有名な人よ


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

sometimes I see you


----------



## xara (Jul 21, 2020)

ofc!


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Mick (Jul 21, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Yesh


----------



## seularin (Jul 21, 2020)

yeah


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes from what I’ve seen so far after my hiatus!!


----------



## xTech (Jul 21, 2020)

No but I thought you were a different Rosie for a second there


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 21, 2020)

ive seen you around


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 21, 2020)

yes


----------



## Neb (Jul 21, 2020)

はい。


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 22, 2020)

oui oui


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 22, 2020)

A lot recently


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 22, 2020)

Definitely


----------



## xara (Jul 22, 2020)

ofcc


----------



## Mick (Jul 22, 2020)

Still yes


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 22, 2020)

Yes, haven't seen you as much lately though.


----------



## Mick (Jul 22, 2020)

I've been trying to expand my presence to outside of the basement. Don't worry I still remember you

Still can't throw fireballs though, maybe I should join you more


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 22, 2020)

New to me! But not anymore~


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xara (Jul 24, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Neb (Jul 24, 2020)

Ya


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 24, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 24, 2020)

Perhaps


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Maybe. I mean yes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 24, 2020)

Oh yes definitely famous.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 24, 2020)

Ofc


----------



## xara (Jul 25, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 25, 2020)

Haha yes!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Hmm yes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 25, 2020)

100 yes%


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 25, 2020)

not really?? I’ve seen you on the basement but that’s about it lmao °-°


----------



## xTech (Jul 25, 2020)

Yes, prestigious collectible hunter and duck lover (also all your profile pics are amazing tbh)


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 25, 2020)

xTech said:


> Yes, prestigious collectible hunter and duck lover (also all your profile pics are amazing tbh)


tech I BLUSH  and yes you are very famous, good luck with you potions!!


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 25, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2020)

Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 25, 2020)

Cha dude


----------



## Zerous (Jul 25, 2020)

ye


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 25, 2020)

Don't know you but I've seen you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Yup...I’ve seen ya


----------



## Zerous (Jul 25, 2020)

yeah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Don't know you but I've seen you


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 25, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 25, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Don't know you but I've seen you


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 25, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 25, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yea


----------



## Zerous (Jul 25, 2020)

seen you around lately


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 25, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 25, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Zerous (Jul 25, 2020)

yea


----------



## Neb (Jul 25, 2020)

I don’t believe so.


----------



## Zerous (Jul 25, 2020)

i've seen you around recently


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 26, 2020)

WATR??


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Toska (Jul 26, 2020)

I've seen you around some


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 26, 2020)

No but you have Bam on your island so you seem cool


----------



## Zerous (Jul 26, 2020)

yea


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 26, 2020)

Think so, yeah.


----------



## Zerous (Jul 26, 2020)

yep


----------



## KAYYBE (Jul 26, 2020)

Idts


----------



## Zerous (Jul 26, 2020)

nah sorry


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 26, 2020)

I haven't seen us too much but I've seen you enough to say medium fame


----------



## milktae (Jul 26, 2020)

kinda I don’t see u much


----------



## Toska (Jul 26, 2020)

Dont believe I've seen you around...


----------



## xTech (Jul 26, 2020)

No, haven't really seen you around anywhere yet


----------



## Zerous (Jul 26, 2020)

for sure


----------



## seularin (Jul 26, 2020)

yes


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 26, 2020)

Yes
umm duh the candy van


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 26, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 26, 2020)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 26, 2020)

Hmm, mayhaps? I think I recognize the sig.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 26, 2020)

no


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 26, 2020)

Sorry gamer I don’t think so


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 26, 2020)

I think i've seen you once or twice!


----------



## milktae (Jul 26, 2020)

yeah, i see u a lot


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Zerous (Jul 27, 2020)

maybe?


----------



## xTech (Jul 27, 2020)

I'd say known, but not enough to be called famous yet


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 27, 2020)

yee


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Catharina (Jul 27, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Flyffel (Jul 27, 2020)

No?


----------



## bubblelove (Jul 27, 2020)

nope never
(sorry)


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 27, 2020)

Never seen u


----------



## Toska (Jul 27, 2020)

I've seen you a couple times!


----------



## Neb (Jul 27, 2020)

I’ve started to see you around over the past few days.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2020)

Yes


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 27, 2020)

yes


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 27, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Yup


----------



## xTech (Jul 27, 2020)

w o o m y (that means yes)


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Maybe? I don’t remember but I think so lol


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 27, 2020)

nope


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

yep


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Ye


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Yes you came back from the ded yesterday


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## Toska (Jul 27, 2020)

I've saw you before


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

A few times


----------



## lana. (Jul 27, 2020)

a couple times - mostly in the basement!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

I’m pretty sure I’ve seen you at least twice lol


----------



## lana. (Jul 27, 2020)

I don't recall seeing you, but I'm not in the basement a lot, so I don't remember!


----------



## Zerous (Jul 28, 2020)

I've seen you around recently


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 28, 2020)

Yepperdoodles!


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

I always stop and pause for a moment when I see your username. The word "Frogslime" just amuses me.


----------



## Zerous (Jul 28, 2020)

lol yep


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)

i see you on this thread a lot


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 28, 2020)

YES


----------



## lana. (Jul 28, 2020)

yup!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 28, 2020)

yessss


----------



## Toska (Jul 28, 2020)

I've saw you around


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

I don't think I've seen you before. That's a good sign when coming from me, promise.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Definitely


----------



## lana. (Jul 28, 2020)

i’ve seen you a little bit!


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 28, 2020)

No


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 28, 2020)

I think I have seen you around??


----------



## lana. (Jul 28, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

I admire your line-up when I see your posts.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 28, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 28, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 28, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Toska (Jul 28, 2020)

Yep


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 28, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2020)

Yes


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 28, 2020)

i dont think ive seen u before


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2020)

Yeah, I‘ve seen you around.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

yep


----------



## lana. (Jul 28, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)

dont recognize the pic but your name is familiar


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 28, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Zerous (Jul 28, 2020)

I've definitely seen you before lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xTech (Jul 28, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

yep, still don't know how you got those potions though.

did it involve _slaying_


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

Yessssssssssssssss


----------



## xTech (Jul 28, 2020)

For sure!

Also for how I got my potions, lets just say the potion seller is no longer in business, and may or may not be taking a trip to have a nap with some aquatic species in a rather watery biome :^)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

xTech said:


> For sure!
> 
> Also for how I got my potions, lets just say the potion seller is no longer in business, and may or may not be taking a trip to have a nap with some aquatic species in a rather watery biome :^)


ah good to know, also yes i have seen you


----------



## Toska (Jul 29, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 29, 2020)

I don’t think so sorry :/
Actually wait maybe??
Let’s go with yes.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Seen u!


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

yes


----------



## xara (Jul 29, 2020)

yeahh


----------



## Zerous (Jul 29, 2020)

yup


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

I mostly recognise your name from an event or contest I ran recently. You were one of the earliest entries, so your name was right at the top of the list whenever I was doing work on it behind the scenes.


----------



## Zerous (Jul 29, 2020)

ofc lol


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

yes c:


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Zerous (Jul 29, 2020)

ye


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Yes


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 29, 2020)

Mhm


----------



## lana. (Jul 29, 2020)

yep


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 29, 2020)

Yes


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 29, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 29, 2020)

yep


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

yes


----------



## lana. (Jul 29, 2020)

yep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Yep! Amazing pfp, by the way.


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Mmhm!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Uh yeah-


----------



## xara (Jul 30, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Neb (Jul 30, 2020)

Lots of times


----------



## Zerous (Jul 30, 2020)

only on this thread sorry :/


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jul 30, 2020)

I don't believe so, nice to meet a fellow Aussie!


----------



## Flyffel (Jul 30, 2020)

Nope but that avatar is cute


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Who are you?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

I in fact know myself


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Flyffel (Jul 30, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 30, 2020)

I think so


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Zerous (Jul 31, 2020)

yeah


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Yep! Cool aesthetic.


----------



## Zerous (Jul 31, 2020)

for sure


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 31, 2020)

yes


----------



## Toska (Jul 31, 2020)

Yep! (Also nice to see somebody else who loves Bam)


----------



## Zerous (Jul 31, 2020)

Only in the basement hah


----------



## xara (Jul 31, 2020)

yepp


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 31, 2020)

yesss


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 31, 2020)

i dont think ive seen you around??


----------



## Flyffel (Jul 31, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## xTech (Jul 31, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Flyffel (Jul 31, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Sometimes


----------



## Toska (Jul 31, 2020)

Only a couple times.


----------



## xTech (Jul 31, 2020)

Not really :/


----------



## Bugs (Jul 31, 2020)

Seen you a couple of times


----------



## lana. (Jul 31, 2020)

i don’t think so, idk


----------



## Flyffel (Jul 31, 2020)

Maybe?


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 31, 2020)

I don't think so


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 31, 2020)

Seen u!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Of course, fellow JoJo fan


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 31, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Flyffel (Jul 31, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Yes in some boards


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 31, 2020)

Mmhm


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Ofc


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Ye


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 1, 2020)

Ya


----------



## xara (Aug 1, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## xTech (Aug 1, 2020)

Yes


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 1, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Flyffel (Aug 1, 2020)

No


----------



## rianne (Aug 1, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Sometimes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

No, I don't think so. No idea as to whom you are.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 2, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 2, 2020)

Ye!!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 2, 2020)

Yes


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 2, 2020)

Never seen you before


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 2, 2020)

for sure!


----------



## Toska (Aug 2, 2020)

I only remember seeing you from your title...


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm not sure-
I think we haven't met yet, Hiya!


----------



## xara (Aug 3, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 3, 2020)

Yes yes!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## xTech (Aug 3, 2020)

Edit: Still works for deer person


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 3, 2020)

xTech said:


> Edit: Still works for deer person


Yes and nice jojo reference


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Very much so


----------



## Toska (Aug 3, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 3, 2020)

I would say so.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Yep! So many mushrooms.


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 3, 2020)

Yep! amazing drawingsss


----------



## lana. (Aug 3, 2020)

yup


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Somewhat


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)

I've seen you before


----------



## Toska (Aug 3, 2020)

I've only saw you once, I believe.


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 3, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## xara (Aug 4, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

so famous


----------



## Toska (Aug 4, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 4, 2020)

I'd say so


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Of course


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

yes


----------



## Toska (Aug 5, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2020)

It feels like you're everywhere!


----------



## lana. (Aug 5, 2020)

hmm.. i don’t recognize you. are you new?
just kidding, of course!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 5, 2020)

I think so, yeah


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 5, 2020)

I have seen you today in fact


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 5, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

Eh, not really. Nice sig, tho.


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 5, 2020)

yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 5, 2020)

Yep


----------



## lana. (Aug 6, 2020)

of course!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## xara (Aug 6, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes!!


----------



## Toska (Aug 6, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 6, 2020)

Most definitely seen you before


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Nope


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yep


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yes


----------



## Kurb (Aug 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Yes


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Toska (Aug 6, 2020)

Yep


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Yep I'd say you are


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 6, 2020)

yes! ^^


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

Sometimes


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2020)

yes


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 7, 2020)

ya


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 7, 2020)

ye


----------



## Toska (Aug 7, 2020)

I've definitely seen you around! I especially remember your avatar.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## Darian (Aug 7, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 7, 2020)

I've never seen u!


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 7, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## xTech (Aug 7, 2020)

Actually no, you're a fresh face for me! ok that sounds really creepy don't worry I wont take your face or anything... yet


----------



## Toska (Aug 7, 2020)

Definitely!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 7, 2020)

yes


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 7, 2020)

yup ^^


----------



## xara (Aug 7, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## chocosongee (Aug 7, 2020)

YES


----------



## Toska (Aug 7, 2020)

I don't believe I've seen you before you... so hello


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 7, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 7, 2020)

I would say so


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 7, 2020)

yesss


----------



## Toska (Aug 8, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2020)

Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Probably the first person I ever saw!


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 9, 2020)

Absolutely!


----------



## xara (Aug 9, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 9, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

I think you changed some of your stuff but I've seen you around!


----------



## Toska (Aug 9, 2020)

I've seen you before!


----------



## xara (Aug 10, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## LeighEmma (Aug 10, 2020)

krazystitch said:


> This game is really simple. What you basically do is look at the poster above you and type if you've seen them on the forum or not
> 
> BEGIN!


Im new here


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 10, 2020)

welcome!!  
never seen u


----------



## Catharina (Aug 10, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2020)

Yep, I’ve seen some of your posts.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 11, 2020)

yes!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

of course!


----------



## xara (Aug 11, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 11, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 11, 2020)

yep!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 11, 2020)

yes yes!


----------



## Toska (Aug 11, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Yea


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Aug 12, 2020)

Yeah!!


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 12, 2020)

i know you.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 12, 2020)

yes, love the avatar too


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Mmhm!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Yep


----------



## wanderlust// (Aug 12, 2020)

I see you constantly haha


----------



## Toska (Aug 12, 2020)

Maybe once? Sorry, I'm sorta new around here


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 12, 2020)

I've seen you around mostly in the NH threads, I think.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Yep! Still haven't figured out where the pfp is from.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 12, 2020)

just saw you in the other thread.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

You're taking over the basement tonight


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 13, 2020)

WE are working together. mwahahahaha


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 13, 2020)

Yep you are


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2020)

Yus


----------



## Hanif1807 (Aug 13, 2020)

Yep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Actually, I'm not sure!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 13, 2020)

a tbt star!!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

You are definitely famous


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2020)

Yep, haha


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Yes


----------



## xara (Aug 14, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Yup


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 14, 2020)

of course  ☺


----------



## Toska (Aug 14, 2020)

Yep! I like the new pfp


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

yepp!


----------



## Neb (Aug 14, 2020)

Iconic!


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 14, 2020)

I see you sometimes.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

I saw you a lot when I first joined


----------



## Emolga59 (Aug 14, 2020)

No (I've been hibernating in the TBT marketplace since NH so...)


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2020)

Yep, seen you plenty of times in the basement before.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Yez


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 14, 2020)

ye


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2020)

Yesss


----------



## xara (Aug 15, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 15, 2020)

yup


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 15, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Frida644 (Aug 15, 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Not until last night, I think.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 15, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Toska (Aug 15, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## itsjustlew (Aug 15, 2020)

Very much I have one whole tbt!!!


----------



## lana. (Aug 15, 2020)

no? i dont recall seeing you too often c:


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 15, 2020)

ye :3


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Toska (Aug 15, 2020)

Definitely!


----------



## lana. (Aug 15, 2020)

i see you in the basement a lot, so yes :3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

yes!


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 16, 2020)

I don't think so


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 16, 2020)

I used to see you all the time but not so much anymore


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 16, 2020)

I think you are


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Aug 16, 2020)

I think I saw you for the first time earlier today...?


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 16, 2020)

nope not til now ^^


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 16, 2020)

I've not seen you before


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

I've seen you a little bit


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

ye!!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 16, 2020)

I don't think we've met before! Hiya.


----------



## Toska (Aug 16, 2020)

I've seen you around a little!


----------



## lana. (Aug 16, 2020)

yes and, you always seem so kind


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2020)

hi bender


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2020)

Yep.  Hey there, Spike Spiegel.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Hello Mr. Midoriya. Your profile looks really cool and I envy it.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 17, 2020)

Ive seen you a bit


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I've seen you a couple of times. 
Man, this thread's gonna get confusing if I keep copying Origami.


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 17, 2020)

i havent seen you yet !


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 17, 2020)

Haven't seen you before


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

I haven't seen you before, nice to meet you!
So many people I haven't met here woah-


----------



## xara (Aug 17, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 17, 2020)

absolutely!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

Yeah! I've seen you around.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

one of the og basement dwellers
mad respect


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

hmm no absolutely no idea who you are at all nope


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

Same man- like daaamn. who are you??


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 17, 2020)

Yeah I think so.


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 17, 2020)

yea ive seen you once or twice ^^


----------



## Toska (Aug 17, 2020)

This is my first time seeing you, so hello!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

Well, I now know your new name!


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 17, 2020)

I've seen you before, though not for a while.


----------



## Toska (Aug 17, 2020)

Definetly!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## rianne (Aug 17, 2020)

Yeah boi


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

Ye!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

You're getting there!


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 18, 2020)

nope not yet ♡


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

No


----------



## Toska (Aug 18, 2020)

Yep


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 18, 2020)

of course!!


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 18, 2020)

ive seen you quite a few times ! ^^


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Only the two posts on this thread page!
Admittedly the username _is _giving me deja vu.


----------



## xara (Aug 18, 2020)

always c’:


----------



## Toska (Aug 18, 2020)

Of course


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Ye


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

_Mayhaps_


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

Hell yeah.


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 19, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Toska (Aug 19, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 19, 2020)

yessss


----------



## Neb (Aug 19, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Toska (Aug 19, 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2020)

Yep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 20, 2020)

yee


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 20, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2020)

Yes


----------



## xara (Aug 20, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 20, 2020)

ive seen you a couple of times so yea !


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

I've seen you recently


----------



## Toska (Aug 20, 2020)

Definitely


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Yepperdoodles


----------



## Toska (Aug 20, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## brysonkunz (Aug 20, 2020)

I have!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 20, 2020)

Ye, I've seen you around.


----------



## xTurnip (Aug 20, 2020)

Nope!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

I think I've only seen a few times before?


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 21, 2020)

Yes! A few times


----------



## chocosongee (Aug 21, 2020)

i think ive seen you around so yess


----------



## sunnibunniva (Aug 21, 2020)

I feel like I've seen you a lot the past couple days.. Nice to see someone else who likes Joey!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Yup


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 21, 2020)

nope !


----------



## xara (Aug 21, 2020)

hhng i don’t think so :0


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 21, 2020)

Absolutely!


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Of course


----------



## xara (Aug 22, 2020)

all the time homie


----------



## Toska (Aug 22, 2020)

You know it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Definitely


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 22, 2020)

ive seen u a lot recently lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

Yea sometimes


----------



## Toska (Aug 22, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Yes of course


----------



## Toska (Aug 23, 2020)

Definitely!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## xara (Aug 24, 2020)

yeah! you’re iconic at this point


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

aw that means so much
And of course!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

you're a basement celebrity autograph please.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

I spy an idol walking through here


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 24, 2020)

i think so!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Wait who are you?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 24, 2020)

Yep! Very much so, especially in the basement


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Never seen you before


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

mayhaps, fellow dweller


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 24, 2020)

Of course


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

yEP!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes


----------



## LunaRover (Aug 24, 2020)

Very


----------



## Toska (Aug 24, 2020)

Actually, I don't think so. Nice to meet you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## Dim (Aug 25, 2020)

I recognize your user title more than your username

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

in other words yes


----------



## xara (Aug 25, 2020)

i believe i’ve seen you a few times :0


----------



## chocosongee (Aug 25, 2020)

bow down to the queen herself


----------



## lana. (Aug 25, 2020)

yes, of course


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

A few times, yes!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 25, 2020)

ye


----------



## Ace Marvel (Aug 26, 2020)

Peach_Jam said:


> ye


Yes I've seen you around.


----------



## xara (Aug 26, 2020)

of course!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 26, 2020)

definitely :3


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

yup!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Toska (Aug 26, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Si!


----------



## xara (Aug 27, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 27, 2020)

for sure lol


----------



## Toska (Aug 27, 2020)

Yeah! Especially more recently


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

You're basically famous here!


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 27, 2020)

no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

You must be new around here


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 27, 2020)

ye


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 27, 2020)

i think ive only seen u once tbh ^^;


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2020)

Nope, never seen you before!


----------



## milktae (Aug 27, 2020)

yeaaa


----------



## Toska (Aug 27, 2020)

Yep! More often recently


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

No doy!
aha


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 28, 2020)

Basement icon


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2020)

the best flower waterer around


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

yea


----------



## Toska (Aug 28, 2020)

Definitely!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Yes


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 28, 2020)

i think ive seen u once or twice ?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

who


----------



## lana. (Aug 28, 2020)

yep c:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

who are you


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2020)

yeahh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Yep


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 28, 2020)

Of course!!


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

yeah


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 28, 2020)

yes !


----------



## xara (Aug 30, 2020)

yes!


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 30, 2020)

yea yea


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Of course


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

YEp!


----------



## Toska (Aug 30, 2020)

You're essentially iconic around the basement now! I've seen you lots.


----------



## milktae (Aug 30, 2020)

yesss


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 31, 2020)

Ofc


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 31, 2020)

kinda yea


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 31, 2020)

I’ve seen you a couple of time in the basement


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Pondo (Aug 31, 2020)

Yes, I think in the ACNH subforum.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm new-ish, so I hope not? I'm actually afraid of the idea of fame ;-; *hides*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

yeah I haven't really seen you around much, but I think I've definitely seen you at some point


----------



## Toska (Aug 31, 2020)

Of course


----------



## lana. (Aug 31, 2020)

yes :>


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## xara (Sep 1, 2020)

always homie


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Toska (Sep 1, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Pondo (Sep 1, 2020)

Very much so


----------



## Seastar (Sep 1, 2020)

Somewhat


----------



## Toska (Sep 1, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 1, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## xara (Sep 2, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Sep 2, 2020)

All the time


----------



## Toska (Sep 2, 2020)

For sure!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

Heck yeah!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

who are you


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2020)

always


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Toska (Sep 3, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

Sometimes


----------



## Seastar (Sep 3, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 3, 2020)

yuh


----------



## lana. (Sep 3, 2020)

yes


----------



## Toska (Sep 3, 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

of course!


----------



## xara (Sep 4, 2020)

yes!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 4, 2020)

duh!


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Toska (Sep 4, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Seastar (Sep 4, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## xara (Sep 5, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Toska (Sep 5, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2020)

Hmm, can't say I recognize ya! Then again it HAS been awhile since I frequented these forums.


----------



## WalceDony (Sep 5, 2020)

Nah, but then I've really not started being active here until last month


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2020)

A few times


----------



## CitrusCakes (Sep 5, 2020)

yep


----------



## Toska (Sep 5, 2020)

Can't say I have before! Anyhow, nice to meet you!


----------



## xara (Sep 8, 2020)

of course!


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Toska (Sep 8, 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 8, 2020)

I am now! LOL


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 8, 2020)

Can't say i've seen you much before.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 8, 2020)

I've seen you quite a bit!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2020)

Yes.

A more rare Midoriya sighting has been spotted!  Ooo!  Aaa!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 8, 2020)

I've definitely seen you around a whole bunch.


----------



## Toska (Sep 8, 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## Seastar (Sep 8, 2020)

Yes


----------



## milktae (Sep 8, 2020)

mhm!


----------



## xara (Sep 9, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Neb (Sep 9, 2020)

Ofc


----------



## Toska (Sep 9, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xara (Sep 11, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Clock (Sep 11, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Toska (Sep 11, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 13, 2020)

I see your name in every thread I look so yeah you are famous! 

I-I don't know???


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 13, 2020)

I've seen you a bit, though not a lot.


----------



## Aurita (Sep 13, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## xara (Sep 14, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## buny (Sep 14, 2020)

i see you around a lot so yes!!


----------



## Toska (Sep 14, 2020)

Recently, yeah!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

Yesh!


----------



## mogyay (Sep 14, 2020)

deer, yes!! very famous esp during trivia hehe


----------



## lana. (Sep 14, 2020)

mog, ur an icon and ily


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 14, 2020)

I don't think so


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2020)

I’ve seen you around more recently, so yeah.


----------



## xara (Sep 15, 2020)

of course!


----------



## Seastar (Sep 17, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Kadori (Sep 17, 2020)

Sorry i don't recognize you


----------



## Aurita (Sep 17, 2020)

Sorry haven’t seen you around ):


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 17, 2020)

Yea


----------



## mimiamei (Sep 17, 2020)

no i dont think so ><


----------



## Hikari (Sep 17, 2020)

i haven't, nice to meet you! c:


----------



## Neb (Sep 17, 2020)

I don’t believe so.


----------



## milktae (Sep 17, 2020)

yess :0


----------



## Toska (Sep 17, 2020)

Not as often, but yeah!


----------



## Katgamer (Sep 17, 2020)

I have been seeing you a lot more often lol


----------



## Aurita (Sep 18, 2020)

I’ve seen you sometimes!


----------



## Hikari (Sep 18, 2020)

i have c:


----------



## mimiamei (Sep 18, 2020)

only once recently !


----------



## xara (Sep 18, 2020)

only recently c’:


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 18, 2020)

very famous!!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2020)

Yep.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 20, 2020)

Of course


----------



## xara (Sep 20, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Kadori (Sep 20, 2020)

Iconic


----------



## Clock (Sep 20, 2020)

Sometimes


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 20, 2020)

Maybe.


----------



## Toska (Sep 20, 2020)

Yeah, especially recently


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 20, 2020)

Yep


----------



## mimiamei (Sep 20, 2020)

i think so !


----------



## milktae (Sep 20, 2020)

recently :0


----------



## seularin (Sep 20, 2020)

ofc


----------



## Aurita (Sep 20, 2020)

yep!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 20, 2020)

yea


----------



## Toska (Sep 20, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## xara (Sep 21, 2020)

of course!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 21, 2020)

Yes yes yes so many times! Especially in the Museum!


----------



## Toska (Sep 21, 2020)

Yeah, I've seen you around sometimes!


----------



## Aurita (Sep 21, 2020)

Yep seen you around a lot


----------



## Seastar (Sep 21, 2020)

Somewhat


----------



## Toska (Sep 21, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 21, 2020)

Yep! Definitely!


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 21, 2020)

I've seen you most of the time, but not everytime


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 22, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

A lot!


----------



## Neb (Sep 22, 2020)

Daily


----------



## xara (Sep 22, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Aurita (Sep 22, 2020)

Yep!!


----------



## Toska (Sep 22, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## xara (Sep 23, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 24, 2020)

Yep, I've seen you around a lot!


----------



## lana. (Sep 24, 2020)

yup!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## trashpedia (Sep 24, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## xara (Sep 25, 2020)

hhng i don’t,, think so?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 25, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Dim (Sep 25, 2020)

I've may have seen your name a few times but other then that not really


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 25, 2020)

Yeah, I've seen you around a few times during the fair (and during SSBU for Switch Stars, though I'm pretty sure we didn't fight, lol).


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 25, 2020)

yup! I believe I saw you during a session of SSBU as well ^^


----------



## Clock (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2020)

You know it!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Yesh!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 26, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## xara (Sep 26, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Sep 26, 2020)

hello again!


----------



## Clock (Sep 26, 2020)

Yes


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 26, 2020)

1st time seeing you


----------



## Clock (Sep 26, 2020)

I've seen you before
And I did get a username change if you still remembered my old name, I used to be Crossing123


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 26, 2020)

now i can say the same


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

First time I’ve seen ya, but you seem to be active


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> First time I’ve seen ya, but you seem to be active


I'll say you're famous, we both have 12k posts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 26, 2020)

12k post gang
And, yep! Seen you a bit.


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 26, 2020)

I think I have seen you before!


----------



## Seastar (Sep 26, 2020)

Not very often, but yes, I have seen you.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2020)

Yep, seen you plenty!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

You're a celebrity


----------



## xara (Sep 28, 2020)

of course!


----------



## Dracule (Sep 28, 2020)

^ I see you all the time, hehe. uwu


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 28, 2020)

Have not seen you much.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 28, 2020)

yup


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 28, 2020)

Don't think i've seen you before 0:


----------



## Mick (Sep 28, 2020)

I have definitely seen you around. That title is new though, I like it!


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 28, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 30, 2020)

Yes, though it's been a while since I've seen you.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 30, 2020)

Yep! I remember seeing you on TBT 2.0


----------



## Clock (Sep 30, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 30, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Oct 1, 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 1, 2020)

No


----------



## Seastar (Oct 1, 2020)

You seem familiar, so maybe?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 1, 2020)

The name doesn’t ring a bell


----------



## milktae (Oct 1, 2020)

u seem familiar :0


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 1, 2020)

I would say so!


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

yep


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Oct 1, 2020)

100% I have


----------



## milktae (Oct 1, 2020)

don’t think so :0


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2020)

For sure


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Oct 1, 2020)

Obviously


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 1, 2020)

I can't say I've seen you too much.


----------



## Clock (Oct 2, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2020)

Yep


----------



## milktae (Oct 2, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 2, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 2, 2020)

Uh yeah totally famous.


----------



## Dim (Oct 2, 2020)

Don't think so


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

Nah. Can't say I know this person


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 3, 2020)

yea


----------



## nightxshift (Oct 3, 2020)

I haven’t seen you before :c


----------



## milktae (Oct 3, 2020)

I dont think so :0


----------



## nightxshift (Oct 3, 2020)

I have seen u xD


----------



## Crash (Oct 3, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2020)

YES!


----------



## milktae (Oct 3, 2020)

yes!
pretty iconic


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 3, 2020)

Oh yes they're famous


----------



## Clock (Oct 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## nightxshift (Oct 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Oct 4, 2020)

A few times


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## lana. (Oct 4, 2020)

yeah, definitely!


----------



## nightxshift (Oct 4, 2020)

Yup!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Can't say I've seen you


----------



## lana. (Oct 4, 2020)

yep


----------



## milktae (Oct 4, 2020)

mhm!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Oh yes for sure!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 4, 2020)

Ohh, yes I've seen you but with a much different pfp haha. Honestly thought you were someone else  I think you also followed my account and I followed you back soooo


----------



## Toska (Oct 4, 2020)

Definitely! Especially on NH boards.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 4, 2020)

bruh i've made my mark on dem NH boards lol 
i've seen u before on NH boards but it's been a while haha


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 4, 2020)

yep


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 4, 2020)

yes in the basement a lot 

sorry to spam this thread i won't reply anymore lol (until later ig)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 4, 2020)

I just recently joined this place, so of course not. But that's alright though; I've never cared for being famous, anyways.


----------



## milktae (Oct 4, 2020)

nope ):


----------



## Toska (Oct 4, 2020)

Yeah! Although you had a different pfp last time, aha.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 4, 2020)

Yep


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 4, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

I’ve seen you around, yea


----------



## milktae (Oct 4, 2020)

ofc!


----------



## Toska (Oct 4, 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 5, 2020)

i think im only just starting to see you, but yeah!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Clock (Oct 5, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Toska (Oct 5, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## milktae (Oct 5, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Neb (Oct 5, 2020)

I’ve seen you around more recently.


----------



## lana. (Oct 5, 2020)

No? I don’t remember seeing you! That being said, nice to meet you. :3


----------



## Toska (Oct 5, 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 5, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

Yea


----------



## Aurita (Oct 6, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## lana. (Oct 6, 2020)

ofc


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 6, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## milktae (Oct 6, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 7, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

Of course


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 7, 2020)

a TBT celebrity


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 7, 2020)

I could say the same for you


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 7, 2020)

popular for new joiners in 2020!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

Yeah, I've definitely seen you before.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 7, 2020)

yup


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 8, 2020)

i think so


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2020)

Famous for sure!  I’ve seen you around.


----------



## Clock (Oct 8, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 8, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Clock (Oct 9, 2020)

yea


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 9, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Clock (Oct 10, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Oct 10, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2020)

Yeah, I’ve seen you around.

...

Wait a second.

Aren’t you... me?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 11, 2020)

Absolutely!


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 11, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Clock (Oct 12, 2020)

Ofc


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 12, 2020)

newly famous


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 12, 2020)

I've seen you while lurking in old threads but don't really know you outside of that.


----------



## Neb (Oct 13, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 13, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 13, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 13, 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 13, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 13, 2020)

Yes!
Hi, please don’t feel bad as no one will know me


----------



## Seastar (Oct 13, 2020)

Maybe once or twice?


----------



## Clock (Oct 14, 2020)

Of course


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 14, 2020)

yes!


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 14, 2020)

Yep


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 14, 2020)

yes too


----------



## Seastar (Oct 14, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 14, 2020)

yep ^^


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 14, 2020)

seems vaguely familiar... idk


----------



## milktae (Oct 14, 2020)

yepp
I haven’t been active bye—


----------



## Seastar (Oct 14, 2020)

Yes, I remember you.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 14, 2020)

yes ur in the basement all the time lol


----------



## Clock (Oct 15, 2020)

Pretty much


----------



## Dracule (Oct 15, 2020)

I see you all over, hehe. uwu


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 17, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 17, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 17, 2020)

F to the A to the M to the O to the U to the S!


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 17, 2020)

Absolutely!


----------



## Clock (Oct 18, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 21, 2020)

have seen you everywhere lol


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 21, 2020)

Yeah I’ve seen you around the forum


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Clock (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 21, 2020)

not really. Only saw you in certain threads


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes


----------



## xara (Oct 21, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes


----------



## milktae (Oct 21, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 21, 2020)

Definitely


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 21, 2020)

i believe so :0


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 21, 2020)

I've never seen you before :/ sorry

OF COUSE THAT IS A LIE, YOU'RE AWESOME


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 21, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## RosyJaneLoFi (Oct 21, 2020)

That's a negative.  I'm noob.


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 21, 2020)

I don’t think I have seen you before hope I see you more tho


----------



## xara (Oct 22, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 22, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 22, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 22, 2020)

Celebrity famous lol


----------



## Seastar (Oct 26, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Mezzanine (Oct 26, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2020)

I’ve seen you around a couple times.


----------



## xara (Oct 26, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Clock (Oct 26, 2020)

Yes


----------



## milktae (Oct 26, 2020)

yess


----------



## Seastar (Oct 26, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 26, 2020)

I have seen you around quite a bit, yeah.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 26, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 27, 2020)

Yeah your pretty famous


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 27, 2020)

No...I haven't seen you lol


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 28, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 28, 2020)

Yes! The name change almost tricked me!


----------



## xara (Oct 29, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Cutesy (Oct 29, 2020)

yes


----------



## Seastar (Oct 29, 2020)

Yes. You just changed your name?


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 29, 2020)

Yeah your famous


----------



## Mezzanine (Oct 30, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## milktae (Oct 30, 2020)

I don’t think so ?


----------



## tessa grace (Oct 30, 2020)

Yes, you rated my avatar 7/10


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 30, 2020)

Haven't seen you until today.


----------



## Cutesy (Oct 30, 2020)

yes


----------



## Neb (Oct 31, 2020)

It’s been a while, but yes.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 31, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Oct 31, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 31, 2020)

Very famous


----------



## Clock (Oct 31, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 31, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 31, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Seastar (Oct 31, 2020)

Yes


----------



## milktae (Oct 31, 2020)

yes


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 1, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 1, 2020)

Yes


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 1, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Clock (Nov 1, 2020)

Sometimes


----------



## xara (Nov 1, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## jo_electric (Nov 1, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Neb (Nov 1, 2020)

Ye


----------



## Seastar (Nov 1, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 1, 2020)

yep!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 1, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Jhine7 (Nov 2, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 2, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 2, 2020)

yes


----------



## Seastar (Nov 2, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 2, 2020)

yes very famous


----------



## will. (Nov 2, 2020)

nope


----------



## Skunk (Nov 2, 2020)

Nuh. :[


----------



## xara (Nov 3, 2020)

a few times, yeah!


----------



## Neb (Nov 3, 2020)

Lots of times.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 3, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 3, 2020)

yes sir


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 3, 2020)

yeeeee


----------



## Seastar (Nov 3, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 3, 2020)

Famoussssssssssssss


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 3, 2020)

Yes super famous


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 3, 2020)

famous


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 3, 2020)

Famous


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 3, 2020)

yes famous


----------



## milktae (Nov 3, 2020)

very o:


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 3, 2020)

oh yes totes famous!


----------



## Seastar (Nov 3, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 4, 2020)

yes!!
(i was about to say no bc your username sounded new but i do know u as reneezombie!)


----------



## mogyay (Nov 4, 2020)

you are beyond famous, you are my life


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 4, 2020)

Very famous


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 4, 2020)

So famous


----------



## xara (Nov 5, 2020)

of course!! you’re the best zombie around c’:


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 5, 2020)

Very famous !!


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 5, 2020)

Yes


----------



## milktae (Nov 5, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Seastar (Nov 6, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Clock (Nov 6, 2020)

Ofc


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 6, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 6, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 6, 2020)

I think so. not familiar looking. Probably because the avatar has changed..my guess


----------



## amemome (Nov 6, 2020)

nope! nobody knows me


----------



## xara (Nov 7, 2020)

i’ve only started seeing you around recently but yeah c’:


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 7, 2020)

everywhere since march......because I haven't been on belltree during 2019


----------



## Seastar (Nov 7, 2020)

Yep


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 7, 2020)

Yes of course


----------



## oak (Nov 7, 2020)

Heck yes


----------



## Peach_Jam (Nov 7, 2020)

yee :>


----------



## Neb (Nov 7, 2020)

I've seen you around.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 8, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

yes


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 8, 2020)

Yeah I’ve seen you around


----------



## Clock (Nov 9, 2020)

Yes


----------



## xara (Nov 9, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2020)

Given that your island representative was immediately recognisable to everyone when it appeared in our forum header in September, that is evidently a yes!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2020)

Yes, of course!


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 9, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Clock (Nov 10, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2020)

yup!


----------



## milktae (Nov 10, 2020)

yep


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 10, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 10, 2020)

yes ma’am


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2020)

Yeahhhhh


----------



## milktae (Nov 10, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Clock (Nov 11, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 11, 2020)

Ye


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 11, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 11, 2020)

I've seen you a decent amount.


----------



## milktae (Nov 11, 2020)

yes


----------



## Seastar (Nov 11, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 11, 2020)

Y e s


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 11, 2020)

Yes


----------



## lana. (Nov 11, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 11, 2020)

Yes of course


----------



## Neb (Nov 12, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## Clock (Nov 12, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 13, 2020)

Definitely


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 13, 2020)

Oh yup!


----------



## milktae (Nov 13, 2020)

yepp


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 13, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

Yesh!


----------



## GothiqueBat (Nov 13, 2020)

yup!


----------



## xara (Nov 14, 2020)

a few times, yeah!


----------



## Maiana (Nov 14, 2020)

yes!!


----------



## Seastar (Nov 14, 2020)

I don't recognize you.


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 14, 2020)

Absolutely


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 14, 2020)

I don't think I have seen you before. Hello!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 15, 2020)

Yes


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 15, 2020)

Seen you a lot lately.


----------



## xara (Nov 16, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 16, 2020)

yesss


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 16, 2020)

Positive


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 16, 2020)

You seem familiar (also the art in your signature is cute).


----------



## toxapex (Nov 17, 2020)

I recognize your signature, so I think I've seen you around yes. Yes! You are famous on TBT


----------



## Clock (Nov 18, 2020)

Yes


----------



## xara (Nov 18, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2020)

Yus


----------



## milktae (Nov 18, 2020)

yepp


----------



## Clock (Nov 19, 2020)

yes


----------



## Seastar (Nov 19, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 20, 2020)

I thinks so  jk of course


----------



## xara (Nov 20, 2020)

of course!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2020)

yup


----------



## Clock (Nov 20, 2020)

yes


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 20, 2020)

I don't remember if I've seen you


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Nov 20, 2020)

Nope~


----------



## milktae (Nov 20, 2020)

I don’t think so o:


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

Definitely


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2020)

yep


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 20, 2020)

deleted


----------



## xara (Nov 21, 2020)

i think today is the first time that i’ve seen you lol


----------



## Clock (Nov 21, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Toska (Nov 21, 2020)

Of course


----------



## milktae (Nov 21, 2020)

yes


----------



## ACNH_walnut (Nov 24, 2020)

Nope


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2020)

Literally never seen you before.


----------



## milktae (Nov 24, 2020)

yess


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 24, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 24, 2020)

Yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 24, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## milktae (Nov 24, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Clock (Nov 25, 2020)

ofc


----------



## milktae (Nov 25, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 25, 2020)

yes


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 25, 2020)

Yes


----------



## xara (Nov 26, 2020)

of course!


----------



## Clock (Nov 26, 2020)

Yes


----------



## milktae (Nov 26, 2020)

yes


----------



## Toska (Nov 26, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 27, 2020)

uuuum i've seen you a couple times?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## milktae (Nov 27, 2020)

yea


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 27, 2020)

Very famous


----------



## Clock (Nov 27, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Nov 27, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Neb (Nov 27, 2020)

Yea


----------



## milktae (Nov 27, 2020)

yes


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2020)

l think so


----------



## Seastar (Nov 28, 2020)

Yep


----------



## xara (Nov 28, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 28, 2020)

yee


----------



## Clock (Nov 29, 2020)

Perhaps


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 29, 2020)

of course


----------



## xara (Nov 29, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Seastar (Nov 29, 2020)

Yup


----------



## milktae (Nov 29, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 29, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 29, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 29, 2020)

yup


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 29, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 29, 2020)

Nope!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 29, 2020)

Nah


----------



## milktae (Nov 29, 2020)

yes


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 29, 2020)

Negative.


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 29, 2020)

Yes


----------



## milktae (Nov 29, 2020)

I think so


----------



## Katgamer (Nov 30, 2020)

Y e s


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 30, 2020)

I've seen you a lot.


----------



## jiny (Nov 30, 2020)

yep


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 1, 2020)

I believe so!


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 1, 2020)

Yeah, I see you all the time.


----------



## Clock (Dec 2, 2020)

Seeing you recently so yes


----------



## Seastar (Dec 2, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Toska (Dec 2, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 2, 2020)

Yes


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 2, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Neb (Dec 2, 2020)

All the time


----------



## neoratz (Dec 2, 2020)

YIS i definitely recognize you and see you a ton despite you joining this year


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 2, 2020)

I don't know you, but I love your avatar and signature! Azumanga Daioh is one of my favorites ^^


----------



## Neb (Dec 2, 2020)

I’ve seen you in other parts of the site, but this is the first time I’ve seen you on this thread.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Dec 3, 2020)

Not even close.


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 3, 2020)

First time I see you


----------



## Seastar (Dec 3, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 3, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## --Maya-- (Dec 3, 2020)

No, never seen you.


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 3, 2020)

Nope


----------



## milktae (Dec 3, 2020)

yes


----------



## Toska (Dec 3, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Seastar (Dec 3, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 3, 2020)

y e s


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 3, 2020)

Abso-frickin-lutely


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 3, 2020)

i think ive seen you around a couple threads


----------



## milktae (Dec 3, 2020)

Yes, I’ve been seeing you more recently


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 3, 2020)

Yes


----------



## xara (Dec 4, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 4, 2020)

Yep yep


----------



## lucyhannahg (Dec 5, 2020)

yes!! <3


----------



## Seastar (Dec 9, 2020)

I don't think so?


----------



## milktae (Dec 9, 2020)

yes


----------



## jokk (Dec 9, 2020)

never seen you before!


----------



## Chloebug44 (Dec 9, 2020)

I've seen you!


----------



## milktae (Dec 9, 2020)

yeah


----------



## jokk (Dec 9, 2020)

i think so


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 9, 2020)

Well I've sure seen a lot of you recently lol
Hi again!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 9, 2020)

I’ve seen you around here.


----------



## Seastar (Dec 9, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Vintage Viola (Dec 9, 2020)

Oh, I have!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 9, 2020)

I don’t believe I have


----------



## Chloebug44 (Dec 9, 2020)

I don't believe I have but I've also been here for 4 years so probably! XD


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 9, 2020)

I can't say I've seen you much before!


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 9, 2020)

Yeah, I see you everywhere!


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 9, 2020)

Seen you around!


----------



## xara (Dec 10, 2020)

a bit, yeah!


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 10, 2020)

Seen you around too!


----------



## Seastar (Dec 10, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 10, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Neb (Dec 10, 2020)

I’ve seen you around more recently.


----------



## milktae (Dec 10, 2020)

yes


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 10, 2020)

yep!


----------



## lucyhannahg (Dec 10, 2020)

i think so!! c:


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 10, 2020)

I've seen you around


----------



## Seastar (Dec 10, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Mick (Dec 10, 2020)

Hmmm yes


----------



## Neb (Dec 10, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Uffe (Dec 10, 2020)

I've seen you somewhat on this site.


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 11, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## Clock (Dec 18, 2020)

I see you around so yes


----------



## Toska (Dec 18, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2020)

once or twice


----------



## Bird_9 (Dec 18, 2020)

Im not famous t all
But ive been playing the ac series sinde its beginnings


----------



## Toska (Dec 18, 2020)

Yeah, I don't recognize you! Nice to meet you


----------



## Seastar (Dec 18, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Jhine7 (Dec 18, 2020)

Of course.


----------



## milktae (Dec 18, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Toska (Dec 19, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 19, 2020)

Yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 20, 2020)

No.


----------



## Neb (Dec 20, 2020)

Yup


----------



## grayacnh (Dec 20, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## milktae (Dec 20, 2020)

yes


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 20, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Seastar (Dec 20, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 20, 2020)

Yes


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 21, 2020)

No actually : O


----------



## Neb (Dec 21, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2020)

yes


----------



## Toska (Dec 21, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Seastar (Dec 21, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## milktae (Dec 21, 2020)

yep


----------



## Antonio (Dec 21, 2020)

I like to think you are.


----------



## Toska (Dec 21, 2020)

More recently, yeah!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 22, 2020)

I don't think I have but I'm not too sure


----------



## milktae (Dec 23, 2020)

yes


----------



## Toska (Dec 23, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Seastar (Dec 24, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2020)

yep!


----------



## xara (Dec 25, 2020)

of course!


----------



## Toska (Dec 25, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 25, 2020)

No


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 25, 2020)

Long time no see (inside joke I guess; if you couldn’t tell I’m being sarcastic)


----------



## Toska (Dec 25, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Neb (Dec 26, 2020)

Almost evert day!


----------



## xara (Dec 26, 2020)

yes!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 26, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 26, 2020)

def have seen u around!


----------



## a_b (Dec 26, 2020)

I've seen you a couple times!


----------



## Clock (Dec 26, 2020)

I see you around


----------



## Seastar (Dec 26, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 26, 2020)

Of course, I see you all the time lol


----------



## milktae (Dec 26, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Toska (Dec 26, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 27, 2020)

This time around yes! 
Now I remember your username and see you everywhere


----------



## Raz (Dec 27, 2020)

Absolutely


----------



## Neb (Dec 27, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Toska (Dec 27, 2020)

Yep


----------



## mogyay (Dec 27, 2020)

i'm sure i recognise u!! yes!!


----------



## a_b (Dec 27, 2020)

Yes !!


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 27, 2020)

kinda


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 27, 2020)

Haven’t seen before.


----------



## milktae (Dec 27, 2020)

yep


----------



## Clock (Dec 27, 2020)

I see you around


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 27, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 27, 2020)

Seen you many times 
Hi again! lol


----------



## a_b (Dec 27, 2020)

I see you everywhere lmao


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 27, 2020)

Of coarse!


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 27, 2020)

Absolutely!  ❤


----------



## Toska (Dec 27, 2020)

Yep! Especially more recently!


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 27, 2020)

I've seen you like 4 times in the last five minutes! lol


----------



## Seastar (Dec 28, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Toska (Dec 28, 2020)

If course!


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 28, 2020)

Yes


----------



## xara (Dec 28, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## milktae (Dec 28, 2020)

ofc!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 28, 2020)

yuh


----------



## a_b (Dec 28, 2020)

Yes! I've seen you a couple times


----------



## Toska (Dec 28, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 28, 2020)

i actually dont think i have seen u post before! either way ur icon is adorable :}


----------



## Toska (Dec 28, 2020)

Yeah, I don't believe I've seen you either. Regardless, nice to meet you!


----------



## a_b (Dec 28, 2020)

On the contrary, I've seen you loads !


----------



## milktae (Dec 28, 2020)

yes more recently


----------



## trashpedia (Dec 28, 2020)

yep!


----------



## namiieco (Dec 28, 2020)

nope


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 29, 2020)

Nope, I don’t believe we’ve met before.


----------



## Toska (Dec 29, 2020)

Yeah, I've seen you around!


----------



## milktae (Dec 29, 2020)

yeah!


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 29, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## Toska (Dec 29, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## Neb (Dec 30, 2020)

Ya


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2020)

yep


----------



## Toska (Jan 2, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## Mick (Jan 2, 2021)

Ah, for sure!


----------



## Clock (Jan 2, 2021)

Yes


----------



## milktae (Jan 2, 2021)

yep


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2021)

yess


----------



## xara (Jan 3, 2021)

of course!


----------



## Toska (Jan 3, 2021)

For sure!


----------



## xara (Jan 10, 2021)

of course!


----------



## Neb (Jan 11, 2021)

I’ve run out of ways to say yes.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 11, 2021)

yup


----------



## Toska (Jan 11, 2021)

Yeah!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 11, 2021)

Yep


----------



## milktae (Jan 11, 2021)

yeah!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 11, 2021)

mhm!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 11, 2021)

i don't think i've seen you before


----------



## Toska (Jan 11, 2021)

I've seen you around!


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 11, 2021)

I've seen you before.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 11, 2021)

i don't think i've seen u before


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 11, 2021)

I don't think i've seen chu


----------



## Toska (Jan 11, 2021)

Don't believe I've seen you before. Nice to meet you!


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 11, 2021)

likewise! aren't you on the food name game? cause i'm pretty sure i've seen you there!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 11, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## Neb (Jan 11, 2021)

Every day!


----------



## Toska (Jan 12, 2021)

All the time!


----------



## JemAC (Jan 12, 2021)

Definitely, I see you everywhere!


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 12, 2021)

i've seen u loads, hi again lol


----------



## JemAC (Jan 12, 2021)

yeah, all the time   hi again!


----------



## Toska (Jan 12, 2021)

Yep! Especially within the last week!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 12, 2021)

hello friend, i know you!


----------



## milktae (Jan 12, 2021)

yep!


----------



## Toska (Jan 12, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 12, 2021)

totally. btw i love your pfp!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 12, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Cutesy (Jan 13, 2021)

Yup


----------



## Toska (Jan 13, 2021)

For sure!


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 13, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 13, 2021)

i think i've seen u once before


----------



## Toska (Jan 13, 2021)

Yeah!


----------



## milktae (Jan 13, 2021)

ofc!


----------



## Pokey_Games (Jan 13, 2021)

Nope


----------



## Seastar (Jan 14, 2021)

I've never seen you before.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 14, 2021)

i see u everywhere lol ☆


----------



## Toska (Jan 14, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jan 14, 2021)

Definitely!


----------



## milktae (Jan 14, 2021)

mhm!


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 14, 2021)

yup ☆


----------



## Holla (Jan 14, 2021)

You definitely look familiar.


----------



## Toska (Jan 14, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## milktae (Jan 17, 2021)

yeye


----------



## Zura (Jan 17, 2021)

I don't recognize you.


----------



## Neb (Jan 18, 2021)

I’ve seen you before, but not in this section.


----------



## Holla (Jan 18, 2021)

Yep I see you around often.


----------



## milktae (Jan 18, 2021)

mhm


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 18, 2021)

i've seen u quite a lot ☆


----------



## Toska (Jan 18, 2021)

Of course!

(Also nice new pfp )


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 18, 2021)

ye


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 18, 2021)

Of course


----------



## milktae (Jan 18, 2021)

yeah!


----------



## Zura (Jan 18, 2021)

I recently did you so yes.


----------



## Toska (Jan 18, 2021)

Yeah, just not much in this area of the forums!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 18, 2021)

Definitely


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jan 18, 2021)

PSA: I'm sorry to all those I've accidentally dissed on this thread over the years. Today I learned you're supposed to be commenting on the person above you...when all these years I just assumed it was a self-glorifying thread, so I'd occasionally drop in here and (thinking I was referring to myself) post comments like 'not even close', 'nope' or 'maybe someday'. 

LOL I find it hilarious, but I'm sure over the years I've rubbed a few people the wrong way.

My apologies.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 19, 2021)

i've seen u before a few times


----------



## Psydye (Jan 19, 2021)

Once or twice perhaps.


----------



## Toska (Jan 19, 2021)

Yeah. Especially in Brewsters Cafe.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 19, 2021)

all the time aha ☆


----------



## Holla (Jan 19, 2021)

As of late I see you everywhere lol


----------



## Toska (Jan 19, 2021)

Yeah, of course!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 20, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Psydye (Jan 20, 2021)

Oh, loads of times!


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 20, 2021)

i see u a lot ☆


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 20, 2021)

yep!


----------



## JemAC (Jan 20, 2021)

yeah, I've seen you a lot!


----------



## Toska (Jan 20, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## xara (Jan 21, 2021)

of course!


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 21, 2021)

u are all over my notifications atm


----------



## Pyoopi (Jan 21, 2021)

Yeah and ready to take over the world.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 21, 2021)

yes!


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 21, 2021)

Yup! I’ve seen you before!


----------



## Toska (Jan 21, 2021)

Yup!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Jan 21, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 21, 2021)

yup ☆


----------



## milktae (Jan 21, 2021)

yeye


----------



## xara (Jan 22, 2021)

yeah!


----------



## Toska (Jan 22, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## milktae (Jan 22, 2021)

yep!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Jan 23, 2021)

Yess


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 23, 2021)

of course ^-^


----------



## milktae (Jan 23, 2021)

yeah!


----------



## Toska (Jan 23, 2021)

For sure!


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 30, 2021)

yes!


----------



## xara (Jan 30, 2021)

hhng,, i don’t think so. :’o


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 30, 2021)

yup ☆


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 30, 2021)

yes!


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 30, 2021)

Can't say I've seen you before!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 30, 2021)

same to you. don't think i've seen you


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 30, 2021)

i've seen u ☆


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 30, 2021)

yes!


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 30, 2021)

I have not seen you. Hello!


----------



## Toska (Jan 30, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 31, 2021)

yess


DaisyFan said:


> I have not seen you. Hello!


hey theree!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2021)

Yep, I have seen you before.  I’m pretty sure I know what your past username was too.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 31, 2021)

i've seen u so many times lol


----------



## Toska (Jan 31, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## Holla (Jan 31, 2021)

Definitely


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 1, 2021)

no sorry ):





Midoriya said:


> Yep, I have seen you before.  I’m pretty sure I know what your past username was too.


i dont believe this! what gave it awayy


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 1, 2021)

yes but for some reason, i've only seen u on this thread


----------



## Lynnatchii (Feb 1, 2021)

I don't think so..i rarely see you!


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 1, 2021)

yep!


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 1, 2021)

yes you gave me my awesome new popsicle


----------



## Neb (Feb 1, 2021)

I don’t think so!


----------



## JemAC (Feb 1, 2021)

yeah, I've seen you a lot when browsing threads


----------



## Seastar (Feb 1, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 1, 2021)

of course ☆


----------



## Toska (Feb 1, 2021)

For sure


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 2, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## lana. (Feb 2, 2021)

yeah


----------



## deana (Feb 4, 2021)

I think so yes


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 4, 2021)

Yes, I’ve seen you a fair amount.


----------



## Toska (Feb 4, 2021)

Not as often, but yeah!


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 4, 2021)

yess!


----------



## Toska (Feb 4, 2021)

In this thread, yes!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 4, 2021)

Yes, I’ve seen you around.

I took a bit of a break from TBT after New Years.


----------



## milktae (Feb 4, 2021)

yep!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 4, 2021)

For sure


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 4, 2021)

Yes


----------



## deana (Feb 5, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 5, 2021)

yup ☆


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 5, 2021)

yep!


----------



## Diegoboy (Feb 5, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Toska (Feb 5, 2021)

Yeah! (I like the new pfp )


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 8, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## milktae (Feb 9, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 9, 2021)

yup


----------



## Toska (Feb 9, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 9, 2021)

yup ive seen you around quite a bit!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 11, 2021)

yup ☆


----------



## milktae (Feb 11, 2021)

mhm


----------



## Toska (Feb 11, 2021)

For sure


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 11, 2021)

Yes


----------



## lemoncrossing (Feb 11, 2021)

yup


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 11, 2021)

I think I've seen you a few times before, yeah


----------



## Toska (Feb 11, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## milktae (Feb 11, 2021)

yess!


----------



## Faceless (Feb 11, 2021)

Your new to me


----------



## deana (Feb 12, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Holla (Feb 12, 2021)

Name looks familiar yeah


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 12, 2021)

Yes


----------



## milktae (Feb 12, 2021)

yes


----------



## Seastar (Feb 12, 2021)

Yes


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Feb 12, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

of course ☆


----------



## JemAC (Feb 12, 2021)

yeah definitely


----------



## Cutesy (Feb 12, 2021)

Nope


----------



## Holla (Feb 12, 2021)

Don’t think I’ve ever seen you around before...


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

i've definately seen u before ☆


----------



## Shawna (Feb 12, 2021)

Yep, thank you for replying to my threads, and your threads are interesting too. ^_^


----------



## Toska (Feb 12, 2021)

Yep! Especially more recently!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 12, 2021)

Yes, especially in the basement tab of the forums lol.


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

yep ! ive seen you in basement dwellers haha


----------



## Jhine7 (Feb 13, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## jadetine (Feb 13, 2021)

Are you the real Jhine or an imposter? I heard he created the tbt standard for item purchases and has a robo slave army.


----------



## Sarah3 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

I don’t think so


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 13, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 13, 2021)

yes!


----------



## lemoncrossing (Feb 13, 2021)

yes ma’am!


----------



## Toska (Feb 13, 2021)

I actually don't think so! Nice to meet you!


----------



## milktae (Feb 13, 2021)

yep yep


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2021)

of course!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 16, 2021)

Absolutely!


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 16, 2021)

I’ve certainly seen you before!  Good luck with your search for Coco


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

i have definately seen u before


----------



## deana (Feb 16, 2021)

Yep


----------



## milktae (Feb 16, 2021)

yes


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 19, 2021)

yes!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 19, 2021)

yup ☆


----------



## piske (Feb 19, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 20, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 20, 2021)

yep!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 20, 2021)

yeah ☆


----------



## Seastar (Feb 20, 2021)

Yep


----------



## deana (Feb 21, 2021)

Most definitely


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 21, 2021)

Yep!  You seem like a kind and cool person.


----------



## milktae (Feb 27, 2021)

yeah!


----------



## Toska (Feb 27, 2021)

For sure!


----------



## The Foogle (Feb 27, 2021)

i've never seen this individual in my life sorry XD


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 27, 2021)

Who could forget everyone’s favorite guy, The Foogle?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 27, 2021)

i see u all the time lol


----------



## Toska (Feb 27, 2021)

For sure!


----------



## Seastar (Feb 27, 2021)

Yeah!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 27, 2021)

howdy i see you alot!!


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 27, 2021)

We meet again


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2021)

of course!


----------



## Holla (Mar 1, 2021)

Definitely. Especially since your villager was in the banner in the past.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 1, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 3, 2021)

I've been very inactive, so I don't remember too many of you.. neither do I remember you


----------



## Toska (Mar 3, 2021)

I think I've seen you once before!


----------



## deana (Mar 4, 2021)

Absolutely


----------



## milktae (Mar 4, 2021)

mhm


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Mar 5, 2021)

Yeahh


----------



## arikins (Mar 5, 2021)

yes !


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 5, 2021)

Yep, I've seen you!


----------



## Toska (Mar 5, 2021)

Yeah, especially recently!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 5, 2021)

definitely


----------



## milktae (Mar 8, 2021)

yep!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 10, 2021)

Yup!


----------



## deana (Mar 10, 2021)

yes!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 10, 2021)

yup ☆


----------



## Sharksheep (Mar 10, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 10, 2021)

I've definitely seen you around :0


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 10, 2021)

yeah ☆


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 10, 2021)

yes!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 10, 2021)

yup


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2021)

You know it!  Jamming, jamming, jamming to the beat!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 10, 2021)

yes


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 10, 2021)

yeh also it's funny because rabbits don't actually bother me anymore lol


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 10, 2021)

This is an
eye test
you are
famous on
TBT
so
congratulations​


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 10, 2021)

or
am
i
​


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 10, 2021)

you have passed the eye test , here are your glasses 
also since u can read this, ur famous on tbt !


----------



## Toska (Mar 10, 2021)

Of course, very famous tbt member who also has good vision!


----------



## Seastar (Mar 15, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## milktae (Mar 16, 2021)

yes!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 16, 2021)

I think I've seen you already, yeah!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 16, 2021)

I have seen you, ye!


----------



## Toska (Mar 16, 2021)

Maybe? I think just a few times, sorry!


----------



## ``` (Mar 16, 2021)

Yes! I've seen you several times here on the forums, plus I like your avatar (Diana is a cute villager!) and your lineup too


----------



## deana (Mar 16, 2021)

I've definitely seen you


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 17, 2021)

yes!


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 17, 2021)

definitely!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 17, 2021)

i’ve seen you, yeah!


----------



## JemAC (Mar 17, 2021)

yes! I've seen you around a lot and you gifted me my lovely tase cake   
also love the new purple star fragment in your line up, it looks great!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 17, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Toska (Mar 17, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

Yep


----------



## uyumin (Mar 17, 2021)

Never seen you


----------



## Kirbyz (Mar 17, 2021)

hmm, i don’t think ive ever seen you before o:


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

Yep (of course lol)


----------



## Toska (Mar 18, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 18, 2021)

I see you all the time.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 18, 2021)

hello there we meet again. haven't seen you in awhile actually


----------



## Kumori (Mar 18, 2021)

Might've seen once or twice!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 18, 2021)

yes, love your art!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 18, 2021)

your user looks loosely familiar


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 18, 2021)

i’ve seen you a few times i think!


----------



## Kirbyz (Mar 18, 2021)

of course, bestieee


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 18, 2021)

Yes, I've seen you a lot ^-^


----------



## Toska (Mar 18, 2021)

Yep! Especially within the last few weeks!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 18, 2021)

of course!


----------



## Seastar (Mar 19, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## Toska (Mar 19, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 19, 2021)

Mhm!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 19, 2021)

ive seen you a few times, yes!


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2021)

of course!


----------



## jiny (Mar 20, 2021)

yes!!!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 20, 2021)

Yep!! =)


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 20, 2021)

i know that signature!!!


----------



## Toska (Mar 20, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## Seastar (Mar 20, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## jiny (Mar 20, 2021)

yess


----------



## Toska (Mar 20, 2021)

Yup!


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 21, 2021)

yassss i see you


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2021)

yes!


----------



## Toska (Mar 21, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## ACNH_walnut (Mar 28, 2021)

Nope never seen you before


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 28, 2021)

Haven’t seen you before but nice to meet you!


----------



## Toska (Mar 28, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## milktae (Mar 28, 2021)

yeah!


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 28, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## Seastar (Mar 28, 2021)

I don't recognize you?


----------



## jadetine (Mar 29, 2021)

I don't remember ever trading with you,  but I know I've seen you somewhere!


----------



## deana (Mar 29, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Neb (Mar 29, 2021)

Yeah!


----------



## Toska (Mar 29, 2021)

For sure!


----------



## BluebearL (Mar 29, 2021)

Absolutely!


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 29, 2021)

No, haven't seen you until now (I think)


----------



## Holla (Mar 29, 2021)

I don’t think so


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 29, 2021)

Yep!  You’re one of my good friends here now.


----------



## 0ni (Mar 29, 2021)

Jean Ralphio voice: NooOoOooOt in any wAAaaAaAaayyYyy


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 29, 2021)

I’ve seen you once or twice, nice to meet you!


----------



## Holla (Mar 29, 2021)

Yep I see you a fair bit!


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2021)

yes!


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 30, 2021)

I have seen you around a few times.


----------



## Toska (Mar 30, 2021)

I think I’ve saw you once before? Definitely less than one hand can count. Regardless, nice to meet you!


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 30, 2021)

Positive, I've seen you before!


----------



## jiny (Mar 30, 2021)

i think so!


----------



## Toska (Mar 30, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 31, 2021)

Yes!!


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2021)

always!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 31, 2021)

Yup


----------



## Seastar (Apr 1, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## Holla (Apr 1, 2021)

Yup yup yup


----------



## Toska (Apr 1, 2021)

Yep!!


----------



## milktae (Apr 2, 2021)

yup!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 2, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Goldenapple (Apr 2, 2021)

Yes, hello fellow old member!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 2, 2021)

Goldenapple said:


> Yes, hello fellow old member!



Woah, it’s you again.  I remember you.  Pretty sure I did a trade with you before in AC or something.

Anyway, yes.


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2021)

yep


----------



## Goldenapple (Apr 2, 2021)

Yes!  

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021



Midoriya said:


> Woah, it’s you again.  I remember you.  Pretty sure I did a trade with you before in AC or something.
> 
> Anyway, yes.


Yup, there's a message on my profile from when we traded back in 2018!


----------



## Toska (Apr 2, 2021)

Recently, yep!


----------



## milktae (Apr 2, 2021)

yep


----------



## Neb (Apr 6, 2021)

I see you on here almost daily.


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 6, 2021)

Yep yep yepperoonie


----------



## xara (Apr 7, 2021)

yep!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2021)

Who are you?

HAHA just kidding.  You’re my friend, Xara!  : D

So yes.


----------



## Holla (Apr 7, 2021)

I honestly have no idea who this complete stranger is... Midoriya? What an odd name.

(lol totally kidding of course!)


----------



## Seastar (Apr 7, 2021)

Of course


----------



## Toska (Apr 7, 2021)

For sure!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 8, 2021)

perhaps


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 8, 2021)

yup, def seen frog


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 8, 2021)

for sure!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 8, 2021)

I've seen you a lot, yes =)


----------



## Toska (Apr 8, 2021)

Totally!


----------



## milktae (Apr 12, 2021)

yepp


----------



## Seastar (Apr 12, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 12, 2021)

Most definitely


----------



## xara (Apr 12, 2021)

yeah!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Holla (Apr 12, 2021)

I think the better question is where haven't I seen you?


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 12, 2021)

Absolutely!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 12, 2021)

Most definitely


----------



## Toska (Apr 12, 2021)

For sure


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 13, 2021)

hello friend! i've seen you lots!


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 13, 2021)

ive seen you around


----------



## Toska (Apr 13, 2021)

I don’t think so... regardless, hi!


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 13, 2021)

Yesssss!!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 13, 2021)

Somewhat?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 14, 2021)

Yeaaah!


----------



## Toska (Apr 14, 2021)

Yeah!


----------



## Zerous (Apr 14, 2021)

Recently, quite a bit haha


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 14, 2021)

yeppers


----------



## Zerous (Apr 14, 2021)

Yee


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## milktae (Apr 14, 2021)

yes


----------



## hestu (Apr 14, 2021)

Yep


----------



## piske (Apr 14, 2021)

Yesss


----------



## Neb (Apr 14, 2021)

Ja.


----------



## Toska (Apr 14, 2021)

Of course


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 14, 2021)

Yep, I've seen you fairly often.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 14, 2021)

I see you all the time.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 14, 2021)

Who _doesn't_ think you're famous?


----------



## warrior_kitty (Apr 14, 2021)

i am new but i think you are pretty famsous


----------



## jadetine (Apr 14, 2021)

I have no clue who you are, but welcome aboard! What a day to start! <3


----------



## warrior_kitty (Apr 14, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I have no clue who you are, but welcome aboard! What a day to start! <3





jadetine said:


> I have no clue who you are, but welcome aboard! What a day to start! <3


i just got signed in but  isaw you before that alot


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 14, 2021)

Can't say I have seen you before!


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 14, 2021)

Yep, great lineup btw


----------



## warrior_kitty (Apr 14, 2021)

seen  with youhey umm pepole who know me like @SpaceTokki77 and @Licorice  and @kelly reeeeeee  ok :{


----------



## hestu (Apr 14, 2021)

Nope, sorry!


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 14, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## warrior_kitty (Apr 14, 2021)

yes ummm i know @SpaceTokki77 and @Licorice and @kelly reeeeeee ok :


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 14, 2021)

Yes


----------



## warrior_kitty (Apr 14, 2021)

yes


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 15, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 15, 2021)

Yes


----------



## warrior_kitty (Apr 15, 2021)

yeah


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 15, 2021)

I haven't seen you yet, but you're pretty new. Welcome!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 15, 2021)

of course!


----------



## 0ni (Apr 15, 2021)

I've seen your Art Dump thread just recently! You are very talented


----------



## Seastar (Apr 15, 2021)

Only recently


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 15, 2021)

Totally famous.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 15, 2021)

i've started only seeing you recently, but hi!


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Apr 15, 2021)

Yes! I have actually! I am not on much but I do see you at times!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 16, 2021)

That explains why I haven't seen you yet


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 16, 2021)

yes!!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 16, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## Toska (Apr 16, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## milktae (Apr 16, 2021)

mhm!


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 16, 2021)

Absolutely!


----------



## Clock (Apr 17, 2021)

I've seen you around before


----------



## deana (Apr 17, 2021)

I've definitely seen you before


----------



## Seastar (Apr 17, 2021)

Yeah!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2021)

yes dood


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 17, 2021)

yes ofc


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2021)

yepperoni pepperoni!


----------



## deana (Apr 17, 2021)

Very famous


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 18, 2021)

Yes indeed


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 19, 2021)

yep!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 19, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## loveclove (Apr 19, 2021)

yes! quite a bit


----------



## Clock (Apr 20, 2021)

I've seen you around


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 20, 2021)

I don’t really know


----------



## Seastar (Apr 23, 2021)

I can't remember?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2021)

Not sure if I've seen you around, but I love your name!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 23, 2021)

This is the first I've seen of you in a while. Glad you're back!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2021)

For sure, buddy!


----------



## buny (Apr 23, 2021)

yes!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 23, 2021)

Yeah!


----------



## 0ni (Apr 23, 2021)

Absolutely


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 23, 2021)

Yep. It's just recently that I've seen you again on this forum.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2021)

Hey Shellzilla!


----------



## xara (Apr 24, 2021)

yeah!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 24, 2021)

Yep


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2021)

ofc!


----------



## deana (Apr 24, 2021)

I've been seeing you around since just the other day so hello!


----------



## 0ni (Apr 24, 2021)

Yup, I see you around here a bunch - hello


----------



## Seastar (Apr 24, 2021)

Yes


----------



## King koopa (Apr 24, 2021)

Yep


----------



## deana (Apr 25, 2021)

I see you all the time!


----------



## 0ni (Apr 25, 2021)

Yup, and you always come across as really nice all the times i've seen you around here


----------



## Toska (Apr 25, 2021)

I see you pretty often!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 25, 2021)

Of course, I see you all the time.


----------



## Zerous (Apr 26, 2021)

Yeah, fs hahah


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2021)

Yep


----------



## 0ni (Apr 26, 2021)

Yup, absolutely


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2021)

yeah!


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 26, 2021)

Yess! 

Just a minute ago actually in the user below thread...but before that as well, ofcourse


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 26, 2021)

Liked one of your posts recently 

Now I am definitely not famous or even vaguely recognised


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 26, 2021)

I'd say we've met lol


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 26, 2021)

Can’t delete  amazing @Firesquids official last post


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 26, 2021)

yes!!


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 26, 2021)

I've seen ya!!


----------



## Toska (Apr 26, 2021)

Hmm... I think once? Sorry, but regardless hello!


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2021)

of course!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Apr 26, 2021)

yup! :^D


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 26, 2021)

i recognize the name, but not the icon so i think so? srry <:3


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 27, 2021)

The opposite, not the name but the avatar ;D 
ITS SO CUTE!!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 27, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 27, 2021)

I do not recognize you, but you have a toooon of forum posts, so I'll have to go with yes xD


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 27, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Holla (Apr 27, 2021)

Not super famous but I've seen you every once and a while.


----------



## deana (Apr 27, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2021)

of course!


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 27, 2021)

yeah


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 27, 2021)

never seen you before! :0


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 28, 2021)

don't think I've seen you before, cute pfp


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 28, 2021)

I remember seeing the name before because I was thinking "is there an unofficial frog slime?" (☞ ᐛ )☞


----------



## Zerous (Apr 28, 2021)

Don't think I've seen you before sorry
Like your title though hahaha


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 28, 2021)

Seen you around before!


----------



## xara (Apr 28, 2021)

yeah!


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 28, 2021)

An absolute tbt star ️


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Toska (Apr 28, 2021)

An iconic tbt member  definitely have seen you!


----------



## Kattea (Apr 28, 2021)

Yes, you hosted a giveaway!


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 28, 2021)

yes of course <33
(btw I love your avi and sig! she was my favorite character watching through chuunibyou c: )


----------



## Zerous (Apr 28, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2021)

Yep


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 28, 2021)

yes, definitely! i see you around here a lot


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2021)

I recognize your name but don't really know you that well.


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Toska (May 4, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 4, 2021)

Very much so


----------



## Shawna (May 4, 2021)

I saw you in the avatar shame game XDDDD


----------



## _Donut_ (May 5, 2021)

Seen you around in the basement


----------



## jadetine (May 5, 2021)

We're friends! That makes you famous to me.


----------



## ecstasy (May 5, 2021)

never seen you before


----------



## skarmoury (May 5, 2021)

Your username seems familiar!


----------



## Seastar (May 5, 2021)

Yeah, but only because I remember the username.


----------



## Toska (May 5, 2021)

Of course! See you around all the time


----------



## ecstasy (May 5, 2021)

ofc ofc


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2021)

yessss


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 5, 2021)

You’ve changed your username a few times, but yes I’ve seen you around.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 5, 2021)

I've seen you a few times before


----------



## deana (May 5, 2021)

I've definitely seen you


----------



## Firesquids (May 5, 2021)

Yep, I love the Peewee


----------



## ecstasy (May 5, 2021)

yeah bestie


----------



## Toska (May 5, 2021)

for sure famous


----------



## Roxxy (May 5, 2021)

Iconic and kind


----------



## 0ni (May 5, 2021)

Yes, I see you around a bunch and you are always really nice!    (tailoring my emoji to your colours)


----------



## ecstasy (May 5, 2021)

ive started seeing you recently and ur swag


----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 6, 2021)

Of course, you're iconic on here


----------



## jadetine (May 6, 2021)

Frog slime... hmm, not sure we've crossed paths...


----------



## Zerous (May 6, 2021)

I've seen you around a decent amount recently


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 6, 2021)

i feel like ive seen you around before but ive been super inactive recently so i dont remember im sorry


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 6, 2021)

l seen you a few times. sorta


----------



## Roxxy (May 6, 2021)

Definitely famous see you around and I’m sure I bought a collectible from you


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 6, 2021)

definitely, one of the two most purple members on here. And l don't remember that, l have bad memory then.


----------



## Toska (May 6, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## Neb (May 6, 2021)

Yup!


----------



## ecstasy (May 6, 2021)

yep


----------



## 0ni (May 6, 2021)

of course i've seen you around here before, you officiated my crab wedding


----------



## Clock (May 7, 2021)

seen you around


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 7, 2021)

I think I've seen you around a few times!


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2021)

Yeah!


----------



## Toska (May 8, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## _Donut_ (May 8, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## 0ni (May 8, 2021)

You are the friendly neighbourhood donut, of course I know you


----------



## Zerous (May 8, 2021)

I've seen you around


----------



## DaisyFan (May 8, 2021)

I don't think so. Hello!


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2021)

Yes


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 8, 2021)

ofc!


----------



## Toska (May 8, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## Stnh (May 8, 2021)

Seen you once or twice


----------



## deana (May 9, 2021)

I feel like I haven't seen you before


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2021)

Yes indeed, I've seen you before


----------



## Stnh (May 9, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yes indeed, I've seen you before


Seen you a lot


----------



## jadetine (May 10, 2021)

I hear others whisper your name in the counting game...


----------



## Nefarious (May 10, 2021)

Absolutely a celebrity.


----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2021)

Definitely a king!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 10, 2021)

Well of course you are, everyone's gotta know the swaggiest person here (you)


----------



## Toska (May 10, 2021)

For sure!


----------



## Holla (May 10, 2021)

Yep I see you everywhere


----------



## Zerous (May 10, 2021)

yea, I've seen you around quite a bit


----------



## tessa grace (May 10, 2021)

i've actually never seen you before, maybe i have but i don't really remember


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 10, 2021)

l never seen you before . the name isn't familiar


----------



## tessa grace (May 10, 2021)

really, thats surprising, honestly i did just change my entire aesthetic, though

anyways, i see you all around everywhere, so you're pretty popular!


----------



## Stnh (May 10, 2021)

Seen you on the blue team thing


----------



## Zerous (May 11, 2021)

I don't think i'd seen you before this event tbh sorry


----------



## ecstasy (May 11, 2021)

ofc


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 11, 2021)

hmmm, maybe a couple times before


----------



## Stnh (May 11, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> hmmm, maybe a couple times before


a lot


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 11, 2021)

I haven't seen you yet, enemy blue o:


----------



## Zerous (May 11, 2021)

Ye, for sure


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2021)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I have.


----------



## Zerous (May 11, 2021)

yep haha


----------



## Stnh (May 11, 2021)

Yea in this thread


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 11, 2021)

I've seen ya quite a few times recently


----------



## lemoncrossing (May 11, 2021)

yes, several times


----------



## Stnh (May 11, 2021)

Once


----------



## 0ni (May 12, 2021)

Yeah, I've seen you around


----------



## Zerous (May 12, 2021)

Yeah, I'd seen you around a bit before, but especially during this event haha Go Froggy Chairs!


----------



## Toska (May 12, 2021)

I’ve for sure seen you around! go froggy chairs


----------



## Stnh (May 12, 2021)

I've seen you around


----------



## tomatospooks666 (May 12, 2021)

i haven't seen you before now.


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2021)

Wh-who are you?


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## ecstasy (May 12, 2021)

ofc


----------



## Stnh (May 12, 2021)

No


----------



## Roxxy (May 12, 2021)

Definitely seen you around


----------



## Toska (May 12, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## 0ni (May 12, 2021)

My froggy team mate! of course I know you


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## neoratz (May 17, 2021)

YES i specifically remember you as the person i sent gifs with back and forth in the gif thread whenever i see you


----------



## Toska (May 17, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Mezzanine (May 17, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## King koopa (May 17, 2021)

yup


----------



## tomatospooks666 (May 19, 2021)

i haven't seen you either.


----------



## neoratz (May 19, 2021)

yes... you are ingrained in my brain as the person with the kedamono icon so i think even if you ever changed it i would still think that when i see your username XD


----------



## King koopa (May 19, 2021)

I remember seeing your signature before so I think so?


----------



## Toska (May 19, 2021)

Of course


----------



## 0ni (May 20, 2021)

yep - green team friend  (although I was aware of you before TBTWC, too - you always seem very nice)


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2021)

For sure!  CAAAAAAAAAN DO!  *Mr. Meseeks voice from Rick and Morty*


----------



## Roxxy (May 20, 2021)

Definitely famous, a true tbt star ️


----------



## Zerous (May 20, 2021)

Yep, fs seen you around : )


----------



## Looigi (May 20, 2021)

krazystitch said:


> This game is really simple. What you basically do is look at the poster above you and type if you've seen them on the forum or not
> 
> BEGIN!


Uh Bro This Thread Was Made When My Cousin was Born. Also I See You Quite A Bit


----------



## Zerous (May 20, 2021)

Hmm I think I've seen you once or twice? But since you joined a month ago, I guess that makes sense hahah belated welcome to the forums btw hahah


----------



## deana (May 20, 2021)

I've definitely seen you around, especially lately!


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 20, 2021)

i would say so i hardly post so...


----------



## Toska (May 20, 2021)

I don’t believe I’ve saw you before, so hello!


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 20, 2021)

i have seen you a few times


----------



## Kattea (May 20, 2021)

You seem fairly new, but I've seen you around a bunch today!


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 20, 2021)

Kattea said:


> You seem fairly new, but I've seen you around a bunc
> 
> 
> Kattea said:
> ...


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 20, 2021)

I’ve seen you in a few posts today


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 20, 2021)

yeah a few times


----------



## King koopa (May 20, 2021)

maybe? I think I've seen you before


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 20, 2021)

a few time


----------



## Neb (May 20, 2021)

I’ve only seen you today.


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 20, 2021)

Neb said:


> I’ve only seen you today.


nosorry


----------



## Toska (May 20, 2021)

Only in this thread a few times today.


----------



## Zerous (May 20, 2021)

ofc haha


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2021)

Yeah!


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 21, 2021)

yeah


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 22, 2021)

Yeah I’ve seen you a lot


----------



## Toska (May 22, 2021)

Not as much as others, but I’ve seen you around!


----------



## King koopa (May 22, 2021)

Yep ever since February


----------



## jadetine (May 22, 2021)

We meet again! For sure I've seen you,  but I'm not sure what you're famous for...


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 22, 2021)

seen you


----------



## Toska (May 23, 2021)

As of recent, yeah!


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 23, 2021)

yeah on here


----------



## Stnh (May 23, 2021)

Never


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 23, 2021)

no never


----------



## Zerous (May 23, 2021)

Haven't seen you before sorry


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 23, 2021)

yeah


----------



## DaisyFan (May 24, 2021)

I haven't seen you before. Hello there!


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 24, 2021)

no


----------



## Toska (May 24, 2021)

Only on this thread and a few others!


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## Zerous (May 24, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Emolga59 (May 25, 2021)

Yes:3


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Lavamaize (May 25, 2021)

For sure!


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

I have seen you quite a bit.


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 25, 2021)

seen you


----------



## Roxxy (May 25, 2021)

Such a sweetheart wishing my sister a happy birthday ️️


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 25, 2021)

thanks i seen you


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

You're pretty new but I've seen you around


----------



## Roxxy (May 25, 2021)

My lovely cosmos friend


----------



## mocha. (May 25, 2021)

Yes yes yes, I see you around all the time and its always a pleasure


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

Very much so


----------



## Bluebellie (May 25, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

Yes <3


----------



## 0ni (May 25, 2021)

Absolutely! Even before we first talked I had seen you around here a bunch


----------



## Zerous (May 25, 2021)

Ofc


----------



## Neb (May 25, 2021)

Almost didn’t recognize you for a second with the new pfp!


----------



## IonicKarma (May 25, 2021)

I've seen you around a few times!


----------



## Zerous (May 25, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Toska (May 26, 2021)

I’d know that username from anywhere!


----------



## Zerous (May 26, 2021)

Ofc


----------



## 0ni (May 26, 2021)

Yes! I saw you a bunch during TBTWC


----------



## mocha. (May 26, 2021)

Yes!! Love seeing you around the forums, you’re so wholesome


----------



## King koopa (May 26, 2021)

Yeah I think so I've seen your signature before


----------



## Emolga59 (May 26, 2021)

No


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2021)

A few times


----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2021)

Most definitely


----------



## Roxxy (May 26, 2021)

For sure! Hi again


----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2021)

Definitely, super famous.


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 26, 2021)

Yeah, I know you for sure :3


----------



## Neb (May 26, 2021)

Definitely!


----------



## Toska (May 26, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## Looigi (May 26, 2021)

I Have Seen You a Bunch


----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2021)

You're pretty new but I have seen you. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 26, 2021)

yes!


----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2021)

Oh defiantly!


----------



## King koopa (May 26, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2021)

I like to think you are.


----------



## Toska (May 26, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 27, 2021)

Most definitely


----------



## tessa grace (May 27, 2021)

yes and i always love your avatars


----------



## Toska (May 27, 2021)

Yeah!


----------



## Roxxy (May 27, 2021)

Definitely famous


----------



## King koopa (May 27, 2021)

yeah you definitely are i see you all the time


----------



## Holla (May 27, 2021)

Definitely


----------



## Emolga59 (May 27, 2021)

Yes :3


----------



## GreatUsername (May 27, 2021)

yea!!


----------



## Roxxy (May 27, 2021)

Not met you before so pleased to meet you  by the number of posts I’d say you are amazingly famous ️


----------



## Antonio (May 27, 2021)

Definitely


----------



## skarmoury (May 27, 2021)

Yea of course, it takes one jolly redd to know another jolly redd


----------



## Toska (May 28, 2021)

Yeah, I’d say you’re famous!


----------



## Zerous (May 28, 2021)

yep!


----------



## DaisyFan (May 28, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## Antonio (May 28, 2021)

I like to think so


----------



## mogyay (May 28, 2021)

yuh defo


----------



## Toska (May 28, 2021)

Extremely famous


----------



## Madeline63 (May 29, 2021)

Yes.

Now behold me and my one hour old account and 7 posts.


----------



## _Donut_ (May 29, 2021)

Not yet but that cute avatar is now engraved in my memory


----------



## Roxxy (May 29, 2021)

Super famous here and on the track!!


----------



## Toska (May 29, 2021)

Yeah, you’re pretty famous!


----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2021)

Yup


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 29, 2021)

i don't believe i recognise you, no-
howdy!!


----------



## Toska (May 29, 2021)

I don’t think I’ve saw you before... hi!


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2021)

You know it!


----------



## Roxxy (May 30, 2021)

Super famous


----------



## deana (May 30, 2021)

Definitely famous


----------



## Toska (May 30, 2021)

For sure famous!


----------



## King koopa (May 31, 2021)

I see you every day


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2021)

yup


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## Toska (May 31, 2021)

Definitely a famous tbt member !


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 31, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2021)

yeah!


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 6, 2021)

Super sweet and definitely famous!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 6, 2021)

Yep


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 6, 2021)

Yup! I've seen you around.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 6, 2021)

yes skar queen


----------



## Toska (Jun 6, 2021)

Yeah, a true tbt legend!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 6, 2021)

I don’t know  Am I?
What do you guys think?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jun 6, 2021)

Sophie23 said:


> I don’t know  Am I?
> What do you guys think?



The purpose of this game is that if you have seen the above user before. I made a mistake once and knew the instructions of this after. I hope you understand the info! 

To the user above me, yes I've seen you.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 6, 2021)

Yep, I've seen you before! Only a few times though!


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 6, 2021)

Seen you lots so definitely famous


----------



## Toska (Jun 6, 2021)

Definitely famous!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 7, 2021)

Yes, of course


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Toska (Jun 7, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 7, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 7, 2021)

Seen you around but not spoken yet so hi


----------



## Toska (Jun 7, 2021)

You’re famous!


----------



## peachsaucekitty (Jun 7, 2021)

i've only seen you on this thread so far :0


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 8, 2021)

Not seen you before so hi


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 10, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 10, 2021)

Definitely!


----------



## Toska (Jun 10, 2021)

For sure!


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 10, 2021)

Definitely famous! ️


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 10, 2021)

I also see you every day


----------



## uyumin (Jun 11, 2021)

Never seen you


----------



## Toska (Jun 11, 2021)

I don’t think I’ve noticed you before, nice to meet you!


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 11, 2021)

Definitely famous


----------



## Mick (Jun 11, 2021)

Hmm, yes


----------



## Toska (Jun 11, 2021)

Haven’t saw you in awhile, but you’re famous!


----------



## Jacob (Jun 11, 2021)

ive seen you around


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2021)

Jacob?  Who is that?

Jk, you’re iconic on this site so yes.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 11, 2021)

yep I also see you every day


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’ve seen you at least once everyday.


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 12, 2021)

Definitely famous!


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2021)

of course!!


----------



## Toska (Jun 12, 2021)

Definitely famous!


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 13, 2021)

Absolutely iconic


----------



## King koopa (Jun 13, 2021)

Definitely famous here


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Neb (Jun 14, 2021)

100%!


----------



## Toska (Jun 14, 2021)

For sure!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 17, 2021)

I see you at least once a week


----------



## BluebearL (Jun 17, 2021)

Pretty famous, seen you around a fair bit


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 17, 2021)

Definitely famous! We haven’t spoken so


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 17, 2021)

Of course, purple loving person!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 17, 2021)

I also pretty much see you 3 times a week


----------



## Toska (Jun 17, 2021)

Yeah, you’re pretty famous!


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 17, 2021)

Yep, famous for sure


----------



## jadetine (Jun 17, 2021)

Who are you? Nawww, I'm kidding,  of course everyone knows the sweet queen of purple, Roxxy!


----------



## Jacob (Jun 17, 2021)

I’ve seen you around. Don’t think we’ve talked! Nice to meet u


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 17, 2021)

Yep I've seen you, you're a great artist!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 17, 2021)

Of course! Nice person and nice lineup


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 18, 2021)

See you all the time  definitely famous!


----------



## Toska (Jun 18, 2021)

You’re for sure famous!


----------



## Jacob (Jun 18, 2021)

Yup!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2021)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 22, 2021)

Absolutely!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Toska (Jun 23, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## Bugs (Jun 24, 2021)

Yea! I've definitely seen you around a lot!


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 24, 2021)

Not met you yet so hi


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2021)

of course! one of the kindest members here.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 24, 2021)

yes ofc! ur super kind and sweet <3


----------



## Kattea (Jun 24, 2021)

I always see you adding to people’s collectible offers, you’re so sweet!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 24, 2021)

yep I see you pretty often


----------



## Toska (Jun 24, 2021)

Yeah, you’re pretty famous!


----------



## DaisyFan (Jun 24, 2021)

Absolutely, I've seen you!


----------



## Jacob (Jun 25, 2021)

Sadly, can't recall seeing you where I browse. Nice to meet u!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 25, 2021)

Yep, nice person who gave me a yellow candy for a red cosmo


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 25, 2021)

Kind, generous and definitely famous


----------



## Toska (Jun 25, 2021)

For sure famous!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jun 25, 2021)

Yup, I see you around!


----------



## rianne (Jun 25, 2021)

Yes, friendo.


----------



## uyumin (Jun 26, 2021)

Haven’t seen you around


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2021)

I don't believe I've ever seen you before. Hello!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 26, 2021)

many, many times


----------



## Toska (Jun 26, 2021)

I’ve seen you around!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2021)

yes  :3


----------



## mogyay (Jun 26, 2021)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## King koopa (Jun 26, 2021)

Yep I think you made the collectibles tier list which was very nice of you to do


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2021)

yup!


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 26, 2021)

Definitely a tbt legend  your signature is gorgeous


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2021)

yep!


----------



## Toska (Jul 1, 2021)

Yeah!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2021)

Yes


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 2, 2021)

Yes!! Seen you around lots of times!


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 3, 2021)

Definitely!


----------



## Toska (Jul 3, 2021)

For sure famous!


----------



## Mick (Jul 3, 2021)

Yup!


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 3, 2021)

I didn't see you. Hello there!


----------



## King koopa (Jul 3, 2021)

Think I saw you once or twice


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jul 3, 2021)

No and I don't care.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 3, 2021)

This is about the poster above you being famous or not. Unless you did mean that you don't care that Koopa isn't famous lol.

I've seen both of you regularly enough. I'm not really in every forum category, but you're both well known enough for me.


----------



## Toska (Jul 3, 2021)

I’ve seen you around!


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 3, 2021)

Yup!


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 4, 2021)

Definitely seen you around


----------



## Toska (Jul 4, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2021)

You know it!


----------



## King koopa (Jul 5, 2021)

I see you every day


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 5, 2021)

Who doesn't know the Koopa loving person!


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 5, 2021)

For sure!


----------



## Toska (Jul 5, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 5, 2021)

Definitely!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 7, 2021)

I see you every day lol.


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 7, 2021)

Yup!


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 7, 2021)

i've seen you today, but idk if you're new or less active. awesome pfp btw!!


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2021)

yes!


----------



## Toska (Jul 8, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (Jul 8, 2021)

I believe I have.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2021)

Yeah.


----------



## Neb (Jul 9, 2021)

You're so iconic in The Basement that it'd be weird if you left.


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 9, 2021)

Definitely famous! We haven’t spoken yet so hi


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 9, 2021)

Yes you are very famous and awesome <3


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 9, 2021)

Oooh yes I've seen you around!


----------



## King koopa (Jul 9, 2021)

Yeah I think so


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 9, 2021)

Yeah of course!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2021)

For sure, new friendo!


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 10, 2021)

I would say more iconic


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 10, 2021)

ofc!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 10, 2021)

Oh yeah, I have seen you already


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2021)

Yes, I have


----------



## King koopa (Jul 11, 2021)

I see you every day


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2021)

Yessir


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 11, 2021)

lmao yes


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 11, 2021)

Hmm, I don't think I've seen you before!


----------



## Neb (Jul 11, 2021)

I’ve seen you lots of times!


----------



## demoness (Jul 11, 2021)

not once


----------



## King koopa (Jul 11, 2021)

I don't think so?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 11, 2021)

Oh yeah, seen you alot! Your a cool dude


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jul 11, 2021)

I’m not famous, but you are!


----------



## Neb (Jul 11, 2021)

I’ve seen you around!


----------



## Toska (Jul 12, 2021)

Of course! You’re definitely famous.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2021)

Yeahhhh


----------



## King koopa (Jul 15, 2021)

Pfft at this point, who hasn't seen you around? Very famous!


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 15, 2021)

Answer is positive!


----------



## Toska (Jul 15, 2021)

I’ve seen you around!


----------



## mogyay (Jul 15, 2021)

yes! defo recognise the purple vibe


----------



## deana (Jul 17, 2021)

I've seen you around before


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 17, 2021)

Definitely lovely and famous


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 17, 2021)

For sure. I see your name come up a ton of times on this forum. Its definitely deserved, as you are a very kind person.


----------



## Toska (Jul 17, 2021)

Yeah, I see you around a good bit!


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 17, 2021)

Yeah, I've seen you


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2021)

Maybe once or twice.


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 19, 2021)

Yesity yes yes!


----------



## King koopa (Jul 19, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Toska (Jul 19, 2021)

You’re pretty famous!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 19, 2021)

yes bestie


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 20, 2021)

For sure


----------



## hauntedhead (Jul 20, 2021)

a couple times i think :]


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 20, 2021)

Haven’t seen you before so hi  nice to meet you


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Toska (Jul 20, 2021)

Took me a minute to remember who you were (with the username change), but of course!


----------



## King koopa (Jul 21, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## deana (Jul 21, 2021)

Definitely seen you many times


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 21, 2021)

pretty much  also love your lineup


----------



## King koopa (Jul 22, 2021)

I see you every day and I love your pastel lineup


----------



## xara (Jul 23, 2021)

of course!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2021)

Yep, definitely.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2021)

Yep


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 23, 2021)

the forums wouldn't be the same without you, y̵o̵u̵n̵g̵ ̵m̵i̵d̵o̵r̵i̵y̵a̵ ̵ saitama.


----------



## Toska (Jul 23, 2021)

You’re very famous!


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 24, 2021)

Definitely famous


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2021)

Famous without a doubt


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 25, 2021)

Most definitely famous


----------



## Toska (Jul 25, 2021)

I’ve seen you around! More as of recent.


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 28, 2021)

Amazingly famous


----------



## King koopa (Jul 29, 2021)

But of course! Very famous!


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 29, 2021)

100% yes!


----------



## King koopa (Aug 5, 2021)

Pretty famous!


----------



## Holla (Aug 6, 2021)

You've only been around for almost a year but are super active so definitely!


----------



## Toska (Aug 6, 2021)

You’re very famous!!


----------



## King koopa (Aug 6, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 7, 2021)

Ofc!!


----------



## Zerous (Aug 7, 2021)

Surprisingly, I think I've only seen you a couple times before


----------



## King koopa (Aug 8, 2021)

I think so yeah


----------



## Toska (Aug 8, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 8, 2021)

You have gone through numerous name changes. I can still identify who you are even after a few years!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## kayleee (Aug 10, 2021)

yeeees


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 10, 2021)

Yeah!


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 11, 2021)

Not spoken to you before so


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 11, 2021)

Yes defiantly


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 11, 2021)

Now I can confidently say yes! Howdy, fellow cabinmate :]


----------



## King koopa (Aug 13, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 13, 2021)

Definitely famous!


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 13, 2021)

of course, who doesn’t know the absolute sweetheart known as roxxy?


----------



## King koopa (Aug 18, 2021)

Who doesn't know the amazingly nice person kirbyz?


----------



## Zerous (Aug 24, 2021)

Yeah haha, I see you everywhere around here


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2021)

Yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 24, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 24, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2021)

The name sounds familiar?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 26, 2021)

Possibly?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2021)

Ye, I've seen you appear every now and then.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 27, 2021)

of course!


----------



## Goshi (Aug 28, 2021)

I have not, but I also haven't been online in months, haha.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 28, 2021)

Maybe? I recognize your name...


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 30, 2021)

Definitely


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 30, 2021)

everywhere


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Aug 30, 2021)

oh please how can I avoid you


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2021)

Yeah!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Aug 30, 2021)

Not really if I'm being honest.


----------



## Zerous (Aug 30, 2021)

I don't think I've seen you before sorry


----------



## Seastar (Sep 6, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## King koopa (Sep 6, 2021)

I'm pretty sure everyone has seen you at least once


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 6, 2021)

You’re _everywhere_


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 6, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Toska (Sep 6, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## b100ming (Sep 6, 2021)

To anyone who knows me


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 7, 2021)

I've seen you around


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 7, 2021)

The sweetest Donut around


----------



## jiny (Sep 7, 2021)

yepp!!


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 7, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## nyx~ (Sep 7, 2021)

Never seen you before jkjk


----------



## Toska (Sep 7, 2021)

I’ve seen you a few times recently!


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 7, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## deana (Sep 7, 2021)

You bet


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 8, 2021)

I'd say so!


----------



## Seastar (Sep 8, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## jiny (Sep 8, 2021)

yes


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 8, 2021)

Yes


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 9, 2021)

yeah ive seen you a few times


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2021)

hmm no who are you


----------



## Seastar (Sep 12, 2021)

Hmm yes, I've definitely seen that avatar somewhere.


----------



## justina (Sep 12, 2021)

Yeah I have


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 12, 2021)

A little bit around the cabin!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 12, 2021)

Sometimes..


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 12, 2021)

kinda


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 13, 2021)

I don't think I know you


----------



## xara (Sep 13, 2021)

of course!


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 13, 2021)

Yep yep


----------



## nyx~ (Sep 13, 2021)

I've seen you around more recently


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 13, 2021)

the username change is deceiving, but yes!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 13, 2021)

yeep


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## Orius (Sep 13, 2021)

Yep


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 13, 2021)

saw you like once maybe


----------



## Toska (Sep 13, 2021)

Yeah!


----------



## Zerous (Sep 13, 2021)

Ofc hahah


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 14, 2021)

I don't think so?


----------



## Orius (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Zerous (Sep 14, 2021)

I think I might have seen you once or twice?


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 14, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 14, 2021)

yep


----------



## Orius (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## skarmoury (Sep 14, 2021)

havent seen you around yet but youre only new here so hi welcome !!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 14, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## Zerous (Sep 14, 2021)

A bit I think?


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 14, 2021)

Definitely famous


----------



## Toska (Sep 14, 2021)

Extremely famous!


----------



## Seastar (Sep 16, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Orius (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Flyffel (Sep 16, 2021)

Not really


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 16, 2021)

Yes! (Love the pups by the way)


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 16, 2021)

Famous and amazing


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 18, 2021)

Yes!!


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 18, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2021)

For sure


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 18, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Sep 19, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## Zerous (Sep 19, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Toska (Sep 19, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Zerous (Sep 19, 2021)

Fs


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 19, 2021)

Ofc


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Sep 19, 2021)

y e


----------



## Neb (Sep 20, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## Toska (Sep 20, 2021)

For sure!


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 20, 2021)

Yes indeed!


----------



## Seastar (Sep 20, 2021)

Yep


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 20, 2021)

yeah


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 20, 2021)

yup ive seen you a few times


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 20, 2021)

I would say so!


----------



## Biyaya (Sep 21, 2021)

Nope. My first time seeing you!

Although, I feel like I know you a lot better after reading your origin story just now.


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 21, 2021)

We haven’t spoken yet so


----------



## Toska (Sep 21, 2021)

You’re iconic!


----------



## Neb (Sep 21, 2021)

Absolutely


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 21, 2021)

Yes


----------



## heyimsobored (Sep 21, 2021)

I've seen you before!


----------



## deana (Sep 22, 2021)

I've seen you a bit


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2021)

I think so?


----------



## Toska (Sep 22, 2021)

For sure!


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 22, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 22, 2021)

Hmmm not really


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 22, 2021)

Definately famous


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 22, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 23, 2021)

yuupp


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 24, 2021)

Definitely but we’ve not spoken so can I say hi


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 24, 2021)

Aw hii ive seen you a lot too you seem really nice : )


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2021)

Seen you quite a bit around The Basement. Seems friendly and warm. ^ ^


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 24, 2021)

Aw I've seen you around quite a bit too you seem really fun and really friendlyy


----------



## Seastar (Sep 25, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Aminata (Sep 25, 2021)

uhhh... I guess not


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 25, 2021)

Not seen you before so


----------



## Orius (Sep 25, 2021)

Seen you quite a bit in The Basement, so hi.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 26, 2021)

yuup definitely


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 26, 2021)

ofc


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 26, 2021)

Absolutely


----------



## Toska (Sep 26, 2021)

Of course! A true tbt star.


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 26, 2021)

Yep I know you, hi Toska!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 26, 2021)

seen you a bit yep : )


----------



## Neb (Sep 26, 2021)

Yup!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 26, 2021)

yepp


----------



## Orius (Sep 26, 2021)

Yepp. It's no surprise her pleasant personality makes her famous.


----------



## King koopa (Sep 26, 2021)

No, not yet


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 27, 2021)

yup you seem nice : )


----------



## Holla (Sep 27, 2021)

I see you around from time to time so yeah.


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 27, 2021)

Yes, I've seen you!


----------



## Orius (Sep 27, 2021)

Yepp, seen them plenty of times, the user with the cute Carmen avatar. I had Carmen in Pocket Camp as one of my campmates, so I remember her quite fondly.


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 27, 2021)

Definitely becoming famous


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 27, 2021)

Yep I see you around lotss


----------



## Seastar (Sep 28, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## Orius (Sep 28, 2021)

Yep. Seen you quite a few times by now.


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 28, 2021)

Yep, I see you everywhere!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 28, 2021)

yup see you all the time


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 29, 2021)

Definitely


----------



## Orius (Sep 29, 2021)

Yep. A frequent patron of the TBT. ❤


----------



## Stil (Sep 29, 2021)

no


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 29, 2021)

never seen you before also i would like to point out that your signature scares me lmao


----------



## nyx~ (Sep 29, 2021)

Yup!


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 29, 2021)

No, I don't think so


----------



## Orius (Sep 29, 2021)

Yep. Seen you quite a few times round the block.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 29, 2021)

see you around a lot :0 also cool we share timezones!


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 29, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2021)

not really


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 29, 2021)

hmmm no who are youu /j ly


----------



## Orius (Sep 30, 2021)

Forever NOT Alone because we know who you are. lol


----------



## Katya01 (Sep 30, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> Forever NOT Alone because we know who you are. lol


No sorry!


----------



## heyimsobored (Sep 30, 2021)

Never seen you. Sorry


----------



## Seastar (Sep 30, 2021)

Yeah, I think so.


----------



## Orius (Sep 30, 2021)

Definitely.


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 30, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 30, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 1, 2021)

Yep


----------



## ForeverALoan (Oct 1, 2021)

Yup! You seem like a very sweet person : ))


----------



## justina (Oct 1, 2021)

Yeah I’ve seen you before


----------



## Orius (Oct 1, 2021)

Sorry; first time.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 2, 2021)

Yep


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 2, 2021)

Definitely!


----------



## mogyay (Oct 2, 2021)

ABSOLUTE MOST FAMOUS, im such a fan


----------



## King koopa (Oct 2, 2021)

I see you like every day lol


----------



## Orius (Oct 2, 2021)

Yep. See you more often now.


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 2, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 3, 2021)

I don't believe I've ever seen your around. Don't take that personally. I come and go so much, so chances are you are everywhere here. I do like your username though!


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 3, 2021)

Definitely famous


----------



## xara (Oct 7, 2021)

of course!! one of the best people on the forums and one of my dearest friends.


----------



## Orius (Oct 7, 2021)

Yep. You've liked my posts quite a lot.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2021)

I would have to say so.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 7, 2021)

I’ve seen you a lot, so yeah.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 7, 2021)

Ofc!


----------



## Orius (Oct 7, 2021)

Roxxy's always famous here.


----------



## xara (Oct 8, 2021)

yes, sir!


----------



## ryuk (Oct 8, 2021)

of course


----------



## Meadows (Oct 8, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Orius (Oct 8, 2021)

Nope. Seen you for the first time.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 9, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## xara (Oct 9, 2021)

yeah!


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 9, 2021)

An absolute rock star   ❤


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Oct 18, 2021)

ofc!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 19, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Orius (Oct 19, 2021)

yep


----------



## xara (Oct 19, 2021)

of course!


----------



## deana (Oct 19, 2021)

Absolutely  ❤


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2021)

I think so?


----------



## Orius (Oct 21, 2021)

Yep.


----------



## Raz (Oct 22, 2021)

This is a good time to check this out, after almost a full year without posting on TBT lol

And for the same reason, I can't say much about the poster above me, as I don't remember seeing them before.


----------



## Holla (Oct 22, 2021)

You don't seem familiar sadly...


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 22, 2021)

Definitely


----------



## Orius (Oct 22, 2021)

Famous and following.


----------



## King koopa (Oct 23, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2021)

I think so?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 27, 2021)

Nope


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

Nope, but I like the avatar. Scream was one of my favorite slashers.


----------



## BakaRina (Oct 27, 2021)

Yup.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 27, 2021)

No


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 27, 2021)

yes, seen you around before


----------



## th8827 (Oct 27, 2021)

Once, recently


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 27, 2021)

nope, though i'm sure i will !


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

Yep.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Oct 27, 2021)

i’ve seen you around recently, yeah!


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 27, 2021)

Absolutely


----------



## Seastar (Oct 28, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## Orius (Oct 28, 2021)

Yes


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 28, 2021)

yes


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 28, 2021)

Of course, you've been here forever


----------



## Clock (Oct 28, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2021)

Yep!  Would never forget you, Clockwise.


----------



## Orius (Oct 28, 2021)

Yep, definitely. I've seen your name a lot!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 28, 2021)

Yes! :>


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 29, 2021)

yup


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 29, 2021)

Definitely but we haven’t spoken yet so


----------



## Seastar (Oct 29, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## Orius (Oct 29, 2021)

Yea


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 29, 2021)

newly famous


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 30, 2021)

yup


----------



## Darkesque_ (Oct 30, 2021)

I haven't seen you


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2021)

Sorry, I don’t know who you are.  I only know who animeshadowpanda is.

Lol just joking, I know it’s you.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Oct 30, 2021)

I definitely know who you are


----------



## Orius (Oct 30, 2021)

Nope. First time seeing you.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 30, 2021)

famous in the basement


----------



## Seastar (Oct 31, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## Clock (Nov 1, 2021)

Ofc


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 1, 2021)

sure!


----------



## Orius (Nov 1, 2021)

Yep. In the basement.


----------



## Sidera (Nov 1, 2021)

I've seen you a couple of time stalking the basement owo


----------



## nyx~ (Nov 1, 2021)

I think I've seen you once or twice recently.


----------



## Holla (Nov 1, 2021)

Definitely


----------



## Orius (Nov 1, 2021)

Seen you around the block a few times.


----------



## deana (Nov 1, 2021)

I've certainly seen you!


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 1, 2021)

Yea


----------



## nyx~ (Nov 1, 2021)

Yup!


----------



## Orius (Nov 1, 2021)

Seen you a couple of times, yeah.


----------



## Clock (Nov 13, 2021)

Yes, mostly around the basement


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 14, 2021)

Yep


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 14, 2021)

yess


----------



## Clock (Nov 14, 2021)

Ofc


----------



## King koopa (Nov 14, 2021)

Recently yes!


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 14, 2021)

Definately


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 14, 2021)

Obviously, your everywhere


----------



## Clock (Nov 16, 2021)

I see you around the basement so yes


----------



## Seastar (Nov 16, 2021)

Yeah!


----------



## th8827 (Nov 16, 2021)

I've seen you around.


----------



## Clock (Nov 16, 2021)

Yes


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 17, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 17, 2021)

I've seen you around


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 19, 2021)

yea definitely


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 19, 2021)

I don't think so, but I have a feeling you will be.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 20, 2021)

Haven't really seen you


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 20, 2021)

So famous you are everywhere


----------



## Clock (Nov 20, 2021)

Yes


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 20, 2021)

yeah I have! not so much recently but I do remember you well


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 21, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Nov 21, 2021)

ofc


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 21, 2021)

Yep


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Nov 21, 2021)

obviously


----------



## arikins (Nov 21, 2021)

ofc !! good to see u again


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 21, 2021)

Definitely!


----------



## Clock (Nov 21, 2021)

I see you around so yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2021)

For sure


----------



## Irish9474 (Nov 21, 2021)

i have not, but have been on in a while


----------



## King koopa (Nov 21, 2021)

Don't think so, so hi!


----------



## nyx~ (Nov 21, 2021)

Definitely!


----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2021)

Maybe?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 21, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 22, 2021)

ofc!


----------



## Clock (Nov 22, 2021)

I see you around so yes


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 23, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Clock (Nov 23, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Nov 23, 2021)

Yeah!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 23, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Clock (Nov 26, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## Calysis (Nov 27, 2021)

I have seen you around! o:


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 28, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2021)

For sure


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 28, 2021)

No? I don’t know you at all?
(just kidding. hi c: )


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 28, 2021)

Definitely famous


----------



## boring (Nov 28, 2021)

yepp!


----------



## Clock (Nov 28, 2021)

I see you around


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2021)

I’ve seen you plenty of times.


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 8, 2021)

Think I might have seen you  jk ofc  absolute legend


----------



## Seastar (Dec 8, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## tinysaiph (Dec 8, 2021)

yes!


----------



## Sidney (Dec 8, 2021)

yes


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 8, 2021)

Who…. _are you?_


----------



## Sidney (Dec 8, 2021)

Funnily enough, I think a few months back you said you knew me in this same thread hahaha 

Also yes, i recognize you


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 8, 2021)

not rlly lol


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 8, 2021)

Sidney said:


> Funnily enough, I think a few months back you said you knew me in this same thread hahaha
> 
> Also yes, i recognize you



I don’t remember that, but I’ll take your word for it.  Lmao.

@above: yes.


----------



## Seastar (Dec 8, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 11, 2021)

Birthday Famous


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 11, 2021)

100% yes indeed!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 12, 2021)

DaisyFan said:


> 100% yes indeed!


For sure. I've seen you around plenty. Love that holiday pfp by the way.


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 14, 2021)

Ofc! Very lovely and famous


----------



## Seastar (Dec 15, 2021)

Yeah!


----------



## arikins (Dec 15, 2021)

yep !


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 15, 2021)

I haven't seen you around!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 15, 2021)

I see you once in a blue moon, lmao.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 15, 2021)

yup for sure tbt celebrity


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 15, 2021)

not really at least I don't think so.


----------



## arikins (Dec 16, 2021)

i haven't seen u around :c


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 16, 2021)

Hi  we haven’t met yet


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 16, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## Clock (Dec 16, 2021)

I see you around


----------



## arikins (Dec 16, 2021)

yes !


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 16, 2021)

For sure.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 16, 2021)

Well duh, of course I do!


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 16, 2021)

The answer is...



Spoiler



Yes!


----------



## Seastar (Dec 17, 2021)

Yeah!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 17, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 18, 2021)

I haven’t seen you around, nice to meet you!


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 18, 2021)

ive seen you a few times


----------



## arikins (Dec 18, 2021)

yep


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 18, 2021)

No


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Dec 19, 2021)

Nope


----------



## pottercrossing (Dec 19, 2021)

Never seen you


----------



## Neb (Dec 19, 2021)

Your username seems familiar, but I’m not sure.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 19, 2021)

of course youre everywhere


----------



## Seastar (Dec 20, 2021)

Yeah, I totally have.


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 21, 2021)

Ofc!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 21, 2021)

The purple queen of TBT, how could I not know her?


----------



## Clock (Dec 21, 2021)

Always famous here


----------



## Neb (Dec 22, 2021)

I haven't seen you as much recently, but you're definitely well known around here!


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 22, 2021)

yup super well known


----------



## arikins (Dec 23, 2021)

yep !


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 23, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Dec 23, 2021)

Yes, hello there!


----------



## nyx~ (Dec 23, 2021)

Yup!


----------



## Seastar (Dec 23, 2021)

Yeah!


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 24, 2021)

Definitely


----------



## CylieDanny (Dec 24, 2021)

Definitely famous


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 24, 2021)

yeah u r


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 24, 2021)

Not really. Hello there!


----------



## Seastar (Dec 24, 2021)

Yes


----------



## arikins (Dec 25, 2021)

yep


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 25, 2021)

Seen you around but not spoken so


----------



## Neb (Dec 27, 2021)

I see you around occasionally!


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Dec 27, 2021)

Username kinda rings a bell but thats definitely the first time Ive seen that avatar so I'm not too sure


----------



## arikins (Dec 28, 2021)

yes !


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 28, 2021)

yup!


----------



## Clock (Dec 28, 2021)

Yes ofc


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 28, 2021)

Yep, you drew me a shiny pumpkaboo.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 29, 2021)

Don’t recognize you


----------



## Neb (Dec 30, 2021)

I’ve seen you around a bit in the past few weeks, but not before then.


----------



## awkwardvillager64 (Dec 30, 2021)

i've seen you a couple of times around the forum


----------



## Clock (Dec 30, 2021)

Haven't seen you that much


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Dec 30, 2021)

I've seen you a lot


----------



## Alexi Giovani (Dec 30, 2021)

ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> I've seen you a lot


Hmmm. Can’t say I have


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 30, 2021)

Seen you recently, not spoken yet so


----------



## thefallenfruit (Dec 30, 2021)

I've seen you a couple of times, I remember you by the signature.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Dec 30, 2021)

dont think i’ve seen u before?? i think you’ve joined recently, so welcome!


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 30, 2021)

YUP ur a good friendo


----------



## Seastar (Dec 31, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Dec 31, 2021)

Sure have


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 31, 2021)

Nope


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 1, 2022)

Negative


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Jan 1, 2022)

maybe a few times


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 1, 2022)

Definitely


----------



## Aquilla (Jan 1, 2022)

Yes! Plenty of times


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Jan 1, 2022)

yeah! and your amazing artwork!


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 3, 2022)

For sure you're famous! I've always loved your username


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 3, 2022)

I don’t believe I’ve seen you before.


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Jan 3, 2022)

Pretty sure I haven't


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jan 3, 2022)

i haven't seen you around


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 3, 2022)

Ive seen ya


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Jan 3, 2022)

I don't think so


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2022)

I’ve seen you multiple times on this page, so yes.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 3, 2022)

nope. never seen you before

(jkjk)


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 3, 2022)

I feel like I’ve seen you before


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 3, 2022)

Of course!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Jan 4, 2022)

Yeah a few times for sure!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 4, 2022)

Don’t look familiar


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 5, 2022)

I've seen you on occasion


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 5, 2022)

I don’t recognize you but I shall remember you.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 6, 2022)

Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 6, 2022)

Ofc


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2022)

yes


----------



## gigii (Jan 6, 2022)

no


----------



## jadetine (Jan 6, 2022)

I don't think we've crossed paths before, but you already have some adorable collectibles!


----------



## gigii (Jan 6, 2022)

i have seen you just never like commented where u prob did and ty!!


----------



## Clock (Jan 6, 2022)

sometimes


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 6, 2022)

Of course!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 6, 2022)

Nope


----------



## King koopa (Jan 6, 2022)

Maybe like 2 or 3 times?


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 6, 2022)

Yesyesyesyes


----------



## gigii (Jan 7, 2022)

yes )


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 7, 2022)

No


----------



## kayleee (Jan 7, 2022)

I don’t believe I have seen you before


----------



## Calysis (Jan 7, 2022)

I have definitely seen you before!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 7, 2022)

I think it's the first time I've ever seen you!


----------



## gigii (Jan 7, 2022)

i think i seen you but i think i dont


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 7, 2022)

Very, EVERY single ACNL post or giveaway Gigi is THERE


----------



## gigii (Jan 7, 2022)

same for you lol


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 7, 2022)

Seen you a few times but not spoken yet so


----------



## King koopa (Jan 7, 2022)

I see you just about every day


----------



## gigii (Jan 7, 2022)

lol i see you everyday


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 7, 2022)

i’ve seen you a little bit here and there!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2022)

yerrr


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 7, 2022)

Ofc


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 7, 2022)

You're pretty much famous at this point lol. Yep!


----------



## Clock (Jan 8, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2022)

yess sirreeee:3


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jan 8, 2022)

Yess! I have seen you around


----------



## King koopa (Jan 8, 2022)

More recently,  yes!


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 8, 2022)

Kinda


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 8, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 8, 2022)

Without a doubt yes.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 8, 2022)

Nope


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2022)

yes lol


----------



## Toska (Jan 9, 2022)

I kind of remember you, so yeah!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 10, 2022)

I believe I seen you before


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 11, 2022)

Seen you around


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 11, 2022)

Yes, plenty of times!


----------



## gigii (Jan 11, 2022)

yes <3


----------



## Clock (Jan 12, 2022)

I see you around


----------



## Seastar (Jan 12, 2022)

Yep


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 12, 2022)

Ofc


----------



## gigii (Jan 12, 2022)

yep


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 13, 2022)

Yes


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 13, 2022)

I've seen you.


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 13, 2022)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## gigii (Jan 13, 2022)

ive seen you not alot tho lol


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 14, 2022)

I believe so


----------



## Clock (Jan 14, 2022)

i see you around


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 14, 2022)

Of course!


----------



## gigii (Jan 14, 2022)

yes


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 15, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 15, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## gigii (Jan 15, 2022)

yes


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 15, 2022)

Haven't seen you yet, hi!


----------



## gigii (Jan 15, 2022)

i have seen you!!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 16, 2022)

Maybe?


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 16, 2022)

Definitely


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Shoutarous (Jan 17, 2022)

A bunch!


----------



## gigii (Jan 17, 2022)

yuppp


----------



## Seastar (Jan 19, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## gigii (Jan 19, 2022)

yess


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 19, 2022)

mhm!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 21, 2022)

Yes


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 21, 2022)

yep!


----------



## gigii (Jan 21, 2022)

ofc ur on all the basement threads!!


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 22, 2022)

lol yea i am 

and yea ofc i know you youre also on all the basement threads


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Jan 25, 2022)

yes!! saw you on the basement threads and I think in Nook's Cranny?


----------



## gigii (Jan 25, 2022)

yes!!


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 25, 2022)

mhm!


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 26, 2022)

Not seen you before so  nice to meet you


----------



## Seastar (Jan 26, 2022)

Yes


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 27, 2022)

yep!


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 27, 2022)

havent seen you around before, so hello


----------



## Plume (Jan 27, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 27, 2022)

I've seen you(also I like your artwork ^^)


----------



## xara (Jan 28, 2022)

yeah! you seem nice. :’)


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 28, 2022)

Absolutely iconic


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 29, 2022)

nope, so hello!!


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 29, 2022)

Nope, but good to meet you


----------



## jadetine (Jan 29, 2022)

yay! it’s the most wonderful, supportive, fantastic lady on TBT!


----------



## deana (Jan 29, 2022)

Famous for sure!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 29, 2022)

Yep


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 29, 2022)

A consistent and friendly presence on the forums!


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 30, 2022)

yea, and we should talk more lol


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jan 30, 2022)

haven't seen ya around before!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 30, 2022)

I haven't seen you around before, my friend.


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 31, 2022)

I've seen you a few times.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 3, 2022)

Yes, I have.


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

Basement Royalty is the answer


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 3, 2022)

No, who are you?  You never post here.

Lmao, just joking.  Someone would have to be living under an Animal Crossing rock to not know the fabulous Blink.


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

omg, its Midoriya. hi TBT icon
Please, if anyone didn't know you, clearly they haven't breathed on this forum ever


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 3, 2022)

Duh of course! Literally so talented


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

Yes! Been here a while, too!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 4, 2022)

Yep.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 4, 2022)

There were seven threads in a row that were last posted by you. It's impossible NOT to know you lol.


----------



## pottercrossing (Feb 4, 2022)

I've definitely seen you before. I love your signature, BTW


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 4, 2022)

I have seen you around :3c


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 4, 2022)

I've seen you several times.


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 4, 2022)

Definitely seen you but not had the chance to say hi


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2022)

yupp


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 4, 2022)

Absolutely legendary


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2022)

Oh yes


----------



## Blink. (Feb 5, 2022)

indeedy~


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 5, 2022)

The entire first page of the basement threads was last posted by you. Yes lol.


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 5, 2022)

of course


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 5, 2022)

I feel like I’ve seen you somewhere but also idk tbh :0


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 5, 2022)

Yep! Love the pfp by the way


----------



## Seastar (Feb 5, 2022)

Yep I have


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Feb 6, 2022)

No, I haven't


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 6, 2022)

i dont think so


----------



## pottercrossing (Feb 6, 2022)

Yep definitely seen you


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 6, 2022)

Nope


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 6, 2022)

yas


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 6, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Feb 6, 2022)

Of course


----------



## CylieDanny (Feb 6, 2022)

I think your pretty famous


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 6, 2022)

Hi! I've seen you often! 
You seem pretty fun!


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 6, 2022)

I am gonna say no? but my frame of reference is pretty skewed


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 6, 2022)

Been a while since I've seen you, but definitely yes.


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 6, 2022)

yes oho


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 6, 2022)

yep


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 6, 2022)

yes! that bob sig is hard not to remember hehe


----------



## xara (Feb 7, 2022)

of course! you’re iconic. <3


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 7, 2022)

For sure!


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 7, 2022)

Yep


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 8, 2022)

I don’t think so


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 8, 2022)

ur name is familiar hmm


----------



## Seastar (Feb 8, 2022)

Yes, of course.


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Feb 9, 2022)

Yup


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 9, 2022)

I've seen you around a couple of threads.


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 9, 2022)

yas!!!


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 9, 2022)

I think so


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 9, 2022)

No, I don't remember you.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 10, 2022)

Recently, I have


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 10, 2022)

Yes, quite a bit


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 10, 2022)

Kind, sweet and definitely famous


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 10, 2022)

Yes! Iconic pfp and sig


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 10, 2022)

Of course!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 10, 2022)

Seen you around.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 11, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 11, 2022)

Definitely


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2022)

for sure!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 11, 2022)

Yeees


----------



## gigii (Feb 11, 2022)

ofc!!!


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 11, 2022)

yep


----------



## Seastar (Feb 11, 2022)

Yeah, I remember that avatar and signature


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 11, 2022)

Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 11, 2022)

I think so


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 11, 2022)

Yes! Though with a different username


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 12, 2022)

Yep


----------



## Chloebug44 (Feb 12, 2022)

I don’t believe so


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 12, 2022)

Seen you a few times c:


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 12, 2022)

yas


----------



## Franny (Feb 13, 2022)

i think i've seen you a couple times but i'm honestly not sure


----------



## BakaRina (Feb 13, 2022)

I’ve seen you around sometimes.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2022)

Maybe once?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Feb 14, 2022)

Maybe 4-5 times?


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 14, 2022)

Yup


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 14, 2022)

For sure!


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 14, 2022)

Definitely


----------



## deana (Feb 15, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## Seastar (Feb 15, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## Beanz (Feb 15, 2022)

i have definitely seen you a lot


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 15, 2022)

Definitely


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 15, 2022)

Famous and fabulous


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2022)

of course! one of the sweetest members on here, and a dear friend of mine.


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 17, 2022)

I can only describe you as iconic  (and a beautiful friend )


----------



## Seastar (Feb 17, 2022)

Yep


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 17, 2022)

Always


----------



## pottercrossing (Feb 17, 2022)

Yes, I've seen you in the sense that I hired you to dig up my flowers lol


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 17, 2022)

I’ve seen you a bit.


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 17, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 17, 2022)

Yes! I have seen you a medium amount! (Love your candy and egg lineup btw!)


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 17, 2022)

You’re everywhere. It seems like you’ve been a member for a lot longer than just two months.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 17, 2022)

I've seen you many times!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 17, 2022)

A lot


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 17, 2022)

yep yep!


----------



## Neb (Feb 18, 2022)

Every day!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 18, 2022)

All the time!


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 18, 2022)

See you a lot! (your username makes me worry about you )


----------



## Bob Zombie (Feb 21, 2022)

Definitely famous!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 21, 2022)

Spooky famous!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 22, 2022)

For sure!


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 22, 2022)

Definitely, very iconic user!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 22, 2022)

Was the first person I remember seeing on the forums before I joined. See you every single day.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 22, 2022)

I don’t believe I’ve seen you before


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 22, 2022)

I've seen you before though


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 22, 2022)

No.......I feel like I'm a ghost.


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 22, 2022)

No


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 22, 2022)

Yes but I remember seeing you pop out of nowhere, I've never seen you before and then I suddenly see you often


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 23, 2022)

yes


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 23, 2022)

Yeees


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 23, 2022)

Yes, and I love the positivity you are spreading around the forum.


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 23, 2022)

Yes


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 23, 2022)

Yep


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 23, 2022)

No


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 23, 2022)

definitely


----------



## g u a v a (Feb 23, 2022)

i aint ever met u in my life


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 23, 2022)

Yess I remember drawing something for you


----------



## lana. (Feb 23, 2022)

lately yea!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2022)

yep


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 24, 2022)

Positive!

That means yes.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 24, 2022)

I think I‘ve seen you.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 24, 2022)

Yeah, your username is cute.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 24, 2022)

Now I have a few times. ^^


----------



## Seastar (Feb 24, 2022)

I think I have?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 24, 2022)

CALLIE QUEEN ITS YOUUU


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 24, 2022)

Definitely.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 27, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 27, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## Beanz (Feb 27, 2022)

oh yes i’ve seen you everywhere


----------



## xara (Feb 27, 2022)

yeah, of course!


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 6, 2022)

Yes


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 6, 2022)

Yes!!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 6, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 6, 2022)

Yeah! I always see you around.


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2022)

yes.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 7, 2022)

Yep, and you are really sweet! <333


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 7, 2022)

I‘ve seen you a lot on here, you seem very nice.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 7, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 7, 2022)

Very!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 7, 2022)

I don't think so


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2022)

of course.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 8, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 8, 2022)

Definitely.


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 8, 2022)

100%


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2022)

yeah!


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 8, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 8, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 8, 2022)

Yes


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 8, 2022)

I've traded with you before, so yes!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 8, 2022)

Everyone knows Link


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 8, 2022)

Absolutely!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 8, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 9, 2022)

Yes


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 9, 2022)

Yes


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2022)

yep!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 9, 2022)

Yess!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2022)

yes


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 9, 2022)

For sure!!!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 9, 2022)

YES! Why wouldn't I know you? XD


----------



## tarepanda3ame (Mar 9, 2022)

Of course!  
(Just saw you yesterday!)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 9, 2022)

Yes, I have! (And I could say the same. XD)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 9, 2022)

I've seen you a lot in these past couple of weeks!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 9, 2022)

Yeah!


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 10, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Mar 10, 2022)

yes yes!!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 10, 2022)

I have never seen you before! You seem really nice though! I love your lineup, avatar, and signature! Super cute!!


----------



## gigii (Mar 10, 2022)

ofc your my bestie!


----------



## Sophie23 (Mar 10, 2022)

I guess


----------



## deana (Mar 10, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

I've seen you a few times!


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 11, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## gigii (Mar 11, 2022)

ofc!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 11, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## Seastar (Mar 11, 2022)

I think so.


----------



## gigii (Mar 11, 2022)

yup!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 11, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2022)

Somewhat


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 11, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2022)

yush!


----------



## gigii (Mar 11, 2022)

yup!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2022)

Yep yep!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 13, 2022)

Plenty of times!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 13, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 13, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2022)

yeah. : )


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 14, 2022)

Yup!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 14, 2022)

yes


----------



## Neb (Mar 15, 2022)

I’ve seen you more recently


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 15, 2022)

Somewhat!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 15, 2022)

Who doesn't know her


----------



## xara (Mar 15, 2022)

of course.


----------



## Roxxy (Mar 15, 2022)

Absolutely famous and fantastic


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 15, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 16, 2022)

very


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 16, 2022)

Yesss


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 16, 2022)

Yes


----------



## deana (Mar 19, 2022)

I've seen you around!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 19, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (Mar 19, 2022)

Yep


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 19, 2022)

Iconic Splatoon fan!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 19, 2022)

Very much so!


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 19, 2022)

yes of course!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2022)

yup!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2022)

Yep


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 19, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Bagelbagon (Mar 20, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 20, 2022)

Yes! (how do you only have 130 posts I remember seeing you a lot more then that)


----------



## *Sakura Miku* (Mar 21, 2022)

Yes, I see you a lot, actually


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 21, 2022)

Yeah, i've seen you here alot more recently.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2022)

For sure!


----------



## xara (Mar 23, 2022)

of course! <3


----------



## Seastar (Mar 23, 2022)

Yep, very famous.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2022)

For sure!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 25, 2022)

NO WAY. It’s Midoriya! I’m your biggest fan! Can I get an autograph?!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 25, 2022)

Yeah! I usually see you in the basement (hi)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2022)

yess


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 26, 2022)

Yeah(wow almost 70k posts um )


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2022)

yess ^_^


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 28, 2022)

Most definitely!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 30, 2022)

So famous! …so famous.!


----------



## vinnie (Mar 30, 2022)

I see you around every now and then, so yep!


----------



## deana (Mar 30, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## Seastar (Mar 30, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## vinnie (Mar 30, 2022)

Yep! I see you a lot!


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 30, 2022)

A lot more recently.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 31, 2022)

Yes of course!


----------



## Seastar (Mar 31, 2022)

Yep, I have


----------



## vinnie (Mar 31, 2022)

Definitely.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 31, 2022)

Yep


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 31, 2022)

Yes


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2022)

yeah!


----------



## vinnie (Apr 1, 2022)

Absolutely! I see you everywhere


----------



## Seastar (Apr 1, 2022)

Yeah, I think so.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 3, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## xara (Apr 4, 2022)

yeah! ^^


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 4, 2022)

Yas, I always see you posting :3


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 4, 2022)

I think so.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 4, 2022)

I’ve seen you around


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 4, 2022)

Yep


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 4, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 6, 2022)

Yep


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 8, 2022)

Yes tho you look different. New haircut?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 8, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2022)

of course! <3


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 8, 2022)

Heck yeah!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 8, 2022)

Yeah!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2022)

of course!!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 11, 2022)

Yup


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 12, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 12, 2022)

Yes


----------



## deana (Apr 12, 2022)

I've definitely seen you before !


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

i think i have seen u?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 12, 2022)

I think so


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Deleted


what


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2022)

Yep, for sure!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

you should be if you arent


----------



## vinnie (Apr 12, 2022)

Yeppp!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 12, 2022)

Oh yes!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 12, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

Yeeeeeeep


...but am i?


----------



## uyumin (Apr 12, 2022)

Never seen you


----------



## vinnie (Apr 12, 2022)

Personally, I've never seen you


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 12, 2022)

You are for sure!!! Your super nice too!!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 12, 2022)

Most famous frog


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 13, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 13, 2022)

pretty sure


----------



## Seastar (Apr 13, 2022)

Yeah, I've seen you several times now


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 13, 2022)

For sure! I have seen you many times!!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 13, 2022)

cant...respond...holding...in...anger


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 13, 2022)

I've been seeing you a lot lately!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 13, 2022)

guess im 20 percent cooler cause im famous


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 14, 2022)

First saw you today


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 14, 2022)

rip never heard of you


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 15, 2022)

I've seen you around a fair bit ^^


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 15, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 15, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 15, 2022)

ayuup


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 17, 2022)

Seen you before


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2022)

Yep


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 3, 2022)

Of course


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 4, 2022)

I've seen you 3 times before


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 4, 2022)

Yes very active


----------



## vinnie (May 4, 2022)

Definitely! I see you all the time!


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 6, 2022)

I’ve seen you before


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 6, 2022)

Definitely!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 6, 2022)

That's a definite yes!


----------



## vinnie (May 6, 2022)

Of course!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 6, 2022)

I've seen you a few times!


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 6, 2022)

Most famous driver!


----------



## pottercrossing (May 6, 2022)

I've seen you many times


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 6, 2022)

It's my first time seeing you.


----------



## vinnie (May 6, 2022)

Yep! I see you all the time ^-^


----------



## King koopa (May 7, 2022)

Yep! I see you about every day


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 7, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## pottercrossing (May 7, 2022)

i've seen you once or twice


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 7, 2022)

I've seen you before!


----------



## Roxxy (May 7, 2022)

Seen you around, nice to say hi


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 7, 2022)

I've known you since last year. Yep!


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 7, 2022)

For sure. It's neat to read about all the car facts you have locked and loaded and reading about them in the happy thread.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 7, 2022)

Yes I always see you giving people advice and you are very good at gardening.


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2022)

For sure!


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 7, 2022)

Almost every post


----------



## Gene. (May 8, 2022)

I have, mainly on basement posts!


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 9, 2022)

I don’t seem to recognize you


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2022)

Yes, definitely.


----------



## Gene. (May 9, 2022)

ALL the time!


----------



## honeyaura (May 9, 2022)

I’ve seen you, yes


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2022)

Iconic.


----------



## honeyaura (May 9, 2022)

Legend


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 9, 2022)

Yes! It's only recently that I've seen you around here again.


----------



## allainah (May 9, 2022)

yes ofc, always see you when im here :~)


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 10, 2022)

Saw you for the 2nd time.


----------



## Seastar (May 10, 2022)

I've seen you a lot recently.


----------



## Bagelbagon (May 10, 2022)

yup, just about everywhere.

:O WHAT YOU HAVE 28,000+ POSTS?!


----------



## Gene. (May 10, 2022)

Of course I've seen THE bagelbagon, how can you miss that purple layout?!


----------



## allainah (May 10, 2022)

Yes i've seen you a lil bit recently!


----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## Roxxy (May 10, 2022)

One of the best


----------



## King koopa (May 10, 2022)

Another one of the best


----------



## Bluebellie (May 10, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## Roxxy (May 11, 2022)

Definitely


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 12, 2022)

I unfortunately don’t remember you.


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2022)

Yep


----------



## Gene. (May 12, 2022)

everywhere


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2022)

That signature looks familiar.


----------



## Midoriya (May 13, 2022)

For sure.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 13, 2022)

Everywhere in this forum lol


----------



## S.J. (May 13, 2022)

I’ve been seeing you around lately!  Love your cute Splat profile pic!


----------



## Roxxy (May 13, 2022)

Definitely famous and an amazing friend


----------



## Bagelbagon (May 13, 2022)

yeah, i've seen you here and there :]


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2022)

Yep, I know I have


----------



## Croconaw (May 14, 2022)

Yes, a bit!


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2022)

yep, c:


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 14, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 15, 2022)

Yeah <3


----------



## deana (May 15, 2022)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## Roxxy (May 16, 2022)

Famous and amazing


----------



## gigii (May 16, 2022)

yes!


----------



## Neb (May 17, 2022)

Sometimes!


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 19, 2022)

Nope


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## Roxxy (May 20, 2022)

Ofc


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 20, 2022)

I’ve seen you a lot and i love your aesthetic sm


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 20, 2022)

I’ve definitely seen you


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2022)

Despite you joining a few months ago, I have definitely seen you more than a few times!


----------



## Neb (May 21, 2022)

I see you around fairly often!


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2022)

yep!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2022)

Absolutely!


----------



## Roxxy (May 22, 2022)

Definitely


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2022)

Yep


----------



## tessa grace (May 22, 2022)

of course!


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 22, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 22, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 22, 2022)

I think I recognize you


----------



## skarmoury (May 22, 2022)

I've never seen you around :^0


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2022)

Absolutely!


----------



## Looigi (May 23, 2022)

nope, never heard of him.
                            -Master Shifu
(no i havent)


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2022)

Yeah, I've seen you before.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 23, 2022)

Yes! You are in like the Top 3 most famous members!!!


----------



## Roxxy (May 23, 2022)

Definitely the most famous frog on tbt!


----------



## ecstasy (May 23, 2022)

yup!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 24, 2022)

Yes even though you've changed your username multiple times!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 24, 2022)

Super famous! POLIWAG AND BLUES CLUES ARE CUTEEE


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 24, 2022)

Yes, definitely famous! And also one of the nicest members!


----------



## slzzpz (May 24, 2022)

Think so! I believe you've come over to my island once. Or I'm completely wrong and making it up lol


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 24, 2022)

I’ve actually never seen you before.


----------



## DaisyFan (May 24, 2022)

Yes, I’ve seen you!


----------



## Neb (May 24, 2022)

For sure


----------



## Roxxy (May 25, 2022)

Definitely


----------



## Bluebellie (May 25, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 25, 2022)

I've seen you a few times


----------



## Bagelbagon (May 27, 2022)

yus, especially a lot in the past month or two


----------



## allainah (May 27, 2022)

Nope first time seeing you for me


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 27, 2022)

I’ve seen you once or twice


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 27, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## Roxxy (May 28, 2022)

Ofc


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 28, 2022)

yep

i hope i am...


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 28, 2022)

Yeah especially a lot in the last month or so


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 28, 2022)

very famous


----------



## Neb (May 29, 2022)

Extremely famous!


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2022)

yes!


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2022)

The most famous person here.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2022)

yes, great buddy!


----------



## Roxxy (May 29, 2022)

Iconic


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 29, 2022)

Yes, especially a lot recently


----------



## Croconaw (May 31, 2022)

A bit more recently.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2022)

yeah!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jun 2, 2022)

I feel like the only time I ever see you is in this thread haha


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 3, 2022)

Absolutely


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2022)

yarr, matey


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2022)

So famous


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 4, 2022)

Very famous!


----------



## deana (Jun 5, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 5, 2022)

Ofc


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 5, 2022)

Might Guy and Kisame meet again.
-Uh who are you?-

lol I'm messing. You're like one of the top members here. If this was Pokemon you'd be the Elites.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 5, 2022)

I've seen you a lot of times


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2022)

Yep


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2022)

of course


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jun 7, 2022)

i’ve seen you a few times but not a lot


----------



## BakaRina (Jun 7, 2022)

Sadly, I haven't.


----------



## Neb (Jun 8, 2022)

Yup!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 8, 2022)

Definitely!


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 8, 2022)

Blues Clues Team Mate, total legend


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Jun 9, 2022)

Seen you often!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2022)

I've seen ya, yes!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2022)

The most famous one of them alllllllllll.


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 12, 2022)

No.

*edit* I thought it was a personal question!!
Yes! @Venti is famous on TBT, always on and posting!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 12, 2022)

I have seen you recently!!!


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 12, 2022)

I  your *Hello Kitty* themes!!! 
Yes@Mr_Keroppi is TBT famous


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 12, 2022)

I've seen you lately


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 12, 2022)

Oh I get the game!! Oops!

Yes you are super regularly on here. I see you often.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jun 12, 2022)

I’ve seen you once or twice


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2022)

Sometimes


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2022)

yes!


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 14, 2022)

Definitely


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 14, 2022)

Absolutely


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2022)

Yep


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2022)

hell yeah!


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jun 16, 2022)

you’re literally the person with the most posts on this site


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 17, 2022)

I think so?? Your username is familiar :0


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jun 17, 2022)

Haven’t seen you before


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2022)

yeah!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2022)

You're the most famous, the most famous, the most famous, yeahhhh...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2022)

yes! 420/69 would recommend


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 17, 2022)

Yes!

Are you just going to stop posting after reaching 69,420 posts?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 18, 2022)

Ofc


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jun 28, 2022)

I believe I’ve seen you before


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 28, 2022)

Super Famous!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## DaisyFan (Jun 29, 2022)

Yes indeed!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 29, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Franny (Jun 29, 2022)

no, i'm not on here enough


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jun 29, 2022)

i’ve seen you several times


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 1, 2022)

Yes


----------



## jadetine (Jul 1, 2022)

So famous, much wow


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 1, 2022)

I’ve seen you once or twice


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 1, 2022)

yep


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 1, 2022)

Yes


----------



## jadetine (Jul 2, 2022)

You again?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 2, 2022)

I've seen you before!


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 2, 2022)

Yeah, I've seen you around quite a lot lately.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 2, 2022)

I’ve been seeing you more recently


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 3, 2022)

Nope


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 3, 2022)

I’ve seen you several times


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 3, 2022)

I've seen you sometimes in the Basement


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 3, 2022)

yup! <3


----------



## Neb (Jul 3, 2022)

Yup, I’ve seen you lots both on the forums and the Genshin discord server.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 4, 2022)

I don’t seem to recognize you


----------



## Zerous (Jul 4, 2022)

I don't recall seeing you before sorry


----------



## Neb (Jul 4, 2022)

I see you occasionally.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2022)

yeah!


----------



## Zerous (Jul 4, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 4, 2022)

I've seen you a few times!


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 4, 2022)

I feel like you and @Alienfish are the two users i see on here the most


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2022)

yeah!


----------



## peachsaucekitty (Jul 4, 2022)

never seen you before... sorry xd


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 5, 2022)

Pomegranates sounds familiar


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2022)

Yep


----------



## Zerous (Jul 5, 2022)

For sure


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 6, 2022)

I think you're one of the most well-known users on TBT!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2022)

yeah! o3o


----------



## QueenCobra (Jul 7, 2022)

Yes! Seen you!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 7, 2022)

I've seen you quite a bit!


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 7, 2022)

Ofc


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2022)

yes!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2022)

Yep


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 8, 2022)

Definitely!


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 8, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 29, 2022)

Definitely Famous


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2022)

Yep


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 29, 2022)

Yea


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 29, 2022)

haven't seen you as much recently but i'd definitely say you're still famous


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 29, 2022)

No


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 30, 2022)

yes, your signature really stands out!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 30, 2022)

I haven't seen you before, I think.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 2, 2022)

Yes, very much.


----------



## Cwynne (Aug 3, 2022)

absolutely and i've barely been active for years


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2022)

Yeah, you're one of the people that pops in every now and then, lol.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2022)

Of course


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 4, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 4, 2022)

Yesiree.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 4, 2022)

Of course!


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 5, 2022)

Yes


----------



## NovariusHaze (Aug 5, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 5, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Aug 6, 2022)

ofc


----------



## Shawna (Aug 7, 2022)

I believe so, yes. ^^


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 7, 2022)

yes!!


----------



## deana (Aug 7, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## Franny (Aug 8, 2022)

i've seen your name a few times


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 9, 2022)

We haven’t spoken so hi  but definitely yes!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

yes


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2022)

Yeah, I've seen you pop in from time to time.  Sup, fellow TBT veteran.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

Very famous.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

oh for sure!


----------



## Clock (Aug 11, 2022)

Unfortunately no


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 11, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2022)

Yep


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 13, 2022)

Ofc


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 13, 2022)

For sure!


----------



## Zerous (Aug 14, 2022)

I've seen you around a little bit


----------



## Liz! (Aug 14, 2022)

Yup, I have seen you around.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2022)

I don't seem to recognize you.


----------



## Zerous (Aug 14, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## Franny (Aug 14, 2022)

your name sounds really familiar but i dont recognize your picture so... yes? XD


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 14, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 14, 2022)

Of course!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 16, 2022)

How does it feel to be iconic?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2022)

yes!


----------



## Neb (Aug 16, 2022)

Absolutely!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 16, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## wubkitten (Aug 23, 2022)

No.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2022)

Nope, never seen you before!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Aug 28, 2022)

It'd be wild if you weren't.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 28, 2022)

well obvi


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 29, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 29, 2022)

Definitely.


----------



## Mars Adept (Aug 29, 2022)

I’ve seen you a lot.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 29, 2022)

I've seen you when you came back to the forums


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Aug 29, 2022)

yes I've seen you! I remember your old pfp


----------



## Zerous (Aug 29, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Aug 29, 2022)

yes I know you!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 29, 2022)

Yes, wonderful art!


----------



## Zerous (Aug 29, 2022)

Definitely!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 29, 2022)

Yep


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 29, 2022)

for sure!


----------



## Mars Adept (Aug 29, 2022)

I don’t think I’ve seen you often.


----------



## Newbiemayor (Aug 29, 2022)

I've seen you quite a few times.


----------



## Zerous (Aug 29, 2022)

I've seen you around a bit


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2022)

I don't recognize you.


----------



## Franny (Aug 29, 2022)

yeah! (i think i've commented on you in this thread before, i see you quite a bit)


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Aug 29, 2022)

yes I've seen you!


----------



## vinnie (Aug 29, 2022)

if seen you a fair amount of times, so i'd say yes!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 29, 2022)

Of course!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 29, 2022)

I've seen you around a bit so I'd say yes!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 29, 2022)

Yep ^^


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 29, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Aug 29, 2022)

I've seen you a lot.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 29, 2022)

obvi~


----------



## xara (Aug 30, 2022)

of course!


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 30, 2022)

defo!


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 30, 2022)

Of course


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Aug 30, 2022)

Yeah, have naturally seen you around a bunch.


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 30, 2022)

of course!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 30, 2022)

Yep ^^


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 30, 2022)

I haven't seen you before, I believe


----------



## vinnie (Aug 30, 2022)

obviously. i see you all the time


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 30, 2022)

Yeh


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 30, 2022)

heck yeah!


----------



## Emolga59 (Aug 31, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 31, 2022)

Yes I do!


----------



## al-tirah (Aug 31, 2022)

Yes. You just reacted to my post on one of the threads in Brewster’s Cafe. Thanks for that btw.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 31, 2022)

This is a no-brainer. Yes!


----------



## Foreverfox (Aug 31, 2022)

Yes! Legendary!


----------



## thebigguy (Aug 31, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> Yes! Legendary!


I recognise you from the cute pfp!
don't think I'm gonna get recognised but one of these days


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2022)

I saw you for the first time yesterday


----------



## Bagelbagon (Aug 31, 2022)

Yes, everywhere!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 31, 2022)

I see you come and go 
nice to see you again!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 1, 2022)

Of course! I see you quite a bit ^^


----------



## Zerous (Sep 1, 2022)

Yep! I see you around a decent amount


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 1, 2022)

Ofc


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 1, 2022)

Yes ofc :>


----------



## jadetine (Sep 1, 2022)

Heck yeah! Always with the lovely art and aesthetic...


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 1, 2022)

Absolutely, I see you around all the time


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 1, 2022)

Of course!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 1, 2022)

yeesssss!!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 2, 2022)

I’ll say yes cause I remember your nice avatar pic xD I have not been around much lately


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 2, 2022)

once or twice maybe?


----------



## xara (Sep 2, 2022)

of course!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 2, 2022)

Yes I stan


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2022)

For sure!  :]


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 2, 2022)

FTTFSOBABA  (famous to the far side of beyond and back again) 

So, yes?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 2, 2022)

Of course! You're a great friend to me after all.


----------



## xara (Sep 2, 2022)

hell yeah! you’re one of my homies


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 2, 2022)

Of course! ^^


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 2, 2022)

yep


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 2, 2022)

Yeah, I've seen you from time to time.


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2022)

yes!


----------



## Zerous (Sep 3, 2022)

Ofc


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 3, 2022)

On occasion.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 3, 2022)

Of course! I see you quite a bit :]


----------



## NovariusHaze (Sep 4, 2022)

I don’t seem to recognize you


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 4, 2022)

I see you around sometimes


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 4, 2022)

Yes


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 4, 2022)

Yes, a bit!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 4, 2022)

I've seen you a bit!


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 5, 2022)

Ofc


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 5, 2022)

Yes I see you all the time!


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 6, 2022)

For sure!


----------



## Zerous (Sep 6, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## Neb (Sep 6, 2022)

I think this is the first time I’ve seen you!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 6, 2022)

Yes I like seeing you on here


----------



## Zerous (Sep 6, 2022)

Yep : )


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 6, 2022)

Yep


----------



## xara (Sep 7, 2022)

of course  10/10 homie


----------



## Zerous (Sep 7, 2022)

Ofc


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 7, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Neb (Sep 7, 2022)

Yup!


----------



## xara (Sep 8, 2022)

yes!


----------



## Franny (Sep 8, 2022)

yeah!


----------



## Seastar (Sep 8, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 9, 2022)

Yes :3


----------



## xara (Sep 9, 2022)

who are u,,


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 9, 2022)

Definitely.


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 9, 2022)

Ofc


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 9, 2022)

Of course!!


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 11, 2022)

Ofc


----------



## Gene. (Sep 11, 2022)

All over!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 12, 2022)

Yep


----------



## xara (Sep 12, 2022)

yea.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 12, 2022)

YES!! even made you art


----------



## Zerous (Sep 12, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 13, 2022)

Ofc


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 13, 2022)

definitely!


----------



## Gene. (Sep 13, 2022)

Yes! Ive seen you more recently!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 13, 2022)

I've seen you a lot!


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 14, 2022)

Yes I have seen you around


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 14, 2022)

yep!


----------



## Neb (Sep 15, 2022)

You bet!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 15, 2022)

Of course!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Sep 16, 2022)

Yes


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 16, 2022)

yep!


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 16, 2022)

Ofc


----------



## Franny (Sep 16, 2022)

yep!


----------



## pottercrossing (Sep 16, 2022)

ofc i've seen you, you gave me Raymond and Tammy  (btw they're both still on my island and doing great)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 16, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## deana (Sep 16, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 16, 2022)

Yeah!


----------



## themysterybidder (Sep 17, 2022)

Definitely!


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 17, 2022)

Yes


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 17, 2022)

Yep!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2022)

yasss kween


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 17, 2022)

For sure!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 17, 2022)

I don't think I've seen you before


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2022)

For sure!


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 17, 2022)

Think I’ve seen you before   

JK famous and fab


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 17, 2022)

Yes ofc!


----------



## Neb (Sep 17, 2022)

I've seen you around more recently, so I'd say yes.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Sep 18, 2022)

I don’t believe I’ve seen you before


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 18, 2022)

you're familiar!! :0


----------



## Neb (Sep 18, 2022)

I’d say so!


----------



## xara (Sep 19, 2022)

yeah of course!


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 19, 2022)

Iconic, amazing and a beautiful soul


----------



## Totally_RandomYT (Sep 19, 2022)

never seen you, but you seem nice ig

	Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2022

oh yeah, seen me before


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 19, 2022)

Of course!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2022)

seen you around before


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 23, 2022)

Haven't seen you yet. Retired Staff? Shame on me for not knowing you!!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2022)

haven't seen you as well, even though you've been here a while


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 23, 2022)

Yup! Hello old staff!


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 23, 2022)

Ofc


----------



## NovariusHaze (Sep 27, 2022)

Yes


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 27, 2022)

1st time seeing you, almost famous


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 27, 2022)

I've seen you around quite a bit!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 27, 2022)

ditto!


----------



## Bagelbagon (Sep 27, 2022)

yes, especially during the past week or so.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 27, 2022)

Yeah!


----------



## Totally_RandomYT (Sep 27, 2022)

of course


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 27, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## Franny (Sep 27, 2022)

absolutely!!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2022)

hmm I don't think so


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2022)

For sure!


----------



## Neb (Sep 27, 2022)

Absolutely!


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 28, 2022)

Ofc


----------



## Aquilla (Sep 28, 2022)

Roxxy said:


> Ofc


Yes, in fact I see you daily at least 3 times haha  who doesn’t know our purple queen


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 28, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## Groovycat64 (Sep 28, 2022)

Yes! (Can I have your autograph?)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 28, 2022)

I've seen you around recently!


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 30, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## Groovycat64 (Sep 30, 2022)

Absolutely! (May I have your autograph as well?)


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 30, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2022)

You know it!


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2022)

of course


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 1, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 1, 2022)

Ofc


----------



## Neb (Oct 2, 2022)

Mochiron (of course)!


----------



## Seastar (Oct 2, 2022)

Yep, definitely


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 2, 2022)

Yep


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 2, 2022)

Once in a while


----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2022)

Yeah.


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 3, 2022)

Yuppers!


----------



## Bagelbagon (Oct 3, 2022)

yeah!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2022)

Yeah, the squirmy wormy squad is here!


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 3, 2022)

An amazing friend to so many, tbt wouldn’t be the same without you


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 6, 2022)

Yes


----------



## xara (Oct 13, 2022)

of course! <3


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## VernalLapin (Oct 13, 2022)

Yup!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 13, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 14, 2022)

saw you not long ago!


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 14, 2022)

Just seen you so yes!


----------



## Holla (Oct 14, 2022)

Are you kidding? You’re a superstar!


----------



## xara (Oct 15, 2022)

yeah, of course!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2022)

Super famous!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 21, 2022)

Above famous. A legend.


----------



## xara (Oct 23, 2022)

yes!


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 23, 2022)

Simply the best


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 3, 2022)

of course


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2022)

I don’t think I recognize you, but nice to meet you!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2022)

yes!


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 6, 2022)

Of course! Our resident classic rock lover.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2022)

Yes


----------



## xara (Nov 7, 2022)

of course!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2022)

Yep


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 7, 2022)

Always


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 9, 2022)

Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 11, 2022)

recently yes


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 11, 2022)

Honestly, I have only seen you a few times.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 11, 2022)

Why yes! Almost pretty much every time I go on TBT!


----------



## xara (Nov 12, 2022)

yeah of course!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 12, 2022)

Well yeah! You're one of the TBT icons on here!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 12, 2022)

For sure! You're a really cool member. It's always fun to hop by on the happy thread and see your talk and excitement about all things automobile related.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2022)

Absolutely!


----------



## Seastar (Nov 13, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## xara (Nov 13, 2022)

yes!


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 13, 2022)

Oh yeah, I see you everywhere!


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 13, 2022)

Yep


----------



## Dim (Nov 13, 2022)

Yes, can’t forget the purple vibes


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2022)

Of course!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 14, 2022)

Yes


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2022)

Aye


----------



## Dim (Nov 14, 2022)

Eyyy haven’t seen you in a while!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 14, 2022)

I've seen you around quite a bit!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2022)

Absolutely!


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 16, 2022)

Ofc


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 16, 2022)

Maybe?


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 16, 2022)

Seen you around!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2022)

Only one of my best friends from the site!  How could I forget the amazing and creative Skarmoury.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 16, 2022)

Psh yes


----------



## xara (Nov 16, 2022)

yes!


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 16, 2022)

Iconic and amazing


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 16, 2022)

yeah!!!


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 16, 2022)

I've seen you as Springtrap, I like your Everhood aesthetic.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 16, 2022)

Yep, I've seen you a lot


----------



## xara (Nov 17, 2022)

always


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2022)

Absolutely!


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 19, 2022)

Definitely!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 20, 2022)

Yes


----------



## VernalLapin (Nov 26, 2022)

Yup!


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 26, 2022)

I’ve seen you around a bit.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 26, 2022)

Yeah! I see you a lot


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 26, 2022)

yeah


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 27, 2022)

yes!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2022)

For sure!


----------



## Franny (Nov 27, 2022)

absolutely!


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 27, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## gigii (Nov 27, 2022)

yes​


----------



## Seastar (Nov 27, 2022)

Your username sounds familiar.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 27, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 27, 2022)

Yes!


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 28, 2022)

Ofc!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2022)

You know it!


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 30, 2022)

Yes indeed


----------



## Seastar (Dec 1, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## Franny (Dec 1, 2022)

For sure yes


----------



## xara (Dec 1, 2022)

of course!


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 2, 2022)

Iconic and amazing


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 2, 2022)

yeeee!!


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 2, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## Seastar (Dec 6, 2022)

Yep


----------



## Clock (Dec 12, 2022)

Always have been


----------



## xara (Dec 13, 2022)

yeah, of course!


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 13, 2022)

Yup! You were one of the people to wish me happy birthday, plus you’re very kind! ^u^


----------



## Clock (Dec 13, 2022)

Perhaps


----------



## Seastar (Dec 13, 2022)

Yep!


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 15, 2022)

Ofc!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 16, 2022)

Don’t think so


----------



## xara (Dec 16, 2022)

yes!


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 16, 2022)

Iconic and amazing


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2023)

yes!


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 5, 2023)

yuup


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 5, 2023)

Yeah


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 5, 2023)

Of course!


----------



## xara (Jan 5, 2023)

of course! you’re one of my dear friends!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 5, 2023)

Yep, you're here all the time


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 5, 2023)

ONe OF MY BEST FRIENDS


----------



## Dim (Friday at 8:05 PM)

No, I have not.


----------



## Clock (Friday at 8:25 PM)

Yes


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Saturday at 3:01 AM)

yes yes friend!!!  i spot friend!!!!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Saturday at 3:03 AM)

Yes, quite a bit!


----------



## Croconaw (Saturday at 3:20 AM)

Definitely!


----------



## Seastar (Saturday at 4:20 AM)

Yeah!


----------



## KittenNoir (Saturday at 4:39 AM)

Yes !


----------



## Clock (Saturday at 7:35 AM)

Yes


----------



## ecstasy (Saturday at 5:17 PM)

yeeeeeesssssdssd


----------



## Seastar (Saturday at 5:23 PM)

Of course


----------



## xara (Monday at 6:10 AM)

ofc homie


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Monday at 6:39 AM)

iconic user I see you a lot!!!  can't stop staring at your PFP lol


----------



## Roxxy (Monday at 4:22 PM)

Ofc  (thanks for noting previous names as I didn’t  immediately know who you were )


----------

